# Good Night Sweet Premier League



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah, one horse race leads to less discussion. 

Plenty of time for some :mata brilliance though


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Is closing the thread and starting another literally the only thing you do as a mod Joel? :suarez1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thread looks different without a witty title. I kinda liked the last one :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:rooney :carrick :evra :javy :rvp :kagawa :webb :fergie :mike

Evra has been a beast from set pieces this season. Long may it continue.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> Is closing the thread and starting another literally the only thing you do as a mod Joel? :suarez1


Tomorrow I am having my powers increased to banning people who call other members "muppet" :kobe3


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Does this mean "Joe Allen's mystery hour" is still a candidate for thread title now 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Joel said:


> Tomorrow I am having my powers increased to banning people who call other members "muppet" :kobe3


Im really happy for you, you numpty :lucas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

or bellend :bron


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










he's coming


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Apparently Adebayor is still in South Africa. That bastard :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hat Trick!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good. New thread was needed so there would be more space for all dem :sturridge goals.

Don't fight it, embrace it, the Age of :sturridge is here.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Not looking forward to sundays game, been a tough one in recent years. Probably a lot depends if Fellaini starts. Also not sure if Fergie will rest some players as the Madrid game is next week.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm declaring it, Saints will beat City................in possession


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

there will be at least 30 mins of barry to yaya and vice versa passing though.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> *he's coming*


Looks like in more ways than one from that picture :troll



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently Adebayor is still in South Africa. That bastard :lmao


Meant to be coming back tomorrow, considering Togo were out Sunday it's an absolute joke. It's a shame we desperately need him right now. Our strikers are the most infuriating people :side:.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool FC on Twitter: "Jamie Carragher has announced he will leave LFC at the end of 2012-13 and will retire from football."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

carragher has announced he's retiring from football and leaving liverpool at the end of the season


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

 Carra.

Shame to see him go, hopefully we now go out and buy a good CB at the end of this year, loan Coates out and give Wilson some gametime along with Kelly in the middle.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Weird to know a stalwart you've associated as one of your rivals' most key players for a number of years will be gone by the end of the season. Imagine he'll get a fine sendoff come the last home game of the season and from here on out. Takes immense pride in playing for Liverpool and has made for a fun guy to despise in games between Liverpool and United over the years. Wouldn't be surprised if he stays on in some capacity in the near future, has that Neville esque love for the game so could easily see him becoming a coach or working with the youngsters.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Sad, sad news. He may not have had great technical ability like some of the great Liverpool defenders of the past, but he more than made up for it with his 200% effort and commitment, EVERY.SINGLE.TIME he played for the club.

His last few years may not have been his best and his inclusion in the team frustrated us as fans, but age affects every player and we'll definitely miss him when he's gone. Hopefully he gets a job at the club as a coach.

Will go down as one of the Liverpool greats.

:carra


----------



## Death Rider

Anark said:


> Liverpool FC on Twitter: "Jamie Carragher has announced he will leave LFC at the end of 2012-13 and will retire from football."


 Liverpool legend he will be missed


----------



## CGS

Carra  

Guess it was his time. Been of great service for so many years so will be missed no matter what. Wouldn't be surprised if he does stay on at the club In some capacity. Maybe as part of the coaching team.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck the Yank cowboys their killing us with their fucking youth policy go give em' a Liverpool Kiss Carra!:carra

P.S. A Liverpool kiss is a headbutt for you yankees


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Always knew it as a Glasgow kiss.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

you could always get your previous owners back if you dont like how it is now...


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah, I've always known it as a Glasgow Kiss too..

I hope that Carra will stay on in some form of Coaching Role!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool kiss :lol people just adding cities and towns before kiss now.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thank you for what you have given to Football, Jamie Carragher. A proper legend, a true loyal, one-Club man - a breed a rarely found.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ank-Lampard-new-Stamford-Bridge-contract.html










Please be true.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

A friend of mine from London told me it was a Liverpool Kiss isn't the Glasgow one a Glasgow smile? :ambrose2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

premier league clubs have voted for the title to be rotated around the top 6 clubs.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Carra what a legend. Will always remember him for the match Against Chelsea @ Champions League semi final. He was all over the place!!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



The List Bro! said:


> Fuck the Yank cowboys their killing us with their fucking youth policy go give em' a Liverpool Kiss Carra!:carra
> 
> P.S. A Liverpool kiss is a headbutt for you yankees


:kobe you been a fan for 2 minutes son? previous owners were far worse than FSG.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*






:carra


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm proud to have closed the last thread off in style.

Oh, by the way... FELLAINI


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



God™ said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ank-Lampard-new-Stamford-Bridge-contract.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be true.


What a surprise


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



The List Bro! said:


> A friend of mine from London told me it was a Liverpool Kiss isn't the Glasgow one a Glasgow smile? :ambrose2


He's an idiot. A Glasgow kiss is a headbutt, and the smile (as far as I know) comes from an urban legend about a gang of Chelsea fans who were known as the Chelsea Smilers. They would insert a credit card or similar thing into your mouth and then ram it in to split the skin at the sides where your top and bottom lips meet, leaving you with a Chelsea smile.

I think it's an urban legend anyway. Never knew anyone it happened to or even knew of someone it happened to.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

^^Just had a google and it does appear to be an urban myth with lots of variants. There were some internet types who thought it was a Glasgow smile as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Anark's sig and avy makes me want to watch farther ted.


And i think it's :carra time to retire he has been a very good player for them though so i'm sure his experience will be missed.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah he's been a great servant to Liverpool and I hope he has a good retirement in whatever career path he chooses to go down, But please Jamie please please please don't go into television punditry.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

tbh the way he's played recently i'd rather he didn't retire  He's got not pace left (not like he had much to begin with) but in terms of toughness, anticipation and determination he's still right up there. If we don't buy anyone then Coates will have to stop being shite next season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> premier league clubs have voted for the title to be rotated around the top 6 clubs.


dont be ridiculous, arsenal will never challenge for the title again


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Carragher's going to become a full-time pundit, isn't he? As if the World Cup wasn't bad enough.



Redead said:


> dont be ridiculous, arsenal will never challenge for the title again


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Jamie Carragher is retiring? What a shame, what a great player he was for us, scoring four own goals for us like that.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm going to miss Carragher scoring his customary own goal every season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Carra doesn't compare to the king of own goals, Frank Sinclair






Guy was prolific


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Those kits enaldo



> *Gareth Bale is a better player than Cristiano Ronaldo, says Jeff Stelling*
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/opinion/story/0,25212,12088_8477969,00.html


:terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


Hahahaahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Worst kit ever


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

They give me an early 90's vibe.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Just saw this on the BBC website



> BBC Sport football expert Mark Lawrenson is pitting his wits against a different guest each week this season.
> His opponent for the latest round of Premier League fixtures is wrestling legend Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Hulk Hogan is the second wrestler to grapple with Lawro this season - he lost to Magnus last month.
> Hogan, who has been in the UK on tour with Total Nonstop Action Wrestling, says he has never heard of Lawro but has done his homework and is predicting "a massacre - the highest scoring game ever".
> The 59-year-old grappler thinks leaders Manchester United will "squash" Everton, expects Stoke to beat Reading "because they are at home and their girlfriends will be watching" and backs Chelsea to thrash Wigan by a record score, saying "it's going to be like an NFL game, the score is going to be sky high".


The scores he predicted were:
Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 40-1 Wigan
Norwich 0-0 Fulham
Stoke 2-0 Reading
Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-2 QPR
Southampton 1-1 Man City
Villa 0-0 West Ham
Man Utd 3-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-3 West Brom​
The Hulksters' a Chelski fan! :torres :mata :hogan :cashley :terry

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21370831


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> says he has never heard of Lawro


Ya fuck you Lawro :hogan :buried



> Chelsea 40-1 Wigan


Wigan only throw games that badly against :fergie


----------



## Daiko

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Chelsea 40-1 Wigan


:lmao


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck me sideways, those kits are summin' else.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> The scores he predicted were:
> Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
> Chelsea 40-1 Wigan
> Norwich 0-0 Fulham
> Stoke 2-0 Reading
> Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
> Swansea 1-2 QPR
> Southampton 1-1 Man City
> *Villa 0-0 West Ham*
> Man Utd 3-1 Everton
> Liverpool 3-3 West Brom​


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


:jones

What are those? Rags?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

theyre not even red ffs


----------



## JJJ

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That kit is awful, Like something you would see in the mid 90's

Poor liverpool, Guess they are so used to living in the past they thought they might as well dress like it


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Wigan only throw games that badly against :fergie


Tottenham 9-1 Wigan
Chelsea 8-0 Wigan













Hollywood Hesk said:


>


What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wait, are those the actual kits?? I assumed they were fake :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



haribo said:


> Tottenham 9-1 Wigan
> Chelsea 8-0 Wigan


Aggregate score since Wigan were promoted
Man Utd 54-5 Wigan

:fergie



Hollywood Hesk said:


>


:lol


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> :kobe you been a fan for 2 minutes son? previous owners were far worse than FSG.





Anark said:


> ^^Just had a google and it does appear to be an urban myth with lots of variants. There were some internet types who thought it was a Glasgow smile as well.



I didn't specify which Yankee's unk2

Thought so Anark :HHH2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Greek Kane Fan is that you? He was the highlight of the Euros thread tbh


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah and how would the previous owners who have been out of the club since 2010 have any bearing on this? :kobe


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The Hulkster's Chelsea-Wigan prediction to come true, with Torres not on the score sheet.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck, I still haven't stopped laughing at them Liverpool kits.












The List Bro! said:


> I didn't specify which Yankee's unk2
> 
> Thought so Anark :HHH2





The List Bro! said:


> I hate all you new dawners that support the Z-league I support my local team Sydney Olympic!


From Greece, supports Sydney Olympic, massive Liverpool fan.

Seems legit.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










GREATNESS


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If I'm not mistaken, the white kit is the _AWAY_ and the Purple is the _THIRD_. I actually don't mind them as I'm always a fan of the old school style kits. 

This is the _HOME_ kit apparently. 










Looks pretty decent tbf.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Me thinks the design team at warrior likes to do several hits of acid after they come up with our home kit.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good call by Carra to hang the boots up, been a liability for Pool at times the last few seasons, never a great defender but had a real strong patch in their Champs League win. Great one club servant tho and dedicated to Liverpool.

Still remember when KME and Ste used to say he was better than Rio :lmao.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I ripped off Ste's avatar for a few weeks a while back.

I take they got out while the gettin' was good?

But Carra is better than RIO


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Shame to hear about Carragher retiring but it was good call.
Wish him good luck in his future.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21377776


Nice to see Champions League final ticket prices getting lowered. Hopefully this sets a precedent for English football.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



BANKSY said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21377776
> 
> 
> Nice to see Champions League final ticket prices getting lowered. *Hopefully this sets a precedent for English football.*


I massively doubt it to be honest, if it does then I'll eat an horse (If I haven't done already thanks to those ready meal making bastards) 

But I could just about stomach £68 for the biggest game of the season so might try and get the cheapest tics depending on who's in the final


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Fuck, I still haven't stopped laughing at them Liverpool kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Greece, supports Sydney Olympic, massive Liverpool fan.
> 
> Seems legit.


My paps used to live in Liverpool back in the 70's if your wondering why I support them:HHH


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



BANKSY said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21377776
> 
> 
> Nice to see Champions League final ticket prices getting lowered. Hopefully this sets a precedent for English football.


nope. with the new ffp ticket prices will be raised to offset losses as much as possible.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Kos and Verm out. Only one man can save us.










DARK SQUILLACI RISES


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We're loaning Connor Wickham to sheff wed :sad:










KADER looks like a predator. Hopefully he starts at the weekend since TITUS is horribly inconsistent.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cannot wait for Man Utd v Real Madrid tie. I never watch United but this one I've been looking forward to since they drew each other back in December.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wigan this week :hmm:

On one hand, it's Wigan. Also, it's at the Bridge. However, Turnbull in goal, and Torres likely starting.

Probably a 4-2 score or something crazy like that. :hazard to put fear into defences like he has done ballboys.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fergie gets fined £12,000, no ban.

:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

that's okay, fella playing is the real punishment


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fergie gets fined £12,000, no ban.
> 
> :fergie


Loose change that.

Cannot wait until the Real Madrid/United clash, really think if we play well we can do them over two legs. Especially seeing as the second is at Old Trafford, been looking forward to this for some time.

1-1 in the first leg, 2-1 in the second, United qualify :brock.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Shepard said:


> KADER looks like a predator. Hopefully he starts at the weekend since TITUS is horribly inconsistent.


If he's a predator he'll be a natural successor to Bramble :side:


Amazing how Everton have gone from being a team we generally had great success against to becoming that thorn in our side. Expecting a win on Sunday but it'll not doubt be a tough game and if we play with our minds on the Madrid tie Everton will be more than capable of taking full advantage.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I normally don't look forward to us rolling over at Old Trafford and letting SAF and the boys tickle our tummies until we give up but with everybody talking about the Madrid tie and Ronaldo coming back to OT then it's the perfect time for us to strike and steal the points. 

Deserved a 4-4 draw at OT last season, deserved a 1-0 victory this season at Goodison, don't see why we can't do the same with a distracted United.



Hank Scorpio said:


> But Carra is better than RIO


Rio Ferdinand has been the best central defender in the Premiership for years now, although Kompany has took over the role of the top CB, Rio has been the dogs bollocks for years now and he still performs when he plays to this day.

23CARRARAT made his career off an 18 month period, barring that he was never truly anything special.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I doubt even the most deluded liverpool fan could say that carra is even close to Rio who imo is the best cb i've watched in a united shirt and in his prime one of the best in europe.


Ohh and Everton worry me on sunday.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Can see a few players being rested, wouldnt mind Rooney being rested as he usually plays shite again Everton, perhaps bring in Kagawa


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So Adebayor isn't home until tonight, took him about nearly a week to get home :disdrogba. So we either play Ade who hasn't trained all week or Dempsey who isn't a natural forward up front. Good times.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Everton are always a worry with Afro Bastard. Vidic better get stuck into him this time around, no standing around and watching him take the ball down on his chest.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I doubt even the most deluded liverpool fan could say that carra is even close to Rio who imo is the best cb i've watched in a united shirt and in his prime one of the best in europe.
> 
> 
> Ohh and Everton worry me on sunday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> Can see a few players being rested, wouldnt mind Rooney being rested as he usually plays shite again Everton, perhaps bring in Kagawa



Do we dare play ando and cleverley? or is carrick a must no matter what.

De Gea

Rafael
Rio/Vidic
Evans
Evra

Valencia
Ando/Cleverley
Carrick
Giggs/Kagawa

RVP
Hernandez




Still Rio for me Joel.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> So Adebayor isn't home until tonight, took him about nearly a week to get home :disdrogba. So we either play Ade who hasn't trained all week or Dempsey who isn't a natural forward up front. Good times.


:avb1

Though Dempsey scored a hat trick against us last year, but that was vs Williamson. So how come Tiote made it back 2 days ago but Adebayor couldn't manage? Oh yeah, he's a headcase.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










Also lol at Epectnomercy having a rant made on him


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Stam was a thousand times tougher than Rio, but Rio's the Rolls Royce.

You don't get that nickname without being the best around and also having a name that starts with r.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also lol at Epectnomercy having a rant made on him


I Thought i was gettin' destroyed there. And all i read was how great Cricket was:lmao: you failed hard bitch!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Just seen Ba and Cech are available for Wigan. Thank the heavens. Watch #9 start anyway.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Can't believe they won't offer him a new deal.

Complete Joke. Hope he breaks the record before he goes. He's 5 behind Tambling.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rio and Stam together would've been :mark:

Shame we only really got Rio coz Jaap left. My God what a pairing they would've been.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Joel said:


> Just seen Ba and Cech are available for Wigan. Thank the heavens. Watch #9 start anyway.


:mark:

Cech in goal readjusts my prediction to 4-1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Tottenham 2-2 Newcastle (Glad this is the Lunctime kickoff, should be a belter)
Chelsea 40-1 Wigan :hogan
Norwich 0-1 Fulham
Stoke 1-2 Reading
Sunderland 0-0 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 QPR
Hampton 1-0 Man City


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Surely Chelsea can still beat Wigan, surely...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The best part of the Hogan prediction is that despite Wigan getting thrashed, they still get a goal.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Joe what is your prediction for Chelsea game, since you are always right


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Tottenham Hotspur 2:1 Newcastle United
Chelsea 4:1 Wigan Athletic
Norwich City 0:0 Fulham
Stoke City 0:1 Reading
Sunderland 1:3 Arsenal
Swansea 1:1 Queens Park Rangers
Southampton 1:2 Manchester City
Aston Villa 0:0 West Ham United
Manchester United 2:1 Everton
Liverpool 3:3 West Bromwich Albion

:side:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck off, Newcastle always plays shit against Spurs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Perch fpalm Why even bother being in the wall? Bad from Colo to give it away too. 

On track for another humping, need to get our foot on the ball.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

With how cowardly footballers seem to be getting these days there's barely any point in having Walls when defending a freekick, Perch is an absolute coward


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

maybe perch thought bale was going to go under the wall

yknow, like how he does so often :hayden3

good to see i was right about adebayor letting spuds down. and he will over and over until there's little time left on his contract.


----------



## 1v1wtaker

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Not sure If I can just jump in but I'll try: 

Chelsea 3:1 Wigan 
Norwich 0:0 Fulham 
Stoke 1:2 Reading 
Sunderland 0:2 Arsenal 
Swansea 1:0 QPR 
Southampton 1:1 Man City


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I do not enjoy watching Spurs. Something about the way they play is just extremely unappealing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Great finish Dawson :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yes Gouffran, come on Newcastle.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Very good half other than the worst wall I've ever seen. 

Gouffran's movement and workrate are unbelieveable, Walker is clueless. Literally wrestling him at every opportunity. The team is usually pretty bad when starting the second half so I'll say nothing more.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Sissoko with those pearls of wisdom. It was like a comedy sketch.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Gouffran's movement and workrate are unbelieveable, Walker is clueless. Literally wrestling him at every opportunity. The team is usually pretty bad when starting the second half so I'll say nothing more.


Can't stop him? I'll just severely injure him then.

This is fucking horrible :sad: I'm currently feeling a bad mix of anger and despair.

Edit: And fuck Niall Quinn, disgraceful. "I'd be embarrassed if I was him" “It’s just a little cut, he’s (Gouffran) making a meal out of it.”


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

haha ba and mata on the bench :lmao


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Team: Cech; Azpili, Ivan, Cahill, Cole; D Luiz, Lamps (c); Ram, Oscar, Haz; Torres. - subs: Turn, Fer, Bert, Benay, Marin, Mata, Ba

fpalm @ Ba and Mata being on the bench.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bale is just brilliant.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ahh, dammit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

bale is so fucking good. that touch to get past coloccini was ridiculously good.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ba and Mata on the bench? What the hell is going on?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Benitez with dat squad selection.

And Bale is pretty damn good.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bale is so impressive. What a player.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Just seen Ba and Cech are available for Wigan. Thank the heavens. Watch #9 start anyway.


The right one!


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Kyle Walker is really terrible.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I think it was more of a Coloccini fuck up, more than Bale brilliance. Ice cold finish though. 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> The right one!


I can't take much credit for that one. Ba just coming back from a broken nose, was most likely not going to start.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So Rafa Benitez has learnt nothing from the QPR game, got my Ba and Mata in my fucking FF team as well


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cabaye is a dirty bastard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Sold Ba yesterday, because his price is plummeting and I know with Rafa in charge, it could continue due to the rotation bollocks.

I have turned my back on being THE RIGHT ONE. Calling the Le Fondre brace left me in deep despair :jose THE RIGHT ONE died along with the last thread. Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Could have been a red there, as good as he is he's always got a bad tackle in him.

Can only hope the Gouffran news is positive, it'll be the only good news of the day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

not sure who's luckier that tiote's jump fly kick didn't connect. dembele or tiote.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How has Bale not got a hat-trick?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

£2 on Lamps getting two goals or more @ 6/1
£2 on Le Fondre scoring the Last Goal vs Stoke @ 13/2
£2 on Adam Johnson scoring the First goal VS Arsenal @ 16/1
£2 on Swansea VS QPR scoring over 5.5 goals @ 14/1
£2 on Fulham beating Norwich by 1-0 @ 10/1


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bale has really stepped his game up this season, but Sky are such an embarrassment when he has a good game. I literally need to turn off from the fucking bumming session.

"Is there a better player in world football right now?" I mean come on... fpalm


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Benitez is keeping Mata and Ba fresh for the Champions League in midweek. He doesn't want them falling asleep on the couch halfway through the games.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



W0lf said:


> Bale has really stepped his game up this season, but Sky are such an embarrassment when he has a good game. I literally need to turn off from the fucking bumming session.
> 
> *"Is there a better player in world football right now?"* I mean come on... fpalm


:lmao :ksi2

Bad injury is always worse than a defeat. 2 stupid goals though, completely the opposite of last weeks 2 stunners. MYM and Anita still sitting on the bench for 90 minutes. Really Pardew? Really? :miz


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

sagna as a defender:lol

Edit: 
Koscielny injured in warm up. 

Sagna at CB and Jenkinson in.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

damm Giroud, always missed those chances.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Can we put to bed QPR surviving now?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

With the money QPR have and money the splashed, they have signed some absolute shite.

They deserve to go down. Terrible team.


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

QPR deserved to go down on the last day of last season.

Disappointing for Swansea to loose Michu to injury, be a shame for him to miss the league cup final.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Example said:


> QPR deserved to go down on the last day of last season.
> 
> Disappointing for Swansea to loose Michu to injury, be a shame for him to miss the league cup final.


flores, not michu


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We've been playing well. Fantastic finish from Santi.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Walcott with the assist for Arsenals goal.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> flores, not michu


Which is sadly even worse with the form hes in, hes really been an absolute lad lately :morgan


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> flores, not michu


I'm sure they said Michu on SS :no:.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ah wtf Ramsey.

Excellent Giroud there, what a pass. We're playing some sexy stuff against very tough opposition, very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What the hell was that by Vorm? 

Really poor, QPR right back in it.

Edit: Or not :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

It doesn't look too bad. Hopefully Jack's just being sensible given how long he's been out. And hopefully Diaby doesn't kill all the pace in our game.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yup... saw that coming as soon as Sessegnon switched sides. He's damn good at drawing tackles. But ridiculous that we're the ones down to 10 with some of Sunderland's tackling.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wigan have pulled 1 back, 2-1 now.


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck sake Jenkinson! Gonna be tight for the last part of the game now with 10 men. Still confident we'll win it though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Swansea with a beautiful goal, QPR had NOBODY in central midfield and are all over the place.

Michu with his second. 4-1


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

No way Chelsea will make 90 minutes without conceding again, look scared out their wits.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

You have to be kidding me.

Oh all the signs just say defeat today.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm having a ******* heart attack here


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

THE LEGEND


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> David Moyes has revealed that Marouane Fellaini should be fit enough to face Manchester United at the weekend.
> 
> The Belgian, who put in a world class performance against the Red Devils during the 1-0 win at Goodison Park earlier in the season, had been a doubt for the clash with a hip injury, but Moyes stated that the 25 year old would be okay to play some part in the match. The Scot also said that defender Seamus Coleman would need extra time to recover from his thigh injury as well.
> 
> “He [Fellaini] has got really bad bruising but I think he will be okay,” said Moyes at his pre-match press conference. “I think we will have roughly the same squad of players as we had for Aston Villa.
> 
> “Seamus, he is probably another couple of weeks away.”


:mark: :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Apparently :fergie has said he will make 10-11 changes for tomorrows game :argh:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lampard is ridiculous. DAT record is imminent.

*Chelsea 4*0*-1 Wigan* :hogan


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

omg, GOAT perfomance by Sagna


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

no strikers on the bench. would be interested to know when that last occurred.

Hart, Zabaleta, Garcia, Lescott, Clichy, Yaya Toure, Barry, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko
Pantilimon, Maicon, Kolarov, Kolo, Rodwell, Milner, Sinclair

tevez out for personal reasons. family related


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently :fergie has said he will make 10-11 changes for tomorrows game :argh:


Hopefully Fletcher is fit enough to get around the pitch on his crutches :fergie


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

FT SCORE: SUNDERLAND 0-1 ARSENAL, SAGNA I TAKE BACK EVERYTHING I EVER SAID BAD ABOUT YOU, FUCKING HERO.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> no strikers on the bench. would be interested to know when that last occurred.
> 
> Hart, Zabaleta, Garcia, Lescott, Clichy, Yaya Toure, Barry, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Dzeko
> Pantilimon, Maicon, Kolarov, Kolo, Rodwell, Milner, Sinclair
> 
> tevez out for personal reasons. family related


its ok snrub, we played many games this season without a striker on the bench or on the pitch :torres


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

My god that was intense. Sczcesny and Sagna men of the match for me, Chesney finally proving his worth.

Should have finished off this game earlier though, we wasted some big chances. Why was podolski benched the whole game exactly? :/


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



danny_boy said:


> £2 on Lamps getting two goals or more @ 6/1
> £2 on Le Fondre scoring the Last Goal vs Stoke @ 13/2
> £2 on Adam Johnson scoring the First goal VS Arsenal @ 16/1
> £2 on Swansea VS QPR scoring over 5.5 goals @ 14/1
> £2 on Fulham beating Norwich by 1-0 @ 10/1


THE WRONG ONE


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



haribo said:


> THE WRONG ONE


hey! that's not JOEL :jay2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> The scores he predicted were:
> Tottenham 3-0 Newcastle
> Chelsea 40-1 Wigan
> Norwich 0-0 Fulham
> Stoke 2-0 Reading
> Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
> Swansea 1-2 QPR
> Southampton 1-1 Man City
> Villa 0-0 West Ham
> Man Utd 3-1 Everton
> Liverpool 3-3 West Brom​
> The Hulksters' a Chelski fan! :torres :mata :hogan :cashley :terry
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21370831


:hogan

He's on a roll, Brother! Just a bit of misguided faith in QPRofl has let the Hulkster down so far.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The Wrong One Indeed



danny_boy said:


> Tottenham 2-2 Newcastle (Glad this is the Lunctime kickoff, should be a belter)
> Chelsea 40-1 Wigan :hogan
> Norwich 0-1 Fulham
> Stoke 1-2 Reading
> Sunderland 0-0 Arsenal
> Swansea 1-1 QPR


Just how wrong can one man be, maybe I need to take a long look at myself or maybe I should embrace my wrongness and become THE ULTIMATE WRONG ONE


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Just watched Hogan's predics on BBC site, brilliant SQUASHING of Villa and West Ham "it's gonna be boring just like all their other games, 0-0"

:lmao :buried :hogan


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Great play from Barry to set up that goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Puncheon is fucking class.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Is he the same man who played for Blackpool?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



T-C said:


> Great play from Barry to set up that goal.


you mean yaya passing it to him when there's a southampton player right on him. shocking pass.

southampton will run away with it. we crumble against any team that presses us.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> you mean yaya passing it to him when there's a southampton player right on him. shocking pass.
> 
> southampton will run away with it. we crumble against any team that presses us.


He then tried to hilariously feabily beat his man instead of doing the simple thing. Shite goal to give away really.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Haha calamity Joe. Brilliant.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

JOE HART YOU FUCKING JOKER

De Gea would be deported for that.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

For fuck's sake. Mate has Puncheon in FF and he keeps getting points despite looking ridiculously incompetent whenever I watch him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao Awful.

Key phrase time! "If that was De Gea"

Edit: It's already been! (kind of)


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Dreamland


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

mr complacency.

in fact this whole team is complacent. all of them need a rocket. shit like that shouldn't happen, ever.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao Awful.
> 
> Key phrase time! *"If that was De Gea"*
> 
> Edit: It's already been! (kind of)


Potential username change right der.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

"A drop from his usual high standards" Ahem.

I reckon city will still get something. I'd take a draw.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LOL at this Premierleague title race.


----------



## AEA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

City will end up getting a draw, I hope they don't but I just have a feeling they will.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Joe Hart proving that Fraser Forster should be England No.1.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If that was Szczesny that made that mistake, everyone would be bashing him and Wenger. But because it's Joe Hart, no one will say a thing. #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Spawny cunt :lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thoroughly undeserved goal. Southampton are so open, good team to watch.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

DZEKO, the king of away goals.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Clear penalty. Atkinson is a joke.

God knows what Toure was doing, he's been shite all game. He'll score now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Atkinson is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

not yaya's fault he's so STRONG AND MANLY. lambert should be booked for diving, utter disgrace

more shit corner pls southampton, it's our only hope


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> not yaya's fault he's so STRONG AND MANLY. lambert should be booked for diving, utter disgrace
> 
> more shit corner pls southampton, it's our only hope


It was Rodriguez.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

A half time lead is a half time lead, but boy that seemed a pretty clear cut a penalty. We got through that half and still have Lallana to come on. Not a bad spot at all


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

not yaya's fault he's so STRONG AND MANLY. rodriguez should be booked for diving, utter disgrace


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Atkinson is a fucking cunt.


Yeah he is, always doing what he can to try and screw United.


----------



## ABK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> *Tottenham Hotspur 2:1 Newcastle United
> Chelsea 4:1 Wigan Athletic
> Norwich City 0:0 Fulham*
> 
> :side:


:mark:

Is it only me that noticed this?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

sXe from now on will be known as THE RIGHT ONE.

lolHart


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hahahahah well in Gareth. That passing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Barry in match fixing storm!

:fergie


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What a finish! The Dark Barry Rises!

:barry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

there are not enough :lmao smiley's on the planet for this performance

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*GARETH BARRY*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:darkbarry


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If we don't win from here, man. And the thing is we still may not


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Saints impressing a lot lately.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Javi Garcia has made Lambert look like a pacier Zlatan. Fuck knows why we were ever linked with him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> If we don't win from here, man. And the thing is we still may not


you have it in the bag, dont worry. this is amazingly our worst performance of the season. saw it coming after the qpr game, no desire, no fight, a complete shambles.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:barry City are awful


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Atkinson will get City back in this, no doubt.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Southampton are a very impressive side.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










Don't even know


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



T-C said:


> Southampton are a very impressive side.


Best team to play at OT this season or mind games by SAF


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:barry must have really wanted a goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Was own goal?


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> Best team to play at OT this season or mind games by SAF


Gave us a battering in the second half. No mind games there.

Strange taking Puncheon off, he has given Clichy a roasting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i cant understand the logic here.

kompany PASSED A FITNESS TEST. he is certified fit. he didnt make the bench. instead, garcia (who had played a good game at cb before) starts. lescott relies on kompany so much. lescott under pressure really is a sight to behold. the players have just shown no want, no desire, and something like this has been building for a while.

if you want to say the title race is still on because of last season, watch this game, and then watch us from 90% of any of our games last season. that's why the race has been over, and has been for a long time.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Southampton against big teams this season:mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Mancini's subs and tactics will be something that I'll never understand. Baffling.

Don't rate him as a manager at all.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Southampton against big teams this season:mark:


Arguably our worst performance this season was against Liverpool, shows where they stand perhaps . I kid


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That Barry gif put a smile on my face.



R.Scorpio said:


> Arguably our worst performance this season was against Liverpool, shows where they stand perhaps . I kid


There is a reason they're known as 'the shite' here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Mancini using Ultimate Team tactics. 3 full backs at the back, pace will cover anything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Mancini's subs and tactics will be something that I'll never understand. Baffling.
> 
> Don't rate him as a manager at all.


what other subs is he meant to do? the most attacking player on the bench is sinclair, and he literally has no point in this team. nasri played like shit, had to come off. lescott played like shit, came off, changed formation to try and get back into it. silva has had no effect on the game, bring on maicon, again, something different.

i can't see how else he could've done this. the players have been shocking and then some.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck knows where Atkinson found 5 minutes from.


----------



## CGS

Just read that Southampton beating city 3-1? Surely someone at Skysports has made some huge error with that
Surely


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao at City!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Schniederlin-Cork best centre pairing in the league - come at me


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Oh dear


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

City must have one of the worst expensively-put-together squads ever.

Only thing that can save this weekend is United annihilating Everton.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

eagerly await overreaction station.

this has been building for ages. blind freddy could see something like that eventually happening. the player have looked terrible for the last few weeks especially. it all just came out in that game. no one for us played anything remotely close to good. the title race was over ages ago and the players have been playing just like they know that. if we're not careful 2nd place is in real danger.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> eagerly await overreaction station.
> 
> this has been building for ages. blind freddy could see something like that eventually happening. the player have looked terrible for the last few weeks especially. it all just came out in that game. no one for us played anything remotely close to good. the title race was over ages ago and the players have been playing just like they know that. if we're not careful 2nd place is in real danger.


Glory hunger sated after one championship.

Fergie does not approve.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That Barry goal gets better every time it's seen. He was so shite today, as were most of them. Shouldn't take anything away from Southampton though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Today is the beginning of the NEW age of Chelsea

MARKI MARIN will lead us to the glorious return to 2nd place!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Southampton are a joy to watch, they have to stay up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Anark said:


> Glory hunger sated after one championship.
> 
> Fergie does not approve.


it's why we needed to do some proper business in the summer window, to challenge the players further.

who is sinclair challenging? rodwell? garcia? we signed bench players, barely that in garcia's case. meanwhile, the team that lost on goal difference went out and signed the most prolific goalscorer from last season in the premier league. and now that's the difference. united went and got a player who challenged their current squad to play better. we didn't. 

who is challenging for spots? hart can keep making mistakes because it's not like we're going to bring costel in. he should after hart's horrific blunder today, but he wont. zaba isn't being challenged, but he's a champion, so he's okay. kompany? not ever. but his early season form was bad and he keeps getting niggling injuries. nastasic has been great, but the alternatives are ordinary to say the best. lescott being put under pressure like today is ridiculous, kolo is out at the end of the season and we don't seem to know what garcia's best position is. and god knows kolarov is ever challenging clichy, kolarov is about as useful at defending as torres is at scoring in open nets

yaya hasn't been challenged, even though he's been our worst midfielder. just watch his performance today. letargic, error ridden, stroppy. all season. barry has been great, one bad performance doesnt change that. but outside that, who's challenging? garcia? nope. milner? should be starting ahead of yaya. but you can't drop yaya. even though you have to. rodwell is injured every 3 minutes, but there's a bit of hope there in the future.

attacking mids. silva has been ordinary, with only a few sparks of magic, nasri, terrible besides again, a few sparks. then what? we're immediately into the suarez's, pozo's, lopes', who are not ready to play first team. no one challenging, no one gets dropped, no one gets a message. strikers havent been performing, and now we've sold one, there's less challenging. hasnt helped that super guidetti has had a horrible injury, but tevez/aguero/dzeko should be scoring much, much more.

in all of these positions, no one was signed to challenge them. van persie challenged the entire united squad to lift their game, and they have. while they havent been fantastic defensively, they've scored goals. we havent. we've lacked creativity, we've lacked consistency, we've lacked that killer instinct that made us feared. now we're being outplayed for 90 minutes by a team that just got promoted (no offence), and showed no desire or fight to fix our own mistakes. that's pretty sad to see from a team that were champions least season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'll make an early prediction that only Aguero, Hart, Zabaleta, Silva, Kompany (maybe Yaya if he isn't still FAT) are the only people left at the start of next season. (In the starting 11)


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

After that display from Joe Hahahart, Barry and Co., Fergie will most definitely put out a changed side tomorrow, and Everton have caused us a lot of problems recently. But yeah, if United win tomorrow then title is in the bag.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Making 9-11 changes tomorrow then losing and then still getting beat by 2 or 3 vs madrid would be a massive fuck up, i hope he manages it well makes 3 or 4 tomorrow get any result vs everton and go 10 or 12 clear.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

yaya looked a completely different man compared to his AFCON self

seems to have zero interest in playing for city

Also, city shoulda signed isco. 20 million euros? come on.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LMAO @ EPL 

But who was competition?


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



EGame said:


> LMAO @ EPL
> 
> But who was competition?


Says the guy who's team are 9 and 16 points ahead of the two Madrids.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I think Egame only really comes into this thread to laugh at United or city and maybe one of chelsea/arsenal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Anark said:


> Says the guy who's team are 9 and 16 points ahead of the two Madrids.


Jakes on you, I've been lolling at them all season long.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

At least Liverpool can't chuck NINE times in our faces.

EDIT: Whoa, Ferris Bueller flashback.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Chelsea finally go their win but it was against Wigan so it means nothing really.

Lampard'd 198th goal :lampard


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

City's result gives Fergie a free pass tomorrow. He's definitely going to rest players now since City didn't close the gap.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

kiz posting the same bravido of an arsenal supporter. feel your pain.

at least your club will buy in the summer to improve.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Is it true that Mancini hung Hart out to dry at the press conference when a member of the press said, "Hart doesn't make many mistakes"?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How come Sinclair never comes on? atleast give the boy a chance, i'm sure he can do better than what Nasri did today. Worst thing Mancini did was Take Milner of for Nasri, Milner was City's best player!


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> How come Sinclair never comes on? atleast give the boy a chance, i'm sure he can do better than what Nasri did today. *Worst thing Mancini did was Take Milner of for Nasri, Milner was City's best player!*


You have to be on a wind-up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Why doesn't Benetiz play Lampard up front, he can genuinely finish better than Torres.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

To all United fans, what team do you think Fergie will pick tomorrow?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> To all United fans, what team do you think Fergie will pick tomorrow?


I'm probably not even close.

De Gea

Rafael
Smalling
Evans
Buttner :no:

Cleverley
Scholes
Anderson

Valencia
Hernandez
Welbeck


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm probably not even close.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael
> Smalling
> Evans
> Buttner :no:
> 
> Cleverley
> Scholes
> Anderson
> 
> Valencia
> Hernandez
> Welbeck


Not a United fan, but I'd be surprised to see that lineup. Leaving out Rooney _and _RVP? I know there's CL midweek, but Everton are very good this season and shouldn't be underrated.

I guess you could argue that with City losing today United could afford to drop points, but that's not the best mentality to go in with.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

FROM THIS MOMENT ON I AM BOYCOTTING THE :ndiaye smiley (after this post :side, dirty little bastard taking out wilsh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I hope he picks that team! 

I expect to see for Everton:

*Howard

Jagielka Heitinga Distin Baines

Mirallas Osman Neville Pienaar

Fellaini

Anichebe*​


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Not a United fan, but I'd be surprised to see that lineup. Leaving out Rooney _and _RVP? I know there's CL midweek, but Everton are very good this season and shouldn't be underrated.
> 
> I guess you could argue that with City losing today United could afford to drop points, but that's not the best mentality to go in with.


Yeah I think at least one of Rooney or Van Persie should start.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i'll guess at something like this

de gea

Jones Smalling Vidic Evra

young carrick anderson welbeck

kagawa

hernandez​


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Why doesn't Benetiz play Lampard up front, he can genuinely finish better than Torres.


Lampard's strength is coming from deep undetected. If he played up front, that obviously won't work. We have a good goalscorer in Ba, but #9 is the Corporate Champion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I hope i'm way off and atleast vidic or rio, rvp or rooney and two from carrick, ando and cleverley all play.

What i want.

De Gea, Rafael, Vidic/Rio, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Anderson, Kagawa, hernandez and RVP.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I, as a fan of English football, hope that, Fergie, in his duty as manager, picks his strongest team out of respect for the rest of the league :fergie

Couldn't give a fuck what team he picks, just need Everton to drop dem points


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lampard would be dreadful up front.

His passing range is tremendous.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:darkbarry

Gave Hart no chance. That's how you do it Ronaldinho.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> I hope he picks that team!
> 
> I expect to see for Everton:
> 
> *Howard
> 
> Jagielka Heitinga Distin Baines
> 
> Mirallas Osman Neville Pienaar
> 
> Fellaini
> 
> Anichebe*​


Mirallas should start on the left wing, terorrising Utd's right back and then crossing or shooting with his right foot. Joy to watch as a player, still.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Mirallas should start on the left wing, terorrising Utd's right back and then crossing or shooting with his right foot. Joy to watch as a player, still.


I agree, but Pienaar and Baines have a brilliant understanding together.

Mirallas will start on the right but will drift to the left and swap with Pienaar throughout the game to cut inside like he has done for us.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The Champions League is a distant second priority for me now. The main focus needs to be the league, no dicking about with lineups. Put out a strong team capable of dealing with Everton, if we try to squeeze past them with a second string team then we'll get dicked on.

Even if manage to get past Madrid then Barca will probably be waiting to deal out another spanking.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Joel said:


> Lampard's strength is coming from deep undetected. If he played up front, that obviously won't work. We have a good goalscorer in Ba, but #9 is the Corporate Champion.


i considered Lampard as a striker once too. And then I realised what you just said

Its what makes Lampard so brilliant. He utterly PERFECTED the late run. Lost count of the number of times Drogba or Mata or Anelka or Malouda dragged the defenders forward, passed back and then the ball gets absolutely smashed into the back of the net by a beauty of a Lampard late run

Lampard was born into a CAM role. He can pick beauty of passes and shoot from range and make late runs. He's solid defensively but lacks composure for a CM role. 

The pivot is not his natural role, which simply makes his current goal scoring run even more astonishing. He's kicking ass, while he's 34, and he's playing out of position!


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










I don't know what's with this picture but it strikes me as something that would be used as a sig if Frank died. 

It's eerie to say the least.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Well I just saw it and kinda looked special

Like a passing of the torch type deal


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

It's not really a passing the torch given that Mata has been better than Frank already for 5 years now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> It's not really a passing the torch given that Mata has been better than Frank already for *5 years now.*


That doesn't even make any sense

And as for the passing the torch things, it's meant in regards to leading the Chelsea attack. Lamps has been the integral cog for 10 years, now its Mata's turn


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Strongest 11 now today and 3 points please!Then bring on Madrid


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*This all seems a little too easy for my liking. Either City are extremely grateful for our present last season or this is just the early stages of their masterplan. City match on April 6th. More than enough time to initiate their masterplan starting then when


Spoiler: assassin



superagent :rvp


poisons the whole Utd squad with


Spoiler: dun dun dun



BLUE poison


thus striking down the entire Utd first team for the season leaving us to play Bebe on the wing and Buttner at ......


Spoiler: horror



LEFT BACK :jones


at which point Yaya and co will leap back into beast mode winning games 5-2 for City while our youth team continue to "leak" own goals after being infiltrated by


Spoiler: infiltrator



:darkbarry



I'm onto them.

Be nice to rest players now today with Madrid coming up. We probably wont win the CL but it'd be massive to beat Madrid over 2 legs regardless and that would give the whole squad a TON of confidence going into next season. Be surprised if we risk Rio, Evans, Rooney, Carrick and Van Persie. Maybe even Rafael too. Terrific position to be in though. Hopefully trusty


Spoiler: Utd's outside assassin



:gibson


can persuade Fellaini and co to give us a stroll in the park on a sunday afternoon in exchange for a 1-0 defeat. Still be 9 points clear and save ourselves for Madrid.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I can see why we'd rest a lot of players with Madrid coming up on Wednesday and we need our strongest XI for them. However, I really do hope we don't make too many changes for today as it's vital we get the 3 points to create a 12 point gap at the top of the table. I can see Rooney rested (usually plays poor against Everton anyway) and Van Persie will most likely be on the bench as he deserves/needs a rest. I can see Rafael maybe starting as he's shown he can start 3 games in 7 days now. I think the team will be something like:

De Gea
Rafael Smalling/Evans Vidic Evra
Young Carrick Anderson Giggs/Welbeck
Kagawa
Hernandez​
Something like that. It's still a strong team but we need to be on top of our game today for the entire 90 minutes. We've yet to put in a good 90 minute performance and today needs to be that day. Especially taking into account City have dropped points and we need to avenge the 4-4 from last season where we were absolutely dreadful defensively. We haven't improved much in that area this season but with the cleansheet last week, hopefully we can remain solid at the back.

It will be a very tough game as Everton have been incredible this season and have a very good squad. I still feel confident we'll secure the win as it feels different from last season. When we faced Everton last season at Old Trafford, City were playing well and constantly on our tails. This season though, City are not playing that well and don't look like the champions they were the season before. United look much more calm and composed and it seems Ferguson has really drilled the message into the players that they can't afford to do what they did last season (both in terms of the Premier League and the Champions League). That and we have Van Persie.

I still predict a United win, probably be 3-1 or something. Fingers crossed we get the all-important 3 points.


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I don't believe in resting players ahead of the Champions League tie. This fixture was the game that cost us the league imo and we should not underestimate Everton. I'm gonna say if we put a weakened side out we won't win. Get the 12 points clear today and then worry about Madrid on Wednesday.

Premier League should be the priority, even though I would love a Champions League win it is much less likely at this point.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Big Andy to put Brave Villa to the sword plz. 

These kits are a bit similar to my eyes :hmm:

edit: :lmao :lmao :lmao what a miss!


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What a miss Weimann, Villa look pretty good so far.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

You can see why West Ham are on TV every week, can't you? Brilliantly entertaining... what a game this is!!


----------



## punx06

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I can't believe I just sat through 45 minutes of the Villa game. Worst game I've seen all season.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I recall doing the BBC predictor a few days back, had West Ham going down with Villa and QPR, looks a good prediction based on how poor those 3 are


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

There's going to be a jammy winner in this, not that either team deserve it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

N'Zogbia continues to disappoint for Villa. Every time the ball comes to his feet he loses it.

This is such a bland game for the neutral. Although West Ham have been a lot better second half.

*Edit:* As I type that he actually does something with a decent shot, which was off target.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Poor game. If Villa go down there will be a host of clubs lining up to sign Benteke.

Well, teams will want to sign him anyway. But if they go down he'll probably be available cheaper.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Poor game. If Villa go down there will be a *host of clubs lining up to sign Benteke*.
> 
> Well, teams will want to sign him anyway. But if they go down he'll probably be available cheaper.


I was about to say I hope Chelsea are one of those clubs, then I remembered we already have a strong Belgian striker who we don't use. Why the hell is Lukaku still on loan?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

City want him according to this mornings papers.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Definite penalty, nicely put away by Benteke. 1-0 Villa.

*Edit:* I love the fact after I type how poor N'Zogbia has been second half (which he has been for 30 minutes) he goes and wins a penalty, gets into the game more and scores a great freekick. That reverse psychology.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

United: De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Vidic, Evans, Jones, Cleverley, Valencia, Giggs, Rooney, van Persie.

Shocking midfield, Everton are going to dominate the game IMO. Rooney and RVP will both need to be on.

And N'Zogbia!!! Glad I put £10 on Villa 10 minutes ago at 3/1. :kobe


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

so much for 10-11 changes :fergie



> De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Vidic, Evans, Jones, Cleverley, Valencia, Giggs, Rooney, van Persie
> Subs; Amos, Anderson, Smalling, Hernandez, Carrick, Nani, Welbeck





edit: beaten to it


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm fine with that team although the centre midfield pairing of Jones/Cleverley worries me. We need someone who can help our back four but be composed on the ball and deliver that quality ball for our front two and that is what Carrick offers. Still, this team should be able to get 3 points and attacking wise, we look strong.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Shocking dive by Dawkins! Booking all day long.

So, who at West Ham saw the Newcastle wall and thought: "That looks like a good idea"?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> And N'Zogbia!!! Glad I put £10 on Villa 10 minutes ago at 3/1. :kobe


Hutz


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> You can see why West Ham are on TV every week, can't you? Brilliantly entertaining... what a game this is!!


Actually, I take it all back. Quite enjoyed the 2nd half...


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So glad we havent disrespected Everton by putting out a weakened side. Yes the Real game is important but I wouldn't say it is that much more important than getting an even bigger lead in the title race.

Interested in seeing Jones in the midfield again as he has done a good job there in the past. Got a feeling Rooney will get a goal or two this afternoon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Hutz


:kobe3

Huge 3 points for Villa.

Hate seeing Jones in midfield, guess he's there to help with Fellaini.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah, I can see Jones man marking Fellaini. 

Good to see Villa pick up 3 vital points. The second half of that match got a lot better after the 70 minute mark.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:carrick not brave enough for another 90mins against Fellaini? 

No wonder he doesn't make the England team, dat lack of bravery :carrick


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Class of 1999 on Class of 2013. Danny Welbeck needs to score some goals to be included in that class tbh, I know he has been on the wings alot but still when he gets chances he doesn't take them.



DwayneAustin said:


> :carrick not brave enough for another 90mins against Fellaini?
> 
> No wonder he doesn't make the England team, dat lack of bravery :carrick


Being rested ahead of the Madrid game .


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*No point risking Carrick with a knock. Glad we've been that smart at least. Ideal match would be a 2 goal load come 60 minutes and get Van Persie and Rafael off.*


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Interesting to see how the current crop compare with the class of 1999. The statistics very similar in terms of goal scoring.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Great win for Aston villa today, always liked them like as a kid.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Distin picks up an injury during training, Heitinga comes in. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

NOOOOOOO si0oasdjoiaijooijfewojiogerw

Not Heitinga

Anybody but that useless cunt. 

Fuck off.


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Two great games this week, love this stage of the season .


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So....Need Everton to lose today so we can catch up....But Routing for Man U is horrible....

Man I now understand how you Manc's felt last week.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:rvp hattrick please


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Heitinga playing for Everton? That's bad news for them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:rvp Channeling :torres


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Nice move there unlucky by RVP, looking lively.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Giroud would of scored that.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Giggs, where the hell was Heitinga?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Old Man Giggs

23 league seasons in a row. bama


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

23 seasons in a row - Ryan Giggs, that will take some beating.

Nice set up by RVP.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Few more goals please :fergie


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Giggs is unique


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Get Heitinga and Anichebe off. They're fucking crap.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Santos of to Gremio. As big a liability as I have ever seen in an arsenal shirt, and I mean that. Was sat in the ground when we played Liverpool a couple of weeks back and the 2nd half, I was sat right on his touhline. He got roasted for fun, positioning was terrible and timing of the tackle was some of the worst I have ever seen. He really should have been subbed, even though he came on as a sub himself. I usually hate this loaning out of poor players, because I'd rather get them off the books altogether, but this guy needs to go, now, in any shape or form. I'd even pay off his contract, his presence scares me that much.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Santos of to Gremio


Who's gonna play LB against Bayern then? Vermaelen? Sagna?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Exactly why it's fucking stupid to get rid of him right now, as dire as he is with all the current injuries we actually need him. Jenk against either Ribery/Robben would be suicidal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I wonder how long it takes the gobshite Moyes to realise that Fellaini is being man marked by a midfielder an it leaves Vic against 2.

Here's a clue, give him some support you ginger fuck.

Fuck off Rooney you granny molesting tit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:rvp


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Why is Phil Neville still a professional footballer?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck it van Persie. i'm done


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Robin Robin Van Persie! Similar to the first attempt, thought the defender had it.










:fergie:mancini2


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:rvp :rvp :rvp Keep em coming


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Example said:


> 23 seasons in a row - Ryan Giggs, that will take some beating.
> 
> Nice set up by RVP.


Won't be beaten in our lifetime.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Well, we're 2-0 up but we sat on the back foot for most of that first half. Still, it's pleasing to be ahead but we really need to stop sitting so deep and giving the ball away cheaply after going ahead. It's been a problem with us for a while now and it's aggravating to watch. We started great for the first 15 minutes and then we just sat back and allowed Everton to create a few good opportunities. Luckily, they didn't capitalize on it. We can't afford to do that in such a big game.

We did pick up the energy and pace towards the final 5 minutes of the second half and thankfully we got the second goal. Rafael with a lovely through ball and Van Persie finishes well after wasting his chance first time. He finally evaded the offside trap also.

Vidic and Evans have been absolute rocks, Evra has looked decent and Rafael has been superb both defensively and in attack. Rooney and Van Persie have linked well with the midfield, Giggs looks good and Valencia looks really up for it. I've also been impressed with both Cleverley and Jones as a centre midfield pairing.

Get a third goal and then make some substitutions ready for Madrid.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rafa the only one really playing well along with Jones and Vidic defensively. What a player Rafa is though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Surprised to be winning, to be honest. We started well and scored but Everton dominated for the rest of the half. Lucky that we caught them near the end of the half.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Jones has bummed Fellaini thus far. More of the same, you weird face pulling freak.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rafael 8*D


----------



## Example

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The defence have been incredible so far, it really shows how much we missed Vidic last season towards the end. I hope we see this one out, still in the balance and hoping for the 3rd goal to seal the deal.

Rafael is having one of his best games in a United shirt. I'm usually really critical of him but today he has been faultless so far along with Vidic/Evans/Evra. Hoping for a bit more from Valencia this half, seems to be off his game a little.

Rooney isn't influencing the game asmuch as he usually is, maybe that is due to Giggs playing a similar role in the midfield and them rotating the wing work.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

lolololol no changes at half time. 

We're 2-0 down you negative tit.


----------



## Die Borussen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I think the win for Villa could be incredibly important in the relegation battle, I think they'll stay up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rooney is fucking scum, how he gets away with abusing the officials so much I don't know, footballs biggest cunt.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How does Rooney not get booked for that?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thunberbucket? :hmm:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Mourinho:lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



I Curry I said:


> I was about to say I hope Chelsea are one of those clubs, then I remembered we already have a strong Belgian striker who we don't use. Why the hell is Lukaku still on loan?


Personally I prefer proper long term development before throwing him immediately into the deep end with immense pressure from the get go


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That'll do :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

12 points clear. Fuck Man U are making this look like La Liga. 

No way can the lose the title now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That second half was....pleasant. No fuck ups, no making it hard, just kept the ball and stayed smart.

12 points clear, lovely.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Vidic makes such a difference, if he was there last season we would not have fucked it up so horrendously.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

12 points clear at the top of the Premier League... I really do despise that margin. 

:fergie mental breakdown please. Would love it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I can't be assed anymore. We're so shit it's unreal. 

Our biggest January since 2005 and we bring in .. this










No fight, no balls, no passion. United defenders flung themselves in front of every shot we had, we just let them roll us and give them a free shot on goal.

As Brendan Rodgers would say though, at least we won the passing with our 53% possesion :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

City will still win the title :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> As Brendan Rodgers would say though, at least we won the passing with our 53% possesion :brodgers












Can't wait till we finish above you guys this season 8*D

QPR, Nowwich, West Ham, Reading, Sunderland

All Before United face City Fuck Me they really should take Max points.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Probably will now, lad.

I was laughing all the way to 4th in December. January really stalled us. 

jaIUDHACIASUSHUIPDHVSDUSDHUI FUCK


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WOAT title race :fergie

It's all about the race for fourth place baby :brodgers :wenger :avb1 :terry


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

12 points clear, feels good.

Rafael rightfully gets the Man of the Match award. He was terrific from start to finish. He really handled the Everton attacks down the left flank well and he really is a joy to watch in attack. Kept Baines, Pienaar and Mirallas quiet pretty much all match. The set up for Van Persie's goal was tremendous. The guy just shows so much energy, enthusiasm and heart when playing on the pitch. I don't care what happened at the Olympics, he deserves to be called up to the Brazil squad, not Alvez (whose not having the greatest season). Still, him not playing in a friendly benefits us more. Nevertheless, still the best right back in the Premier League along with Zabaleta.

Vidic was a close second for me for Man of the Match. The guy is a true leader, organised our back four and was brilliant in the air. He kept outjumping Anichebe and Fellaini and kept them quiet all match. Evans also had a really good game and continues to blossom as a centreback when playing alongside Vidic or Ferdinand. Evra was good going forward again and did defend well at times. He really needs to stop jogging back though and show more urgency when defending.

Valencia looked good first half but he was careless at times second half. He had the beating of Baines a few times but didn't really do much. He really needs to start firing in those accurate and deadly crosses and have the confidence to take on his man more. Cleverley was solid as was Jones, who did a good job man marking Fellaini and keeping him quiet all game - to the point that Fellaini had to drop deep to get on the ball. Giggs had another great game on the left and his finish for the first goal was nicely put away with the right foot. He continues to score in the Premier League and I'm enjoying this revival he's showing this season.

Van Persie with his 23rd goal of the season. He had another good game, showed some nice flicks and link up play and worked hard getting back. Did seem to tire towards the end of the second half but that was understandable. He finished well with the goal also. Such a lethal finisher when he gets a chance (discarding the first opportunity he had though). Rooney wasn't that prolific in terms of testing Howard but he worked hard all match and tracked back to help out Evra a lot, which was fantastic to see. I'm loving how this Rooney/Van Persie partnership is going.

Carrick also made a good contribution when he came on to settle the midfield. Was calm and composed on the ball and allowed us to control the game more in the second half. We started well first half, allowed Everton back into it and then played better as time went on at the end of the first half and in the second half.

Bring on Real Madrid and QPR!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rafael is fucking class and Vidic was just imperious.

12 points. no fuckups now please :rooney


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Any game where United break tradition of making it hard for themselves is always a plus for me (and my heart). Strong performance across the board today. Think Cleverley and Jones deserve credit for justifying the risk in starting them as a pair. Brought energy and determination that made the midfield duel a fight all game. Thought the likes of Giggs and Rooney putting in some strong challenges in the 50/50 battles was a positive thing to see as recently we've regressed into something of a soft team when it comes to putting a foot in outside of one or two individuals. Jones marshalled Fellaini well and Cleverley had a great all round game. Tenacious in the challenge, used the ball well, made driving runs up the pitch and constantly made himself available for the ball and didn't stop all game. Deserved a goal with that great effort that Howard somehow managed to stop.

Rafael was the right pick for MOTM. Just an assured and consistent display whilst also picking his spots to attack very smartly. Great interception to deny Anichebe and I loved him putting in a strong challenge on the touchline in the 86th minute and immediately trying to surge forward without hesitation. Baines only had the beating of him a couple of times and in fairness the rest of the defence and Carrick in particular covered any potential threat with aplomb.

Vidic had a great game as well right out of his peak years. Strong, physical, cool on the ball, reading the game and using his strength to nullify Anichebe. Him charging down the effort in the box from a corner in the first half summed up his commitment and energy today. At times United can be criticised for being lax and complacent but today everyone to a man was putting in physical challenges and committing to win every available ball.

Surprisingly good atmosphere as well from United. Support was pretty much consistent throughout the first half minus a brief spell when Everton began to dominate the ball and the final 25 minutes in the second half had some fine renditions of Busby Babes songs and backing the team right through to the end. Not often we outsing an away support but I honestly didn't hear Everton in between the opening spell and one 'fat granny shagger' chant at Rooney after the challenge on Baines. Second half as well bar a couple of faint chants and a mini spell in the final ten minutes they were largely subdued.

Two slight critiques: the lad in the Mexican hat in the Stretford end lower quadrant looked an absolute knob everytime he surfaced on camera. Secondly, saw two teenagers with green and gold scarfs on near the end. Saddens me that people are still dense enough to wear those as if they're some form of protest. Clueless.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Any game where United break tradition of making it hard for themselves is always a plus for me (and my heart). Strong performance across the board today. Think Cleverley and Jones deserve credit for justifying the risk in starting them as a pair. Brought energy and determination that made the midfield duel a fight all game. Thought the likes of Giggs and Rooney putting in some strong challenges in the 50/50 battles was a positive thing to see as recently we've regressed into something of a soft team when it comes to putting a foot in outside of one or two individuals. Jones marshalled Fellaini well and Cleverley had a great all round game. Tenacious in the challenge, used the ball well, made driving runs up the pitch and constantly made himself available for the ball and didn't stop all game. Deserved a goal with that great effort that Howard somehow managed to stop.
> 
> Rafael was the right pick for MOTM. Just an assured and consistent display whilst also picking his spots to attack very smartly. Great interception to deny Anichebe and I loved him putting in a strong challenge on the touchline in the 86th minute and immediately trying to surge forward without hesitation. Baines only had the beating of him a couple of times and in fairness the rest of the defence and Carrick in particular covered any potential threat with aplomb.
> 
> Vidic had a great game as well right out of his peak years. Strong, physical, cool on the ball, reading the game and using his strength to nullify Anichebe. Him charging down the effort in the box from a corner in the first half summed up his commitment and energy today. At times United can be criticised for being lax and complacent but today everyone to a man was putting in physical challenges and committing to win every available ball.
> 
> Surprisingly good atmosphere as well from United. Support was pretty much consistent throughout the first half minus a brief spell when Everton began to dominate the ball and the final 25 minutes in the second half had some fine renditions of Busby Babes songs and backing the team right through to the end. Not often we outsing an away support but I honestly didn't hear Everton in between the opening spell and one 'fat granny shagger' chant at Rooney after the challenge on Baines. Second half as well bar a couple of faint chants and a mini spell in the final ten minutes they were largely subdued.
> 
> *Two slight critiques: the lad in the Mexican hat in the Stretford end lower quadrant looked an absolute knob everytime he surfaced on camera.* Secondly, saw two teenagers with green and gold scarfs on near the end. Saddens me that people are still dense enough to wear those as if they're some form of protest. Clueless.



:lol i noticed him aswell and i agree with you on pretty much everything else and yes tom and phil deserve credit strong performances from them.

Atmosphere seemed very different imo in a good way hopefully they keep it up especially when we play real (if we're still in the tie :side


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The lengths people will go to in order to make it on tele. A lad was telling me at one of the recent games he had someone in front of him wearing some Hernandez hat, ended up spilling his drink over it when United got a crucial goal. Oh well.

Yeah atmosphere was pretty consistent all game, especially from K Stand which is a welcome return to form. Could hear a lot of Red Army & Fergusons' Red & White Army chants being started consistently and being the first home game this close to the Munich Anniversary there was obviously a plethora of tribute songs to the Babes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The lengths people will go to in order to make it on tele. A lad was telling me at one of the recent games he had someone in front of him wearing some Hernandez hat, ended up spilling his drink over it when United got a crucial goal. Oh well.
> 
> Yeah atmosphere was pretty consistent all game, especially from K Stand which is a welcome return to form. Could hear a lot of Red Army & Fergusons' Red & White Army chants being started consistently and being the first home game this close to the Munich Anniversary there was obviously a plethora of tribute songs to the Babes.


Not expecting much atmosphere wise vs reading in the cup though but on the football side it's a decent bonus that it's fa cup next weekend which would be a good time to rest a few and then be back to full strength hopefully vs qpr away.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

whats with those green and gold scarfs? what does that mean?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Never realised how close chelsea are to city, evil chelsea charge in two weeks please :terry


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That game will be a chore for anyone to watch. Reading will bring sod all on a weekday game on tele, with us likely charging an arm and a leg in the process. Will just be a squad/youngsters lineup against Reading likely playing the first team. Hopefully we go through because a cup run is always something I enjoy with the history and prestige in being able to say you've won the FA Cup, though it does come at a good time.

Atmosphere should be very good against Madrid, though the circumstance of the game will also effect it. Roma, Barcelona, Milan '07 and '10, Bayern Quarter Final '10 were all very good or in the Barcelona case exceptional. Result from the first leg will also likely impact how the crowd are.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> whats with those green and gold scarfs? what does that mean?


Was originally a protest against the Glazers in the 09/10 season, displaying the colours of Newton Heath who folded and from there became Manchester United. It came in light of reports highlighting the true extent of the debt and peddling the Glazers had done since the takeover which angered many fans and wakened them up after Glazer protests had slowly fizzled out. By about March/April though the Glazers had cottoned on and began selling the scarfs in the megastore and it slowly lost importance when people would wear one whilst buying stupid amounts of merchandise.

It was meant to be a demonstration of the anger towards the Glazers, to have an impact people really had to boycott to try and force anything. If anything it was just done to show the hatred was still there and the Glazers weren't wanted. Its a joke now with people still wearing them 3 seaons on because they think its fashionable.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

so glazers sold scarfs that were there to demonstrate people hate glazers

just like the WWE and their "We hate cena" gear!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> so glazers sold scarfs that were there to demonstrate people hate glazers
> 
> just like the WWE and their "We hate cena" gear!


Pretty much. They knew there would be a lot of match-goers clueless to the principle behind the scarfs and could just market them as 'historical significance' with them representing the colours of the club which perished in order to give birth to Manchester United. Of course people saw the scarfs, bought them from the club store (or independent sellers cashing in on demand) thinking it was a fashion item and the norm and those who were trying to push forward some heat on Glazer eventually gave up as the whole principle became a joke with people wearing the scarf whilst carrying club store bags.

That being said there were some pretty hostile atmospheres over the course of two months when the campaign picked up steam. Hull and Burnley at home had some really passionate anti Glazer chants, the Liverpool game had 3/4s of the stadium twirling their scarves to anti Glazer songs and the Milan game had the entire Stretford End (upper and lower) plastered with green and gold scarves. 

It was a short term movement which sadly the Glazers managed to turn into a further money maker to line their own pockets.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

12 points clear in February and about 4 teams involved in the relegation battle? The most boring Premier League season ever?


----------



## pearson95

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

United have pretty much got the title in the bag!
I remember a few years ago when Rafael and Fabio where pretty much on even ground, look at the difference now - Rafaels perfoming solidly at the top while Fabio scavenges for playing time at QPR


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> 12 points clear in February and about 4 teams involved in the relegation battle? The most boring Premier League season ever?


Latter is a bit naive. Every team below 35 points is a contender for relegation at this stage.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Desecrated said:


> Latter is a bit naive. Every team below 35 points is a contender for relegation at this stage.


Looking at it:

QPR are going down.
Wigan are as good as down although after recent years I suppose you can not write them off.
Reading will be down there.
Aston Villa look average but could survive.
Newcastle WILL NOT be going down.
Southampton may just have enough.
Norwich will be dragged into it.

I'd say it's between:

Wigan, Reading, Villa, Norwich for the last two places.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I remember that Hull game you are talking about WOOLCOCK. I was at it and the anti-Glazer sentiment was strong, but I was at the Milan game too and while the Stretford End was great, that was when I realised how many were just wearing the scarf as another club accessory to go with all the rest of the stuff the bought from the 'Superstore' pre-game. It was doomed from there for me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Seems like the good battle this year is for the top four. Especially with Waiter Rafa making it 10x more interesting. Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Everton. Fuck if we win tomorrow and next Sunday (before everyone else plays again it seems) where right back up there too. 

Title race has been very La Liga like though. Which is a shame. Honestly either Man U need to self imploed or City need to suck a little more and find themselves in the top 4 battle to made thinks a bit more interesting 

As for relegation yeah QPR are gone. Imma go with Villa and Reading too. Wigan will go :cena3 Style On the premier league again, Newcastle should be more than fine and Southampton seem to have that little bit of fight in them to see them through.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I REALLY REALLY REALLY want QPR to go fucking die

As for Wigan, I enjoy seeing their cockroach-like survival in a league they have absolutely no right to stay in. It defies all logic, but they do it. Hope they stay up


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



T-C said:


> I remember that Hull game you are talking about WOOLCOCK. I was at it and the anti-Glazer sentiment was strong, but I was at the Milan game too and while the Stretford End was great, that was when I realised how many were just wearing the scarf as another club accessory to go with all the rest of the stuff the bought from the 'Superstore' pre-game. It was doomed from there for me.


Yup, Hull and Burnley were exceptionally hostile, Hull moreso for the majority with the Burnley game being the cataylst in the second half and then in the post game antics in the concourse. Aye the Milan game was great visually but did expose the growing number of people joining the wagon without real cause and concern for what it stood for. Still can't believe there are people even today wearing the scarfs, just goes to show how clueless some people can be.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wigan will continue along, struggling away down the bottom, until March 2nd, when they have a Saturday evening 17.30 match at home against Liverpool (strange how they put this fixture on a cold and bleak evening every single season without fail :fergie )and they will win this match, and then Wigan's annual magical journey to survival will begin again.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Man U have the title no question.
City second, Chelsea 3rd and Spurs 4th just ahead of Arsenal (though I'd prefer Everton)
QPR, Reading and Villa to go down. (Will love watching QPR trying to get rid of the players they have on ridiculous wages)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Looking at it:
> 
> QPR are going down.
> Wigan are as good as down although after recent years I suppose you can not write them off.
> Reading will be down there.
> Aston Villa look average but could survive.
> Newcastle WILL NOT be going down.
> Southampton may just have enough.
> Norwich will be dragged into it.
> 
> I'd say it's between:
> 
> Wigan, Reading, Villa, *Norwich* for the last two places.


Even though Norwich are 2 pts above Saints I'd say Norwich are more likely to drop due to the way Southampton have been playing under the new manager. Looks like sacking Adkins was a good decision, which I said at the time.







Well I didn't say that at the time, but I was thinking it, I was just too lazy to post it at that particular time.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Best we've played over 90 minutes this season? Probably. Looked efficient going forward and were tremendous defensively. De Gea had a good game pulling off some fine stops. Rafael was magnificent. Made Baines and Pienaar his bitches down his side. Better defender in the league this season? Struggling to think of one. He's been brilliant. The fact we've looked much stronger at the back since Vidic came back is no coincidence. Vintage Vidic performance today. Never get enough of that man launching himself into blocks. Evans great as per usual these days. Can't even remember getting annoyed at Evra today. You know it's a good match when even Evra's on form. Best game Valencia's had for a while. End product is still missing but he still does a good job getting back. Can't see him not starting in Madrid to double back on Ronaldo. Same for Giggs if Ronaldo switches wings. Gotta stop Ronaldo. Stop him and it's ours to win. Absolutely love this resurgence Giggs is having. Glad he got his goal for the season. Truly a club legend. Jones BOSSED Fellaini out of the game. Magnificent performance from Jones too. Cleverly becoming Mr. dependable for good performances. Rarely puts a foot wrong in midfield. Great player. Top 2 were probably our weaker players but Van Persie produced the goods again despite not being at his best. The amount of needless offsides he's been pulled up for lately is odd though. Second half was dull as fuck but god was that enjoyably pleasant for Utd defending a lead against a strong team going forward. Clean sheet and a strong defensive performance. Again. 

I can still remember the feeling when we pulled 4 points clear from City. Confident saying the league is done now. 12 points and City look dreadful right now. Lovely jubbly. Not the most exciting race for the league but neutrals got 2 seasons worth last time out. Might have to start watching the French League for an exciting title race now. Just kidding. I'd never sink that low. Paddy Power paid out on Utd as champions this morning btw.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Best we've played over 90 minutes this season? *


To a man I'd have to agree. Rest of your post outlined why. Wasn't the prettiest for large parts but everyone was putting in a shift and working hard. Cleverley, Jones and Giggs were brilliant hunting down any loose ball and putting a strong challenge in and contesting every ball there was to be won. Even Van Persie who was largely subdued had some excellent hold up play and used the ball well to tee up counter attacks and put in a good shift trying to create space and make himself available. Vidic throwing himself in the way of a shot in the penalty box summed up his commitment and drive and the entire display was organised and efficient. A rare case where we controlled the beginning and then even when chasing the game still looked impenetrable, rather than us constantly having to make things difficult and do things the hardway.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Dat Ryan Giggs Goal on Everton


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Wigan will continue along, struggling away down the bottom, until March 2nd, when they have a Saturday evening 17.30 match at home against Liverpool (strange how they put this fixture on a cold and bleak evening every single season without fail :fergie )and they will win this match, and then Wigan's annual magical journey to survival will begin again.


They always seem to beat Arsenal on their recovery run of every season .


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> I REALLY REALLY REALLY want QPR to go fucking die


T'rrific statement, wholeheartedly concur.:arry

I think they're gone now after yesterday. With Remy KO'd they're in deep trouble.

Out of sympathy I really don't want Reading or Wigan to go down, or Southampton & Newcastle because I enjoy watching them. I did feel sorry for Paul Lambert until recently. As unsupportive or as difficult Randy Lerner finds it to find his cheque book, leaving Darren Bent on the bench in favour of Jordan Bowery is monumentally stupid considering how much is at stake right now. I do feel sorry for Villa but it's really frustrating when you look at it and think they're not trying as a club as much as they can to stay in the league.

Norwich were great to watch last year for the most part and they've put on some great determined performances to beat Man U & Arsenal but I couldn't give two shits if they went down. Chris Hughton's a really nice guy but his style of football in the games I've seen is as unappealing & negative as it was at Birmingham. He's made some good signings in Snodgrass & Bassong and they might grind their way to safety. They & Reading have good organisation and give everything but I think one will go at least, probably Reading unfortunately with Wigan & QPR. The blue & whites are dropping in their numbers I think. Reading's spirit has been so great to watch recently but I don't see it lasting.

I'd like to see Swansea finish top 6 and Everton top 4. I don't think either'll happen though.

I reckon it'll end:
1. United (shocking I know!)
2. City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Everton

What I'd like:
1. United
2. Spurs
3. City
4. Everton
5. Chelsea
6. Swansea

I'd like to see Arsenal finish outside the top 4 just to see if that changes Wenger's philosophy and in the hope that he makes a couple, and only a couple of big signings to help the team push further. I don't think two signings would ruin the club or anything like that, and add that to what they already have it'd make them a challenger to the top 2 again, which would make the league more interesting than it has been this year especially.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> I did feel sorry for Paul Lambert until recently. As unsupportive or as difficult Randy Lerner finds it to find his cheque book, leaving Darren Bent on the bench in favour of Jordan Bowery is monumentally stupid considering how much is at stake right now. I do feel sorry for Villa but it's really frustrating when you look at it and think they're not trying as a club as much as they can to stay in the league.
> 
> Chris Hughton's a really nice guy but his style of football in the games I've seen is as unappealing & negative as it was at Birmingham. He's made some good signings in Snodgrass & Bassong and they might grind their way to safety.


I agree with all of this apart from the Lambert sympathy stuff (more on that in a minute). Hughton's a decent bloke and a good representative of the club but his style of football is fucking awful. He is also extremely limited tactically. I'm worried that we will go down because we keep playing for draws in games that we should be looking to win. Newcastle and Fulham were both there for the taking but we only ended up taking 2 points from those games.

I don't know why anybody would have felt sympathy for Lambert, even up until now. The bloke left behind a team entering its prime that had finished 12th (one that is currently mid-table with minimal extra investment) in the premier league for a side that had struggled to avoid relegation during the same season. That struggling side was built on aging has-beens and unproven kids. I could have understood Lambert wanting to leave for a club like Liverpool, but Villa (currently) are a sideways step at best. 

I'm not bitter because I want the bloke to do well (just not at our expense) as I've stated on here previously, but it's hard to have sympathy for him when he left a cushy job which involved great backing from the fans and board (Hughton was given a large budget to sign Hooper but Celtic didn't want to know) for a difficult job that includes impatient fans and an owner who has been more interested in selling recently as part of the package. 

Lambert would have known what he was signing up for because he asked MON for advice before leaving. He will also have heard the loud chants from Villa fans that included "You're getting sacked in the morning" (from Villa fans to McLeish) and "There's only one Paul Lambert" (from the same fans) during our 2-0 victory over Villa on the last day of the 11/12 season. No sympathy from me at all, but I hope he doesn't let this season ruin him as a manager because he has the potential to be fucking brilliant, just needs to start playing actual defenders (he always preferred using playmaker types who were weak defensively for us) at CB while also realising that it's not sensible to fill a defence full of inexperienced kids.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> T'rrific statement, wholeheartedly concur.:arry
> 
> I think they're gone now after yesterday. With Remy KO'd they're in deep trouble.
> 
> Out of sympathy I really don't want Reading or Wigan to go down, or Southampton & Newcastle because I enjoy watching them. I did feel sorry for Paul Lambert until recently. As unsupportive or as difficult Randy Lerner finds it to find his cheque book, leaving Darren Bent on the bench in favour of Jordan Bowery is monumentally stupid considering how much is at stake right now. I do feel sorry for Villa but it's really frustrating when you look at it and think they're not trying as a club as much as they can to stay in the league.
> 
> Norwich were great to watch last year for the most part and they've put on some great determined performances to beat Man U & Arsenal but I couldn't give two shits if they went down. Chris Hughton's a really nice guy but his style of football in the games I've seen is as unappealing & negative as it was at Birmingham. He's made some good signings in Snodgrass & Bassong and they might grind their way to safety. They & Reading have good organisation and give everything but I think one will go at least, probably Reading unfortunately with Wigan & QPR. The blue & whites are dropping in their numbers I think. Reading's spirit has been so great to watch recently but I don't see it lasting.
> 
> I'd like to see Swansea finish top 6 and Everton top 4. I don't think either'll happen though.
> 
> I reckon it'll end:
> 1. United (shocking I know!)
> 2. City
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Spurs
> 6. Everton
> 
> What I'd like:
> 1. United
> 2. Spurs
> 3. City
> 4. Everton
> *5. Chelsea*
> 6. Swansea
> 
> I'd like to see Arsenal finish outside the top 4 just to see if that changes Wenger's philosophy and in the hope that he makes a couple, and only a couple of big signings to help the team push further. I don't think two signings would ruin the club or anything like that, and add that to what they already have it'd make them a challenger to the top 2 again, which would make the league more interesting than it has been this year especially.


:terry1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Daily Mail reckon they've been handed the official scouting notes for Cheslea's game vs Wigan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If thats true, its fairly spot on. Those tactics are how we took wigan apart. Counter the weak defence


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I personally don't think that report is legit. There are some okay observations there, but looks like something anyone could have whipped up really. Not to mention there are grammatical errors there too. It pales in comparison to the report Villas-Boas did under Mourinho.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah, the title race is as good as over. United won't let it slip like last year, unless they bottle it and the CHELSEA CHARGE sweeps in :side:

Top 4 battle will be a brilliant contest, we should have 3rd wrapped up, so it's a matter of whether Spurs bottle it again, Arsenal can get consistent results, and if Everton don't fizzle out.

As for the relegation battle, I'm thinking those going down will be Villa, Wigan and QPR. Reading have impressed this season and deserve to stay up for next year, but if they do drop, I'd expect LeFondre to net himself a rewarding pay rise in the summer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, the title race is as good as over. United won't let it slip like last year, unless they bottle it and the CHELSEA CHARGE sweeps in :side:
> 
> Top 4 battle will be a brilliant contest, *we should have 3rd wrapped up*, so it's a matter of whether Spurs bottle it again, Arsenal can get consistent results, and if Everton don't fizzle out.
> 
> As for the relegation battle, I'm thinking those going down will be Villa, Wigan and QPR. Reading have impressed this season and deserve to stay up for next year, but if they do drop, I'd expect LeFondre to net himself a rewarding pay rise in the summer.


sXe,Im begging you. PLEASE STOP MAKING PREDICTIONS

Seriously, my God, I could not take more disappointment in Chelsea


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Best we've played over 90 minutes this season? Probably. Looked efficient going forward and were tremendous defensively. De Gea had a good game pulling off some fine stops. Rafael was magnificent. Made Baines and Pienaar his bitches down his side. Better defender in the league this season? Struggling to think of one. He's been brilliant. The fact we've looked much stronger at the back since Vidic came back is no coincidence. Vintage Vidic performance today. Never get enough of that man launching himself into blocks. Evans great as per usual these days. Can't even remember getting annoyed at Evra today. You know it's a good match when even Evra's on form. Best game Valencia's had for a while. End product is still missing but he still does a good job getting back. Can't see him not starting in Madrid to double back on Ronaldo. Same for Giggs if Ronaldo switches wings. Gotta stop Ronaldo. Stop him and it's ours to win. Absolutely love this resurgence Giggs is having. Glad he got his goal for the season. Truly a club legend. Jones BOSSED Fellaini out of the game. Magnificent performance from Jones too. Cleverly becoming Mr. dependable for good performances. Rarely puts a foot wrong in midfield. Great player. Top 2 were probably our weaker players but Van Persie produced the goods again despite not being at his best. The amount of needless offsides he's been pulled up for lately is odd though. Second half was dull as fuck but god was that enjoyably pleasant for Utd defending a lead against a strong team going forward. Clean sheet and a strong defensive performance. Again.
> 
> I can still remember the feeling when we pulled 4 points clear from City. Confident saying the league is done now. 12 points and City look dreadful right now. Lovely jubbly. Not the most exciting race for the league but neutrals got 2 seasons worth last time out. Might have to start watching the French League for an exciting title race now. Just kidding. I'd never sink that low. Paddy Power paid out on Utd as champions this morning btw.*


I agree on everything but Jones. I noticed he made a fair few mistakes which I reckon led to Fergie taking him off for Carrick. It was more noticeable in the start of the second half but I do think he was the glaring weak link. Phenomenal raw talent but still very clumsy, which I suppose is carried over from Blackburn 

12 point lead looks pretty insurmountable tbh. That is unless we bottle it, which I imagine Fergie will be screaming at the team not to do. Fixtures fall kindly for us though and City just don't look the part.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Jones barely limped off the pitch if I remember correctly.

He couldn't carry on.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Jones barely limped off the pitch if I remember correctly.
> 
> He couldn't carry on.


It would explain his mistakes at the start of the second half. Admittedly I didn't catch the first half as I was caught up with the rugby but what my flatmate (who was watching) told me was Jones had done well patrolling a rather timid Fellaini but had made the odd mistake. Then he did about 3 or 4 in the span of 5 minutes at the start of the second half


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> sXe,Im begging you. PLEASE STOP MAKING PREDICTIONS
> 
> Seriously, my God, I could not take more disappointment in Chelsea


Hence should. And screw you guy, 3 correct score predictions so far from the prem this weekend.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

solid job sXe but you're not the GOAT predictor :hogan

Good result for us this morning, Everton had a go for parts of the game but overall we looked very efficient without going all guns blazing. Vidic and Evans are rocks at the back, Rafael has had a top season and RVP scores when he wants :rvp


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> As for the relegation battle, I'm thinking those going down will be Villa, Wigan and QPR. Reading have impressed this season and deserve to stay up for next year, but if they do drop, I'd expect LeFondre to net himself a rewarding pay rise in the summer.


I can assure you that Wigan will not get relegated.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

QPR and Reading are certainties to go down.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



BANKSY said:


> QPR and Reading are certainties to go down.


Why are Reading a certainty to go down? There defeat against Stoke was only there first loss of 2013


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Nobody is a cert to go down right now. Not even QPR. They've still got arry and players like Taarabt and Remy are game changers which the other teams at the bottom don't really have. Villa have Benteke but I don't think he's capable of turning a defeat into 3 points with an individual performance like them 2 are. Reading are in form but form only lasts for so long before you need to rely on quality again. Villa look bleak with their squad and current form. Same for Wigan. QPR have arry though. Wigan never fucking go down. Reading are becoming a pain to keep down at the end. Villa .... eh. They have Benteke and Guzan I guess. Villa/Wigan on the last day should be very interesting unless they're both already down. I can see Fulham or Norwich slipping back down. Saints should be fine as I thought all season. No way Newcastle fall even further down. 3 from them 4.

As for the top 4 I can't see Everton or Arsenal catching Chelsea and Spurs right now. Don't see Spurs choking again and Chelsea really shouldn't Thought Everton would finish 4th but they've hit a really bad patch and they needed to strengthen in January to really grab 4th. Arsenal a threat but I'm not sure about them being a serious one compared to Spurs and Chelsea.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ahh if QPR go down I feel sorry for their fans having to put up with all of this, and then still go down. Just a revolving door of players and yet they still go down and then feel it even more in Championship next season.

As for the top four, as an Everton fan I'm gutted to say this but honestly I would be over the moon with fifth. If we would have beaten Villa last week and kept the pressure on those above us I would have said fourth was a possibility, but then a lackluster transfer window and the Villa result and United make me think that finishing in a European place with a good FA cup run and I would be really happy. If we brought goalscorers in the close season then next year we could be in with a chance at fourth if we keep the players too. I think Europe next season will be enough to keep Fellaini, and I can't see Baines leaving, so I think we will have at least next season with those two hopefully to push on. I can see the top 4 staying as it is currently until the end of the season.

Winners: Manchester United
2nd: City
3rd: Chelsea
4th: Tottenham

18th: Aston Villa
19th: Wigan
20th: QPR


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Ahh if QPR go down I feel sorry for their fans having to put up with all of this


i wont 











fpalm


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

For QPR to even guarantee safety they need 2 points per game. They'll be going down with 1 point per game. Wouldn't count them in with a chance. Might be worth at this stage just putting £5 on all of West Ham/Sunderland/Fulham/Norwich/Newcastle to go down. Got the feeling of certaincy one of them will hit the bricks. 

Very unlikely that its Newcastle, they've put a few hard games out of the way, should have some easy games to come up.
I am sure Sunderland will just manage to skip to safety.
Fulham, I'm not too sure. Everyone knows they are pure shite away from home. But I imagine they'll find the 3-4 home wins they need.
Norwich. Checking fixtures, tough games coming up to dent their morale. They'll get dragged in, and eventually find themselves in the relegation zone, imo.
Newcastle, in good form, despite a loss to Spurs. Got enough quality to beat teams around them though.

I'll predict QPR, Wigan and Norwich.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

People saying Villa have Benteke isn't saying much, he's a pretty average striker tbf. Do not rate much. Hilarious that Bent isn't getting alot of game time tho.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He's an average finisher, but he's a good striker. Has A LOT to offer.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Got some spare time so decided to see how the top 4 contenders (Chelsea, Arsenal, Tottenham, Everton) have faired against the current bottom 6 clubs

*Everton*
Played: 10
Won: 4
Drawn: 5
Lost: 1
Points: 17 out of a possible 30

*Spurs*
Played: 10
Won: 7
Drawn: 1
Lost 2
Points 22/30

*Arsenal *
Played: 7
Won: 5
Drawn: 2
Lost: 0
Points 17/21

*Chelsea* 
Played: 10
Won: 5
Drawn: 3
Lost: 2
Points 18/30

I don't think Everton are out of the top 4 race just yet but they need to win both of there next games which are Norwich away and at Home to Reading because after that they have 4 very difficult games (away to Arsenal and Tottenham and home games against Man City and Stoke).

Top 4 Prediction

1. Man Utd
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Tottenham


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

My prediction:

Top 4

1. Man Utd
2. Man City
3. Tottenham
4. Chelsea

Relegation

18. Villa
19. Reading
20. QPR


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good fucking riddance, QPR. It's only going to get worse for them as well. A load of players are going to leave when they go down.


----------



## CGS

I'm still sticking with my early season prediction of the top four being the Manchester clubs, Chelsea and Arsenal. I just feel Wenger will turn it around and catch out Spurs. 

1. Manchester United 
2. Manchester City 
3. Chelsea 
4. Arsenal 
5. Spurs
6. Everton 

As for whose going down I really can't see QPR surviving. They have great quality but their constant purchasing of players means their team cannot gel together for longer than 5 mind. Because of that they continue to suck hard

16. Wigan
17. Norwich 
18. Villa
19. Reading
20. QPR


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Arsenal will sneak past Spurs and finish 4th for sure. Chelsea are spluttering a bit so they could catch them as well.
*
1. Man Utd
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Everton*

As for relegation, I'm pretty sure Reading will go down. I think QPR will win a few games towards the end but still end up in the drop zone. And I'm going to go with Southampton staying up above Villa on the last day. Wigan will do their usual thing and sneak out at the end.

*16. Wigan
17. Southampton
18. Aston Villa
19. QPR
20. Reading*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

utd
us
chelsea
spurs

villa
wigan
qpr


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck i hate playing this time, Liverpool never seem to get a decent timeslot (for me to watch). 7am tuesday, the fuck am i supposed to do with that?  Going to have to record it and watch it later on but i know that someone will spoil the result for me.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

West Ham need to be careful, look dire and hoof ball can only get you so far. I expect us now to push on and be well out of it soon.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Quite surprised to see a lot of people dismissing the idea of Spurs finishing in the top four, although saying that we did have a major fuck up last year. Can't quite decide who will fill out the bottom three apart from QPR. I'd probably guess that it'll be QPR, Reading and Wigan that go down.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WOAT Santos has completed his loan move, Verm and Kos better be fucking fit for Bayern now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Want QPR to go down but couldn't care less who goes with them and would like everton to get 4th which is unlikely now so i'm also torn on who i'd prefer out of spurs/arsenal IF chelsea get 3rd.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> Fuck i hate playing this time, Liverpool never seem to get a decent timeslot (for me to watch). *7am tuesday*, the fuck am i supposed to do with that?  Going to have to record it and watch it later on but i know that someone will spoil the result for me.


Lolstralia.

I'm not making any predictions this season. Terrified of us bottling it again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Lolstralia.
> 
> I'm not making any predictions this season. Terrified of us bottling it again.


We're probably the only two on here that isn't certain it's done :lol, a little like last year when everyone thought it was.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*






wat


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Ola. I am Fernando Torres, and i can also do this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYdCdGv94dM

PERFECT


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> Nobody is a cert to go down right now. Not even QPR. They've still got arry and players like Taarabt and Remy are game changers which the other teams at the bottom don't really have. Villa have Benteke but I don't think he's capable of turning a defeat into 3 points with an individual performance like them 2 are. Reading are in form but form only lasts for so long before you need to rely on quality again. Villa look bleak with their squad and current form. Same for Wigan. QPR have arry though. Wigan never fucking go down. Reading are becoming a pain to keep down at the end. Villa .... eh. They have Benteke and Guzan I guess. *Villa/Wigan on the last day should be very interesting* unless they're both already down. I can see Fulham or Norwich slipping back down. Saints should be fine as I thought all season. No way Newcastle fall even further down. 3 from them 4.
> 
> As for the top 4 I can't see Everton or Arsenal catching Chelsea and Spurs right now. Don't see Spurs choking again and Chelsea really shouldn't Thought Everton would finish 4th but they've hit a really bad patch and they needed to strengthen in January to really grab 4th. Arsenal a threat but I'm not sure about them being a serious one compared to Spurs and Chelsea.


Villa could be the team that finally lays Wigan's extended Premier League adventure to rest. :HHH

One does not simply relegate Wigan though.









1. Man City :hart
2. Man U
3. Chelsea

18. Reading
19. Wigan
20. QPR


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

There is no way Spurs are gonna finish fourth. Arsenal always manage to sneak past them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Villa could be the team that finally lays Wigan's extended Premier League adventure to rest. :HHH
> 
> One does not simply relegate Wigan though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Man City :hart
> 2. Man U*



:evra


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



BLACKANDRE said:


> I agree with all of this apart from the Lambert sympathy stuff (more on that in a minute). I don't know why anybody would have felt sympathy for Lambert, even up until now. The bloke left behind a team entering its prime that had finished 12th (one that is currently mid-table with minimal extra investment) in the premier league for a side that had struggled to avoid relegation during the same season. That struggling side was built on aging has-beens and unproven kids. I could have understood Lambert wanting to leave for a club like Liverpool, but Villa (currently) are a sideways step at best.


I felt for Lambert because I'm sure he would've believed he would get more support from Lerner than he has. Walking out on Norwich for Villa I could kind of understand. Despite their respective finishes last year, Villa's a big club and I think he had to question how far he could take Norwich. It was a big risk and there wasn't a great deal of experience in the Norwich squad either. He got the best out of them last year and I expected him to do the same with Villa, as I'm sure he did to. The lack of investment surprised me, as has his inability to reproduce the magic he inspired in the Norwich team compared to Villa's.

The way he treated Norwich in the manner of his departure was pretty bad it has to be said. It's a shame after how far he took them and what he did that it had to end like that in legal battles.


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

1. Manchester United
2. Tottenham
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal

5/17. Wigan

18. Reading/whoever
19. Liverpool
20. Manchester City

Please. (I know it can't happen but how about next year?!). 12 POINTS CLEAR! CHAMPION'S LEAGUE! FA CUP! TREBLE. WOO!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> The way he treated Norwich in the manner of his departure was pretty bad it has to be said. It's a shame after how far he took them and what he did that it had to end like that in legal battles.


he did the same thing to his previous club, Colchester, as well when moving to Norwich


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Under/Over on 20 takes for Torres to do the first part of that video? :torres

I don't get why Lambert moved either. Like Andre said, at the very least it was a sideways step. I'd even say a step down. Not like Rodgers leaving a similar position because he went to a much bigger club with money to spend. Lambert was basically in the same position as he was with Norwich but with higher expectations and a weaker squad. I highly doubt he went there thinking Lerner would give him more money to spend then he has given how long he's been there. At least with Norwich he was over achieving if you like by keeping them up every season. How would he over achieve with Villa? Club on the down that only just managed to stay up last season with a talent pool capable way below what fans expect the club to achieve. Has nothing to do with whether or not I feel sorry for him if they go down. It's not like he's been there for ages and the owners suddenly said deal with what you have. It's his first season. It's just an odd carear move to make. *


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

My updated top-4:

1. United
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Spurs

:wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I guess if you can't sell him as a player, McDonalds are always taking on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> :evra


Man Utd have scored in their last 63 home Prem games. Last team to keep a clean sheet at OT was brave Villa.










I can't believe Lambert started Bowery instead of Bent yesterday. We started to play better when Bent and Dawkins came on. Bent was a good distraction for the West Ham defence which gave Benteke a bit more room. Gabby was ill yesterday which is why he wasn't in the squad. Lambert seems stubborn. I like the idea that players will get a chance and there isn't some set in stone hierarchy of undroppable players but Darren Bent is worthy of his goal scoring reputation. He also seems to dislike Ireland, I can think of a few reasons why, Ireland might be a bit of a difficult character with his late night sheesha smoking and all that :jeff but he was one of Villa's few good players last season, and this season that has gone to shit.

Seabs is it really that surprising that Lambert went from Norwich to Villa? Villa are a big club :arry and would be even bigger if there weren't so many Man Utd bandwagoning morons in Birmingham :terry 

As for Andre and people's comments about Lambert leaving a cushy job for a difficult job, I take that point but some people want to be BRAVE and take on the pressure and difficult challenges rather than running away 3 days before the start of a season like scared cowards. :mon


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*In fairness I thought Bowery did pretty well yesterday. Seems as though it's either Bent OR Benteke rather than Bent AND Benteke. On that basis I can't really argue with Benteke starting with how he's been playing. 

I never really get the big club argument for why people join big clubs based on their history and not where they are now. Villa are a bigger club than Swansea if you like but if I was a manager and I had the choice of Swansea or Villa I'd choose the "smaller club" based on where they are right now relative to one another and not where they were relative to one another 10 years ago. You're working in the now and not the then. I guess you'd have to have the confidence that you can build the team back up to the clubs standards. Is a shame though the crowds that Villa get these days when they need them most. So many empty seats at so many home games this season.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Sturridge :$

Shelvey :


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Time to break the trend of dem non-believers in this thread :brodgers

Top 4 Prediction:
1. Utd
2. City
3. Arsenal
4. *Liverpool*

Oh yes :brodgers Mercifully for West Brom it looks as though :sturridge misses out tonight, but unluckily for them, Coutinho is about to go all Samba on their anuses.

Shoutout to Seabs sig :kobe4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:gnev ripping into phil a little on MNF with moyes also in the studio.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Suarez, Shelvey, Downing. 

Subs: Jones, Wisdom, Skrtel, Allen, Borini, Sterling, *Coutinho*.

:brodgers 

No Sturridge though


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What's wrong with Sturridge?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Been nursing a slight injury over the last few games I believe.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Come on you reds


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He better not play vs Swansea next week.

C'mon Lukaku.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> There is no way Spurs are gonna finish fourth. Arsenal always manage to sneak past them.


Aren't you sick of reliving the same nightmare over and over again ?

It's the same shit every year.

Mediocre start, Wenger Out phase, On the verge of sacking, form picks up, scrape top 4 finish without winning anything, spend minimally in the summer etc.

I think they'll sneak it again tho as i don't see spurs holding on.

Villa will need to be very brave with their run in if they want to stay up.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Seabs is it really that surprising that Lambert went from Norwich to Villa? Villa are a big club :arry and would be even bigger if there weren't so many Man Utd bandwagoning morons in Birmingham :terry



Very BRAVE thing of you to say.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

BAGGIESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

DAT skill :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:suarez1 *orgasm*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Aren't you sick of reliving the same nightmare over and over again ?
> 
> It's the same shit every year.
> 
> Mediocre start, Wenger Out phase, On the verge of sacking, form picks up, scrape top 4 finish without winning anything, spend minimally in the summer etc.
> 
> I think they'll sneak it again tho as i don't see spurs holding on.
> 
> Villa will need to be very brave with their run in if they want to stay up.


:lol yeah, it's almost like i want them to finish 5th so he can spend some money.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Downing has actually been quite good thus far


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If Reid tried that a million more times, he wouldn't be able to repeat it. can't believe that didn't go in.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WOAT game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I have been impressed with Downing. Is he worth the money? No. Should he be a Liverpool starter? No. But has he put in good performances this season? I have to say yes.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Downing's certainly improved, the formation change seems to have helped.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool are close now.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ah yes, I see the problem here now, Ben Foster has decided to play like Peter Schmeichel for the night.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

never a penalty


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Pathetic Suarez :lol

EDIT: GOAT BEN FOSTER TONIGHT, WHO NEEDS JOE HART?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Foster dat GOAT.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lol Gerrard missed:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Not surprised in the slightest


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Never a pen, awful dive. Great great save.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

STEGGZY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao at Suarez going down like a sack of shite. Awful.

But FOSTER.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Coutinho coming on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Couthinoooo. Let's see how the kid gets on in the last 10 mins.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

MCAULEY


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao :brodgers :kenny


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I swear I've seen this movie before......


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LOLerpool


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao Did anyone else see that coming or was it just me?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Miss 100 Chances - Check 
Boss the entire Game - Check 
Miss a brilliant Chance - Check
Let the Opponent Score - Check 

Yep everything seems to have gone to plan tonight. Now it's just top have a another chances and miss them all so that the opponent can win.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

1 Shot on target - 1 goal 

:brodgers


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Who was Agger trying to blame? :lmao

Great header. Vintage Liverpool.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

West Brom no win in previous 6 games :brodgers


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool are great fun.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> West Brom no win in previous 6 games :brodgers


Liverpool. Always helping out the little team #RESPECT

Said to myself about 15 mins ago that this will either end in a draw or we will lose. No chance we would win after dominating so early. and seems like I'm right


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool have definitely won the possession and passing though, that's the main thing :brodgers

Missing Sturridge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hell. As soon as we won the penalty I had a bad feeling inside me. Man vintage LOLerpool indeed


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fantastic fun.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Liverpool. Always helping out the little team #RESPECT
> 
> Said to myself about 15 mins ago that this will either end in a draw or we will lose. No chance we would win after dominating so early. and seems like I'm right


My mistake it was actually no win for West Brom in 8 games. :carra


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lukaku is a future god.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> My mistake it was actually no win for West Brom in 8 games. :carra


#MAJORRESPECT

West Brom winning 2 - 0?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

BEAST.

Agger was terrified as soon as he came on.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That touch was incredible.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

And it's gone.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lukaku's starting to look like a quality player and justifying 'the next Drogba' tagline.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LOL Agger. I haven't seen somebody this frightened of a big black man since Rey Mysterio and Mark Henry the other week on RAW.

Genuinely believe the club is cursed. I wouldn't be surprised if we dug up the centre circle and found a United top buried under there, or an Everton scarf with "Property of Mozza" written on it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao :lmao classic liverpool


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL Agger. I haven't seen somebody this frightened of a big black man since Rey Mysterio and Mark Henry the other week on Smackdown.
> 
> Genuinely believe the club is cursed. I wouldn't be surprised if we dug up the centre circle and found a United top buried under there, or an Everton scarf with "Property of Mozza" written on it.


:fergie

*Checks West Brom's Fixtures*

Ok. Watch Ben Foster become Sunderland's bitch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










Moyes in the studio there


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ohh and :stevie 

:torres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool, seriously? We go 12 points clear at the the top of the table and then you give us this cherry on top of the weekend?

Too kind.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Moyes and Gary Neville with their :darren faces on.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Damn, another embarrassing result at home. 

Fucking annoying.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Agger was terrible.

Gerrard :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


>


God Almighty


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That was some awful defending for the first goal. How can you give someone a free header in the six yard box?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ben Foster was beast in this match. Agger has been in pretty poor form, Lucas still looks off it, Johnson was WOAT and Enrique was very average. 

Missed Sturridge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool, seriously? We go 12 points clear at the the top of the table and then you give us this cherry on top of the weekend?
> 
> Too kind.


We just love to give.Like DwayneAustin said, in a few weeks were gonna help Wigan kick start their survival run :brodgers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> God Almighty


He's everything I wish Anichebe could be.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lukaku, what a player he is:mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Vintage Liverpool. Outstanding performance from Foster though.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm sure RUSH wouldn't mind getting that result spoiled now 

*sigh* can this season end already?


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I hope Chelsea play Lukaku next season. So many games where we've needed someone to show some drive and he would have been ideal. Would trust him more than I trust Torres or Ba.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I know this has already been mentioned, but how good is Lukaku? And how good can he be? Looks like the total package and he's like 20. He's younger than me goddammit!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> We just love to give.Like DwayneAustin said, in a few weeks were gonna help Wigan kick start their survival run :brodgers.


But first Rodgers will help his old clubs fight for top six :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lukaku is easily a finer physical specimen than didier

just a question of if he has the former's drive, ambition, and willpower


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Inb4 the rodgers with the old "we won the passing" comment.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Does anyone remember when Gerrard said it would be Liverpool and Everton battling for 4th spot? :lmao So sad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> But first Rodgers will help his old clubs fight for top six :brodgers


No doubt next week we will give them a confidence boost going into the COC final :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Now we head to Mother Russia, the Brittania Stadium of the footballing world. 

Young Raheem, young Jordan, young Andre, young Jonjo, young Fabio and young Joe, god speed to you all, and good luck :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Does anyone remember when Gerrard said it would be Liverpool and Everton battling for 4th spot? :lmao So sad.


Anyone remember last time Arsenal won a trophy? http://www.sincearsenallastwonatrophy.co.uk/

So sad. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Top 4 and financial balance are the greatest trophies of all

2nd only to the possession trophy


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Does anyone remember when Gerrard said it would be Liverpool and Everton battling for 4th spot? :lmao So sad.


A few years ago they thought they could win the league, this season they thought they could get top 4.

Next season hopefully they think they can stop up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Top 4 and financial balance are the greatest trophies of all
> 
> 2nd only to the possession trophy



:bigirimana


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Top 4 and financial balance are the greatest trophies of all
> 
> 2nd only to the possession trophy


Don't forget the Moral Victory Trophy :kompany


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Top 4 and financial balance are the greatest trophies of all
> 
> 2nd only to the possession trophy


Clearly you have forgotten about the prestigious kit deal trophy.

ROMELU!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'll be waiting for the day we turn from LOLOLOLERPOOL to FUCKERERYONEINTHEASSWIGANPOOL

Someday...


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'm sure RUSH wouldn't mind getting that result spoiled now
> 
> *sigh* can this season end already?


:jose

Is there a more frustrating team to support in the world? Would have to be right up there


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'm sure RUSH wouldn't mind getting that result spoiled now
> 
> *sigh* *can this season end already?*


I was saying the same thing last year at about this time

Fact is... We could be in for more of the same :sad: Liverpool Football Club continue to periodically waterboard my soul.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

In order of prestige:

Kit deal
Top 4 trophy
Moral victory cup
Capital One Cup
Dublin Cup
Emirates Cup



Did Rodgers really say last night was the end of a terrific run for Liverpool? 1 win in 5? :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



haribo said:


> Did Rodgers really say last night was the end of a terrific run for Liverpool? 1 win in 5? :brodgers


think he was more talking about how we played well against Arsenal and City, and finished the game against United strongly (and thrashing Norwich obviously :lol)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



haribo said:


> In order of prestige:
> 
> Kit deal
> Top 4 trophy
> Moral victory cup
> Capital One Cup
> Dublin Cup
> Emirates Cup
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rodgers really say last night was the end of a terrific run for Liverpool? 1 win in 5? :brodgers


possession trophy


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



haribo said:


> In order of prestige:
> 
> Kit deal
> Top 4 trophy
> Moral victory cup
> Capital One Cup
> Dublin Cup
> Emirates Cup
> 
> 
> 
> Did Rodgers really say last night was the end of a terrific run for Liverpool? 1 win in 5? :brodgers





93.20 said:


> possession trophy


Barclays Asia Trophy.
Pre-Season goals.

<3 Evo

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

FOCAL POINT trophy?


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Focal points, focal points everywhere.

EDIT: Shit didn't see Kiz had replied :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> :jose
> 
> Is there a more frustrating team to support in the world? Would have to be right up there


:wenger says hi.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Are you honestly trying to compare a club that consistantly makes the CL every year to Liverpool, a side so inconsistant we go from looking top class to relegation battlers not just from week to week but half to fucking half?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool played well against Arsenal? Are your standards that low now? :lmao We were rubbish in that game. but still had the better of it than Liverpool.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If he had tried to keep the best player we wouldn't even been in this situation. We had a very good young team, all we needed 1 class player. The player we missed on is crazy, so many stars wanted to join us. But Wenger didn't wanna pay couple punds, no way all stars would leave if he had buyed players like villa who wanted to join us when he was very good in Valencia plus he was cheap then:fpalm Mata too. it's so stupid how get in the position we are in now. Liverpool only had two world class player, we had whole team and look where we are now. Yea wow, we are in Champions league every year. And the get fucked when we get trough group stage. It's not like we have any chance winning it. And now we gonna get destroyed by Bayern. Atleast Liverpool was awesome in ucl and when they met big teams they didn't get all nervous and did stupid ass mistakes!!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Liverpool played well against Arsenal? Are your standards that low now? :lmao We were rubbish in that game. but still had the better of it than Liverpool.


:bron4 you were lucky we're in a generous mood and decided to give you a point.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Scoring the first goals doesn't mean you deserve the win or were unlucky to lose. We were the better team on the balance of play. But neither team really deserved the win as we were both poor.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

There is nobody more frustrating than:wenger. Every he makes you believe that we back to the old days. And then season start, then you realise how shit we are. Soon Tottenham are gonna get past us, while we make signings like Santos they buy Holtby for free:fpalm Liverpool will soon come back to maybe next year who knows, and challenge for the fourth place! Everybody will get past use while we are stuck in the same fucking place. Pool atleast are trying to do something, the only problem is they made so many shit signings the last few years.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Who was the guy who came out with the FOCAL POINTS statement? I want to say Redead by I honestly am not sure.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I think it was Evo the Samee-esque Chelsea fan.

Speaking of people who used to post here I remember when Bulk (RIP) wanted Liverpool to sign Albrighton for presumably a size-able fee. :kobe3


----------



## CGS

Expectnomercy316 said:


> There is nobody more frustrating than:wenger. Every he makes you believe that we back to the old days. And then season start, then you realise how shit we are. Soon Tottenham are gonna get past us, while we make signings like Santos they buy Holtby for free:fpalm Liverpool will soon come back to maybe next year who knows, and challenge for the fourth place! Everybody will get past use while we are stuck in the same fucking place. Pool atleast are trying to do something, the only problem is they made so many shit signings the last few years.


No way is being an Arsenal fan more frustrating than being a Pool fan. Wenger doesn't sign anyone but at least you guys can drag out wins. We are pretty much the team that
gives everyone a push when they need it. Fuck call me delusional but if we actually didn't fuck up so much we would be in the top 4 right now. 




Vader13 said:


> Who was the guy who came out with the FOCAL POINTS statement? I want to say Redead by I honestly am not sure.


Yeah I believe it was Evo a couple seasons back when talking about Danny Strurridge. 

Also BULK


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*






BEBE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Soon Premier league soon.......


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Being a Liverpool fan is extremely stressful. Getting draws away from home against Arsenal and City was a massive boost but then we go on to lose to WBA at home. Two steps forward, three steps back. It's been like this for a very long time, far too long. Arsenal are in the Champions League and are more consistent than we are. You can't say being an Arsenal fan is more frustrating than being a Liverpool fan because that't not true.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

focal points was all me people

FOCAL POINTS EVERYWHERE

I do miss Evo. His optimism countered Joel's realism well. Shame he left before we won the big one


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> BEBE


I still remember a Man Utd fan a few years back when they first signed Bebe saying how he was better than Bale because he was signed for £8m and plays for Man Utd. This was the same night Gareth Bale tore Maicon a new arsehole in the game at White Hart Lane in the Champions League just a few weeks after scoring a hattrick at the San Siro.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lol bebe, where the fuck is he? He reminds of Ali Dia. Ali Dia is liar liar, ali dia is liar liar!!! who the hell is the guy who told :fergie to buy him. Was it Carlos Queiroz?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

At least Liverpool have won a trophy in the last 7 years 8*D


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ahem I think you're forgetting the mighty top four trophy :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

The trophies in order of importance:

1. Premier League (In England; for the rest it's the CL)
2. Champions League
3. Top-4 Trophy
4. FA Cup
5. League Cup

:wenger convinced me so!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

While I'm not sure on the chances of the Champions League I would love to see Utd lift the FA Cup again this season, it's been a long time since they've done so. Premier League takes first priority tho.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> focal points was all me people
> 
> FOCAL POINTS EVERYWHERE
> 
> I do miss Evo. His optimism countered Joel's realism well. *Shame he left before we won the big one*


I don't remember Chelsea winning the KFC Bucket last season


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Tiote arrested.

The 26-year-old was stopped on Tuesday near the club's training ground on suspicion of fraud in relation to driving offences.

Following this, Tiote's car - a Chevrolet Camaro estimated to be worth around £75,000 - was seized.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

That story on Tiote is mad


FA Cup action this weekend.I fancy Leed's too cause an upset!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> That story on Tiote is mad
> 
> 
> FA Cup action this weekend.I fancy Leed's too cause an upset!


Nah city will smash them.

Be intresting see who features for united, i'm expecting smalling, buttner, ando, cleverley, hernandez and three from nani, young, valencia, rooney and welbeck to start.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nah city will smash them.
> 
> Be intresting see who features for united, i'm expecting smalling, buttner, ando, cleverley, hernandez and three from nani, young, valencia, rooney and welbeck to start.


hope Kagawa starts behind the striker, the more games he gets there the better


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Another season where it's all over in February.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Don't think liverpool can pull it back vs zenit then? surely you can score two it's just whether you stop them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We won't be able to hold them off the scoresheet. And do you see us scoring 4? 

Football sucks :hesk3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Liverpool are boss.

Not only did they make me piss myself with laughter on Monday, they did the same this evening.

They're so funny.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Carra is our most on-form CB at the moment and hasn't made any mistakes but every time he's been in the side lately, we've conceded two goals each time :hmm:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Just heard that Swanseas Israeli player Itay Shechter has been banned from entering Dubai on a team trip because of his nationality. I dont understand how Fifa can allow this to go unpunished. In 2009, the Dubai Tennis Championship was levied a record fine over its countrys refusal to award a visa to an Israeli tennis player. I would hope that Swansea go to another location as a result.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Just heard that Swanseas Israeli player Itay Shechter has been banned from entering Dubai on a team trip because of his nationality. I dont understand how Fifa can allow this to go unpunished. In 2009, the Dubai Tennis Championship was levied a record fine over its countrys refusal to award a visa to an Israeli tennis player. I would hope that Swansea go to another location as a result.


Remember FIFA awarded the 2022 World cup to a nation that is dry and where it's also Illegal to be a Homosexual, god only knows what's going to happen if Israel manage to qualify for that World Cup


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

nir biton couldn't play in one of our pre season games because he was an israeli


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Crazy stuff, but anyway to Liverpool. They need a new midfielder! Joe Allen isnt even better than Aaron Ramsey. the 'welsh xavi'. more like the 'welsh denilson'. because thats what allen is, a player who waltzes around the middle of the park making simple passes which inflates his passing ratio. so allen has a 90% pass completion rate. all that means he is makes 4 backwards passes, 5 sideways passes, and the attempted forward passes gets intercepted.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

No idea what team we're going to put out tomorrow, we really need to take the FA Cup seriously but we need to rest for Bayern as well, can see another 'Bradford' game tbh. Rhodes will pounce on any defensive cockups.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> We won't be able to hold them off the scoresheet. And do you see us scoring 4?
> 
> Football sucks :hesk3


You think football sucks? My local team lost to a goal by Heskey last night :sad:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> You think football sucks? My local team lost to a goal by Heskey last night :sad:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> No idea what team we're going to put out tomorrow, we really need to take the FA Cup seriously but we need to rest for Bayern as well, can see another 'Bradford' game tbh. Rhodes will pounce on any defensive cockups.


I'd rest Jack, Santi, Arteta, and Walcott. We'd need them against Bayern. We *should* be able to get the job done against Blackburn without them.

I'm not confident against Blackburn though. It might be a draw--taking us to Ewood. Mike Dean's the referee and we have a 1% winning streak with him as a referee.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good to see the smaller clubs on TV here. Luton vs. Milwall should be a goodie. (Y)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> I'd rest Jack, Santi, Arteta, and Walcott. We'd need them against Bayern. We *should* be able to get the job done against Blackburn without them.
> 
> I'm not confident against Blackburn though. It might be a draw--taking us to Ewood. Mike Dean's the referee and we have a 1% winning streak with him as a referee.


I'm not at all confident and don't expect a strong team from us either. We've got a big game too on Tuesday at Hull if we want to push for the play offs. The FA Cup is less important to us than Arsenal.

It's good to see we sold out our 1,400 allocation with the cost of going down there for a game we'll inevitably lose.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










Still rings true :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Just focus on the 2500 other teams that you support sxe.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I have an extremely strange feeling that Gervinho will score today..


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm confident we will win today!


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

NACHO looks so good, great deadline signing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Please tell me Sturridge is still injured and will not play tomorrow?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Gervinho:lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Gervinho gonna Gervinho


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Typical Gervinho. Should be scoring.



Joel said:


> Please tell me Sturridge is still injured and will not play tomorrow?


I'm pretty sure he's fit for tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Great defence again, 8 hours & 45 minutes without conceding from open play!

That cheating cunt Coquelin should've been booked. Absolutely fucking shameful that dive.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We should have been leading 1-0 or 2-0 at least, Blackburn not proposing anything at all and they're playing for the 0-0 draw.

Rosicky our best player on the pitch, but geeze Gervinho should have scored on that clear one on one he had with the keeper, after an amazing through ball from Rosicky.

I hope we get some goals, no need for our key players to be playing in this, the team we have should be enough to beat these Rovers.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Gervinho should be put out to pasture if Arsenal lose this.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Typical


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao

COLIN KAZIM-RICHARDS!!!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fucking arsenal:fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Come on Blackburn. :kobe3


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Female Linesman eh


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

"How shit must you be? We're winning away!"

:lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ahh arteta, Wilshere has been awesome.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

A victory for Anti football.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

MK Franchise departing the cup, excellent.

Great result for Blackburn as well. No idea what the game was like but imagine the 1400 travelling fans will cherish the rareity of that result.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> A victory for Anti football.


No, a victory for chicken.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> A victory for Anti football.


:lmao

Boo hoo, we should've gone there and let you roll us over shouldn't we? Superb organisation, excellent defending & work rate, and when we got our chance we took it.

Call it anti football if you want but as we've said a million times before, you don't get points or wins for pretty football.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 10 year plan and all that? 8 years and fuck all.


Well in Nige.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Seems like we are in one of those one week spells that we usually have every year that we go out of all the competitions in one week.As it is We were never going to win the FA cup and today just confirmed it.No ways we will get past this round in the CL let alone win it.We'll probably lose next week against Aston villa and be out of the CL race as well for good.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Arsenal going out to Bradford should have said they were losing this one. Arsenal seem to have serious end product issues unless their full-strength squad starts i.e. Walcott, Wilshere and Santi Carzola/Cazorla (not sure how to spell it), and even then it's a matter of whether they perform which they obviously aren't atm.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Oh well...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

9 1/2 hours without conceding from open play now, unreal when we couldn't keep a single clean sheet under Berg and barely any under Kean. It might not be attractive like the man responsible but. . .










*BACK THE APP!!*

Typical TV coverage, all about Arsenal and barely any mention of our amazing performance today. #disgusting


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Come on The Toffees  

No doubt Oldham will smash us 2-0. :kobe2


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> can see another 'Bradford' game tbh


Fucking called it anyway, even if they did park the bus it's fucking abysmal that we couldn't break it down and get a single goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bayern have let in 7 goals all season in the league. 

Goodluck Arsenal who can't score against Blackburn.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> I'm not at all confident and don't expect a strong team from us either. We've got a big game too on Tuesday at Hull if we want to push for the play offs. The FA Cup is less important to us than Arsenal.
> 
> It's good to see we sold out our 1,400 allocation with the cost of going down there for a game we'll inevitably lose.


Congrats man.

I really didn't expect much because our "second team" is filled with useless, unmotivated piles and the first team itself cannot penetrate strong defenses. It was obvious to me.

Unlike Bayern Munich on Tuesday... I'm fairly confident of beating them.


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> I really didn't expect much because our "second team" is filled with useless, unmotivated piles and the first team itself cannot penetrate strong defenses. It was obvious to me.
> 
> *Unlike Bayern Munich on Tuesday... I'm fairly confident of beating them.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> I really didn't expect much because our *"second team"* is filled with useless, unmotivated piles and the first team itself cannot penetrate strong defenses. It was obvious to me.
> 
> Unlike Bayern Munich on Tuesday... I'm fairly confident of beating them.


Chesney, Monreal, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Giroud all started.

Ox, Gervinho & Diaby all started a lot too, especially the last two. Only really Coquelin & Rosicky you can call second string.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Arsenalol

Was rollin at another Gervinho miss. The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

only got home from town

did KARIM THE GREAT REKIK do a number on le arselol


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Chesney, Monreal, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Giroud all started.
> 
> Ox, Gervinho & Diaby all started a lot too, especially the last two. Only really Coquelin & Rosicky you can call second string.


Thank you for the rep Mr Nige :side: I was just mad before, it's entirely our own fault, disappointed not to see Neymar for Oldham again, was a beast last time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

At this point I still think Celtic have a better chance to make it past the last 16 than Arsenal

But hey, people doubted us too


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

OBITTAAAAA


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

OLDHAM


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Come on Oldham. The more top teams out the better. We'll still get City/United/Chelsea away to deny me a trip to Wembley.



93.20 said:


> only got home from town
> 
> did KARIM THE GREAT REKIK do a number on le arselol


Didn't come on, don't expect him to start for us. Back four's been dominant. 9 1/2 hours!!



AlexHumph said:


> Thank you for the rep Mr Nige :side: I was just mad before, it's entirely our own fault, disappointed not to see Neymar for Oldham again, was a beast last time.


You're welcome!

It's not entirely Arsenal's fault. This will be a recurring thing. Arsenal lost, nothing to do with how well we defended.fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ANICHEBE

rekik ralph not starting disappoints me greatly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Dire this. 

BIG VIC and his bloody ass though.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lmao at that defending. He's basically tackled Jagielka to the ground and he still scores.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Team full of thugs.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fair play oldham.

gonna get crushed at goodison tho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Seriously, 2 players shoving Howard, their keeper trying to punch the ball in the net and then he jumped on him to shove him to the ground :lmao

Why is that assistant behind the goal?


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

DAT FA Cup magic :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Up to Utd to maintain the integrity of the league again then?*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> At this point I still think Celtic have a better chance to make it past the last 16 than Arsenal
> 
> But hey, people doubted us too


Arsenal don't have a Drogba though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Henry Hill said:


> Arsenal don't have a Drogba though.


We will beat Bayern at home.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bayern will batter you. 

Put on a super multi this week - $20 on a Swansea win or draw, Napoli win, Real Madrid win and Atletico Madrid win. just need 2 of those to get up and i'm paid. yay. I was going to chuck another 20 on Swansea to win seeing as their odds are something ridiculous like $5.50 for a win


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> We will beat Bayern at home.


With what?

They have you beaten in literally every facet

Not to mention you home form hasnt exactly been stunning

Your attack has been misfiring like crazy, and Bayern arguably has the best defence on earth right now

for God's sake, they only conceded 7 goals all season at the bundesliga! Thats INSANE

On another day, I would give Arsenal a chance at beating Bayern. But a combination of your drop, and Bayern's insane form their season, its a monumental task.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

bayern are going to RAPE. my tip to win the whole thing, and to win me some CASH CASH MONEY MONEY


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> bayern are going to RAPE. my tip to win the whole thing, and to win me some CASH CASH MONEY MONEY


My tip as well :hb

although i don't have any money on them. Thought about chucking a sneaky 5 on PSG though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i put 50 on them at 13.25 bucks before the start of the season. also had 10 on villa being top scorer :hayden3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Money is on Bayern too

Just as long as they dont CHOKE

What they're really missing is BIG GAME REUS. Only guys who step up for them are muller, lahm and maybe ribery


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

neuer? schweinsteiger?

just because of one game last season doesn't meant they dont have some real big game players.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Only just seen that Bayern have only conceded 7 goals all season, most clean sheets out the top leagues, i think after Madrid and Barca they have scored the most goals as well.

Good luck Arsenal.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Based on form and overall performances this season, Bayern should easily beat Arsenal. However, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> With what?
> 
> They have you beaten in literally every facet
> 
> Not to mention you home form hasnt exactly been stunning
> 
> Your attack has been misfiring like crazy, and Bayern arguably has the best defence on earth right now
> 
> for God's sake, they only conceded 7 goals all season at the bundesliga! Thats INSANE
> 
> On another day, I would give Arsenal a chance at beating Bayern. But a combination of your drop, and Bayern's insane form their season, its a monumental task.


Didn't we beat Blackburn on every facet on paper? Saw the result?

Bayern don't play at the Emirates every week, so it's not going to be easy for them to pop up at the Grove and beat us.

Yes, I know everything there is to be known about Bayern Munich and if the first leg was at the Allianz Arena, I'd be hiding somewhere because our away form in the CL is horrendous. But it's at the Grove, and with this defeat against Blackburn at home (first ever in Wenger era), we have all the reason to shove it up to Bayern. It's not going to be easy. We will concede because we're hopeless defensively, but I still believe, we're getting a 2-1 victory.

Our last two home games in the CL has resulted in a 2-1 victory over Barcelona and 3-0 victory over AC Milan. It's the away leg where we crumble and after last night, it's back to breaking point for us. We have to do well against Bayern in the CL midweek. I believe. It could be blind belief but I am sure of getting a positive result against Bayern Munich.

Oh, and I hope they choke again!


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Luiz back and starting in midfield is a good sign but I'm not sure how much I turst him to be sensible alongisde Lampard instead of Mikel. Worrying that we have all of our CBs starting in the same game too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










oh bbc


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Didn't we beat Blackburn on every facet on paper? Saw the result?
> 
> Bayern don't play at the Emirates every week, so it's not going to be easy for them to pop up at the Grove and beat us.
> 
> Yes, I know everything there is to be known about Bayern Munich and if the first leg was at the Allianz Arena, I'd be hiding somewhere because our away form in the CL is horrendous. But it's at the Grove, and with this defeat against Blackburn at home (first ever in Wenger era), we have all the reason to shove it up to Bayern. It's not going to be easy. We will concede because we're hopeless defensively, but I still believe, we're getting a 2-1 victory.
> 
> Our last two home games in the CL has resulted in a 2-1 victory over Barcelona and 3-0 victory over AC Milan. It's the away leg where we crumble and after last night, it's back to breaking point for us. We have to do well against Bayern in the CL midweek. I believe. It could be blind belief but I am sure of getting a positive result against Bayern Munich.
> 
> Oh, and I hope they choke again!


I love your positive attitude but I've followed Bayern this year and there really is NO HOPE






Still pissed we lost that game yesterday, really fucking needed that trophy. If we do pull off a miracle against Bayern I think we could pretty far with some good draws with the likes of porto/malaga, schalke/gala and I think we could handle PSG tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:terry dat Terry pic

Liverpool v Swansea 3pm, I predict today will not be a good day


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool v Swansea 3pm, I predict today will not be a good day












Yup gonna be pretty horrible


----------



## Samoon

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I can't see Arsenal getting a result against Bayern next week tbh. Bayern are in a fantastic form, they should win. I would be surprised if Arsenal even get a draw.



Razor King said:


> Oh, and I hope they choke again!


Bayern only choke in finals.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Yes, I know everything there is to be known about Bayern Munich and if the first leg was at the Allianz Arena, I'd be hiding somewhere because our away form in the CL is horrendous.


Yeah, I think playing the first leg at home is really Arsenal's only reason to be positive. Might be worth deploying the Chelsea tactics to keep it at 0 and hit Bayern with the rope-a-dope in Germany. Maybe Wilshere will become a man and justify the superlatives thrown at him recently.

The Emirates isn't exactly synonymous with atmosphere but it's going to be crucial for the fans not to start sulking if Bayern start well. 

That being said, Munich would have to screw up in hilarious fashion not to dump Arsenal out at this stage. Just too powerful.



DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool v Swansea 3pm, I predict today will not be a good day


Rumoured XI:

_Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Suarez, Sturridge. _

Will be nice to see Coutinho, something to look forward to at least. Maybe Swansea will show mercy and rest players for their cup final next week. :cena3


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Every Liverpool fan expecting a beating. They'll win 3-1 then.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We're not scoring 3 goals and we're letting in at least that amount. Going to be a battering. 4-1 Swansea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> * They'll win 3-1 then.*












Don't you DARE give us hope Seabs. Were gonna lose


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ian Wrights a great pundit, so blunt it's great. Brentford are playing more attacking than Blackburn :side: still think Chelsea will win though.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Demba Ba looks like MF Doom with that face mask.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Those in the UK, what footy is on tv?

I'm guessing most FA Cup games are ITV and the red shite are on Sky?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Ian Wrights a great pundit, so blunt it's great. Brentford are playing more attacking than Blackburn :side: still think Chelsea will win though.


Yawn!! The 'pretty football' fans and pillocks like Ian Wright are so bitter when they lose to a team they shouldn't. Let's see how Brentford's attacking does them second half. Defensively we put on a masterclass again. Why the fuck should we go to Arsenal and attack? It would be suicide and play to Arsenal's strengths with us opening up.

You lost, got restricted to mainly long range efforts aside from Gervinho before half time. At least Martin Keown saw it for what it was, heroic from Blackburn. Sunday Supplement today spent 20 minutes talking about Arenal, not a single fucking mention for us. Typical big team/Southern bias, can't bare to give a small Northern team any credit for doing over one of their darlings. I hope Bayern do smash them on Tuesday to shut them up. We don't want another Bate Borisov result.

*Edit:* Oh look, Brentford open up and concede on counter. Shocking!



ROUSEY said:


> Those in the UK, what footy is on tv?
> 
> I'm guessing most FA Cup games are ITV and the red shite are on Sky?


Huddersfield/Wigan ITV at 4, City/Leeds ESPN. Don't think Liverpool are on Sky.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

chelsea are route one bastards


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Mata's finishing has improved so much since he's been at Chelsea.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Yawn!! The 'pretty football' fans and pillocks like Ian Wright are so bitter when they lose to a team they shouldn't. Let's see how Brentford's attacking does them second half. Defensively we put on a masterclass again. Why the fuck should we go to Arsenal and attack? It would be suicide and play to Arsenal's strengths with us opening up.
> 
> You lost, got restricted to mainly long range efforts aside from Gervinho before half time. At least Martin Keown saw it for what it was, heroic from Blackburn. Sunday Supplement today spent 20 minutes talking about Arenal, not a single fucking mention for us. Typical big team/Southern bias, can't bare to give a small Northern team any credit for doing over one of their darlings. I hope Bayern do smash them on Tuesday to shut them up. We don't want another Bate Borisov result.
> 
> *Edit:* Oh look, Brentford open up and concede on counter. Shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> Huddersfield/Wigan ITV at 4, City/Leeds ESPN. Don't think Liverpool are on Sky.


I was talking about Wright being on ITV and the second comment was just a joke, Jesus Christ chill.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Huddersfield/Wigan ITV at 4, City/Leeds ESPN. Don't think Liverpool are on Sky.


Cheers Nige, would have thought the only prem game of the weekend especially at 3pm on a Sunday would get Sky time.

City vs Leeds it is then.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Cheers Nige, would have thought the only prem game of the weekend especially at 3pm on a Sunday would get Sky time.
> 
> City vs Leeds it is then.


Just checked Liverpool, not on. 10pm highlights on Sky. Should be a good game. Hopefully Swansea don't have one eye on Wembley.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> I was talking about Wright being on ITV and the second comment was just a joke, Jesus Christ chill.


That was a rant against Wright and the media. The Sunday Supplement & SSN coverage has really pissed me off. You wouldn't even know who beat Arsenal, just that they lost to some team who turned up to get beat.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Mata what a player he is, and Arsenal could've had him for 20 mill pound:wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

199 bama


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I hope Lampard goes to United. Would be brilliant.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Mata what a player he is, and Arsenal could've had him for 20 mill pound:wenger


Didn't Arsenal already have like an 18m deal on the table with Valencia, then they raised it to 20m? You guys missed out on him for just 2m more pounds :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Could have been a red from Luiz there, pathetic, you 4-0 up against a league 1 team and you go and do that


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Somebody got sent off for something similar in fucking Rugby League last weekend, scumbag Luiz should be a definite red.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

it's his need to do something really, really stupid.

at least he didnt elbow him in the back of his head tho


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Didn't Arsenal already have like an 18m deal on the table with Valencia, then they raised it to 20m? You guys missed out on him for just 2m more pounds :lmao


It ain't funny:shaq


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ah who can forget stringer's MATA'S MEDICAL saga


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

where is STRINGER these days? GUNNER too for that matter?

Expecting SAF to rest a few players vs Reading and see Nani, Hernandez, Smalling, Anderson, Buttner, Valencia and maybe even Vidic start seeing as he didn't play vs Real.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Didn't Arsenal already have like an 18m deal on the table with Valencia, then they raised it to 20m? You guys missed out on him for just 2m more pounds :lmao


Pretty sure it was the same story with Reina (when he was good) and Cristiano Ronaldo when he was at sporting lisbon. Pretty sure there have been other players too. 












93.20 said:


> ah who can forget stringer's MATA'S MEDICAL saga


DEM BLOGS



Renegade™;14106306 said:


> where is STRINGER these days? GUNNER too for that matter?


Yeah shame both guys decided to disappear :andres. Pretty sure Gunner came in here a few weeks back to promote his book though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

dat play

dat tevez pass

more of that pls


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Coutinho Sturridge Suarez :bateman


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cool article on Royston Drenthe:



> Royston Drenthe has admitted Everton manager David Moyes saved him from ending up in the gutter.
> 
> Despite the fact that Moyes sent the ex-Real Madrid star packing, Drenthe is grateful for the Scot’s hard words.
> 
> “It was David Moyes who has opened my eyes," said 25-year-old Drenthe, who moved to Alania Vladikavkaz, 1200 miles south of Moscow.
> 
> “I am fighting for my last chance in life and in football. I have just lost a stone in weight.
> 
> “I can only say that Moyes was right in every way. I was not living like a professional player in Liverpool.
> 
> “I can try and come up with all sorts of excuses, but that is not fair on anyone. I look in the mirror and I have to admit that I had to stop living the way I did. All players love to go out and hit the town. But I had no discipline at all. I hit rock bottom.
> 
> “I was close to ending up on the street again where I once was before I .became a footballer.’’
> 
> Drenthe was caught on camera breaking into Everton’s training ground with women. He also turned up for training smelling of booze.
> 
> Drenthe said: “I was living in a .different world. And I realise I have ruined it all myself.
> 
> “I used to confront David Moyes, thinking I had the right to talk to him like that. But in hindsight, he was so right about me most times.
> 
> “Now I can’t believe I blew it at .Everton. It is one of the most fantastic clubs in the Premier League.
> 
> “My .attitude and poor mentality are the reasons I ruined my career there.’


EDIT: Roberto Martinez linked with the Everton job in the summer: http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/everton-roberto-martinez-wigan-first-1714101?



> Wigan boss Roberto Martinez will be the No.1 choice for Everton if David Moyes calls time on his 11-year Goodison Park career this summer, writes the Sunday People.
> 
> Everton boss Moyes has put contract talks on ice until the end of the season , even though his current deal runs out in June.
> 
> Moyes, 50 in April, says he wants no distractions as he chases a place in Europe next season and this season’s FA Cup.
> 
> But although he has told chairman Bill Kenwright that he’ll talk then he may decide the club has gone as far as it can without further investment, in which case the Everton board will turn to Wigan boss Martinez.
> 
> Martinez, like Moyes, is being eyed by Chelsea as they plan another change this summer, with interim boss Rafa Benitez certain to be on his way out.
> 
> But Everton would appeal more to Martinez, who had talks with Liverpool owner Tom Henry last summer.
> 
> The Spaniard is fighting another relegation battle at the DW Stadium and close advisors believe it’s time for him to move on.
> 
> His style of play would be appreciated by the Goodison fans but the board believes they can persuade Moyes to stay.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Yup gonna be pretty horrible


Michu on the bench :brodgers

Also nice of Rousey to put a Minority Shareholder of LiverpoolFC in his sig :lelbron

Edit:Classic :webb


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Should be up 2-0, should've had a penalty. Classic Liverpool  (and classic Howard Webb, worlds worst ref)


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lol, Rodwell he is so shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Oh hey a penalty.

Edit

And we scored it? :drake3


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Soft pen but 1-0 :mark: Should press on here, we're dominating so far.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So Webb turns down a blatant pelanty that he was standing 5 yards away from and gives a dodgier looking pelanty that he saw through a crowd of players? :webb

BOTTOM LEFT CORNER every single time please Steve :stevie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Michu on the bench :brodgers
> 
> Also nice of Rousey to put a Minority Shareholder of LiverpoolFC in his sig :lelbron
> 
> Edit:Classic :webb


LeGOAT is awesome. I can let his one fault slide just this one time.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Up against the Swansea reserves and they still need a dive to score :stevie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Webb with his usual Liverpool bias.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So Henriquez doesnt even start for Wigan against Huddersfield :side:



edit: :webb has given 2 penalties this season, both to :suarez2


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Pretty sure we're closing in on 30 shots in the first half. They are absolutely terrified of Suarez.

Got to try and kick on and bury them before the nerves start.

Monk is guaranteeing himself a start against Bradford, he and Vorm doing all of the work for Swansea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Should be up by about 3 or 4. Won't take long for us to fall apart this half. 



alfonsaaberg said:


> Up against the Swansea reserves and they still need a dive to score :stevie


:kobe



Silent Alarm said:


> Webb with his usual Liverpool bias.


Gave a soft pen, didn't give one earlier for Sturridge getting smashed off the ball witha blatent foul :lol



IncapableNinja said:


> Pretty sure we're closing in on 30 shots in the first half. They are absolutely terrified of Suarez.
> 
> Got to try and kick on and bury them before the nerves start.
> 
> Monk is guaranteeing himself a start against Bradford, he and Vorm doing all of the work for Swansea.


Monk has been bossing it so far for Swansea. He's been the only defender on game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Huh so where actually winning. Fuck it theres still 45 mins to go. I refuse to get my hopes up. 

Still at least we looked threatening.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How are we only 1 nil up? Can't score for shit.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I won't be confident until we're three goals up, we've been conceding two goals a game a lot recently Hutz


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i won't be confident until the whistle is blown. Reina at keeper makes any comback possible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

comprehensive win for us. may be the only team in the comp not to concede too. no idea why leeds showed us so much respect but we took full advantage. good way to respond after last week's debacle. could've been more too if rodders could keep his header down and we finished off a couple more with a touch more polish.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

COUTINHO. Brilliant work by Suarez and a good finish. 2-0 up 16 secs into the 2nd half, you beauty :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

COUTINHO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

3-0 ENRIQUE. That was sexy buildup play there :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> *I won't be confident until we're three goals up*, we've been conceding two goals a game a lot recently Hutz


:lelbron


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

DAT build up :brodgers

Coutinho infecting the team with DAT Samba :brodgers



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lelbron


:lelbron


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Die, Swansea. Die.

Die, Swansea. Die.

It's cathartic to see a modern day Liverpool team finish off incisive attacks like that. Bliss.

4. Four! :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:suarez1

*GOALS* :wilkins


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Suarez, 4-0 up. ugggghnn, can only get so erect :suarez1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Suarez has been sensational. What a player!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:suarez1 

My gosh 2 assists (3 if you count the penalty :suarez1) and a goal. Outstanding.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Should bring on Borini and few others now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

NEXT YEAR BITCHES!!!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Coutinho is a star.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> We're not scoring 3 goals and we're letting in at least that amount. Going to be a battering. 4-1 Swansea.





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Don't you DARE give us hope Seabs. Were gonna lose





DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool v Swansea 3pm, I predict today will not be a good day




THE WRONG ONES


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> THE WRONG ONES


:ndiaye


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Decent pen.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

2 penalties in one match? What is this?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

5-0 :lol the fuck was Routledge doing?



united_07 said:


> THE WRONG ONES


I tried the opimistic lark. Following that we dropped a 2 goal lead vs Arsenal, dropped a one goal lead vs City b/c of Reina being useless and then lost to West Brom so from now on we're losing every game 4-1 :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:sturridge Nice of Stevie to let Sturridge take it.

Commentator on my stream said at the start of the game that Monk was in a team that lost 7-1 at Anfield in 1999 and that he thinks of that match before every match he plays so it doesn't happen again. 

Good luck with that Monk :yodawg


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

33 shots to 3. Sturridge in the form of his life. Signing of the season Coutinho. Joe Allen gets a rest.

Premier League, we coming for you.



WOOLCOCK said:


>


Wait a minute, Statue of Liberty...that was OUR PLANET!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Swansea have both fucking eyes on the capital one cup then


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> 33 shots to 3. Sturridge in the form of his life. Signing of the season Coutinho. Joe Allen gets a rest.
> 
> Premier League, we coming for you.


lets not go nuts. Swansea haven't given one fuck all game.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Joe Allen doesn't get a rest after all.

Season over.



Rush said:


> lets not go nuts. Swansea haven't given one fuck all game.


I don't think my tongue could be further in cheek, believe me. :lol 

Still, this is a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Swansea let themselves be buttfucked today because they crave COC :barkley


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

It's hard to tell with Liverpool fans.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good win but it was a weak Swansea side tbf.

Ouch Borini. Dislocated shoulder, extremely painful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

can swansea still be fined for a weakened team or did they get rid of that moronic rule


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

See ya next season Fabio la


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Can we sell off Borini before he completely breaks down? :downing



IncapableNinja said:


> I don't think my tongue could be further in cheek, believe me. :lol
> 
> Still, this is a refreshing change of pace.





ROUSEY said:


> It's hard to tell with Liverpool fans.


sadly this is true.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How many goals does Lampard need to become Chelsea's all-time leading goal scorer?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> It's hard to tell with Liverpool fans.





Rush said:


> sadly this is true.


Touché. I used to be a fully paid LFC.TV member. The horror...the horror..



Razor King said:


> How many goals does Lampard need to become Chelsea's all-time leading goal scorer?


3 to equal, 4 to break.

Remarkable. He should be given a space at the top of a contract to write down any number be wishes and he will be, by Fergie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

bit of a waste of time this loan for Henriquez at Wigan, they're 3-1 up against a lower division team and he still isnt brought on


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What a fucking fix.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fixed.

:fergie


Even martinez knew he'd be away to everton :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

another premier league team (probably :side


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Potentially Man Utd v Chelsea quarters, should be a tasty game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Boro/Blackburn final


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Home draw. All you can ask for really, even with our pitch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

All honesty it's a nailed on City vs Everton/Chelsea final.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Finally Chelsea get drawn against good opposition, a *cup game away* at Old Trafford, gonna be tough :terry



Spoiler: :



NAHT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

No reading will win 100% now, chelsea never get a tough draw.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> comprehensive win for us. *may be the only team in the comp not to concede too.* no idea why leeds showed us so much respect but we took full advantage. good way to respond after last week's debacle. could've been more too if rodders could keep his header down and we finished off a couple more with a touch more polish.


Sorry to piss on your chips but we've not let a goal in yet either.

We're going to the Dragon's Lair to play Harchester. Bring it on!!! Could've been much much worse, away but I'll take that all day long.


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

United V. Chelsea. This time, Nani, please do not give the ball away in the dying seconds to eventually cost us the match.


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Emmanuel Petit's living rough :wilkins


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


>


I can't help but wonder what was going through there mind when they dressed in that gear, looked in the mirror and then thought to themself "yeah, this is acceptable" 

I mean come on love, those brown boots look fucking horrific, get yourself sorted out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Would kill for a Starbucks hot chocolate now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Despise "yous".


----------



## Bel Air

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hahahahahaha, 'U's'.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*I get why Swansea did that today but god that was a total embarrassment on their part. Honestly 5-0 is flattering to Swansea. Didn't give one fuck about that match. Wasn't Rodgers moaning about the match being rescheduled to the weekend before the Final too? :hayden3

Sturridge would be one heck of a player if his end product was more consistent/efficient. 

Milwall or Blackburn in the Semis then? :hayden3 Honestly prefer to have a tie like Chelsea than another walkover at home.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Honestly prefer to have a tie like Chelsea than another walkover at home.*


Too bad you still got a walkover at home tie then :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> Milwall or Blackburn in the Semis then?


ositivity

Hope it's us but I never get to go to Wembley. The last semi we got to in 2007 was at Old Trafford, great day out until we found out the semis next year onwards would be played at Wembley.

Only times Rovers been to Wembley were the old one and Charity Shields in 94 & 95. Not going to that shit, only other was Playoff Final in 92 when I'd only just started going as an ickle 7 year old. Wish I'd gone though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I was at Wembley when we beat United in the semi final and lost to Chelsea in the final in 09'. 

I couldn't stomach going to the Liverpool game. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Been to Wembley a few times but none for footy, like two times for the Challenge Cup final (Super League) and last year for the NFL.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Been to Wembley a few times but none for footy, like two times for the Challenge Cup final (Super League) and *last year for the NFL*.


I was there for the NFL too! It was great. The second time I've seen the NFL at Wembley and both times have been fantastic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

As much as I'd love to go to Wembley, you couldn't pay me to go & watch NFL there. I wouldn't walk to the end of my street to watch that garbage, and the streetlights round my end stay on overnight!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Been to Wembley once for a FSF/Safe Standing conference back in July 2010. Spent the friday night getting rat arsed in a pub in Tower Hill knowing our room for the night was next door to Wembley, still had to leg it to make the 9am start though. Don't think I'll ever go on account of the ticket pricing as well as the cost to get down to London as well as money for drinking.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> As much as I'd love to go to Wembley, you couldn't pay me to go & watch NFL there. I wouldn't walk to the end of my street to watch that garbage, and the streetlights round my end stay on overnight!


Have you watched a match before? If you did, what don't you like about it? (Genuine questions)


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lampard has been scoring like crazy recently


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Joel said:


> Have you watched a match before? If you did, what don't you like about it? (Genuine questions)


I tried watching the Superbowl the last two years before this year's. I had it on for 15 minutes and just nothing or very little happened in that time. It's so drawn out and tedious. You have to be so so patient to be able to appreciate it and as much as I tried I just couldn't get into it. It's so dull and over the top at the same time, but that's just my opinion. Plenty of people love it, that's cool, just not something I see the appeal in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rather vidic not play tonight and he play against qpr with evans/rio so any combo of jones/smalling/evans will do me tonight and hope rooney or kagawa start they need to get in a groove especially rooney.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Looks like our league game scheduled for 9th March at Millwall has to be rescheduled due to the FA Cup QF at Millwall on 9th March!#fate

Should've known we'd get them!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hope you smash the twats, can't be having them in the semi's.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope you smash the twats, can't be having them in the semi's.


Hope so but I've got a bad feeling we won't after beating Arsenal. The one thing I like about Appleton though is he won't let the players get carried away with the win.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*I keep forgetting that we're playing tonight. It's a shame how little I care for the Cup. Tie with Chelsea should hopefully raise my interest though. 2nd choice XI should still comfortably beat Reading at home in the Cup. Hopefully Chicarito gets a few goals tonight. No reason why he shouldn't if he starts. Buttner will probably play. Joy. Smalling or Jones at RB. Probably Smalling as Jones has been playing lately. 

Lindegaard
Smalling Rio/Vidic Evans Buttner
Nani Anderson Cleverly Young
Kagawa
Hernandez​*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> *I keep forgetting that we're playing tonight. It's a shame how little I care for the Cup. Tie with Chelsea should hopefully raise my interest though. 2nd choice XI should still comfortably beat Reading at home in the Cup. Hopefully Chicarito gets a few goals tonight. No reason why he shouldn't if he starts. Buttner will probably play. Joy. Smalling or Jones at RB. Probably Smalling as Jones has been playing lately.
> 
> Lindegaard
> Smalling Rio/Vidic Evans Buttner
> Nani Anderson Cleverly Young
> Kagawa
> Hernandez​*



Pretty close to what i'm expecting but have sneaky feeling rooney or rvp might start. That midfield was our first choice at the start of last season and it looks class on paper but you never know what to expect from nani and anderson, you always know cleverley and young will put in a shift and play some good stuff


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5aDcpDSwlo

Here's the full press conference with Wenger and Arteta.

The pressure is getting to Wenger.  I hope the Board really back him with cash this summer. It's so sad to see him like this.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*








Splendid :brodgers

That Villa game :kenny


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Nice to see Tottenham getting in a lot of shots without DAT STRIKER.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Damn, that Liverpool goal is awesome. Haven't seen it before. Beautiful team goal.



Cookie Monster said:


> Nice to see Tottenham getting in a lot of shots without DAT STRIKER.


We're in there twice! And that Reading game was without Bale.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Swansea involved in 3 of those top 4. That's surprising. They won that game at Newcastle though 2-0!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Vidic, Buttner, Valencia, Cleverley, Anderson, Young, Welbeck, Hernandez
> Bench: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Giggs, Carrick, Nani, RVP, Kagawa


disappointing Kagawa isnt starting, Nani still doesnt start


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

This is going to be easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

started well, a couple of good chances already


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hernandez really needs to hit them weights, GOD DAMN.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fuckin great, jones injured


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lol, Jones got injured.


----------



## wabak

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hopefully he's fine for the 2nd leg with Madrid.

Nani looked lively at the end there... now watch him do fuck in the 2nd half.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

its frightening how shit Valencia has become, compared to his form a couple of years ago


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> This is going to be easy peasy lemon squeezy.


:fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

A lot of players have been absolutely abysmal. We've had some good chances but we look so uncreative in this match and the pace hasn't been great. The complete opposite of what I was hoping to see after seeing the teamsheet.

Vidic has been the only solid player in this match.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck, Van persie is gonna score now.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

NAANNNAANNNIIIII!!!

He's looked lively second half.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

FINALLY, Nani, fuckin hell


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

About time :lol


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

CHICHARIIIITTTTOOO!

Nani is changing this game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

HERNANDEZ

good save from de Gea just before


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Sounds like I watched the wrong half.

:kobe2


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hernandez celebrating like he's massive when he looks like a lesbian :lol


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Van Persie is the SEX!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

what a ball by RVP, he is just a class above everyone


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Van Persie; lovely flick to Welbeck and a fantastic cross-field ball to Nani a few minutes later. Brilliant!

*Edit:* That is absolutely disgraceful defending. Woeful!


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Squeaky Anus Time :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Welbeck with the usual fuck up in a good position.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fpalm welbeck


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Come on Reading.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We've gone back to that _"concede one goal and start giving the ball away cheaply and giving the opposition more chances"_ mode. I wish we'd cut that out of our game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Only just seen this:



> Mikael Silvestre ‏@IamMSilvestre
> @OfficialVieira go back to London and give Arsene a hand bro ! #rolemodele #legend #AFC #mcfc pic.twitter.com/1Ct7aOWJ


:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thank fuck for that. We made it harder on ourselves when we really shouldn't have, especially with the team we put out. I'm still waiting for us to put in that 90 minute solid performance but that hasn't really happened yet. Still, we're getting result after result and we now advance through to the next round and that is what matters most. Still a nervy ending though.

De Gea didn't have much to do but pulled off a fantastic double save despite the second shot being offside. He was no way at fault for the goal Reading scored. Vidic was brilliant throughout, such a rock at the back and is getting back to his very best. Jones getting injured is a huge blow but I hope he'll recover in time for the Madrid match as he'll be an important asset for that encounter. Smalling to me just hasn't looked that comfortable since being back. He always looks shaky on the ball at times and he made a few basic errors today. Buttner was alright but he still needs to improve his defensive work.

Young was anonymous, Valencia was poor on the wing but did better when moved to right back. Nani was great and lively when he came on, added so much pace and energy to our game. Cleverley/Anderson had a solid game, Van Persie made a good contribution when he came on and some of the link-up play, flicks and passes was tremendous to watch. Welbeck worked hard but should have been on the scoresheet at the end. It's so irritating to see how incredible he can be during a game but when he gets in that vital position to score, he fluffs it.

Hernandez had a really good game also, especially in the second half where he showed a lot of urgency even after the Nani goal. Nani's finish was sublime, taking the shot on the half volley and the cross for the Hernandez header was superb.

Bring on Middlesbrough/Chelsea next!


----------



## AEA

Alright performance, Nini was great, Jones getting injured is horrible news but Vidic beasting at the back put a big smile on my face :-D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Nani well done lad cracking game he had hopefully he starts the next game and the one after that, every man and his dog can see he is miles better than valencia and young just the lack of consistency and workrate with him.

Fuck knows how that was only 2-1.

Jones just flings himself about recklessly and pays for it :gun:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> :fergie


Scoreline makes it look close but it was a doddle. Never in doubt.

Middlesbrough in the next round will be easy too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Why was i more tense for that than the real game :lol

Also


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good Nani!

:mark:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Nani, the greatest player on Earth now?


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I preferred it when you never posted.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Great to see Nani back and in the devastating form we know he can produce. He needs a run of games now otherwise it'll hurt his confidence and momentum tho. Valencia has been dogshit all season and Young not much better, Nani is easily the best winger we have.

Amazed it was only 2-1, Welbeck gonna Welbeck with dat miss fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Great to see Nani back and in the devastating form we know he can produce. He needs a run of games now otherwise it'll hurt his confidence and momentum tho. Valencia has been dogshit all season and Young not much better, Nani is easily the best winger we have.
> 
> Amazed it was only 2-1, Welbeck gonna Welbeck with dat miss fpalm


united's "best winger" changes on a weekly basis


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Not for me, Nani's always been the most talented hands down, just lacks consistency sometimes. Young and Valencia have patches when they look good, or in Valencia's case, great, but naatural talent it's Nani all the time. Shame he seems to struggle after injuries and obviously hasn't been able to get into the team alot lately.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> united's "best winger" changes on a weekly basis


what do you expect from United supporting muppets? :fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wenger was on a roll:lol Out of no where he asked a reporter "Why do you look at me?" The reporter replied "Because it's your press conference?"

Wenger: "Oh, Okay, thank you"


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Not for me, Nani's always been the most talented hands down, just lacks consistency sometimes. Young and Valencia have patches when they look good, or in Valencia's case, great, but naatural talent it's Nani all the time. Shame he seems to struggle after injuries and obviously hasn't been able to get into the team alot lately.


He's probably the most "talented" player at the club. Unplayable when he's like that, shame he's doing it about twice a year these days and there's not much middle ground between doing that and being the worst player on the pitch.

Still rate him over Valencia and Young, I know who defenders would rather play against.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> *He's probably the most "talented" player at the club.* Unplayable when he's like that, shame he's doing it about twice a year these days and there's not much middle ground between doing that and being the worst player on the pitch.
> 
> Still rate him over Valencia and Young, I know who defenders would rather play against.


:rvp

As a defender i'd much rather come up against Nani knowing that he's more than likely going to be shite.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Vader13 said:


> I preferred it when you never posted.


If you didn't notice, it stems from the regular discussions that pops up here about Nani when he does something good or bad. Talk about sensitivity.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> As a defender i'd much rather come up against Nani knowing that he's more than likely going to be shite.


nah as a defender i'd rather face valencia, you just need to show valencia inside all the time, knowing he will never put in a ball with his left foot


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> :rvp
> 
> As a defender i'd much rather come up against Nani knowing that he's more than likely going to be shite.


I'd say Nani has all the natural talent of RVP and more, just doesn’t have the mentality or the ability to do it consistently like RVP. I guess you can consider that a talent in itself, but in terms of capabilities there’s not much Nani can’t do. Can smash it in from 30 yards with either foot, dribble past players with ease, any trick you want, just doesn’t do it enough.

I don’t see why any defender would rather play against Nani, the other two are pretty predictable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If Nani had consistency he would be one of the best in the league. Thing is we've been saying this for a long time now and he's 26. It's not like he's 22. He's never going to be consistent. He's never going be one of the best in the league.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Joel said:


> If Nani had consistency he would be one of the best in the league. Thing is we've been saying this for a long time now and he's 26. It's not like he's 22. He's never going to be consistent. He's never going be one of the best in the league.


In the calender year 2010 he was the best player in the league. 

Come at me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He was tbf. But only one year of consistencey at the age of 26 is not good enough.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> @indykaila: Stevan Jovetić has told his agent that he wants #Arsenal move in the summer. The player has various offers but his heart is set on #AFC


Usually quite a reliable guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Nani, the greatest player on Earth now?


Just fuck off please with your snidey little comments, concentrate on your own team. Just one of them posters who makes snarky little comments about other teams.

I stated that nani had a great game and is miles better than valencia and young which cannot be debated when it comes to talent unless you're clueless about football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

why are we being linked to neymar so much


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> why are we being linked to neymar so much


Maybe you lot are actually getting him which would be annoying considering i'd have to see his face pretty much week in week out i'd rather he never come to the prem tbh.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cause he will be expensive and not many others will be able to afford him.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

best robert de niro impression from taxi driver award goes TO ARSENE WENGER " ARE U LOOKING AT ME" ? ARE U LOOKING AT ME ? "well im the only on here" "who the **** are u looking at"


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Usually quite a reliable guy.


he really isnt, last summer he was saying stuff like united have made an approach for Robben, and that a deal for dembele had been agreed. Then a couple of weeks ago he was going on about he had been handed a list of transfer targets for united. He certainly isnt reliable

Anyone who claims they are getting information from loads of teams are probably bullshitting


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

everyone is being linked to neymar

Chelsea, Barca, Madrid, City, PSG


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just fuck off please with your snidey little comments, concentrate on your own team. Just one of them posters who makes snarky little comments about other teams.
> 
> I stated that nani had a great game and is miles better than valencia and young which cannot be debated when it comes to talent unless you're clueless about football.




Where is the pessimism now?

As I said earlier, it wasn't pointed at anybody. Just whenever Nani has a good match, we get the argument that he's Prem's best, while when he has a off match (the usual case), he's a useless player. The swinging polarities within United fans and beyond!

I'll ignore the ignorance of the first para.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> Usually quite a reliable guy.


The same ITK that was 100% sure Torres was coming back to Liverpool?

Quite reliable


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Having god given talent is all well and good but if you don't show it on a semi regular basis then it really isn't much use. I'd much rather have a guy like Welbeck in my team who you know what you're getting with than someone who can range from abysmal to sublime like Nani. I'm fine with him being an option off the bench like yesterday and starting less important games but I generally fear the worst when he starts a must win game. When Welbeck starts a must win game I know at the very least he won't let the team down by doing something stupid and/or lazy. His finishing will come back too. It's there. He's shown it's there for club and country. Lack of games up top is the reason for his poor finishing as of late.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> If you didn't notice, it stems from the regular discussions that pops up here about Nani when he does something good or bad. Talk about sensitivity.


You've got a head-up-your-own-arse sense of humour. I think it should be more than aware to everyone who's seen me post that I'm hardly the most sensitive person. Just not a fan of people who try to be funny and aren't - think you would have picked something up after a few years here but evidently not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Razor King said:


> Where is the pessimism now?
> 
> As I said earlier, it wasn't pointed at anybody. Just whenever Nani has a good match, we get the argument that he's Prem's best, while when he has a off match (the usual case), he's a useless player. The swinging polarities within United fans and beyond!
> 
> I'll ignore the ignorance of the first para.



Link to wohever said he was the prem's best? Yeah didn't think so.

He had a really good game are we just suppose to not mention it because it's united and nani? Especially when i've had faith in him and probably the only one on here who did, if he goes missing for the rest of the season it would not suprise me but i'm hoping he gets a few games on the bounce and puts in similar performances like i know he can.


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How bad is Antonio Valencia? I think I'm at the point of giving up on him now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



T-C said:


> How bad is Antonio Valencia? I think I'm at the point of giving up on him now.


Hard work and defensive ability/tracking is his only saving grace atm.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*He's been horrible this season. Really sucks because his form before this season was incredible and him and Rafael were tearing left backs up down the right wing. I just don't get what happened. Seems like all his confidence has been totally sapped overnight. Hopefully he gets back to where he was because he'll make multiple goal scoring chances each match and put a shift in helping Rafael.*


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He's had a few injuries. Become very predictable. I think its the number 7 shirt he was given this season though, can't handle the pressure enaldo


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Vader13 said:


> You've got a head-up-your-own-arse sense of humour. I think it should be more than aware to everyone who's seen me post that I'm hardly the most sensitive person. Just not a fan of people who try to be funny and aren't - think you would have picked something up after a few years here but evidently not.


For somebody who pretends or I'll give you that--isn't sensitive, you surely were sensitive there. And, add lack of judgment to in that list.

I wasn't pretending to be funny by any means and if you found my not trying to be funny, not ending up being funny--I wouldn't blame me because you just did 360 for no reason over a comment that was a pass and move.




WWE_TNA said:


> Link to wohever said he was the prem's best? Yeah didn't think so.
> 
> He had a really good game are we just suppose to not mention it because it's united and nani? Especially when i've had faith in him and probably the only one on here who did, if he goes missing for the rest of the season it would not suprise me but i'm hoping he gets a few games on the bounce and puts in similar performances like i know he can.


There is no problem in praising him. I was just highlighting how Nani love/hate rolls. All of a sudden two United fans jump in, and...


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I don't like Nani regardless of how good he does or doesn't play. Just got bored of reading your smarmy shit. I do find the fact you don't think you're a tit to be hilarious though, fair play on the humour!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

how can david gill be leaving old trafford and staying on the board at the same time?


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Is that Kolorov left of centre? :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Kolarov is the King of YouTube.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yup KING KOLAROV. Such as Boss :lol


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Ha ha! Kolarov not moving..Brilkiant!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

At least City are winning the youtube premier league


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Disturbing and terrifying sig banksy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> how can david gill be leaving old trafford and staying on the board at the same time?


He's stepping down from his position as CEO, not completely leaving the club, AFAIK.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Is gill taking the warchest with him?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Probably, it was always lighter than he made out, so he should have no problem carrying it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Brendan Rodgers - winning the passing

Roberto Mancini - winning the youtube


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Brendan Rodgers - winning the passing
> 
> Roberto Mancini - winning the youtube


The little victories my friend.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Maybe Rodgers can use Graham Westley's 'winning draw' now PNE sacked him!


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Kolarov is a man after my own heart. Please don't leave in the summer.*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He had a bad season so far, so in City that means he have to leave in the summer!


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> He had a bad season so far, so in City that means he have to leave in the summer!


If that's the case they'll have about 6 players left for next season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Predict that only Aguero, Hart, Zabeleta, Silva and YAYA will be left for next year


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

replaced by Arsenal players, probably.


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> Predict that only Aguero, Hart, Zabeleta, Silva and YAYA will be left for next year


Big Vinny?


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> replaced by Arsenal players, probably.


There's only 2 that they would want (Wilshere + Cazorla). Maybe Podolski idk 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

eh. with city, you never know. 

KOLO.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Big Vinny?


Forgot about him. But that's really it.

Their summer signings were WOAT. Seemed like they just wanted to spend money cause they could


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

They got their English contingent numbers up with Rodwell and that guy who was doing great at Swansea but wasn't arsed about sitting on the bench all the time. His name escapes me now, think it began with 'S'!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

sinclair not getting games when we need speed is nothing short of a disgrace. we dont play with wingers, yet marwood felt the need to go out and sign a fucking winger. thank fuck someone competent is in charge of transfers next season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*






Don't even know...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Getting into this lunchtime Being Lverpool FC on 5 the last couple of days off work.

Jonjo Shelvey going to sign autographs for local kids.

*Narrator:* It's like a superhero coming to the party!:lmao

Jamie Carrager not having subtitles was a big mistake. His wife must speak amazingly well given how I can understand his son when he speaks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Even I can't understand Carra and I'm from Liverpool! 

Then again, Carra is from Bootle so he has to fake his accent to make up for the fact he actually lives in Sefton/Knowsley and isn't really from Liverpool.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We always knew deep down that Campbell went to Arsenal for ****-erotic reasons, and now there is proof:



> A COUNCILLOR who was once the highest-paid in the UK has made the startling claim — that he slept with an Arsenal footballer.
> Brian Coleman, who calls himself the 'King of Bling', made the bizarre revelation about his sex life in a blog post.
> The openly gay councillor refused to give any hint as to the player’s identity from the Premiership team, other than saying he was a striker.
> Mr Coleman, 51, used to be the mayor of Barnet in North London and now serves as an independent on the Council.
> His unusual claim last week appeared in a unrelated posting on Barnet FC's plans to move stadiums.
> 
> He wrote: “For someone who has little interest in Football, although I did attend Barnet v Port Vale at Underhill a couple of years ago, and once slept with an Arsenal striker, I am not fussed if Barnet survive in the Football League or bothered where they play.”
> It is unclear when the alleged incident took place or who the footballer was.
> The former Tory was suspended by the party after he was arrested last September for allegedly assaulting a woman who tried to photograph him parking in a restricted zone.
> Mr Coleman also hit the headlines when he claimed that former Prime Minister Ted Heath was reprimanded as a junior MP for “cottaging” for gay sex.
> 
> As a member of the London Assembly who was chairman of the London Fire and Emergency Planning Authority, he pocketed £130,000, more than any other local official in the country.
> Only a very small number of footballers are openly gay, with just three professionals believed to have come out during their careers.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...n-Coleman-I-had-sex-with-Arsenal-striker.html


I'd love it to be Henry.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

What about Wiltord? Could tell he loved a bit of mens bum.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Alan Smith perhaps? Maybe Kaba Diawara but he'd have to be the receiver, pretty sure he couldn't get it on target.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm going with Christopher Wreh. Bit of an outside shout but I can't see it being anyone that major.


----------



## Vader

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Bergkamp and Henry fucked him, like most people in the early 00's.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Jeremie Aliadiere. Looks too much of a pretty boy to not have had a gay experience.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

So Cookie is not only racist but homophobic :no: Someone ban him already.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Who's to say it wasn't a long time ago, or more recent...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/new-arsenal-signing-olivier-giroud-908271

http://news.arseblog.com/2012/07/wenger-girouds-good-strong-body-attracted-me/

http://www.arsenalnews.co.uk/giroud-to-podolski-come-my-friend-i-want-to-kiss-you/

http://gossip.ladyarse.com/arsenal/2012/09/14/fifa-13-features-kiss-between-giroud-and-gotze/


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Another reason to hate Gervinho


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Continuing with Mikey's post, I heard City want Ramsey to replace Barry in the midfield.

Please somebody take him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> So Cookie is not only racist but homophobic :no: Someone ban him already.


Nah only dicks who heysel rep get banned.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

rumours going round on twitter, think this journalist reported it first https://twitter.com/Juezcentral, that Juan Fernando Quintero is going to sign in the next week or so, tbh i havent heard of him, anyone seen him play?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

yeah well we're apparently signing about 450 players


----------



## Hamada

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'd laugh my ass off if it was someone like Anelka. It'd be the stroppiest fuck you'd ever had in your life.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Anelka plays for Juve.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Nah only dicks who heysel rep get banned.


Liverpool fans need to remember their past atrocities. Nothing annoys me more than Liverpool fans who put themselves on a pedestal and have a go at other teams left right and centre (like Zenit recently). If you want to educate yourself I suggest reading this article: http://therepublikofmancunia.com/munich-heysel-and-hillsborough/

As for Quintero, I've seen him a couple of times but the game where I saw his influence most was one in which he didn't play. Sampdoria thrashed Pescara 6-0 while he was away on international duty. And Pescara didn't even have a shot all game, they were absolutely woeful without him. So he's a very mature and influential player despite his young age. He actually reminds me a lot of Wilshere and I think United would do very well to get him.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> rumours going round on twitter, think this journalist reported it first https://twitter.com/Juezcentral, that Juan Fernando Quintero is going to sign in the next week or so, tbh i havent heard of him, anyone seen him play?


Yeah, he's another small but very tricky midfielder. Player of the tournament in the south american youth championship this year, plus he's at Pescara and they have a GOAT youth system.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

how on earth did he get a work permit to get to pescara?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

You don't need a work permit to play in Italy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

you don't?

i always just presumed all the eu countries followed the same basic criteria. :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cool name, under 21, midfielder and south american yep i'm sold :fergie.


Hopefully nice strong lineup tomorrow

De Gea, Raf, Rio/Vidic, Evans, evra, nani, carrick, cleverley, young/kagawa, rvp, hernandez/welbeck.

It'll be a tricky draw :arry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Liverpool fans need to remember their past atrocities. Nothing annoys me more than Liverpool fans who put themselves on a pedestal and have a go at other teams left right and centre (like Zenit recently). If you want to educate yourself I suggest reading this article: http://therepublikofmancunia.com/munich-heysel-and-hillsborough/


Bana 'Crusader against all supposed injustice' nas


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Mancini said:


> "But I'm not Arsène Wenger. We're different. I want to win."


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/feb/22/roberto-mancini-interview-angry-every-day

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cunt. Hope he gets sacked.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Hope QPR and united batter the hell out of each other this weekend


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



God™ said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/feb/22/roberto-mancini-interview-angry-every-day
> 
> :lmao


What a shitty manager:fpalm even with the money he has he can't do anything. He was like this in Inter too, Wenger atleast won without spending much. Hate how other manager's disrespect :wenger :fergie is the only one who dosen't talk crap about him!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Wenger spent a decent amount in his prime

Its not like Henry, Bergkamp and veira fell out of the sky


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

think it will be a difficult game tomorrow. Im guessing Nani will start after his last game, hopefully valencia wont. If Rooney is out, then i hope Kagawa starts behind RVP, needs as many games as possible in that position


----------



## EGame

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Cunt. Hope he gets sacked.


Why because he's right?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Hope QPR and united batter the hell out of each other this weekend


Admit it you hope we give them a right hammering. :fergie

I agree United07 this along with hammers away are two big banana skins.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yep, QPR are going down but if they are to have even the slightest chance of turning it around then they need something tomorrow so they'll play like demons.

Can't remember the last time we played at 3 on a Saturday either.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yep, QPR are going down but if they are to have even the slightest chance of turning it around then they need something tomorrow so they'll play like demons.
> 
> Can't remember the last time we played at 3 on a Saturday either.


End of december vs west brom i think and we won 2-0.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Anybody here heard about former fulham player John paintsil stabbed his wife in the eye. Because she tought he cheated on her with african's whores. There are so much more, you guys have to check that out!!! http://sports.myjoyonline.com/pages/news/201302/101807.php


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

If Bradford win would they need to win a qualifier to get into Europe based onto their (non-existent co-efficient) or would they go straight in?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



God™ said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/feb/22/roberto-mancini-interview-angry-every-day
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> If Bradford win would they need to win a qualifier to get into Europe based onto their (non-existent co-efficient) or would they go straight in?


Qualifier, if they played someone like Dfensivskisvkvki of the Estonian league they'd have a chance of going through. Would be awesome to see them play someone like Inter Milan :lmao.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Inb4 we have a boring nil nil game with Villa tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Inb4 Samba humiliates us from corners :jose


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Qualifier, if they played someone like Dfensivskisvkvki of the Estonian league they'd have a chance of going through. Would be awesome to see them play someone like Inter Milan :lmao.


Lame.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...on-Cavani-Radamel-Falcao-Manchester-City.html

I love Bobby, would take him over Arsene right now in a heartbeat.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> What a shitty manager:fpalm even with the money he has he can't do anything. He was like this in Inter too, Wenger atleast won without spending much. Hate how other manager's disrespect :wenger :fergie is the only one who dosen't talk crap about him!


Well nurturing and developing him a player that will go on to single-handedly win the league certainly helps get on :fergie good side. :rvp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

if the sheikh and co have approved that interview, i'd back him to be manager next season.

and there isn't a bit in there that isn't right. you can't win everything every season. if he wins the fa cup this season he's got 4 trophies in 4 seasons. good enough for me. consistently being in the champions league each season is fine by me too. baby steps. sure there's been a couple of problems on the champions league stage, but bobby has done everything else asked of him. no need to swap and change managers everytime something doesnt go our way.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Wenger spent a decent amount in his prime
> 
> Its not like Henry, Bergkamp and veira fell out of the sky


All were considered flops at their previous clubs, so they didn't cost a lot really. Think Henry was around £10m, Bergkamp was just over £7m and Vieira was something stupid like £4m.

His biggest transfer was Arshavin at around £16m or something.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> Wenger spent a decent amount in his prime
> 
> Its not like Henry, Bergkamp and veira fell out of the sky


Wenger didn't sign Bergkamp, and he got Vieira for only 3M and Henry for only 12M.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Those were serious prices at the time of their buy

one was a club record


----------



## rhys13

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Swansea born and bred, so I'm hoping we can make history on Sunday by winning our first major cup.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Do Swansea get to go into the Europa League if they win it? I remember back in 2008, it was said that even if Cardiff win the FA Cup Final, they don't get to play in Europe because they're in Wales or something like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

seems like they can



> Uefa's two-day executive committee meeting in Istanbul has finally clarified that Swansea, Cardiff or any of the Welsh clubs would qualify for Europe should they finish high enough in the English top flight or by winning the FA or League Cups.


jose pozo also scored his 7th goal in 6 matches at yesterday's u//21 game. he's 16. looks a tremendous talent.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Arnold Tricky said:


> If Bradford win would they need to win a qualifier to get into Europe based onto their (non-existent co-efficient) or would they go straight in?


Their chairman i think it was said that even if they did win they're probably not going to play in Europe due to the cost involved. Apparently you lose money unless you can get into the group stage

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...e-if-win-capital-one-cup-over-swansea?cc=3436


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> Luis Suarez ‏@luis16suarez
> 
> We did all we could yesterday, a shame. But thank you Anfield for everything YNWA!!!












Fuck. I'm falling under the ugly racist cheat's spell. It's going to be awful when he's off in the summer.

Player his caliber doesn't deserve to waste away at a mid table club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

kun/suarez link up play would be nothing less than dreamy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

suarez would be a gawd working with Mata, Oscar and 'Azar

but ive got a feeling hes gonna be pep's new golden boy


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

You can all get your grubby paws off him


----------



## Razor King

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> Cunt. Hope he gets sacked.


^ Yep.




Redead said:


> Wenger spent a decent amount in his prime
> 
> Its not like Henry, Bergkamp and veira fell out of the sky


Bananas clarified it (Bergkamp not being Wenger's signing). But the thing is Arsenal spent Arsenal's money, not their owner's money. 

And, as Joel stated, all of them were proven flops at their previous clubs.




Joel said:


> All were considered flops at their previous clubs, so they didn't cost a lot really. Think Henry was around £10m, Bergkamp was just over £7m and Vieira was something stupid like £4m.
> 
> His biggest transfer was Arshavin at around £16m or something.


Yea, Arshavin at 15 million is the ceiling right now.


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I remember when Chris Sutton went to Blackburn for 5 million and it blew everybody's heads off. 

FIVE MILLION!!!! THAT's CRAZY MONEY. Where will it end? Maybe one day we'll have players going for twenty million! MADNESS!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Redead said:


> suarez would be a gawd working with Mata, Oscar and 'Azar
> 
> but ive got a feeling hes gonna be pep's new golden boy


I've been dreaming about Suarez with them three all season. Would have been beautiful.

Why didn't we tell Liverpool to fuck off with their £50m valuation and just hijacked their move for Suarez? :sad:

2011 - So many mistakes in Chelsea Football Club history :sad: :sad:



Anark said:


> I remember when Chris Sutton went to Blackburn for 5 million and it blew everybody's heads off.
> 
> FIVE MILLION!!!! THAT's CRAZY MONEY. Where will it end? Maybe one day we'll have players going for twenty million! MADNESS!!!


I remember us spending £10m on him and then him doing absolutely fuck all.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> You can all get your grubby paws off him


Face it Rush. He's gonna go  honestly I'd love him to stay but after 3 seasons of going backwards I can't see him sticking around. Especially when all the big names will start calling.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










Racist Stewart Pearce. Isn't he involved with the BNP too? #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

You need to stop going on a one man crusade and get a faction to help you spread the word, Bananas.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

im on board. the media hates italians


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fulham vs Stoke is the early game today. Can't see people rushing to the TV to watch that one.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fuck. I'm falling under the ugly racist cheat's spell. It's going to be awful when he's off in the summer.
> 
> Player his caliber doesn't deserve to waste away at a mid table club





93.20 said:


> kun/suarez link up play would be nothing less than dreamy





Redead said:


> suarez would be a gawd working with Mata, Oscar and 'Azar
> 
> but ive got a feeling hes gonna be pep's new golden boy





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Face it Rush. He's gonna go  honestly I'd love him to stay but after 3 seasons of going backwards I can't see him sticking around. Especially when all the big names will start calling.












And I've just realised that I have three Liverpool players in my FF team but we don't have a match this weekend :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good article on Christian Benteke here

Pretty much all his stats point to a striker that could be one of the best in the league in no time.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

He does miss a lot of chances and make them look woeful though too in doing it at times like against Southampton at home. It's strange because at times he scores some crackers and the assist for Weimann's goal at Anfield was pure class.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Good article on Christian Benteke here
> 
> Pretty much all his stats point to a striker that could be one of the best in the league in no time.


And he's an Arsenal fan too which means......










he's going to Citeh or United. :mancini1 :fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm predicting us to line up like this today against QPR:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Kagawa
Van Persie Hernandez​
Nani needs to start especially with an out of form Valencia and Young just returning back from injury. I think Ferdinand/Evans will start together due to Vidic playing on Monday and I believe Cleverley will partner Carrick again although, I wouldn't be surprised if we give Anderson a game. Kagawa to start on the left as he has impressed on that side before although, I don't mind seeing him play behind Van Persie. Chicharito MUST start as it's long overdue based on his form and also scoring on Monday. That and he has a good little partnership with Van Persie.

It will be a tough game, much tougher than what it was last season where we comfortably beat them 2-0 and controlled the entire game. I see QPR putting all their men behind the ball and trying to get a point but hopefully we can break them down. I think we'll win, probably 2-1 or 3-1 but I'm hoping the way they played against City in the last game of last season will be added motivation for us to decimate them. I don't see it happening but I hope it does.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

This is sweet. Soccer Saturday highlighting City & Chelsea's bad times this season. There's quite a few, still running!

*Edit:* Merson for once hits the nail on the head. Poor signings by Mancini, most aren't playing in Sinclair, Rodwell & Maicon. "Not good enough", yep!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Yeah, Merson just criticised City for the players they brought in (and rightfully so). He just questioned whether Sinclair would get in the Fulham team over Duff. That was a tad unfair as Sinclair is a good player but he shouldn't have gone to City, he should have stayed at Swansea. As for Merson going on about Maicon and how Bale tore him apart 2 years ago, to Maicon's credit though, he handled Bale well last time City played Spurs. 

All the other points they are making though are valid.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I don't know why Sky have chosen Fulham VS Stoke as there lunchtime kick-off when it has the potential to be one of the most boring games of the season, why not Reading VS Wigan?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

bobby didn't make the signings.

you think he he went and picked out scott bloody sinclair then refused to play him? lordy.

rodwell has struggled badly with injury and is a player for the future, maicon has been really good whenever he's been able to get on the pitch, garcia deserves a bit of time to adapt and nastasic has been a revelation. we have a poor window, marwood gets removed from the role of dealing with transfers after losing out on the two players bobby wanted in van persie and hazard. coincidence? i think not.

besides nastasic no one has shone out and that has cost us the title. no new really good players to challenge for spots, plus those extra goals van persie has scored has arguably been the different in about 15 points single handedly. marwood's strategy of losing out on players then panic buying on the final day really shown up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I don't know why Sky have chosen Fulham VS Stoke as there lunchtime kick-off when it has the potential to be one of the most boring games of the season, why not Reading VS Wigan?


This is what I mentioned earlier - I can't see anyone being particularly excited by that game.

As for Man City's signings: poor Sinclair. It's a shame because he's a good player but when he signed everyone could see he wasn't going to play much. Strange signing.

I barely watch Soccer Saturday any more since everyone on the panel (apart from Jeff and Le Tissier) are heavily biased towards their own clubs and barely say anything worthwhile anyway. Did anyone see Phil Thompson last week trying to hide his anger after Jeff criticized Liverpool? You could see it in his eyes, and he even told Jeff to "shut up" rather forcefully.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I don't know why Sky have chosen Fulham VS Stoke as there lunchtime kick-off when it has the potential to be one of the most boring games of the season, why not Reading VS Wigan?


(Y)

Such a random choice of game, if they didn't want big teams they should have gone for Reading v Wigan, at least that game has a lot more importance to it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Take a bow Berbatov! What a beautiful volley!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Peach of a goal from Berbatov.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

When Berbatov scores goals like that it makes me look a little bit silly for criticising Sky :wilkins


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Excellent finish there but such a poor game. Crowd been so quiet all I can hear is Pulis screaming.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This is what I mentioned earlier - I can't see anyone being particularly excited by that game.
> 
> I barely watch Soccer Saturday any more since everyone on the panel (apart from Jeff and Le Tissier) are heavily biased towards their own clubs and barely say anything worthwhile anyway. Did anyone see Phil Thompson last week trying to hide his anger after Jeff criticized Liverpool? You could see it in his eyes, and he even told Jeff to "shut up" rather forcefully.


I was furious with Soccer Saturday for the last few years all because Charlie Nicholas, Paul Merson & Matt Le Tissier would all stick up for Steve Kean because they are all clients of SEM, the agency that consulted with Venky's to take over the club and then advised them when it was complete, and then conveniently got Big Sam sacked and their client Kean the job mysteriously gets it out of nowhere as well as getting other SEM clients signed on as players. Jerome Anderson the fucking shady cunt.:angry:

Whenever Rovers were mentioned said three SEM clients would defend Kean and criticise the fans and the club each week, making out Kean was innocent in everything that was happening despite all he was saying & doing, our home form drastically dropping (way before protests started the next season btw) from the unbelievable fortress Sam made it, not to mention his awful signings & tactics etc.

As for the Fulham/Stoke game, they have to show each team a minimum number of times, but yeah surely they could pick better games for them. Two weeks ago we set off for Ewood early to catch Spurs/Newcastle second half at the pub. Not rushing today though but it looks a bit nippy outside. Leeds scum going down!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Berbatov :mark: great goal.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Nige™ said:


> I was furious with Soccer Saturday for the last few years all because Charlie Nicholas, Paul Merson & Matt Le Tissier would all stick up for Steve Kean because they are all clients of SEM, the agency that consulted with Venky's to take over the club and then advised them when it was complete, and then conveniently got Big Sam sacked and their client Kean the job mysteriously gets it out of nowhere as well as getting other SEM clients signed on as players. Jerome Anderson the fucking shady cunt.:angry:
> 
> Whenever Rovers were mentioned said three SEM clients would defend Kean and criticise the fans and the club each week, making out Kean was innocent in everything that was happening despite all he was saying & doing, our home form drastically dropping (way before protests started the next season btw) from the unbelievable fortress Sam made it, not to mention his awful signings & tactics etc.


Don't worry Nige, I always believed you even if Merson, Le Tissier and Nicholas didn't.

Fuck them, fuck them in the ear!


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

GOATZER


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



> De Gea; Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra; Nani Giggs Carrick Young; Chicharito RVP
> Subs: Lindegaard, Evans, Valencia, Anderson, Rooney, Welbeck, Cleverley.



no Kagawa enaldo


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Seriously are the only words Pulis use on the touchline are "Go On Son!"?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Naismith, Pienaar, Gibson, Osman, Fellaini, Jelavic (Subs: Mucha, Heitinga, Oviedo, Mirallas, Hitzlsperger, Neville, Duffy)

Coleman starts and Neville dropped :mark:

Naismith starts so that brought me back down to earth quickly.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Kagawa injured? 

Nice to see Ferdinand/Vidic start together again, last time they did, they were both fantastic and our backline was solid. Vidic starting two games in a week is a joy (and a gamble at the same time) to see, hopefully he comes out of this game unscathed.

Giggs in the middle is a bit of a worry as he's been brilliant when he's played on the left wing. Hopefully though, with his revival, he can have a good game.

Van Persie/Chicharito starting together was inevitable and had to happen, both men are on fire this season and both link up well when playing together.

The bench is very strong also, which is good to see.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Was hoping for RVP/Hernandez up top together :mark: We're scoring goals at least today. Giggs in the middle is a shame. He should be out wide. Hope Nani takes his chance for once. Vidic playing twice in a week is super encouraging too. No way QPR should outscore us today regardless of how many we concede.*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

QPR can't score so I don't see United losing a shoot out


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

An on-fire Nani over the next couple of games would give me a hell of a lot of confidence going into the Madrid game.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cazorla yeah:side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Face it Rush. He's gonna go  honestly I'd love him to stay but after 3 seasons of going backwards I can't see him sticking around. Especially when all the big names will start calling.


Honestly don't see him going this summer but if we don't lift our game then he's gone soon.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fuk sake


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL!!

RAFA!!!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

RAAAAFFFEEEELLL!!!!

Even Garth Crookes, his biggest critic was speechless with that goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

DAT BRAZILIAN GOD!

What a fucking goal. Hero.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAL 0-1 WHAT A VOLLEY BY RAFAEL...SCREAMER..


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

fuuuuuuuuuck, RVP injured enaldo

edit: carrying on, but seems to be in discomfort


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

decent whack

m'bia seems to have some obsession with doing stupid things and giving away the ball. i want to praise taarabt for giving it a go but he has an incredible desire to do everything himself all the time. completely gets rid of any use.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rafael save my FF team please :fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WoW rafa nice(Y)


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Rafael's started scoring again because his hair's growing back.

He is the modern day Samson.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

reckon granero cant wait to end this nightmare and hurry back home.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

This is QPR vs Rafael.

Clears the ball off the line, then 20 seconds later with one of the best passes you'll ever see.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

daaaaaamn, magnificent ball from rafael onto a RVP volley and turned round the post from cesar


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Lukaku in beast mode again. :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

jesus samba is FAT. also doesnt seem to know what goalside is


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

OSMAN!

1-0 Get in

Baines with a wonder ball to pick him out for the header.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

RVP subbed off injured :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Fuck off fuck off fuck off and FUCK OFF.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Van Persie subbed off. Hopefully it's just a knock and he'll recover quickly.

Welbeck on makes sense as he'll give us energy and pace.

As I type that, Hereford score, get in!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

great to see we get superbly defensively drilled and disciplined qpr, while utd manage to get shambolic and stupid qpr. typical of this season

amazed a club in a top league considers traore a player worth giving money to.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> RVP subbed off injured :argh:





WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck off fuck off fuck off and FUCK OFF.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

townsend has been the only qpr player that hasn't been absolutely useless. i cant remember the last time a team just made the wrong decision or rushed it over and over again. it's just been stupid play from qpr really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

How the fuck is it only 1-0 ffs can't we just finish teams off when we have the chance.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Let see what they can do without RVP:rock4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Better than arsenal most likely :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

zaba to do an overhead kick from the halfway line to win it tomorrow and remain the best rb on the planet


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I can see Rooney coming on at some point if we struggle, to partner Hernandez. Speaking of Chicharito, I'd love for him to bag a goal.

I hope we can keep this performance up and not just rely on Rafael *"THE BEAST"* Da Silva. Get 2 or 3 more goals and then make some changes to rest players for next week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

would not be too shocked if that's the last we see of granero for the rest of the season now.

when you've been outperformed by shaun derry you probably need to reassess your career.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Let's see how well Rafael plays when he's once more up against Ronaldo and not the left winger of some jobber team :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i think most of the qpr squad have accepted that they're going down. m'bia particularly.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

To be fair to Rafael, he had a good second half against Madrid once he settled after an abysmal first half. He was much more tighter with his defence and Ronaldo was anonymous.

It doesn't take away from how brilliant he's been this season in the Premier League.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

1-1 written all over it......

Get giggs off need some energy and urgency. Ref is bollocks.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

QPR pressing better second half. I'm sad to see Chicharito go off but Rooney/Welbeck have a good partnership. We really need another goal to kill this game off, especially with Samba being a threat on set pieces.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Absolute dogshit this tbh, does giggs ever get subbed? or atleast bring cleverley on for young and put giggs out wide. Sigh nevermind, what is fergie saving cleverley or anderson for?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Should have been 1-1, Kamara should have bagged a header there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

does welbeck have a backheel clause in his contract

villa level :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

"Aaron Ramsey's on for Abou Diaby. Arsenal looking reasonably comfortable at the moment."

5 minutes later, Villa score :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Either this or west ham we'd be shite in, hopefully with the game vs norwich been at home we'll look a bit better and more convincing.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Szczesny is so shit:fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

not great at the moment, QPR are going to equalise late on.....:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cmon wigan, time for your yearly killer run to survive

TROLL THE PREMIER LEAGUE KID, MAKE YOURSELF FAMOUS


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

WTF Szczesny?

Could've gotten Lloris in the summer. Wenger's gonna Wenger. :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Coulda gotten Mata the year before too 

:wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> not great at the moment, QPR are going to equalise late on.....:side:


I called it, always a game or two we manage to somehow fuck up towards the end of the season in a title run.


----------



## God™

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LUKAKU


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

LUKAKU DA FUTURE GOAT


:mark: :mark: :mark: at how fricking talented this kid is

Amazing how much hes improved and adapted to the premier league so quickly too


----------



## Shepard

Fuck off titus


Why can't mangane ever get a game


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

it's fun to guess how qpr will fuck up around the penalty area. horrible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

GIGGS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

GIGGSY like a fucking SIR.

Nani's been good again, looks very hungry, been tracking back like a demon. brilliant pass.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Beautiful goal,Fucking love Ryan Giggs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I am fine with either result for united game

Either i get to see the United fans cry 8*D

Or QPR edge more and more to relegation


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Giggs scoring from that position gave me a flashback of the '99 FA Cup semi-final replay. 

Absolutely loved the way he just glanced up and then pulled that trigger.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

1-1 :kobe2


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ohhhhhh, nearly a chip from giggs, hits the bar


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

i really want to believe taarabt is a good player. i really do. it's just hard.

1 week he's a gamechanger, 8 weeks of nothing promptly follow. at least the effort is there, but there really seems to be something lacking. i want to say concentration.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Cazorla!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

They're shitting themselves, look at them! Disgrace to the shirt.



Edit: :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

has a more exorbitantly prepared squad ever been relegated? if they really do have 170% of their turnover being wages, they're going to have a fun time trying to find clubs for most of these players. i can't see too many teams lining up for guys like swp, traore, zamora, who are probably on decent wages, how do they shift those guys? cesar on close to 80k a week, will they find many suitors willing to pay that much?

presuming they don't pull off some absolute miracle of course.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I give up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

dont think we'll be hearing how great moyes is this week.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

:lol :lol :lol 

I was adamant we'll draw and wanted giggsy off :troll

Please be ok RVP pleaseeee


----------



## MOX

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

15 points clear. Some people on this forum can't even count that high.


----------



## Curry

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Watching what happens to people like Samba, Remy, Cesar, Granero, Hoilett, Taarabt and M'bia will be great fun over the summer once QPR go down.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Thank fuck we didn't cock that up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> dont think we'll be hearing how great moyes is this week.


He's fucking useless.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

NORWICH THE GOATS :mark: :brodgers

Pity Villa couldn't hold on :downing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> He's fucking useless.


so incredibly negative and wilts under pressure. no thank you.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> so incredibly negative and wilts under pressure. no thank you.


Amazed how he is considered to replace fergie by many it really boggles the mind.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

A good win, Nani showed why he should be picked ahead of Valencia currently, good assist for Giggs's goal. Another good performance from Rafael. De Gea only had a couple of shots to save. 

March fixtures are Norwich(H), West Ham (A), Reading (H) and Sunderland (A). Would be disappointed to drop any points from those games, trickiest game will be West Ham away in my opinion, dont usually tend to play well at Upton Park.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*15*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Amazed how he is considered to replace fergie by many it really boggles the mind.


apparently doing okay on a shoestring budget but having your own fans say he's too negative and have for years = good enough for the next level.

in the same category as mon for me. overrated.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Watcha gonna do, brother?! When HOLTAMANIA runs wild on you!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> so incredibly negative and wilts under pressure. no thank you.


I can't stand him. 

My only fear if he goes is us bringing in some failure like Tony Mowbray or Gareth Southgate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> I can't stand him.
> 
> My only fear if he goes is us bringing in some failure like Tony Mowbray or Gareth Southgate.


just be thankful it's not leslie noclues.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I'm not convinced Moyes has the credentials for a real top job like Man Utd, but he is much much much much much better than Martin O'Neill. When O'Neill was at Villa, he outspend Moyes tenfold but could still never finish above him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I still rate moyes but he should not be anywhere near a job like united or arsenal.


So will chelsea be really up for it tomorrow? considering they are in touching distance of 2nd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> just be thankful it's not leslie noclues.


Noclues is bad but Dithering Dave is an utter cracker.

1-0 ahead with 15 minutes to go and he takes off Jelavic who is having his best game in weeks yet when he was struggling for form the past 10 games in a row he had started 8 of them and played 85+ per game he started.

Laudrup is on my wish list.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

United are making it a rout. Shame there won't be any suspense for the title race.

Credit to them.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

ROUSEY you are pretty disgraceful to call for Moyes head after all he's done for your club. So reactionary.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> I'm not convinced Moyes has the credentials for a real top job like Man Utd, but he is much much much much much better than Martin O'Neill. When O'Neill was at Villa, he outspend Moyes tenfold but could still never finish above him.


He did finish above them.

O'Neill did a good job with Villa. People say he spent a lot but when you consider the resale value of some of the players he brought in he pretty much broke even.

They've done well since he left. LOL.

Fully expect some:










Red rep from Hesk.

:mon


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Only one point behind the Spuds now, hope West Ham have a brave performance at Home and rob some points off them.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Dvid Moyes is so fucking awesome, thought all the Everton fans liked him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

MON made two good buy, Young and Milner. The rest ranged between okay, bad and horrible. Not to mention he had a wage bill that was well and truly bigger than both Everton and Tottenham's and really screwed the club over financially for the coming years. He's partially to blame for where Villa are now (Lerner takes some of the blame too for letting it happen) and I have a very knowledgeable Villa supporting friend who agrees with that.

EDIT - MON also sold Gary Cahill for 2M and brought in the likes of Zat Knight for 4M and James Collins for 5M. Idiot.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> ROUSEY you are pretty disgraceful to call for Moyes head after all he's done for your club. So reactionary.


He has done a lot.

He's also cost us a lot with his negative tactics, awful subs, his big ego (the Bellamy deal is a good example of this) and considering the players we have, the standard of football we play under him is still very long ball based even though we have played some good stuff this season in patic'.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I guess you watch a lot more of Everton than I do. But whenever I see you guys, you rarely seem to play long ball, and often actually play some very good football with nice interplay between the likes of Osman Pienaar and Baines.


----------



## Rush

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Everton lost to Norwich? Excuse me for a sec, bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Rush said:


> Everton lost to Norwich? Excuse me for a sec, bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


We play them next week :side:, hopefully no laughing from you come next week.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Bananas said:


> I guess you watch a lot more of Everton than I do. But whenever I see you guys, you rarely seem to play long ball, and often actually play some very good football with nice interplay between the likes of Osman Pienaar and Baines.


It is very mixed, when Pienaar and Baines aren't on song then it's even worse. 

If a CB gets the ball then it goes long to Fellaini, if Baines or Coleman gets the ball then they play it short.

Today we had a lot of possession with decent bits of play but we also bring a lot of pressure by launching it long under pressure and kept giving them possession towards the end.


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


:wilkins 

RAFA VAN PERSIE


----------



## AEA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*15 points clear*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

I keep getting distracted by RVP falling over that cameraman on the right at the beginning of the GIF 

Clumsy bastard :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> I keep getting distracted by RVP falling over that cameraman on the right at the beginning of the GIF
> 
> Clumsy bastard :fergie


thats where his injury happened enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


RAFABERTO CARLOS.


Rio was in stroll mode again today the man is just different class, him and vidic compliment eachother so much the stuff rio isn't the best at vidic is masterful at.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



united_07 said:


> thats where his injury happened enaldo












Fuck Man U need to stop treating this like it's La Liga man.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fuck Man U need to stop treating this like it's La Liga man.


If city drop points tomorrow it's heading into SPL territory :fergie.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*










wat. 

Seems every other year United runs away with the title. IT'S NOT FAIR, YOU HAVE TO SHARE WITH OTHERS :sad:


----------



## Humph

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Someone who's good at photoshop could have a lot of fun with that picture :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> wat.
> 
> Seems every other year United runs away with the title. IT'S NOT FAIR, YOU HAVE TO SHARE WITH OTHERS :sad:


:lol poor rvp, i bet that cameraman is working for :wenger.

Also looks like he's getting sucked off


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

kompany apparently not playing tomorrow

this season is fucked and then some.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



93.20 said:


> kompany apparently not playing tomorrow
> 
> this season is fucked and then some.


Chelsea ain't great and if torres starts they probably won't have much luck up top so you should have more than enough going forward to beat them. I'm predicting a 2-1 city win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

we're not winning


----------



## DA

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


The pitch is 112x72 yards of green grass but RVP manages to find a hole to fall into :fergie


----------



## T-C

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Good result, keeps it ticking over nicely.


----------



## seabs

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

*Not the greatest performance ever but enough while making it entertaining for the neutral. Gotta admire the boys for trying to make this title race somewhat exciting by never looking convincing for 3 points against weaker teams. Such troopers. Outstanding goal from Rafael. Rio and Vidic make what they do look so easy. Granted it was actually easy today though. Giggs on this current run in the past few months has been outstanding. Van Persie should be fine for Madrid, probably even Norwich. Just looked like a nasty bang, nothing serious.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Not the greatest performance ever but enough while making it entertaining for the neutral. Gotta admire the boys for trying to make this title race somewhat exciting by never looking convincing for 3 points against weaker teams. Such troopers. Outstanding goal from Rafael. Rio and Vidic make what they do look so easy. Granted it was actually easy today though. Giggs on this current run in the past few months has been outstanding. Van Persie should be fine for Madrid, probably even Norwich. Just looked like a nasty bang, nothing serious.*


Rooney and Hernandez will most likely start against norwich which i'm more than fine with along with cleverley, anderson, valencia, smalling and evans i expect.


----------



## Andre

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

We've finally won a game :shock If we had lost today I would have really started to worry, so thank fuck for the late come back. Having said that, it seems as if Hughton was happy to settle for a draw:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21482896



> "Once you are 1-0 down and you get back to 1-1, you have to be honest and say you settle for that. But the lads wanted something different and showed great drive and determination to get the winner."


You play for draws and you get them. We have drawn a lot of games this season, shock horror. I'm just glad that the players weren't willing to give up the win.

Kei Kamara looks exactly like the type of player that hoped he would be; quick, strong, skillful and dominant in the air. We actually looked like we had a goal threat with him on the pitch. He leaped like a salmon for his goal. I was also pleased that fatty Holt _finally_ ended his goal drought of something like 18 games...

It was nice to see Hoots use subs effectively for once when Kei replaced the ineffective Becchio after 50 minutes, there wasn't any first sub in the 88th minute nonsense today. Fair play to Chris for realising that Holt and Becchio wasn't working against Everton's high defensive line. Those two are slower Jamie Carragher so they were never going to achieve much.

As critical as I am of Hoot's tactics and general negative style/philosophy I must say that his performance in the past two transfer windows has been superb:

- *Turner* at £1.5 million is an absolute bargain. He started poorly but has been our rock since October, forming a quality partnership with Bassong.

- *Whittaker* on a free is basically theft from us. He's injured at the moment but he was excellent during our unbeaten run. He got injured when we were drawing against WBA before being subbed off, we then conceded a late goal down his side (where he would have been). The streak ended there and we failed to win another league game (eight) until today.

- *Bassong* at £3.5 million is great value and arguably one of the club's greatest CB's. Only 26 goals conceded in 23 league games that he has played. We've let in 16 in 4 league games without him. 8 clean sheets in 23 league games. Says a lot.

- *Garrido* on loan has been decent, he had three excellent months from September to November. Probably out best pure footballer. Not the best defender but he has been present during all of our league clean sheets this season.

- *Tettey* was another bargain at £1.5 million. He performed like a £10 million man during the streak, a phenomenal athlete and a quality midfield general that protects the back four. Had his second start against Arsenal in our 1-0 and we went unbeaten from there and in the next seven games he started, conceding only 4 goals in that time. He missed the next two games (villa cup and Swansea) and we let in 7 goals in two games.

- *Snodgrass* is a contender for POTS with his goals, assists and general performances. Good value at £3 million.

- *Bunn* is a good stand in keeper and presents value at £800K. He makes a few mistakes but no more than most prem starters. Has been in excellent form recently conceding just 2 goals in the past four games while also making important saves.

- *Kei* already looks like our best striker in just 40 minutes of football. Hoots showing Roeder and Gunn how to use the loan system correctly with this signing and Garrido's.

- The jury is out on *Becchio* who looks short of quality, but it's early days. It's not as if we lost much through signing him anyway, an out of form Moro and £200K.

Not that we have an actually decent striker (to work alongside the unmotivated Holt) we might start winning a few more games...hopefully.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread*

Pretty comfortable win for United today against a poor QPR side, I think the RVP substitution was just precautionary.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Our defence this season is the worst in a long time.I'll start with szczesny ,they guy talks more than he plays.He is decent but just not good enough for a top side like Arsenal.Not only that but we need a back up goalkeeper too.to the defence then,I personally think we are lucky to have the full backs we have.On the right,we have sagna who has not been his previous self but has gotten a lot of undeserved stick.Carl is decent but shows a lot of inexperience at times.On the left we have two quality full backs that we can keep rotating.But our central defenders have been pathetic this season.I'll start with the useless Mertesacker,who needed replacing a long time ago.He is just too slow to play football.His immobility costs us alot.I feel Vermaelen has gotten a lot of undeserved stick too,a good defender but not a leader.Jumping to Koscielny,makes too any mistakes and his worst season by far but i'd keep him as a back up defender.So we need a new goalkeeper,a replacement for the useless german giant,and maybe another back up defender.


----------



## Andre

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

To the thread title:

The premier league would probably be Sable. Has far less talent but is hyped up far more.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

not even rafa is dumb enough to start torres again tomorrow

is he?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Redead said:


> not even rafa is dumb enough to start torres again tomorrow
> 
> is he?













Just watched rafael's goal again on MOTD what a hit son, what a hit. :wilkins


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Saw this on twitter. "Gervinho is the only player to have made over 100 passes in the Premier League this season without making a single long one. Calm.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

He can also have a 100 "sitters" and not score one unless he's playing for the Ivory Coast


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

For anyone who hasn't seen the Rafael goal










Enjoyed Carrick's 'what the fuck are you shooting there for' reaction.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Kamara and Holt are two big units up top, we'll have to be careful next week :fergie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Kamara and Holt are two big units up top, we'll have to be careful next week :fergie.


especially as i cant see both vidic and ferdinand starting, what with the Madrid game the tuesday after


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I'm hoping for a Chelsea win tomorrow but I have a feeling City will sneak it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

"If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?" 


A seated Bundesliga :robben


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*










O..M..G This is the best smiley on these forums.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

BIG GRIN ROBBEN > BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



BLACKANDRE said:


> To the thread title:
> 
> The premier league would probably be Sable. Has far less talent but is hyped up far more.


Haha, very well put.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Great goal from Rafael, piledriver. Carrick with another classy performance, best mid in the Prem easy atm. Rolls Royce Rio doing his thing, he and Vidic are the perfect compliment for CB's. Nani had a good game too, second half especially, first half like the entire team not the best. Giggs finally starting to play some decent stuff. Hope RVP just had a knock and he'll be right, expecting him to be rested for Norwich anyways.

15 points clear :fergie

Also get that grinning Robben smiley added plz, triffic :arry


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

^Giggs finally starting to play decent stuff? WTF? He's been amazing for us recently.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Our defenders aren't the issues. The problem is defensive tactics and I don't understand why Wenger and Bould apply the same useless defensive tactics every time and every time they fail miserably. As individual defenders, Mertesacker, Koscielny, and Vermaelen aren't bad. They aren't Silva or Hummels, but even if we get in those two, our defensive woes will continue. It's stemming from our game strategy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Mertesacker is pretty bad tbh.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Rush said:


> Mertesacker is pretty bad tbh.


That is a myth, mate. Mertesacker is a tortoise, but defensively--he's been better than Vermaelen and Koscielny all season long. Vermaelen has committed howlers after howlers, while Koscielny has that "self destruct" button in most games. He's scored more own goals than goals for Arsenal.

Our best defender is, of course, Sagna--who has been playing through pain ever since returning from his ankle injury. Also, the best performance by an Arsenal defender this season is Sagna at CB against Sunderland. In fact, I'd like Sagna to be used as a CB more often. He's our best player when it comes to defending.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yeah and Carra has been better than both Agger and Skrtel this season. That doesn't mean that he's a better defender than either of them at this point in their careers.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

How would you define a better defender? Vermaelen has been living off on the basis of his reputation and Koscielny has one stellar game and three awful games where he makes schoolboy errors. Plus, none of them seem to function properly without a partnership with Mertesacker.

On paper, yes, Vermaelen and Koscielny are supposed to be better than Mertesacker, if that's what you mean. But in actuality, Vermaelen and Koscielny together is a recipe for disaster. If we're going by reputation, Koscielny and Vermaelen have better reputations but that's because people who don't watch Arsenal week-in and week-out just base them on the back of the "media generated" image.

Vermaelen and Koscielny are skilled better than Per, but they never bother to show it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Razor King said:


> How would you define a better defender? Vermaelen has been living off on the basis of his reputation and Koscielny has one stellar game and three awful games where he makes schoolboy errors. Plus, none of them seem to function properly without a partnership with Mertesacker.
> 
> On paper, yes, Vermaelen and Koscielny are supposed to be better than Mertesacker, if that's what you mean. But in actuality, Vermaelen and Koscielny together is a recipe for disaster. If we're going by reputation, Koscielny and Vermaelen have better reputations but that's because people who don't watch Arsenal week-in and week-out just base them on the back of the "media generated" image.
> 
> Vermaelen and Koscielny are skilled better than Per, but they never bother to show it.


All you're talking about is form, and chemistry together rather than pure defensive skill. As you said in your last sentence, both Verm and Kos are more skilled than Per. Motivation to play comes from the manager, and the player, but talking simply about who's better then both Verm and Kos have him beat by a lot. To use a comparison from Liverpool, look at Reina and Jones. Reina is obviously a more skilled keeper but he's lazy, makes dumb mistakes and i'd be quite happy to see him go. Jones on the other hand, makes mistakes (like against Oldham :jose) but you get the sense that he genuinely tries when he's playing. He gives the effort required.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I think our best defender this season has been cahill

You never notice him. Unless he makes a goal line clearance

Im going to assume thats a good trait in a defender

Azpalacueta and Cole have been very good though


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Razor King said:


> Our defenders aren't the issues. The problem is defensive tactics and I don't understand why Wenger and Bould apply the same useless defensive tactics every time and every time they fail miserably. As individual defenders, Mertesacker, Koscielny, and Vermaelen aren't bad. They aren't Silva or Hummels, but even if we get in those two, our defensive woes will continue. It's stemming from our game strategy.


And seriously, Szczesny.



Redead said:


> I think our best defender this season has been cahill
> 
> You never notice him. Unless he makes a goal line clearance
> 
> Im going to assume thats a good trait in a defender
> 
> *Azpalacueta* and Cole have been very good though


DAT Pinpoint crossing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

zaba or nastasic for us, take your pick. both fantastic. both probably the high points of the season too.


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I'd go with Azpilicueta for Chelsea. He is extremely good defensively and has saved our arse numerous times already when our CBs fuck up. Cole has been solid as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Despite our poor goals against record this season, I think all of our defenders have been at least good, with some verging on very good. Most of the entire team has been good. De Gea has improved as the season has gone on, Evra has found his form again and Rafael continues to be immense. Rio and Evans have been great whilst Vidic has had some really good games since coming back. Now I can't be arsed going through the rest of the team but the only ones who've let me down really are the wingers, Nani has had a good few games but Valencia and Young have been average to dogshit. Not often I can compliment virtually the entire team.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Mertesacker isn't bad at all. In terms of talent sure he isn't as good as Kos and Verm but football isn't a case of just having the best players. Gerrard and Lampard were both brilliant in their day but it never worked together because they didn't compliment each other well enough. At Arsenal Mertesacker brings a calm, cool attitude and organisation to the back line which they lack when he isn't playing. He surprisingly important to that Arsenal backline at least until they can bring someone else in who has similar characteristics but is better on the ball.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Alan Shearer just summed us up perfectly when he stated that apparently Wenger will be able to go out and buy world class players next season and pay world class wages but it will be irrelevant as no world class players will come to a club without C/L Football. Plus we miss out on £35 million of revenue! The decline will continue while, Gazidas and Kroenke are involved with our club!


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Is the League Cup final only on Sky Sports 1? I've checked BBC1 and ITV1, which I think it was on last year, but it doesn't appear to be there. It's a shame because it could be a decent match, I'll just have to find another way to watch it.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Alan Shearer just summed us up perfectly when he stated that apparently Wenger will be able to go out and buy world class players next season and pay world class wages but it will be irrelevant as *no world class players will come to a club without C/L Football.* Plus we miss out on £35 million of revenue! The decline will continue while, Gazidas and Kroenke are involved with our club!


:suarez1


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Mertesacker is a good defender. Vermaelen is the worst of them for me, the media still seem to rate him for some reason but I don't.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Serbinator said:


> Is the League Cup final only on Sky Sports 1? I've checked BBC1 and ITV1, which I think it was on last year, but it doesn't appear to be there. It's a shame because it could be a decent match, I'll just have to find another way to watch it.


Checked yesterday, Sky only.

Shearer's right but Arsenal will make top 4. 1 point in it. Spurs away next week massive.:avit:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I may be stating the obvious here but something's defo not right behind the scenes at Arsenal. Wenger and Bould don't talk to each other at all during a game. It actually looks like they don't like one and other. At the end of the game they shook hands with each like opposition managers who do it cos they have to. And when Arsenal scored their 2nd some of the players on the bench didnt react at all. Ox-Chamberlain looked depressed.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Dzeko hat trick please.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

2-2 is my prediction for the City/Chelsea match.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

City to win it 1-0 in a match that will be as boring as spending an evening with Graeme Le Saux.


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

2-1 City, Dzeko, Kolarov, Ramires.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Think City will win but thought that a few weeks ago against Liverpool. Chelsea only playing Thursday might help, would've been better for City if Hazard didn't score and it went to extra time. Even if City win United will win the title and the battle for 3rd & 4th looks way more interesting with Arsenal, Chelsea & Spurs, two points between them if City win. We need something to enjoy for the remainder of the season other than the relegation scrap.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

if vinny plays we win

if he doesnt it'll be a draw.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Chelsea and Spurs winning today and tomorrow makes the top 4 extremely interesting.*


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

3-1 to City.

Aguero, Yaya, Mata, Dzeko.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I can fancy Chelsea beating the Citizens, but I think it will be a draw.




T-C said:


> Mertesacker is a good defender. Vermaelen is the worst of them for me, the media still seem to rate him for some reason but I don't.


The thing with Vermaelen is that he looks better as a LB these days, and I would actually fancy him as a DM than a CB. As with many players, Vermaelen has reached that "great player" level in the eyes of the media, so no matter how awful he plays, he won't be attacked. If Mertesacker had made the howler against United at Old Trafford that resulted in the van Persie goal, Per's height would have become reminiscent of Perman!




Expectnomercy316 said:


> I may be stating the obvious here but something's defo not right behind the scenes at Arsenal. Wenger and Bould don't talk to each other at all during a game. It actually looks like they don't like one and other. At the end of the game they shook hands with each like opposition managers who do it cos they have to. And when Arsenal scored their 2nd some of the players on the bench didnt react at all. Ox-Chamberlain looked depressed.


I saw that picture you're getting this from, but apparently, it's only the case of bad timing of the shot.

As for Wenger and Bould, well, if they don't like each other then I'm sure Bould won't last longer than this season. I won't be surprised because Bould is a defensive coach and in Wenger's world there is no such thing called as defense. I have never seen a Wenger team park the bus in my life. We went slightly defensive for the FA Cup Final in 2005 and the CL KO first leg against Barca in 2011. That's all.

I think SB isn't getting to drill the team as much as he wished because Wenger believes in attack only. That somehow has shifted to Gunners as well. Usually, Wenger doesn't give a look at who plays behind the front man and the trio behind (4-2-3-1). I see no reason why Wilshere should be used as a CAM when we have NO DM. But... Everybody seems to want Wilshere to play as the attacking midfield player--despite our lightweight midfield issues.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Man City 1-1 Chelsea I'M THE NEW RIGHT ONE:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

hart, zabaleta, kolo, nasty, clichy, garcia, milner, rodwell, silva, yaya, aguero

jesus that midfield is going to get killed


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> hart, zabaleta, kolo, nasty, clichy, garcia, milner, rodwell, silva, yaya, aguero
> 
> jesus that midfield is going to get killed


What the heck @ that line up? What happened to Tevez?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

no clue and i doubt it will matter


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tevez always starts on the bench.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> hart, zabaleta, kolo, nasty, clichy, garcia, milner, rodwell, silva, yaya, aguero
> 
> jesus that midfield is going to get killed


Rafa has killed all our movement, so you'll be fine. We don't apply waves of pressure like we did under Di Matteo.

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Mata, Hazard; Ba


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Ba over Torres :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:bosh2 City's midfield. For a club with that much money, they really should be putting out a better midfield than that.

Prediction: Lampard to have his way with City today and move closer to dat record. City 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

£2.50 on 2-2 @ 12/1 to shut my step-dad up who often seems to be right but doesn't dare bet!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

"Oil classico" epic, hope the game dosen't get ruined by a early red card. BTW who's the ref?


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*I'm assuming Yaya is playing further up then? That could be fun if he finally decides to turn up this season. I love how I can watch City games now without worrying about them winning.*


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

That Manchester City side looks like the most lethargic thing I've ever read. Garcia, Milner and Rodwell. Glad I won't be watching that.



Expectnomercy316 said:


> "*Oil classico*" epic, hope the game dosen't get ruined by a early red card. BTW who's the ref?


Would be the 'Oil Classic'.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Seabs said:


> *I'm assuming Yaya is playing further up then? That could be fun if he finally decides to turn up this season. I love how I can watch City games now without worrying about them winning.*


enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Milner's actually been one of their best players this season tbf.

Honestly I hope City bounce back hard next season and give us a real challenge like last season.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

i'd rather rodwell gets a go then have mr 50% samir play. at least rodwell will be here next season. it's not like it really matters. lets not forget it's pretty close to a title winning midfield, yaya playing further up hasn't happened this season, and barry is injured otherwise it'd be he/milner in centre midfield with yaya ahead of them. and that midfield pairing has performed pretty well when together.

and garcia has hammy tightness too, just in case he couldn't move any slower.


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Feeling a good bit more positive now than I was an hour ago. Line-ups come off well in our favour.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Kolo toure starting i'm 99 prosent sure Chelski will score.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Good chance for Nastasic there.


----------



## ABK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Luiz is an embarrassment :kenny


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Great tackle by Rodwell, the same he done when he got sent off for his Suarez tackle.


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rodwell can't stop fouling.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

One of the goals of the season by Papiss Cisse for Newcastle. Nervy game by Southampton after taking the lead. They've lost that gap, but they'll fight back in the second half.


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Watching Chelsea is not fun. Nothing happening and our defending is pretty woeful so far.


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Mikel has been surprisingly solid so far. Cahill our best though.

Ivan and Ramires awful, Lampard anonymous.

The front three can't get into the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

chance after chance after chance after chance. a typical first half involving city.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I love Gareth Bale's annual boast! Never fails to be the point in the season that Arsenal overtake 5pur2. Who remembers when 5pur2 finished above Arsenal in 1995? "Top dogs in North London" again, Bale? Try finishing above us in the league for once first... Fucking typical Tottenham they win couple of games all og sudden they compare them self to Arsenal. This what exactly they said last year, every year is we are going past Arsenal!!! finish above then you can talk shit...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

This is shite. Hurry up Cup final.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Really looking forward to today's league cup final. It's going to be a fantastic occasion for both the Bradford and Swansea supporters but I think Liverpool will end up winning.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:kean providing 'expert' analysis on SSN. Still a smarmy prick with an arrogant smile that fills me with rage even though he's not at Ewood anymore.


----------



## ABK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



God™ said:


> Mikel has been surprisingly solid so far. Cahill our best though.
> 
> Ivan and Ramires awful, Lampard anonymous.
> 
> The front three can't get into the game.


Luiz had an awful half as well.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

We have been poor first half, as poor as we have been in months. Get Ramirez and Punch on please


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Penalty:mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:hart


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

#200 199

:hart


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lampard missed:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck off, Lampard.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



DwayneAustin said:


> Prediction: Lampard to have his way with City today and move closer to dat record


LOLampard :terry


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Cahill, is so damn good. another player :wenger missed on:side:


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Aguero's finishing has been shocking lately, should have scored there.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

LMAO RAMIRES


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:yaya

That was some Fifa shit right there


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The good thing is Aguero is still getting in great positions, got a feeling he'll score the winner.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yaya Toure great goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

YAYA THE GOAT 

YAGOATYA


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

That is some of the worst defending I've ever seen. Mikel basically ushered him through. Good finish all the same.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

GET IN! GREAT GOAL YAYA TOURE! 1-0!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

BIG GAME MR MUSCLES


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

12 points is still a good lead that we shouldn't throw away.

But seriously, fuck you Chelsea. Pack of useless cunts. I pray that Spurs catch them.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Great goal, it was coming.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

lol @ chelsea 

but who was defence?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck sake...

Wasted chances. Much like the Saints game. and QPR.

BUT Lets all fucking blame rafa.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yeah, get off the pitch you fat fuck.

(I wish I had his physique really)


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

David Luiz is just terrible.


----------



## ABK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I've always said Luiz is a liability. Has been atrocious all season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Silent Alarm said:


> 12 points is still a good lead that we shouldn't throw away.
> 
> But seriously, fuck you Chelsea. Pack of useless cunts. I pray that Spurs catch them.


Just realised that Spurs are one point behind Chelsea with a game in hand.I'd lol if Spurs went into third tomorrow. Even funnier when you consider that Arsenal are only a point behind them too. 

Someone please remind me how clear off fourth Chelsea were when RDM left? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

£25 million. That's how much Luiz cost. £25 fucking million.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lmao Ramires trying to claim worst player in the world from Sanchez. 

Still not as terrible though,


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Just realised that Spurs are one point behind Chelsea with a game in hand.I'd lol if Spurs went into third tomorrow. Even funnier when you consider that Arsenal are only a point behind them too.
> 
> Someone please remind me how clear off fourth Chelsea were when RDM left? :lol


Did you start supporting LFC after Istanbul or Athens?


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Silent Alarm said:


> £25 million. That's how much Luiz cost. £25 fucking million.


Actually good fucking point. As a Pool fan our players values are always being used against them, yet Luiz gets no shit despite getting anyway with defensive murder 75% of the time after costing a fortune. £25m isn't exactly cheap for a defender after all.



Bubzeh said:


> Did you start supporting LFC after Istanbul or Athens?


Surprisingly before both of them :suarez1. Although I fail to see why this is relevant to the question I asked. Too ashamed to answer it?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The ginger assassin is on to get the equaliser.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck off. The ref and the gods have not been with us today, how we are losing is just crap. Oh well. Move on to next week.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

so yaya finally turned up this season?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Supersub Tevez!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

GOATEZ

GOODNIGHT ROMAN FC


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Quality wise it has been a poor game. Ramires has been comical. 

Good finish, brutal from Ivanovic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

GOATEVEZ


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

that is art. just struck perfectly.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Stripe scores, meh. It was game over anyway.

C'mon Spurs, do football a favour and send Chelsea further down the table.


----------



## ABK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



EGame said:


> Lmao Ramires trying to claim worst player in the world from Sanchez.
> 
> Still not as terrible though,


I'd say Luiz is in a better position to claim that. At least Ramires turns up more often than not.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:avb1 :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

United fans acting like their gap is small. What the fuck are you crying about? You've won the league already. Stop being pessimistic clowns. Only in this thread could United fans be worse than Liverpool ones.



Abk™ said:


> I'd say Luiz is in a better position to claim that. At least Ramires turns up more often than not.


Nah. Our worse players this year has been Ivanovic and Ramires. No doubt about it.

Ramires was nothing short of a disgrace today. His lack of any technique at all showed up big time today. He only works in a 4-3-3. I wouldn't be upset if he is sold.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Should have got a draw at least. Newcastle deserved to lead at half time, although the foul leading up to Cisse's wonder goal should have gone our way and was a major blunder by the ref. Second half we were the better team, unlucky to concede a penalty from a handball, and the less said about the comical fourth the better.

Now to send QPR down for good next week


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

completely outplayed them with a 2nd rate midfield and a third choice cb. very happy with that.

GOATHART


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

My god chelsea are fucking wank (well done rafa) but no doubt they'll give it their all when they come to old trafford the useless twats.

Title race back on?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

total domination from Citeh.

oh and inb4 English media hard-on for Joe Hart again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Really starting to question whether Chelsea will even get top 4 tbh. Not gonna rule it out but Spurs dont seem like they are gonna mess up again this year and Arsenal are like the Wigan of the top teams. Always expected not to hit top 4 yet somehow do it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Really starting to question whether Chelsea will even get top 4 tbh. Not gonna rule it out but Spurs dont seem like they are gonna mess up again this year and Arsenal are like the Wigan of the top teams. Always expected not to hit top 4 yet somehow do it.


After that shower of shite i'd prefer you lot over them in the top 4.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:lmao, at Abk hate for Luiz.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Really starting to question whether Chelsea will even get top 4 tbh. Not gonna rule it out but Spurs dont seem like they are gonna mess up again this year and Arsenal are like the Wigan of the top teams. Always expected not to hit top 4 yet somehow do it.


Chelsea can always win the Champions league to qualify agai.. oh wait :vince2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I enjoyed that second half very much.


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Still any Rafa fanboys around? The change in style of play from RDM to Rafa is remarkable. We play complete and utter shit 90% of the time now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Kolo was magnificent today.*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

You chelsea lot better hope that West Ham will be BRAVE tomorrow against Spurs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Seabs said:


> *Kolo was magnificent today.*


I could have played against ba today and any chelsea attack they literally offered nothing apart from getting zaba booked hazard done fuck all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

We'll be get into the top 4. It's not like we were playing a shit team today. We lost by small margins. The reactions in these football threads are hilarious. Level headed thoughts just go out of the window straight after games are played.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

FUCK BRADFORD


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Abk™ said:


> I'd say Luiz is in a better position to claim that. At least Ramires turns up more often than not.


Probably why Barca are interested in him. 

We want to create a team of GOATS and WOATS.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> We'll be get into the top 4. It's not like we were playing a shit team today. We lost by small margins. The reactions in these football threads are hilarious. Level headed thoughts just go out of the window straight after games are played.


For a team who could still finish 2nd you were as bad as i've seen you this season or for a long time usually chelsea offer some attacking threat even when the defence is poor but didn't seem to today (albeit i haven't watched chelsea alot this season)

Rafa is awful.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> We'll be get into the top 4. It's not like we were playing a shit team today. We lost by small margins. The reactions in these football threads are hilarious. Level headed thoughts just go out of the window straight after games are played.


You guys will definitely get DAT prestigious Top 4 trophy but Arsenal will somehow win the Champions League. :wenger


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> We'll be get into the top 4. It's not like we were playing a shit team today. We lost by small margins. The reactions in these football threads are hilarious. Level headed thoughts just go out of the window straight after games are played.


For me it isn't the result so much, it's the way we play. I can't enjoy matches where the tactics and style of play is just terrible considering the quality we have up front. Even against mid-low table teams we play like crap most of the time, usually scraping by with a bit of Mata brilliance. It doesn't bode well for the rest of the season because this style of play is not getting good results.

It annoys me even more because I've seen how brilliant we can be with a competent manager in charge, one who can get the best out of his players.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Seabs said:


> *Kolo was magnificent today.*


Is he on those ''diet pills'' again?


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> For a team who could still finish 2nd you were as bad as i've seen you this season or for a long time usually chelsea offer some attacking threat even when the defence is poor but didn't seem to today (albeit i haven't watched chelsea alot this season)
> 
> Rafa is awful.


When we were in good positions the ball seemed to go to the untalented Ramires, who would then mess up the whole move or chance.

We weren't good today, but we played a team that is better than us. And we still only lost by small margins. But that's football. When other teams below us starts getting consistent, I'll begin to worry.

Spurs are only as good as Bale, but he is playing some ridiculous stuff atm, so let's see what happens.

Yes, Rafa is awful. This much was known by anyone who was not silly or notalgic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> We'll be get into the top 4. It's not like we were playing a shit team today. We lost by small margins. The reactions in these football threads are hilarious. Level headed thoughts just go out of the window straight after games are played.


As mentioned you guys just haven't looked as potent as you did a couple months back. Rafa really wasn't a great choice at all and I'm surprised there are still people defending him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

City can close the gap even more next week they have a very easy game and we'll rest players for madrid.





pessimism


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Is he on those ''diet pills'' again?


COCAINE KOLO

he was performing so well cos he sold so many cars midweek.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



God™ said:


> For me it isn't the result so much, it's the way we play. I can't enjoy matches where the tactics and style of play is just terrible considering the quality we have up front. Even against mid-low table teams we play like crap most of the time, usually scraping by with a bit of Mata brilliance. It doesn't bode well for the rest of the season because this style of play is not getting good results.


You really need to add pressing to your game and a central midfielder capable of recycling the ball well and keep possession ticking and of course another striker or two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> COCAINE KOLO
> 
> he was performing so well cos he sold so many cars midweek.


Can't honestly believe you thought that city would not win today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



God™ said:


> For me it isn't the result so much, it's the way we play. I can't enjoy matches where the tactics and style of play is just terrible considering the quality we have up front. Even against mid-low table teams we play like crap most of the time, usually scraping by with a bit of Mata brilliance. It doesn't bode well for the rest of the season because this style of play is not getting good results.
> 
> It annoys me even more because I've seen how brilliant we can be with a competent manager in charge, one who can get the best out of his players.





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> As mentioned you guys just haven't looked as potent as you did a couple months back. Rafa really wasn't a great choice at all and I'm surprised there are still people defending him.


I agree with all of this. But no one below us are performing brilliant either (apart from Spurs atm). The moment Arsenal or Everton start putting a run together, I'll worry.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Who's everybody actually rooting for in this.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I hope none of the Bradford team see this or they'll probably lose on purpose.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> I agree with all of this. But no one below us are performing brilliant either (apart from Spurs atm). The moment Arsenal or Everton start putting a run together, I'll worry.


Well I'd start keeping a very close eye on Arsenal tbh. Like I said they seem to be like the Wigan of the top teams and considering that potentially come a week and a half's time they will be once again out of another trophy contention they will have nothing but the league to concentrate on.



Arnold Tricky said:


> I hope none of the Bradford team see this or they'll probably lose on purpose.


Yeah saw that on Facebook ealier. Honestly question that whether or not that actually is a women to begin with


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't honestly believe you thought that city would not win today.


*Easy to say after the match. I doubt many people expected Chelsea to play that poorly, especially going forward.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Mata still had some nice touches, he's a lovely player to watch.


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I didn't expect to win but I expected Chelsea to play like a team challenging for a top 2 finish. That form wouldn't get you a top 10 finish.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't honestly believe you thought that city would not win today.


always unbelievable with the aid of hindsight. i had no idea chelsea would be that poor.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rooting for Bradford but I can see Swansea winning although the Swans having Ki Sueng-Yueng at centre back makes me think Bradford will will at least get a goal 

Got a tenner of De Guzman as Anytime Scorer which will return £34


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I hope none of the Bradford team see this or they'll probably lose on purpose.


WAS MAN.


----------



## Death Rider

I love rafa from his time at Liverpool but he is doing a horrible job at Chelsea. How anyone can deny that is hilarious. Serve roman right for sacking RDM


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I remember when we appointed the fat cunt. My cousin phoned me up, "oh my days Joel, did you see what he did at Inter? He's gonna kill us". No truer words spoken.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> I remember when we appointed the fat cunt. My cousin phoned me up, "oh my days Joel, did you see what he did at Inter? He's gonna kill us". No truer words spoken.


You knew straight away you had a quite lengthy debate with one or two liverpool fans on here who were adamant he is a great manager etc etc and will do well at chelsea.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I've watched so many England games at Wembley that I forgot that the Stadium is actually capable of having a good atmosphere


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I still can't believe Curtis Good is playing in a Cup Final at Wembley. It feels like yesterday I was yelling at him from the stands for not living up to his name :side:

EDIT - I also think there's still a decent manager in Rafa, but it was never going to work out for him at Chelsea, I'm amazed he ever took that job. I think he should probably leave English football too and probably go back to Spain where he's well respected and can try and build up his reputation again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I do find it amusing that when a team is doing well its all due to the players and that they make the manager look good (ala Pep when he was at Barca and the critics of him) yet when the team is playing shite then its all down to the manager. Not saying Rafa is doing a good job b/c he isn't but at what point do you stop whinging and moaning about Rafa and start pointing the finger at your players who aren't performing Joel?


----------



## God™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The worst thing for the supporters is that it's nothing more than the board deserves. They made this unbelievably moronic decision and now they have to live with it.

And whoever decided we didn't need to buy a central midfielder should be shot in the face, buried, exhumed and shot in the face again.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Back from the match. Great performance, shame title race is over.

COME ON BRADFORD!


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

THE GOAT DYER


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Rush said:


> I do find it amusing that when a team is doing well its all due to the players and that they make the manager look good (ala Pep when he was at Barca and the critics of him) yet when the team is playing shite then its all down to the manager. Not saying Rafa is doing a good job b/c he isn't but at what point do you stop whinging and moaning about Rafa and start pointing the finger at your players who aren't performing Joel?


Stop it. I've criticised the players when they have not done well e.g. Ramires all game today.

When it comes to Rafa, I'm not talking about one game. I'm talking about how he has come in and made everything worse. Our style. Our mentality. Our results. When a team is playing well under one manager and a new one comes in and things are worse; whose fault is that?

There's two answers. The boneheads who sacked the first manager who was doing well. And the new manager who does not understand the strengths of these players.

Di Matteo understood this team. He had one more thing to crack and that was to tighten up the defence. But as shown at Spurs, when on form, we could outscore our opponents.

Now? We don't look like we know what we're doing. Whose fault is that? Take a guess.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Quick question Joel and all Chelsea fans in fact. Assuming Jose doesn't leave Madrid at the end of the year. Who do you realistically see Chelsea getting as A Manager? There isn't much great managers out there that are free or cheap to get and Surely Rafa isn't getting an extension so yeah who's left realistically?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Great goal by Dyer, hard to see Bradford coming back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Quick question Joel and all Chelsea fans in fact. Assuming Jose doesn't leave Madrid at the end of the year. Who do you realistically see Chelsea getting as A Manager? There isn't much great managers out there that are free or cheap to get and Surely Rafa isn't getting an extension so yeah who's left realistically?


I actually do not want Jose. I want Laudrup or Pellegrini.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

jose will not be at madrid next season

i dont think he'll be at chelsea either. psg imo


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

You've criticised the players? :kobe Bullshit on that. Aside from Torres, absolutely no Chelsea players come under fire in this thread. Maybe Marin but he never plays anyway. Its always 'wah, Rafa is bad', 'i hate rafa' whinge whinge whinge, bitch bitch bitch. As i said, he's doing a shit job and i'm not defending him. He never should have had the job in the first place but your defense is pretty garbage and you have absolutely no link up play in the midfield. Its no good having Mata, Hazard, Oscar etc if you can't get them involved. Now thats partly due to Rafa, and partly due to the crap you have playing in the middle of the park.

@CGS, there's not many managers going around that haven't been there before :troll


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> *Great goal by Dyer,* hard to see Bradford coming back.


It was a tap in....


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> I actually do not want Jose. I want Laudrup or Pellegrini.



I'd be shocked If Laudrup leaves Swansea tbh. Unless you offer him some seriously crazy cash. Pellegrini is possible, especially considering Malaga's financial situation. Surprised you wouldn't want Jose back though

also











:wilkins



Rush said:


> @CGS, there's not many managers going around that haven't been there before :troll


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



danny_boy said:


> It was a tap in....


Well great counter attack then:suarez2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



R.Scorpio said:


> Should have got a draw at least. Newcastle deserved to lead at half time, although the foul leading up to Cisse's wonder goal should have gone our way and was a major blunder by the ref. Second half we were the better team, unlucky to concede a penalty from a handball, and the less said about the comical fourth the better.
> 
> Now to send QPR down for good next week


Foul by who? Jonas? 










Sorry man but in no universe is that a foul, Shaw just misses the header. Southampton did look like a good side though, but we did do enough to win. 

:Cisse


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Spoiler: My Word






Chain Gang Soldier said:


>






:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Rush said:


> *You've criticised the players? :kobe Bullshit on that.* Aside from Torres, absolutely no Chelsea players come under fire in this thread. Maybe Marin but he never plays anyway. Its always 'wah, Rafa is bad', 'i hate rafa' whinge whinge whinge, bitch bitch bitch. As i said, he's doing a shit job and i'm not defending him. He never should have had the job in the first place but your defense is pretty garbage and you have absolutely no link up play in the midfield. Its no good having Mata, Hazard, Oscar etc if you can't get them involved. Now thats partly due to Rafa, and partly due to the crap you have playing in the middle of the park.
> 
> @CGS, there's not many managers going around that haven't been there before :troll


Because there isn't a chatbox on this forum which we use to discuss an ongoing football match.

I've criticised Ramires, Ivanovic, Hazard, Luiz and Cahill who I believe is an average defender.

Chelsea fans are always on Rafa's back because they remember how we were playing earlier in the season under Di Matteo. You speak about no link from midfield to the three attacking midfielders. Do you know when that was not a problem and the three would dominate games? Under Di Matteo.

As poor as our midfield is, it still worked at the beginning of the season. Is it all Rafa's fault? Nope. A big chunk of it is the board's fault. And some goes on the players for not performing. But why aren't they performning now when they were earlier? It's so fucking simple to answer that.


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Cahill is very average.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

the chelsea board share basically all of the blame for overreacting to some poor results and then not thinking through what impact sacking rdm would have. they also obviously had no real plan to take over in the short term and just flung a chance to rafa, who took it. anyone put in that situation will struggle. he has his own way he wants the squad to play, he hasnt had the time or the resources to implement it, it's just one big mess.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Game over.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Michu of course it had to be him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:hart

Manchester City goalkeeper Joe Hart "We'll not give up even if 12 points behind with one game to go"


fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



united_07 said:


> :hart
> 
> Manchester City goalkeeper Joe Hart "We'll not give up even if 12 points behind with one game to go"
> 
> 
> fpalm


:fergie

Swanselona bossing Bradford big time


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

A Very Professional Performance by Swansea, Can't help feel this is only the beginning of the rise of Swansea City


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lovely goal.


----------



## ABK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I would love Jose back, but for some reason I'd take Pelligrini over him in a heart beat.

My love for Jose is mostly down to nostalgia which is why I support the clubs he has managed ever since he left us. I wouldn't want to see him back for another stint due to one, his relationship with Roman, and secondly he isn't a manager that builds a team for a long period of time although he has huge affection for us which could see him take a long term job.

I like Pelligrini mainly because of the way he manages his teams, style of play and character. Very good coach that doesn't get the recognition he deserves IMO.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



danny_boy said:


> A Very Professional Performance by Swansea, Can't help feel this is only the beginning of the rise of Michael Laudrup the manager


Agreed.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Poor Curtis wasn't very Good :sad:


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



danny_boy said:


> A Very Professional Performance by Swansea, Can't help feel this is only the beginning of the rise of Swansea City


Gonna be interesting to see how they fare in Europe next season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:lmao dyer


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

This is awful  

LOL at De Guzman and Dyer! Hilarious, how petty.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Shit just got even worse for Bradford. Sucks for Duke


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Damn, Dyer real mad. De Guzman with an ultimate HEEL move.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Dyer. Fucking crybaby :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

De Guzman :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I've just won money on De Guzman scoring that peno but I feel real bad for Dyer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Great pen though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:HHH 

feel for Dyer though. he should have just let Dyer get the chance for his hat-trick


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

De Guzman is a knob for that, I blame Gervinho for this embarassment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Dyer channelling his inner Drogba.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

De Guzman is an absolute cunt.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I bet Bradford are wishing that Chelsea made it to the final, they might of stood a chance then.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

LOL COC 
LOL Bradford

You just know that if Liverpool were in the final instead of Swansea, we would have done the decent thing and not embarrassed Bradford, and we would have given them a chance at least by drawing 3-3 or something and then winning it on pelanties 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Swansea with a dominant performance, bringing legitimacy back to the Premier League after those other 3 wee clubs brought SHAME on football. :fergie


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fair play too Swansea
Strange feeling watching two games today where i couldnt care less who win's.Id normally at least have one side i fav over the other.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Why Guzman:fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Dyer still looks pissed off :lol


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The lack of activity in this thread is a testament to the level of care about this final. Underdog stories are nice but a final with ManU/City/Chelsea/Arsenal/Spurs would be much more interesting.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Why are people having a go at De Guzman? No one had a go at Lampard when he did the same thing to Drogba. Racism perhaps?


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Bananas said:


> Why are people having a go at De Guzman? No one had a go at Lampard when he did the same thing to Drogba. Racism perhaps?


How likely is Nathan Dyer to get a hat-trick at Wembley in his lifetime?


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> Why are people having a go at De Guzman? No one had a go at Lampard when he did the same thing to Drogba. Racism perhaps?


Meh the chances of Swansea reaching a stage like this again isn't very high compared to a team like Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

But imagine if Dyer took the penalty, missed it, and Bradford went on to win 4-3 all because a selfish player wanted to get his hat-trick at Wembley.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yeah Id wait till you have atleast a 3 goal cushion before going flashy in a big game

I stand by what Lampard did to Drogba.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yeah, Bradford were definitely showing signs of a comeback with 25% possession and not registering a single shot. :fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Very selfish from Dyer getting that angry about it. Why did he think he deserves the chance to get a hat trick? It's a team game after all. Saying that the game was over and if I was De Guzman, and because I don't know how much his goal bonus is I would've let Dyer take it.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Bananas said:


> But imagine if Dyer took the penalty, missed it, and Bradford went on to win 4-3 all because a selfish player wanted to get his hat-trick at Wembley.


Well if Swansea City conceded 4 goals in 30 minutes against a 10 man League 2 team then I wouldn't but the blame on Dyer, it would of been the Swansea City defence that would surely of deserved the blame


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

What if Dyer scored 4 own goals that lead to the comeback?

Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> What if Dyer scored 4 own goals that lead to the comeback?
> 
> Okay, I'll stop.


:lol

End off the day the game was over anyway. It's not like it was 2-1 or something with Bradford looking dangerous. De Guzman could have easily just passed it over to him


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Why didn't Liverpool get Laudrup last summer? would've been the perfect manager for them!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I guess I just see it from De Guzman's point of view. He hadn't gotten on the score sheet himself yet, he won the penalty, and he is the designated penalty taker, so I can see why he'd want to take it himself. Dyer's reaction was childish too. He should be happy he's about to win a trophy for his team not bitter at not being able to get a hattrick.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Neither are in the wrong. Dyer's on a hat-trick, De Guzman won the penalty and normally takes them. Both have a fair claim to taking it. Dyer should be more pissed at Laudrup for subbing him on a 2 goals with the game won. 

Very happy for Swansea. Great club. Great for them to get a trophy at Wembley and Europa League football next season. Worked their way up from the very bottom and there's a great footballing philosophy at the club. Extra admiration for how they've bounced back from what could have been a really rough summer losing Rodgers, Allen and Sinclair. Instead they've somehow got stronger and made some top quality signings without neglecting the quality that got them where they are like Williams and Britton. Could add Taylor to that if he didn't get injured. Stuck with young Davies though which is great to see. Chairman deserves a lot of respect. Smart spender and built a great image for the club. Fantastic choice getting Laudrup in too. 

Bradford never stood a chance really on a big pitch against a passing team like Swansea. Massive difference between a Wembley Final and home advantage at Valley Parade. Felt really bad for Duke getting sent off. Shame Ref's are incapable of applying some common sense to a situation and just booking him. Not sure how Hart didn't at least get a yellow earlier too.

Some Chelsea fans in here are way too harsh on Rafa. Agreed on that. He's not doing well but the players are under performing and he got throw into an impossible situation. He is partly to blame for throwing all the blame on Rafa and barely any on the players is silly and short sighted. He's an easy scapegoat. I get that. Joel's normally plenty critical of individual players other than Torres too Rush.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Why didn't Liverpool get Laudrup last summer? would've been the perfect manager for them!


Gutted we only had him as second choice when we went for Paul Ince instead in 2008. A very rare bad decision John Williams made.

So glad for Swansea. Giving Bradford a guard of honour too shows how classy they are, coming from their manager. Laudrup's done an exceptional job. With the players lost like Seabs pointed out, he's made some terrific signings in Michu obviously, but De Guzman, Hernandez & Chico. He's got the best out of young Ben Davies too after the injury to Taylor.

He's very well respected in the game, sets his team out to play good football. He's quickly becoming a possible contender to take over at United when Sir Alex finally retires. I think he'd be a perfect choice. He wouldn't take the attention away from the club like Mourinho would. He's had European experience too unlike Moyes, who I don't think would get it anyway tbh.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*I'd want to see how Laudrup does under more pressure higher up the table before I'd commit to wanting him as Fergie's replacement but he seems like an ideal contender. Plus not being bigger than the club is a massive positive. Jose would do great for us but I'd be surprised if we chose a person like Jose who's such a short term solution after Fergie. Maybe even if we're backed into a corner while we hold out for a long term option. But yeah Laudrup looks like a top class manager. Europa League for Swansea is very intriguing.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I'm indifferent to Swansea. Too many people around my area supporting them because 'you have to do right by fellow Welsh' even though they're up there as big rivals alongside Cardiff and behind Chester. They've got a great philosophy and its nice to see a club work its way up and retain their principles and build slowly but smartly instead of wasting capital to make it to the big time. I by no means have anything against them, just the people in my town who seem to openly support them when it suits them (i.e today and most likely in Europe next season). 

Same thing with the 000s who'll go to Wembley for the FA Trophy Final Wrexham are in. I was raised United as a younglin and haven't looked back, since they were the team I was brought up with. I've had to take my Nain to a few games but I made a conscious decision that I wasn't going to support two teams with equal measure since it felt wrong. The amount of people who profress to be Everton/Liverpool fans on here, go to barely any games whilst openly attending umpteen Wrexham games and supporting them just as fanatically confuses me in all honesty. They always feel more Wrexham fans than they do Everton/Liverpool yet they swear by their higher alleigance to Everton/Liverpool.

Be interesting to see how they recruit in the summer. Only problem with the likes of Fulham and Boro who make strides into Europe is that their domestic form dips as the squad gets rotated and the depth becomes exposed with a greater ratio of games per week. Would be sad to see Swansea dragged into a relegation dogfight through their European Committment and go the way of Boro who never really recovered after their Uefa Cup campaign took them to 16th/17th when they finished 5th the season prior and the fans slowly lost interest in the team.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Swansea were in League 2 the last time Arsenal won a trophy.












Bananas said:


> Why are people having a go at De Guzman? No one had a go at Lampard when he did the same thing to Drogba. Racism perhaps?


I think we just need to go ahead and rename Bananas as THE RACIST ONE. Not a cool gimmick.



Joel said:


> I remember when we appointed the fat cunt. My cousin phoned me up, "oh my days Joel, did you see what he did at Inter? He's gonna kill us". No truer words spoken.


oh my days cuz :ksi2


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

You have to congratulate Swansea, in charge from the start. Bradford certainly haven't turned up for a cup final, but they have beaten Premier League sides:wenger to get to Wembley so they deserve their medals. The referee should never be allowed to be in charge again. Swansea winning 3-0they earn a penalty & the goal keeper is sent off. So much for the missing words in the English language- common sense


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Bananas vs Seb Coulter at Wrestlemania. Book it. Also I feel sorry for Dyer as I doubt he gets the chance to get a hat trick at wembley again. May be selfish but I don't blame him for being angry. The game was won. Shame Bradford did not win the league cup.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Laudrup is one of the classiest managers I've ever seen and clearly he's a fucking good one as well.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I think the fact they were playing Bradford in the final has taken away from Swansea's story a bit.

A few years ago Swansea were just well know for having Lee Trundle's skill appearances on Soccer AM. Now there one of the top 10 sides in the entire country.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Be interesting to see how they recruit in the summer. Only problem with the likes of Fulham and Boro who make strides into Europe is that their domestic form dips as the squad gets rotated and the depth becomes exposed with a greater ratio of games per week. Would be sad to see Swansea dragged into a relegation dogfight through their European Committment and go the way of Boro who never really recovered after their Uefa Cup campaign took them to 16th/17th when they finished 5th the season prior and the fans slowly lost interest in the team.


Can't see that happening with Swansea, their league form'll probably take a knock but they've bought/developed players very well lately. Stoke did well in Europe and in the league, considering Swansea have got a great manager and a good scouting network I think they'll be fine.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Can't see that happening with Swansea, their league form'll probably take a knock but they've bought/developed players very well lately. Stoke did well in Europe and in the league, considering Swansea have got a great manager and a good scouting network I think they'll be fine.


True, the squad is good and their signings have been astute and its likely they'd keep the majority of their better players with European football looming next season unless a big team comes in with an offer too good to refuse. They just have history on their side, though so much will depend on how far they progress in Europe. Boro struggled as they got to the Semis (or was it the Final?) and I'm pretty sure Fulham were in the bottom half the majority of the season they have their European adventure.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Really hope Cardiff & Millwall get promoted just for the surrealism of Millwall/West Ham & Cardiff/Swansea as premier league ties.

Surely Cardiff won't fuck up promotion yet again..


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*They'll need to add more depth to their squad if they take the Europa League seriously. There's no way they'll get dragged down into a relegation scrap though even with Thursday and Sunday matches most weeks.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21568567



> Swansea City 5-0 Bradford City: Matt Duke red card was wrong - Phil Parkinson


Learn the rules you teddy bear faced moron. :terry

It was a red card.









Also, congrats Wenger on another trophy - COC 2012/13 golden boot :theo Top 4 trophy could make it a double this season. :wenger


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21568567
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the rules you teddy bear faced moron. :terry
> 
> It was a red card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats Wenger on another trophy - COC 2012/13 golden boot :theo Top 4 trophy could make it a double this season. :wenger


Wait.. RVP won the golden boot last season and finished in the Top 3. They done the double last season! :wenger :rvp


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

O hi Mozza


----------



## Zen

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lampard didn't ply well, but it's ok


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Don't think he's happy that Everton fan! I've always been a big fan of Moyes and what he's done but it's good to hear some of those valid points.

Just heard Laudrup on SSN, no set penalty taker named and it was their first of the season. He thought it was Danny Graham! In that case De Guzman's a greedy boy wanting it from Dyer if he wasn't the appointed taker. Little rascal! Still think Dyer was a bit out of order. Team first son!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Didn't Guzman win the penalty after he was tripped as he was about to tap the ball into an empty net? The Bradford keeper stopped Guzman's Wembley moment so I think it's only fair that he got to take the penalty.

Dyer is a greedy twat. Delighted Laudrup subbed him off too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> O hi Mozza


They're some naughty eyebrows them. Shame I'm not from the North East though :kobe4

He does make a couple of valid points, it'd have been good for him to throw out some other truths on Moyes barring just the Norwich game, such as..



> “David Moyes came down to Wales to see me. I spoke to him about football; where he wanted the team to go, and where he wanted me. He spoke really well – Everton is a good club, and you can’t deny that fact.
> 
> “He said have a couple of weeks; I need to sign a few more players, and we’ll see where we go from there. After a couple of weeks... I was all set to go to Everton.
> 
> “I was ready to sign, but the meeting I had in his house was completely different to the one a few weeks before. He had a list of rules; I don’t know if someone had been in his ear, but he just seemed completely different.


11 years without winning a cup is a disgrace, especially when you consider some of the teams who have knocked us out of the cups i.e Shrewsbury and co. The first 3/4 seasons was understandable, the past 3/4 seasons have not been. Taking a lead against Chelsea in the final inside 30 seconds and spending the next 70 minutes defending until we go 2-1 behind to start attacking, throwing away a 1-0 lead in the semi final against Liverpool. 

We set up not to lose matches, not to win. If it wasn't for the Baines/Pienaar combination it'd be CB --> Fellaini up the pitch all day. 

Sooner we bring somebody in with some balls and will promote good football, wants to win cups and be able to mix it up during games, not just playing 4-5-1 every game and when we're winning 1-0 away take the striker off for a CB to defend for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ROUSEY said:


> They're some naughty eyebrows them. Shame I'm not from the North East though :kobe4
> 
> He does make a couple of valid points, it'd have been good for him to throw out some other truths on Moyes barring just the Norwich game, such as..
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years without winning a cup is a disgrace, especially when you consider some of the teams who have knocked us out of the cups i.e Shrewsbury and co. The first 3/4 seasons was understandable, the past 3/4 seasons have not been. Taking a lead against Chelsea in the final inside 30 seconds and spending the next 70 minutes defending until we go 2-1 behind to start attacking, throwing away a 1-0 lead in the semi final against Liverpool.
> 
> We set up not to lose matches, not to win. If it wasn't for the Baines/Pienaar combination it'd be CB --> Fellaini up the pitch all day.
> 
> Sooner we bring somebody in with some balls and will promote good football, wants to win cups and be able to mix it up during games, not just playing 4-5-1 every game and when we're winning 1-0 away take the striker off for a CB to defend for the last 20 minutes.


This is very harsh. For a start, it’s never a “disgrace”, for Everton not to be winning anything these days, not when they spend as little as they do. Most clubs that are in, or around or indeed just above Moyes’ available budget (Sunderland, Villa, Stoke etc.) are planted in mid table or fighting relegation. He’s punching above his weight with Everton, has been for years. Is he underachieving with the squad he has? Perhaps, but the squad only exists because he’s helped put it together. It’s asinine to assume other coaches would do a better job when there’s so much evidence to the contrary. 

I don’t want Moyes at United, but Everton fans need to appreciate him more. They will when they go back to promoting good football while plummeting down the table. Or bring in ‘Arry to bankrupt the place.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Hey guys wha..wait whats this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21572865


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

tbf he is right. they can finish second.

will they? doubtful


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Irish Jet said:


> This is very harsh. For a start, it’s never a “disgrace”, for Everton not to be winning anything these days, not when they spend as little as they do. Most clubs that are in, or around or indeed just above Moyes’ available budget (Sunderland, Villa, Stoke etc.) are planted in mid table or fighting relegation. He’s punching above his weight with Everton, has been for years. Is he underachieving with the squad he has? Perhaps, but the squad only exists because he’s helped put it together. It’s asinine to assume other coaches would do a better job when there’s so much evidence to the contrary.
> 
> I don’t want Moyes at United, but Everton fans need to appreciate him more. They will when they go back to promoting good football while plummeting down the table. Or bring in ‘Arry to bankrupt the place.


I was always a Moyes supporter who would defend him to the end, unfortunately he has done all he can for the club. He brought us stability but we have gotten very stale with the same tactics and style for 11 years. 

I've said on here my biggest fear of him going is if we bring in some dodgy dealer like a Mowbary or Southgate or even an 'Arry. If he does go I want the right man to replace him. He's just expired and we need do need a change. 

He's done all he can, our squad is aging and although it isn't as bad as when he took over the one thing he said when he took over was that he'd keep the age down. His inability to take a risk is severely costing us the race for 4th. 

Even he looks like he doesn't care anymore, long gone is his fire and fight and the crazy Moyesy celebration as we score a goal even when it makes us 3-0 up he seems so uninterested at Everton now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



haribo said:


> Hey guys wha..wait whats this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21572865


I'd mark.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Well technically they can finish 1st but they won't.

I think they could quite easily finish 3rd again like last year. The race for 3rd/4th is looking even more exciting than last years.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



haribo said:


> Hey guys wha..wait whats this
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21572865


He meant second in the race for the fourth place trophy, which means finishing 5th. :side:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Expecting a draw tonight, Spurs always struggle against Allardyce.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

They'll put 10 men behind the ball knowing full well we struggle against teams who do so. We need an early goal if we are going to win the match unless we have to rely on another bit of 90th minute magic to pick up the three points. We get the early goal and I'm confident we will absolutely smash them. If it's goalless or they are ahead at half time I can't see much past a loss.

Very tricky game, it's always their cup final this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ROUSEY said:


> I was always a Moyes supporter who would defend him to the end, unfortunately he has done all he can for the club. He brought us stability but we have gotten very stale with the same tactics and style for 11 years.
> 
> I've said on here my biggest fear of him going is if we bring in some dodgy dealer like a Mowbary or Southgate or even an 'Arry. If he does go I want the right man to replace him. He's just expired and we need do need a change.
> 
> He's done all he can, our squad is aging and although it isn't as bad as when he took over the one thing he said when he took over was that he'd keep the age down. His inability to take a risk is severely costing us the race for 4th.
> 
> Even he looks like he doesn't care anymore, long gone is his fire and fight and the crazy Moyesy celebration as we score a goal even when it makes us 3-0 up he seems so uninterested at Everton now.



That’s fair enough, at least you appreciate what he’s done, wasn’t getting that impression before. There is a fine line between what can be considered stale and what can be considered stable. 

I do feel for Moyes though. He doesn’t strike me as a Wenger type, who will stubbornly not buy players for the sake of it; I think he’s genuinely feeding off scraps. Some of his signings have been masterful, my fear for Everton would be Moyes leaving, the club cashing in on Fellaini/Baines etc. and some idiot replacing them with sub-standard players hendo). I know if I were an Everton fan I’d rather put trust in Moyes who’s at least got solid track record replacing key players.

It could very easily go wrong very quickly. Villa are the prime example of this.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Irish Jet said:


> sub-standard players hendo)


:hendo5


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fellaini will be gone in the summer anyway maybe Baines even if Moyes stays.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I can't see the game tonight being very enjoyable. Spurs will probably have a lot of the ball but not be able to get past a lot of West Ham bodies. West Ham will try to score through set plays and flick-ons. Unless there's an early Spurs goal it'll probably be pretty poor. Fortunately I'm not around to watch it anyway.

It'll be a draw or a West Ham win. Which will lead to Arsenal beating Spurs on Sunday and thus jumping above them in the table. This is about the time Arsenal hit form and Spurs have their annual blip right?


----------



## Dale

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Just a quick question, what did Swansea's fans sound like on the TV yesterday? I was at Wembley yesterday (Bradford fan) and was actually quite disappointed with how quiet they seemed to be throughout the whole match. The only time they seemed to make a noise was when they scored or whatever that one song was they were singing. I thought our fans were an absolute credit to the club and had you not known any different, you would of thought it was us who were winning the easiest game of football on route to the cup.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tough game at Spam tonight, have a feeling they'll try and take a draw so hopefully we come out all guns blazing. Adebayor returning to form wouldn't go a miss. Hopefully they're silly enough to give away free kicks just outside the area and Bale is up for his best Ronaldo impression. 



Dale said:


> Just a quick question, what did Swansea's fans sound like on the TV yesterday? I was at Wembley yesterday (Bradford fan) and was actually quite disappointed with how quiet they seemed to be throughout the whole match. The only time they seemed to make a noise was when they scored or whatever that one song was they were singing. I thought our fans were an absolute credit to the club and had you not known any different, you would of thought it was us who were winning the easiest game of football on route to the cup.


I was at the game as well, Dad's a Bradford fan . They were quite disappointing I felt I was of the impression that the Welsh are passionate about their footballing teams. I certainly remember certain games where Swansea and Cardiff fans were noisy. Bradford fans are class though especially toward the end of the game with the flag waving for about 30 mins straight.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

It will be the awful acoustics inside Wembley.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Irish Jet said:


> That’s fair enough, at least you appreciate what he’s done, wasn’t getting that impression before. There is a fine line between what can be considered stale and what can be considered stable.
> 
> I do feel for Moyes though. He doesn’t strike me as a Wenger type, who will stubbornly not buy players for the sake of it; I think he’s genuinely feeding off scraps. Some of his signings have been masterful, my fear for Everton would be Moyes leaving, the club cashing in on Fellaini/Baines etc. and some idiot replacing them with sub-standard players hendo). I know if I were an Everton fan I’d rather put trust in Moyes who’s at least got solid track record replacing key players.
> 
> It could very easily go wrong very quickly. Villa are the prime example of this.


The Villa downfall happened when the manager who got them where they were threw a tantrum and fucked about IIRC. 

I appreciate Moyes for stabilising us, getting us in the CL in 04/05 and nearly getting us relegated but for a late turn around and us finishing 11th. Then again, he got us to 7th in his 2nd season and then managed to fuck it up and drop us in to 17th place the following season. 

Fellaini will be going if we don't get in the CL or fingers crossed he'll settle for the Europa League if we get in there. 



AlexHumph said:


> Fellaini will be gone in the summer anyway maybe Baines even if Moyes stays.


This. Although Baines will only go to a local top club, i.e United or City.



I Came To Play said:


> It will be the awful acoustics inside Wembley.


When a team makes noise, you'll be able to hear them regardless of the stadium.






Plus the fact Swansea we're so in control and the game was over by the second, I think it was a case of the fans enjoying watching them completely outplay a lower league team.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I remember the Swansea/Reading playoff fianl from 2011 at Wembley, that had a fantastic atmosphere through out the game, especially when Reading got it back to 3-2


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

El Sharaawy > Bale


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Cracking finish from Bale


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> El Sharaawy > Bale


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Could Madrid or Barca just hurry up and buy Bale already please? :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Carroll > El Sha' > Bale


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

No idea why Scott Parker is such a retarded footballer.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

BIG ANDY


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

BUY HIM BIG SAM!!!!!!!!!! DO IT!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Adebayors second touch is always an attempted tackle.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Cookie Monster said:


> No idea why Scott Parker is such a retarded footballer.


another overrated English player 

Hard worker but no technical skill, but I guess the ancient football England plays love those type of players


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Ade and Parker were useless that half, as they have been whenever they've pretty much played this season. Holtby looked lively but lost the ball far too often. Bale needs to see more of the ball, even if it means coming on the left for a while. Lloris sure is phenomenal, best goalkeeper in the Premier League.

I haven't seen much from West Ham this season but is that how they have been playing all season? My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hajduk1911 said:


> another overrated English player
> 
> Hard worker but no technical skill, but I guess the ancient football England plays love those type of players






Hajduk1911 said:


> Only in England can a club like Stoke be somewhat successful





Hajduk1911 said:


> Hopefully this loss knocks England out of the top 5-6 teams





Hajduk1911 said:


> England will still qualify but they shouldn't even be close to top 5 in the world,





Hajduk1911 said:


> Happiest, when Croatia eliminated England in Euro 2008 qualifying, ok the match didn't mean much for Croatia in the grand picture, but it was a nice moment





Hajduk1911 said:


> I'm glad England are out, ESPN for some reason thinks Americans cheer for England, which is not the case.





Hajduk1911 said:


> *Worst Team:* Hopefully England, but I can see them advancing in bullshit fashion





Hajduk1911 said:


> as an England hater, hopefully they hire Staurt Pearce, the U21s looked bad last summer





Hajduk1911 said:


> I will be the first to admit I am anti-England


seems like we've got another nitromalta here


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

ADEBAYOR IS THE WOAT :lmao

EDIT: GET INNNNNNNN JOE COLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Ade will never score for us again EVER.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Yussi > Lloris


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



united_07 said:


> seems like we've got another nitromalta here


Nitromatla has legend status but i guess someone needs to fill the big gaping hole left by him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

JOE FUCKING COLE.

LOLAdebayor


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

DEM LIVERPOOL GUYS :jordan2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Cole > Spurs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Bonus for everton and arsenal if spurs drop points here.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Got to laugh really :lol:

Losing to a team like West Ham is always quite funny. Game next week gets even bigger.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Got to laugh really :lol:
> 
> *Losing to a team like West Ham is always quite funny.* Game next week gets even bigger.


I'd fancy them to get something against us at upton park.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

WOATTENHAM.

We managed to win at Upton Park without a striker. :downing

INB4 Bale hattrick.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:jcole Thank you Joe :jcole Keep the 4th place dream alive for us


----------



## Dale

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Caulker could have had a hat-trick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



DwayneAustin said:


> :jcole Thank you Joe :jcole Keep the 4th place dream alive for us


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Caulker needs to learn how to head at goal.



DwayneAustin said:


> :jcole Thank you Joe :jcole Keep the 4th place dream alive for us


Oh christ.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Almost as bad as Ade's, difference is Caulker is a centre back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Everyone knew ade would be shite once he got a contract well everyone except levy it seems.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lloris GOATing


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Sack Matt Taylor.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


>





Joel said:


> Oh christ.


LOL'd at both :terry Na but seriously, 6th place is as high as we'll go. Still nice to dream though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Gylfi Sigurdsson :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL'd at both :terry Na but seriously, 6th place is as high as we'll go. Still nice to dream though.


Yep a 6th place finish is a lovely dream for you to have.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I want Matt Taylor's head on a fucking platter.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

WOAT Ham.

Pogatetz causing all manner of problems for his own team. Every single pass from here on needs to be on the floor to the feet of Lennon.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lloris' pace is fucking frightning


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yep a 6th place finish is a lovely dream for you to have.


:hendo5


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

This is so fucking typical, I can't even.. 

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yep a 6th place finish is a lovely dream for you to have.


4th Place dream - LOL To high

6th Place dream - LOL not high enough

:hendo5


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Pogatetz is getting done every time down that side.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

BALE

:lmao

he is in ridiculous form


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

About to divorce my wife to go and marry Gareth Bale.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:shaq


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

That Gareth Bale is making this Premier League lark look like a piece of piss


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck everything *throw hands in the air*


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I really hate that chimp like man.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

'kin hell Bale.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

GOATTENHAM? :avb2

Bale has been absolutely ridiculous this season. Possible argument for 3rd best player in the world based on the last 6 months?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> Fuck everything *throw hands in the air*


My feelings yesterday watching both games.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> I really hate that chimp like man.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

We need a bale smiley on here at this rate. Fuck


----------



## Duberry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rooney's still better imo





:jay2


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

What a player.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

He'll only be in England for three more months. He'll only be in England for three more months. Just gotta keep telling myself this and everything will be OK.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck can the Madrid £100m rumors start already.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

GOATottenham 
GOATeth Bale
GOATVB :avb1

Surprisingly entertaining match and interesting to see that despite there good start West Ham are starting to get dragged into a relegation battle.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I still stand by Thomas Muller > Bale :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



DwayneAustin said:


> He'll only be in England for three more months. He'll only be in England for three more months. Just gotta keep telling myself this and everything will be OK.


Last time i checked Manchester was in england and i mean to city not united :jose


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*










:shaq:shaq:shaq:shaq:shaq


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Madrid need to sign this man as soon as possible.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ngham-boss-Alex-McLeish-eyes-3m-defender.html


----------



## The Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



T-C said:


> What a player.


You remember conversation you & I had 3 years ago when we both said Gareth bale would be the player we would like SAF to sign to replace Giggs when he does eventually hang up his boots well yeah I would happily give SAF the money spurs wanted if it meant we could get him lol, what a awesome player. Shame it never happen though & if he is to leave in summer you just know he would join Real Madrid 

You good btw mate?


----------



## MOX

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ngham-boss-Alex-McLeish-eyes-3m-defender.html


:lmao

Nice find. 

With Smalling and Jones, and Fabio to come back, I can't believe Fergie is eyeing anybody other than Bale in the summer.


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



The Monster said:


> You remember conversation you & I had 3 years ago when we both said Gareth bale would be the player we would like SAF to sign to replace Giggs when he does eventually hang up his boots well yeah I would happily give SAF the money spurs wanted if it meant we could get him, what a awesome player.
> 
> You good btw mate?


If we have the money we should just throw all of it at Spurs for him, a truly remarkable talent. 

All good with me, hope all is well with yourself.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

If bale is moving in the summer, i hope we do everything we can to sign him. I'd probably we rather spent stupid money on Bale rather than Ronaldo at this point, due to age difference.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Bale Suarez RVP on another level this season.

Special mention: Mata


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ngham-boss-Alex-McLeish-eyes-3m-defender.html


The best thing about that article is the comments, especially this one



> I remember Spurs dancing in the street saying 'we beat Man. United to this brilliant young lad! Thanks Gareth, for turning us down!
> 
> - Harry Hewitt , Salford UK, 21/10/2009 16:06


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Last time i checked Manchester was in england and i mean to city not united :jose


:fergie no need for Bale when Giggs signs a new contract extension



Spoiler






Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :shaq:shaq:shaq:shaq:shaq






:delrio


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Let Bale go to madrid and we'll have ronaldo back please :fergie.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:missingBALEsmiley:


Barca need a plan B...ale? :andres


----------



## The Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



T-C said:


> If we have the money we should just throw all of it at Spurs for him, a truly remarkable talent.
> 
> All good with me, hope all is well with yourself.


My concern is David Gill no longer with us in summer so no idea how new man fair with transfer negotiations, also SAF last 2 times done deals with levy for Dimi & Carrick left bitter taste in his mouth nothing wrong with Levy getting best deal possible but always struggle trying get player off Spurs & then recent issues with Fryers as well. Not mention if spurs make CL & fact Bale by all accounts is very happy in North London his not going to go for cheap imo looking at around 45M maybe more.

I Think SAF may look into it but other then that I have serious doubts it ever happen but I would love for it to happen I really would but if he were to leave I sadly see him leaving the PL & joining Real Madrid annoyingly. Also i think James Rodriguez is maybe a better bet to come in to club to replace giggs on the LW.

I'm good just been messing about on my dart board, finally got one set up on my wall now. I don't know about you mate but the nerves are already starting to kick in for me for real madrid match earlier on today i was thinking about team selection SAF may opt for in the game? I was thinking he may go with exact same starting 11 he started with in 1st leg? Big call I know but thought it made most/more sense then it didn't.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Still think Bale will be at Spurs next season if they get champions league. However if he replicates this seasons form again all the tops clubs will want a piece of him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ngham-boss-Alex-McLeish-eyes-3m-defender.html


Dat talent scout McLeish :barry

Part about Blues' former criminal chairman aka the Chinese bad guy from Pineapple Express promising £40 million to spend was funny.

Was out for the game but Bale is in ridiculous form.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Bale's on another level to anyone else so far in 2013. Messi and Ronaldo can't touch him on this form compared to their 2013's so far. Incredible talent. Would kill for Utd to get him in the Summer. Don't see him moving this year if Spurs get Champions League but he'll move sooner rather than later. I'd like to think we have a good chance but there's doubts there with it Spurs and Levy. Plus if a foreign club come in then there's no way they sell to an English team over a foreign team. If the moves is feasible then he's well worth breaking the bank for.

Triffic match btw. Always great to watch Jussi at his best. Shame he's never played for a bigger club at a higher level. Lloris was on it again tonight. Loving this joke hole revival too. Quality player still.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Just got in - holy shit Bale is tearing everyone up at the moment! DAT goal. Always fun to beat West Ham away too.

All this talk about Bale leaving is interesting. Spurs couldn't be in a better position IMO. Either Bale stays, or we get crazy Ronaldo money. I saw someone a few pages back mention £45m. That's pretty laughable I feel, since Bale is comfortably in the top 10 players in the world right now (if not higher) and with his young age, it'd be a hefty fee indeed. I wouldn't be surprised to see £80m put on the table by someone.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

£80M?? :fergie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

















DAT BROMANCE


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*It all depends on who comes in for him and how desperate they are. If a bidding war ensues then it could be any figure. Spurs are getting CL next season so he won't leave in the summer and if he has a strong CL campaign then that fee will only sky rocket.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

AVB and Bale seem to have a great relationship. That might play a part.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

AVB > Chelolsea.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Cookie Monster said:


> DAT BROMANCE


The league is fucked if them two strike up a Mourinho/Lampard relationship. I bet AVB does the same thing Jose did and walks in on Bale in the shower to tell him he's the best player in the world :mourinho


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Spurs are indeed better than us.

I'm not taking this shit. I'm killing football tomorrow. Will keep you all updated. I know we all love it and I'm sorry I have to take it away from you guys, but this is just the way it has to be.

United running away with the title in Feburary. Spurs being better than us. Rafa in charge of us. EGame losing his mind. Renegade's location is Down Under. Football has become wrong.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Everybody just calm down. No matter how good Spurs look right now, Chelsea and Arsenal will finish above them. It's just the way it goes. The football gods must have it that way!


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> United running away with the title in Feburary. Spurs being better than us. Rafa in charge of us. EGame losing his mind. Renegade's location is Down Under. Football has become wrong.


You can even throw the La Liga table in there. Athletico Madrid have no place being between Madrid and Barca :andres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Nowhere near the best player in the league.

unk2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Would so love Spurs to finish above Chelsea for AVB's sake. I'd still be surprised if they finished top 4. Not seen their fixtures but they do like to collapse at this stage.

If Bale gets injured then they might as well forfeit the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> Spurs are indeed better than us.
> 
> I'm not taking this shit. I'm killing football tomorrow. Will keep you all updated. I know we all love it and I'm sorry I have to take it away from you guys, but this is just the way it has to be.
> 
> *United running away with the title in Feburary.* Spurs being better than us. Rafa in charge of us. EGame losing his mind. Renegade's location is Down Under. Football has become wrong.


Far from over :fergie. On a side note if chelsea end up finishing 5th without winning the fa cup or europa and torres is still at chelsea next season i fear the RIGHT ONE may have a full blown meltdown.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



> Chelsea: West Brom (h), Fulham (a), West Ham (h), Southampton (a), Sunderland (h), Tottenham (h), Liverpool (a), Swansea (h), Man Utd (a), Aston Villa (a), Everton (h).
> 
> Spurs: Arsenal (h), Liverpool (a), Fulham (h), Swansea (a), Everton (h), Chelsea (a), Man City (h), Southampton (h), Stoke (a), Sunderland (h).
> 
> ARSENAL: Tottenham (a), Everton (h), Swansea (a), Reading (h), West Brom (a), Norwich (h), Man Utd (home), QPR (a), Wigan (h), Newcastle (a).


Shits gonna get interesting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

All have tough looking fixtures and spurs have to play both chelsea and arsenal also looks like we could have a hand in it :rvp


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I wouldn't be filled with JOY if I was a Spurs fan looking at those fixtures.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

If :rvp costs us 4th place I may go and find Arsene and slap him myself.


----------



## Death Rider

I hope spurs finish 3rd and Chelsea finish outside the top 4. Agent rafa doing his job


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Don't like Spurs' chances looking at the fixtures. I think they must beat Arsenal on Sunday to stand a very strong chance of getting top 4 even with the gap as it stands now.

Arsenal won't have Europe to distract them and both Chelsea & Spurs will be playing Thursday/Sunday at least twice. Chelsea more likely to go further in Europa though with their respective opponents in the last 16.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rumors of a Terry/Rafa fallout in front of other players.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:terry


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Never expected THE GOAT OF WOATS AVB to actually turn GOAT.

:avb1


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

FAO the Liverpool boys out there. 

First one to spot the mistake...a winner is you.

(INB4 Downing/ Henderson)

"Took me a while." - :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



IncapableNinja said:


> FAO the Liverpool boys out there.
> 
> First one to spot the mistake...a winner is you.
> 
> (INB4 Downing/ Henderson)
> 
> "Took me a while." - :terry



Sterling :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

RAPE FACE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> RAPE FACE


Also it's not him :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:sterling been taking dem HGH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

bale doesn't seem to be the type to sign for another premier league club. he'll either stay at spuds who put so much faith in him, or he'll go to madrid for their 'talent exchange' thingo. wouldnt be surprised to see them get modric back as part of the deal.

also vinny injured his OTHER calf during rehab, maicon is having a 3rd knee surgery this season and kolo made 17 clearances vs chelsea, 10 more than any other player in the league.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> *bale doesn't seem to be the type to sign for another premier league club*. he'll either stay at spuds who put so much faith in him, or he'll go to madrid for their 'talent exchange' thingo. wouldnt be surprised to see them get modric back as part of the deal.
> 
> also vinny injured his OTHER calf during rehab, maicon is having a 3rd knee surgery this season and kolo made 17 clearances vs chelsea, 10 more than any other player in the league.


You never know. :cashley :rvp


----------



## CNew2

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

As much as I've read that Kolo Toure is a liability in defense and that he won't be returning to City next season, I was quite impressed with him yesterday. When Chelsea had a two on one break and Kolo was the last line of defense, I thought that defending was absolutely exceptional. Then of course you had the superb strikes from Yaya and Tevez.

Bale is just...on another level right now. I'd hate to see him go to United, just as I was when RVP left Arsenal for them. But I'm afraid the big money is coming and I don't see how Tottenham can say no.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Bale should come back home

Puncheon Lallana Bale
Lambert

Ramirez and J-Rod on bench if needed :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> Spurs are indeed better than us.
> 
> I'm not taking this shit. I'm killing football tomorrow. Will keep you all updated. I know we all love it and I'm sorry I have to take it away from you guys, but this is just the way it has to be.
> 
> United running away with the title in Feburary. Spurs being better than us. Rafa in charge of us. EGame losing his mind. *Renegade's location is Down Under*. Football has become wrong.


:kobe3

Bale on fire, but he's not playing as his traditional winger spot anymore, coming inside more often and it's working this season. He's a tad greedy in the games I've watched lately tho, does fancy himself to shoot a bit too often, kinda like Ronaldo. Still, can't deny he's in career best form and one of the form players of 2013.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Beast of a player Bale's turned out to be, to think he used to be a fullback. It's funny with Chelsea, Hazard was hyped up to be that kind of world-beating forward, 'Beglian Ronaldo' he was dubbed last summer and while he's turned out to be a class playmaker and a very good dribbler, he hasn't quite lived up to the hype.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

hazard goes missing in big games imo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Spurs should be targeting second. They could do it. Have City at home.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

they also have arsenal away, liverpool away, swansea away, chelsea away and stoke away


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Run home:

Manchester City

Villa (A), Wigan (H), Everton (A), Newcastle (H), Man United (A), West Brom (H), Spurs (A), West Ham (H), Swansea (A), Reading (A), Norwich (H)

Tottenham

Arsenal (H), Liverpool (A), Fulham (H), Swansea (A), Everton (H), Chelsea (A), Man City (H), Wigan (A), Southampton (H), Stoke (A), Sunderland (H)

Chelsea

West Brom (H), Fulham (A), West Ham (H), Southampton (A), Sunderland (H), Spurs (H), Liverpool (A), Swansea (H), Man United (A), Villa (A), Everton (H)

Looking at this, the race for second is still on. However, Chelsea have their bogey trip to Craven Cottage, as well as Anfield, and a visit to Old Trafford. Spurs face 'tougher' games but could get decent results in them, and City, if they play to their expected level, should coast 2nd.

In a season of nothing much else, perhaps Rafa will be content with dat 4th palced trophy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

there's 5 points gap + 11 goals, or 7 points + 1 goal. i only see us possibly dropping points in 3 of those games, vs everton, united and spurs. the rest i'd expect us to win.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I wouldn't be so confident about Swansea away. 

Villa will be fighting for their lives on Monday too. So expect to win 4-0 :darkbarry


----------



## hassassin

The Premier League is NO LONGER the strongest league in the world.

It was.

Aside from Chelsea's unbelievably fortunate road to Champions League triumph, the Premiership has lost it's era of dominance in this competition.

English teams have come horribly unstuck against Spanish opposition these last few seasons.

However the Premier League is STILL more competitive as a whole than La Liga. One season with United running away with it doesn't change that. The gap between the rest of the league members is tight.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I'm surprised Bale's hair is still black, because based off his form I'd swear that he's turned Super Saiyan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



haribo said:


> I wouldn't be so confident about Swansea away.
> 
> Villa will be fighting for their lives on Monday too. So expect to win 4-0 :darkbarry


:darkbarry own goal special.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :darkbarry own goal special.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Where is Shep I want to celebrate BIG TITUS' GOATness during the last two Sunderland games.


----------



## Goku

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Between Hazard, Bale and Tello, who would one pick for their club?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

^tello



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Where is Shep I want to celebrate BIG TITUS' GOATness during the last two Sunderland games.


:hendo5


he's been so gash it's awful. Apparently :mangane bossed it in a reserves game last night so plz start him :mon. MON PLZ


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Between Hazard, Bale and Tello, who would one pick for their club?


James Rodriguez


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Between Hazard, Bale and Tello, who would one pick for their club?


deulofeu


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> hazard goes missing in big games imo.


It's not an opinion. It's a fact.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

i was treading on eggshells until it became either JOEL APPROVED or JOEL DISAPPROVED


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

You did the right thing, therefore you are no longer THE WRONG ONE. I am proud of you, Kizwell.

From now on, you will be known as THE DOES THINGS CORRECTLY ONE.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Between Hazard, Bale and Tello, who would one pick for their club?


Bale or Tello. idk, would need to see more of Tello play to make up my mind. 



Joel said:


> You did the right thing, therefore you are no longer THE WRONG ONE. I am proud of you, Kizwell.
> 
> From now on, you will be known as THE DOES THINGS CORRECTLY ONE.


I'm clearly THE ONE JOEL GETS UNHAPPY AT :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> You did the right thing, therefore you are no longer THE WRONG ONE. I am proud of you, Kizwell.
> 
> From now on, you will be known as THE DOES THINGS CORRECTLY ONE.


we need a 'THE EFFICIENT ONE'


----------



## kingfunkel

hassassin said:


> However the Premier League is STILL more competitive as a whole than La Liga. One season with United running away with it doesn't change that. The gap between the rest of the league members is tight.


Outside of Barcelona, Madrid on their day and occasionally At Madrid the league is mostly unpredictable and very competitive(result wise) as anyone can beat anyone. Granda pushed Barca better than most "BIG" clubs, for example Man U in both the recent CL finals. 

Betis having a great 2-3 years after coming back up, a team that beat Man city went on to be relegated. A team that beat United with style in Bilbao were fortunate not to get relegated. Mallorca had a great season should of been in the Europa league, Levante also have been great too but people who only watch Madrid & Barca see them dominate, so it's a 2 team league. Both Barca and Madrid were really lucky to beat Deportivo who had just been promoted.

The spanish league is stronger than is made to believe by English media. The whole "too physical" arguement is gone because what is a freekick in Spain is also a freekick in the premier league these days. So they come out with another arguement "non competitive" to validate the English league as the best.

Also if Barca and Madrid were in the premier league, I believe they'd be first and second.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

if you're talking about villarreal we beat them 2-1 and 3-0. unless there's some other team that did so.

villarreal got absolutely brutalised by injuries too. something like 7-8 of their first team players were out for one of the games.


----------



## kingfunkel

Ahh yeah that's right, you did beat them. Why was I thinking Villarreal beat city :/ meh nevermind, must of dreamt it, ignore that part.


----------



## Goku

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Might change my name to THE HOHENHEIM ONE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tello over Bale.

Superb :lol


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tello over Bale

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

How about Tello _and_ Bale? Even though Tello signed a new contract this season, his buyout clause is still £10 million. Wouldn't be surprised to see clubs in for him in the summer.


----------



## Goku

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Funny, why?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

if that's directed at my post HOL, coz right now Bale is a much better play than Tello. And before you say Tello is young and will improve, Bale's only 23 himself.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tello has only started 5 games in the league all season, it is ridiculous to compare him with Bale


----------



## Kiz

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

still sticking with my boy gerard

gonna be something incredible in a few years time.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Not denying how good Bale has been this season but if he goes to madrid like he's been rumored to i can see him pulling a Modric or Sahin. Tello should be in the Barca starting XI because he has been really good this season from what little we've seen from him.


----------



## uknoww

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

bale is going to man utd


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tello is 2 years younger and has been great at the 2nd best team in the world in the short time he's played, I dunno who I'd pick personally but it isn't exactly a ridiculous comparison.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Tello's a great talent and could be potentially better than Bale, but right now there's no question that Bale's the better player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rather have BEBE.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> Tello is 2 years younger and has been great at the 2nd best team in the world in the short time he's played, I dunno who I'd pick personally but it isn't exactly a ridiculous comparison.


is is really, what big games has tello started in this season? Bale is literally carrying Spurs at the moment, while Tello is playing in arguably the best team in the world alongside the likes of Messi, Iniesta and Xavi etc, most coming on as a sub when the opponents are tired, against mainly teams who are near the bottom end of the table.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Only in here could there be an actual debate between bale and tello :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



united_07 said:


> is is really, what big games has tello started in this season? Bale is literally carrying Spurs at the moment, while Tello is playing in arguably the best team in the world alongside the likes of Messi, Iniesta and Xavi etc, most coming on as a sub when the opponents are tired, against mainly teams who are near the bottom end of the table.


It's not about who's better though it's about who you would want in your team.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> It's not about who's better though it's about who you would want in your team.


Thats what i thought people would understand but leave it to the United fans to be fucking dopey about it (easy dig, but its true 8*D)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> It's not about who's better though it's about who you would want in your team.


and surely you would want the very best players in your team, it's just comm.. Oh wait your an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



93.20 said:


> they also have arsenal away, liverpool away, swansea away, chelsea away and stoke away


Yep, Spurs have had a handy run of fixtures and have taken full advantage but they'll fall away again after those fixtures above. Still have a good chance of fourth though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rather have BEBE.


Still remember a United fan saying that Bebe was better than Bale because he was signed for £8,000,000 and played for Man Utd. This was the same night Gareth Bale had scored a hattrick against Inter Milan at the San Siro too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



danny_boy said:


> and surely you would want the very best players in your team, it's just comm.. Oh wait your an Arsenal fan.


:wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



danny_boy said:


> and surely you would want the very best players in your team, it's just comm.. Oh wait your an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> It's not about who's better though it's about who you would want in your team.


So current right now, you'd rather have Tello on your team? :kobe


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yep, Spurs have had a handy run of fixtures and have taken full advantage but they'll fall away again after those fixtures above. Still have a good chance of fourth though.


Well we don't have Arsenal away for a start, we have them at home and I see no reason why we can't beat them and give them a gap. They will then meet Everton at home and Swansea away, two games capable of them dropping points.

Liverpool away is tricky as they have improved this year. But we have been superb against Liverpool away in recent years and can't remember the last time we lost to them. West Brom can go to Liverpool and win, I am sure we can. But I'd certainly take a point right now.

Swansea away is tricky, they play great football, I do think a draw is also capable. They can pass the ball all they want, they still have to be deadly with it. They came to White Hart Lane and we outplayed them, kept Michu quiet and got all three points. 

Chelsea away is a game we never win, we've won at Old Trafford, Emirates, Anfield etc. but Stamford Bridge is the next big scalp we want to take. AVB will be up for this and so will we especially if the battle for 3rd is still on by then, I'd take a point.

I think we are more than capable than picking up 3 points away at Stoke, we have done in the past. In fact I think we have a better away record at Stoke than we do a home record against them which is promising.

Whatever happens though, I think it will be a great run in for 3rd/4th place. Our next two games are crucial to where we will be in all honesty after playing Arsenal and Liverpool.


----------



## united_07

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



AlexHumph said:


> It's not about who's better though it's about who you would want in your team.


still stand by my point though, when Bale was the same age as Tello he was scoring a hattrick against Inter Milan, and winning the PFA Player of the Year,


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Parison Sapphire said:


> So current right now, you'd rather have Tello on your team? :kobe


I didn't say that at any point :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

People talking about the race for 3rd and 4th when there is still a title race taking place.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> People talking about the race for 3rd and 4th when there is still a title race taking place.


----------



## EGame

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Amazing how much praise Bale gets on here these days. 

1 or 2 seasons ago he was the most overrated player on the planet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Amazing how someone can improve in 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



EGame said:


> Amazing how much praise Bale gets on here these days.
> 
> 1 or 2 seasons ago he was the most overrated player on the planet.


I don't really like him just like wilshere but both are fantastic and deserve all the praise they get especially bale who is possibly one of 2/3 best players in the league this season and it's not even close


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



EGame said:


> Amazing how much praise Bale gets on here these days.
> 
> 1 or 2 seasons ago he was the most overrated player on the planet.


2 seasons ago he was overrated. This is 2 seasons hence.

Some football fans actually allow football to alter footballing opinions. This however is a very small minority.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



EGame said:


> Amazing how much praise Bale gets on here these days.
> 
> 1 or 2 seasons ago he was the most overrated player on the planet.


A player has improved over the course of 2 seasons, who'd have known?



AlexHumph said:


> I didn't say that at any point :lol


You said you wasn't sure who you'd pick, you surely would rather a player who's scored 15 goals in the league as opposed to someone who's made very few appearances for Barca?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

He's still overrated by the Sky/British media hype machine. That's not saying he isn't a class player, he is, but all the bollocks about him being just behind Messi and Ronaldo or a few idiots saying he's on par with Ronaldo is annoying. That's not Bale's fault though.

Still a monkey faced diving twat though.

Come to United!


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Animal faced diver? Clearly only one true home for him :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Rush said:


> Bale or Tello. idk, would need to see more of Tello play to make up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clearly THE ONE JOEL GETS UNHAPPY AT :side:


I like you, RUS. You're my ....., man.

But you gotta get AVB's dick out your mouth. That aint cool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:avb2

The more time that passes the more you will agree with me. Not going to try and change your mind though but let me ask you something, who would you rather AVB or Rafa :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

THE GINGER ONE.


----------



## haribo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Joel was littering me with AVB GIFs yesterday. Just thought you should all know.



uknoww said:


> bale is going to man utd


I like the way you think, boy. You're wrong, but I still like it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Bale and Tello is actually a legit comparison to some people? Tello's got bags of potential but he's nowhere near the level of Bale right now. Still very rash in his end product and his general team play. 

Bale's as good as Messi and Ronaldo when he's playing like he has been recently. The difference is how consistently he performs like that. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...r-john-carew-to-join-inter-milan-8511878.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Shit, I forgot Everton are playing Oldham tonight.

This is going to be embarrassing.

0-1 to Oldham.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Shame Bale is welsh and like best and also giggs we'll most likely never see him grace the world cup.


Carew to inter :lmao does that top faubert to madrid?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I'd say so because at least Faubert could run.

EDIT - Argh, I hate Carew so much. Just the mention of his name has brought back painful memories of roughly a decade ago. Not to mention he virtually ended Hleb's career with one of the worst tackles I've ever seen in my life (which he only got a yellow for, thanks racist English refs).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Wish the weekend would hurry up and come so we can get norwich out the way and look forward to the madrid clash.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Silent Alarm said:


> He's still overrated by the Sky/British media hype machine. That's not saying he isn't a class player, he is, but all the bollocks about him being just behind Messi and Ronaldo or a few idiots saying he's on par with Ronaldo is annoying. That's not Bale's fault though.
> 
> Still a monkey faced diving twat though.


^ This is where I stand. Dangerous player though.

But we've got a plan to stop Monkey boy at the Lane. Walcott will be all dressed in a banana suit and will run up and down on the right flank. #ManMythLegendGeniusGod :wenger


----------



## T-C

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Comparing Tello to Bale. My lord.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Cheeky midweek acca. Gone for:

Burnley Vs Huddersfield (Burnley)
Bolton Vs Peterborough (Bolton)
Bologna Vs Fiorentina (Fiorentina)
Sheffield United Vs Leyton Orient (Sheffield United)*

*£5 returns about £50 with SkyBet.*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ConnorMCFC said:


> *Cheeky midweek acca. Gone for:
> 
> Burnley Vs Huddersfield (Burnley)
> Bolton Vs Peterborough (Bolton)
> Bologna Vs Fiorentina (Fiorentina)
> Sheffield United Vs Leyton Orient (Sheffield United)*
> 
> *£5 returns about £50 with SkyBet.*


Gone for Bolton, Burton, Sheff Utd treble myself, £10 returns £50 on bet365


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ConnorMCFC said:


> *Cheeky midweek acca. Gone for:
> 
> Burnley Vs Huddersfield (Burnley)
> Bolton Vs Peterborough (Bolton)
> Bologna Vs Fiorentina (Fiorentina)
> Sheffield United Vs Leyton Orient (Sheffield United)*
> 
> *£5 returns about £50 with SkyBet.*


Look's like a decent bet, but if any of them ruin it for you it'll be huddersfield.

Quote me later if it happens :terry.


----------



## Vader

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

MCFC? I hope one team lets you down.

:rooney


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Vader13 said:


> MCFC? I hope one team lets you down.
> 
> :rooney


In the 94th minute of a maximum of 3 minutes of added time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*










:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

After last season's Titanic by AVB starring Juan Mata and FernandA Torres? Well, it seems, Torres has a good future in movies after he retires...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Moyes has dropped Fellaini and is starting Phil Neville centre mid. 

Hahahahahaha! What the fuck. He isn't even on the bench. Good fucking god. Did Moyes miss how dangerous they are from set pieces and the height they have?

If we lose this then he will have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Everton: Howard, Coleman, Jagielka, Distin, Baines, Mirallas, Neville, Gibson, Pienaar, Osman, Jelavic. Subs: Mucha, Heitinga, Oviedo, Naismith, Hitzlsperger, Vellios, Duffy.

Oldham: Bouzanis, Brown, Mvoto, Tarkowski, Grounds, Croft, Furman, Baxter, Obita, Iwelumo, Barnard. Subs: Cisak, Wesolowski, Simpson, Smith, Millar, Winchester, Mellor.

Thank God that Smith is on the bench.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

nice goal for everton expecting a 4-1 win


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fuck it, all you losers watching EL AWFULCO, I'll do the updates on this worldy on my own...

THE BELGIAN RONALDO 1-0


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Former Everton player Jose Baxter smashes the post.

Game on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Baines steps up to take the penalty andddd....

goal.

2-0


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Here to break up the consecutive posts 

:sandow2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER

Half time, good first half.

Coleman is class, still can't believe he cost 65k. 65 motherfucking grand.

Jelavic is working hard and will hopefully get a chance in the second half, TBR finally gets on the scoresheet and barring Baxter hitting the post we haven't really been threatened.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Fucking Bologna
*:cussin:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

3-0

Osman

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

3-1

Smith

FUCK OFF! 30 minutes to go


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Wrong thread :side:

LA LIGA IN THE TITLE IS CONFUSING


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*










The Belgian Ronaldo runs the ball out of play in front of the Oldham fans who give him sarcastic cheers, he lets them know the score. :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Game over, 3-1.

Bring on Wigan. 

Good posting lads, more of the same tomorrow for the Chelsea game. :side:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Look's like a decent bet, but if any of them ruin it for you it'll be huddersfield.
> 
> Quote me later if it happens :terry.


*DAMN!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ConnorMCFC said:


> *DAMN!*


:fergie


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Rush said:


> Thats what i thought people would understand but leave it to the United fans to be fucking dopey about it (easy dig, but its true 8*D)


if you honestly would take Tello in your team over Bale right now, you should never watch football again.

:kanye


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



ROUSEY said:


> Game over, 3-1.
> 
> Bring on Wigan.
> 
> Good posting lads, more of the same tomorrow for the Chelsea game. :side:


:darren


----------



## Rush

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Renegade™ said:


> if you honestly would take Tello in your team over Bale right now, you should never watch football again.
> 
> :kanye


You illiterate fuck. You even read my post on this? :hendo5


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

nice drawing


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The Berb, what an artist.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21592001

SCUM.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*










Adam Morgan gonna fuck that ass up more than chipotle


----------



## Razor King

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ry--club-remove-Champions-League-picture.html

So Di Matteo goes and Bosingwa stays?


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Destiny said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21592001
> 
> SCUM.


For fuck sake United07 :side:



Razor King said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ry--club-remove-Champions-League-picture.html
> 
> So Di Matteo goes and Bosingwa stays?


Da fuck? Did he fuck Roman's Chick or something?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Da fuck? Did he fuck Roman's Chick or something?


Close. He dropped the 'chick' Torres. Naughty Roberto told to empty his desk after that!fpalm

I'm just surprised Roman didn't replace it with a poster of him on it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Destiny said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21592001
> 
> SCUM.


St Helens mention :hb

Wanted to go to this but after all that shite went down I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Curry

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

*Chelsea team v Middlesbrough:*
Cech; Ferreira, Ivanovic,Terry (c), Bertrand; Ramires, Ake; Moses, Oscar, Benayoun; Torres
Subs: Turnbull, Cole, David Luiz, Lampard, Hazard, Marin, Ba

Majorly weakened team. Will be tough to get much from that at the Riverside.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Team is still very strong compared to Middlesbroughs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The Times, who are somewhat credible, reporting today that PSG are going to make a serious push for Rooney this summer. 

Fuck it, I'd get as much as we can, while we can. He's going to be looking a new contract soon anyways the cunt. Sell him, give it all to BALE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Falcao, Fellaini and a top centre back to Chelsea next season.

Cavani and Bale to City next season.

NO ONE to United next season.

The rise of the SUGAR DADDY clubs next season :kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Team is still very strong compared to Middlesbroughs.


I know you would think boro are a championship side.


Out of all the CM's and you go for Afroman :terry so much for a sugar daddy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> I know you would think boro are a championship side.
> 
> 
> *Out of all the CM's and you go for Afroman :terry so much for a sugar daddy.*


Belgian revolution, son. I would have added ANOTHER central midfielder too, but I couldn't think of one.

Kizwell and I are already in discussion of how we will split the trophies next season. Bad news for everyone else.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> Belgian revolution, son. I would have added ANOTHER central midfielder too, but I couldn't think of one.
> 
> Kizwell and I are already in discussion of how we will split the trophies next season. Bad news for everyone else.


WRONG one, we all know it's liverpools year.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Ferreira is still at Chelsea ? Whut.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Ake is just out there flying around like there is no tomorrow. Hasn't made a bad tackle yet, but I can see a red card coming.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



WWE_TNA said:


> Out of all the CM's and you go for Afroman :terry so much for a sugar daddy.


Jelly you're going to be out bidded in the bidding war for the SEXY FRO

:fellaini1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Destiny said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21592001
> 
> SCUM.


Guy who got on the pitch is an absolute tit and whoever lobbed the flare pitchside isn't much better. Needlessly stupid in this day and age. Reminds me of last season in I think the Manchester Senior Cup at Eastlands there were only a few thousand there and it kicked off a bit when United won with a lot getting onto the pitch and celebrating.

Coverage about the FA Youth Cup tie in 2011 is woefully poor though. A handful of fans were obsessed with Hillsbrough and Heysel with the majority ignoring them and just singing pro United songs. The 'flare' was also a smoke bomb which was let off near the back, dispersed within 45 seconds and which saw the 2 lads who were with me at the game get ejected immediately. Nowt else went on and it was a complete overreaction when the press were reporting that the entire United end was involved.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Also, what channel are Chelsea on?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Boro have been shocking lately and their squad is seriously depleted i'd be suprised if chelsea don't score atleast 3.


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Just can't create chances anymore. Moses trying hard though. Put in a good cross early that Oscar really ought to finish.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:torres what a finish.


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Someone let Merson do the SkySports.com Live Commentary tonight by the looks of it :terry



> GOAL - RAMIRES - Ball comes for the Brazilian on the edge of the box and his half-volley *flys* into top-corner.]


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Fantastic counter attack from Moses and Oscar...

DIES AT TORRES


----------



## Destiny

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Joel, do you expect Torres to leave at the end of the season?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Lovely goal, game over.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Chelsea manager Rafael Benitez on the club's supporters: "They are wasting time with their banners and songs. They don't need to worry about me. I leave at end of the season"


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

He's so hilariously bad at timing.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Rafa laying down some more FACHTS tonight :wilkins


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

You're getting sacked in the morning :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

♫ _He's crackin' up, he's crackin' up, Rafa's crackin' up!_ ♫

:fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

wow as if Rafa isn't already unpopular enough with his own fans he then goes and criticises them, gonna be an awkard 3 months for him

Funny though :fergie


----------



## Death Rider

Well it was dumb to criticise the fans in public they have hardly given him any reason to like them lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

3 months? It could be ''cheque please'' (waiter) much sooner than that.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

The interim Chelsea "fans" should leave at the end of the season. 

Meanies. 

:nando


----------



## DA

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



> "They are wasting time with their banners and songs. They don't need to worry about me. I leave at end of the season *with FA Cup and Europa League trophies, no?"*


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

I await Roman offering him a £5m contract in May


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

:lmao

Return from pub to see Rafa's press conference. Such joy. I've never been a fan of his but he spoke the truth tonight. It was a pretty stupid appointment in the first place to say the least, but what happens now? They can't sack him. No one will do the job until end of the season or anyone half way credible would take it on full time if it was offered.

Feed them :kean


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Return from pub to see Rafa's press conference. Such joy. I've never been a fan of his but he spoke the truth tonight. It was a pretty stupid appointment in the first place to say the least, but what happens now? They can't sack him. No one will do the job until end of the season or anyone half way credible would take it on full time if it was offered.
> 
> Feed them :kean


Could probably see Chelsea bring in someone like Avram again for a few months before making a big play for Hiddink in the summer.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

It was obvious how this would end from the moment he was appointed.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Could probably see Chelsea bring in someone like Avram again for a few months before making a big play for Hiddink in the summer.


Hiddink is retiring from football in the summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

So yeah just watched the whole press conference. Honestly the guy spoke the truth for real. I mean end of the day he is an interm manager and seems like he has no future plans to stick around. So yeah he can't really be fired now and he's walking in 3 months time anyway so the fans may as well just suck it up and get behind the team. If he was on a long term contract fair enough but for 3 months, why risk the harmony of the team having a go at a Manager who doesn't even give 2 shits if they get top 4 or not?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

Roman's chance to be boss. You know he wants it. Torres every week & Ba can get back on the bench.

Maybe Chelsea missing out on Champions League this year will make him realise the mistakes he's made. . . sorry, knew it was stupid when I heard it in my head!


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

@Destiny - Dunno about Torres. Not sure who would buy him, so probably stuck with him. Hopefully we can loan him out, just to get him away from the club even on a short term basis.



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Return from pub to see Rafa's press conference. Such joy. I've never been a fan of his but he spoke the truth tonight. It was a pretty stupid appointment in the first place to say the least, but what happens now? They can't sack him. No one will do the job until end of the season or anyone half way credible would take it on full time if it was offered.
> 
> Feed them :kean


Weren't you pro booing Kean and upset when the media said bad things about the Rover fans? Kinda hypocritical then, no?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just seen the press conference myself and was disappointed it wasn't some kind of CM Punk style rant (I DEMAND RESHPECHT) but he does make valid points and what would be best for Chelsea from Saturday till the end of the season is for the fans to just get behind the team and not to even acknowledge Rafa which is probably stating the obvious but I guess we'll see how obvious it is come Saturday


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> Weren't you pro booing Kean and upset when the media said bad things about the Rover fans? Kinda hypocritical then, no?


Kean was getting us relegated, never a manager before appointed by his agent who was advising the club during and after the takeover. We were rapidly going down hill, from mid-table under Sam to just surviving with a win on the last day. Chelsea fans were against Rafa when he was appointed because he spoke ill of them when he was at Liverpool. Still in top four and in with a shout of FA Cup & Europa League. Boo fucking hoo, whinge when you're in danger of being ruined like we were & now are. That's why we wanted Kean out with Venky's but we still gave them a chance, almost 10 months before chants & protests started.

We were worried about the club, getting relegated and bad ownership putting our future at risk. Look what happened. We were relegated and we're in financial meltdown come May when we don't get promoted because our idiot owners allowed Kean to give 30+ players like Etuhu, Gomes & Murphy huge wages on the assumption we'd go up. We ain't going up and no one's taking them off our hands, meaning we can't offload them and we're fucked because we need the money to sign new players.

At the end of the day we cared about the future of the club, knowing where it was going after giving Kean over half a season before the boos began. Chelsea never have given Rafa a chance, banners from first game because he slagged them off and because Di Matteo was sacked. Big difference. Besides, Chelsea fans were amongst everyone slagging off Rovers fans for wanting Kean out. *They're the hypocrites for not even giving Rafa a chance. We wanted Kean out for the right reasons. With Chelsea fans and Rafa it was personal.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*

A load of nonsense and I don't usually say that about your posts, Nige.



Nige™ said:


> Kean was getting us relegated, never a manager before appointed by his agent who was advising the club during and after the takeover. We were rapidly going down hill, from mid-table under Sam to just surviving with a win on the last day. Chelsea fans were against Rafa when he was appointed because he spoke ill of them when he was at Liverpool. Still in top four and in with a shout of FA Cup & Europa League. Boo fucking hoo, whinge when you're in danger of being ruined like we were & now are. That's why we wanted Kean out with Venky's but we still gave them a chance, almost 10 months before chants & protests started.


You all didn't give Kean a chance either. Even though he kept you up the year before, it was still Kean out at the quickest chance the following season.

Chelsea fans didn't like Rafa because of personal issues, yes. But just look at his last years in work. Fucking pathetic. Taking Liverpool from 2nd to 7th and then destroying Inter after winning the CL. And now at Chelsea? Taking us from 4 points behind United to 19 points.

Don't even start the normal smaller club stuff of "oh you have it good" shit. We're measured on complete different scales. Our goals are different. Are failures are different. When my club starts to decline in size and reputation, then I'll alter what I think we should be achieving. Unitl then and while I see top players at my club, I'll fucking whinge if I don't think we're playing to our maximum, thank you very much.



Nige™ said:


> We were worried about the club, getting relegated and bad ownership putting our future at risk. Look what happened. We were relegated and we're in financial meltdown come May when we don't get promoted because our idiot owners allowed Kean to give 30+ players like Etuhu, Gomes & Murphy huge wages on the assumption we'd go up. We ain't going up and no one's taking them off our hands, meaning we can't offload them and we're fucked because we need the money to sign new players.


Well Kean had you in the play offs and close to the top of the league, so you're just blaming him for the hell of it now. You don't want to ever give him credit, even when he was doing well in the Championship. Your squad was not very good for Premier League standards, so it would have been a miracle to keep you up.



Nige™ said:


> At the end of the day we cared about the future of the club, knowing where it was going after giving Kean over half a season before the boos began. Chelsea never have given Rafa a chance, banners from first game because he slagged them off and because Di Matteo was sacked. Big difference. Besides, Chelsea fans were amongst everyone slagging off Rovers fans for wanting Kean out. *They're the hypocrites for not even giving Rafa a chance. We wanted Kean out for the right reasons. With Chelsea fans and Rafa it was personal.*


Rovers fans knew that Kean wasn't the right manager appointed. Chelsea knew that Rafa wasn't the right manager appointed. There isn't a big difference, except that Kean never bad mouthed you guys prior.

Rafa should have known what to expect. Football fans don't forget shit like that. Only players can sometimes get away with it if they come in and play their heart out for a club that they once dissed. 

People are acting like Chelsea are booing Rafa throughout the 90 mins. If we play like shit at home, then his ass gets booed. That's about it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Nobody should ever boo a manager during matches, whether that be fans of Chelsea, Blackburn or any other side. Booing manager's/players during games just creates a hostile atmosphere that is completely detrimental to your own team's cause. Protesting against the board outside of the stadium before and after games? I've got no problem with that, but you should back your manager during games regardless of his character and quality because that support will also be reflected onto the rest of your team. I know this because I remember the Worthy out era and the poisonous atmosphere that surrounded NCFC during the Roeder out "tenure" (if you want to know why I used this word then just ask). Another recent example of fans being morons and booing their manager is Mick McCarty at Wolves, that ended really well. 

The main thing that these situations all have in common is that the clubs in question all have/had fucked up boards and they were the main problems that were/are within each club. Get a decent board and you'll get decent managers, having a shit board means that you'll likely end up with other shit managers after you've booed the previous incumbent out of the club, otherwise you might end up with a decent manager who is mismanaged over time. The main point is that removing a shit/failing manager won't negate the flaws of a failing board, therefore the reason to boo is negated. 

I suppose that it's a bit more difficult to justify Chelsea fan's protestations against Rafa's short term appointment when considering the amount of success that they have acquired over the years during Roman's Reign, but I can understand Chelsea fan's frustrations as I did with Blackburn when Kean was managing them _in the premier league_, yet that still doesn't justify booing during games in my opinion. Support your team during the match, all of the other shit can take place before and after the game.

Having said that it's generally just pissed up louts, dingles and knuckle draggers that boo in these situations because they're probably frustrated within their own shitty lives and use the football as a form of release. This doesn't just relate to the booing of managers either. Obviously there will be exceptions because you'll get some people who crumble under these anxiety ridden situations but it doesn't change the fact that booing and screaming for a manager to be sacked is essentially pointless.

It's also funny to see *Nige* continuing with his attempt to re-write history commie style. "Rovers won't get promoted because of Kean's signings, blah, blah", that's two points per game (the same average as Michael Appleton) in the championship Kean, the kind of form that will win you a league. There's one reason and one reason only why Blackburn won't go up this season and that's Venky's appointment of Berg who managed an amazing 6 points out of 10 games. Every other manager has got results out of the squad that Kean left behind, take Berg's appointment out of the equation and Blackburn have gained 39 points from 24 games which is essentially top six form.

By the way, I just wanted to say that *Nige* has talked a lot of shit in the other thread *Joel*. That load of old guff wasn't a rare exception by any means.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: If La Liga is a SUNNY SPL, what is the Premier League?*



Joel said:


> You all didn't give Kean a chance either. Even though he kept you up the year before, it was still Kean out at the quickest chance the following season.


Kean was appointed in December 2010. The first protests came in September 2011. I think that's pretty clear.

How is that not giving Kean a chance? There was absolutely no vocal negativity in stadiums for 10 months. When we were in danger of going down in May 2011 at Wolves, look at our support that day. It was like a championship winning day for us. We were fully behind the whole club/team all the way. We were prepared to give Kean & Venky's a chance, and after a shit start including losing at home to Wolves, City 4-0 and then Spurs, then the protests started.

Honestly Joel, anything to the contrary is nonsense. He got more than a chance when he shouldn't have got the job in the first place. He never received criticism at games until we started the 11/12 season badly and the disastrous transfer window that he promised so much but delivered nothing but a waste of money. All his signings that window bar Goodwillie who doesn't play have left (Petrovic & Yakubu) either been paid off (Simon Vuckevic, Bruno Ribeiro & Myles Anderson - son of the agent of Kean who got him the job and advised Venky's to sack Sam & hire Kean) or been sent out on loan (Rochina & Formica).

We knew we were in trouble under Kean. Anyone could see it and we were proved right. After giving him more than enough time, the fans were proved right when we were relegated.

I've got no problem with you Joel and think you're a good guy & poster but *all of that is statistically true. It's not rubbish or nonsense at all and I resent it being deemed such.* That's the problem with neutral fans, and *I admit I'm guilty myself as we all are* of believing we know best but clearly what you've posted is wrong, misguided and also based on hearsay.

Neutral fans who think differently have slagged Rovers fans off ever since because they don't know fully what went on and clearly 'when'. Thankfully most reputable journalists have stated such since and even during the troubles.



Joel said:


> Well Kean had you in the play offs and close to the top of the league, so you're just blaming him for the hell of it now. You don't want to ever give him credit, even when he was doing well in the Championship. Your squad was not very good for Premier League standards, so it would have been a miracle to keep you up.


I've already said that Kean was sacked at a time when he had a case not to be. He should've been sacked on at least three occasions before he was (May 2011 when we just avoided drop, December 2011 when were bottom at Christmas having lost back-to-back home games against West Brom and rock bottom Bolton, then in May 2012 when we were relegated).

We got some good results at the start of the season without playing well. I wouldn't have objected to him staying on then but I wasn't bothered when he was fired. Again, outsiders looking in saw us third in Championship. There was few points between the teams as it was early and our performances were very lucky. For example, Leicester were robbed against us at Ewood.

It was inevitable Kean would be fired because he was given a ridiculous points tally to get so they could get rid of him. They should've just sacked him in the summer.

The squad in the Premiership was better than what we had under Sam that got us to mid-table. Kean brought up Hoillet, had Santa Cruz, Rochina & Formica, better players than the likes Sam had in Mame Biram Diouf and a young Franco Di Santo who got us 1 goal. Sam got us 10th with a worse squad because he had us organised. Kean was tactically clueless.



Joel said:


> People are acting like Chelsea are booing Rafa throughout the 90 mins. If we play like shit at home, then his ass gets booed. That's about it.


Rafa Out started before the first game when he was unveiled. Chelsea fans never wanted him from the start and voiced it straight away. Rovers fans weren't vocal about it until 10 months after when he'd an awful start to the league.



Joel said:


> Rovers fans knew that Kean wasn't the right manager appointed. Chelsea knew that Rafa wasn't the right manager appointed. There isn't a big difference, except that Kean never bad mouthed you guys prior.
> 
> Chelsea fans didn't like Rafa because of personal issues, yes. But just look at his last years in work. Fucking pathetic. Taking Liverpool from 2nd to 7th and then destroying Inter after winning the CL. And now at Chelsea? Taking us from 4 points behind United to 19 points.
> 
> Don't even start the normal smaller club stuff of "oh you have it good" shit. We're measured on complete different scales. Our goals are different. Are failures are different. When my club starts to decline in size and reputation, then I'll alter what I think we should be achieving. Unitl then and while I see top players at my club, I'll fucking whinge if I don't think we're playing to our maximum, thank you very much.


The reason why I enjoyed Rafa's rant last night was because Chelsea fans as well as most in the country gave us shit because we gave Kean shit, now Chelsea fans, Preston too go and do the same thing, only in Chelsea's case they booed Rafa from day one. That's true!

You might be further adrift but you're still top four, still in FA Cup & Europe. We dropped a league when we were comfortable in mid-table after 10 years back in the top flight.

Rafa may have had a bad run at Inter and a bad year at Liverpool but at least he had success as a manager. Plus he was only a short term appointment. *Kean never was a manager* and got the job because of who his agent was and his appointment is massively responsible (not entirely) for a plight that has put our club in severe danger for the future. We wanted Kean out for the best of the club. With Rafa it began personal and still is, and yes results haven't gone well but there's a huge difference.



BLACKANDRE said:


> It's also funny to see *Nige* continuing with his attempt to re-write history commie style. *"Rovers won't get promoted because of Kean's signings, blah, blah"*, that's two points per game (the same average as Michael Appleton) in the championship Kean, the kind of form that will win you a league. There's one reason and one reason only why Blackburn won't go up this season and that's Venky's appointment of Berg who managed an amazing 6 points out of 10 games. Every other manager has got results out of the squad that Kean left behind, take Berg's appointment out of the equation and Blackburn have gained 39 points from 24 games which is essentially top six form.


You wanna do this? You just proved you don't know what you're talking about. You think you do but you don't and I'll prove it.

*Kean's signings*
Formica - out on loan
Rochina - out on loan
Goodwillie - played out of position, done nothing and has been loaned out
Slew - out on loan
Anderson - paid off
Vuckevic - paid off
Ribeiro - paid off
Petrovic - disaster & sold
Yakubu - *inspired, did great!*
Orr - loaned out and returned, doing ok
Dann - poor season last year, doing ok under Appleton
Olsson - signed because of his brother
Rosado - loaned out
Jorge - loaned out
Murphy - garbage, not up to Championship requirements of 3 games a week & energy required
Etuhu - awful and dropped by Bowyer
Rhodes - great signing but vastly overpriced
Henrique - not played a game
Edinho - loaned out without starting
Gomes - started well but can't get in now
Kazim-Richards - decent but very up & down, 1 good game in 4
Sandomierski - not played a game

The squad that's left is small and Appleton's said it's so unbalanced with so many number 10's when he came in, which it is.

Kean - youth team before Kean
Henley - as above
Hanley - as above
Olsson - brought in by Hughes
Rekik - brought in by Appleton
Pedersen - brought in by Hughes
Lowe - youth team before Kean
Bentley - brought in by Appy
Campbell - as above
King - brought in by Berg
Givet - brought in by Sam
Robbo - brought in by Ince
Williamson - brought in by Appy
Dunn - brought in by Hughes

The only ones playing brought in by Kean are Dann, Rhodes, Orr (back because Henley was injured) and the two passengers, Kazim-Richards & Murphy.

Maybe you should so some more research before you try & talk about something you actually know about before going & getting some stats to make yourself look like you're in the know when you're not. As you can see, Kean's transfer record is a joke. Most are gone after a short space of time aren't even in playing. Your facts you got off whichever random website didn't tell you that did they? The only signing he made this year and got right was Rhodes, which wasn't exactly a gamble was it?!

Yes Berg was a disaster. Appy's done ok and Bowyer did well too. *Kean shouldn't have been sacked when he was, I agree*. If you've watched us often this season you'd see how poor we've been. Any Rovers fan will tell you that. Outsiders who like to think they know it all and don't, maybe you should actually watch us and get your facts straight before you have a crack.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rafa's officially leaving at the end of the season? :mark:

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Did I suggest that Kean's transfer record is amazing? No, I just stated that his signings aren't the reason why Blackburn will fail to make the top six. Essentially you've wasted all of your energy on writing a load of irrelevant old waffle. Reading comprehension, get some.

I don't pretend to know it all but I'm correct in saying that Kean's signings aren't keeping you down.

Kean was never a manager...so that justifies booing him? No. By booing him you achieved fuck all apart from creating a hostile atmosphere. Now I'm not saying that this led to Blackburn's relegation but it certainly couldn't have helped. More to the point, did Venkys sack Kean when the time was right (when he was managing you in the prem)? No. He was sacked when he was actually achieving success, so that just goes to show that booing him achieved fuck all and that you attempts to justify your reasons over *Joel's* are silly.

Support the manager/team/club during the game and protest before and after. This culture of booing is ridiculous and there isn't much that can justify it, the odd exceptions being cases such as Marlon King, Lee Hughes and other true cunts like that. Then having said that I'd probably stop going to games if my club employed scum like that.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Awesome. 

Rafa quit before he could get sacked. 

Probably the smartest thing he's ever done.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

so now Egame is a Juve fan?


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> so now Egame is a Juve fan?


Didn't you hear? Juve is likely the new dominant force in Europe. 

It only makes sense I jump on their bandwagon like I did with Barca.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I woulda gone with dortmund tbh

way cooler style of football


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Who said that you jumped on the Barca band wagon? I say support who you want to support and that's coming from a Norwich supporter.

Also, I'm guessing the Pirlo stuff is some schtick in regards to *Henry Hill's* epic meltdown, but I'm not a betting man.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> I woulda gone with dortmund tbh
> 
> way cooler style of football


Juve is just a temporary jump until the end of this season.

I'll be switching to Bayern next season when they start their 3 years of European dominance with Pep.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> I woulda gone with dortmund tbh
> 
> way cooler style of football


or bayern. dem germans got it going on.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Who said that you jumped on the Barca band wagon? I say support who you want to support and that's coming from a Norwich supporter.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing the Pirlo stuff is some schtick in regards to *Henry Hill's* epic meltdown, but I'm not a betting man.


It kind of is. I don't believe someone as great as Pirlo should be represented by someone as terrible as Henry Hill on this forum. The guy deserves to be represented by someone who doesn't suck. Like me. 

inb4 the haters come in lol. 

I've stated before on this forum that THE GOAT Pirlo is my favorite non-Barca player. I'm not a Juve supporter, just a big Pirlo fan. Hence the new sig and avatar.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:hmm: I think I preferred EGame's David Villa avatar because it always felt like Villa was shouting his posts at me as I read them :villa


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

@ EGame- Honestly, I thought that the Pirlo GOAT stuff during the Euros was just some epic bantz or sarcasm because everyone was saying how good he was (he was outstanding to be fair), I didn't realise that you were being genuine :lol


----------



## Zen

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Does TOrres stil exsist


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> :hmm: I think I preferred EGame's David Villa avatar because it always felt like Villa was shouting his posts at me as I read them :villa


Didn't even think it had that sort of effect hmmm...



BLACKANDRE said:


> @ EGame- Honestly, I thought that the Pirlo GOAT stuff during the Euros was just some epic bantz or sarcasm because everyone was saying how good he was (he was outstanding to be fair), I didn't realise that you were being genuine :lol


I was being genuine lol. 

One of the few players that I actually refer to GOAT seriously.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

like tevez?

proper GOAT


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

or Eden 'iniesta' hazard

he made middlesbrough look like a midtable championship club with that run and passing


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

TEVEZ>>>RONALDO. He's the GOAT that GOATs only how GOATs can GOAT.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

i'd like to nominate JINGLE BELLS ALEKS as the reading GOAT


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rafa's got


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Every Chelsea fan knows the cause for all their problems. 

Never see going to see any protests against beautiful oil money Roman though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I was really hoping Chelsea would meet Galatasaray in one of the European competitions this year. Would have been Fatih Terim vs. Fatty Interim.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao


----------



## Death Rider

This situation is roman's fault. Well 90% for firing RDM. You lot never gave him a chance. Can't blame him for hating you or slagging you off no matter how dumb it is.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What happened with Rafa?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Return from pub to see Rafa's press conference. Such joy. I've never been a fan of his but he spoke the truth tonight. It was a pretty stupid appointment in the first place to say the least, but what happens now? They can't sack him. No one will do the job until end of the season or anyone half way credible would take it on full time if it was offered.
> 
> Feed them :kean


:lmao contradicting Nige. Gets his panties in a wad about :kean and defends his ratbag peers with the boos and campaigns to get rid of him, yet criticises us when the same thing happens? :lmao, so so bad.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Eh, I see Andre's point vis a vis not booing your manager openly and creating a hostile environment*, but I understand the Chelsea fans and those booing Benitez because they never wanted him in the first place. End of day football means a lot to people and seeing someone managing your club who you loathed and despised years back can never be a welcome sight as it taints the image of your club in your eyes to see someone you consider an absolute cunt be managing it. It would be the same if Wenger went to Spurs, or Ferguson went to City. A lot of your typical fans wouldn't care/would forget the minute results and success are achieved, but if you're a hardcore Spurs/City fan who has grown up hating Wenger/Ferguson and taking delight in seeing them lose I couldn't begrudge anyone who immediately writes them off and just accepts they'll never change their stance on them and just don't want them in the club.

I get that openly attacking him isn't what is generally needed to motivate and support the players, but eh maybe I can see the logic in why the devoted Chelsea lads hated his appointment and just want him out of the club. Replacing Di Matteo, an ex player and clear icon at the club with great respect and love for their history obviously did Benitez no additional favours with the fans who already hated him, he'll be gone in 3 months anyway and he'll likely cop more stick at smaller away games where only the more passionate and fans likely to lead the songs against him will be travelling. Last home game of the season will be particularly brutal imo.

* should add I'm speaking purely from a Chelsea perspective there. I've only read/been privy to isolated coverage about Kean and Blackburn through Nige and others, so not relating my point to them since the entire backstage fallout and idiocy there makes it an entirely separate context.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Don't start, sXe.

I hear what you say, *Nige*. I just don't think that booing the manager during the game can be both right and wrong. No matter what the circumstances.

You keep saying we did not give Rafa a chance. We didn't because as you said it's personal. People will say he said what he said, because he was the manager of Liverpool. Point is he said it. It's not only that, but Rafa was the figurehead of a club we had a deep rivalry with in our most successful period. Fans aren't going to forget that. He was never going to be welcomed with cheers and adulation.

End of the day, this runs deeper than results. It's about fans remebering and simply not going to accept this dude. Short term or long term, it makes no difference. He has our crest on him and it's sickening. Should boos occur duing games? No. But I hardly hear them anymore, so why make the rant at the time he made it? He's just a moron.

You know I have no problem with you, Nige. It's just I didn't like that it is fine for one team to boo and not for another.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BANKSY said:


> Every Chelsea fan knows the cause for all their problems.
> 
> Never see going to see any protests against beautiful oil money Roman though.


Sums up Chelsea as a club though tbh, fans are scared to criticise the owner yet have no qualms about screaming blue murder (oooh, topical) at a manager working under conditions they can't even begin to understand. Don't ask questions, just point the finger at the highest profile 'disposable' character.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

There are plenty of Chelsea fans who are annoyed/disgusted with Abramovich and know he's got a lot to answer for in terms of mismanaging and doing as much harm to the long term stability of the club as he has giving them the success they've had post '03.

End of the day though protests are pointless because there's not enough clued up fans willing to work together to achieve a common purpose. Far too many simpletons at games who don't care about Abramovich beyond how much he makes available for transfers and it reduced the diehard fans with a bit of sense and perspective to criticise him into a minority that will struggle to ever make their voices heard in amongst those attracted to the club because of success.

Happens to every club, look at Cardiff for christ sake. Used to be regarded as a genuinly passionate club with some psychos in the support and a very committed and family togetherness. Now they've got a 'lovely' new stadium, success through new owners and an influx of families, prices rising which have meant older blues have knocked it on the head, they've replaced their iconic kit and badge in order to conquer Asia and the end result:











Sometimes you just have to accept the game has moved on to a new generation and ideology in a typical supporter and the vocal minority are stifled and forced to either seek alternative ways to entertain themselves or brave through the transition to a new club which has forgotten its roots and virtues.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Stuart Brennan ‏@StuBrennanMEN
Vincent Kompany being treated by top Belgian physio Lieven Maesschalk, casting fresh doubt on his return vs Villa on Monday

:jose :jose :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WOOLCOCK said:


> There are plenty of Chelsea fans who are annoyed/disgusted with Abramovich and know he's got a lot to answer for in terms of mismanaging and doing as much harm to the long term stability of the club as he has giving them the success they've had post '03.
> 
> End of the day though protests are pointless because there's not enough clued up fans willing to work together to achieve a common purpose. Far too many simpletons at games who don't care about Abramovich beyond how much he makes available for transfers and it reduced the diehard fans with a bit of sense and perspective to criticise him into a minority that will struggle to ever make their voices heard in amongst those attracted to the club because of success.
> 
> Happens to every club, look at Cardiff for christ sake. Used to be regarded as a genuinly passionate club with some psychos in the support and a very committed and family togetherness. Now they've got a 'lovely' new stadium, success through new owners and an influx of families, prices rising which have meant older blues have knocked it on the head, they've replaced their iconic kit and badge in order to conquer Asia and the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to accept the game has moved on to a new generation and ideology in a typical supporter and the vocal minority are stifled and forced to either seek alternative ways to entertain themselves or brave through the transition to a new club which has forgotten its roots and virtues.


Oh and it gets even better:



> Cardiff owner Vincent Tan has said that promotion to the Premier League could trigger further "rebranding" and did not rule out changing the club's name to Cardiff Dragons.


Tough to know what’s the saddest part of that. The changes themselves, or the vast majority embracing it because they’re winning.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*I feel bad for Rafa a bit. Has he done a good job at Chelsea? No. Did he have a point with everything he said last night? Yes. The interim manager bit was odd seeing as he must have known about that when he signed. Or maybe not. I guess that's feasible. That's not something he can alter though so that part was kinda pointless other than sticking two fingers up to Roman. He's bang on about the fans though. Find me a Chelsea fan who'd rather finish outside the top 4 and have Rafa look like a clown and you've found a plonker. Protests outside of game time are fine. I guess. I understand the initial reaction for the first few games but once you've realise Rafa's there for the season they should have just got behind the team. Not the manager, but the team and the club that they support. The players are clearly affected by it and it's showing on the pitch. I'd see the case for not accepting Rafa more if he was a long term option but he isn't. He's off in the summer. Just put up with it with the sake of the club that you're supposed to support. I totally get Joel's point about resenting the man for his comments when he was at Liverpool and I'd be the same if Wenger became Utd manager. End of the day though he's there for the season whether they like it or not. It's not an easy middle ground to find but when your team is under performing and you as fans are going to game and creating this hostile environment, then it doesn't help anyone at the club to turn results around. They should be supporting the team onto securing Champions League Football next season first and foremost.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Oh and it gets even better:
> 
> Tough to know what’s the saddest part of that. The changes themselves, or the vast majority embracing it because they’re winning.


"We will think about it when we know the final result of this season," he said about using Cardiff Dragons. Then we will think what's the best way to brand it." 

"A few were upset but like in any business if we get 80% or 75% of the customers happy, with 20-25% not happy, that's fine," he said. If they don't want to come to support our business, that's fine. We need the majority." 

Tan referred to the dissenting voices as "a bunch of mostly young kids" and argued a change was long overdue. "Have they achieved any success under this bluebirds brand?," he asked "So why do we hold onto something that hasn't achieved much success?" 


The man is an utter snake.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

cant even begin to imagine how furious i'd be if city or west adelaide had their names changed. disgraceful.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What's more sad is so many are so obsessed with getting promotion and being able to brag about Cardiff's success that I actually fear many wouldn't care and cite Cardiff still being part of the name as good enough for them. I mean they still try to defend the new kit and crest as part of a greater strategy that will be worth it, god knows which cretin would argue its a golden marketing opportunity and be short sighted enough to not care if it means more money pumped into transfers.

I think the way he referred to people supporting 'our business' made me uncomfortable the most. Just sounds so wrong and deplorable no matter how many times you read it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Seabs* is spot on with that assessment, basically just echoed my sentiments. Support your team when the game is on and don't boo, otherwise you're just becoming a part of the problem. Are there any actual examples of supporters booing managers which have led to success in recent recent times? 

Honestly, just think of some of the divs that Chelsea could end up with after Rafa, Avram Grant is still around :side:

The only person I'll be pleased for if Cardiff get promotion is big Malky, he's a top bloke and a great servant to NCFC. Cardiff as a club in general are almost as bad as MK Cunts in my eyes.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> *Seabs* is spot on with that assessment, basically just echoed my sentiments. Support your team when the game is on and don't boo, otherwise you're just becoming a part of the problem. Are there any actual examples of supporters booing managers which have led to success in recent recent times?
> 
> Honestly, just think of some of the divs that Chelsea could end up with after Rafa, Avram Grant is still around :side:
> 
> The only person I'll be pleased for if Cardiff get promotion is big Malky, he's a top bloke and a great servant to NCFC. Cardiff as a club in general are almost as bad as MK Cunts in my eyes.


*Grant actually has the best record of all Chelsea managers under Roman during their first 27 games.

Long shot but I can see City getting Jose and Chelsea taking Mancini in the summer. If not one of those 2 then I have no idea who Roman would be looking at that would fit in with his criteria based on past managers.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

if two barca men in txiki and ferran replace bobby with a man who they previously turned down for the barca gig then idk what's happening anymore.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Cardiff as a club have gone down the pan and any of their fans championing the new owner and trying to justify a blatant re-branding of their history and tradition are as classless and as identifiable as the problematic 21st century football fan as any MK Franchise supporter. Doesn't appear they'll be caught but what I'd give to see this guy's ambitions and targets be shattered and then see the realisation from the fans when the dream goes tits up and they're left to pick up the broken pieces of their once proud football club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We're getting Sexy Laudrup or Old Man Pellegrini.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

what about marcelo pep's best mate bielsa


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shame about the other 27 games :terry

Although what you said is true, I'm basing my thought on his time at West Ham which really showed him up. He has a track record of failing to turn around struggling sides. When he inherited Jose's team he was working with a top side, could the same be said now at Chelsea?

Would Roman really want Mancini? I don't think he really likes the cautious style that Roberto has. Having said that, he gave Rafa a temp job :hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> what about marcelo pep's best mate bielsa


Don't think we'll look there. For some reason I don't think he'd do well in England.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

i think he would do well if given the time. he wouldnt get that at chelsea though.

arsenal would be a good fit for him i reckon.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao contradicting Nige. Gets his panties in a wad about :kean and defends his ratbag peers with the boos and campaigns to get rid of him, yet criticises us when the same thing happens? :lmao, so so bad.


Contradicting is the Chelsea fans booing Rafa who originally slated us for doing it to Kean. I was just pointing out the irony of it and the different situations attached. Rafa booed before Chelsea kicked a ball under him. Venky's & Kean were getting us relegated and ruined the club. You got a manager you didn't like, understandably so thought I must say.



Joel said:


> *I hear what you say, Nige. I just don't think that booing the manager during the game can be both right and wrong. No matter what the circumstances.*
> 
> You keep saying we did not give Rafa a chance. We didn't because as you said it's personal. People will say he said what he said, because he was the manager of Liverpool. Point is he said it. It's not only that, but Rafa was the figurehead of a club we had a deep rivalry with in our most successful period. Fans aren't going to forget that. He was never going to be welcomed with cheers and adulation.
> 
> End of the day, this runs deeper than results. It's about fans remebering and simply not going to accept this dude. Short term or long term, it makes no difference. He has our crest on him and it's sickening. Should boos occur duing games? No. But I hardly hear them anymore, so why make the rant at the time he made it? He's just a moron.
> 
> You know I have no problem with you, Nige. It's just I didn't like that it is fine for one team to boo and not for another.


Neither do I really. I understood it as things were getting desperate and originally protests were before & after matches, but because things were getting worse on the pitch and the owners weren't listening to protests outside Ewood, those organising them felt they were left with no choice.

When I was at Ewood I didn't join in until after the game finished, only booing at the whistle. The personal attacks on Kean weren't needed and were out of order. As a fan though, all I can say is that it felt like the heart was being ripped out of the club. We were sinking and nothing was being done to stop it. It was a horrible situation to be in.

We find ourselves in a real mess now. Thanks to the Great One's poor judgment in signings, as expected with a handful of injuries in midfield we're up against it. We started the season with three central midfielders, a young inexperienced player in Jason Lowe who was played out of position all season before at right back. Murphy & Etuhu were brought in and have been poor. Etuhu's injured and we have to play three games a week when Murphy struggles to last one. Williamson was brought in but he's injured now for a while. We're reliant on loans there to get us through because Kean overloaded the wage bill with attacking midfielders & strikers. We had to loan them out to bring in cover in other areas that Kean neglected to strengthen.

I was curious last night when I looked at the manager stats Mr Billy Big Bollocks from Norwich pointed out. For one, Appleton doesn't average 2 points a game, far from it in fact. Kean might've got two points a game from the first seven, but what was his record before that? Berg's was awful and he was the wrong appointment. The way he posted was like we would be promoted if we'd kept Kean because of his points average. It was seven games and he had a fully fit squad to choose from! How many teams start well & fade? Stats don't tell the full picture as I'll point out since he likes his stats so much and they can be easily interpreted & used wrongly.

When we were top 3, there was barely anything in it with the top 8. Among them were Wolves & Huddersfield whose managers also averaged two points a game early on.

*Staale Solbakken*
Played 8
Won 5
Drawn 1
Lost 2
Points 16/24
*PPG 2*

*Since (Until his departure)*
Played 18
Points 15/54
*PPG 0.83*

*Simon Grayson*
Played 7
Won 4
Drawn 2
Lost 1
Points 14/21
*PPG 2*

*Since (Until his departure)*
Played 22
Points 17/66
*PPG 0.772*

Tells a different story doesn't it.


*OUR MANAGERS*

*Michael Appleton*
Played 8
Won 2
Drawn 3
Lost 3
Points 9/24
PPG 1.12

*Gary Bowyer*
Played 3
Won 2
Drawn 1
Lost 0
Points 7/9
PPG 2.33

*Henning Berg*
Played 10
Won 1
Drawn 3
Lost 6
Points 6
PPG 0.6

*Eric Black*
Played 6
Won 2
Drawn 3
Lost 1
Points 9/18
PPG 1.5

*Steve Kean*
Played 7
Won 4
Drawn 2
Lost 1
Points 14
PPG 2.0

I know most of you won't give a rat's ass but I take great offense to someone who doesn't know what he's talking about, doesn't watch us and only uses stats to try & make a point without the full picture. Kean's transfer history was a disaster as I showed last night. There were some exceptions but as Appleton now finds out with a few injuries. The first XI Kean had at the start of the season was okay, form poor, winning without playing well but a few injuries to central midfielders and we're knackered because he wanted a load of attacking players who couldn't all get on the bench. We got turned over at Hull & Leicester because of it. We lack pace and had no width until Bentley was brought in and he's still not match fit.

Apologies for going on but it really winds me up when people like him think they know it all just from looking at league tables & stats. It goes way beyond that, and if he'd watched games, listened to Rovers fans and local journalists he'd know that. Do your research properly next wise ass. You can use your stats to try & make your argument look like it's the be all & end all but take a look at the whole picture next time. Look at Kean's signings and where they are now, look at the squad on form not reputation and you'll see the point Rovers fan are making. Listen to Appleton's interviews about the squad he inherited.

I'd rather listen to someone like Henry Winter who does know what he's talking about unlike some wannabe know it all using google, hearsay and manipulated media stories from Kean's PR team to gather stats. Until you get the full picture you haven't a got fucking clue.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/blackburn-rovers/9580286/Steve-Kean-leaves-Blackburn-Rovers-but-the-circus-remains-in-town.html



> Only those unfamiliar with events inside Ewood, and Kean’s behaviour, will dare criticise diehards who rebelled against him.
> 
> Ill-judged barbs have been launched at Blackburn fans over their “Kean Out” campaign, ignoring their traditional demeanour.
> 
> Down the decades, Rovers fans hardly held a reputation as easily-enraged mutineers. Just the opposite. They are known for their loyalty to their club. And it is their club.
> 
> Owners, managers and players come and go but parents pass on footballing affiliations to their offspring, generation to generation. Rovers’ faithful should be held up as an example of fans who fought for their club. They care.
> 
> Even with rival clubs competing for their affections, including the temptation of Manchester United or City down the road, most in the Blackburn area have stayed strong, sticking with their one love, with Rovers, even if they have temporarily stayed away in disgust at Kean.
> 
> The turnstiles will click excitedly with fans returning to the fold this Saturday, thronging to the Championship game against Wolves. Rovers are in their blood.
> 
> Rather than pillory Blackburn’s support, as some have, let us hope all other clubs have fans equally quick to raise the alarm.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Holy fuck, how many times do I have to say this? I NEVER SAID HIS TRANSFER RECORD WAS GOOD. 

*All I said was that other managers proved that it was possible to get good results with his squad of players*. You originally (in the other thread) made an argument that Kean's signings were to blame for Berg's poor reign, this has been proven wrong since then. You have even provided stats to back up my point :lol 

How many times are you going to have a major reading comprehension fail and post a giant of wall of irrelevant nonsense in reply? You are dense as fuck.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Keep the non premier league stuff contained in the other thread Nige :hendo



BLACKANDRE said:


> How many times are you going to have a major reading comprehension fail and post a giant of wall of irrelevant nonsense in reply? You are dense as fuck.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Nige* should be banned from this thread apart from on cup weekends, he doesn't belong in here apart from then. Just look at all of the nonsensical shit stirring he causes for no reason at all. 

Anyway, we all know that Rovers aren't going to be getting promoted under Venkys any time soon either :kean


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sagna out of Sunday's game, which is a real plus as he normally plays pretty well against us. I would say it'd help Bale but Bale will be playing on the inside rather than the left.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I've heard non stop from Gooners that Sagna has been pretty shit anyway, apparently he had to go centre back for them a few weeks back and it was his best performance all season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sagna isn't the same player after all his injuries unfortunately. He's still decent, but not the player he once was. And yes, his performance at centre back is the best he's had for a while. For what it's worth, I'd much rather Sagna line up against Bale than Jenkinson.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah Sagna has gone from one of our most consistent performers to one of the worst this season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Also for what it's worth, I'd much rather Jenkinson line up against Bale than Eboue :lmao


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bananas said:


> Also for what it's worth, I'd much rather Jenkinson line up against Bale than Eboue :lmao


Jenkinson has actually been pretty good this season, but yeah Eboue was dire :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Booing rafa isnt helping, and I wouldnt do it (id have to actually attend a game for that lololol) but it doesnt excuse the fact that hes a pretty terrible manager. Dont even get me started on his rotation policy, overdependance on Juan, obsession with 4-2-3-1, and how he plays Ramires out of position EVERY SINGLE GAME. 

Just hope we get Jose in Summer, only problem is it would basically get rid of emanulo, whos one of the few good management guys in the club. really, really smart on the transfer market. 

Jose built the greatest chelsea squad of all time, and it lasted loooong after he gone. The squad, tactics and mentality that won the CL, a lot of it was him. He turned Chelsea into champions and buried that winning mentality into their heads. Him leaving really, really really sucked. Carlo was good. Hiddink was class. RDM did miracles. But Jose? He was special


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Raging Eboue said:


> Jenkinson has actually been pretty good this season, but yeah Eboue was dire :lol


Jenkinson has improved a lot, but still the prospect of him against Bale does scare me. It's not even an issue of pace, as Jenkinson is surprisingly fleet of foot, but it's about experience and positioning. Bale will drift in a bit, and if Jenks gets caught out of position or loses concentration, then Bale will be running right at Mertesacker. And not as critical of the big German as most Arsenal fans, but that's not a situation I want to see.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've heard non stop from Gooners that Sagna has been pretty shit anyway, apparently he had to go centre back for them a few weeks back and it was his best performance all season.





Bananas said:


> Sagna isn't the same player after all his injuries unfortunately. He's still decent, but not the player he once was. And yes, his performance at centre back is the best he's had for a while. For what it's worth, I'd much rather Sagna line up against Bale than Jenkinson.





Raging Eboue said:


> Yeah Sagna has gone from one of our most consistent performers to one of the worst this season.


Yeah I've that he's been shit too, however he played pretty well in the 5-2 game earlier in the season so I'm kinda glad he isn't playing in this fixture. Looking forward to WalcottIturnintoMessiwhenIplaySpurs though :cussin:.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WOOLCOCK said:


> There are plenty of Chelsea fans who are annoyed/disgusted with Abramovich and know he's got a lot to answer for in terms of mismanaging and doing as much harm to the long term stability of the club as he has giving them the success they've had post '03.
> 
> End of the day though protests are pointless because there's not enough clued up fans willing to work together to achieve a common purpose. Far too many simpletons at games who don't care about Abramovich beyond how much he makes available for transfers and it reduced the diehard fans with a bit of sense and perspective to criticise him into a minority that will struggle to ever make their voices heard in amongst those attracted to the club because of success.
> 
> Happens to every club, look at Cardiff for christ sake. Used to be regarded as a genuinly passionate club with some psychos in the support and a very committed and family togetherness. Now they've got a 'lovely' new stadium, success through new owners and an influx of families, prices rising which have meant older blues have knocked it on the head, they've replaced their iconic kit and badge in order to conquer Asia and the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just have to accept the game has moved on to a new generation and ideology in a typical supporter and the vocal minority are stifled and forced to either seek alternative ways to entertain themselves or brave through the transition to a new club which has forgotten its roots and virtues.


They're desperate for some success, particularly given where Swansea are now, and after so many false dawns they think this is the only way of delivering it. I find it amazing that they're so willing to surrender their history for a quick buck, but a lot of them just don't see it like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










DAT BERBA


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

not even in kolarov's stratosphere.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Berba stood next to Iron Man and this guy







all grown up.. Still doesn't give a shit


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's amazing that ever since Berba left United for Fulham he's seemed to of developed a bit of a personality

EDIT: Also just noticed somebody is wearing a Sin Cara mask in that gif which just makes it so much better


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Keep Calm shirts are the worst.

In stitches at the guy in the Sin Cara mask though. That's almost as good as Kolarov in City's video. Almost.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao

I didn't even notice the person in a mankini wearing a Sin Cara mask, makes it even better


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FRIMPONG

Also inb4 we lose 5/2 on sunday.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I look forward to smashing spurs in a few days. 

Arsenal 4 Spurs 2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is it at the lane? if so 3-2 spurs, BALE hat trick :terry


----------



## Ziggs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Benfica secure English Premier League rights in Portugal
> Posted on 01/03/2013 at 02:23, updated on 01/03/2013 at 02:24
> Benfica have reached a deal with the English Premier League for exclusive screening rights in Portugal of the competition over the next three seasons, the Lisbon club said on Thursday.
> Benfica, who have the largest fan base in Portugal, said in a statement that matches will be screened by the club's tv channel, Benfica TV, but gave no details on how much it was paying for the deal.
> 
> "This is something that fills me with pride," Benfica president Luis Filipe Vieira said in the statement, to announce the move that celebrated Benfica's 109th anniversary on Thursday.
> 
> The Premier League screening rights in Portugal were previously held by Olivedesportos' PPTV.


Amazing news for Benfica, a pioneer move in Sports!


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> I look forward to smashing spurs in a few days.
> 
> Arsenal 4 Spurs 2


I'll keep this quote ready just in case.

But seriously, I'm nervous as fuck :argh:.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I'll keep this quote ready just in case.
> 
> But seriously, I'm nervous as fuck :argh:.



Little nervous myself Gooners always seem to save their A-Game us, I feel Ade owes us a good performance though and this is the perfect time for him to do it. My head says this will be a draw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm expecting SAF to rest a few players against Norwich on Saturday, but I still think United will win comfortably.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm expecting SAF to rest a few players against Norwich on Saturday, but I still think United will win comfortably.


Think it'll be tough (holt and dem balls into the box) Hopefully rooney or rvp start or if not both on the bench just incase, if it's 3 or 4 changes then it'll be 2-0 or 3-1 if it's 6-8 changes then a draw or scraping it thanks to a late hernandez goal.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> We're getting *Sexy Laudrup* or Old Man Pellegrini.


Don't think Laudrup would go to Chelsea or to any big club tbh, he seems to be a laidback dude that prefers the relatively low-pressure and laidback atmosphere that small clubs have.

Read that Jupp Heynckes is a Chelsea target though but I remembered reading an interview where he said he doesn't wanna work under the trigger-happy russian mob boss and also he's probably retiring after this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Come home Moe Reen Yo

As for Bale, I dont like you Arsenal, and you dont like us. But lets put our differences apart to send bale back to the zoo he came from


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

For Sunday's game, I'm thinking of a high-scoring draw. 2-2 or 3-3 like two years ago. I'd love a 3-4 though. :wenger

Rafa had a lot of points in his rants. The fury of Chelsea fans should be directed at Abramovich actually. He's the one who created this mess of a season. But for Chelsea fans, he's the one who ushered the greatest era in their history, so in that way, Chelsea fans are helpless.

Booing and singing songs against Benitez doesn't help the team. I don't know why Chelsea supporters aren't getting it. Just get on with it. Chelsea could win the FA Cup and Europa League and this season wouldn't sound as disastrous as it is shaping up to be--for their standards. Top-4 is crucial, yes, and if Chelsea don't finish in the top-4 (unlikely), then Ambramovich is the reason behind it. But as I stated earlier, Abramovich is also the reason why Chelsea are the reigning Champions of Europe (and also playing in Europa!)




Joel said:


> We're getting Sexy Laudrup or Old Man Pellegrini.


How about both in the course of a season?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Roman owns the club. He also won us more trophies since he took over than any other club in England (ignoring the community shield) in that time. Kinda hard to argue with that. His system maybe be psychotic, but we kept the old stadium, kept success, developed a world class youth system and we kept the same colour shirts

All things considered, I think we came out ok

Though I would like some stability once in a while

I wouldnt boo Rafa, but I do find him to be a pretty meh manager. And thats ignoring his attitude and old comments


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Michael Laudrup said:


> Swansea chief Michael Laudrup highlighted the relationship between Benitez and Chelsea fans as the sole reason for the jeering.
> 
> "I think it has absolutely nothing to do with the results," he said.
> 
> "When people are booing at the stadium even when the team are winning, it is clearly not about results.
> 
> "It is something to do with emotions and feelings, which are an important part of football, but the relationship there (between Benitez and the fans) has nothing to do with results."


Someone who gets it. Fast becoming my favourite person in football. He must be educated.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It has something to do with results to me

WHY IS HE ALWAYS PLAYING RAMIRES IN THE PIVOT

WHY

apparently if rafa gets sacked, Grant gets the job

its like choosing which arm youd rather have cut off


----------



## Vader

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

PIVOT.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Has Chelsea ever sacked two managers in one season?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> It has something to do with results to me
> 
> WHY IS HE ALWAYS PLAYING RAMIRES IN THE PIVOT
> 
> WHY
> 
> apparently if rafa gets sacked, Grant gets the job
> 
> its like choosing which arm youd rather have cut off


Well where would you play Ramires then? You guys don't really have any other decent holding/central mids.

Oh and what is up about him barely giving Oscar games? He's probably the best presser off the ball and when he's played deep, he's like the only player who looks comfortable keeping possession of the ball.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hes overplaying Mata, underplaying Oscar, and obsessed with 4-2-3-1

A 4-3-3 might be more attacking, but in many situations it works. Give Ramires space to run, the son of a bitch was arguably our best player last season. Hes a godawful passer but he never tires and works his ass off. Pivot is a horrible place to waste him

Not to mention, a 4-3-3 would also get more out of Oscar, who would thrive if given the chance to dictate play and spray passes all over the pitch. The guy has an ability to tackle, read the game, shoot from range that you usually find in a guy in his late 20s

Its beyond retarded to play a pivot and then shove ultra attacking midfielders, Lampard and Ramires, in the two pivot spots. It makes zero sense. Stop jamming players into positions they dont fit into, instead try to get the most of what you have!


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> Has Chelsea ever sacked two managers in one season?


I dont believe so no. 

@Joel's quote. While it's understandable you guys hate Rafa, he's not sticking around for the long term anyway so why continue to jump on him all the time anyway? If anything just dismiss him and get behind the squad and just let him do his job. Honestly just seems like sucking up pride for 2 months is the best move for the whole club


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Hes overplaying Mata, underplaying Oscar, and obsessed with 4-2-3-1
> 
> A 4-3-3 might be more attacking, but in many situations it works. Give Ramires space to run, the son of a bitch was arguably our best player last season. Hes a godawful passer but he never tires and works his ass off. Pivot is a horrible place to waste him
> 
> Not to mention, a 4-3-3 would also get more out of Oscar, who would thrive if given the chance to dictate play and spray passes all over the pitch. The guy has an ability to tackle, read the game, shoot from range that you usually find in a guy in his late 20s
> 
> Its beyond retarded to play a pivot and then shove ultra attacking midfielders, Lampard and Ramires, in the two pivot spots. It makes zero sense. Stop jamming players into positions they dont fit into, instead try to get the most of what you have!


Yeah I was gonna suggest a switch to 4-3-3.

I also don't get a fixation for playing Bertrand as a winger, I thought it was just a thing RDM did with his 'italian tactics' but even Agent Rafa seems to do it occasionally. Tbh I think Azpi has more of a claim to playing a winger(albeit on the right) on occasion over Bertrand, his crossing is tremendous, he's racked up a couple of assists lately.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think Ramires is better suited on the right in a 4-2-3-1.

Something like:

Oscar - Mikel

Ramires - Lampard/Mata - Mata/Hazard


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ramires is decent as a winger, good, not great. Hes a poor crosser and cant cut in much either. Doesnt matter though, because Rafa doesnt play him there anyways

He excels when hes charging full speed at CBs and putting the fear of God in them


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> It has something to do with results to me
> 
> WHY IS HE ALWAYS PLAYING RAMIRES IN THE PIVOT


Results just adds to it.

To be fair, Di Matteo played Ramires in the pivot as well. And he was excelling there.



Redead said:


> Hes overplaying Mata, underplaying Oscar, and obsessed with 4-2-3-1
> 
> A 4-3-3 might be more attacking, but in many situations it works. Give Ramires space to run, the son of a bitch was arguably our best player last season. Hes a godawful passer but he never tires and works his ass off. Pivot is a horrible place to waste him
> 
> Not to mention, a 4-3-3 would also get more out of Oscar, who would thrive if given the chance to dictate play and spray passes all over the pitch. The guy has an ability to tackle, read the game, shoot from range that you usually find in a guy in his late 20s
> 
> Its beyond retarded to play a pivot and then shove ultra attacking midfielders, Lampard and Ramires, in the two pivot spots. It makes zero sense. Stop jamming players into positions they dont fit into, instead try to get the most of what you have!


4-2-3-1 is the best formation for us, due to the attacking midfielders we have. Mata is ok on the wing, but no where near as good as he is when he goes through the middle. Same with Oscar. The problem with our 4-2-3-1 at the moment is that the 3 is completely static. They are not rotating positions anymore and therefore, which takes away a lot of questions for the opposing defence.

Don't buy into the deeper position being the best for Oscar (at this moment). The role Di Matteo gave him and the role he has in the Brazilian squad is best for him right now. The freedom role. When he is floating around and able to focus completely on creating he is at his best. If he was deep, he would also have to concentrate on defending. Give the boy the keys to the kingdom and he'll show you how good he is.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> @Joel's quote. While it's understandable you guys hate Rafa, he's not sticking around for the long term anyway so why continue to jump on him all the time anyway? If anything just dismiss him and get behind the squad and just let him do his job. Honestly just seems like sucking up pride for 2 months is the best move for the whole club


Booing shouldn't happen during games. But after it is fair game to me. The guy needs to understand that he isn't welcomed here by the real people who care about the club.

Edit: Ramires is God awful on the right. He has no technique whatsoever. Every game this season he has played there, he has been an abortion. Last season was a fluke.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Booing shouldn't happen during games. But after it is fair game to me. The guy needs to understand that he isn't welcomed here by the real people who care about the club.


Judging by his press conference he knows that :side: 

end of the day though he seems like he wants to honor his contract so your kinda stuck with him for 2 more months. May as well just say fuck it for now and then Boo the hell outta him on the final game. Could Break into a Na Na Na Chant too 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Its not too late for Rafa to redeem himself

He should quit, then next Spurs game, get Xabi and Torres to storm onto the pitch SHIELD style and take out Bale

That would certainly make me a fan of him. The hero we need, not the one we deserve

DARK RAFA RISES


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

booing at any time is a shit thing to do. ever.

it doesnt matter who it's aimed at, it creates a negative atmosphere for all involved. it would be terrible playing and hearing boos, no matter who they are for.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

dat rafa

I knew he'd come back around.

EDIT: was watching the 06-07 season review and found the 5 minute segment with the dumbfuck cowboys incredibly eerie to watch knowing what was coming. You could just tell from watching it that they had no clue how to run us. Thanks for the 50 million computer graphics of a stadium that never happened.

Hope people realize how much better off with FSG we are compared to where we were with tom and jerry.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Bale, 23, hailed the influence of Spurs boss Andre Villas-Boas, who he says has improved his game since the days of Harry Redknapp.
> 
> He said: “Harry was more ‘go out there and play how you feel and express yourself’. “With Andre, there’s a certain shape and a style we play. “I think Harry was more free and let you do what you want. Andre does that too, but there’s a lot more tactical work. “I think it’s something that’s good to learn. We’ve done well this year and I think that’s down to our defending as well as attacking.”



:lmao Sums up us under Harry and AVB brilliantly, basically Redknapp is a blagger and AVB a teacher


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

the difference being able to read and write makes.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Booing shouldn't happen during games. But after it is fair game to me. The guy needs to understand that he isn't welcomed here by the real people who care about the club.


Joel, but didn't the one guy that matters the most bring him in? It's not like he paraded into the Bridge and announced himself as the new Manager. Abramovich got bored, sacked Di Matteo in the first incident because he never really wanted him, then got in a replacement who'd never be accepted at Chelsea and is the antithesis in many ways. Why vent it out on Rafa? You could protest before and after the game and out of the stadium, but it's not helping with all the negativity during the game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's not Rafa's fault, Joel.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Giggs has sign a 1 year extension :cheer

No need for a new midfielder this summer then :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sir Alex Ferguson praises Ryan Giggs as a "marvellous player and an exceptional human being"

*exceptional human being*

*exceptional human being*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If only I fucked my brothers wife, then I could be an exceptional human being too.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Didn't actually think he would give Giggs a new contract :fergie :fergie :fergie

LOL at "exceptional human being"


----------



## Samoon

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



SN0WMAN said:


> Giggs has sign a 1 year extension :cheer
> 
> No need for a new midfielder this summer then :fergie


Lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bananas said:


> If only I fucked my brothers wife, then I could be an exceptional human being too.


You don't need to look any further for inspiration on how to be an exceptional human being, this man :terry is as exceptional as any man can get. BRAVE, LOYAL, CAPTAIN, LEADER, LEGEND, SCUMBAG, CUNT, RACIST, SHAG'S HIS MATE'S GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well, his brother's wife definitely thought he was exceptional.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> "People talk about the fact it is seven years since they won a trophy, but are they saying they would swap an FA Cup or a League Cup for qualifying for the Champions League?
> 
> Arsenal qualify for the Champions League year after year after year.
> 
> It might not be a trophy, but it is still a huge achievement and is as prestigious as silverware."
> 
> -Kenny Dalglish
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/kenny-dalglish-column-on-manchester-united-1414080


It's official. DAT Top 4 trophy wenger) is approved by King Kenny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What have you done with Chain Gang Solider?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We're 3 time winners of the Emirates cup too so I don't understand all this trophy drought nonsense. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> Joel, but didn't the one guy that matters the most bring him in? It's not like he paraded into the Bridge and announced himself as the new Manager. Abramovich got bored, sacked Di Matteo in the first incident because he never really wanted him, then got in a replacement who'd never be accepted at Chelsea and is the antithesis in many ways. Why vent it out on Rafa? You could protest before and after the game and out of the stadium, but it's not helping with all the negativity during the game.


Of course it is. I've said many times that the blame lies on the bonehead that runs the show.

The point here is, if Rafa was here as the visiting manager, he would have got booed. We don't like the guy. The fact that he is the Chelsea manager makes matters worse.

The booing is simply for him to know that we don't like him and he won't be accepted. Maybe it should stop now, but those people spend their money to go and watch the garbage he sets up, so they are within their right to do whatever they please.



King Kenny said:


> It's not Rafa's fault, Joel.


It's not his fault he is here, no. But it is his fault that we play boring and uninspiring football, due to him being a fucking shit "manaheur", with no ambition to take the game to teams when we are built to do that now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Everyone's favourite human being:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21621116

8-0? No problem :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

read nastasic has made 96% of his tackles and has only been booked once this season.

if he or rafael don't win ypoty then it's a massive farce. been far and away the most consistent best young players in the league.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> read nastasic has made 96% of his tackles and has only been booked once this season.
> 
> if he or rafael don't win ypoty then it's a massive farce. been far and away the most consistent best young players in the league.


Questionable. A certain 17 year old left back may have something to do with it. Of course I kid. Didnt play enough games anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

forgot he existed tbh

he can win it next year.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> read nastasic has made 96% of his tackles and has only been booked once this season.
> 
> if he or rafael don't win ypoty then it's a massive farce. been far and away the most consistent best young players in the league.


I think Rafael should win it, but Nastasic has been good too.


----------



## CGS

Anark said:


> What have you done with Chain Gang Solider?


He's still here bruh :brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wilshere will win it because he's English though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

haha, that doesn't happen bananas. if that was the case, kyle walker would have been voted a better young player than sergio aguero last season.

don't be silly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

does lukalu still qualify for young player of the year?

because hes been awesome


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lukaku better be up there. West Brom always look 100 times better when he is on the pitch.

Rafael deserves it though.

Edit: Dat ninja, Redead :mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

he's been good, but not as good as nasty or rafael. he can have 3rd.

no shame in bronze.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> does lukalu still qualify for young player of the year?
> 
> because hes been awesome


The age limit is 23 and under.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale still qualifies for the YPOTY


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> Wilshere will win it because he's English though.


Literally said the same thing a few days back. Bound to happen. Honestly though I'd give it to lukaku. Doubt he will even make top 3 though


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I know another guy who is under 23 and qualifies for YPOTY :hendo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It absolutely should be Rafael. There's also absolutely no chance it will be. 

A lot of pundits have said he's been our weakness this season. LOL


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

^ Most pundits don't even try and be original anymore, they just use the same statements from once upon a time when they were true. Rafael being a weakness is one. Evans another. Carrick has only just gotten out of that despite being excellent last season and in the latter stages of the 10/11 season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's funny that you can qualify for young player of the year until you're 28!

It should be 19 or 20. How the heck is a 23 years old "young" in footballing sense? If it were movies, yeah, he's a baby, but...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Clearly should be Ramsey.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

In terms of chelsea going 4-3-3, midfield and attack could be good. Would certainly be better than 4231

Oscar/Mata/Ramires
Moses/Ba/Hazard

Much better than the 4231 we play. Also can alternate the midfield by putting in Lampard, Luiz, Mikel etc.


----------



## Curry

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Has to be Bale, don't really see it being anyone else.

Ridiculous for it to be 23 and under though, means Theo Walcott is still an elligible "young player" despite going to the World Cup 7 years ago.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That's right a player can win the YPOTY at 23. Actually I think you can win it when you're 24 because you only have to be 23 at the start of the season. I think Milner won it as a 24 year old man who'd played over 300 professional games.


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> That's right a player can win the YPOTY at 23. Actually I think you can win it when you're 24 because you only have to be 23 at the start of the season. I think Milner won it as a 24 year old man who'd played over 300 professional games.



Man that is really stupid. The age really should be stopped at 21


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Edgehead 26 said:


> In terms of chelsea going 4-3-3, midfield and attack could be good. Would certainly be better than 4231
> 
> Oscar/Mata/Ramires
> Moses/Ba/Hazard
> 
> Much better than the 4231 we play. Also can alternate the midfield by putting in Lampard, Luiz, Mikel etc.


Too ultra attacking

Swap Mata out for Moses and put mikel central


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

AVB has won Manager of the Month again.

Curse well and truly in tact for Sundays game, great!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

U21 players can also play up until they're 23 in U21 tournaments. 

Think the past couple of months especially will swing it in Bales favour.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Redead when is Pep Pulis going to turn up?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I know Bale is the favourite, but imo RVP has been a class above everyone this season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I know Bale is the favourite, but imo RVP has been a class above everyone this season.












Bale's been brilliant but I'd say Suarez & RVP have been better as a whole from August to now. Frankly Michu needs more love too.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'd say RVP for player of the season. Michu, Suarez and Bale are definitely contenders though.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think the thing that sets RVP apart from the others is that he has scored against all the big teams.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You all better start placing Mata along those names.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Agree with Joel

He carried our team for long portions of the season


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Contenders are Van Persie, Suarez, Michu, Mata and Bale. Pretty sure they're the stand out players so far this season that have changed games. So far I'd say Van Persie. Not just for the obvious stats but the importance to the team and the title race and the importance of some of his goals. If Bale keeps this current run of form up for the majority of the remainder of the season then it'd be hard to argue against Bale though.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

In my opinion...

1. RVP
2. Suarez.
3. Mata.
4. Michu.

5. Bale.

Anyway, Fergie responds to Mancini saying we're lucky...



> “He’s lucky they are only 12 points behind,”
> 
> “Scoring late goals isn’t lucky - we’ve only been doing it for 25 years. It’s a terrible habit.”


:mark: I do love when Fergie gets bitchy.

We'll probably drop points now tomorrow and he'll look silly :side:.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Player of the year has to be between RVP and Bale I think. Obviously there's still a lot of the season to play, but at the moment I'd say it's between those two. Suarez has been great, but he hasn't scored as many important goals as RVP. Same thing with Michu (though I've really enjoyed watching him play). Mata has been excellent too, but just a small step off.

RVP and Bale have statistically gained their teams the most points this season so it's hard to argue with that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> In my opinion...
> 
> 1. RVP
> 2. Suarez.
> 3. Mata.
> 4. Michu.
> 
> 5. Bale.
> 
> Anyway, Fergie responds to Mancini saying we're lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: I do love when Fergie gets bitchy.
> 
> We'll probably drop points now tomorrow and he'll look silly :side:.


Fergie doesn't lose mind games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> In my opinion...
> 
> 1. RVP
> 2. Suarez.
> 3. Mata.
> 4. Michu.
> 
> 5. Bale.


This is correct tbh. *Cue Irish Jet's arrival* 

Also Macini needs to come out with the Ol "The title race is over" line


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

seen this on the mail website


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Jonny Evans :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Johnny Evans POTY then :fergie

And Joe Allen earning all dem points for Liverpool :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Funny that the three players named are the most underrated united players (granted overrated by some united fans)

Rafael and Carrick are my players of the season for united.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

what the fuck is this shit

where is JUAN


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> what the fuck is this shit
> 
> where is JUAN


Does is Mata?

As for top 5 players this season so far...

1. RVP
2. Suarez
3. Bale
4. Michu
5. Mata


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Oh come on, Mata has arguably been one of the best players of the year

Putting Michu above him? Really?


----------



## Samoon

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Destiny said:


> Does is Mata?
> 
> As for top 5 players this season so far...
> 
> 1. RVP
> 2. Suarez
> 3. Bale
> 4. Michu
> 5. Mata


Swap Mata with Michu and that would be mine.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Fergie doesn't lose mind games.


How about last season when he went spare at bobby on the touchline? Definitely lost them last season


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

RVP
Suarez
Bale
Michu
Mata

Yeah, Michu > Mata. What of it :kanye


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Oh come on, Mata has arguably been one of the best players of the year
> 
> Putting Michu above him? Really?












Nothing wrong with being behind someone like Michu tbh. Just saw SA's one properly. Honestly I would have swapped Michu & Mata so. 

RVP
Suarez
Michu
Mata
Bale 

For Me. Nothing against any of those guys though all have a pretty strong case for being number 1.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

the fact none of those lists have mikel shows that none of you know anything about football


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea supporters, thoughts on finishing outside the top 4 again?

This time, no CL to save you.

Spurs 3rd, Arsenal 4th.

PUTITDOWN.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Player of the season is Luis Suarez for me. It's close with van Persie and Mata, but it's Suarez. van Persie and Mata have talents surrounding them, but Suarez is doing inspirational stuff at Liverpool. I'd take him in a heartbeat, if I could.

It's basically: 1. Suarez 2. van Persie 3. Mata.

Then the rest.

And Scousers, what say--a straight swap between Walcott and Suarez? :suarez1




Cookie Monster said:


> AVB has won Manager of the Month again.
> 
> Curse well and truly in tact for Sundays game, great!


You have the "best player in the league," and also now the MOTM, so why are you worrying? :wenger


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

RVP
Suarez
Bale
Michu
Mata


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea supporters, thoughts on finishing outside the top 4 again?
> 
> This time, no CL to save you.
> 
> Spurs 3rd, Arsenal 4th.
> 
> PUTITDOWN.


No, Chelsea will finish 4th but Arsenal will win the Champions League. :cashley :rvp




edit: the lack of any cocky-faced smilies of current arsenal players is astounding.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> No, Chelsea will finish 4th but Arsenal will win the Champions League. :cashley :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the lack of any cocky-faced smilies of current arsenal players is astounding.


Arsenal players are nice guys. Too nice...

We have 13 days rest before Bayern, so we better be pumped up. Pumped up to lose 4-1. :jay2


----------



## Zen

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea supporters, thoughts on finishing outside the top 4 again?
> 
> This time, no CL to save you.
> 
> Spurs 3rd, Arsenal 4th.
> 
> PUTITDOWN.


We still gonna finish in the top 4. :terry

Chelsea 1-0 WBA


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Vanilla Ice was number 1 in the charts when Giggs made his debut.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea supporters, thoughts on finishing outside the top 4 again?
> 
> This time, no CL to save you.
> 
> Spurs 3rd, Arsenal 4th.
> 
> PUTITDOWN.


Mikey Being optimistic about Arsenal? :drake3

Anyway Imma go with 3rd Chelsea 4th Arsenal as I have been all season. Although thanks to BALE I'm a lot less confident on that happening.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> De Gea; Smalling, Vidic, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Anderson, Kagawa; Rooney, van Persie
> Subs: Lindegaard, Rafael, Hernandez, Nani, Young, Welbeck & Cleverley.


surprisingly strong, im guessing welbeck will start on tuesday


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Cech; Azpili, Ivan, D Luiz, Cole; Ram, Lamps (c); Haz, Mata, Oscar; Ba. - subs: Turn, JT, Cahill, Bert, Mik, Moses, Torres

Torres on the bench? Rafa fired post game 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So this means no Vidic against Madrid then? 

OK.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rafa has put put the right team today. Down to the players to step up now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He puts the right team out most matches. Not his fault players let him down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

you'll still blame him if they lose, dont worry joel.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> you'll still blame him if they lose, dont worry joel.


Dem Tactics


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> He puts the right team out most matches. Not his fault players let him down.


No he hasn't. But a comment like that is expected from you.



93.20 said:


> you'll still blame him if they lose, dont worry joel.


Depends whether he decides to manage the team or just leave it. And not just throw all strikers on at once, like some managers think can work, even when they have four strikers.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Dem Tactics


If only he had a clue about tactics.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looks fucking weird watching United attack the Stretford End first half.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

so when chelsea lost under RDM it was the players fault, but lose under RAFA and its all his fault? yeah makes sense


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> so when chelsea lost under RDM it was the players fault, but lose under RAFA and its all his fault? yeah makes sense


Don't talk about things you don't know.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I do know.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> If only he had a clue about tactics.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> I do know.












Oscar really should have put us one ahead by now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

yep.

we're going to pwn March. starting tomorrow.

4-2.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

no sturridge today


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

KAGAWA

finally


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> no sturridge today












As if an evening kick off away to Wigan in which we always do shite wasn't bad enough, now no Sturridge as well :downing


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Norwich are fucking pathetic. They beat and outplayed us earlier in the season and now they've been timewasting from the start, terrified to set foot outside their own half and are now rightfully behind. Show some balls, for fuck sake.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Cant remember Norwich getting out of their own half, surely as they are behind now they will have to push forward in the second half, and leave gaps.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> no sturridge today


Ugh. Congrats on the 3 points Wigan


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We play like this most of the time to be fair. This is a Chris Hughton special. Boring and cowardly as fuck. If we bring Kei on we might show some quality through his pace and guile.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We had it too easy in the first half so if Norwich step it up, they'll probably catch us by surprise and put us under big pressure.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Only if we get Kei on, we have no pace on the pitch atm.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Would love to see a Nani cameo in this game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> We had it too easy in the first half so if Norwich step it up, they'll probably catch us by surprise and put us under big pressure.



Yet only got one goal again, would love to see us get 3 or 4 again this season.

Shocking 2nd half so far absolute shite. Ando should be subbed and i feel rvp might have went off to soon.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

KAGAWA 8*D 8*D 8*D

great finish


----------



## just1988

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Why's the thread title "LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA"? The guy has pulled a worldy, gone into a job knowing that no matter what results he gets he'll bag over a million quid and can leave after 6 months.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

A brace from Shinji :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> :arry


Wankers, come on saints.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lead up to Ba's goal was fapworthy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

KAGAWA HATTRICK



8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D

:kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Kagawa motherfuckers.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

KAGAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ROOOOONEY

what a goal!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yet only got one goal again, *would love to see us get 3 or 4 again this season.
> *
> .


:darren

Get in wazza


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ROONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

/league


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> /league


not yet :side:


attempts on target

Manchester United : 7
Norwich City : 0

sums it up today


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

A decent performance, 3 points, crowd supporting the team and yet still booing and chanting against Rafa.

Good times.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> /league


you're about 3 months late


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> not yet :side:
> 
> 
> attempts on target
> 
> Manchester United : 7
> Norwich City : 0
> 
> sums it up today


Good sign i expected us to drop points against either qpr, everton or today and we haven't so looking good plus this big win helps goal difference which is like another point.

But we will drop points away to west ham, stoke and arsenal :fergie.

Also who needs :rvp, :rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shini-San! Nice goal from Rooney too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Norwich must have thought they were playing liverpool the way they bent over and offered pretty much nothing apart from a small spell in the 2nd half.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Man U learning from Liverpool and :suarez1 I see.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hope this leads to Kagawa playing in the centre more often, scored his two very well taken goals in the second half when RVP came off and he was moved into the centre, with good interplay with him and Rooney


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shin’ll fix it, Shin’ll fix it for you… and Kagawa!

Sod those getting their panties in a bunch over the Jim'll Fix It tune. Catchy song that's only second to the Carrick one that's taken off recently after being a pub chant for years.

Composed and assured performance today. Exactly what you could ask for with a big game on the horizon and a job still to be done ensuring points aren't needlessly thrown away.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So does kagawa start vs real or do nani/young/giggs?


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC v Wigan confirmed: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Downing, Coutinho, Suarez.
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC subs v Wigan: Gulacsi, Wisdom, Shelvey, Assaidi, Henderson, Coates, Suso.


First eleven doesn't have enough :hendo5 in it. No Sturrezinho front three today, we'll have to settle for Suarinho and Downing though.

Inb4 Di Santo goal.
Inb4 Wigan pelanty
Inb4 Liverpool take the lead to raise our hopes before the inevitable crush.
Inb4 turned down pelanty for Liverpool.
Inb4 Shelvey comes on and gets a yellow.
Inb4 Wigan 2-1.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Also...

*15*

Again.

Until Monday evening.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Carrick different gravy that lad hope he keeps it up and imo more important than any other player to us :carrick


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Can't wait for this season to end because it has been dull as fuck. If Hughton can keep us up then he deserves another year but if he doesn't change our approach to games after he has signed the players that he wants in the summer then I'll struggle to have sympathy with him if we have a bad start next year (like we did this season). Essentially he has sacrificed all of our attacking flair and style from last season in order to win a few more clean sheets, yet we're getting worse results than we did under Lambert who had a far worse squad.

Our approach to today was summed up by Kagawa scoring a hat-trick. The guy hasn't really pulled up any trees this season (few decent performances) but looked like a world beater today. We never got in United's faces or pressed them on the ball when they were entering our half. We might as well have not played Holt or Hoolahan with those tactics as both (especially the latter) were non factors in the game. I always expected us to lose and even the score line is far from shocking but we should have at least had a proper go. Even I could have kept a clean sheet for United today.

Our midfield was garbage today and offered no protection to the defence. Howson is not a cm. Johnson is barely good enough at this level with Tettey, without him he's lost. It's a shame that Hughton has frozen out David Fox who was our best CM last year. Snoddy was solid defensively but had an off day going forward. Pilks has been crap for months.

Our defence was excellent in the first half but the consistent pressure just got to them in the end.

I'm just glad that Hughton has been excellent in the transfer market so far because his tactics are woeful and depressing.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The ineptitude of our performance today is absolutely incredible. If you were to script the only possible way QPR could win today, you would have seen it played out to perfection. The manager is clueless on the opposition, he just knows what he wants his team to be doing. Oh well, I was hoping for a top half finish, but there goes that, I'll just have to be satisified with staying up.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



R.Scorpio said:


> The ineptitude of our performance today is absolutely incredible. If you were to script the only possible way QPR could win today, you would have seen it played out to perfection. The manager is clueless on the opposition, he just knows what he wants his team to be doing. Oh well, I was hoping for a top half finish, but there goes that, I'll just have to be satisified with staying up.


TOP HALF FINISH? :lmao

I remember you condoning the sacking of Adkins because of your new manager's pedigree. The grass isn't always greener.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Who the hell would Southampton finish in the top half ahead of? Outside the obvious 7 you would have Stoke, Fulham, Newcastle (Before their shit start) and WBA at least ahead of them. Hell I'd throw Sunderland into that Mix too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

#MUFC equal top-flight record by winning 23 of first 28 matches in a season. Previously achieved by Chelsea in 05/06 and Spurs in 60/61. #PL

yep,, that title race.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



R.Scorpio said:


> The ineptitude of our performance today is absolutely incredible. If you were to script the only possible way QPR could win today, you would have seen it played out to perfection. The manager is clueless on the opposition, he just knows what he wants his team to be doing. Oh well, I was hoping for a top half finish, but there goes that, I'll just have to be satisified with staying up.


Top Half Finish are you joking?

I don't care how good a team's squad is and how many millions they spend, no team that's just come up from the championship should expect a top half finish


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

There is a Norwich fan here?


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> not yet :side:
> 
> 
> attempts on target
> 
> Manchester United : 7
> Norwich City : 0
> 
> sums it up today


I read that if we go to City with a 15 point lead, we will mathematically win the title by beating them. Haven't figured it for myself, but if it's true then :mark:


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> There is a Norwich fan here?


BLACKANDRE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> I read that if we go to City with a 15 point lead, we will mathematically win the title by beating them. Haven't figured it for myself, but if it's true then :mark:


People said that last year and see what happened enaldo.

19 points from 30 and it's done i think?


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

DOWNING!!!!!


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Can't fault Rafa for today's performance. Nervy end to the match but the team selection was the right one. We always look good when the front three are given the freedom to roam in the final third. It's nice to have a striker to pounce on the chances when they're available as well. No way Torres would have anticipated the same way Ba did on our goal even if it is basic stuff. If only we could have been grinding out these results over the past few months.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

COUTING :mark: :mark: :mark:

DOWNINHO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> People said that last year and see what happened enaldo.
> 
> 19 points from 30 and it's done i think?


no it didnt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> There is a Norwich fan here?


Been here ages you fucking nugget.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Been here ages you fucking nugget.


How'd that match go for you? enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> *BLACKANDRE*


fixed :torres


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

As expected. :lol at anyone thinking a thrashing from a big team would devastate someone who saw his team play in league one and get raped by Colchester.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> As expected. :lol at anyone thinking a thrashing from a big team would devastate someone who saw his team play in league one and get raped by Colchester.


How'd _that_ match go for you?


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Faaacking awful...and I sat through the entire thing :lol

...by the way, it's *BLACK*ANDRE as *REDWOOD RAVEN* would tell you.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Faaacking awful...and I sat through the entire thing :lol


But seriously, how'd that match go for you?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Enjoyed watching the United game today, thought Kags and Rooney were great together, it was also great to see Rooney score from outside the box.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> But seriously, how'd that match go for you?


Made me contemplate how we could have been heading to league two under Bryan Gunn...then the new board sacked him and the rest is history.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looking forward to getting Baleraped tomorrow


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

^ You think so? I'm sliding towards a draw.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

After last week's performances, yep, Balerape imminent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez1

Fuck Coutinho is proving to be such a BOSS


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Coutinho



RVP
Suarez
Bale
Michu
Mata


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Forgot liverpool had a game, suppose it's understandable when it's a mid table side vs a relegation side :terry and it's on ESPN which is never fun.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not saying I expected a top half finish before the season, however having watched all our games this season, I've found that bar a handful, we could easily have won all of them. Now of course I'm not saying we should have won all of them, we would be Man Unitedesque if we had, but point being I go into pretty much all our games thinking we are capable of getting a non fluke result. Meaning you couldn't have begrudged us in a lot of matches had we in fact won despite the fact we drew and lost a lot of them. Our recent form had been quite good, I think we are a good enough to be top half of the league. Only misfortune and some costly errors sees us where we are. 

Had you offered me survival at the start of the season I would have taken it. But seeing how well we have played and bossed most of our matches, I think I got greedy and felt that rather than just consolidating our spot, we should be pushing higher and turning our good performances into wins.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

hope that the martinez hype train has died down too

the continual need to play 3 at the back is just strange. it's almost like he doesn't know how to play any different way.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I suppose a 4-0 win and an episode of the Liverpool comedy show was too much to ask for :hayden.


Oh well :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> I suppose a 4-0 win and an episode of the Liverpool comedy show was too much to ask for :hayden.
> 
> 
> Oh well :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa


Maybe villa will give us a present on monday, be brave lads be brave :hesk2


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Downing :mark: Coutinho :mark: 2 Goal lead :kanye


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well, I've been fighting off many of my fellow Arsenal mates recently, as they think Martinez is a better manager than Wenger. Depressing to say the least.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wigan players fighting each other. It's not often you can say this, but I think Liverpool are safe here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> Well, I've been fighting off many of my fellow Arsenal mates recently, as they think Martinez is a better manager than Wenger. Depressing to say the least.


he really isn't.

i suspect that even with all the hype, there's a reason he's still at wigan.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Enjoyed watching the United game today, thought *Kags *and Rooney were great together, it was also great to see Rooney score from outside the box.


lol KAGS


----------



## kingfunkel

For me Suarez is the best player in the league, there I said it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

shocked boyce is still on the field. should've been dragged for that, no matter the match situation. a player should not get physical with his teammate.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> shocked boyce is still on the field. should've been dragged for that, no matter the match situation. a player should not get physical with his teammate.


Dunno alot of players out there that could do with been physically abused by a teammate.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> he really isn't.
> 
> i suspect that even with all the hype, there's a reason he's still at wigan.


I know. It's just shocking to see people compare one of the greatest managers of the past two decades to... Err...


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



R.Scorpio said:


> Not saying I expected a top half finish before the season, however having watched all our games this season, I've found that bar a handful, we could easily have won all of them.


I could say that about us during our home games with QPR (1-1), West Ham (0-0), Newcastle (0-0), Fulham (0-0) and away games with Villa (1-1) and Reading (0-0). Wins in those games in which we were clearly the better side would have given us an extra 12 points which would have us well in the top half. The fact is that we didn't have the quality to get the job done during those games. 

The same applies to pretty much every team that's in the bottom half. There are also instances where your team is lucky to claim anything, such as when you lot sqeaked a point out of us with a Lambert goal that was assisted by a clear hand ball. Swings and roundabouts.

Southampton are in the bottom half because they deserve to be, the same goes for us.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

good lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I knew this would be an easy game :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

top header by maloney. al habsi needed to do better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


So who replaces him next season :torres


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Al Habsi loves making mistakes almost as much as he loves making camera saves.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

BAW GAWD!!! 2009/10 Pepe Reina is here :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> So who replaces him next season :torres


No idea. I Hear that Lewandowski guy is pretty good and might be available


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> No idea. I Hear that Lewandowski guy is pretty good and might be free


Liverpool over Bayern :bateman


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Thread should be renamed LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLWIGAN


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool over Bayern :bateman


Why still Bayern? We don't need Lewandowski. We have two Marios


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea should sell Torres back to Liverpool. 20 million + Torres would do for Suarez. If they don't get Falcao that is...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

They are awful, i think it's time they finally fucked off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool over Bayern :bateman


I dont see why not 

Bayern Champions League Trophies: 4 

Liverpool's Champions League Trophies: 5 

:bateman


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I dont see why not
> 
> Bayern Champions League Trophies: 4
> 
> Liverpool's Champions League Trophies: 5
> 
> :bateman


:shaq


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The ref is a joke with the yellows, yellows for Allen and Lucas for basically fuck all.

If that's what he considers to be worth a booking, then I hope we see a kung-fu kick in this match because he might actually shit his brain out his arse.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lucas has had about 100 fouls.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I just realized mighty Carl Jenkinson is up against monkey boy tomorrow...


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> :shaq


:troll 



Razor King said:


> I just realized mighty Carl Jenkinson is up against monkey boy tomorrow...


Well good night Arsenal


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> lol KAGS


It's his nickname.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It's his nickname.


KAGZ!!, welbz and clevz :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:kagawa


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SUAREZ HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS!


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

suarez alongside aguero will be something decent 8*D


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Di Santo going straight down the tunnel, what a bellend, would love to see the wigan locker room after this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So yeah just looked at the league table. Somehow depite being 7th we've managed to score the third most goals this season behind Man U and Chelski. Kinda nice and depressing at the same time. Hell even Suarez has broken the 20 goal mark.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> suarez alongside aguero will be something decent 8*D


Too nice of a fellar that aguero lad he's had to deal with tevez and mario, poor fucker if he has to put up with the racist also.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Having Suarez as my captain in fantasy league was a good call this week. (Y)


----------



## Curry

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Madly competitive about Fantasy Football with my Dad, we both had the choice between Suarez and Bale as captains, I went Suarez and he went Bale. Things are looking pretty damn good right now.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Liverpool's Champions League Trophies: 5


Nope. Liverpool's Champions League trophies stands at a mighty ONE. And that one was only because you got beaten so bad in the first half that AC Milan opened up the champagne at half-time and came out pissed for the second half. Even Vladimir Smicer scored, shows how pissed they were. And you still needed penalties.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Anark said:


> Nope. Liverpool's Champions League trophies stands at a mighty ONE. And that one was only because you got beaten so bad in the first half that AC Milan opened up the champagne at half-time and came out pissed for the second half. Even Vladimir Smicer scored, shows how pissed they were. And you still needed penalties.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

A win *AT* Wigan :mark: best performance there since Bellamy ran riot in 2006

MVP>RVP :suarez1

Coutinho is a star in the making :brodgers 12 goals in 3 matches as a team, with Sturridge only playing in one of them :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Always a good day at the office when the Luis Garcia song is sung.

And the fuck off chelsea fc one too ique2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Suarez is going NOWHERE. He will stay with us and play in the Europa... said no one ever. Seriously though, Rodgers needs to do his best to keep him. Top goal scorer playing in an average Liverpool side. What an amazing player.

Coutinho looks to be good!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bout time we beat somebody shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










:lmao


----------



## JJJ

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Sir Alex Ferguson has responded to Roberto Mancini's claims that Manchester United have been lucky so far - by saying that Manchester City are lucky to be only 12 points behind. He said:
> 
> "He is lucky they are only 12 points behind. It is not lucky we score late goals; we have only been doing it for 25 years. It is a terrible habit."


Fergie and those mind games :fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


They better keep Frank


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Arab consortium planning £1.5BILLION bid for Arsenal







(Hopefully)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


what the hell

so much wrong with one picture


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney what a hit son, FIFA special.

Cheeky little goals from shinji.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shinji is the only likeable united player, great performance by him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Arab consortium planning £1.5BILLION bid for Arsenal


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Two is already more than enough.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:wilkins at Rooney's goal.

Edit: Why the fuck can't we be bought by some Arabs? :downing

Although I'd prefer if nobody had them :kobe7


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shinji needs to play through the middle but then again so does rooney so it's a problem but a good problem if fergie can get it to work.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not sure where Rooney really fits in United to be honest. Guy has changed so radically over the last 4 years its nuts

wasnt he a striker at one point?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Two is already more than enough.


This.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Recorded this game seeing as i was still hungover from friday night. 3-0 up before i checked the score to make sure we didnt fail hard in the 2nd half :lol Suarez/Coutinho combo is :mark: i know its a joke and there are liverpool fans who say this every year but if we hang onto Suarez then we'll do well next season :argh: If we can get in a decent centre back then we'll go close for 4th.



93.20 said:


> suarez alongside aguero will be something decent 8*D


Rack off son, no Suarez for you.


We could have been bought by Arabs, fucking Hicks and Gillett. Cunts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dont know if i believe the arsenal story, timing is a bit suspicious, right before a big game. Also would a bid like this be leaked to the press?.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Days of big owners are becoming outdated. What with FFP. Every club has gotta support itself

Now arsenal is an interesting case, because they dont even need rich owners! They fucking have money! They just need someone who isnt a cheap cunt to spend it


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Liverpool have scored 19 goals in 7 games in the league since :sturridge signed, take that average and over a 38 game season that's 103 goals, but then you factor in that Sturridge has missed a few games and then add in Coutinho and we're looking at something like 300 goals in the league next season :mark: :mark: :mark: Sturrezinho :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

No point in an arsenal sugar daddy if :wenger is still in charge.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Whenever i need a laugh, I just imagine :wenger running PSG


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:wenger would be too busy fapping at their academy side. YOUNG & FRENCH.

Also the fuck was al-habsi doing all game? Woeful keeping.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Pretty sure the main reason they got Stan Kroenke to buy the majority of the shares in the club was to keep that other russian oligarch in check, they wanted financial stability, not getting bankrolled and saddled with debts and stuff.

And yeah Arsenal does have the money to buy players but like everyone said :wenger likes looking for ze quality in young boys.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool have scored 19 goals in 7 games in the league since :sturridge signed, take that average and over a 38 game season that's 103 goals, but then you factor in that Sturridge has missed a few games and then add in Coutinho and we're looking at something like 300 goals in the league next season :mark: :mark: :mark: *Sturrezinho* :mark:


In 3 months that becomes just Sturrinho :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shut up joel la la la not listening la la la


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> In 3 months that becomes just Sturrinho :brodgers


:terry1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Suarez would make a fine player infront of JUAN, AZAR, and BOSSCAR

Because if we learned nothing,, its that buying a great liverpool striker always pays off


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's okay you guys can have Torres back and it'll be FESTURREZINHO. :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

In all seriousness, I don't think Suarez will leave this summer. I think you have at least one more crack at making top 4 with him.

You do have a lot of good ingredients right now, with some more additions in the summer, you should be challenging for it next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> In all seriousness, I don't think Suarez will leave this summer. I think you have at least one more crack at making top 4 with him.
> 
> You do have a lot of good ingredients right now, with some more additions in the summer, you should be challenging for the league next season.


Fixed before one of them do it :torres


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Over 6 billion people in the world, but Suarez's agent allegedly happens to be the brother of ep (correct me if I'm wrong)

Things like this are why we can't have nice things :downing



WWE_TNA said:


> Fixed before one of them do it :torres


I was tempted :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I probably said it last year but top 4 will be tough to get into again as i can't see chelsea/arsenal getting worse, spurs will improve if they keep bale and everton will likely be sniffing around top 4 again but all depends on suarez staying for going.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Depends on if one of the big clubs outside England comes in with a proper bid. I don't see him leaving to any other prem club at all. As i said like half an hour ago iirc on the boom bust cycle this is exactly the "NEXT YEAR IS OURS" stage but in all honesty we are getting the pieces together. Slowly but surely we should improve, i think we still need a quality keeper and CB to finish in the CL spots, but im fairly happy with our attack. Even Downing is playing well which is surely a sign the world is ending :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Anybody just hear Pulis' post-match interview on MOTD, he just said that "the Referee was trying to referee the crowd instead of the game"

Somebody is gonna have to explain to me what the fuck he means because I have no fucking idea what he is talking about


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Pulis just moans all the fucking time.

Agree with rush liverpool have a very good attack when they're are on form and with no europa/fa cup to play for :ti, i see them putting together a good run till the end of the season.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Dont know if i believe the arsenal story, timing is a bit suspicious, right before a big game. Also would a bid like this be leaked to the press?.


Calculated, whoever is behind it has a clear agenda to further turn the fans against the current board and management.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Arsenal should be mad at their board

The decline cant be ignored

They went from invincible champions and champions league titans to..... this


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Don't think the board is all to blame tbh, the whole investing in young talented players instead of buying the finished article is a pet project of Wenger, unfortunately he didn't get to hold on to those players when they were finally hitting their peaks.

But yeah, they've done some questionable piece of business, like selling Alex Song who actually wanted to stay at Arsenal and arguably just had his best season with them, don't really know if Wenger or the board are to blame for that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Arsenal should be mad at their board
> 
> The decline cant be ignored
> 
> They went from invincible champions and *champions league titans* to..... this


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pulis just moans all the fucking time.
> 
> Agree with rush liverpool have a very good attack when they're are on form and with no europa/fa cup to play for :ti, i see them putting together a good run till the end of the season.


:kobe2

Fuck it time to push for 4th :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I am looking forward to tomorrow. 

The highest scoring Premier League fixture in history. 33 goals in the last 6 meetings. 14 in the last 2 in fact. Two teams on form in the league at the moment and both fighting for fourth place. Arsenals chance to catch up to the pack, Spurs' chance to go back into 3rd place.

You know what this means? 

That's right, nailed on 0-0 :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :kobe2


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :lmao


In all fairness, before they became Barca's whipping boys in the Round 16, they would at least go as far as the semi-finals.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> In all fairness, before they became Barca's whipping boys in the Round 16, they would at least go as far as the semi-finals.


 they were a powerful team, not 'champions league titans' by any means though.


----------



## Josh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

stoke losing cost me $600 

any stoke fans pm ur address and ill have ur fuckin head


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Too nice of a fellar that aguero lad he's had to deal with tevez and mario, poor fucker if he has to put up with the racist also.


two perfectly nice guys who have made a mistake or two and suddenly they're terrible people.

sounds about right, welcome luis.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Title change to: Luis Garcia Appreciation Thread


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez2

Best player in the league by miles. What a joy to watch.

top 3 in world with Messi & Ronnie


----------



## Samoon

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Goldfinger said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Best player in the league by miles. What a joy to watch.
> 
> top 3 in world with Messi & Ronnie


Now that's going too far.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He's certainly better than BIG (NOSE) GAME FLOP


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He's not better than Iniesta or even close tbh. Even when Barca feel disconnected, he's the one guy who continues to terrorize the opposing defenses.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> He's certainly better than BIG (NOSE) GAME FLOP


No he's not.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Suarez has 1 season where he actually scores consistently in a decent league = top 3 in world.

ok


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Goldfinger said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Best player in the league by miles. What a joy to watch.
> 
> top 3 in world with Messi & Ronnie



Early candidate for post of the year.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That goes a bit far (well more than a bit) but tbh there aren't many players in the world that i'd rather see in our side. He may be a cunt but he's our cunt :suarez1


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

suarez gets a hattrick against another shit team, he's scored 43% of his goals this season against Norwich and Wigan, and suddenly he is a class above everyone else :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It would be amazing for Suarez to finish top scorer considering he's not playing in a top side.

Saying he's third best player in the world is over the top.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> suarez gets a hattrick against another shit team, he's scored 43% of his goals this season against Norwich and Wigan, and suddenly he is a class above everyone else :side:


Pretty much :stuff

Nah no way is he the best player in the league by miles but he's up there this season for sure. Still at of guys put there can't deny that they would take him in a heartbeat. I just hope we manage to hold onto him for next year. Especially now that our attacking options look much brighter. Just gotta tighten up defence a bit and hopefully he can pull together a decent run


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LFC fans singing Rafa's name last night. Classy. 

Unlike the plastics.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2 more league games to go until the City game, Reading at home and Sunderland away, would be very disappointed to drop any points from those two games


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Dark Rob Green Rises :darkbarry


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> In all fairness, before they became Barca's whipping boys in the Round 16, they would at least go as far as the semi-finals.


They have got to the semi finals only twice in 13 years or something. They've never been great in the CL.



Bubzeh said:


> LFC fans singing Rafa's name last night. Classy.
> 
> Unlike the plastics.


Funny guy. I like you.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So to counter act the returning Ronaldo to Old Trafford, City intend to play Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko, Leandowski, Higuan and Cavani up front if all rumours are true..

Fuck i gotta a job in sports journalism, looks piss easy.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Liverpool are finishing above Arsenal next season. Maybe even top 4 if they get a keeper and a CB in during the summer and keep Suarez.

Nice to see Kagawa show what he can do when defenders give him space. He won't get that type of space often though. 

QPR are staying up. Still going with that one.

Bale to upstage Kagawa and Suarez today by scoring 4 8*D*


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Huh Just realised



DwayneAustin said:


> As if an evening kick off away to Wigan in which we always do shite wasn't bad enough, now no Sturridge as well :downing





Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Ugh. Congrats on the 3 points Wigan


Seems like being THE WRONG ONES has it's perks. First Swansea game now Wigan. Yeah were not gonna win again this season tbh :jordan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



wkdsoul said:


> So to counter act the returning Ronaldo to Old Trafford, City intend to play Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko, Leandowski, Higuan and Cavani up front if all rumours are true..
> 
> Fuck i gotta a job in sports journalism, looks piss easy.


and neymar.

i loved the story that higuain was coming in the 'help goalscoring woes'

he's scored less than dzeko and the same as aguero. i rate higuain but come on.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Seems like being THE WRONG ONES has it's perks. First Swansea game now Wigan. Yeah were not gonna win again this season tbh :jordan


I predict a Bale quin-trick next weekend and a Suarez sending off :jordan


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tevez has an interview in the Sunday Times, and when asked who is the best player he'd played with, he said "Scholes. In training. On the pitch. Unbelievable."

its official Scholes > Messi and Ronaldo 8*D


----------



## Curry

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Need bale to do absolutely nothing today for fantasy purposes, will be very worried when watching.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Excited for the Arsenal/Spurs game, the way it's shaped it should be a cracker, got £10 on there being over 4.5 goals in the game which will return £50 

Cookie Monster is right it is gonna end in a fucking 0-0 isn't it


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> *Liverpool are finishing above Arsenal next season. Maybe even top 4 if they get a keeper and a CB in during the summer and keep Suarez.
> 
> Nice to see Kagawa show what he can do when defenders give him space. He won't get that type of space often though.
> 
> QPR are staying up. Still going with that one.
> 
> Bale to upstage Kagawa and Suarez today by scoring 4 8*D*


Don't let our off day fool you, QPR aren't staying up. We just played into their hands by being naive as fuck. And yeh, Liverpool should climb back up next season, Arsenal though, boy they need to bring in a few.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Tevez has an interview in the Sunday Times, and when asked who is the best player he'd played with, he said "Scholes. In training. On the pitch. Unbelievable."
> 
> its official Scholes > Messi and Ronaldo 8*D


Zidane and Davids said the same thing, when asked who was the best player they played against, "Scholes of Manchester, he has everything"


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale's gunna choke and spurs will have somebody sent off early on.

Hope im wrong but i see arsenal winning and finishing 4th again at the end of the season.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> and neymar.
> 
> i loved the story that higuain was coming in the 'help goalscoring woes'
> 
> he's scored less than dzeko and the same as aguero. i rate higuain but come on.


Out of the rumours, i'll take Neymar, Cavani and Sanchez.. Thanks. :agree:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BANKSY said:


> Suarez has 1 season where he actually scores consistently in a decent league = top 3 in world.
> 
> ok


scoring 5 freekciks outside the box, hattrick at san siro = best player after Ronaldo and Messi. :agree:


----------



## wabak

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just put a free £10 bet on Tottenham to win 4-3, returns £800.

One can dream right? ep


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I have £10 on 3-2 Spurs. Returns £200. Not the only bet I have on though.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I don't think anyone can deny that the North London Derby is the best derby in the Premier League, absolutely buzzing for this game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How can spurs lose when they have the best player on the planet, Gareth Bale? 

8-0 spurs.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Srdjan99 said:


> I don't think anyone can deny that the North London Derby is the best derby in the Premier League, absolutely buzzing for this game.


pretty sure every other person in the thread will disagree (unless they support Arsenal or Spurs)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

sportsbet's market for opening scorer, just the arsenal side










you didn't even fucking try did you


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> How can spurs lose when they have the best player on the planet, Gareth Bale?
> 
> 8-0 spurs.


How does that explain why BarceLOLna can't beat AC Milan or Madrid?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> pretty sure every other person in the thread will disagree (unless they support Arsenal or Spurs)


Most fans of top clubs will say there derby is better. Personally, I think if you want goals and excitement you watch the North London Derby. ALWAYS goals in the game, always exciting. For me, no derby comes close in terms of that.

You may get some more passionate derbies out there in the Premier League but we're not talking about most passionate derbies.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> How does that explain why BarceLOLna can't beat AC Milan or Madrid?












Who was talking about Barca here?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> Who was talking about Barca here?


Isn't Messi the greatest player the galaxy has ever seen?


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Most fans of top clubs will say there derby is better.* Personally, I think if you want goals and excitement you watch the North London Derby. ALWAYS goals in the game, always exciting. For me, no derby comes close in terms of that.
> 
> You may get some more passionate derbies out there in the Premier League but we're not talking about most passionate derbies.


Thats my point. I couldn't give a fuck about Spurs/Arsenal. I know it should be a good game but i just can't get invested as heavily as i would with Liverpool/Everton where it could be a dire game but i care so much more and as a result find it far more interesting/intriguing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't Messi the greatest player the galaxy has ever seen?


No, I think you're mistaking him for Gareth Bale.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> No, I think you're mistaking him for Gareth Bale.


Is that right?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lloris
Walker - Dawson - Vertonghen - Assou-Ekotto
Dembele - Parker
Lennon - Bale - Siggy
Adebayor​
Very happy with that. Strongest defence possible with Kaboul out injured, best central midfield partnership available with Sandro out. Sigurdsson deserves to start out due to his performance against West Ham. Lennon is due a performance and I hope Adebayor is up for it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Most fans of top clubs will say there derby is better. Personally, I think if you want goals and excitement you watch the North London Derby. ALWAYS goals in the game, always exciting. For me, no derby comes close in terms of that.
> 
> You may get some more passionate derbies out there in the Premier League but we're not talking about most passionate derbies.


*Even as a City fan i agree with you CM. North London derby is always a belting game with lots of goals and a sending off pretty much all the time. Last few at the emirates have been great.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Adebayor to have a stormer.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I see a very, very dark 90 minutes ahead for Mertesacker.

3-1 Spurs. Bale Brace.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Why the fuck is Poldi not starting again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Adebayor to have a stormer.


there's no contract on the line though


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Does Arsenal even goal with that line-up?


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> Does Arsenal even goal with that line-up?


:theo


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Spurs/Arsenal is usually madness so incoming 3-3, 4-4 or 5-5 full of SuperSunday!!! Premierleague!!! My Word!!! :wilkins


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm shitting bricks.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bananas said:


> I'm shitting bricks.


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*With all the hype surrounding Bale he is either going to steal the show or flop big time. I predict the latter.
3-1 Arsenal.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

To follow up on the point about 'best derbies', assuming you're referring simply to how neutrals and the regularity of it being a 'good' game I could see Spurs/Arsenal being a good answer. Liverpool/Everton, Liverpool/United, Sunderland/Newcastle, Fulham/Chelsea and formerly Birmingham/Villa weren't great games to a neutral. United/City has thrown up some crackers over the years though.

Rush said it best though, if you're a supporter of one team in a derby its not about the quality of the game. The tension, nerves and fear of having to stomach taunts from family, friends and co-workers should you lose is what hooks people into every second of the game. No-one cares whether the game is great to a neutral, so long as they don't suffer a defeat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Giroud. 

But who was finish?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Do not like this one little bit. Exactly the start we didn't want really. We have allowed Arsenal to settle easily, we are giving the ball away cheaply and giving them too much time on the ball = disaster looming !


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

getting 5 mil for adebayor looks a better deal every game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I agree. Not paying his full wages and we'll make profit on him. DAT LEVY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

who else is paying his wages?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> there's no contract on the line though


So true. Adebayor would be lethal in a Money In The Bank match.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

BALE


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ConnorMCFC said:


> *With all the hype surrounding Bale he is either going to steal the show or flop big time. I predict the latter.
> 3-1 Arsenal.*


WUT? 

Looked offside though. 

Oh wait just onside


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

BALESTORM!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FANTASY POINTS :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Great finish. :avb2 1-0 up. lolarsenal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

i thought mertesacker was meant to be good.

playing the LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE TRAP to perfection


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ARSENALOL


----------



## uknoww

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2-0 lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We have never lost when Aaron Lennon has scored. Once again, too easy!


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao 2-0. what on earth is that defense? really poor from Nacho


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:wilkins

monreal/verm dream team of shit


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

DAT COMMUNICATION


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

IdenticLOL Goal
ArsenLOL
Arsene WengLOL


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Aaron Lennon!

Now you see him, Then he scores


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

THE GOAT :avb1


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wonder if Gunner is hearing about the game from KFC


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Who the heck is coaching that Arsenal defence. Michael Le Vell?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not getting too excited though. We have been 2 goals to the good against Arsenal before and they ALWAYS come back. Liverpool were 2-0 up too remember.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Why would you even try to play offside with Bale and Lennon on the pitch?


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah but you don't have a potato in goals like we do with Reina.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Arsenalol*


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not getting too excited though. We have been 2 goals to the good against Arsenal before and they ALWAYS come back. Liverpool were 2-0 up too remember.


What RUSH Said. Plus we're just serial Chokers.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> What RUSH Said. Plus we're just serial Chokers.


Even so, we're still Spurs!


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Villas-Boas has brought out some incredible form in the current Spurs side. Tactically perfect. And I remember him having some serious haters in the past year, excluding the Chelsea fans.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We have never lost a Premier League match at White Hart Lane when leading by two goals at half-time and we have never lost a game when Aaron Lennon has scored.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Desecrated said:


> Villas-Boas has brought out some incredible form in the current Spurs side. Tactically perfect. And I remember him having some serious haters in the past year, excluding the Chelsea fans.


I remember last year I was having a discussion with one of the favourites on here about AVB (before he was even Spurs manager) and how he is a great tactical manager and they kept mentioning that he is young and how good he will turn out be, yet got absolutely abused by this so called favourite and everyone jumped on me like that (mainly because they probably didn't want to disagree with a favourite) and got red repped to the moon.

Feels good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The defending :lmao :lmao :lmao incredible.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I defended AVB, i feel justified :avb2

oh and sup Arsenal fans,


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> I defended AVB, i feel justified :avb2
> 
> oh and sup Arsenal fans,


same.

i played a part in this.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Vermaelen is putting on a master class in how not to defend against pace. Shite defender


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Who the heck is coaching that Arsenal defence. Michael Le Vell?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Goldfinger said:


> :suarez2
> 
> Best player in the league by miles. What a joy to watch.
> 
> top 3 in world with Messi & Ronnie


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember last year I was having a discussion with one of the favourites on here about AVB (before he was even Spurs manager) and how he is a great tactical manager and they kept mentioning that he is young and how good he will turn out be, yet got absolutely abused by this so called favourite and everyone jumped on me like that (mainly because they probably didn't want to disagree with a favourite) and got red repped to the moon.
> 
> Feels good.


Yeah, its very easy for people to jump on coaches when things don't go their way. Some people were just ignoring his Porto run, or putting it down to Falcao being a fantastic player, Hulk and Moutinho. But it takes two to tango. He got the best out of them.

I look forward to seeing what kind of Tottenham side he can put together though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember last year I was having a discussion with one of the favourites on here about AVB (before he was even Spurs manager) and how he is a great tactical manager and they kept mentioning that he is young and how good he will turn out be, yet got absolutely abused by this so called favourite and everyone jumped on me like that (mainly because they probably didn't want to disagree with a favourite) and got red repped to the moon.
> 
> Feels good.


who


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

IS GARETH BALE the best player with initials GB?

Maybe. just maybe

:darkBaleRises


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

8-0 is still on.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Arsenal fans throwing a banana at Bale :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember last year I was having a discussion with one of the favourites on here about AVB (before he was even Spurs manager) and how he is a great tactical manager and they kept mentioning that he is young and how good he will turn out be, yet got absolutely abused by this so called favourite and everyone jumped on me like that (mainly because they probably didn't want to disagree with a favourite) and got red repped to the moon.
> 
> Feels good.


Unless I'm only remembering one side if it i'm sure that most people disagreed mainly because you was using his Porto work to put him over as a good manager for this league. However when you looked at what he just did at Chelsea it was hard to argue with him being suited to the league right now. Naturally he's proved us wrong though so good on him.


----------



## Curry

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> IS GARETH BALE the best player with initials GB?
> 
> Maybe. just maybe
> 
> :darkBaleRises


:bigirimana


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not getting too excited though. We have been 2 goals to the good against Arsenal before and they ALWAYS come back. Liverpool were 2-0 up too remember.


You're the most pessimistic fan I've ever seen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Vader13 said:


> who


I can't remember who it was otherwise I'd have said.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Abk™ said:


> You're the most pessimistic fan I've ever seen.


Years of being a Spurs fan my friend, it's what it does to you! haha


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Oh shit Comeback


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

THE GOAT PER


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember last year I was having a discussion with one of the favourites on here about AVB (before he was even Spurs manager) and how he is a great tactical manager and they kept mentioning that he is young and how good he will turn out be, yet got absolutely abused by this so called favourite and everyone jumped on me like that (mainly because they probably didn't want to disagree with a favourite) and got red repped to the moon.
> 
> Feels good.


Was it :rock ?

Edit: just seen that you don't remember



Redead said:


> IS GARETH BALE the best player with initials GB?
> 
> Maybe. just maybe
> 
> :darkBaleRises


Only ever since Gary Breen retired 8*D

5-5 INCOMING


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Here we go. Typical Spurs.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So nice of BaleStorm to get one back for Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Abk™ said:


> You're the most pessimistic fan I've ever seen.


2-1 and you were saying? :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> We have never lost a Premier League match at White Hart Lane when leading by two goals at half-time


you've lost a game when you were 3-0 up at half time at white hart lane though 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> you've lost a game when you were 3-0 up at half time at white hart lane though 8*D


So we were 3-0 up not 2-0?


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The GOAT Rosicky coming on. Prepare your anuses Spurs


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

BIG GAME BALE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale always misses the easy ones.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What a bizarre substitution. Ramsey at RB :shock


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What's Brett Ormerod doing at left back for Arsenal?


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Dawson :terry Learn the rules


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Vertonghen is so class.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Did he died?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What is this rubbish with referees giving counselling every game now. Wastes about 10 mins. If a player messes up just give him a yellow/red card, refs aren't there to give advice. What next, a player blasts a chance over the bar and the ref takes him to the side to tell him how to kick the ball?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Attempts at Jumping. Defoe 1. Ade 0.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

GLYFI :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL SIGURDSSON


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Can't believe what I have just seen, what are you doing?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Gylfi has been playing too much Fifa.

And playing like a cunt too.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

For that display of lack of testicles, Sigurdsson will from now on be known by me as Sigurddaughter :terry


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can't believe what I have just seen, what are you doing?


You're going to regret all these missed chances I tell ya.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I pray we don't rue these chances


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

nasri and sigurdsson together in team VAGINA


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

WOATLOLSKI COMING ON.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Podolski to score the equaliser tbh


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Time for Holtby now please AVB.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

GIROUD is definitely on the Sanchez time.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dembele down, that would be a big big blow if he is out injured now.

We need some fresh legs on though now, get Tom Carroll and Lewis Holtby on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Man William Gallas really can't hid that smile any better can he


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not the worst result is it?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:avb2 :avb2 :avb2

Not a bad game but not brilliant either, but job done for Spurs

That 4'th place trophy is slipping away from :wenger


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Putting in Sigurdsson was an absolute master stroke.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> IS GARETH BALE the best player with initials GB?
> 
> Maybe. just maybe
> 
> :darkBaleRises


Gareth Barry.

:darkbarry


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Twitchy bum at the end but I'll take it COYS


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Too far Redead.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Spurs never do it the easy way do they? :lmao. Vertonghen and Dawson were immense together today though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm so glad we got Vertonghen in the summer. Absolute rock.

Lol @ Piers Morgans face. Apparently #tears4piers was trending on twitter during the game. Does anyone actually like that man?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Piers :lmao have that you silly twat, nobody should like morgan absolute scumbag.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dembélé being out of next week's game could be a bit of a bother for Spurs


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Dembélé being out of next week's game could be a bit of a bother for Spurs


Apparently it's not as bad as first thought. He walked off for a start and wanted to come back on. Livermore was meant for Parker but we took Dembele off instead, precautionary I suppose. AVB said he is fine, but he also said that about Sandro so I guess we'll find out in the week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hopefully Demebele's fine. Like Cookie Monster said, he wanted to come back on but AVB took him off instead of Parker. Holtby could fill Dembele's role ala Modric however if it came to it.


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> Dembélé being out of next week's game could be a bit of a bother for Spurs


Nah were losing next week no matter what :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Spurs vs Liverpool is on at the same time as the mighty FA cup clash between United/Chelsea.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dembele is still crucial though. Holtby is a great player but can he just come in and do a job Dembele does? He is too important to us, just like Sandro, to lose both would be a disaster. We are yet to lose a game when Dembele has been on the pitch for us.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dembele is still crucial though. Holtby is a great player but can he just come in and do a job Dembele does? He is too important to us, just like Sandro, to lose both would be a disaster. We are yet to lose a game when Dembele has been on the pitch for us.


Oh I totally agree. For all the talk about Bale, Dembele is just as crucial. He really holds that midfield together. Holtby being in there would just be a stop-gap.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


















Since he's not black I suppose it's okay.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Thank you, Wenger for those absurd tactics...

Giroud was hopeless and I don't get why Podolski is being treated this way. I don't think he's injured, but what the heck?

Jesus.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I thought Arsenal played somewhat well today. Good enough for a draw.

Shit result. 3 points could have saved the season. 

So, tell me more about this 1.5 billion takeover from some Middle East group?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> I thought Arsenal played somewhat well today. Good enough for a draw.
> 
> Shit result. 3 points could have saved the season.
> 
> *So, tell me more about this 1.5 billion takeover from some Middle East group?*


They're buying Spurs instead! 

Wenger got it wrong tactically--else we'd have at least gotten a point. Podolski is our best finisher, yet he never gets to play--let alone as a CF. The French donkey was hopeless, yet Wenger continues to persist with him because, apprently, Giroud helps us defend set-pieces more than Podolski!

Rosicky should have started ahead of Ramsey--who didn't have a bad game per se, but he did slow us down at times. Also, I'd like to see our new Action Man (Cazorla) warm the bench in place of Rosicky. Cazorla is turning out to be--what Henry Hill would call--a flat track bully basically.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> 2-1 and you were saying? :lol


Eh, not only because of today's game tbh. He doesn't have any glimpse of hope that his side could pull something off almost everytime. It's understandable in top games but c'mon you gotta have that belief at list.


----------



## CGS

Cookie Monster said:


> Since he's not black I suppose it's okay.


Pretty much :lelbron 

Pretty shameful to say the least though


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ramsey, Giroud and Wenger should be ashamed.

Always knew AVB was a top manager, but no one listened.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mikey Damage said:


> I look forward to smashing spurs in a few days.
> 
> Arsenal 4 Spurs 2


:lelbron


----------



## JJJ

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Great result for Spurs and the Top 4 I reckon is pretty much sorted. Vertonghen is a defensive rock for them. Him and Dembele were the two perfect players for spurs in the summer. Not sure what was going on with Per Mertesacker. I only managed to start watching from ~30 mins and and I reckon I saw more of the game than him. GNev rightly shredding Arsenal's defence. Not even sure why Ramsey is still with them, I know he was meant to be phenomenal before the broken leg but still.
Just think that a few years ago that Flamini left and Ramsey came in :no:
Oh well. Any day that Piers Morgan cries is a good day


----------



## Dale

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Didn't think Ramsey was bad at all to be fair. For me and as shocking as it may sound, I thought Arsenal looked less dangerous when they took Jenkinson off as he seemed to be getting alot of joy down the right and put it quite a few decent crosses.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We're shit.

All the people defending Wenger fail to answer one simple question. If he's such a good manager, why can't we fucking defend? It's a very basic part of the game and he's supposedly one of the best managers in the world. Yet season after season, regardless of the players in the team, we show the same lack of organisation, poor defending and capitulation under any sort of pressure. It's pathetic.

And all the Wenger supporters will just point to his past success as a sign that he's a good manager. Well if winning trophies in the past made him a great manager, then surely not winning them for 8 years shows equally that's not such a good manager anymore. 

And lets not kid ourselves by saying things will be different if we buy better players. Been there, done that. We already had teams much better than this during the last 8 years and we still won fuck all.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Laudrup would be a great fit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Always knew AVB was a top manager, but no one listened.


:kobe

I dont remember you crying a river when he left. Wanted to get increminating evidence from past threads but fuck couldn't find much outside of "Fuck AVB" and cba to be reading through thousands of pages worth of stuff :andres. Although I did lol at this post from Nige after AVB was sacked



Nige™ said:


> Appointing Di Matteo until the end of the season is ridiculous. Do they really think he'll do a better job than AVB?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:kean had him type that at Gunpoint.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If we get rid of Wenger who do you realistically expect us to replace him with?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Raging Eboue said:


> If we get rid of Wenger who do you realistically expect us to replace him with?


Chelsea and Arsenal will properly go for Laudrup


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Fabregas said:


> We're shit.
> 
> All the people defending Wenger fail to answer one simple question. If he's such a good manager, why can't we fucking defend?


Two shit CBs


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> Two shit CBs


It's the same shit no matter who we play at CB.

Besides, our shit defending has been a problem for about 5 years now. If Wenger can't find a couple of good centre backs in a 5 year period then surely it all comes down to him.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

On this form you've got to fancy Spurs finishing 2nd, we've got 2 massive back to back games against Chelsea and Man City in April and they are the only 2 games that worry me in the last 10 we have, if Spurs get 6 points (which on current form is possible)from those games they will be finishing 2nd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :kobe
> 
> I dont remember you crying a river when he left. Wanted to get increminating evidence from past threads but fuck couldn't find much outside of "Fuck AVB" and cba to be reading through thousands of pages worth of stuff :andres. Although I did lol at this post from Nige after AVB was sacked


Are you crazy, .....?

Redead was happy. But I had a break down and went into serious depression. I used to cut myself to let the pain out. I loved AVB and still do. I was so pleased that he got another chance at Spurs and hope he finishes ahead of us, to stick it to Abramovich and his cronies.

Fuck the haters who made up the "LOLVB" thing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Are you crazy, .....?
> 
> Redead was happy. But I had a break down and went into serious depression. I used to cut myself to let the pain out. I loved AVB and still do. I was so pleased that he got another chance at Spurs and hope he finishes ahead of us, to stick it to Abramovich and his cronies.
> 
> Fuck the haters who made up the "LOLVB" thing.


i found this post from last season 



Joel said:


> I will stop watching football if Rafa takes over at Chelsea.


:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> i found this post from last season
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Of course. I was so upset at my hero AVB getting sacked that I could not stomach that rogue Rafa being his successor. But there was Di Matteo in between so it's fine.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Are you crazy, .....?
> 
> Redead was happy. But I had a break down and went into serious depression. I used to cut myself to let the pain out. I loved AVB and still do. I was so pleased that he got another chance at Spurs and hope he finishes ahead of us, to stick it to Abramovich and his cronies.
> 
> Fuck the haters who made up the "LOLVB" thing.


I wasnt happy. I was upset and pretty deeply shocked. I was actually angry at the players for throwing him out to the wolves

I really did like AVB

And then we won the champions league and saw how much better we were under Dimatteo and was all like fuck avb :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Are you crazy, .....?
> 
> Redead was happy. But I had a break down and went into serious depression. I used to cut myself to let the pain out. I loved AVB and still do. I was so pleased that he got another chance at Spurs and hope he finishes ahead of us, to stick it to Abramovich and his cronies.
> 
> *Fuck the haters who made up the "LOLVB" thing*.


Eh Hem



Joel said:


> He's young and foolish.





Joel said:


> AVB is a fucking dickhead.





Joel said:


> 75mins and Lukaku isn't on?
> 
> Fuck AVB.





Joel said:


> Fuck AVB, tbh. He didn't have to outcast Alex from the squad. I blame the players a lot, but AVB has made some terrible decisions in his short stint so far.


Oh and while it's not personal to AVB I just had to repost this rant



Joel said:


> Fuck you! At least you don't support the trash I do.
> 
> FUCK Cech. Fuck Ivanovic. Fuck Luiz. Fuck Essien. Fuck Lampard. FUCK Torres. Fuck Drogba. FUCK Mikel. Fuck Malouda. Fuck Meireles. FUCK Bosingwa. Fuck Ferreira. Fuck Kalou. FUCK Terry. Fuck Anelka.
> 
> Fuck AVB. Fuck Eva (in the sexual way). Fuck the rest of his staff. Fuck Gourlay. Fuck Buck (points for rhyming).
> 
> FUCK CHELSEA.
> 
> Fuck football.
> 
> Come at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.


Not a great way to talk about your team and manager you seemingly loved now is it Joel :troll


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fucking Hell, was Joel having some sort of nervous breakdown during AVB's tenure at Chelsea or something, don't even think Nige got that angry during the Kean era


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2009/2010 was probably the last time Joel was truly happy :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ARSENALOL. Terrible defending.

JOELOL. Busted son.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuck sake, way too much Jonathan Pearce on tonight's MOTD2, sick of listening to the cunt


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wow Arsenal have made a habit of conceding 2 goals in the first half and trying to chase the game. Somebody tell the players they're not playing for Man Utd where they can make an epic superman comeback.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Joel, the OVERBOARD ONE :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That fuck rant was amazing, tbh. 

I would like to say I'm proud of it, but clearly all of this is lies on me. I was obviously hacked. I love AVB and no one can tell me otherwise. So you can take your PROPAGANDA elsewhere, CGS. This is some real UNCLE TOM business right hurr. I'm disappointed in you. I truly am :sad:


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> It kind of is. I don't believe someone as great as Pirlo should be represented by someone as terrible as Henry Hill on this forum. *The guy deserves to be represented by someone who doesn't suck. Like me. *
> 
> inb4 the haters come in lol.
> 
> I've stated before on this forum that THE GOAT Pirlo is my favorite non-Barca player. I'm not a Juve supporter, just a big Pirlo fan. Hence the new sig and avatar.







The reason you changed your sig and avatar is the same reason behind every decision you make on this forum, for attention. You are the the WF's very own Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Henry Hill said:


> The reason you changed your sig and avatar is the same reason behind every decision you make on this forum, for attention. *You are the the WF's very own Lindsay Lohan*.


OUCH!


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:torres


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> OUCH!


lol woat bro just deal with it. 

(Insert E-Game post from years ago that doesn't mean anything here)

(Insert another E-Game post from years ago that doesn't mean anything here)

(Insert yet another E-Game post from years ago that doesn't mean anything here)

Make sure it's in big letters for all my tragic fans who can't read properly.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I can't believe I've rustled Henry Hill's jimmies so hard that he's resorted to SPAMMING this thread in regards me. 

Strong spamming.

Lollll


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:avb2 still feel JUSTIFIED. Joel and redead should be calling me the right one 











:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> :torres


Wants some popcorn pal :fergie.

If this spills over into this thread, Joel or Seabs might have to whoop some ass.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tottenham Tottenham, no one can stop them. They're gonna do it again.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Our defensive problems are tactical more than the fact that we have shit CBs. As soon as I saw the team sheet, I went into depression. Giroud over Podolski? Ramsey over Rosicky? Wilshere in CAM?

Wilshere is amazing, but he's not the type we'd play at CAM right now. He's more of a Pirlo/Alonso playmaker, but he can defend and has amazing stamina.

We should honestly be playing:

Szczesny

Jenkinson/Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Monreal/Gibbs

Arteta Wilshere

Rosicky

Cazorla - Giroud - Podolski​
If we want to play that scumbag who has one good game in every ten, then bench Giroud and place him on the right, with Lucas in the middle, and Cazorla on the left.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I must admit I really liked AVB when he was first appointed, but started despising him due to the way he managed the team. However, the moment I saw him appointed as Spurs manager I felt happy for him and wanted him to succeed. Hopefully he continues what has been a great job so far.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I want avb to succeed, just not at our expense


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Everyone is an AVB fan all of a sudden. 

LOL.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Destiny said:


> Everyone is an AVB fan all of a sudden.
> 
> LOL.


i know. might have to search back and name all the Chelsea fans (and really most of the thread) who hated his guts :avb1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

chelsea fans fucking hated him. don't pretend now. you basically wanted him skinned alive.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Its possible everyone 'liked' him, but there was serious bashing last year, people saying he wasn't good enough, Porto was a one off etc. I remember since I claimed Chelsea with him in charge would beat Napoli. Wasn't great to then see them lose 3-1 in Naples.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> i know. might have to search back and name all the Chelsea fans (and really most of the thread) who hated his guts :avb1


Now that would be fun.



AVB is definitely proving all the haters (past and present) all wrong at the moment. It's great to see. I actually wanted AVB as Liverpoool manager before we appointed Rodgers. That would've been interesting. I have faith in Rodgers though and im expecting an even stronger run next season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I liked him. Alot. I was pissed for days for how the old guard and roman fucked him over. Stopped watching games for a while too

But then, well, we started winning games. impressively. a lot. the turnaround and wins were miraculous, and with time I developed proper insight into the issue. And I started seeing he fucked up with us more than a few times. Did he deserve the sack? hard to say, but we were ridiculously under performing with him

honestly? AVB is a good tactician with a good eye for talent. BUT, he was young, naive, in over his head and his man management skills left a lot to be desired


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

tell you what that Lloris, quality keeper. Best in the league right now tbh. Dawson has been a revelation from being out of favour and linked to QPR, now he's first choice with Vertonghen.

Bale's a bit greedy now tho, shoots alot and hardly plays as a winger these days, will get to the stage it'll affect the team once everyone wisens up to it. still he's on fire atm.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> I liked him. Alot. I was pissed for days for how the old guard and roman fucked him over. Stopped watching games for a while too
> 
> But then, well, we started winning games. impressively. a lot. the turnaround and wins were miraculous, and with time I developed proper insight into the issue. And I started seeing he fucked up with us more than a few times. Did he deserve the sack? hard to say, but we were ridiculously under performing with him
> 
> honestly? AVB is a good tactician with a good eye for talent. BUT, he was young, naive, in over his head and his man management skills left a lot to be desired


To be honest, I felt like AVB wanted to put his own stamp on Chealsea by bringing in new fresh players but wasn't given permission. He wasn't in full control but he wanted to be. When he took over at Spurs, he brought in plenty of quality players and had full control. That's the difference imo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

AVB had the right ideas for Chelsea but went about in completely the wrong way. 



Destiny said:


> Now that would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> AVB is definitely proving all the haters (past and present) all wrong at the moment. It's great to see. *I actually wanted AVB as Liverpoool manager* before we appointed Rodgers. That would've been interesting. I have faith in Rodgers though and im expecting an even stronger run next season.


Likewise. Would've liked to have him as manager but Rodgers has done teh job i expected of him this season and hopefully we can push on further next season. 



Redead said:


> I liked him. Alot. I was pissed for days for how the old guard and roman fucked him over. Stopped watching games for a while too
> 
> But then, well, we started winning games. impressively. a lot. *the turnaround and wins were miraculous,* and with time I developed proper insight into the issue. And I started seeing he fucked up with us more than a few times. Did he deserve the sack? hard to say, but *we were ridiculously under performing with him*
> 
> honestly? AVB is a good tactician with a good eye for talent. BUT, he was young, naive, in over his head and his man management skills left a lot to be desired


That says more about the cunts you have playing for Chelsea than anything else tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

it's tough managing a club with players bigger than the club itself.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

its one of the risks you run when signing men like paulo ferreia or kalou

they are not mere men

they are gods


----------



## Goku

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Always been an AVB fan. He was killing it in Porto.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

hard to not kill it when you have falcao and youre playing in a hello kitty league


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> That fuck rant was amazing, tbh.
> 
> I would like to say I'm proud of it, but clearly all of this is lies on me. I was obviously hacked. I love AVB and no one can tell me otherwise. So you can take your PROPAGANDA elsewhere, CGS. This is some real UNCLE TOM business right hurr. I'm disappointed in you. I truly am :sad:


Don't forget that AVB thread title earlier this season after the Chelsea win at WHL. I'm assuming that was you rather than Seabs. :terry

I still find AVB's interviews unwatchable so god knows how his players endure team talks etc.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> That fuck rant was amazing, tbh.
> 
> I would like to say I'm proud of it, but clearly all of this is lies on me. I was obviously hacked. I love AVB and no one can tell me otherwise. So you can take your PROPAGANDA elsewhere, CGS. This is some real UNCLE TOM business right hurr. I'm disappointed in you. I truly am :sad:


:kobe :kobe 

Stop trying to act all innocent and shit. So what when Torres Number 9 moves on and bosses it your gonna say you was hacked again and you really loved him? :kurt



Destiny said:


> Everyone is an AVB fan all of a sudden.
> 
> LOL.


Bandwaganors gonna bandwagon :avb1

The Chelsea job just really wasn't for AVB at the time. Like Redead said he was pretty young and naive and tried to implement way to many changes way to quickly. It's good he noticed the issues but he went about solving them all wrong and had way to much pressure on his back to handle. With less pressure and a more sutible squad to his style he was able to do a much better job at Spurs.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think I had a discussion over AVB with the RIGHT ONE. He's getting it right now for sure and Chelsea just wasn't the club for him. Heck, Chelsea has had so many managerial problems, it's really time they shut their stupid old players and bring in a long-term manager.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :kobe :kobe
> 
> Stop trying to act all innocent and shit. So what when Torres Number 9 moves on and bosses it your gonna say you was hacked again and you really loved him? :kurt


C'mon. Look at my posts about loving AVB. Clearly hyperbole and sarcastic. Can't believe you think I'm being serious. I would have continued, but there is a serious post that needs to be posted by myself.

People who are using this AVB run to say how Chelsea got it wrong, are the ones who are sooooo wrong right now.

The weekend just gone marked the anniversary of his sacking from Chelsea. Mr. Villas Boas sat in the press conference on Friday I believed and said that he felt like a *"different manager and a different person*.

A quote from the Guardian if I may:



The Guardian said:


> Despite insisting that "it's not about me", Villas-Boas claimed his departure from Chelsea has stood him in good stead. "The experience has served me well," he said. "You always learn from your mistakes and you try to improve on those mistakes. Your man-management, your preparation for the game and your training sessions, everything is experience. In another way you adapt to the culture of the club where you live in, all of those factors add up to a single person improving from a single experience." He continued: "Everybody learns from experience. I feel like a different manager and a different person."


Now what does all this mean? It's simple. It's what I always said about him. If he can get past his stubborness, he will be a very good manager. No longer is he the arrogant manager who celebrates every goal like he has won the CL final. He now stays calm and calculates the next move. No longer is he trying to do things the way he likes and no other way. Now he realises that he has a defender in Dawson who is not very quick, so the high line that he likes to play is not used as it is what is best for the team. No longer is he just dropping veteran players like Brad Friedel without an explanation. Now he actually talks and explains why to Brad and there is no big issue.

You see, this man has grown up from the Chelsea experience. He is right. He has become a better manager and a better man for it. He has become so much more respectable and tbh, I'm happy for him in that regard. I didn't care if he did well or flopped, I still don't, but congrats to him for evolving and becoming better.

So yeah, it's not a fact of "oh Chelsea did this wrong and did that wrong". It's a case of AVB changing and *the man himself* admits that.

Justification? It belongs to no one here.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> C'mon. Look at my posts about loving AVB. Clearly hyperbole and sarcastic. Can't believe you think I'm being serious. I would have continued, but there is a serious post that needs to be posted by myself.


Would love to see these posts tbh. Do show



> People who are using this AVB run to say how Chelsea got it wrong, are the ones who are sooooo wrong right now.
> 
> The weekend just gone marked the anniversary of his sacking from Chelsea. Mr. Villas Boas sat in the press conference on Friday I believed and said that he felt like a *"different manager and a different person*.
> 
> A quote from the Guardian if I may:
> 
> Now what does all this mean? It's simple. It's what I always said about him. If he can get past his stubborness, he will be a very good manager. No longer is he the arrogant manager who celebrates every goal like he has won the CL final. He now stays calm and calculates the next move. No longer is he trying to do things the way he likes and no other way. Now he realises that he has a defender in Dawson who is not very quick, so the high line that he likes to play is not used as it is what is best for the team. No longer is he just dropping veteran players like Brad Friedel without an explanation. Now he actually talks and explains why to Brad and there is no big issue.
> 
> You see, this man has grown up from the Chelsea experience. He is right. He has become a better manager and a better man for it. He has become so much more respectable and tbh, I'm happy for him in that regard. I didn't care if he did well or flopped, I still don't, but congrats to him for evolving and becoming better.
> 
> So yeah, it's not a fact of "oh Chelsea did this wrong and did that wrong". It's a case of AVB changing and *the man himself* admits that.
> 
> Justification? It belongs to no one here.


Come on. Damn near everyone has admitted he was very naive during his Chelsea tenure. But let's not make out like Chelsea did nothing wrong here. End of the day it was also the players choice to turn away and disobey him. End of the day both parties made mistakes and it just wasn't to be. AVB needed much more experience before he went to the Chelsea job and he just didn't have it. Is good that he has taken that as a learning curve though


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

AVB for Barca manager plz.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Would love to see these posts tbh. Do show


What are you even talking about? I just said that all the posts where I was saying I loved AVB were being sarcastic. You know... The posts that were made yesterday.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Come on. Damn near everyone has admitted he was very naive during his Chelsea tenure. But let's not make out like Chelsea did nothing wrong here. End of the day it was also the players choice to turn away and disobey him. End of the day both parties made mistakes and it just wasn't to be. AVB needed much more experience before he went to the Chelsea job and he just didn't have it. Is good that he has taken that as a learning curve though


No Chelsea disobeyed the guy. They just couldn't play the style he wanted. Then they wrongly stopped putting in 100%.

No one is arguing that mistakes weren't made on both sides. The point of my post is that some people in here are trying to act like the AVB we see today is the same AVB from his Chelsea stint and that we made a big mistake firing him. Not even the slightest bit true. As he says himself, he's a different manager and a different person.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Aaron Ramsey lol.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

AVB did learn a lot from the mistakes he made at Chelsea. He was *also* at fault with all the "too much, too soon" he attempted. But that's the sign of a class manager. They learn from their mistakes and as they become more experienced, they change and mellow down. I see that in AVB.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> What are you even talking about? I just said that all the posts where I was saying I loved AVB were being sarcastic. You know... The posts that were made yesterday.


My bad. Read your post wrong.



> No Chelsea disobeyed the guy. They just couldn't play the style he wanted. Then they wrongly stopped putting in 100%.
> 
> No one is arguing that mistakes weren't made on both sides. The point of my post is that some people in here are trying to act like the AVB we see today is the same AVB from his Chelsea stint and that we made a big mistake firing him. Not even the slightest bit true. As he says himself, he's a different manager and a different person.


Fair enough. Although I don't think people are trying to say he was pretty much the same guy he was at Chelsea to begin with and i highly doubt anyone would argue with you guys getting rid of him when you did. We all recognise that the job just wasn't for him at that time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


























some interesting stats there. green = 3 points, blue = 2, peach = 1.

dat nasty 96% tackle stat.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Meh at those stats. Cahill is statistically the best, but he is so average to me.

Nastasic's tackle win % is immense though. But then, Luiz has 93% and he dives in like a crack addict, so I dunno.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Doesn't really feel right saying that statistically Jonny Evans is one of the best defenders in the league


----------



## Vader

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Statistically? Realistically he is too. Over the past two years there hasn't been many better.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JJJ1303 said:


> Doesn't really feel right saying that statistically Jonny Evans is one of the best defenders in the league


thats because he is, people who criticise Evans clearly havent seen him the past couple of seasons, has improved dramatically


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah but if you look at it he gains 3 points for scoring 3 goals (has fuck all to do with defending) and gains 3 points in error leading to shots and 2 in errors leading to goals despite also scoring 2 own goals which he still gets a point for. Statswise there he's weak in the air, only wins 72% of tackles and fucks up a lot of clearances. Basically there's 3 good areas and that is he's not dangerous or gives up cards, and he wins ground duels. Thats it based on those stats.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That's why I never pay any attention to stats.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Skrtel with dat 91% Passing Accuracy! Agger with dat 90%


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Daiko said:


> Skrtel with dat 91% Passing Accuracy! Agger with dat 90%


:brodgers The passing cup is going home.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Gallas and those passing skills!


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

lol skrtel/agger. How many of those passes were going forwards? the 8-10 out of 100 they missed? :hmm:


----------



## JJJ

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm not disputing that he is one of the best in the league but the idea that say 5 years ago you would look at him and say that seems ridiculous. I personally never thought he would get into the team like he did and be a forever-loaner.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

i always suspected gary cahill was the blandest best defender in england

and i was right


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> thats because he is, people who criticise Evans clearly havent seen him the past couple of seasons, has improved dramatically


Jonny Evans is the GOAT, only someone with immense ability can foul a poor innocent lad only for that innocent lad to get booked instead. Ask Drogba and Torres. :fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Daiko said:


> Skrtel with dat 91% Passing Accuracy! Agger with dat 90%


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPjctDUfjsA#t=2m7s

dat 9% :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Daniel Agger 0 Errors Leading To Goal, not too sure about that one :jordan

Dat Passing Accuracy though :brodgers About 20% of Agger's is from doing one-two's outside the opposition box right before he's fouled #DanishBeckenbauer


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Stats ique2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Leon Britton syndrome.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Good to see that the stats back up the fact that Vermaelen has been the Arsenal's biggest piece of shit this season. Even if he defensively sucked for a game before at least he'd save face by getting up the other end and scoring. He doesn't even do that now, plus he sucks as a captain.

Edit: The banana throwing HOOLIGAN at the Spurs/Arsenal game yesterday is set to be banned for life. The police are investigating the issue, my God. fpalm


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



W0lf said:


> Edit: The banana throwing HOOLIGAN at the Spurs/Arsenal game yesterday is set to be banned for life. The police are investigating the issue, my God. fpalm


So you think it's ok for "fans" to throw things at players on the pitch?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



tommo010 said:


> So you think it's ok for "fans" to throw things at players on the pitch?


No, but I think it's retarded for the Police to be getting involved in something so minor.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



haribo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPjctDUfjsA#t=2m7s
> 
> dat 9% :brodgers


:hendo5


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lets talk more about Gary Cahill

Or as I call him, the hybrid of Paulo Maldini, Puyol, Cannavaro and Beckenbauer


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

To be fair to cahill he was the only one vs city who attempted to defend.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not forgetting van Basten


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> To be fair to cahill he was the only one vs city who attempted to defend.


Hes very very very consistent

He wont blow you away on a weekly basis, but youre always guaranteed a 7 out of him every time he plays.

And he bangs in the superb goal line clearance once in a while too


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1361393/liverpool's-luis-suarez-blames-united-for-evra-incident



> "Sometimes you have reactions on the field, then you go 'what the heck did I do?' I was criticised when I fell over in a match against Stoke," he said. "To be honest with you, I did 'dive' on purpose. We were drawing, I was anxious to do something. But having the Stoke and Everton managers coming out like that! I realised Suarez sells."



Wonders why he was criticised. Admits he dived.

Is this guy really that dim?


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Suarez should just shut up and look pre... Well that won't work. Suarez should just shut up and play pretty football.

I guess I'm being a bit harsh on Cahill. He is good, but nothing more. No where near Terry, Carvalho, Gallas, Desailly, Leboeuf or Alex.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> *Daniel Agger 0 Errors Leading To Goal*, not too sure about that one :jordan
> 
> Dat Passing Accuracy though :brodgers About 20% of Agger's is from doing one-two's outside the opposition box right before he's fouled #DanishBeckenbauer


I was thinking that. I can remember him making two mistakes in the one game v West Brom.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bananas said:


> I was thinking that. I can remember him making two mistakes in the one game v West Brom.


Did he not fuck up vs city at anfield? or was that skrtl, for the tevez goal i think.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tonight should be fun.

I can't lose, either City drop points or Villa are a step closer to being relegated.
I've seen some villa fans predicting a Europa League finish next year, good luck with that lads.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Barca needs to bid 40 million for gary cahill

only then will i be willing to negotiate


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I've seen some villa fans predicting a Europa League finish next year, good luck with that lads.


They must be dumb as fuck. All I want is to survive, then look forward to another season in the Prem... (Here's hoping)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Will a Barry goal break Ham's heart?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You're meant to kick the BALL, not heads, dickhead...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1361393/liverpool's-luis-suarez-blames-united-for-evra-incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonders why he was criticised. Admits he dived.
> 
> Is this guy really that dim?


Literally the same story has been reported on since August. They just update it from time to time with miscellaneous quotes


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rodwell in hamstring injury shocker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Unlucky from Zabs there.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

After a good start from Villa, now comes the pressure from City. Guzan with a few good saves.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

City will score just before half time probably :side:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

cool as fuck from Tevez


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:shaq

Clark... what the fuck?!


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What a gift.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> City will score just before half time probably :side:


Did you have any money on that?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Villa are trying their hardest to go down.

Do the players get a big payday if they get relegated?


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



danny_boy said:


> Did you have any money on that?


unfortunately not enaldo


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ROUSEY said:


> Villa are trying their hardest to go down.
> 
> Do the players get a big payday if they get relegated?


Nah Your thinking of QPR


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Villa have had more possession in the 2nd half, but still cant still them scoring


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Benteke is class, he wins everything in the air and brings others into play very well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's still on....


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Should have been a pen on Nastasic there.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Dark Barry Returns


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

villa have shown a bit of fight at the end, but have no real quality apart from benteke


fuckin hell, that corner fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Still fancy Spurs to beat city at the lane which is their biggest game left along with the trip to Old Trafford.


Villa are wank.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ciaran Clark is one of the worst PL players I have ever seen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

6 points against sunderland and reading before the derby would be a welcome bonus regardless of what city get vs everton and newcastle and regardless of what happens tomorrow. Keeping it at 12 points is key going into that game in april.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Villa are lucky they got Reading and QPR next. Chance to at least gain some pace.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Villa are lucky they got Reading and QPR next. Chance to at least gain some pace.


QPR will beat them.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BANKSY said:


> The Dark Barry Returns





WWE_TNA said:


> QPR will beat them.


The Dark Arry Rises :redknapp


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



haribo said:


> The Dark Arry Rises :redknapp


Your sig makes me sad, bucky boyd should have whooped him his trash talking vids are legendary.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*











ffuuuuuuaarrrrrkkkkk


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

yeah i saw the comparison of that, on the left its RVP's final game with arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> yeah i saw the comparison of that, one the left its RVP's final game with arsenal


Fuck me there is ripped and then RIPPED, talk about definition.

Is it the angle and the way his body is that makes it look alot different? I personally see a difference though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Arguable the best striker in the world, aesthetic as fuck and making madd millions. 

Life must be ROUGH for RVP.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> ffuuuuuuaarrrrrkkkkk


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I agree, it's a massive turn around considering just last season he had to wear a sports bra.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Still grey as fuck though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

it's the angle. it's side on and he's turning his whole body.

only just watching the match now, reading rodders got injured again. this is fucking bullshit. feel so sorry for him, he showed last week he could really play and he just has absolutely zero luck. very sad.

it seems we've signed united's medico's this season. kompany and aguero have had 5-6 little injuries, rodwell, garcia, barry, lescott, kolarov have all had injuries. had a charmed run last season, been a bit shit this one.

also apparently MR OWN GOAL DUNNY is retiring


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> also apparently MR OWN GOAL DUNNY is retiring


Which means more Sean St.Ledger/Darren O'Dea at centreback for Ireland :delrio


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

just saw rodders injury. he looks so upset 

if he can ever get his body right he could be a very good player. just got to keep working at it i guess


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me there is ripped and then RIPPED, talk about definition.
> 
> Is it the angle and the way his body is that makes it look alot different? I personally see a difference though.


He is more ripped but twisting, and being side on makes it even more pronounced.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










2/10

elbows too pointy. hands too bony. too dutch

would not bang


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> 2/10
> 
> elbows too pointy. hands too bony. too dutch
> 
> would not bang


There's only 2 things i can't stand in this world, people who are intolerant of other peoples culture, and the Dutch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> There's only 2 things i can't stand in this world, people who are intolerant of other peoples culture, and the Dutch.


Awaits Bananas........


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Whats he going to do, throw himself at another black man? 







:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:asilva


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> ffuuuuuuaarrrrrkkkkk


:bron4

Ripped as fuck.

The angle does help when you compare the older pic with Le Ars' but still looks more ripped.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

people actually believe that was a penalty against nastasic?

:hayden3


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Have a gif MR KIZ?

Would like to add my two cents.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Total stonewall 100% Ref is blind Not Suarez Pen


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Carlos Tevez: Making City since 2009; Saving them since 2012.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Disgraceful booing of the great one by the Villa fans. :barry

Thought Villa played quite well, at least compared to average standards this season. Delph and Guzan were excellent and Gabby doesn't get enough credit. Real shame that with that yellow in the last minute Delph now misses the next two games though. Also SNRUB it was a clear pen, Nastasic kicked Benteke's knee off. :disdrogba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

did he? i didn't see that, i thought it was cos the ball was kicked into his arm.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Liverpool target Antonio Cassano as Luis Suarez replacement


This is hilarious if it's true and still hilarious if it's not true.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Van Persie is an amazing man.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> people actually believe that was a penalty against nastasic?
> 
> :hayden3


you may be 'trolling' here, but how was it not a penalty?


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> This is hilarious if it's true and still hilarious if it's not true.


I read that as Antonio Cesaro. fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



T-C said:


> you may be 'trolling' here, but how was it not a penalty?


because usually you don't get soft as piss handballs in england. that's spain's job.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> because usually you don't get soft as piss handballs in england. that's spain's job.


I didn't think it was a handball at all, but Nastasic definitely kicked him on the shin and got none of the ball with his foot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

like i said i didnt see that


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ah right.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> like i said i didnt see that


:wenger


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> This is hilarious if it's true and still hilarious if it's not true.


LOL! Never going to happen.

Definitely fake.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*COMMENT ABOUT OTHER TEAM*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea :ksi1


Team to play them i hope

De Gea, Smalling/Raf, Rio/Vidic, Evans, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Clev/Ando, Kagawa, Rooney, hernandez/rvp.

So 3 or 4 positions up for debate.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Chelsea :ksi1
> 
> 
> Team to play them i hope
> 
> De Gea, Smalling/Raf, Rio/Vidic, Evans, Evra, *Nani*, Carrick, Clev/Ando, Kagawa, Rooney, hernandez/rvp.
> 
> So 3 or 4 positions up for debate.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Chelsea :ksi1
> 
> 
> Team to play them i hope
> 
> De Gea, Smalling/Raf, Rio/Vidic, Evans, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Clev/Ando, Kagawa, Rooney, hernandez/rvp.
> 
> So 3 or 4 positions up for debate.


dont know if i'd go with RVP, hasnt looked up to his usual standards lately

wouldnt mind seeing this


de gea

rafael rio evans evra

carrick cleverley

nani kagawa welbeck

rooney​
similar to the way it was set up in the second half against norwich


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> dont know if i'd go with RVP, hasnt looked up to his usual standards lately
> 
> wouldnt mind seeing this
> 
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael rio evans evra
> 
> carrick cleverley
> 
> nani kagawa welbeck
> 
> rooney​
> similar to the way it was set up in the second half against norwich



Hernandez will surely feature at some point, most likely if we are behind though (i prefer it that way tbh)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Time to win the fucking double. Fuck this domestic shit, we're above this shit.

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Valencia Carrick Anderson Nani 

Kagawa

Hernandez​
Rooney can fuck right off. He's gone in the Summer anyways.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Val usually gives chelsea problems off form or not so probably a case for him.


Rooney out, Ronaldo in :fergie.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How much do you think Rooney will go for?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Swap for Lucas Moura and Zlatan :fergie.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney to PSG for £200m and the Glazers to keep all the money for themselves. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Rooney to PSG for £200m and the Glazers to keep all the money for themselves. :fergie


:deebo:deebo


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm done now, you can have the last laugh when Villa get relegated. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> I'm done now, you can have the last laugh when Villa get relegated. :brodgers


I won't laugh aslong as you bend over at old trafford when we meet :fergie.

Hopefully i'm busy laughing at QPR rather than villa.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Doesn't start one big game. Cue transfer rumours. kk.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney dropped for one game eh?

I guess that city fan who got a rooney tattoo isnt looking so stupid now is he


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

already idiots claim he's off to PSG for 50m :fergie


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ridiculous, do they really think PSG are daft enough to offer that? :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

inb4 psg offer 70 million


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sounds about right, shipping off a declining striker for 50 mil to a rich bunch of twats :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What striker?

You dont mean wayne rooney do you?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










Mighty red could whup that bitch's ass

EDIT: Also humongous D is back for Spurs


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

There are murmurs that Wenger is off to PSG in the summer IF he doesn't get the top-4. He will voluntarily resign, so I hear...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Good.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



King Kenny said:


> Good.


If the replacement is somebody good, yeah, good. But I know our Board. For all the tactical nuisances Wenger has dug, I still believe we need a new board and owner over a new manager.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

fully expecting howard webb to give man united every single decision this weekend, then the media will go on about how justice has been done ique2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Edgehead 26 said:


> fully expecting howard webb to give man united every single decision this weekend, then the media will go on about how justice has been done ique2


He was sold, we signed clattenburg.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

They'd still beat us if Webb was giving us the decisions anyway.

At least we can use this as an excuse :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How's rafa's record vs united again anyways?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We won't win this one and the league encounter, just saying.

But a draw will probably do in the prem game.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*






:lmao Dat WOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lmao Dat WOAT.


:lol :lol

Middle class white kids fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

GARETH BARRY! uh.. BALE!


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

nothing can beat his Giroud song, 'When he scores past you, you'll need the loo'


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We need the obligatory White people gifs/pics.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










wut


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We need a tony formula for the united vs chelsea game.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fantastic Comment on that video

Listen son, your raps aren't the tightest, they smell so bad you must﻿ have gingivitis. Of all the lightbulb you ain't the brightest but you clearly don't mind in the slightest.
That is a rap, it took about ten seconds and English isn't even my first language


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

All the papers tomorrow are going with Rooney leaving, the Mail are saying £20m, i would be shocked if he went for that price


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

HE'S COMING HOME :mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> How's rafa's record vs united again anyways?


W4 D1 L8



united_07 said:


> nothing can beat his Giroud song, 'When he scores past you, you'll need the loo'


"He plays on the right, he plays on the left, Santi Cazorla makes Tottenham look shite"

The Bale one was his best yet though. Unforgettable lyrics. :theo


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

THE GOAT



> Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner, currently on loan at Juventus, has been banned from representing Denmark for six months after being arrested for drink driving.





> Giuseppe Astuto, who manages the Juventus fan shop says that in the Turin store they have never sold a shirt with the player's name on the back.
> 
> "We have never sold a single jersey with the name Bendtner on the back."


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Knew there was something in that Times report last week. Even the most credible papers now suggest he's going. It really does make sense for all parties as long as we reinvest. This is very in keeping with fergusons history, he does like to get value for players while he can - RVN, Stam, Beckham etc. especially if he feels they've peaked. The RVP signing made him expendable, and my guess is he sees Welbeck and Kagawa as the long term options. If he is sold to PSG and we come away with a Bale or Wilshere it's hard to see how we come off worse. My obvious fear is that we sell and don't reinvest effectively or even at all.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hey Arsenal, wanna buy Rooney for 'footballing reasons'? :wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'd want Rooney just for the sake of having a player not being afraid to shoot.

Sign him up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

United probably going after Lewandowski and if he does go there then


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> United probably going after Lewandowski and if he does go there then


Wouldn't want him.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> If the replacement is somebody good, yeah, good. But I know our Board. For all the tactical nuisances Wenger has dug, I still believe we need a new board and owner over a new manager.


No offense but I think it's Wenger and his stubbornness that's costing you, not the board. At least if what he's saying is to be believed when he admitted he was the one that doesn't wanna do the spending. Not in my place to say this since I'm not an Arsenal fan but I think you guys should not qualify for next season, it's the only way :wenger will get a kick up the arse and realize that he needs to do some changes and spend to compete.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I wouldn't be surprised if Rooney ends up leaving.

Would be interesting to see where he'd end up if he does leave.



Irish Jet said:


> Wouldn't want him.


Why so?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney isn't going anywhere. The media are just jumping on the chaos bandwagon since our elimination.

It's bollocks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

yeah, he just wants to be the first footballer to reach 300k a week.

piss and moan here, threat and cry there, boom payrise


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney and Suarez to make their way to the bridge :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'd take Rooney at Spurs.

Then again, I'd also take Torres :lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Wouldn't want him.


Why? He's better than Hernandez and Welbeck imo, or at the very least more well rounded. He's still young and can't forget that Dortmund connection with Kagawa. Last year of his contract so he won't break the bank, especially if Rooney does indeed fuck off.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Maybe the Don Cortese can collect some pennies and throw in a cheeky bid, maybe a swap for Ramirez + cash. Win-Win


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> No offense but I think it's Wenger and his stubbornness that's costing you, not the board. At least if what he's saying is to be believed when he admitted he was the one that doesn't wanna do the spending. Not in my place to say this since I'm not an Arsenal fan but I think you guys should not qualify for next season, it's the only way :wenger will get a kick up the arse and realize that he needs to do some changes and spend to compete.


The board has no ambition apart from generating profits. Wenger does that. I don't believe Wenger has the money, but Wenger is a masochist who enjoys this environment with everything backed against him.

I don't even know if they will be serious, if we get out of the top-4. The morons Gazidis and PHW have already come out and announced that "top-4" isn't a necessity at Arsenal. The owner is useless, while the Board is happy with all the bonuses they get due to us being a "profitable club." That's the reason they don't want Usmanov in because it would change the landscape inside Arsenal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










not bad


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

^ bama

Rooney's not leaving, just the press jumping on the fact he didn't start a big game.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rooney reported to be on £220,000 a week. Damn.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SAF has a knack of selling off his players when they're still marketable, so I wouldn't be surprised here.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

All this talk about Rooney leaving is ridiculous. He starts on the bench for one big game and the press jump on it and say he's leaving. What a crock.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> The board has no ambition apart from generating profits. Wenger does that. I don't believe Wenger has the money, but Wenger is a masochist who enjoys this environment with everything backed against him.
> 
> I don't even know if they will be serious, if we get out of the top-4. The morons Gazidis and PHW have already come out and announced that "top-4" isn't a necessity at Arsenal. The owner is useless, while the Board is happy with all the bonuses they get due to us being a "profitable club." That's the reason they don't want Usmanov in because it would change the landscape inside Arsenal.


I thought you guys didn't want Usmanov in because he would "ruin the financial stability" of the club or something to that effect. Anyhow, I'll take your word for it with Wenger. 

But speaking of the board as well, I think another problem is your club's wage structure. For a "top club" with "top players", Arsenal supposedly doesn't pay as well while I rememberd reading something about Gasidis getting paid a lotta dough and even got a pay raise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> Why? He's better than Hernandez and Welbeck imo, or at the very least more well rounded. He's still young and can't forget that Dortmund connection with Kagawa. Last year of his contract so he won't break the bank, especially if Rooney does indeed fuck off.


He is better than them, but I'd really like to see us put faith in Welbeck. Local lad, been with the club since he was a kid, ton of talent. He deserves a chance. 

Along with RVP, Kagawa and Hernandez we have enough options. I'd rather invest in more pressing needs.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> I thought you guys didn't want Usmanov in because he would "ruin the financial stability" of the club or something to that effect. Anyhow, I'll take your word for it with Wenger.
> 
> But speaking of the board as well, I think another problem is your club's wage structure. For a "top club" with "top players", Arsenal supposedly doesn't pay as well while I rememberd reading something about Gasidis getting paid a lotta dough and even got a pay raise.


I won't have too much problems with having Usmanov. It's not like we need tons of investment like City and Chelsea needed when they first came to the front. We just need a strong figure upstairs that can remind the manager what Football is meant to be. At this stage, he have an accountant managing the club, with corrupt shady officials in the director's room.

Yes, the wage structure is such a joke. The other day Wenger came out and accounted that we have a "socialist" wage structure, and it was amazing that somebody as wise as him could even think of saying such a thing. We should be paying top players 150+, with the squad players 50k, and the reserves below 30k, but as Arsenal--Ramsey earns the same as Cazorla, with Diaby earning more than Arteta.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sell Rooney, buy Lewandowski and Bale. :fergie


Meanwhile, the Old Trafford pitch looks in good nick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=313pwmv&s=6

:lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> He is better than them, but I'd really like to see us put faith in Welbeck. Local lad, been with the club since he was a kid, ton of talent. He deserves a chance.
> 
> Along with RVP, Kagawa and Hernandez we have enough options. *I'd rather invest in more pressing needs.*


Levy isn't selling you Bale. Give it up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If Bale leaves not only would it be crazy money, but there's not a chance Levy would sell to another Premier League club. It looks like him and AVB have a great relationship though so I'd be surprised to see him leave anytime soon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Levy isn't selling you Bale. Give it up.


That doesn't mata.

:troll


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Former Brazil striker Ronaldo said Real Madrid's 2-1 Champions League win over Manchester United on Tuesday served to shut Sir Alex Ferguson's mouth, after the United boss called him 'fat' in the build-up to the game.
> 
> "Real Madrid shut his mouth for me," Ronaldo said, in comments reported in AS. "It was a lack of respect. A professional of his age, an English Sir, should not be so disrespectful. It was not classy."
> Ronaldo said he did not want to get into any further debate on the subject, but he would be keeping an eye out for United's results from now on.
> "I have no words for this gentleman, except that I hope the team he manages always loses," he added.
> 
> Read more at http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/196423.html#eHPrg8OkTIK20bsH.99





Spoiler: dat fatness















Not very chivalrous or noble behaviour from a Knight of the Realm :fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Wouldn't shock me if Rooney went but the way all these rumours have started after being benched for one match is kinda ridiculous. If he leaves then the Madrid match is in no way the turning point. Been hoping we'd sell him and bring Lewandowski in as soon as I heard about his contract running down. We'd probably make a tidy profit off that deal to invest in the midfield too. No Rooney gives Kagawa more of a chance in the team through the middle rather than being shoe horned in. No way any Utd fan should be turning the prospect of Lewandowski down. He should be a great fit for the Premier League too and I'd be surprised if he comes in from Germany and flops. Van Persie won't be in the long term plans and just Welbeck/Hernandez to choose from up top isn't enough depth for the level Utd are at. Add Lewandowski to that along with the 4th guy who's always there either from the academy or brought in on the cheap and that looks really bossy and sustainable for a good decade realistically if we keep them all happy. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

reporter in germany saying dzeko to dortmund is basically done. also said that he was off to bayern last season before agents wanted too much.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> reporter in germany saying dzeko to dortmund is basically done. also said that he was off to bayern last season before agents wanted too much.


If Dzeko did leave in the summer who would you want to replace him? Assuming that leaves you simply with Aguero and Tevez.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looks like Rooney is coming to Barca.

Front line-up of Rooney/Messi/Neymar.

#dealwithit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> Looks like Rooney is coming to Barca.
> 
> Front line-up of Rooney/Messi/Neymar.
> 
> #dealwithit.


He couldn't play for Barca, not nearly consistent enough with his touch and control. He'd be dropped within a month.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> He couldn't play for Barca, *not nearly consistent enough with his touch and control*. He'd be dropped within a month.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> Looks like Rooney is coming to Barca.
> 
> Front line-up of Rooney/Messi/Neymar.
> 
> #dealwithit.


:argh:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If Dzeko did leave in the summer who would you want to replace him? Assuming that leaves you simply with Aguero and Tevez.


messi


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> messi


:hesk3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well, City going for Suarez and Cavani. I see it. And, having four strikers of the same kind...


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :argh:


Go on and question it...you wont be after the 3 of them score a combined 200 goals next season










*SOON...*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Spoiler: dat fatness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very chivalrous or noble behaviour from a Knight of the Realm :fergie












I thought everyone just called him Fat Ronaldo now? What a player at his peak, though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I thought everyone just called him Fat Ronaldo now? What a player at his peak, though.


Man, you can't be calling him that press conference though. Especially if you're as respected as Ferguson. Guy was one of the greatest players to play.

The fact that he isn't fat anymore makes Ferguson look stupid too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ferguson in looking stupid shocker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Maybe 'fat' ronaldo should have commented on a certain someone's nose


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> The fact that he isn't fat anymore makes Ferguson look stupid too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He's just big boned.

So what is the formula to ronaldo's weight loss :terry


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Maybe Ronaldo should respond by talking about Ferguson's alcohol addiction :fergie2.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FORZA INTERNAZIONALE

EDIT: FORZA WRONG THREAD


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


>


The part where he pushed that little bitch jobber coach or whatever his job is out the way was funny. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> The part where he pushed that little bitch jobber coach or whatever his job is out the way was funny. :fergie


Classic don fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> The part where he pushed that little bitch jobber coach or whatever his job is out the way was funny. :fergie


Albert Morgan, kitman

even featured in a nike advert


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> Man, you can't be calling him that press conference though. Especially if you're as respected as Ferguson. Guy was one of the greatest players to play.
> 
> The fact that he isn't fat anymore makes Ferguson look stupid too.


It was a joke man, obviously things are different if you're in a position like Fergie's, you can't go around saying things like that. I just found it funny that it slipped out at a conference, but you're bound to say some pretty dumb shit when you've done as many interviews and conferences as SAF. Hopefully Ronaldo can get over the pain of someone bringing up that he used to be a chubby little fucker.

This should just be like the way your grandparents would sometimes say some heinous racist shit, you kind of let it slide 'cause they're old and don't know better :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> The fact that he isn't fat anymore makes Ferguson look stupid too.


still looks fat to me :terry

a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I agree, still fat. Ronaldo on the other hand looks in great shape. :fergie


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> still looks fat to me :terry
> 
> a couple of weeks ago


Who cares if you're fat if you can pull a hot PIECE OF ASS like that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Albert Morgan, kitman
> 
> even featured in a nike advert


Of course you would know who he is :fergie I couldn't get further than 1 second into the vid before stopping it. :terry

Btw I was reading the Metro today, had a quote from the rulebook in relation to the Nani red. In short, it said that a red can should be given for reckless/dangerous play, regardless of whether there is intent to hurt the other player or not. BRAVE Cuneyt Cakir making the tough but by the book call.

Also, I saw Lavezzi getting booked yesterday for celebrating, I really hate that rule and wish FIFA and Blatter would go to hell.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Albert Morgan, kitman
> 
> even featured in a nike advert


*2/10 + very poor promo. would not bang.*


united_07 said:


> still looks fat to me :terry
> 
> a couple of weeks ago


*7/10. probably would bang irrespective of personality



















































chick aint bad either 8*D*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

To anyone that isn't a Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs or Liverpool fan (obviously that cuts a lot of people out), what game will you be watching on Sunday since they're both on at the same time?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'll be watching Man U vs Chelsea in the FA Cup battle, Wenger will be watching the battle for the 4th place trophy of course. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dude behind fat ron is staring right into my soul.


Hesk will be watching we must win now and of course be BRAVE.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Probably Spurs/Liverpool on TV and United/Chelsea on the ITV player at the same time.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Maybe 'fat' ronaldo should have commented on a certain someone's nose


Again? Poor Zlatan.













Hollywood Hesk said:


> Also, I saw Lavezzi getting booked yesterday for celebrating, I really hate that rule and wish FIFA and Blatter would go to hell.


Why? It's not like Villa players will be getting booked any time *soon*. :darkheskey


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



haribo said:


> Why? It's not like Villa players will be getting booked any time *soon*. :darkheskey


:hendo2

That rep pic was mean as well. :hesk3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> Probably Spurs/Liverpool on TV and United/Chelsea on the ITV player at the same time.


This guy has the right idea!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> To anyone that isn't a Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs or Liverpool fan (obviously that cuts a lot of people out), what game will you be watching on Sunday since they're both on at the same time?


Spurs/Liverpool 

Should be the better game, and my love for Bale goes back to the academy years :robben2


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Gonna get mauled by Rooney.

But really, Rooney should score some own goals, walk of his pitch flashing SAF the middle finger to complete his FACE turn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

tevez arrested for being a mong and driving while disqualified

could actually be imprisoned.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:hayden3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> tevez arrested for being a mong and driving while disqualified
> 
> could actually be imprisoned.


Ugh... Just when it was turning right for City...


----------



## Samoon

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> tevez arrested for being a mong and driving while disqualified
> 
> could actually be imprisoned.


fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

going in with 1 striker tomorrow probably.

or tevez plays, scores and makes a celebratory joke of being in jail by being raped :hayden3


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So :fergie says there is no chance of Rooney leaving

did find it a bit strange papers were saying he was really unhappy about not starting, but celebrated like this


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

no chance cos no one wants him :hayden3


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney isn't going anywhere. The media are just jumping on the chaos bandwagon since our elimination.
> 
> It's bollocks.


Told ya.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Rooney stuff was always just an easy story for the press to sell.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:fergie showing the scummy media who's the bause.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Laudrup signs an extension.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fergie telling the media that he isn't gonna sell a player? I guess we should all 100% believe him then









:fergie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I hope Carragher starts on Sunday, it'd be nice if he can get a few goals in his last appearance for us and our fans get to give him the send off he deserves. A great servant of our club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fergie telling the media that he isn't gonna sell a player? I guess we should all 100% believe him then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie


Wouldn't sell that mob a virus :fergie


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> tevez arrested for being a mong and driving while disqualified
> 
> could actually be imprisoned.


What a twat. Can't see them being lenient on someone who can afford to pay a permanent driver.

Odds on Tevez 'never playing for the club again', again? :fergie


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I have a feeling United will beat Chelsea on Sunday and Rooney will be on the scoresheet.


----------



## booned

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*






wat?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I have a feeling United will beat Chelsea on Sunday and Rooney will be on the scoresheet.


Obviously this would be nice and it seems everyone is predicting a united win, i'd love rooney to smash in a hat trick :rooney.

But i have a feeling a score draw is on the cards and the dreaded trip to stamford bridge, the fa cup is well and truly chelsea's cup in recent times.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> the fa cup is well and truly *Ashley Cole's* cup in recent times.


:cashley


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



WWE_TNA said:


> Obviously this would be nice and it seems everyone is predicting a united win, i'd love rooney to smash in a hat trick :rooney.
> 
> But i have a feeling a score draw is on the cards and the dreaded trip to stamford bridge, the fa cup is well and truly chelsea's cup in recent times.


United always bounce back after a setback, plus they will be a wounded animal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We're gonna fucking destroy Chelsea. Massacre.

Nani and Rooney to get two each in a story of REDEMPTION.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We better not lose to doughboy Rafa.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You better believe this is getting repped to you if you lose


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

United to complete the double; Two among Chelsea, Spurs, and Newcastle to make it to the EL Final, while Arsenal to salvage PL dignity in the CL. :cool2


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looking at the odds for the Liverpool/Spurs game, mighty tempted to chuck $20 on Spurs win or Draw. Paying $1.89 :hmm:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> Looking at the odds for the Liverpool/Spurs game, mighty tempted to chuck $20 on Spurs win or Draw. Paying $1.89 :hmm:


Pretty good odds.

I put a Chelsea win in my multi, which was paying something like $4.

mghendowithabeard


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Swansea played a second team and got smashed last team Rush made a post like that. Reverse Psychology~! *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Everton or Wigan today in the cup? I got a sneaky feeling Wigan might get through somehow. Wigan at Wembley! Hey, it could happen.

(I was going to look through the smilies to use but somehow I doubt we have a Wigan one.)


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Nah, Everton will win. :darren

And tomorrow will see the shock of the season when Man City draw Millwall/Blackburn in the semi.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wigan lead. Really wouldn't mind Maloney back at Villa :arry

2-0 to Wigan now :wilkins my word


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It's 3-0

This is fucking unbelievable

Wigan are gonna survive and there gonna take the FA Cup as well aren't they...Bastards


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

3-0, WTF got into Everton?

Would love it if we had the Lancashire meat pie derby with Wigan & Rovers in the semi final at Wembley *if* we can get past Millwall. FA would love that, two small teams from the north!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

wigan go bang bang bang

lets hear about how great moyes is again, it's a belting.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That was such a gorgeous finish for the third.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha where's Rousey at? hope he's in the crowd awash with a sea of tears at how garbage Everton are playing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How many minutes did Wigan score those 3 goals in?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

30th, 31st and 33d


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> How many minutes did Wigan score those 3 goals in?


4-5 minutes.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Joel with so little to do in the Wigan goal he's posting on the forum. :wilkins


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Phil Neville. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Maloney looks absolutely fantastic, I remember him having a stormer last season (either last or the one before) where they beat us.


----------



## Locomotivelung

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Does anyone know why Pip Nev is wearing #19?

Edit: Nevermind, some of the 8 is just muddy, made it look 19.

Annoyingly, I went to get changed for 5 minutes, came back and missed all 3 goals.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fucking Everton :terry LOL


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The fuck is going on here.

Oh and who gets a trip to Goodison next week? LUCKY CITY.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Maloney has always been a very good player, he was for us in his 2 spells at Celtic but he was and still is far too injury prone to be at a bigger club


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

EVERTON?

:lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I know it's only Everton but Wigan were outrageous in that half. Maybe Moyes will unmask them to reveal Manchester City...and the old groundskeeper.



Vader13 said:


> Maloney looks absolutely fantastic, I remember him having a stormer last season (either last or the one before) where they beat us.


Yeah, even in the absolute worst of Wigan performances he tends to perform. Really competent technician and could probably make the step-up to a bigger team.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



danny_boy said:


> Maloney has always been a very good player, he was for us in his 2 spells at Celtic but he was and still is far too injury prone to be at a bigger club


mon plz


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Everton or Wigan today in the cup? I got a sneaky feeling Wigan might get through somehow. Wigan at Wembley! Hey, it could happen.


I foresaw this! Well not 0-3, but still. Wigan in the semi-finals - wow who'd have bet on that?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

took 
tottenham -win
newcastle-win
west brom-win
aston villa-win
southampton-win
qpr-win

£1 bet =£352

fingers crossed


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fucking LOL at that Everton fan that Peter Drury just told us about there :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



IncapableNinja said:


> I know it's only Everton but Wigan were outrageous in that half. Maybe Moyes will unmask them to reveal Manchester City...and the old groundskeeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, even in the absolute worst of Wigan performances he tends to perform. Really competent technician and could probably make the step-up to a bigger team.


if it was us we'd be 3-0 down. always terrible against everton


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> if it was us we'd be 3-0 down. always terrible against everton


nah we're worse


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fellaini subbed off for Gibson?

Interesting.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fellaini booed off the pitch? :kobe8


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Destiny said:


> Fellaini subbed off for Gibson?
> 
> Interesting.


And he stormed down the tunnel. Off in the summer?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

or just unhappy with his awful game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Henriquez not getting any game time again :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Everton have been really poor. They've been hoofing the ball too much.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I can guarantee that Wigan will draw either Blackburn or Millwall in the semi's.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



danny_boy said:


> I can guarantee that Wigan will draw either Blackburn or Millwall in the semi's.


Or Barnsley. :troll


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

still think reading will win this game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Garth Crookes is saying on Final Score that Nani was careless in the red card incident against Madrid. How was he supposed to control the ball then? Moron!

I'm hoping for a big response from United tomorrow against Chelsea after their unfair elimination from the Champions League. United always bounce back straight after a loss and I can see that happening tomorrow. Hernandez must start as he has a great goal scoring record against them. I'd love for Nani and Rooney to get a start to also send a message after the stupid red card and reports. Van Persie needs to rest as he hasn't been the same since the QPR game (where he picked up that injury).

Wigan were fantastic today also. Everton were absolutely woeful in that first half.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Foreshadowed said:


> Garth Crookes is saying on Final Score that Nani was careless in the red card incident against Madrid. How was he supposed to control the ball then? Moron!


Garth Crooks is a fucking idiot, so I wouldn't listen to anything he says.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

0-0 at half time. The game is going like all our games do, more of the ball, looking good with fancy garbage but ultimately never really looking like scoring. Has a Norwich 1 or 2 nil written all over it.


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The goal times are a bit strange today, there seem to be quite a lot in the 30-33 minute area. Firstly, Wigan scored 3 in that time period, then according to BBC there were 4 goals scored in this time period as well. 

It's not particularly funny or interesting, but I just thought about it when I saw the goal times on BBC.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuck Mozza get your ass in here right now!!! :lmao. All those times you laughed at us time for us to laugh at your ass :kobe3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Benteke scoring again - he'll be a wanted man in the summer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

unfair elimination from the champions league?

what was unfair about madrid scoring more goals?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I feel this is the correct time to post this


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah Everton should replace him with Neil Lennon. Moyes has done as much as he's ever going to do at everton.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What trophy is he holding there? Manager of the month or something?


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> What trophy is he holding there? Manager of the month or something?


Finish Above Liverpool In The League Trophy :suarez1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

townsend smashes a volley from outside the box that curves all the way into the top corner. it would have to be against us. had a feeling we'd lose this :sad: playing cm's at full back isnt working. rose needs to get fit again and we NEED a right back. all gardner is good for these days is set pieces, which we do apparently need to score :side:


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> unfair elimination from the champions league?
> 
> what was unfair about madrid scoring more goals?


You wouldn't understand because your team have only ever been eliminated by teams that were better than you.

At the group stage.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Townsend has got potential. He's on loan from Spurs so I've seen quite a bit of him and he's very direct. I'm looking forward to seeing him back next season and hopefully he'll get some game time in the first team. From what I've heard he's been very good for QPR and now he's scored that goal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well I totally didn't know that was Shep.

Also he's holding the trophy that you don't have to win to be a winner


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Yeah Everton should replace him with Neil Lennon. Moyes has done as much as he's ever going to do at everton.


Or Everton can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

jermaine jenas fuck off

of all the days to score two fucking screamers

ill cry if we get dragged into this relegation dogfight now. we need depth so badly. Get wickham back, our most attacking sub was DAVID VAUGHAN


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tunnicliffe starts against City, will be interesting to see how he does


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> unfair elimination from the champions league?
> 
> what was unfair about madrid scoring more goals?


Turkish referee.

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

didnt score any goals from what i saw.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The ref is a cock, doesn't spot the foul Becchio commits but gives a soft penalty against Shaw. Thank fuck for Boruc. But still dominated another game somehow neither lallana or lambert scored. I guess I'll take the point but man our games are becoming cliche. Boss possession and chances, then watch the opposition score on the rare occasion they go forward. Oh well a points a point. Hopefully playing teams like Liverpool and Chelsea who won't sit back will do us more favors.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You kidding me? He was Madrid's best assist player in that game.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Foreshadowed said:


> You kidding me? He was Madrid's best assist player in that game.


The red card changed it, no doubt but United still had chances and Real took their rare ones. The one person who's got away with this amongst all the referee talk is Rafael. The way he had his back to Ronaldo, allowing him in the back post was criminal, absolutely criminal defending, especially given the score at the time. You can't turn your back on Ronaldo like that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> *Swansea played a second team and got smashed last team Rush made a post like that. Reverse Psychology~! *


No psychology. Bale is going to tear our defense a new asshole.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

ref didnt get any assists

Hiaguin and ramos did


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Anybody seen the Swansea disallowed goal? Hearing people talking about it but can't understand them since there not describing it to well.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He did. You may think you saw Higuain and Ramos get the assists but it was in fact the referee.

Nige, I agree we defended poorly on the two goals. However being down to 10 men and Madrid smelling blood, you knew it was going to happen. It knocked our momentum (which we still had after the Ramos own goal) and Cleverley didn't close Modric down and Rafael can be blamed for the Ronaldo goal (but was brilliant throughout besides that mistake) but I'd also put blame on the cross coming in and also De Gea for not reacting. Still, it doesn't deny the fact the referee ruined the game and handed Madrid the upper hand for a harsh and wrong red card.

Before the red card, Madrid offered nothing and United were the better team, especially on the break and the way we defended. That is why it was an unfair elimination as if Nani wasn't sent off, I could see us getting another goal and/or holding on as Madrid were so poor in their attack and the pressure would have been on them. Sure, we missed some really good chances even when down to 10 men but Nani was a real threat down the left and had the beating of his man a lot. It's a real shame it happened but I stand by my opinion that we were unfairly eliminated. Madrid scored more goals but the referee helped them on their way to scoring the goals and securing the win.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You can't really expect clarity from Welshmen


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> ref didnt get any assists
> 
> Hiaguin and ramos did


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Foreshadowed said:


> He did. You may think you saw Higuain and Ramos get the assists but it was in fact the referee.
> 
> Nige, I agree we defended poorly on the two goals. However being down to 10 men and Madrid smelling blood, you knew it was going to happen. It knocked our momentum (which we still had after the Ramos own goal) and Cleverley didn't close Modric down and Rafael can be blamed for the Ronaldo goal (but was brilliant throughout besides that mistake) but I'd also put blame on the cross coming in and also De Gea for not reacting. Still, it doesn't deny the fact the referee ruined the game and handed Madrid the upper hand for a harsh and wrong red card.
> 
> Before the red card, Madrid offered nothing and United were the better team, especially on the break and the way we defended. That is why it was an unfair elimination as if Nani wasn't sent off, I could see us getting another goal and/or holding on as Madrid were so poor in their attack and the pressure would have been on them. Sure, we missed some really good chances even when down to 10 men but Nani was a real threat down the left and had the beating of his man a lot. It's a real shame it happened but I stand by my opinion that we were unfairly eliminated. Madrid scored more goals but the referee helped them on their way to scoring the goals and securing the win.


If you'd defended better then the referee wouldn't even have been a talking point. Plenty of teams have gone down to 10 men and held on to win, draw before. United let it to get them and didn't defend well enough. That's not the ref's fault. Yes it was harsh but given the stupid laws that aren't open to interpretation enough, it was a red.

Still though, take the red card out of it, United's defending was awful and Real's goals were completely avoidable. They had nothing to do the referee, just how United defended.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

CARLOS TEVEZ, HE DRIVES WHEN HE WANTS

what a ball by yaya


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dzeko & Tevez both to score @ 7/4 and I ducked it. Cue the Dzeko goal now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> If you'd defended better then the referee wouldn't even have been a talking point. Plenty of teams have gone down to 10 men and held on to win, draw before. United let it to get them and didn't defend well enough. That's not the ref's fault. Yes it was harsh but given the stupid laws that aren't open to interpretation enough, it was a red.
> 
> Still though, take the red card out of it, United's defending was awful and Real's goals were completely avoidable. They had nothing to do the referee, just how United defended.


This is absurd.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> This is absurd.


What's absurd about it? The ref didn't play a direct part in United's defending that led to the goals. They were both avoidable. Modric should've been closed down & Rafael should've covered Ronaldo at the back post for the winner. Foreshadowed said the same thing.

No doubt the red changed the game but United could've defended better and the goals were preventable by simple defending. That's not the ref's fault.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

gonna need a gif of that silva magic asap


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> If you'd defended better then the referee wouldn't even have been a talking point. Plenty of teams have gone down to 10 men and held on to win, draw before. United let it to get them and didn't defend well enough. That's not the ref's fault. Yes it was harsh but given the stupid laws that aren't open to interpretation enough, it was a red.


I'm still sticking by my point that we were unfairly eliminated. Did Madrid offer anything before the red card? No. Did they look like scoring after we scored the opener? No. Did they start to play better and with more pace to their game after the Nani sending off? Yes. Did we defend poorly for the 2 Madrid goals after going down to 10 men? Yes because as you said the players let that stupid red card decision get to them. You say it isn't the refs fault but he surely has to share some of the blame as it is what changed the game.

It is United's job to defend and try and hold on, I completely agree there. However, with the fact Nani was sent off and a lot of the United players seemingly deflated by it all, it got to them. I still think the referee should share a lot of the responsibility for Madrid getting the 2 goals though. You can go on about United's defending and Madrid scoring 2 avoidable goals but it did change the game when United looked like the better team. 



> Still though, take the red card out of it, United's defending was awful and Real's goals were completely avoidable. They had nothing to do the referee, just how United defended.


United defended brilliantly with 11 men. As soon as we went down to 10 men, you can tell the inevitable was going to happen. Were the goals avoidable? Sure but the main talking point is always going to be how the referee ruined the game and you can tell it affected the players and our strategy. 

Still, I see where you are coming from and I agree with your points. It won't change the outcome though so it's best to move on.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










DAT SPANISH FLAIR


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It was a high foot as well, anyone could have ran into that....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

kolarocket~!

tremendous ball across by tevez. goal and an assist, only been a FREE MAN for 48 hours too


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

TEVEZ

2 goals and an assist and counting. opponents might not be the best but some of this play is delicious.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He's good but he's no Torben Piechnik


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So much for my Everton/Barnsley semi-final prediction.

:troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Who's your friend Kiz?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

im barney and he's dorothy.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Every Man Utd fan on here seems to forget that Chelsea scored two goals with a man down at the Camp Nou last season. The home of the supposed best team in the world at the time. C'mon get over the red card. 


:troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Today summed up David Moyes mentality towards football, no composure, no idea how to actually play football, long balls all day. He has to be the most tactically inept manager in all of the league. He is completely useless. 

Wigan, fucking Wigan. They're more known for their cold pies and warm bevvies than they are for their football. 

I would love to see one of the ginger twats training sessions, besides rimming Phil Neville and teaching the defenders how to punt the ball long, I honestly do not know what he tries to do.

We need new ideas, a new philosophy of football, a new man. Our plans are:

Plan A) Pass the ball to Baines in our half and let him and Pienaar do 1-2's before he crosses the ball in to the box.

Plan B) Give the ball to a centre half to lump it to Fellaini 

That's it.

inb4 the shitty but he's working on a shoe string budget comments, good on him for being able to do that, it doesn't stop him from being an embarrassment in interviews and fucking useless when it comes to big pressure games.

The sooner he fucks off and Bill 'Watch This Space' Kenwright fucks off, the better.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Mozza... :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

@ Rousey - Who would you want to replace Moyes?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rafa will be free during summer

or sooner :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> What's absurd about it? The ref didn't play a direct part in United's defending that led to the goals. They were both avoidable. Modric should've been closed down & Rafael should've covered Ronaldo at the back post for the winner. Foreshadowed said the same thing.
> 
> No doubt the red changed the game but United could've defended better and the goals were preventable by simple defending. That's not the ref's fault.


LOL, somple defending. Yes, really simple to hold out against Alonso, Modric, Kaka,, Ozil, Ronaldo, Higuain. Fuck sake.

It's absurd because the ref DID play a part in their goals. He was the reason the game had effectively become attack against defense. 

11 vs 11, Madrid weren't getting close to us. We looked far more threatening on the break than they did with all their possession.

When the sending off occured, Mourinho made the change, bringing Modric on for Arebloa. You think he does that 11 on 11 when their back 4 couldn't deal with Nani/Welbeck as it was? Doubtful.

The goals were preventable, although I still think you generally fancy your chances letting Modric shoot, off balance like that. By the time Ronaldo scored, we were pretty much dead on our feet, the players were working hard enough as it was with 11 men. We weren't able to relieve the pressure on our defense at all, because our main outlet was gone. We should have had Rooney/Valencia/Young on sooner, I'd blame Ferguson moreso than the 10 players, who were pretty fucking heroic.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Modric's goal was a lot like Vidal's vs Chelsea earlier in the season

If they closed him down quicker, he couldnt have been able to get such a good shot on target. There were like 4 or 3 guys just standing there letting him shoot

Now, while the red on Nani played a part, honestly I think bringing on Modric could have been equally, if not more important. The guy was arguably the best Mid in the premier league before leaving and I'd imagine he has good experience dealing with United

Even in the end of the first leg in his cameo, the guy was passing circles around united. Hes exceptionally good and vs United, it showed. When he came on in the 2nd leg, giggs and cleverley worked their asses off to contain him, but they couldnt. His runs were brilliant and he earned that goal

Honestly, it just pisses me off further that we couldnt get him. Would improve our midfield by atleast 10 times

As for Nani, not his fault United lost their nerve and collapsed in terms of defence. Not like he actually contributes anything to United's defence


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The impact of the red card wasn't what it done to us in terms of defending Real, it just killed us off as an attacking threat. At least until we made the changes and Madrid started to settle for 2-1.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Laudrup is my number 1 even though he just signed a new contract.

Martinez went right up in my estimation, with a far cheaper and far, far, farrrr inferior squad he made Moyes look like a Sunday league coach with his tactics and subs compared to Moyes. I know one game doesn't change anything but he plays football the right way with a pretty bog standard team. 

Anybody who is willing to take a chance and play any of our talented youngsters from time to time, fucking hell, seeing Ross Barkley come on today and put in the best performance of the team in his short time on the pitch was terrible. His inability to take out any of his star pupils is disgraceful, even more disgraceful when he played them all through winter and they're now suffering with tiredness and still he doesn't give any of them a game on the bench. We have good kids like Barkley, Vellios and Gueye who he's just sent off on loan for some bizarre reason who are all rotting away in the reserves, they'll do what Baxter done and just sign for a lower league team for free just to get first team football if they're desperate to play. Not asking for them to drop the team for our under 17's, but we have good players just wasting away not getting any game time at all or barely bench time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ok, this is bullshit

One of Wigan and Villa will go down, and I dont want that!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Ok, this is bullshit
> 
> One of Wigan and Villa will go down, and I dont want that!


Wigan always sneak out of it. Always.

And Villa might just be coming into form.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Seabs will you add these brave lads
















I've got rid of the Turkish referee sig as a show of good faith. :fergie

Some really good patient build up and good passing from Villa today, particularly for the second goal. Oh but the defence is still really dodgy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Liverpool's official twitter had urged everyone to ask question for Stewart Downing (#AskDowning). Here are some of them :
> 
> Q.Jamie Carragher has seen some things during his time at Anfield, but... how did the poor guy feel when he first played with you?
> 
> Q.If you were a footballer, what would your preferred position be?
> 
> Q.In 2009 Pogatetz said you would eventually join a top 4 club. Do you think that will ever happen?
> 
> Q.So you left Aston Villa for Champions League football. How's that working out for you?
> 
> Q.How did it feel to have more arrests than assists last season?
> 
> Q.How do the Liverpool strikers feel when they are stood in the box for the 978th time, waiting for you to cross the ball?
> 
> Q.how do you sleep at night knowing you get paid for trying to play football
> 
> Q.How did you feel last season knowing Tim Howard was closer to lifting the golden boot than you?
> 
> Q.Did you laugh when Liverpool brought you for 18 million?
> 
> Q.Did you feel that Messi robbed you when he won the Ballon D'or?
> 
> Q.What will you wear when you win the Ballon D'or next year? Please don't wear what Messi did, OK?
> 
> Q.You finished 230948th on the Ballon D'or list, behind my mate Mak who plays for my school team. Did
> you expect to finish this high?
> 
> Q.When you retire, will you ever think of starting a career as a professional footballer?
> 
> Q.Which stadium has the comfiest bench?
> 
> Q.Are you the only player to be neither footed?


:downing


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*:lmao at some of them.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Q.Jamie Carragher has seen some things during his time at Anfield, but... how did the poor guy feel when he first played with you?

Q.If you were a footballer, what would your preferred position be?

Q.In 2009 Pogatetz said you would eventually join a top 4 club. Do you think that will ever happen?

Q.So you left Aston Villa for Champions League football. How's that working out for you?

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Q.If you were a footballer, what would your preferred position be?


:lmao

dying


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ok even I gotta :lmao at that shit

Oustanding.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Saw a few of these earlier, but they still crack me up :lol


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao they're fucking awesome


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looks like Everton fans have learnt nothing from what happened to Charlton or Wolves. Both teams had managers that were overachieving for long periods of time, but the fans started to kick off because of a perceived lack of ambition. Charlton sacked Curbishley and and they ended up in League One, Wolves sacked McCarthy and they will end up in the League One. Everton fans really should be careful what they wish for. You're not a big club anymore. If you sack Moyes, you could easily be relegated. I actually like Everton, so I hope that doesn't happen, but the way the fans are behaving right now is pretty disgraceful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

One more before we're totaled by Spurs and Mozza can resume loling

http://www.evertonfc.com/forum/discussion/10917/would-you-swap-jelavic-for-suarez/p1


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Its okay, they have Neville to put in killer through balls that split a defense apart.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Sleeper said:


> Looks like Everton fans have learnt nothing from what happened to Charlton or Wolves. Both teams had managers that were overachieving for long periods of time, but the fans started to kick off because of a perceived lack of ambition. Charlton sacked Curbishley and and they ended up in League One, Wolves sacked McCarthy and they will end up in the League One. Everton fans really should be careful what they wish for. You're not a big club anymore. If you sack Moyes, you could easily be relegated. I actually like Everton, so I hope that doesn't happen, but the way the fans are behaving right now is pretty disgraceful.


Being an arselol fan I can understand why you're scared of losing Wenger and dont want to slide down the table, unfortunately fans of other teams want to win trophies. 

In fact, I want to be entertained by good football. When we're on form we play great stuff, unfortunately them days are not often enough and it's why we'll be floating in upper mid table at best with negative Dave at the helm.



Hank Scorpio said:


> One more before we're totaled by Spurs and Mozza can resume loling
> 
> http://www.evertonfc.com/forum/discussion/10917/would-you-swap-jelavic-for-suarez/p1


From August when Jelavic was slotting one touch finishes every game and was our top goalscorer after joining in Jan, I wouldn't have 'swapped' after what I saw from that per say, after what I'm seeing now, yes I would swap. 

Jelavic was my perfect striker last season, great footballer and a killer finisher, unfortunately Everton is the place to go for strikers to die.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm going to break it down very simply. Moyes has overachieved at Everton nearly every year he's been there. I can't fathom why a team that consistently overachieves would be unhappy with the manager when the vast likelihood is that if you were to sack him, the team would be worse off for it. I know Moyes hasn't won a trophy, but the way football works these days, a team with the financial limitations of Everton cannot expect to win trophies. I know smaller teams have won trophies (Swansea, Portsmouth, etc.) but they're the anomalies. I think fans these days are just far too small minded and get hung up on things like years runs without trophies and fail to consider the bigger picture of what clubs can actually hope to achieve with the resources available to them. People seem to only want to judge on failing rather than successes these days.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What Bananas is saying Mozza is that you're a small club. Embrace it and consider you finishing above us an anomaly :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Seems to be a lot of confidence going into the chelsea game, but i dont think it will be an easy one, despite chelsea's recent form. Hoping Kagawa starts after the norwich game.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think an appropriate saying for the Everton/Moyes situation is "you don't know what you've got until it's gone."

We've had managers that over achieved playing negative footy like Big Sam, not to the same level (10th with the awful squad we had was unreal) and we fell rapidly. Everton could go the other way but realistically are they going to go much further with United, City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Spurs, Liverpool around them? Doubtful at best.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Liverpool midfielder Joe Allen insists Gareth Bale is "no diver" after the Tottenham winger was once again booked for simulation during his side's 3-0 Europa League victory over Inter on Thursday night.
> 
> The 23-year-old has been in sensational form this year but his yellow card against the Italian side means he will miss the second leg of the tie in Turin - and he has now been cautioned by officials on four occasions for diving.
> 
> However, Anfield youngster Allen - whose side host Andre Villas-Boas' outfit on Sunday afternoon - believes his Wales team-mate's pace makes it difficult for referees to get decisions right, and says Bale is no cheat.
> 
> "I wouldn't describe Gareth as a diver," he told Mirror Sport. "These are decisions a referee has to make because it's their job. But when Gareth is .running at pace it's so difficult and it can be borderline. The referee makes his decision and it can go one way or the other."
> 
> Allen is no stranger to such controversies, with team-mates of his being accused of simulation at both international level (Bale) and club level (Luis Suarez). But he suggests that both stars are unfortunate to be targeted - and is thankful he can play with both of them.
> 
> "These allegations are made sometimes in football and it's difficult to say if they are .exaggerated," he continued. "Gareth has taken it to a new level this season. He is in the form of his life. I'm lucky to play with both. I play club football with Luis week in, week out, and he's incredible."


Liverpool man speaking


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

welsh team-mate speaking.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale doesn't dive!! Must be a conspiracy.

:ti


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

THE WELSH XAVI SPEAKING.

8*D


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Sleeper said:


> I'm going to break it down very simply. Moyes has overachieved at Everton nearly every year he's been there. I can't fathom why a team that consistently overachieves would be unhappy with the manager when the vast likelihood is that if you were to sack him, the team would be worse off for it. I know Moyes hasn't won a trophy, but the way football works these days, a team with the financial limitations of Everton cannot expect to win trophies. I know smaller teams have won trophies (Swansea, Portsmouth, etc.) but they're the anomalies. *I think fans these days are just far too small minded and get hung up on things like years runs without trophies and fail to consider the bigger picture of what clubs can actually hope to achieve with the resources available to them*. People seem to only want to judge on failing rather than successes these days.


So what's Arsenal's excuse then?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So, go to jail. Bail out. Score 3 goals and make 2. Play golf?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

win league?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> win league? FA Cup


:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

a tevez controversy to league title has a 100% success rate

:hmm:


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea gonna win today. 

Lolz will be had if it happens.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Seems to be a lot of confidence going into the chelsea game, but i dont think it will be an easy one, despite chelsea's recent form. Hoping Kagawa starts after the norwich game.


You are going to smash us.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL at those questions for Downing :terry

LOL at Joe Allen saying Bale isn't a diver :terry

Ready for a real proper Super Sunday :mark: Hoping that we get to witness Sturrezinho again today :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Early talk says Lennon is out, would mean big advantage to Liverpool. Guy is so important for us.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tow massive games with the "bigger" clubs this week.

On at the same time. :cole1


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I bet :woy organised for the two matches to be on at the same time because he would have had no intention of helicoptering from one game to the other, Capello style. Dat Roy :woy

Good news if Lennon is out :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Supposedly the team.



> *Joseph Musker ‏@Musker_LFC #LFC Team for today:* Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Suarez, Downing, Coutinho, Sturridge.


Predicted that tbh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Should be an emotional game for Carragher playing his last game for us.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Should be an emotional game for Carragher playing his last game for us.


:lol

Would honestly laugh if he scored a goal for you guys.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> a tevez controversy to league title has a 100% success rate
> 
> :hmm:


City also have a 100% rate of not defending their titles.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

With Lennon out my hope of getting the win has gone from 8/10 to 4/10.

I will take the draw though as stated the other day.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lennon being out is a huge blow. He's been great for us this season. Why send Townsend out on loan when we haven't got any back up wingers? :$


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Its been an issue for seasons that hasn't been addressed when it comes to 'like-for-like' replacements. At least now we have better replacements - before when Lennon was out we'd bring in someone like Kranjcar. Good player and all that but we're much better off with the likes of Siggy and Holtby. 

But it is a bit of a wonder, how a team so built on speed doesn't have like for like replacements for its main attacking components.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah it is strange. That's why I was still hoping we might have picked up Remy last summer since he can play up top and on the wing. Versatility is very helpful. Hopefully this summer Townsend will return from QPR (I heard he's doing well. Plus he scored a belter yesterday) and we can perhaps pick another cheap winger up. Siggy and Holtby are top notch though.

And for the record, I was always a Kranjcar fan. He wasn't great but I just loved how scruffy he looked every game haha.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> With Lennon out my hope of getting the win has gone from 8/10 to 4/10.
> 
> I will take the draw though as stated the other day.


Nah, it will be 3-1 Spurs. Bale to get at least 1.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We do have a good record over Liverpool in recent years, but you guys are due a win over us.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You're not going to out-pessimist me on this. We're getting our asses handed to us and thats that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

But pessimism is in Spurs fans blood!


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Stupid as shit these two games are on at the same time. 

I do want to see The Greatest of All Time :avb1 pull off another win though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale needs to flank it today. If he plays in the middle we REALLY need to change our style. I'd say put him on the left wing and then let Siggy/Holtby fight over attacking midfield and right side.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bale needs to flank it today. If he plays in the middle we REALLY need to change our style. I'd say put him on the left wing and then let Siggy/Holtby fight over attacking midfield and right side.


Agreed. We need a natural winger otherwise it'll be a clusterfuck in the middle.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bale needs to flank it today. If he plays in the middle we REALLY need to change our style. *I'd say put him on the left wing* and then let Siggy/Holtby fight over attacking midfield and right side.


Just Bring It


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










:bale2 left Johnson on his ass


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lloris
Walker - Dawson - Vertonghen - Assou-Ekotto
Parker - Livermore
Sigurdsson - Dembele - Bale
Defoe​


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC v Tottenham: Jones, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Downing, Coutinho, Sturridge, Suarez.





> Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial
> #THFC Team: Lloris, Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Assou-Ekotto, Parker, Livermore, Sigurdsson, Dembele, Bale & Defoe


Goals will be scored this day :wilkins



> In just 3 games for #LFC, Philippe Coutinho has already made more assists in the PL than Gareth Bale has in 24 games this season for #THFC.


:terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

and yet we are called a one man team :lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

thats b/c you don't get given an assist for doing it all yourself :bale1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dembele apparently playing right wing forward. Interesting.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Jones in goals?

Fuck.


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


>


Has made my day.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Dembele apparently playing right wing forward. Interesting.


:hmm: I thought the lineup you posted would have been better, since Dembele's attacking prowess has been thwarted slightly since Sandro got injured.

That Bale assist stat is crazy. Surprising that he's got so few, but assists are pretty subjective since he's put a lot of great crosses in that haven't been finished off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is there a proper reason why Newcastle/Stoke is on now but Spurs/Liverpool is an hour later and clashing with Chelsea/United? Or is it just to screw with everyone? :hmm:

^ Downing has done the same but that doesn't stop people knocking him (with good reason tbh but still, point remains)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

One of these please Spurs..


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Van Persie on the bench, that must mean he is on his way out of the club....


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

happy with the lineup



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Nani, Kagawa, Rooney, Hernandez
> Subs; Amos, Valencia, Anderson, Vidic, Young, Welbeck, Van Persie


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

^ Come on in the 80th and score the winner enaldo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2 offside goals and a red card in the fa cup game


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

One of these please Spurs..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bale was feeling sorry for you.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> Is there a proper reason why Newcastle/Stoke is on now but Spurs/Liverpool is an hour later and clashing with Chelsea/United? Or is it just to screw with everyone? :hmm:
> 
> ^ Downing has done the same but that doesn't stop people knocking him (with good reason tbh but still, point remains)


ITV probably want to take viewers away from Spurs/Liverpool. Sky always have a 4pm game so they obviously didn't want to change it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Exact United team I wanted. Very happy with that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> But pessimism is in Spurs fans blood!


Psh. We Pool fans are the epitome of Pessism.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hernandez vs Luiz?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Utter snooze fest in the FA Cup between Millwall and Blackburn. Sadly there will be a replay.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

United gonna lose.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> United gonna lose.


lol, we're going to hammer them.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hibs goal today that wasn't awarded...remind you of anything?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Pedro Mendes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hernandez vs Luiz?


as long as luiz keeps him at anything > 7 yards out he'll be fine


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bloodbath said:


> Hibs goal today that wasn't awarded...remind you of anything?


fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Really hoping someone takes it upon themselves to torch the ITV studio.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*






:wilkins


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We look so disjointed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Actually, Webb is the ref so I withdraw my gif and youtube video and agree with EGame.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Really hoping someone takes it upon themselves to torch the ITV studio.


Agreed. Fuck ITV and their awful coverage/punditry/commentary.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I have never wanted a liverpool win more than now

DO IT YOU RED BASTARDS

Oh, and its odd seeing united marks actually looking cocky and optimistic

We are so screwed


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just realising Anderson isn't playing. The fuck is that about? Was superb against Chelsea in the CC game.

He should really leave. He's really deserved better this season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> We look so disjointed.


I wouldnt worry about that. Just means your gonna score soon


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Really hoping someone takes it upon themselves to torch the ITV studio.


A tear would not be shed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Oh, and its odd seeing united marks actually looking cocky and optimistic
> 
> We are so screwed


I'm experimenting with a new gimmick after the Madrid game.

:cena


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

3-0 to United. Can't see us doing anything unless Mata activates god mode.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Boring game is boring. 

United/Chelsea better not be a snoozefest.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Suarez is insanely good.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez1 :wilkins :suarez1 :wilkins


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SUAREZ. You fucking ripper. good lead up by Coutinho but my word at that finish.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

First of many for Liverpool, we look terrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That'll add a million or two to the transfer fee when he leaves in the summer.



:fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hate him with a passion but SUAREZ.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

so 102 million then? :suarez1


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm very happy with the team selection, I expect us to get the win and to bounce back today. It will be nice to try and get the double and especially get the FA Cup due to not winning it in yonks.

Hernandez starting was a must due to his record against them. Also glad to see Kagawa and Nani get a start, Nani always has a good game against Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

suarez is good but hes no jelavic


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> That'll add a million or two to the transfer fee when he leaves in the summer.
> 
> :fergie


Sell Suarez...Buy Messi. All apart of the big picture :brodgers



Rush said:


> so 102 million then? :suarez1


:suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Losing the midfield battle. Parker and Livermore not at the races. Get Dembele back in the middle and Bale out right.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Has Bale even had the ball in our half besides the free kick? Been very quiet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Good goal by Liverpool, not that much we could've done. Parker and Livermore aren't the best passers and are getting caught on the ball. Perhaps Holtby for Livermore in a Modric type role?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> Has Bale even had the ball in our half besides the free kick? Been very quiet.


What happens when you play him down the middle as I've said for months. He is much more effective on the wing.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah Bale should go wide. We haven't got any natural width apart from Walker bombing up from right back.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If i was Spurs i'd have him out wide purely so Enrique and Johnson have to stay back. By having him in the middle we can stick Lucas on him like glue and we lose nothing in attack.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:carrick :javy

Awesome


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

what a ball from Carrick, and great header from Hernandez


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

CHICHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










Who else?


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Great goal by :javy


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What a chance for Sigurdsson. will we get a better one then that? Got to hit the target.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I don't think there was even an attempt to attack so far, huge mistake Cech. I don't see us taking something here.

Edit - Yeah, we're not taking something, just hope to get out with a respectful result at least. Horrible game for Cech so far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOOOOOOOOOL

CHELSEA


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Chelsea

Nice Figure Four Lock from Suarez there :flair

Ref is having a mare


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

lol at what this team has become.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We should offer Chelsea the chance of a forfeit before this gets embarrassing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:rooney :rooney :rooney

This heel turn working a TREAT


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Get up Bale you fucking cat. Gerrard got the ball.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Clearly didn't see the the arm then


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Need better competition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He got bale in the back 8*D still got the ball first though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

12 minutes in. Chelsea losing 2-0? 

:fergie

Edit

It was coming


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

VERTONGHEN


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

oh fuck off Carra/Johnson. That was fucking hopeless.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuck was Johnson doing?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Super Jan! What a signing he has been.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:Cisse :Cisse 

You beauty


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Awful defending.

Need to get :sturridge involved in the game more.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

chelsea playing like a club who just want the season to end.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Cleverley needs to stop passing to Chelsea players.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Great cross from Bale but horrible defending from Johnson. He just stood there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Despite him being on the right, personally I think Dembele has been the best player on the pitch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

David Luiz :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Despite him being on the right, personally I think Dembele has been the best player on the pitch.


Agreed. I think Livermore should come off though. Such a shame Sandro got injured a few months back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Luiz is comedy :lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Agreed. I think Livermore should come off though. Such a shame Sandro got injured a few months back.


Yeah, bring Holtby on, put him on the right and put Dembele in the middle.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

This is just embarrassing from Chelsea.

Do they even football?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I didn't see that between Coutinho and Walker. Ref apparently didn't either


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> This is just embarrassing from Chelsea.
> 
> Do they even football?


to be fair Luiz had a brilliant chance. Save Cech's save was 10x better.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I didn't see that between Coutinho and Walker. Ref apparently didn't either


the tug when Suarez put the ball across?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, bring Holtby on, put him on the right and put Dembele in the middle.


Agreed.

Coutinho is playing pretty well. I've been impressed with his tracking back. I thought Walker might have more room down that side.

Hopefully we can get Defoe more involved in the game because he's barely had a sniff.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Hernandez


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I don't rate Luiz as a footballer at all.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOLses


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Moses is having a shocker.

We need to kill this game off, one Chelsea goal would make for a very uncomfortable 2nd half.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SuperJan!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Ref is fucking us here, plus the awful defending


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

VERTONGHENNNNN


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Looking better now, one in the first half and we're still in it. 

Chelsea playing like a club that's waiting for the season to end is a perfect description, but the lack of motivation just playing for a place in the CL, the interim manager and the heavy schedule they had this season is the reason for it. 

Save us Jose, and since he's probably not in Guardiola's rotation for next season, bring :robben2 with you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

And now you see why we are skeptical Cookie Monster


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Vertonghen again! Top man.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hands all over Carra + shite defending. If that was Suarez doing that he'd get the foul on him. Utter bullshit :jose


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

This referee is just superb isn't he? Yellow card for shouldering the ball :lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

This ref has been a disgrace. Our defense has been even worse.

Oh brilliant. Coutinho who's been our best player gets subbed off for Allen. fucking hell


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Nani's luck keeps getting better.

Looked really sharp too. Hope it's not serious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Sigurdsson must have hit the woodwork more than any other player this season, jesus!


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Should have been Hendo on for Downing there :downing


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2-1 down and sub Coutinho off for Joe "goal threat" Allen. :brodgers


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Too easy that half, we haven't played well but haven't needed to. Hope we come out better in the second half. 

Carrick's pass for that first goal was just brilliant.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We have no structure, like literally nothing this half. This half as a whole has been appalling. For a side that likes to play possession football we've given it up an awful lot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao

Pathetic


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Should have been Hendo on for Downing there :downing


Fuck you DwayneAustin :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

kyle walker in worst pass in history contender.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Downing bitches!! THE GOAT


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Downing with the entire goal to aim at and puts it through the defenders legs. Boss. :downing


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Our back four, Nani, Carrick and Kagawa have been great. A shame Nani went off injured, hope it isn't too serious. Cleverley has worked hard but him and Rooney keep gifting the ball to Chelsea. I couldn't count how many times we gave simple passes to the Chelsea players. Still, we've looked comfortable in defence; Evans and Ferdinand have been rocks at the back, Evra has handled Moses nicely and Rafael has kept Oscar anonymous. Mata looks like the only Chelsea player out there trying.

Carrick's ball to Hernandez was all sorts of awesomeness. Hernandez finished it nicely too, he really thrives off scoring against Chelsea.

Second half, score a couple more and stop giving the ball away or Chelsea will surely snatch a goal.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*DOWNING * :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Always loved downing. Knew he would come good one day. Fuck those Pool fans who wanted him sold :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WALKER. What a fucking numpty. DOWNING. 



even so there was one guy blocking the net, who can't use his hands, and he hit it literally straight at him :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Walker is one of the worst players in the league, along with Parker.

Spurs need to replace these scrubs, get a striker and they'll beat anyone.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hodgson there today to watch Ferdinand put in a good performance, and Cahill a shit one, wonder if he will still say ferdinand is being left out due to footballing reasons. Also how Carrick isnt starting for England


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

downing has more league goals than adebayor this campaign


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WALKER. What a fucking numpty. DOWNING.
> 
> 
> 
> *even so there was one guy blocking the net, who can't use his hands, and he hit it literally straight at him *:downing


This was hilarious. He had the ENTIRE goal to aim for :lmao

Such trolling.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> This was hilarious. He had the ENTIRE goal to aim for :lmao
> 
> Such trolling.


Straight through the legs at that :troll 



93.20 said:


> downing has more league goals than adebayor this campaign


Outstanding stuff


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

PELANTY MOTHERFUCKERS

:stevie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Penalty!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lol, Walker and Defoe have really shot us in the foot here.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:stevie

GERRARD, 3-2. No idea what Defoe or BAE were doing there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

bae for some reason deciding to leap into suarez while not looking at the ball

not too clever.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

one man team. No Lennon, no win.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> one man team. No Lennon, no win.


I actually think we've played pretty ok, but the Parker/Livermore partnership in midfield should not be used again.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:mark: :mark: :mark: Jumping for joy right now. Great result if we don't blow this


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I actually think we've played pretty ok, but the Parker/Livermore partnership in midfield should not be used again.


We bottled it.

In control at 2-1.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mclovin it said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: Jumping for joy right now. Great result if we don't blow this


Still a few minutes to go. Im not counting out nothing until that final whistle goes


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

inb4 we fuck this all up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

COME ON LIVERPOOL FOR FUCKS SAKE

I DONT WANNA KILL MYSELF


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2-1 :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

EDEN GOATARD


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Who scored for Chelsea? Just flicked over.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Turned it off about 5 minutes ago. Absolute joke.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Still a few minutes to go. Im not counting out nothing until that final whistle goes


Yeah I am still worried we will fuck this up.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Who scored for Chelsea? Just flicked over.


Hazard

#Pulisout trending on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

RVP to finish business :jose


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:mark: Great result.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Shocking result for Spurs. A win and I'd have said top four is ours. Now? I think we'll honestly struggle, all our own doing too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> COME ON LIVERPOOL FOR FUCKS SAKE
> 
> I DONT WANNA KILL MYSELF


Your Welcome :sandow


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS. Complete robbery from Liverpool, we didn't deserve a fucking thing considering how we played after half time. But the game changer? Downing :downing


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuck happened right there With Downing and Dembele?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Green Light said:


> :Cisse :Cisse
> 
> You beauty












Dat Pass! :datass

In related news, Cheick Tiote is a fucknugget. But never mind that, level on points with Fulham in 10th, it's all good man.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Downing D'or


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Big win. This strange and foreign feeling of happiness feels pretty swell.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

2-2 !!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

RAMIREZ THE GOAT


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

lolited


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rafa is a genius.

Mr Motivator, what a comeback :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Lolmanure


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We played pretty well and probably would've won had Walker not gone off his rocket and done that silly pass. Then Defoe and Disco Benny screwed up and Suarez won the penalty. Happy with the performance but gotta cut those mistakes out. Who knows, this game may end up costing us CL football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

CHOKECHESTER starting again

now to lose every league game.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL at Manchester United blowing it. Rafa making the changes has helped chelsea win this game today. Also we fucking robbed Spurs but I don't care


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea deserved to equalize, we've been awful second half. Cleverley, Rooney, Valencia all guilty of giving stupid balls away. Valencia looks so bad, keeps running away from his man and away from goal.

I really miss our home form from the 2010/2011 season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Still dont rate Cleverley. Offers nothing.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

RAMIRES!


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> We played pretty well and probably would've won had Walker not gone off his rocket and done that silly pass. Then Defoe and Disco Benny screwed up and Suarez won the penalty. Happy with the performance but gotta cut those mistakes out. Who knows, this game may end up costing us CL football.



I'd be surprised if you messed up from here on out tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Still dont rate Cleverley. Offers nothing.


what?

you cannot be talking about tom zidane beckenbauer zico messi cleverley, surely?

the greatest midfielder who ever lived?

must be another cleverley out there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I am absolutely livid with the way we're playing second half. You'd think we'd cut out the stupid passing but no, it has got worse this second half. You'd also think we'd show fight and spirit but no, we look so uncreative and lazy.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Goals
Pelanty
Comeback
Shit refereeing
Abysmal defending
Suarez vs Parker rivalry
Super Sunday
Premierleague
English Football :wilkins

Played like shite with 33% of Sturrezinho misfiring and Johnson and Lucas having their poorest games of the season, and still winning? I'll take it :terry

LOL Manchester United :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I can't believe United are making us look like a good team.

Credit towards Benitez for the subs though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wait? Unless Im missing a result this is the first time this season we have been one of the top 6 teams right?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We didn't play very well but I'm happy to clinch the three points. Joe Allen changed the game imo. 

LOLUNITED.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'd be surprised if you messed up from here on out tbh.


Well after last seasons horrible end I'm not counting anything out. Hopefully you're right though. The one good thing that came from this loss is that you guys are now only 2 points behind Arsenal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

TORRES DA GOAT coming on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

we thrashed Swansea or do you not remember like 2 weeks ago? :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm actually hoping for a replay. We're done.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Torres fpalm Momentum is officially gone, now just try to drag it to Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Spurs to start their downfall?










(hopefully)


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuck, not Mata, looks bad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> we thrashed Swansea or do you not remember like 2 weeks ago? :side:


Swansea are a top 6 team? ique2



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well after last seasons horrible end I'm not counting anything out. Hopefully you're right though. The one good thing that came from this loss is that you guys are now only 2 points behind Arsenal.


Meh the Arsenal game was a bigger deal though last season. Plus unlike the Arsenal game you guys actually played well today and deserved at least a point. No doubt AVB will shake you guys up a bit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Mata's season is over. 

RIP Chelsea.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Meh the Arsenal game was a bigger deal though last season. Plus unlike the Arsenal game you guys actually played well today and deserved at least a point. No doubt AVB will shake you guys up a bit.


Yeah, we were solid enough today and AVB knows how to get the best out of players. Hopefully we'll be ok.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Cleverley is the worst. The worst.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Starting to despise Rio more and more as the days go on


----------



## Green Light

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Rio going in on the ginger :brock


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Valencia has been so shit. It's so sad to see how far he really has fallen.


----------



## kimino

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Valencia is a joke


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> I'd be surprised if you messed up from here on out tbh.


We do have a tricky run in. It's always how you react after a loss so we'll see what we are like against Fulham at the weekend. We looked absolutely shattered though after about 65 minutes in my opinion. This is where rotation is needed, yet hasn't been done.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

This is a nightmare.


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

JUAN WOATA


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Mata, what a fucking chance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FUUUUUU thought Mata had it there


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Tottenham should be fine. You guys have a quality side to be fair. We got lucky today, you guys deserved a point.

De Gea. What a save!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> We do have a tricky run in. It's always how you react after a loss so we'll see what we are like against Fulham at the weekend. We looked absolutely shattered though after about 65 minutes in my opinion. This is where rotation is needed, yet hasn't been done.


I don't know, I think AVB has rotated pretty well over the season, just resting guys here and there. At this point in the season pretty much everyone is tired. Obviously if our squad was a bit bigger than would help. I feel confident enough we'll beat Fulham at home since they're away record is poor.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I don't think I've ever seen United play this poor before, it's like their players are in slow motion, effects from the Madrid game I guess


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I don't know, I think AVB has rotated pretty well over the season, just resting guys here and there. At this point in the season pretty much everyone is tired. Obviously if our squad was a bit bigger than would help. I feel confident enough we'll beat Fulham at home since they're away record is poor.


I hope.

Will be interesting to see what team we put out against Inter Milan. Man City game for me is the crucial game, as it always seems to be when we are chasing Champions League places :lol


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Torres is pitiful.


----------



## kimino

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Didnt understand the RVP substitution, Hernandez is your lucky amulet against Chelsea, the problem was Valencia and Cleverly not the offense


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fucking de Gea.

You guys got outclassed to the limit in this second half. You realise a Romanian team beat us comfortably last Thursday? :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Pathetic bunch of bottling cunts.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

As good a save you will ever see from David De Donut


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL United got SMASHED second half.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Zaha will walk into this United team without even having to try


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I hope.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what team we put out against Inter Milan. Man City game for me is the crucial game, as it always seems to be when we are chasing Champions League places :lol


Yeah hopefully we can rest a few against Inter. Caulker and Gallas hopefully at the back. Livermore perhaps in there aswell. Don't want to give them a chance to get back in it though. :argh:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> lol, we're going to hammer them.


lol, nope.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Saw it coming in the first half. We were very poor today. 

Couldn't believe Chelsea only started pressing us up the pitch in the second half. They were much the better team when they did.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That second half gave me some hope. Still a bad result because we're playing too many games but great performance.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is it just me who thinks De Gea would fit in perfectly in Whoville!?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

One of the worst performances this season.

Anderson should leave. He's had more good moments in individual games this campaign, than Cleverley has all season. Cleverley is normally neat and tidy, today he was a fucking abortion. I've given up on Valencia. Keep Nani and sell him. He's 100% forgotten how to play football. Two games in a row we've effectively died as an attacking threat with Nani going off.

The end of that game was a nightmare. Chelsea completely deserved to win. At Old Trafford that's just an appalling display. Rooney showing exactly why he's become droppable, Kagawa was very hit and miss. Shocking all round.

Very lucky to get a replay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We don't deserve to be in the draw.

It should read:

Wigan
Man City
Millwall/Blackburn
Chelsea/Useless twats.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Calmed down a little bit. At 2-1 we looked in control until individual errors. But we lost 3-2 at Anfield which is no disgrace thinking of their form and our injuries. It's not like we have squad depth as good as a Man Utd, Man City or Chelsea. We're missing Kaboul, Sandro, Lennon, Dempsey and Adebayor. That's the core of a very good side and we lost at Anfield to some individual errors. We could have got a point or three without those errors which just goes to show even with those mentioned out we can compete with one of the in form teams in the league.


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Credit to Benitez for making subs early and they changed the game. Mikel was brilliant. Controlled the midfield from the moment he came on the pitch. It allowed Ramires the freedom to get forward and he ended up scoring. Hazard was the game changer. Everything clicked in attack when he came on. He ans Mata are a lethal combination when they're both on form.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> lol, nope.


NEVER again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

De Gea has kept us in it, what a save.

How Ando doesn't get more minutes ahead of Cleverley at the moment is a real mystery.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



God™ said:


> Credit to Benitez for making subs early and they changed the game. Mikel was brilliant. Controlled the midfield from the moment he came on the pitch. It allowed Ramires the freedom to get forward and he ended up scoring. Hazard was the game changer. Everything clicked in attack when he came on. He ans Mata are a lethal combination when they're both on form.


I know it might sound shocking, but Mikel is what we've been missing

Apparently playing too attacking oriented midfielders who cant retain the ball in the pivot is a bad idea


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Chelsea supporters chanting 'you don't know what you're doing' as he changes the game with his substitutes was a real spotlight on those idiots really.

Fair enough you don't like him, but it was always a wise substitution as it gave the midfield a much better balance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

dont know what has happened to valencia, Zaha will walk into the first 11 at this rate


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



T-C said:


> *De Gea has kept us in it*, what a save.
> 
> How Ando doesn't get more minutes ahead of Cleverley at the moment is a real mystery.


We're not in it. We beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge earlier this season because of some outrageous luck.

Lightning isn't going to strike twice.


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

It should also be noted that Downing is currently a 100 times better than Antonio Valencia. I would rather have Bebe on the wing at the moment. Terrible player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



T-C said:


> The Chelsea supporters chanting 'you don't know what you're doing' as he changes the game with his substitutes was a real spotlight on those idiots really.
> 
> Fair enough you don't like him, but it was always a wise substitution as it gave the midfield a much better balance.


He didnt know what he was doing

Mikel should have fucking started

So should have Hazard


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

A truly inept performance in the second half especially. No sense of ryhthm or play in that second half and some truly dire passing and play from so many players. Don't agree with Cleverley getting so much stick in hindsight of one bad game. Yes today his passing wasn't great and he was incredibly wasteful but that's no reason to overlook the drive, energy and effort he's given the midfield this season alongside Carrick. He's a very good all round player and serves a purpose in the side. Anderson's creativity was certainly wanting today, but let's not look through rose tinted glasses and overlook Anderson's notorious inconsistency. No doubt he serves as a better creative outlet than Cleverley based on technique and vision, but Cleverley is far more of a dependable asset to the team in terms of off the ball play.

Chelsea should have gone through with the chances they had in the second half and to their credit managed to overcome a dire first half performance and considerably outplay United throughout the second half. Replay was the last thing United want with another game to get out of the way at this stage of the season, but if there's anything to take away from today's subpar at best performance its the fact that Ferguson will be scolding them for a performance next game in the league.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

That was officially the worsst we've played at Old Trafford all season. No creativity, no pressure added to the Chelsea players, poor defending and constantly giving the ball away even on the most basic pass. Cleverley was awful, Rooney did nothing but the worst player all game title goes to Valencia. What has happened to him? Is there some sort of curse on the #7 shirt since Ronaldo left as every time he had the opportunity to take on Cole, he chose to run away like he's done all season. Awful form from him. If Nani is injured, I'd give Young a chance now.

What was with our substitutions also? Cleverley remains on and Anderson doesn't even get a chance. Rooney also stays on despite being awful second half and Chicharito, who was still making some dangerous runs and has a good record against Chelsea gets taken off.

Chelsea were incredible second half, they deserved to get the two goals with Hazard scoring a real beauty. Mikel was the difference, had added structure to the Chelsea team whilst we looked like we didn't know what we were doing second half. Even Carrick was isolated a lot and kept giving the ball away.

Thank god De Gea made that brilliant save at the end and now time for a replay and to get knocked out of the FA Cup. 

I'm absolutely livid with the way we've playing at Old Trafford the last two seasons. We just never look convincing and when we do go 1 or 2 goals ahead, we just back off and allow the opposing team into it. However, the passing was terrible here, the worst all season. Ferguson may be irate with how we played second half (nothing improved) but he messed up the substitutions (Cleverley staying on, Anderson not coming on and bringing an out of form Valencia on). 

We were all over the place and I'm furious as this should have been the game to bounce back. Obviously not. Well done to Chelsea though, they deserve a lot of credit as they were fantastic second half and Rafa made some good and positive substitutions.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> He didnt know what he was doing
> 
> Mikel should have fucking started
> 
> So should have Hazard


Yeah, and you spend everyday with the players at training and know who can last 90 minutes and who can't.

Christ...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Yeah, and you spend everyday with the players at training and know who can last 90 minutes and who can't.
> 
> Christ...


r u 4 real?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Le Saux and Edgar Davids can both fuck off


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Millwall/Blackburn Vs Wigan Athletic
Manchester United/Chelsea Vs Manchester City

Wigan for the FA CUP!!!


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










You're welcome.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FFS, going to be a shit final then


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Kind of want Wigan to win the FA cup even if it means we would most likely not get European football next season


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Very surprising actually. Chelsea/United against City in the semi.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> r u 4 real?


You're struggling to see past the team sheet. You lack tactical knowledge, therefore I'm leaving this discussion.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The loser of the FA Cup Final gets a Europa League spot if one of the big teams wins it yeah? :jones FUCK


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

City/United/Chelsea are nailed on now


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Easy FA Cup there for the taking for either City or Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

chelsea at stamford bridge, :hmm:

not too fussed, we're easily good enough to win the competition. and it was either going to happen in the semi or the final.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> The loser of the FA Cup Final gets a Europa League spot if one of the big teams wins it yeah? :jones FUCK


OK since we would have finish 5th to get into Europe anyway COME ON WIGAN!! Martinez really deserves it and is a great manager.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Mclovin it said:


> Kind of want Wigan to win the FA cup even if it means we would most likely not get European football next season


Where essentially outta Europe now for sure. With that draw it becomes only 5th place for Europa


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You're struggling to see past the team sheet. You lack tactical knowledge, therefore I'm leaving this discussion.


Im pretty sure you dont have to be a tactical genius to see Chelsea's biggest weakness is in the midfield, which could be seen over the last few months

That maybe, just maybe, playing two very attacking heavy mids in a goddamn defensive pivot is a bad idea

But hey, youre right, im no tactical genius.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> chelsea at stamford bridge, :hmm:
> 
> not too fussed, we're easily good enough to win the competition. and it was either going to happen in the semi or the final.


Semi final is at Wembley.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We could of fucking won the COC and be in the final of the FA if it wasn't for the fucking double bs.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wigan to win the final at the cost of getting relegated. It's written in the stars, book it!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Semi final is at Wembley.


i know

i was just thinking of a random game where we played chelsea at stamford bridge

:side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> United at Wembley :hmm:
> 
> not too fussed, we're easily good enough to win the competition. and it was either going to happen in the semi or the final.


Agreed.

:fergie

No seriously though, it'll be Chelsea.

Where's CLATTENBURG when you need him?


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chelsea are winning the replay, we always play shite at stamford bridge, then city will beat chelsea, and it will be a walkover in the final :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

only 5th can get a EL spot now. One of Wigan/Millwall/Blackburn in next years EL


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> We could of fucking won the COC and be in the final of the FA if it wasn't for the fucking double bs.


Sigh...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

aaaaaaaaaand we're back to united fans being negative nancys again

where is you "we're gonna smash them" attitude now? 8*D


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Millwall experience is coming.

Look out Europe.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

5th place it is then, we coming for you Arsenal :brodgers

There isn't a single team left in the cup that I want to win it:
United- LOLZ
City- see above
Chelsea- see above
Wigan- Dave Whelan is a cunt
Millwall- their fans
Blackburn- Venkys

I'd probably tolerate a Blackburn win though


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yep, the overreactions from United fans have started. From another forum:

It's just been a miserable miserable week. I started it thinking we had a realistic chance at winning the Treble. There was absolutely no doubt in my mind we'd beat either Madrid or Chelsea, I thought we'd win both. And now here we are.

The reality is, we are out of the FA Cup now. *And I'm seriously worried about our league prospects. City, Chelsea and Arsenal still to play, that is 9 points dropped.* Got to go to Stoke. I'm worried. Not the week I expected, sometimes football just kicks you in the balls. Rooney poor again today, really poor. Need some big signings in the Summer before we realistically start thinking about doing big things. I'm still in shock for how bad this week has been. We will lose twice to Chelsea in the next few months.

Bolded bit being a personal highlight. :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cliffy Byro said:


> The Millwall experience is coming.
> 
> Look out Europe.


That's one positive of the draw. 

I'd love to see Zenit try to do what they did to us against Millwall and see how that works out.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I never said we'd smash Chelsea, I thought we'd win especially with the team selection, especially with the inconsistent form Chelsea are in and the fact we always bounce back after a defeat but that was a real bottle job from the players. A lot of them looked clueless and like they didn't give a fuck. A shame as Carrick and Ferdinand played well and looked the only players that tried.

The zombie football can piss off also.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We dont't get the Green Man this time


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fair play league winners also get into Europe. Right now Arsenal are first with us second. :hmm: maybe both clubs can strike up a deal so we both play in Europe next year....


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Passing was spectacularly awful in the second half. Cleverley and Valencia were utter SHITE, just hopeless. Carrick had a bad game as well, just lacked any urgency whatsoever. De Gea save saved us from calamity. Fair play to Chelsea, they looked dangerous every time they went forward.

Still hopeful of a win at the Bridge however. Can't be any worse than this.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fair play league winners also get into Europe. Right now Arsenal are first with us second. :hmm: maybe both clubs can strike up a deal so we both play in Europe next year....


Arsenal let us take 5th place and in return, we'll start easing off in the race for Fair Play by bringing Jonjo on at the end of every game for a yellow card :brodgers Seems like a fair deal


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Moses is having a shocker.
> 
> We need to kill this game off, one Chelsea goal would make for a very uncomfortable 2nd half.


Saw it coming as soon as we got the 2nd, basically switched off from there.

Chelsea were shit first half, we were shit second. A generally shit game of football. I'll gladly lose the FA Cup every season as long as the players turn up for the league games, winning that is the priority.

Neither team should be too proud of themselves, Chelsea can be a little bit less ashamed because they managed to turn around their shit performance at the start, I guess. They shouldn't have been allowed to get to the 2nd half with even a slight chance of a comeback, though.

Weirdly, I think we scored the 2nd too early. The players looked like they'd done enough to win with an hour or so to go, it was always going to end badly.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If it was Blackburn vs Wigan and City vs United in the semis then it furthermore proves what a brilliant decision it is to have the semis at Wembley.	:mancini2


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well, at least the streak is still alive for now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dont know when they are going to play the replay, chelsea are still in the europa league this week, and england are playing midweek in a couple of weeks, then if chelsea go through in the europa league the next 2 legs are the weeks after that, then the semi finals are scheduled for the weekend after that


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I don't even care if we beat Man Utd at the Bridge. City are going to smash us anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



united_07 said:


> Dont know when they are going to play the replay, chelsea are still in the europa league this week, and england are playing midweek in a couple of weeks, then if chelsea go through in the europa league the next 2 legs are the weeks after that, then the semi finals are scheduled for the weekend after that


Only way I see it is that one of the week Chelsea will have to play 3 times in a week. Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday/Sunday. Can't be asked to look through the calender but thats the only possible way.


----------



## God™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Oh and I almost forgot... Ferdinand is a cunt of the highest order. I hope he gets a ban, the smug prick.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Only way I see it is that one of the week Chelsea will have to play 3 times in a week. Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday/Sunday. Can't be asked to look through the calender but thats the only possible way.


sweet, playing 3 games a week for trophies we cant win

hooray


----------



## EGame

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL @ UNITED. 

RVPs goals don't even matter since they can't win big games.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Do it Tuesday 19th March (unless there's a stupid rule where you need at least 5 days break leading to an International game) and delay Chelsea vs. West Ham to Wednesday 17th April. :/


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



haribo said:


> Do it Tuesday 19th March (unless there's a stupid rule where you need at least 5 days break leading to an International game) and delay Chelsea vs. West Ham to Wednesday 17th April. :/


thats only 3 days before the england match though, and normally players go straight from the weekend game to england training, and they are playing in san marino as well

they will probably just postpone a premier league game

but then again this is counting on chelsea winning on thursday


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Not a chelsea fan, but no love for United, but I was praying Mata scored, but it wasn't to be. But as an arsenal fan, I'm glad chelsea got the replay, an extra fixture to play. With spurs losing, third and fourth is well and truly up for grabs. 

RVP on a some what scoring drought, arsenal fans will tell you, he only had one good season


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> LOL @ UNITED.
> 
> RVPs goals don't even matter since they can't win big games.


What?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Sleeper said:


> I'm going to break it down very simply. Moyes has overachieved at Everton nearly every year he's been there. I can't fathom why a team that consistently overachieves would be unhappy with the manager when the vast likelihood is that if you were to sack him, the team would be worse off for it. I know Moyes hasn't won a trophy, but the way football works these days, a team with the financial limitations of Everton cannot expect to win trophies. I know smaller teams have won trophies (Swansea, Portsmouth, etc.) but they're the anomalies. I think fans these days are just far too small minded and get hung up on things like years runs without trophies and fail to consider the bigger picture of what clubs can actually hope to achieve with the resources available to them. People seem to only want to judge on failing rather than successes these days.


I'm going to break it down even simpler for you. 

He's the biggest shithouse in football. It's all well and good beating the odd team who we haven't a prayer at really beating, but crumbling under pressure when the spotlight is on us is abosolutely criminal and it happens far too often and it's ultimately one of the main things holding us back, another one being his mind boggling subs and God awful tactics. 

Anybody who consides Phil Neville worthy of playing 30+ games a season at centre midfield needs their head testing.

Floating in mid table isn't success. It is the opposite of success when you're on the brink of finishing 4th and this clueless bellend fucks it all up by playing the same 11 throughout the entire season and now our players are looking dead on their feet after 60 minutes and playing some of the worst standard of football they've produced in over 3 seasons.

You're proving your mentality, you're a loser. Not in a horrible way, you are just a loser. The same way Moyes is a loser. We don't set up to win games, we set up to not lose games.

Moyes has done a lot for the club, he was also a key figure in nearly getting us relegated on a good few occasions though and he is an embarrassment when it comes to European football. 

End of the day, Everton need fresh ideas and somebody to shake the club up. Moyes is stale and he needs a change for himself too, he isn't getting any further with this team. He needs a new club, it might spark some life in to him again. Maybe he'll grow a set of bollocks and accept blame every once in a while for that club too when he causes massive fuck ups.

I thank him for getting us to touching distance of where we need to be but he isn't the man to take us further.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You're welcome.


You said that Brendan Rodgers wasn't good enough to be Liverpool's manager...based on six poor months at Reading. You have no right to be smug about your "excellent judgement of managers" on the basis of one result.



T-C said:


> What?


Has to be a dig at *Henry Hill*, surely?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> I think an appropriate saying for the Everton/Moyes situation is "you don't know what you've got until it's gone."
> 
> We've had managers that over achieved playing negative footy like Big Sam, not to the same level (10th with the awful squad we had was unreal) and we fell rapidly. Everton could go the other way but realistically are they going to go much further with United, City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Spurs, Liverpool around them? Doubtful at best.


If anybody plays negative football with the squad we have, they should call it a day to their career. 

Liverpool are having their worst season in what, 5 years and now they've overtook us and are looking set to smash us in the race to 5th/6th especially with our run in. 

Moyes isn't only to blame, Bill 'Watch This Space' Kenwright is also to blame. We had a company, not wanting to own the club, they wanted to invest in us, they were willing to give us £235million to wipe out our debts and push us up the table by supplying our transfer funds. He managed to fuck it up. 

We were going to move to a shiny new stadium on the Kings Dock in Liverpool:










Instead we ended up nearly moving outside the city of Liverpool to a second rate stadium because Tesco were going to pay the majority for it, all they wanted was a Tescos connected to it and the name the stadium:










He went about gaining votes for this stadium move by telling fans that the only way Everton FC will get investment or took over is by moving to Kirkby, that Goodison would fail it's safety examination and it was unsafe to stay there, Goodison went on to be voted one of the safest stadiums in England, he also tried to sway the public claiming it was also an incredible state of the art stadium, it was the opposite, Kings Dock was that.

He saved us from the evil Mr. Johnson but when Bill Kenwright took over our debt was under £20million, it is now over £80million.

But whatever, who wants a rich Russian or money bag carrying Arabs to take us over, we have an Evertonian in charge of the club.. We don't want to end up Like soulless City or poor old Pompey now do we. 






60 seconds in and onwards basically says it all, especially what Arteta says.

Who cares, we have Rocky though


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*






Beyond the pale that. :fergie


----------



## T-C

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Retarded from Ferdinand.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just seen Chelseas potential run in:

4th April - Probable EL match
6th April - Sunderland (A)
11th April - Probable EL match
14th April - Possible Cup semi-final
21st April - Liverpool (A)
25th April - EL Semi-final date
27th April - Swansea City (H)
2nd May - EL Semi-final date
4th May - Man United (A)
11th May - Aston Villa (H)
18th May - Everton (A)

Damn that's a lot of games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Unless we lose EL and Fa cup games.....


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yet some want Hazard to start and finish every game. Lol.

Everton away? Already triumphed over them. Why again?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> You said that Brendan Rodgers wasn't good enough to be Liverpool's manager...based on six poor months at Reading. You have no right to be smug about your "excellent judgement of managers" on the basis of one result.
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be a dig at *Henry Hill*, surely?


He's not a manager that will get LFC back into the Champions League, where they belong, in the latter stages. He's made a cracking signing into Coutinho, though to be fair to the young chap.

Simple.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hazard is debatable

But honestly, Rafa's rotation policy makes zero sense

Why did Hazard start in EL and not FA cup? IMO he should have switched with Moses 

Why Yossi instead of Marin?

Why does Mata have to start almost every game? If anything we underuse Moses and Oscar

But Mikel starting cannot be argued. Our midfield is garbage. Its why we need modric. Zero ball retention and zero passing

Lampard can shoot and tackle, Ramires is god of making runs and interceptions, but in terms of distribution? We're garbage without mikel


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

For anyone who watched Rovers and especially those who watched all of it I apologise on behalf of Blackburn. Dreadful dreadful shit that we see week in week out. Shit squad down to bare bones, no creativity. Awful. Shouldn't be allowed on TV.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You must be happy with the draw though Nige? If you get through you face Wigan and could easily cause an upset there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> Hazard is debatable
> 
> But honestly, Rafa's rotation policy makes zero sense
> 
> Why did Hazard start in EL and not FA cup? IMO he should have switched with Moses
> 
> Why Yossi instead of Marin?
> 
> Why does Mata have to start almost every game? If anything we underuse Moses and Oscar
> 
> But Mikel starting cannot be argued. Our midfield is garbage. Its why we need modric. Zero ball retention and zero passing
> 
> Lampard can shoot and tackle, Ramires is god of making runs and interceptions, but in terms of distribution? We're garbage without mikel



Give it a month (when your outta everything) Redead then the rotation policy will show it's true worth since in the final season run up everyone's gonna be damn near fresh and you should take most games with ease. We had 6 years of it trust me on this one.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> He's not a manager that will get LFC back into the Champions League, where they belong, in the latter stages. He's made a cracking signing into Coutinho, though to be fair to the young chap.
> 
> Simple.


No it's not quite that simple. Getting Liverpool back into that sort of shape will take a lot of money. Benitez left them in poor a state before Hodgson and Dalglish turned them into an utter mess. You're acting as if Rodgers took over a side that's on the brink of greatness. Nobody knows what Rodgers would be able to do with big money, so what's the point in saying in what he can't do?

It's also silly going by history and reputations. If we were to base everything on where clubs "should be" then Leeds would still be one of the top clubs in the prem chasing for the champions league places while Wigan would be in the lower leagues.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SAF dropped Rooney midweek in the biggest match of the season.

He dropped RVP today.

It's part of football. Managers do it.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Needless montage of Suarez sneaky stuff there by Match of the Day :kobe


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Not it's not quite that simple. Getting Liverpool back into that sort of shape will take a lot of money. Benitez left them in poor a state before Hodgson and Dalglish turned them into an utter mess. You're acting as if Rodgers took over a side that's on the brink of greatness. Nobody knows what Rodgers would be able to do with big money, so what's the point in saying in what he can't do?
> 
> It's also silly going by history and reputations. If we were to base everything on where clubs "should be" then Leeds would still be one of the top clubs in the prem chasing for the champions league places while Wigan would be in the lower leagues.


Hahahahahahahah, left them in a mess. My goodness. 2 CL finals. FA Cup. Com Shield. 2nd, 3rd places in the league. Players like Mascherano. Alonso. Torres (when he was good). Kuyt. Agger. Skrtel. Johnson. Pepe. LUCAS LEIVA. Even those kids people love now Suso and Sterling were Rafa players.

Liverpool were in great shape even when Rafa left, aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani 

And to be honest I'd say BR has had big money....

He spent 25 in this January alone... What manager spends 25 million in a January transfer window?

Joe Allen, Borini, how much? Weren't they about 24 million??

And don't forget the money it took to get Sahin into the club and his wages.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Oh Yohan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Hahahahahahahah, left them in a mess. My goodness. 2 CL finals. FA Cup. Com Shield. 2nd, 3rd places in the league. Players like Mascherano. Alonso. Torres (when he was good). Kuyt. Agger. Skrtel. Johnson. Pepe. LUCAS LEIVA. Even those kids people love now Suso and Sterling were Rafa players.
> 
> Liverpool were in great shape even when Rafa left, aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani


*Sigh* 

We had finished 7th in the league when we left and just made Europe becuase of the Carling Cup and FA cup finals. Plus like you said he was the reason not only Alonso left but also Mascherano, Yossi and although it doesn't look so bad now eventually Torres. Yeah torres left months after he even even blames the failed promises from the Rafa/Hick/Gillet era for his decision. He did brilliant things for us in his time but the season he left he left us in a pretty bad state. 

Plus guys like Lucas didn't really get good until he left. Johson as well is very hit and miss. 




> And to be honest I'd say BR has had big money....
> 
> He spent 25 in this January alone... *What manager spends 25 million in a January transfer window?*
> 
> Joe Allen, Borini, how much? Weren't they about 24 million??
> 
> And don't forget the money it took to get Sahin into the club and his wages.


Quite a few managers have in the last few years tbh. 

Allen was a bump at £15m no doubt. Borini was somewhere around the £10m which wasn't a terrible figure at all for a young striker. Sahin was a bad deal in the end though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Chelsea fans have their own "There's No Limit" chant now too? Very original.

Some outstanding match to match overreactions go on in here. 

Nobody laughed when Chelsea lost on Thursday so please stop laughing at us now :hayden

2nd half performance was insulting. Couldn't keep the ball to save our lives. Evra went back to not caring about tracking back and leaving massive holes on the break. Neat. Made Chelsea look a good team in the 2nd half. Thank fuck for De Gea. Cleverley was very bad today but he's not a bad player. Don't forget how inconsistent and shit at times Anderson can be too. The destruction of Valencia is very sad. Kagawa needs to much space on the ball to produce. Rooney's just an ordinary to good player these days. The magic he had as a kid has just gone. Think I saw someone say Carrick was awful today. kk cool. Best player on the pitch over 90 mins. 

I got conned into thinking Kyle Walker was a good player :hayden3*


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> We had finished 7th in the league when we left and just made Europe becuase of the Carling Cup and FA cup finals. Plus like you said he was the reason not only Alonso left but also Mascherano, Yossi and although it doesn't look so bad now eventually Torres. Yeah torres left months after he even even blames the failed promises from the Rafa/Hick/Gillet era for his decision. He did brilliant things for us in his time but the season he left he left us in a pretty bad state.
> 
> Plus guys like Lucas didn't really get good until he left. Johson as well is very hit and miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few managers have in the last few years tbh.
> 
> Allen was a bump at £15m no doubt. Borini was somewhere around the £10m which wasn't a terrible figure at all for a young striker. Sahin was a bad deal in the end though.


You can't say BR hasn't spent though. He really has. I wish him the best of luck getting LFC back into the top 4, but it's going to be tough.

Mascherano left under Roy. Rafa's last season was dreadful but teams like Arsenal and even Chelsea (without the CL win) have seasons where they finish outside the top 4. LFC had Torres and Gerrard out for a combined 5 or 6 months right? David N'gog was their lone CF... Aquilani was a crock and a bad signing, unfortunately... There was zero creativity in that middle of the pitch and it was upto Masch / Lucas to provide it. It was never going to work. 

Rafa was at war with the owners. So were the fans. The owners eventually left, but they took Rafa out before they themselves left. Shame.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Hahahahahahahah, left them in a mess. My goodness. 2 CL finals. FA Cup. Com Shield. 2nd, 3rd places in the league. Players like Mascherano. Alonso. Torres (when he was good). Kuyt. Agger. Skrtel. Johnson. Pepe. LUCAS LEIVA. Even those kids people love now Suso and Sterling were Rafa players.
> 
> Liverpool were in great shape even when Rafa left, aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani
> 
> And to be honest I'd say BR has had big money....
> 
> He spent 25 in this January alone... What manager spends 25 million in a January transfer window?
> 
> Joe Allen, Borini, how much? Weren't they about 24 million??
> 
> And don't forget the money it took to get Sahin into the club and his wages.


The key word is "left". No doubt he did an amazing job before but his last season was poor. You say "aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani" but Alonso was arguably Liverpool's most important player, so that was a massive mistake that shouldn't merely be dismissed as just one error, it was the type of decision that turned potential title winners into a side that finished seventh. 

How much will £25 million get you these days? Probably one top class player at best. He has had money but it's incomparable to what United, Citeh and Chelsea have spent over the years. See that's the thing you're completely overlooking here, it's one thing having money to spend but are you really expecting him to challenge for the latter champion's league stages when he has inherited such a mediocre squad and has had limited time and money? When United/Citeh/Chelsea/Tottenham spend they're building on top of already great squads. Rodgers was given Suarez and a past his peak Gerrard, it will take lots of time money to get Liverpool "back to where they should be".

I don't know why I'm having this conversation to be honest because you're clearly biased and have also proven yourself to be one of the worst footy posters for quite a while now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You can't say BR hasn't spent though. He really has. I wish him the best of luck getting LFC back into the top 4, but it's going to be tough.
> 
> Mascherano left under Roy. Rafa's last season was dreadful but teams like Arsenal and even Chelsea (without the CL win) have seasons where they finish outside the top 4. LFC had Torres and Gerrard out for a combined 5 or 6 months right? David N'gog was their lone CF... Aquilani was a crock and a bad signing, unfortunately... There was zero creativity in that middle of the pitch and it was upto Masch / Lucas to provide it. It was never going to work.
> 
> Rafa was at war with the owners. So were the fans. The owners eventually left, but they took Rafa out before they themselves left. Shame.


Roy was manager when Javier left but It was literally just after the Rafa era. He Barely played under Roy. 

Really and truly while yeah we suffered with a injuries the whole season was just one big mess. We never looked like the same side who JUST missed out of the title the season before. Rafa just never really helped that trying to replace Alonso with Barry, Overplaying torres without letting him heal from injuries properly and such it was just a joke. 

I mean I'll always love him for all he did for the club but it's hard to argue with the fact that with all the success he brought in a downfall too. Woy & Kenny didn't help that though no doubt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea fans have their own "There's No Limit" chant now too? Very original.
> 
> Some outstanding match to match overreactions go on in here.
> 
> Nobody laughed when Chelsea lost on Thursday so please stop laughing at us now :hayden
> 
> 2nd half performance was insulting. Couldn't keep the ball to save our lives. Evra went back to not caring about tracking back and leaving massive holes on the break. Neat. Made Chelsea look a good team in the 2nd half. Thank fuck for De Gea. Cleverley was very bad today but he's not a bad player. Don't forget how inconsistent and shit at times Anderson can be too. The destruction of Valencia is very sad. Kagawa needs to much space on the ball to produce. Rooney's just an ordinary to good player these days. The magic he had as a kid has just gone. Think I saw someone say Carrick was awful today. kk cool. Best player on the pitch over 90 mins.
> 
> I got conned into thinking Kyle Walker was a good player :hayden3*


Anderson has been consistently good this season. He's had about 2-3 games where he hasn't been one of our best players. He deserves a run in the side.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> * Cleverley was very bad today but he's not a bad player. Don't forget how inconsistent and shit at times Anderson can be too..*





WOOLCOCK said:


> Don't agree with Cleverley getting so much stick in hindsight of one bad game. Yes today his passing wasn't great and he was incredibly wasteful but that's no reason to overlook the drive, energy and effort he's given the midfield this season alongside Carrick. He's a very good all round player and serves a purpose in the side. Anderson's creativity was certainly wanting today, but let's not look through rose tinted glasses and overlook Anderson's notorious inconsistency. No doubt he serves as a better creative outlet than Cleverley based on technique and vision, but Cleverley is far more of a dependable asset to the team in terms of off the ball play.


Said that earlier and completely agree with you. Cleverley was poor today but there were some amazingly short-sighted dismissals of what he's brought to the team all season. His pressing, commitment, workrate, tackling and energy has been crucial in a lot of games with winning the ball and not constantly losing 50/50 tackles and loose balls. Is he the finished article yet as a passer? No. But he's generally comfortable and capable of a great pass when he gets time. Today his distribution was horrid but the way some were letting on you'd have thought he was dogshit and had been in need of being dropped for sometime...which hasn't been the case.

Anderson is no doubt a better option for creativity and has impressed this season when afforded the chance. But people are talking as if he's a consistent and reputable player. The fact is like any player Anderson will have a poor game for every good one. When his passes come off they look sublime and commendable, when he sprays passes to the opposition or fails to pull off an audacious bit of creativity then he looks wasteful. The point to really remember here is that if Anderson had 3 utterly bad games he'd be getting stick from the same people citing him as the solution today. No-one on the United team is spared from those in the wake of a poor peformance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You can't say BR hasn't spent though. He really has. I wish him the best of luck getting LFC back into the top 4, but it's going to be tough.
> 
> Mascherano left under Roy. Rafa's last season was dreadful *but teams like Arsenal and even Chelsea (without the CL win) have seasons where they finish outside the top 4*. LFC had Torres and Gerrard out for a combined 5 or 6 months right? David N'gog was their lone CF... Aquilani was a crock and a bad signing, unfortunately... There was zero creativity in that middle of the pitch and it was upto Masch / Lucas to provide it. It was never going to work.
> 
> Rafa was at war with the owners. So were the fans. The owners eventually left, but they took Rafa out before they themselves left. Shame.


No they don't.

Rafa has been bollocks since fact rants.

He was good today.

The end.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Joel said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Rafa has been bollocks since fact rants.
> 
> *He was good today.
> *
> The end.


Because he realised he made a huge mistake and fixed it?

Maybe


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Essays, essays everywhere.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You can always rely on me to be lazy and straight to the point Alex

So earlier today, they had a twitter thing where people could tweet questions to Rafael Nadal

Unfortunately, they chose the hashtag #askRafa

confusing hilarity ensued

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2013/3/10/4087364/chelsea-fc-fans-ask-rafa-twitter


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Redead said:


> You can always rely on me to be lazy and straight to the point Alex
> 
> So earlier today, they had a twitter thing where people could tweet questions to Rafael Nadal
> 
> Unfortunately, they chose the hashtag #askRafa
> 
> confusing hilarity ensued
> 
> http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2013/3/10/4087364/chelsea-fc-fans-ask-rafa-twitter


People on Twitter are either really funny (#AskDowning) or really thick, remember when Track Cyclist Chris Hoy got a ton of abuse because people were confusing him with Premier League Referee Chris Foy


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Liverpool were in great shape even when Rafa left, aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani


No, we really weren't. Alonso was arguably our most important player. Gerrard has always been the talisman and has got us a ton of wins over the years by being literally the only player good enough but Xabi was someone who made the team as a whole far better. Rafa pissing him off over the Barry stuff, and letting him go (and replacing him with a crock of shit) was the worst decision he made as a manager. You can't put that down to being just one mistake and forget about it. 

Rodgers hasn't spent that much at all. Oh and 25 mil this january? he spent 12 on Sturridge and 8.5 on Coutinho. That's 20.5 mil on 2 class players. As opposed to Kenny who spent a ton on hacks like Carroll and Adam (Downing has started to turn it around tbf, and i've always liked Hendo). I'd argue that Allen is looking like a worse buy all the time but even so Rodgers transfers have been pretty good since he's been here. He's brought in Coutinho, Sturridge, resigned Suso and Sterling, got rid of Adam, Cole, Carroll (on loan) and Kuyt. He's even got Downing to play some good football which is surely commendable 8*D


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> The key word is "left". No doubt he did an amazing job before but his last season was poor. You say "aside from Alonso leaving for a crocked Aquilani" but Alonso was arguably Liverpool's most important player, so that was a massive mistake that shouldn't merely be dismissed as just one error, it was the type of decision that turned potential title winners into a side that finished seventh.
> 
> How much will £25 million get you these days? Probably one top class player at best. He has had money but it's incomparable to what United, Citeh and Chelsea have spent over the years. See that's the thing you're completely overlooking here, it's one thing having money to spend but are you really expecting him to challenge for the latter champion's league stages when he has inherited such a mediocre squad and has had limited time and money? When United/Citeh/Chelsea/Tottenham spend they're building on top of already great squads. Rodgers was given Suarez and a past his peak Gerrard, *it will take lots of time money to get Liverpool "back to where they should be".*
> 
> I don't know why I'm having this conversation to be honest because you're clearly biased and have also proven yourself to be one of the worst footy posters for quite a while now.


This is such a wrong mentality it's not even funny.

Big money transfers is not the only way to build a great team, all it takes is good scouting, decent usage of the youth academy and patience. For instance, BVB was on the brink of bancruptcy in 2005 and 8 years later they're easily one of the top 5 teams in the world solely due to youth development and good scouting. 

What Liverpool should do now is continue to give opportunities to youth players, stick with Rodgers for a few years and make transfers at key positions such as GK and CB _at the appropriate prices_. Provided they do this, I'd say they're very likely to win a league title in the next 5-7 years, perhaps even sooner.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We have a lot of the pieces to make a good run at the top 4, not so sure about the title. Just need a GK and another CB. If we can keep Suarez then coming through we have Coutinho, Suso, Sturridge, Sterling, Kelly, Robinson who are all young and are all good players. We don't need to throw a bunch of cash at this, as HB&T said, some smart buys can make a huge difference.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

No more talk of 09/10 please. Don't bring back the pain again


----------



## Zen

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Great effort by Chelsea. :hazard

Did pretty well against Manu+Webb


For once we were the ones who came back from 2-0 down lool


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> This is such a wrong mentality it's not even funny.
> 
> Big money transfers is not the only way to build a great team, all it takes is good scouting, decent usage of the youth academy and patience. For instance, BVB was on the brink of bancruptcy in 2005 and 8 years later they're easily one of the top 5 teams in the world solely due to youth development and good scouting.
> *
> What Liverpool should do now is continue to give opportunities to youth players*, stick with Rodgers for a few years and make *transfers at key positions such as GK and CB at the appropriate prices*. Provided they do this, I'd say they're very likely to win a league title in the next 5-7 years, perhaps even sooner.


1- You're assuming that the players Liverpool have in the youth squad will be good enough. How many great players have Liverpool produced over the last decade? If the system isn't producing at the required levels then what you're suggesting won't work.

2- You're lambasting me for saying the same thing you went on to repeat :lol

Replacing players in key positions isn't going to be cheap, it will still cost a _lot_ of money. If Liverpool's scouting system was so good then they wouldn't have spunked so much money on Henderson, Carroll and Downing.

Basically you're not looking at the situation realistically.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

using german teams to say what an english team should do is comparing chalk and cheese.

there will always be quality german players coming through, and many of them look to stay in germany. much less in the way of quality english players, and many of them want to play abroad.

a youth approach doesnt work and hasnt worked for ages. clubs get the best youth products picked off all the time. think of how good west ham would've been if they kept all those players that came through.

also interested to hear from mozza as to why we are soulless. doesnt seem to be that way in the slightest.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> using german teams to say what an english team should do is comparing chalk and cheese.
> 
> there will always be quality german players coming through, and many of them look to stay in germany. much less in the way of quality english players, and many of them want to play abroad.
> 
> a youth approach doesnt work and hasnt worked for ages. clubs get the best youth products picked off all the time. think of how good west ham would've been if they kept all those players that came through.
> 
> also interested to hear from mozza as to why we are soulless. doesnt seem to be that way in the slightest.


Sorry Kiz you're not allowed to use reality based logic, you have to put your FM "what if" scenario thinking cap on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I will not hear a bad word against :hendo Andre. And nor against GAME CHANGER DOWNING. See i used to think he was rubbish. Then from his goal vs Spurs i realised, he takes a simple thing like scoring in a virtual open net and makes it difficult purely to challenge himself. Whole net to aim for = slotting it through Vert's legs for the goal. Just making a challenge for himself so he doesn't get bored :side:



Hank Scorpio said:


> No more talk of 09/10 please. Don't bring back the pain again


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> I will not hear a bad word against :hendo Andre.


Eh, I don't mid Hendo. I was actually one of the few people defending him on here last season. Still, for £18 million?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> This is such a wrong mentality it's not even funny.
> 
> Big money transfers is not the only way to build a great team, all it takes is good scouting, decent usage of the youth academy and patience. For instance, BVB was on the brink of bancruptcy in 2005 and 8 years later they're easily one of the top 5 teams in the world solely due to youth development and good scouting.
> 
> What Liverpool should do now is continue to give opportunities to youth players, stick with Rodgers for a few years and make transfers at key positions such as GK and CB _at the appropriate prices_. Provided they do this, I'd say they're very likely to win a league title in the next 5-7 years, perhaps even sooner.


A certain English club tried doing something similar to what you're saying and it was coming along pretty well, the young players were looking like they were all coming good. Then they were gone by the next two seasons. :cesc :rvp :cashley

You can show the youth and newly signed young talents some faith but who's to say they'll stick around when they come good.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> A certain English club tried doing something similar to what you're saying and it was coming along pretty well, the young players were looking like they were all coming good. Then they were gone in the next two seasons. :cesc :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cashley :terry


Which just confirms what Kiz was saying about the early noughties era West Ham. You need money to succeed in the prem nowadays. Only United (early nineties) and Arsenal (98-06) managed what the Greek guy was suggesting. The problem now is that there are so many rich clubs around that your (clubs without lots of money) best players will be tempted away by promises of better money and success.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

people wanted there to be more and more money in the game when they voted for the premier league.

those same people are now complaining about how much money is being spent. can't have it both ways (well apparently you can david gill)


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> A certain English club tried doing something similar to what you're saying and it was coming along pretty well, the young players were looking like they were all coming good. Then they were gone by the next two seasons. :cesc :rvp :cashley
> 
> You can show the youth and newly signed young talents some faith but who's to say they'll stick around when they come good.


To be fair, I think it was more down to Arsenal not fixing other major flaws such as creating a proper defence and having a goalkeeper who didn't keep costing us games. The club goes overboard with the youth policy, hence part of our slow decline.

The Cole transfer/contract issue was a sham; one of the biggest mistakes Wenger made as manager. And we only really got a year and a half of consistent game time from RVP. Typical that he had to stop being injury prone after Cesc and Nasri have gone. fpalm


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

DX-HHH-XD, you don't understand football. Deal with it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










tremendous. copped some major abuse a week or so back, black cunt and so on and so forth.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> I will not hear a bad word against :hendo Andre. And nor against GAME CHANGER DOWNING. See i used to think he was rubbish. Then from his goal vs Spurs i realised, he takes a simple thing like scoring in a virtual open net and makes it difficult purely to challenge himself. Whole net to aim for = slotting it through Vert's legs for the goal. Just making a challenge for himself so he doesn't get bored :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I remember once there was a LOLerpool fan on this forum that got kicked out of a Merseyside derby because he tried to start a 'Joleon Lescott The Elephant man' chant. Typical racist Liverpool fan.


----------



## ABK

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> I will not hear a bad word against :hendo Andre. And nor against GAME CHANGER DOWNING. See i used to think he was rubbish. Then from his goal vs Spurs i realised, he takes a simple thing like scoring in a virtual open net and makes it difficult purely to challenge himself. Whole net to aim for = slotting it through Vert's legs for the goal. Just making a challenge for himself so he doesn't get bored :side:


Funny, but you all do remember that Downing is a left footer, right? I'm sure he would have put it away in a comfortable and more assuring angle had he hit the ball with his favourite foot.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He could've taken it with his left (and it wouldn't have been at that angle) but he chose to take it with his right. As i said, he's making it a challenge :troll


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Saints/Liverpool next week. Throw our the score sheet, it's the battle of possession.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Chelsea Boss: Rafa Benitez said:


> It's up to him. I was in the way waiting. If you are brave enough, ask him.


The Truth. Facts. Whatever you wanna' call it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Sleeper said:


> DX-HHH-XD, you don't understand football. Deal with it.


Relax man, everyone knows it's about financial stability and dat ball possession stat.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Relax man, everyone knows it's about financial stability and *dat ball possession stat.*


Looks like he *does* understand football :brodgers


----------



## MOX

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Crystal Palace winger Wilfried Zaha has apologised for a gesture he made towards Leeds fans during Saturday's Championship fixture at Selhurst Park.
> 
> Zaha was taunted over his impending transfer to Manchester United and *responded by raising his middle finger towards the travelling support*.


(Y)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Relax man, everyone knows it's about financial stability and dat ball possession stat.


Wrong.

It's about DAT mental strength and sharpness. :wenger


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao at *Bubzeh* being properly gotten to after I called him one of the worst footy posters. You were wrong son, get over it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lol i thought he was agreeing with you :lmao

see nothing wrong with that quote at all


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> :lmao at *Bubzeh* being properly gotten to after I called him one of the worst footy posters. You were wrong son, get over it.


I'm sorry I just find it hilarious. An old fat man once said the exact same thing you said. He was laughed at by a room full of Liverpudlians. BLACKANDRE you'd be slung out!


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> Anderson has been consistently good this season. He's had about 2-3 games where he hasn't been one of our best players. He deserves a run in the side.


*I think he deserves more games too. The overreaction to Cleverley after one bad game in a season of consistently good showings is nuts though and you act like Anderson is always reliable. He'll probably play against Reading though.

Nani's injury being downplayed is good news. 2 good games and he ends up lucking out and departing early in both. Reading match he only came on as a sub too. Get him games while he's showing promise and hope he picks some legit form back up. Valencia's demise is so sad. Hopefully Kagawa gets a chance to play through the middle vs Reading with Giggs and Nani out wide.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> I'm sorry I just find it hilarious.


Now you know how we all feel every time we read one your posts (Y)


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Welcome to Bayern Munich, Luis Suarez! :suarez1 

Welcome to Liverpool Football Club, Luke Moore! :torres :fergie2 :mancini2


:hendo


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wow. Epic meltdown. I'm also curious as to why you changed it from Danny Graham to Luke Moore? :lol


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Wow. Epic meltdown. I'm also curious as to why you changed it from Danny Graham to Luke Moore? :lol


Meltdown? Learn to use a dictionary.

:kagawa To be fair, I thought Graham would be a Liverpool player in January but he's gone to Sunderland hasn't he? 

Luke Moore was the back up.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> :kagawa To be fair, I thought Graham would be a Liverpool player in January but he's gone to Sunderland hasn't he?
> 
> Luke Moore was the back up.


All of your credibility (if you ever had any) was lost after you posted this fpalm


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

why the fuck would we have signed Graham? :kobe


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> All of your credibility (if you ever had any) was lost after you posted this fpalm


Borini and Allen need a familiar face alongside them before they start playing well. :woy


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Speaking of Graham he desperately needs a goal. His work rate is really good but he missed a sitter a few games back and he doesnt look as sharp as :fletcher. we really need the two of them at their best so i can stop worrying about relegation


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Borini and Allen need a familiar face alongside them before they start playing well. :woy


Yep, all of those games that Graham and Borini played together, they have such great chemistry fpalm Keep on failing, this is entertaining.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Yep, all of those games that Graham and Borini played together, they have such great chemistry fpalm Keep on failing, this is entertaining.


You are seriously rattled about me putting you in my sig aren't you. If you want mate, I'll take it out. Just ask.

I don't know why I put Fabio's name in there- I mean't just Allen. We all know Fabio Borini is injury prone. 15 career league goals. 6 in the Championship :torres :torres


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You are seriously rattled about me putting you in my sig aren't you. If you want mate, I'll take it out. Just ask.
> 
> I don't know why I put Fabio's name in there- I mean't just Allen. We all know Fabio Borini is injury prone. 15 career league goals. 6 in the Championship :torres :torres


Nah I don't care, I'm just finding this meltdown hilarious. If I was really bothered then I would have negged you or reported you.

It doesn't matter because I know I'm correct and everybody knows you're an idiot. By making that sig you've just confirmed the latter :lol

End of.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just finished watching the Liverpool / Spurs game and I'm pretty surprised we won.. Our defense is shocking but luckily Suarez is just a beast in front of goal.. If we get a new defender I can see us pushing for 4th next season.. That's if we manage to keep Suarez of course.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

On a different note, Ribery and Schweinsteiger are out of the Arsenal game. Robben is a doubt.

Comeback?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

^Only if DVB scores a hattrick of own goals. :terry


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Boatengs fit again I think so I doubt Van Buyten will play. Bastian being out is huge though, completely controlled the game at the emirates. (If he is out)


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Nah I don't care, I'm just finding this meltdown hilarious. If I was really bothered then I would have negged you or reported you.
> 
> It doesn't matter because I know I'm correct and everybody knows you're an idiot. By making that sig you've just confirmed the latter :lol
> 
> End of.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> On a different note, Ribery and Schweinsteiger are out of the Arsenal game. Robben is a doubt.
> 
> Comeback?


Enter Shaqiri. :cool2


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lol That's genuinely funny


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



AlexHumph said:


> Boatengs fit again I think so I doubt Van Buyten will play. Bastian being out is huge though, completely controlled the game at the emirates. (If he is out)


I think Schweini is suspended for the game.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Note to Le Prof:

1. Please play Wilshere at CM. He's no CAM.
2. Please play Podolski up top.
3. Please play Rosicky at CAM.
4. Don't start Aaron Ramsey.

Thank you.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is Gibbs fit already?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

For anyone interested, Grays Athletic player, Kris Newby has openly spoke about his addiction to gambling for the first time today.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is Gibbs fit already?


He's not. It will be Tommy V at LB.


Edit:

If I see Giroud's face anywhere near the starting eleven, I might break something... Useless.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> He's not. It will be Tommy V at LB.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If I see Giroud's face anywhere near the starting eleven, I might break something... Useless.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hmmm... Let's see:

- Emmanuel Adebayor: He smiles when he can...
- Robin van Persie: He scores when he wants...
- Olivier Giroud: He jumps when he wants?

And, I hope we sell Mr. 100k in the summer. He's back to having one good game in every ten now. I think we can maybe give Walcott + 10 million for Suarez. :suarez1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Razor King said:


> Hmmm... Let's see:
> 
> - Emmanuel Adebayor: He smiles when he can...
> - Robin van Persie: He scores when he wants...
> - Olivier Giroud: He jumps when he wants?
> 
> And, I hope we sell Mr. 100k in the summer. He's back to having one good game in every ten now. I think we can maybe give Walcott + 10 million for Suarez. :suarez1


:lmao

Dreaming son.

How about Walcott + 10 million for Downing?

:brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Destiny said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dreaming son.
> 
> How about Walcott + 10 million for Downing?
> 
> :brodgers


Heyyyy... That's a better deal than Carroll + 15 million for Torres. :taylor2

Liverpool clearly are very patriotic and love national pride, so they should keep Downing, take Walcott, take that extra 10 million, and give us that cheat of a disgraceful player. :suarez2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Apparently Joe Cole is one of the 10 richest footballers in England. I think Liverpool payed him out 5M to leave. This is something Arsenal fans should take note of. Cole was a player the anti-Wenger mob wanted to buy and were angry at Wenger for not getting him. So thank goodness for Wenger's foresight, as it's cost Liverpool over 10M for a player that never did a single thing for them.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Sleeper said:


> Apparently Joe Cole is one of the 10 richest footballers in England. I think Liverpool payed him out 5M to leave. This is something Arsenal fans should take note of. Cole was a player the anti-Wenger mob wanted to buy and were angry at Wenger for not getting him. So thank goodness for Wenger's foresight, as it's cost Liverpool over 10M for a player that never did a single thing for them.


Rafa's fault, definitely. 

Carroll too, and Henderson. And Downing.

He's left / got them into a right state.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I agree with you that Rafa was very good at Liverpool. His last season was pretty bad, but he was just exasperated with rubbish owners.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

why would Suarez leave us to go to Arsenal? Although tbh on the one hand you have a side thats not going to win the CL or League anytime soon and on the other there's Liverpool.......































:troll


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> why would Suarez leave us to go to Arsenal? Although tbh on the one hand you have a side thats not going to win the CL or League anytime soon and on the other there's Liverpool.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Dude, we're winning it this year, so Suarez better hop on to the soon-to-be CHAMPIONS of Europe. :cool2


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bayern without Ribery, Boateng and Schweinsteiger will still beat Arsenal at home. I like your optimism though. Reminds me of a young Rush before Liverpool continually beat and crushed his spirit. 



Bubzeh said:


> Rafa's fault, definitely.
> 
> Carroll too, and Henderson. And Downing.
> 
> He's left / got them into a right state.


you know for every disease epidemic there's a patient zero. Someone who kicks it all off. Cole and Carroll (fuck off with the Hendo hate, its beyond tiresome) weren't the fault of Rafa but he kicked it all off by selling :xabi and steering us into 7th.


Allen apparently needs shoulder surgery so he's out for a bit.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Robben is a doubt too. :side:


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> Bayern without Ribery, Boateng and Schweinsteiger will still beat Arsenal at home. I like your optimism though. Reminds me of a young Rush before Liverpool continually beat and crushed his spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> you know for every disease epidemic there's a patient zero. Someone who kicks it all off. Cole and Carroll (fuck off with the Hendo hate, its beyond tiresome) *weren't the fault of Rafa but he kicked it all off by selling :xabi and steering us into 7th.*
> 
> 
> Allen apparently needs shoulder surgery so he's out for a bit.


Somebody wants to go in my sig!

Rafa is a good enough manager to replace a player with another. Unfortunately he got it wrong with Aquilani but then how were the injuries to Torres, Gerrard and having players like N'gog as your star CF his fault?

Did the owners give Rafa the cash for Alonso sale? Oh no, they didn't. Aquilani was a 5 million pound player with another 12 or so spread over appearences, which he didn't make and was swiftly shipped out.

Anyway, I can't be bothered to continue with this Damien Sandhow routine. I'm out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

You think Aquilani only cost us 5 million? :kobe cmon son, surely you aren't this dumb.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Rush said:


> You think Aquilani only cost us 5 million? :kobe cmon son, surely you aren't this dumb.


Stop drawing me back. :jose

The point was, Aquilani didn't cost the money Alonso cost Madrid. He also wasn't 20 million like many people claim.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How much did Liverpool get for Xabi anyways?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

£30 million and a couple of years of mediocrity.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

All this Xabi talk is causing me to relive feelings I never wanted to feel again :terry1

It was like losing your favourite uncle :xabi


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

hug it out bro, hug it out :xabi


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Reading Football Club has announced today the departure of Manager Brian McDermott. Owner Anton Zingarevich wishes to place on record his thanks to Brian who had achieved great success with the club since taking over as Manager in December 2009.
> 
> Brian gained promotion to the Barclays Premier League last year for only the second time in the club’s history thanks to a remarkable run at the end of last season. However, in our current situation, owner Anton Zingarevich felt that a change was necessary.
> 
> The search for a successor will start immediately and it is hoped that a new Manager will be in place as soon as possible to lead the fight against potential relegation.


http://www.readingfc.co.uk/news/article/club-statement-110313-708125.aspx

Don't think anyone would save them at this point, the squad just isn't good enough.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> *I think he deserves more games too. The overreaction to Cleverley after one bad game in a season of consistently good showings is nuts though and you act like Anderson is always reliable. He'll probably play against Reading though.
> *


just seen Anderson, along with smalling, is playing for the reserves tonight, so could playing to get a bit of match sharpness ahead of saturdays game



Also Reading have just sacked McDermott :side:, teams tend to play well the game after


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:kean for Reading.

Feel for McDermott. He did a great job getting them back up but ultimately felt they would go back down, even more so now after the past month. I wanted him at Rovers last season when we were in different leagues. Shame but think he took them as far as he could.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Welcome to Reading Football Club, Mark Hughes.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

What's the point in sacking McDermott this late in the season?

There's only been 1 Sacking that I've felt was the right decision and that was Hughes from QPR the rest have been idiotic sackings by completely retarded owners 

Also Rest in Peace Tony Gubba, One of the voices of Match of the Day back when I was a wee lad


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think that is it for them now. Then again I think most of us thought it was doom and gloom for Southampton when they sacked Adkins and brought in there new manager yet he has worked wonders for them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Code:


BARCLAYS UNDER-21 PREMIER LEAGUE 2012/13

Pos	Team	        P	W	D	L	F	A      +/-	Pts
1	Tottenham U21	8	6	1	1	25	12	13	19
2	 Man Utd U21	6	3	2	1	9	6	3	11
3	Liverpool U21	7	3	2	2	10	9	1	11
4	Southampton U21	7	2	3	2	9	9	0	9
5	West Ham U21	8	2	2	4	10	11	-1	8
6	Wolves U21	6	2	1	3	11	15	-4	7
7	West Brom U21	7	1	2	4	5	13	-8	5
8	Arsenal U21	5	0	3	2	7	11	-4	3


Looking good :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

A bit pointless sacking him at this point in the season. Whoever they bring in is hardly going to do a better job.

@ Cookie Monster - I've been keeping tabs on the U21 table over the season and it's great to see we're doing so well. Future's bright hopefully.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Arsenal U21's in 8'th place :lmao nice to see all those years of buying youngsters is finally starting to pay off :wenger


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Nigel Adkins for Reading? Di Canio?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Thats because all there youngsters play in there first team danny. Walcott, Wilshere, Gibbs, Sneezy are all still 18 don't you know?


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



danny_boy said:


> What's the point in sacking McDermott this late in the season?
> 
> There's only been 1 Sacking that I've felt was the right decision and that was Hughes from QPR the rest have been idiotic sackings by completely retarded owners
> 
> Also Rest in Peace Tony Gubba, One of the voices of Match of the Day back when I was a wee lad


There isn't much point unless Reading have a quality manager already lined up, one that can work miracles (inb4 Terry Connor or Bryan Gunn :lol). McDermott was doing an okay job with a limited squad of players. He's probably not the best tactically but he doesn't have much to work with.

Agreed on the sentiments about Tony Gubba. R.I.P.



Cookie Monster said:


> I think that is it for them now. Then again I think most of us thought it was doom and gloom for Southampton when they sacked Adkins and brought in there new manager *yet he has worked wonders for them*.


Has he? Maybe aesthetically (although Saints were playing good stuff under Adkins) but they have six points from seven games with him in charge, they were doing far better under Adkins in the two months previous to the appointment of Pochettino.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Yeah Southampton were better under Atkins I still can't get my head around that appointment. As for Reading I feel that's a pointless sacking, guy had done well to even get them promoted in the first place.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Has he? Maybe aesthetically (although Saints were playing good stuff under Adkins) but they have six points from seven games with him in charge, they were doing far better under Adkins in the two months previous to the appointment of Pochettino.


I suppose "working wonders" was a bit of a stretch but personally I think he's made Southampton look better. I mean they outplayed Everton and should have got all three points, following game they out played Man Utd and I believe SAF come out and said that they were the best team to play there all season. He of course obviously picked up the win against City too.

Honeymoon period seems to have worn off for now but I have no doubt Southampton are safe. They have a decent squad, good young players mixed with experienced heads.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I hope Southampton stay up. They've got some good players and have the chance to build a solid squad.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I see Andros Townsend made Garth Crooks Team of the Week...

at right back.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If Adkins is sensible he won't take the Reading job, it's not worth taking on a nine/ten game job that will likely lead to a relegation appearing on his manager's cv. Right now his stock is high and he should wait for a good opening in the summer, possibly a champs team with money to spend or a lower mid-table prem club?



Cookie Monster said:


> I suppose "working wonders" was a bit of a stretch but personally I think he's made Southampton look better. I mean they outplayed Everton and should have got all three points, following game they out played Man Utd and I believe SAF come out and said that they were the best team to play there all season. He of course obviously picked up the win against City too.
> 
> Honeymoon period seems to have worn off for now but I have no doubt Southampton are safe. They have a decent squad, good young players mixed with experienced heads.


Yeah I can accept all of that, I just thought that the initial comment was a bit ott.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I convinced my mate that Andros was Andy's son about 2 years ago. Still to this day he believes me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I see Andros Townsend made Garth Crooks Team of the Week...
> 
> at right back.


fpalm

Crooks is an idiot.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

McDermott's not happy:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> Stop drawing me back. :jose
> 
> The point was, Aquilani didn't cost the money Alonso cost Madrid. He also wasn't 20 million like many people claim.


It was £17million including bonuses which would be around the £20million mark, ahhh cheeerrrrssssss.

The link was on Liverpool's old OS which is now taken down.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ROUSEY said:


> It was £17million including bonuses which would be around the £20million mark, ahhh cheeerrrrssssss.
> 
> The link was on Liverpool's old OS which is now taken down.


That's utter bollocks. Liverpool Football Club did not pay 17 million pounds for Aquilani. I've seen the breakdown before. There's a reason he rarely started even when he was fucking fully fit.

Give me a break.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> That's utter bollocks. Liverpool Football Club did not pay 17 million pounds for Aquilani. I've seen the breakdown before. There's a reason he rarely started even when he was fucking fully fit.
> 
> Give me a break.


http://www.asroma.it/pdf/corporate/..._sportive_del_calciatore_alberto_aquilani.pdf



> The A. S. Rome S.p.A. announces that it has reached an agreement with Liverpool Football Club and Athletic Grounds Limited for the definitive disposal of the right to the benefits of sport
> 
> ALBERTO AQUILANI player, with effect from today, compared with a consideration of € 20 million plus bonuses.
> 
> This amount will be paid by the Liverpool Football Club to AS Rome in four installments of which the
> first, of € 5 million, simultaneously with the signing of the transfer agreement, the
> second, € 3,000,000 by January 4, 2010, the third, € 7 million by June 30, 2010, and
> the fourth, of € 5 million by June 30, 2011.
> 
> In addition, the Liverpool Football Club to recognize AS Rome the following additional amounts:
>  € 0.3 million for each time that his first team participates Uefa Champions
> League during the seasons from 2010/2011 to 2014/2015, up to a maximum of
> € 1.5 million;
>  € 0.25 million, to 35 ^, 70 ^ 105 ^ 140 ^ and the Players' presence in official competitions;
>  € 1 million, the first time that Liverpool Football Club to win the Premier Inglese
> League or the UEFA Champions League, by 30 June 2014.
>  5% of the consideration received by the Liverpool Football Club in the event of transfer of the right to
> Footballer of sports performance in favor of other football clubs.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

But the point was. Rafa was fired by the gypsy's half way through this. 15 million while Rafa was around. For a 35 million pound Xabi Alonso.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Reading are down anyway now but no way a new manager with 9 games left can make that much of a difference. Unless they're planning for next season early I guess. You don't have a couple of weeks to get to know the squad at this stage of the season in their position. Obviously means we'll drop points to them now after this (uh oh pessimistic Utd fan alert).*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> But the point was. Rafa was fired by the gypsy's half way through this. 15 million while Rafa was around. For a 35 million pound Xabi Alonso.


They sold Alonso for £30million

They also bought Glen Johnson for £17million

cheeeeeeeers


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ROUSEY said:


> They sold Alonso for £30million
> 
> They also bought Glen Johnson for £17million
> 
> cheeeeeeeers


You sound like a retard.

Wasn't the Johnson deal based alot around the Crouch one? 

Much like you lot love saying Carroll was free seeing how Torres covered it. :kenny


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hendo was for 17 million and bonuses?

I guess its just 17million then :hendo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> You sound like a retard.
> 
> Wasn't the Johnson deal based alot around the Crouch one?
> 
> Much like you lot love saying Carroll was free seeing how Torres covered it. :kenny


I'm an Everton fan, don't say you lot, cheeeeers.

Portsmouth owed Liverpool around £7million so they used that to help finance the deal.

Just as Rafa said though when on the subject of Glen Johnson:



> Sometimes you have to spend a little bit more





Bubzeh said:


> That's utter bollocks. Liverpool Football Club did not pay 17 million pounds for Aquilani. I've seen the breakdown before. There's a reason he rarely started even when he was fucking fully fit.
> 
> Give me a break.


Fresh from Kenny Dalglish:



> Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish paid tribute to Aquilani on his departure, stating that the only reason for the loan was an inability to fit the player into the team's preferred formation.


Injuries took a toll on him and he wasn't cut out for the PL tbh. 

He was more wanted under Rafa who signed him than Roy H who loaned him back to Italy originally for fitness and Kenny who got rid of him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> But the point was. Rafa was fired by the gypsy's half way through this. 15 million while Rafa was around. For a 35 million pound Xabi Alonso.


Don't go changing your point once you've been proven wrong. :darren


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm not debating that at all. Aquilani would I'm sure have been an effective player under Rafa, but he was never bloody fit. 

If people want to believe the owners gave Rafa all the money in the world to spend on players, that's fine. But it wasn't the case. 

To be fair though, I did think Aquilani only cost about 12 million and the bonus' were cut off after he was loaned. ep


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

So with the new tv deal for next season the bottom side will earn more then what Man City did for winning it .


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is Bubzeh a closet LFC fan?

And I'll cautiously agree with *Black*Andre on that Rafa did leave us in a bit of a pickle. Rafa did make some remarkably mediocre signings over his tenure but Owl man and Kenny just dug the hole deeper with even more remarkably mediocre signings.

Cole and Jovanovich on combined 180K a week? Tanks Woy


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Is Bubzeh a closet LFC fan?
> 
> And I'll cautiously agree with *Black*Andre on that Rafa did leave us in a bit of a pickle. Rafa did make some remarkably mediocre signings over his tenure but Owl man and Kenny just dug the hole deeper with even more remarkably mediocre signings.
> 
> Cole and Jovanovich on combined 180K a week? Tanks Woy


I'm a football fan my friend. I really enjoyed Rafa's Liverpool to be honest and don't think they'll get back to that level for a very long time...

Im out guys. Not spoke about football this much for months. It's been lovely. 

FORZA PORTO!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Bubzeh said:


> I'm a football fan my friend. I really enjoyed Rafa's Liverpool to be honest and *don't think they'll get back to that level for a very long time*...
> 
> Im out guys. Not spoke about football this much for months. It's been lovely.
> 
> FORZA PORTO!


Hmmmm... Not a Brendilever are you? We can fix that :brodgers


----------



## Death Rider

Bub don't use the :kenny. You are not worthy of the :kenny smiley. Please stop talking you are making me fpalm so much. I love what rafa did for Liverpool but I can admit he made massive errors and Liverpool have made some dumb transfers. Rodgers is doing a good job and anyone expecting us to jump into the top because of our name needs a reality check. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Is Bubzeh a closet LFC fan?
> 
> And I'll cautiously agree with *Black*Andre on that Rafa did leave us in a bit of a pickle. Rafa did make some remarkably mediocre signings over his tenure but Owl man and Kenny just dug the hole deeper with even more remarkably mediocre signings.
> 
> Cole and Jovanovich on combined 180K a week? Tanks Woy


No, but he's a fan of making stupid remarks. He must have set the record for the highest amount of nonsensical WF footy posts in one day :lol

Oh yeah there's no doubt that the next two incumbents made the situation worse, I even made that point earlier in the thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Amazing.. 

The latest rumour doing the rounds is this, from Stan Collymore:



> The biggest news, for most Blues, though is that the club have actually named a price for a buyer to come in and pay. The “source” also claimed that there is an interested party from the middle-east, although after a terrible showing on the pitch and season tickets going on sale today, is that really a surprise?


Just like last year and the year before and anytime the club don't spend money or lose a key player and don't replace them, a rumour hits that some rich arabs are eyeing us up.. 

I doubt anybody will ever buy us, Billy Bullshit wants £150 million.. He bought the club for £20million just 14 years ago, where the fuck did you get the extra £130 million from you dopey fuck?! 






Worst part is he hasn't invested a single penny of his own money in to Everton FC. Just pure greed.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The situation with Kenwright at Everton sounds a lot like the Chase era at Norwich. We could have established ourselves as a top half team in the early nineties if it wasn't for Chase continually selling all of our best players and lining his own pockets with the money. He never invested in us either, just like Kenwright.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

And he was shit in Corrie aswell.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Just heard about the sacking. Last chance at a response or planning for next season? In fairness they have the poorest squad in the league so its hard to think of much more McDermott could have done. If anything the fact that there still in it with a chance is a plus i would have thought. Like us they failed to strengthen upon promotion. Whilst we have semi managed on pure talent, its quite clear we have lacked Premier league experience especially at the start of the season (4 points out of a possible 30). 

As for are we better under Adkins or MP, I would say under MP i go into every match believing we can win, but i also think we could lose just about any match as well. Under Adkins you could write some games off before they start but you knew against the sides around us we would probably win (dont think we lose to QPR under Adkins, dont think we beat Man City under Adkins). Overall proof is in the pudding, if we stay up, MP is a probably a good signing to help us kick on next season. If we go down, then the sacking of Adkins would look suspect to say the least.


----------



## Andre

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



R.Scorpio said:


> Like us they failed to strengthen upon promotion.


Despite the fact that Saints spent a relative fortune for a lower prem team? Okay!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Despite the fact that Saints spent a relative fortune for a lower prem team? Okay!


We bought luxury players, not Premier league experience. We failed to strengthen the absolute main areas we needed, that being at the back. Lallana, Lambert and Punch would have been enough quality plus a few young guys for us this season. Ramirez was a luxury player, not used to the bustle of the Prem. That money is better spent elsewhere. He isn't even a starter for us at the moment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

#PhilNevilleBehaviour Promising himself a Kit Kat if he can do a successful pass forwards to a man in Blue.

#PhilNevilleBehaviour having the slowest step over in the world

Being a 36 year old man and having blonde highlights #PhilNevilleBehaviour

#PhilNevilleBehaviour Pre match: eating protein bars, doing yoga, bums and tums. match day: *Trips over lace, costs us a goal*

Performing such a shit dive you force your embarrassed manager to publicly apologise #PhilNevilleBehaviour

Scoring for united & liverpool whilst playing for Everton #PhilNevilleBehaviour

Making step overs look difficult. #PhilNevilleBehaviour

#PhilNevilleBehaviour Self proclaiming yourself "fizzer"

#PhilNevilleBehaviour Backing off the winger so much you might as well be in the Street End with us all.

Managing to get your own fans to hate you in one day #PhilNevilleBehaviour

The ability to run into the opposing 18 yard box then turn around and pass it back to Howard #PhilNevilleBehaviour

#PhilNevilleBehaviour Treating himself to a KitKat Chunky IF we win, not WHEN we win. Negative twat.

in tears at some of these. brilliant.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I see Andros Townsend made Garth Crooks Team of the Week...
> 
> at right back.


fpalm



Hank Scorpio said:


> Cole and Jovanovich on combined 180K a week? Tanks Woy


Jovanovic was pre-contract before Roy arrived. Sod all to do with him.

If Reading think Di Canio is the answer to sacking McDermott they deserve everything they get. How old is this Russian lad looking to be the next Abramovich? Foreign owners using clubs as play things is getting seriously dangerous. I feel for Reading. They're a good club, shame.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

yeah Everton fans were too happy with him saying this

“Finishing in the top 10 is a fantastic achievement for a club like Everton” Everton captain, Phil Neville


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well can Everton go any higher?

Improving in the premier league is gonna cost money and needs ambition from the owners. Unless someone starts investing, I cant Everton going any higher.

Especially with Fellaini on the verge of being sold soon


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Wilshere possibly done for the year?

Maybe 5th isn't totally out of reach :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










DAT SUAREZ OVERRATION.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

would expect any player to do the same if a defender takes their eyes off the ball and runs into them

insanely stupid by bae.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

cookie monster is MAD


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Wilshere possibly done for the year?
> 
> Maybe 5th isn't totally out of reach :brodgers


Wilshere's injured again?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> would expect any player to do the same if a defender takes their eyes off the ball and runs into them
> 
> insanely stupid by bae.


But it's no wonder why he has the reputation he has. Oh it's most certainly stupid (I'm still blaming Defoe for it though), but there really is no need for the overreaction after it. In fact because of it it could have actually hindered the penalty decision and he could of got a yellow, but the referee did make the right call, for once in the game.



King Kenny said:


> cookie monster is MAD


But am I wrong?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Its not diving its just over reacting to the contact to make sure the ref gives it. 

You have to dive to get anything from refs these days cause its whats expected. No fall = no foul.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I never once said he dived 

I do agree to an extent though. So many times I've seen players get cleanly tackled in the box and a penalty is given and then when a player is fouled in the box, no penalty is given because the player either decided to stay on his feet yet no advantage was played or well, the ref has got it wrong.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The vast majority of football club owners don't invest their own money into the club.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










nothing else matters but that :suarez1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

SUAREZ


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*









:suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

wilshere out for at least 3 weeks, same ankle that caused him to be out for 16 months.










we really are getting ronaldo


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Fuckity Fuck Fuck. 

Also lol at the racist English media not knowing how to spell the name of an all-time great player.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> #PhilNevilleBehaviour Promising himself a Kit Kat if he can do a successful pass forwards to a man in Blue.
> 
> #PhilNevilleBehaviour having the slowest step over in the world
> 
> Being a 36 year old man and having blonde highlights #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> #PhilNevilleBehaviour Pre match: eating protein bars, doing yoga, bums and tums. match day: *Trips over lace, costs us a goal*
> 
> Performing such a shit dive you force your embarrassed manager to publicly apologise #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> Scoring for united & liverpool whilst playing for Everton #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> Making step overs look difficult. #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> #PhilNevilleBehaviour Self proclaiming yourself "fizzer"
> 
> #PhilNevilleBehaviour Backing off the winger so much you might as well be in the Street End with us all.
> 
> Managing to get your own fans to hate you in one day #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> The ability to run into the opposing 18 yard box then turn around and pass it back to Howard #PhilNevilleBehaviour
> 
> #PhilNevilleBehaviour Treating himself to a KitKat Chunky IF we win, not WHEN we win. Negative twat.
> 
> in tears at some of these. brilliant.


:lmao boss



united_07 said:


> yeah Everton fans were too happy with him saying this
> 
> “Finishing in the top 10 is a fantastic achievement for a club like Everton” Everton captain, Phil Neville


I recall Moyes saying something along the lines that finishing 7th would be like winning the winning the Champions League a couple seasons ago :faint:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Wigan manager Roberto Mancini expects on-loan Arsenal winger Ryo Miyaichi to miss the rest of the season with the ankle injury he picked up in Saturday's FA Cup win at Everton.


it's true, he's been sacked and quickly hired by wigan!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> it's true, he's been sacked and quickly hired by wigan!


Lol, read through it the first time and did not pick up the error

Wait, Lallana came second for best young player in the prem, thought 24 was past it. Plus he actually hasn't been that great this season. Schniederlin needs love


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



93.20 said:


> it's true, he's been sacked and quickly hired by wigan!


Took me a few reads to notice the mistake.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Mancini would do worse at Wigan than Martinez has. :snrub


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



ROUSEY said:


> I recall Moyes saying something along the lines that finishing 7th would be like winning the winning the Champions League a couple seasons ago :faint:


That is a pretty stupid thing for Moyes to say but the league position is as high as they're going to get, maybe 6th.

Do Everton fans really believe they should be finishing even higher than they have been under Moyes? Jumping United, City, Chelsea & Tottenham, Arsenal too is incredibly optimistic at best. Liverpool perhaps but Everton have overachieved for the most part barring a couple of seasons under Moyes. Everton aren't in a position to break the top four.

I can understand the whole argument of Moyes becoming stale and that he's taken them as far as he can but unless there's significant investment they're not going to go any further than they have under him.

With all the clubs that have been purchased, I don't know why Everton's not been snapped up. They're such a terrific club and currently right behind the top group of teams.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™;15274034 said:


> That is a pretty stupid thing for Moyes to say but the league position is as high as they're going to get, maybe 6th.
> 
> Do Everton fans really believe they should be finishing even higher than they have been under Moyes? Jumping United, City, Chelsea & Tottenham, Arsenal too is incredibly optimistic at best. Liverpool perhaps but Everton have overachieved for the most part barring a couple of seasons under Moyes. Everton aren't in a position to break the top four.
> 
> I can understand the whole argument of Moyes becoming stale and that he's taken them as far as he can but unless there's significant investment they're not going to go any further than they have under him.
> 
> With all the clubs that have been purchased, I don't know why Everton's not been snapped up. They're such a terrific club and currently right behind the top group of teams.


Here is the number one reason that the Everton board will bring up when they tell us why Everton haven't been sold.. Goodison Park.

So, to buy Everton FC, you have to stump up £150million just to buy the club, then you're looking at £60-£80million to wipe out the debt and then for a world class stadium you're looking at £300million if it is anything like the Kings Dock stadium we were supposed to move to back in the early 00's.

You're looking at paying around half a billion pounds before you're supplying a transfer kitty.

Manchester City already had the world class stadium in place, making them a far more valuable investment than us.

If Everton hadn't fucked up the Kings Dock move or tried to scare the fans into moving to Kirkby which is outside the Liverpool borders by telling them the stadium is going to fall apart in a couple of years which resulted in a good number of fans turning against the board after they promised a world class stadium and came up with at best a Tesco supermarket and a borderline average stadium then maybe we could be playing somewhere else and be a more attractive club to buyers. 

Or we could redevelop Goodison Park at a fraction of the price in which it would cost to move:










Or Everton FC, Liverpool FC and the Liverpool government could stop being petty fucks and ground share a top, top, top stadium.


----------



## Murph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

If Suarez was English, the English media would be calling him the best player in the world, no doubt about it.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



EGame said:


> LOL @ UNITED.
> 
> RVPs goals don't even matter since they can't win big games.


This fatal e-ttraction has gone far enough. Quit your obsession with me please. I only date intelligent people.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:lmao at this qatari super league rubbish

175 million pounds just for ENTERING? absurd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Every summer per 2 years.. what the utter fuck.

Champions League rip off :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Surely won't go ahead. Ridiculous proposal through and through.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Dear Qatar,

Fuck off. That is all.

From football fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

plus i cant see too many players chomping at the bit to play in qatari summers.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Qatar. So some players would get literally no summers off if this happened? Madness.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The Qatar thing was a hoax. Stop being racist now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

FA Cup quarter-final replay between Chelsea and Manchester United to be played on Monday April 1 with a 12.30pm kick-off


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Is that a bank holiday in the UK or something?

EDIT - Oh, it's Easter Monday, I'm an idiot. I'm used to Easter being later on in the April.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well that's 90 minutes of my Easter Monday sorted out then, Fantastic!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Bugger! I'll miss some of that on the way to watch PNE at Crewe. Pretty missed it'll clash with Hawks/Geelong first game of the AFL season anyway.

Regardless we're going to beat Millwall tonight, then Wigan and whoever turns up in the final will bow down to our shitness.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Good job we don't to get a win at Sunderland with Chelsea 2 days later. Expect at least 22 players to be used over the 2 matches in that time frame. Do Chelsea even have 22 players in their first team? Recall for Malouda? ique2*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> Carlos Tevez charged with driving ban breach
> 
> Carlos Tevez, 29, was arrested on the A538 in Macclesfield
> Manchester City footballer Carlos Tevez has been charged with driving while disqualified and driving without insurance, Cheshire Police has said.


He'll still get off. Famous and will no doubt hire a top barrister to get him off scot free, the perks of being rich and famous the laws dont apply to you.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

He's hired some lawyer dubbed the 'Magician' when it comes to traffic offences.

He'll get a joke of a fine. Think I heard it's either 6 months in prison or £5k fine. I wonder what he'll get!:hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

anyone want a shitty keeper?

chezzers can piss off to the ladies league, for all i care.

what a little bitch.


----------



## Curry

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Seabs said:


> *Good job we don't to get a win at Sunderland with Chelsea 2 days later. Expect at least 22 players to be used over the 2 matches in that time frame. Do Chelsea even have 22 players in their first team? Recall for Malouda? ique2*


It's pretty tight but I think the best we can manage is:

Cech
Azpi Ivanovic Cahill Cole
Mikel Ramires
Hazard Mata Oscar
Ba

Turnbull
Ferreira Luiz Terry Bertrand
Lampard Ake
Moses Benayoun Marin
Torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



I Curry I said:


> It's pretty tight but I think the best we can manage is:
> 
> Cech
> Azpi Ivanovic Cahill Cole
> Mikel Ramires
> Hazard Mata Oscar
> Ba
> 
> *Turnbull*
> *Ferreira* Luiz Terry Bertrand
> Lampard Ake
> Moses Benayoun Marin
> Torres


Hutz especially turnlol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> He'll still get off. Famous and will no doubt hire a top barrister to get him off scot free, *the perks of being rich and famous the laws dont apply to you.*


And don't forget the women :terry

Millwall knock Blackburn out, well of course. The team good enough to knock Villa out always goes on to Wembley. :hesk2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Nige™ said:


> He's hired some lawyer dubbed the 'Magician' when it comes to traffic offences.
> 
> He'll get a joke of a fine. Think I heard it's either 6 months in prison or £5k fine. I wonder what he'll get!:hmm:


Maybe the judge will be a United fan?


:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

pretty sure the MAXIMUM punishment is 6 months prison. how many times does the maximum ever get handed out?


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

absolutely no chance he will get prison time, he'll just get a fine of £5k, which will be the equivalent something stupid like an hours work on his wages


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> *Nuri Sahin on Liverpool: 'Thank God I have left Brendan Rodgers'*
> 
> Nuri Sahin has criticised the Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers for playing him out of position during his six-month loan spell earlier this season.
> 
> Sahin made 12 appearances for Liverpool on loan from Real Madrid but failed to make any real impact, and claims his lack of success was down to a disagreement with Rodgers.
> 
> The 24-year-old, now on loan at Borussia Dortmund, told AS: "I did not fail at Liverpool. Brendan Rodgers wanted me to play as a number 10. But I do not play behind the strikers.
> 
> "I talked to him and asked him why he was playing me there. It is not my real position. The coach could not answer me … Still, no regrets. To play at Anfield was a wonderful experience. And maybe if I had not gone there I would not have been able to return to Borussia Dortmund. For that, I am happy. Thank God I have left Brendan Rodgers."
> 
> Sahin said he felt much more settled at Dortmund. "I feel good physically and mentally, everything is perfect. After returning to Germany I feel much better. Here my goal is to finish second, because the Bundesliga title is difficult. But, with a little bit of luck, we want to go for the Champions League."
> 
> When he first arrived at Anfield, Sahin said he had chosen to join Liverpool because of Rodgers. "The only reason I am here is that I know that I can play football, I know that I have a manager who trusts in me and the way I play, and I am at a huge club," he said in August. "That is why I am here … He told me about English football and said that I would love the Premier League because it is the best league in the world. I made my own mind up about Brendan Rodgers."


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/14/nuri-sahin-liverpool-brendan-rodgers?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LOL Sahin. I had actually forgotten he had played for us, he was that insignificant. Pretty sure he got a nosebleed during one match and was never seen from again. Saw absolutely fuck all from him in his time at Liverpool to suggest he was worth keeping.

In comparison:


> Lucas: I had no option but to change
> 
> Lucas Leiva has spoken frankly about his struggle to cut it in the Premier League - admitting that he had 'no option' but to change his game in order to become a Liverpool regular.
> 
> In a new show that will air on LFC TV at 9pm GMT on Thursday night, the Brazilian talks openly with midfield legend Jan Molby about his difficult start to life in England.
> 
> Like Molby, Lucas recovered and went on to become a Kop favourite, but having arrived from Gremio in 2007 as an attacking midfielder, the 26-year-old had to sacrifice his offensive qualities to establish himself in the team.
> 
> He told Molby: "*I had to change the way I played, used to play.* I just thought I had no option.
> 
> "The way the Premier League is with the pace of the game and everything, I was not able to do that [be a box to box midfielder].
> 
> "I couldn't do it so I just felt, 'Listen, you have to understand that the league is different. If you want to be successful you have to change.'
> 
> "A holding position was a position that I felt more comfortable in.
> 
> "Rafa just played me there for a few games and then I started to adapt and play some good games.
> 
> "I got better as well, I went to the gym, went on the weights."
> 
> Lucas's performance in a deeper role became so consistently good that in 2010-11 he won 40 per cent of a fans' poll to be named the club's official Player of the Season.
> 
> He admits that one of the turning points in his Anfield career was the departure of Xabi Alonso to Real Madrid in 2009.
> 
> "I think my third season," he explained. "It was when Xabi left. It was more pressure but I had the chance to play more games.
> 
> "In the first two seasons I was playing but not very often and I used to play maybe 15, 20 games, but coming on as a substitute from the bench is not the same.
> 
> "So, the third season when Alonso left I knew the pressure was so high but I had the chance. So I played that season maybe 60 games. Or 55. It was a lot.
> 
> "Of course Aquilani came to replace him and they didn't even remember me at that time, but Aquilani was injured so I just played, played and played. I think I did a good season.
> 
> "When I finished the season I felt really well and strong and then Rafa left the club, so it was an odd situation for me to think about.
> 
> "But maybe the last two seasons it's been a comfortable situation at the club."
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/lucas-i-had-no-option-but-to-change


Take note Sahin.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> "I did not fail at Liverpool


you sure nuri?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Well to be fair, Sahin is not a number 10 by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Squad: Foster, Hart, Forster; Baines, Cahill, Cole Dawson, Ferdinand, Johnson, Smalling, Walker; Carrick, Cleverley, Gerrard, Lampard, Lennon, Milner, Osman, Parker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott, Young; Defoe, Rooney, Sturridge, Welbeck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

LEON, LEON, LEON, LEON, LEON!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

The lack of Gareth Barry is pretty weird

Here's hoping they'll play Lampard and Gerrard in Midfield, its bound to work this time :heskey


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

How does da Ox keep getting in these England squads? Does he even play for Arsenal anymore? :woy

Serious lack of Hendo too


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

why is Osman in there? Shouldn't you be building up a younger team for the future? (am aware there are older guys in the team but they're better :stevie)


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

maybe it's coz Hendo is shit? Yeah, that could be it :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

England U21 Player of the Year? :hendo

I see Cleverley in there, isn't that the same guy who struggled massively against a midfield of Ramires and the GOAT Mikel even though he had :carrick beside him? Where are his awards? :hendo

LOL Osman


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Renegade™ said:


> maybe it's coz Hendo is shit? Yeah, that could be it :fergie


this logic fails to explain cleverley's inclusion though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'm not defending Cleverley's inclusion at all, just pointing out that Henderson is shit. :jordan2

Also I think Osman being named in it is :lol


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

:hendo5


Hendo has been good this year tbh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

hendo's easily had a better season than parker and osman

ashley young too :lmao. gonna need to dive for dem penalties vs san marino


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Chalobah needs to get a call-up soon

Absolutely immense talent for the future


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Hang on, where the fuck is Downing? Easily outplayed, outscored and out-assisted Ashley Young this season :woy


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> How does da Ox keep getting in these England squads? Does he even play for Arsenal anymore? :woy


That's the worst of the lot. You look at what Routledge has done, then Dyer too. It's ridiculous. If the Ox had been outstanding for England when he's played you could kind of understand but it's a joke. If he wasn't an Arsenal or 'big club' player he wouldn't be in the squad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I think its really sad that the future of England rests with a 19 year old injury prone central midfielder

Who isnt exactly that incredible


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Renegade™ said:


> I'm not defending Cleverley's inclusion at all, just pointing out that Henderson is shit. :jordan2
> 
> Also I think Osman being named in it is :lol



Someone has to carry the drinks.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Well at least Rio got back in. Walker must get in by default. Barry should be in ahead of Osman and Parker but even there's 4 other CM's in that would probably be ahead of him. ALL THEM CM'S! Hendo's had a better season than Osman and Parker. Don't have a problem with Ox being in. He's probably gonna be a big part of England's future so fine. Not like there's a ton of wingers who got shafted to include him. Downing not getting in is odd on his recent form. I wonder if Joe Cole would have got in if he was fit. Both should be in ahead of Young. Swansea players always get overlooked. It's odd. Routledge and Dyer should be called up ahead of Young but it doesn't really matter. Sinclair really should have gone the Euro's instead of Downing though. Downing must be so confused. Plays shit, gets called up. Starts playing well and no call up. Way too much rambling about a squad I care so little about. I don't even know who we're playing. I won't watch either. I just know we won't qualify and that's rather amusing.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

I'd say everyone in the defence is deserving of a call up. Smalling is the dodgiest but I don't watch too much Man Utd so I don't know if he plays and if he plays well, Walker is there just for the fact that there isn't really that much right back cover and minus the shocking pass to Downing, he's really upped his game.

Cleverly is just there because he plays for Man Utd, same with Chamberlain and Arsenal. Parker has been great since the Man Utd game, still no where near Sandros level but he's been doing fine alongside Dembele, deserves to be there, not many have his passion. I definitely think someone like Dyer deserves a chance. Fuck knows what Ashley Young has done to deserve a call up, goodness gracious me.

Once again, no idea why Defoe is there, guess Woy just ran out of strikers, I think the stat is something like Defoe hasn't scored in 753 Premier League minutes which is just embarrassing and that is worthy of an England call up? I'd rather Rickie Lambert or someone getting a chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> *England U21 Player of the Year?* :hendo
> 
> I see Cleverley in there, isn't that the same guy who struggled massively against a midfield of Ramires and the GOAT Mikel even though he had :carrick beside him? Where are his awards? :hendo


Wasn't that decided by a public vote? 'Pool fans always skew those things.


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wasn't that decided by a public vote? 'Pool fans always skew those things.


Alternatively, this could suggest that Liverpool fans are the best judges of talent :jordan


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Alternatively, this could suggest that Liverpool fans are the best judges of talent :jordan





> Liverpool midfielder Raul Meireles has been named the ESPN PFA Fans’ Player of the Year, an award voted for by Premier League supporters.
> 
> Meireles, 28, endured a difficult start to life at Anfield, seemingly struggling to adapt to life in English football after Roy Hodgson signed him from Porto last summer.
> 
> But under Kenny Dalglish the Portuguese international has flourished, scoring five goals since the turn of the year. All of those strikes came in an impressive six-game run, which helped lift the Reds from the Premier League doldrums and into contention for European qualification.
> 
> A dominant and dynamic box-to-box midfielder, Meireles has emerged as a key figure for Dalglish’s Liverpool and his excellent work-rate, range of passing and ability to make himself a nuisance in the opposition’s penalty area should see him continue to shine next season.
> 
> Meireles, who won the February ESPN PFA Fans’ Player of the Month award, beat off stiff competition from fellow monthly winners Samir Nasri (October, December, January), Dimitar Berbatov (September), Fernando Torres (November) and David Luiz (March).
> 
> Source: ESPN
> 
> Maybe ESPN should re-name this award as Liverpool supporters’ Player of the Year.
> 
> For there is no way Raul Meireles deserved to win this accolade.
> 
> He has turned his season around incredibly and deserves a lot of credit for this because he was in danger of going the same way as Paul Konchesky and Christian Poulsen.
> 
> All three were signed by Roy Hodgson and the latter two have become symbolic with everything that went wrong under the former Fulham boss’ tenure.
> 
> But Meireles worked hard and turned his Anfield career around and flourished under Kenny Dalglish.
> 
> But what is hard to understand is Meireles only shone in the Liverpool midfield for a month this season.
> 
> The most consistent performer in front of the Kop this campaign has been Lucas Leiva.
> 
> The Brazilian also had a difficult start to his Liverpool career, taking a lot stick for not producing the same level of performances that Xabi Alonso or Javier Mascherano did.
> 
> But he has grown into his role of midfield enforcer and has been rewarded with a new long-term contract.
> 
> So there you have it, Meireles is not even the Liverpool midfielder of the year, let alone the best Premier League player of the season.


:jordan


----------



## DA

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> The Portuguese international has flourished, scoring five goals since the turn of the year. All of those strikes came in an impressive six-game run


This right here. This is an impressive record by anyone's standards, and streaks are what win awards. For example, Bale is one of the candidates for Player of the Year because he has scored something like 9 goals in 10 games, albeit in an age of poor Premierleague defending, transport Meireles' streak to the 2012/13 season and it would eclipse that of Gareth, in today's game it would probably count as an 11 in 12 streak.

Elsewhere, you look at Messi with his 17 goals in 17 games, a streak worthy of a GOAT, a streak which Meireles is not too far off with his own.

The award was deserved :jordan


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Messi is in the land of shite defending though, so you're not wrong with the Meireles comparison


----------



## seabs

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd say everyone in the defence is deserving of a call up. Smalling is the dodgiest but *I don't watch too much Man Utd *so I don't know if he plays and if he plays well, Walker is there just for the fact that there isn't really that much right back cover and minus the shocking pass to Downing, he's really upped his game.
> 
> *Cleverly is just there because he plays for Man Utd*, same with Chamberlain and Arsenal. Parker has been great since the Man Utd game, still no where near Sandros level but he's been doing fine alongside Dembele, deserves to be there, not many have his passion. I definitely think someone like Dyer deserves a chance. Fuck knows what Ashley Young has done to deserve a call up, goodness gracious me.
> 
> Once again, no idea why Defoe is there, guess Woy just ran out of strikers, I think the stat is something like Defoe hasn't scored in 753 Premier League minutes which is just embarrassing and that is worthy of an England call up? I'd rather Rickie Lambert or someone getting a chance.


*:kobe

If you don't watch much Utd then how do you know Cleverley isn't in on merit. And he is in on merit btw.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

No Hendo :yes

I wouldn't pick Defoe either, but he seems a lock at the moment at least for the squad so I can't be bothered going into his greed again too much. Basically he doesn't maximize guilt edged chances because he's so greedy and shoots all the time. Expected really considering the current obsession with stats and the all time obsession with the score-sheet from the media.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*










Taylor is watching you...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Taylor with dat Sunday league physique.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Jack Cork is stiff, he should be in the England squad, he has been tremendous this season since he came back from injury


----------



## Vader

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Stiff you say? Been a while since we've had a HARD man in midfield.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Was a tough game yesterday night but Sunday is the important one. We have Lennon, Bale, Dawson, Ekotto, Lloris all returning on Sunday with Dembele going back to the middle. I think a big win is finally in order.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

As long as England have BIG GAME DANNY WELBECK they'll be fine.

Also, why does Welbeck not have a smiley when BIG GAME CHOKER has one?

:robben2


----------



## Rush

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Irish Jet said:


> As long as England have BIG GAME DANNY WELBECK they'll be fine.
> 
> Also, why does Welbeck not have a smiley when BIG GAME CHOKER has one?
> 
> :robben2


you mean 2? :robben

and Mr. Nebbor even has one







He comes from some place far away. Yes, that will do.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was a tough game yesterday night but Sunday is the important one. We have Lennon, Bale, Dawson, Ekotto, Lloris all returning on Sunday with Dembele going back to the middle. I think a big win is finally in order.


Holtby should start ahead of Siggy since he's played a lot recently. I think we'll see Defoe up top, with Adebayor on the bench. Hopefully the players that played 120 minutes yesterday aren't too worn out. We don't want to slip up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*



> @SkySportsNews: Newcastle midfielder Hatem Ben Arfa to have surgery on hamstring and out for rest of season #SSN


Just as he gets back, fucking hell.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

*Spurs must lose Gareth Bale to land Stewart Downing

Tottenham will have to part with Gareth Bale as well as £15 million if they want to land Stewart Downing.*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/tottenham-hotspur/3775479/Spurs-must-lose-Gareth-Bale-to-land-Stewart-Downing-Football.html


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

We had always been linked with Downing, I'm surprised we aren't even now :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Haha, wow that article is scary.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLRAFA*

Reading tomorrow at Home, should be a comfortable game :side:

wouldnt mind something like this

de gea

rafael rio vidic evra

carrick anderson

nani rooney kagawa

rvp​
young instead of nani if he isnt fit


----------



## seabs

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*Doubt Rio will play if he's going on International Duty. Otherwise that's the team I see playing too.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Howard & Jagielka are missing for Everton whilst City will be without Kompany and Aguero. 

Tough one to call.

EDIT: Why am I trying to kid myself, 3-0 to City.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Just name the thread "_Manchester United's got this in the bag_" :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*Premier League Thread- The Playground of Sturrezinho* :suarez1

'Bout to go all crazy and what not on them there Saints tomorrow with all them goals :hendo3


----------



## seabs

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*I'd normally back Everton against City but they've been pretty awful lately so City might have a chance of actually getting something on Merseyside.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yeah, they only have 1 win 7 against us. We're just struggling now, hopefully with there being no pressure against a better side we can get the ball rolling again.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I'm expecting United to win comfortably against Reading tomorrow and I think Everton vs City might be a draw.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Should be a very interesting game tomorrow between Everton and City. I think it might be a good encounter. My heart says a Man City draw just so we can TRY and catch up to second place but my head knows we haven't really got a chance of it so our fourth place rivals should lose.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lol at the game they chose for late kick off on Saturday, that looks a cracker. I'm not even really exaggerating when i say every other game looks more appealing to me.


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

ESPN fucking love United.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Our game with Liverpool could go any way. We could just as easily have a comfortable win as get comfortably beaten. Our pressing game will be suited to a team that won't sit back so it should mean an open game that we should control. On the other end the pressing game leads to a high line, something Sturridge, Suarez and Coutinho could destroy us from. We need Fonte and Yoshida in the centre of defence, Hooiveld is too slow. Can't for the life of me decide who our 3 behind Rickie should be. Puncheon on the right is a must, but which two of Ramirez, Lallana, J-Rod and Davis. The first two are offensively better but the latter two will do a far better job defensively. I think it's safe to assume Schniderlin and Cork will boss midfield for the majority so maybe try an in-between combo like Davis and Lallana. Either way, it may very well be like most our games, we will look good but the match will end with us wondering how we lost.

Southampton 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> Our game with Liverpool could go any way. We could just as easily have a comfortable win as get comfortably beaten. Our pressing game will be suited to a team that won't sit back so it should mean an open game that we should control. On the other end the pressing game leads to a high line, something Sturridge, Suarez and Coutinho could destroy us from. We need Fonte and Yoshida in the centre of defence, Hooiveld is too slow. Can't for the life of me decide who our 3 behind Rickie should be. Puncheon on the right is a must, but which two of Ramirez, Lallana, J-Rod and Davis. The first two are offensively better but the latter two will do a far better job defensively. I think it's safe to assume Schniderlin and Cork will boss midfield for the majority so maybe try an in-between combo like Davis and Lallana. Either way, it may very well be like most our games, we will look good but the match will end with us wondering how we lost.
> 
> *Southampton 1-2 Liverpool*


Forget the scoreline, it doesn't matter in this game. Whoever has more of dat ball possession is the true victor. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

broke the stoke hoodoo
broke the arsenal hoodoo

now to get a point at goodison. woo


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

get all 3 plz


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Forget the scoreline, it doesn't matter in this game. Whoever has more of dat ball possession is the true victor. :brodgers


Well then I'm confident


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



AlexHumph said:


> ESPN fucking love United.


Especially against Reading. If I'm correct, this will be the third time it's on ESPN this season: the first league game; the cup game; and now this match.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



93.20 said:


> broke the stoke hoodoo
> broke the arsenal hoodoo
> 
> now to get a point at goodison. woo


Didn't you draw 1-1 at Stoke?


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

arsenal plays a draw, liverpool wins and Aston Villa gets 3 points today


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Didn't you draw 1-1 at Stoke?


fa cup


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

oh and also United wins 1-0


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I'm hoping today is the day United win comfortably against Reading. We should do but we always seem to play lethargic and slow against teams who have just got rid of their manager's. I'm hoping this is an exception as today is the day we must put in a good performance after going out of the Champions League (unfairly and I'll stick by that) and playing so poorly against Chelsea.

I really hope Ferguson picks Hernandez today, the guy deserves a start and despite his limited chances, he's our second top goal scorer with 16 goals. Why Rooney is being picked over him I have no idea as Rooney hasn't exactly been that great recently in some games and has been very hit and miss whereas Chicharito has impressed every time he's made an appearance.

I would want us to line up like this today:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Anderson Young
RVP Hernandez​
I have no idea if Nani is fit but I'm hoping he is. This is also the perfect game for Anderson to start. People question his consistency and I agree with them but this season, every game he's played he's looked good and I think that's down to what he said at the start of the season, where he knew this was the season he had to break out. He hasn't quite done that due to injury but I think this has been his most consistent season when he's played in a long while. Cleverley although having a really strong season, needs to rest. Likewise, Carrick but with Fletcher and Scholes still out, he has to play. We could put Giggs in there but I wouldn't want to take the risk even against Reading.

We didn't play that well against Reading in the FA Cup and the Premier League fixture at their ground was an enthralling game although, we were so woeful in defence. Fingers crossed this is a comfortable 3-0 win. Time for Van Persie to get back on the scoresheet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Hart, Zabaleta (c), Kolo Toure, Nastasic, Milner, Garcia, Barry, Kolarov, Silva, Tevez, Dzeko

did i suggest we might get a point?

ique2


----------



## T-C

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

So much for Tevez being out. I hope Everton can at least do a bit better than last week anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Everton's small squad is starting to hurt them a bit and their form isn't quite as good, so I'm predicting a 0-2 Man City win.


----------



## seabs

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*Nani's not fit. Hopefully Giggs starts then. 

If Stoke can't beat West Brom today then they really are in the shitter. They ALWAYS beat West Brom.

Merse just called Weimann WISEMAN. 8*D*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Onside there.

LUCKY CHEATING City at it again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We're not going to win vs Southampton R.Scorpio. 2-0 Saints.


forgot to change up my team/was trying to do it late and it said they were updating so Mata, Cazorla and Rafel on the bench :jose There goes any hope i had of catching the top 2.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

draw in this match plz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> We're not going to win vs Southampton R.Scorpio. 2-0 Saints.
> 
> 
> forgot to change up my team/was trying to do it late and it said they were updating so Mata, Cazorla and Rafel on the bench :jose There goes any hope i had of catching the top 2.


Rafael probably won't play anyways.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

everton fans outraged at barry being pushed square in the back by baines.


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

holy fuck what a hit


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:hart


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I guess that's why he's in the England Squad :wilkins


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

What a fucking goal :mark:


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Hart beaten from distance once again. Lovely strike!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

wow i had no idea everton would score

none whatsoever. completely out of the blue.

bobby, you fucked up bad this time mate. horrible formation


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great game from Everton.


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

What is Kolarov doing? lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

What a surprise, the back 3 hasn't worked yet again for Man City. 

Very poor from Mancini, though I've mentioned before I don't rate him. Bemused how he's still in the job to be honest.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Do Everton fans still want to sack Moyes? :lmao

If it wasn't for dodgy calls, Everton could be 3-0 up here. Those calls weren't easy to spot, but Mirallas was onside, and I think Nastasic did foul put an arm across Fellaini, which is impeding him, but those type of fouls are never given even though they should be.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Sleeper said:


> Do Everton fans still want to sack Moyes? :lmao


i think you'll find he hasnt had to do much. bobby's tactics did it for him.

woeful first half for a team apparently still in a title race. some effort would go a long way. but i guess it's difficult when your midfield doesnt have a creative bone in their body. milner is not a wing back, kolarov is barely a player, and dzeko has no interest in playing for us anymore. at least tevez is trying and at least it took a belter to get past us.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> What a surprise, the back 3 hasn't worked yet again for Man City.
> 
> Very poor from Mancini, though I've mentioned before I don't rate him. Bemused how he's still in the job to be honest.


Have to agree here. With all DAT MONEY spent, he hasn't produced the goods. His tactics today are woeful.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great performance from Everton so far. Osman :wilkins

What is this City midfield? So much pressure on Silva to create. Plenty of guys to help carry the heavy tubs of paint in from the boot of the car but not enough artists to paint the picture of the basket of fruit. 

Inb4 dat Kolarov cross into the 6 yard box and Dzeko tap-in :jordan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



King Kenny said:


> Have to agree here. With all DAT MONEY spent, he hasn't produced the goods. His tactics today are woeful.


win the fa cup and we average a trophy a season under him. what exactly are the goods he hasnt produced?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Everton playing awesome so far. Man City looking very average. Osman - England International. :cool2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Please hang on, you Toffee bastards! :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC team v Southampton: Jones, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Skrtel, Allen, Gerrard, Downing, Coutinho, Sturridge, Suarez.





> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #LFC subs: Gulacsi, Wisdom, Henderson, Shelvey, Lucas, Suso, *Ibe*


Dat Ibe :mark: Only 17 years old.

LOL Pienaar


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Rolling into Anichebe, hilarious


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Stupid from Pienaar, should have been straight red.

City will win 3-1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Pienaar you dopey fucking cunt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dat Ibe :mark: Only 17 years old.
> 
> LOL Pienaar


would've preferred :hendo to start but i'm happy with that.

ibe :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lucas on the bench, is that not odd? I think Schniederlin and Cork may be in for a decent day.


----------



## T-C

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Pienaar needs slapped, very hard. In the face. With a cock.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

How the hell was Milner not booked there?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Southampton team: Boruc, Clyne, Yoshida, Hooiveld, Shaw, Schneiderlin, Cork, Lallana (c), Ramírez, Rodriguez, Lambert.

Punch not starting, oh dear. If Liverpool are smart they should just sit back and counter. Our full backs won't be getting much protection from Lallana and J-Rod.

Holy shit, completely missed the fact Hooiveld is starting. Oh hell NO


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

acting like pienaar going off means anything :lmao

this is uninspired, careless drivel.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Why isn't Puncheon starting games anymore, R.Scorpio?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

What an AWFUL substitution.

Mirallas has been superb. Naismith is WOAT.


----------



## T-C

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



93.20 said:


> acting like pienaar going off means anything :lmao
> 
> this is uninspired, careless drivel.


he is still a dick, in fairness.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Why isn't Puncheon starting games anymore, R.Scorpio?


Genuinely unsure. I guess Puncheon can have the tendency to take too long to pull the trigger when he has the ball. Or perhaps the manager doesn't want to play a left footer on the right but that's where Punch has played all season. He is far better at tracking back than either Lallana, j-rod or Ramirez. Maybe it's a fitness thing. Not sure if Puncheon has the endurance to play the manic pressing game we employ, and might be seen as better serving us as an impact sub. But the Clyne-Puncheon combo on our right has been one of our highlights this season, so all in all, not too sure.


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Oh man City are shockingly bad. Mancini dun goofed.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Oh referee.... Lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

UEFATON


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Penalty by a good yard


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Ref has had a stinker all round here.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lol wat. Referee hang your head, looked like he just bottled that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

ref has been absolute rubbish. calling the goal offside and then that garbage.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Ref Seems scared to give a Penalty today. First Felliani in the first half and now that. What a farce.

Edit

Offside goal too. Forgot about that. Awful awful stuff


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

One of the worst refereeing performances I've seen all season.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Woz pelanty :mancini1

Ref bottled it

JELAVIC :wilkins LOL Premierleague title race


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

LMMMMAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Congrats United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Jelavic with that "FUCK YOU CITY" Esque goal :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

City :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Thought Jelavic lost his chance with that poor first touch, but that finish was superb.

Well Done Everton


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well played Everton


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Get the fuck in!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

This years title race: zzzzz


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fucking hell. So what If Man U win today then basically come this time next month Man U pretty much WILL be champions.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Heroic stuff from Everton, my boy Seamus Coleman was GOATing.

Battered them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

not sure why anyone is surprised by this. bobby cant get anything at goodison to save his life. was always on the cards after last weeks shocker too.

3 at the back was beyond, beyond retarded. kolarov is shit at anything besides set pieces, and we have a fit proper left back! it's like we just turn up to goodison and hand everton the 3 points, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Everton shit!#MoyesOut

What a difference a week makes. Superb performance from Everton. As for the ref, enjoy next weekend off Mr Probert.


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yeah that Jelavic finish was absolutely brilliant. 

Couldn't have finished more perfectly.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

MOYES OUT

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well done to all genuine Everton fans. Fuck off to the anti-Moyes brigade.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Mozza where you at bruh?


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I'm worried that Man Utd may win the league at the Emirates now :sad:

Anyway, must win game today against Swansea. If we win today then we have a chance to close the gap at 4 points (with a game in hand). Spurs arguably have the hardest fixture list as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That was a great game, really exhilarating. That's 4 times on the spin that City have lost at Everton. Truly their bogey team.


----------



## T-C

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well that went well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fellaini and Pienaar miss the Spurs game. Easy.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

City lose, Leeds lose, must end with a United win.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fergies gunna be gunning so hard for that FA Cup now the leagues over.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Fellaini and Pienaar miss the Spurs game. Easy.



8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

city :argh:

Incoming sack for Robeto


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great to see Osman play so well too. Better than :barry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Another win when the pressure is off.

Let's try and beat a team we should do.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

1-0 down. told you so scorpio


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yup gonna be a LOLERPOOL day


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> 1-0 down. told you so scorpio


Scoring early for us is not a good thing. But man I love Morgan


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Another win when the pressure is off.
> 
> Let's try and beat a team we should do.


Are you an Everton fan? 

If you are, and that's immediately what you think after the game today then I'm so glad I'm not like you.




Cookie Monster said:


> Fellaini and Pienaar miss the Spurs game. Easy.


The only negative from today. All 3 yellows were deserved, too.

Great performance by us though, everyone put a shift in, especially Coleman and Anichebe, with Gibson/Mucha/Osman all having very good games, as well as Peanuts and Mirallas before they went off. Heitinga, Baines and Distin each had moments were they stopped a City chance too. Great, great performance. I reserve judgement on Naismith but he didnt do too bad, and great to see Jelavic score.

Never believed I'd have got home today after beating City, clean sheet and goal for Jelavic.

What a strike from Osman.

Feared when we went a player down, just got back and seen the decisions and he deserved to go, but we fought on. Reminded me when we beat United a few years ago when Rodwell scored.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Another win when the pressure is off.
> 
> Let's try and beat a team we should do.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh dear.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We haven't won any of our games when Morgan scores this season, let's hope that changes


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

God I love you Guzan. Two brilliant saves, absolutely fucking brilliant saves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

we'd have to look like we want to play before we get close to scoring. Woeful start so far.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> we'd have to look like we want to play before we get close to scoring. Woeful start so far.


If it helps, we always concede when we look our most comfortable.


----------



## ABK

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> Another win when the pressure is off.
> 
> Let's try and beat a team we should do.


Lol. The Mozza way. Playing down a win that was so much needed.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Baker has balls. Going head-to-head with Samba...


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wow Rodriguez


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fucking hell Villa.

QPR are actually fucking surviving.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

So it begins with Jenas...

:shaq


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> If it helps, we always concede when we look our most comfortable.


Can't help it if Allen is trying to have the worst game in history. Skrtel isn't far behind in this WOAT race.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck off, QPR.

The Redknapp wankfeast that would ensue should QPR stay up doesn't bear thinking about. Hopefully they go down on the final day.

Cunts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

going to be one of those days. Suarez in clear on goal but oh wait, brought back for a phantom foul b/c this fat joke of a fucking linesman is fucking rubbish. Useless cunt.

Offside? Are you having a laugh you cunt? What is this linesman on? Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yeah this assistant clearly doesn't like us.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Amazing run from Townsend.

Still a bullshit free kick.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Assistant ref is outdoing Allen for worst performance which is fucking impressive.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Good to hear City lost :rvp


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Holy shit, QPR are one point from safety if they win this!

:arry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lambert > Defoe & Welbeck put together!!!

Ricky 4 England.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

2-0. I hate being proved right when Liverpool is losing but told you so scorpio :jose



> Interesting #LFC stat. Win percentage when Joe Allen starts (all competitions) - 36%. When he doesn't start - 65%. #Overrated


pretty much says it all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

no studge, you cant out nasri the master


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Awful football from us

The balloons were an omen


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Lambert > Defoe & Welbeck put together!!!
> 
> Ricky 4 England.


I said he should have been in the Euro's squad last year. He's a classy player.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Just checked in, 2-0? Jesus God in heaven, the fuck happened? :jones


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Man playing a team who doesn't sit back for once is nice, but us defensively means it's game on


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck Me can one of the Southampton fans or Liverpool fans please be fucking optimistic because reading your posts is making me want to jump off a fucking bridge


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

You clearly aren't watching the game. This is literally the worst performance all season (and we've had some shockers). Its 2-0 but Saints have bombed 3 more. 



DwayneAustin said:


> Just checked in, 2-0? Jesus God in heaven, the fuck happened? :jones


every Liverpool player is trying to be worst on ground except Enrique who didn't get the memo


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



R.Scorpio said:


> Man playing a team who doesn't sit back for once is nice, but us defensively means it's game on


As long as you pay that assistant at half time you should be fine. 

Us being shit + Linesman's help = pretty damn good win for southampton



danny_boy said:


> Fuck Me can one of the Southampton fans or Liverpool fans please be fucking optimistic because reading your posts is making me want to jump off a fucking bridge


Whenever we feel optimistic we lose. thus eventually you stop trying to be optimistic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well at least COUNTIHNO salvaged something before the half.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

#baller Coutinho!


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Coutinho :mark: We will not lose this game


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

May the collapse begin. Conceding goals at bad times, story of our season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

GABBYYYYYYY


----------



## God™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Stoke vs. West Brom is one of the shittiest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Coutinho :mark: *We will not lose this game*


See, a lot of people on this forum can learn a lot from DwayneAustin


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Man Southampton have destroyed us thus far. Literally felt like playing Barcalona with how bad we have been. Well at least Countihno got us a goal right before the end of the half. Even that of which came with some good luck off going straight through the legs. Really need to pick it up in the second half



danny_boy said:


> See, a lot of people on this forum can learn a lot from DwayneAustin


Man we suck anyway so were allowed to be pessismitic :lol. if anything have a go at the Man U guys who were bitching earlier on in the season when their team was something like 12 points clear of City


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

GABBY!!! You fucking beauty!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:mark: love coutinho


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

accidentally refresh the page and miss the villa goal.

Fuck this shit..Villa just won't die..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man we suck anyway so were allowed to be pessismitic :lol. *if anything have a go at the Man U guys who were bitching earlier on in the season when their team was something like 12 points clear of City*


I would but if I do I'm going to get a 5 paragraph essay in reply for reasons why they should be pessimistic, least the Liverpool fans on this forum get straight to the point :lol


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Villa score?

Triffic!!:arry


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Damn I need to hit the sack, gotta get up early. I'm ready to file this one with the about 20 others. More possession, more shots, no result. Love to wake up and see that I'm wrong.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:downing to save the day

hopefully lucas comes on for allen and :hendo2 comes on for downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Villa had one effort on goal, QPR had nine and could have scored from about 5 or 6 of them had it not been for Guzan/The post.

Crazy game. Have Villa in what is looking like a more and more realistic accumulator.


----------



## haribo

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> if anything have a go at the Man U guys who were bitching earlier on in the season when their team was something like 12 points clear of City


We still are. :hendo5


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Agbonlahor on a hot streak, that's 2 in 3,943 minutes of premier league football.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Agbonlahor on a hot streak, that's 2 in 3,943 minutes of premier league football.


He's almost back to his best...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Are you freaking serious, Diaby? Wow, so awful.. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Get in Aston Villa!!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fucking WEIMANN!!! Oh yes. Cesar should have done better, though...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Who scored for Villa?


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> We still are. :hendo5


:evra


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

FUCK SAKE WESTWOOD


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

If Swansea score and results stay the same, I'll be a Wigan win away from £2096. From a £2 bet.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

And I'm a Southend goal away from £20 

Only think that can cheer me up this afternoon
:mancini2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck off QPR. Fuck off.

Townsend and Jenas carrying them. WHAT IS THIS LIFE

And Arsenal score. Goodnight sweet £2.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great win and I celebrated like fuck at the time. 

Boss winning games when nobody gives you a chance and yet you crumble under the pressure of being expected to beat the nobodies.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



> De Gea, Smalling, Ferdinand, Vidic, Buttner, Welbeck, Giggs, Anderson, Young, Rooney, van Persie


buttner :argh:


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Inb4 United07 Lolerpool image


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

LOLERPOOL


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

OH MY FUCKING GOD, TACKLE THE CUNT FOR FUCK SAKE

Pitiful


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*But who was defence?*


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

FUCK YES!

BENTEKE!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

BENTEKEEEEEE, GET IN!!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:arry

Benteke!!:ti


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

CHRISTIAN FUCKING BENTEKERS DEM FF CAPTAIN POINTS!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Why the fuck would you take off Weimann?


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Skrtel can leave in the summer and no fucks would be given.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Inb4 United07 Lolerpool image


nah wouldnt want to kick someone when they're down



























actually i think ive lost the link 
















oh wait..










:troll


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Skrtel can leave in the summer and no fucks would be given.


He's declined so dramatically, we should have tried to sell to City when there were rumours of their interest in him.

Judging by Lucas' pace getting back for that third goal, I reckon Carra would give him a run for his money in a sprint


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Both Agger and Skrtel have been barely passable this season. Not horrible but far from their best. If only Kelly wasn't injured and Coates wasn't a spud :hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> nah wouldnt want to kick someone when they're down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i think ive lost the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll



enaldo 

Enjoy the rep :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I hate Michu. Hate him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great result for Arsenal. Better win tomorrow Spurs!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fulham are shit away. Which means we'll lose.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fucking fantastic win for the Villa. Two great results against relegation opponents.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*










:mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great win for Arsenal. Santi Cazorla is absolutely great. What a fucking great player.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Liverpool were beating the lower teams all year while failing to beat the top teams.

As soon as we start beating the top teams, we start jobbing to fucking Southampton.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I hope Swansea are still thinking of their summer holidays when we face them in a fortnight...

Twitter / OptaJoe: 0 - Swansea failed to register a shot on target in a home league game for the first time in the Premier League. Nullified.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We're finishing in the top 4. Deal with it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

It'll be Saint Totteringham's day soon enough. :argh:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I think it's time we incorporated comedy props (INB4 Reina/ Djimi Traore) into our press conferences. Any player (Gerrard) who mentions "perfect runs", "top 4" or anything else of a positive nature is subsequently bopped on the nose by an oversized, spring-loaded boxing glove and drowned in green goop from above. Unrelenting pessimism is the only way.

Somewhere, somehow, we're upsetting a fine balance in the universe. 

On the bright side at least we did our bit in driving the stake into QPR's survival hopes. :redknapp


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> It'll be Saint Totteringham's day soon enough. :argh:


 (Y)

Suprised to see TV5 and Chesny dropped again but they both deserve it, especially TV5. Fabianski is a decent keeper when given the chance, I liked his run in 2010-11 before he got injured.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Didn't watch the match but bloody pissed off with result. Not taking anything away from Southampton, well done to them. 

Didn't agree with starting 11 to be honest. Rodgers got it wrong today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Not too sure on a midfield 2 of Giggs and Anderson, would have preferred carrick in there


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Sleeper said:


> We're finishing in the top 4. Deal with it.


You can take that to the bank.

When Spurs win tomorrow and the odds go back up, I'm jumping right on Arsenal finishing top 4. Should've taken 15/8 after Spurs beat them.

Upcoming for Spurs in amongst Europa League fixtures;
Everton & City (h)
Swansea & Chelsea (a)


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Liverpool were beating the lower teams all year while failing to beat the top teams.
> 
> As soon as we start beating the top teams, we start jobbing to fucking Southampton.


And everything is right with the world once again


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Nige™;15451466 said:


> You can take that to the bank.
> 
> When Spurs win tomorrow and the odds go back up, I'm jumping right on Arsenal finishing top 4. Should've taken 15/8 after Spurs beat them.
> 
> Upcoming for Spurs in amongst Europa League fixtures;
> Everton & City (h)
> Swansea & Chelsea (a)


Agreed. We're Spurs, the true kings of the choke.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That ball from Young! Damnit!


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

i just hate liverpool, this is one of those days again


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

ROOOOOOONEY


great work from ferdinand


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:rooney ROOOOONEYYYYYYY


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Nige™;15451466 said:


> You can take that to the bank.
> 
> When Spurs win tomorrow and the odds go back up, I'm jumping right on Arsenal finishing top 4. Should've taken 15/8 after Spurs beat them.
> 
> Upcoming for Spurs in amongst Europa League fixtures;
> Everton & City (h)
> Swansea & Chelsea (a)


We'll beat Everton (No Pienaar or Fellaini) and Swansea (Holidays), sure of it. City and Chelsea are the tricky ones, but I don't see why we can't pick up three points against City, I'd take a point though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We couldn't possibly give less fucks about this game.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

It's so enjoyable watching Brendan in his post match interviews.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sell RVP and Rooney. They're shite. Get WEITEKE.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Sell RVP and Rooney. They're shite. Get *WEITEKE*.


:barry

Great performance from Weimann today.

There's gonna be some serious twitching tonight! :arry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

such BRAVERY from villa taking on the evil QPR and their bloated budget

villa winning today was not only a victory for them and hesk, but all of football

:barry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Ando, Rio, Buttner have been respectable. 

The rest. Utter shite.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Ando, Rio, Buttner have been respectable.
> 
> The rest. Utter shite.


yeah you'd have thought that after the result earlier they would have been really up for it, but its been terrible so far


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Was hoping Reading would get thrashed to bring their GD down.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Need a Reading goal here to stop this from being one of the worst days of sport ever.

Ireland lost
Everton won
Liverpool buried
Arsenal victorious
Wales 6 Nations Champs, although the alternative result here wouldn't have been much better
Potentially United

Save_Us.Noel Hunt

Edit: Or somebody who is actually still left on the field maybe, Save_Us.Le Fondre


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> Need a Reading goal here to stop this from being one of the worst days of sport ever.
> 
> Ireland lost
> Everton won
> Liverpool buried
> Arsenal victorious
> Wales 6 Nations Champs, although the alternative result here wouldn't have been much better
> Potentially United
> 
> Save_Us.Noel Hunt
> 
> Edit: Or somebody who is actually still left on the field maybe, Save_Us.Le Fondre


the way its been going Reading will probably score


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

9 more games and I can finally forget about last years Premier League's disaster.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That. Was. Fucking. Awful.

But 15 points and all that so.....wooo.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

So, my prediction of 5-2 didn't work out so well. :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wow just when i thought i would not see shitter performance than the one vs chelsea, saying that reading offered fuck all and i'm suprised de gea never went to sleep :lol.

Giggs, rio and vidic only players worth mentioning and carrick who when came on made us tick more as usual (our best player easily). RVP has went to shit recently mental midget stuff and lacking sharpness must think he's still at arsenal.

That performance was flatter than the so called ass on Mila Kunis.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Hats off to ESPN for picking that game tonight.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well Reading are Q.P.R. are down in my books, Wigan have two games in hand, one which is played tomorrow but after there FA-Cup semi they'll be back to 2 games, one of those will be away and the other is at home to Swansea before there final game at home to Aston Villa, but if they lose to both Newcastle and Norwich in there next 2 games then that's them down IMO 

Race for 4'th place is still interesting though :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

But anyway 15 points :fergie.

Ohh and Everton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Osman is boss


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I kind of hope we just win every game for the rest of the season, playing this badly, just to piss off everyone else.

Conversely, I also hope we start playing actual football again so it's at least watchable.

Good day for results :fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Well Reading are Q.P.R. are down in my books, Wigan have two games in hand, one which is played tomorrow but after there FA-Cup semi they'll be back to 2 games, one of those will be away and the other is at home to Swansea before there final game at home to Aston Villa, but if they lose to both Newcastle and Norwich in there next 2 games then that's them down IMO
> 
> Race for 4'th place is still interesting though :mark:


Wigan v Villa last day at JJB!:cheer

Hope it goes that far.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That ball moved a hell of a lot in the air. Great hit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I kind of hope we just win every game for the rest of the season, playing this badly, just to piss off everyone else.
> 
> Conversely, I also hope we start playing actual football again so it's at least watchable.
> 
> Good day for results :fergie



Likes of rvp, rooney, welbeck, young, cleverley and valencia remembering how to play would go a long way in witnessing some entertaining footy again from united.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We cant mathematically win the league against City, if city lose against newcastle and we beat sunderland, and then we beat city we would go 21 points ahead with 21 points remaining


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

City won't lose vs newcastle but it would be nice, i rekon we'll win it officially at the emirates or against villa.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

what an exciting end to the title race


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Prem, SPL, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A all pretty much done and dusted?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Serie A may still have some late drama


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Prem, SPL, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A all pretty much done and dusted?


Gonna have the find some Eredivisie streams, only 3 points separating the top 4 with 8 left to play


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Two London derbies on tomorrow. None on TV.


----------



## Zen

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

EPL title just got decided today pretty much.

Lol Fellani got suspended again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Gonna have the find some Eredivisie streams, only 3 points separating the top 4 with 8 left to play


Always been an entertaining league, along with French in terms of predictability before PSG came and spent big bucks on everything.

Dutch football is always good to win a fair bit of money on when dealing with just goals, always damn goals in that league and the second division too.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Two London derbies on tomorrow. None on TV.


All teams on TV have practically nothing to play for apart from Wigan :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Now this, is a class act story

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...lps-fan-with-bolton-wanderers-tickets-twitter


----------



## T-C

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We are not a good team to watch. At all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Awesome.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Might message Joey Barton for some marseille tickets.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> Now this, is a class act story
> 
> http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...lps-fan-with-bolton-wanderers-tickets-twitter


That is fucking brilliant


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Class. I wonder if a big time 'big head' from Premiership would do that?


----------



## Zen

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> Now this, is a class act story
> 
> http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...lps-fan-with-bolton-wanderers-tickets-twitter


:lmao awesome


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great result for us. It's all well and good beating teams that try to take us on in a passing game, but more teams than not prefer to sit back and counter. We need more quality to break teams down. Need to look at that for next season.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Anyone else see this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2294362/Lee-Nelson-Jason-Bent-dressed-Manchester-City-kit-arrested-tried-join-Roberto-Mancinis-men-pitch-Everton.html


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

QPR have some winnable home matches plus an away match against Reading at the end of the season so I wouldn't say they are down yet but they will probably have to win a minimum of 4-5 matches just to have hope

In fact I did the BBC predictor thing today and I have the current bottom 3 going down, only Reading finishing last


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Prem, SPL, La Liga, Bundesliga and Serie A all pretty much done and dusted?


If Juventus continue their CL run they might slip up a few times but the problem is Napoli are too inconsistent to challenge them and Milan are too far back

The only competitive title races in the top 10 European leagues are:

- Netherlands (PSV, Vitesse, Ajax, Feyenoord)
- Portugal (Benfica, Porto)
- Russia (CSKA, Anzhi, maybe Zenit)
Think there is one in Belgium as well but hard to see Anderlecht not winning there


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Everton are boss.

Liverpool are shit.

Moz is a happy Moz.

Let's start the early drinking for Sunday footy and Paddies day.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Skrtel had his "Risse 2008" moment against city and has been downhill since then. 

Time to move on friend


----------



## seabs

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*Performance yesterday summed our season up. Not playing well, doing the bare minimum but always winning games and breaking them records. Nuts that this could easily go down as our "best" league season. Surely Buttner won't get games once Fabio comes back. Can someone find Van Persie? Is Rio the best CB in the league this season?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*










kolo with another fantastic performance too. seems insane that bobby's horrid man management skills have frozen out two perfectly good centrebacks.


----------



## Vader

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

off the top of my head the best CB's have been Rio (who'd I'd definitely say has been the best), Nastasic and Jagielka. Williams and Vertonghen have been good as well.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I haven't seen much of Stoke, but hasn't Shawcross been pretty great. At least I know he was first half of the season.perhaps he has tailed off, just like his team.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

VERTONGHEN :mark:

Nastasic has been really impressive for his age. He'll be a star.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sunderland: Mignolet, Gardner, Rose, O'Shea (c), Cuellar, Vaughan, Larsson, Johnson, Sessegnon, Fletcher, Graham.
Subs: Bardsley, N'Diaye, Wickham, Colback, Bramble, McClean, Westwood.


Norwich: Bunn, R Martin (c), Bassong, Turner, Garrido, Johnson, Howson, E Bennett, Snodgrass, Hoolahan, Kamara.
Subs: Whittaker, Holt, Jackson, Fox, Becchio, R Bennett, Camp.


titus dropped :hb lack of Mangane on the bench is weird. He played 90 mins for the reserves so i assume his fitness is getting there and he can't be WORSE than Titus. Cuellar early season form and not January form plz. Rose back owns. Meh on Vaughan. Wickham back is good b/c it means options on the bench. Not confident though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That masked Torres *must* become a smilie :darkbarry


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Skrtel had his *"Risse 2008" moment* against city and has been downhill since then.
> 
> Time to move on friend


And what a moment it was. What a moment it was.


----------



## haribo

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*











Did anyone else catch after the Everton game that there were some Man City fans in the stand..dancing? :/


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Smiley needs to be called :zorres


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sunderland deserve to lose purely for having a player like Danny Rose at left back.

edit; well after that calamity they should win the game now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Well that isn't surprising at all. Had no idea how bad our next three games were either. Genuine fear of relegation now



Bubzeh said:


> Sunderland deserve to lose purely for having a player like Danny Rose at left back.


I'd say we deserve to lose because we're fucking awful. Rose is a brilliant left back. Probably our best pure defender.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sunderland are just as boring as Stoke...luckily I found an Ajax match on some Spanish speaking channel here


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

HOPE


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

LOL Bunn


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lee Camp.

I wonder if CM Punk is watching. :webb


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Somebody needs to tell Norwich that it's *Foot*ball that they're meant to be playing :terry


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

All the luck in the world on our side today. DOESNT MATTER THO 


Gardners pen technique is superb. No keeper is saving that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

worst handball since villa vs us.


----------



## Vader

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Sunderland deserve to lose purely for having a player like Danny Rose at left back.
> 
> edit; well after that calamity they should win the game now.


Have you watched any football this season? Rose has been immense.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Vader13 said:


> Have you watched any football this season? Rose has been immense.


This.

Loan has done him wonders. I live up North and all the Sunderland fans I bump into have said Rose has been there best player this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lloris
Naughton - Dawson - Caulker - Vertonghen
Dembele - Parker
Sigurdsson - Bale - Assou-Ekotto
Adebayor​
:mark: :mark:

Kyle Walker finally dropped and we get to see Ekotto further upfield. I've wanted that for ages, he is one of the best crossers and passers at our club. He is always bombing up and down the wing so I have no doubt he will help out Vertonghen.

Return of the Bale.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I would like to apologise to you, *BLACKANDRE*. When I don't have Bunn in goal for my fantasy team, he usually keeps a cleansheet. I put him in goal today and he gets sent off. It's all my fault. Sorry man.

You owe me an Angle gif as a thank you, *Shep*.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yeah Rose i'd say has only just been beaten out by Mignolet and that's only because Rose has missed a couple months with injury. Colback is no comparison as a replacement. Rose is so good. Would cum buckets if we got him permanently.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lloris
> Naughton - Dawson - Caulker - Vertonghen
> Dembele - Parker
> Sigurdsson - Bale - Assou-Ekotto
> Adebayor​
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> Kyle Walker finally dropped and we get to see Ekotto further upfield. I've wanted that for ages, he is one of the best crossers and passers at our club. He is always bombing up and down the wing so I have no doubt he will help out Vertonghen.
> 
> Return of the Bale.


Well, that's an interesting team. Surprising yet exciting to see Disco Benny further up the field. I thought Vertonghen might have been rested after 120 mins during the week but I guess not. And Also thought Holtby would come in for Sigurdsson due to him possibly being tired too.



Shepard said:


> Yeah Rose i'd say has only just been beaten out by Mignolet and that's only because Rose has missed a couple months with injury. Colback is no comparison as a replacement. Rose is so good. Would cum buckets if we got him permanently.


With us signing Zeki Fryers in January we have a lot of options at left back so I think there's a good chance you guys could keep Rose permanently. He'll be a Spurs legend forever anyway simply due to _that_ goal against Arsenal a few years ago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck, Dawson starts. I need O'Brien not to play to get Monreal in my team. If O'Brien plays I want to see us beat West Ham by 100 goals to 0.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well, that's an interesting team. Surprising yet exciting to see Disco Benny further up the field. I thought Vertonghen might have been rested after 120 mins during the week but I guess not. And Also thought Holtby would come in for Sigurdsson due to him possibly being tired too.


I'm actually started to believe it may be something similar to this:

Lloris
Naughton - Dawson - Caulker - Assou-Ekotto
Parker
Dembele - Vertonghen
Bale - Adebayor - Sigurdsson​
which I'd love. Vertonghen has all the ingredients to play further up field, plus it means he doesn't play right midfield and would give him a lot more licence to attack with both Vert and Parker behind him.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Does anyone actually think Bunn should have been sent off?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Oh damn, that would probably be even better. Vertonghen's played in midfield for Belgium a few times before for sure, and I think briefly for Ajax too. He definitely has the tools to play there. Plus I think I'd prefer that rather than him playing at left back.



SN0WMAN said:


> Does anyone actually think Bunn should have been sent off?


I just rewound Sky to see it and it looked a bit harsh. It did hit his arm, but had his arm not been in the way it looks like his chest would have stopped the ball anyway. Meh.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Chelsea 6-0 WHU
Spurs 0-1 Fulham

Please


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Yeah Rose is from up north (leeds originally i think) so he says he's really happy here and enjoys the attention. Apparently if he isn't getting games for spurs he'll look elsewhere. Picking up that left back in january actually gave me hope b/c i thought they'd be mad to let him go before then. Still think they would be tbh.



Joel said:


> I would like to apologise to you, *BLACKANDRE*. When I don't have Bunn in goal for my fantasy team, he usually keeps a cleansheet. I put him in goal today and he gets sent off. It's all my fault. Sorry man.
> 
> You owe me an Angle gif as a thank you, *Shep*.


hooked you up brah


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



SN0WMAN said:


> Does anyone actually think Bunn should have been sent off?


I do.

*Puts analyst hat on*

If Bunn hadn't used his hands, the ball would have hit his chest and it would have created backspin, causing the ball to go up in the air and harder for him to clear quickly.

By using his hands, he knocked in out in front of him, making it easier for him to clear, giving him an unfair advantage.

Can't wait until me and :gnev have our own analysis show together


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Let's be serious for a second, saying Danny Rose has been one of the best players at Sunderland this season is like saying Rowdy Rathore was the best Bollywood film of 2012.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

let's be serious, you don't have a clue


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

how much sunderland have you actually watched this season? Because we have one of the best keepers and left backs in the league. Not to mention good wingers and forwards. We just dont have a right back, any good centre back, or a decent fit centre mid. That lack of depth is our main problem.


----------



## Vader

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Bubz, how high?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Bubzeh in not knowing football shocker.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

why does anyone engage with bubzeh? you know he's a muppet.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:brodgers

How much will Brendan sign Rose for in the Summer?


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Not as much as you'd pay to give Agent Rafa sweet sweet gobbies.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Johnny Howson. Now there's a player and a half.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Preoccupied with Rovers, what's up with these handballs/red cards for Norwich? It's no surprise really with the six fingers they have. Always reminds me of this, one of the best sets I've seen!






1:04 - 1:41, then rips on Londoners!!:lol

*Edit:* Gardner bringing them fantasy points! Come on AJ, get a goal too will ya?!


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Getting a bit dark for Danny Rose down in Russell Martin's pocket.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:lmao norwich are having the best of luck today


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

WHAT CRACKING DEFENDING. 

Those wild arms!!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

first fellaini, now rose

WEEKEND OF THE BLIND


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

lmao if we dont win after all these decisions our way we deserve to go down


BIG TITUS can fuck off. WHY NOT KADER


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I've just taken a look at Sunderland's remaining games :wilkins 

They need a goal here or they will probably be the team most at risk to Wigan's inevitable late season revival.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Don't deserve to win this.


Don't really deserve to be in the league if this is how the rest of our games go. We'd need to get super lucky against utd or chelsea (more the latter) and we're going to get demolished in the derby.

I mean our goal came from a pen. Wickham was brought on too late, Johnson and Sessegnon should be on opposite wings. Bramble shouldnt be playing football and really neither should Cuellar. Midfield looks lost without Cattermole and i dont even know when he's back. We'd probably rush it anyway and get him injured again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Shepard said:


> lmao if we dont win after all these decisions our way we deserve to go down
> 
> 
> BIG TITUS can fuck off. WHY NOT KADER


Hasn't raped anyone yet





but soon :mangane


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sorry everyone for doubting Danny "15 million pound" Rose with my limited footballing knowledge. The lad did brilliantly up against the 10 men of Norwich City and I bet MOTM Russell Martin won't be getting much sleep tonight.

Oh, the handball was inside the box too. :fergie


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Aston Villa V Sunderland
Sat 27 Apr 15:00 

Sunderland V Stoke
Sat 4 May 15:00 


Sunderland V Southampton
Sun 12 May 15:00 

at the very least need 7 points from these, if not 9. Even then that might not be enough. Spurs away last day. Might be the first time in forever I don't want a great escape from Wigan. Graham can fuck off now too. Lethargic as fuck and confidence is shot. Would much sooner stick Wickham in alongside Fletcher.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

BALE IS A LEFT MIDFIELDER, PUT HIM LEFT MIDFIELD.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

A fucking pathetic performance from us today Shepherd. We kinda need the mags to win here


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Threw £10 on Newcastle or Draw. 

Feel stupid backing against Cockroach FC in the run in of the season.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

*Rousey*, your title "let go if you love the club". Who is that about?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Jesus_Hong said:


> *Rousey*, your title "let go if you love the club". Who is that about?












This lying little cocksucker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Shocking first half performance, everyones looking tired unsurprisingly and Bale is injured, lipped off at half time too. It is the annual bottling period though for Spurs so it is no surprise.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Has Bale been subbed? If he is I really am the fantasy jinx.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Is Bale subbed. If he is I really am the fantasy jinx.


I'd be very surprised if he came out for the second half and he doesn't we won't win this game. I doubt we have enough in our team to win without him at this rate, everyone looks dead on there feet.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

How are you posting here yet also playing in goal for wigan JOEL? :hmm:




Jesus_Hong said:


> A fucking pathetic performance from us today Shepherd. We kinda need the mags to win here



depressing to consider it mate but we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck my bet, hope Wigan smash Newcastle for dressing up like nobheads.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

JOEL. Why didn't you tell us you signed for Wigan Bro?


----------



## God™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Ba just Torres'd a one on one. :fpalm:


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Damn it, I was watching the Spurs game and the Chelsea game, but now I have to watch the Wigan game too incase I miss JOEL making a mistake or something


----------



## EGame

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:avb1

THE WOAT


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Focus Fulham!! Come on!


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> JOEL. Why didn't you tell us you signed for Wigan Bro?


I'm very modest. Didn't want to bring on too much attention.


----------



## God™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

LAMPARD

*200*


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

THE LEGEND

200

THE FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

**200** to the legend. Awesome.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> I'm very modest. Didn't want to bring on too much attention.


A new modest less "FUCK THIS" Joel? Not bad :lelbron


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

200 goals for Lampard. About 25% of them were probably against West Ham, ALWAYS scores against them.

Wigan great escape begins

Edit: Commentator says he's only scored five against West Ham? Seemed like a lot more


----------



## God™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Tony Gale is a biased cunt.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Hope Fulham hang on!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



DwayneAustin said:


> 200 goals for Lampard. *About 25% of them were probably against West Ham, ALWAYS scores against them.*
> 
> Wigan great escape begins
> 
> Edit: Commentator says he's only scored five against West Ham? Seemed like a lot more


I think you mean Aston Villa bro :robben2


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> I think you mean Aston Villa bro :robben2


 How many goals has he scored against them?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That attempt at a tackle was atrocious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

It's easy to goalkeep and post when there is a long injury.

Hopefully Hairdara is ok.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Absolute horror tackle by Mcnamaman in the Wigan/Newcastle game, should be off but the Ref hasn't even given a foul


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Lampard 201 please.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Just seen another angle on that tackle, and it just gets worse. Full-blooded, studs up to the knee.

How nothing was given at all, I don't know.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

With the huge amount of games we played this season, it would have been great to add Lukaku to the rotation of the team. Giving him more experience on this caliber. He's still doing great though.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Rock316AE said:


> With the huge amount of games we played this season, it would have been great to add Lukaku to the rotation of the team. Giving him more experience on this caliber. He's still doing great though.


 The next Drogba :terry


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> This lying little cocksucker.


Ah, I see. Do you think Moyes will stay? I really hoped you guys would win the FA Cup this season


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

This is why we can't have nice things.

Tottenham are a laughing stock


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

MARK SCHWAZER OR W.E THE GOAT (pls hold on)


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*










Fucking disgusting.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

John Carver has gone completely psycho


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

IT'S ALL KICKING OFF AT WIGAN! FIGHT YOU BASTARDS, FIGHT

Edit: ^^Horrific tackle that


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

About fucking time Spurs started slipping up.

Let the downfall begin :lucas


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Chelsea 6-0 WHU
> Spurs 0-1 Fulham
> 
> Please


IT'S ON!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We're a one man team - no Lennon, no win.

:troll


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Going for a hat-trick of falling out of the top four at the end of the season it seems. Oh and Defoe please fuck off you absolute waste of space.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I wonder if anyone on here will start to believe me and see why I'm negative towards Spurs and games. We've never had "form" this season. Bar Bale's brilliance and the occasional others chipping in now and again, we have mostly played shit many more times then we have played well this season. 

I got slated time and again here for being negative after a win. Well, my friends, there is a reason I cared about the performances of the team rather than the results because THIS was always going to happen. It was just a case of when!

It was always going to happen though, it happened last year when we had more skilled footballers like van der Vaart and Modric, as well as Adebayor playing for a contract etc. We have Swansea away next, sure they are on there holidays but they'll probably end up beating us before we meet Everton, Chelsea and Man City :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

I can't even watch that tackle again, just makes me wince


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Going for a hat-trick of falling out of the top four at the end of the season it seems. Oh and Defoe please fuck off you absolute waste of space.


Like I said after the Liverpool loss, the win over Arsenal meant absolutely NOTHING except bragging rights with Arsenal fans. We simply didn't capitalize. They are the ones now laughing at us, 4 points behind us and a game in hand to make it 1 point behind us with an easier run in then we have. In fact speaking to a few of them the only game they are worried about is West Brom away :lol

We have Swansea, Stoke and Chelsea away as well as hosting Everton and Man City. If we do it, we probably deserve fourth place based on results but we won't. We do it time and time again, we did it last year, we did it the year before.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> I can't even watch that tackle again, just makes me wince


Mcmanaman one? it was a fucking disgrace and makes my blood boil he should be banned.

Halsey is a prick for missing that absolute shocker.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

fucking hell, just seen the challenge, how on earth was a foul not given??


surely he has to get a retrospective ban


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

That is one sick tackle. Shin high tackles are disgusting but fuck, that's just above his knee.

I already know what Martinez is going to say: ''He's not that type of player.''


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

One of my mates knows him, pretty sure every football fan everywhere will hate him for a long long time now and for good fucking reason.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We have to be considered favourites over Spurs now to finish in the top four given we have a home game in hand against them, have a much better goal difference, and an easier run in. Obviously there's a long way to go, but I'd give us a 60% chance of finishing above Spurs now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

FA surely has to ban him and i hope he misses the semi final of the cup.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

We had the same problem last season, its not new and we chose not to do anything about it. We don't have replacement for our wingers other than sticking central attacker out there to "do a job".


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:hazard is so fun to watch when he isn't just in a passing only mood.

Edit: And now scores. Ridiculous player.


----------



## God™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

HAZARD has activated god mode today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Spurs :lmao.

Hopefully Arsenal and Chelsea go on a run and knock Spurs out of the top 4. Then we'll get Bale for a few million quid less in the summer.


:fergie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> We had the same problem last season, its not new and we chose not to do anything about it. We don't have replacement for our wingers other than sticking central attacker out there to *"do a job".*


It's Harry all over again! :argh:


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

1 - Messi
2 - Ronaldo
3 - Falcao
4 - Hazard


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Barca, City, Real or United where is bale going?


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

McManaman just sealed Wigan's relegation. Every season they have been surviving through the goodwill sent to them by football fans everywhere, gave them energy, it was like some hoo-doo shite. 

Dat karma will kick in now though.

Hazard :hazard


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's Harry all over again! :argh:


If we are considered a one man team, then the one player is not Gareth Bale, it's Aaron Lennon. His speed, workrate, intelligent runs and width is stretching the opponents, giving us the space we need for players like Gareth Bale to shine. Happened last year when he got injured, happening this year.

Can't do nothing but blame AVB for the past two losses with brain dead tactics. To bring Lennon on in the Europa League game when this Fulham game was more important is just brain fart of the highest order.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca, City, Real or United where is bale going?


Not a chance Levy would sell Bale to an English club. Real of course. :agree:



Cookie Monster said:


> If we are considered a one man team, then the one player is not Gareth Bale, it's Aaron Lennon. His speed, workrate, intelligent runs and width is stretching the opponents, giving us the space we need for players like Gareth Bale to shine. Happened last year when he got injured, happening this year.
> 
> Can't do nothing but blame AVB for the past two losses with brain dead tactics. To bring Lennon on in the Europa League game when this Fulham game was more important is just brain fart of the highest order.


Yeah, hopefully Lennon's injury isn't too bad. I'm not sure what the deal is on it, but he came on in midweek like you said so it can't be that bad. We need to get him back asap.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca, City, Real or United where is bale going?


Nottingham Forest on loan


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nottingham Forest on loan


But does he have 20/20 vision.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barca, City, Real or United where is bale going?


United.

Bale on the left, Nani on the right, Van Persie up top with Rooney or Kagawa in behind.

Can't wait for Fifa 14! :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Absolutely love Azpilicueta. So fucking solid. If he ever gets a consistent cross he's gonna be mega.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> United.
> 
> Bale on the left, Nani on the right, Van Persie up top with Rooney or Kagawa in behind.
> 
> Can't wait for Fifa 14! :mark:


:kobe

c'mon be serious




enaldo is obviously going to be on the left


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> United.
> 
> Bale on the left, Nani on the right, Van Persie up top with Rooney or Kagawa in behind.
> 
> Can't wait for Fifa 14! :mark:



Plus Zaha.


Sorry young and valencia.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

forgetting grandpa giggsy :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> forgetting grandpa giggsy :fergie


CM supremo :terry

He can play anywhere really and still bause.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> United.
> 
> Bale on the left, Nani on the right, Van Persie up top with Rooney or Kagawa in behind.
> 
> Can't wait for Fifa 14! :mark:





united_07 said:


> :kobe
> 
> c'mon be serious
> 
> enaldo is obviously going to be on the left


Man you guys are really hyped up for Fifa 14's career mode arn't ya :fergie

Also that Mcmanaman challange was disgusting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man you guys are really hyped up for Fifa 14's career mode arn't ya :fergie
> 
> Also that Mcmanaman challange was disgusting.



You will have to wait and see who suarez signs for before you get excited :torres.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Santon :mark: Fuck Wigan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

SANTON


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Tried my best to save that, but just squeezed in :sad:

Edit: Ba has turned WOAT. We turn strikers WOAT.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Tried my best to save that, but just squeezed in :sad:
> 
> Edit: Ba has turned WOAT. We turn strikers WOAT.


Some good news for Lukaku then :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> Some good news for Lukaku then :lol


Some WOAT seemed to be seeping into him last season. Thankfully he got out before it became lethal.

Poor Falcao if he comes.


----------



## Humph

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Fuck off Wigan.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wigan score a Fifa goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

:lmao thats handball, officials having a terrible game


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Oh Newcastle.......


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

GET IN WIGAN!


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

lolhandball

DAT WIGAN SURVIVAL RUN


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Solid heel turn from Wigan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Solid heel turn from Wigan.


Felt Everton's yesterday was booked better tbh


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Should of been down to 10 men and then a handball in the build up to the winning goal

Those Wigan Cunts are going to survive again aren't they?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Newcastle got screwed the handball and McCuntaman should have been sent off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Felt Everton's yesterday was booked better tbh


I dunno. To break a man's leg and not even get penalised and then to cheat to score the winning goal in the last minute of the 90 is pretty outrageous.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Title race is over so better make that Relegation fight more exciting.

Ref misses a leg breaker and a handball. Wigan win. Wigan's annual run brings in the ratings :vince2

#Conspiracy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Hope Haidara is okay.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wigan always survive

no matter what

its like a law


----------



## CGS

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> I dunno. To break a man's leg and not even get penalised and then to cheat to score the winning goal in the last minute of the 90 is pretty outrageous.


Not denying that. Wigan's heel turn was very impressive. just felt that Everton had the better build after being denied the offside goal. Plus Felliani's & Osman(?) double handball was brilliantly booked


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wigan are like that turd that no matter how often you flush, they just won't go away.

Although I actually sort of like Wigan tbh. It would be awesome if they somehow managed to reach a decade of Premier League seasons. I'm fairly certain that ahead of every season they've been in the league, they've been one of the 3 favourites for relegation. It's certainly been that way for the past 5 seasons.


----------



## united_07

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> I already know what Martinez is going to say: ''He's not that type of player.''


:lmao yep

he even tried to justify it by saying he got the ball first


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

anybody heard that Odemwingie going crazy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if anyone on here will start to believe me and see why I'm negative towards Spurs and games. We've never had "form" this season. Bar Bale's brilliance and the occasional others chipping in now and again, we have mostly played shit many more times then we have played well this season.
> 
> I got slated time and again here for being negative after a win. Well, my friends, there is a reason I cared about the performances of the team rather than the results because THIS was always going to happen. It was just a case of when!
> 
> It was always going to happen though, it happened last year when we had more skilled footballers like van der Vaart and Modric, as well as Adebayor playing for a contract etc. We have Swansea away next, sure they are on there holidays but they'll probably end up beating us before we meet Everton, Chelsea and Man City :lol


Always slate you for your pessimistic posts, but I'm starting to believe you now :downing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Great idea for me to wait for Spurs' inevitable win today so the odds of Arsenal finishing top 4 would drift. Bollocking bollocks. Well done Spurs. The Spurs Choke is going to be more popular very soon than the Harlem Shake.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Always slate you for your pessimistic posts, but I'm starting to believe you now :downing


Tottenham going full on Daniel Bryan right now.

Our fourth place hopes will end within 18 seconds soon.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Just fuck right off Wigan you pathetic excuse for a club. 

Disgrace.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

In years past I'd be wishing that Wigan would go down and never see the light of day again but after how we've dealt with them this season I'm relatively indifferent.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Wasn't able to watch the game but holy shit at that tackle. Awful.


----------



## DA

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> In years past I'd be wishing that Wigan would go down and never see the light of day again but after how we've dealt with them this season I'm relatively indifferent.


This season was a once off. I fully expect the 1-1 draw at Anfield next season on a Monday night and a 3-1 defeat at their ground on a Saturday evening during the Winter.


----------



## ABK

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

The player who made the tackle should be banned from playing football for a lengthy period. No attempt to get the ball whatsoever. Atrocious.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

You know it's March when Wigan turn it on to survive comfortably, Spurs collapse and Liverpool begin to talk about next year.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Sunderland are a decent shout to get relegated at 6/1 w/ QPR and Reading . Those two are all but down.

Man Utd and Chelsea next and they haven't won since January.

:mon


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

The race for 4th should be fun with nearly everybody seeming to have meltdowns the past week or two.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*

Why has CM been humbled ?


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Garth Crooks again :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I called it at Christmas but I'll say it again,i think Sunderland are going down


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Poor poor cookie monster

I guess Spurs losing was too much for him


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Neymar mentions us along with Barcelona and Madrid. Small victories :kobe3

I mean he verbally sucks Barca's dicks with talk of Messi, Iniesta and Xavi, Cesc and Avles. And saying they are the team that impresses him the most. But still... He put name dropped us next to the two best teams in the world :rose1


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Didn't even see Grant Holt try and kill Mignolet, such a fucking cunt.

EDIT:









I still think is a Pen. I'M LOOKING AT YOU KIZ.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Let me just say this; in Hazard we have a player whose pure talent is ridiculously high. He has that ball glued to feet factor that the likes of Messi, Iniesta and Zidane have. *I am not saying he is as good as them, so get to fuck out if you try to pin that on me*. What I am saying is that he's only just turned 22 and he's not even half way in reaching his potential. He still needs to arrive to big games, he still needs to make the right decisions and he still needs to realise his true talents.

He may have the most pure talent in the league. He won't be at Chelsea for too long though, which makes me sad. But as long as we get a £60m+ deal, then no worries.

I would also like to say that Azilicueta is awesome. If he develops a consistent cross then he's going to be one of the best right backs around. His defensive skills are fantastic. He is improving fast on the offensively. Only £7m. Great signing (Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well, we currently have Spain's starting Right Back

Personally I find that rather cool

Entire squad oozes bucket loads of potential. The fact Mata, Oscar, Hazard, Cesar, Moses are all younger than 25? Thats insane

Slot in DeBruyne, Courtios, Lukaku and Chalobah. And we've got a hell of a squad ready


----------



## kingfunkel

Redead said:


> Well, we currently have Spain's starting Right Back
> 
> Personally I find that rather cool


Juanfran? Or has he been replaced


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



kingfunkel said:


> Juanfran? Or has he been replaced


I believe REDEAD called up Del Bosque and told him to start Azpilicueta or else.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Indeed I did

Juan can stay on the bench forever though

Dont wanna tire the great JUAN out


----------



## kingfunkel

Haha well that's good enough for me 

But should be a great future battle for the RB position between him and Montoya. Montoya has the advantage of playing for Barca.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Neymar. Even his hype has hype.

He's ranged from anonymous to pure garbage in all of the televised games I've seen him in. I can give him a pass for the Barca Vs. Santos game as nobody on his team touched the ball. Seems extremely petulant, too, interested to see how he would deal with being booted for 90-minutes by midfield generals. mghendowithabeard

He looks amazing in YouTube compilations, though. Unbelievable tekkers.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I think Neymar will flop. I can see Oscar being the face of Brazilian football in 2/3 years time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Why has CM been humbled ?


Gareth Bale told him he was signing for united and CM couldn't handle it without posting pictures of naked men from his gay porn collection all over the classic wrestling section

EDIT: Or maybe this 



Cookie Monster said:


> GET IN WIGAN!


You don't fuck with Mag or GL without Phil Mitchell breaking down your front door


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

OUCH! Just saw that Wigan player kicking the Newcastle player (yeah I forgot the names..) in the knee, was nasty and should've been a red! 

On the upside, 2-0 today against the Hammers! Back into third above Spurs and Arsenal, suck on THAT Gooners!


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> OUCH! Just saw that Wigan player kicking the Newcastle player (yeah I forgot the names..) in the knee, was nasty and should've been a red!
> 
> On the upside, 2-0 today against the Hammers! Back into third above Spurs and Arsenal, *suck on THAT Gooners!*


No. It is not "suck on THAT Gooners!". There's still 9 games to play and we're only 5 points ahead.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> Indeed I did
> 
> Juan can stay on the bench forever though
> 
> Dont wanna tire the great JUAN out


Or he might get pissed off at the lack of opportunities in the NT and hop on to the Barca train when Iniesta hangs up his boots. ep


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah if Bale turns it on again and Wenger pulls off his yearly 4th place trophy run, we are fucked

We are by no means safe, not even close


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> OUCH! Just saw that Wigan player kicking the Newcastle player (yeah I forgot the names..) in the knee, was nasty and should've been a red!
> 
> On the upside, 2-0 today against the Hammers! Back into third above Spurs and Arsenal, suck on THAT Gooners!


i thought you were a barca fan now

minisxe.

mcmanaman is a horrendous little scrote. worst of those kind of tackles since mario's on song/sagna (forget which one)

holt should've seen red for lunging 2 footed on mignolet and kneeing him in the head.

still dont believe bassong's was a red. slowing it down always makes it look worse. chesting it down onto your arm as your moving it away is just unlucky.

do have to laugh at the predictions that spurs would finish above us. chelsea can have 2nd for all i care, automatic qualification to the cl is all that matters. would still prefer 2nd but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> do have to laugh at the predictions that spurs would finish above us. chelsea can have 2nd for all i care, automatic qualification to the cl is all that matters. would still prefer 2nd but it really doesn't matter.


According to Irish Jet, Spurs are "absolutely" finishing above Chelsea. He only said this because we upset him and lost to City, but still...

You'll finish second. Quite comfortably too. We're still battling for one of the 3rd or 4th positions. We have A LOT of work to do to secure one of those positions. Want third bad, because obviously no stupid qualifiers. But at this moment I wouldn't turn up my nose at fourth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We should aim for 4th

More qualification money 

:wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

lol at MOTD2 

To finish the show 'Here are some fouls that leave absolutely no debate as to the decision' 

Shows this


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> According to Irish Jet, Spurs are "absolutely" finishing above Chelsea. He only said this because we upset him and lost to City, but still...
> 
> You'll finish second. Quite comfortably too. We're still battling for one of the 3rd or 4th positions. We have A LOT of work to do to secure one of those positions. Want third bad, because obviously no stupid qualifiers. But at this moment I wouldn't turn up my nose at fourth.


i think we'll finish 2nd too. it's the overreaction of one bad game as southampton and our annual loss at goodison. we'll probably only lose like 1 more game this season.

Shane Duffy ‏@ShaneDuffy34
I love being Irish, it's the best thing in the world and who ever ain't Irish I feel sorry for u except Everton fans love use aswell !!

Shane Duffy ‏@ShaneDuffy34
“@DionArranmore16: @ShaneDuffy34 I'm Irish and you're a twat”

So is ur ma

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Maybe we should rename Stamford Bridge the Garden of Eden

:hazard


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hazard has been stellar, brilliant signing...:nando

Lampard's gonna Lampard as usual 

Third place wassgood


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Let me just say this; in Hazard we have a player whose pure talent is ridiculously high. He has that ball glued to feet factor that the likes of Messi, Iniesta and Zidane have. *I am not saying he is as good as them, so get to fuck out if you try to pin that on me*. What I am saying is that he's only just turned 22 and he's not even half way in reaching his potential. He still needs to arrive to big games, he still needs to make the right decisions and he still needs to realise his true talents.


Hazard reminds me of Hleb, in that despite his mega talent, he hasn't lit the Premier League on fire yet as he's still coming to terms with the differences in the teams and leagues that he swapped. Hleb similarly took a year to hit his best form, but after that year, he just took off. Hazard is also faster than Hleb and can actually score goals, so I fear how good he might become in the future.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hleb? Really?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hleb is one of the best players we've had for the past 5 years. In 07/08 he was the second best player in the league behind Ronaldo.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*I'll be sold on Hazard when he's a game changer in a big match against a big team that's playing well. Yeah he looks great when he's on but look at the teams he's been on against this season. Teams like Wigan and West Ham. He'll possibly get there one day but I really don't see the hype right now.

Martinez defending Macca after that tackle. Amazing. Such tinted glasses when it comes to Wigan. Halsey's view was blocked tbf to him. He's had a pretty bad season though coming off his cancer treatment. Assistant's view seemed clear enough to see it though. Totally stupid to jump in that fashion at that height. Good to chance Haidara's career is ruined now at a top level. He'll probably miss the Cup Semi now. Serves him right. 

Sunderland/Villa is huge right now. Fancy the loser of that to go down. Villa if it's a draw. Wigan should be ok if they keep their top players fit. Sunderland might get lucky playing us and Chelsea either side of the Monday Cup Replay. Villa/Stoke/Southampton in consecutive weeks. HUGE. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport
Chairman Dave Whelan says @LaticsOfficial's McManaman got the ball “clean as a whistle” when he tackled Haidara

and after all that song and dance about wio wanting a spot in the england squad, he fucking pulls out :lmao. come on camel gob.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dave Whelan in 'being a prick' shocker

LOL at Rio :fergie


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dave "I'm Dave, 'Dave Whelan' Whelan, me" Whelan, me


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Glad he isn't joining up. We need him fit for the Chelsea replay. Can't blame him for choosing club over country after the way he's been treated by England at times over the past few years.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ferdinand can do what he wants after the way the FA have treated him in the past


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










tremendous journalism. this is the quote:



> ‘I dream of playing in Europe, for a big club like Barcelona, Real Madrid and Chelsea,’ he said.
> 
> ‘Who wouldn’t dream about playing alongside Messi, Xavi and [Andres] Iniesta? They’re all great players.
> 
> ‘Yes, Barcelona [impress me the most], they have great players like Xavi, Iniesta, [Cesc] Fabregas and Dani Alves.
> 
> ‘[But] there’s no point in speculating when I’ll leave Santos. I’ll leave when I want to.
> 
> ‘I don’t know where I would fit in if I joined Barca but I know my place is at Santos right now.’


we're not mentioned anywhere, he never says he would never play for us, but we've been snubbed? brilliant.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Glad he isn't joining up. We need him fit for the Chelsea replay. Can't blame him for choosing club over country after the way he's been treated by England at times over the past few years.*





united_07 said:


> Ferdinand can do what he wants after the way the FA have treated him in the past


:kobe what fucking shit. Either you want to play for your country all the time or you retire from internationals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *I'll be sold on Hazard when he's a game changer in a big match against a big team that's playing well. Yeah he looks great when he's on but look at the teams he's been on against this season. Teams like Wigan and West Ham. He'll possibly get there one day but I really don't see the hype right now.*


Changed last week's game at Old Trafford :rose1

Agree with what you are saying though. He still has a way to go, but he will get there though. Next year you will see his goal tally spike dramatically. Not even gonna use "imo" as I've seen it already









Hazard just has crazy ball control, with explosive pace. He needs to get a bit more greedy, as right now he is far too happy being the provider. But we have Mata and Oscar for that. Next season the manager needs to tell him that he has to be the second important source for goals. Behind Falcao of course.

Time for some wine:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Changed last week's game at Old Trafford :rose1
> 
> Agree with what you are saying though. He still has a way to go, but he will get there though. Next year you will see his goal tally spike dramatically. Not even gonna use "imo" as I've seen it already [imghttp://oi49.tinypic.com/7265xv.jpg[/img]
> 
> Hazard just has crazy ball control, with explosive pace. *He needs to get a bit more greedy*, as right now he is far too happy being the provider. But we have Mata and Oscar for that. Next season the manager needs to tell him that he has to be the second important source for goals. Behind Falcao of course.
> 
> Time for some wine:


surely chelsea cant just raise his wages after one season :jt1


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> surely chelsea cant just raise his wages after one season :jt1


Could offer him a 10 year extension worth £250k.


----------



## haribo

*Re: We need a new thread title - Oh, Premier League Thread*



Cookie Monster said:


> You know it's March when Wigan turn it on to survive comfortably, Spurs collapse and Liverpool begin to talk about next year.


Arsenal out of every cup bar the top 4 trophy, Chelsea have had several managers and Arry threatening to survive but ultimately failing. It's March alright :redknapp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Could offer him a 10 year extension worth £250k.


do it, woonee wouldn't be too happy his highest paid prem player title was taken away from him. would demand to leave and question the clubs ideals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

cookie monster please, we were talking about next year in fucking january :jt1



Joel said:


> Could offer him a 10 year extension worth £250k.


yeah dat 25k a year is a great extension :troll


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm not going to bang on about the decisions from yesterday because I'm sure that everybody on here has discussed them enough already. What I will say is that I'm really proud of the team for how they performed yesterday in spite of the circumstances, that's the first time that I have been able to say that for a few weeks as well. Norwich more than deserved that point.

Russell Martin was excellent yesterday, but that was hardly a one off seeing as he has been outstanding for the past two months. We’ve only conceded more than one goal once in the last seven games; we have also kept three clean sheets during that spell; that is largely down to Martin’s performances. He has also scored three goals and provided two assists this season. Possibly one of the most underrated full backs in the league. Tidy at the back, composed on the ball and is effective in the final third of the pitch; his own and the opposition’s.

I thought that Turner and Bassong were actually fairly solid, but both made colossal fuck ups that would cost us the potential to win the game. What the pair of them were thinking of for the incident that led to Bunn getting sent off (I’m not blaming him for that), I’ll never know. Bassong telling Tuner to head the ball back was silly because he could see that Big Mike wasn’t in the position to see what he was doing. That was definitely a case of if in doubt...put it out. It’s ironic that Turner was forced to become one of the sharpest operators in the second half due to his lackadaisical approach in the first half. Lee Camp should be commended for a solid second debut (he had a loan spell with us before).

Hoots pretty much got the team selection and tactical set up correct for once, Elliot Bennett was allowed a rare start on the right and he actually showed some quality. Playing right wingers on the right hand side, what a concept! Seeing us pin Sunderland in there half for large spells during the first thirty minutes was a rarity, but a more than welcome one. Usually we sit back and allow the opposition to come onto us, but we don’t have the pace to hit teams on the counter, thus why we have struggled to score many goals in recent weeks. We started yesterday’s game with a different approach and we actually scored. Hopefully Hughton takes note of this for future games against bottom half teams. Before the sending off there was only one team winning the game, and that was Norwich. When Holt came on he justified Hughton’s decision to drop him, looking overweight, sluggish and out of form. The chance he failed to take just summed his season up to a tee. I have no sympathy for Holt, especially after he spent the summer threatening to leave the club, only to be offered with a new deal that failed to motivate him out of his usual pre-season binge diet.

The only thing that Hughton got wrong was his decision to persist with the awful Howson, but Tettey was injured and David Fox (our best central midfielder last season) has been frozen out this season, mystifyingly to all Norwich fans. Lego Head Howson really is fucking useless...he can't tackle, mark, shoot, create or dribble and he takes three touches to get the ball under control. Sometimes his passing is decent, but he's nowhere near as good as Fox at it. We've also lost 60% of the matches that Howson has started since he has signed as opposed to our overall 40%. You do the maths. He's a championship player through and through. He can buggar off back to Leeds and take his fishing rod with him as far as I'm concerned; he’s the only one of the Leeds’ four who looks completely out of his depth...so far. Becchio has barely played but has showed promise; Bradley Johnson (who carried Howson yesterday) is average technically but dominates in 50/50's, has the energy to go box to box and gets a few goals/assists; Snodgrass is brilliant in general, but just a bit slow. 

Howson (£2-3 million) was one of Lambert's last two signings, the other being the equally awful Ryan Bennett for £3.5 million. Add in duds such as the perma-crocked, mediocre £2.5 million James Vaughan, the woeful loan signing of Richie De Laet, the £1 million clogger Leon Barnett and you can start to understand why Lambert has struggled in his new job which has required him to build a new team in limited time. To be fair to Lambert he has made some great signings as well, but he was given three years to build a premier league team. Hughton doesn't compare well to Lambert in terms of tactical nous and style of play but he sure is superior to the Scot on the transfer front. Bringing in the group of players that he did this season for roughly £12 million was just phenomenal. Hoots can also judge a centre half if you know what I mean; no explanations are needed for that one are they Paul?!

I would be lying if I said that I didn’t long for the days of Lambert being in charge once again, but I’m content with us playing rubbish football for a season or two if it means stabilizing the club’s future. I trust Hughton enough to get results, but he must add some entertainment value in the long term. The first half an hour of yesterday’s match was a wonderful exception.

On a side note, how cheeky was Hoolahan when he stole that goal from Kamara :lol I’ll let him off seeing as it was St Patrick’s day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> :kobe what fucking shit. Either you want to play for your country all the time or you retire from internationals.


are you saying he hasnt been treated badly by the FA/England??.

first he got an 8 month ban for missing a drugs test, despite taking a hair test which proved he hadnt taken anything for the past 6 months. Then the fact 240 tests were missed between 2007 to 2010, including 20 at premier league clubs, yet none of these were banned, and players who have failed drugs tests were given less of a ban. 

Then he got the captains armband taken away from him, without him being even told first before it was in the press

Then was dropped from the England team as Terry racially abused Anton, but Hodgson tried to say it was 'footballing reasons', then the likes of Martin Kelly were called in ahead of him.


He should have been told earlier as he is already on a specialised training schedule. Seen a journalist point out Hodgson did the same thing with Torres at Liverpool, came out and said he was going to play, before speaking to the medical staff, who told him he couldnt play.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

so why make yourself available and then pull out?


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> do it, woonee wouldn't be too happy his highest paid prem player title was taken away from him. would demand to leave and question the clubs ideals.


Judging by his overall performance this season, I think we better keep him there at United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> are you saying he hasnt been treated badly by the FA/England??.
> 
> first he got an 8 month ban for missing a drugs test, despite taking a hair test which proved he hadnt taken anything for the past 6 months. Then the fact 240 tests were missed between 2007 to 2010, including 20 at premier league clubs, yet none of these were banned, and players who have failed drugs tests were given less of a ban.
> 
> Then he got the captains armband taken away from him, without him being even told first before it was in the press
> 
> Then was dropped from the England team as Terry racially abused Anton, but Hodgson tried to say it was 'footballing reasons', then the likes of Martin Kelly were called in ahead of him.
> 
> 
> He should have been told earlier as he is already on a specialised training schedule. Seen a journalist point out Hodgson did the same thing with Torres at Liverpool, came out and said he was going to play, before speaking to the medical staff, who told him he couldnt play.


Can you read? Or understand basic English? I said either you want to play or you retire. You don't get to choose when you want to play for your country, no matter what they've done. If you're injured then fine, make yourself unavailable. 

Fergie came out earlier in the week and said they should manage his training and game workload and that he'd be joining up with the squad. If its a big deal then the club's doctors would rule him out before joining the squad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> so why make yourself available and then pull out?


he didnt say he was available for these particular games, but its just at this particular time he has a specialised training and medical schedule, and going into a very important time of the season he doesnt want to risk that

Hogdson should have at least spoke to him before selecting him asking whether he was available,


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> he didnt say he was available for these particular games, but its just at this particular time he has a specialised training and medical schedule, and going into a very important time of the season he doesnt want to risk that
> 
> Hogdson should have at least spoke to him before selecting him asking whether he was available,


Fuck that. Manager picks the side and if you're genuinely injured then you can pull out. However Rio isn't injured per se and 



> However, Ferguson - asked tonight if the defender would be joining up with England on Monday - told ESPN: "Yes."


his club manager and doctor already gave the all clear as long as he stuck to a training program. Either you're available all the time or not at all. Rio isn't bigger than the squad. You can't just come in for big games when you feel like pulling on an England shirt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

if you're not available you're not available. you dont get called up and then say 'oops sorry busy xoxo'. you at least have the courtesy to say when you get called up 'no'. not wait a few days,


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> Fuck that. Manager picks the side and if you're genuinely injured then you can pull out. However Rio isn't injured per se and
> 
> 
> 
> his club manager and doctor already gave the all clear as long as he stuck to a training program. Either you're available all the time or not at all. Rio isn't bigger than the squad. You can't just come in for big games when you feel like pulling on an England shirt.


well technically he was joining up with the squad on monday, just not to train, but to speak to Hogdson. Ferguson would have known what was going to happen :fergie

and he couldnt follow the planned programme if he did join up with england, as he put on his facebook



> I have withdrawn from the England Squad due to a pre-planned training and medical programme that I must follow.


Im guessing if he would have been able to stick to his programme, he would have joined up, but going into a very important time of the season, he didnt want to risk it


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So has Roy Hodgson just been Merked then?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I personally think Rio is entitled to do as he pleases after how he's been treated by Hodgson and England. They chose the racist over him and refused to admit it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I personally think Rio is entitled to do as he pleases after how he's been treated by Hodgson and England. They chose the racist over him and refused to admit it.


Gotta agree with this.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Atleast the racist had the common decency to withdraw out of international permanently instead of turning down the FA after they selected him

He may be racist, but atleaast he has manners

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well in Rio :fergie. Fuck international footbal, roy, the FA and England.


Hope he told them it was down to footballing reasons :woy


----------



## kingfunkel

Dave Whelan needs to just shut up before he looks more of a cunt, if that's possible. Mr "I didn't get to walk out at Wembley, so I'll walk my team out" is better at digging holes than HHH.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hasn't whelan also said the Mcmanaman challenge was fair :shaq


----------



## kingfunkel

WWE_TNA said:


> Hasn't whelan also said the Mcmanaman challenge was fair :shaq


Yep, "he won the ball so it's not a foul" :I "I hope to see him playing next week or the week after" and talking about the still pictures making the tackle look worse than what it was.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I love Dave Whelan, he's a genuine football guy but to say what he has about the tackle is stupid & wrong. As nice a lad as McManaman might be and he's right to defend him if that's the case but there can be no defence of the tackle. It was wreckless, not intentional but very, very dangerous.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Did Rio ever actually say he would be joining the squad? He should have just made a press statement and hoped the FA picked up on it.

Isn't it also just the same case as Ledley King that nobody complained about? Pulled out of mid season internationals because of his training programme but still went to the Euros?*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yes but to be fair, Ledley king isnt exactly you run of the mill football situation

especially in terms of training and injuries


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Allen done for the year. 

Hope he can get back to his early season form from this year for next year


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Probably the best for Allen to get an extended summer, seeing as he played in the Olympics. Hopefully Hendo starts most of the remaining games.

Interesting article here on Liverpool players win percentage since 2009/10.
http://tomkinstimes.com/2013/03/liverpools-losers-and-mental-scarring/



> -Martin Skrtel has only won one more league game than he’s lost in four years (41 to 40)
> -In terms of wins, Johnson, Lucas and Agger are all aboot 3% above the club win rate. Skrtel again is the big exception being 5% below.
> 
> 
> Combo	P W D L Loss% Win% PPG
> No Skrtel	29	17	7	5	17.2%	58.6%	2.00
> No Agger	35	12	10	13	37.1%	34.3%	1.22
> No Lucas	40	15	14	11	27.5%	37.5%	1.48
> No Gerrard	32	14	7	11	34.4%	43.8%	1.53
> No Johnson	20	6	8	6	35.7%	30.0%	1.31
> Here we see Skrtel doesn’t start and the team win% goes up to a very good 58% while the four-year loss% is almost halved to 17%. Points per game is a Champions-League-like 2.00.


Not good news for Skrtel.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just seen interview with Fergie from Friday talking about Rio's extensive planned medical programme. It seems legit to me and Roy said he didn't speak to Rio when he named the squad. If Rio wanted to stick two fingers up surely he'd have just retired from international football anyway. I can understand why he's pissed off with his & Anton's treatment though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Probably the best for Allen to get an extended summer, seeing as he played in the Olympics. Hopefully Hendo starts most of the remaining games.
> 
> Interesting article here on Liverpool players win percentage since 2009/10.
> http://tomkinstimes.com/2013/03/liverpools-losers-and-mental-scarring/
> 
> 
> 
> Not good news for Skrtel.


from twitter the other day



> Interesting #LFC stat. Win percentage when Joe Allen starts (all competitions) - 36%. When he doesn't start - 65%. #Overrated


:hmm:


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> from twitter the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting #LFC stat. Win percentage when Joe Allen starts (all competitions) - 36%. When he doesn't start - 65%. #Overrated
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:
Click to expand...




Spoiler: dat Points Per Game















:hmm: Damn stats


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










Dem stats


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

All of Artetas are back passes to PER.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Blackburn Rovers sack manager Michael Appleton after 67 days in charge at Ewood Park. Reserve team manager Gary Bowyer will take charge until the end of the season.


Venkys with those executive decisions.


----------



## Snowman

Anark said:


> Venkys with those executive decisions.


Whoever takes the job now is a moron. Looking forward to the next Nige post :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Don't understand why Appleton went there in the first place, nor why they wanted him actually. Poisonous job under the Venky's for anyone. I'm sort of happy he's got fucked over though after walking out on Blackpool like he did.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I feel really sorry for the fans, but because of those owners I am really rooting for Blackburn to go down again. They're only four points above the relegation zone. Rarely do I actually hope a team does go down, apart from Leeds, but I don't think I've ever seen a bigger bunch of wallies than these guys, including those two idiots who ran Liverpool for while.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Owen just announced he's retiring after this season. Sad but sounds about right, shame injuries ended up ruining what once was a great player


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah still remember THAT goal against Argentina in 98 like it was yesterday still can't believe we lost that match, also remember his goal against Brazil fondly in 2002 our school was showing the match and I just remember everybody going completely bezerk when he scored.

Shame injuries fucked up everything for him, I still believe he would be banging them in to this day if it wasn't for them


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The Blackburn job is up there with the Chelsea job as one of the best in the world. 

Do shit for a few months and get a nice lump sum then onto the next job.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Anark said:


> I feel really sorry for the fans


I feel sorry for the fans that have been loyal and turned up to games and backed the team.

However, there were a lot of Blackburn fans that boycotted games when they went down to the championship, this was due to Steve Kean. Now to me that's understandable to a point because the booing wasn't making any difference, so the absence of fans more than likely made a difference.

Some Blackburn fans even said that they would boycott games until Kean was gone:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2210124/Steve-Kean-quits-Blackburn-manager.html



> Claiming 'liberation', the Blackburn Rovers Action Group were quick to respond to the news, with secretary Mark Fish adding: 'I am delighted. It's been a long 12 months for all involved, and I never thought I'd see the day when he went.
> 
> 'The supporters are liberated and free of Steve Kean. I am just enjoying the fact that he has gone.
> 
> 'He has treated the supporters with contempt. We've got 8,000, 9,000 boycotting and empty seats are one thing he can't mask.
> 
> 'I have longed for this.'


Kean has been long gone, just like they wanted, but some Blackburn fans still fail to back their team.:

http://www.rovers.co.uk/fixtures-results/fixtures-list/

As you can see the attendances haven't really picked up that much. An attendance of 8,653 for the FA cup quarter final replay with Millwall was particularly pitiful. So it seems that Mark Fish was using the fall in attendances due to fairweather supporters as spin to support the campaign to justify Kean's dismissal at a time when he was getting good results, well it's either that or the Blackburn fans were under the impression that getting rid of Kean would sort out the majority of their problems when in reality the real issue, Venkys, still exists.

I could even understand the fans turning around and saying "we're staying away because of Venkys", but if that's the case then why did attendances remain much larger when Blackburn were in the premier league with the Scot in charge _and_ the chicken people in control?

So, I feel sorry for the fans such as *Nige* (he says that he didn't boo during games) who still seem to attend matches, but a large section of their "support" seems to be incredible apathetic towards the club now that they're outside of the premier league.

The most important thing is for Blackburn to get Venkys out now before the damage is irreversible. It doesn't matter who the manager is while they're at the helm because their leadership is akin to the captain of the Titanic, and Blackburn's metaphorical iceberg, being league one, is right ahead.

Seriously though, how did these idiots pass the fit and proper ownership test? The FA/Premier League is just as responsible for this mess as Venkys are.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

poor Nige in regards to what's going on with Blackburn, can't wait for dat impending rant :mark:

Shame about Michael Owen too, but his times come up. Fantastic player back in the day and a great goalscorer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

it's an awful, awful situation to be in as a fan. westies went through 4 coaches in 2008, and that's a 20 game season. it's just terrible, always chopping and changing, a board of idiots always looking for that quick fix. the quick fix never, ever works. you find a guy, you give him time and backing. the quick fix might work for a few weeks, but if they're not good enough, they're quickly found out and punted to the side.

everyone suffers. the players, the fans, and the club as a whole. venkys might the qualify as one of the worst owners of a club period. they quite obviously have zero idea with what they're doing, and are just using it as an outlet to do what they want, not to help the blackburn rovers football club. having been in the situation myself for years i and others can easily sympathise with blackburn supporters.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Kiz?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

i dont live in brisbane


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You should do. It's where all the City cool cats live. And a Luis Suarez/Alan Carr hybrid at the bottom right.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I thought it was obvious that Kiz was Noel Gallagher pretending to be an Australian


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



haribo said:


> You should do. It's where all the City cool cats live. And a Luis Suarez/Alan Carr hybrid at the bottom right.


nah i dont feel like drowning


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

McManaman not charged :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lions


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

disgusting

but it's the same group that let whelan's stamp on garcia go, so not surprised.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Disgraceful absolute sickening from them pack of cunts, defo fuck england now :fergie.

Fellaini and others have gotten banned for what i consider less than what Mccuntaman did.

The whelan stamp was another shocker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

surely the rules are in need of a change

the tackle was an absolute shocker. it's lucky it wasn't career ending. just because someone saw it, who cares? it was absolutely terrible, and deserves the regular 3 match ban, at least.

"In the case of McManaman, it has been confirmed that at least one of the match officials saw the coming together, *though not the full extent of the challenge. In these circumstances retrospective action cannot be taken*,"

i mean, come on. the fuck is that? we kinda saw it, therefore we can't do anything about it? farcical.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I used to idolize Owen when he played for us. There is no doubt he was a fantastic player.

He could have been a legend for us but he went down a different path


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

found this interesting, as lampard's assist rate suffers as he attempts to go for the record











and this



> Dave Whelan on Rooney - McCarthy incident in 2011 'If it was any other club or player, you can bet your life he would have been sent off."
> 
> "I don't care what the FA say about the matter being dealt with at the time by us getting a free-kick. Justice isn't being served here."
> 
> "The FA will be delighted they can hide behind their rules and let Rooney off, as they are frightened of taking sanctions against United"


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Torres with more assists then Lampard.

DAT PLAYMAKER


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:downing made the grade


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






That's the Owen I'll choose to remember rather than the overpaid, injury-prone shell of his former self that we got when he played for us


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Owen was legit when I was growing up. He was just breaking through when I was really getting into Football so I've got fond memories of him at International Level. Plus that winner against City :datass*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ridiculous decision, tbh.

The rules need to be looked at, obviously, but that's not much comfort for the lad who got injured or Newcastle. 

Lino who saw it certainly shouldn't do another game (at any level) this season if he failed to recognize that it was a red card foul/failed to inform Halsey.

As for Michael Owen he's one of my favourite players of all-time due to his spell 97-02 where he was next to untouchable, certainly in England (until Henry and _maybe_ Ruud came along) and worldwide there were only a handful better in his position.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

McManaman not getting charged is a complete fucking joke. Disgraceful decision.

A shame to hear about Owen, he was such a lethal finisher but unfortunately, injuries have kept him from playing regular football. A fantastic striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Foreshadowed said:


> McManaman not getting charged is a complete fucking joke. Disgraceful decision.
> 
> A shame to hear about Owen, he was such a lethal finisher but unfortunately, injuries have kept him from playing regular football. A fantastic striker.


Mcmanaman does not get charged but Zaha gets a one match ban along with a fine for sticking his middle finger up at leeds fans, i'm not saying zaha should not be punished but suarez was so should zaha. The FA have gone full retard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Those big teams get all them decisions right?

absolute joke the McMamaman didn't get charged for that challenge. Seriously could have ended the guys career. FA continuing to be a joke


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Can't they just change that stupid rule too? The way the FA guy talked about the rule on SSN earlier was like it was set in stone and that was that. Football's being run by a bunch of rich muppets in suits. Nothing new. Always sad.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck, our game with Villa just got put on TV.


I hate when we're on TV under pressure, I was always brought up with the idea that we had a TV curse (even though im sure it hasnt existed since early 2000's it still makes me nervous )


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Did they not bend the rule to charge Thatcher years ago anyway? The FA are just spineless.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Can't they just change that stupid rule too? The way the FA guy talked about the rule on SSN earlier was like it was set in stone and that was that. Football's being run by a bunch of rich muppets in suits. Nothing new. Always sad.*


Your last sentence is what i was going to say, but it's what we all think and know by now.

Mcmanaman has done this shit once before right? good chance he'll repeat again maybe not as bad because that would take some doing but he does have that cunty thing about him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Pathetic but unsurprising. 

Nothing doing for one of the worst challenges I've ever seen but oh, John Carver gets a 3 game ban for defending his young player from something that could have ended his career. These people run football, consider that. That leaves an extremely sour taste in your mouth. 

Not to mention "clean as a whistle, fair challenge" Dave Whelan. Lets see how he feels about the FA. 



> Wigan owner Dave Whelan has reacted angrily to the Football Association's failure to punish Wayne Rooney for his clash with James McCarthy on Saturday.
> 
> 'It sends out a terrible message. Something is wrong when a top international like Rooney is seen doing something like this, as clear as day, and is allowed to get away without being punished.
> 
> 'If it was any other club or player, you can bet your life he would have been sent off. But officials seem intimidated by the words "Rooney" and "United".
> 
> 'Manchester United are allowed to get away with things the rest of us get pulled up for. And you can't have one set of rules for one club and another for the rest.
> 
> 'I don't care what the FA say about the matter being dealt with at the time by us getting a free-kick. They, and everyone else in football, know justice isn't being served here.
> 
> 'The FA will be delighted they can hide behind their rules and let Rooney off, as they are frightened of taking sanctions against him and his club.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...hment-elbow-James-McCarthy.html#ixzz2O1mFbHA5
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-escapes-punishment-elbow-James-McCarthy.html


Oh! :jordan3 Well isn't that amazing.

It's so embarrassing. It would be funny if we didn't have a promising young player with his leg nearly split in half.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Keep drawing dat heat, Wigan. The bad karma will send you down.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Owen was legit when I was growing up. He was just breaking through when I was really getting into Football so I've got fond memories of him at International Level. Plus that winner against City :datass*


Owen will always be one of my favourite players. I fondly Remember following his debut against Wimbledon on Teletext and my parents taking me into town to get his name on the back of the cream away shirt we used in '98. Also recall enduring frostbite at too many away games in the North East in which he and the team were pretty much always garbage. Still, he'll always be a hero to me. :jose

My favourite goal of all time:








Foreshadowed said:


> McManaman not getting charged is a complete fucking joke. Disgraceful decision.


If completely malicious tackles like McManaman's end up sidelining a player, the suspension should be equal to however long the injury lasts + 3 games.

Then again how about no charge. :fergie

I understand that their hands are tied by an archaic and convoluted rulebook but still. Booooourns.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'll also remember Owen for being a poster that would come to life

and this


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I feel sorry for the fans that have been loyal and turned up to games and backed the team.
> 
> However, there were a lot of Blackburn fans that boycotted games when they went down to the championship, this was due to Steve Kean. Now to me that's understandable to a point because the booing wasn't making any difference, so the absence of fans more than likely made a difference.
> 
> Kean has been long gone, just like they wanted, but some Blackburn fans still fail to back their team.:
> 
> As you can see the attendances haven't really picked up that much. An attendance of 8,653 for the FA cup quarter final replay with Millwall was particularly pitiful. So it seems that Mark Fish was using the fall in attendances due to fairweather supporters as spin to support the campaign to justify Kean's dismissal at a time when he was getting good results, well it's either that or the Blackburn fans were under the impression that getting rid of Kean would sort out the majority of their problems when in reality the real issue, Venkys, still exists.
> 
> I could even understand the fans turning around and saying "we're staying away because of Venkys", but if that's the case then why did attendances remain much larger when Blackburn were in the premier league with the Scot in charge _and_ the chicken people in control?


*GOOD POINTS!* - You read right!

Yeah the attendances have been very consistent (awful) across the season with the odd spike. We got a couple more thousand when Kean 'resigned' but that was a bit misleading due to Wolves bringing a lot of travelling fans.

The attendances have been done to Venky's in a large part as well as Kean. Fans still refuse to go as long as they're in charge and line their pockets which I can kind of understand but as I've pointed out to a load of idiots on Rovers fans on Twitter today who have claimed they've had enough and plan to boycott, the *CLUB* is bigger than the under performing overpaid players as well as the idiot owners. The *CLUB* needs our support more than ever as we're in real danger of dropping to League One. Going to League One will kill us like Pompey (Appleton, ironic!)

Everything that happened before this season was enough to see off season ticket holders. The love for the club was drained out of some, too much to the point they wouldn't go. The season ticket prices were reasonably priced starting at £200 but the matchday prices have been horrific which is why attendances are worse because less fans are going to the odd game due to the price.

Class A+: £25-£37
Class A: £20-£35
Class B: £15-£27

For Championship football and the football we've played this season it's a lot of money. In the North too it's more which you need to take into account, and it's Championship.

The Millwall gate as Andre pointed out sums up just where the club is at. Appleton's negative tactics, or tactic of lumping high balls up for 90 minutes to the smaller striker in Rhodes against someone like Shittu just make you wonder what he's playing at when it's not working and doesn't change it. Before Sunday we'd scored in just one game in seven, and that was Peterborough at home.

For a quarter final at Ewood though with a real chance of going to Wembley it speaks volumes of how the fans feel about the club. Tickets were £18 which was met with mixed response. There was a short turnaround between games, just four days. Fans who went to Millwall objected to paying £18 after paying £50 to go down there a few days earlier for financial & performance reasons.

What else played an effect was that fans who were eying up the huge Burnley game on Sunday (four days after Millwall) had already paid up to £37 for a game which we deemed bigger. A place in the semi final of the FA Cup is nothing compared to the rivalry with Burnley, especially given our position in the league. This was the biggest derby in my lifetime and after 34 years of not losing to Burnley, the importance of it increased tenfold.

I remember going to the Worthington Cup semi final at Ewood against Sheffield Wednesday in 2002 and other big cup ties where it's been close to sold out or has sold out. The crowd number was pathetic and there are a lot of reasons why it was so poor.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> So, I feel sorry for the fans such as *Nige* (he says that he didn't boo during games) who still seem to attend matches, but a large section of their "support" seems to be incredible apathetic towards the club now that they're outside of the premier league.





THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The most important thing is for Blackburn to get Venkys out now before the damage is irreversible. It doesn't matter who the manager is while they're at the helm because their leadership is akin to the captain of the Titanic, and Blackburn's metaphorical iceberg, being league one, is right ahead.


They're adamant they're here for the long term and they love the club like a family despite best efforts. There's a trust that's gained up to £4m in a buy out attempt but they still stand firm. Whether that's the case behind closed doors I don't know. There's only so long they can continue to pay off the enormous debts of a 'Premier League' wage bill with poor attendances and no sponsorship for half the season, £2m a month apparently.

League One is a real danger. We will be the next Portsmouth I'm sure. The signings in the summer were made under the assumption of getting right back in the Prem but put us under immense pressure now.

Danny Murphy - £40k a week/2 year deal
Nuno Gomes - £35k a week/2 year deal
Dickson Etuhu - £30k a week/3 year deal
Jordan Rhodes - £45k a week

We've also got Pedersen on big wages as well as Givet & Robinson who the club have frozen out in an attempt to get rid but no one will pay their wages even on a free transfer. No one will want these players and they're on long term contracts, which means we're bent over a barrel. We can't replace them until they're gone, and they're either not playing or not performing.

They can add to that financial mess the compensation they're now paying Kean, Berg & Appleton as well as their backroom staff.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Seriously though, how did these idiots pass the fit and proper ownership test? The FA/Premier League is just as responsible for this mess as Venkys are.


They were ordered to answer questions last August but it's not been sent back. The FA & Premier League couldn't care less. There was meetings between the Action Group and both organisations but nothing of any note has happened.

It's too late for us but I fear for other clubs that foreign owners who know nothing abut football, maybe Reading could fall under this bracket with QPR too. What we've been through is just pure hell I wouldn't wish on Burnley.

What we've got is owners who let their advisors upon takeover (an agency with an agenda) con them into sacking Big Sam and hiring their client, Steve Kean as manager who'd never managed before in his professional career. I've heard so many people saying that we sacked Kean when we were top 3 but the problem lies with sacking Sam. We were safe in mid-table when Sam was sacked and the real decline started there.

Now that the agency (SEM run by Jerome Anderson) that conned Everton years ago and were behind the Shinawatra/City & Birmingham deals have gone, we have a big mouth pundit from Malaysia advising the owners.fpalm The other issue is that the people we've paid to run the club day-to-day in Derek Shaw & Paul Agnew have been 'feuding' with Shebby ever since Berg was sacked. They complained about Shebby being the idiot that he is and the decision to sack Appy was taken by Singh and the owners without telling Shaw & Agnew. Appleton was only told in a note left in his office! That's the joke that we've become. The boardroom is a joke. *No one knows who's making the decisions.*


As for today's decision, it makes us look bad for sacking another manager & rightly so. The wrong decision was appointing Appleton, not firing him. He made us heard to beat originally but the last eight have spoken volumes (D3 L5). His tactics against Millwall were beyond negative (3 goals in 13.5 hours). The warnings we received from Pompey & Blackpool fans proved true. Being a coach myself, I'd be fired for instilling the tactics he has. It goes against everything we're told to instill in children today.

Am I disappointed Appy's gone? No, he wasn't the man to turn around the club but I don't think anyone can tbh under the circumstances. Like Andre said, it goes beyond the manager. The squad is poor at best but Appy's signings have been poor with the exception of David Jones.

The problem lies with the sacking of Sam then the appointments of Kean, Berg & Appleton as well as the ludicrous transfer policy of giving 35 year olds big long term deals and Portuguese kids who aren't ready for first team football that are now on loan. When we got injuries we were bound to be screwed and that's what happened. The first XI was good at the start of the season but injuries now have inevitably killed us. Murphy was never going to be able to play 3 games a week like you need to at this level, and with inexperienced Portuguese kids as back ups we've had to bring in loans to cover, and in the Millwall games it was like a jigsaw puzzle putting a team together because they were cup-tied bar Bentley who got injured in the away tie.

If Sam hadn't been sacked we may still be in the Premier League. Kean should never have been appointed and should've been sacked on three occasions before we kicked a ball in the Championship. His record was shit but he shouldn't have been sacked when he was. He was sacked when he had a case to stay, well he quit! The results were misleading and he had a full squad at his disposal. Performances were poor but I didn't care at the time if it meant we were winning. Berg & Appy have very similar records but had impossible tasks mopping up the mess left from the last two years with the problems on the pitch and off it.

Hopefully Venky's will leave but I don't believe anyone will see us a decent proposition or enough to see them off. We're stuck with them as I see it and as long as they're there we're going nowhere but down.

Gary Bowyer did a decent job when he was in temporary charge after Berg's dismissal and I believe we have a better chance of getting results under him than Appy the way we were playing. We weren't going to draw our way to safety. In 3 games he got 7 points & Appy got 10 from 11 games. With games against Cardiff & Watford away as well as Palace at home we're up against it. I honestly don't know if we'll survive but I'm happier under Bowyer than Appy. He talked a good game but didn't back it up on the pitch after initially making us hard to beat. Unfortunately that all changed.








Looking good now right?! Did it last season when we lost 2-1 against Bolton, same here this time and I went on to win £2.3k. I'd rather not win the £500. It's not even a decision. Surviving is more important than that!


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Keep drawing dat heat, Wigan. The bad karma will send you down.


Wigan going down?










Still find it quite amazing that a team like Wigan who have been in the relegation battle what? 5 outta the last 8 seasons are still somehow in the premier league and will probably stick around for a 9th season.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'll also remember Owen for being a poster that would come to life
> 
> and this


First of all *Hank Scorpio* is the best name I've seen on this forum (shading someone I think who is called Awesome-O. 

Secondly, Michael Owen was absolutely mega. That burst of pace coupled with his control and low centre of gravity he had must've been a nightmare for defenders to deal with. If not for injuries he would've been England's greatest ever scorer. I hope he has one more special moment left in him (just please, Lord, not against Sunderland)


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Felt no hint of sadness when I heard about Owen.

He was a great goalscorer for the club I support, and I appreciate him for that, but I was never really attached to him like I was with other strikers like Fowler, Torres, Suarez, even Crouchie. I didn't even feel sad when he left for Madrid.

He always seemed like a bit of a dick, and the last few years of his career only cemented this view in my mind.

Thanks for the goals, and DAT FA Cup. Might sound a bit petty I know.

Glad this got added :zorres


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just read this from Andy Cryer, reporter for Lancashire Evening Telegraph which sums it all up nicely. It was his last day too before going to the BBC too!



> AT any other football club you would say the latest managerial twist at Ewood Park was unbelievable. At Blackburn Rovers, you almost take Michael Appleton’s sacking as the norm.
> 
> Just where does it all stop? You can’t help thinking the continued farce will never come to an end until owners Venky’s are just a horrible memory in the club’s history.
> 
> No one can say the owners aren’t throwing money at their ‘toy’ - too much probably - but the lack of any real footballing knowledge means they continue to make massive mistake after massive mistake.
> 
> Fair enough, Appleton was certainly pulling up no trees as Rovers boss but a huge injury list surely had some part to play in a recent dismal run of results.
> 
> Appleton isn’t the only boss who was struggled to achieve at the club, in fact every single one has failed under these owners. Doesn’t that tell us all that there is far more wrong with the football club than the identity of the manager?
> 
> *The reason Eric Black was never given an opportunity as full time boss, after stepping in as caretaker from Steve Kean, was he told them the squad simply wasn’t good enough to get then promoted. Thanks but no thanks Eric was the reply.*
> 
> After the Henning Berg experiment - driven by global advisor Shebby Singh - Appleton was given the nod, mainly due to the recommendations of directors Derek Shaw and Paul Agnew.
> 
> With Singh completely out of the loop, Appleton was given the green light to start rebuilding the club from top to bottom - a job he insisted he would need at least a summer to complete.
> 
> Now, not even halfway through his rebuild, he has become the latest managerial victim with Shaw and Agnew this time not involved in the decision making process and Singh taking the lead.
> 
> Farce, shambles and humiliating spring to mind.
> 
> This football club is a ship without a rudder and is sinking without trace the longer the shambles continues.
> 
> It was not long ago that Blackburn Rovers were a proud football club with some of the very best administrators in the game. Now, well the last two and half years tells its own story.
> 
> You can’t help feeling things are going to get worse before they get better as well, with many not realising the financial implications of the Ewood circus.
> 
> With the money already spent on the squad this season, Rovers will be making significant monthly losses and now they have to shell out for another managerial pay-off.
> 
> I like, respect and rate Gary Bowyer but what a job he has on his hands to now keep this football club in the Championship.
> 
> Rovers have long since needed stability and that is almost an impossible dream under owners Venky’s.
> 
> I still have no doubt their hearts are in the right place but, until they sort out the structure of the football club and get ‘football people’ running the football club, things are never going to get better.
> 
> When people used to hear the name Blackburn Rovers, it was associated with professionalism, respect and jealousy.
> 
> Now the club has become football’s laughing stock but for the people who matter, the fans, there is nothing funny as they watch their club die before their eyes.


Didn't know the bolded bit until now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Felt no hint of sadness when I heard about Owen.
> 
> He was a great goalscorer for the club I support, and I appreciate him for that, but I was never really attached to him like I was with other strikers like *Fowler*, Torres, Suarez, even Crouchie. I didn't even feel sad when he left for Madrid.
> 
> He always seemed like a bit of a dick, and the last few years of his career only cemented this view in my mind.
> 
> Thanks for the goals, and DAT FA Cup. Might sound a bit petty I know.
> 
> Glad this got added :zorres







What a role model hil1


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> What a role model hil1


A video of God himself and a new Phil smiley all in the one post?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Phil is just a poor mans Grant.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Felt no hint of sadness when I heard about Owen.
> 
> He was a great goalscorer for the club I support, and I appreciate him for that, but I was never really attached to him like I was with other strikers like Fowler, Torres, Suarez, even Crouchie. I didn't even feel sad when he left for Madrid.



Do most Liverpool fans feel the same? I'm a Sunderland fan and he played for the mags but I felt quite sad when I heard he was retiring. The Owen of 97-2002 was world class and i'll always be thankful for THAT hat-trick in Germany


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Aside from turning out for Everton, he did everything possible to tarnish his relationship with the fans. But it was us, baby, way before them.

(When I said that I love you I meant that I'd love you for ever.)

If he had played more of a prominent role for Yernited and wasn't such a sad, injury ravaged sight these days then he'd be expunged from memory. I think once the dust settles on his career he'll be remembered fondly by most... if he can avoid running his mouth like Keane.

*Edit: Didn't we used to have a moustachio'd Owen smiley? wen


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Michael Owen never really was that good. In his prime there were still at least 5 other better strikers in World Football, probably more in fact. He pretty much dined out on 3 key moments for his entire career. The goal against Argentina (fair enough, it was a great goal), outpacing a 37 year old Lee Dixon, and his hat-trick again a dire German side (even Heskey scored, etc.).


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

They still got to the World Cup final


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

They almost lost to USA on the way to said final.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> Michael Owen never really was that good. In his prime there were still at least 5 other better strikers in World Football, probably more in fact. He pretty much dined out on 3 key moments for his entire career. The goal against Argentina (fair enough, it was a great goal), outpacing a 37 year old Lee Dixon, and his hat-trick again a dire German side (even Heskey scored, etc.).


In his 00-01 season, after winning five trophies in the span of 6 months and becoming the first English player to win the Ballon d'Or since Keegan in the 70's; who were the five better strikers?

Genuinely curious. I'd make a case for Raul, who was the top scorer in the CL and helped Real win La liga that year, struggling to come up with anybody else, though.

Edit* And Shevchenko. For some reason I forgot he used to be amazing. :chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Over that one season? or overall? if overall plenty of strikers better than him circa 2001.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> In his 00-01 season, after winning five trophies in the span of 6 months and becoming the first English player to win the Ballon d'Or since Keegan in the 70's; who were the five better strikers?
> 
> Genuinely curious. I'd make a case for Raul, who was the top scorer in the CL and helped Real win La liga that year, struggling to come up with anybody else, though.


Raul, Ronaldo, Morrientes, Rivaldo, Anelka were all world class around this time. I'd rate Owen as world class too


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> In his 00-01 season, after winning five trophies in the span of 6 months and becoming the first English player to win the Ballon d'Or since Keegan in the 70's; who were the five better strikers?
> 
> Genuinely curious. I'd make a case for Raul, who was the top scorer in the CL and helped Real win La liga that year, struggling to come up with anybody else, though.
> 
> Edit* And Shevchenko. For some reason I forgot he used to be amazing. :chelsea


Raul, Shevchenko, Batistuta, Vieri, Henry, just for starters.

EDIT - Also, it's widely accepted that Owen is the wosst Ballon D'Or winner of all time.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Batistuta?

Edit: Just seen him mentioned above


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Over that one season? or overall? if overall plenty of strikers better than him circa 2001.


For that one season. His hamstrings and/or reaching his peak extremely early prevented much more after that.



Sleeper said:


> Raul, Shevchenko, *Batistuta, Vieri, Henry,* just for starters.


Nah. Not for that season. Batistuta was on the way down, Henry on the way up. Vieri doesn't even figure in 00-01, as much as I adore him.

Raul and Sheva are definite arguments, though.



Sleeper said:


> EDIT -* Also, it's widely accepted that Owen is the worst Ballon D'Or winner of all time.*


I don't know what that means. Did he rig the voting?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I wasn't talking who specifically had a better season than him in 00/01, just what strikers were better around that period of time. Okay, I might have been a bit off with Batistuta, I seemed to recall his tail-spin starting at the 2002 World Cup, but it seems it was actually a year earlier. But nevertheless, roughly at the time of 00/01, Vieri and Henry were better players than Owen, and I'll throw in Kluivert to replace Batistuta. All those players had actually played in the Champions League at that stage and actually won things, unlike Owen.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I wasn't talking who specifically had a better season than him in 00/01, just what strikers were better around that period of time. Okay, I might have been a bit off with Batistuta, I seemed to recall his tail-spin starting at the 2002 World Cup, but it seems it was actually a year earlier. But nevertheless, roughly at the time of 00/01, Vieri and Henry were better players than Owen, and I'll throw in Kluivert to replace Batistuta. All those players had actually played in the Champions League at that stage and actually won things, unlike Owen.


That season was his prime, which was the whole debate. Heading into semantics, though, so w/e. :lol

I can't help it if it didn't last longer than 15/16 months, but I wholeheartedly agree that there were better strikers from 98-2004, he's probably struggling to be in the top 20 over a longer period of time.

Henry's first unbelievable season was 01-02, he and Trezeguet were absolutely phenomenal. Not that they weren't remarkable the season (and _seasons _for Trezeguet) preceding; just not at Owen's level in 00-01. Kluivert was unbelievable, too. Another whose journey to the premierleague seems to have diminished his allure.

Vieri had that 3-4 year stretch around the turn of the Millennium where he was no more than solid, during that time Inter were being bopped in the league. He did bounce back for a couple of seasons lateron. Got to love that Football Italia exposure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> Raul, Shevchenko, Batistuta, Vieri, Henry, just for starters.
> 
> *EDIT - Also, it's widely accepted that Owen is the wosst Ballon D'Or winner of all time.*


It doesn't matter, as he won it. I'm sure Henry and Bergkamp would snap of your hand to be the worst Ballon d'Or winner of all time, since neither ever won it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










Musician
Footballer
All round good guy


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Musician
> Footballer
> All round good guy


He's got nothing on the greatest footballing musicians that ever existed:






THE VERY DEFINITION OF HEARTTHROBBING MASCULINITY


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Did they not bend the rule to charge Thatcher years ago anyway? The FA are just spineless.


*Yeah. They showed the two attacks on SSN yesterday and it makes the decision even more ludacris.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Anark said:


> He's got nothing on the greatest footballing musicians that ever existed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE VERY DEFINITION OF HEARTTHROBBING MASCULINITY







:argh:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






Cracking single by the first man to ever retain the Ballon D'Or (he was a worthy winner of it too).


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hey John Barnes, you're black, you can rap then, yeah?

I've gotten over the loss of Sharp, but I swear Liverpool still don't look right without Crown Paints on their jerseys.






Pretty sad that the first option on Youtube when you type in 'paul gascoigne' is _paul gascoigne drunk_.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






:hesk3






I like that one hil1


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






Disgracefully, the music video isn't on youtube.

:bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sad thing when you realise cole is better than mose of the hip hop/rappers today in mainstream music :terry


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I've listened to all of these just now and I've genuinely enjoyed every single one of them. 

Gotta hand it to Barnsey though for that opening rap.

ASSANAL


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A little deference from the theme, but a worthy addition all the same:






Better striker than Owen too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Barnes is better at rapping than he is at punditry that's for sure.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Barnes is better at rapping than he is at punditry that's for sure.


and at management, although he wasn't as bad as Tony Mowbray at managing Celtic


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sunderland AFC ‏@SAFCofficial 33m

Wes Brown played his first 90 minutes in 14 months as the development squad beat Blackpool 2-1 in a friendly this afternoon.










if brown can actually play for us without dying we might have a chance. seeing as mangane probably raped O'Neill or something similar which means he'll never play and Cuellar/Bramble are useless. WESLEYs first six months for us before the injury was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> Sunderland AFC ‏@SAFCofficial 33m
> 
> Wes Brown played his first 90 minutes in 14 months as the development squad beat Blackpool 2-1 in a friendly this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if brown can actually play for us without dying we might have a chance. seeing as mangane probably raped O'Neill or something similar which means he'll never play and Cuellar/Bramble are useless. WESLEYs first six months for us before the injury was a thing of beauty.


Glad to hear that about big wes, brilliant defender on his day and without injuries and also look forward to his upcoming own goal vs united :fergie.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember when Wes Brown first broke into the United team. I thought he was going to be one of the best full backs we ever had. He had a dream game, away against Brondby in the CL I think, where he was fucking magnificent. He had a bad injury shortly after that and was never the same afterwards.

Whether the injury had something to do with it I don't know, it may have just been me getting over excited as I tend to do sometimes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Brown was brilliant in the 07/08 season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You could buy 266 Séamus Coleman's for one Kolarov, yet it only took one Coleman to destroy Man City.






DEM STEPOVERS :mark: Especially for Osman's goal :mark:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

DAT dribbling skills right there, he should play as a winger more often. If they hit top form, him and Mirallas can be worldbeaters... 










Then both get sold to United :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

He's hopefully staked his claim as our number 1 RB. He'll only ever play RM when we're up against a side who has key players on the left like Bale, and we put Hibbert RB to counter their threat.

He performs best at RB anyway 'cause it lets him make the runs late and he can get going quicker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

where's SLIGHTYDARKANDRE?

van wolfswinkel for 8.5 mil.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not the discussion at the moment, but, on the news of McManaman not getting any sort of punishment from that tackle, I'd bet a good bit of cash that if the roles were reversed, Haidara would end up with a fairly lengthy ban, because it's a 'promising English player having his career shortened'. But, why would the F.A care about a French player?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Desecrated said:


> Not the discussion at the moment, but, on the news of McManaman not getting any sort of punishment from that tackle, I'd bet a good bit of cash that if the roles were reversed, Haidara would end up with a fairly lengthy ban, because it's a 'promising English player having his career shortened'. But, why would the F.A care about a French player?


Don't forget Haidara is black! #racistenglishFA


----------



## kingfunkel

If it was Joey Barton, he'd be banned for at least 3 games with the possibility of a fine fact!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So just seen the Scudamore interview on the BBC website where he says there is no need for a rule change on Retrospective action, seemingly on the basis that Referee's will see such incidents in the future, how he fuckings knows I have no idea, maybe his wife his Mystic Meg or maybe Scudamore himself can see into the future so maybe we should start calling him Mystic Scudamore or better yet Mystic Twat.

As a Referee if I was involved in the same type of incident that Mr Halsey was involved with on Sunday, I would be feeling guilty as fuck for missing it and what would make me feel even more guilty if Mcnamaman goes onto score in one of the next three games which could lead to Wigan surviving in place of Southampton/Sunderland/Villa I'm gonna feel even fucking worse that because I missed that one incident and I was part of a cause that sent a club down where as if the FA did take retrospective action I wouldn't feel nearly as bad and would probably would of forgot about that incident by the following week.

The FA wonder why I don't notify them of yellow and red cards these days is because I don't want them fining clubs and keeping the money for themselves which they don't fucking deserve because there a bunch of icmpatant twats in suits.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Pick Your BPL 2012/13 Bottom Three*

There are currently 11 teams below the magic 40 point mark with 8/9 games left, so quite simply, who do you think will go down?

I'm going for Reading, QPR and (hopefully) Wigan!


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR & Reading are all but down. As for the final spot Imma go with the not so BRAVE Villa. Wigan will no doubt do their super survival and finish like 10 6 points clear of 18th. Can't see any of the other teams going down


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR and Reading are down. Wigan will go on their annual run of form and survive. I think Sunderland and Southampton will just about scrape clear and Villa will bottle it and go down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

qpr, reading and sunderland


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

oh please god let qpr go down


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> QPR & Reading are all but down. As for the final spot Imma go with the not so BRAVE Villa. Wigan will no doubt do their super survival and finish like 10 6 points clear of 18th. Can't see any of the other teams going down


QPR, Reading and Villa for me too.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Reading 
Wigan
Sunderland (seen that fixture list)

:arry


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR, Reading, Villa


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR, Reading and Villa. Wigan always sneak out of it. Always!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I really hope Wigan and Villa survive

I dont want us to lose Hollywood Hesk :terry1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wigan deserve to go down after their disgusting heel antics last week but sadly I think they'll survive (again)

QPR, Reading and probably Villa seems likely to me. Would also enjoy seeing Sunderland go down (sorry Shepard)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

nah i reckon we'll go down if we lose our game to Villa. we're relying on teams being worse than us at this point and it wouldn't shock me if we do get relegated. at best im hoping we hang on by the skin of our teeth. spurs away last day is hardly comforting.



Redead said:


> I really hope Wigan and Villa survive
> 
> I dont want us to lose Hollywood Hesk :terry1


oh


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

and i dont want sunderland to go down either

SO MANY FEELS


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wigan are going down, even if means me going to to the JJB on the last day of the season and running bollock naked around the pitch which will hopefully will distract Joel leaving Agbonlahor with an easy tap-in which he'll fucking miss anyway knowing him but luckily Villa will already be 2-0 up by then meaning my actions would be completely pointless but YOLO!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If there's any justice in this world Wigan would go down (LEMAR reference :mark

Was gonna say something else but I#, m drunk *(again) and now I can't remember what it was)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR, Reading and Wigan.

Want Villa to stay up.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Reading, QPR and Villa to go down, Wigan to scrape it by a point.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Either Wigan or Villa will go down. 

Win-Win basically


----------



## Samoon

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Villa, QPR and Reading to get relegated.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

so we determined that cerci wasn't worth it and went with sinclair instead.

christ.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR, Reading and Sunderland.

Next five games for Sunderland:

Yernited (H)
Chelsea (A)
Newcastle (A)
Everton (H)
Villa (A)


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> QPR, Reading and Sunderland.
> 
> Next five games for Sunderland:
> 
> Yernited (H)
> Chelsea (A)
> Newcastle (A)
> Everton (H)
> Villa (A)


Yep I went the same 3, Sunderland sinking like a rock it would seem.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wigan, Reading and QPR. I'd be happy to get rid of them tbh.

Side note - I hope Hull don't come back up!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR, Reading, and Sunderland.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> If there's any justice in this world Wigan would go down (LEMAR reference :mark


*I'd say it's 50/50 hil1*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

18th Sunderland
19th Reading
20th QPR

I really hope Villa survive this season and continue their BRAVE face run. Wigan will win games now after their epic Stone Cold Steve Austin WMX-Seven like heel turn. I just hope they don't mess it up and have them turn into a comedy heel team with McManaman (Austin) playing guitar to Martinez (McMahon) and hugging each other.


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

West Ham get the Olympic park. 54 thousand capacity.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

They will not fill that up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> They will not fill that up.


Especially if they're playing in the Championship. :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

a few of renders of it



Spoiler: spoiler







































will look impressive, but to fill it they really need to be investing on the pitch as well, as they wont be filling it in the championship


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

They wont be filling it regardless.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Aston Villa aren't going down.

Sunderland look in trouble, although they'll take something off us next week.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That stadium looks amazing.

Hope to see an evening time, London derby FA Cup replay between West Ham and Chelsea or someone whenever they move in, imagine the atmosphere that night and how loud "I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles" would sound and all dem lasers/lights :jcole


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Van Wolfswinkel to Norwich has been made official, surprised, it wasnt too long ago when he was linked to us


----------



## Vader

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

we get linked with left backs who used to be strikers, doesn't mean they're good enough.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Could be a massive coup for Norwich although his stats this season aren't as impressive as there have been in previous seasons (only 8 goals in 23 league games for Lisbon this season) but remember him getting a hat-trick against us when he was playing for Utrecht 2 or 3 seasons ago


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So the lasting legacy of the Olympic games is somewhere for Andy Carroll to play?

West Ham initially not wanting to pay anything to move in . What a bunch of scum bags.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Vader13 said:


> we get linked with left backs who used to be strikers, doesn't mean they're good enough.


do you mean that jeffrey schlupp? he was on trial for the past couple of months or so, but he was playing up front for the reserves, went back to Leicester and scored a goal on his return, wouldnt be surprised to see him make the move in the summer


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Aston Villa aren't going down.
> 
> Sunderland look in trouble, although they'll take something off us next week.


They'll struggle without Steven Fletcher who got stretchered off for Scotland tonight.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Honestly without Fletcher it might mean we abandon this fucking hopeless 4-4-2 formation. Graham and Fletcher doesn't work. Just Graham or just Fletcher seems to be the solution. The two of them are too similar to ever work together. Same problem that we had with Bent and Gyan.

I'd rather we played Wickham than Graham but thats probably not happening.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Feel lost without league Football on a weekend :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Aston Villa aren't going down.
> 
> Sunderland look in trouble, although they'll take something off us next week.


Does that mean after next weekend it's back on?


I hear you arnold, fucking sucks without proper football.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah, I'm proper bored without it. 

Even betting hasn't raised my interest in shit like Cameroon vs Togo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yep, too fucking cold to go out with no football means I've reduced myself to watching movies while playing FM2012 


Fucking FIFA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



danny_boy said:


> Yep, too fucking cold to go out with no football means I've reduced myself to watching movies while playing FM2012
> 
> 
> Fucking FIFA



Yep it's pretty fecking miserable outside, FM12 good lad.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Feel lost without league Football on a weekend :sad:


You're not the only one.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Tranmere Rovers v Stevenage on later lads


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Carragher to become a Sky Sports pundit next season. 

Why. :sad:


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Carragher to become a Sky Sports pundit next season.
> 
> Why. :sad:


There is no god.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Carragher to become a Sky Sports pundit next season.
> 
> Why. :sad:


:carra


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Carragher to become a Sky Sports pundit next season.
> 
> Why. :sad:


DAT ACCENT.

:carra


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What's this Yaya Toure shit about then?

I presume he just wants a bit more money for a longer time. Fair assessment?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

it's his agent being a cunt again. yaya hasnt said a thing. he's in africa. how is he meant to sign a new contract right now?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Carra as a pundit? :wilkins


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> it's his agent being a cunt again. yaya hasnt said a thing. he's in africa. how is he meant to sign a new contract right now?


Sounds about right. Retarded agents do their clients no favours a lot of the time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Last I heard about Yaya it wasn't even about the money, He just wanted a new contract. That was on the Daily fail though so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Sounds about right. Retarded agents do their clients no favours a lot of the time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

To be fair Odemwinge was an idiot for driving down there anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Last I heard about Yaya it wasn't even about the money, He just wanted a new contract. That was on the Daily fail though so take it for what it's worth.


still has 2 years left

it's similar to what his agent said last season. went so overboard that yaya told him to quieten down.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The only positive thing about Jamie Carragher becoming a pundit is that he will provide good entertainment.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The only positive I can take is that I don't have Sky. :carra


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hope he does some commentary too :carra 

He would surely be better than Niall Quinn at it


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Hope he does some commentary too :carra
> 
> He would surely be better than Niall Quinn at it


Niall Quinn sucks at commentary, I can't stand the guy.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Carragher knows his stuff, his accent is just hellish.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Carragher knows his stuff, his accent is just hellish.


I personally find his accent hilarious.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Carra better come with subtitles.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Carragher knows his stuff, his accent is just hellish.







I wish i could speak with a scouse accent just to mess with people :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nigel Adkins to become Reading manager. About to add a relegation to his CV.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21935753


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> Nigel Adkins to become Reading manager. About to add a relegation to his CV.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21935753


Deserved a better club, should have waited on the Leeds job. What a story it will be when Reading beat us in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> Nigel Adkins to become Reading manager. About to add a relegation to his CV.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21935753


That seems like a silly move in all honesty. He left the Southampton job with a great reputation, this can only taint it. Why not wait until the summer for a club with money in the Champs or a struggling prem team who has sacked their manager? I suppose that there is the slimmest chance that he can keep them up, but is the risk worth it? 

Even if (when) they go down Adkins will have a tough job on his hands. It's not as if that Reading squad is outstanding, they had a great season in 11/12 but remind me a lot of us in 03/04 when we were relying on a few good players (Green, Drury and Huckerby) while the rest were just average journeymen types. We won the league, then got relegated on the last day of the next season with a better squad yet didn't even make the play offs the next season. I can see Reading being lost in the struggle for the play offs in all honesty. I doubt that there will be much investment in the squad either, seeing as their Russian owner gave McDermott bugger all to spend _in the premier league_.

Anyway, I hope it works out for Adkins because he seems like he's a decent bloke and he's a good young manager by all accounts.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Can't say I'm all that surprised. Leeds would be a good option as much as I despise 'that club' and Gus Poyet must have turned Reading down for a reason and he's at a Championship club very likely still to be in it next year with Reading who do have money to spend and make a strong push for promotion if they go down. They should've spent in January, resembles the problem we had. Spent desperately & too late in the summer transfer window after being relegated in an attempt to rush back up. Not a recipe for success.

Adkins was clearly second choice too after Poyet. That couldn't have set well with him but there's not many other better jobs available or soon to be other than Leeds, and their squad is nowhere near the level needed for a promotion push. They've got some good youngsters like Lees, White & Byram but the likes of Diouf, McCormack, Brown aren't going to set the Championship alight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Luca Toni has advised Stevan Jovetic to ignore Arsenal’s calls, for “they are not better than Fiorentina. If he has to leave, make it for a real top club.”
> 
> The World Cup winning striker is well-travelled, securing titles with Bayern Munich, and nearing the end of his career.
> 
> Viola teammate Jovetic admitted today he is tempted by proposals from the Gunners, but Toni warns it would not be a step up.
> 
> “I tell him to think carefully before leaving Florence, as there is an important project here,” Toni told ANSA news agency.
> 
> “If he has to leave, then make it for a real top club. Chelsea, Manchester City and Manchester United fit that bill, but Arsenal are not better than Fiorentina.
> 
> “We’ll talk about my own contract renewal over the next few weeks. There are no problems for me or the club and I think we’ll resolve the issue within a month.”


:kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Welcome Arsenal


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Delusional cunt. Worst player to ever win a World Cup.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fiorentina have a nice little squad that could challenge for the title next season or the season after, so he has reason to stay. I don't think he will though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Although I don't rate Luca Toni, Kleberson is the worst player to win a World Cup!*

*Off the top of the head


----------



## kingfunkel

SN0WMAN said:


> Although I don't rate Luca Toni, Kleberson is the worst player to win a World Cup!*
> 
> *Off the top of the head


Kleberson was fantastic during the world cup tournament itself. My vote goes to Stephane Guivarc'h, was he the first number 9 to win a world cup and not score a goal? Something like that


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah, that prior claim may have been a slight exaggeration. Toni didn't have the best of World Cups in 2006 though. But there are plenty of worse players to have won it. Off the top of my head too, there's Roque Junior, Sebastien Guivarc'h, etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If only there was a GIF showing the other guy grabbing Suarez's balls first :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

you can see it in that gif. clearly wants the you are gay sausage.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Steven Fletcher out for the season. Oh dear Sunderland


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

and clattermole too


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Remember when Martin O'Neil was Sunderland's 'saviour'?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Maybe we'll abandon our useless 4-4-2 now seeing as neither Fletcher or Graham worked in it. Cattermole is a bigger loss. Fuck @ that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A couple of months ago I thought there was no chance of Sunderland being relegated, now I can't really see them surviving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

it's the mon myth striking again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> Delusional cunt. Worst player to ever win a World Cup.


4th in serie a vs 6th in the Prem. Not a particularly wrong statement :jt7


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Firstly, we're 5th, not 6th. Secondly, the bookies have us more than twice as likely to be in the Champions League next season than Fiorentina (remember Italy only have 3 spots). You don't understand football. Deal with it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> it's the mon myth striking again.


What's the mon myth?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That MON myth is that he's actually a good manager. Because he's not. Decent at best. I'm guessing you're a Celtic fan that's going to get very upset with me now. I just have 3 words for you. Deal with it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> What's the mon myth?


The MON myth as in *M*artin *O*' *N*eil.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You guys are crazy. Sunderland have Danny Rose. They're going nowhere.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> That MON myth is that he's actually a good manager. Because he's not. Decent at best. I'm guessing you're a Celtic fan that's going to get very upset with me now. I just have 3 words for you. Deal with it.


Yeah I am a Celtic fan but that doesn't mean I can't accept criticism against Martin O'Neil, although he is a good manager, how about you deal with that.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The MON myth as in *M*artin *O*' *N*eil.


I know what MON means I was asking what the myth was.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> Firstly, we're 5th, not 6th. Secondly, the bookies have us more than twice as likely to be in the Champions League next season than Fiorentina (remember Italy only have 3 spots). You don't understand football. Deal with it.


My bad, 5th. Still not a ridiculous statement. Fiorentina have a decent squad and they're building towards something. Arsenal aren't going forwards. You can suck a dick. Deal with it.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fior and Arsenal are as bad as each other. They're both far from great now. Stop with this petty argument. It's like Liverpool fans saying they're better now than they have been in the last 15 years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So how many points will sunderland take off united reserves?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Danny Rose will score 4.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> So how many points will sunderland take off united reserves?


Hopefully one but we'll probably hold out and then concede in the last ten minutes. More confident vs Chelsea since Rafa's hardly been great and they have 3 games the week they play us. Fully expecting two losses though.


Chances are we'll at least line up with a 4-5-1 though. Which is all I've been wanting since the West Brom game really. Fletcher injury doesn't really change that much since I've been saying for a while we'd probably be relying on teams to be worse than us if we want to stand a chance of staying up. Villa game is still massive but really we just need to avoid losing there (easier said than done w/ our defense vs benteke).

Brown being back could be a godsend since it means we'd have a competant defender not called Danny Rose which would be lovely but idk when he's matchfit and chances are we'd rush him back anyway. Mangane playing will probably never happen either, sigh. If Gardner plays right back he'll get booked at the weekend and be out for two games too which might be more of a blessing than anything :hb

Stick N'Diaye in midfield besides Vaughan, put Johnson on the right and McClean on the left or Larsson/Johnson since O'Neill insists on Johnson playing on his worse side. Either way we just need one up front with Sessegnon playing in a free role since he can do the most damage there. Graham playing up top by himself might be useful too although personally I'd start Wickham since Graham hasn't done anything other than be a useless sack of crap.

Although if he goes 442 with Graham and Wickham he can fuck right off. If we go down I'd sack him in a heartbeat. If he keeps us up I'd give him another 6 months. Its amazing to see the difference now and when he first came in. Would be even worse if we didn't have our mini revival in January.

lmao we haven't won a home game since west ham in january which was the last game i went to. Maybe its my fault :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Was thinking this would help Sunderland in terms of going back to 4-5-1, although it'd obviously be better to have Graham injured instead of Fletcher. Sessegnon is far better playing off of the lone striker and it will get the best out of him again you'd think.

Johnson and either McClean or Larsson on the other wing is still very dangerous. It's just what's behind them that will get them in trouble.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Posting "you don't understand football" and "deal with it" doesn't make your argument sound stronger you know. It makes it sound pretty desperate actually. Is "worst player to win xx" a serious insult btw? He still won a World Cup. I doubt he cares. Same for Owen and his Ballon d'Or. 

Doubt Sunderland will end up with nothing from the Utd and Chelsea games given the fixture schedule. Chelsea match is their best shot. Still think Villa will go down but Sunderland are kinda banking on Villa not hitting any form right now. And not dropping 3 points to them.*


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Villa will beat Liverpool.


----------



## kingfunkel

I'm Newcastle through and through but I'd hate Sunderland to get relegated. I'd rather have a derby game than not have 1. Also I know Sunderland fans and it's awesome banter with them between 1-2 weeks before and for a few days after. Best time of the year, for me anyways.

Hopefully they'll miss Fletcher but obviously not loads, just enough that we beat them and finish ahead of them. They have a very handy replacement in Graham, so they should be fine. 

What happened to Seggeson (or however you spell it) thought he was meant to be the next big thing last season but I haven't seen much of his and McClean's potential this season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

McClean seems to have pissed off O'Neill (and half the world) with some of the shit he says on twitter, so he seems to have fallen out of favour. Started the season poorly but seemed to show sparks of life in January. Barely plays these days.

Sessegnon probably suffered since he wasn't our focal point this season and we tried to incorporate Fletcher instead. When he shows up he can still carry us though. Putting him on the right wing is downright retarded by O'Neill. You can tell how much he wants to be more central or cutting inside from the left. There was times when he was out on the left wing next to Johnson and Gardner was having to fill in as our entire right hand side. If we stick him behind Graham or Wickham there might be some hope yet.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Bubzeh said:


> Villa will beat Liverpool.


Going for the double over Liverpool :benteke :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

enaldo's new website named after his united chant

http://www.vivaronaldo.com/


that confirms it, he is definitely coming back :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Bubzeh said:


> Villa will beat Liverpool.


No they won't. Villa are playing Liverpool when they're at their most dangerous, when they have fuck all to play for.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hoping Chelsea throw in the reserves, although I'd back us at home either way. Just hope Chelsea don't get wise and realize they stand little chance trying to out football us, and don't realise that if they just sit back and counter they would slaughter us.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Posting "you don't understand football" and "deal with it" doesn't make your argument sound stronger you know. It makes it sound pretty desperate actually. Is "worst player to win xx" a serious insult btw? He still won a World Cup. I doubt he cares. Same for Owen and his Ballon d'Or.
> 
> Doubt Sunderland will end up with nothing from the Utd and Chelsea games given the fixture schedule. Chelsea match is their best shot. Still think Villa will go down but Sunderland are kinda banking on Villa not hitting any form right now. And not dropping 3 points to them.*


You don't understand football. Deal with it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> Secondly, the bookies have us more than twice as likely to be in the Champions League next season than Fiorentina


Waiting for ITV to sign up Victor Chandler for expert punditry :fergie


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> You don't understand football. Deal with it.


:kagawa

got a feeling Sunderland are taking points off us this weekend.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just purchased Wembley tickets. Roll on the 14th!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Abou Diaby has been ruled out for 9 months with a cruciate ligament injury. I think the poor bloke should just call it a day.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Renegade™ said:


> :kagawa
> 
> got a feeling Sunderland are taking points off us this weekend.


Draw i'd be expecting since we play chelsea 48 hours later, saying that rafael, vidic, rio, giggs, nani and jones (if fit) have had a nice rest so i'd probably expect most of them to start and one from rvp/rooney and hopefully carrick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

im expecting something like this against sunderland

de gea

jones vidic smalling buttner

young scholes anderson giggs

welbeck hernandez​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> im expecting something like this against sunderland
> 
> de gea
> 
> jones vidic smalling buttner
> 
> young scholes anderson giggs
> 
> welbeck hernandez​




Carrick can easily play both games or hopefully come on around 50-60 mins vs sunderland to calm things down, rafael hasn't played in 2-3 weeks he should have no problem playing two games but i would not mind jones if he's fit and like i said one from rvp/rooney must start both scored for their countries which was much needed for rvp.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> :suarez1


Dat Master of the Dark Arts :suarez1

He's like the Richie McCaw of football.

I LOL every time I see that kick to Parker though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dat Master of the Dark Arts :suarez1
> 
> He's like the Richie McCaw of football.
> 
> I LOL every time I see that kick to Parker though.


He really has something against Parker doesn't he?


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lindegaard, Smalling, Vidic, Evans, Buttner, Giggs, Carrick, Anderson, Welbeck, Rooney, Hernandez
then against Chelsea:
De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, Van Persie

Leave De Gea, Rio, RVP and Evra at home for the first one. :fergie2


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That Suarez, class act!


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> He really has something against Parker doesn't he?


Probably just testing him to see how brave he _really_ is.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That kick on Parker was nasty. Wasn't that the game when he came back after an 8 match ban too? Suarez doesn't like to be out of the loop for too long. :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> :suarez1


Disgusting person.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> im expecting something like this against sunderland
> 
> de gea
> 
> jones vidic smalling buttner
> 
> young scholes anderson giggs
> 
> welbeck hernandez​


I would expect something like this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I dreamt the other night I was Suarez's agent and Liverpool had accepted an offer from Bayern and Chelsea for him. I tried to persuade him to go to Chelsea, but he wouldn't give me a final answer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> I dreamt the other night I was Suarez's agent and Liverpool had accepted an offer from Bayern and Chelsea for him. I tried to persuade him to go to Chelsea, but he wouldn't give me a final answer.



Not the dream you want to wake up from with morning wood, unless you like it that way :cashley


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Let me tell you something... :suarez1 with :bosscar2 :mata and :hazard behind (in a football formation sense you sick freaks) is good enough reason to have wood anytime of the day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Be hard to keep them four without CL football :terry.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:kobe

Don't speak to me like I support Arsenal. Gimme some more respect than that. Gawd.

*awaits a "you don't understand football, deal with it" post in the near future*


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Let me tell you something... :suarez1 with :bosscar2 :mata and :hazard behind (in a football formation sense you sick freaks) is good enough reason to have wood anytime of the day.


dont forget to make room for :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Realised chelsea are third and not fifth but still it's close.











Deal with it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> dont forget to make room for :falcao


Agreed :kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Agreed :kobe3


But can he on a cold night in stoke?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just to add some positivity to the United support, we are going completely destroy Sunderland.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*I'd expect even a second string team to beat Sunderland but a draw wouldn't shock me. Nor upset me actually. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

im sure we'll have plenty of utd whinging no matter the result.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I love how riled up other fans get over our lord and savior.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> :kobe
> 
> Don't speak to me like I support Arsenal. Gimme some more respect than that. Gawd.
> 
> *awaits a "you don't understand football, deal with it" post in the near future*


I assume by now you already know that you don't understand football, so I won't continue to tell you. But seriously, Arsenal have been in the Champions League for 15 straight years. The only teams to better that is Man United with 17 and Real Madrid with 16. So give us some respect.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> :suarez1


if you're not cheating, you're not trying :eddie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Can't see how Sunderland don't beat us by 2+ goals tbh


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Can't see us scoring more than 1 goal. If that.


going to punch a baby if oneill starts wickham and graham up front. apparently wickham has given him something to consider after his U21's form.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Does Irish Jet refer to another team by "us" these days? Does he support Chelsea now and he's talking about next weekend?

Wickham and Graham will both start up front and both score a hat trick each. Then Wes Brown will come off the bench and score a late winner making it 7-6







































to Utd :fergie *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

utd could put their reserves team out and they'll beat sunderland 3-0. no fletcher, no clattermole, who exactly is going to score all these goals? danny graham? jesus you lot are a bunch of miserable cunts.

:hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That is disgusting behaviour from Irish Jet. Can I ban him for that, Seabs? Surely he broke some rule there. I think the Sports Section needs to have a new rule about ultra pessimism.



Sleeper said:


> I assume by now you already know that you don't understand football, so I won't continue to tell you. But seriously, Arsenal have been in the Champions League for 15 straight years. The only teams to better that is Man United with 17 and Real Madrid with 16. So give us some respect.


In all seriousness, I do respect that and I also respect that you have got out of the group stages (or first group stages) since 2000-01. 

But you also have to realise for that many years of being in the CL straight, you should have more than one final and you should have more than zero trohphies to show. That isn't a taunt from me. That's me showing respect to a club that I always looked on enviously before our acsension.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nah fuck that, United fans have literally nothing to be pessimistic about. New rule should be that any United fan that says they're going to lose to a relegation battler is banned.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

hey we have the right to be pessimistic after last season :side:

i'll go for a 1-1 draw


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I assume by now you already know that you don't understand football, so I won't continue to tell you. But seriously, Arsenal have been in the Champions League for 15 straight years. The only teams to better that is Man United with 17 and Real Madrid with 16. So give us some respect.


How many have you won though? Can't respect a side that's just making up the numbers.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United to score 5 this weekend. 

In the first half.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



sXe_Maverick said:


> How many have you won though? Can't respect a side that's just making up the numbers.


Even Villa have won it. :hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mancini has conceded the title. That's our cue to collapse.

City win out, United lose every game except a win against Arsenal, just to troll Arsenal on the way to another glorious meltdown.

Or we win the title by 20+ points. :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

either way you're still upset with something


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If Vidic plays good chance we'll keep the door shut on them but i do see them grabbing atleast a goal maybe from a set piece. I'll go for a 2-1 united win, happy joel :fergie.


And city to win 4-0.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not looking forward to the weekend, could be the turning point in the title race.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I think United will just about sneak the win tomorrow as I just can't see Sunderland scoring.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Not looking forward to the weekend, could be the turning point in the title race.


Why so negative?


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

lol United fans. Go away with your pessimism plz


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United's pessimism is now rivaling Liverpool's blind optimism.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I have a suspicion that they're trolling.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Bubzeh said:


> United's pessimism is now rivaling Liverpool's blind optimism.


:kobe8


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The Guardian thinks it will be Lindegaard, Rafael, Evans, Jones, Buttner, Scholes, Ando, Giggs, Valencia, Nani and Hernandez in a 4-3-3.

Really can't see them been spot on with that.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Not looking forward to the weekend, could be the turning point in the title race.


*Like*


JD=JohnDorian said:


> Why so negative?


*LIKE*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> The Guardian thinks it will be Lindegaard, Rafael, Evans, Jones, Buttner, Scholes, Ando, Giggs, Valencia, Nani and Hernandez in a 4-3-3.
> 
> Really can't see them been spot on with that.


Anders 
Jones Smalling Evans buttner 
Nani ando giggs young
Kagawa
Welbeck 

That's me guess at what tomorrow side v Sunderland will be, normally after Int breaks we take awhile to find our feet in games more so in early lunch time kick off on the Saturday but some players there had good games/scored while they were away & others had a few weeks off so good balanced there side IMO.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Man United to comfortably win 2-0, it's only bottom of the form table Sunderland. Can't remember the last time they even won.

Newcastle have so many injuries, just save everyone for a much bigger game in Portugal on Thursday. 3-1 City, by far the least important of our upcoming games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If lindegaard plays I will headbutt fergie.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlexHumph said:


> If lindegaard plays I will headbutt fergie.


Why?


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fantasy Football is serious business.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If Fergie plays scholes and giggs CM......


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> If Fergie plays scholes and giggs CM......


.......you'll still win.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I will be pissed if Man Utd don't win. :mon

I thought you were going for the record points total or something. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> I will be pissed if Man Utd don't win. :mon
> 
> I thought you were going for the record points total or something. :side:


Maybe :fergie will help out a wee club from the north east.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I have a suspicion that they're trolling.


This is something of serious consideration when talking about United and the pessimism of some of their fans.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I can see Rafael, Giggs, Vidic and Buttner definitely starting today as they've all had a few weeks to rest. Ferguson will probably start only one of Rooney or Van Persie due to them scoring for their country. Even if Ferguson puts out a weaker team with Giggs and Anderson in midfield, we should still beat this Sunderland side. Sunderland may take the game to United due to their potential relegation battle but United should have motivation also after what happened at the Stadium of Light at the end of last season. Never forget.

It may be a tough game and one where we don't play that well, I'll still go 3-1 to United.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*De Gea
Rafael Rio Evans Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Welbeck
Rooney RVP

is what I'd imagine would start Monday. So even if none of them start today we could put out something like

Lindegaard
Jones Smalling Vidic Buttner
Valencia Anderson Giggs Young
Kagawa
Hernandez

and even that team should beat Sunderland. I'd expect De Gea and Carrick both start today. Fergie won't rest everyone. Probably start one of Rooney and RVP with Hernandez and Rafael might start with Jones a doubt. Buttner though :argh:*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Buttner would only be a worry if we play Johnson on the right. And even then it's 50/50 on whether or not Johnson decides to show up. If Sessegnon is on the right he'll hardly actually play there.


Stat attack: Manchester United taken 47 points from last 51. 537 minutes since they last conceded PL. #sunderland

Fuck.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> De Gea; Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Buttner; Valencia, Anderson, Carrick, Young; Kagawa, Van Persie
> Subs: Evra, Evans, Nani, Welbeck, Cleverley, Powell, Lindegaard.


surprised RVP and carrick are starting


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United starting XI (from SSN): De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Buttner, Valencia, Carrick, Anderson, Young, Kagawa, Van Persie.

A pretty strong team that should get the job done.

Ninja'd by united_07. >:0P


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:bigron

That fortnight without proper football was excruciating, it almost feels like the first game of the season again.

I want goals, goals, goals, goals. Goals I do adore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:rvp


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:bramble


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:mon


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Now Sunderland have to attack, counter attack from Utd, 4 - 0 final score :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

RVP has scored no more than two goals since I put him in my fantasy team I swear, but I'll gladly accept dem assist points :rvp


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

AGENT TITUS.

:bramble

Beautiful finish son.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

genuinely interested in the reasons why Mangane doesn't get a game. You'd think someone from the press would ask this after he plays constant 90 minutes for the reserves.

Was fine till the goal (its fine Bardsley, dont tackle him, not like it was RVP), then for some reason we stuck McClean central, Johnson on the left and Sessegnon on the right. Sessegnon isn't even in position and Buttner is who we should be attacking ffs. Graham doesn't work as hard as Fletcher in the lone striker role, but he hasn't had a whole load to work with.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United have played well but they could do better especially on the counter attack where Valencia or Young end up giving it away carelessly. Other than that, we've dominated while Sunderland have been woeful (no offence Shep) with De Gea not even having to make one save.

Rafael going off injured is a blow but hopefully it's just precaution and he'll be back soon. Buttner has actually looked good today, although he should have scored instead of dwelling on the ball. He's kept Johnson quiet all game. Smalling and Vidic have played well with Vidic winning every ball in the air. Evans looks sharp since he came on for Rafael.

Valencia has been hit and miss, working hard but looks so unconfident taking on his man and keeps running into traffic. Young is the same, has the beating of Bardsley but isn't delivering that final ball. Carrick has bossed the entire game, he's in outstanding form. Kagawa also looks solid and has linked up well with all the players and has got into some good pockets of space, looks a real threat in the final third. Anderson looks great alongside Carrick. Some of the balls he's made out to the left wing has been sublime. 

RVP with the assist on the Bramble own goal but hopefully he'll get a goal for real in the second half. He too has looked good.

Keep this up, get a few more goals early and then take a couple of key players off, so they're fresh for Chelsea on Monday.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Supposedly Cahill and Mata are not playing. Part of me feels like anything less than a win is a failure here.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Honestly don't really mind if we lose. Just so long as we show SOMETHING in the second half which can give me cause to believe we care about staying up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao Gardner! The boot was nowhere near his face, awful cheating to try and get RVP sent off.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I hate Steve McManaman.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



R.Scorpio said:


> Supposedly Cahill and Mata are not playing. Part of me feels like anything less than a win is a failure here.


Part of me hopes we absolutely smash you now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Newsflash Scorpio. I know you had a good run out 2 weeks back against us but you ain't world beaters bruh :kobe8


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Krul, Debuchy, Coloccini, Williamson, Haidara, Santon, R.Taylor, Tiote, Vuckic, Ben Arfa, Shola Ameobi

Decent side. Oh wait, that's our treatment room XI :hmm:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Our pressing style is suited to the big teams. We've had the better of most of our matches this season with those sides. In saying that Lallana is out, Ramirez only got back on Friday so is on the bench, and that confidence has subsided a bit. Still expect us to put in a good showing though, and we have the attack to win this, defense will always be the question.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

RVP should have scored at the end there and it's a real shame he is going to go another game without a goal. Hopefully he picks things up on the goal scoring front as he did look really good today and much more sharp. 

We were poor second half, just soaked up the pressure from Sunderkland, who showed a lot of fight and spirit in that half. We looked nervy at times but our defence should be praised; Vidic, Evans and Smalling were complete rocks at the back. Especially Vidic and Smalling who kept winning the aerial balls. Valencia worked hard but was awful in the attacking sense, Kagawa was good but quiet second half, Anderson was solid and Carrick was absolutely brilliant. Young was better in the second half but still, not showing his best yet.

Buttner should get a mention as he looked pretty good, defended well at times and was a real threat in the second half. 

A hard game, we made it more difficult on ourselves by staying in our own half and happy to defend but it's a good 3 points and another cleansheet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

a hard game?

you have to be taking the piss, surely? it was an absolute walk in the park. sunderland were woeful. their second half was decent, but it wasnt anything brilliant. a lot of the ball and doing nothing with it. the most action de gea saw was vidic's forehead.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

3 points, another clean sheet, first team to get 25 wins in the first 30 games in the PL, need 18 points out of the remaining 24 to equal Chelsea's record, which would be a stunning achievement. 

When was the last league goal conceded? Full credit to this team for going out there and doing their job so consistently.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Yeah Sunderland never looked like getting anything from it even though we didn't blow them away.

Carrick and Evans a class apart again. Anderson and Smalling had great games on the down low too. Another clean sheet too.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That's another one ticked off then. Good professional performance. Massive win.

First half Kagawa was lovely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sunderland :darren


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> When was the last league goal conceded? Full credit to this team for going out there and doing their job so consistently.


Against Southampton. 

10 points and were officially at number 20 :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Uninspiring game but understandable considering we have chelsea in 48 hours and most of the players came back from Int duty. Good defensive performance again buttner, vidic, evans, smalling and carrick all played well.

At this stage no point moaning about a certain 3 players but i will anyway, we'll need more than just zaha in the summer as far as wingers go and well ando who wasn't that bad today but his days are numbered by the looks of things.



Number 20 one step closer :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

to think about 6-7 weeks ago utd had more losses than us.

continually dropping points has been so, so costly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just 10 points needed? i hope 6-7 of those come against arsenal, city and chelsea.

Amazed how much we've improved at the back, i shouldn't be though considering how good we knew vidic was pre injury.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

One minute in, and Chelsea already look like they have got their tactics spot on. Could be a long afternoon


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yesssss, deserved domination


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Get in saints but i see rafa caring more about the fa cup than getting chelsea CL footy.




Inb4 mata, ramires and hazard beat us on monday


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

newcastle have been timewasting since about the 15th minute. yeah it's not very exciting.

we've even managed to get clichy caught offside and with out only chance spray it over an open net from 4 yards. again, story of the season.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

From a corner, poor marking ffs


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

***********! :terry


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lamberttttttttt


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:wilkins :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Title race back on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Get Hazard and Ramires on at half time please.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Title race back on.


Is that the fourth place title...? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

absolutely outplayed them. newcastle have sat back, time wasted, kicked lumps and barely done anything. before tevez's goal it was absolutely terrible, then it just sparked into life. silva's goal was brilliant. nasri, yaya and clichy have been absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Decent half. Shaw has looked really off and the non existent marking for Terry goal will have the manager go ape in the dressing room. But deserve to be ahead, maybe should be a goal better even.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao Awful.

I know they don't care about this game but they could at least pretend.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ivanovic has been complete shit for four months now. What the hell has happened to him?

And Moses is like a slightly faster Kalou at the moment. He can only play well when he's feeding off Mata or Hazard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™ said:


> Ivanovic has been complete shit for four months now. What the hell has happened to him?


Easily our worst defender this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

vinny with a backheel volley after 2 months out. no biggie.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dammit, they are gaining on our goal difference now too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

City cutting that lead back to 15 points


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*












T-C said:


> Dammit, they are gaining on our goal difference now too.


As are Arsenal.

24 points behind with 24 points still available. It's up for grabs now.

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

4-0 up

bring on aguero

8*D


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

With all these chance, and times he's got into the box, surely Moses will score!


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

This is too much. They are getting far too close for comfort now. After they win next week I don't know if I'll be able to watch the rest of the season pan out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Back on once city win next week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I don't think I ever want to see Bertrand play for us again...

Moses has been a joke. #9 has even played A LOT better than Moses.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> 4-0 up
> 
> bring on aguero
> 
> 8*D


:ksi2

Just blow the fucking whistle, ref.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

vinny comes off for garcia, garcia sneakily puts on armband

CAPTAIN JAVI.

pls let him have it for the rest of the game.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yellow card for fuck all there for Torres.

Refs


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

lescott career stepover counter - 1


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

This has been magnificent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

wigan continuing their fine start to their march - may season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why would you want that numpty Javi to have the armband? He's shite.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

KONEEEEEE!!!

Get in Wigan, staying up. . . AGAIN!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Why would you want that numpty Javi to have the armband? He's shite.












sinclair almost with a belter


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That would of been the passing goal of the season but CZECH Xavi fluffed it


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Moses the undisputed WOAT of the day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking wigan at it again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wigan out of the relegation Spot. The bastards are definetly gonna do it again :troll


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking Wigan, they just won't die.

Poor weekend of results gonna culminate in us jobbing to Villa tomorrow. Dat cherry on top.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I actually want to murder Moses.

Bertrand must be sold in the summer.

Ivanovic must be warned in the summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fucking Wigan, they just won't die.
> 
> Poor weekend of results gonna culminate in us jobbing to Villa tomorrow. Dat cherry on top.


:benteke against Skrtel. Do not want :downing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Heitinga, Distin, Mirallas, Osman, Anichebe, Jelavic

I have no idea what formation he's going for with that team...


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :benteke against Skrtel. Do not want :downing


:delrio

SAVE_US.CARRA

:carra


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Heitinga, Distin, Mirallas, Osman, Anichebe, Jelavic
> 
> I have no idea what formation he's going for with that team...


Why's he only starting 10 players?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Howard, Coleman, Baines, Jagielka, Heitinga, Distin, Mirallas, Osman, Anichebe, Jelavic
> 
> I have no idea what formation he's going for with that team...


Howard
Heitinga - Jagielka - Distin - Baines
Coleman - Osman - *Gibson* - Mirallas
Jelavic - Anichebe


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> sinclair almost with a belter


Ah, shite joke then.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

YES WIGAN!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

not my fault you have the sense of humour of a door.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good job for this 15 point gap as city will only drop points against either united or spurs, they'll easily win the rest of their games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well R.Scorpio... You got your win. Congrats.

We're fucking shit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ugh, Wigan. What an awful day.

Need to beat Fulham and Sunderland next 2 games.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yep, great win, deserved. World Beaters. Now to learn how to beat crap teams.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well in Southampton, Chelsea to miss out on the top 4 again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

QPR and reading all but down.

Wigan, Villa or Sunderland take your pick.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Moses was so, so bad today. He's a squad player at best. 

We would have done better if Ramires and Hazard started but I understand why they didn't.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

good decision by Rafa to rest player ahead of mondays game then


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Why's he only starting 10 players?





Nige™ said:


> Howard
> Heitinga - Jagielka - Distin - Baines
> Coleman - Osman - *Gibson* - Mirallas
> Jelavic - Anichebe


Haha, Joel, that might explain it!

You could be right Nige, there is talk of him going with 3 at the back and Baines and Coleman as wingbacks though.

Time will tell.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> QPR and reading all but down.
> 
> Wigan, Villa or Sunderland take your pick.


Wigan plz. 

But it won't be, of course the cockroaches will survive.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wish Wigan would fuck off but they are making things more interesting at the bottom of the league, only 4 points between Stoke in 12'th and Villa in 18'th


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sunderland have a horrid run of fixtures so atm i fancy them to go down.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Well R.Scorpio... You got your win. Congrats.
> 
> We're fucking shit.












Wigan really are the biggest trolls in the english league. They really have no right to still be in the premier league


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Anyone but Villa and I'll be happy...


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If there's no Mata, then Hazard should definitely start. Don't get taking Oscar off for Benayoun. Can't complain about #9, as he wasn't bad when he had the ball today.

Disgraceful performances from Moses, Ivanovic and Bertrand. Bertrand is not good enough for this team. He's not good at anything. Ivanovic has been a complete and utter joke this season. His goals at the begnning of the season papered a lot of cracks in his poor defending early on, but now it's clear. Moses was the absolute worst today. A rancid performance. Embarrassing display. He needs to fix up fast.

Soton with a well deserved victory. We got outplayed enough for two games. Who's meant to be the team near the top of the table again? Joke.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*May 19th 2013*










Never any doubt, done it again!!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good result for the Saints.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Haha, Joel, that might explain it!
> 
> You could be right Nige, there is talk of him going with 3 at the back and Baines and Coleman as wingbacks though.
> 
> Time will tell.


Against Stoke, 3 centre backs against 1 striker? No chance.

Only Gibson & Osman to play centre mid if Heitinga joins Jagielka & Distin at the back. Mirallas or Anichebe aren't going there unless Mirallas plays behind Jelavic & Anichebe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Set up with 3 at the back in Heitinga, Jags and Distin

Stoke hit the woodwork inside 3 minutes.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good one Arsenal. Let's keep it up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Another good win for United today, things are just looking worse and worse for Sunderland though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

THE BELGIAN RONALDO

What a player, what a goal.

1-0


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Beast of a goal by Mirallas.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™;16048002 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

What the fuck was he thinking. Thats something you would do when your having a little stupid schoolground kickabout


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mulumbu officially wins football.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You know who loses football? Moses.

With Easter being tomorrow, you'd think Moses would have wanted to put on a damn good performance.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good performance and hopefully we start using the 3 at the back more often for the end of the season. 

Stoke are disgusting, how anybody shows up for their home games I'll never know. Vile yard dogs do not deserve to be a football club.

Mirallas, Coleman, Anichebe all played brilliantly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I love Mulumbu for that :lol brilliant.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21878638

Look at the bottom for Lawro's league table of his predictions. Arsenal would be 2nd, QPR 6th. :wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Martin O'Neill sacked. Insanity from Sunderland, timing is terrible. They're fucked IMO.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



haribo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21878638
> 
> Look at the bottom for Lawro's league table of his predictions. Arsenal would be 2nd, QPR 6th. :wilkins


How the hell has he predicted 15 QPR wins so far? Yet to predict a Man Utd loss either.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Martin O'Neill sacked. Insanity from Sunderland, timing is terrible. They're fucked IMO.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What is the point of sacking him this late on? You've got to scramble to find someone who'll save them (no one that's available will do that, Hughes, Di Matteo, McClaren? Who's going to leave a club to go to a team that could easily be a divison lower next year?), hope they get settled in immediately and then pray they can do better next season. Southampton got the timing perfect really, Reading and Sunderland left it way too late.

Money's on Hughes btw.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ridiculous timing. They could've sacked him after the Norwich match and given the players 2 weeks with the new boss


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If Hull come up and sunderland go down :darren


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:mon


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

All things considered, he has done an awful job there. I can understand them getting rid.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why sack him now? Bad timing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Shit match by Chelsea...

What was that on Torres face lol


----------



## Shepard

Terrible timing which has basically relegated us. He might not have been the man for the job but he'd have done better than whoever we bring in. Sacking a manager at this time is totally dumb.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:kean in.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Kevin Ball til the end of the season I reckon. 
I'm fucking gutted though. I really hoped he'd be our saviour. He was a fan of the club as a kid, he came in last season and saved us from relegation but we've went backwards this season. It's a kick in the nuts like


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yet another dumb sacking by retarded owners

Shame there is little that can be done about it


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



danny_boy said:


> Yet another dumb sacking by retarded owners
> 
> Shame there is little that can be done about it


Not including the Southampton owners :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Enjoy the championship, Shep.


----------



## Shepard

Gonna punch a baby if we get Hughes. Literally be the first appointment id actively be against that i can recall. I didn't even mind Bruce.

Di Matteo would be nice but unrealistic. For some reason Steve McClaren comes to mind. Not sure how id feel about that. Young manager would be good. Would be nice to see a passing philosophy implemented.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Shep's Bruce in drag sigs were funny :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> Gonna punch a baby if we get Hughes. Literally be the first appointment id actively be against that i can recall. I didn't even mind Bruce.
> 
> Di Matteo would be nice but unrealistic. For some reason Steve McClaren comes to mind. Not sure how id feel about that. Young manager would be good. Would be nice to see a passing philosophy implemented.


McClaren came to mind straight away, not sure how the fans would take to him though.


You will get hughes :fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just take Hughes so we don't get him in the summer :fellaini2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Di Canio? that would be hilarious i'd watch sunderland just to see what he gets up to.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


HAHAHAHAHA :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Di Canio? that would be hilarious i'd watch sunderland just to see what he gets up to.


Good Shout, Gus Poyet may also have an outside chance


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Inb4 MON gets another another high profile mid-table job somehow :mon

You could say it's poor timing, but then again, it's hard to see a way how they would have just flicked a switch under MON.

Might get a kick up the arse from a new manager, a new voice, fresh ideas. Dat roll of the dice.


----------



## CGS

Ahh remember when :mon took over and he became their saviour : pique2

Terrigle timing from Sunderland though they may as well have e kept him toll the end of the season. Not gonna get another much better now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> You're feckin' telling me I'm sacked? Honestly? Seriously? It's an appalling insult. Absolutely. See you in court. Ashley Young was mesmeric.


Some journalist doing MON impression on twitter :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I can understand Sunderland sacking MON, but I can't understand why they would do it today surely they must have been anticipating a defeat against United.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

MON deserved the sack, but it should have been in before in International break as others have mentioned.


----------



## K2K12

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wonder how many points Manchester United will get this season? 101 is max they can get, 95 is the current record.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



K2K12 said:


> Wonder how many points Manchester United will get this season? 101 is max they can get, 95 is the current record.


Doubt it'll be broken, i can see us losing two and getting one draw from the remaining games.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

2-1 loss to Southampton.

Losing momentum for Monday's match against United. :no:

#rafaout


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> 2-1 loss to Southampton.
> 
> Losing momentum for Monday's match against United. :no:
> 
> #rafaout


I hope your players phone it in against us next Sunday. We need all the help we can geti


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Arsenal slowly coming along with dat Top 4 comeback. Chelsea they comin' for you nukka!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> MON deserved the sack, but it should have been in before in International break as others have mentioned.


Think they had a statistic on _ESPN_ of his first 10 games in charge they won 7 of those, then after that only 9 wins from 44(Something like that). That's quite an amazing turnaround. So for a time he was their saviour, just not for very long.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We need a GIF of that Mulumbu red.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> *Think they had a statistic on ESPN of his first 10 games in charge they won 7 of those*, then after that only 9 wins from 44(Something like that). That's quite an amazing turnaround. So for a time he was their saviour, just not for very long.


Maybe they should hire him back so he can win like 5 or 6 of the remaining 7 games and then sack him again in the summer :terry


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOL. Agent Rafa doing his job very well.

:jt1

Watch us lose to Villa tonight.

fpalm



ROUSEY said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:clap


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Magnificent goal! (Y)


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










:lmao
One of only two moments worth re-watching from yesterday's game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Can't blame the lad, i'd be angry seeing Andy Carroll score 2 goals as well :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

who is the Everton lad with the goal? That's incredible.

Poor Martin O'Neill. Not really. Dude is kinda overrated, eh?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

mirallas

it's all his fault. it's the MON MYTH. funny i brought it up a week ago and now he's done. he's really not that good and is probably one of the meain reasons villa re where they are now. once you lose the players, you need to lose your job.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™ said:


> One of only two moments worth re-watching from yesterday's game.


Terry dry humping Lambert needs a gif


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



R.Scorpio said:


> Terry dry humping Lambert needs a gif


That was the other one. I couldn't find a gif though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Mikey Damage said:


> who is the Everton lad with the goal? That's incredible.
> 
> Poor Martin O'Neill. Not really. Dude is kinda overrated, eh?


very overrated


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

But he did well in SCOTLAND dammit!!!


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*I kinda get why they sacked him now. They were only going down the table under MON and maybe a new face in charge can turn it around for them and give them some new hope. MON wasn't working and the consequences of being relegated are so huge you can understand why they'd act while they still can to save their season from doom. All depends on who they get in but even just a new face and new philosophy at the club can boost morale and get them a few extra points. Guessing they have someone lined up straight away. Decision might have been made before the intl break and they've only just secured a new manager now. Doubt losing to Utd would trigger a sacking.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Question is who though? Especially at this late stage in the season? Can't really see them bringing in someone who will magically transform them. But who knows.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

DO IT SUNDERLAND.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

DAT KEANE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That's an evil picture.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well Sunderland are basically the Man U retirement ground anyway. Makes Sense :fergie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Remember when Wes Brown and John O'Shea were at the back together for United? Seems strange now. Is Wes Brown even still at Sunderland? Or has Titus Bramble even usurped him?!


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*They have to try something though. Take a risk on a new guy. There's more of a chance of them staying up that way than carrying on with a manager that clearly just wasn't working for them. McLaren is the guy that springs to mind first.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If only Adkins had waited a week, could've taken the Sunderland job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

yep im with seabs i reckon mclaren will take over.

they waited about 8 weeks too long to pull the trigger. he's an ordinary manager. pulis is next.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



God™ said:


> :lmao
> One of only two moments worth re-watching from yesterday's game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Downing, Suarez. Subs: Jones, Coates, Skrtel, Shelvey, Sterling, Suso, Sturridge.

:hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Was feeling pessimistic about the match until I saw :hendo on the team sheet. Sturridge's niggling injuries are beginning to get annoying. He seems to play two games, miss a game/bench, play two games, miss a game/bench.

Edit: Brendo says it's only tactical :brodgers


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:hendo2 to save the day!


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Pulis won't get sacked just because of a run of bad form. Took the club so far during his time there and has a great relationships with the fans and more importantly the chairman. He's safe unless they end up in a really bad relegation fight which they aren't close to right now.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

they're only 4 points from the relegation fight. while they're most likely safe they're still pretty close. for someone that has spent as much as pulis has being 4 points from safety is no excuse.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Keano watching at Villa Park, probably preparing his tactics for Villa/Sunderland match :terry #NewBoss


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Should have been 1 - 0 to Villa. Gabby fucked up big time


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Massive chance and Gabby, who was unmarked, hits it straight at Reina.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gabby AgbonLOLhor. Awful miss


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Shocking from Agbonlahor. Has to score.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Would you guys want a manager sacked after 1 league win in 14 games? That's poor at any level, surely?



Rush said:


> If only Adkins had waited a week, could've taken the Sunderland job.


I was saying how daft he was to take the Reading job last week while others were saying it was a sensible decision because there wouldn't be many better jobs around. Even if he went down with them (Sunderland) he would be at a decent sized club with money and a relatively good squad. Waiting until the summer wouldn't have even been a bad decision either because there's always a few quality jobs going available then. Adkins must be kicking himself right now.



93.20 said:


> yep im with seabs i reckon mclaren will take over.
> 
> they waited about 8 weeks too long to pull the trigger. he's an ordinary manager. pulis is next.


It's quite ironic because MON is often praised for being the messiah while Mclaren is widely regarded as a dud by many, but their career records aren't that dissimilar in all honesty.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Villa are gonna fucking score soon. I can feel it


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Villa are gonna fucking score soon. I can feel it


WHAT DID I FUCKING SAY


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BENTEKE

:mark:


----------



## Shepard

McClarens agent has apparently ruled him out. Looks like the replacement is already lined up. I get the feeling we'll go foreign. Mainly because i can't think if any replacements who would do a much better job in England. That aren't currently employed anyway.


Fucking benteke


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nathan Baker looking like Nesta out there. Typical.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I have never seen a team so vulnerable to the powers of big, black men than us. Drogba, Yaya, Lukaku, Benteke, doesn't matter who it is, they just have their way with our puny team time and time again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Suarez only one offering anything for Pool today.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> McClarens agent has apparently ruled him out. Looks like the replacement is already lined up. I get the feeling we'll go foreign. Mainly because i can't think if any replacements who would do a much better job in England. That aren't currently employed anyway.
> 
> 
> Fucking benteke


I think we might go down in your place if you get a good manager in. 1 win in 14 league matches now, yesterday we didn't have a shot on goal against Wigan who haven't kept a clean sheet in ages. Along come Norwich. We just don't score goals.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Huh just saw our fixture list and we gotta face Reading and QPR too. No doubt we will lose those two as well and make the relegation battle even more interesting :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Guzan looking like Nesta out there. 



DwayneAustin said:


> I have never seen a player so vulnerable to the powers of big, black men than Carragher. Drogba, Yaya, Lukaku, Benteke, doesn't matter who it is, they just have their way with our puny Carragher time and time again. Carragher.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> I have never seen a team so vulnerable to the powers of big, black men than us. Drogba, Yaya, Lukaku, Benteke, doesn't matter who it is, they just have their way with our puny team time and time again.












Karma's a bitch tbh 



IncapableNinja said:


> Nathan Baker looking like Nesta out there. Typical.


and Guzan is looking like Buffon. I hate football


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> Guzan looking like Nesta out there.


I've only just turned the game on but why is their keeper looking like a Nesta?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck, this is shambles.

We are allowing Villa to play, terrible tactics.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Utterly toothless in attack. I keep thinking we can't play any worse and then we keep outdoing ourselves. This will be 3-0 by the end of the game.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Going through the motions against a very average team. But then, so are we.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lots of Liverpool fans on here! Been a long time since I've seen a Villa clean sheet, Guzan deserves one.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> McClarens agent has apparently ruled him out. Looks like the replacement is already lined up. I get the feeling we'll go foreign. Mainly because i can't think if any replacements who would do a much better job in England. That aren't currently employed anyway.
> 
> 
> Fucking benteke


Di Canio is now 1/3 fav. 

Get in Hederson lad


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo:hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:hendo :hendo :hendo

Coutinho rubbing his balls all over Villa's face.

His balls are gonna be so big for us in the future :mark:


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Henderson is clearly the new Jordan Henderson.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Huh just saw our fixture list and we gotta face Reading and QPR too. No doubt we will lose those two as well and make the relegation battle even more interesting :mark:


And beat Chelsea for us.:cool2


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Magic by Coutinho and a great finish by HENDO

:hendo


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Also loving Coutinho thus far. Guy's passing is immense. Set up so many goals for us since he joined



Razor King said:


> And beat Chelsea for us.:cool2


Come on. Beating Chelsea won't be hard for us at all :suarez1


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Agbonlahor you greedy cunt.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gabby Agbonlahor, Promised so much but offers very little


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck!! Brilliant run from Coutihno just missed


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Oh Phil enaldo


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a miss from Coutinho, never fancied him there for some reason


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










For anybody else that missed the goal. :no:

:hendo :hendo :hendo: :hendo :hendo

Turning the screw now, really incisive passes that aren't from Bannan for a change. Great start to this half.

Coutinho inches wide, Johnson off the post...Villa goal incoming.

PEEP PEEP, PENALTY. :stevie


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Penalty!

Edit

:stevie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If Baker is playing PL football by next season then it's an absolute joke.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Never wanted Liverpool to win as much as today. Great penalty Gerrard


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> If Baker is playing PL football by next season then it's an absolute joke.


He's played well today tbf, until doing that.

2-1 up, can't wait to see how we fuck this one up.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

PELANTY :stevie

LOL at BBC. Just seen this in the updates


> GOAL - Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool - Jordan Henderson (47 mins)
> *Yes you read that right* - Jordan Henderson has equalised. And it's a really good goal as well.


I see no reason why they have to include the part in bold just because it was Hendo who scored. He has scored like 5 or 6 goals now this season, has probably more goals than the likes of Cleverley, Wilshere, Ramsey etc combined.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

^ Still clearly stuck in the mindframe that Hendo is utter Shite

edit

Brilliant goal line save from Stevie


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

As i've been saying for ages, Hendo gets far more crap than he deserves


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking glad that Liverpool have turned this around, we might be able to draw our way to safety if Villa keep fucking up.



ROUSEY said:


> If Baker is playing PL football by next season then it's an absolute joke.


Fuck you!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> PELANTY :stevie
> 
> LOL at BBC. Just seen this in the updates
> 
> 
> I see no reason why they have to include the part in bold just because it was Hendo who scored. He has scored like 5 or 6 goals now this season, has probably more goals than the likes of Cleverley, Wilshere, Ramsey etc combined.


because bbc's sportsday is a fucking joke. it's a place for all the clueless twitter mongs to have their biased and retarded say

Martin Daniels: "Benteke is a combination of Balotelli and Berbatov, and at 21, he will probably be better than both of them."

seriously, come off it.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> PELANTY :stevie
> 
> LOL at BBC. Just seen this in the updates
> 
> 
> I see no reason why they have to include the part in bold just because it was Hendo who scored. He has scored like 5 or 6 goals now this season, has probably more goals than the likes of Cleverley, Wilshere, Ramsey etc combined.



He's the only decent thing to come out of our Academy so far. £20m was a great deal for us and I hope it works out well for him at Liverpool. Tell me, do the majority of Liverpool fans like him or is it just the ones on here? Cos I've heard he had his critics


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Did the Sky Commentator just describe Doncaster VS Swindon as a "Championship Encounter"?


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> because bbc's sportsday is a fucking joke. it's a place for all the clueless twitter mongs to have their biased and retarded say
> 
> Martin Daniels: "Benteke is a combination of Balotelli and Berbatov, and at 21, he will probably be better than both of them."
> 
> seriously, come off it.


:lmao that is gold. 



Jesus_Hong said:


> He's the only decent thing to come out of our Academy so far. £20m was a great deal for us and I hope it works out well for him at Liverpool. Tell me, do the majority of Liverpool fans like him or is it just the ones on here? Cos I've heard he had his critics


He does still have quite a few critics even amongest Liverpool fans but I don't think he has as much as he did last season and rightfully so. Frankly the only guys who really feel the need to critic he hard are the ones who simply refuse to look past his price tag. Sure it was a lot but he's been decent.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Di Canio* in talks with Sunderland today according to Sky Sports News


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Jesus_Hong said:


> *Di Canio* in talks with Sunderland today according to Sky Sports News


I reckon he could keep you up, the kind of psychotic dictatorial motivator that could be effective over a short period of time, at least.

He had a good record of getting the best out of troubled players at Swindon so if there are any big bollocks failing to perform he could sort them out. The Mackem players should at least respect him for his efforts as a player, although that alone doesn't always work long term, look at Roy Keane as an example of that.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Jesus_Hong said:


> He's the only decent thing to come out of our Academy so far. £20m was a great deal for us and I hope it works out well for him at Liverpool. Tell me, do the majority of Liverpool fans like him or is it just the ones on here? Cos I've heard he had his critics


A lot of fans and "expert" pundits have given him the Lucas treatment. Which is worrying as that saga was so recent.

First 12 months he was being played out of position and was completely inauspicious. Showed glimpses of class here and there but looked ordinary far too often.

Since then he has played in his natural position and (shock horror) has been one of our better players, pretty much an essential in the side when Gerrard is playing. It took Lucas the best part of 3 seasons to shake off the tired clichés from pundits, expect the same for Hendo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:benteke 

Thank you for being offside sir


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Also loving Coutinho thus far. Guy's passing is immense. Set up so many goals for us since he joined
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. Beating Chelsea won't be hard for us at all :suarez1


Unless it's in cup finals :ramires :drogba :terry

































































:iwantlastseasonback :terry1


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Coming from behind to win :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Coming from behind to win :mark:


This time this season according to Sky.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck me, played shit but at least we got the win.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Thank you very much Liverpool. On behalf of everyone in Sunderland. As a thank you we offer you Bramble and O'Shea. Free of charge


----------



## Shepard

Di Canio? It'll either bomb horribly or work. It worked with keane for a while i suppose. Does he even have experience of being in a scrap like this as a manager? He's got the balls for it i guess. Not my first choice but ill support it. Can't see him being here for years to come.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I reckon he could keep you up, the kind of psychotic dictatorial motivator that could be effective over a short period of time, at least.
> 
> He had a good record of getting the best out of troubled players at Swindon so if there are any big bollocks failing to perform he could sort them out. The Mackem players should at least respect him for his efforts as a player, although that alone doesn't always work long term, look at Roy Keane as an example of that.


I pray that you are right my friend


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> Di Canio? It'll either bomb horribly or work. It worked with keane for a while i suppose. Does he even have experience of being in a scrap like this as a manager? He's got the balls for it i guess. Not my first choice but ill support it. Can't see him being here for years to come.


That's more or less what I've been saying. We stay up or crash horribly with one point from our last 7 matches. 

Not my first choice either, but like you, i'll support it fully


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Like Shep said it will either be a master stroke or a complete fucking car crash and while I do enjoy a wee bit of mayhem I don't see that happen to Di Canio since I love the Little Italian Bastard


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I pray that you are right my friend


Yeah, but this is what I'd worry about if I were you vvvvvvv



Shepard said:


> Di Canio? It'll either bomb horribly or work. It worked with keane for a while i suppose. Does he even have experience of being in a scrap like this as a manager? He's got the balls for it i guess. Not my first choice but ill support it. Can't see him being here for years to come.


I can see him being effective over a short term like a Roeder or a Keane because of his venomous approach, but I can't see top flight players wanting to cop abuse over a long period of time.

Hopefully for your sake he drills the fuck out of your squad in training and gets them approaching games with a professional approach, because when we played you with ten men for an hour your team looked like it really didn't give a fuck.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just checked the table then, and the gap between 10th and 18th is 6 points. Going to be a crazy, crazy finish to the season.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I think it's between the bottom 5 now


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hopefully Stoke manage to find themselves in the bottom 3. I'm ok with any other team staying up tbh.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not gunna lie i'd laugh if Newcastle went down again.

Just for Pardrew's reaction.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Q.P.R. have Fulham tomorrow night and then Wigan on Sunday, win both of those and they are back in with a chance of staying up, drop points in either then they are as good as down 

Stoke VS Villa next Saturday is also worth keeping an eye on


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Not gunna lie i'd laugh if Newcastle went down again.
> 
> Just for Pardrew's reaction.


I gotta co-sign on this. Would be amazing to see. No way Newcastle will go down though. End of the day the relegation battle will come to to Villa and Sunderland(lolwigan). QPR & Reading are all but gone


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Hopefully Stoke manage to find themselves in the bottom 3. I'm ok with any other team staying up tbh.


I would mark hard for this :mark:

I still don't buy the idea that Pulis is a very good manager, not after having spent a fortune over the years to make Stoke play ordinary at best football. They should be like Charlton were with Curbishley after four/five years in the prem, but they seem to be going backwards.

Having said that, I can't justify Stoke's relegation based on their style of play, we have been equally awful this season


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Not gunna lie i'd laugh if Newcastle went down again.
> 
> Just for Pardrew's reaction.


As a Sunderland fan I love your post so much I want to have unprotected sex with it


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

a lot of people in this here thread quite obviously jealous of Pardew's good looks


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

and his insanely white teeth.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










Silky bastard.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A lot of hate in this thread, fueled by jealousy no doubt :cool2

Di Canio? Blimey. Well a fascist dictator as manager is a unique way to go about it. Suits the nutters down the road still stuck in the dark ages.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> a hard game?
> 
> you have to be taking the piss, surely? it was an absolute walk in the park. sunderland were woeful. their second half was decent, but it wasnt anything brilliant. a lot of the ball and doing nothing with it. the most action de gea saw was vidic's forehead.


Yeah, I meant to say a hard game on paper (Stadium of Light is always a hard place for United to go to). I already pointed out Sunderland were poor first half but better second half and how well we defended but I think I made that clear.

I had to rush writing it up as I had to go out straight after the game so didn't get chance to proofread it, so missed that chunk out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

numerous sources in france saying we're in negotiations for aubameyang

IT BEGINS


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Foreshadowed said:


> Yeah, I meant to say a hard game on paper (Stadium of Light is always a hard place for United to go to). I already pointed out Sunderland were poor first half but better second half and how well we defended but I think I made that clear.
> 
> I had to rush writing it up as I had to go out straight after the game so didn't get chance to proofread it, so missed that chunk out.



Were you at the match yesterday? I think the United fans were the best away support at the SoL all season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> numerous sources in france saying we're in negotiations for aubameyang
> 
> IT BEGINS


It's not enough that City have a sugar daddy, now they're going to start pace abusing.

Shameful club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's not enough that City have a sugar daddy, now they're going to start pace abusing.
> 
> Shameful club.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nah, I was watching it at home on Sky Sports 2.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

after saturdays game, the team will probably be something like this tomorrow

de gea

jones ferdinand evans evra

nani cleverley carrick welbeck

rvp rooney​
although i wouldnt be surprised if Hernandez starts instead of RVP


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Wouldn't be opposed to using Van Persie on the bench as an impact sub. It's Hernandez and it's Chelsea. Smalling should start at RB rather than Jones. I'd rather see Welbeck on the right with Giggs on the left wing and Anderson instead of Cleverley but Nani and Cleverley are more likely. Fingers crossed that Mata isn't back.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm with Seabs, wouldn't mind seeing Smalling at right back although they could put Valencia there as he does work hard. Still, Smalling had his best game this season against Sunderland so keep it going. If Jones is back though, he'll most likely start.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Smalling was fantastic against us on Saturday. Who is that young lad who played at right back?


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Apologies, I mean left back


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Alexander Buttner


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21990117

Di Canio Sunderland manager!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well, it's a big gamble and a big ask. The last time we did this it worked so I can only hope for the same. If we stop hoofing the ball and actually play it down on the ground it wouldn't be awful either. Motivation is what we need. If he can get Sessegnon playing for a start then he's capable of carrying the team. Get the wingers playing too and it would be nice. Graham is a sack of shit and I'd love Wickham to get a game. 


HOLY SHIT MANGANE MIGHT GET A GAME :mangane


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

David Miliband has resigned as vice-chairman of Sunderland, because of Di Canio's political views,


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Well it's better taking that risk than backing a sinking ship that's proven to be failing. Brave move. Kinda hope it pays off for them now. Di Canio should be great for motivating them for a final push for survival and boost some morale into the squad that looks much needed. Not sure how much of a long term solution he is but there's promise there for him to be special. It'll be entertaining at least for a neutral. *


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Either a stroke of genius or a nail in the coffin. Really risky, suppose the theory is that the team are on a serious downer at the moment so they've gone with the craziest, most radical appointment hoping he can get the quickest change of fortunes and get 2/3 wins. Not sure I'd want Di Canio at the start of next season though, PL or Championship!!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

At least Di Canio will bring some excitement to the interviews. O'Neill is the most boring monotone fucker ever. I mean you don't need to lose your shit on screen but you wonder at times how he motivates players when he barely seems alive himself.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> David Miliband has resigned as vice-chairman of Sunderland, because of Di Canio's political views,


He spent about 15 days a year "consulting" us and just got some new job in America so it's hardly a huge loss.

besides - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/paolo-di-canio-my-life-speaks-for-me-6273526.html



> Di Canio's ultimate allegiance has always been to Lazio; so much so that, one day in January 2005, while celebrating a goal in front of their disconcertingly right-wing fans, he was moved to the point that he raised his right arm to join them in their trademark Roman salute. The gesture was an ancient historical practice, Di Canio claimed, even if, to the untrained eye, it was indistinguishable from a more recent, Germanic sign of allegiance. He repeated the salute twice more in Lazio colours, and as a result has been branded by some as an ideologically committed, fully fledged fascist activist. When Swindon Town chairman Jeremy Wray showed the initiative (and, it has to be said, the courage) to appoint Di Canio, one of the club's sponsors, the GMB union, withdrew its support, reluctant to be associated with a man some still perceive, mistakenly, as a neo-Nazi.
> 
> "The truth is very simple," said one respected source who knows Di Canio well, but was insistent that his name should not appear in this article. "Paolo is not, and has never been, a bad person, or an ideological fascist. Certain things he has said and done – like the salute with the Lazio fans – have to do with his psychological history, particularly his former compulsive tendencies and pronounced mood swings. Paolo is not mad. But he has had, as he describes in his autobiography... episodes."


Not that I particularly care about his political views. Provided he gets the job done on the pitch he's welcome to think what he likes.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*The money he'll save the club if he keeps you up will be more than worth the risk of losing the odd sponsor over something pretty trivial.*


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well said *Shepard*. I hope everyone gives him a chance. Could be right up against it by the time he manages us in his first home game though


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Di Canio's tarnished my supply of boobies on wrestling forums? Changed my mind. To hell with Sunderland. I heard they were all Nazi's anyway :jordan*


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> He spent about 15 days a year "consulting" us and just got some new job in America so it's hardly a huge loss.
> 
> besides - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/paolo-di-canio-my-life-speaks-for-me-6273526.html
> 
> Not that I particularly care about his political views. Provided he gets the job done on the pitch he's welcome to think what he likes.


he has admitted before he is a fascist, and even has a tattoo of mussolini, if I was a sunderland fan i wouldnt feel comfortable with someone like that as the manager


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So which player will he have a bust up with first?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

My money would be on Adam Johnson.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Di Canio's tarnished my supply of boobies on wrestling forums? Changed my mind. To hell with Sunderland. I heard they were all Nazi's anyway :jordan*


Lol, the tits will be back soon enough


Edit- I'm now hopelessly in love with Frankie from The Saturdays thanks to you. Can I call dibs or am I way too late?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I hope this hasn't been posted.










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, in fucking tears


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao :lmao 

He's a sports entertainer not a footballer..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Oh my god Robbie Savage on MOTD 2 :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> I hope this hasn't been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, in fucking tears


Play circus or Benny Hill music over the top of it...perfection.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

^BRAVE John Terry.

Nathan Baker...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I look forward to taking 4th from Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I hope you have someone to keep you company in your wait.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah, all the trophies we've won in the past 7 years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Tbh, I'm very worried.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I keep forgetting we're playing Chelsea early tomorrow. A game at 12:30 on a Monday. It's....not right.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

It's good for me. It's only 11:30pm for us here in Australia to watch it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

i dont understand what di canio's political views have to do with management of a football club.

unless he's looking to sign fascist footballers who aren't up to code.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm presuming he had these political views while at Swindon, and they didn't cause any trouble there as far as I know.

But he's in the Premier League now so it'll be a news item for a few days. Pff, it could even be forgotten about if there's any controversial incident or chanting in the FA Cup replay tomorrow.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Glad we came back from one goal down after that dreadful first half of football. Second half was much better as we had Henderson and even Gerrard at times pressing high and helping Suarez and Coutinho out. Coutinho has been brilliant since he joined us and looks to be a top buy. He's always trying to penetrate and feed a through ball to Suarez. Suprised not to see Sturridge get a gig, maybe he's injured? Glad we got the three points and hopefully we can somehow find some solid *CONSISTANCY!*

That Benteke is quality. Wouldn't mind having him at Pool.



WWE_TNA said:


> I hope this hasn't been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, in fucking tears












As for Di Canio being appointed, I have a feeling he'll do a good job. Fixtures are bloody tough though. I want Sunderland to stay up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

2nd time coming from behind at the half to win this year after not doing it since 2009.

Well then.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking keen for this game


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Starting XI: Cech, Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Luiz, Cole; Mikel, Ramires, Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Ba

Subs: TurnLOL, Terry, Benayoun, Bertrand, Moses, Lampard, Torres

Terry in the place of Ivanovic and I think that's our strongest team... The team that should start the LEAGUE games.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm feeling pretty good, we always bring it when we play Man U


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Rio Ferdinand returns for Manchester United with Wayne Rooney left out of the match-day squad entirely after his exertions on international duty with England. Javier Hernandez and Danny Welbeck start up front.


I'm quite happy with those two starting. Did Rooney exert himself that much with England to be left out of two games in a row?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

nah it was the grannies he was shagging afterwards.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United starting XI: De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Nani, Chicharito, Welbeck

Subs: Anders, Giggs, Young, Van Persie, Kagawa, Vermijl & Powell

A strong team and a strong bench. I'm a little unconfident due to it being at Stamford Bridge but hopefully we can get the job done.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So I'm just going to consider it being 0-1 due to Hernandez playing. Nani always seems to score vs us too, so maybe I should consider it 0-2.

I hope the refs are watching out for Nani flying kicks though. THUG of a player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

how many offside goals to utd?

im going 3.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> how many offside goals to utd?
> 
> im going 3.


Maybe 2 and a penalty that was actually a clean tackle.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Always a difficult game at the bridge, especially as the 1st choice front 2 arent playing, surprised Smalling is starting again after playing 3 games in quick succession 

3-0 to Chelsea :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Don't forget a shot bouncing off the post, rebounding off the ass of Luiz and into the net.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Maybe 2 and a penalty that was actually a clean tackle.


Not forgetting a goal where there was a handball in the build up.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> I hope this hasn't been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, in fucking tears


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What about red cards to Chelsea? I'm going for a good 3 this time. Smalling to headbutt Hazard and Hazard to get sent off. A fair red card for Ivanovic. And one for Petr Cech for wasting too much time (in reality he will only have the ball in his hand for a millisecond).


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Completely forgot this was on so early, what a great match to wake up to. :mark:

Chelsea 4-3 United. I predict goals.

(Inb4 1-0 either way)


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Luiz gets a red for a last man foul, Hernandez with a tap in, Evra with a header and Mata to score too late for Chelsea to catch up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> What about red cards to Chelsea? I'm going for a good 3 this time. Smalling to headbutt Hazard and Hazard to get sent off. A fair red card for Ivanovic. And one for Petr Cech for wasting too much time (in reality he will only have the ball in his hand for a millisecond).


gonna go with the 1. hazard off for running too fast.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lol, Dixon dissing Roy Keane.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

my God ESPN are so bad with their coverage, NO ATMOSPHERE, NO CROWD NOISE.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> :lol, Dixon dissing Roy Keane.


They were going at it the other day during the England-Montenegro game as well. Waiting for the day when Keano just snaps and goes for him


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOL at Dixon saying how players who have crossed Fergie in the past have always been punished, and with Keano sat next to him.

:fergie


----------



## kingfunkel

Honestly thought Keane was gonna fuck him up.

Has English football just become another Europe league? Footballing wise I mean:

Every touch of an opponent is a freekick
High foot is a freekick
Driving/rolling around
Space and time on the ball
No physical aspect to it

I can't see the difference right now


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Is Nani drunk? 

Going for 2-1 Chelsea here.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck Me I saw better passing in the Under 12's game I refereed yesterday


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

HIGH KENNNY predicts a chelsea win! 2-1


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dam Cole is off


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

what happened to cole i missed it


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Does Nani even realise that he's playing for Manchester United? How can he think that he can put in this type of effort and still remain at a big club?

If only he had the same mentality as :downing


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

This game is GARBAGE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I AGREE.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nani's on acid. 

More Welbeck plz.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOL Nani. What a fucking vagina, honestly


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I see they are now using Penny Floaters in an attempt to make this match interesting


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

CECH!!!!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

"worst nani since Louise Woodward" :lmao

Credit: some guy on twitter


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> "worst nani since Louise Woodward" :lmao
> 
> Credit: some guy on twitter


:lmao

If I was a neutral, I'd already be cheering for penalties.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Average first half by Chelsea, but it could be worse


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a poor half of football that was, no team really deserved to score there as not many chances were created and the passing from both teams was one of the worst. Nani having a real mare out there, his worst since the Liverpool game at Anfield earlier in the season. His first touches are abysmal, his passing is woeful and his flicks are dreadful. Doesn't look up to it and doesn't look sharp. Time to take him off and bring on either Van Persie and shift Welbeck out to the wings or get Giggs on.

Only decent players for United out there have been De Gea, Valencia, Carrick and Welbeck. Chicharito needs to get some new boots on from constantly stumbling and slipping over and Evra needs to get some tutorial lessons on the art of defending. 

In that entire first half I think we created one good chance. Need to step it up second half.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Welbeck is class. Apart from that a highly unwatchable first half.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just got back, sounds like I haven't missed much...


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Nope, Chelsea defense is poooor!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Valencia and Smalling have been sensational. Knew we were in for one of those Nani games after his first touch, he's been a different level of abysmal. Would get Kagawa on for him ASAP, RVP too after a while. Welbeck looks absolutely superb when coming from deep. I like him there.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> Welbeck looks absolutely superb when coming from deep. I like him there.


Indeed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Actually, Nani can fuck off in the summer. Valencia's had a shit season but Nani has topped all that shitness in just 45 minutes. Gimme Tony's poor crossing and simple passing over Nani being a 12th man for the opposition anyday. Useless, injury feigning prick.


/Kneejerk.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

First off Mozza fuck you. You won't be able to say that come the of the season (He knows what I mean :side: )

Second has this match really been that bad? Missed most of the first half. Tuned in at like the 42nd minute


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

INB4 Nani 25 yard screamer wins the game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember a couple of seasons ago when a few United fans I knew were calling Nani better than Ronaldo. Oh how he has fallen.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why can't hernandez control the ball? everytime he gets a pass, he goes all the way back to the united defence!!! it's weird that a good player like him can't even catch a ball...


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I remember a couple of seasons ago when a few United fans I knew were calling Nani better than Ronaldo. Oh how he has fallen.


To be fair a few seasons back he should have been named POTY (The year Bale won it) was on fire. Dunno what's happened since then though


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah he was good back then, but not better than Ronaldo as some were saying. Definitely looks likely to leave in the summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah he was good back then, but not better than Ronaldo as some were saying. Definitely looks likely to leave in the summer.


Very true that. 

#Sheep


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Superb finish :wilkins Vintage Ba


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

OMG BA

What a fucking goal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

tidy finish that


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

ohhhhhhh that's a lovely little goal :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

though


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking wonderful goal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

stunning goal.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Incredible goal.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

great goal by ba.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Cleverley has been very poor as well. I like the lad, but the last while he has contributed very little.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Here guys, what do you think of Ba's goal?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a save :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

FUCK ME, WHAT A SAVE :wilkins


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

FUCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK! 

Save of the season!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

omg cech


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Petr fucking cech


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a ball from Welbeck, only bettered by the save.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

reminds me of chech from 04 05


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> reminds me of chech from 04 05


lol chech


De Gea's from Mata was fucking magnificent as well. I can only assume the shot was so powerful the ref had no idea it was a save.


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOLZARD


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Besides the Chicharito header, we've looked garbage and have offered nothing since conceding.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

COME ON!!


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Robin Van LOLsie

This is the most toothless I've seen United in attack in a long time.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:rvp


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lolmoses could have finished the game right there


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A real shame to go out, it's been too long since we've won it. Chelsea probably deserved to go through over the two games though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ba!!!!!!!!!!! :torres comes on


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

lol what's the story with the mask on nando?


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BUT WHO WAS FA CUP?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Chelsea deserved winners, we were pathetic.

Save of the season from Cech.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ramires was awesome today. Mata superb as always. Chelsea marches on!!!


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

No complaints about the result.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

wasn't so long ago the media were talking of a United treble...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

fa cup medals

dedryck boyata - 1
rio ferdinand - 0
nemanja vidic - 0


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> A real shame to go out, it's been too long since we've won it. Chelsea probably deserved to go through over the two games though.


They shouldn't even have been a game today, as you should have buried us in the first half at Old Trafford.

Good win though. But I'm more interested in 3rd spot.



Posterizer said:


> Ramires was awesome today. Mata superb as always. Chelsea marches on!!!


Mata wasn't very good today, dude.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

absolutely awful, valencia and nani better not start next monday, welbeck in the first half was one positive about the game. RVP cant seem to hit a barn door lately.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well, that was fucking shit to watch for the entire 90 minutes. For all this talk of the players and Ferguson wanting to win the FA Cup this season, they didn't really show it in this game. Some of these players had a rest over the weekend and none of them looked up for it. Welbeck, Carrick and De Gea were the only ones who tried along with Jones, who looked decent.

The players should be blamed for that woeful performance, no real creativity on the pitch, the link-up play was poor, no real effort and the passing was garbage. We had what? 3 good opportunities, the two Chicharito chances (with Cech pulling off a world class save) and the Van Persie close range effort. The performances have been crap for weeks now so this was bound to happen but we better pick it up for Monday against City.

Ferguson should also accept the blame as that formation was odd. Putting Cleverley on the left wing was stupid and keeping Nani on for so long was also a dumbfounding decision. Why he stuck Valencia further up front when he can't play well in attack I have no idea, looked much more comfortable at right back. Chicharito had his worst game of the season along with Nani, who was utter tripe. Cleverley was poor and Evra can't defend; FAHCT!

Ba's goal was fantastic, you just can't save them but we should have defended better for it. After going 1-0 down we didn't really respond apart from 2 or 3 glorious chances but still, that was crap. Maojrity of the players just didn't look confident when on the ball or up to it. Another year without the FA Cup, not a nice feeling.

We better turn up against City on Monday.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Only saw the 2nd half, basically his assist was superb lol.

Semi FInals here we come


----------



## Curry

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not a great game to watch and we never really looked safe but that save from Cech deserves to win a game. Extraordinary stuff.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yea Peter Cech deserves a mention definitely, superb.


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> They shouldn't even have been a game today, as you should have buried us in the first half at Old Trafford.
> 
> Good win though. But I'm more interested in 3rd spot.


True, but then Chelsea could have won it int he second half as well. On a, Chelsea deserved to progress.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Thursday team better be:

TurnLOL
Ferreira Cahill Ivanovic Bertrand
Mikel Lampard
Moses Benayoun Marin
Zorres

Need to go full strength against Sunderland. I smell Di Canio heroics.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

How bad was that :lol :lol both teams are shockingly awful, united start playing like special needs kids in the 2nd half and have done for atleast a month now. Could have been different if it wasn't for a world class cech save.

Can we have scholes back because carrick is the only midfield player we have that can pass a ball, rooney was a miss obviously hopefully him and rafael make the city game.



Joel i'm starting to agree with you on cleverley.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










dat save.

Where's the Cech smilie?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Needed to win... Won... Good!


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Joel i'm starting to agree with you on cleverley.


He's not a bad player. I just expect a Manchester United central midfielder to have some... ooomf! about him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> He's not a bad player. I just expect a Manchester United central midfielder to have some... ooomf! about him.


Well with anderson looking like he'll leave, fletcher probably won't make a return, scholes might retire again fergie might just might sign a proper CM............or will he :fergie2.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Never understood the hype surrounding Cleverley. Too average for a club like United. His days in the England team are numbered once Hendo is finished leading the U21s to European glory in the summer :hendo


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I heard Hernandez praised Cech on the save straight after but I may have missed that part. If so, that's very classy of him.

Since the Champions League exit, we've been playing so poorly but in the United fashion, still picking up the vital 3 points. However, we can't afford to keep playing like this; so sloppy, lethargic, slow and wasting so many chances. Need to be at our absolute best next Monday and even if it doesn't matter if we drop points to City, creating an 18 point gap and having the potential to win the title a week later when City go to White Hart Lane could be worth it.

Still, the performances have been garbage recently (except for Carrick) and need to pick up immediately. It hasn't been our best season on the pitch (a bit better than the 2010/2011 season when we won the league) but we really need to concentrate on the league, don't let this FA Cup result get to the players and just pick up points. If we continue playing like we did today, I could see us dropping more points. We'll still win it though.

Meh, small rant over.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Thursday team better be:
> 
> TurnLOL
> Ferreira Cahill Ivanovic Bertrand
> Mikel Lampard
> Moses Benayoun Marin
> Zorres
> 
> Need to go full strength against Sunderland. I smell Di Canio heroics.


You'll have a strong team out Thursday, Rafa seems intent on bringing in silverware.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ba's finish was class, and Cech's save was great, too. That's really about it. Poor game, poor performance by both teams (though not as bad as Chelsea's first half and our second in the OT game). Some of those players put in 180 minutes in 48 hours, so fatigue was expected. Well done to Chelsea, they deserved it more on balance.

Season basically over on April 1st. I'll be shocked if we don't sew up the league, and nothing else to play for. The team is doing their job in the PL which is the trophy I really wanted this year, so I'm not devastated about this or anything.. it just feels very flat this year. 

Just need to keep winning every week from now on, hopefully the points record can keep the players motivated. They seem to be lacking a little at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

really annoying we once again won't be in the FA Cup final, been too long but once again we didn't deserve to reach the final playing like absolute dogshit. Chelsea weren't any better themselves really but they put a chance away.

Valencia is possibly the worst player we have now. Nani was awful too. RVP needs a goal bad.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ashley Cole out for 2 weeks, just heard it on Final Score.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Renegade™;16117114 said:


> really annoying we once again won't be in the FA Cup final, been too long but once again we didn't deserve to reach the final playing like absolute dogshit. Chelsea weren't any better themselves really but they put a chance away.
> 
> Valencia is possibly the worst player we have now. Nani was awful too. RVP needs a goal bad.



RVP stopped playing in march, must be some sort of arsenal mental midget syndrome, strange how many players have been off form throughout the season at different stages and yet we have an amazing number of points but that said we have done poorly in the cups again.

Carrick, vidic and rafael are probably the only players that when fit have been good throughout the season and well valencia and young have been poor all season.

NoGimmicks if the game vs city does not get them motivated nothing will.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Terrible first half from both sides. Terrible second half from United but good from Chelsea. I think both sides were showing way too much respect for each other and therefore made it a dull match to watch in the first half. Chelsea went for it second half and were deserved winners at the end. BA's finish was incredible and so was Cech's save. I thought Mata had an average game and expected more from him today, same goes for Oscar, he was really bad today. Valencia, Nani and Cleverly were shocking today for United but Welbeck and Carrick were pretty solid.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Need to go full strength against Sunderland. I smell Di Canio heroics.


Don't fight it Joel, just let it happen. It's fiiiiiiine

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...anio-is-a-fascist-time-to-boycott-sunderland/

In an embarrassing Telegraph blog, @*DPJHodges*, says 'Sunderland Athletic Football Club' should be boycotted

the A in SAFC stands for "association" firstly. Secondly people are taking this way too far.

Anyone who's interested in Di Canios views should read Marcotti's twitter



> *Gabriele Marcotti* ‏@*Marcotti*  4h @*stevebhoy* no, not fact. That's a roman fascist salute to Lazio fans who made same back. It's their salute. Not making nazi statement
> 
> 
> *Gabriele Marcotti* ‏@*Marcotti*  2h
> @*Mairtin1927* @*stevebhoy* actually his political thought is very pro-working class: minimum wage, trade unions, gov't mortgages....
> 
> 
> *Gabriele Marcotti* ‏@*Marcotti*  2h
> @*Mairtin1927* @*stevebhoy* anti-globalization, pro-immigration etc. And he called Mussolini vile and deplored way he abandoned morals
> 
> 
> *Gabriele Marcotti* ‏@*Marcotti*  13h
> @*rich_swin* @*darrenrichman* But they're not, really. Things evolve. Miliband's father was a Communist, yes? By your logic, it wd mean that he
> 
> 
> *Gabriele Marcotti* ‏@*Marcotti*  13h
> @*rich_swin* @*darrenrichman* supported the Gulags, Stalinist purges, etc. Which I'm pretty sure he didn't.


his feed is full of stuff like this. One lad even sent him a picture of his ripped up season ticket :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> He's not a bad player. I just expect a Manchester United central midfielder to have some... ooomf! about him.


he's ordinary at best. will occasionally play out of his skin but for the most part he just blends in with the scenery.

and yeah, that's pretty boss. marcotti ghost wrote his biography from memory, so he'd know a bit.

the people who go to the nazi salute bit are mongs. it's a roman salute first and foremost. it's like people who don't know the swastika was originally a symbol of peace.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I actually thought Young looked good when he came on, did more in 10 minutes than what Valencia and Nani offered all game. I won't bring Cleverley into that equation as he isn't a winger. I actually feel sorry for Young, he has shown glimpses of how good he can be, was really looking decent when Nani/Valencia were out of the team but then he got injured and hasn't really been the same. Was hit and miss against Sunderland but looked good today. Needs more time to settle after coming back from another injury.

Carrick, Rafael, Vidic and Van Persie have been our best players this season although Van Persie is on this long goal drought at the moment. I can see him scoring against City on Monday though to hopefully get his confidence in front of goal back. Our defence has improved so much since Vidic returned to the side, it's no coincidence that since he's been back we've picked up more cleansheets.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> he's ordinary at best. will occasionally play out of his skin but for the most part he just blends in with the scenery.
> 
> and yeah, that's pretty boss. marcotti ghost wrote his biography from memory, so he'd know a bit.
> 
> the people who go to the nazi salute bit are mongs. it's a roman salute first and foremost. it's like people who don't know the swastika was originally a symbol of peace.


Yeah he'll work hard and put in a shift as seen against city, away to chelsea in the league and he played well vs arsenal at home but either i have a shocking memory or i'm been harsh i cannot think of another game were i thought to myself tom played really well today.

I'm tempted to say kagawa/rooney and welbeck will play wide vs city but on the width and counter attacking is were we get the better of them so i'd think atleast one from valencia/young/nani will start.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

i expect us to start with:

hart
zaba kompany nasty clichy
barry yaya
nasri aguero silva
tevez

if everyone is still fit. on paper that's a bloody good side. on paper.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Typically aguero and kompany are fit for the derby :fergie2


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

at this point i wouldnt mind seeing this lineup

de gea

rafael ferdinand vidic evra

jones

carrick kagawa


welbeck RVP rooney​
with welbeck and rooney covering on the wings, kagawa getting forward when he can


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Typically aguero and kompany are fit for the derby :fergie2


theoretically they were fit for newcastle.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good on Chelsea to win but you probably haven't done yourselves any favor with that congested fixture list. 

So yeah you guys have knocked out Utd in the Capital One and FA Cup, prepare to job in the league though. :fergie


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sensational goal from Ba, world class save from Cech, we're through to the semi's!


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Loved Hernandez's reaction.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

^he mad

WTF Rafa, lose to Southampton starting :torres then beat Man U 2 days later with a Ba wonderfinish. I bet he starts all of Mata, Hazard and Oscar at Villa Park. :frustrate


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

RVP has gone into Arsenal mode. March comes around, nothing to play for.

Apart from Welbeck and De Gea, team was in WOAT mode today.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Not sure what was more disgraceful, ITV, Chelsea fans, Nani or the lack of fight. Utter shit from everyone other than Welbeck and De Gea. Playing like a team with nothing to play for since the Madrid match.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Not sure what was more disgraceful, ITV, Chelsea fans, Nani or the lack of fight. Utter shit from everyone other than Welbeck and De Gea. Playing like a team with nothing to play for since the Madrid match.*


Well that has to be partly or mostly down to fergie and the coaching staff but i agree they've went into zombie mode and just strolling over the finish, you'd think we'd play more expansive football with more freedom since we are 15 points clear i know today was a cup game so you'd expect some caution but it was shocking.


Strange since i'm use to united playing their best stuff from march onwards but it seems we've went back to september and october football.


----------



## EGame

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

United are doing just what Barca did. So far ahead in the league that they just play on cruise control and end getting shit on.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*It's kinda understandable that their game would drop off when the real motivation goes. League is done and CL has gone. FA Cup isn't really a motivator until you get to the Final or you're a club outside the top 4. Missed Rooney today. Thought Fergie got it pretty bad today. No way Nani should have lasted that long and Cleverley out wide were shockers. Showed Chelsea way too much respect which is odd as we've made quick starts against them this season. Just no supply from the midfield either. Giggs and Young at least tried to get balls behind the back 4 when they came on. Need to sign a top quality winger in the Summer or reverse this curse on Valencia. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *It's kinda understandable that their game would drop off when the real motivation goes. League is done and CL has gone. FA Cup isn't really a motivator until you get to the Final or you're a club outside the top 4. Missed Rooney today. Thought Fergie got it pretty bad today. No way Nani should have lasted that long and Cleverley out wide were shockers. Showed Chelsea way too much respect which is odd as we've made quick starts against them this season. Just no supply from the midfield either. Giggs and Young at least tried to get balls behind the back 4 when they came on. Need to sign a top quality winger in the Summer or reverse this curse on Valencia. *


at this rate Zaha is going to walk into the first 11


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> at this rate Zaha is going to walk into the first 11


Break the bank for bale or ronaldo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Break the bank for bale or ronaldo.


Naw just sign Lewandowski, Glenn Murray & Michu. Who needs wingers when you have 6 strikers on the pitch :fergie


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Get in there Fulham :cashley


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Berbasex, bye bye :arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Samba :lmao

Gives away a pen then gives the ball away there.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dat Chris Samba, triffic playah :arry


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Samba with that awesome defending to allow Berbatov to get his and Fulham's second goal.

:lmao at Redknapp's reaction.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:arry triffic


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lol :lol good riddance


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

before :arry took over QPR were 6 points from safety, since taking over and spending £23m, they are 7 points from safety 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Berbatov is different class, such mesmerizing skills.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Berbs :myword


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Berbatov is magic at times


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Berba :mark:


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That touch was ridiculous.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao QPR.

They've been dreadful all of this first half and look all over the place defensively.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






Gotta say some lovely play from GOATham darkheskey) there.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:arry 

Oh it's close now, that time of the year is soon upon us, dem tears, dem fat, bald, topless men in the stands with dem tears, blubbering wrecks, broken men, I can almost taste dem tears right now.

See ya later QPR :arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck off Tarrabt, go home at half time again please.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

3-1, fulham should still hold onto this

fuck off back to the championship :arry


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking get in there, great save. Unlucky Remy...


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Another one of his January signings letting him down :arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:arry's reaction :lmao You signed Samba and Remy dumbshit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

fuuuuuck


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Another one of his January signings letting him down :arry


Then scores. :arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ah bollocks, he actually scored that one...


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fulham could of had a penalty there


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

This game is set up nicely.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



W0lf said:


> Then scores. :arry


Inb4 two late goals from Samba :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 two late goals from Samba :terry


If anything like that occurs i will hunt you down.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If you pick one player from each of these teams to have in your club who would it be?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If you pick one player from each of these teams to have in your club who would it be?


Berba :fergie.

Fabio :fergie. (i know he isn't starting)


:troll


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Only been watching since half time and I don't watch much Fulham but is Emanuelson always this shit?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Berba :fergie.
> 
> Fabio :fergie. (i know he isn't starting)
> 
> 
> :troll


unk2

As a Spurs fan I can't really choose Berba to come back, so I'll have Bryan Ruiz. He's ok isn't he?

I'll have Townsend back since he's only on loan. :bale1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Urby is having a mare.


----------



## slab7777

I watched Emmanuelson play for Milan a bit a year or so back and he looked like a promising youngster. This doesn't look the same guy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Tyler desperate for qpr to score the twat.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sidwell's outta here. Sent off to a standing ovation, now that's fan support.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sidwell you silly fucker, hold on fulham.


Seemed quite harsh, seen worse go unpunished.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOL at Sidwell having a career in football.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wow, Emmanuelson subbed off as a sub. That's embarrassing. fpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Most anti-climatic red card of all time right there. I prefer the quick, sudden flash of red in their face out of nowhere.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Tyler desperate for qpr to score the twat.


I was thinking Tyler seems desperate for QPR to win.

Fulham down to 10 :kenny

Moves like Dejagah was doing well before he went off injured, his replacement Emanuelson struggled.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Deserved a red for his first touch alone. Nugget.

Hold on Foolham. :jose


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Don't think that was a straight red, but he does arrive late so anything could have happened. Was funny how he decided to just stay on the ground for a bit. Just hope Fulham can hold on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

One of Berbatov's bad sides is that he moans at his team mates too much.


----------



## slab7777

I once bought a young sidwell on football manager, little did i know how bad he would turn out to be!

Still, i hope fulham hold on despite being a bankers team, but qpr are a joke. Want to see them go down with villa


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

that was never a red, hopefully Fulham hang on


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sidwell was once at chelsea :jones


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> LOL at Sidwell having a career in football.


Ex Chelsea player, yo.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fulham should try the fifa tactic and just pass it around the defence.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> One of Berbatov's bad sides is that he moans at his team mates too much.


I was thinking the exact same thing before.

It's alright when his stupid flicks fuck up but when a teammate doesn't hit a 50 yard inch perfect pass to the chest he starts losing it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

And Fulham hold on.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Ex Chelsea player, yo.


One of Jose stranger signings wouldn't you say?


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:arry


triffic, 7 points off safety, with 7 games to go


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> :arry
> 
> 
> triffic, 7 points off safety, with 7 games to go


And this is his 7th job in management.

777. The number of the wheeler-dealer.

:arry


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> One of Jose stranger signings wouldn't you say?


Occurred around the time his and Abramovich's relationship was heated. Think Abramovich was tired of giving Mourinho all the money for players and then not getting the "beautiful" football he wanted, nor the Champions League.

So that summer we ended up with Steve Sidwell, Claudio Pizarro and Tal Ben Haim on frees :| I think Sidwell and Pizarro were mainly brought in because the AFCON was taking place in the January, so we needed cover for the departing Essien, Mikel and Drogba. But still, shithouse signings. Maybe a bit harsh on Pizarro, as he's rather prolific in the Bundesliga.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'd like to thank Fulham and QPR for wiping that shite served up by Chelsea/United earlier today from my mind.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker 9 Mar
> If Harry pulls this one out of the bag and keeps QPR up, he'll be a contender for manager of the season.


Steady on there Gary :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...England-boos-Chelsea-v-Manchester-United.html

ridiculous article, the booing had little to do with the england issue, he has been booed ever since Terry racially abused Anton



In other news, Norwich's new signing Ricky van Wolfswinkel scored a hattrick today, for Sporting, will be interesting to see how he does at Norwich


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Or maybe people just dont like him because hes a wanker who tweets and acts like a 14 year old girl


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> Or maybe people just dont like him because hes a *wanker* who tweets and acts like a 14 year old girl



:terry1 :cashley.


Wait you read his tweets?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ton of my friends are united fans, they retweet a lot of what he says

Most notable was during the trial. I mean get that its an important matter to him but the way he acted was really juvenile

Then again, Ashley Cole more or less is a giant troll on twitter it kinda goes both ways


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*ITV brushed it off as booing over footballing reasons during the match too. Disgrace. We all know why they were booing him. Just stick your head in the sand and ignore it but don't pretend it's over anything else.

And yes Rio's a numpty. Doesn't warrant fans booing him because their club captain racially abused his brother and Rio didn't sit on his hands about it.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

so the media focuses on a football managers irrelevant political views while ignoring the prevalent racism continuing to be chanted at footballers.

sounds about right.

Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton
Thiago Silva. That the same pussy thats been injured all season. Another over rated Brazilian. Sort your hamstrings out FatBoy...

he tries so hard to be relevant. bless him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just seen the Paulo press conference, he handled it well but you can see he was getting annoyed and walking out when he did was the right thing to do.

But the media are fucking leeches who seem to think they still can do what they want, Neil Lennon at Celtic has made it clear many times that he doesn't want to talk about Rangers but yet nearly every press conference a Journo seems it is acceptable to ask him about that club


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

liverpool is coming to tour australia

get ready rush n Co


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> liverpool is coming to tour australia
> 
> get ready rush n Co


Not coming to Sydney though :jose Means i have to travel to shitty Melbourne


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> Not coming to Sydney though :jose Means i have to travel to shitty Melbourne


Melbourne is not shitty mate.

:kobe8

Defs getting tickets.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Liverpool at the MCG ay, tempted to go. A happy MCG experience would be a big change for me.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'll only go if I get a spare ticket. I don't want to put my own money into Liverpool's pockets. I'm guessing the tickets will be super expensive too. I forget exactly how much it was, but Victory v Fulham was an absurd price, same with Juventus.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Looking forward to the Everton game on Sunday. 

Real chance to push on for third/fourth and to pull further ahead of Everton. They will be without Fellaini and Pienaar too so it will be hard for them even though they still have some threatening players in Mirallas.

After Everton though, we have a rest until our next Premier League game and I believe Arsenal play about 3 games before we actually play our next league game so we could potentially be about 5 or so points behind them by the time we meet Man City at White Hart Lane so we really need to make these games count.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> Ton of my friends are united fans, they retweet a lot of what he says
> 
> Most notable was during the trial. I mean get that its an important matter to him but the way he acted was really juvenile
> 
> Then again, Ashley Cole more or less is a giant troll on twitter it kinda goes both ways


I do agree with you he and most footballers tweet absolute shit.



:lol at joey barton he is starting to win me over.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Class from Barton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A Belgian paper, apparently a reliable one, are reporting that Kompany has fallen out with Mancini about how his injury has been treated and his desire to play for the national team. Kompany also fell out with his previous club over the Belgian national team, and left the club soon after.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

He's welcomed to join the Belgian Revolution in SW6.

:kompany


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I call bullshit but i'll say it anyway, Sign the fucker :fergie.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We don't have a Belgian yet, can we have him please? :downing


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Too injury prone. No thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> Too injury prone. No thanks.


We don't have enough imo :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

spare me.

we're also swapping dzeko for reus and gotze. kompany isn't going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Given we're near the end of the season now, what would everyone have as team of the season?

De Gea
Rafael - Ferdinand - Jagielka - Baines
Carrick - Gerrard
Mata - Suarez - Bale
RVP

If I wasn't biased then I'd have Mignolet in goal, Zabaleta on the right and Vertonghen at the back but it isn't often that I'm biased so I will be here. I was tempted to put Fellaini where Gerrard is but he really hasn't had a good second half of the season and I feel that Gerrard has been overlooked this season what with Suarez being on fire. Michu could/perhaps should have been in there but again I didn't really want to take anyone out. Without Mata then Chelsea would be further back than they are.

I'd have the young player of the year as either Benteke or Lukaku, siding more with Benteke. I'd not mind seeing Rafael win though. (not sure if the candidates are known yet)

Player of the year is down to Suarez or Bale I think. RVP's quiet last half dozen games has probably fucked him over. Either of the three would be fine winners though. Given a choice I'd probably back Suarez.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I'll only go if I get a spare ticket. *I don't want to put my own money into Liverpool's pockets.* I'm guessing the tickets will be super expensive too. I forget exactly how much it was, but Victory v Fulham was an absurd price, same with Juventus.


:kobe8



DwayneAustin said:


> We don't have a Belgian yet, can we have him please? :downing


yeah and we're used to CB's having injuries so we're okay on that front too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

lloris
rafael vertonghen nastasic baines
carrick gerrard
mata suarez bale
van persie

personally think the midfield forward picks themselves. i compromised with zab at rb with nastasic at cb.

young player will be bale, player of the year should be suarez but wont be. it's all just a popularity contest.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mata easily player of the season for me

Absurd number of assists, goals, majority of which saving our asses

How absolutely godawful we looked vs Southampton is proof how he's been carrying this team on his back


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Team of the year?

Lloris
Zabaleta - Nastacic - Vertonghen - Baines
Carrick - Dembele
Mata - Suarez - Bale
RVP​
Mostly biast though regarding Lloris and Dembele. I guess if he hadn't have got injured, Sandro would be there most definitely, quite easily in fact. Just the way Dembele has been so instrumental for us, big reason (other than Bale) why we are in 3rd place in the league. The front four really picks itself.

I have gone with Zaba at right back due to consistency, Nastacic due to the fact that he is young but has been absolutely colossal at the back, you wouldn't think he was the age he is, Vertonghen because the guy is unreal and Baines mainly due to his goals. Lloris once again mainly due to the fact I am a Spurs fan and what I have seen has been outstanding.

Player of the year: Bale
Young Player of the year: Nastacic


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

De Gea
Zabaleta Vertonghen Nastasic Enrique (U mad Leighton? :brodgers )
Carrick Gerrard
Mata Suarez Bale
RVP

Front six picks itself really

POTY: Suarez, just ahead of Mata

YPOTY: Think Bale still qualifies for this, but fuck him. Nastasic


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A team of the year without the leading tackler, leading intercepter in the premier league is not a team of the year. Morgan Schneiderlin has been a boss all season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

i would've put dembele in if he wasn't injured so much. vertonghen is a lock for one of the cb spots. i'd love to see nasty win ypoty after starting out the season pointing where he was passing cos he didn't know a word of english, but because bale still qualifies he'll win it. ridiculous a guy with over 200 club appearances can still be classified for the ypoty but w/e.


----------



## Vader

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'd have put Schniederlin in if I'd seen more than 2 games of Southampton's this season. I don't focus on stats as they can easily be skewed to favour anyone. Put him in a big team and those stats go way down due to his team being on the attack more.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Vader13 said:


> I'd have put Schniederlin in if I'd seen more than 2 games of Southampton's this season. I don't focus on stats as they can easily be skewed to favour anyone. Put him in a big team and those stats go way down due to his team being on the attack more.


Coming from someone who has seen all our games (but one) this season, I can tell you Morgan has been great all season. I can also tell you that you won't find many sides in the Prem on the attack more often than us. We pretty much win the possession stat every game we play, so I can't really see his numbers being any higher at a bigger club. I will admit though I haven't seen much of Dembele this season however the thought of someone suggesting Gerrard just seems wrong to me. There have been many Liverpool fans calling for him to be dropped at stages this season let alone worthy of being deemed to have had a great season. I've seen enough Liverpool games I think to say that he shouldn't be in a team of the year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Au contraire mon ami

Gerrards been at his best vein of form since the end of 2009/10 season. Hasn't picked up a knock like he seemed to do every other week the last few years and has provided a career high of assists.

The legs may be starting to go but having Gerrard side by side with Lucas as has relativity speaking turned our season around. 

I haven't payed nearly enough attention to the other teams this year to say if he deserves it over other players but he has had his best season in recent years and I do think that would warrant some consideration for a spot in the team


----------



## Vader

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well there's a reason why Southampton aren't near the top of the table, as despite being on the attack they're still getting beat. He obviously has more to do at Southampton than he would do at a top 6 team. Put him in any of United, City, Spurs, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool and those stats go way down.

I'd not focus on those who are ragging on Gerrard as he's had a very underrated season. He's not required to steal the headlines anymore and without him in their team it'd be noticeable then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gerrard was pretty awful at the start of the season, looked incredibly out of place. Been unbelievable the last few months though.

My team of the year:

Guzan

Rafael Nastasic Vertonghen Baines

Bale Carrick Cazorla Mata

Suarez RVP​


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gerrard was gash at the start of the year but his form has dramatically improved. He has the 2nd most goals for us and the 2nd most assists in the prem.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lloris

Rafael Vertonghen Nastasic Baines

Carrick Gerrard

Suarez Mata Bale

Van Persie


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

As expected Tevez doesnt get jail time, 250 hours of community service, and a further 6 month driving ban


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just to add to the team of the season talk:

Mignolet

Rafael Nastasic Vertonghen Baines

Carrick Dembele

Mata Suarez Bale

RVP​


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Remember when TOTY formation was easy when everyone played 4-4-2. I swear everyone has dropped Michu since the last time this was brought up and most people had him in.

I dunno. Leading candidates

Guzan
Mignolet
Lloris

Rafael
Zabaleta

Rio
Evans
Nastasic
Vertonghen
Williams

Baines

Carrick
Gerrard 

Mata
Bale
Cazorla
Michu

Van Persie
Suarez

If push comes to shove then:
Lloris

Rafael Evans Nastasic Baines

Carrick 

Mata Michu Bale

Suarez Van Persie​
Don't have a problem with Gerrard over Michu or any of them 3 keepers. At least one of Rio or Evans needs to be in at CB.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

My team of the year

Lloris

Rafael Nastasic Vertonghen Enrique

Carrick Gerrard

Mata Suarez Bale

RVP​


(fuck Baines :side


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Has Carrick really been that good this season? I remember him doing quite well early on, but it feels like he's been out of form for a while now. He was shocking against Chelsea too. 

And for centrebacks, I think Mertesacker deserves a bit of credit too. I know I'll probably get roundly mocked given the general consensus among most Premier League fans is that he's rubbish. But if you ask any Arsenal fan that knows what they're talking about and they'll tell you that without Mertesacker we'd be an absolute mess. I shutter to think how many more set-pieces we'd have conceded from if not for him. He's probably been our most important player this season, even if not our out and out best performer (who is obviously Cazorla).


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm surprised with the lack of Cazorla in the teams. 12 goals and 7 assists--the highest goal-scoring midfield player in the PL.



Sleeper said:


> And for centrebacks, I think Mertesacker deserves a bit of credit too. I know I'll probably get roundly mocked given the general consensus among most Premier League fans is that he's rubbish. But if you ask any Arsenal fan that knows what they're talking about and they'll tell you that without Mertesacker we'd be an absolute mess. I shutter to think how many more set-pieces we'd have conceded from if not for him. He's probably been our most important player this season, even if not our out and out best performer (who is obviously Cazorla).


I remember majority of Arsenal fans wanted him sold last summer. He has been our best defender this season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Carrick been out of form for a while now? :jaydamn*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Anyone who doesn't see Carrick's contribution DOESN'T UNDERSTAND FOOTBALL.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

At the start of the season, having been left out of the Euros and with a point to prove, it really looked like Carrick was playing with more purpose. He was more of a driving force and less of a water carrying passenger. But in the last couple of months it seems like he's regressed to what he was beforehand. I've only tended to watch United in the bigger games recently, but it feels like a long time when I watched a dominant Michael Carrick performance.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I watched Carrick closely in the 2-2 FA Cup game against Chelsea and it was like he was just taking the piss. It was late in the game when nearly every other United player couldn't control the ball or pass to save their lives, and Chelsea were all over them, and yet there was Carrick, the Chelsea midfield couldn't get near him.

Been class all season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Carrick was one of United's worst against Chelsea, I'm not having that. He was also very poor against Madrid.

EDIT - Sorry, wrong Chelsea game. I didn't see the 2-2.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Chelsea game wasn't the best. Everyone bar Welbeck and De Gea were bad. Carrick was far from one of the worst players for us though. Don't get how he bad vs Madrid. He's been immense in the league recently. Watch the Sunderland match and just focus on Carrick. Or any league match in the past 4-6 weeks. Been a couple of games lately where he's been on the bench, come on and calmed the match down so much in our favour to see matches out.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Remember when TOTY formation was easy when everyone played 4-4-2. I swear everyone has dropped Michu since the last time this was brought up and most people had him in.
> 
> I dunno. Leading candidates
> 
> Guzan
> Mignolet
> Lloris
> 
> Rafael
> Zabaleta
> 
> Rio
> Evans
> Nastasic
> Vertonghen
> Williams
> 
> Baines
> 
> Carrick
> Gerrard
> 
> Mata
> Bale
> Cazorla
> Michu
> 
> Van Persie
> Suarez
> 
> If push comes to shove then:
> Lloris
> 
> Rafael Evans Nastasic Baines
> 
> Carrick
> 
> Mata Michu Bale
> 
> Suarez Van Persie​
> Don't have a problem with Gerrard over Michu or any of them 3 keepers. At least one of Rio or Evans needs to be in at CB.*


I really like this squad of players and it's difficult to disagree with any the "first team" selections.

The only player that I can really nominate from Norwich is Sebastien Bassong who has had a brilliant season in a really poor side. His defensive performances have led to nine league clean sheets during his 28 league appearances (we conceded 32 goals in those games). He scored 3 league goals which earned us 5 crucial points, he also has 2 league assists. He's been fairly decent on the deck too. I'm not saying he should be in the starting line up, maybe not even in the squad, but he is worthy of a mention.

John Ruddy would have probably been pushing the other goalkeepers for a spot if he had not suffered from a long term injury, oh how we have missed him


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

_*I think the only Norwich matches I've watched this season was the 2 vs us 

I'm not crazy about having Baines at LB as I'm not a fan of him as a defender but there isn't an alternative. Enrique's played well but he was awful at the start when he was rightfully dropped. Came back strong but he isn't the soundest defender defending. Clichy hasn't really shined this season either. Or Cole. Going forward he's immense but I kinda like my defenders to ... you know, defend.*_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

garry barry should be in the cm elect position. was absolutely on fire until about february. then had that southampton game and struggled a bit afterwards. but he should at least be in contention.

clichy's been consistent without being spectacular. he's done his job, made a few mistakes, but what defender hasnt (nastasic 8*D)


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Actually I might put Clichy in for gifting us that free kick 8*D*


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sometimes I wish that I'd only seen two Norwich games this season. United at home and Swansea away were the only ones worth watching.

Regardless of Baines' defensive short comings (marking being an obvious one) it's very difficult to leave out a player who provides so many goals and assists. In that team he would be fine because the other defenders and midfielders would be good enough to make up for his loose positional play and the team would have loads of possession so his attacking prowess would be accentuated.

Regardless of how well he'd function in that team, he has done more than enough to earn a "first team" place on merit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I've seen 2 Norwich games. 5-2 and 5-0. I could watch us play Norwich every week :lol



Razor King said:


> I'm surprised with the lack of Cazorla in the teams. 12 goals and 7 assists--the highest goal-scoring midfield player in the PL.


Yeah but the others mentioned have also played pretty damn good. Carrick has been solid, Gerrard has 9 goals 9 assists, Mata has 10 goals 10 assists, Bale 17 goals 3 assists, Suarez 22 goals 4 assists, RVP 19 goals 8 assists.



Seabs said:


> _*I think the only Norwich matches I've watched this season was the 2 vs us
> 
> I'm not crazy about having Baines at LB as I'm not a fan of him as a defender but there isn't an alternative. Enrique's played well but he was awful at the start when he was rightfully dropped. Came back strong but he isn't the soundest defender defending. Clichy hasn't really shined this season either. Or Cole. Going forward he's immense but I kinda like my defenders to ... you know, defend.*_


Enrique has been our best defender this year. I literally can't recall any horrific mistakes he's made this year but then again i'm fairly biased since i like the guy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Actually I might put Clichy in for gifting us that free kick 8*D*


how about you put FUCK YOU in for FUCK YOU.

:jt2

clichy's cross on the weekend was the best thing i've ever seen him do offensively. besides all his CRUYFF TURNS running out of defence.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What about an unsung XI? More fun.

Guzan
Riether - Williams - Bassong - Davies/Rose
Puncheon - Schneiderlin - De Guzman - Routledge
Kone - Lukaku​


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If we go by dem stats in the Prem, according to ESPN:

Enrique 22 games, 2 goals, 4 assists.
Baines 30 games, 5 goals, 4 assists.

And Enrique takes no corners, free-kicks or pelanties :brodgers


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> Team of the year?
> 
> Lloris
> Zabaleta - Nastacic - Vertonghen - Baines
> Carrick - Dembele
> Mata - Suarez - Bale
> *RVP*​
> Mostly biast though regarding Lloris and Dembele. I guess if he hadn't have got injured, Sandro would be there most definitely, quite easily in fact. Just the way Dembele has been so instrumental for us, big reason (other than Bale) why we are in 3rd place in the league. The front four really picks itself.
> 
> I have gone with Zaba at right back due to consistency, Nastacic due to the fact that he is young but has been absolutely colossal at the back, you wouldn't think he was the age he is, Vertonghen because the guy is unreal and Baines mainly due to his goals. Lloris once again mainly due to the fact I am a Spurs fan and what I have seen has been outstanding.
> 
> Player of the year: Bale
> Young Player of the year: Nastacic


:lmao at RVP!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Unsung XI?

Guzan

Chico Hangeland Bassong

Lennon De Guzman Osman Diame Snodgrass

Kone Lukaku​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*





































on feb 13th silva was something like 27 tcc behind baines. 1 month later it's 7. shows how poor our strikers have been.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Hangeland has been often been poor when I've seen him this season. I'm not sure whether that's the case all of the time, but I have a sneaky suspicion that he's living off a reputation made from past seasons.

Kone and Lukaku up front together would be horrible to defend against, sheer brute force. Imagine them two vs Stoke's defence, not very aesthetic.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> :lmao at RVP!


whats funny about RVP being in there?, 2nd top scorer and equal top in assists


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> whats funny about RVP being in there?, 2nd top scorer and equal top in assists


Maybe the fact that his name was put in initials? Fuck knows.



Rush said:


> I've seen 2 Norwich games. 5-2 and 5-0. I could watch us play Norwich every week :lol


Bassong missed both of those games, the other one was the 5-0 loss against Fulham. 32 conceded in 28 with him, 15 conceded in 3 without him :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

rvp isn't equal top in assists. he's behind mata, gerrard, rooney, podolski and walcott.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> rvp isn't equal top in assists. he's behind mata, gerrard, rooney, podolski and walcott.


when the dubious goal panel decide the weekends goal was an Bramble OG, the assist will go to RVP, which will make him level


edit: just looked the official premier league website has given him the assits to put him level already


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

that premier league list looks very strange. everywhere else i've seen has mata top with 10. unless that list is counting penalties and stuff as well in assists. because there is no way tevez has 13 assists.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

yeah that premier league list looks wonky. espn site for instance has Mata on top with 10 so idk.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Begovic probably up there with the best keepers this season. Maybe I'm biased about Guzan but he's not put a foot wrong all season from memory, and he's commanded the box, crosses etc. with great aplomb. :wilkins Just a shame he plays behind a defence that's so dodgy. Bit early for team of the season, Benteke might yet score 8 goals against Wigan in THE FINAL BRAVE to make the team of the season. :benteke


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I prefer this 11.

Southampton goalie pre boruc
Reading defence 
QPR Midfield
Torres

:terry


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> I prefer this 11.
> 
> Southampton goalie pre boruc
> Reading defence
> QPR Midfield
> Torres
> 
> :terry


I think that team could just about make the playoffs in league 1


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



R.Scorpio said:


> I think that team could just about make the playoffs in league 1


Not with that attack :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You know, i wanna toss Cesar's name into the hat

Very, very underrated RB, especially considering its his first season with us


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

_*^ :barkley

Is Lukaku really unsung? Hangelaand hasn't been very good this season. Granted I haven't watched a ton of Fulham this season but he hasn't stood out for me and he's had a few mares iir. Whole Swansea back 4 is unsung, especially the LB Davies. I guess Rio and Evans are pretty unsung all things considered. Unsung is a tricky definition, kinda objective. Kone is maybe the most obvious pick. Technically De Gea is very unsung given the criticism he gets so often with little praise when deserved. 

Villa would probably be down already without Guzan. Top class keeper. I'd go with him or Lloris for KOTS. *_


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

H*unsung*derson :hendo


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*











this is why i pay no attention to the press.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> _*^ :barkley
> 
> Is Lukaku really unsung? Hangelaand hasn't been very good this season. Granted I haven't watched a ton of Fulham this season but he hasn't stood out for me and he's had a few mares iir. Whole Swansea back 4 is unsung, especially the LB Davies. I guess Rio and Evans are pretty unsung all things considered. Unsung is a tricky definition, kinda objective. Kone is maybe the most obvious pick. Technically De Gea is very unsung given the criticism he gets so often with little praise when deserved.
> 
> Villa would probably be down already without Guzan. Top class keeper. I'd go with him or Lloris for KOTS. *_


Lukaku isn't really unsung, but the lack of mention for him in the original topic probably merits his inclusion in the newer one.

It's amazing to think that Swansea fans were fretting when it was announced that Taylor would be out for months, but the rookie Davies has slotted in their almost seamlessly.

De Gea is probably unsung by the masses (nobody look at me :side, especially now that he's justifying that price tag. _Some_ United fans have grossly overrated his abilities at times though.

Agree about Villa being down without the Yank in goal, he has been phenomenal. The fact that he has kept clean sheets this season with Clark, Baker and co in front of him says a lot.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Not sure what's more impressive. The pun or Andy Reid being referred to as an ace. Or trying to contact O'Shea's parents.

:hendo is a great shout for unsung players this season actually. Post xmas at least. Downing too although he's got a fair amount of praise.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Downing has got praise purely b/c he was so shit beforehand.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

TOTS:

Lloris
Rafael Nastasic Vertonghen Baines
Carrick Cazorla
Mata Suarez Bale
Van Persie​
Other honorable mentions go to: 

Guzan
Begovic
De Gea
Zabaleta
Bassong
Ferdinand
Evans
Gerrard
Dembele
Michu
Lukaku
Lambert

There are plenty of others I could mention. Now I see we're discussing alternative top XI of the season, what about the worst XI of the season?


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Mignolet
Kompany Vertonghen Vermaelen
Hazard Dembele Fellaini De Bruyne Mirallas
Benteke Lukaku​
Was messing about with my Fantasy team earlier. All Belgian PL XI. Granted De Bruyne is pushing it. Courtois over Mignolet too if you wish. Yikes. We need a Belgian form anywhere soon. Witsel pls. Or anyone Belgian. *


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Foreshadowed said:


> There are plenty of others I could mention. Now I see we're discussing alternative top XI of the season, what about the *worst XI* of the season?


Al-Habsi
Boyce - Bramble - Baker - Bertrand 
Etherington - N'Zogbia - Allen - Naismith
Adebayor - Torres​


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Was thinking Al-Habsi was harsh but there really aren't many bad keepers in the league. I'd put Gazzaniga in over him though. Don't think Baker is terrible. Makes some howling errors but he's inexperienced, in over his head and part of a back 4 that just aren't very good and have no experience together. Worst XI is odd. I'd do it more along the Adebayor/Torres line of players who are supposed to be good but never show it. Gervinho and Ramsey would be in there too. Valencia too as much as that pains me. Bertrand. Couple of City players relative to price and hype like Garcia and Nasri. Borini. Walker for sure. Granero. Adam. *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah, something like a 'let-down XI' would be a better way to put it. Adebayor and Walker would be in there for sure. Torres seems to have a permanent place on the team. :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Worst XI with a revolutionary 1-4-3-2 Formation*
Pre-reborn again Reina
Skrtel
Nasri Rodwell Garcia Ramsey 
Valencia Nani Young
Torres Adebayor


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well I thought worst XI was self-explanatory but what I mean is 11 players who just haven't performed well this season. Those who have had a disappointing season overall.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Mignolet
> Kompany Vertonghen Vermaelen
> Hazard Dembele Fellaini De Bruyne Mirallas
> Benteke Lukaku​
> Was messing about with my Fantasy team earlier. All Belgian PL XI. Granted De Bruyne is pushing it. Courtois over Mignolet too if you wish. Yikes. We need a Belgian form anywhere soon. Witsel pls. Or anyone Belgian. *


Hutz

Benteke will probably be off in the summer. Give us :rooney plus £30 mil for him. I mean Lambert would probably put him below Jordan Bowery in the pecking order but you get the idea.

Unrelated but why are there so many Justin Timberlake smileys, RUS you're a


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

JT is GOAT, that's why :jt1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

First you wanted a Worst XI then you wanted a LetDown XI

You lot know nothing about XI's! DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> JT is GOAT, that's why :jt1


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Unrelated but why are there so many Justin Timberlake smileys, RUS you're a


Not content in having smilies for United players, Rush wanted some for United fans. Eamonn Holmes next :jt5


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Thread needs a WOAT XI

aka Derby County circa 2007/8

maybe with a sprinkling of Leicester City ~2001, they had possibly the worst premier league front two of all time - Trevor Benjamin and Ade Akinbiyi. Neither of them could hit a donkey's ass with a banjo as my grandad would say


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



haribo said:


> Not content in having smilies for United players, Rush wanted some for United fans. Eamonn Holmes next :jt5










THE LEGEND is a Villa fan though. :gabby


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> Thread needs a WOAT XI
> 
> aka Derby County circa 2007/8
> 
> maybe with a sprinkling of Leicester City ~2001, they had possibly the worst premier league front two of all time - Trevor Benjamin and Ade Akinbiyi. Neither of them could hit a donkey's ass with a banjo as my grandad would say


Needs more *15PTS*derland of 05/06 :ndiaye


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember Masch hitting the post 3 times when we played Derby at home.

They were dire


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*






0-6 at home vs Villa, dat Derby :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Worst XI with a revolutionary 1-4-3-2 Formation
> Pre-reborn again Reina
> Skrtel
> Nasri Rodwell Garcia Ramsey
> *Valencia* Nani Young
> Torres Adebayor


Bolded reborn would be nice, raping dem fullbacks.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

just seen this on twitter :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> Thread needs a WOAT XI
> 
> aka Derby County circa 2007/8
> 
> maybe with a sprinkling of Leicester City ~2001, they had possibly the worst premier league front two of all time - Trevor Benjamin and Ade Akinbiyi. Neither of them could hit a donkey's ass with a banjo as my grandad would say


.......................................Lionel Perez

Winston Bogarde ..... Brian Kilcline ..... Gary Doherty ..... James McEveley

.........Gary Holt ..... Junior Lewis ..... Lee Marshall ..... Eddie Lewis

..................Andreas Andersson ...... Jason Lee

Subs:

Kelvin Davis
Craig Fleming
Dean Leacock
keith Scott
Nicky Summerbee
Albert Luque
Ade Akinbiyi

Ade Akinbadbuy did actually have one half decent season in the top flight, believe it or not.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter :lmao


:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember Taarabt actually getting a game for us against Derby. Come off the bench and had his own little highlight reel against them. God, they were awful weren't they. Didn't Adebayor score 6 goals in 2 games against them or something similar?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We are talking about worst XI and no mention of Jon Walters?!! He is the worst first team footballer in the league by a mile!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fun fact - the only team Derby beat in the league that season was....Newcastle :terry1


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Tomkin said:


> We are talking about worst XI and no mention of Jon Walters?!! He is the worst first team footballer in the league by a mile!


He's not the best striker, but there are many who are worse. Here are a few more that haven't been mentioned so far:


Kenny Miller
Alun Armsrtong
Richard Naylor (before he was a center half)
Mattias Svensson
Kevin Lisbie
Shaun Bartlett
Jon Stead
Steve Howard
Darius Henderson

*EDIT-* Took out Dean Sturridge, thought that was a bit harsh really seeing as he was good at Derby.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Green Light said:


> Fun fact - the only team Derby beat in the league that season was....Newcastle :terry1


I remember that match well because it bust my coupon, would of won £150 if Newcastle won that match :terry1


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck, I almost forgot the legit WOAT prem striker...Carl fucking Leaburn. Now he was a genuine contender for that WOAT XI starting line up.



danny_boy said:


> I remember that match well because it bust my coupon, would of won £150 if Newcastle won that match :terry1


Didn't Kenny Miller score the winner? That must have been doubly hard seeing as your lot sold him to Derby :darren


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*The same Walters who's playing now? :jaydamn

We played Eric Djemba-Djemba in the PL more than once. Utd win

























as usual :fergie*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Does Ali Dia count?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Didn't Kenny Miller score the winner? That must have been doubly hard seeing as your lot sold him to Derby :darren


For some reason the name Giles Barnes is coming to my head, I'm pretty sure he scored the winner? Unless he scored in another game against Newcastle and they didn't end up winning. Now there's a blast from the past, he was supposed to be very highly rated.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Walters can't be that bad, hasn't he played over 100 prem games?

Ali Dia counts in the sense that he appeared once, but I'm personally looking more at players who played full seasons, otherwise you could include youth team players who made a few sub appearances before being released and falling down the leagues. If that was the case then Ian Henderson, Ryan Jarvis and Danny Crow (all Norwich players) would be contenders.

*Cookie Monster*, it was Miller:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/6984888.stm


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuck, I almost forgot the legit WOAT prem striker...Carl fucking Leaburn. Now he was a genuine contender for that WOAT XI starting line up.


I'll see your Carl fucking Leaburn and raise you a Sean Dundee.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> I'll see your Carl fucking Leaburn and raise you a Sean Dundee.


:clap

Good shout, but again, he only played a couple of games.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What makes it worse Miller went back to Rangers after flopping everywhere else and all of a sudden became a decent player (By SPL Standards anyway) and is still despite moving to the Vancouver White caps where he has only played 13 games and scored an astonishing 2 goals still gets picked for the Scottish National Side

EDIT: What about Jermain Beckford for WOAT XI? how many games did he end up playing for Everton


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Walters can't be that bad, hasn't he played over 100 prem games?
> 
> Ali Dia counts in the sense that he appeared once, but I'm personally looking more at players who played full seasons, otherwise you could include youth team players who made a few sub appearances before being released and falling down the leagues. If that was the case then Ian Henderson, Ryan Jarvis and Danny Crow (all Norwich players) would be contenders.
> 
> *Cookie Monster*, it was Miller:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/6984888.stm


Yeah, I just checked, was indeed Miller. The other game I was thinking about was a 2-2 draw later in the season in which Barnes scored within the opening 6 minutes. I just seem to remember the goal being quite a good one from outside the box.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Vincent coming up with his own trophies again, first the Moral Winners, now the Champions of Manchester

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...-vincent-kompany-1807234#.UVyi7TdaDSY.twitter


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, I just checked, was indeed Miller. The other game I was thinking about was a 2-2 draw later in the season in which Barnes scored within the opening 6 minutes. I just seem to remember the goal being quite a good one from outside the box.


Barnes was actually a really talented youngster, it's such a shame that injuries and a poor attitude prevented him from fulfilling his potential.



danny_boy said:


> What makes it worse Miller went back to Rangers after flopping everywhere else and all of a sudden became a decent player (By SPL Standards anyway) and is still despite moving to the Vancouver White caps where he has only played 13 games and scored an astonishing 2 goals still gets picked for the Scottish National Side
> 
> EDIT: What about Jermain Beckford for WOAT XI? how many games did he end up playing for Everton


Miller shouldn't really be getting in there when players like Fletcher and Rhodes are available.

Beckford did relatively okay at Everton, scored quite a few goals as a sub iirc before being sold to Leicester for a decent fee.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Damn.

Community Shield
Moral Cup
Possibly FA cup
Possibly Manchester Cup

City still in it for a quadruple

Meanwhile united only have a chance at the premier league. lolosers


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BOUMSONG for Newcastle has to be up there. Although he did give a comic relief to MOTD.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



BANKSY said:


> BOUMSONG for Newcastle has to be up there. Although he did give a comic relief to MOTD.


To think that Souness paid £8 million for him five months after he was available on a free :lol

Boumsong/Bramble partnership was about as loose as a Wisbech girl after a bottle of chardonnay.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I thought that other centre half Newcastle had was shocking too, I believe he was Brazilian and they signed him from Lyon. My word, they had some shockers at the back didn't they Newcastle.

Although, we can't talk. Anthony Gardner, Gary Doherty, Ramon Vega, Colin Calderwood just to name a few were all very very shocking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If only one of the arsenal players came up with the north london trophy over the last few seasons :terry.

I admire kompany's ability to create cups.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ade Panic-buy-i! Half a season he looked ok but what a joke he was. That Leicester side was just gash. Junior Lewis, Trevor Benjamin too.:lol

Some crackers from Rovers off the top of my head; Lorenzo Amoruso, Patrick Valery, Anthony Modeste, Dominic Matteo.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> I thought that other centre half Newcastle had was shocking too, I believe he was Brazilian and they signed him from Lyon. My word, they had some shockers at the back didn't they Newcastle.
> 
> Although, we can't talk. Anthony Gardner, Gary Doherty, Ramon Vega, Colin Calderwood just to name a few were all very very shocking.


Marcelino? Yeah, he was rank. I remember Dabizas being a bit naff as well, but nowhere near as bad the BB combo or the Brazilian. Newcastle went from having classing attacking defenders who didn't defend (Beresford, Albert, Watson, Howey, etc) to just plain shit defenders.

Doherty played over two hundred games for us, his first in the prem and his last in league one. I think he's playing for Wycombe in league two now. He was legit awful, no pace or balance, couldn't tackle, couldn't pass, constantly gave away free kicks by "hugging" attackers outside the box and was guilty of some of the worst back passes known to man. Some of his sending offs were hlarious (not at the time) to be honest, go watch Norwich 1-4 Burnley highlights to see him at his best :lmao

I still remember the day he signed for us, thinking that we were fucked. I wasn't wrong. The day he was released was a fantastic moment.



Nige™;16248754 said:


> Ade Panic-buy-i! Half a season he looked ok but what a joke he was. That Leicester side was just gash. Junior Lewis, Trevor Benjamin too.:lol
> 
> Some crackers from Rovers off the top of my head; Lorenzo Amoruso, Patrick Valery, Anthony Modeste, Dominic Matteo.


To be fair to Matteo he was half decent for Liverpool, that should exclude him. The rest are good shouts.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

God, Anthony Modeste. Just thinking about him gets me angry. Steve Kean's answer to fire us to Premier League safety. Oops!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I don't think he'd make it into the WOAT XI, but who remembers Jody Morris?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :clap
> 
> Good shout, but again, he only played a couple of games.


And what a couple they were. Oh my.

Did anybody used to invest in those Merlin stickerbooks? I managed to complete the '99/'00 season one after countless playground swapsy meets. Some of all the all time forgotten GOATS AND WOATS leaping out of every page.

Dean Sturridge, Ramon Vega, Frank Lampard jnr, Colin Calderwood, Andy Campbell and future Darlington midfielder Phil Stamp.

A 22-year old Rory Delap at Derby.

Villa's shiny superstar sticker is Southgate. A quality squad consisting of Barry, David James, Boateng, Lee Hendrie, Merson, future Darlington striker Joachim, Dublin, Ehiogu and Steeeeve Stone.

Also Frubes. They existed and were advertised at this point in time.

+ rep for anybody who can guess their team's shiny superstar sticker.

Edit* Elena motherfucking Marcelino.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gary Doherty. Dat CB/CF hybrid. A rare entity.

Salif Diao was fucking shite.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I don't think he'd make it into the WOAT XI, but who remembers Jody Morris?


He was an utter arse. I think Dennis Wise took him under his "wing" and gave him "guidance" at Chelsea. Explains a lot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Liam Miller aka keano 2.0 and Djemba x2 fpalm


Was that newcastle defender Cacapa? by any chance


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gary Doherty. Dat CB/CF hybrid. A rare entity.
> 
> *Salif Diao was fucking shite.*


B-b-b-ut Senegal at the World Cup... French colony...Houllier...

:jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Jody Morris was a right cunt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gary Doherty. Dat CB/CF hybrid. A rare entity.


Jack of all trades, master of none.

Nigel Worthington signed him as cover for both positions because he couldn't get Linvoy Primus and Dean Ashton (who would later sign in January 2005). That was the solution for the replacement of Malky Mackay and Iwan Roberts...the ginger fucking Pele :lmao

We actually started Doc up front for a few games early in the 04/05 prem season...he even scored on his full debut against the Toon and I was lucky enough to witness it, up in the clouds at St James' Park.

In fact, he even won pots in 05/06 back in the champs, but there really wasn't much to choose from, he got the sympathy vote because he played the most out of our squad (apart from Greeno who gave no fucks that season because he had a sulk on about needing to play in the prem) and shed a stone in the 05 pre-season. That's how desperate we were at the time.

Then again, you should never trust Norwich fans when it comes to pots voting. Andy Marshall in 00/01 when it should have been Iwan, Fleming in 03/04 when it should have been Hucks and Lee Croft in 08/09 because...fuck knows why.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> And what a couple they were. Oh my.
> 
> Did anybody used to invest in those Merlin stickerbooks? I managed to complete the '99/'00 season one after countless playground swapsy meets. Some of all the all time forgotten GOATS AND WOATS leaping out of every page.
> 
> Dean Sturridge, Ramon Vega, Frank Lampard jnr, Colin Calderwood, Andy Campbell and future Darlington midfielder Phil Stamp.
> 
> A 22-year old Rory Delap at Derby.
> 
> Villa's shiny superstar sticker is Southgate. A quality squad consisting of Barry, David James, Boateng, Lee Hendrie, Merson, future Darlington striker Joachim, Dublin, Ehiogu and Steeeeve Stone.
> 
> Also Frubes. They existed and were advertised at this point in time.
> 
> + rep for anybody who can guess their team's shiny superstar sticker.
> 
> Edit* Elena motherfucking Marcelino.


God yeah I used to do those, had so much collecting them as well but never got one complete, may even have a couple still in my attic, what I also to have was this subscription to this kids football magazine where they sent me 5 ring binders and every month I think it was they sent me these cards with the profile and players at every premier league club but for the life of me I cannot remember what it's called 

While I'm on the topic of Football Nostalgia, who remembers The Renford Rejects


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I can't remember what year it was, but I must have had about 20 spares of Chris Bart-Williams with his big bright red fucking nose.

The Wimbledon badge shiny was always one that I had to send off for.

Renford Rejects was odd, the best episode was when they played the England legends.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



danny_boy said:


> God yeah I used to do those, had so much collecting them as well but never got one complete, may even have a couple still in my attic, what I also to have was this subscription to this kids football magazine where they sent me 5 ring binders and every month I think it was they sent me these cards with the profile and players at every premier league club but for the life of me I cannot remember what it's called


FUCK YES.

I'm almost certain I have those in the garage. All I can remember is some of the editions have terrible jokes where every punchline seemed to be a variation on Terry Vegetables and there was a story about Romario leaping off a bridge to save a drowning woman.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Those sticker albums were the most important thing as a kid, from 92-98 all my pocket money went on them. We went to one of the swapping events in Liverpool one day but it was so packed we just drove pack. It was crazy.

The Renford Rejects! Good old days of summer holidays on C4 & Nickelodeon. The best footy show as kid was The Hurricanes on CITV, but that's going way back.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember when Boumsong was regarded as a great defender at Auxerre, him and Mexes were regarded as mythical future CB GOATS and the CHOSEN ONES, well Mexes more so.



IncapableNinja said:


> And what a couple they were. Oh my.
> 
> Did anybody used to invest in those Merlin stickerbooks? I managed to complete the '99/'00 season one after countless playground swapsy meets. Some of all the all time forgotten GOATS AND WOATS leaping out of every page.
> 
> Dean Sturridge, Ramon Vega, Frank Lampard jnr, Colin Calderwood, Andy Campbell and future Darlington midfielder Phil Stamp.
> 
> A 22-year old Rory Delap at Derby.
> 
> Villa's shiny superstar sticker is Southgate. A quality squad consisting of Barry, David James, Boateng, Lee Hendrie, Merson, future Darlington striker Joachim, Dublin, Ehiogu and Steeeeve Stone.
> 
> Also Frubes. They existed and were advertised at this point in time.
> 
> + rep for anybody who can guess their team's shiny superstar sticker.


Gareth Southgate, now give me my damn rep :terry

I thought I might have had the 99/00 album to hand but the most recent one I have is 98/99 :jose where the Villa shineys are Ian Taylor and Mark Draper. I also have a Villa match day programme from 2002 with Don Andres as the cover star. :barry


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> The best footy show as kid was The Hurricanes on CITV, but that's going way back.


:mark:

The theme song alone made that show awesome.

I remember there being an Indian character who wanted to play without boots :lol

Didn't they play a team full of robots on one episode?


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I vaguely remember an episode of the Renford Rejects where they ate pizza. Or maybe that was a recurring theme.

And Noel's House Party for the penalty segment with a premierleague goalkeeper.



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Gareth Southgate, now give me my damn rep :terry


:vince2

You fell so unbelievably deep into that trap. Merson was what we were looking for.

Actually even that's wrong. He was the shiny midfielder, Dublin is the superstar. :jose


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :mark:
> 
> The theme song alone made that show awesome.
> 
> I remember there being an Indian character who wanted to play without boots :lol
> 
> Didn't they play a team full of robots on one episode?







I think my pants just got a little wet. Must be 15 years+ since I heard that.

I can't remember much about it tbh. It was too along ago.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I used to get sticker albums between 95 - 00. I remember being upset in 95 when I swapped Steve Ogrizovic because I thought I already had him :jose

Speaking of football shows, anyone watch Dream Team?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> Those sticker albums were the most important thing as a kid, from 92-98 all my pocket money went on them. We went to one of the swapping events in Liverpool one day but it was so packed we just drove pack. It was crazy.
> 
> The Renford Rejects! Good old days of summer holidays on C4 & Nickelodeon. The best footy show as kid was The Hurricanes on CITV, but that's going way back.







So Americanised :lol

Watching that intro brings back memories, they seemed to play the Gorgons every episode it was like a 2 team league like La Liga or something :torres

African guy on the bongos of course in the intro :evra

And that moustache guy you see briefly, from memory that's the hot blonde chick who inherits the team in disguise so she can play. That feels a bit disturbing


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wasn't Dream Team the one that was a little risque?

I remember having to keep an ear to the door whilst that was on.

Partial nudity. :vince4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> I used to get sticker albums between 95 - 00. I remember being upset in 95 when I swapped Steve Ogrizovic because I thought I already had him :jose
> 
> Speaking of football shows, anyone watch Dream Team?


Yep i watched dream team.

Are you thinking of footballers wives ninja? never watched that shite if you are.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> I used to get sticker albums between 95 - 00. I remember being upset in 95 when I swapped Steve Ogrizovic because I thought I already had him :jose
> 
> Speaking of football shows, anyone watch Dream Team?


I didn't watch it often to be honest, but I do remember that Harchester used Millwall's 'the new den' as their ground. It was clever how they mixed proper edited footage with new shots.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










:mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I didn't have Sky so couldn't watch Dream Team but I do remember "Playing The Field" which was on the BBC which was based around a women's football team and back then I had the thought that Women Footballer's = Lesbians, needless to say I felt a lot of disappointment after each episode


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> I used to get sticker albums between 95 - 00. I remember being upset in 95 when I swapped Steve Ogrizovic because I thought I already had him :jose
> 
> Speaking of football shows, anyone watch Dream Team?


How can I forget that? I've got an orange away shirt upstairs. It was epic until it switched to hour long episodes on Sunday nights. It was still okay but nowhere near as good then.

The days of Fletch, dodgy Scott Lucas, Eddie Moliano, Luis, Linda & Jerry were amazing. There was some serious talent in that too. The Tointon sisters mainly. Young Tara as Gina when she first came in it.(Y) The girl who played Tyre Boy's wife/GF was fit too. Rachel who was seeing Matt Conlon and then Danny Rawsthorne was hot too, and I don't like blondes normally. Karl's wife Abi was fit as well, then there was Nikki.:faint:

The lad who played Gavin Moody, Jonny Howard was in the year below me at school too. To think we ripped the shit out of him for his "mummy loving" Corn Flakes ad!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



IncapableNinja said:


> :vince2
> 
> You fell so unbelievably deep into that trap. Merson was what we were looking for.
> 
> Actually even that's wrong. He was the shiny midfielder, Dublin is the superstar. :jose


Bastardinho! In the 98/99 one Southgate is the 1998 WORLD CUP STAR for Villa so I figured you were being truthful. It's not a shiny though. Out of curiosity I flick past to see who Blackburn's World Cup star was....Kevin Gallacher :lol Charlton didn't have a World Cup star so they have a special Paul Konchesky 'YOUNG GUN' sticker :woy

Damn what have you started Incapable Ninja I was planning on going to bed soon, now I have to read more...Chelsea's top scorer...

Tore Andre Flo :wilkins



SN0WMAN said:


> I used to get sticker albums between 95 - 00. I remember being upset in 95 when I swapped Steve Ogrizovic because I thought I already had him :jose


I remember in year 2 the Niall Quinn Man City sticker was the sticker currency equivalent of 1p at my school. Everybody seemed to have it already, with a load of spares or swaps as they were called. :wilkins We also played "Villa vs Liverpool" everyday break time kicking a fridge magnet around the playground because the teachers deemed balls to dangerous. :evra


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



BANKSY said:


> :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not sure if anyone knows about this but in an episode of Dream Team a player called Didier Baptiste goes to Harchester to sign for them but to get more money the agent feigns intrest from Liverpool. The next day in real life, guess what the news of the world prints:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/paper-links-liverpool-to-player-who-doesnt-exist-738961.html

Also never thought I'd heard of the Hurricanes but that theme tune is very firmilar


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I also vaguely remember the shit where Michael Owen comes out of a poster :lol Zero to Hero I think it was called.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yep i watched dream team.
> 
> Are you thinking of footballers wives ninja? never watched that shite if you are.


Just done a little bit of research and I'm pretty sure I'm thinking of Dream Team. Harchester United F.C definitely rings a bell.

Was before I was let loose on the internet so even a flash of bare ankle would have been shocking.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Oh Dream Team!







































SN0WMAN said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about this but in an episode of Dream Team a player called Didier Baptiste goes to Harchester to sign for them but to get more money the agent feigns intrest from Liverpool. The next day in real life, guess what the news of the world prints:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/paper-links-liverpool-to-player-who-doesnt-exist-738961.html


Remember reading that in the Sunday paper after watching Didier's first appearance.:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember Michael Owen used to do a football training programme on the BBC, think it aired at 6:30pm as well if I remember rightly and did training with a bunch 10/11/12 year olds.

Was the most useless programme I have ever watched, did not learn a thing from it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Match mag was the best.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dream Team :mark: 

Awesome show in it's day. Shame it had to come to an end when it did.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> How can I forget that? I've got an orange away shirt upstairs. It was epic until it switched to hour long episodes on Sunday nights. It was still okay but nowhere near as good then.
> 
> The days of Fletch, dodgy Scott Lucas, Eddie Moliano, Luis, Linda & Jerry were amazing. There was some serious talent in that too. The Tointon sisters mainly. Young Tara as Gina when she first came in it.(Y) The girl who played Tyre Boy's wife/GF was fit too. Rachel who was seeing Matt Conlon and then Danny Rawsthorne was hot too, and I don't like blondes normally. Karl's wife Abi was fit as well, then there was Nikki.:faint:
> 
> The lad who played Gavin Moody, Jonny Howard was in the year below me at school too. To think we ripped the shit out of him for his "mummy loving" Corn Flakes ad!


I have a purple season 7 one myself  One with the redesigned badge. I think it started to fall down in season 7, season 6 was GOAT with Patrick Doyle betting on the club to be relagated!

I'm pretty sure they hired models instead of actors! Tash was hot but her accent annoyed me (oh jamieeeeeeeeeee) Georgina Jacobs was my first crush, Lynda Block and of course Jessica Jane Clement. Loved practically every player in the first few seasons although Matt 'let's call the PFA' Conlon used to piss me right off! My favourite show of all time, I even used to be a part of the harchester.net forums before I migrated over to this one


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

fuck if we're bringing dream team into the mix we have to mention the GOAT lynda block


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah it was definitely Dream Team :lol

Proper 4/10's now but back in the day. Oh my.

Michael Owen's soccer skills (featuring Neville Southall) on VHS. Amazing stuff.

*edit Those were shown on the BBC at one point? I coughed up about 6 weeks pocket money for the tape. :lol



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Bastardinho! In the 98/99 one Southgate is the 1998 WORLD CUP STAR for Villa so I figured you were being truthful. It's not a shiny though. Out of curiosity I flick past to see who Blackburn's World Cup star was....Kevin Gallacher :lol Charlton didn't have a World Cup star so they have a special Paul Konchesky 'YOUNG GUN' sticker :woy


Yeah those God forsaken Merlin editors are unpredictable as all hell. Mark Hughes over Le Tissier and Seaman over Henry & Bergkamp for starters.

Blackburn aren't in the '99/'00 edition. I wonder why that could be. :vince2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



SN0WMAN said:


> I have a purple season 7 one myself  One with the redesigned badge. I think it started to fall down in season 7, season 6 was GOAT with Patrick Doyle betting on the club to be relagated!


That wasn't a bad season tbh but the it was so much better before it went to Sunday nights.

The shirt I have is season 7 too with the different badge. A load of people mark out when I wear it playing at Sports Arena and they realise what it is!



IncapableNinja said:


> Blackburn aren't in the '99/'00 edition. I wonder why that could be. :vince2


Premier League Champions. Only a handful of teams can say that. It won't happen again but glad I was there to see it. Even better, 94/95 was my first season as a season ticket holder!

And don't mock Kevin Gallacher either. He was superb for us for a good while, always lived in the shadow of Shearer & Sutton, but when Shearer was injured in 93 and then went in 96, Gally stepped up big time. Class act & class player.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



danny_boy said:


> While I'm on the topic of Football Nostalgia, who remembers The Renford Rejects







Used to love it! Remember in one episode the two teams had Zola and Keown. Zola fouled every chance he got and Keown was megging and scoring at will. And got to love James Corden as a bully!










Loved the Hurricanes as well. Still have a video of them in my room, not watched it for years. Think it might be getting dusted down. 

Pretty sure the two episodes on the video include one where the Italian keeper loses his form because he loses a picture of his big brother. The girl owner goes to Italy, finds his brother, reunites them before/during the weekly match against the Gorgons, keeper proceeds to run length of field and score last minute winner. STANDARD.

The other one is them deciding to play the rest of their league fixtures on a aircraft carrier. The Gorgons owners brother hijacks the ship and stops them getting to the part of the ocean where their next fixture is taking place. The required Monkey mascot manages to steal the keys and free the boat. One of the players falls overboard during the match and of course can't swim. They still win the match. Truely BRAVE.

Did anyone else ever read Striker?


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> fuck if we're bringing dream team into the mix we have to mention the GOAT lynda block


Before there was Linda Bloc there was........


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> fuck if we're bringing dream team into the mix we have to mention the GOAT lynda block


you rang?












Nige™ said:


> That wasn't a bad season tbh but the it was so much better before it went to Sunday nights.


I do have a soft spot for those seasons before the change. When it focused more on the youth team trying to break into the first team it was great. Like Connor McCathney who was a BOSS but got sent off in his first match after 10 seconds, got release and went back to Ireland to become a lawyer.

That reminds me some of the storylines where ridiculous! In season 10 a postman conned the club out of 2 million pounds :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The Manageress? I haven't ever heard of that 

Just did a quick google of the Renford Rejects and this is what "Holly" from the first series looks like now










Also Lucy Punch who is making a name for herself in America now used to be in that show too


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Spoiler






Shepard said:


> fuck if we're bringing dream team into the mix we have to mention the GOAT lynda block








Spoiler






Nige™;16251146 said:


> Oh Dream Team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember reading that in the Sunday paper after watching Didier's first appearance.:lmao








IncapableNinja said:


> Wasn't Dream Team the one that was a little risque?
> 
> I remember having to keep an ear to the door whilst that was on.
> 
> *Partial nudity*. :vince4





IncapableNinja said:


> Just done a little bit of research and I'm pretty sure I'm thinking of Dream Team. Harchester United F.C definitely rings a bell.
> 
> Was before I was let loose on the internet so even a* flash of bare ankle* would have been shocking.


:wilkins Why have I never seen this?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Used to love it! Remember in one episode the two teams had Zola and Keown. Zola fouled every chance he got and Keown was megging and scoring at will. And got to love James Corden as a bully!


There was one episode where there was a mix up at the airport and West Ham got the player that was suppose to play for the rejects and the rejects got an Isreali star striker playing for them!



danny_boy said:


> Just did a quick google of the Renford Rejects and this is what "Holly" from the first series looks like now


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



danny_boy said:


> Just did a quick google of the Renford Rejects and this is what "Holly" from the first series looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Lucy Punch who is making a name for herself in America now used to be in that show too


Robin was cute. I always thought that Lucy Punch was a shit actress too. Oops!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What was the program that had Owen as a poster that came to life?

That's the only thing I remember about it


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> :wilkins Why have I never seen this?





Spoiler: Open and see















Man you missed one great show.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What was the program that had Owen as a poster that came to life?
> 
> That's the only thing I remember about it


Hero to Zero


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck I need to download original Dream Team now. Well tomorrow. I'm too tired but off work. Thank god for school holidays! If anyone knows where I can find them, can you let me know and I'll do likewise if I find some?






Good times!


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What was the program that had Owen as a poster that came to life?
> 
> That's the only thing I remember about it


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


>


I never watched that show but from the looks of it the plot is that Michael Owen is hanging out in a kids bedroom....

Wonder if they dare try something similar these days?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™;16252690 said:


> Fuck I need to download original Dream Team now. Well tomorrow. I'm too tired but off work. Thank god for school holidays! If anyone knows where I can find them, can you let me know and I'll do likewise if I find some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good times!



Check the usual online movie/tv sites, not to download but just to watch not sure where you might download them from like.


Nevermind youtube


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dream Team and Renford Rejects, nostalgia has hit me like a ton of bricks .


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Harchester United, the most unfortunate _football club_ in history.

They beat Ajax in UEFA cup and then their plane crashed on the way home killing half the first team.

Then they had a bus crash a couple of years after that where another few players died.

Then they bought Luke Davenport from Barcelona for £30 million but he clashed heads in a game with :terry which lead to him losing an eye and he had to retire.



Nige™ said:


> The days of Fletch, dodgy Scott Lucas, Eddie Moliano, Luis, Linda & Jerry were amazing. There was some serious talent in that too. The Tointon sisters mainly. Young Tara as Gina when she first came in it.(Y) The girl who played Tyre Boy's wife/GF was fit too. Rachel who was seeing Matt Conlon and then Danny Rawsthorne was hot too, and I don't like blondes normally. Karl's wife Abi was fit as well, then there was Nikki.:faint:


How could you forget the keepers wife?










:kobe4


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



BANKSY said:


> :mark:


There isn't enough rep in the world for this.

Between this and Dream Team, thread has taken a turn for the AWESOME.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Renford Rejects :ti I loved that show

I think THERE'S ONLY ONE JIMMY GRIMBLE deserves a mention too


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Silent Alarm said:


> Harchester United, the most unfortunate _football club_ in history.
> 
> They beat Ajax in UEFA cup and then their plane crashed on the way home killing half the first team.
> 
> Then they had a bus crash a couple of years after that where another few players died.
> 
> Then they bought Luke Davenport from Barcelona for £30 million but he clashed heads in a game with :terry which lead to him losing an eye and he had to retire.


Plus just as they win the league (Im gonna assume this happened) Half the club gets burned down to the ground thanks to the "Dragon Slayer". Tough times that club 



> How could you forget the keepers wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe4


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Are you thinking of footballers wives ninja? never watched that shite if you are.


Zoe Lucker's tits (Y)


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



haribo said:


> Zoe Lucker's tits (Y)


I fondly remember her literally shagging the fat old chairman to death :hayden3


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I used to love watching The Renford Rejects, one of my favourite shows to watch when I finished school.

I also have one of the football sticker books, somewhere in the attic. I had the 1998/1999 season sticker book, I think I had 99% of the stickers but had one or two more to collect but could never get them. Always used to go to the nearby Co-op to buy numerous packs. I was also a huge Beckham fan so getting him in my third pack was memorable.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Oh god this thread has truly reached GOAT status over the past few pages. (plus we got rid of the Aussie's 8*D)

Can't believe me and SI missed the Dream Team convo. SI get in here right now. ROSE BROTHERS ALIGN. I've got S5 & 6 on DVD. Utterly ridiculous show but so amazing. THE BABES. Tash was the GOAT babe. Jamieeeeeeeeeee. Fuck they had Kara Tointon and Jessica Jane Clement on it too. Oh lordy. Didn't they have Rebecca Loos and that muppet from Boyzone in one season? :lol I remember laughing my ass off when NOTW ran the Baptiste story.

MATCH. Got like a whole 10 years in the attic including all the annuals. So much money I wasted on that every week :lol

I was all over the sticker albums too. Shit I collected Pokemon stickers. Remember going along to McDonalds before they opened to swap doubles. I still have all that stuff too. I'll make a fortune on them one day. Youssef Chippo and David Batty shiny's :mark:

JIMMY GRIMBLE. Incredible film. I must have watched that weekly as a kid. That was around the time I fell in love with Maria off Corrie in it. Lord lord lord lord. I watched it in full one Sunday morning before a big Sunday league game. Oh my younger me how much fun you used to have. GOAT Footie Film has to be Mike Bassett: England Manager.

I might spend the rest of the season watching Dream Team, Footballers Wives, Bend It Like Beckham, Jimmy Grimble, Mike Bassett, collect stickers and start reading Match again. Bound to be more fun than following the end of this season.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Speaking of Mike Bassett, anyone watch Mike Bassett: Manager series 1? I've got it on DVD, absolutely brilliant series... especially the episode where they desperately need to bring in a new signing, so they purchase a loan signing from Ajax thinking he's a striker from a videotape they're shown by a dodgy agent, only to find out in the actual match he's the goalkeeper that keeps letting in all the goals on the videotape. It's hilarious when they bring him on and from a throw-in he catches the ball and gives away a penalty and the Wirral County goalkeeper just headbutts him and knocks him unconscious.

This is my favourite moment though:






Watch from 2:17-2:57, absolutely brilliant.

_"Who do you think you are, Al Hadji Diouf?"_ :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Oh god this thread has truly reached GOAT status over the past few pages. (plus we got rid of the Aussie's 8*D)*


nah we just use the thread to talk about football, not cluck like hens about television soaps and shows :lucas


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> nah we just use the thread to talk about football, not cluck like hens about television soaps and shows :lucas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

yeah, real men are getting angry over a video game. get with it losers.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Opening a gold pack on FIFA doesn't even come close to the excitement you could feel when going to the Spar shop to buy 3 packs of those Merlin stickers.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*












93.20 said:


> yeah, real men are getting angry over a video game. get with it losers.


damn right. fucking fifa :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

3 CHEERS FOR RAMIREZ!

TONKA!

Truly the GOAT football film, really want that machine that simulates the motions of the 3 best ever footballers - Pele, Maradona and Mark Lawrenson.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mean Machine anyone?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> Can't believe me and SI missed the Dream Team convo. SI get in here right now. ROSE BROTHERS ALIGN. I've got S5 & 6 on DVD. Utterly ridiculous show but so amazing. THE BABES. Tash was the GOAT babe. Jamieeeeeeeeeee. Fuck they had Kara Tointon and Jessica Jane Clement on it too. Oh lordy. Didn't they have Rebecca Loos and that muppet from Boyzone in one season? :lol I remember laughing my ass off when NOTW ran the Baptiste story.
> 
> MATCH. Got like a whole 10 years in the attic including all the annuals. So much money I wasted on that every week :lol
> 
> I was all over the sticker albums too. Shit I collected Pokemon stickers. Remember going along to McDonalds before they opened to swap doubles. I still have all that stuff too. I'll make a fortune on them one day. Youssef Chippo and David Batty shiny's :mark:
> 
> JIMMY GRIMBLE. Incredible film. I must have watched that weekly as a kid. That was around the time I fell in love with Maria off Corrie in it. Lord lord lord lord. I watched it in full one Sunday morning before a big Sunday league game. Oh my younger me how much fun you used to have. GOAT Footie Film has to be Mike Bassett: England Manager.
> 
> I might spend the rest of the season watching Dream Team, Footballers Wives, Bend It Like Beckham, Jimmy Grimble, Mike Bassett, collect stickers and start reading Match again. Bound to be more fun than following the end of this season.[/I][/B]


Oh man, trust us to miss Dream Team Talk. Alison King :mark:

Still gutted I was made Eugene & not Casper. Curse your superior Rob Kazinsky adulation!

Mike Bassett England Manager :lmao






Also gotta love the bit where they talk up the Mexicans after getting thrased by them & Wacko being outed as the instigator of a riot by England yobs.

David Batty mention :mark: . Pretty sure kids in our juniors school would have sold you their lunch if you had an assortment of rare stickers needed to complete their collection. Echo whoever it was who talked about the excitement of going into a Newsagents shop and getting 3 or more packs and the fear in opening them hoping to unearth a gem.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mike Bassett was great :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mean Machine, haven't seen that in years.

it's amusing how often Kiz and RUSH whinge about FIFA, must be the shittest players ever 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Speaking of football shows but talking more modern times, any UKers remember 'The Cup' on BBC2 a couple of years back featuring Steve Edge? Remember thinking that was a belter of a show despite being so short. Can't remember much in the way of plots but I know it revolved around a junior football team and him pressuring his son into becoming the best player on the team.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Speaking of football shows but talking more modern times, any UKers remember 'The Cup' on BBC2 a couple of years back featuring Steve Edge? Remember thinking that was a belter of a show despite being so short. Can't remember much in the way of plots but I know it revolved around a junior football team and him pressuring his son into becoming the best player on the team.


I remember watching it a few times. Most memorable moment:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck, can't find Dream Team episodes anywhere


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Renegade™ said:


> Mean Machine, haven't seen that in years.
> 
> it's amusing how often Kiz and RUSH whinge about FIFA, must be the shittest players ever 8*D


:jt7 

in div 1 Adam, we both just play it a lot and we both are fully aware of how shite fifa scripting is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:yaya the latest to leave the club after sergio aguero and david silva left for madrid by signing a new 4 year deal.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Silent Alarm said:


> How could you forget the keepers wife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe4


I didn't. I was never a fan of Tash tbh. She was just a pain in the arse too like Jessica Jane Clement. Looks don't matter when you're a smacked arse twat.

Tbf that is a cracking picture of her though.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The agent wins again. Fair play to Toure for getting that big money for another 4 years after being pretty shite most of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

why does the 'agent' (still no definitive proof of that) win again?

he was always going to get a new contract. and i doubt very much he's still on the same wages, especially after all the stuff to do with the performance laden lower basic wage contracts.

i remember reading something about this agent and it stated that he's not actually an official agent. gonna try and find it.

here.










from a stu brennan article. apparently yaya's agency is firsteleven ism, a german company that handles such players as eden hazard, demba ba and aubameyang


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Mike Bassett :mark:.


Also renegade leave rush and kiz alone i feel their pain when it comes to fifa.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If that is the case then it just makes football journalism look even more hilarious than it is. Thanks for letting me know.

I'd like to think he isn't on the same money anyway


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

There's no way he's on anything lower, Kiz. Even if he's had one poor season, he still not over 30 and still will be expected to return to form sooner or later.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

we've got a man who's stronger than a wet lettuce leaf in charge of contracts now.

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 12m
Yaya's wages are £150,000/week rising to a possible £220,000/week with bonuses according to Goal. More in line with the Soriano way.

i'll take goalol over the sun anyday and twice on sun(hehe)day's.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Goal is a highly reputable source... still yea, better than the Sun.

I can't see him being on lower, especially with it being his last big contract. Those goal figures are still huge anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

world class players get world class contracts. just ask the man in your sig.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> world class players get world class contracts. just ask the man in your sig.


I don't disagree, but he has been far from world class this season. If he gets the form back that he had at the end of last season when he wasn't playing in the centre of midfield a lot of the time then he could be worth the outlay though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

one ordinary season doesn't mean he's not a world class player.

OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe 2h
2.28 - Since the start 2011-12 Man City have scored 2.28 goals per PL game when Yaya Toure has played vs 1.64 when he hasn't. Contract.

5539 - In the last 3 Premier League seasons, #MCFC's Yaya Toure has completed more passes (5539) than any other player. Extension.

i'd say those + a fair few other reasons, such as the continual turning up on big occasions, would be well enough to give him whatever the contract is.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That's fair enough. He just isn't world class to me, not in central midfield anyway. He should certainly be one of the top earners at the club though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Looks like Bale is fucked.

Roll on Sunday.

I'd rather he played though, he's usually useless against us.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Looks like Bale is fucked.
> 
> Roll on Sunday.
> 
> I'd rather he played though, he's usually useless against us.


Usually it's the Phil Neville/Seamus Coleman double team isn't it? Although I think once it was just Phil, and Harry was so impressed he wanted to sign him. :lol Obviously you'll know better than me. If both Bale and Lennon are out though we really are fucked, and I expect an Everton win even though we're at home. (Not that our home form has been anything to write home about)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao yeah, 'Arry bid 350K for Neville! 

Thought the younger Seamus would be the better option but whatever. 

Can only assume he intended to use him for the season or 2 before putting him on the coaching staff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Bale's injury



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> Bale's injury
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


yikes


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> Bale's injury
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


:avb2

Awful stuff right there


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Oh man those Bassett clips are cracking me up. I've still got it on VHS. I just need a VHS Player now. Damn it.

Figured Everton would get something even with Bale after the Basel match. There definitely getting at least a draw now.

Yaya's worth big money. Him and Kompany were the difference between them finish 1st and 2nd last season. It's big money if anyone in that team deserves it he's at least earned it. He's been pants this season but he'll be back next season and I'm quivering already. He's no :carrick mind.*


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I did that to my ankle over a year ago and it still gets sore when I run for a few minutes. Ankle injuries are a bitch. He'll have much better medical care than me though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

ffs bale you have city soon.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Top4 Trophy secured :wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> ffs bale you have city soon.


And Wigan, Stoke, Saints and Sunderland by the end of the season enaldo After he scores a hat-trick at Villa Park earlier in the season. Life's not fair :jose


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lawro predicts us to lose for the 15th straight time, yet manages to throw in the gem "They are strong going forward which is why I always fancied they would be OK". Don't know many teams who survive who lose 15 straight games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> ffs bale you have city soon.


If you ask me you guys should have been concerned with beating chelsea rather than the league

You have a 15 point lead, what more do you want


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> If you ask me you guys should have been concerned with beating chelsea rather than the league
> 
> You have a 15 point lead, what more do you want


Their concerns of City is starting to get pathetic now. Need more SEABS like thinking United fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Their concerns of City is starting to get pathetic now. Need more SEABS like thinking United fans.


:troll

I just want a nice competitive game between spurs and city.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> If you ask me you guys should have been concerned with beating chelsea rather than the league
> 
> You have a 15 point lead, what more do you want


The trophy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

You could have had two. Its pretty shocking how little of a shit United gives about the FA Cup. I mean youd think after all these years of not winning it, youd go for it once or twice

Please God let City crush the fuck out of spurs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



T-C said:


> The trophy.


To be the champions of Manchester.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So, waking up this morning I was very excited about the prospect of getting a good lead in the Europa League quarter finals and excited about going further ahead of Everton at the weekend when we meet them at home without the likes of Fellaini and Pienaar.

I will be waking up tomorrow morning however very much less confident. After a disappointing draw at home to Basel, we ended the match with 9 men after Gallas and Bale went off injured late and Lennon went off injured earlier in the game.

So we will be with 1 of our first team midfielders available for Everton in Dembele. Parker will of course take the injured Sandros place as he has been doing and Bale and Lennon both out injured, we now miss our natural width and pace on the flanks and will no doubt replace them with Holtby/Dempsey and Sigurdsson, superb.

The only positive I can take into Everton now is the fact that we MAY see one of our very promising youth lads on the bench and get on late to try and impress, hopefully Ceballos who has impressed me very much so far this season when watching the U21s. 

and the fact Lloris back.


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Bale injured :mark: hope he's alright AFTER these last 8 games though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

He'll be back for Man City. 

He only misses Everton in the Premier League. I'm more worried about losing Lennon for the next 8 games if I'm honest with you.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If the reported news about bale's injury not being quite as bad is true, then that's pretty awesome news. He does go over on that ankle a lot and usually turns out to be fine. We'll see though. As Cookie Monster said, Lennon being injured is just as bad. Maybe if we had some actual back-up wingers...


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

This is how i got told about Bale's injury. My brother sent me a pic of this that was on facebook saying Gareth Bale getting stretchered off....



Spoiler: pic













:lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22038532

WADE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Roberto Mancini says Man City "do not deserve to be 15 points behind Manchester United" 

the fuck?

i guess he is kind of right. it should be more.

really getting the feeling he won't be around next season anyways. some of the stuff he's said in the last 2 or so months has just been dumb. still love the guy to death for what he's done but it gets to the stage where you wonder if he is the guy to take us to that next step. really doubting that he is capable of doing it.

pellegrini or de boer looking like the likely candidates to replace if it does happen. apparently pellegrini speaks perfect english with is a bonus. a pretty big one actually. de boer is younger, less experience and i'd wonder how he would go without the ajax environment of bringing in kids who have been playing the same way since the ages of 6 or 7. you'd have to say pellegrini has overachieved everywhere he's been, and managed to still get sacked from madrid after getting a record amount of points.

they're better than hughes anyways.

everyone besides micah and maicon (shocker) fit. both played for the ressies last week. honestly dont think it's worth playing micah for the rest of the season. why risk his glass body for meaningless matches? get him right, work on his strengthening over the summer, along with vinny, rodders and kun, and have every tip top ready to fight for the title.

strengthening the squad wouldn't be the worst idea either.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Win percentage with Bale: 50%
Win percentage without Bale: 50%

WE GONNA FINISH SECOND


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We'll see :side: 

Random but I figured you guys would enjoy this


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Two monthly awards in a row


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Vertonghen = DA MAN

Though that isn't a flattering picture.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The comments from Mancini today are absolutely hilarious, it's their own fault they're 15 points behind, I really hope United beat them on Monday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

pjanic would keep dzeko with us.

looks like we're not signing pjanic


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Vertonghen has been brilliant for Spurs, he and Dawson have a really good partnership. Dawson has been excellent since late October when he forced AVB into changing his mind on Gallas playing ahead of him. 

Gallas has been balls can't see him lasting past this season when Dawson/Vert/Caulker/Kaboul will all be ahead of him surely.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yeah, Dawson and Kaboul have switched roles this season; last season Dawson was the one out with injury after injury while Kaboul was one of Spurs best defenders and was a real rock at the back. This season, Kaboul has been gone for what seems like ages through a serious injury and Dawson has really stepped it up after those rumours were floating around that he was going to be sold to QPR. AVB made the right decision bringing Dawson back into the team, him and Vertonghen have been fantastic at the back.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm so interested in seeing a Kaboul/Vertonghen partnership. I really do wonder if two ball playing centre backs like those two can work together. I think Vertonghen and Dawson compliment eachother extremely well but where does that leave Kaboul? He has actually played right back for us a few times and had looked pretty solid there, I wonder if AVB could potentially see him as a right back, he is good on the ball, one of the fastest footballers at the club, powerful etc.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


>


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good for Moyes. I read rumours earlier Schalke are considering him at the end of the season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm so interested in seeing a Kaboul/Vertonghen partnership. I really do wonder if two ball playing centre backs like those two can work together. I think Vertonghen and Dawson compliment eachother extremely well but where does that leave Kaboul? He has actually played right back for us a few times and had looked pretty solid there, I wonder if AVB could potentially see him as a right back, he is good on the ball, one of the fastest footballers at the club, powerful etc.


I've pondered this too, but Kaboul was so impressive at CB last season that I don't really want to see him play anywhere else. As long as he comes back and plays around the same level as he did last season, then our Centre back core will be really solid next season. AVB already said he only wants/needs 4 CBs (hence the rumours of Dawson leaving in the summer. Kaboul getting injured obviously stopped that sale)

Vertonghen - Age 25
Kaboul - Age 27
Caulker - Age 21
Dawson - Age 29

Obviously those are current ages, but that's a nice mix of youth and experience. Funny, because over the years with the King/Woodgate injurys and simply lack of talent, Centre Back has often been our weakest spot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


>


#out


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I've pondered this too, but Kaboul was so impressive at CB last season that I don't really want to see him play anywhere else. As long as he comes back and plays around the same level as he did last season, then our Centre back core will be really solid next season. AVB already said he only wants/needs 4 CBs (hence the rumours of Dawson leaving in the summer. Kaboul getting injured obviously stopped that sale)
> 
> Vertonghen - Age 25
> Kaboul - Age 27
> Caulker - Age 21
> Dawson - Age 29
> 
> Obviously those are current ages, but that's a nice mix of youth and experience. Funny, because over the years with the King/Woodgate injurys and simply lack of talent, Centre Back has often been our weakest spot.


Yeah, we have chopped and changed our defence around in many games this year based on our opposition. For example, if we play Stoke we tend to go for a tall back four with Walker, Dawson, Caulker and Vertonghen at left back. I imagine with Kaboul in the mix, we'd chop and change to suit certain teams. It's certainly a good problem to have for AVB.



ROUSEY said:


>


Manager of the Month curse? Cool!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> Good for Moyes. I read rumours earlier Schalke are considering him at the end of the season.


Off topic so yeah apparently Michelle Keegan posted or someone posted a pic of her tits on the net last night, thought you'd like to know :terry.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Is Bale definitely out on Sunday then?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

PDC is apparently considering a 4-2-4 for Sunday

I suppose if we throw enough players up there we HAVE to score, right? :argh:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Joel said:


> Is Bale definitely out on Sunday then?


Yup.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Off topic so yeah apparently Michelle Keegan posted or someone posted a pic of her tits on the net last night, thought you'd like to know :terry.


:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins


Quick search and you'll find a pic :kobe4


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Quick search and you'll find a pic :kobe4


Found :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Found :wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fucking technology :side:


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Off topic so yeah apparently Michelle Keegan posted or someone posted a pic of her tits on the net last night, thought you'd like to know :terry.


Dude I had the pic saved in my favourites on Twitter before midnight last night! She can bullshit all she wants, they're hers. She tweeted a pic of herself in the bath minutes before the next one went up for 6 seconds. We know Michelle. No need to be ashamed. They're cracking.:yum:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Saw her Trending last night on twitter but had no idea who she was so clicked her name and then all of a sudden I see the same picture 4 times of her lovely boobies 

I went to sleep a happy man last night after seeing that


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> Dude I had the pic saved in my favourites on Twitter before midnight last night! She can bullshit all she wants, they're hers. She tweeted a pic of herself in the bath minutes before the next one went up for 6 seconds. We know Michelle. No need to be ashamed. They're cracking.:yum:


Amazing pair indeed. :homer


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Shepard said:


> PDC is apparently considering a 4-2-4 for Sunday
> 
> I suppose if we throw enough players up there we HAVE to score, right? :argh:


Graham
McClean - Sessegnon - Johnson


N'Diaye - Gardner
Rose - Bramble - O'Shea - Bardsley
Mignolet​Would that count as 4-2-4?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I've longed for the day where I could say I'm as happy as a man who thought a cat had done its business on his pie, but it turned out to be an extra big blackberry, that picture gave me said opportunity.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The thread needs changing; The Hurricanes, Dream Team & Keegan's Tits.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> Graham
> McClean - Sessegnon - Johnson
> 
> 
> N'Diaye - Gardner
> Rose - Bramble - O'Shea - Bardsley
> Mignolet​Would that count as 4-2-4?


Not sure, depends if he wants to play Sessegnon in that role. Apparently he's fond of 2 strikers up top so wouldn't be shocked to see Wickham get a game ahead of him. Di Canio is also a fan of an inside forward and a orthodox winger so Johnson and McClean will probably happen. Or Sessegnon/Larsson. I'd support the latter more tbh, Larsson is much better on the wing and those two are more consistent than Johnson/McClean.

Praying that KADER gets a game over bramble. Surely whatever weird grudge O'Neill has won't transfer over to Paolo :mangane


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™;16322834 said:


> The thread needs changing; The Hurricanes, Dream Team & Keegan's Tits.


In before Haribo uses 'Keegan's Tits' as an invitation to post an unflattering Kevin Keegan pic :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang's dad has confirmed talks with City/Vieira and also said Roma willing to meet St. Etienne's demands (£10m-£12.7m).


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*I was expecting a head and a cheeky grin on the pic :kobe2*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WOOLCOCK said:


> In before Haribo uses 'Keegan's Tits' as an invitation to post an unflattering Kevin Keegan pic :side:


Nah, not when it comes to Michelle Keegan.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*My Mum spent all Christmas last year telling everyone she was Kevin Keegan's daughter. I didn't have the heart to correct her. Or I had the heart not to ruin Christmas :kobe3

boobies.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

so has anyone seen's chelsea's new kit release






apparently its blue


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So I saw Karen Brady trending on twitter and I was hoping she pulled a Michelle Keegan on us, turns out she is only trending because she's on TV being interviewed by that Twat Piers Morgan

I don't care what anybody says as long as she doesn't talk I would happily give Karen Brady my length


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Brady should give Morgan her knickers, from one cunt to another.

Both are welcome to one another as far as I'm concerned. Amount of times I have to hear Brady refer to fans as her 'customers' is sickening. Warped outlook on football though I suppose her backing for safe standing trials earns her a small commendation.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A tin of blue paint would certainly be cheaper than a new football shirt, Roman making life easier for any cash-strapped Chelsea fans out there, what a guy :terry1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

does anyone actually like morgan?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not to my knowledge Redead. Seems to be regarded by nearly everyone as an utter bellend whether its his journalism past, TV personality or just whatever tripe he posts on Twitter trying to antagonise people. Absolute twonk of the highest order with a smug sense of arrogance and elitism and just an all round utter prick.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> does anyone actually like morgan?


One of my flatmates from uni (who is an Arsenal fan) met him at a game. Apparently he's a really sorted guy. Wouldn't surprise me if he puts it on a bit.

Disclaimer - I personally can't stand him ever since the Hislop affair on Have I Got News For You.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> Manager of the Month curse? Cool!


No, because we're not Spurs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So on Sunday it's Manager of the month vs Player of the month? Who will the curse hit first?!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










Cannot be unseen.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Demba Ba (At least I think it's Ba) looks like a movie alien in that picture. Look at that evil stare.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

El Nino with dat pose


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> does anyone actually like morgan?


i think Stephen Fry put its best, when asked the definition of 'countryside', he replied 'the murder of Piers Morgan'


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> So on Sunday it's Manager of the month vs Player of the month? Who will the curse hit first?!


0-0 bore draw.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Eva needs to get on some of dat blue paint.


Mystique look alike :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> i think Stephen Fry put its best, when asked the definition of 'countryside', he replied 'the murder of Piers Morgan'


Stephen Fry knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Keep forgetting the derby isn't till monday night


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Cannot be unseen.


Ba and Terry look like they are about to kill/rape someone. Torres is absolutely loving being covered in a liquid substance. Look at him. He can't get enough of the feeling. He's really taking it all in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Looks like someone jerked off them creatures from avatar and torres enjoyed it :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

ZORRES would not have liked it :zorres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










That's my week worth of nightmares sorted then


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:ksi2

What the fuck Adidas?


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :ksi2
> 
> What the fuck Adidas?


Looks like we got out just in time Hutz

Although Warrior have had a few crazy ideas of their own :jose

Also, I've just seen Saturdays Premierleague fixtures :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> That's my week worth of nightmares sorted then


Torres doing his best Blue Steel...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

without any context that is one of the strangest things i've ever seen.

i presume it's something to do with chelsea's kit? or some kind of avatar orgy?


----------



## RockCold

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Cannot be unseen.


:ksi2

Seriously WTF?!


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Reading v Southampton 
Norwich v Swansea 
Stoke v Aston Villa 
West Brom v Arsenal 

It's going to be a fairly quiet thread today. I can see a lot of draws here.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dem six pointers. Just noticed Stoke are only four points above the relegation zone :mark:

Come on Villa, Norwich and Southampton


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

We will find a way to lose. It is the Southampton way


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Garbage. Get Fonte and Lallana on


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

J-roddd, lambert assist brilliant


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

that's a foul imo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Tough one for the referee especially with only seeing it on the blind side and of course seeing it in real time but after looking at it from all angles I think it was foul


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Will Lambert ever stop giving me fantasy points?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Does anyone else see a resemblance of some sort between J-Rod and Torres, like the way they run


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Speaking of Torres

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-stay-until-2016-and-prove-critics-wrong.html

Sup Joel?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

29 goals in 116 appearances

LETHAL


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Speaking of Torres
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-stay-until-2016-and-prove-critics-wrong.html
> 
> Sup Joel?


Read that earlier. Had a little cry.

He can say that all he wants. He won't like it if another big striker comes in and he sits more on the bench than he did last season.

Just need to get that 3rd/4th spot. Please.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Speaking of Torres
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-stay-until-2016-and-prove-critics-wrong.html
> 
> Sup Joel?


Could somebody give me a jist of what Torres said in this please? I don't read that paper :jordan


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ricky Lambert is so good. He should be starting for England.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Yess, lallana you beast


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Reading are as good as down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Boruc :lmao

Over the line.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Reading's central defenders would have to be the worst in the league.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Southampton win and clean sheet points for Clyne, great start to the day.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not impressive, but job done


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:gabby


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

AGBONLAHOR :mark: Its happening, Stoke are being dragged in :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Gabby!!!! Stoke getting dragged into that Relegation battle


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



R.Scorpio said:


> Not impressive, but job done


LOL

How was that not impressive? What are you expecting exactly?

GABBY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Piss off, Stoke. Thugs.



R.Scorpio said:


> Not impressive, but job done


You looked like a Sunday league team before Christmas. 

That was massively impress compared to early form for a team expected to be lower than they are.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Love you Gervinho!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why has Gervinlulz suddenly decided to learn how to play football when it now matters. 

Fuck off.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

How funny would it be if Stoke went down?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Good lord we're dangerously close to the relegation zone. Wigan going into the bottom 3 though :side:

Hopefully Berbatov lets his boyhood club off the hook tomorrow and has a lazy day.

Norwich and Stoke both behind, getting dragged in. Excellent.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

All the away teams winning/won today in the EPL. 

Wish I threw a couple of £ on that.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOL Agbonlahor. Idiot


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Oh Gabby, what the fuck was that? Does all the hard work then just decides to go down like an idiot...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I love watching Garth Crooks :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL
> 
> How was that not impressive? What are you expecting exactly?


What? I don't think we played well. What's wrong with that? We've played far better than that a lot this season and lost games. The result was great today but it wasn't our typical controlling performance for large chunks of the game, and defensively we looked a shambles almost like earlier in the season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The stoke fan with the tattoo on the side of his head wearing a TonyTanna shirt shushing the Ville fans :lmao

Please send them cunts down


----------



## Curry

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

No idea if this counts as nudity but here goes (enjoy the nightmares):


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:argh:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Imagine it's Eva, Imagine it's Eva, Imagine it's Eva, Imagine it's Eva, Imagine it's Eva, Imagine it's Eva


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I remember I used to get dog's abuse here because I had the nerve to say that I didn't like the way Stoke played football. Mind you it was mostly from a stoke fan and Nige. I'm glad the rest of you are on my side now :

I switched to the Stoke game for a while too and you can hear a pin drop. So much for the legendary Stoke atmosphere.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Did not need to see that, spolier tag that crap lol


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

So brave of him to get his tits out like that :terry1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

well i didnt need to see that


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Rosicky!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Shawcross - THUG!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Norwich 2-1 up against Swansea, keep hold of that and they should be safe


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Norwich, hang on you bastards :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I Curry I Man. Why? :terry1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BRAVE Baker


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Baker - _"Prepared to take it in the face..."_

That must have hurt.


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Lukaku is such a beast. I have no idea why he didn't start.


----------



## Cliffy

Stoke! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:shaq

Had a feeling that goal was coming.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

FUCK


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Our defence is worse than Reading's I swear. Lowton beaten by Walters :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck sake villa.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mikey Damage

We would piss this away. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

LOWTON YOU FUCKING BEAST

:mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

GET THE FUCK IN THERE


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

GOAL!!!

What a fucking strike you beauty!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Get in villa.


----------



## Cliffy

Stoke plz go down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :mark: :mark: :mark: 

I celebrated like :gnev


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Our defence is worse than Reading's I swear. Lowton beaten by Walters :kenny


unk2


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a fucking screamer from Villa :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

VILLA RISES


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Done, cop that stoke


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

FUCK YOU STOKE :terry


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BENTEKE!!!

3-1!!!

RISE!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

BENTEKE!!!!!!!

Stoke are going down :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

CHRISTIAN MOTHERFUCKING BENTEKE

Dat FOUR ON NONE

:mark:

Die Stoke. DIE.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Sleeper said:


> I remember I used to get dog's abuse here because I had the nerve to say that I didn't like the way Stoke played football. Mind you it was mostly from a stoke fan and Nige. I'm glad the rest of you are on my side now :
> 
> I switched to the Stoke game for a while too and you can hear a pin drop. So much for the legendary Stoke atmosphere.


Never said it wasn't shit to watch but the bottom line is you don't get extra points for playing attractive stuff. If their strength, or anybody's for that matter is playing unappealing football but gets results then why should they change it just to please football snobs?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> unk2


:hesk2

I guess it just about makes up for making Walters look like he has some skill. Matthew GOATon



:benteke :benteke :benteke THE BRAVE VILLA RISES


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Anyone actually think stoke will go down? I still think it's one from sunderland/wigan as i see villa safe.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Go on Benteke!!!

I'd love Swansea to sneak another and make it a real fight with Norwich, Wigan, Villa, Sunderland & Stoke.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Awesome win, thought it was gone at 1-1.

:darkheskey


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone actually think stoke will go down? I still think it's one from sunderland/wigan as i see villa safe.


Depends on what happens tomorrow, if Wigan win and Sunderland get something against Chelsea then there is a chance but if both lose then yeah it will be between those two


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fantastic win and another vital three points. As soon as they (Stoke) started to get more possession late in the second half I thought they would score, and they did. I just though it was over then Lowton hits that screamer and we're back in it. Then Benteke finishes it off nicely with another goal.

And even though he let one in, Guzan still owns!


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Sunderland down, Stoke 17th


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The BRAVERY of Villa.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Man Utd H
QPR A
Norwich H
Sunderland A
Tottenham H
Southampton A

Stoke's remaining games.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> Man Utd H
> QPR A
> Norwich H
> Sunderland A
> Tottenham H
> Southampton A
> 
> Stoke's remaining games.


Man Utd :fergie
QPR :arry
Norwich Draw
Sunderland (Di Canio factor)
Tottenham :bale1
Southampton Loss

35pts


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal should make a bid for Guzan. Dude is the balls. 

Great job holding onto the 3 points. Feeling good about finishing in the top 4 right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That was an incredible volley by Lowton


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Man Utd :fergie
> QPR :arry
> Norwich Draw
> Sunderland (Di Canio factor)
> Tottenham :bale1
> *Southampton Loss*
> 
> 35pts


If it's the last game of the season then Stoke should be really beating Southampton as Hampton should have nothing to play for by then


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Great win for Villa today, Paul Lambert is a Celtic legend so I hope he keeps them up, i've got Benteke in my fantasy team as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Don't like Stoke, mainly for the arrogance and elitism from a lot of their fans which I find highly laughable in light of the 'support' they got pre Premiership days. Don't get me wrong they had a core group of loyal supporters but so many have hopped onto the team since they got promotion that its quite laughable for so many of their fans to talk about being a club supported by predominantly locals. 

Agreed with Nige though about Stoke having every right to play the style that benefits them most. Its far from pretty but as a team you make the most of what is presented to you and if you haven't got the players to be playing expressive and free flowing football then you build a style to get results in spite of having few players of great technical quality.

Got a couple of good lads I know who are Villa fans and have destroyed their bank balances following them around the country in the process. Good old fashioned club and a nice ground to boot, so chuffed they got the win and might be sticking around. Very good away support and would a shame to see them replaced by someone like Watford who are a pit of a tinpot club in every aspect.


----------



## T-C

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

It would make me very happy if Stoke went down.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Just a quick question...

If Chelsea were to finish in 5th and win the FA cup would 6th Place get you into the Europa league?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I believe so.

That's how it usually works.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Don't like Stoke, mainly for the arrogance and elitism from a lot of their fans which I find highly laughable in light of the 'support' they got pre Premiership days. Don't get me wrong they had a core group of loyal supporters but so many have hopped onto the team since they got promotion that its quite laughable for so many of their fans to talk about being a club supported by predominantly locals.
> 
> Agreed with Nige though about Stoke having every right to play the style that benefits them most. Its far from pretty but as a team you make the most of what is presented to you and if you haven't got the players to be playing expressive and free flowing football then you build a style to get results in spite of having few players of great technical quality.
> 
> Got a couple of good lads I know who are Villa fans and have destroyed their bank balances following them around the country in the process. Good old fashioned club and a nice ground to boot, so chuffed they got the win and might be sticking around. Very good away support and would a shame to see them replaced by someone like Watford who are a pit of a tinpot club in every aspect.


hey, dont diss watford

One of our star youth players are on loan there

alone with half the udinese youth team

and a bunch of other loanees

give them credit, they found loopholes to exploit the hell out of


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Thanks for that Gay as fuck rep Hesk.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Don't like Stoke, mainly for the arrogance and elitism from a lot of their fans which I find highly laughable in light of the 'support' they got pre Premiership days. Don't get me wrong they had a core group of loyal supporters but so many have hopped onto the team since they got promotion that its quite laughable for so many of their fans to talk about being a club supported by predominantly locals.


_*Oh yeah there's a lot of "fans" who hopped on once they got promoted and especially once they made it to Wembley in the Cup. Dunno about it being an annoying amount or more than you'd get with any other club. Club is bound to get a lot of "hop on" supporters after being out of the top flight for so long and then getting promoted to the Premier League. That just happens. Was annoyed by how many girls I knew at school got tickets for the Cup Final at the expense of legit fans. 

As for the atmosphere at the Brit I think it has died a little this season. Haven't been this season and I don't speak to as many season ticket holders as I used to but it seems to me like the entire club is in a state of flux right now and almost took for granted how well they were doing. Big part of it is the downfall of their defence. It's collapsed post Christmas and when that happens to a team like Stoke they're in trouble. I'll be stunned if they go down though. There's enough games left that they should get points from to survive barring incredible finishes from all 3 of Villa/Wigan/Sunderland. They'll be panicking if they don't beat Sunderland mind. You all want them to go down now but you'll miss them come Deadline Day. 

:wilkins at Lowton's goal. I like him. English right? Deserves a call up ahead of Walker. Anyone deserves a call up ahead of Walker. *_


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I dont want so many teams to be relegated 

except QPR. fuck those guys

also im very indifferent to reading

sunderland, villa, stoke, wigan, newcastle, Southampton and whatever to all survive pls


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I want the teams who are supported by guys on here to stay up because I'm a nice guy :woy

except if any of you support Wigan or Stoke, fuck you guys :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why am i just reading vidic is a doubt for the derby, :gun: fucking fuck. As are evans, rafael and rooney? wtf


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Back 4 of Jones/Smalling/Rio/Evra? Fine. Just don't let them embarrass us again.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Barca 30 games 78pts. United 30 games 77pts.

I knew United were taking the piss out of the league this year, but when it's written down in front of me like that, as good as Barca, dat dominance :|


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> If Chelsea were to finish in 5th and win the FA cup would 6th Place get you into the Europa league?


Nah. That's the League Cup procedure. If we finish fifth (or higher) and win the FA Cup, then Wigan/Millwall get into Europa League :wilkins


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

millwall in europa sounds...... amazing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Millwall vs the world

I like the sound of that


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Redead said:


> millwall in europa sounds...... amazing


They were in the UEFA Cup back in 04-05 after they lost to United in the FA Cup final the previous year.

Out in the first round of course.










BIG PER :wilkins


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Javi Garcia saying City dont deserve to be 15 points behind

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...-midfielder-javi-1815137#.UWCt1Iv-jgE.twitter


i liked this bit



> I can’t explain why we are so far behind......apart from the simple reason that we have lost and drawn matches


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Drawing and losing can't possibly be the reason. I mean we've drawn and lost tons more than United and I too can't believe they are on top and not us.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

MIND GAMES :mancini1

Same shite Mancini was spouting during the week. Provoking United into showing City a lesson on Monday night, that extra adrenaline will result in red cards and injuries, late City surge against a depleted United squad.

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> MIND GAMES :mancini1
> 
> *Same shite Mancini was spouting during the week.* Provoking United into showing City a lesson on Monday night, that extra adrenaline will result in red cards and injuries, late City surge against a depleted United squad.
> 
> :fergie


Same shit as last season one way or the other.


So who is gonna explain football to Javi Garcia?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

^ The lad on this forum that keeps telling us to 'Deal with it'


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Barca 30 games 78pts. United 30 games 77pts.
> 
> I knew United were taking the piss out of the league this year, but when it's written down in front of me like that, as good as Barca, dat dominance :|


But have Man Utd had a 4 on 1 with the opposition keeper? :barry That's what you call real dominance.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> But have Man Utd had a 4 on 1 with the opposition keeper? :barry That's what you call real dominance.


I saw that :wilkins It was the second time Villa made me say "My Word" in the space of five minutes.

Lowton :wilkins


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> Barca 30 games 78pts. United 30 games 77pts.
> 
> I knew United were taking the piss out of the league this year, but when it's written down in front of me like that, as good as Barca, dat dominance :|


Crazy stuff right there. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Same shit as last season one way or the other.
> 
> 
> So who is gonna explain football to Javi Garcia?


Bananas (Or whatever his name is these days. Sleeper is it?) Get your ass in here. Your actually needed for once.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

nah, bananas would just call us racist for attacking the foreign javi garcia

#racistWF


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

hopefully Wigan win tomorrow, firstly it would pretty much relegate QPR and would put some pressure on Stoke who don't deserve to stay up with the way they have been playing last few months


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

it doesn't matter who utd put on the field

Haven't you heard? all our players have left the club and they all hate us now, according to every paper published before every derby ever


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The media circus around Di Canio is embarrassing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

well it's a genius move by sunderland

taken all the pressure off the players, no one's focusing on their poor form now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Anything less than a win today is a disaster. If that little scrote Damien Duff scores I'll fall into a deep depression and lose my mind. 

What an awful season. 

Going with wins for Liverpool, Chelsea (please), Newcastle, QPR (PLEASE), Spurs/Eve draw. Some interesting games to counteract yesterdays shitfest.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Do you hold a grudge against Duff because he didn't want to play in the Championship with you? If so, that's sad.


----------



## Cliffy

Watch QPR win today after the villa result yesterday.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Watching SSN. What the fuck is going with Allardyce's head?

Spurs and Chelsea won't win today.*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:miz Really?



> Newcastle winger Damien Duff has vowed to remain at St James' Park and hopes Alan Shearer will remain as manager.
> Duff's own goal at Aston Villa sealed Newcastle's relegation and the 30-year-old said: "I'm devastated. I don't know what words can describe the way I feel.
> "I'm as loyal as they come and, whether the gaffer stays or goes, I'd love to try to get Newcastle back up.





> Fulham's £4 million winger Damien Duff, recently imported from Newcastle United, has spoken out over how the Magpies' drop from the Premier League into the Championship left him "suicidal", before indicating that he was overjoyed to have joined a "well run club".
> 
> The 30-year-old is eager to re-establish his career at Craven Cottage. Duff's formidable threat from the wide areas at former club Blackburn Rovers saw him enjoy a high-profile transfer to Chelsea in 2003, but his spell at Newcastle United, whom he joined in 2006, has seen him fall from grace.
> 
> The Republic of Ireland international, therefore, is "grateful" for the opportunity to flourish under new boss Roy Hodgson.
> 
> "I was feeling suicidal about the way we went down at Newcastle and wasn't even thinking that far ahead," Duff explained to The People.
> 
> "It's really exciting, from where I have come from, to come to a well-run football club and a team where everyone enjoys their job," he further stated.


Using suicidal in that context is low anyway, as well as obviously bashing the club that paid his £70k a week wages that he helped relegate. But the real sickener was when he scored the winner and ran around like a lunatic in front of our fans kissing the Fulham badge. In short, he's a thundercunt.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1m
> Confirmed #LFC team: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Downing, Coutinho, Suarez
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 1m
> #LFC subs: Jones, Skrtel, Coates, Shelvey, Suso, Assaidi, Sturridge


West Ham are lucky that they won't be facing Sturrezinho today, but are *un*lucky that they will be up against an in-form Hendo.

I foresee goals this day :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Can't lose with Hendo starting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



















Teams for today...

Everton: Howard, Coleman, Baines, Heitinga, Distin, Jagielka, Gibson, Mirallas, Osman, Barkley, Anichebe 

Subs: Mucha, Jelavic, Oviedo, Naismith, Hitzlsperger, Stones, Duffy

Tottenham: Lloris, Walker, Caulker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Parker, Dembele, Sigurdsson, Holtby, Dempsey, Adebayor

Subs: Friedel, Naughton, Assou-Ekotto, Livermore, Huddlestone, Carroll, Ceballos











:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Cue Spurs winning


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

West Ham just can't get out their half.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Suarez is WOATing so far. West Ham are defending very well too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Woww what a dive by Glen Johnson :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck. What a run by Diame, shame about the finish...


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Twenty five minutes of mercy shown to West Ham, but it's time to go to work :sturridge


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

West Ham time wasting in the first half. Bunch of twats, its not like we're City/United. No need to park the bus and play for a draw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Suarez has been poor so far. Enrique is in bull-mode. West Ham have defended well but one goal and the flood gates should open wider than my smile when I saw Michelle Keegan's tits :jt1

Coutinho is so quick and nimble, constant threat.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Um, Lloris? 

What was he doing?


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

shite first half. west ham playing anti-football. no doubt we'll conceed one early and lose 1-0 but have 80% possession


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Suarez & Torres clearly have swapped bodies for the week


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> shite first half. west ham playing anti-football. no doubt we'll conceed one early and lose 1-0 but have 80% possession


Yep, preparing for that next week myself


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Bus parked, keys nowhere to be found


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

well according to the espn site we had 66% possession that half :downing


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Bit harsh on Lloris. Good play from Anichebe to block him in. ESPN immediately shoot to Friedel and heavily "hint" that Friedel should be #1 all of a sudden. Because Lloris has been so poor this season of course.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


At a brief glance I thought that was Torres. :zorres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

kyle walker, paid about 70k a week but got the lawnmower to give him a once over this week.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*You don't understand fashion. Deal with it.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

How is this still scoreless? FUCK


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> How is this still scoreless? FUCK


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> How is this still scoreless? FUCK


It's scoreless because West Ham don't understand football


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wonder how many times our fans will shout hoof next week


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


>


:downing

Sturridge offside, and we still have the customary shot off the post/crossbar to look forward to.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

how was that not a penalty? what a gee up


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Seabs said:


> *Bit harsh on Lloris. Good play from Anichebe to block him in. ESPN immediately shoot to Friedel and heavily "hint" that Friedel should be #1 all of a sudden. Because Lloris has been so poor this season of course.*


That's ESPN commentary for you unfortunately. 

Everton with dat Anti-Football though.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I hope West Ham get relegated if it is at all still possible


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

MIRALLAS :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Such class from Mirallas, Belgian Ronaldo is right


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

yeah same. what is the point of time wasting the entire game and playing some of the most negative football ever? yeah you get a point, but frankly they should be looking to get 3 against us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Parison Sapphire said:


> That's ESPN commentary for you unfortunately.
> 
> Everton with dat Anti-Football though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Can James "Nesta" Collins fuck off plz


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Tbh Sam would often write off away games when he was at Rovers. I'd rather him attempting to get a point than resting players for home games for a chance to get all 3. It worked for us though.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I wonder if Spurs will still take the EL seriously against Basel? Of course they still have time to come back into this but its not helping them

Surprised Mirallas didn't sign for a bigger team, credit to Everton for getting him, the guy tore apart the Greek league


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Collins has been boss but can we please learn how to score from corners? we've only had about 15 of them :downing


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

JUST KICK THE BALL INTO THE GOAL


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Why the fuck did I wait to bet on Arsenal getting top 4? Fuck sake!fpalm

Good to see Moyes sticking it to the critics too.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Fuck, that was woeful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

If that isn't an advert for the exciting premier league than I don't know anymore


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well done West Ham, you worked hard for that 1 point from the opening whistle. Never even tried to win that game, negative tactics and time wasting the entire game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










Liverpool just love to make it hard for their fans don't they


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

West Hoof.... may be a long 90 minutes for Us next week


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I hope the injuries haven't fucked Lucas completely and that this is just him still getting back to full fitness, and that he'll be back next season to what he was like under Kenny because he's playing in slow motion at the moment.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> Well done West Ham, you worked hard for that 1 point from the opening whistle. Never even tried to win that game, negative tactics and time wasting the entire game.


They hadn't won a game at Anfield for 50 years or something. To be fair, they had a few chances to win it.

We were shite, simple as that.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I'm not sure whether it's the fact he's against Bertrand or not, but Johnson seems really up for this. It's nice to see.


inb4 chelsea goal


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

ALL HAIL PAOLO


i might have to change my name to Shep the Facist if we win :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

FASCISM WILL RISE


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

SigGOALsson


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Andrew Thomas ‏@Twisted_Blood 1m

Right-wing corner, goal by a bloke called Caesar ... this is basically writing itself.

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Spurs-Everton with that result that helps neither. What a weekend for Arsenal thus far.

In before #moyesout

lolanichebe

Adebayor has been superb


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

AniCHOKEbe


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Everton's strikers, allergic to goals.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A draw is still a good result for Arsenal. It would have been better if Spurs lost but we are just two points behind them with a game in hand. Spurs still have Stoke (away), Chelsea and City to play.

St. Totteringham's day is still alive!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Commentators going on as if a draw is the worst result for Everton and knocks us out the chase for 4th, game in hand on Spurs and we have to play Arsenal who we can beat and Chelsea who are a circus at the moment.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Well at least we didn't lose to anti-football. Official's were terrible today.


----------



## AntUK

Wilshere and walcott to return 2 winnable home games in a row after this weekend I'm actually feeling positive about our season for the first time let's not cack it up against norwich or everton in the next 2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Well at least we didn't lose to anti-football. Official's were terrible today.


:lmao :lmao :lmao










Dry your eyes, lad.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry your eyes, lad.


That's strange, because I'm not bitter in anyway shape or form . Good one though.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

ACT OF GOD


----------



## Joel

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:zorres is the GOAT


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

DEFLECTIONMANIA RUNNIN WILD BROTHER :hogan


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Deflections galore in the Chelsea/Sunderland game.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

sigh


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

IVAN DA GOAT!

He just did a "U can't see me" after scoring... someone make a joke out of that


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Remy just smashed the post for QPR.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Also thanks Everton, love you guys!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Zamora with a Hulk Hogan big boot.

:lmao

Red card!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That's fucking stupid from Zamora. 

Solid boot though, he might want a career change.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

All that was missing was the Leg Drop.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

zamora with some sweet chin music

MR QPRMANIA


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

I wonder if Zamora would be able to slam the 340lbs Christopher Samba?


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dat Brogue Kick


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

booo you got kicked square in the face boooo


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Not sure if Zamora or The Undertaker


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:hogan Zamoramania runnin wild brother


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Terrible from Zamora.


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

When a boot hits your head, its a pretty good bet, it's Zamoraaaaaaah!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

That's a lovely high kick. You should be proud of that if you weren't a footballer...


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*Class goal from Mirallas. Those Belgians at it again.

:lol Sunderland with that reverse psychology. Attack a free kick by defending it.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Anark said:


> When a boot hits your head, its a pretty good bet, it's Zamoraaaaaaah!


When a foot hits your face, like an asteroid from space, it's Zamoraaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Could've killed the lad. :fergie


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

It's a right kick in the balls to lose to the goals we conceded. Awful timing to concede the equaliser too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Behold the King of 90th minute goals.

:Cisse

Such an important win.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Cisse to the rescue again, how does he keep doing that? That's 4 times this season I think. BOSS. :Cisse

Also, Townsend looks a tidy player. Been one of the best signings for QPR. :arry


----------



## seabs

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

*He'll have to move from Spurs though. Aint breaking in ahead of Bale and Lennon. They've got Holtby and Gylfi blocking him out too. Would make a tidy mid table player though.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Anark said:


> When a boot hits your head, its a pretty good bet, it's Zamoraaaaaaah!





DwayneAustin said:


> When a foot hits your face, like an asteroid from space, it's Zamoraaaaaaaaaaaaaah


When a foot hits your snout, its a pretty good shout, it's Zamoraaaaaaaah


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Another goal in Cisse time :Cisse

Important win for us today (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

when there's lace in your face, at a pretty fast pace, it's zamoraaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dat Zamorah kick :wilkins 

He's clearly ready for Mania :hogan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

we won today, youre welcome Mags


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Torres seems to be a different player all together these days. Must be the ZORRES effect. Zorres > van Persie. :wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

well look at it this way

we dont know whos really under that mask


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

dem mercenaries for qpr obviously can't wait to get released to better clubs. samba, remy have been shameful.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Torres removes mask, reveals himself as :hesk2 

:russo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> dem mercenaries for qpr obviously can't wait to get released to better clubs. samba, remy have been shameful.


Mbia is the worst. He rejected Everton cause he 'has a family to support' :lmao

Big fucking family.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

What a goal :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry Faack you Wigan


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

MY WORD SON

:wilkins


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

what a dumb free kick routine by Wigan, still took something special to finish off that counter


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

just seen this on twitter


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

possible handball by Samba there...

another free kick for Wigan just outside the box


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

MALONEY!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:arry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao

Mbia you twat!!

Hahahahah


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

PREMIERLEAGUE FOOTBALL!!!! SUPER SUNDAY!!!!! RELEGATION SIX POINTER!!!!! 

MY WORD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowman

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



ROUSEY said:


> Mbia is the worst. He rejected Everton cause he 'has a family to support' :lmao
> 
> Big fucking family.


i like how this worked out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

WIGAN WILL NEVER DIE!


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

draw was the fair result in reality, two bad teams who couldn't create any chances in open play


----------



## MOX

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> i like how this worked out.


Something I'll like, if it works out, is if United finish the season on 93 points.

93 points.

20th title.

I'll have to ask Seabs if he'll make an exception and give me a name change to commemorate it.

Oh wait, the name's already taken. Damn.


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Anark said:


> Something I'll like, if it works out, is if United finish the season on 93 points.
> 
> 93 points.
> 
> 20th title.
> 
> I'll have to ask Seabs if he'll make an exception and give me a name change to commemorate it.
> 
> Oh wait, the name's already taken. Damn.


you also like cock

change your name to cock

:jt2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



93.20 said:


> i like how this worked out.


Standard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










hey


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry Faack you Wigan


:lol fack off arry.

Get in Maloney, mbia :wilkins


----------



## God™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Jesus that guy is huge. The jacket doesn't even get half way around his gut.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*










BELGIAN FUCKING RONALDO


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Id say that goal is the one of the day

unlike Remy's which had a cool finish but was less about technique and just spammed PACE


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

PAPISS'S PASSION, unreal photo. Love that guy.

:Cisse


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Cant fucking wait to see QPR go down, hope they get relegated in the last seconds in the final game of the season :arry

edit: ah but then again, ive just seen their final game is against Liverpool :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Harry Houdini strikes aga. . .

Love it!:arry

If those scumbag QPR supporters saw them win after booing Gomez for the disgraceful act of taking the kick to the head it would've been a disgrace. Go on Wigan!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...oal-gifts-newcastle-three-points-8563447.html

Cisse scores the late winner in a 0-0 draw, great reporting. :kobe

Edit - Just as I posted, they corrected it. You're welcome. :sandow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Nige™ said:


> Harry Houdini strikes aga. . .
> 
> Love it!:arry
> 
> If those scumbag QPR supporters saw them win after booing Gomez for the disgraceful act of taking the kick to the head it would've been a disgrace. Go on Wigan!


I was hoping Gomez would of smashed one of them late free kicks in but i suppose anyone would have done.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



WWE_TNA said:


> I was hoping Gomez would of smashed one of them late free kicks in but i suppose anyone would have done.


Would've been perfect. How dare he allow himself to get kicked in the head like that? Given it was so late I couldn't care less who scored it. It even cost me a vital clean sheet for Samba in my fantasy team. Fuck it. Love Wigan, hate QPR.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

get kicked in the head

boooooooo

almost have ankle broken

booooooooo


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Will be interesting to see the team tomorrow, really hope Valencia doesnt start after his awful performances lately. Welbeck deserves to play from the beginning IMO, plays well in the big games. Also it would be useful if Rafael is back from his injury, as we always look far more of an attacking threat when he is making runs down the right side.

Wouldn't be surprised if there aren't any orthodox wingers in the first 11, most likely Welbeck, Rooney or Kagawa on the wings. Also it wold be nice to see de Gea keep another clean sheet, and go past Schmeichel's minutes without conceding a goal record, would still be a long way to go to beat Van der Sar's 1311 minutes though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> Will be interesting to see the team tomorrow, really hope Valencia doesnt start after his awful performances lately. Welbeck deserves to play from the beginning IMO, plays well in the big games. Also it would be useful if Rafael is back from his injury, as we always look far more of an attacking threat when he is making runs down the right side.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if there aren't any orthodox wingers in the first 11, most likely Welbeck, Rooney or Kagawa on the wings. Also it wold be nice to see de Gea keep another clean sheet, and go past Schmeichel's minutes without conceding a goal record, would still be a long way to go to beat Van der Sar's 1311 minutes though.


We'll concede tomorrow, hopefully rvp has his scoring boots on and we show some attacking flair.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

RVP isn't gonna be scoring tomorrow because I have him in my fantasy team :rvp

He has scored about only one or two since I put him in the team, and I ain't planning on selling him any time soon ique2

Dat drought


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Ferguson said in an interview after United got knocked out of the FA Cup that he thought Valencia was the only good player that played to his standards, which I thought was an odd comment as Valencia had a good first half at right back but second half, he was awful. I hope this doesn't indicate that he will start Valencia tomorrow. I love Valencia but the guy has been so out of form that he doesn't deserve to start. 

Rafael and Rooney will hopefully be fit for tomorrow but Vidic and Evans are question marks. I wouldn't mind seeing a team like this for tomorrow:

De Gea
Rafael Smalling Ferdinand Evra
Carrick Cleverley
Welbeck Rooney Kagawa
Van Persie

*Subs:* Anders, Jones, Giggs, Young, Nani, Valencia, Hernandez​
I can see us conceding tomorrow but I'm really hoping the players are up for it and show some motivation, which they've severely been lacking the past few weeks. Ferguson will no doubt highlight the importance of it being a Manchester derby, the fact we can wrap up the title much sooner, the whole 6-1 from last season scenario and also the fact we could set a record for most points in a Premier League season. I'm sick of seeing us grind out results and showing no spirit within the team, time to perform!

I am also predicting Van Persie will finally end his goal drought. Watch him strike the ball and it deflects off Nasri in the 93rd minute for the winner but unfortunately, not ending his goal drought.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2305129/Sir-Alex-Ferguson-says-Jose-Mourinho-biggest-threat-Manchester-United.html#

Now no one will expect our title charge next year


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Inb4 fergie doesn't start rooney.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2305129/Sir-Alex-Ferguson-says-Jose-Mourinho-biggest-threat-Manchester-United.html#
> 
> Now no one will expect our title charge next year


The shifty eyes means its the bad guy


----------



## CGS

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Cena & Mania shoutout on MOTD :cena3


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Colin Murray with that Wrestlemania refence on MOTD :cena3


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

:lmao at Murray mentioning Mania then on MOTD2, Hansen wasn't having any of it :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Wait, there was a wrestling reference on MOTD? What is this sorcery?!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

DAT MAINSTREAM COVERAGE :vince3


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Taarabt you coward :grant


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The Guardian has Rio/Jones at CB in their squad sheets :fergie2 

:evra


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

The top four slowly slipping from our grasps..


----------



## united_07

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

just seen this



> Rob Harris ‏@RobHarris 13m
> Breaking: Man United sells naming rights to Carrington training HQ & training kit sponsorship to Aon. 8-year deal worth around $230M


Apparently Carrington will now be known as the Aon Training Complex, not that people will call it that probably


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Dem Sponsorships.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

thanks for making it even easier to push through our sponsorship deals


----------



## Zen

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Chelsea got lucky there, but at this point we'll take what we can get for that top 4 finish


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

HEEL WIGAN with dat FACE turn

:cena3


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Rush is spot on about West Ham. Just about every other team has realised that there are points for the taking at Anfield, at least have a go. Big Sam is going to have to show more enterprise than that if he's going to take over at Madrid.

Only caught the extended highlights and it looked like the familiar frustrating draw against teams we need to be beating if we intend on competing in Europe anytime soon. Outstanding according to Rogers though so maybe the highlights didn't do us justice. Lots of fans slaughtering Johnson.

#GOODGUYSWIGAN.

Props to the 'Purple Aki' sign at 'Mania, I'm sure a lot of the folk in here got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

De Gea

Smalling Ferdinand Jones Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley Young

RVP Rooney​
Really not feeling great about this game, a lot of players going to be starting by default. We've looked so lethargic in the last two or three games. Really not sure if we can just switch it on against City, although we have before in these circumstances. RVP needs a fucking goal. Hope Rafael's fit, always has a stormer against them, probably wont be. Would like to see BIG GAME DANNY start ahead of Young, even if it means throwing Rooney out wide. Rooney and RVP must start though, we've never lost whent hey start together.

Fuck playing it tight either. In the last two seasons we've beaten City only by going straight at them.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



united_07 said:


> just seen this
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Carrington will now be known as the Aon Training Complex, not that people will call it that probably


inb4 City sell their naming rights for more and fit under any form of FFP


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Rush said:


> inb4 City sell their naming rights for more and fit under any form of FFP


etihad campus. it's been in the pipeline for ages

head and shoulders
lionheart mad belgian forehead man fast frenchman
dark barry mr england
kun big game mr muscles merlin
cleaning lady

:kobe3


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

A belated fuck you to QPR :lmao. Enjoy the championship, you pack of absolute cunts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



> Yesterday's Sunday Express reported that there's a clause in Di Canio contract that allows Sunderland to sack the Italian in May he also fails to keep them in the Premier League. The paper also revealed that the club's chief executive Margaret Byrne has already been ringing the agents of a number of Sunderland players to inquire if their clients are happy with Di Canio's training methods.
> 
> Di Canio has expressed his disappointment with the fitness levels of the players he's inherited.


Good lord. Talk about pampering players. What a footballing world we live in, and with it being a woman she's probably far too emotional. Bint.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Im not sure on couple of players as unsure on how fit they are to start the match tonight v mcfc?

Either way I think width will play its part for us which means need natural wide man on RW who supported by a rb who can over lap & have legs get back so im hoping Rafael plays at RB with my guess Toni play on RW. Im unsure on Rooney starting I get feeling if not then Kagawa play off RvP while Welbeck play on LW cutting in. CM duo picks itself Clev & Carrick & CB of Rio Vida Evra with DdG in goal. If Rafael is not fit I will not be shocked if Smalling plays RB & if Rooney does start then he will start instead of Kagawa & the rest of the side stays this same.

Same tactic as away game at Eastland’s, fast start, play direct down right side (which be crucial). It will be harder at OT to break on mcfc cos mcfc will be happy to sit deeper & will want to counter on us whenever they can & continue doing so (1-6 lose). We will want to win this game outright so I can see us going full guns blazing from start here. Mcfc are side like get settled into games after good few mins. Carrick/Clev need sit deeper by nature & need move ball off quickly to front 4 as soon as they can. Back 4 & GK will need play well regardless of mcfc front players form they all have qualities capable unlocking a defense it takes great effort from all to keep them out. I can set plays being area mcfc can look at & go at us not biggest side & DdG more safe on line (But that’s improving) as long as Vida & Rio are around to give orders when marking & seeing out the danger in box im much more confident that we will be fine.

Im looking forward to game tonight which contrast to last years the trip to Eastland’s I was so nervous as I felt that kinda shiver down spine when you know something bad about happen but cant get head around why you feel that way? Im not saying were going to win but this season shown that players are focused on PL & if grind out wins or scoring lots of goals. The fact is in PL this season there has been a reaction after last season disappointment of missing out on PL like we did, the desire is back to win League back from mcfc & that’s why think tonight I can see SAF really getting at team to perform at higher level so we can take those big 3 points.


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yesterday's Sunday Express reported that there's a clause in Di Canio contract that allows Sunderland to sack the Italian in May he also fails to keep them in the Premier League. The paper also revealed that *the club's chief executive Margaret Byrne* has already been ringing the agents of a number of Sunderland players to inquire if their clients are happy with Di Canio's training methods.
> 
> Di Canio has expressed his disappointment with the fitness levels of the players he's inherited.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord. Talk about pampering players. What a footballing world we live in, and with it being a woman she's probably far too emotional. Bint.
Click to expand...

A woman chief executive in men's football? :blatter *Googles her to see if she is hot enough for this to be acceptable*

Nope :blatter


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

Another game. Another nightmare for Danny Rose. 

Does he ever have good games? That's aimed at all you guys, his fanboys on here.

Glad Chelski got the 3 points though, time to catch City and batter Liverpool in a few weeks.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Bubzeh said:


> Another game. Another nightmare for Danny Rose.
> *
> Does he ever have good games?* That's aimed at all you guys, his fanboys on here.
> 
> Glad Chelski got the 3 points though, time to catch City and batter Liverpool in a few weeks.


How about you watch them play and judge for yourself you bellend.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I give the new thread title 5 paolos out of 5


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I must admit I'm actually looking forward to tonight's game. I think it has the potential to be a high scoring encounter. I do think Man Utd will end up winning though, I'm going to go with 3-1.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Smalling Ferdinand Jones Evra
> 
> Valencia Carrick Cleverley Young
> 
> RVP Rooney​
> Really not feeling great about this game, a lot of players going to be starting by default. We've looked so lethargic in the last two or three games. Really not sure if we can just switch it on against City, although we have before in these circumstances. RVP needs a fucking goal. Hope Rafael's fit, always has a stormer against them, probably wont be. Would like to see BIG GAME DANNY start ahead of Young, even if it means throwing Rooney out wide. Rooney and RVP must start though, we've never lost whent hey start together.
> 
> Fuck playing it tight either. In the last two seasons we've beaten City only by going straight at them.




If that's the team and vidic and evans are both out i'm gonna kick someone in the fucking nuts. :jones


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm gonna try this confidence thing one more time. We're going to hammer City, revenge for last season and to shut up Mancini.

United 4-1 City, it's my....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm gonna try this confidence thing one more time. We're going to hammer City, revenge for last season and to shut up Mancini.
> 
> United 4-1 City, it's my....


That was hard for you to do wasn't it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

100-0 utd

we wont have any players as they all hate the club, are all mercenaries and have all be sold to barcelona for 5 quid and a pie.

oh sorry just been reading the papers.










see? we're no chance


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

0-0 draw will do me :fergie.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Looking forward to tonight's match, hopefully United can pick up the victory.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> That was hard for you to do wasn't it?


Kinda, I think I'm embracing the arrogant prick within.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Silent Alarm said:


> Kinda, I think I'm embracing the arrogant prick within.


I might stick with the we'll probably lose tonight and also lose/draw with west ham, chelsea and arsenal while city will only drop points to spurs.


I guess i just need some ositivity


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Schmeichel :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Benitez thread title again? :jose

New title should have been THE MASK OF ZORRES :wilkins






:zorres


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Although, his best City memory is clearly:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

raphael honigstein, who is usually reliable, on twitter



> Mourinho to Chelsea buzz getting louder. two very different people with CFC connections insist "it's a done deal", one source an agent, the other a commercial partner of the club


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Look for him dealing with a Galatasary fan on youtube.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> raphael honigstein, who is usually reliable, on twitter


So much for him wanting the united job :fergie, if he does go back their they'd easily be one of the faves next season i fully expect a tight 3 horse race.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

If the United job was available I'm sure he'd be outside Old Trafford each day jumping up & down shouting "pick me!" Chelsea's available. Simples. I don't want him going back there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Although it might result in Chelsea being more competitive, in a way I wont mind if it happens, as I wouldnt want to see him take over from :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

he'll up and leave whatever club in an instant to take over at utd.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Glad to hear there isnt going to be a minute silence at Old Trafford for Thatcher tonight

couldnt really see it anyway with what Ferguson has said previously about her


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Rob Dawson ‏@RobDawsonMEN 1m
Been at Old Trafford for five minutes. Already seen two half and half scarves.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Never doing the condident gimmick again. Ever.

Can't see any way we win. City will be up for it and with two tough away games coming up, Chelsea who just destoryed us, Arsenal who are better than Bayern, the potential for collapse is there for ALL to see.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

yep we'll start with scholes and giggs in the middle, a secretly recalled Bebe up front, with carrick at centre back, it wil be another 6-1 enaldo


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> Rob Dawson ‏@RobDawsonMEN 1m
> Been at Old Trafford for five minutes. Already seen two half and half scarves.


That username...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

was waiting to see how long until you noticed :lol

basics in place for dzeko > dortmund, all dependent on the lew joining

would've thought the simple solution here was a swap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Still have no clue on what i think but i've got it down to this.

De Gea

Raf/Jones
Rio
Vidic/Evans/Smalling
Evra

Carrick
Cleverley/Jones

Valencia/Nani
Rooney/Kagawa
Welbeck/Kagawa

RVP

:lmao so yeah.... and then you have giggs so who the fuck knows


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Apparently Vidic wasnt on the team coach, so hopefully Evans is fit then


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I won't have a go at United fans for being nervous in this fixture. 1. It's a derby. 2. City are a top team. 3. Even though win, lose or draw United still win the title, you still don't want to lose to your fierce rivals.

On the Mourinho to Chelsea thing, I can't see him coming if we're not in the Champions League next season. Still want something fresh over him though. Not going to get Laudrup, but still think we could get Pelligirni.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Vidic wasnt on the team coach, so hopefully Evans is fit then



Fuckkkkkkk we are fucked if it's rio with smalling or jones, vidic better be fit for stoke and west ham.

I'm nervous for this game due to the fact city have the easiest run in i think i've ever seen especially if they go away tonight with the gap down to 12 now i'm not saying they can catch us but come the end of the season i don't expect the gap to be double figures.

Also nervous after our performances against chelsea and even the sunderland one wasn't great and they have kompany and aguero back.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

jesus christ you lot are sad.

you've won the title. you've had it for ages. enjoy it. stop coming up with impossible scenarios as to losing the title. it's not going to happen and you look like a pack of ungrateful twats.

dont see why it matters as to what cb is out and what strikers we have, it's not like we finish chances.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Evans, City, Old Trafford...no...no...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> jesus christ you lot are sad.
> 
> you've won the title. you've had it for ages. enjoy it. stop coming up with impossible scenarios as to losing the title. it's not going to happen and you look like a pack of ungrateful twats.
> 
> dont see why it matters as to what cb is out and what strikers we have, it's not like we finish chances.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:hendo5


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

And don't worry i have been enjoying it just not on here :fergie.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*I'm not even hyped for tonight. Derby vs City in April and no hype. On the plus side Game of Thrones after the match :mark:

All I care for is that Rafael and Welbeck start. If Welbeck's on the bench I'll cry. Be nice to see Kagawa given a chance. Why not. Give Powell a game too. Can't hurt.

Oh and I think Utd will win. *awaits forum crash out of shock**


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I see Utd winning or drawing this one. Can't see them losing unless something such as a sending off happens. I'm not too hyped right now (guess I'm all hyped out after WM) but come the match I'll be :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *I'm not even hyped for tonight. Derby vs City in April and no hype. On the plus side Game of Thrones after the match :mark:
> 
> All I care for is that Rafael and Welbeck start. If Welbeck's on the bench I'll cry. Be nice to see Kagawa given a chance. Why not. Give Powell a game too. Can't hurt.
> 
> Oh and I think Utd will win. *awaits forum crash out of shock**


An optimistic Manchester United fan?! That's why the forum is breaking with your avatar :wilkins


----------



## MOX

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I can see us either winning or losing this one. A draw is a possibility too. There'll definitely be some goals, unless it finishes nil-nil.

It'll definitely be a game of two halves anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (c), Nastasic, Clichy, Barry, Yaya Toure, Milner, Silva, Nasri, Tevez


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

United



> De Gea, Rafael. Ferdinand, Jones, Evra, Carrick, Giggs, Young,Rooney Welbeck, Van Persie
> Lindegaard, Valencia, Hernandez, Nani, Cleverley, Kagawa, Buttner



:hmm:

jones at CB :argh:

giggs in cm :argh:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

3-1 United.

Rooney x2, RVP
Tevez


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

United vs City. Premierleague. Entertain Me :wilkins

I predict goals but I also predict that Welbeck will neither score nor assist any of them :fergie

United 2-3 City


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm hoping Jones has a good game, especially seeing as he's hardly played at centreback this season. Good to see Rafael back but I'm not too keen on the Carrick/Giggs pairing in central midfield. Welbeck and Young give us pace and energy and it's brilliant news to see Rooney/Van Persie starting together. Fingers crossed we see Van Persie break his goal drought and that United actually perform.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

nasri to be the key. on form he can be the best player on the pitch. if he wants to redeem himself after his humiliation earlier in the season he could be the match winner.

if not, he'll bitch out and be subbed in the 60th min. im hoping for the first scenario. however, silva/yaya/nasri to guide us to a 2-1 win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

the last time rio and jones played at CB we lost 3-0 to newcastle, and before that drew 3-3 with Basel :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

United going in dry. 

30-5 United.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Surprised at United's team. Don't think they'll win.

Just seen a great offer with SkyBet I jumped all over. 7/2 for any of 1-1, 2-2, 3-3.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



ROUSEY said:


> An optimistic Manchester United fan?! That's why the forum is breaking with your avatar :wilkins


*It's probably because you're no loading the page fully.

Where's Smalling? Don't get why Giggs doesn't start on the wing more after how boss he's been out there this season. Put him out wide and put Kagawa in for Young. *


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm hoping Jones has a good game, especially seeing as he's hardly played at centreback this season. Good to see Rafael back but I'm not too keen on the Carrick/Giggs pairing in central midfield. Welbeck and Young give us pace and energy and it's brilliant news to see Rooney/Van Persie starting together. Fingers crossed we see Van Persie break his goal drought and that United actually perform.


Jones has Rio alongside him which why wouldn’t be worried about Jones at cb, also people have forgotten how good a player Jones actually is & will be in the future his only 21 as well, his has bad injury record but SAF speaking about him so highly recently that seemed like may put him at CB along with other players being unfit only choice was Jones alongside Rio.

Explains why Giggs didn’t play from start on Monday last week v Chelsea & why came on late & he was not involved v Sunderland last weekend, Giggs still capable of producing something out of nothing & with that front 4 then Giggs has ability to find a killer pass from CM to attack as soon as moment comes.

I think Welbeck will play on LW with Young on RW, I like to see Young on RW I think may suit him more as stop him cutting in on right & means if drives at players he can do outside but seen young use left foot well so think good idea play him there with Nani & Toni being useless at the moment. Welbeck deserved a start he had good game last week v Chelsea his ability close down high all game & run in behind but drop deep makes him valuable asset to our side. 

Imagine Rooney drop deep on Yaya when his on ball/mcfc have possession like he did at Eastland’s earlier in the season. I think RvP be up for this game Im not shocked his hit a goal draught he was always going to after last 2 season his had that he hit a wall at some point, but I can see him scoring tonight & going on another mini run till end of the season. Well at least that’s what I hope happens anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

officially dont care about this match now

new frank turner leaked :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> the last time rio and jones played at CB we lost 3-0 to newcastle, and before that drew 3-3 with Basel :side:












Still gonna go with a United win


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

C'mon you pack of bastards.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

what are the odds on vinny getting a red for breathing on someone?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Yaya with a brace in a 3-1 win.

Also good fucking riddance to Thatcher


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

fpalm welbeck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

lolbeck


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Milner is not a great winger, don't get why Mancini and Woy keep playing him there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Great start to the game


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

But who was goal?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lmao Milner.

What control.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

The ghost of George Best getting a lot of passes played to him on the right wing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

has rafael been told his team is in the red?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Everyone bar Jones has been terrible.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

LMAOOO Silva


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Rooney is a fat mess.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Dem United strikers taking set-pieces instead of Ashley '_Probably Never Scored A Headed Goal in His Life_' Young


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i thought two footed studs up was a red?

no?

must've dreamed it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

What does Giggs have to do to get a yellow?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> i thought two footed studs up was a red?
> 
> no?
> 
> must've dreamed it.


It is. But this is the :fergie Association bruh


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Inb4 second yellow card for Kompany


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Rooney, Rafael and Giggs have been absolutely abysmal.

Jones has been a beast.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

WOW

What a prick Mike Dean


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

United have been terrible first half, we look so disjointed in midfield and lack any composure or creativity in attack. Van Persie has been anonymous, Rooney looks rusty and keeps giving the ball away, Giggs has been awful in central midfield as predicted, Young has been decent and Welbeck has worked hard. Evra is all over the place defensively, all the danger is coming down his side and he's started doing that jogging back when we lose the ball routine - 20 minutes into the match already! Ridiculous!

Rafael has been hit and miss, started well, then had a bad spell where he kept giving the ball away but he's done a good job keeping the pressure on Silva and Nasri and has done his defensive duties well. He's having to do all the attack down the right himself as Welbeck keeps cutting inside. Ferdinand and Jones have been rocks at the back and Carrick is having an alright game. Still, they could be doing A LOT better out there, they don't look motivated whatsoever and are playing like they know the league is wrapped up. That's fine but there's still a lot on the line; it's a Manchester derby, the record points tally, claiming an 18 point gap... show some urgency!

Get Giggs off, bring on Cleverley as City have dominated. Barry and Toure are running the show and Silva is finding all pockets of space. I'd also get Rooney off at some point if this continues, been such a huge disappointment this season but usually turns up against City. Today so far, hasn't been that day. Get Chicharito on at some point.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Game started brightly but fizzled. Can't remember either goalkeeper having a shot to stop all half. I hope it gets better in the second half, I can still see three or four goals in this game


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Rooney has been far below his former best for some time now, to be honest I'd like to see someone else get a go up front for England. Who knows that might be the kick up the backside he needs to cut back on the vodka and cigarettes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Milner :lmao

Edit 

Giggs :lmao :lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

haha giggs


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:mancini1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Giggs has been hilariously bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Does that Milner celebration mean he recently beat John Arne Risse with a golf club?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Milner from a central area of course :mark:

Don Andres made it. :barry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Good half time team talk from Cookie Monster. More goals in this one.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:kompany LOL


----------



## MOX

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*JONES*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Phil Jones with that trick header :kompany


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

So Villa still the last team to get a clean sheet at OT in the Prem. :mon :hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

PHILLY MOTHERTRUCKING JONES

:mark:

That was actually going to be the worst header in history :lmao

Or maybe he just wanted to make a MOCKERY of Kompany like a BOSS.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Some ball in by RVP though. Undefendable

Though, what a shame he's crossing it in though to the likes of Ashley 'Never scores with his head' Young.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:jordan

Edit: Shit is going down in the RAW section. DAT ROCK :vince3 See you there


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Aguernnnnnooooooo


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

OMG AGUEROOOOO


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Aguero at his best, class


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:kun


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:kun


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

nice goal


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

THAT WAS A FUCKING GOOOOLLAAAAZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

AGUUEERROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Serrrrrgiiooooooo.........


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Yet again Ferguson makes a dumbfounding decision... makes a very late sub after City score a great goal. To add onto that it's Valencia, whose out of form. Ridiculous!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

This game is a nightmare.

The lack of substitutions, followed by THAT substitution is fucking criminal.

Kagawa and Hernandez should leave.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........










OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

giggs going crazy.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Goodnight sweet United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> nasri to be the key. on form he can be the best player on the pitch. if he wants to redeem himself after his humiliation earlier in the season he could be the match winner.
> 
> if not, he'll bitch out and be subbed in the 60th min. im hoping for the first scenario. however, silva/yaya/nasri to guide us to a *2-1 win.*


hello

good game. defence was on fire. kun with dat upper body strength.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

TITLE IS ON


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

BRAVE Barry.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

The only benefit I can get from that result is that United could wrap up the title at The Emirates


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Piss.

1. Well done City, you were the better team.

2. I miss Savic. Swap him back.
3. Welbeck playing great, Rooney playing shit - Take off Welbeck for Valencia :cole1
4. That's not the same City I remember playing last season. I can see why they are 12 penaldo) points behind us.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Wonderful finish from Aguero, he's got so much more class than than the club he plays for.

Pretty good game. Not gonna whinge because we're already champions. Don't need to win shit when you're already champions.

And City fans can reflect on the fact that if the two league games were a Champions League knock-out tie, then United would have knocked them the fuck out via the away goals rule.

Yeah, bitches.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fuck cunting confidence.

We're going to bottle this and this isn't knee-jerk. Arsenal and Chelsea? We're getting fuck all from them games.

Pathetic performance from a useless pack of cunts. Fuck off and retire, Giggs.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Well, another shit performance from the get-go and I'm actually raging about it. The title is over but just to see the team go out there and not even play well, show no motivation minus the 10 minute spell in the second half was aggravating to watch. City were the better side, they showed MUCH MORE quality on the ball. United just didn't turn up, hardly gave Hart any worries and Ferguson is also partly to blame.

Such stupid decision making, taking ages to bring off Rooney when he should have come off in the 60th minute. We were showing no energy in midfield and yet he kept Giggs on and then City inevitably went on to score the winner. Then Ferguson makes the change, a bit fucking late for that. Not only that but it was Valencia who came on, when really we needed a midfielder to assist Carrick what with Giggs having a mare. That's twice it has cost us as we looked very tired, couldn't pass the ball well, which needs serious addressing and no fluidity. This is the 5th match in a row we haven't turned up and now we have Stoke next. That better change next week. That and Van Persie better find his scoring boots and fast!

Rafael, Ferdinand and Jones were the only players out there that can leave with their heads held high. Rooney, Giggs, Evra were all abysmal.

Congratulations to Kiz on winning the Manchester cup.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> PLEKE ‏@PLEKSTER 5h
> I HAVE BORROWED £500 FRM WONGA, £500 FROM QUICKQUID, £1000 FRM POUNDTOPOCKET AND £750 FROM PAYDAYEXP AND PUT IT ALL ON CITY TO WIN


:lmao


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

man utd has such a weak team is not even funny
PL is so weak right now enaldo


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*Didn't think we deserved to lose. Or win. Don't think we were as bad as some in here are making out. Not good. City weren't great either. Playing like a team with nothing to play for now. Eh. Jones and Welbeck were boss. I can't wait for Welbeck to fine tune his ball game. Barry spent all match acting like a grade A twat. If Lewandowski really is available then I'd ship Rooney out to make way for him in a heartbeat. Best game Young has had all season. Promising, just needs a run of games. Better from Van Persie too. Ref was really poor. Ton of decisions that were just wrong, both ways. I hate how Dean always just tells players to fuck off like their morons for questioning him. Had no control of the game either. Fantastic goal from Aguero.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

we absolutely deserved to win.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Aguero deserved to win for his fantastic finish. Just likes he deserves his move to a _real _club in the summer.






See what I did there?

*The Manchester Cup:*

1st Leg: City 2 v 3 United
2nd Leg: United 1 v 2 City

Result: United win on away goals.

United win Manchester again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

manchester cup is won on last goal wins

just another AGUUEEERROOOOOO


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Knew from when i saw the lineups

I get nervous when giggs in playing a central two against shit teams, let alone City. Subs were poor as well, bringing Welbeck off, who was playing alright, for our worst performer this season was a strange decision.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

FACT: If Robin Van Persie doesn't score vs Stoke City next game, he will equal Fernando Torres's longest goal drought for Chelsea.

hehe


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Heartless, gutless and no leadership whatsoever players like rafael (for the most part) rooney, welbeck, giggs, young, rvp were shocking again, Useless fucking wankers they were and have been since march. I really don't know what roy or fergie see in young he's utter gash. Shit team selection again btw not having vidic didn't help mind but ffs buy carrick a cm partner.


And people on here moan at me for moaning we've been shite since march and the team selection or tactics have not changed same old zombie shite and we are the ones who are suppose to be 12 points clear? 


rant fucking over.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> manchester cup is won on last goal wins
> 
> just another AGUUEEERROOOOOO


Jones is so fucking ugly. he always looks like his taking shit!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fair play to city, we were very uninspiring. 

Van Persie has no support at all, he had one moment of quality from a set piece which we scored from but he himself had no service at all to feed off. Rooney is not a number 10, he shouldn't play there or be shoehorned in there. I know he probably likes the position but his touch and passing are not consistent enough to play there, he was awful again tonight. Kagawa is a number 10 and if we are going to play with someone in the role it should be him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I have zero faith or trust in this united side, the players that didn't start tonight and could vs stoke or west ham that 11 will be better than tonights go figure.

De gea, rafael, rio, vidic/evans, evra, nani, carrick, cleverley, kagawa, hernandez, rvp.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

LOL at Jones in that pic

:jones


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

We are 12 points clear.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

so if we win our next 3 games and so do city, we could win the title at the emirates..

please let it be a RVP late winner, then cut to a shot of Piers Morgan in the crowd :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> so if we win our next 3 games and so do city, we could win the title at the emirates..
> 
> please let it be a RVP late winner, then cut to a shot of Piers Morgan in the crowd :side:


That's an upside from a shit night that we could win it at the emirates.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> FACT: If Robin Van Persie doesn't score vs Stoke City next game, he will equal Fernando Torres's longest goal drought for Chelsea.
> 
> hehe


wow. thats beyond terrible

and this guy is nominated for player of the season?

mata pls :mata


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

West ham, stoke or villa who will be this years wigan vs united?


----------



## DA

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*



DwayneAustin said:


> RVP isn't gonna be scoring tomorrow because I have him in my fantasy team :rvp
> 
> He has scored about only one or two since I put him in the team, and I ain't planning on selling him any time soon ique2
> 
> Dat drought


:fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> West ham, stoke or villa who will be this years wigan vs united?


definitely west ham away, we always play shite at upton park


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> definitely west ham away, we always play shite at upton park


You know stoke are gonna be well up for it on sunday and end up playing like world beaters.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> You know stoke are gonna be well up for it on sunday and end up playing like world beaters.


then BRAVE Villa are battling relegation, so that will be a tricky match, we'll lose all 3 of them enaldo


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

What bothers me also is Ferguson said in his conference that he gave the players two days off after the FA Cup game and when they got back in for training, he told them to move on and be ready for the Manchester derby. Yet the players didn't really show anything against City and that's what's disheartening to watch. I really thought we'd finally turn up today but we didn't. We just couldn't get going, couldn't create any real chances and just lacked creativity.

I'm awaiting the usual _"we'll bounce back"_ comment from several of the players. Well, they better pull their fingers out of their ass and start getting the job done. I know we'll win the league this season but what is really bugging me is the uninspiring performances. They've been like this since the Madrid match. Time to fucking move on and show some passion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Foreshadowed said:


> What bothers me also is Ferguson said in his conference that he gave the players two days off after the FA Cup game and when they got back in for training, he told them to move on and be ready for the Manchester derby. Yet the players didn't really show anything against City and that's what's disheartening to watch. I really thought we'd finally turn up today but we didn't. We just couldn't get going, couldn't create any real chances and just lacked creativity.
> 
> I'm awaiting the usual _"we'll bounce back"_ comment from several of the players. Well, they better pull their fingers out of their ass and start getting the job done. I know we'll win the league this season but what is really bugging me is the uninspiring performances. They've been like this since the Madrid match. Time to fucking move on and show some passion.



Welbeck right mid, young left and giggs centre it's just mind boggling that's what bothers me it would help of rvp and rooney came off their holidays aswell. Kagawa and Nani should start nearly every game left they can't be much worse than young, valencia or rooney.


We'll limp over the line I hope


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Putting €20 on City to win the league tomorrow while the odds are still decent, because they're gonna plummet after the weekend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Just drop 4 more points and then you can fack off and win the league :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> Just drop 4 more points and then you can fack off and win the league :arry


Three to you and the other one?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING LEGS & HANDBALLING BEFORE SCORING - HEEL WIGAN*

How do I go around changing my username to "DannyRose"? 



Rush said:


> How about you watch them play and judge for yourself you bellend.


Lmao, what's a goon to a goblin you little fucker.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> Three to you and the other one?


Anyone. I just don't want you to get 95 or more.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Your 95 points is safe don't worry.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Have we got a Phil Jones smilie yet?

PS 

We're the pride of Manchester


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Disappointed with the result tonight, but in all honesty City deserved it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Have we got a Phil Jones smilie yet?
> 
> PS
> 
> We're the pride of Manchester


United won on away goals :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/8626798/milner:-we-deserved-the-win

1:14.

seems all you need to get vinny's attention is to call him a 'black cunt'. all class.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lmao @ United fans thinking the title is in jeopardy. Is this rampant paranoia a common trait? Seriously :no:


----------



## Zen

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Lol United just ned to win like 2 more games to 100% secure the titles


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Neither team was impressive today but can't argue with the result, Utd were pretty shit. Poor Carrick once again having to do everything by himself as fuck knows where Giggs was today. How he started ahead of Clev I'll never know. Really annoying that Nani and Kagawa didn't start, Young defo should not be ahead of either of them. Fergie got it wrong today, but still 12 points clear so :fergie :kagawa


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Posterizer said:


> Lol United just ned to win like 2 more games to 100% secure the titles


actually 3 wins and a draw :side:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/8626798/milner:-we-deserved-the-win
> 
> 1:14.
> 
> seems all you need to get vinny's attention is to call him a 'black cunt'. all class.


Hope that guy gets hit by a bus... Dock them point FA! lol 

Bet it was Fergie!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Somebody good at photoshop, put Bobby Zamora's big boot into a wrestling photo please!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Best game Young has had all season.*


Well that just about says it all :wilkins


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

For all the United winning the title at the Emirates, we won the title, 11 years ago, at Old Trafford, so there you go...

And, I can't see us jobbing to United at the Emirates. It's a trend: the title winners job to us at the Emirates ala City in 2012 and United in 2011.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



T-C said:


> Fair play to city, we were very uninspiring.
> 
> Van Persie has no support at all, he had one moment of quality from a set piece which we scored from but he himself had no service at all to feed off. Rooney is not a number 10, he shouldn't play there or be shoehorned in there. I know he probably likes the position but his touch and passing are not consistent enough to play there, he was awful again tonight. Kagawa is a number 10 and if we are going to play with someone in the role it should be him.


Been saying exact same thing for good while now as well if we had not got RvP I think saf would of put kagawa in the no10 role off Rooney as false no9 but RvP signing ended that plan. So clearly saf thinking about it before hand & saying after game kagawa should play no10. Rooney shouldn't be undroppable & kagawa better no10 then Rooney is IMO so he should be playing there instead of Wayne.

The team selection was odd, giggs cm, young lw, welbeck rw & Rooney off RvP? Couldn't understand any of those decisions I think giggs in cm was cos how bad clev & ando were last week that SAF picked 39 year old Ryan giggs play beside carrick. Shows lack of good quality in depth that we have in that area. Also I know harsh on clev goes played lw v Chelsea but he didnt play well which why I think saf picked giggs ahead of him, not saying saf got it right (well clearly he didnt) but think that's why giggs started. Doesn't explain why never subbed off though?

Our wingers be poor that young played lw which didn't shock me but why not let him go on RW & let welbeck play lw cutting in like did at Sunderland lose width on left but use width down right where were at our best? Young contribution to side is lacking cos to predictable with ball his biggest asset is that covers evra lack of wanting to get back into defence I can't be only person that noticed that when young plays lw evra stops caring about defending & jogs back cos he knows young do dirty work for him? That really pissed me off last night.

Welbeck isn't winger nor a RW at that. Saf saw performance at Chelsea & started him as result which is fine by me but feels like he was picking him cos last week but not to fit a certain system it felt kinda like he was thrown in at RW cos wingers being useless all season & you will do well there. well he played well but play better through middle as cf not on wing? 

Team also set up wrong use no width & play deep defence & 2 banks of 4 that to far away from each other & don't press as unit or drop 2 banks 4 on to each other deep. Mcfc winner is case of yaya you're having all time in world pick out Kun in front of defence who then runs at heart of defence & scores a great goal. Feel for Jones he sells himself thinks kun about hit it & buys dummy & that gives him half yard he wants to hit the ball. His only mistake all game which is hard to take for him he was only player who was fired up all game as well IMO. As much as like Rio & played well this season you can tell why saf wants new cb & reason is guy like rio can't play high line as play deep but he struggles v player with pace &/or clever movement. He was caught out lot last night & jones covered him all game the only time he didnt was mcfc 2nd goal. 

SAF use of his bench this season been baffling why wait so long to change game it's like his waiting for the side to do something positive before making any change & when he does subs come on to late what is chicha going to do from 82nd min onwards v mcfc side away from home who 2-1 up & happy sit deep & try hit us on break? Yeah he can grab a goal but at his best when game is stretched & he can run in behind the defence. Kagawa the same 92nd min sub I don't even know what was the point making that sub at that time is? 

Mcfc better side they deserved the win so fair play to them. I thought that we better really up for this game but only time got going was when mcfc scored first which reminds me of start of season when just going through motions then let a goal in & kicked into life. Expect now at end of season & all players bar a couple are just mental shot. This season ending is very much like 06/07 to me the only difference is Ronaldo still able produce something out of nothing back then when the rest of side were all flat. RvP who was difference maker has hit the wall & as TC said got no support around him making it easier for him. As much as Toni being useless this season I thought when came on he taking on players & at least trying something which is his do e most/all of this season. Why not go with what we know & play this side v stoke this weekend? DdG rafael vida jones evra Toni carrick clev giggs kagawa RvP. What's wrong with that side? Anyway wouldn't shock me if we grind out wins scrappy wins till the end of the season as I don't see any great performances from us from here on out till next season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Razor King said:


> For all the United winning the title at the Emirates, we won the title, 11 years ago, at Old Trafford, so there you go...
> 
> And, I can't see us jobbing to United at the Emirates. It's a trend: the title winners job to us at the Emirates ala City in 2012 and United in 2011.


Chelsea in 2009/10?

THE DROG SAYS NO!!!!!!!

Chelsea in 2013-14?

THE CAO SAYS NO!!!!!!!!

:falcao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

he'll look great in sky blue

falcao/aguero/MESSI

oof


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fine.

We'll just buy Neymar, Gotze, Gundogan and Hummels.

Cech
Azpi Hummels Luiz Cole
Gundogan Oscar
Gotze Mata Hazard
Neymar

Would win every game next season and also the season after including the World Cup. Suck on that, Kizwell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

oh yeah?

well


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

So apparently Wenger is a cross dresser...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> well


They're just epic.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

those gifs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

@ Cookie Monster, The Spurrish Syndrome, eh?




Joel said:


> Chelsea in 2009/10?
> 
> THE DROG SAYS NO!!!!!!!
> 
> Chelsea in 2013-14?
> 
> *THE CAO SAYS NO!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :falcao


But who is top-4? <Is that the right way?>

:wenger


----------



## Humph

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> Chelsea have been caught up in ANOTHER love scandal after it was reported that the partner of Kevin De Bruyne became embroiled in an affair with team-mate Thibaut Courtois.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Kevin-De-Bruyne-girlfriend.html#ixzz2PzDe0UOt
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


:lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

heh heh

chelsea


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

€20 on City to win the league at 33/1, easiest €700 I'm ever going to make. Just have to endure the bottle job now, but at least there's cash money at the end of it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Loud alarm is definitely my favourite alarm now

such negativity, tsk tsk


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

For fuck sake. I'm sat here in the University library, trying to finish this mountain of work and all I'm getting are emails alerting me to private messages... Thus directing me to this WEBSITE, where I'm being told that a certain *twat features* is spouting his mouth.

I'm inducting him into the Hall of Bubzeh. 

The next guy in takes the place of Andre the Dark.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Silent Alarm said:


> €20 on City to win the league at *33/1*, easiest €700 I'm ever going to make. Just have to endure the bottle job now, but at least there's cash money at the end of it.


Horrible odds, you just got robbed. :bridge


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Horrible odds, you just got robbed. :bridge


Oh I know, but there's only a Paddy Powers in my dump of a one horse town so I gotta make do. I suppose I could've set something up online though.

Van Persie can get the fuck out of my sig too. Useless fuck couldn't score in a whorehouse. Only one guy deserves to be there, the only man who could have dragged us through last night...


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I defiantly nailed it the day when I proclaimed United's pessimism is now rivaling Liverpool's blind optimism. Goodness me...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

best you can get is 50-1 for City to win the league, might as well lump all my money on that :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

How serious are you pessimistic fans? If you're taking the piss then fair enough but do you genuinely think we're going to fuck up to this extent? We have to lose 4 games just to be equal on points, how many games are left - 7? It's not happening.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Is this a joke?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Vader13 said:


> How serious are you pessimistic fans? If you're taking the piss then fair enough but do you genuinely think we're going to fuck up to this extent? We have to lose 4 games just to be equal on points, how many games are left - 7? It's not happening.


Look at there remaining fixtures though and you easily see them losing at least 5 of them 

Stoke, Away - Stoke always seem to be fired up for these kind of fixtures and they have a lot to fight for with worries of relegation

West Ham, Away - Very difficult place to go, wouldn't surprise if West Ham could sneak a 1-0 out of this and don't forget United needed a last minute equaliser against West Ham in the Cup earlier this season

Aston Villa, Home - Villa will be battling against relegation and in recent years have always caused United problems

Arsenal, Away - By no means an easy game

Chelsea, Home - Chelsea could of easily won the game in the FA Cup at OT and have already beaten United twice this season 

Swansea, Home - Swansea nothing left to play for, but could prove difficult

West Brom, Away - See Swansea 













































:troll


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

If we scrape through, and it's a big if at this point I will be so relieved. Might get in on the city to win the league action at the bookies tomorrow.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You guys :kobe8


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I want to close this thread right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> I want to close this thread right now.


you might as well, as city have got the title wrapped up already enaldo


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You can say we're being pessimistic but the evidence is there to back up that pessimism.

We've been dogshit for about a month now and we're going away to Stoke and West Ham, we've never ever had it easy at either ground. Villa is 3 points, fair enough, but Arsenal and Chelsea? The way we're playing both of them will beat us handily, Chelsea already have recently.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

We'll batter Stoke who're absolutely dog shit right now, we'll beat West Ham by a goal. Lose to one of Chelsea or Arsenal but not both. Beat Villa by a couple of goals, put a few past Swansea and stick a couple past West Brom.

We've been a bit off form over the past month but hardly enough of a reason to make yourselves look like complete tits.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You've won 25 of 31 games. Sure, the Premier League is at its weakest and an average Man Utd team by there standards are running away with the league but you aren't slipping up. You'll beat West Ham, they're shit. You talk about being dogshit for a month and then bring up Stoke away, they've been dogshit all year and are only a few points off the relegation zone, you'll win that too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> I want to close this thread right now.


I think some of these Man U fans should be banned from the thread temporarily. :darren I'm not even going to join in this ridiculous conversation. :sturridge


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

the Reading chairman want a minutes silence for Thatcher, guess who Reading are playing next? Liverpool :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

No chance.

The shite will boo fuck out of it and rightfully so.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I can't imagine any ground would completely respect a minutes silence, would they? I'm not English and I was only a baby when she was in power but apparently she didn't leave a great impression on the working class and even though people like to say football is becoming less and less working class, the majority who follow football still belong to that demographic, I'm guessing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> the Reading chairman want a minutes silence for Thatcher, guess who Reading are playing next? Liverpool :lmao


Mind games from the Reading chairman :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

One of the stupider things I've seen recently


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> "We owe Mrs Thatcher a minute's silence," Whelan told BBC Sport.


He goes on to say all clubs should wear a black armband in respect of her.

If Everton don a black armband, I won't go to a game again.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

They could turn it into a minute's applause instead. That way it won't matter that those fans going mental make some noise.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



ROUSEY said:


> He goes on to say all clubs should wear a black armband in respect of her.
> 
> If Everton don a black armband, I won't go to a game again.


Liverpool fans must be gutted they hate Thatcher in a way as they miss out on some mourning, black armbands tend to be worn by their players every other week. The lady who cleans the toilets in the Kop's goldfish died, right that's a minute's silence at Anfield then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Liverpool fans must be gutted they hate Thatcher in a way as they miss out on some mourning, black armbands tend to be worn by their players every other week. The lady who cleans the toilets in the Kop's goldfish died, right that's a minute's silence at Anfield then.


I believe these are more suitable this week to wear instead of black armbands:










:hb


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fuck Dave Whelan. 

Wigan fans aren't gunna respect that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Disgraceful if they lump her in with the minutes silence for the 96


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'd expect that minute of silence to become be a minute of JFT96 if that happens.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> the Reading chairman want a minutes silence for Thatcher, guess who Reading are playing next? Liverpool :lmao












Stupid idea is stupid. No way will that be a minute of silence.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> the Reading chairman want a minutes silence for Thatcher, guess who Reading are playing next? Liverpool :lmao


Please, Lord, let this minutes silence go ahead. Let the Liverpool fans show exactly what they think of Thatcher. 

I'm going to Newcastle v *Sunderland* on Sunday and I'd love to be part of a minutes silence there. It will be the only time fans of these clubs will see eye to eye


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Silent Alarm said:


> I can't imagine any ground would completely respect a minutes silence, would they? I'm not English and I was only a baby when she was in power but apparently she didn't leave a great impression on the working class and even though people like to say football is becoming less and less working class, the majority who follow football still belong to that demographic, I'm guessing.


People in Scotland were having parties yesterday to celebrate her death.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> Chelsea in 2013-14?
> 
> THE CAO SAYS NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> :falcao


It appears not










FALCAO ON HIS WAY TO UNITED

:side:



it will never happen


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Thatcher fucking hated football and its supporters

no way they should show her any respect


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> People in Scotland were having parties yesterday to celebrate her death.


People in Sunderland were, too. Me included. She destroyed this area


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

What the fuck with the pessimism from United fans here? I've been seeing this and it's disgusting.

Or maybe not... I think I read some United fans claiming Sunderland would beat them by 2 or 3 goals, and then they talk of winning the League at the Emirates, so I guess--it's something else.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

apparently wigan have returned 10k tickets for their semi final.

bloody hell.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

No surprise, Wigan fans probably can't afford semi final tickets due to years of spending their cash on livestock which they sacrifice to Satan himself to ensure their Premierleague survival.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

'Wigan Athletic have so far failed to sell at least 10,000 of their allocated tickets for Saturday's FA Cup semi-final against Millwall. This has prompted the FA to take the unprecedented step of opening a zone for neutral fans. Both clubs were allocated just over 31,000 tickets for the game.'


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Yeah, the neutrals will be flocking to see Wigan vs Millwall.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Zaha
New CM
Carrick
Ronaldo/James Rodriguez

Falcao
RVP

Do it fergie do it :fergie.



I hope there is a minute silence in the reading/liverpool and the scousers fucking ruin the hell out of it like they should, trust them down south to want a minute silence.

And whelan also? the tory gobshite.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

At least Wigan aren't going to be taking a host of plastics along like most lower level teams & Southend did last week for the JPT who got slagged off for popping along for the big day out, plus Bradford for the Carling Cup. If Wigan took 30,000 like Southend they'd be getting criticised too for not going to home games each week. They can't win either way. They get shit for only their regular fans going but others get slagged off for taking thousands of part-timers.

They're a small rugby town where football has & always will come second. Get over it. The fact that it's in London is a joke too. The semis shouldn't be at Wembley and only are to rake in the cash spent on it in the first place. The price of a day out with the big journey is ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Also in Wigan you have alot of united fans, liverpool, chelsea etc etc and yes it's a joke the semis are at wembley they should be at villa park, anfield, old trafford etc or be over 2 legs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

A smaller team in the North West suffers big time. We do. There's small towns like Blackburn, Wigan, Bolton, Preston, Blackpool etc competing with each other as well as being so close to Liverpool, Everton, Man U, Man City. Wigan also has the disadvantage of being a massive rugby town.

I'd rather see 10,000 real passionate fans than the extra 20k part-time embarrassments who spend the game asking each other what the players' names are.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™;16692090 said:


> At least Wigan aren't going to be taking a host of plastics along like most lower level teams & Southend did last week for the JPT who got slagged off for popping along for the big day out, plus Bradford for the Carling Cup. If Wigan took 30,000 like Southend they'd be getting criticised too for not going to home games each week. They can't win either way. They get shit for only their regular fans going but others get slagged off for taking thousands of part-timers.
> 
> They're a small rugby town where football has & always will come second. Get over it. The fact that it's in London is a joke too. The semis shouldn't be at Wembley and only are to rake in the cash spent on it in the first place. The price of a day out with the big journey is ridiculous.


Exactly, They're damned if they do and damned if they don't.

Those 10,000 (or whatever it is) will probably be able to produce a better atmosphere condensed together than they would if they were spread out amongst a load of casuals.

Let's just give Wigan credit for reaching that stage by playing decent football. They deserve to be there and so does their small fan base.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*Eh, Wigan isn't a football city so it's not shocking. It's a lot more than they'd ever get for a home match, probably almost double I guess if they sold their full allocation. *


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You'll also get some fans who don't want to make two trips and will be confident of them overcoming a championship side.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fuck Wigan


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Chelsea Chelsea players at it again.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lleged-affair-Kevin-De-Bruyne-girlfriend.html

Naughty boy Courtois. Shame on you.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> The Belgium team-mates are said to have since rekindled their friendship after holding clear-the-air talks before their country’s clash against Macedonia.
> 
> And a spokesperson from the Belgium FA claimed they now laugh about it.


Wait, What!?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Good men. If only Bridge had a good sense of humour like De Bruyne.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



SN0WMAN said:


> Wait, What!?


I know. I had to read that again myself. There are some things you can sweep under the carpet or forgive. That isn't one in my eyes and I would assume/hope the overwhelming majority.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You know what the worst part is?



> De Bruyne, 22, is set to leave Chelsea this summer after an impressing Werder Bremen/


No he is not! Definitely will be on his way back here and I look forward to his return. Or start I guess.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Courtois : Remember that time I banged your girlfriend lol?

De Bruyn: Yeah you did you fucking legend haha 

:terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> Zaha
> New CM
> Carrick
> Ronaldo/James Rodriguez
> 
> Falcao
> RVP
> 
> Do it fergie do it :fergie.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there is a minute silence in the reading/liverpool and the scousers fucking ruin the hell out of it like they should, trust them down south to want a minute silence.
> 
> And whelan also? the tory gobshite.


I watched Watford vs Crystal Palace earlier in the season and my expert scouting verdict is that Zaha seems very talented. Was great in the second half, tho largely invisible in the first half :carrick :woy


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

She must have been a proper slaaaaag if she wasn't worth falling out over. :terry













Damn footballers, they get all the slags :terry1


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



BANKSY said:


> You'll also get some fans who don't want to make two trips and will be confident of them overcoming a championship side.


Apparently the last train back to Wigan is during the game as well, so they'd have to stay the night or get home some other way.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> Good men. If only Bridge had a good sense of humour like De Bruyne.


*He came out of it pretty well tbf :frankie

I'd seriously laugh if Chelsea offload Courtious and De Bruyne before even giving them a chance. That Belgian revolution they have at their disposal is scary.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Guillem Balague is saying we've paid an advance for Falcao, in the same way as we did for de Gea. Balague was saying for months that de Gea was a done deal before he signed, when everyone else was speculating about Neuer and Stekelenburg, so there could be something in it, but i would be very surprised if it happened.

If it was true would Rooney be leaving?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

txiki met with gotze's agent. well that's in the bag then

tell him we wear velvet. he cannot resist.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Imagine if we got Falcao. Would be brilliantly hilarious on a few levels.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Chelski will bitchslap Atletico for selling Falcao to United by recalling Courtois. :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i still dont understand why a real madrid paper is being used as the main source in atletico madrid matters.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*I don't believe it. I'd rather have Lewandowski over Falcao too.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm not sure if I like the idea of Hawk-Eye in the Premier League, I feel as though the stoppages will disrupt the flow of matches.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*:kobe because nothing beats matches being decided by incorrect calls than can be so easily reviewed so quickly.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm not sure if I like the idea of Hawk-Eye in the Premier League, I feel as though the stoppages will disrupt the flow of matches.


Do you work for FIFA?

It's a step in the right direction but we will still have false offsides, penalties and sendings off to cope with. This will only make a difference a few times in a season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

isnt the hawkeye just for goals?

hardly any interruption time, if any at all. i agree with introducing it for goals, a legitimate goal should not be missed via pure incompetence.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Using Hawkeye to see whether the ball has crossed the line will probably take up less time than the time spent by the scored-on team arguing with the ref over a dodgy goal. Goal-line technology can only mean good things.

I don't like all this Falcao to United talk. They will buy him and our biggest transfer will be someone like Ashley Williams :jose


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



I Curry I said:


> Do you work for FIFA?
> 
> It's a step in the right direction but we will still have false offsides, penalties and sendings off to cope with. This will only make a difference a few times in a season.


I'm not disagreeing with goal line technology, I just think there are other versions that are quicker than hawk-eye.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Surely they can just but sensors in the ball to detect if its gone over the line? 

It can't be that fucking difficult.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



BANKSY said:


> Surely they can just but sensors in the ball to detect if its gone over the line?
> 
> It can't be that fucking difficult.


I think this would be better than hawk-eye.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Not that i see it happening but the falcao signing would not be that ridiculous to me here is why imo. Welbeck can't fucking score and is not a proper striker, hernandez only does well from the bench or against certain teams, rooney although has goals this season has not played to his standards and RVP has went missing since the back end of feb.

I would prefer a winger and CM though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

well just think about it.

if united have put down an advance, why has he been in talks with us and chelsea?

besides, the only striker that would plausibly be leaving is hernandez. van persie has just been signed, and on mountainous wages, shrek is entrenched in manchester and welbeck is academy.

falcao would want at least parity with shrek and van persie. that's 3 players on 200k+ a week.

add on top of that his mountainous fee, + the story originating from a real madrid paper, you know, atletico madrid's rival.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think it's bullshit anyway and that he's chelsea bound but fergie does like buying strikers so it wouldn't suprise me if he has some intrest.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Is Falcao a Mendes client?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Also its worth noting Falcao's agent is Jorge Mendes, who clients always seem to get linked to us at some point, like Gaitan, Garay etc


edit: T-C beat me to it


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

my first though after the madrid link was that atletico were trying to drive his price up

then i remembered that's a touch difficult

fwiw if atletico get cl i think he'll stay.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

He's gone if they get Champions League or not from what I gather.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Mendes is bringing Mourinho, Ronaldo and Falcao to Chelsea. It's very easy to see.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Chelsea do love an agents fee in fairness.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i can only see falcao going if a team hits his release clause. same as cavani. both have some very staunch members at their clubs willing to turn down anything a dime below the release clause (especially at napoli)

and honestly, i don't actually see that happening. for either falcao or cavani. maybe chelsea. but i honestly dont see us splashing 50 mil for either, especially with txiki in charge.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> I don't like all this Falcao to United talk. They will buy him and our biggest transfer will be someone like Ashley Williams :jose


pray that Madrid win the CL and :xabi comes back to us :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Well from what I gather Ateltico agreed to sell Falcao this summer after he was angling a bit for a move last summer and January. Similar to how the Fabregas and Ronaldo transfers went down. He's given them one more year so they will let him move on now. 

The Napoli president is mental and stubborn, but I still think Cavani could move on as well. Either PSG or city will throw the money at them.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Rush said:


> pray that Madrid win the CL and :xabi comes back to us :side:


Don't make me dream, my heart will only end up getting crushed :terry1

:xabi


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Talk of Xabi enaldo 

If Falcao does leave I can't see him going United unless they sell off one or two of their current strikers (basically Hernandez/Welbeck). Even if Rooney plays more CM I can't see United paying all five of them


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Talk of Xabi enaldo
> 
> If Falcao does leave I can't see him going United unless they sell off one or two of their current strikers (basically Hernandez/Welbeck). Even if Rooney plays more CM I can't see United paying all five of them


If any of them go, it'd be Rooney I reckon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Come home, Wayne.










Now, if you'd accept that 100k per week wage deduction, that'd be great.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Where would Rooney even go though? Spain (Madrid) would be my first guess



ROUSEY said:


> Come home, Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you'd accept that 100k per week wage deduction, that'd be great.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fuck Madrid. 

Our Wayne is moving back in to his council house in Croxteth with his ma who will go back to being a lunch lady at Crocky school to make up that wage deduction. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Waiting for a united fan on here to say they don't want him, fuck that i'd swap welbeck, hernandez, rooney and a family member to have a falcao or ronaldo at united.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

sell rooney, valencia, nani, young and bebe

then our lineup

de gea

rafael ferdinand evans evra

carrick

Ronaldo Kagawa Bale

RVP Falcao​
ITS HAPPENING :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> sell rooney, valencia, nani, young and bebe
> 
> then our lineup
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael ferdinand evans evra
> 
> carrick
> 
> Ronaldo Kagawa Bale
> 
> RVP Falcao​
> ITS HAPPENING :side:



Rio and Evans over Vidic? come on son.

But keep rooney and go with the diamond.

Carrick
Kagawa
New Midfielder
Rooney

Falcao
RVP

:darren


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rio and Evans over Vidic? come on son.
> 
> But keep rooney and go with the diamond.
> 
> Carrick
> Kagawa
> *New Midfielder*
> Rooney
> 
> Falcao
> RVP
> 
> :darren


:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> :fergie


:jose


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Where would Rooney even go though? Spain (Madrid) would be my first guess


PSG would be most likely I reckon.


----------



## $id

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I seem to be falling in love out of united....everywhere I go oh you support united? yukk...dafuxisdat?

Then when I see a game I cant support any other team against them.


What did everyone make of messis cameo this wednesday?.... I mean he dribbled the ball and passed it to a teamate and people are making it out that he saved a dieing child and dilevered it to the mother.
I mean awsome shit but come on the wank fest is irritating

/this post has nothing to do with the fact that I am a total ronnie fanboy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i was in a coma and messi's cameo saved me.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

messi coming on cured me of erectile dysfunction


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> messi coming on cured me of erectile dysfunction


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

PDC has given Craig Gardner permission to sit w/ our fans on sunday 

now im even more pissed my bastard dad didnt tell me he got tickets and is taking mates from his work :jose



WOOLPUSSY said:


> messi coming on cured me of erectile dysfunction


:ndiaye


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Not often I say this but I totally agree with Wenger. Goal line technology coming in is good news but there are way more common incidents that happen multiple times every week that could easily be resolved without the need to spend a shitload of money. A 4th official watching a monitor and a replay for the ref to look at if the decision needs to come from him. The amount of time for a replay to be shown is nothing and the time spent arguing between players & officials would hardly interrupt the game. It's so easy to resolve it's frustrating as hell it's not happened yet or won't.

A challenge system like tennis where a team gets three a game for an offside, penalty, handball would work for me. If fans had to stay for a game that lasts about 10 minutes longer which is excessive I think they would if it meant the decisions were right. I know I'd rather have decisions made correctly. If the powers that be think it would disrupt play that much they're kidding themselves.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Get help Shep, I would


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*It's a step in the right direction but it'll only solve a very small amount of the issues with bad referee decisions. How many dubious goal line decisions has there even been this season? It's the stupid red cards and offside calls that change games. That's what they need to be working on and there doesn't even need to be some out of this world technology to make it happen. Just give each team 2 challenges per match and if they get it right the decision is overturned. Takes literally a minute to watch an instant replay and confirm the decision, maybe 2 minutes if it's tight to look at different angles. Seems like a very reasonable trade off for a few extra minutes of time during the match to put an end to all these silly decisions that are deciding matches. It's not hard to implement either.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

There are noises that we're interested in Higuain. Well, PLEASE BE TRUE! The guy's more clinical than every striker in the world, bar Falcao and Cavani. But this is Arsenal buying a player from Real Madrid--that too one of Madrid's best players. Like classic LOL.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I still don't get why they don't introduce a video ref like in Rugby, it seriously wouldn't be hard at all, just pause the clock while they look at whatever decision it is.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Kenny/Destiny/any aussie Liverpool fans did any of you get tickets? I missed out and apparently there's a fuckload of tickets on ebay which is gay as fuck.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

My brother brought me a ticket (bless him), but I don't really want to go so I'll probably end up selling it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

my boss missed out and he's furious


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Sleeper said:


> My brother brought me a ticket (bless him), but I don't really want to go so I'll probably end up selling it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Razor King said:


> There are noises that we're interested in Higuain. Well, PLEASE BE TRUE! The guy's more clinical than every striker in the world, bar Falcao and Cavani. But this is Arsenal buying a player from Real Madrid--that too one of Madrid's best players. Like classic LOL.


Don't think you guys can land Higuain even if you tried, You'll probably get Jovetic unless Citeh already has him in their pocket.

Then again you can just show faith in Podolski and play him in the centre, he'll be like a new signing. :wenger


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Rush said:


> Kenny/Destiny/any aussie Liverpool fans did any of you get tickets? I missed out and apparently there's a fuckload of tickets on ebay which is gay as fuck.


Yeah I got level 1 tickets, gold section. Pretty pumped. Hate it when people just buy tickets and sell them on eBay and fans miss out.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Shepard said:


> PDC has given Craig Gardner permission to sit w/ our fans on sunday
> 
> now im even more pissed my bastard dad didnt tell me he got tickets and is taking mates from his work :jose
> 
> 
> 
> :ndiaye


I'll buy you a programme and an ALS mate


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Why is Craig Gardner sitting with the fans he's not a Sunderland fan he's a MERCENARY. What's next, RVP sitting with the Man Utd fans? :rvp Rafa sitting with the Chelsea fans?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think we are in for a predictable weekend of Premier League football, but I do hope I am wrong.

QPR and Norwich wins please hil1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Why is Craig Gardner sitting with the fans he's not a Sunderland fan he's a MERCENARY. What's next, RVP sitting with the Man Utd fans? :rvp Rafa sitting with the Chelsea fans?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Steffen Freund sitting in the away end during Spurs/Man Utd a few years back:










:mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Destiny said:


> Yeah I got level 1 tickets, gold section. Pretty pumped. Hate it when people just buy tickets and sell them on eBay and fans miss out.


fuck you  pretty much the tickets on ebay are at least twice the face value and up to like 4-5x. So shit


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> Official Everton ‏@Everton 4h
> To those WWE wrestling fans who've requested Fandango's theme for tomorrow, we won't be playing it at Goodison. #efcmusic #efc
> Retweeted by Fandango





> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 1h
> @2nd_time_champ Who's @everton ever beat? Never even heard of em?? Hockey team?


:suarez1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Don't think you guys can land Higuain even if you tried, You'll probably get Jovetic unless Citeh already has him in their pocket.
> 
> Then again you can just show faith in Podolski and play him in the centre, he'll be like a new signing. :wenger


I'd be over the Moon if we got Higuain, but that's asking too much. Jovetic would be a good signing, but he's nowhere near Higuain, but is miles ahead of Giroud. The thing with Jovetic is that he wants to come to Arsenal, and with City already having a deadly attack, I don't think he'd want to go there and compete with whomever their new blockbuster signing would be in the summer.

Ideally, I'd get a pure striker and play Poldi in the left because we have terrible options up front. Going by our games, Gervinho is our second-preferred CF, with Walcott at third. That's pathetic, to be honest.

Maybe we should tempt Liverpool and offer them 15 million + Walcott for Suarez. They have an English fetish, so you never know. :suarez1

I think we will sign Villa in the summer though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

jovetic would play behind the striker, not as an out and out striker. plus it's looking likely we'll be offloading dzeko and tevez so it'll be aguero, signing, signing, guidetti.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Razor King said:


> Maybe we should tempt Liverpool and offer them 15 million + Walcott for Suarez. They have an English fetish, so you never know. :suarez1


try 105 mil + Walcott and that might get things started :suarez1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> jovetic would play behind the striker, not as an out and out striker. plus it's looking likely we'll be offloading dzeko and tevez so it'll be aguero, signing, signing, guidetti.


That's what people said about van Persie. Wenger sees Jovetic as the next van Persie apparently.

Tevez? He's been perhaps your best player this season, well, since 2009 actually. But where is he going? Back home? What's the status with Falcao/Cavani for you guys?




Rush said:


> try 105 mil + Walcott and that might get things started :suarez1


We're not City--like how they offer us 50 million for Nasri and Adebayor. But you guys have done such a deal before. Don't ya remember 15 million + Carrol for Torres? :kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

what do you mean? jovetic isn't an out and out striker at fiorentina, and i doubt he would be with us.

the fact remains with tevez is that there is 1 year left on his contract. if the chance comes up to get rid, he'll be gone. whether that's to monaco, to corinthians, to boca, i don't know. i don't think it will happen, but there is a chance. and i don't truly believe that his little sabbatical last season has exactly been forgotten or forgiven. he also hasn't been our best player this season.

idk the status with cavani/falcao, i hope we're in for falcao, but i don't think they're worth the release clauses. just look at falcao now. he's only scored 3 this year. both quality players, i think cavani would struggle in our current system, he relies on a quick, counter attacking style, that napoli play, we obviously don't. unless in the summer we inject some real pace (which is vital), cavani would not be a better option that already is.

i dont know how strong the gotze rumours are, i doubt not very and wont get beyond a meeting with his agent, but there will be some big changes, both in and out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


>


Atleast he's not on the pitch.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Jovetic is better than Higuain IMO. Much more complete player.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> what do you mean? jovetic isn't an out and out striker at fiorentina, and i doubt he would be with us.
> 
> the fact remains with tevez is that there is 1 year left on his contract. if the chance comes up to get rid, he'll be gone. whether that's to monaco, to corinthians, to boca, i don't know. i don't think it will happen, but there is a chance. and i don't truly believe that his little sabbatical last season has exactly been forgotten or forgiven. he also hasn't been our best player this season.
> 
> idk the status with cavani/falcao, i hope we're in for falcao, but i don't think they're worth the release clauses. just look at falcao now. he's only scored 3 this year. both quality players, i think cavani would struggle in our current system, he relies on a quick, counter attacking style, that napoli play, we obviously don't. unless in the summer we inject some real pace (which is vital), cavani would not be a better option that already is.
> 
> i dont know how strong the gotze rumours are, i doubt not very and wont get beyond a meeting with his agent, but there will be some big changes, both in and out.


If we get Jovetic, he will play as a striker because we don't play two strikers and Cazorla/Rosicky play behind the striker. Wenger will mold him the same way he molded van Persie into a pure striker. That's what I mean. I want us to get Higuain because that would mean getting a pure out-and-out striker, but it's not realistic expecting us to sign a world class player from Madrid.

Yes, I know about Tevez, but he has been your talisman ever since he joined. Aguero is a better player and Kompany is a genuine leader, but two of your most instrumental players have been Tevez and Toure. I just think--as a player--Tevez perfectly fits City more so than any other striker. He will leave though. I hope he stays in Europe. I feel Juventus could make good use of him, but they've already signed Llorente, so don't know.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Razor King said:


> We're not City--like how they offer us 50 million for Nasri and Adebayor. But you guys have done such a deal before. Don't ya remember 15 million + Carrol for Torres? :kenny


and unbelievably i think we might have got the better end of that WOAT transfer :troll but Suarez is not Torres, he isn't a broken down hack.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Irish Jet said:


> Jovetic is better than Higuain IMO. Much more complete player.


Higuain is the best finisher in the world probably. The guy's finishing is insane and his technique is fapworthy. There's a reason why he's THE striker for Argentina when they have so many brilliant strikers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i think higuain is the better player. the guy, on his game, is the same level as falcao. just a pure scorer. if the chance came up to sign him, which is actually might based on his comments, we should be all over that. unless it involves aguero moving the other way. then they can fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Razor King said:


> Higuain is the best finisher in the world probably. The guy's finishing is insane and his technique is fapworthy. There's a reason why he's THE striker for Argentina when they have so many brilliant strikers.


He's a big game choker though. Always has been. :robben

I really rate Higuain, I think he's much better than Benzema, but he's not a very complete forward, doesn't have the overall talent Jovetic has, where he can just take over games.

Jovetic's injuries have been his issues, if not for those I think he'd be considered right up there with the top players.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Irish Jet said:


> He's a big game choker though. Always has been. :robben
> 
> I really rate Higuain, I think he's much better than Benzema, but he's not a very complete forward, doesn't have the overall talent Jovetic has, where he can just take over games.
> 
> Jovetic's injuries have been his issues, if not for those I think he'd be considered right up there with the top players.


But BIG GAME Higuain laid the cross right on Ronaldo's feet at OT. :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

two completely different strikers though. jovetic is like tevez. runs around all day, puts in great passes, plays basically as a midfielder/winger/striker in one.

higuain just scores. he just finishes. he finishes the good play of guys like a jovetic. i mean, just look at his scoring rate. 103 goals in 183 matches. obviously really, really good. it helps that he's got some of the best in the world around him, but you still have to finish the chances.

dont get me wrong, both are great players, but higuain's ability to be such a lethal finisher, plus proving he can do it at the biggest club in the world, shades it for me. plus we could do with a pure finisher.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

The Everton/Fandango tweets are hilarious.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was played now either, even though they said no originally. 

It's had over 800 Retweets and rising, and is by far the most popular tweet I would assume the Everton Twitter page has ever put out, and it's still rising. Expect it to rise a lot more tonight when people finish work. As well as countless tweets in reply and people talking about it.

Definitely wouldn't surprise me if they ended up playing it.

People are trying to get things started at matches over the weekend, and targetting getting as many people to chant it during the televised games :lmao

Funny!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> Everton
> @WWEFandango Mr Fandango. We've a rich history. We'd be happy to welcome you to Goodison to tell you more & maybe even play your theme song.


:mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Sounds like Everton wanna try and use Fandango's success for their own advantage. Cena style :cena3 :ryder1 :bryan

8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

It's not as if we're fucking off Z Cars and walking out to Fandango's tune. 

It'll just be whilst the player are warming up, I'd love to see it.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm off to Emirates tomorrow and if they play Fandango's music it would make the 8 hour round trip & the inevitable 0-0 bore draw worth it


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

It would be pretty class, in fairness. I hope Everton do it :mark:



> Official Everton ‏@Everton 54m
> @IRISHBLUE101 @wwefandango To clarify, we won't be playing it in the stadium tomorrow.


:downing Hopefully the fans get something going at least.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

They said they won't join in the Harlem Shake. 

Just have to wait and see, as I posted in the other thread, a bunch of Everton fans are organising it for tomorrow that they'll start chanting the song.

Just got to hope it comes through.



> Official Everton ‏@Everton 2m
> @WWEFandango We won't be playing it tomorrow, other than in our FanZone. Our offer to educate you about our great history stands though.


Even the club DJ is shit. Least it'll be getting played in the FZ.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Why the sandy vagina, Everton? Play the fucking song!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*










Fandango tweeted this :lmao



> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 1m
> Horrible pic.twitter.com/2IBqgguLfE


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think it will be a tricky match for United against Stoke on Sunday, but hopefully they will get the win, dropping more points might start to affect confidence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



ROUSEY said:


> Fandango tweeted this :lmao


:lmao fucking gold


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think i'm in love with him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:lmao he's actually winning me over with this shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Very confused with this whole wrestling and football link.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fantastic trolling by Fandango :lol


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

FandanGOAT :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Who is this Fandango, sounds like a jobber to me. Will they play his theme music? Who knows, but the big question is who will win the FA Cup? :lelbron








Spoiler: FA Cup winners 2013


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> *jovetic would play behind the striker, not as an out and out striker.* plus it's looking likely we'll be offloading dzeko and tevez so it'll be aguero, signing, signing, guidetti.





Loud Alarm said:


> two completely different strikers though. *jovetic is like tevez. runs around all day, puts in great passes, plays basically as a midfielder/winger/striker in one.*
> 
> higuain just scores. he just finishes. he finishes the good play of guys like a jovetic. i mean, just look at his scoring rate. 103 goals in 183 matches. obviously really, really good. it helps that he's got some of the best in the world around him, but you still have to finish the chances.
> 
> dont get me wrong, both are great players, but higuain's ability to be such a lethal finisher, plus proving he can do it at the biggest club in the world, shades it for me. plus we could do with a pure finisher.



To be honest, isn't this the type that Wenger likes as his front man? Henry and RVP were wingers, the latter even spent time as an SS, til he developed them into a striker. So if he comes to Arsenal, I think Jovetic wouldn't do too badly, heck he even fits the style more than Giroud. Although I do think Podolski has the qualities to be like them, I just think he needs a little more time, he's unbelievable too when he's on-form; he can scores goals and create chances, even ripped West Ham to shreds. Crazy how Gervinho, and Giroud have gotten chance after chance while he keeps getting shafted to the bench.

Speaking of Giroud, I always thought he was a weird signing since he didn't fit the mold I expect from a typical Wenger striker nor the style they play in, then again he also signed Chamakh. :cashley


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Got the CL semi finals right, I'm on a roll, so I expect all of these to be correct

Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Villa 1-2 Fulham
Everton 3-0 QPR
Reading 2-1 Liverpool
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Millwall (straight to pelanties) Wigan
Newcastle 5-5 Sunderland
Stoke 1-0 Man United
Zorres 3-3(Zorres with the winner in the shootout) City


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> Got the CL semi finals right, I'm on a roll, so I expect all of these to be correct
> 
> Stoke 1-0 Man United


Bingo especially without vidic. Our stirkers can't hit a barn door with a banjo and the wingers could only be compared to pub players but hey no young.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

does ferguson have some competition with himself as to how hypocritical he can be?

blasts us and chelsea playing in america, while taking his side to japan, thailand, hong kong and australia.

just fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> does ferguson have some competition with himself as to how hypocritical he can be?
> 
> blasts us and chelsea playing in america, while taking his side to japan, thailand, hong kong and australia.
> 
> just fpalm


Too close to north korea for my liking.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

well apparently kim does like a drink or 6...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

i dont get it

why would ferguson be pissed we're playing in America?

im sorry we cant shit money from naming our training ground like some clubs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Quite obvious we are going to them countries so Phelan could sneak off and complete his task giving to him by the higher powers and take down North Korea.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> Newcastle 5-5 Sunderland


Newcastle 5-5 Sunderland

Newcastle *5-5* Sunderland

Newcastle *S-S* Sunderland












> Reading 2-1 Liverpool


As nailed on as Jesús. :kg2

This will be followed by our annual whooping of Chelsea in the end of season game that doesn't matter.



WWE_TNA said:


> Quite obvious we are going to them countries so Phelan could sneak off and complete his task giving to him by the higher powers and take down North Korea.


There's little danger, so long as you lot expunge Ji Sung Park from the annals of United history and make sure Fergie mentions that it was actually the Dear Leader who scored the two late goals against Bayern in '99.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

First off. I'm really trying not to like Fandango but FUCK that twitter post was just the GOAT

Second Di Canio to get his first win against Newcastle. It's just written in the stars :hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> Got the CL semi finals right, I'm on a roll, so I expect all of these to be correct
> 
> Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
> Villa 1-2 Fulham
> Everton 3-0 QPR
> Reading 2-1 Liverpool
> Southampton 2-1 West Ham
> Millwall (straight to pelanties) Wigan
> Newcastle 5-5 Sunderland
> Stoke 1-0 Man United
> Zorres 3-3(Zorres with the winner in the shootout) City


LOL, no way we're keeping it that close against Stoke.

4-0. Michael Owen hat-trick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> does ferguson have some competition with himself as to how hypocritical he can be?
> 
> blasts us and chelsea playing in america, while taking his side to japan, thailand, hong kong and australia.
> 
> just fpalm


he hardly blasted you, and it wasnt the location of the friends, he said he was surpirsed teams would have friendles 2 days after the seasons ends as he thinks players need a rest



and yeah cant see us getting anything against Stoke unless they put the ball in their own net, 6-0 to stoke


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



united_07 said:


> he hardly blasted you, and it wasnt the location of the friends, he said he was surpirsed teams would have friendles 2 days after the seasons ends as he thinks players need a rest


What was the question he was asked?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fandango is still playing along with the Everton thing. :lol



> Going for an entertaining, high scoring win today. Everton 4 - 2 QPR. Anichebe, Mirallas, Osman and @WWEFandango for the blues. #COYB
> Retweeted by Fandango


I know Gangrel is an Everton fan but Fandango would just be boss to see him in the Lower Gwladys going mad with the lads :mark:



> On English Soccer: "I'm an Everton fan but I haven't kept up with the season, I've been a terrible fan this season. I've been doing so much with the Territory League that I haven't been able to catch up on the games, but I do retweet a lot of their stuff. But yeah, I'm an Evertonian and I've been to a few matches and I'm a Merseyside Blue, you know? I take so much heat from the Liverpool fans, they write me on Twitter and jump all over me."


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Irish Jet said:


> LOL, no way we're keeping it that close against Stoke.
> 
> 4-0. Michael Owen hat-trick.


:kobe8



> • Liverpool have won 61% of the matches that Jamie Carragher has played this term and only 14% without him
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/12/reading-liverpool-squad-sheets


:wilkins New contract plz.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Soccer Saturday crew getting it spot on. Replays are available in seconds and can be viewed by a 4th official to get the decisions right for no extra cost, not like the ridiculous money being spent on Hawkeye for something that doesn't happen all that often.

It's so easy & obvious and has been said for years & years. WHY ARE THE GOVERNING BODIES BEING SO FUCKING STUPID? IT'S *OBVIOUS* FOR GOD SAKE!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*because the sport will die if we have to wait 60 seconds to clarify a major decision 8*D*


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Because sometimes, even Fourth Officials can't be trusted :webb


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> :kobe8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Liverpool have won 61% of the matches that Jamie Carragher has played this term and only 14% without him
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2...l-squad-sheets
> 
> 
> 
> :wilkins New contract plz.
Click to expand...

So after years of being shite he decides to retire and then help us out? :kobe2



Nige™ said:


> Soccer Saturday crew getting it spot on. Replays are available in seconds and can be viewed by a 4th official to get the decisions right for no extra cost, not like the ridiculous money being spent on Hawkeye for something that doesn't happen all that often.
> 
> It's so easy & obvious and has been said for years & years. WHY ARE THE GOVERNING BODIES BEING SO FUCKING STUPID? IT'S *OBVIOUS* FOR GOD SAKE!


:blatter

Couldn't agree more though. It is is a pretty damn big joke that nothing has been done sooner on the matter.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Let's face it, the only option is to split from Blatter and Platini and make our own brave new football federation. It's not like they own the rights to kicking a ball around a field.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

To cover the costs they'll increase ticket prices some more


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Let's face it, the only option is to split from Blatter and Platini and make our own brave new football federation. It's not like they own the rights to kicking a ball around a field.


Make sure Man U are not a part of that federation and we can make it happen

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Sturridge, Suarez.

Sturrenzihno back in action :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Our best XI :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I fucking hate Rodgers.

Kept Sturridge on the bench for the last two games costing me points in fantasy (abd money cause Sturridge's price tumbled down a lot). I sell him and now he starts him.

C'mon Reading!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*So he's definitely scoring now then? Fantasy Points ahoy :hb*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Yeah, he'll score. This game has been conspiring against me from day 1.

I used to think football was about entertainment. But then I realised that it's all been a big 'stick it to Joel' charade :terry1


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Arsenal 2:0 Norwich
Villa 2:1 Fulham
Everton 3:1 QPR
Reading 1:3 Liverpool
Southampton 2:1 West Ham


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Pretty sure this is the first time watching a game involving Reading since they lost 12-9 or something against Yernited. No idea what to make of them. Hopefully they've already given up the ghost of survival and are now focused on handing out charity points. 



Joel said:


> I used to think football was about entertainment. But then I realised that it's all been a big 'stick it to Joel' charade :terry1


We have been watching you your whole life.

You can't leave, Joel. You belong here. With football. Talk to me, say something.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Everton: Howard, Baines, Distin, Jagielka, Coleman, Pienaar, Osman, Gibson, Mirallas, Fellaini, Anichebe.

Everton subs: Mucha, Heitinga, Jelavic, Oviedo, Naismith, Hitzlsperger, Barkley.

QPR: Cesar, Samba, Hill, Park, Granero, Onuoha, Jenas, Remy, Bosingwa, Hoilett, Townsend.

QPR subs: Green, Diakite, Taarabt, Mackie, Fabio, Ben Haim, Bothroyd.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Who wishes they stuck a few quid on Hibs at half time?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Oh Soccer Saturday. 'Stevey' Kean's mate never pass up the chance to climb up his arse!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Benteke misses. What the fuck?!


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> I fucking hate Rodgers.
> 
> Kept Sturridge on the bench for the last two games costing me points in fantasy (abd money cause Sturridge's price tumbled down a lot). I sell him and now he starts him.
> 
> C'mon Reading!


:brodgers such a great man


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Dear God, Gervinho is a fucking disaster.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Glen Johnson needs a long holiday.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

BEST LEAGUE IN THE WORLD

zero goals

edit: :darren


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Everton are boss.

:darren

it's Darron, not Darren :darren


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Did they play Fandango? If not; come on QPR!


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

This team is so frustrating to watch at times. Chance after chance wasted, Lucas fouling everyone, ricochets falling to the opposition every single time. 

Just give up Reading, you're practically relegated as it is. :jose


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

West Ham are so frustrating. They get away with murder, Fox getting booked for almost nothing yet Nolan and Carroll commit foul after foul for nothing. In the end Carroll was booked for arguing with the ref. Schneiderlin may be sent off also at this rate. Still should be ahead, but for a tremendous save by Jaaskelinen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> This team is so frustrating to watch at times. Chance after chance wasted, Lucas fouling everyone, ricochets falling to the opposition every single time.
> 
> Just give up Reading, you're practically relegated as it is. :jose


So you both have nothing to play for then.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WWE_TNA said:


> So you both have nothing to play for then.


We have the Fair Play League to play for. 8*D

But Lucas keeps fouling. :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

1 goal in the prem at half time? worst league in the world.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Hate not having a game on a saturday. Feels wrong.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

N'Zogbia has had a great game, brilliant finish from him. 1-0 up. RISE!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Oh my God, i can't believe it. Norwich scored.

:wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

CHARLES


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

EVERTON

NORWICH

VILLA RISING


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Praise N'Zogbia and he does an awful cross. Benteke was unmarked in the middle of the box. Why didn't he see him?!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Serves me right for making Monreal captain and transferring Fabianski in for Ches with a defence that already has Sagna in it, plus I added Arsenal to my bet with Rovers, Everton & Southampton. Thankfully I bet on trebles so I'll get my stake back.

I did put Ramirez & Clyne in so not too bad.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Are Giroud and Wenger having an affair? Take him off, for the love of god.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fucking hell Delph. What the fuck was that?! Nowhere near to getting it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Giroud & Gervinho on bench. Podolski on bench?:ti


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

SAVE_US.ANDY


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Glorious chance for Delph. Smashes it miles over.

:shaq


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Podolski


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Penalty. Thank god!

YEESSS! 1-1! ARTETA!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Penalty to arsenal what a suprise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Giroud FF points. Winning.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

mccarthy putting in the GOAT keeping performance for reading

his catch off a suarez thunderbotl was amazing, as well as a typical gerrard effort from the edge of the area.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Get in Arsenal. £££££££££££££££££££££££££

Edit: Balls, when did West Ham equalise?fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

GIROUD, 2-1!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Shit saturday to start off a shit weekend.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Bryan D. said:


> Are Giroud and Wenger having an affair? Take him off, for the love of god.





Bryan D. said:


> GIROUD, 2-1!!


:wenger


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

PODOLSKI! GET IN!


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Reading keeper having a career game against us :downing


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think Lambert has us playing to open when we have the lead. Our defence isn't good enough not to shut up shop at least a little when we have the lead. It offers too much encouragement to the opposition, nobody thinks they will have a hard time to equalize against us. Most points dropped from winning positions in the Prem I think.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Fucking west ham. Play garbage football and if not for a big slice of luck they didn't look like it. Points a point, but this is the sort of match we should be winning consistently next year for top 8.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Irish Jet said:


> :wenger


After watching the goal for the 2nd time, i think it wasn't Giroud who scored the goal. It was a own goal, i guess.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



R.Scorpio said:


> Fucking west ham. Play garbage football and if not for a big slice of luck they didn't look like it. Points a point, but this is the sort of match we should be winning consistently *next year for top 8.*


Ambitious!

Would like to see it but very unlikely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Reading 7 defeats in a row before today :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Next season pls


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™ said:


> Ambitious!
> 
> Would like to see it but very unlikely.


Well it's not overly ambitious. Take the perceived top 7 out of it (even though we have shown we can more than match them), I don't really think any other side is better than us at our best. What we lack though is good central defenders and squad depth outside of attack. Half our best 11 would only have championship level replacements. We have shown we can splash come cash and add on top of that, most of our best team is under 24, and had no premier league experience coming in to this season. We really should do a lot better than this season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Always cheating?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

You had one job, Liverpool. ONE JOB. More money down the drain, should probably stop gambling. 

Counting down the hours until SHOLA time. The clock is ticking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Magsimus said:


> You had one job, Liverpool. ONE JOB. More money down the drain, should probably stop gambling.
> 
> Counting down the hours until SHOLA time. The clock is ticking.


Never bet on liverpool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Liverpool

HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH

:brodgers


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I think that may have been the best performance I've seen Aaron Ramsey have all season, MOTM easily


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Any reason why Wigan aren't wearing their home shirt? I don't really think it would clash with Millwall's.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

what they wore for their first cup semi final/final or something along those lines.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Loud Alarm said:


> what they wore for their first cup semi final/final or something along those lines.


Thanks.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Reading? Fml.

Didn't watch the match but fuck that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Next week should be fun.

Prepare your anus Joel


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Oh look, McManamong has scored in a game he shouldn't have been allowed anywhere near.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 1h
> @everton No no no .... It's GOOOOO....AAAA.....LLLLLLLLL


:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall fans should all be placed in cages, fucking animals.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall fans disgracing themselves.

Standard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall, Millwall, you're all really dreadful, and your girlfriends are unfulfilled and alienated.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall fans been cunts shocker, scum of the earth i feel sorry for wigan fans and that part of london tonight.

Amazed such a small club could produce a large number of muppets, what's in the water in that part of london.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Disgraceful from a minority of Millwall fans. Seeing that little girl crying was not pleasant whatsoever.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Nah most of their fans are utter twats it's not a minority.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall fans are the embodiment of the Proles from Orwell's 1984. The one bit of "good" that will come out of the fighting being amongst women and children is that those are the pictures which should bring about some serious punishment. So about a £4000 fine and a telling off, then. :downing

As for the actual game, was never really much of a tie; Maloney, McMananananananaman and Wigan in general were a couple of classes above.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm a bit too young to remember properly but what were the old Wimbledon fans like? Considering their team was a set of cunts, I'd not be surprised if they influenced this Millwall mob. Saying that, considering football firms were about in the 70's and 80's, they probably preceded them.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Glad I avoided watching this match then. Shame they had to cause trouble.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

It's probably a good thing that Millwall are far away from any UEFA competition.

They could have ruined our Champions league chances for next season :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:brodgers


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*










:lmao I love that this fucking cretin genuinely thinks he's just wandered off and got away with it.


----------



## D17

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Arnold Tricky said:


> :lmao I love that this fucking cretin genuinely thinks he's just wandered off and got away with it.


Looks like a mix of Combo from This is England and Santino


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Vader13 said:


> I'm a bit too young to remember properly but what were the old Wimbledon fans like? Considering their team was a set of cunts, I'd not be surprised if they influenced this Millwall mob. Saying that, considering football firms were about in the 70's and 80's, they probably preceded them.


Millwall fans have always had a reputation for being utter cunts, even when they played at the original den in the 80s. It was well renowned for being a horrible place to visit.

Bermondsey isn't a particularly nice place to be honest, so it's no suprise that Millwall have a nasty element.

I don't remember Dons fans being that bad to be honest.

On a site note, auto-correct tried to change "Bermondsey" to "Spider Monkey" :lol


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Rumours are some West Ham fans bought tickets. I don't know how true it is though, Twitter!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™ said:


> Rumours are some West Ham fans bought tickets. I don't know how true it is though, Twitter!


If only the sun could confirm this, then we could all believe it...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Millwall are renowned for their nasty element and have had a reputation for years dating back into the 80s and especially the 90s onwards. Do have to concede though because they have such small numbers the lunatics and idiots do stand out more. I'm not trying to downplay the problem with a sizeable portion of people attached to that club, but well supports like Chelsea, Leeds, United, Liverpool, West Ham, Cardiff, Birmingham, Middlesbrough, Stoke and numerous others have a long documented problem with hooliganism but have far greater numbers generally for the idiots to hide in amongst and represent less of a percentage than Millwall where the numbers are very small.

It does seem to be more of a recurring problem with Millwall especially in terms of making the headlines, though anyone deluding themselves that Millwall alone represent the problem need to think again. The sad reality is that whether its old timers from yesteryear, new generation people inspired by Danny Dyer's film collection or just pissed up tryhards looking to give the big 'un without realising the situation they're putting themselves in, there are still a lot of idiots and psychos in a number of supports, for whatever reason however said problem-makers don't appear to make themselves as known as Millwall do.

Scenes were embarassing today though and likely brought on by a mix of families and normal supporters in amongst the hardcore element. They're a volatile bunch and from the pictures and images it did appear like the divide in class of fans was what provoked the incidents which then led to police intervening and attention directed at them. That lad with the copper's hat is an absolute birk though and won't be laughing for long given the age of CCTV and Police powers we now find ourselves in.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Well said Sir. I'm still stunned from the racist abuse uncovered at The Den against El-Hadji Diouf. That was just shocking. The only thing I've seen from today is a picture of a girl crying in amongst some trouble. That's just sickening. What's worrying is young wannabe ultras defending those fans responsible saying that fighting is part of football. Some of them genuinely think that's what away games are for.fpalm

Anyway, been a while since I've watched MOTD. Looking forward to seeing these decisions in the Arsenal game. Typical big team favouritism again probably. Still gutted I chose Russell Martin over Michael Turner last week for my fantasy team and Turner goes & scores in both games!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

WOOLCOCK explaining things far more eloquently than I ever could.

Bastard.



Nige™ said:


> Still gutted I chose Russell Martin over Michael Turner last week for my fantasy team and Turner goes & scores in both games!


I'm tempted to post the Michael Turner song but I can't find it


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Soft free kick for Norwich's goal. I'd like to see a closer shot of Gibbs' & Kamara's feet. I don't have a foot fetish or anything, just want to see if there was any contact there! It didn't look like anywhere near enough for a foul tbh. That wasn't a corner either but it was a foul on Giroud. How the fuck the linesman could see that though is ridiculous. The ref was looking right at it. Crazy!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Honestly I couldn't care less about decisions for or against us, we're in this mess by our own doing. If we go down it won't be because of refs, I said the same earlier in the chat box and after the Sunderland away game.

1 win in 16 league games tell its own story.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I have never understood the desire to fight and risk getting yourself knicked all in the name of a game of football. I mean, I love the casual clothing scene and generally prefer to wear stuff like polos and jackets to games over replica/club colours and I certainly enjoy drinking and having a lairy day, but why people especially in the modern age where surveillance and police powers are so prevalent and pre-conditioned to knicking and hunting potential trouble-makers astounds me.

I knew some Preston lads on holiday who were sound lads, good to chat to and genuinly nice blokes. Kept in touch with a few via facebook and know one of them is far more serious in terms of attending games (all of 'em drove to Kiev for the England/Italy game in the Euros and go regularly on England aways) and see him regularly making talk about mobs, firms and the reputation of certain supports. It shocked me because he just seemed like a normal lad who preferred having a booze and laugh but having a sensible head on him to not get caught up in that shite, but apparently not.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Honestly I couldn't care less about decisions for or against us, we're in this mess by our own doing. If we go down it won't be because of refs, I said the same earlier in the chat box and after the Sunderland away game.
> 
> 1 win in 16 league games tell its own story.


What games you got left?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I have never understood the desire to fight and risk getting yourself knicked all in the name of a game of football. I mean, I love the casual clothing scene and generally prefer to wear stuff like polos and jackets to games over replica/club colours and I certainly enjoy drinking and having a lairy day, but why people especially in the modern age where surveillance and police powers are so prevalent and pre-conditioned to knicking and hunting potential trouble-makers astounds me.
> 
> I knew some Preston lads on holiday who were sound lads, good to chat to and genuinly nice blokes. Kept in touch with a few via facebook and know one of them is far more serious in terms of attending games (all of 'em drove to Kiev for the England/Italy game in the Euros and go regularly on England aways) and see him regularly making talk about mobs, firms and the reputation of certain supports. It shocked me because he just seemed like a normal lad who preferred having a booze and laugh but having a sensible head on him to not get caught up in that shite, but apparently not.


I think that a lot of football fans, whether they be thugs, moaners or boo'ers (what?) use live matches as a way to pour out their real life frustrations. I'm not saying it's right, but that's my theory.

I also think that the prevalent lad culture within British football doesn't help things, lots of pissed up blokes egging each other on to do stupid shit. The game is predominantly followed by the working class as opposed to the middle classes, whether that has anything to do with it is a whole new debate involving social construction, etc.



Nige™ said:


> What games you got left?


Reading H, Stoke A, WBA H, Villa H, Citeh A.

We should get a win from that bunch of games, Reading being the obvious one. If we can't win one of those then Hughton should go regardless of whether we stay up or not.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Moyesy looking happy to have won a game they should do today.

Good strike by Podolski. I don't get why he's not been starting when the likes of Forehead & Gi-poo are.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I do think a lot of people especially the past few years is just people aware of the hooligan and 'lads' reputation trying desperately to fit in. Some of the tits you get at United aways now trying to start 'We'll do what we want' and 'Coma Coma United Road' at opposition fans because they're convinced you have to be a raving psycho to fit in with the United support is astounding. Its quite cringey and obviously brought on by reputation and stories which get banded about in pubs/college from people who go to games and then brag to their mates about the experience.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I do think a lot of people especially the past few years is just people aware of the hooligan and 'lads' reputation trying desperately to fit in. Some of the tits you get at United aways now trying to start 'We'll do what we want' and 'Coma Coma United Road' at opposition fans because they're convinced you have to be a raving psycho to fit in with the United support is astounding. Its quite cringey and obviously brought on by reputation and stories which get banded about in pubs/college from people who go to games and then brag to their mates about the experience.


Yep, spot on. It's all about being accepted for some of these people, trying to fit in to a group rather than just being themselves. Then again that rings true throughout all forms of social groups and life in general, human psychology is odd, frankly.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I watched the footage back and you can see the dad/carer of the girl who's crying fighting the police so clearly he isn't an angel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Yep, perplexing to say the least. Its even more pathetic in this day and age though because of how different the attitudes of the police, FA & Government is these days in eradicating the undesirables and making an example out of anyone they can. There's new guidelines being proposed/already in place (forget which) which basically imply that on matchday police will have the discretion and authority to take pre-emptive measures in arresting and detaining people for offences that otherwise would be ignored/handled differently.

Essentially you could get into a scrap in a pub on a thursday night, be sent on your way by the owner or doormen and left to your own devices. Do that in a pub on matchday and immediately it becomes something you can be detained, cautioned or arrested for on the spot. Same with how a public nuisance drunk could be sent away on a typical night but before/after a match might be deemed more of a threat. Its stupid and people are literally pissing away jobs and opportunities all in the name of throwing one punch at someone from another town/city.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I also forgot to mention, SHEP is the real reason why we lost today. Luckily for him he said nice things about me in the RANTSAMANIA thread, so he will live to see another day :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Reading H, Stoke A, WBA H, Villa H, Citeh A.
> 
> We should get a win from that bunch of games, Reading being the obvious one. If we can't win one of those then Hughton should go regardless of whether we stay up or not.


Yeah there's at least one home win there you would hope for. If you can't survive with those fixtures it'll be a disaster. You could always take Kean if Hughton goes!

It's tough to say based on what he did at Newcastle because he had a strong squad for the Championship but he took them up with ease. Would it worth be taking a risk in getting rid? Usually relegation does mean the sack for the manager, not in our case unfortunately. Even a near miss & surrender the year before didn't get him the push.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™;16872282 said:


> Yeah there's at least one home win there you would hope for. If you can't survive with those fixtures it'll be a disaster. You could always take Kean if Hughton goes!
> 
> It's tough to say based on what he did at Newcastle because he had a strong squad for the Championship but he took them up with ease. Would it worth be taking a risk in getting rid? Usually relegation does mean the sack for the manager, not in our case unfortunately. Even a near miss & surrender the year before didn't get him the push.


I'm sure we will one game. Reading are shit and the keeper won't have another blinder like he did today. Surely?

:kean has a good record in the championship to be fair :troll

I don't know, I think that I'm just knee jerking, as footy fans tend to do. I kind of think that he was employed because the board had one eye on us getting relegated (not wanting us to, but thinking it was a strong possibility) and that he would be a good option because of his record in the champs. The only problem is the lack of momentum we'll have if relegated, 1 win in 16 is terrible. I don't want us to end up like Wolves :no:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :kean has a good record in the championship to be fair :troll


Sure does baby!

It's just a pity his record in the Premiership sucks more than a Nigerian prostitute.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™ said:


> Sure does baby!
> 
> It's just a pity his record in the Premiership sucks more than a Nigerian prostitute.


Hey now, that's not a fair comparison. Nigerian prossies are far cheaper than Kean, when you consider the wage bill that Rovers inherited during his time, not to mention his compensation!

Anyway, I'd like to think that our days of arguing over the issues at BRFC are in the past. At the end of the day (I haven't been on Jeremy Kyle before you ask) I think that we can agree that Venkys are massive cunts. I would gladly join Rovers fans in a march/protest to get the fuckers out.

Plus, we bonded over the hurricanes :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Match Of The Day showing the anti Thatcher banners from Liverpool fans :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Hey now, that's not a fair comparison. Nigerian prossies are far cheaper than Kean, when you consider the wage bill that Rovers inherited during his time, not to mention his compensation!
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to think that our days of arguing over the issues at BRFC are in the past. At the end of the day (I haven't been on Jeremy Kyle before you ask) I think that we can agree that Venkys are massive cunts. I would gladly join Rovers fans in a march/protest to get the fuckers out.
> 
> Plus, we bonded over the hurricanes :mark:


They are gone. There's no ill feeling. It just riles me up so much when people back Kean. If they'd seen our form under him this season and put up with all the nonsense under him in 18 months of hell they wouldn't. Blood boils after what we went through. Seeing my dad in tears at the mention of Blackburn and what's happened still breaks my heart.

Venky's are just cunts, no doubt. If we go down we're fucked. Our wage bill was 92% of our turnover in the summer. We have no real income this season, a low half season sponsorship, gates down massively and an increased wage bill because of stupid salaries given out on the assumption we go up. Our wage bill to turnover this year will be around 150%, maybe higher. In League One next year it has to be no higher than 60%.:lmao Penalties will be applied if that's not met.

I genuinely don't know what's worse. If we go down, financially we're in trouble but I think that's out best chance of Venky's selling up & cutting their losses. If we survive though I'm convinced they're that deluded, as is Shebby Singh that they will be convinced we'll go up next season. When we sacked Appy Singh believed we could tempt Benitez or Laudrup with a big contract. These are the type of morons we have to deal with. Another year in the Championship would be similar to this one I'm sure.

I'd rather go down knowing they'll fuck off and we can start from scratch like Southampton did with a good academy of players to fall back on.

*Edit:* Bit behind with MOTD, had it on pause. Can't get over Liverpool fans paying their respects to the 96 who died at Hillsbrough as they should but then mock Maggie Thatcher's death. You couldn't make it up! Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™;16873666 said:


> They are gone. There's no ill feeling. It just riles me up so much when people back Kean. If they'd seen our form under him this season and put up with all the nonsense under him in 18 months of hell they wouldn't. Blood boils after what we went through. Seeing my dad in tears at the mention of Blackburn and what's happened still breaks my heart.
> 
> Venky's are just cunts, no doubt. If we go down we're fucked. Our wage bill was 92% of our turnover in the summer. We have no real income this season, a low half season sponsorship, gates down massively and an increased wage bill because of stupid salaries given out on the assumption we go up. Our wage bill to turnover this year will be around 150%, maybe higher. In League One next year it has to be no higher than 60%.:lmao Penalties will be applied if that's not met.
> 
> I genuinely don't know what's worse. If we go down, financially we're in trouble but I think that's out best chance of Venky's selling up & cutting their losses. If we survive though I'm convinced they're that deluded, as is Shebby Singh that they will be convinced we'll go up next season. When we sacked Appy Singh believed we could tempt Benitez or Laudrup with a big contract. These are the type of morons we have to deal with. Another year in the Championship would be similar to this one I'm sure.
> 
> I'd rather go down knowing they'll fuck off and we can start from scratch like Southampton did with a good academy of players to fall back on.


I never rated him or thought that he should have been in the job, even in the first place, but it just riled me up when he was portrayed as the main villain when really it was Venkys. I only highlighted his "positives" because sometimes I think that you concentrated too much of your venom on him, instead of Venkys, but it's more than understandable. Essentially he was a crap manager, no doubt about that.

It's really the FA and the premier league's fault that this has all happened. Venkys shouldn't have been in charge in the first place. I usually get pissed off with clubs going into admin (Leicester in 2002 FFS!) in order to wipe out debts and start fresh, even with the new points deduction system, but I wouldn't begrudge Rovers using that option at all.

The stories about Benitez and Laudrup don't surprise me at all. I take it that you saw the story about the Burnley fan applying for the job? I'd like to think that Venkys would sell up if you were relegated again, what could be in it for them after that?

It was only relegation to league one that forced changes at board room level at NCFC. A week after Gunn was given a new contract (what the fuck?) after relegating us to league one (with Rodent's help, from before) McNally replaced Neil Doomcaster (who's now fucking up the SPL) and Alan Bowkett replaced Roger Munby. The 7-1 happened, McNally (who's in my avi, by the way) sacked Gunn and the rest is history. Relegation to league one isn't always the worst thing that can happen.

Here's a funny story about Neil Doncaster. In 06-07 Nigel Worthington wanted Steve Howard from Luton, they asked for £500K but Doomcaster was only willing to put up £200K. Luton told us to fuck off before Doomy cranked it up to a whopping £400K. In the mean time Derby swooped in and bought Howard for roughly £1 million. Derby went up that season while Howard scored a lot of goals, we stayed down. This doesn't really have much to do with anything but it always amuses me...well now it does anyway, back then it had me seething. Nightmare boards and chief execs!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow's game. A must win. Not sure if I can emotionally handle a loss. Short sentences.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Where's MAGSIMUS

Reassure me bro I'm about to go into meltdown


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I feel like we'll either thrive or bomb. Hopefully not one in the first half and the other in the second like last week. If you offered me a point now I'd snap your hand off.

Im scared of PAPISS TIME & the MACKEM SLAYER :sad:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I never rated him or thought that he should have been in the job, even in the first place, but it just riled me up when he was portrayed as the main villain when really it was Venkys. I only highlighted his "positives" because sometimes I think that you concentrated too much of your venom on him, instead of Venkys, but it's more than understandable. Essentially he was a crap manager, no doubt about that.


It's a fair point but the media highlighted the Kean campaign more. There were more 'Kean Out' chants & banners and Venky's progressed over time, but it was still Kean the media played on. The main problem was that because Venky's weren't there and Kean was on the touchline he bore the brunt of it. It wasn't just his record that was poor and caused the anger towards him, it was that he backed Venky's too all the time, climbing up their arse to try & keep him in the job he knew he shouldn't have and only had because his agent was advising them.

Venky's are the problem and that's become more apparent over time. The 100% Rovers, 0% Venky's was going on at the end of the season too but because the media were bringing up Kean's position all the time that's what came across more with the chants against him being shown and the Venky's one not. I was at some of those games last year and there was a lot of Venky's stuff too going on.

What really fucks me off now is that only recently have the media started highlighting Venky's ownership as a serious problem. We were saying this a long time ago, but now this former Premiership winning club is in danger of dropping to League One, there's a story in it for them, cunts!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

The TOON had better win tomorrow. I won't stand for SHEP's mackems winning after he screwed us over today. I still have the gas on stand by :side:

Crumbling in defeat against Sunderland is an acceptance of fascist oppression. YOU HAD BETTER WIN.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Looking forward to the Stoke/United game tomorrow, I think it could be a really good game.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Nige™ said:


> It's a fair point but the media highlighted the Kean campaign more. There were more 'Kean Out' chants & banners and Venky's progressed over time, but it was still Kean the media played on. The main problem was that because Venky's weren't there and Kean was on the touchline he bore the brunt of it. It wasn't just his record that was poor and caused the anger towards him, it was that he backed Venky's too all the time, climbing up their arse to try & keep him in the job he knew he shouldn't have and only had because his agent was advising them.
> 
> Venky's are the problem and that's become more apparent over time. The 100% Rovers, 0% Venky's was going on at the end of the season too but because the media were bringing up Kean's position all the time that's what came across more with the chants against him being shown and the Venky's one not. I was at some of those games last year and there was a lot of Venky's stuff too going on.
> 
> What really fucks me off now is that only recently have the media started highlighting Venky's ownership as a serious problem. We were saying this a long time ago, but now this former Premiership winning club is in danger of dropping to League One, there's a story in it for them, cunts!


It's typical football culture in the sense that fans will always find a scapegoat. That's not me saying that Kean was innocent, but like you said, it's obvious that he was going to bare the brunt of the fans hatred with Venkys being absent. Football fans really need to understand that the booing culture doesn't help anybody. Our fans nearly destroyed the club (along with our board) in the mid 2000's due to this obsession with booing managers and blaming everything on them.

The media will always misrepresent everything, that's just what they do. Kean also had a lot of mates in high positions of influence so I'm sure that there was some kind of agenda there in that sense. Really though, it's the combination of obscene money, media bullshit, the lack of control on the game that makes me feel so apathetic towards it at times. If I feel like that then I can't imagine how Rover's fans feel. I can fully understand why WOOLCOCK is more passionate about FC United, a club free of nonsensical politics, unlike Manchester United. Football is dying a slow, painful death.

The only reason that I knew that the problems wouldn't end with Kean was due to our own experiences at the end of the Worthy out era. We were then blessed with Grant, Roeder and Gunn before we brought in a decent manager in Lambert with the new board in charge. Regardless of managerial quality, you will struggle with a shit board in charge. Despite being an utter bell end Roeder could have been decent for us, but he had to rely on loans due to a lack of funding. That was the board's fault, not his. Hiring Gunn and Keeping him in league one was akin to Venkys hiring Kean and keeping him in the champs.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Honestly I couldn't care less about decisions for or against us, we're in this mess by our own doing. If we go down it won't be because of refs, I said the same earlier in the chat box and after the Sunderland away game.
> 
> 1 win in 16 league games tell its own story.


Am I right in thinking this was Norwichs first game in a while were they started two strikers? It's usually Kamara with Bennett and Hoolahan supporting him from midfield isn't it? If so I don't think you'll go down if you play like you did today with two strikers. With two weak defences in Villa and Reading, I can see Kamara and Holt causing enough problems for Norwich to get at least 4 points. 

Edit: Another problem with Hughton is his subs and today was an example of that. When Norwich went 1 - 0 up they should have taken Holt off to get some defensive cover on as Whittaker was being raped by Walcott.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Reading H, Stoke A, WBA H, Villa H, Citeh A.
> 
> We should get a win from that bunch of games, Reading being the obvious one. If we can't win one of those then Hughton should go regardless of whether we stay up or not.


It's a dilemma (if you stay up) with Hughton. The 10 game run has/will save Norwich but take that out of the equation and you have what? Slightly over half a point per game? Relegation form. At the same time if you fire him and get a new manager in that is 3 managers in 3 seasons, a trend you don't want. Personally, I wouldn't sack him. I think Norwich have a good base and with some attacking options added and CB cover for when Bassong is injured, Norwich should be fine.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Everton fan got stabbed after the match by a QPR fan 



> Merseyside police confirm a 20 year old man stabbed on Priory Road straight after #EFC v #QPR. Condition 'serious, not life threatening'


apparently he tried to step in an stop an argument between a QPR fan and a woman (whether she's a Scouser or a QPR fan I don't know), he got stabbed and apparently got a punctured lung.

Shit day for the cunt fans to make an appearance.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



SN0WMAN said:


> Am I right in thinking this was Norwichs first game in a while were they started two strikers? It's usually Kamara with Bennett and Hoolahan supporting him from midfield isn't it? If so I don't think you'll go down if you play like you did today with two strikers. With two weak defences in Villa and Reading, I can see Kamara and Holt causing enough problems for Norwich to get at least 4 points.
> 
> Edit: Another problem with Hughton is his subs and today was an example of that. When Norwich went 1 - 0 up they should have taken Holt off to get some defensive cover on as Whittaker was being raped by Walcott.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dilemma (if you stay up) with Hughton. The 10 game run has/will save Norwich but take that out of the equation and you have what? Slightly over half a point per game? Relegation form. At the same time if you fire him and get a new manager in that is 3 managers in 3 seasons, a trend you don't want. Personally, I wouldn't sack him. I think Norwich have a good base and with some attacking options added and CB cover for when Bassong is injured, Norwich should be fine.


It's not so much about playing two up front, but how we approach games in general. We could play 1 up front but if we have two wingers who are constantly pressing the full back then it's fine. With Lambert this would be an attacking 4-3-3, with Hughton it's a naegative 4-5-1, REGARDLESS OF OPPOSITION, hence all of the home draws against mediocre teams.

Holt has been crap this season, that's partly to do with his attitude and Hughton's tactics. The attitude being how he acted in the summer as well as his failure to recover from his traditional pre-season binge. Last season Holt only played in a front two because he's crap as a lone man, so when we played one up top Morison filled the role. This season Holt has played up front as a lone stiker nearly all season. It doesn't work because he likes to work the channels and spends a lot of time outside of the box, therefore we don't have anybody attacking crosses/making (Moro would swap roles with Holt as well) runs at times. Under Lambert this wouldn't have been a problem because he encouraged movement, but under Hughton we're stoic and rigid in formation, even with the ball. Holt has been wasted, but he's partly to blame. Regardless, he would be far better in a front two.

Yes! Hughton's subs are fucking atrocious. He's generally scared to change a game and often waits until the 85 minute to make his first sub. Whittaker is excellent going forward but I've always had reservations about his defensive abilities, and you're right to say that he needed help badly today.

The way I see it is Hughton hasn't done much better than Worthington did in 04/05 with a far better squad to work with. Worthy also had a cup run of results, much like Hughton, we also beat United at home that season. I see a lot of similarities between the two, both decent in the transfer market (when Worthy was backed he was good, when not he signed players like Doherty) while being tactically inept. The main problem that I have with Hoots is that he has taken a squad full of attacking players and negated any flair, movement, skill, ambition that they had and turned them into a defensive unit...for a few more clean sheets, but we have conceded the same amount of goals as last season while attaining worse results! Don't get me started on his treatment of some of last year's players such as Fox, Tierney and Elliot Bennett. Still, I don't want him sacked because I know that we could do FAR worse, but 1 win in 16 is a concern.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

What's Micah singing at 4:25?






:carrick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

something about semi finals, backpasses and english midfielders i'd imagine 8*D

fun fact. that train stopped thanks to milner's jaw.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

add McCarthy to the list of keepers that decide to GOAT against us. fucking pathetic getting 2 0-0 draws to teams we should've battered.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Crazy game between Arsenal and Norwich, match officials got some calls wrong that altered the game, Norwich put in a pretty good defensive shift and just canceled out everything Arsenlol through at them until the last 10 minutes. Also it's unbelievable how influential Podolski was, the build up to Arsenal's second goal, his one-two's with Ox that led to the 2nd goal (whether it was Giroud's goal or Bassong's own goal) and that beautiful strike from the edge of the box. Why is he relegated to the bench again? 

I seriously don't get :wenger fixation with Giroud and Gervinho.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Arsenal played so much better when it was Walcott/Giroud/Podolski. Gervinho should be a RW coz he's garbage on the left.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

FA Cup final today.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Green Light said:


> Where's MAGSIMUS
> 
> Reassure me bro I'm about to go into meltdown


We're playing Sunderland, that should be reassurance enough.

2-1 to the Toon, don't sweat it :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

first time to wembley in years without didier

i have a bad feeling about this


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Silent Alarm said:


> What's Micah singing at 4:25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :carrick





Loud Alarm said:


> something about semi finals, backpasses and english midfielders i'd imagine 8*D


ITS CARRICK, YOU KNOW, HARD TO BELIEVE ITS NOT SCHOLES


:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Wickham didn't travel to the game today

FACKING BULLSHIT :sad:


----------



## seabs

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

*Sunderland win makes things very interesting today. 2 points between Sunderland/Villa/Stoke/Norwich/Newcastle and Wigan 3 behind with 2 games in hand. *


----------



## Zen

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I believe Chelsea will scrape past Man City


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Sunderland and United wins today please. Lulz Stoke

Rafa with dem tactics to get Chelsea through against City.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Sunderland (4-4-2): Simon Mignolet; Phil Bardsley, John O'Shea, Carlos Cuellar, Danny Rose; Adam Johnson, Alfred N'Diaye, Seb Larsson, James McClean; Stephane Sessegnon, Danny Graham

Substitutes: Keiren Westwood, Kader Mangane, David Vaughan, Matt Kilgallon, Jack Colback, Mickael Mandron, Jordan Laidler.

Newcastle United (4-5-1): Tim Krul; Mathieu Debuchy, Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa, Steven Taylor, Jonas Gutierrez; Cheik Tiote, Yohan Cabaye, Moussa Sissoko, Yohan Gouffran; Sylvain Marveaux, Papiss Cisse

Substitutes: Rob Elliot, James Perch, Massimo Haidara, Vurnon Anita, Hatem Ben Arfa, Adam Campbell, Shola Ameobi.

huh @ SHOLA not starting. Larsson in CM over Colback is meh, especially when Colback is local. Hopefully Graham decides not to be shit today.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



DwayneAustin said:


> Sunderland and United wins today please. Lulz Stoke
> 
> Rafa with dem tactics to get Chelsea through against City.


Fat Spanish Waiter got this under control.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Haha Micah Richards knows the score. 

Sinclair seems like he has no friends, quite sad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:fergie on the Falcao story



> "Really? It does amaze me that you come up with that one. Do you honestly believe that?"



:lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Heh. It was beautiful outside less than an hour ago, now the grey clouds have rolled in and the wind has started to swirl, almost in anticipation of this derby.

As far as the FA Cup goes, hoping for a Chelsea win just because it gives Wigan the tiniest chance of beating them as opposed to zero if they were to play City.

Hopefully the attention McCarthy is receiving wont detract from the fact that our finishing, once again, was dire. He has saved brilliant from Gerrard and Sturridge but the other 402 efforts were pretty much right at him with varying degrees of power. Got to have a little bit more guile (SONIC BOOM) than that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> first time to wembley in years without didier
> 
> i have a bad feeling about this


Keep calm and trust :torres


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Steven Taylor is getting away with murder today. Big mistake that should have led to a goal and should have given away a penalty.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Steven Taylor is getting away with murder today. Big mistake that should have led to a goal and should have given away a penalty.


still not as bad as the time he dived for a pen when we were 1-0 up. Then Chopra was through on goal and tried to jew it instead of shooting :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

SesseGOAT


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

GODSESS


GODMIGNOLET


I need a gif of GOAT Paolo dancing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Di Canio is unreal. Love him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Posterizer said:


> Keep calm and trust :torres


You're doing it wrong.

It's; keep calm and trust :zorres


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Why the fuck is Niall Quinn commentating, so biased it's unreal.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Howard Webb unk2


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Howard Webb sure is refereeing. 

No amount of refball in the first 30 minutes could prevent:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

^I wish that was sig size 

Very very nervy first half. Keeper's been the difference. I'm worried about a second half collapse like last weekend though, hopefully fitness levels are a bit better.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

you're in trouble now


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

go away Shola


----------



## united_07

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



> De Gea, Vidic, Evra, Jones, Ferdinand, Kagawa, Carrick, Valencia, Rooney, Hernandez, van Persie.
> Lindegaard, Evans, Giggs, Smalling, Welbeck, Cleverley, Büttner


attacking lineup

no rafael and valencia starting :side:, intersting to see where rooney and kagawa play


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

lol at Di Canio slapping the ginger

ffs not Krul again


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Feel sorry for Krul, no luck with injuries at the moment. Fully expect that's a break.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Webb is such a poor ref.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Wasn't Webb's call though.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Well that looked strangely onside. Game is really kicking off now. INB4 Rob Elliot equalises from a last-minute corner.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Could we clone Sian Massey so she can run the line every game?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Pardew's reaction was priceless.

That United team is fucking awesome.

In fifa.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Joel said:


> Wasn't Webb's call though.


I was talking about Sessegnon's fair tackle :webb

Newcastle woz robbed


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

we're not keeping a clean sheet here. hopefully we at least wait till the 90th minute till Cisse scores


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

LOL, blatant penalty.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Handball and kicks it out and not even a corner :lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:mangane getting a game?


PAOLO THE GOAT. (plz dont be trash)


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:webb


Johnson :wilkins

Di Canio :lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


WE'RE BEATING NEWCASTLE AM I ASLEEP


DICANIGOAT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

What a great goal by Johnson. Di Canio with the Mourinho celebration. :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Sunderland have won this now. The main reason being Mingolet. Top 5 in the league easily.

Happy with the United line up. RVP/Hernandez should start up front more often imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

Di Canio>>>>>>Mourinho :lol

Next season will be fun


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

:vince4

Who is this Sunderland? If that is their real name.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

I'm genuinely stunned. This is unbelievable.

I'm feeling a name change


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*

di canio is the most entertaining thing i've seen in ages.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

So Sunderland have at least two boyhood Newcastle fans in their club - Graham and Johnson. :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

PAOLO


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

PAOLO DI CANIO


PAOLO DI CANIO


PAOLO DI CANIO


PAOLO DI CANIO


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> So Sunderland have at least two boyhood Newcastle fans in their club - Graham and Johnson. :hmm:


TBF Jermaine Defoe was a boyhood Arsenal fan and he's a cult hero at Tottenham . I think who you support means very little when you play football professionally.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

GOAT thread name.










Mourinho would be proud. :mourinho


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Game's not over and the thread's name changed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

Seabs if you read this SHEP THE FASCIST plz


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

fuck everything


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Well in Sunderland. Brings Stoke right into it now. They will probably beat us.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Chuffed for Sunderland and Di Canio. Makes the race for survival insanely tight now. Sessegnon in top form and Sunderland look good. Not a coincidence. Newcastle were far far far far far too open for a game that big. Morale in the whole Sunderland team just looks so different to under MON. Hardly surprising when you bring in a character like Di Canio to lead the charge. Brilliant seeing such passion out of a manager too. Doesn't happen often enough. Chuffed for them. 

:rvp and :javy up top together? GOALS*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Prediction: Stoke 2-1 United.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

when newcastle thought they equalised, celebrating to di Canio :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: PAOLO*

lol RVP, Rooney, Hernandez and Kagawa all being played.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

PAOLO is the greatest.

I need as many gifs of him today as I can so I can share my love with all of you :ndiaye


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Stoke will hoof to bypass United's midfield, but if you pack the team with attackers, there will be virtually no midfield left to bypass.

Genius :fergie


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: PAOLO*

Sunderland win means Newcastle stay below us, all good here. Us v Swansea next week. Top ten beckons.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*










Surely all we have to do is beat Stoke and get a point from either the saints or villa


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

My prediction is still on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

MAZZAC

BEST PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

LOL at defending

Game over


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Obviously will still lose this game, eh United fans (not named SEABS, WOOLCOCK and SN0WMAN)?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: PAOLO*

LOL stoke


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: PAOLO*

Meh. I hate watching games where I actually want United to win, I know we're so close to collectively ridding the league of the Potteries plague but it's still United. :downing

Trying to outdo Rafa's magic hands.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*

Charlie Adam, what a player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Obviously will still lose this game, eh United fans (not named SEABS, WOOLCOCK and SN0WMAN)?


:jose


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Vader13 said:


> :jose


Sorry, Vader. You belong in the good bracket too.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










Pretty sure Giroud was more but still


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*










:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Manchester United fans showing a lack of respect to the 14 year old Stoke fan who died. 

Same old, same old. 






:brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Danny Rose > Rafa Benitez - In every way possible*



Magsimus said:


> We're playing Sunderland, that should be reassurance enough.
> 
> 2-1 to the Toon, don't sweat it :cool2












:troll


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

An "Always the Victims" chant there for some reason....


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



Parison Sapphire said:


> TBF Jermaine Defoe was a boyhood Arsenal fan and he's a cult hero at Tottenham . I think who you support means very little when you play football professionally.


Bale (according to Walcott) was supposedly a gooner back when he was young too, though looking at his twitter he seems more like a United fan or rather a fan of the exceptional human being Giggs. :fergie


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Bale (according to Walcott) was supposedly a gooner back when he was young too, though looking at his twitter he seems more like a United fan.


Or maybe he's kissing some United ass online to encourage a move next season. :fergie

Maybe I'm cynical.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: PAOLO*

Well, I am truly depressed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> An "Always the Victims" chant there for some reason....


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

I can see why the United fans were so nervous. . .


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Bad, bad day for refereeing


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*

How was that not a free kick on Jones? It's not his fault Vidic slipped over.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

After not having a good sleep last night I nodded off after the first goal. It didn't matter, the match was over as soon as Carrick scored. Stoke have the worst record in England for scoring this season and they weren't going to get a goal against our defence which has been pretty strong recently.

City/Chelsea next. The winner of the cup gets decided today. I want Chelsea to win (and I think they will) but at the same time I was hoping Rafa wouldn't win anything at Chelsea. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Pessimism = results.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Shite game but mainly down to stoke been utter trash, united controlled the game and looked comfortable. Rooney did not look out of place at CM.

:rvp :carrick.



Ohh and Di Canio is fucking hilarious great celebrations.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pessimism = results.


Does it really? :downing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

The best result for the Chelsea/City game is North Korea's nuclear missile hits Wembley. I can't stand either side. I just hope Wigan can pull off the upset in the final against whoever it is, think it'll be City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Hammers will be a much tougher test on wednesday and mandy carroll is back in scoring form.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

phew, really tough game, they had more shots on and off target than us, we really had to step up our game for this one, next we got another really difficult game at upton park, i'd snap your hand off if you offered me a draw now, but unfortunately cant see anything but a Carroll hattrick, 3-0 to west ham......






Good to see RVP getting a goal finally, hopefully he will push on from here. Dont know why Stoke thought long shots was the way to go, de gea's shot stopping is one of his strengths. Jones again had a good game at right back, but i still think we look more dangerous with Rafael there. Expect Welbeck and Cleverley to come back into the team on wednesday.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Does it really? :downing


Yes.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: PAOLO*

Don't think i've ever gave less fucks for a cup semi-final.

i think i've watched one final since it switched to ITV. Hope the beeb get the rights back for the coverage eventually.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> Yes.


In that case were defo getting relegated next year :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Good win, never in doubt.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Haha class.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

:wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Vile :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


>


Amazing :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Brutal from Milner, hilarious 'finish' from Kompany.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I hear Newcastle fans going around causing havoc in their city :lmao. People love any excuse to go fucking mental and give the police grief.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> I hear Newcastle fans going around causing havoc in their city :lmao. People love any excuse to go fucking mental and give the police grief.





> Newcastle United fans caused chaos around Newcastle Central Station, forcing police to close off the Metro temporarily.
> 
> http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...by-newcastle-united-fans-in-city-centre-after


Video in the article, gaggle of mongs :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Digging through bins for bottles :lol.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Thatcher looking up from hell at these guys and the Millwall fans with a fucking smirk on her face I bet.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

Ridiculous, they should be aiming those bottles at the linesman not the police :rvp

But really, fucking idiots.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Thatcher looking up from hell at these guys and the Millwall fans with a fucking smirk on her face I bet.


Millwall fans love thatcher so she might return the love :jones


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Millwall fans love thatcher so she might return the love :jones


And start helping Millwall out? Well, at least it would put an end to over twenty years of United receiving all that fortunate luck granted to them by the devil :fergie

LOL Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> And start helping Millwall out? Well, at least it would put an end to over twenty years of United receiving all that fortunate luck granted to them by the devil :fergie
> 
> LOL Chelsea


Dark Lord Mr Ferguson.


Chelsea when they play city fpalm

Congrats on winning the fa cup city.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Magsimus clearly the guy bleeding.

Aguero is something else. On this form the best player in the league, he's like a more explosive, more likeable Suarez.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

It's not over yet, Chelsea have an ace up their sleeve :zorres


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

Good win for United today, great to see RVP back among the goals.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

It is time :zorres


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

ZORRES TIME


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

BAAAAA


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

IMMEDIATE IMPACT :zorres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> IMMEDIATE IMPACT :zorres


:lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

City haven't conceded at all during their FA Cup run. Torres is brought on. 60 seconds later...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Would like to see this go into extra time.


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Disgraceful from Aguero. That was worth 3 red cards.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Aguero should be off for that, how the fuck did the ref miss it :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Chris Foy again. Actually, how's he allowed to referee this game given his recent mistakes?!fpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> Magsimus clearly the guy bleeding.
> 
> Aguero is something else. On this form the best player in the league, he's like a more explosive, *more likeable Suarez*.


He won't be if he makes anymore tackles like that :suarez1


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Clear penalty. Kompany nearly had Torres' shirt off.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*

Foy's had a stinker the past ten minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Foy really doesn't want extra time.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: PAOLO*

:hazard


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

I wouldn't want extra time either, the golf is on soon I think.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*

I wanted another half hour of that


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*

I seriously think Foy has it in for Chelsea.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Need to make the roast, thank god no extra time. Sit down for Masters to cheer on Snedeker & Kuchar later. Win me £££ you bastards!


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Fantastic game. Obviously would have liked to win, but City are better than us and always seem to beat us.

If we win against Fulham, I'll be happy, as finishing in the top 4 is the most important thing this season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*










:kun


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*

Always hate playing City, they seem to pull it out everytime. Looked promising towards the end but the better team won overall. With that being said, what the hell was Aguero doing?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Nige™ said:


> Need to make the roast, thank god no extra time. Sit down for Masters to cheer on Snedeker & Kuchar later. Win me £££ you bastards!


FUCK YOU

Have Adam Scott and Jason Day backed. Scott's taking it home.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: PAOLO*

That Aguero stamp was truly bizarre. With the FA changing the rules after the McManaman incident, I guess that means Aguero should have a 3 game ban.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

fully deserved too

RUSH of blood to the head. you can see his face and know he's going for it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> I hear Newcastle fans going around causing havoc in their city :lmao. People love any excuse to go fucking mental and give the police grief.


"Fans" :lmao come on man, they're braindead chavs who won't even have been at the game.

First of all, Sunderland :clap fully deserved win. Wanted it way more. Congrats to SHEP THE FASCIST and the rest, you'll have been waiting a while for that one.

Ugh @ that Pardew pic, what a fucking cunt. Sums him up.


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


> :kun


Kunt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

If he gets banned, misses the Spurs game and Spurs win, I will hate him.

Don't get why he did it. Don't really care either, as Luiz is not hurt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> fully deserved too
> 
> RUSH of blood to the head. you can see his face and know he's going for it.



You can see it in his face after luiz stepped across him, has happened to all of us but still nasty stuff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

So according to Mancini the Aguero's tackle wasnt bad as he is a good guy and apparently Torres fouled Kompany instead of the other way round........


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Magsimus said:


> "Fans" :lmao come on man, they're braindead chavs who won't even have been at the game.
> 
> First of all, Sunderland :clap fully deserved win. Wanted it way more. Congrats to SHEP THE FASCIST and the rest, you'll have been waiting a while for that one.
> 
> Ugh @ that Pardew pic, what a fucking cunt. Sums him up.



I was going to say "fans" i wasn't having a go at newcastle fans as a whole got no real opinion on sunderland/newcastle it's just morons who like i said will use any excuse to go nuts.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> Have Adam Scott and Jason Day backed. Scott's taking it home.


Just put a £5 on Scott @ 7/2.

I put £10 on 'Four Chances To Win' before it started on Thursday, Snedeker, Dustin Johnson, Kuchar & Bubba @ 15/2. I'm not fussy. Any of the four will do.

I think Scott will take it tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Scott gonna choke :robben2


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Horses will fuck you up, why even bother.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Luiz had it coming, he's a dirty cunt so it's nice to see him getting a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*



> Nile ranger ‏@NilePowerRanger 20m
> 
> Di canio's my type of MANAGER


Oh Nile. Focus on being a gangster instead.











Newcastle fan squaring up to a horse. Triffic.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

Agureo was probably thinking of playing Ultimate Team after the game . Then came face to face with the enemy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

I've been hard on him virtually the whole season, but Bertrand was very good today. If he could continue those performances then... he can rise his value and get us some good money :side:



Silent Alarm said:


> Luiz had it coming, he's a dirty cunt so it's nice to see him getting a taste of his own medicine.


You may have a point there.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> Oh Nile. Focus on being a gangster instead.





> Former Newcastle striker Nile Ranger given 12-month community order for pulling girlfriend's hair in row


THUG LIFE :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Nile didn't choose the thug lyf


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I'm waiting for Nile to become a rapper and have his first video filmed around the rough streets of newcastle.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: PAOLO*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ns-dance-grave-Margaret-Thatcher-Reading.html

Read the top rated comments if your in need of a laugh

This is one is decent

"Thats it, after 30 years supporting Liverpool I now want nothing to do with them. I see it is ok to revel in the death of an individual as long as that person is not a Liverpool fan. Pay respects to some dead but rejoice at the death of another. Sick and sad people."

:westbrook2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ns-dance-grave-Margaret-Thatcher-Reading.html
> 
> Read the top rated comments if your in need of a laugh
> 
> This is one is decent
> 
> "Thats it, after 30 years supporting Liverpool I now want nothing to do with them. I see it is ok to revel in the death of an individual as long as that person is not a Liverpool fan. Pay respects to some dead but rejoice at the death of another. Sick and sad people."
> 
> :westbrook2




Shock horror comments on the daily fail defending her.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: PAOLO*

Some of the comments are downright hilarious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*










:fergie :rvp



also hope Stoke go down 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

It's even better slightly slowed down.

So romantic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ns-dance-grave-Margaret-Thatcher-Reading.html
> 
> Read the top rated comments if your in need of a laugh
> 
> This is one is decent
> 
> "Thats it, after 30 years supporting Liverpool I now want nothing to do with them. I see it is ok to revel in the death of an individual as long as that person is not a Liverpool fan. Pay respects to some dead but rejoice at the death of another. Sick and sad people."
> 
> :westbrook2


Lol that those comments. Stupid fans are stupid. Does remind me of something Bananas would say though :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


> :fergie :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> also hope Stoke go down 8*D



Anders and Welbeck in the background :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Lol that those comments. Stupid fans are stupid. Does remind me of something Bananas would say though :side:


Yeah, because stupid fans are stupid so it would be something he'd say. :fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










WHAT A WHORE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> WHAT A WHORE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Interesting weekend, nice to know that peace and love is widespread in English football after watching Millwall fans dancing with Police Officers at Wembley in something that was so beautiful it made a young girl cry and I'm man enough to admit it even brought a tear to my eye and the events of today where Newcastle fans donated some bottles to the Sunderland fans who we all known are well known bottle collectors, unfortunately the weekend was slightly marred by Robin Van Persie who mistakenly thought Fergie was doing a fascist salute and gave him a bear hug to teach him a lesson although I do understand RVP has since apologised.

Was at the Emirates yesterday, tons of tourists were there most of whom seemed to be German, there was a couple of lads in the one the Arsenal shops just walking around in there Borussia Dortmund jacket but I am glad to say they were actually German and not Football Hipsters (unless they were German Football Hipsters...). where I was sat I was mostly surrounded by families and was possibly the quietest part of the stadium, at times it really did feel like I was the only one singing in the part, even my wanker mate who was sat next to me did very little singing reason being is he doesn't want to "look like a nob" in his words (coward)

The match itself was good, Arsenal had the better of the game up until the Norwich goal, after which they became sloppy and Norwich were looking very solid at the back I was certain it was gonna be one of those days for Arsenal up until the penalty which wasn't even a penalty since Giroud also had hold of the Norwich defenders shirt, and they do have the right to feel hard done for the 3'rd goal for the foul with Giroud coming onto the header with his feet raised and Walcott being offside. Do feel sorry for Norwich after that like I said they did defend for most 85 minutes at least but I would happily bet £10 that Norwich will still be a Premier League team at the start of next season


----------



## The Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


>


:lmao



Vader13 said:


>


WTF? Lol 



united_07 said:


> :fergie :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> also hope Stoke go down 8*D


Anders face is a proper ahhhh moment, giggs as well. Made me chuckle so much that celebration then RvP high giving crap out buttner hand to to end it all. 

So happy to get the win was a good performance to which makes a refreshing change but stoke look like a team who short on confidence & sinking fast they offered nothing all game. Also worth thinking about if get win v whu & villa & mcfc don't beat spurs next weekend then we will have guard of honour v Arsenal at emirates.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Either going to emirates as champs or winning it their would be epic :rvp, also be content to win it vs chelsea.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Need to do the job vs hammers and villa first i know it's tempting to look ahead and what could happen.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Either going to emirates as champs or winning it their would be epic :rvp, also be content to win it vs chelsea.


I Like us to wrap up PL title as soon as we can then see we're the rest of the season takes us. I'm not bothered about breaking Chelsea 95points tally to be honest I mean be great don't get me wrong if we did it but winning leagues & cups what counts at end of season. Wouldn't be shocked if RvP goes on a mini run of scoring goals again till end of the season now. 

Also did anyone else notice that Giggs & Young were not used today? I know both were not needed but showed to me that SAF still as ruthless as ever. Both poor last week v mcfc so kept them off pitch, done it last week with Clev who didn't have best game v Chelsea 2 weeks ago. Ando another player who below par v Sunderland kept off team sheets & Nani as well was shocking v Chelsea. Maybe its hints at few things for summer but says to me that even at 71 SAF still able be cold when he has to. 

Also with the summer just around the corner & season nearly over I'm wondering what everyone is thinking involving areas of the pitch there team needs to strengthen & who they think there club will realistically bring in? Pretty clear we need a CM & CDM lord knows who we will buy though in that department but a player i think we do need is a left footed LW I'm hoping we can get deal done with Porto to bring in James Rodriguez this summer to solve that issue.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Bar Man U we should really win our last games, Everton, Fulham, Qpr, Wigan and then Newcastle. Need to cut the stupid shit and play like we did the last 5 minutes yesterday.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Andy Carroll to spark the collapse Wednesday night with a brace.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> Andy Carroll to spark the collapse Wednesday night with a brace.


Oliver Giroud to finish off the collapse :WeNeedAGiroudSmiley


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



The Monster said:


> I Like us to wrap up PL title as soon as we can then see we're the rest of the season takes us. I'm not bothered about breaking Chelsea 95points tally to be honest I mean be great don't get me wrong if we did it but winning leagues & cups what counts at end of season. Wouldn't be shocked if RvP goes on a mini run of scoring goals again till end of the season now.
> 
> Also did anyone else notice that Giggs & Young were not used today? I know both were not needed but showed to me that SAF still as ruthless as ever. Both poor last week v mcfc so kept them off pitch, done it last week with Clev who didn't have best game v Chelsea 2 weeks ago. Ando another player who below par v Sunderland kept off team sheets & Nani as well was shocking v Chelsea. Maybe its hints at few things for summer but says to me that even at 71 SAF still able be cold when he has to.
> 
> Also with the summer just around the corner & season nearly over I'm wondering what everyone is thinking involving areas of the pitch there team needs to strengthen & who they think there club will realistically bring in? Pretty clear we need a CM lord knows who we will buy though but player think need is a left footed LW I'm hoping we can get deal done with Porto to bring in James Rodriguez.



Young is injured, nani and ando look all but done and out the door tbh. Good chance giggs or cleverley will start vs west ham but you never know with SAF team selections these days.

Any of Bale, Ronaldo or Rodriguez would be nice :fergie, i know two of them are unlikely.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*'nother clean sheet btw.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *'nother clean sheet btw.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Bar Everton we should really win our last games, Man U, Fulham, Qpr, Wigan and then Newcastle. Need to cut the stupid shit and play like we did the last 5 minutes yesterday.


Fixed.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Young is injured, nani and ando look all but done and out the door tbh. Good chance giggs or cleverley will start vs west ham but you never know with SAF team selections these days.
> 
> Any of Bale, Ronaldo or Rodriguez would be nice :fergie, i know two of them are unlikely.


Yeah young was injured but even if he wasn't I expect saf would of kept him on bench like done with few players the last few weeks everybody has there part to play but just saf showing players that don't perform will be given cold shoulder. This season IMO most of the squad players have been very lacklustre it's something we should improve on next season. In our best season the squad/bench players all done well when come in when do this it keeps the side competitive as means a player may lose his spot in next game so keeps everybody on there toes. 

Ronaldo will stay at Real Madrid I believe he will sign a new deal at Real Madrid. Bale if spurs miss out on top 4 finish this season will leave this summer & Real Madrid already tapping him up like they do with all there targets & Bale seems fancy himself in different league & I expect Real Madrid sign him either this season or next. Which is a shame as think he be a star under SAF at OT so more realistic to sign a player likes James Rodriguez from Porto as Porto selling club & can see him wanting to join us, we have scouted/watched him a lot & his 21 with a lot of potential & give us different dimension to our attacking player. His buyout clause is a bit of issue though (€45M/£36 Million) but maybe offer Anderson in a cash plus player type deal to them?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: PAOLO*

Guess what fellas, I got on telly twice, best time in that little slow motion package at the end, just before the old guy snogged that blonde bird.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*






AHL TEACH THAT FOOKING SMUG PRICK HORSE LIKE


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

That poor horse will probably end up in a Tesco burger by the end of the week as well.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

What kind of scumbag punches a horse? My god.fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

He actually punched the horse?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

MONGO



Spoiler: The reference, ps if you don't know the reference without checking this you are a bad person


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

One of the funniest things i've watched he punched a fucking horse :lmao. What an utter twat, shit punch and the horse took it like a champ.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Trying so hard to think of a horse related pun, but the best I could come up with was something about _*Grass* Knuckles._ 8*D

:downing


What a knob though :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Wha....I Don.....I..... He punched a fucking horse :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*

What a fucking mong :lmao

Copper should've kicked seven shades of shit out of him, or better yet let the horse loose.

Most embarrassed I've ever been at a football game today, won't be forgetting it in a hurry no matter how much I try. My Pardew hate seems to be justified huh.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Either going to emirates as champs or winning it their would be epic :rvp, also be content to win it vs chelsea.


Well RVP did promise the Arsenal fans that he'd bring the title to the Emirates. :cashley


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*

There are things that are just too moronic to even bother with. This would be one of them. Who punches a horse? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I wonder how long it will be until the Premier League finally get realised of match fixing.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder how long it will be until the Premier League finally get realised of match fixing.


Is that a FACHT?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder how long it will be until the Premier League finally get realised of match fixing.


What makes you say this?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Haven't Germany, Turkey etc all come out and been caught of match fixing recently, I think it'd be a bit narrow minded to think that some games in the English division aren't fixed. I mean what I witnessed in the Arsenal/Norwich game for example could definitely be looked at. Coincidentally, Arsenal/West Brom on the last day of last season regarding Fulops performance.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Truth will come out one day :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Ohhh cookie after the hilarity of the past page or so and a horse getting punch you have to come and put this thread on a downer.


Dwayne you be quiet :fergie2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Things just happen to be so coincidental in football that I'm not believing it any more. I was actually watching the Arsenal game with a mate on Saturday and I said to him round about the 70th minute that if Arsenal haven't scored by the 85th minute, they will either get a goal that's offside that will count or they'll get a penalty that will go there way. Funnily enough, they ended up getting both.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ohhh cookie after the hilarity of the past page or so and a horse getting punch you have to come and put this thread on a downer.
> 
> 
> Dwayne you be quiet :fergie2


I haven't caught up on recent pages but I'll take your word for it. I'll go check it out :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

I do hate it when fans of little teams have to create conspiracy theories to explain why they'll forever be in the shadow of the bigger teams


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

your claim loses a bit of its credibility when its a spurs fan only giving examples of arsenal matches being fixed


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> I do hate it when fans of little teams have to create conspiracy theories to explain why they'll forever be in the shadow of the bigger teams


:jordan3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Bale isn't even good. It's just FIXED to make him look good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Hmmm... Norwich did get a soft free kick that led to their goal, tbf.

What was Arsenal's penalty actually for? And I didn't spot an offside for their goal, but if I'm being honest, I wasn't paying close attention.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Tbh it wouldn't suprise me if something came out that was true and people had solid evidence about match fixing in the prem or any league in the UK.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

If there is a case, I won't be surprised if we are involved, but Rafa still finds a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> I do hate it when fans of little teams have to create conspiracy theories to explain why they'll forever be in the shadow of the bigger teams


Football existed before the Premier League kiddo. 



united_07 said:


> your claim loses a bit of its credibility when its a spurs fan only giving examples of arsenal matches being fixed


Wasn't Bruce Grobelaar found guilty of match fixing?



Joel said:


> Hmmm... Norwich did get a soft free kick that led to their goal, tbf.
> 
> What was Arsenal's penalty actually for? And I didn't spot an offside for their goal, but if I'm being honest, I wasn't paying close attention.


Very soft free kick, the guy fell over his own legs. Penalty was for pretty much nothing. Offside goal was for the third goal, Walcott was offside in build up to Podolski's goal.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

THE HANDSOME ONE got dragged to the ground, ref from six yards away didn't give it, linesman on the other side of the pitch did.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Haven't Germany, Turkey etc all come out and been caught of match fixing recently, I think it'd be a bit narrow minded to think that some games in the English division aren't fixed. I mean what I witnessed in the Arsenal/Norwich game for example could definitely be looked at. Coincidentally, Arsenal/West Brom on the last day of last season regarding Fulops performance.


Your entitled to your opinion, but I think match fixing claims are a bit drastic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> THE HANDSOME ONE got dragged to the ground, ref from six yards away didn't give it, linesman on the other side of the pitch did.


It's certainly interesting. Linesman from 5 yards away couldn't see the ball go out for a goal kick, yet gave a corner and then somehow saw a 'penalty' from like you said other side of the pitch whilst the referee didn't and no Arsenal players even appealed and then he didn't even see offside from 5 yards away. 

It's not even me being bitter, Arsenal will finish 3rd, I said that since we fucked up our chance against Fulham. I said it back in December that if anyone misses out on top four other than us it will be Chelsea. Looking at there run in, our run in and the potential games they still have regarding Europa League I still think we are favourites for fourth place.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Tbf I think it was a pen (no surprise :side and found it strange that the ref didn't give it anyway.

EDIT: Tried to find a gif of the foul on twitter, saw girouds penis instead :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Tbf I think it was a pen (no surprise :side and found it strange that the ref didn't give it anyway.
> 
> *EDIT: Tried to find a gif of the foul on twitter, saw girouds penis instead :lmao :lmao :lmao*


:darren


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> :darren


I think I've found my new rep image :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Truth will come out one day :fergie


Liverpool have been excepting enormous amounts of money under the table from Man U since 1992 to keep us down - FACHT 

Also Rafa was murdered in 2009 and replaced with an LIFELIKE robot by Roman's goons - ANOTHER FACHT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> I think I've found my new rep image :brodgers



:jones, i hope he doesn't score past us.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Saw an Arsenal player look at the ref funny. If it was a Tottenham player he'd be sent straight off but because it's Arsenal...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/match-fixing-champions-league-game-1585390

A fixed football game and Liverpool still nearly fuck it up :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> Saw an Arsenal player look at the ref funny. If it was a Tottenham player he'd be sent straight off but because it's Arsenal...


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Liverpool have been excepting enormous amounts of money under the table from Man U since 1992 to keep us down - FACHT
> 
> Also Rafa was murdered in 2009 and replaced with an LIFELIKE robot by Roman's goons - ANOTHER FACHT


We also have to keep our 'chances converted' percentage under a certain amount or the team bus will explode.

:fergie


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/match-fixing-champions-league-game-1585390
> 
> A fixed football game and Liverpool still nearly fuck it up :brodgers


Hey Rousey, how did you guys do in terms of the Fandango chant/theme at Goodison?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Was played outside the ground before kick off and a few people went for it in the pubs.

Bit hard when the only chant at Goodison is ever "Everton, Evertonnnnn, Everton, Ton Ton Tonnnnn, Everton! TON TON TONNNN"

Fandango is still tweeting to Everton though :lmao TRUE BLUE :mark:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Haven't Germany, Turkey etc all come out and been caught of match fixing recently, I think it'd be a bit narrow minded to think that some games in the English division aren't fixed. I mean what I witnessed in the Arsenal/Norwich game for example could definitely be looked at. Coincidentally, Arsenal/West Brom on the last day of last season regarding Fulops performance.


Ref had a real shite game tbh, Arsenal should've had a penalty in the first half when a Norwich player handled the ball inside the box and then when Norwich scored from a really soft freekick but the goons shouldn't have had a corner, it should've been a goal kick and then that led to a penalty(which was a defo penalty imo), Walcott's definitely offside though when the ball came off Giroud but the speed of the build up was pretty quick so I'd give the linesman the benefit of the doubt.

Can't really blame you for thinking that the game is rigged to be honest.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

I hope Cookie Monster is fucking CRYING.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

It is naive to write it off. It's certainly possible that a player/official could be bribed. Does that mean it's going on? No, but it could. Grobbelaar, Segers and I think Fashanu were caught out. I remember Grobbelaar was. I let in 6 goals in a kid's game for the mighty Leyland Albion at Euxton Villa on the weekend after it came out and I was accused of doing the same. I remember it like it was yesterday!

*Edit:* This Fandango revolution is going to Ewood on Tuesday (I hope). I mean Ewood's so quiet anyway it can't be hard to get it heard, besides there's no Kean Out chants so what's left to be sung?!

I just hope Cena does get the Poznan on Raw!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Was played outside the ground before kick off and a few people went for it in the pubs.
> 
> Bit hard when the only chant at Goodison is ever "Everton, Evertonnnnn, Everton, Ton Ton Tonnnnn, Everton! TON TON TONNNN"
> 
> Fandango is still tweeting to Everton though :lmao TRUE BLUE :mark:


Sounds good. I can definitely see Fandango going to Goodison Park when they come over to England next week. Should provide a few laughs.


----------



## Andre

*Re: PAOLO*

Fucking hell, fans of other teams are more bothered about the decisions than I was :lol

Here's the most up to date version of the debatable decisions table for those who are bothered, it's a bit behind though:

http://www.debatabledecisions.com/english-premier-league-tables

Arsenal have had the most (+/-) spawny decisions and that's without taking yesterday's match into account :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> Have Adam Scott and Jason Day backed. Scott's taking it home.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

^^Arrogance isn't pretty son!

Thankfully plonked a fiver on him earlier, pays for my Rovers ticket on Tuesday night.


----------



## CGS

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fucking hell, fans of other teams are more bothered about the decisions than I was :lol
> 
> Here's the most up to date version of the debatable decisions table for those who are bothered, it's a bit behind though:
> 
> http://www.debatabledecisions.com/english-premier-league-tables
> 
> Arsenal have had the most (+/-) spawny decisions and that's without taking yesterday's match into account :hmm:


We would be top 4

enaldo 

In regards to the match fixing claims it certainly is possible but I doubt there its happening in England. Especially doubt it happened in the arsenal/Norwich match. Especially when you consider that Norwich should have never had a free kick to score from in the first place let alone arsenals questionable decisions


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

still better looking than Luke Chadwick


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> still better looking than Luke Chadwick


United really do like an ugly fucker don't they?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Obviously will still lose this game, eh United fans (not named SEABS, WOOLCOCK and SN0WMAN)?


Ahem.

I had my mate over today (TheIllusiveMan) to watch all the football today. I said to him before the Stoke game that I hope we win today so the pessimism from the United posters here simmers down. Yet I now see predictions for Carroll scoring a hattrick against us on Wednesday... for shame!

I've always stated I know United are going to win the league; what has bothered me is their performances, especially in the past month where they appeared to all be on holiday, showing no motivation or fighting spirit. Thankfully, that all changed today against a poor Stoke side. United were brilliant for the first 20 minutes, sort of went quiet for a period, then came back into it second half, faded out again and allowed Stoke more time on the ball as we sat back and then finished strongly at the end. Needless to say, it was a much better performance and we got the much-needed 3 points.

I really enjoyed the Carrick/Rooney/Kagawa partnership in midfield. Rooney really gelled in the role of midfield like he did last season when he had to play there by default as most of our players were out injured. Once again, he looked good here in that role. Carrick was sublime once again, some of his link-up play with Rooney and Kagawa is a joy to watch. Kagawa was great, just kept getting in pockets of space, dribbling past Stoke players and cutting inside causing problems for the Stoke backline. All 3 played well.

Vidic/Ferdinand continue to shine at the back together and I thought Hernandez played his part well also. He held the ball, brought players into the game and once again showed some good build up play with Van Persie. Speaking of Van Persie, it was a positive to see him score and show that emotion after scoring the penalty. Hopefully this will take him on a roll now where he will start scoring for fun again.

All in all, a good day and now to enjoy Monday (my 25th Birthday).


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> United really do like an ugly fucker don't they?












"You wot mate?"



Foreshadowed said:


> I had my mate over today (TheIllusiveMan) to watch all the football today. I said to him before the Stoke game that I hope we win today so the pessimism from the United posters here simmers down. Yet I now see predictions for Carroll scoring a hattrick against us on Wednesday... for shame!


To be fair they're joking around. I mean Silent Alarm even had a picture of Bebe as his sig!


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

I think tomorrow (well later today), I may try to create an Ugly Fucker's Football Club starting XI.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> I think tomorrow (well later today), I may try to create an Ugly Fucker's Football Club starting XI.


It will basically be an all star Liverpool and Man u lineup won't it? :jose


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> I think tomorrow (well later today), I may try to create an Ugly Fucker's Football Club starting XI.


May I suggest Charlie Adam?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

I know one ugly player United chose not to sign










Chose :terry1


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> It will basically be an all star Liverpool and Man u lineup won't it? :jose


Dirk GOAT(c) surely 

Scholes pinging balls out to his right wing, would be a sight to behold


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










Gotta get the legendary FOD in as well











EDIT: Found a pic of the pen decision btw










Kamara leaned back more to clear it and THE HANDSOME ONE hit the deck.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Dirk GOAT(c) surely












Pretty much. I dare anyone to find an uglier face.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


>


Not that ugly to be fair, and to be honest I would not wanna call him ugly to his face because he looks the type who would know you the fuck out if you even look at him oddly 

But for goalkeeper I would have to go for










Adam Bogdan


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


>


By Pool standards Flanno looks great


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Straight outta Lord of the rings and i don't mean Orlando or Viggo.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Don't forget we need a ref for this team


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh wait found a contender for Kuyt



Spoiler: ...















:suarez2


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Liverpool 2011/2012 team picture is all you need really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Oh wait found a contender for Kuyt
> 
> :suarez2


:brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

http://www.uglyfootballers.com/


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

So ugly 11 vs handsome 11



Spoiler: handsome 11



GK








LB








CB








CB








RB









LM








CM








CM








RM








ST








ST


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

11 beckham's trump 11 prilo's


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

ahem


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> 11 beckham's trump 11 prilo's












Although Pirlo's :BEARD > Beck's :BEARD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

In the words of Egame, Beckham is the GOAT.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I definitely miss Niko's beauty.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Bryan Oviedo >>>>> all


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

MANLIEST TALK EVER GUYS AMIRITE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> MANLIEST TALK EVER GUYS AMIRITE


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Yeah this thread can get weird when the aussies aren't around.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> Yeah this thread can get weird when the aussies aren't around.



:lmao it does seem to go off topic when it's mainly the brits and irish posting.

Usally posting about boobs or something but nige or seabs instigate that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Feel disgusted A.H hasn't posted Arteta.

The most handsome player in the league and has been for years.










A face chiseled by the Gods.

EDIT: Look at that fucking hair. It's perfect!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

If i didn't know about your obssesion with taylor swift mozza i'd expect you to be the first to come out of the closet on here :cashley.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

David Ginola, a man who has only got better looking the older he gets 










:wilkins

EDIT: can't help but feel Egame is gonna dig up these posts one day to make us humble.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Feel disgusted A.H hasn't posted Arteta.
> 
> The most handsome player in the league and has been for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A face chiseled by the Gods.
> 
> EDIT: Look at that fucking hair. It's perfect!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

How could I forget Ginola?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Don't mind me, I'm just straightenin' up this thread a little...










De Gea has nice eyes. Aww shit...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

what the fuck is that shit? get out of here **** ALARM










there we go


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*










How could you not love this guy? He's as cute as a button.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: PAOLO*

No one has posted a good looking black player yet #racists


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

Get the tissues out BANANAS, here's your black man.

Joleon Ribery.


----------



## Zen

*Re: PAOLO*

Chelsea played alright, Man City was lucky cause of the refs :side:... all that's left is the Europa League now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

being outplayed for 60 minutes doesn't happen because of luck


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

needs more :xabi

so here's a big pic










:xabi


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PAOLO*



Vader13 said:


> Get the tissues out BANANAS, here's your black man.
> 
> Joleon Ribery.


My word 

:wilkins


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

*Wigan:*
Man City (A)
West Ham (A)
Tottenham (H)
West Brom (A)
Swansea (H)
Arsenal (A)
Aston Villa (H)

*Aston Villa:*
Man Utd (A)
Sunderland (H)
Norwich (A)
Chelsea (H)
Wigan (A)

*Stoke:*
QPR (A)
Norwich (H)
Sunderland (A)
Tottenham (H)
Southampton (A)

*Sunderland:*
Everton (H)
Aston Villa (A)
Stoke (H)
Southampton (H)
Tottenham (A)

*Norwich:*
Reading (H)
Stoke (A)
Aston Villa (H)
West Brom (H)
Man City (A)

*Newcastle:*
West Brom (A)
Liverpool (H)
West Ham (A)
QPR (A)
Arsenal (H)

--

How big are those Stoke fixtures. I mean there next 3 are must win. If they lose to QPR then they are in real shit. I DO however think this is the year Wigan finally go down sadly for Martinez. They need to get a win from one of there next 2 games in my opinion, can't see them winning at City, but a win at Upton Park is possible. I think we'll win at the DW, it's a ground that has been kind to us more so than when we play them at home! But they have some REAL tough fixtures and they need to win there games in hand, they are however there toughest games.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

What a week to be a *Sunderland* fan. Thatcher dies and we beat the mags 3-0


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Those last few pages :wilkins


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

For *Shep*

http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums...960CA99-1383-000000E9EEFEE255_zpsf29c7ca1.mp4


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd happily take 4 points from our final five games (I'm a Newcastle fan, in case you hadn't guessed!). West Brom (A), West Ham (A) and QPR (A) are all games we could and probably should get at least something from. 

Ideal scenario would be to be safe by the last game but have Arsenal still needing points. We could surprise them and fuck their season up.

Although at the same time, if WE still need points to survive on the last day of the season, I think it's hello Championship again!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

I'll try again


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Yikes at the last few pages. Spurs fans accusing Arsenal of match fixing and guys posting pictures of ugly men in shorts?








*


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

I'm very sad I missed out on all the faggotry.

I'd like to see us try this on Wednesday vs Fulham:

Cech
Azpi Ivanovic Terry Cole
Luiz Oscar
Moses Mata Hazard
Zorres

I've had enough of Mikel. He has no bite at all. Luiz has been our best defender this season (mistakes are still there, but he has games where he's just fantastic), but he'd bring urgency and aggression to that midfield. Dropping Oscar back would give us someone who can control the midfield and he needs to be in the centre not on the wing and it's clear as day that Rafa is not going to let him play central attacking midfielder over Mata. Get some natural width on the wing with Moses and Zorres gets a start as he has played well and looks very positive at this moment.

Anything less than 3 points will be a disaster. Hoping Everton do a job on Arsenal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

What is everyone finding more interesting, the top four or the relegation battle?

Personally, I've been enjoying the relegation battle a lot more, surprise surprise. I just hope Stoke go down. The world would be a lot better place if there dire football is clogging up the Championship instead of the Premier League.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

Relegation Battle but I'm probably biased :side:


Yesterdays win was our first since before this thread was made, JEEEEEEEEESUS aolo


----------



## Samoon

*Re: PAOLO*

The relegation battle, it has been really very interesting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

The relegation battle in the Championship > All.

The title race is fun too, we were almost away, now were only 15 points clear and City have a game in hand. FUCKED.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: PAOLO*

Got a few laughs out of this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

fa cup battle


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*

The relegation battle in the Championship is crazy. Win a game, you're 12th, lose, you're in danger.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> I'm very sad I missed out on all the faggotry.
> 
> I'd like to see us try this on Wednesday vs Fulham:
> 
> Cech
> Azpi Ivanovic Terry Cole
> Luiz Oscar
> Moses Mata Hazard
> Zorres
> 
> I've had enough of Mikel. He has no bite at all. Luiz has been our best defender this season (mistakes are still there, but he has games where he's just fantastic), but he'd bring urgency and aggression to that midfield. Dropping Oscar back would give us someone who can control the midfield and he needs to be in the centre not on the wing and it's clear as day that Rafa is not going to let him play central attacking midfielder over Mata. Get some natural width on the wing with Moses and Zorres gets a start as he has played well and looks very positive at this moment.
> 
> Anything less than 3 points will be a disaster. Hoping Everton do a job on Arsenal.


Read an interview from Luiz before talking about the Sergio tackle. 

Came across a very real lad.



> "Aguero's a great player, he needs to be honest with himself and say, 'I don't like to do bad tackles'," said Luiz. "It was five seconds of anger and I forgive him."
> 
> "I didn't see it because I was on my back but I felt it a little bit. Sometimes in a game people have five seconds when they are angry and do things they don't like to do. I think it was that."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Luiz is a dirty prick, just because he trots out a few cliches doesn't make him a ''real lad.''


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

He gives it out and takes it without crying about it.

When you have people like Rooney and Scholes throwing out tackles in your team I guess it makes it clear you know about dirty pricks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

good to see the focus isn't on the team making the fa cup final but one event in the game

typical.

aguero made a mistake, it was a poor tackle, no one was injured, okay, move on. i dont recall this level of focus when whelan stamped on javi. if he gets banned, he gets banned, and everyone can celebrate the banning of the dangerous, disgusting, horrible, dirty leg breaker sergio aguero.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> He gives it out and takes it without crying about it.
> 
> When you have people like Rooney and Scholes throwing out tackles in your team I guess it makes it clear you know about dirty pricks.


Why bring United players into it? I'm not going to deny that they're dirty fuckers.



> Aguero is a great player but he needs to be honest with himself and say, “I don’t like to do bad tackles”.
> *‘Kids see the game and they want to see the good things and not the bad — I would apologise. Football is beautiful, but sometimes in games people have five seconds like that — I forgive him because I have a good heart. I don’t like to beat people.’*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...s-horror-tackle-David-Luiz.html#ixzz2QXUUG2Qw
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Being a dirty cunt on the pitch and then masking it with a few run of the mill media friendly phrases doesn't do much in my book.










''Whoops, sorry. But hey, football is beautiful and these things happen.''

He had it coming and it was funny that it was a guy about half his size who took him out.

(Aguero should still be banned, of course :side


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> Why bring United players into it? I'm not going to deny that they're dirty fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a dirty cunt on the pitch and then masking it with a few run of the mill media friendly phrases doesn't do much in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Whoops, sorry. But hey, football is beautiful and these things happen.''
> 
> He had it coming and it was funny that it was a guy about half his size *who took him out*.
> 
> (Aguero should still be banned, of course :side


Define the bolded please. Did he take Luiz out for dinner after? As he sure didn't take him out of the game.


----------



## MOX

*Re: PAOLO*

The footballers in the team I support are tougher than the footballers in the team you support. And they're taller and have bigger junk. Their teeth are straighter and they have less unsightly body hair then the players in the team you support.

so hahahahhahaha fuck you i win


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Fernando Amorebieta is signing for Fulham. Pretty decent signing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Jol is one sneaky motherfucker in the transfer window. Always pulls out a few gems. Could be a really top signing, although he hasn't performed nearly as well this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

kun won't be suspended apparently.

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

That is fucking laughable


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PAOLO*

Amorebieta going to Fulham? Well played Jol.

Also, Aguero not suspended? Fucking joke. Not really surprised, they didn't do anything about McManaman after all.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Gotta protect dem refs. Suspending him would be admitting that the ref made a massive cock-up.

:lions


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

If a referee gets something wrong the FA refuses to touch it as it would "undermine the referees". Instead they just demote them to League One for a few weeks. Ridiculous.


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*










How can anyone hate on this guy? He's like a big kid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

People consider him one of footballs _characters_ just because he has big hair and because he's a defender who doesn't know how to defend.

I can't stand him.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> People consider him one of footballs _characters_ just because he has big hair and because he's a defender who doesn't know how to defend.
> 
> I can't stand him.


Same. (Mainly cause of FIFA :side

Aguero not suspended means he can play Spurs :hb


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*No punishment? So surely that must mean the ref saw it and thought it was fair. Either way someone in charge of football (or matches) has seen that and deemed it to be fair and not worthy of any suspension for dangerous play. 








*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Same. (Mainly cause of FIFA :side
> 
> Aguero not suspended means he can play Spurs :hb


Wouldn't he have been banned against Wigan anyway and not Spurs?


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Violent Conduct is usually a 3 match suspension.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Then Vertonghen will have to make sure his pocket is big enough for Aguero and Tevez.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Wasn't there a thread in the Anything Section recently about a Russian guy who killed his friend by putting his foot up his ass?

Aguero tried to put two feet up there. That's attempted murder that.

He could have killed him :fergie2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Do North Korea know where the FA headquarters are :fergie, bunch of muppets especially with the McCuntaman case.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Aguero should be banned and it affects Utd in no way so I'm not being bias here. I base this on the fact that consistency is key here and if Kompany was in the eyes of the law 'rightfully' sent off for the two footed lunge last season in the FA cup then Aguero should be punished for this. If this was a Utd player I would happily say the same thing but I wouldn't exactly be complaining if they got left off just like Kiz won't if Aguero gets let off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

but the law states that if an offical saw it he cannot be punished.

that's the flaw. it's the exact same as the mcmanaman case.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: PAOLO*

Just seen Cookie's posts about Arsenal fixing games, and all I have to say is that we're better than you. Deal with it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd be pissed and bias if we had them coming up but he still should be punished as should any player doing that shit.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> but the law states that if an offical saw it he cannot be punished.
> 
> that's the flaw. it's the exact same as the mcmanaman case.


Yeah I just checked it out. They are planning on changing these laws at the end of the season so fair play, Aguero should escape punish following the letter of the law.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Sleeper said:


> Just seen Cookie's posts about Arsenal fixing games, and all I have to say is that we're better than you. Deal with it.


I never once said 'Arsenal were fixing games' and I never once said you wasn't better than us, so why you feel the need to bring any of this to my attention confuses me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> Yeah I just checked it out. They are planning on changing these laws at the end of the season so fair play, Aguero should escape punish following the letter of the law.



Fair play and FA i never thought i'd see a comment like that.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *No punishment? So surely that must mean the ref saw it and thought it was fair. Either way someone in charge of football (or matches) has seen that and deemed it to be fair and not worthy of any suspension for dangerous play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It is bollocks tbh.

Like, I 100% agree with the principle behind their ruling, it prevents Monday mornings becoming a farce of claim and counter claim and pointless incidents being re-examined.

I think more room to maneuver needs to be granted to the referee in this instance. Just saying _I saw part of the incident_ and writing it off as finished is wrong.

Why not allow the referee the chance to re-referee an incident that the FA themselves highlight needs closer examining and if he feels he made a mistake he can state what he would have done had he seen it and apply a retrospective punishment that way.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*It's odd that the ref has reported he saw the incident and took no action because he didn't even seem to address it at all during the match. 

It doesn't even need to be a case where Monday is swamped with reviews of bad challenges. A simple appeal system like in Tennis during matches would provide perfect clarification in an instant. It's not as clear cut and as simple as that obviously but it's pretty damn close and other sports have figured it out and implemented it so easily without ruining their games. Has there ever been uproar during a Tennis/Basketball/Cricket/etc match when they pause play for a minute or two to clarify a decision that the opposition have appealed. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










I was trying to think of a suarez joke then I realised the internet has made me a scumbag :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Just after watching the lovely speech Bill Kenwright made at the service today, very moving.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Nice to see Howard Webb get demoted, prick.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Lots of Schurrle to Chelsea rumors around atm, Rooney to PSG is supposedly done already but you know what the press are like.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 2h
Schürrle update. Chelsea have now submitted a second, improved offer (€22m + bonus) in case De Bruyne opts out. Ball in Leverkusen's court.

raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 2h
it's "take it or leave it" - no more negotiations

would laugh if de bruyne leaves cos he's better than schurrle.

and shrek won't leave england. can you imagine that thing in any other country?


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

LOL Webb, all three refs from the matches yesterday would be demoted if it was up to me. I feel sorry for Colchester and Shrewsbury next weekend. 

:webb


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

why do chelsea even need schurrle? if they want a bloke from the bundesliga they should go after Lewandowski


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*


























> "Twenty-four years ago today I was at Villa Park (for Everton’s FA Cup semi-final against Norwich), not as a chairman or board member but as a fan," said Mr Kenwright. "The journey home was terrible. We should have been celebrating reaching Wembley but as the news trickled through – and it was a trickle - we felt as though we had been relegated. I hope, since that day, you have known the support of Everton Football Club for you.
> 
> "Like all of you, I watched that Liverpool documentary a few weeks back. There were two words that were mentioned an awful lot and which resonated with me hugely, the two most important words in the English language, certainly in this city. The words were 'my mum'.
> 
> "They've taken on the wrong city and they've taken on the wrong mums too.
> 
> "The 96 are here with you today as much as they have always been and I hope by next year you will be celebrating the greatest victory any team in this country has ever had, not just in football, but in life.
> 
> "At Everton Football Club we salute you. God bless you."
> 
> The end of Mr Kenwright's speech was met with chants of 'Merseyside'.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*If Rooney goes it'll probably be to PSG. Can't see him going to another English club even if he wanted to. Barca or Real isn't happening. Or Bayern. Only really leaves PSG with the resources to pull that move off. If Beckham stays on then it's even more feasible.

Oh and I'll fucking cry like I've never cried before if City or Chelsea get Lewandowski. I don't get why the likes of Chelsea don't get linked with Soldado either. He'd do a top job for Chelsea at a reasonable price.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

I wouldn't be too upset if I was you with all these Falcao rumors


----------



## Cliffy

Rooney isn't ever going to move abroad. He''ll be at united for a few more years before he's flogged back to Everton.

Dont see why Chelsea need another striker Tbh. Torres, Lukaku, Ba and the trinity should be enough fire power for next season.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Man Utd U21s vs. Tottenham U21s, live on MUTV :mark:

Kaboul back in action.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Torres isn't an option and as good as Ba is I don't see him satisfying Roman as his big star attraction striker. Lukaku is the real deal but it seems like Chelsea are hesitant to put all their stock in him right now. They don't overly NEED a striker but they'll get one and it'll be a marquee signing. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Rooney isn't ever going to move abroad. He''ll be at united for a few more years before he's flogged back to Everton.
> 
> Dont see why Chelsea need another striker Tbh. *Torres,* Lukaku, Ba and the trinity should be enough fire power for next season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:hayden3

Lukaku won't be made the main guy just yet, and Ba is good-great, not outstanding. They could do with a striker far more than a winger/deeper forward player like Schurrle.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

What about Mario Gomez to Chelsea? I still think Lewandowski will most likely end up at Bayern. There won't be room for him, Gomez and Mandzukic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 2h
> Schürrle update. Chelsea have now submitted a second, improved offer (€22m + bonus) in case De Bruyne opts out. Ball in Leverkusen's court.
> 
> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 2h
> it's "take it or leave it" - no more negotiations
> 
> *would laugh if de bruyne leaves cos he's better than schurrle.*
> 
> and shrek won't leave england. can you imagine that thing in any other country?


wut


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

So Rooney is off again then, that's about the tenth time this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PAOLO*



> Aguero is a great player and I think he needs to be honest with himself and say, 'I don't like to do bad tackles, I don't like to do that'. I forgive everyone in my life, people are happy when Aguero is scoring goals, doing things in the game. Many people have said to me, 'Sorry this is not me and not good for the football'. Many kids see the game, watch the game and want to see good things and not bad things.
> 
> Of course, I would apologise to everyone. I want just to show people good things – football is beautiful when you play games like that. Both teams tried to win, both created opportunities and tried good things.
> 
> Sometimes in the games people have five seconds, be angry and do things you don't like to do. I think that. I never saw Agüero do bad tackles on other players. I think it was five-second angry and I forgive him.


david luiz is better than jesus


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> wut


a very fair question.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

So will chelsea be playing the 4-1-4-1 formation next season?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

The rumours of Wayne Rooney leaving United don't seem to be going away, but I just can't picture him playing for another team.


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> I'm very sad I missed out on all the faggotry.


.

You absolute fucks. I'd be in my element.

I even made this site especially: http://sexyfootballers.tripod.com/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



haribo said:


> .
> 
> You absolute fucks. I'd be in my element.
> 
> I even made this site especially: http://sexyfootballers.tripod.com/


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Shakira, so hot that she can turn gay men straight









ique2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Or maybe Zlatan is such a boss he can turn straight men gay :terry


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

Seems appropriate with the current direction of the thread.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shakira, so hot that she can turn gay men straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ique2


Or a good defender into a terrible one.

cunt.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=499375790125614

Video of Craig Gardner on the train with a bunch of Sunderland fans :lol thought Shep would enjoy this.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

I've already seen it. Gardner's been loving it on twitter. He's generally pretty interactive with the fans as it is but he's cemented hero status for sure going to the match yesterday & ripping into the mags afterwards. That and him scoring a few beautys for us over the last year or two.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

That Shakira gif is truly mesmerizing :kobe6


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Shakira, so hot that she can turn gay men straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ique2


You call that an ass?










This is an Ass 



Spoiler: ...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Well, now I won't be able to get that image out of my head. :|


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Your'e Welcome :sandow


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You call that an ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an Ass
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


:datass


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh god my eyes

Joel surely that's a bannable offense, I see bare ass


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

Man I haven't seen that image in a while. I remember back when pic reps were all the rage and everyone was handing out BIG SOL


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Damn you, CGS :suarez2


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Green Light said:


> Oh god my eyes
> 
> Joel surely that's a bannable offense, I see bare ass


I think the bannable offense is that we did not get to see the whole ass.



Spoiler: Rules



We can't really see the ass crack and it's only half an ass, so I don't think it's breaking any rules.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Am I allowed to rep all united fans the gif of Girouds penis if he scores a hat-trick against them Joel :side: I think there pessimism warrants it.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*

Right ill try on here been attempting unsuccesfully all day on various outlets to very little success.

is anyone on this forum a member of JFT96. Or know what they actually want... (and dont say justice because thats too general)

Like so far ive heard alot of rambling about corrupt government...
alot of rambling about whatever then journo was (he doesnt deserve a name to be mentioned) who made up the lies about scousers being rowdy etc...

But what do they want from these people??

Hanging?? and apology?? 

i dont understand what the actual point of this whole 'justice' is?


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Green Light said:


> Oh god my eyes
> 
> Joel surely that's a bannable offense, I see bare ass





DwayneAustin said:


> Damn you, CGS :suarez2












:troll 



SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> Man I haven't seen that image in a while. I remember back when pic reps were all the rage and everyone was handing out BIG SOL


Thats the only way I remembered it :lol. Seen it so many damn times (thanks to you lovely people) that i've built immunity to it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Am I allowed to rep all united fans the gif of Girouds penis if he scores a hat-trick against them Joel :side: I think there pessimism warrants it.


Sure. It's never going to happen, so I'll just say yes to make you happy :terry



Spoiler: In all honesty...



No you can't rep them Giroud's penis.



I remember when MNM repped me a gif of a dude masturbating. If only I was a mod back then :terry1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Right ill try on here been attempting unsuccesfully all day on various outlets to very little success.
> 
> is anyone on this forum a member of JFT96. Or know what they actually want... (and dont say justice because thats too general)
> 
> Like so far ive heard alot of rambling about corrupt government...
> alot of rambling about whatever then journo was (he doesnt deserve a name to be mentioned) who made up the lies about scousers being rowdy etc...
> 
> But what do they want from these people??
> 
> Hanging?? and apology??
> 
> i dont understand what the actual point of this whole 'justice' is?


Truth, I'd imagine.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

So was just looking at the WF Fantasy League and I don't know if this is a glitch or not but we have a new leader in our league and they "The Heroic Heskeys" a team I've never seen in the league before has come out of nowhere to lead our League.

Now if it is not a gltich and there is some bullshit going on I do have suspect on who might be causing it, not gonna name the person but if you look at the name I think you may have fairly good idea yourselves who is behind it


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Right ill try on here been attempting unsuccesfully all day on various outlets to very little success.
> 
> is anyone on this forum a member of JFT96. Or know what they actually want... (and dont say justice because thats too general)
> 
> Like so far ive heard alot of rambling about corrupt government...
> alot of rambling about whatever then journo was (he doesnt deserve a name to be mentioned) who made up the lies about scousers being rowdy etc...
> 
> But what do they want from these people??
> 
> Hanging?? and apology??
> 
> i dont understand what the actual point of this whole 'justice' is?


Those who were ultimately responsible for the disaster be held accountable to the full extent of the law and the Sun be held accountable for what they had published following the events on that day.

Families of the 96 innocent men, women and children had fought for two decades to clear the name of their loved ones and to expose the terrible police cover-up which took place in the immediate aftermath of the Hillsborough Disaster.

Kelvin MacKenzie calls himself the victim of Hillsborough :lmao

Here he says his source for the papers headline was police officers told him:






Here he says his source for the papers headline was from a Liverpool news agency 






In his pathetic apology, he blamed his source on being a news agency in Sheffield.



> ''I too was totally misled. Twenty three ago I was handed a piece of copy from a reputable news agency in Sheffield


The man is a disgusting human being who changed his story every few months.

If you want to learn what the people of Liverpool want justice for, you can start here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/14/hillsborough-victims-families-justice

The Hillsborough Independent Panel’s devastating report last September blew a hole through decades of institutional cover-ups and judicial failings, and revealed that the families of the 96 had been right all along.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> Truth, I'd imagine.





ROUSEY said:


> Those who were ultimately responsible for the disaster be held accountable to the full extent of the law and the Sun be held accountable for what they had published following the events on that day.
> 
> Kelvin MacKenzie calls himself the victim of Hillsborough :lmao
> 
> Here he says his source for the papers headline was police officers told him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he says his source for the papers headline was from a Liverpool news agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his pathetic apology, he blamed his source on being a news agency in Sheffield.
> 
> 
> 
> The man is a disgusting human being who changed his story every few months.
> 
> If you want to learn what the people of Liverpool want justice for, you can start here:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/14/hillsborough-victims-families-justice
> 
> The Hillsborough Independent Panel’s devastating report last September blew a hole through decades of institutional cover-ups and judicial failings, and revealed that the families of the 96 had been right all along.


accountable in what way though??

like i said they get that journo infront of them and then what? sentence him to death? 

the whole scheme is nonsensical with no aims.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

SHIT GON GO DOWN


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*

lolgunner. Once a twat, always a twat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> accountable in what way though??
> 
> like i said they get that journo infront of them and then what? sentence him to death?
> 
> the whole scheme is nonsensical with no aims.


One bout of justice:










Sir Norman Bettison.



> Bettison said the Liverpool fans' behaviour made policing the tragedy in 1989 "harder than it needed to be".
> 
> One of Britain’s most senior police officers, who was severely criticised for his role in the aftermath of the Hillsborough disaster, abused his position and would have faced dismissal for gross misconduct if he had not quit with his full pension, the police watchdog has found.
> 
> The former senior officer, faces a separate investigation by the police watchdog into allegations that he took part in a smear campaign to mislead the media, Parliament and the public following the disaster





> “We want to see him stripped of his honours – his knighthood and his Honorary Fellowship from Liverpool John Moores University,” said Margaret Aspinall, whose 18-year-old son, James, was one of the 96 victims who died in the 1989 disaster at the football stadium. “I believe he resigned to protect his pension and his behaviour has shown he is not deserving of that pension.”


He has an £81,000 pension and got knighted by the queen.

To quote The Shield, injustice.






Another one who deserves to be punished, Officer Duckenfield.










Like I said before 'Those who were ultimately responsible for the disaster be held accountable to the full extent of the law'

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2012/09/27/hillsborough-police-chief-david-duckenfield-may-face-new-manslaughter-charges-100252-31915192/

To be charged with manslaughter is the least he deserves.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

Norman Bettison has had his knighthood taken away due to his role in this. It's a start for him


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Destiny said:


> lolgunner. Once a twat, always a twat.


how is asking what people actually want from a campaign being a twat?? things need a purpose otherwise its just random people ranting for no reason.



ROUSEY said:


> One bout of justice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Norman Bettison.
> 
> He has an £81,000 pension and got knighted by the queen.
> 
> To quote The Shield, injustice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one who deserves to be punished, Officer Duckenfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before 'Those who were ultimately responsible for the disaster be held accountable to the full extent of the law'
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2012/09/27/hillsborough-police-chief-david-duckenfield-may-face-new-manslaughter-charges-100252-31915192/
> 
> To be charged with manslaughter is the least he deserves.


cant charge someone with manslaughter for something that wasnt his fault though. 

Will that really be justice.



Jesus_Hong said:


> Norman Bettison has had his knighthood taken away due to his role in this. It's a start for him


What did he actually get knighted for?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> So was just looking at the WF Fantasy League and I don't know if this is a glitch or not but we have a new leader in our league and they "The Heroic Heskeys" a team I've never seen in the league before has come out of nowhere to lead our League.
> 
> Now if it is not a gltich and there is some bullshit going on I do have suspect on who might be causing it, not gonna name the person but if you look at the name I think you may have fairly good idea yourselves who is behind it


:hesk2

It's not me though.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

I haven't got a clue what he was knighted for. I just know it was rescinded


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> :hesk2
> 
> It's not me though.


It's that bastard Hollywood HUSK.

The dark HUSK rises (to the top of the table)

:darkheskey


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: PAOLO*

If Rooney leaves, why not come to the very ambitious Saints?

----Lallana------Rooney-------J-Rod
-------------------Lambert--------------

12 months of gelling, England can thank us later


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> how is asking what people actually want from a campaign being a twat?? things need a purpose otherwise its just random people ranting for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> cant charge someone with manslaughter for something that wasnt his fault though.
> 
> Will that really be justice.
> 
> 
> 
> What did he actually get knighted for?


He opened the exit gates to allow all the fans.

A lot of blame for the deaths lie on him.

I gave you a couple of goals the campaign has, those who are guilty in their roles at Hillsborough to be rightfully punished. An apology from all involved who told the world they robbed from the dead, pissed on police and them being drunk caused the disaster.

A lot of the instant relatives of those who died are nearing the end of their lives. At the memorial yesterday there was a woman whose boy had died at Hillsborough. She was in a wheelchair with terminal cancer, she wants the police, those who allowed a game to be played their without a safety certificate and everyone else involved to be rightfully punished before she dies. 

There is also another 2 year wait to find out whether 41 of the victims could have survived if police and medical personal had acted better when the latest report is due out.

If you're going to brush the 96 families aims and what they rightfully deserve off then you're just on the wind up and an utter cunt.


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2013/April/Extra-Joss

:mancini2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

you're just jealous of our extra joss.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: PAOLO*

OMG is THIS the premier league discussion thread?

I feel so dumb


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

Expecting a good game between Arsenal and Everton tonight with Arsenal just sneaking it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Everton win please.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Everton win please.


Not sure why you're bothered, Spurs are set for their annual end of year meltdown so you won't be affected :lelbron :troll


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Expecting a good game between Arsenal and Everton tonight with Arsenal just sneaking it.


STH
Will be there, I always worry, last time a team from liverpool visited the emirates, we gave them a 2 goal head start


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Not sure why you're bothered, Spurs are set for their annual end of year meltdown so you won't be affected :lelbron :troll


LMFAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Gooners await St Totteringham's Day, but it's going to be tough!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

119 :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PAOLO*



haribo said:


> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2013/April/Extra-Joss
> 
> :mancini2


The people's club of Manchester, a club too good for commercialism and international exposure content with being a club rooted firmly within Manchester (and Stockport :side: ). I do love how so many of their fans who have long heckled United fans for all these overseas ventures will react now its becoming ever more clear City are becoming exactly what they've long used to rip the piss out of United. I'll admit it tickles me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Just realised that Swansea won the League Cup, that means only 5th place gets a Europa League spot isn't it?

Makes tonight a must win for both sides.


----------



## CGS

ROUSEY said:


> Just realised that Swansea won the League Cup, that means only 5th place gets a Europa League spot isn't it?
> 
> Makes tonight a must win for both sides.


Yeah once Millwall/Wigan was drawn in the FA Cup it became the top 5 places for Europe.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Not sure why you're bothered, Spurs are set for their annual end of year meltdown so you won't be affected :lelbron :troll


Funny when Arsenal lose.

Don't Everton only have half a good season? I expect you to turn back to shit after the Arsenal game, so I'm not worried about you winning fourth cup.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Yeah once Millwall/Wigan was drawn in the FA Cup it became the top 5 places for Europe.


Ta lid.



Cookie Monster said:


> Funny when Arsenal lose.
> 
> Don't Everton only have half a good season? I expect you to turn back to shit after the Arsenal game, so I'm not worried about you winning fourth cup.


We start shit and finish boss. 

Expect Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool to all get thrashed in our upcoming games :jordan2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> We start shit and finish boss.
> 
> Expect Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool to all get thrashed in our upcoming games :jordan2



Aaah you see, the roles reversed this year because you started well!


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: PAOLO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The people's club of Manchester, a club too good for commercialism and international exposure content with being a club rooted firmly within Manchester (and Stockport :side: ). I do love how so many of their fans who have long heckled United fans for all these overseas ventures will react now its becoming ever more clear City are becoming exactly what they've long used to rip the piss out of United. I'll admit it tickles me.


I say fair enough b/c City are better off being hypocrites than idiots. accusing United of buying the league (and Chelsea ruining the league) and then falling into money and bringing a whole new meaning to 'buying the league'. they never saw this coming.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

We haven't really started that well. 

13 draws is terrible against some of the teams we've fucked up against Better in the sense we only have 1 home defeat and 4 away defeats but still not that great a start. Improvement but should have been A LOT better.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm

Premier League predictor, do it and then tell us who you've all got for relegation and the race for Europe 

3'rd Arsenal
4'th Chelsea
5'th Tottenham
6'th Everton 

Relegation - Wigan, Reading, QPR

and in before any United fans predict City winning the Premier League


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PAOLO*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> I say fair enough b/c City are better off being hypocrites than idiots. accusing United of buying the league (and Chelsea ruining the league) and then falling into money and bringing a whole new meaning to 'buying the league'. they never saw this coming.


Yeah from a business standpoint there's nothing wrong with the club trying to increase exposure and increase their image. Countless others are doing it and have been for years but the way some City fans will continue to remain oblivious to them becoming the very entity of what they despise about United is glorious to see. They really still believe they're seen as this small pocket of working class fans rising together and taking the league by storm and winning the admiration of the country in the process. Doesn't apply to all City fans obviously but to those who it does, its delicious to see unfold.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Routing for Everton tonight. Hope Arsenal win their last 4 games though :lelbron


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Routing for Everton tonight. Hope Arsenal win their last 4 games though :lelbron


Same. Arsenal & Everton top 4 is what I want but Arsenal & Chelsea top 4 is what I expect.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: PAOLO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Yeah from a business standpoint there's nothing wrong with the club trying to increase exposure and increase their image. Countless others are doing it and have been for years but the way some City fans will continue to remain oblivious to them becoming *the very entity of what they despise about United *is glorious to see. They really still believe they're seen as this small pocket of working class fans rising together and taking the league by storm and winning the admiration of the country in the process. Doesn't apply to all City fans obviously but to those who it does, its delicious to see unfold.


It's one of the reasons they could use to rip on United but of course not essentially why they hated United, it's really as simple as United are their neighbours and thus rivals. Memory is short in football thankfully for City b/c they'd be eating their words about all this if it weren't. they couldn't have dreamt about this a few years ago, they're so lucky to have these investors. hilariously they have investors b/c they're THAT OTHER Manchester team.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> He opened the exit gates to allow all the fans.
> *Error in judgement, wanted fans to come out NOT the fans outside to try and get in. That wasnit his fault just typical 'harry enfield style scouse stupity' imo. oh look a door is open lets go in it,.*
> 
> A lot of blame for the deaths lie on him.
> *people often lay blame at undeserving people. *
> 
> 
> I gave you a couple of goals the campaign has, those who are guilty in their roles at Hillsborough to be rightfully punished. An apology from all involved who told the world they robbed from the dead, pissed on police and them being drunk caused the disaster.
> 
> *Again very very general terms so again i ask for specifics. Punished how? fine? Jail? death? slap on the wrist and made to stand in the naughty corner?*
> 
> A lot of the instant relatives of those who died are nearing the end of their lives. At the memorial yesterday there was a woman whose boy had died at Hillsborough. She was in a wheelchair with terminal cancer, she wants the police, those who allowed a game to be played their without a safety certificate and everyone else involved to be rightfully punished before she dies.
> *again very general. Punished how and for what.*
> 
> There is also another 2 year wait to find out whether 41 of the victims could have survived if police and medical personal had acted better when the latest report is due out.
> *again this all seems very captain hindsight. with the way the JTF96 campaigners carry on im actually shocked that Brentford arent being blamed because if they beat liverpool they wouldnt have had a semi to go to
> *
> 
> 
> If you're going to brush the 96 families aims and what they rightfully deserve off then you're just on the wind up and an utter cunt.


again you havent told me what they want. im asking for the specifics. 

i.e PC Joe Bloggs - part of the team that told ambulances they were not needed - what punishment for him...

PC number 2 - in the ground and assumed fans entering field of play were pitch invaders - what punishment for him.....

Journo - made up story to sell papers - what punishment for him...

Every aim should have SPECIFICS. The point im making is JFT96 doesnt have any. Its just a bunch of people trying to get famous over people losing life.


ROUSEY said:


> We haven't really started that well.
> 
> 13 draws is terrible against some of the teams we've fucked up against Better in the sense we only have 1 home defeat and 4 away defeats but still not that great a start. Improvement but should have been A LOT better.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PAOLO*



Jupe Skywalker said:


> It's one of the reasons they could use to rip on United but of course not essentially why they hated United, it's really as simple as United are their neighbours and thus rivals. Memory is short in football thankfully for City b/c they'd be eating their words about all this if it weren't. they couldn't have dreamt about this a few years ago, they're so lucky to have these investors. hilariously they have investors b/c they're THAT OTHER Manchester team.


Oh yeah the city divide and bragging rights drives the rivalry and hatred from both, but so many when asked about what about United they hated would insist on the commercialism, the OOT support, the smug arrogance of the club and its fans etc. Its just ironic how so many of their fans who remarked about being happy as the 'people's club of manchester' and content to be a small club suddenly got giddy with all the recent success and transformation of the club and its image in light of the investors and subsequent surge up the table.

Football and short term memory go hand in hand though like you said, so for many their laughable hypocrisy has been forgotten.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

This is using that predictor thing that danny posted.

1st - United 96
2nd - City 83
3rd - Arsenal 73
4th - Spurs 73
5th - Chelsea 72
6th - Liverpool - 63
7th - Everton - 61
-----
16th - Stoke - 38
17th - Norwich - 38
18th - Wigan - 31
19th - QPR - 26
20th - Reading - 24


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Sales of Gunners book are going to plummet after some of these posts



danny_boy said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm
> 
> Premier League predictor, do it and then tell us who you've all got for relegation and the race for Europe
> 
> 
> 
> and in before any United fans predict City winning the Premier League


3'rd Arsenal
4'th Tottenham
5'th Chelsea
6'th Everton 

Relegation - Wigan, Reading, QPR


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: PAOLO*

i agree Man City are *******


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

16 West Ham
15
14
13
12
11
10
9 Manchester United
8 
7 Liverpool, Southampton
6 Everton, Swansea
5 Chelsea
4
3 West Brom
2
1
0
-1 Tottenham
-2 Stoke, Aston Villa, Fulham
-3 Sunderland
-4
-5 Wigan
-6 Manchester City, QPR, Reading, Norwich
-7 Arsenal
-8
-9
-10
-11
-12
-13
-14
-15
-16
-17
-18 Newcastle

And compared to the same number of games played:

16 West Ham
15
14
13
12
11 Everton
10 Southampton
9
8
7
6
5 Chelsea, West Brom
4 Liverpool
3 Wigan
2 Swansea
1 Manchester United
0
-1 Tottenham, Aston Villa
-2 Arsenal, Fulham
-3
-4
-5
-6 Manchester City, Reading
-7 QPR
-8 Norwich, Sunderland, Stoke
-9
-10
-11
-12
-13
-14
-15
-16
-17
-18
-19
-20
-21
-22
-23 Newcastle


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*



Nattie7 said:


> OMG is THIS the premier league discussion thread?
> 
> I feel so dumb


Nah, we just discuss it here. Fuck the hockey!



Nattie7 said:


> STH
> Will be there, I always worry, last time a team from liverpool visited the emirates, we gave them a 2 goal head start


fpalm another gooner.

----------------------

Gunner proving himself to be quite the exemplary muppet with these troll posts regarding a sensitive issue. I guess it must be hard following a side who haven't won shit in 9 years.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

*Predictor:*

1. Man Utd - 96
2. Man City - 86
3. Tottenham - 69
4. Arsenal - 68
------------------
5. Chelsea - 65
------------------
6. Everton - 63
.
..
...
14. Newcastle - 39
15. Wigan - 39
16. Norwich - 39
17. Aston Villa - 38
----------------------
18. Stoke - 37
19. QPR - 33
20. Reading - 25

DAT EXCITEMENT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I also have arsenal and spurs beating chelsea to 4th but we all know that won't happen :nando.

Hope everton win tonight to really throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PAOLO*

stoke and qpr being relegated would be excellent


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

I've done the predictor a few times and each time a different 3rd team goes down always wigan, villa or stoke.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

On the predictor thing I got Stoke going down with QPR and Reading. Man U, Man C, Chelsea and Arsenal in 4th with Spuds 8pts behind. :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Could be biased, but I don't give two shits:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Could be biased, but I don't give two shits:


The game at Stamford Bridge between Chelsea and Spurs certainly is very important.

Always seems to happen to us though regarding going away to our nearest rivals for fourth spot and needing a win. Etihad two years in a row a few years back and now Stamford Bridge. Will be one hell of a game with one hell of an atmosphere.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> The game at Stamford Bridge between Chelsea and Spurs certainly is very important.
> 
> Always seems to happen to us though regarding going away to our nearest rivals for fourth spot and needing a win. Etihad two years in a row a few years back and now Stamford Bridge. Will be one hell of a game with one hell of an atmosphere.


It will be a massive game. I can't see us losing it if everyone is fit. But you must feel the same with Spurs.

I think we're only allowed 2 draws and 1 loss if we want to make third now. I don't know why, but I see us achieving it. Hopefully it's not blind faith.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> It will be a massive game. I can't see us losing it if everyone is fit. But you must feel the same with Spurs.
> 
> I think we're only allowed 2 draws and 1 loss if we want to make third now. I don't know why, but I see us achieving it. Hopefully it's not blind faith.


Depends on what teams show up for sure. I believe Chelsea have an awesome home record, 9 wins and 1 draw from their last 10. Full strength from both teams though with so much on the line, ANYTHING can happen. I mean, I don't think we have won at Stamford Bridge in about 20 odd years, but this would certainly be a good time to achieve that.

I'd still take a draw and just hope it means something come end of the season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*











....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Nah, we just discuss it here. Fuck the hockey!
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm another gooner.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Gunner proving himself to be quite the exemplary muppet with these troll posts regarding a sensitive issue. I guess it must be hard following a side who haven't won shit in 9 years.


Exactly how is it a troll post to ask for what the scheme actually wants.....

should we all just be too scared to ask the questions at how they would like a conclusion to be reach. Isnt that kinda the reason why its taken 24 years because nobody has the balls to actually ask what they want to see happen....

you cant just say you want to see someone punished...because as explained punishment comes in a variety of different ways.
should he line up all the policemen working that day slap them on the ass and say bad boy.

Is that enough punishment?

Shall we behead them all and put all their heads on spikes around anfield? is that punishment...

Fail to see how anyone cannot comprehend this.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


>


No chance in hell Norwich end that high.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

United 
City
Arsenal
Spurs

Chelsea

Villa
QPR
Reading

is what i get with that predictor thing. 



oh and can everyone just ignore gunner b/c sooner or later he's going to make me call him a fuckwit :suarez1


----------



## kusksu

*Re: PAOLO*

1)United - 94
2)City - 94
3)Chelsea - 72
4)Tottenham - 70
5)Arsenal - 68
6)Pool - 62
7)Everton - 62
...
...
...
15)Norwich - 39
16)Stoke - 38
17)Wigan - 38
18)Villa - 38
19)Reading - 33
20)QPR -31


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: PAOLO*

I got 
United
City
Arsenal
Chelsea

Spurs

Wigan
Reading
QPR


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Hmmm. I did the predictor and have Man City being relegated :lelbron*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Exactly how is it a troll post to ask for what the scheme actually wants.....
> 
> should we all just be too scared to ask the questions at how they would like a conclusion to be reach. Isnt that kinda the reason why its taken 24 years because nobody has the balls to actually ask what they want to see happen....
> 
> you cant just say you want to see someone punished...because as explained punishment comes in a variety of different ways.
> should he line up all the policemen working that day slap them on the ass and say bad boy.
> 
> Is that enough punishment?
> 
> Shall we behead them all and put all their heads on spikes around anfield? is that punishment...
> 
> Fail to see how anyone cannot comprehend this.


I gave you examples of a couple of things they set out for.

You completely ignored me and are now acting like an utter gobshite.

Read up on it and educate yourself, you're just going to carry on ignoring me or saying it's typical Scouse Harry Enfield comedy that they killed themselves.

EDIT: Moving on..

Just seen a stat that Everton have drawn 2 and lost 9 at Arsenal since Moyes has took over. 

Lumping on Arsenal makes sense.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> oh and can everyone just ignore gunner b/c sooner or later he's going to make me call him a fuckwit :suarez1


So basically the answer to the question is you have no idea and would only say the very general yeah they want justice....



ROUSEY said:


> I gave you examples of a couple of things they set out for.
> 
> You completely ignored me and are now acting like an utter gobshite.


no you havent at all. you have said they want them to be punished. Ive repeatedly asked you to tell me what you consider punished. Ive given you examples of people involved and asked you to tell me what the JFT96 wants to happen to each person...

If your dog eats your couch you dont say to the dog i want justice youre going to be punished. you actually have a punishment...

------------------------------------------------------------------

also for your predictors jsut remember from these 6 games we ahve coming up arsenal only took 4 points from them last season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

*Penalties awarded this season in the Premier League:*
Chelsea - 9
West Brom - 7
Liverpol, Arsenal and Man City - 6
Man United - 5
Tottenham - 0

--

Incredible stats. I would love to blame refereees but I cant actually even remember us having big penalty appeals turned down. Its just shows exactly what we`re lacking, inability to get in the box. Inability to play direct. With Lennon and especially Bale we should be getting penalties. I believe we've had the most shots from outside the box, if we're to win penalties we need to take the ball into the box.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Penalties awarded this season in the Premier League:*
> Chelsea - 9
> West Brom - 7
> Liverpol, Arsenal and Man City - 6
> Man United - 5
> Tottenham - 0
> 
> --
> 
> Incredible stats. I would love to blame refereees but I cant actually even remember us having big penalty appeals turned down. Its just shows exactly what we`re lacking, inability to get in the box. Inability to play direct. With Lennon and especially Bale we should be getting penalties. I believe we've had the most shots from outside the box, if we're to win penalties we need to take the ball into the box.



West Brom punching above their weight, who knew they signed a ref or two :fergie.

Chelsea been top is no suprise although i did expect it to be arsenal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

^ I found that stat out yesterday. It's pretty crazy. As you said, zero penalties with Lennon and Bale. Surprising.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

Comparing Hillsborough with a naughty dog is precisely why i'm not going to get drawn into this argument yet again with you gunner. You try and troll Liverpool fans every year with this shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Penalties awarded this season in the Premier League:*
> Chelsea - 9
> West Brom - 7
> Liverpol, Arsenal and Man City - 6
> Man United - 5
> Tottenham - 0
> 
> --
> 
> Incredible stats. I would love to blame refereees but I cant actually even remember us having big penalty appeals turned down. Its just shows exactly what we`re lacking, inability to get in the box. Inability to play direct. With Lennon and especially Bale we should be getting penalties. I believe we've had the most shots from outside the box, if we're to win penalties we need to take the ball into the box.


In the 08/09 season (I think), Everton didn't get a penalty until the final game of the season against Newcastle at home.

It's the worst. Especially when Wenger called Andy Johnson a diver and then the lad didn't get a thing all season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> ^ I found that stat out yesterday. It's pretty crazy. As you said, zero penalties with Lennon and Bale. Surprising.


We have however got a penalty in the Capital One Cup this year, last minute against Norwich which Dempsey missed and considering our penalties against Basel, I doubt they'd have made difference to our points tally :lol

Although yeah, the fact we have no penalties in the Prem is quite staggering. I only remember Bale against Sunderland for a real decent penalty shout and that was turned down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

If we wanna catch chelsea we'll have to get young fit and have him just stand in the box.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> Comparing Hillsborough with a naughty dog is precisely why i'm not going to get drawn into this argument yet again with you gunner. You try and troll Liverpool fans every year with this shit.


whos comparing hillsborough.

Im asking what you want as a punishment for the people. Everything needs an end and apoint. this seemingly doesnt have one. as you are provening with your inability to post anything constructive.

Just say they dont have a point/reason if they dont. honesty costs nothing.

in another 25 years we will still be hearing the same shite about it because noone has a clue what they actually want. Do you agree or disagree.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

We should have had quite a few more than 9 too.

How have Spurs had 0? Wow.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> We have however got a penalty in the Capital One Cup this year, last minute against Norwich which Dempsey missed and considering our penalties against Basel, I doubt they'd have made difference to our points tally :lol
> 
> Although yeah, the fact we have no penalties in the Prem is quite staggering. I only remember Bale against Sunderland for a real decent penalty shout and that was turned down.


It is surprising but it's been harder for us to win penalties with our striker's movement being incredibly poor. Also Defoe despite being labeled a 'poacher' he spends very little time in the area and tends to do his old shift and shoot trick outside the area. Adebayor on the other hand sticks to the wings for some reason when he should spend more time waiting for opportunities to fall his way in the box.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

All our penalties have been legit though


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*



:lelbron


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> whos comparing hillsborough.
> 
> Im asking what you want as a punishment for the people. Everything needs an end and apoint. this seemingly doesnt have one. as you are provening with your inability to post anything constructive.
> 
> Just say they dont have a point/reason if they dont. honesty costs nothing.
> 
> in another 25 years we will still be hearing the same shite about it because noone has a clue what they actually want. Do you agree or disagree.


you just did you mong.

What did they want? Prior to the Hillsborough Independent Panel they wanted acknowledgment that no Liverpool fans were responsible in for the disaster, acknowledgement of the police's involement in both the tragedy and covering it up, apologies from those responsible for spreading lies and defaming Liverpool fans and after that report they want charges for unlawful killing, manslaughter and perversion of the course of justice in terms of the police officers. Now if you need to get more specific, take the example mentioned earlier with Norman Bettison. He's still getting a 83k pension which they want frozen until he's investigated.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> you just did you mong.
> 
> What did they want? Prior to the Hillsborough Independent Panel they wanted acknowledgment that no Liverpool fans were responsible in for the disaster, acknowledgement of the police's involement in both the tragedy and covering it up, apologies from those responsible for spreading lies and defaming Liverpool fans and after that report they want charges for unlawful killing, manslaughter and perversion of the course of justice in terms of the police officers. Now if you need to get more specific, take the example mentioned earlier with Norman Bettison. He's still getting a 83k pension which they want frozen until he's investigated.


So they basicaly want nothing. was that so hard. wasnt hard was it.... Simple question simple answer treat yourself to a cookie.

And did i or did i say when you choose to punish a dog you dish out a punishment. (attempting to keep it in simple terms for the kind of people like yourself who use the word mong)


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Just say they dont have a point/reason if they dont. honesty costs nothing.
> 
> in another 25 years we will still be hearing the same shite about it because noone has a clue what they actually want. Do you agree or disagree.


Why do you feel the need to give out opinions like this? I mean how can you have an opinion on something you admit you don't know much about (hence why you are asking about it here)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> Why do you feel the need to give out opinions like this? I mean how can you have an opinion on something you admit you don't know much about (hence why you are asking about it here)


where have i shared my opinion?

havent once in this discussion offered any insight into what my opinion on anything related to the hillsborough disaster is.

I have offered an opinion in saying that the JFT96 are disorganised and pointless. thats not really an opinion though more like a fact due to the shoddy organisation of everything they do.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> We have however got a penalty in the Capital One Cup this year, last minute against Norwich which Dempsey missed and considering our penalties against Basel, I doubt they'd have made difference to our points tally :lol
> 
> Although yeah, the fact we have no penalties in the Prem is quite staggering. I only remember Bale against Sunderland for a real decent penalty shout and that was turned down.


Oh yeah forgot about Dempsey's late miss in the cup against Norwich. Funnily enough Adebayor probably is our penalty taker, yet his one against Basel proves he probably shouldn't be.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh yeah forgot about Dempsey's late miss in the cup against Norwich. Funnily enough Adebayor probably is our penalty taker, yet his one against Basel proves he probably shouldn't be.


I think Bale would be if he was fit to be honest, I believe he takes Wales' penalties. If Bale was out though I'd give the responsibility to either Sigurdsson or Vertonghen. If we did get a penalty, just smash it down the middle, it's rare that you see goalkeepers just stand still.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> So they basicaly want nothing. was that so hard. wasnt hard was it.... Simple question simple answer treat yourself to a cookie.
> 
> And did i or did i say when you choose to punish a dog you dish out a punishment. (attempting to keep it in simple terms for the kind of people like yourself who use the word mong)


they want nothing? nice to know you have the reading comprehension to go along with a pathetic attempt to troll.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Fuck me, Gunner14, this book of yours, was it written in fucking crayon?

Posters were thrown out of the Boston Bombings thread for less shit-stirring than this.

Does Joel even mod?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

Arsenal/Everton should be a decent game. Arsenal probably just edge it 2-1.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Gunner14, you need to stop now. You're not reading anyone elses post, so you're just coming across as though you're looking for a wind up. No more on this now.

Rush, be careful with the name calling.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck me, Gunner14, this book of yours, was it written in fucking crayon?
> 
> Posters were thrown out of the Boston Bombings thread for less shit-stirring than this.
> 
> Does Joel even mod?


simple questions are not shit stirring. the standard of the replies being so low is.



Joel said:


> Gunner14, you need to stop now. You're not reading anyone elses post, so you're just coming across as though you're looking for a wind up. No more on this now.
> 
> Rush, be careful with the name calling.


ive read them all. and respoded to them all. and the replys are the same... punishment punishment..

again for the 400000000th time i want specifics.

Rush has said they want a guy to have pension taken away. Never in a million years going to happen. So is an aimless thing.

and again said they want charges... again not specific.

is it my fault Rush cannot answer a simple question.

and he has now flamed 3 posts in a row thats a week ban...


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Not sure if supposed third kit or away kit but looks really nice if it's real


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Not sure if supposed third kit or away kit but looks really nice if it's real


Away kit next season supposedly. looks good much better than the horrible purple thing we have now


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> simple questions are not shit stirring. the standard of the replies being so low is.
> 
> 
> 
> ive read them all. and respoded to them all. and the replys are the same... punishment punishment..
> 
> again for the 400000000th time i want specifics.
> 
> Rush has said they want a guy to have pension taken away. Never in a million years going to happen. So is an aimless thing.
> 
> and again said they want charges... again not specific.
> 
> is it my fault Rush cannot answer a simple question.
> 
> and he has now flamed 3 posts in a row thats a week ban...


Your responses have been terrible. You're literally just skimming through posts and trying to respond in a ways to aggravate other posters.

You want specifics on such a sensitive subject that has been going on for yet you're seeking these specifics on a Wrestling Forum? You know what you're doing and I know what you're doing.

He called you a mong. He was wrong to call you one, but I've let you get away with a lot of shit here, so I won't be quick to shout from the rooftops about rules.

I'll repeat; stop now. Next time I'm not going to just warn you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

^ not wrong in calling him that in the slightest 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> Rush has said they want a guy to have pension taken away. Never in a million years going to happen. So is an aimless thing.
> 
> and again said they want charges... again not specific.


actually it can and will be if he gets charged with a criminal offense. learn your own criminal justice system. 

charges on manslaughter, among others. do you not read? how much more specific do you want before admitting you're not reading anything posted at you?



> and he has now flamed 3 posts in a row thats a week ban...





Rush said:


> Comparing Hillsborough with a naughty dog is precisely why i'm not going to get drawn into this argument yet again with you gunner. You try and troll Liverpool fans every year with this shit.





Rush said:


> you just did you mong.
> 
> What did they want? Prior to the Hillsborough Independent Panel they wanted acknowledgment that no Liverpool fans were responsible in for the disaster, acknowledgement of the police's involement in both the tragedy and covering it up, apologies from those responsible for spreading lies and defaming Liverpool fans and after that report they want charges for unlawful killing, manslaughter and perversion of the course of justice in terms of the police officers. Now if you need to get more specific, take the example mentioned earlier with Norman Bettison. He's still getting a 83k pension which they want frozen until he's investigated.





Rush said:


> they want nothing? nice to know you have the reading comprehension to go along with a pathetic attempt to troll.


i count one insult in 3 posts. nice try lad.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



> Breaking News: Police have confirmed that shots have been fired near Everton's Goodison Park but no one's hurt via BBC.


The fuck?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Your responses have been terrible. You're literally just skimming through posts and trying to respond in a ways to aggravate other posters.
> 
> You want specifics on such a sensitive subject that has been going on for yet you're seeking these specifics on a Wrestling Forum? You know what you're doing and I know what you're doing.
> 
> He called you a mong. He was wrong to call you one, but I've let you get away with a lot of shit here, so I won't be quick to shout from the rooftops about rules.
> 
> I'll repeat; stop now. Next time I'm not going to just warn you.


Not even close. Try reading my 1st post on the subject.

my responses have been impeccible in moving a discussion forwards toward the desired response.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: PAOLO*

I actually like our purple away kit this season, I wouldn't mind the kit posted above being our away for next season either.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> The fuck?


Looks like Nile Ranger wants a move to a merseyside club.

New arsenal away kit looks better than a table cloth but that does not take much.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Just realised the games at the Emirates, the fuck X2?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> The fuck?


i don't think it's anything sporting related

it's apparently on the street next to goodison.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Rousey could probably confirm this or not but the street leading to goodison or one of them is notoriously rough especially back in the hooligan days, obviously it's probably not related to football at all.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



> Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Ramsey, Wilshere, Cazorla, Walcott, Giroud


No podolski
sijaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeuossssssssssssssssjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaefufuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



> Everton: Howard, Coleman, Jagielka, Distin, Baines Mirallas, Gibson, Barkley, Pienaar, Fellaini, Anichebe


As expected from Everton, solid back four. Will be nice to see Barkley again, I think he has huge potential. Hopefully Fellaini and Anichebe can cause the Arsenal back four some problems.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> So they basicaly want nothing. was that so hard. wasnt hard was it.... Simple question simple answer treat yourself to a cookie.
> 
> And did i or did i say when you choose to punish a dog you dish out a punishment. (attempting to keep it in simple terms for the kind of people like yourself who use the word mong)


*Good god you're thick. Go back to writing books please. 

And please stop reporting users for "insulting" you when they challenge your clearly "impeccable" reading comprehension that is so clear in here for everyone to see. *


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

He's clearly of the TalkSport ilk where they bait people into giving them attention by either talking about something controversial or saying something controversial himself. Best no-one responds to him and he'll hopefully fade off into obscurity again.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Whats happened to Osman?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Whats happened to Osman?


:darren


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Walton, where Goodison Park is, is one of the roughest estates in Liverpool. The hooligans for Everton call themselves the County Road Cutters which gives an indication of how rough the area is. County Road will be where the lad got shot most likely.

Gunner, stop PM'ING me you utter weirdo. I've gave 2 solid cases of what people want justice for, you continue to ignore it and ask for what they could want justice for. Also, calling the Liverpool fans rushing in to the stadium when the gates opened a 'Harry Enfield sketch' is really vile.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Penalties awarded this season in the Premier League:*
> Chelsea - 9
> West Brom - 7
> Liverpol, Arsenal and Man City - 6
> Man United - 5
> Tottenham - 0
> 
> --
> 
> Incredible stats. I would love to blame refereees but I cant actually even remember us having big penalty appeals turned down. Its just shows exactly what we`re lacking, inability to get in the box. Inability to play direct. With Lennon and especially Bale we should be getting penalties. I believe we've had the most shots from outside the box, if we're to win penalties we need to take the ball into the box.


While we're on the subject Man Utd yet to have a penalty given against them. :fergie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> While we're on the subject Man Utd yet to have a penalty given against them. :fergie


:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> While we're on the subject Man Utd yet to have a penalty given against them. :fergie


Well done the hammers will now get one :jones


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> While we're on the subject Man Utd yet to have a penalty given against them. :fergie


 havent seen any appeals for penalties against us :fergie :webb


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: PAOLO*

Arsenal had one against us last season and it was saved


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



> *Premier League's relegated clubs to receive £60m boost.*


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22171365

:hesk2


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Luvly :arry


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

Dem parachute payments doing Wolves and Blackburn the world of good.

Why is the Emirates looking only 3/4 full?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Pienaar has got to do better.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

10 minutes of Ramsey and Pienaar defining the term full retard.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

I thought we were playing Everton not Stoke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> I thought we were playing Everton not Stoke.


They've outplayed you for 30 minutes.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Agreed but they're still a bunch of dirty bastards, mainly Fellaini.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Kevin Mirallas


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

I didn't even think Gibson's yellow was worth a booking, and now here he is, probably a foul away from being sent off. 

Refs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Everton will get someone sent off here.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Everton doing there best to get a man sent off.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Pienaar gets booked for putting his body in the way but big dopey upfront for Arsenal doesn't concede a free kick going in behind on Coleman? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Dirty game, poor reffing, feel a punch up coming on.. :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Fuuuuuck so close, stretching/weak foot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Giroud :ti

He hit that with his favoured left foot, Alex.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

Basically an open net there for Giroud.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

I think it's only a matter of time before there is a red card in this game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Giroud :ti
> 
> He hit that with his favoured left foot, Alex.


That's what I mean, if he was right footed, would of been easier for him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Alan Parry MUST be an Arsenal fan :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

How come they let Arsenal have the extra chance then being halfway in the Everton half, yet against QPR they blew for half time when Everton had a corner :side:

Shame Anichebe has brought back his usual self for this game.

Spending more time throwing his arms in the air and complaining than bursting a lung.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Good half for Everton I thought. Another 45 mins of that and I'll be happy. An Arsenal win here would almost sew a top 4 spot up for them in my view.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

Anichebe looks like a tank but plays like an absolute tart.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Mirallas squirting his drink at Wilshere when they were walking off the pitch.

Moaning cunt that fuck.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Mirallas splashing Wilshere with a water bottle, fucking child :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: PAOLO*

Bacary Sagna's aerial ability is absolutely amazing, especially considering he's not even that tall.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*








Surprise


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Wilshere even kicked him :lmao

What a bitch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Just seen Mirallas squirting Wilshire :lol class, love to play against jack he'd be so easy to wind up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Jagielka is boss.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Anichebe actually offers almost as little goal threat as Adebayor.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

BUT WHO IS ATTACK


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Wowwww that was poor from Sagna that :lmao

Pienaar aims for the shin and he goes down holding his head.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Wowwww that was poor from Sagna that :lmao
> 
> Pienaar aims for the shin and he goes down holding his head.


That's because he is a cunt.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Wilshere for Podolski please.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

I know he has not had the best season but bring Jelavic on!


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

That works.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Okay, what are the likley scenarios tonight if it is still 0-0 at 85mins:

A) Another dodgy penalty
B) Giroud from an offside positon
C) Tim Howard howler

One of these 3 will occur if no there are no goals in the next 17 mins.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Wilshere was terrible. 

Anichebe is worse then useless. Not even working that hard. Bring the fucking Jellyfish on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Apart from wasting time by falling over a few times, what did Wilshere actually do today? See, this is why I don't rate him, because whenever I watch him, he doesn't do anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Why the fuck would you take Barkley off and leave Anichebe on? Fuck sake/


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

You can just feel the late Arsenal goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

SEAMUS COLEMAN THE FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Quality by Coleman.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Weak foot Oli, take it to your left son.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Girouds quite poor isn't he? :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Edit - I'm blind


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Why the fuck have Everton gone 4-4-2? A point here and they still have a chance; a defeat and they'd probably need 5 wins from 5 and then cross their fingers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

COLEMAN IS MUSTARD


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Santi is 100x better through the middle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

This has a depressing air of inevitability about it...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

The Belgian Ronaldo thinking he's playing 5 a side in our box :wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Anichebe :lmao

Bless him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Is Moyes just not watching this game. Take Anichebe off and bring on a CM to close things up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Ox knew what he was doing to get that free kick. 

Fuck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh, God. 

BRING ON MUCHA OVER NAISMITH


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Fucking ref seemed desperate for an Arsenal win. Would not blow the fucking whistle!

Great result though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Good result for Spurs. Top 4 back in our hands.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Not a terrible result, best 0-0 draw I've seen in a while, Man City and Liverpool do your jobs this weekend :side: top performance from all 4 CBs


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Dat table.

Still mathematically possible to catch Man City :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Ref blows the whistle when Arsenal boot the ball out of play :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Cardiff drew 0-0 with Charlton so we'll have more sheep shaggers in the prem next season.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

So next season there will be 2 Welsh teams in the Premier League

Needless to say in the first half of the season Cardiff will be in the top 10 with even some fans talking of Europe and before there relegation is confirmed on the final day of the season after a home defeat to Norwich


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*












Sunderland
Fulham
Liverpool
West Ham
Chelsea

Wins against Sunderland, Fulham and West Ham puts us on 65 points. 

Nothing to say we can't get anything from the shite or Chelsea either.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: PAOLO*

Impressive pitch invasion from Cardiff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Is it true that Moyes still hasn't won a game away to United, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool since he's been at Everton?

If true, that's fucking awful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*










:lmao :lmao :lmao

I need a GIF of that flick/chop Mirallas does in the first half so bad :mark: :mark: :mark:

Yep. That is unfortunately true.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: PAOLO*

FA Youth Cup Semi-final down to pens on ITV4


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

_*Jagielka was boss tonight. *_


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> So next season there will be 2 Welsh teams in the Premier League


Not to mention Bale FC!

Monreal just had to come on didn't he? My fantasy captain, or as my mate text mt to tell me, MONGREAL. Got booked too, 0 points. RVP my VC.fpalm At least Rovers won!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Not a terrible result, best 0-0 draw I've seen in a while, Man City and Liverpool do your jobs this weekend :side: top performance from all 4 CBs


You twat! You repped me a gay ass pic of Giroud. Not cool dude, not cool... But yeah I can't deny that he is a beautiful man. :hendo


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh result. Felt like the three points were there for the taking. Still like our chances of a top four. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: PAOLO*










:brodgers

:side:


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Man City v Wigan - Manchester City will destroy them. I wouldn't be surprised to see 6 - 0

West Ham v Man Utd - It'll be close. Away at a ground which hasn't been to good to us over the years. Saying that we are Manchester United and we should win games like this. 2 - 1 but I wouldn't be surprised to see a draw depending on whether RVPs got his shooting boots on

Fulham v Chelsea - A cagey affair but I expect Chelsea to win 3 - 1


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



> Arsenal are set to make a £10m move for Sunderland keeper Simon Mignolet this summer, with Wenger ready to make him his No 1 ahead of Wojciech Szczesny. (Independent)


:ndiaye


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*

City 4-1
West Ham & United 1-1
Fulham & Chelsea 0-0


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> :ndiaye


I don't doubt we'll sell him eventually, but £10m is far too cheap, especially when he's shown no desire to leave.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

hart
micah kolo lescott clichy
javi rodders
milner nasri tevez
dzeko

would make me happy.


----------



## Zen

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> Man City v Wigan - Manchester City will destroy them. I wouldn't be surprised to see 6 - 0
> 
> West Ham v Man Utd - It'll be close. Away at a ground which hasn't been to good to us over the years. Saying that we are Manchester United and we should win games like this. 2 - 1 but I wouldn't be surprised to see a draw depending on whether RVPs got his shooting boots on
> 
> Fulham v Chelsea - A cagey affair but I expect Chelsea to win 3 - 1


Let's hope so, I got them winning 2-1`


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

why do the two teams in the fa cup final only get a combined 46,000/90,000 allocation?


----------



## slab7777

Loud Alarm said:


> why do the two teams in the fa cup final only get a combined 46,000/90,000 allocation?




The rest go to the corporate sponsors and their guests. The entire 2nd tier of wembley is for those guys. That's why its always empty for the first 5mins or so of a half.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: PAOLO*



slab7777 said:


> The rest go to the corporate sponsors and their guests. The entire 2nd tier of wembley is for those guys. That's why its always empty for the first 5mins or so of a half.


Well Wigan handed back tickets from the semi, fair enough this is the final, but any unsold WAFC ticket allocation goes to 'neutrals', or corporate.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: PAOLO*

@ Last night's game. The moment I saw Jack Wilshere there, I knew something would go wrong. He doesn't seem fit. He's looked lost in the past two games and for Heaven's sakes, he's not a CAM.

I have to give credit to Aaron Iniesta though. He was superb yesterday.

If Giroud knew what a true striker does, or if Poldi had that ball, we'd have won it one or two nil. Pathetic tactics by the Boss, and if Wilshere starts ahead of TR#7, I think I'll break something this weekend.

And, Podolski HAS TO start as a striker. What the heck is this with the Giroud obsession?


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: PAOLO*



Razor King said:


> @ Last night's game. The moment I saw Jack Wilshere there, I knew something would go wrong. He doesn't seem fit. He's looked lost in the past two games and for Heaven's sakes, he's not a CAM.
> 
> I have to give credit to Aaron Iniesta though. He was superb yesterday.
> 
> If Giroud knew what a true striker does, or if Poldi had that ball, we'd have won it one or two nil. Pathetic tactics by the Boss, and if Wilshere starts ahead of TR#7, I think I'll break something this weekend.
> 
> And, Podolski HAS TO start as a striker. What the heck is this with the Giroud obsession?


you a STH too?
or get tickets via membership scheme?

Rambo had a good game, some of his passes were superb, Jack's short of match fitness and he's a little too up for it if you get what I'm saying.
His temper needs to be reigned in a bit, there's a tight line between passion and pure stupidity.

I think Chambo NEEDS to be in our starting IX, Podolski is carrying a long term ankle injury so maybe that is why Wenger is cautious?
He is the best finisher at the club tbh.

Giroud is very fustrating, not as much as Gervinho, but he seems to waste more than you would expect.

Cazorla is defintely tiring, since the Reading game, he has dipped.
I'm a bit worried about Walcott too, although he still gets into good poisitions and he can still create for the team.

We need to win all our games now, and hope the others drop points


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*



Razor King said:


> Podolski HAS TO start as a striker. What the heck is this with the Giroud obsession?


There have been some rumours that Podolski's been carrying an injury all season and will have surgery this summer. Could explain his seeming inability to play more than 70 minutes earlier in the season and his benching recently.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*

Shep, are you gonna buy one of these???


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*

Haha, have a listen to the guys defence http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...newcastle-fan-who-punched-police-horse-claims Don't be harsh, the poor bloke is being made an "Escape goat". An ESCAPE GOAT :lmao

Wigan defeat tonight, please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

well wigan havent scored at the etihad in 6 years.

i'm confident


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> well wigan havent scored at the etihad in 6 years.
> 
> i'm confident


Psshh and people say wigan are uniteds whipping boys.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Wigan are going down this time, and tonight they're "gonna get got."

The FA are arseholes too. Not only scheduling the final between two northern teams for 5.15 and making it difficult to get trains back home, their helpful advice is telling both teams to use their partner coaches. Football's about the people right FA? Fuck off you money grabbing cunts.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

City 7-0 Wigan
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
West Ham 2-1 United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Psshh and people say wigan are uniteds whipping boys.


havent scored against us in the previous 6 games either.

still confident.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

wouldnt mind seeing this tonight

de gea

rafael ferdinand evans evra

carrick cleverley

nani rooney welbeck

rvp​


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Wigan will lose tonight but I still think they'll stay up. They just have that knack of doing so and that experience will come in handy down the stretch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt mind seeing this tonight
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael ferdinand evans evra
> 
> carrick cleverley
> 
> nani rooney welbeck
> 
> rvp​



Vidic, Carrick and RVP the rest don't really care.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*



Magsimus said:


> Haha, have a listen to the guys defence http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...newcastle-fan-who-punched-police-horse-claims Don't be harsh, the poor bloke is being made an "Escape goat". An ESCAPE GOAT :lmao
> 
> Wigan defeat tonight, please.


Hahahaha that's brilliant. He wasn't hiding his face, his gums were cold lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

2-1 to West Ham tonight. Big Andy to do a demolition job on us.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt mind seeing this tonight
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael ferdinand evans evra
> 
> carrick cleverley
> 
> nani rooney welbeck
> 
> rvp​


I like the look of this line up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Will the Man U fans stoop low enough to do these pessimistic predictions for Villa's trip to OT? :hesk2


----------



## MOX

*Re: PAOLO*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Shep, are you gonna buy one of these???


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*










DON ANDRES GARETH


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Don Andres to destroy Wigan. He'd better start, none of this second string team BS I'm hearing rumours of. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

Hart, Richards, Kolarov, Lescott, Kompany (C), Barry, Garcia, Yaya Toure, Nasri, Aguero, Tevez

MICAH

DON ANDRES


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: PAOLO*



Anark said:


>


What a movie!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

^dat team :arry

If people punching animals is your thing then Arnie punches a Camel in Conan. Poor Camel :jose


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*



> De Gea; Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra; Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Kagawa; Rooney, Van Persie.
> Subs: Amos, Evans, Giggs, Nani, Welbeck, Cleverley, Hernandez


valencia starting again :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Sky Sports News are useless, they were just reading out the Man United team and said Rafael has came in for Javi Garcia :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> DON ANDRES GARETH


:datass


Jesus_Hong said:


> Shep, are you gonna buy one of these???


*what a babe. 

keep forgetting we play tonight. please make next season a lil more interesting city. another clean sheet would be bossy though. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> :datass
> 
> *what a babe.
> 
> keep forgetting we play tonight. please make next season a lil more interesting city. another clean sheet would be bossy though. *


stoke aren't playing 8*D


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*So Kagawa out wide again then? Ugh. He was atrocious out left at Upton in the cup so I'm expecting very little from out wide today. *


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

I'm surprised Valencia is starting again, he showed some improvement against Stoke but still, he looks low on confidence and never really takes on his man, just runs back and retraces his steps. Nani although having a really poor game against Chelsea at Stamford Bridge should have started this. Kagawa on the left I don't mind, as Seabs pointed out, he didn't have a great game there in the FA Cup match at Upton Park but he seems to have settled in the United team over the past month or so. Hopefully he can get in the game this time around.

Rooney better turn up today, has been inconsistent for the past 2 seasons but I guess he deserves a spot after the way he played in midfield against Stoke. Still, I don't agree with Hernandez being benched again but at least he's an option for us.

Rafael being back is a bonus as is Ferdinand and Vidic partnering each other again in defence. I also had a sneaky feeling Jones would partner Carrick in midfield today just so we have that extra man for the West Ham set pieces. Both have gelled together well in midfield last season so fingers crossed they can continue that form together.

This should be a tougher game in comparison to the Stoke game but we have to and should win this. I'm predicting United win 3-1.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I think it's too much to ask for two favours from Fulham, one tonight and one on Saturday.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

They're playing Fall Out Boy - _My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark (Light Em Up)_ at Upton Park. I've had that song in my head all day having purchased the album.

... now _Run Boy Run_ by Woodkid. I've listened to that song today also, maybe this is an omen or a epiphany, who knows.

I've had a few drinks so I'm hoping to enjoy this match even more.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

CHOKECHESTER CHOKENITED


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: PAOLO*

Man, what the hell happened to Wayne Rooney


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

So easy for Man Utd


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Man, what the hell happened to Wayne Rooney


The **** are finally getting to him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> The **** are finally getting to him.


Now come on! There is need to reduce yourself to using homophobic slurs to describe Nani & Rafael


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

:hart 

Wigan should be 1-0 up now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

HARTDOG


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: PAOLO*

That's why Di Santo doesn't score much...

:hart


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Ivanovic booked for a two footed challenge with his studs showing, typical.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

O'Brien looks like an ugly Brad Maddox. Jarvis has been fucking boss so far.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> The **** are finally getting to him.












:rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Nolan, what a diving cunt.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Cracking goal from David Luiz. Game over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Fuck off back to racetrack, Andy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Step it up Man City :kobe Maybe it would have been better to play Scott Sinclair etc. as they might have been hungrier.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Score another 2, wrap up the game and then let Vidic and Rooney begin Operation: Take Out Andy.

Useless, cowardly cunt.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: PAOLO*

lol Carroll you animal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

West Ham - what a bunch of thugs, typical Fat Sam side


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Is Carroll having a stormer or being a cunt? 

Either way it's against Man U so he's doing a great job :suarez1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

I said last year United should have sold Rooney when he was actually worth something, got laughed at, mainly led by that gobshite seb. Now his physical and technical limitations are becoming so fucking obvious that you'd be lucky to get £10-15 million for him. He has his days still and still does certain things to a world class level, but he's nothing close to what he was. 

It's sad. He was better than Ronaldo when he first came here.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

Rafael and Kagawa have been the only energetic players first half. Evra looks clueless in defence, Carrick has been a bit off with his passing and RVP looks anonymous and can't seem to hold the ball. Rooney is playing at his usual slow pace and isn't really contributing much to the game. Valencia getting the goal will hopefully do his confidence the world of good but he needs to cut out this slow down... slow... slow... snails pace... GIVE THE BALL AWAY! thing that has has going on. Really doesn't help us in our attack.

Jones is having a decent game also.


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*

The lack of reaction in this thread to the Luiz goal is poor, brilliant strike.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Walk away, Andy. Big Dave would kick the shit out of ya.


:side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*

Carroll is trolling brilliantly :troll :clap

De Gea RATTLED. Gonna drop a clanger now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Couldn't really help that when De Gea caught the ball around him.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

DIAME HOLY SHIT DAT TURN DAT FINISH DAT GOOOOOAL.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Diame!! :wilkins


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*

Fulham team consists of 2 Norwegians, an Australian, a German, a Swiss, a Costa Rican, a Greek, a Cameroonian, a Dutchman, a Croatian and a Bulgarian. I can see why Hodgson gets upset.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Fuckin hell come on City, Man U are losing what more motivation do you want. Richards does not look remotely match fit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



I Curry I said:


> The lack of reaction in this thread to the Luiz goal is poor, brilliant strike.


Chelsea are playing? :fergie










:wilkins bama


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

We look terrible second half. Besides the Rooney chance we don't look like scoring. Ferguson leaving it late to make changes again.. which is really annoying as this is calling for a substitution as we look clueless on the attack.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Jaaskelainen is having a good game, similar to the one he had against us. We all know how that game ended.


2-2, Told ya.. just wait for the late winner now to make it 2-3.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh, thank fuck for that!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

CARL :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

title race back on!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

CITY GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Arsenal draw yesterday. Chelsea win today... My predictor is taking shape :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Legend, Leader, Racist with another. This is the same rock solid defensive machine that we couldn't get a shot in against a couple of weeks ago right? :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> title race back on!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Man Utd goal incoming..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Andy Carroll with those match saving interceptions in his own half


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

hey wigan

u mad


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Man Utd will seal the title at The Emirates.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: PAOLO*

Just turned over to watch the last few minutes of the Chelsea game. Ian Wright on commentary...? :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

We looked completely inept from start to finish and what really bugged me... again... was the pathetic performance from the players. No excuse for it, Ferguson told them to play like it's the start of the season. Maybe Rooney had a pie before the game and that explains why he played like a fat useless fuck (like he did against Everton in first game of season). Valencia is devoid of any threat on the wing and Nani was urgently needed. 

Van Persie looked better after he scored, Chicharito showed a lot of energy and should have been on 30 minutes earlier. Ferguson making late substitutions again was mind boggling. We were playing poorly, looked uncreative and showed no energy therefore, make a change!

Rafael and Vidic had great games; Rafael defended well, outjumped Carroll and made some crucial blocks. Was great running down the ring also. Vidic read the game well, won many aerial balls and looked like a beast. Ferdinand was sloppy all night and Evra still doesn't now how to defend. Carrick was very poor first half but improved second half, Jones was composed all night and Kagawa had another good showing. 

Giggs did alright when he came on but this match was calling for one more change. I'm glad we got the point but we should be aiming to win this fixture and those players looked like they didn't give a fudge. Time to drop a few of them for Villa on Monday. I'd like to see for that game:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Welbeck
Chicharito Van Persie​
6 more points to go!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Man Utd will seal the title at The Emirates.


You rarely seal titles with 6-0 losses.

They're going to annihilate usm right after AgbonlaWHORE does his usual goat routine at Old Trafford and scores a brace.

We're done.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

How bad a performance does Valencia needs to put in before Fergie subs him?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dammit Fulham. Now you'll probably draw us cuz youre ccccuuuuunnnnnntttttsssss. 

City will help us on Sunday. I hope. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

I propose this United title win gets an asterisk put next to it due to all the pessimism from some of the fans. No faith in the players :fergie2

Or at least, the pessimistic fans aren't allowed to celebrate the title win when it happens :fergie


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*

Breaking news for the Man Utd line up to play Villa:

De Gea
Rafael - Evans - Vidic - Evra
Carrick
Young (inj) - Scholes (inj) - Giggs - Ramsey (emergency loan signing)
Rooney

^DAT MOBILITY​
Sir Alex Ferguson feels he has little choice but to play the injured Scholes and Young after the disappointing performance of Valencia and other players at West Ham.

Source: BBC Sport


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

did you smash it?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Gareth Bale and Aaron Lennon both ruled out of the Man City game. Defoe might make the bench.

TOP 4 IS OURS.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Gareth Bale and Aaron Lennon both ruled out of the Man City game. Defoe might make the bench.


 Great news if true. 

Man Utd might win the league at the Emirates now :no:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Richard Keys said:


> Breaking news for the Man Utd line up to play Villa:
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Evans - Vidic - Evra
> Carrick
> Young (inj) - Scholes (inj) - Giggs - Ramsey (emergency loan signing)
> Rooney
> 
> ^DAT MOBILITY​
> Sir Alex Ferguson feels he has little choice but to play the injured Scholes and Young after the disappointing performance of Valencia and other players at West Ham.
> 
> Source: BBC Sport


Valencia actually played well tonight.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*:wilkins at that Luiz goal. What a laaaaaaaad.

On the plus side Valencia got a goal, Kagawa got two assists, De Gea looks more comfortable punching off corners and Vidic looked on form. That's about all I've got as far as positives go. Even Carrick was poor. Rooney is embarrassing right now and it's a doubled edged sword because he's restricting Kagawa by forcing him to play out wide. *


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> You rarely seal titles with 6-0 losses.
> 
> They're going to annihilate usm right after AgbonlaWHORE does his usual goat routine at Old Trafford and scores a brace.
> 
> We're done.


I'm not sure if you're being serious, but there is no way United will throw away the title.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Some of the pessimistic ones are trying to turn it into a joke now only they're hitting the money very well on it so they're either stupid, slow or unfunny. I sounded silly as a Utd fan for being confident we'd win the title this season.*


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Gareth Bale and Aaron Lennon both ruled out of the Man City game. Defoe might make the bench.
> 
> TOP 4 IS OURS.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious, but there is no way United will throw away the title.


Totally serial.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Could Rooney not go back to playing left wing?

Anybody - Kags - Rooney

RVP​


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

It is over for Spurs, I'm afraid. They had a good run, but Chelsea and Arsenal were just a bit too strong in the end. Maybe next season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

More good news, looks like Ryan Taylor is gonna miss all of next season


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd love to see Villa get something at Old Trafford next Monday. There's going to be goals and Villa will have a go. Benteke, Weimann & Agbonlahor will cause problems. It's just the shite behind them they have to worry about.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*We'll keep a clean sheet vs Villa and Van Persie will score at least 2. 

How long are Bale and Lennon out for? I'd say Arsenal have top 4 now and it's one of Spurs and Chelsea. I can still see Chelsea fucking up with the Europa League if they don't prioritise the league.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

When we lost at home to Fulham after the Inter second leg, that was it for our Top Four hopes IMO.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Could Rooney not go back to playing left wing?
> 
> Anybody - Kags - Rooney
> 
> RVP​


I think he could, but I don't think he would want to play there permanently.


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*

Rooney needs to be dropped. And if he has a hissy fit then so be it.

West Ham's route one football made Stoke look like Brazil. :evra


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> When we lost at home to Fulham after the Inter second leg, that was it for our Top Four hopes IMO.


Top four is still in our hands.



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *We'll keep a clean sheet vs Villa and Van Persie will score at least 2.
> 
> How long are Bale and Lennon out for? I'd say Arsenal have top 4 now and it's one of Spurs and Chelsea. I can still see Chelsea fucking up with the Europa League if they don't prioritise the league.*


I reckon both Bale and Lennon will eventually be back by the time we play Chelsea at Stamford Bridge. I still think that will be THE game though, who ever ends up winning that will end up finishing in the top four.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Top four is still in our hands.


I know, but it just feels like that game was one we needed tow in to stay in legit contention. With games against Chelsea and Man City, our run in is no doubt tougher than our rivals. Like you said though, it is still in our hands but I don't have much hope. But I guess that's just being a Spurs fan, eh?


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

We may be out of sight before that match. We'll see though. I just think that out of us, Arsenal and Spurs, we're the better team and will be the ones to pick up the most points.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

Bend it like :becks on tv :mark:

A young Keira Knightley, what an English rose :whiteknight (no Jimmy Saville)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I know, but it just feels like that game was one we needed tow in to stay in legit contention. With games against Chelsea and Man City, our run in is no doubt tougher than our rivals. Like you said though, it is still in our hands but I don't have much hope. But I guess that's just being a Spurs fan, eh?


We never have anything spoon-fed to us and thank god. That would be boring. Much rather it the way we have it now, the underdogs. Chelsea still have a harder run in than us, they beat Fulham 0-3 away, so did we :lol

Lets see how they do when they come up against teams that actually matter.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> We never have anything spoon-fed to us and thank god. That would be boring. Much rather it the way we have it now, the underdogs. Chelsea still have a harder run in than us, *they beat Fulham 0-3 away, so did we :lol*
> 
> Lets see how they do when they come up against teams that actually matter.


Certainly didn't lose to them at home like you did 

I don't see how our run in much harder than yours. Liverpool away and United away may be the only games where we drop points in.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Certainly didn't lose to them at home like you did
> 
> I don't see how our run in much harder than yours. Liverpool away and United away may be the only games where we drop points in.


Everton, Liverpool, Man Utd, Swansea, Aston Villa, Tottenham with the Europa League sandwiched in between is a lot harder run in than Man City, Wigan, Southampton, Chelsea, Stoke, Sunderland. But whatever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Everton, Liverpool, Man Utd, Swansea, Aston Villa, Tottenham with the Europa League sandwiched in between is a lot harder run in than Man City, Wigan, Southampton, Chelsea, Stoke, Sunderland. But whatever.


Liverpool - Nothing to play for
United - Will probably be champions by then, could be coming off big celebrations, but still they are United
Spurs - Direct rivals
Swansea - Nothing to play for, been on holiday for a while now
Aston Villa - Fighting for their lives
Everton - Direct rivals (could be out of contention by then)

Man City - Nothing to play for, but still they are City and you have no Lennon nor Bale
Wigan - Fighting for their lives, they rise at this stage of the season
Southampton - Nothing to play for
Chelsea - Direct rivals
Stoke - Fighting for their lives
Sunderland - Fighting for their lives and are now playing hard and with a lot of passion


Not a lot of difference. Europea League does make things a bit different, but we're not travelling too far for the semi.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Certainly didn't lose to them at home like you did


You did manage to QPR at home in similar circumstances though.










Seriously worried about our chances Sunday now though, hopefully Adebayor will have fire in his belly playing Man City (and not get sent off :side. Also need Dempsey to score goals because he's not going to contribute in any other way and it could be a big problem for us.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Liverpool - Nothing to play for
> United - Will probably be champions by then, could be coming off big celebrations, but still they are United
> Spurs - Direct rivals
> Swansea - Nothing to play for, been on holiday for a while now
> Aston Villa - Fighting for their lives
> Everton - Direct rivals (could be out of contention by then)
> 
> Man City - Nothing to play for, but still they are City and you have no Lennon nor Bale
> Wigan - Fighting for their lives, they rise at this stage of the season
> Southampton - Nothing to play for
> Chelsea - Direct rivals
> Stoke - Fighting for their lives
> Sunderland - Fighting for their lives and are now playing hard and with a lot of passion
> 
> 
> Not a lot of difference. Europea League does make things a bit different, but we're not travelling too far for the semi.


At the end of the day both of us could try and correctly predict what is going to happen but it would be pretty stupid with how the Premier League has been this year. We've lost to the likes of Fulham and Wigan at home but we've beaten Man Utd at Old Trafford, you tell me those were going to happen before the season started and I would have laughed in your face.

I still think it MAY go down to the last day, but I'm almost certain it will be settled at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

I'm not going to try and predict the results, as I'll be biased no doubt. But I'm just saying your run in is tough. So many teams you have to face are fighting for their lives and you're going away to 2 out of the 3 too. One of your home ties is against City. Only Southampton are the ones where I can see a definite 3 points coming. I'm not using this to predict your results, just to demonstrate how tough the run in is.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Sunday is going to be one of those games where due to our injuries, I'm not expecting us to get a win so the match will be a lot less stressful. But then we'll probably take the lead and get my hopes up, before City turn it around.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Could Rooney not go back to playing left wing?
> 
> Anybody - Kags - Rooney
> 
> RVP​


Nope. That's his worst position.

Can't dribble, has no pace, no explosion, nothing. He's so easy to play against it's untrue, he can't consistently create the space he needs to be effective anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Sunday is going to be one of those games where due to our injuries, I'm not expecting us to get a win so the match will be a lot less stressful. But then we'll probably take the lead and get my hopes up, before City turn it around.


I'd take a draw if offered right now. A point is better than nothing and if Chelsea fail to pick up any points against Liverpool, that point would have done a hell lot of good. I actually think Wigan away will be tougher than City at home.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Yeah, Wigan away won't be easy for sure. Strangely enough, ever since we beat them 9-1 our record against them has been pretty mediocre. We've lost at home to them twice in three seasons.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

Worryingly as well as Wigan we've got Stoke away at a time that they'll need to pick up points to avoid relegation, it's always a ball ache playing there regardless. The game at Stamford Bridge is fucking huge though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*



Irish Jet said:


> Totally serial.


Super serial.



ROUSEY said:


> Could Rooney not go back to playing left wing?
> 
> Anybody - Kags - Rooney
> 
> RVP​





Irish Jet said:


> Nope. That's his worst position.
> 
> Can't dribble, has no pace, no explosion, nothing. He's so easy to play against it's untrue, he can't consistently create the space he needs to be effective anymore.


Exactly. No pace or guile to beat a man out on the wing. He can still do it centrally but only if he's in space. He's become very limited, in my opinion, and I wouldn't be bothered if he's sold. I'd almost welcome it, since it would free up a space for Kagawa in the centre.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PAOLO*

Rooney has really changed

He used to be this fast young explosive striker who could carry a team

I still remember him fucking us over in 2010. good times

also jesus tapdancing christ


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

I think Rooney is best suited to playing in centre midfield. He's done well pretty much every time I've seen him there and would solve one of our issues.


----------



## Zen

*Re: PAOLO*

Luiz's goal was orgasmic


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PAOLO*

I've always thought Rooney could be a CM, and play like Scholes in his prime, coz the thought of him out wide again :kobe7

Draw is a decent result considering I was thinking West Ham would do us at Upton Park. Valencia still absolute shit but Nani doesn't even get a chance off the bench when we were crying out for some creativity and explosiveness late on. Don't know what Valencia has to do before Fergie drops him.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: PAOLO*

Somebody thinks Spurs will finish above Rafa's Chelsea? :aries2


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

Does the keeper shirt come with complimentary helmet?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


>


Wow, it's so different! You can tell they've spent ages designing it. I bet the people who pre-ordered without seeing it are delighted.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Yeah, that's pretty boring. But there's only so much you can do with an all blue strip I guess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

chelsea: stay long enough and you cum blue.


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*

I don't think anything will top this season's kit, tbh. The gold trim is beautiful.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*

Pretty meh home kit. 

Interesting paint theme.

:side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Mata looks comfortable :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Chelsea always seem to release their new kit before everyone else. Don't they usually wear it on the last day of the season too?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Chelsea always seem to release their new kit before everyone else. Don't they usually wear it on the last day of the season too?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they wore their new kit last game last season.

I actually like the gold trim from this season.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


>


The white trims remind me of the Liverpool 08-09 kit for some reason.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Blue hands, yellow kit :wilkins

If you don't mind Rooney being sold, I know a team who'd like him back. 

Please.



Pretty please.






I'll do anything.







ANYTHING.

:kobe4


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

My Word.... Banana's is gonna have a fucking field day once he sees that


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Rousey, that pic rep, I....I don't even....what?


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

the top 10 forward passers in europs :carrick










so much for carrick only passing sideways then


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Probably because there is no Paul Scholes beside him to pass it to :fergie


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


just outstanding


https://twitter.com/alfredndiaye

everyones favourite player is on twitter now :ndiaye


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*I'm almost crying at that video. POWERPODZ. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



Hank Scorpio said:


>


Magnificent!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: PAOLO*

Liverpool's managing director Ian Ayre reveals all the club's future transfers will by decided by committee rather than giving full control of recruitment to manager Brendan Rodgers.

Thats a fucking joke.. and i hate liverpool.. Rodgers should be well pissed off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

How will Rodgers make _The Project™_ work if he's not the one buying the players?

This is an outrage.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

I wonder what footballing credentials you need to get on this committee


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*



wkdsoul said:


> Liverpool's managing director Ian Ayre reveals all the club's future transfers will by decided by committee rather than giving full control of recruitment to manager Brendan Rodgers.
> 
> Thats a fucking joke.. and i hate liverpool.. Rodgers should be well pissed off.


Would suck if it is true. Have a link to the story?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*



Destiny said:


> Would suck if it is true. Have a link to the story?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/10004873/Liverpool-transfers-to-be-decided-by-committee-not-Brendan-Rodgers.html


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

The Andy Carroll effect still looms large over Anfield like a black cloud.

I guess this is to ensure something like _that_ never happens again...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

What are you talking about bro the Carroll transfer was a triffic bit of business :redknapp


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

:jose

Although, 7th place in the table, without playing the most expensive(and therefore, *best*) English player of all time? 

Title race is gonna be interesting next season when Big Andy comes home :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Not gonna lie I actually like Big Andy and think he's pretty good, not 35 million good but still good.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PAOLO*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/liverpool/10004873/Liverpool-transfers-to-be-decided-by-committee-not-Brendan-Rodgers.html


Interesting.

I'm sure at the end of the day, Rodgers will make the final decision on whether he wants a certain player. Let's just hope we don't spend stupid cash.



AlexHumph said:


> Not gonna lie I actually like Big Andy and think he's pretty good, not 35 million good but still good.


Clearly not a 35mil player. 15mil max to be honest. He's good but not good enough for Liverpool in my opinion. Plus, he doesn't fit the Rodgers system and so I don't see him staying with us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> The Andy Carroll effect still looms large over Anfield like a black cloud.
> 
> I guess this is to ensure something like _that_ never happens again...


Unfortunetly . Still pretty stupid that the manager will have less control over who he signs for his team. 

Also about Carroll I still wouldn't mind us keeping him to at least give us a plan B. On saying that though (If Suarez stays) we will have Suarez & Sturridge playing ahead of him with Coutino and Downing playing the wings. There will be little room for him. Plus if we get a good bid (Excess of £15m) it may be better off for everyone if he leaves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

Ayre can go fuck right off.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> My Word.... Banana's is gonna have a fucking field day once he sees that


I think he is banned. Not sure for how long though. 

Also hate that idea. The manager should be the one to decide who we buy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

Ashley Young has been ruled out for the rest of the season, .

Also Fergie said taking Kagawa off just after the second goal against West Ham was a mistake. At the time I was surprised he did it, after kagawa had the assist for both goals, but for some reason Kagawa never seems to play 90 mins


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

Yeah, it was a very bizarre decision to take Kagawa off as he looked our most influential and creative player in attack against West Ham and besides Rafael and Vidic, he was our best player on the pitch. Good to see Ferguson acknowledge this. I have to say, I'm really enjoying Kagawa in this left-sided free roaming role he's been given.

He hasn't really been given the opportunity to play in his preferred play behind the striker role due to an undeserving Wayne Rooney taking that spot. Hopefully Ferguson gives him a chance to play there but he looks really comfortable coming inside from the left wing at the moment and he always seems to pick out pockets of space to cause danger to the back four, so I don't mind him starting there again on Monday. I'm hoping to see us line up like so against the BRAVE Villa:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Cleverley Kagawa
Van Persie Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Jones, Giggs, Valencia, Anderson, Welbeck & Rooney​
Rooney deserves to be dropped after that appalling performance against West Ham. He can be class on the day but he's been too inconsistent for the past 2 seasons and he's lost that burst of pace he used to have, which he used to show a lot on the counter attacks. Ever since that injury he took against Munich he just hasn't been the same and has become rather lethargic in his movement. Can't seem to dribble past his man as much also.

Chicharito MUST and SHOULD start this game, he's not been given many opportunities, which is really unfair based on his goal scoring record this season. That and he was the difference maker in the game against Villa earlier in the season. Furthermore, his partnership and understanding with Van Persie has been impressive to watch. They always seem to read what each other is going to do next.

A shame about Young, I'm one of those whose really wanted him to do well this season after an impressive start in his first season with us. That hasn't happened at all this season but that is mainly down to the numerous injuries and knocks he's picked up. He actually did look good for us for a spell mid-way through the season when Valencia was playing poorly and Nani was out injured. He also played well in the FA Cup loss to Chelsea but unfortunately, he's picked up another knock from a tackle from the opposing team and thus, is out again. I really hope he works hard and comes back and proves a point for next season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

PFA award nominations 

POTY



> Gareth Bale, Michael Carrick, Eden Hazard, Juan Mata, Luis Suarez and Robin van Persie


YPOTY



> Gareth Bale, Christian Benteke, Eden Hazard, Romelu Lukaku, Danny Welbeck, and Jack Wilshere



no idea how welbeck has got nominated ahead of Rafael and de Gea, both have been better than welbeck IMO


----------



## D17

*Re: PAOLO*

Player of the Year:
Juan Mata

Young Player of the Year:
Gareth Bale


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

Rafael not being in it is a fucking joke but it's the PFA's after all.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: PAOLO*

Player of the Year: Luis Suarez
Young Player of the Year: Gareth Bale


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

Player of the year= Robin Van Persie, Young player of the year= Christian Benteke, I have no idea why neither Rafael or De Gea are nominated for ypoty as one of them should have one it.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Player of the Year = Juan Mata
Young Player of the Year = Gary Bale


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



> Danny Welbeck, and Jack Wilshere


:kobe8

LOL at no Rafael/De Gea and Nastasic, LOL.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PAOLO*

Nastasic being off the list is also dumbfounding, Wilshere being on the list is laughable.


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd be happy with POTY going to either Suarez, Mata or Bale. I'd prefer Mata though and think he's deserving of it.

YPOTY surely has to go to Bale, though Wilshere even being nominated is ridiculous.


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*

*Bit of a piss take but no shock. Wilshere and Welbeck obviously has nothing to do with their nationality. No Rafael or Nastasic is stoooopid. Hazard nominated for POTY? Massive joke. Good for Carrick though.

Young with another bad injury sucks. He needs a legit run of games bad. Never had a chance to build any momentum this season off the back of each injury. Van Persie and Hernandez up top together should be a must for Villa. There's goals there for the taking and Hernandez will run them ragged. Bench Rooney and give Kagawa free reign through the middle for once. Bennett is a joke at LB so put Nani out right and give him a chance to have a great game. Giggs on the left wing would be nice but it seems Fergie doesn't like starting him there these days. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

Player of the Year: Luis Suarez
Young Player of the Year: Gareth Bale


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Hazard shouldn't be in either list.

Michu should be in the main list. Rafael, Nastasic and maybe De Gea should be in young player list. Welbeck should be nowhere the list.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

poty/ypoty in joke selections shocker

no nastasic? :lmao

big game chokeden? :lmao

short man syndrome jack? :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Foreshadowed said:


> Nastasic being off the list is also dumbfounding, Wilshere being on the list is laughable.


Exactly what I thought when saw that list also Welbeck shouldn't be on list & Michu should be on the list to.

My Team on Monday v Aston Villa 

DdG 
Rafael vida Evans evra
Toni Carrick Clev Welbeck
Kagawa
RvP 

Subs - Anders, Rio, Smalling, Jones, Giggs, Chicha & Nani

My only doubts are Chicha on bench as he could easily start with RvP & Kagawa on the LW again, I however want kagawa as the no10 off RvP where his better able to influence the game alot more in that role. I get feeling Welbeck be used on LW cutting in as can stretch play & consistent runner however the key issue is we will be using him out wide again the other option is Giggs (I would say Nani but I get feeling only on bench are up numbers as SAF lost all faith in him). Also think/hope that Clev should start alongside carrick in cm.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

wait, danny welbeck is there too?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao

WhoScored.com ‏@WhoScored 1h
Danny Welbeck: In 1204 minutes of gametime in the Premier League this season, Welbeck has scored 1 goal from 38 attempts (2.6% conversion)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

:lions


----------



## kingfunkel

So Michael Carrick has been the best English player this season? Also I thought Jack Wilshere was pretty average this season.

So the first part of the season: Van Persie
Second part of the season: Bale
For the full season: Suarez


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Pretty Surprised by both lists. No Michu is a surprise and Welbeck being on the young player of the year list is crazy.

I want Suarez to win the main one and Bale to win young player of the year.

Think RVP will win the main award though given that he has been the major difference in the title race


----------



## Vader

*Re: PAOLO*

To be fair to Welbeck, has be played as a striker once this season? You can't honestly say he doesn't contribute at all to his games. Whilst I'd not have him near those awards, the STATS don't say the full story.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Looking back a point away to west ham was a very good result given how much shite we played interms of football, hopefully against villa Kagawa plays in the fucking hole behind robin, welbeck/nani left, cleverley/rooney with carrick, start evans and rest rio and please start vidic again :fergie. Can't believe it's a night time game again what fucking joke.

Just can't wait for the season to end so fucking bored of it now :lol, transfer muppet season i can't wait for :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

No Santi ahead of Hazard in the POTY and Wilsh up for YPOTY :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Pfftt awards for football :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Juan Mata	Chelsea - 11
Theo Walcott	Arsenal - 10
Steven Gerrard	Liverpool - 9
Wayne Rooney	Manchester United - 9
Lukas Podolski	Arsenal - 9
Eden Hazard	Chelsea - 9
Robin Van Persie	Manchester United - 8
Damien Duff	Fulham - 7
Santi Cazorla	Arsenal - 7
David Silva	Manchester City - 7
Carlos Tevez	Manchester City - 7


Top assisters so far.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

:stevie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Shows how shite our wingers and midfielders are if wayne is at the top of our assist list :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shows how shite our wingers and midfielders are if wayne is at the top of our assist list :lmao


Rooney 1st, RVP 2nd for you guys :lol


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Podolski with the same as gerrard and he's barely played 90 minutes all season, plays ramsey :wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> wait, danny welbeck is there too?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> WhoScored.com ‏@WhoScored 1h
> Danny Welbeck: In 1204 minutes of gametime in the Premier League this season, Welbeck has scored 1 goal from 38 attempts (2.6% conversion)
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Don't take your anger over the lack of Man City players nominated out on brave Danny and Jack. :wilkins The FA won't look kindly on Man City whilst they keep embarrassing the Premier League in Europe. :darren

Hazard deserves to be on the list for kicking that c*nt ball boy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

PFA Awards have always been a joke since Giggs won it.

The fuck are Hazard and Carrick doing there for the main award? Should quite easily be both Michu and Cazorla. Don't even get me started on the Young Player of the Year.. Wilshere really? He's been injured, let me guess, he's there because he's English and plays for Arsenal? Danny Welbeck? I can't :lmao Nastasic should easily be there and I'd say Luke Shaw or Morgan Schneiderlin have a claim.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

I won't bite, someone else probably will though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> PFA Awards have always been a joke since Giggs won it.
> 
> The fuck are Hazard and *Carrick* doing there for the main award? Should quite easily be both Michu and Cazorla. Don't even get me started on the Young Player of the Year.. Wilshere really? He's been injured, let me guess, he's there because he's English and plays for Arsenal? Danny Welbeck? I can't :lmao Nastasic should easily be there and I'd say Luke Shaw or Morgan Schneiderlin have a claim.


No just no pal, he has been the best player for united who are likely to win the league so he deserves to be named imo.

Happy silent?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

But you think he should be there ahead of the likes of Michu? Who has genuinely come in to a mid table side and scored 15+ league goals in his first season and lead his side to a trophy at Wembley? I'm sorry, that's bullshit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

And what's cazorla done exactly?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: PAOLO*



united_07 said:


> the top 10 forward passers in europs :carrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much for carrick only passing sideways then


WHERE THE FUCK IS JOE ALLEN


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

12 goals and 10 assists in 31 games is a shit return, I agree.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: PAOLO*

COME ON RAFA AND CHELSEA LET'S BEAT THOSE CUNTS SUNDAY.

btw Hazard is a don.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> 12 goals and 10 assists in 31 games is a shit return, I agree.



Great return but carrick should still be considered been our best player and if wasn't for him or vidic i doubt we'd be challenging or as far ahead as we are.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Great return but carrick should still be considered been our best player and if wasn't for him or vidic i doubt we'd be challenging or as far ahead as we are.


I understand that. Carrick is a superb footballer, always has been, that's why you paid us so much for him. The whole PFA system is shit anyway. Don't they stop voting at certain times in the season too? There should be a new comers award for those in there first season or something similar.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*

I just heard on SSN that Bale has been passed fit for Sunday, should give Spurs a better chance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I just heard on SSN that Bale has been passed fit for Sunday, should give Spurs a better chance.


No chance it's spurs the biggest bottlers in the league and city have the momentum easy win for them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

EASY WIN.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Welbeck, really? My mum's fiance is a United fan and his reaction when I told him was "You are joking? For god sake! I'd even pick Cleverley before I picked Welcrap."

Feel for Michu especially but he's not been as good the last couple of months, similar to RVP. Cazorla & Baines too a little bit. Welbeck & Jack, the English golden boys is ridiculous. Schneiderlin wouldn't have been out of place but Rafael & Nastasic have had more attention as you'd expect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Welbeck>cleverley lets not get silly.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> No chance it's spurs the biggest bottlers in the league and city have the momentum easy win for them.


Did City's performance on Wednesday look like a team with momentum?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Did City's performance on Wednesday look like a team with momentum?



Don't know there was some shite on at upton park.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Silva and Aguero are doubts but I have no doubt they will be in the squad come Sunday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Should be a fun game either way.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: PAOLO*

Has Danny Rose been nominated? If not, why the fuck not?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Rafa up for Manager of the year?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Silva and Aguero are doubts but I have no doubt they will be in the squad come Sunday.


i reckon silva will play

aguero, ehhhhh. off at half time. i doubt it

also, has bale been declared fit or has just been included in the squad? would think they're two different things.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> i reckon silva will play
> 
> aguero, ehhhhh. off at half time. i doubt it
> 
> also, has bale been declared fit or has just been included in the squad? would think they're two different things.


Declared fit probably means he will be included in the squad. He will probably be assessed on match day whether he is capable of starting. I hope we don't rush him back but I get the feeling with how the run in is and Bale wanting to just play football we will start him, now where to start him is the crucial part.

Lennon and Defoe have also been confirmed as being in the squad but I don't think Lennon will be in the starting line up unfortunately, late super sub for pace late on though if the game is still in reach. Defoe will be on the bench.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

Defoe to come on and blast the ball down Hart's throat.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Defoe to come on and blast the ball down Hart's throat.


At least he'll have a shot on goal :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Hazard shouldn't be on the main list. He should 100% be on the young player list though.

Suarez for the main.
Bale for the young.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PAOLO*

For me, its Mata all the way

Maybe its bias, but that kid is so fricking unbelievable

Hes saved our asses so many times, hes such an exceptional passer and dribbler, and lately, his shooting ability has skyrocketed

18 goals, 26 assists, and thats not even counting how much better we look with his presence

Not to mention his consistency. Asides from one or two games due to being overplayed, Mata has been a rock the entire season

For me, choice is obvious. Its gotta be Juan. At this point, he IS chelsea


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> For me, its Mata all the way
> 
> Maybe its bias, but that kid is so fricking unbelievable
> 
> Hes saved our asses so many times, hes such an exceptional passer and dribbler, and lately, his shooting ability has skyrocketed
> 
> 18 goals, 26 assists, and thats not even counting how much better we look with his presence
> 
> Not to mention his consistency. Asides from one or two games due to being overplayed, Mata has been a rock the entire season
> 
> For me, choice is obvious. Its gotta be Juan. At this point, he IS chelsea


Tbh, you can say the exact same about Suarez for Liverpool. He's been carrying them since the beginning of the season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

RVP for POTY.
Lukaku should get YPOTY but it will be Bale. Age barrier should be 21 really.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd like Mata to win it too. The guy just oozes class. I don't think he will for a minute though unfortunately. It's tough to call and everyone has different valid opinions on how to base it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Wish we had a player like mata but then again he has flair and a creative spark so we wouldn't buy a player like him.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

I hope Mata wins it if Suarez doesn't, absolutely quality player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

How about a trade Joel? Mata for Rooney :fergie.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Marin for Rooney you say?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I would have had Bale for POTY and Nastasic for YPOTY but as it's not turned out that way I'd pick Mata for POTY and Bale for YPOTY.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Hazard for Young you say?


:fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Marin for Rooney you say?


still a downgrade on marin


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Quite surprised Fellaini didn't make the list neither.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PAOLO*

De Gea

Rafael Vidic Evans Evra
Nani Carrick Anderson Kagawa
RVP Hernandez

Nani will have a field day against Bennett, god I hope he gets a chance with Young out. :fergie will probably pick Valencia again tho, even tho he's been gash all season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Renegade™;17167154 said:


> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Vidic Evans Evra
> Nani Carrick Anderson Kagawa
> RVP Hernandez
> 
> Nani will have a field day against Bennett, god I hope he gets a chance with Young out. :fergie will probably pick Valencia again tho, even tho he's been gash all season.


:lol at nani starting even if he bought fergie a year supply of wrigleys extra he wouldn't start sadly, swap ando for cleverley, val for nani, kagawa behind robin and welbeck out wide over chicho and that will probably be the team.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PAOLO*

one can hope :kagawa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

All i really ask is kagawa not to play on the wing and vidic to start.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Really hoping Fergie persists with Kagawa and doesn't drop him like he did after dropping him despite his hat-trick against Norwich. He needs to get a proper run. Dropping him doesn't help his confidence at all, or anyone for that matter. I'm hoping he sticks to playing Jones in one position too soon.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Can't see Jones getting played in one position any time soon and i agree with you on Kagawa he should really play for the rest of the season if that means sacrificing width or rooney then so be it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

yeah the only position Jones has a chance of playing regularly is central midfield


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Like i've said start him in the hole vs villa as hernandez can be pretty shite when he starts and just give shinji more freedom.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PAOLO*

RVP would be a shoe in if he didnt have the longest goal drought for a big striker since Torres first arrived

His drop off in the 2nd half is absolutely shocking


----------



## Andre

*Re: PAOLO*

Apparently the club is handing out PAPER CLAPPERS to the home fans at Carra Rud tomorrow in some lame attempt to try and muster up an atmosphere fpalm

How fucking tin pot. We probably deserve to be relegated for that alone.

Regardless, if we win against Reading we should stay up. Anything less and there will be a fair few squirty tummy moments along the road towards the final day of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Apparently the club is handing out PAPER CLAPPERS to the home fans at Carra Rud tomorrow in some lame attempt to try and muster up an atmosphere fpalm
> 
> How fucking tin pot. We probably deserve to be relegated for that alone.
> 
> Regardless, if we win against Reading we should stay up. Anything less and there will be a fair few squirty tummy moments along the road towards the final day of the season.


Delia should just get on the mic.


----------



## Andre

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> Delia should just get on the mic.


I think we're trying to create a highlight reel full of the most embarrassing football related moments of the 21st century. One for every decade.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Let's be having youuuuuuuu


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



ROUSEY said:


> Let's be having youuuuuuuu


COME ONNNN!!

Norwich will be reet with the home games left. Next season might be another story though. Saying that if Hull go up that's one less place to worry about.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: PAOLO*

POTY : Suarez 
YOTY : Bale ( Stupid that he is in this category.)
WOAT : Gervinho


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Suarez for POTY tbh. Had it at RVP but his recent drought just killed it for me. Michu really should have been on the list too. For the price he came for the dude has been amazing. 

lol at Bale being in YPOTY. Honestly part of me thinks he will take both awards. (if possible). Still not as lolworthy as Wilshere & Welbeck making the lists though. Awful stuff :lions. Rafael should have been a top contender for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Suarez for POTY tbh. Had it at RVP but his recent drought just killed it for me. Michu really should have been on the list too. For the price he came for the dude has been amazing.
> 
> lol at Bale being in YPOTY. Honestly part of me thinks he will take both awards. (if possible). Still not as lolworthy as Wilshere & Welbeck making the lists though. Awful stuff :lions. Rafael should have been a top contender for it.



I think Bale should get POTY and Rafael or Nastastic should have gotten YPOTY. If RVP hadn't completely gone to shit in the last 2 months i'd have said him over bale.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: PAOLO*

Of the United games I've seen, RVP has still be on fine form despite a lack of goals. Some incredible assists and the way he brings the play in attack. He's found himself out the box a bit too often.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Desecrated said:


> Of the United games I've seen, RVP has still be on fine form despite a lack of goals. Some incredible assists and the way he brings the play in attack. He's found himself out the box a bit too often.


That's because the inability and lack of creativity from the wingers and the midfielders, get carrick a proper partner that means not a cb/rb, an attacking or a striker i mean a proper CM that ensures carrick doesn't have every fucking responsibility in the middle of the park and if wingers find some form we'd see a huge difference for united overall.

Yes wayne played well CM vs stoke but nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Van Persie has still been great, his finishing has just let him down. He is still top class and has been pivotal in the team that's top being top. 

I'd have it as -

1. Bale
2. Van Persie
3. Suarez


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

Man Utd need a ball winning midfielder and have for years, then have him partner Carrick whilst allowing Kagawa play behind the striker and you'll have better balance and added creativity.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Man Utd need a ball winning midfielder and have for years, then have him partner Carrick whilst allowing Kagawa play behind the striker and you'll have better balance and added creativity.


Bingo, we have not been able to find fluid attacking play and balance with rvp, rooney and kagawa. It may not have to be a ball winner just an out an out CM it could be a cabaye type or a moutinho/gundogan.

It's clear that fergie does not trust anyone to partner carrick for a sustained ammount of time giggs, rooney, scholes, cleverley, ando, jones, fletcher and maybe kagawa at one point have all played with carrick at cm and that's far to many imo.


----------



## haribo

*Re: PAOLO*

A United defensive mid? What is this sorcery?



Parison Sapphire said:


> Defoe to come on and blast the ball down Hart's throat.


- Balls down throats
- April O'Neal avy & sig

:vince


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

eppers


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Carrick Cabaye
Kagawa
Rooney Hernanadez RVP​:mark:

Good to see that racist :terry taking the moral high ground too!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Nige™ said:


> Carrick Cabaye
> Kagawa
> RVP Falcao Bale​:mark:
> 
> Good to see that racist :terry taking the moral high ground too!


:darren


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*



Nige™ said:


> Carrick Cabaye
> Kagawa
> Rooney Hernanadez RVP​:mark:


:ksi2

Do not want. 

Good solid win at WBA tomorrow, we've got the tactical genius and reigning manager of the year in charge. Can't lose, right? 

Big Andy to put a nail in Wigans coffin please :mark:


----------



## D17

*Re: PAOLO*

The player who wins POTY and who also happens to be nominated for YPOTY, in this case, assuming he does, Bale (and back in 2010 Rooney), that should give Bale, and should of given back in 2010 Rooney, the YPOTY by default.

silly pfa


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

You people clearly don't understand football. Welbeck is ENGLISH! ENGLISH.... That makes him a better footballer than Rafael, Nastasic and you know what? He's better than Mata and 95% of the English media will back me up on that too.

POTY: Suarez closly followed by Mata. Wouldn't be surprised to see it the other way around. Anyone else winning it is a joke. Hazard being on this list is a joke. Good player? Sure, but top 6 in the league? Nah. Also annoys me how attack heavy the nominations are.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

Looks like FA are trying too hard to include English talent. Even as an Arsenal fan who is on Wilshere's nuts most of the time, he doesn't deserve to be there this season - not enough games/consistency. Definitely a reputation/nationality based inclusion there. Welbeck is just ridiculous. fpalm

Really disappointed Cazorla didn't make the list. Been inspirational for us the entire season. Even taken the burden of scoring goals on as our top scorer in the league. Could definitely have a few more assists if we had better finishers. Hasn't done enough to win it, but he deserves the recognition.

Mata for POTY.
Bale for YPOTY, even though he feels too old to be classed as that now.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: PAOLO*

Massive day for Norwich today. If they can't beat Reading at home then I can't see them getting many points elsewhere. First time I'll be supporting QPR in the premiership today.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Looking forward to this weekends fixtures.

I am hoping after mid week disappointment that Jol and Berbatov might want to try and help us out with getting anything out of Arsenal, I mean even a point would be grateful but to be fair I can see Arsenal ripping them apart and scoring at least three goals. Which isn't good. Norwich and Reading should be good, always seem to be goals where Reading are concerned and I can see Norwich winning, I hope they do anyway, I like Hughton.

What a massive game between Queens Park Rangers and Stoke. I think QPR are as good as down but as I absolutely loathe Stoke I hope QPR can pick up all 3 points, plus it gives them a glimmer of hope and I wouldn't mind them having something to play for when they play Arsenal in a few weeks at Loftus Road. Another big game is Sunderland/Everton at both ends of the table, after Sunderlands great win last week, they will look to build on it and put a dent in Evertons Champions League hopes.

Swansea are literally on there holidays but they're safe and so are Southampton. A nothing game essentially, but I wouldn't mind Southampton winning it. West Brom/Newcastle, another big game this weekend. A Newcastle loss with results around them not going there way and it could get very very interesting for Newcastle and the rest of the season, important. West Ham host Wigan. I personally want Wigan to stay up and I can't stand West Ham so I wouldn't mind Wigan passing the shit out of them and nicking a late goal from the hand of Kone who's about 20 yards offside.

*Predictions:*

Fulham 0-3 Arsenal
Norwich 2-1 Reading
QPR 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Everton
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
West Ham 0-1 Wigan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

jose canas to swansea


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*


----------



## D17

*Re: PAOLO*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> RVP would be a shoe in if he didnt have the longest goal drought for a big striker since Torres first arrived
> 
> His drop off in the 2nd half is absolutely shocking


It wasn't that bad, he went only 5 prem games without scoring. At the end of last season he scored 1 (a pen against worst team in the league Wolves) in 7, yet the media don't seem to remember or acknowledge that, seeing as they're so picky.
In that time he had 3 assists, so I suppose that makes up for something.

But cause it's the PFA, he apparently went 3 months without scoring in any compotition what so ever, that adds up to 19 games :rvp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Sunderland: Not won in last 5 Premier League games at Stadium of Light

Everton: Unbeaten in last 6 Premier League games - 4 wins.

Sunderland v Everton: Everton unbeaten in last 19 meetings in all comps - 14 wins.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

ya I'd be slightly optimistic vs any other team than Everton. We don't beat Everton. If we are Leon Osman trips over his feet in the box and gets a penalty.


Where's the GOAT Danny Rose in all this YPOTY talk too, especially if Wilshere makes it. He's even English too


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

danny lolbeck fills the black english quota tho


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

No early or late kick off against in the Premier League today. Boring. it's usually been because a Europa League team has been involved and it's been moved to Sunday, but it's just Sky being shit. Why pick games that stand a chance of being moved? Like Arse-Wigan on cup final day :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Paul Merson just said Celtic had a harder CL group than Man City...


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Paul Merson just said Celtic had a harder CL group that Man City...


I've spent most of my live wearing green tinted specs but even I though that's a complete load of shit


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Paul Merson just said Celtic had a harder CL group that Man City...


In Paul Merson's defence he is a complete & utter fucktard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

If we can beat Liverpool tomorrow, then we can afford a loss at Old Trafford, where I previously said we need a point.

Basically what I have down:

@ Liverpool - 1 point
Swansea - 3 points
@ Man Utd - 1 point
Tottenham - 3 points
@ Aston Villa - 0 points
Everton - 3 points

That's what I'm going for anyway.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> Paul Merson just said Celtic had a harder CL group than Man City...


Well to be fair celtic are that bad that they could be in a group with accrington stanley under 5's and it would be the equivelent of Man City playing Barcelona.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

To be fair to Celtic they did beat Barca and were unfortunate to lose out in injury time in the Camp Nou with Jordi Alba's winner.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*

we beat barca doesnt make you any good to be winning at half time. When you have 180 minutes to win a tie doesnt matter what minute you win it in.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> we beat barca doesnt make you any good to be winning at half time. When you have 180 minutes to win a tie doesnt matter what minute you win it in.


you are aware that they didn't have a tie with Barca and it was 2 group games right? although from the sounds of it you don't which seems odd for someone who fancies himself to be knowledgable unk2


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> you are aware that they didn't have a tie with Barca and it was 2 group games right? although from the sounds of it you don't which seems odd for someone who fancies himself to be knowledgable unk2


The post you refer to was talking about Arsenal not Celtic....

hense the starting line WE beat Barca. did you miss that bit??


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> The post you refer to was talking about Arsenal not Celtic....
> 
> hense the starting line WE beat Barca. did you miss that bit??


How the hell is that even relevant to Celtic then?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> How the hell is that even relevant to Celtic then?


who was talking about Celtic. I made my post on celtic. Are Celtic worth two posts of my time?? Are the hell. I chose to focus on the comment of irrelevant wins. I made a comment using another club (my club) to highlight pointlessness of irrelevent wins....

Quick call the the newspapers Gunner14 in relating a post to talk about Arsenal Shocker......


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Well to be fair celtic are that bad that they could be in a group with accrington stanley under 5's and it would be the equivelent of Man City playing Barcelona.


If Celtic are a rubbish team what does that make Chelsea and Man City? Neither of them even made the last 16.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

the fuck you say son?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> who was talking about Celtic. I made my post on celtic. Are Celtic worth two posts of my time?? Are the hell. I chose to focus on the comment of irrelevant wins. I made a comment using another club (my club) to highlight pointlessness of irrelevent wins....
> 
> Quick call the the newspapers Gunner14 in relating a post to talk about Arsenal Shocker......


So you're saying that Celtic beating Barcelona was an irrelevant win?


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> who was talking about Celtic. I made my post on celtic. Are Celtic worth two posts of my time?? Are the hell. I chose to focus on the comment of irrelevant wins. I made a comment using another club (my club) to highlight pointlessness of irrelevent wins....
> 
> Quick call the the newspapers Gunner14 in relating a post to talk about Arsenal Shocker......


The subject is based on Celtic. You tried to compare Arsenal's first leg win over Barca to Celtic's group win over Barca in an attempt to call both irrelevant. Which is incorrect. Arsenal's first victory meant nothing as Barca went through. Celtics group victory meant something as those 3 points helped them advance to the knockout stages.

Is that not easy to understand, Gunner14?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> If Celtic are a rubbish team what does that make Chelsea and Man City? Neither of them even made the last 16.


Better than Celtic.

Does getting out of a champions league group make you a good side? 

Again refering to Arsenal (shock Gunner14 talking about Arsenal)

we always get out of our group and we're extremely poor. which is usually why we get dumped out in the last 16 much like the majority of the other clubs who dont deserve a champions league place.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Everton side to face Sunderland:

Howard
Coleman
Baines
Distin
Heitinga
Gibson
Osman
Fellaini
Pienaar
Anichebe
Mirallas

According to SSN. No idea why Jagielka could be dropped. Shame Barkley has been dropped for Osman though.

Sunderland: Mignolet, Rose, N’Diaye, Larsson, Graham, Colback, O’Shea, ©, Johnson, McCLean, Cuellar, Sessegnon


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> The subject is based on Celtic. You tried to compare Arsenal's first leg win over Barca to Celtic's group win over Barca in an attempt to call both irrelevant. Which is incorrect. Arsenal's first victory meant nothing as Barca went through. Celtics group victory meant something as those 3 points helped them advance to the knockout stages.
> 
> Is that not easy to understand, Gunner14?


essentially that. man i missed gunner making an ass out of himself on a weekly basis.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> essentially that. man i missed gunner making an ass out of himself on a weekly basis.


Never happens ever....



Joel said:


> The subject is based on Celtic. You tried to compare Arsenal's first leg win over Barca to Celtic's group win over Barca in an attempt to call both irrelevant. Which is incorrect. Arsenal's first victory meant nothing as Barca went through. Celtics group victory meant something as those 3 points helped them advance to the knockout stages.
> 
> Is that not easy to understand, Gunner14?


Champions league group stage is irrevent just sides going through the motions to get rid of the clubs who shouldnt be their..... Thats why very few shocks happen in the current format of the champions league.


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

Celtic would probably beat city, mainly down to city's complete incompetence in European competition.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> So you're saying that Celtic beating Barcelona was an irrelevant win?


Yes a one off win in a piss poor competition that they had no chance of ever winning is pretty irrellevent.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Never happens ever....
> 
> 
> 
> Champions league group stage is irrevent just sides going through the motions to get rid of the clubs who shouldnt be their..... Thats why very few shocks happen in the current format of the champions league.


I'd say Shakhtar advancing ahead of Chelsea was a shocker from this season's tournament.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Better than Celtic.
> 
> Does getting out of a champions league group make you a good side?
> 
> Again refering to Arsenal (shock Gunner14 talking about Arsenal)
> 
> we always get out of our group and we're extremely poor. which is usually why we get dumped out in the last 16 much like the majority of the other clubs who dont deserve a champions league place.


Can I just ask why all Arsenal fans seem to hate Celtic?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Yes a one off win in a piss poor competition that they had no chance of ever winning is pretty irrellevent.


You think the Champions League is a piss poor competition fpalm

But then again I can see your point, no 4'th place trophy and all :wenger


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Can I just ask why all Arsenal fans seem to hate Celtic?


i dont hate Celtic. They are being wasted in Scotland. They have massive potential to be massive clubs due to stadium, fan base and marketing potential and should be in the premiership along with Rangers. 

Saying that celtic are currently shite and irrevelent is merely speaking a fact. when you fail to win 12 games out of 33 in a league with 1 team in it you have to hold your hands up and accept you're pretty shite.

(now thats a post about Celtic.....) Is that clear enough for you Joel?


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Champions league group stage is irrevent just sides going through the motions to get rid of the clubs who shouldnt be their..... Thats why very few shocks happen in the current format of the champions league.


You're awful. I'm done. Break the rules so I can ban you plz.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> You think the Champions League is a piss poor competition fpalm
> 
> But then again I can see your point, no 4'th place trophy and all :wenger


any competition that calls itself the CHAMPIONS league and lets none CHAMPIONS in it is a pretty piss poor competiton. And we'll come 3rd this season. not because we're any good just because Fat spanish waiter is dog shite manager and spurs have bottled it. other teams being worse than us makes us look better than we are which in itself is very funny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Gunner14 said:


> Never happens ever....


:jay2



Gunner14 said:


> Yes a one off win in a piss poor competition that they had no chance of ever winning is pretty irrellevent.


I....I Just......

Man this thread needs more fplam worthy people like Gunner. Hell let's get Stringer & The FORZA twins back while were at it.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Can I just ask why all Arsenal fans seem to hate Celtic?


Probably because Celtic can actually fill their trophy cabinets


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Probably because Celtic can actually fill their trophy cabinets


and stadium..


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :jay2
> 
> 
> 
> I....I Just......
> 
> Man this thread needs more fplam worthy people like Gunner. Hell let's get Stringer & The FORZA twins back while were at it.


So lets just get this straight. In may when that massive trophy is handed out... Celtic will be in a bar cracking open the champagne to celebrate that 3 points they won in the champions league...

in 20 years are fans going to look back and say look at the champions league winners or look at celtic got 3 points of barcelona....


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



sXe_Maverick said:


> I'd say Shakhtar advancing ahead of Chelsea was a shocker from this season's tournament.


Roberto Di Matteo as manager.. Chelsea playing the start of the season relying on torres. The fact chelsea still had a chance to progress on week 6 was the only shock.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Probably because Celtic can actually fill their trophy cabinets


To be fair id rather win that silver bear we got for beating southampton reserves and anderlecht than win the scottish lolership


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: PAOLO*

Hate to break up the discussion but I feel I should congratulate Cardiff City on officially winning the Championship title. They got promoted last week and finished the job just now against Burnley. So, from a guy looking forward to 2 Welsh teams in the Premier League, well done to them.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hate to break up the discussion but I feel I should congratulate Cardiff City on officially winning the Championship title. They got promoted last week and finished the job just now against Burnley. So, from a guy looking forward to 2 Welsh teams in the Premier League, well done to them.


Funniest thing is Cardiff City the welsh club has more english players in its squad than most of the english clubs in the premier league.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Another glorious entry in a long line of thick footballers: Jay Bothroyd


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

is that a list of things that have been up his arse?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

Guns don't kill people, Bothroyd does.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I think he may 'LOVE' it too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Another glorious entry in a long line of thick footballers: Jay Bothroyd


Was always an idiot. Had a chance at arsenal got taken off in a youth game threw his shirt at the coach.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think he may 'LOVE' it too.


didnt even notice that

i reckon that's a good thing.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: PAOLO*

Dyer ripping Southampton apart atm.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: PAOLO*

Red card for Sidwell. Great. :lol


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Welcome back from suspension Stevie Sidwell!:lol



Gunner14 said:


> Roberto Di Matteo as manager.


fpalm

They were going out of the Champions League last season with AVB until Di Matteo took over and turned it around and won it!


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Steve Sidwell needs to be fined the maximum amount. Absolute bellend.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

What a thick cunt. 12 minutes into his return from suspension for a previous red.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: PAOLO*

Sidwell? How? What? I don't even..where to begin..

















- _"For me, it was a booking for Steve Sidwell, not a red card. He did not go over the top of the ball, he caught him on the ankle."_


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Nige™ said:


> Welcome back from suspension Stevie Sidwell!:lol
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm
> 
> They were going out of the Champions League last season with AVB until Di Matteo took over and turned it around and won it!


As Di Matteo said himself he never did much at chelsea. the players figured it out for themselves. He just took away the pressure of playing in an unfamiliar way.

Do you ever read anything to do with football....


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

Sidwell sent off and Fulham are ready for some butt rape .


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Sidwell sent off and Fulham are ready for some butt rape .


CONSPIRACY.

Sidwell is an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> CONSPIRACY.
> 
> Sidwell is an Arsenal fan.


And i doubt Martin jol has Tottenham on his christmas card list.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Damn you, Crouchie :jose


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



IncapableNinja said:


> Sidwell? How? What? I don't even..where to begin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - _"For me, it was a booking for Steve Sidwell, not a red card. He did not go over the top of the ball, he caught him on the ankle."_


:lmao what a fucking idiot


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: PAOLO*

Mertesacker scored! :cheer


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Sess!! :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

PAOLO


Sessegnon is scary good under PDC. Still don't think we'll win though. We were winning under MoN last year too :argh:


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*

West Brom denied a blatant penalty by the incompetent Mike Jones. He has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*

^ Perch got the ball! It was blatant, they were lucky to get anything. So yes, he is incompetent.


Gouffran :mark: Should be winning at least 3-0, :Cisse just keeps ballooning chances. Have dominated the game though.

Wigan losing (Y) Gap is widening.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*






:lmao words fail me


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Redknapp's done a cracking job down at QPR...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Told ya, Wigan are down this time.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Stoke, Sunderland, Newcastle, Norwich winning.

Relegation Battle could be all sewn up in a few weeks.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Relegation battle could be down to Wigan & Villa at this rate.

So both times when Final Scores cuts to Carrow Road instead of hearing fans shouting in celebration you just hear those fecking paper clappers, that must torture for Andre


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

I hope it does go down to the last day with Wigan v Villa at the JJB.:mark:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PAOLO*

BATTLE OF THE BRAVE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Might have to go to that game, I doubt I will have too much trouble getting a ticket


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

I guess Stoke are staying up then :downing

QPR have been fucking abysmal in this game.


----------



## D17

*Re: PAOLO*

Would have to say Wigan's luck is going to run out this year.

And with the (phony as) PFA ceremony near by, what is your team of the season?

Mignolet
Zabaleta -- Vertonghen -- Rio -- Baines
Mata --- Carrick --- Cazorla --- Bale
RVP --- Suarez

Subs:
Cech
Rafael
Nastasic
Fellaini
Michu
Rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Another shite uneventful 3pm kick off, stoke and west ham winning just makes me sad and hardly any goals ohh and i'm losing my fucking bet.

Fuck you Leeds.


Good team D17 i'd probably have De gea maybe on the bench and would not have rooney in it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Giroud sent off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Wait Giroud got sent off?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Hoping it was wilshere when i saw the red on flashscores.

If he's playing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

Need some Berbasex magic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Danny Rose was outstanding today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

PAOLO does it again. Sunderland should be safe


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

Everton and Newcastle beaten back to back. I wouldn't have possibly considered this ever in my wildest dreams. Does this mean we'll lose the easy games we always win? I adore the mans passion too. We look so well oiled.



Cookie Monster said:


> Danny Rose was outstanding today.


He's always outstanding. Can we keep him?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

enaldo

Champions League hopes dashed.

Just have to hope City thrash Spurs and we can nick 5th.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: PAOLO*

0-0 with Swansea, probably the fair result but boy was it there for the taking. Lallana's disallowed goal was questionable, seemed like soft goalkeeping.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Dat 'Arry Houdini :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

And the relegation race just got less exciting.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

Stoke even had to go and ruin the relegation battle. Fack off. :arry


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

I still reckon Wigan will survive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> He's always outstanding. Can we keep him?


I have a feeling AVB might like him here next year. He's a quick full back who likes to get up and down, he has a great cross on him too, I think he could be very useful to us if we go all AVB-like and play inverted wingers next year in a 4-3-3.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PAOLO*

Arsenal: vs Man United (L), @ QPR (W), vs Wigan (W), @ Newscastle (D) = 70 points

Chelsea: @ Liverpool (W), vs Swansea (W), @ Man United (L), vs Spurs (D), @ Villa (W), vs Everton (W) = 76 points

Spurs: vs City (L), @ Wigan (W), vs Southampton (W), @ Chelsea (D), @ Stoke (W), vs Sunderland (W) = 70 points


I'm not sure the results will work out like this. But looking at it, Chelsea are taking 3rd. 

4th? :deandre

Going to be hella tight. I hate that our season could come down to a game at St James Park. fpalm

Place of horrors. I really hope we nick a point off United. Would be huge. And Maybe Spurs lose to both City and Chelsea. And draw at Stoke.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*

Kicking off on my stream b/c of Di Canios celebrations. Fair enough if he didn't go straight to shake Moyes' hand but we beat everton. We never beat everton!



Cookie Monster said:


> I have a feeling AVB might like him here next year. He's a quick full back who likes to get up and down, he has a great cross on him too, I think he could be very useful to us if we go all AVB-like and play inverted wingers next year in a 4-3-3.


Wouldn't shock me. I'd certainly take him over BAE but you signing that fryers in Jan gives me the slightest hope. My worry is it's another Jonny Evans/Welbeck thing.










i love this man. beating everton and the mags has to cement him highly in all fans minds, regardless of what else might happen.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*

Norwich, Sunderland and Stoke all above us. Just not good enough. Another shambles of a second half, lord knows what the cunt says to them at half time. Doesn't help that he does the same sub of Shola for Gouffran literally every single game and it's never once worked. Please just sack him, there are no redeeming qualities at this point. 

:suarez1 next week. Yay.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

We lose tomorrow and Chelsea win, then it is all over for another season in my view. Too few games to pull it back and a defeat tomorrow and failure to beat Chelsea leaves us with only four games to close large gaps.

But I think we'll take 5th, can't see Everton or Liverpool catching us. It only seems like a disappointment not to get top four because we were in contention for it for a while. I think most people would have taken 5th place at the beginning of the season and it's a good season. It's a shame that we couldn't have done better in the cups if we were going to miss out on Champion's League qualification anyway, but maybe we'll be better in the cups next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> We lose tomorrow and Chelsea win, then it is all over for another season in my view. Too few games to pull it back and a defeat tomorrow and failure to beat Chelsea leaves us with only four games to close large gaps.
> 
> But I think we'll take 5th, can't see Everton or Liverpool catching us. It only seems like a disappointment not to get top four because we were in contention for it for a while. I think most people would have taken 5th place at the beginning of the season and it's a good season. It's a shame that we couldn't have done better in the cups if we were going to miss out on Champion's League qualification anyway, but maybe we'll be better in the cups next season.


Lose tomorrow, but win out and you're through.

Where's the hope, man!?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

If spurs lose tomorrow that means only the title race left to play for :fergie


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PAOLO*

Not really spurs lose tomorrow then beat wigan next week.

Arsenal lose to man utd next week and we are back where we started before today.

Arsenal 2 points ahead of spurs but spurs with a game in hand...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



Mikey Damage said:


> Lose tomorrow, but win out and you're through.
> 
> Where's the hope, man!?


Years of being a Spurs fan, little to be hopeful about brother.

12 points clear in 3rd last year.
7 points clear in 3rd this year.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

United won't win at Arsenal next week. Draw, draw, draw!


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

If we win tomorrow and Spurs lose then it's gameover.

Edit: :lmao didn't even know a similar post has already been made.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

Thank God Wigan lost is all I can say


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

A damn shame that Stoke won. QPR and Reading are basically gone now. How many QPR players to you reckon have clauses in their contract concerning relegation?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PAOLO*



Mikey Damage said:


> Going to be hella tight. I hate that our season could come down to a game at St James Park. fpalm


I wouldn't worry about that mate. On current form that'll be a walkover for Arsenal.



Green Light said:


> Thank God Wigan lost is all I can say


Definitely. Still can't rule them out though, and I can't see us winning another game. Liverpool will beat us, Big Andy and Kev Nolan will beat us, Arsenal will beat us. Guess we'll have to win at Loftus Road :arry Thoughts on Pardew?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: PAOLO*

All of them


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



sXe_Maverick said:


> All of them


They'll end up with less players than Portsmouth then. :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> A damn shame that Stoke won. QPR and Reading are basically gone now. How many QPR players to you reckon have clauses in their contract concerning relegation?


samba, cesar, remy, granero for starters


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Giroud being banned for three games, confirms Arsenal have achieved their top 4 target.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



Loud Alarm said:


> samba, cesar, remy, granero for starters


Had Granero even played this season? He seemed like he'd be their deep playmaker for the season, but since the first few games I've barely seen him on the teamsheet. Injured? Or just out of favour?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I believe he was playing games under Hughes but it seems like he has definitely fell out of favour with Redknapp.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Lol I forgot Hughes even managed them this season. :lol

Hell, Granero isn't a bad player and he's still young. I'm sure he could do a job as a solid squad player/backup for one of the top sides. Maybe even Spurs. Though I'd prefer us to develop Tom Carroll in that deep-lying playmaker role than get someone else.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: PAOLO*

He's definitely better than wasting away on relegated side's bench. I think he'd do well at somewhere like Swansea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

he'll go back to spain. valencia or something.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

But I thought he always dreamed of playing for QPR as a kid? :troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

There are a few QPR players I wouldn't mind here. Granero though isn't one of them.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

I'm assuming Remy is one of them? Who else do you think could do well at Spurs?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PAOLO*

Arsenal should take a look at Cesar...maybe Remy/Samba.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










Can understand why it was given at the time but I don't think it's a red tbh. But if PODOLSKI starts the enxt three games at ST :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Prob should get rescinded.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Can understand why it was given at the time but I don't think it's a red tbh. But if PODOLSKI starts the enxt three games at ST :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Inb4 forehead plays there :wenger


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*










I really can see Villa bursting our bubble. Benteke just worries me and they'll certainly be up for it. One more win is realistically all we need though. Wigan losing did us a huge favour.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

SIGN DA TING most possible to play there though. I mean that IS why he signed his new deal in the first place.


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

That's a harsh red for Giroud :kobe

Can't wait for tomorrow, two 0-0's in a row means we've saved up all our goals for Chelsea :suarez1 :carra

Di CaniGOAT in my User CP. Triffic :arry


----------



## Curry

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm assuming Remy is one of them? Who else do you think could do well at Spurs?


I don't know about spurs but I'll speak for Chelsea and say I'd happily take Remy or Samba if we could get them cheap enough.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*



SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> I really can see Villa bursting our bubble. Benteke just worries me and they'll certainly be up for it. One more win is realistically all we need though. Wigan losing did us a huge favour.


Look at that leap. Put that man on the high jump.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*










Here's the Sidwell sending off as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: PAOLO*

The relegation battle is between Wigan and Villa now. Everybody else is safe (apart from QPR and Reading who are already down), so stop wetting your knickers Toon _and_ Mackem fans, you will be okay.

Personally I think Wigan are done for, the FA cup final is a big distraction for the players who won't want to be getting injured in league games and miss that day out at Wembley. That itself will psychologically affect the Wigan players who might start bottling 50/50's while putting in less effort in general.

One win and one draw should see Villa safe. I hope they manage it because I still love Lambert, just a little bit.

The Sunderland board have probably made the most inspired move of the season by hiring Di Canio. I was fairly sure that he would keep the Mackems up to be fair.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/16075490-post3950.html



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I reckon he could keep you up, the kind of psychotic dictatorial motivator that could be effective over a short period of time, at least.
> 
> He had a good record of getting the best out of troubled players at Swindon so if there are any big bollocks failing to perform he could sort them out. The Mackem players should at least respect him for his efforts as a player, although that alone doesn't always work long term, look at Roy Keane as an example of that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm assuming Remy is one of them? Who else do you think could do well at Spurs?


Loic Remy.
Andros Townsend back.
Stephane Mbia for Sandro replacement.


----------



## Damien

*Re: PAOLO*

I am happy West Ham won, just about guarantees are safety now for another season


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> Can understand why it was given at the time but I don't think it's a red tbh. But if PODOLSKI starts the enxt three games at ST :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


That's harsh. Looks like he went for the Marseille/ Zidane/ Maradona/ Henry roulette and slipped; because he's Giroud.

Rafa will be in for an extremely warm reception tomorrow from the opposing fans whilst being jeered/ignored by his own, how many times has this situation occurred before?

If Torres/ Zorres/ Scorres plays, we win. If Ba plays, Carragher is in trouble.

:brodgers


----------



## God™

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Loic Remy.
> Andros Townsend back.
> Stephane Mbia for Sandro replacement.


If you told M'Bia Spurs wanted to sign him he'd probably turn up in Texas at the start of August to meet his new teammates.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



IncapableNinja said:


> That's harsh. Looks like he went for the Marseille/ Zidane/ Maradona/ Henry roulette and slipped; because he's Giroud.
> 
> Rafa will be in for an extremely warm reception tomorrow from the opposing fans whilst being jeered/ignored by his own, how many times has this situation occurred before?
> 
> If Torres/ Zorres/ Scorres plays, we win. If Ba plays, Carragher is in trouble.
> 
> :brodgers


Refa doesn't really get booed anymore. I think the fans have just got bored of it now.

Ba will start, as ZORRES will be needed for the Europa League on Thursday.



God™ said:


> If you told M'Bia Spurs wanted to sign him he'd probably turn up in Texas at the start of August to meet his new teammates.


Brilliant :lol


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*










loooooool


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



God™ said:


> If you told M'Bia Spurs wanted to sign him he'd probably turn up in Texas at the start of August to meet his new teammates.


You reckon he knows where San Antonio is? :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd rather have Gervinho play ST than Theo "One Trick Pony" Walcott. Walcott has no positional awareness, an awful first touch, no technical skills, and can't dribble. Heck, I wouldn't start him at all against United.

It's time for Podolski to take the mantle now. Our best finisher gets to play as a striker now. But I'm convinced Wenger will start Theo against United. Ugh...


----------



## Andre

*Re: PAOLO*



Arnold Tricky said:


> loooooool


Epic banter :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*



> Kidderminster went 1-up through Anthony Malbon before Stockport fans soured the atmosphere with a terrible pitch invasion.
> 
> One Stockport fan was picture punching Harriers defender Lee Vaughan in the face as fans and the footballers clashed on the turf.
> 
> That sparked a thirty minute suspension in the match before order was finally restored. Eventually Kidderminster went on to win 4-0, earning a play-off place , while the defeat relegating Stockport to the Blue Square Conference North.
> 
> Pictures of the Stockport fans invading the pitch and attacking the Kidderminster players can be seen below


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


>


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

What a bunch of hardnuts.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

Them Man City fans what are they like :terry


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PAOLO*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-22230355



> A Newcastle United fan on the jury of a sex assault case brought proceedings to a halt by branding the defendant a "Mackem rapist".
> 
> The juror was discharged after he admitted his bias - Mackem is slang for a Sunderland resident - the day after last Sunday's Tyne-Wear derby.
> 
> A new jury was empanelled and the trial continued, with the defendant, David Blake, being found guilty of rape.


Mags?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh well I'm sure those twats will enjoy days out visiting teams like Solihull Moors, Vauxhall Motors and Bishops Stratford now that there playing in the Blue Square North next season


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Clint Hill is my vote for WOAT player of 2012/2013


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

What a keeper Jaaskelaien has been, and still class at 38.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Yeah, Clint Hill has been dire. Certainly in my worst eleven of the season. Funnily enough he was pretty awesome at White Hart Lane earlier in the season and I believe he got man of the match.


----------



## ILLALLU

*Re: PAOLO*

From a completely neutral POV, I'm hoping Villa stay up. I've got a lot of respect for the risk Lambert's taken with blooding in all those youngsters, this season's been one hell of a learning curve for them and could go a long way in shaping them as a team.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Absolutely love di Canios passion. I can't wait for Sunderland to lose due to a poor refereeing decision or something similar just to see what he says about it afterwards, should make entertaining television.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Absolutely love di Canios passion. I can't wait for Sunderland to lose due to a poor refereeing decision or something similar just to see what he says about it afterwards, should make entertaining television.


I don't know why but I think it's fake for the attention, he's certainly give them some energy but I don't think he is THAT passionate about the club. (Just my opnion, don't kill me Shep)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> I don't know why but I think it's fake for the attention, he's certainly give them some energy but I don't think he is THAT passionate about the club. (Just my opnion, don't kill me Shep)


I think he just really loves football so when he wins he's passionate, he's a winner.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

It's certainly over the top, but tbf he's always been eccentric. He was like that at Swindon on the touchline as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*

The 1-1 between newcastle/WBA stopped my mate winning 600 quid, i'd like to thank them for that :darren.


----------



## ILLALLU

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> The 1-1 between newcastle/WBA stopped my mate winning 600 quid, i'd like to thank them for that :darren.


Love it when that happens :balo2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

I'd love to see what AVB's celebration would be like if we was to beat Man City tomorrow. Actually, I think I'd rather Freunds :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> The 1-1 between newcastle/WBA stopped my mate winning 600 quid, i'd like to thank them for that :darren.


What's with you and not wanting people to win bets?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PAOLO*

united fans are very negative in every way possible


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> The 1-1 between newcastle/WBA stopped my mate winning 600 quid, i'd like to thank them for that :darren.


Did your mate piss you off by saying that he is optimistic of United winning the title? :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Did your mate piss you off by saying that he is optimistic of United winning the title? :fergie


Worse he's a liverpool fan :downing

I actually have a little bet with him back in november i gave him chelsea or city to win the league and i said United will win it by atleast 6 points but i've been so pessimistic since :evra, i blame this forum or the internet as a whole.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*



WWE_TNA said:


> The 1-1 between newcastle/WBA stopped my mate winning 600 quid, i'd like to thank them for that :darren.


Nothing like a good dose of schadenfreude.



WOOLPUSSY said:


> united fans are very negative in every way possible


Can you blame us after what happened last season? That shit was traumatising.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PAOLO*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nothing like a good dose of schadenfreude.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you blame us after what happened last season? That shit was traumatising.


And i just jinxed us :jones


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh well, money in the bank for me.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PAOLO*



AlexHumph said:


> I don't know why but I think it's fake for the attention, he's certainly give them some energy but I don't think he is THAT passionate about the club. (Just my opnion, don't kill me Shep)


nah i think it's just like Cookie Monster said, he's driven to win regardless of what he does, it was the same at Swindon. Apparently he works every day till midnight, frightening.











uw0tm8


----------



## seabs

*Re: PAOLO*



danny_boy said:


> :lmao words fail me


*This needs bumping.*


AlexHumph said:


> Clint Hill is my vote for WOAT player of 2012/2013


*No harm in making sure your old club doesn't relegated along with your current club. Cut the guy some slack. *


WOOLPUSSY said:


> united fans are very negative in every way possible


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: PAOLO*

I think United fans are embracing this pessimism gimmick in the same way Bret Hart is going with his 4/10 gimmick.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: PAOLO*



Ruckus said:


> I think United fans are embracing this pessimism gimmick in the same way Bret Hart is going with his 4/10 gimmick.


Yeah, but the pessimism is certainly selective.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*

THFC: Lloris, Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Assou-Ekotto; Dembele, Parker; Dempsey, Bale, Sigurdsson; Adebayor.

MCFC: Hart; Zabaleta, Kompany, Nastasic, Clichy; Barry, Yaya; Milner, Tevez, Nasri; Dzeko.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PAOLO*

:kagawa










....


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

BEST THIRTY SECONDS EVER.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Spurs 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

:bale1 starts!


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

We're not beating Chelsea. 3-0 at least.



AlexHumph said:


> BEST THIRTY SECONDS EVER.


i get the feeling thats not the first time you've uttered those words :troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

Spurs team doesn't fill me with confidence. 1-3 City.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> i get the feeling thats not the first time you've uttered those words :troll


:suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> i get the feeling thats not the first time you've uttered those words :troll


:terry

Anyway this pessism shit worked for us a couple months and is working for United so fuck it were defo losing today amirite pool fans :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

If it's like this:

Ade
Bale - Dempsey - Sigurdsson​
I'll be much happer, but it won't be anything like that. Siggy will be on the left and always cut in on his right to cross. Bale will be off the striker and struggle at times to get in the game and make an effect and Dempsey will be on the right and at half time we will be wondering if he's on the pitch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

apparently silva rolled his ankle in training and that's why he's not playing

fpalm


----------



## T-C

*Re: PAOLO*

If only Bale was fully fit.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> i get the feeling thats not the first time you've uttered those words :troll


:kg1



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Anyway this pessism shit worked for us a couple months and is working for United so fuck it were defo losing today amirite pool fans :side:


Going with a comfortable Liverpool victory today.

Chelsea are turrible so the pessimistic result would be a scoredraw/boredraw and that's how I think it'll finish.

Liverpool 1-3 Chelsea.

Tottenham 1-3 City in the early kick off.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PAOLO*

:avb1


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Cookie Monster must be raging


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

That took a while :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: PAOLO*

NASRIIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: PAOLO*

Great work by Tevez there.

Prediciton: Liverpool 3-0 Chelsea

Gonna be a fun day :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

tevez is so, so, so good.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Credit where credit is due it was a good finish by Nasri


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: PAOLO*

:lol, nasri said this is the perfect time to play good, with 4 games to go what a moron. but thanks anyway!


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*



DwayneAustin said:


> Great work by Tevez there.
> 
> Prediciton: Liverpool 3-0 Chelsea
> 
> Gonna be a fun day :terry


shut up, your optimism will fuck us over :side:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*

Horrible tackle from Nasri. Clear red.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Rush said:


> shut up, your optimism will fuck us over :side:


This. 

Were losing today. Congrats to JOEL and co :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Spurs, you useless bag of shit.

Walker is pace, fuck all else.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

If Kyle Walker were a horse he'd be in the fucking glue factory.

Atrocious player.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: PAOLO*

22 years old and getting written off. Football fans nowadays :lol

Not good enough. Man City bossing it. Literally men vs. boys out there, City not breaking sweat and we look rushed.

Sigurdsson, Bale, Adebayor, Dembele all not good enough so far, and those are players who should be looking to make a difference. Dempsey has pretty much been our only threat. We need Bale on the wing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

dzeko can go home

as for the rest, they've been good.

but dzeko can leave any time. he's wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*



T-C said:


> If only Bale was fully fit.


They'd still lose.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: PAOLO*

Pretty boring game. We've got no width despite having a winger on the field.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

A ball hasn't been kicked at Anfield, but Liverpool have definitely already won this game.

You were just better than us, Rush, CGS, DwayneAustin and the other L'pool fans. Good game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: PAOLO*

Anichebe or Adebayor?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

zab man keeping the game even.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> A ball hasn't been kicked at Anfield, but Liverpool have definitely already won this game.
> 
> You were just better than us, Rush, CGS, DwayneAustin and the other L'pool fans. Good game.


Dunno what match you think Your gonna be watching Bruh. Rafa will no doubt use his previous knwowledge of the club to rise to the challenge. and that my dear friend is a FACHT


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

We have not beaten Liverpool in 5 Premier League games. And the first four were all losses. Liverpool have this in the bag. We cannot win or even draw at the powerful ground of Anield.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: PAOLO*

What a stupendous assist that is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Joel said:


> We have not beaten Liverpool in 5 Premier League games. And the first four were all losses. Liverpool have this in the bag. We cannot win or even draw at the powerful ground of Anield.


Which makes it the perfect time for you guys to rise up and win. Rafa returning and everything. It's written 

Also BIG CLINT


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

COME ON YOU SPURS!!

Big fucking Clint, get in!



AlexHumph said:


> Anichebe or Adebayor?


:hesk1


----------



## Joel

*Re: PAOLO*

Well that's that. We're finishing fifth.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: PAOLO*

Well done Spurs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PAOLO*

it's unfortunate we're playing a 4-5-0.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Oh fuck yeah!

Please hold on Spurs.

:bale1

BOOOM!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao City.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PAOLO*

3 goals in the few minutes since i switched it on :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

Fucking Hell City :lmao what the fuck happened?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: PAOLO*

Spurs have gone fucking mental


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: PAOLO*

3-1!

BALE!

City, just what...


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: PAOLO*

Sore shoulders Gareth?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PAOLO*

Some hope for United fans at least.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*

I need a gif Of Mancini's face :lmao



Irish Jet said:


> Some hope for United fans at least.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PAOLO*

Have no fear City. The player Mancini never wanted is coming on!:lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

But who was potato?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PAOLO*

Chicharito on Twitter...



> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


:mark:

At least this has given us a small chance of winning the league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

*Liverpool:* Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Downing, Coutinho, Suarez. 

Subs: Jones, Skrtel, Coates, Shelvey, Coady, Assaidi, Sturridge.

*Chelsea:* Cech, Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Luiz, Bertrand, Ramires, Mikel, Hazard, Mata, Oscar, Torres

Subs: urnbull, Lampard, Moses, Ferreira, Terry, Ba, Benayoun


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



EGame said:


> But who was potato?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Well that's a worthwhile change Robbie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Go to hell Man City*










Roll on tomorrow night 8*D


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Is the man city fad finally over for the city glory hunters in this forum?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Tom Huddlestone :mark: :mark: :mark:

Changed the game for the 3rd game running. Well played Defoe for coming on and scoring the goal. Gareth Bale with an assist and a goal, looked much better when he went on the wing.

"HIT BY A CAAAAR, HIT BY A VAAAAN, JOLEAN LESCOTT THE ELEPHANT MAAAAAN"


----------



## Curry

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Suddenly things look worrying for Chelsea again. This is not a fun season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Thread title. Approved.

Great performance in the second half from Spurs, well after they took that useless sack of shit Scott Parker off. The 3 subs were all excellent.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Huddlestone made the difference in that match. Great subs from AVB. 30 hours away from winning the title :mark:

We'll win it next season too if City stick with players like Dzeko up front. Would like to see Guidetti get a chance in the next few games.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Yeah RVP will fulfill his promise of bringing a trophy to the emirates next week, he may even swap shirts with Verm after the game so he can win a trophy in an Arsenal shirt. :rvp :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Spurs will have so much momentum now. Arsenal have easy fixtures...

We may as well just go and win the Europa League, cause we aint getting top 4.



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yeah RVP will fulfill his promise of winning a trophy in the emirates next week. :rvp :fergie


He's going there as champion.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Well, what a turnaround that was. What a strike from Defoe aswell. AVB GOATing with those substitutes.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Joel said:


> Spurs will have so much momentum now. Arsenal have easy fixtures...
> 
> We may as well just go and win the Europa League, cause we aint getting top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> *He's going there as champion.*


Nah I have a feeling some lads will be brave tomorrow. :hesk2


----------



## Humph

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Arsenal - *United*, QPR, *Wigan*, Newcastle.
Chelsea - *Swansea*, United, *Spurs*, Villa, *Everton*.
Spurs - Wigan, *Southampton*, Chelsea, Stoke, *Sunderland*

Home games in bold.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

dzeko's nickname at his local club was lampost.

i guess sack of spuds in bosnian doesn't roll off the tongue as nicely.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



AlexHumph said:


> Arsenal - *United*, QPR, *Wigan*, Newcastle.
> Chelsea - *Swansea*, United, *Spurs*, Villa, *Everton*.
> Spurs - Wigan, *Southampton*, Chelsea, Stoke, *Sunderland*
> 
> Home games in bold.


All three teams have pretty awful runs but Arsenal should be ok. Chelsea seem the likely team to miss top 4 yet again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



CyberWaste said:


> Is the man city fad finally over for the city glory hunters in this forum?


there's like 2 city fans. there's never been much more than that :hmm:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



AlexHumph said:


> Arsenal - *United*, QPR, *Wigan*, Newcastle.
> Chelsea - *Swansea*, United, *Spurs*, Villa, *Everton*.
> Spurs - Wigan, *Southampton*, Chelsea, Stoke, *Sunderland*
> 
> Home games in bold.


Chelsea finishing fifth :avb1:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Rush said:


> there's like 2 city fans. there's never been much more than that :hmm:


it's just the start of all the hardcore ggmu's coming out of the woodwork here in the coming weeks.

enjoy the oncoming onslaught of stupidity.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Rest assured Chelsea fans, we'll go to WHL and do the business in a couple of weeks, just don't completely fall apart.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*












Thank you Spurs :bale1 :avb2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

It will serve Roman and those pathetic group of people that call themselves a board right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Loud Alarm said:


> it's just the start of all the hardcore ggmu's coming out of the woodwork here in the coming weeks.
> 
> enjoy the oncoming onslaught of stupidity.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Come on Liverpool


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Go to hell Man City*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Zorres reference on Sky. :mark:

I'm dreading see that smug bastard Van Persie's face when he comes back to the Emirates.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Rafa, Chelsea, it is time to GOAT. The only thing that will get us to top 4 is by GOATing and it must start today.

I BELIEVE. I BELIEVE. I BELIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Loud Alarm said:


> it's just the start of all the hardcore ggmu's coming out of the woodwork here in the coming weeks.
> *
> enjoy the oncoming onslaught of stupidity.*


that already exists tbf



Cookie Monster said:


> Come on Liverpool


we're losing so you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Loud Alarm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Rush said:


> we're losing so you're going to be disappointed.


I said the same about Tottenham regarding City.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Chelsea's gonna take this. Hope not though. The top 4 race only thing exciting left apart from the Wigan v Villa battle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Loud Alarm said:


> it's just the start of all the hardcore ggmu's coming out of the woodwork here in the coming weeks.
> 
> enjoy the oncoming onslaught of stupidity.


Cyber Waste is a city fan or spurs, i can't really remember.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Great win for Spurs, I fancy Liverpool to get something as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Ruckus said:


> I'm dreading see that smug bastard Van Persie's face when he comes back to the Emirates.


If we win the league tomorrow, he'll be getting a guard of honour at the Emirates.

Think about that, Arsenal fans.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

are man utd champions if they win agains villa tomorrow?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



uknoww said:


> are man utd champions if they win agains villa tomorrow?


Yup 

We've started pretty well. Not liking it one bit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cyber Waste is a city fan or spurs, i can't really remember.


im not talking about him


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Silent Alarm said:


> If we win the league tomorrow, he'll be getting a guard of honour at the Emirates.
> 
> Think about that, Arsenal fans.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Also good to note that the whole "Whoever leaves Arsenal wins a title straight away" trend will continue with Both Van Persie & Song :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


LOL.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Also good to note that the whole "Whoever leaves Arsenal wins a title straight away" trend will continue with Both Van Persie & Song :lol


Even if it's only a loan Nicklas Bendtner will have one too


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Go to hell Man City*










Good header, tbh.

Reina. My heart. In mouth. :alves


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

told you that we were going to lose. Its fucking disgraceful that we let a midget (i know he's not that short but he's tiny in bodyweight :side score off a header from a corner


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Almost VINTAGE Reina


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

BOOURNS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Gutting that we allowed them to rob us at Anfield last month, hopefully they do the same to Chelsea.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

This is rather a shower of shite. Hopefully this goes the same way Spurs/City did. Home team come back in the second half. Can't have Chelsea winning.:no:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Jordan Henderson :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

The goal means nothing, as Liverpool are going to come back and spank us in the second half. Final score will be 3-1 to Liverpool. Possibly 4-1. There's a chance they even get a fifth.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Liverpool have been pretty shocking so far. How many times have they simply given the ball away due to a bad touch/pass?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Sorry did I miss the post where Seabs declared a pessimism competition?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



danny_boy said:


> Even if it's only a loan Nicklas Bendtner will have one too


:lmao

Hleb won the carling cup over Arsenal too iirc.

Yeah with the risk of losing out on millions, I think Arsenal should've held on to RVP and risk him leaving on a free. The outcome of the season probably wouldn't have been any different though but you should never strengthen a rival. 

Inb4 Sleeper says I don't understand football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Liverpool have been pretty shocking so far. How many times have they simply given the ball away due to a bad touch/pass?


same can be said about chelsea. they haven't come close to scoring, aside from the set piece goal obviously. 



danny_boy said:


> Sorry did I miss the post where Seabs declared a pessimism competition?


tbf teh Liverpool fans in here were bucking the normal cycle trend and were pessimistic first. United fans just jumped on the wagon.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

That Joe Hart head and shoulders advert :ti


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Rush said:


> tbf teh Liverpool fans in here were bucking the normal cycle trend and were pessimistic first. United fans just jumped on the wagon.


United fans jumping onto a wagon? Not the first time I've heard that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hleb won the carling cup over Arsenal too iirc.
> 
> Yeah with the risk of losing out on millions, I think Arsenal should've held on to RVP and risk him leaving on a free. The outcome of the season probably wouldn't have been any different though but you should never strengthen a rival.
> 
> Inb4 Sleeper says I don't understand football.


Sleeper's banned (RIP) so I'll do it for him 

You clearly don't understand football. Deal with it 



danny_boy said:


> Sorry did I miss the post where Seabs declared a pessimism competition?


To be fair like Rush said we kicked it off, then Man U fans bandwagoned (More successfully too as much as I hhate to admit it) on it too. Now Joel is trying to get in on it too.. 

This team next year every fan from a top level team will be pessismitic as fuck.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

I'm surprised Liverpool aren't winning. I thought Brenton Rogers had recreated a new form of Football, the concept of which his team of world class individuals had finally grasped?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Sturridge on. Immedietly have the best chance of the game 

Why the fuck did he not start?

Edit

I Fucking repeat. WHY DID HE NOT START!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Did he get banned for something he posted in here?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Joel said:


> The goal means nothing, as Liverpool are going to come back and spank us in the second half. Final score will be 3-1 to Liverpool. Possibly 4-1. There's a chance they even get a fifth.


:hmm:

If they continue with this sort of form you may be right...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Sleeper's banned (RIP) so I'll do it for him
> 
> You clearly don't understand football. Deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> *To be fair like Rush said we kicked it off, then Man U fans bandwagoned (More successfully too as much as I hhate to admit it) on it too. Now Joel is trying to get in on it too..
> *
> This team next year every fan from a top level team will be pessismitic as fuck.



:bateman


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Cracking start to the second half from Liverpool. 


Edit- Nice touch by the fans to sing the name of Ann Williams before the start of the match


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



WWE_TNA said:


> :bateman


You get to be smug about this or smug about being champions. Not both :kobe2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

Had to be Sturridge!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Get in!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

STURRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY THE FUCK DID HE NOT START!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

What a fucking beautiful goal that is.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Cracking start to the second half from Liverpool.
> 
> 
> Edit- Nice touch by the fans to sing the name of Ann Williams before the start of the match


Change that sig back now!:cussin:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Stewart Downing.

Joga Bonito.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

also mad props to Suarez. Beautiful Cross :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Good goal.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Oh ffs Suarez you utter bell end. What are you doing?fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

My hatred of Suarez has reached a whole new level.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

:lmao :lmao :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

well it was good while it lasted


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Reina clearly didn't do his homework then.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

From hero to villain, again...

What the fuck was he doing?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Liverpool will win 5-3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

17 penalties to Chelsea this season :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Cookie Monster said:


> 17 penalties to Chelsea this season :lmao :lmao


No fucking way :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm surprised Liverpool aren't winning. I thought Brenton Rogers had recreated a new form of Football, the concept of which his team of world class individuals had finally grasped?


brenton? wut



Cookie Monster said:


> Reina clearly didn't do his homework then.


exactly. the commentator knew which way he was going. surely they watch the tapes?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

That Sturridge goal was a thing of beauty, and then Suarez ruins it with a handball. Good nerve by Hazard though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Rush said:


> brenton? wut


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*



Rush said:


> brenton? wut
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. the commentator knew which way he was going. surely they watch the tapes?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Wait Suarez apparently bit Ivanovic? :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Suarez is in full on Cunt Mode today


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Saw nothing but heard commentator mention it. Hope we see a replay.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

He bit him! He fucking bit him! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Oh shit. Looked like he went for the full on chomp.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

He fucking bit him, he actually tried to fucking eat Ivanovic :lmao absolute fucking clown


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

Suarez went fucking feral there

Ban incoming


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

What an absolute piece of shit that guy is. Somehow Brendan will find a way to defend him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

I remember this :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

:suarez1 

Such a fucking cunt it's unreal :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Go to hell Man City*

looks bad on replay.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao what a fucking odd sort he is.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

End of Suarez season?


----------



## Kiz

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

cheese on bran's sleeve #respect #prayforluis


----------



## Bullseye

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

life ban the cunt


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










new sig gif i reckon :side:

thread title should be "YA BIT? YA BIT?"


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ban the cunt for the rest of the season. Then again he never fucking learns does he? Racist abuse, stamps, punches, now biting. Filthy filthy piece of shit.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










I....IJus.... :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool football club; outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*sigh*

That'll have taken away the possible PFA award, too. Our silverware. :alves

Should have gone for the Blanka Ball instead. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> new sig gif i reckon :side:
> 
> thread title should be "YA BIT? YA BIT?"


:lmao :lmao 

Then he tries to appeal for something from the ref!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez and his biting :lmao what a thundercunt.

Brenton Rodgers :lol


----------



## Ruckus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Then he tries to appeal for something from the ref!


"Ref where's the salt!?" :suarez2


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



IncapableNinja said:


> *sigh*
> 
> That'll have taken away the possible PFA award, too. Our silverware. :alves
> 
> Should have gone for the Blanka Ball instead. :side:


You make it sound like he was ever gonna win it :fergie 

Bale or Mata will take it. Probably bale


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez is the funniest guy ever. fucking love him:lmao:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Penis head on for Liverpool.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Ban the cunt for the rest of the season. Then again he never fucking learns does he? Racist abuse, stamps, punches, now biting. Filthy filthy piece of shit.


Gotta agree with this.


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Liverpool football club; outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing.





Expectnomercy316 said:


> Suarez is the funniest guy ever. fucking love him:lmao:


He's feral. Fuck all funny about it.


----------



## Daiko

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I have no idea what the fuck Suarez is smoking, but someone really needs to cut him off before he develops a taste for human flesh...


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What does torres do except run?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Has Eva put on a bit of weight?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Better angle


----------



## Death Rider

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez is the top heel in football. No one knows how to be a cunt better then him.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Seriously does Suarez think he's Tyson or something? Fucking hell :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How do you miss?


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

FOR FUCK SAKE SHELVEY IT'S CALLED A GOAL. YOU KICK THE BALL INTO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I love how he tries to appeal to the ref for a smack on the back of the head from Ivanovic. What else is he going to do when he gets bitten.

_"Crazy bastard. Why'd he bite me?!"_

And Shelvey showing off his impressive finishing skills.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Amazingly Liverpool will finish this match with 11 men on the pitch


----------



## Bullseye

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez should be put down. Ivanovic is gonna need a rabies jag now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Horrible day of results.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

6 Added minutes? Fucking hell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shelvey looks like he has even less footballing intelligence than Parker


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For just £2 a month you can help a starving Uruguayan so he doesn't have to eat fellow footballers


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Humph

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so many pool players tryin' to be heroes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

UnFuckingBelievable


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

It had to be!


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

suarez baby


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ORLY?


----------



## God™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This ref should never ref again. Ever.


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Feels wrong celebrating that cunt scoring but thank god Chelsea aren't going to win.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ahahahahahahahah. SUAREZ, he bites scores when he wants


----------



## Magsimus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao I can't believe this.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well, he's done it all today. Assists a goal. Scores an equaliser. Bites an opponent...


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Of course he'd equalise. It's Luis Suarez, baby.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That'll do. No idea where 6 minutes came from and no idea why they played nearly 7 but it will do.


----------



## EGame

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lolchelsea

goodnight sweet champions league


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Kevin Friend needs to fucking jump off a bridge. I've never seen such highway robbery.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Went downstairs because I thought it was all dead seeing as there was only 10 seconds left

Come back up and we equailised

WUT????????????????????


----------



## Death Rider

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yes Suarez. Shame he is such a cunt.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

Oh well, I always wanted the russian mob boss to get his comeuppance. Here's hoping the oil sheik gets his next season (even though he hasn't really done anything wrong in running the club :hmm.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

04-22, 02:46 sXe_Maverick 
suarez will score to bite us again


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Probably his last touch for Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And it was Suarez :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What an important result the Spurs one was earlier. We can now go back into 3rd with a win on Saturday as we play 24 hours before both Chelsea and Arsenal.


----------



## Curry

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What the utter fuck just happened?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WHY THE FUCK DID I TURN THE TELE OFF

Maybe I should turn it off more often.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nice to see Welbeck has a second job.


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Well, he's done it all today. Assists a goal. Scores an equaliser. Bites an opponent...


Gives away a stupid pen.

I just wish Ivanovic would've knocked his huge fucking teeth down his throat. A lot of players would've reacted angrily to that, understandably so, credit to him. The FA better ban that feral piece of scum for a long time.


----------



## Humph

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan better go into their annual GOAT mode next week at the DW.


----------



## God™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Kevin Friend needs to fucking jump off a bridge. I've never seen such highway robbery.


Fucking disgraceful, not to mention the fact that the cunt shouldn't even be on the pitch in the first place.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Who knew selling Sturridge would comeback to bite you in the ass, scores a goal and assists the equalizer.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez never likes to be out of the headlines does he?


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID I TURN THE TELE OFF
> 
> Maybe I should turn it off more often.


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm absolutely disgusted. This is the biggest cheat of the season. Suarez is a scummy cunt. But it is the officials fault. I'm holding back so much right now. Stuff I want to say will get me locked up to fuck in jail.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Gives away a stupid pen.


:lmao

Yep that as well, totally forgot about that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I'm absolutely disgusted. This is the biggest cheat of the season. Suarez is a scummy cunt. But it is the officials fault. I'm holding back so much right now. Stuff I want to say will get me locked up to fuck in jail.


Apart from the 6 minutes of added time and missing the bite on Ivanovic, what has the ref done wrong exactly?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Time for the FA to do their fucking job :suarez2


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*












Cookie Monster said:


> That'll do. No idea where 6 minutes came from and no idea why they played nearly 7 but it will do.


Oscar's "injury"



Arnold Tricky said:


> Probably his last touch for Liverpool.


no other side will want a piece of that



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Suarez never likes to be out of the headlines does he?


Suarez was unhappy that Chelsea had been outdiving him that he had to resort to his other 2 moves. handball and bite.


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

7 game ban for doing that at Ajax? What kind of prick doesn't learn from that? The guy is the lowest form of human life.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I'm absolutely disgusted. This is the biggest cheat of the season. Suarez is a scummy cunt. But it is the officials fault. I'm holding back so much right now. Stuff I want to say will get me locked up to fuck in jail.


Let it out Joel. Go on. Lets have the FUCK THIS rant part 2.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#HeBitesWhoHeWants


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Joel should post a Suarez/Ref Rant. I'd read the fuck out of that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DAT CROSS










DAT PASS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez isn't going to have the book thrown at him.... He'll have the whole bloody library kicked at him.

See you in October Luis


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Apart from the 6 minutes of added time and missing the bite on Ivanovic, what has the ref done wrong exactly?



over the top studs challenge from sturridge


----------



## Magsimus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool Union
‏@LiverpoolUnion
I don't care if Suarez bit him I'll always support him 100% even if murdered a child he'd have my full support.

:ksi2 Please be a parody.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maybe Suarez was just trying to wipe his nose?

unk2


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> over the top studs challenge from sturridge


I didn't see that. :wenger

In all fairness though, poor ref decisions or not, Pool deserved a point, they pretty much bossed Chelsea for long periods of the match. 

Don't get how that was 6 minutes of added time though, if that was because of Oscar's "injury", that was taken care of rather quickly.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So what's the betting that Suarez gets away with it because the linesman "partially" saw the bite :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> 7 game ban for doing that at Ajax? What kind of prick doesn't learn from that? The guy is the lowest form of human life.


yep. paedophiles, rapists and suarez

nothing like some good old hyperbole.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Suarez isn't going to have the book thrown at him.... He'll have the whole bloody library kicked at him.
> 
> See you in October Luis


If he does stay with us that is.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Went downstairs because I thought it was all dead seeing as there was only 10 seconds left
> 
> Come back up and we equailised
> 
> WUT????????????????????





Hank Scorpio said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID I TURN THE TELE OFF
> 
> Maybe I should turn it off more often.


i watched the enitire time. you mirin?


----------



## Daiko

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> 7 game ban for doing that at Ajax? What kind of prick doesn't learn from that? The guy is the lowest form of human life.


Yeah, he bit 2 people and now he's up there with Hitler...


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> i watched the enitire time. you mirin?


Very  but fuck it I can live with it :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> over the top studs challenge from sturridge


No red card for Carragher when he pulled back Torres, who was through on goal. In fact, a foul wasn't even given.

Not even Clattenburg's performance earlier in the season was this bad. He has made Clattenburg look like a World Cup final referee.

Never been this furious before.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> No red card for Carragher when he pulled back Torres, who was through on goal. In fact, a foul wasn't even given.
> 
> Not even Clattenburg's performance earlier in the season was this bad. He has made Clattenburg look like *a World Cup final referee.
> *
> Never been this furious before.


:webb


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Did anyone time how long the Hazard PK took? Seems like that's what made up most of the six minutes


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

we've really been buggered by refs this season

dammit roman did you stop sending the bribes you cunt

anywho, ban suarez, or dont ban him, fuck if i care. hes not gonna change who he is and banning him wont do us a lick of good at this stage


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Souness speaking there, having once broken a player's jaw while wearing the same jersey.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rodgers moaning about Torres 'elbowing' carragher :lmao


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Like 2 mins for the pen, a few minutes for Oscar and a few minutes for Sturridge kicking the shins and Luiz/Carra throwing handbags. 



Joel said:


> No red card for Carragher when he pulled back Torres, who was through on goal. In fact, a foul wasn't even given.
> 
> Not even Clattenburg's performance earlier in the season was this bad. He has made Clattenburg look like a World Cup final referee.
> 
> Never been this furious before.


i wish i didn't rep you with Bale before so i could rep with







over and over :side:


woolpussy, you guys have had like 16-17 pens this year. don't even think about whinging about refs.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Did anyone time how long the Hazard PK took? Seems like that's what made up most of the six minutes


did take quite a long time to get going. Im sure at least 3 of the 6 mins came from the PK if not 4.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ivanovic could have done better for Suarez's equaliser, but I guess it's a case of once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benitez saying he didnt see anything :lmao


----------



## Humph

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rafa was so right talking about the time added on :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Like 2 mins for the pen, a few minutes for Oscar and a few minutes for Sturridge kicking the shins and Luiz/Carra throwing handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i didn't rep you with Bale before so i could rep with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over and over :side:
> 
> 
> woolpussy, you guys have had like 16-17 pens this year. don't even think about whinging about refs.


did you see the 'ACTUAL' premier league table with us second?

Number of penalties is fair, people are just jealous of hazard's talent and neckbeard thus they want to knock him down


----------



## Humph

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz last week, Ivanovic this week, CHELSEA CBs #VICTIMS


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Until we get competent referees, I am all for match fixing.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> did you see the 'ACTUAL' premier league table with us second?
> 
> Number of penalties is fair, people are just jealous of hazard's talent and neckbeard thus they want to knock him down


actual premier league table is a crock of shit and thats coming from a liverpool fan and we'd gain the most from it :lelbron










look at dat 4th :side:


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Danny Welbeck* the ballboy


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wuz dahn dah faaackin pub :arry

My word though :wilkins

No idea why Rodgers doesn't start Sturrezinho. Sturridge did more in his first 5 minutes on the pitch than Hendo and Downing did combined the entire first half. 

Also, does anyone else remember when players used to line up like soldiers, ready for war in the tunnel before a match, like men? The South Americans and Spanish speaking lads were a few hugs short of bumming each other right there in the tunnel today. Sort it out.

LOL defence. 

Suarez. Sometimes I wonder is he even worth the hassle. he's preparing me well for parenthood, he's like that teenage son that you love, but he fucking breaks your heart at times with his bullshit. Season over for him, could be his last match for us ever, if some club is brave enough to take on his baggage.

Great end to the match though :suarez1

I've never rated Kevin Friend as a ref, today did little to change that view.


----------



## Shepard

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown 1m
> 
> He only bit him ffs. You'd think he'd punched him or spat on him the way people are acting.


IT BEGINS


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

can we make a deal, no posts from rawk or rawk stuff from twitter? times like this i'd rather forget that there are so many mongs supporting Liverpool.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool fan on 5live reckons Suarez was just simulating a bite on Ivanovich

edit:


Rush said:


> can we make a deal, no posts from rawk or rawk stuff from twitter? times like this i'd rather forget that there are so many mongs supporting Liverpool.



oops :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

how bout i simulate shoving his head up his own ass

This is really frustrating, nothing they do to Suarez now will have the least good effect on us, so whats the bloody point. How come when one of our players attacks someone its ALWAYS somehow seen in game, but it didnt happen the other way around

JUST SHOW THE DAMN BITE MARKS DUMBASS


----------



## Death Rider

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Liverpool fan on 5live reckons Suarez was just simulating a bite on Ivanovich


I heard that. Made me lol. Also I would rather we kept him. I know this will sound cunty but we would not be able to replace his skill level. As much as he is a vile cunt he is equal to that in skill. Plus I doubt we would get much for him because of his baggage


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Whoever runs that RAWK Meltdown twitter account is one sad individual. 

Who sits around all day and scours RAWK to find the most biased postings.


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Someone from Redcafe no doubt.

I bet they're frothing at the mouth over Suarez :suarez1


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I don't like Chelsea that much, but whenever I've watched they've been SHAFTED. The clattenberg match V United was similar, I always wonder what would have been had they won that match like they should have, and remained unbeaten.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Whoever runs that RAWK Meltdown twitter account is one sad individual.
> 
> Who sits around all day and scours RAWK to find the most biased postings.


You don't need to spend that much time looking on that place.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Whoever runs that RAWK Meltdown twitter account is one sad individual.
> 
> Who sits around all day and scours RAWK to find the most biased postings.


united_07 :suarez1 (had to)


----------



## Kiz

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Whoever runs that RAWK Meltdown twitter account is one sad individual.
> 
> Who sits around all day and scours RAWK to find the most biased postings.












those blokes


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i thinks its bananas


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So when will the suarez t-shirts be released?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Absolutely indefensible, not to mention done for absolutely no reason - and the best bit is no-one's really surprised. I'm imagining his ban will eclipse the one he got biting last time, although I don't think there's a precedent for this happening twice.

Hopefully the FA don't pussy out of this decision like they seem to have done recently, and take into account that this isn't a moment of madness, he's just a sly little prick.

It's a shame, because he's so talented that he doesn't need to act this way (not that the bite actually achieved anything), and because he'll now be the focus of what sounds like it was a great game for all the wrong reasons. He's his own worst enemy.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> united_07 :suarez1 (had to)


nah im to busy with the SuarezIsACunt account 8*D


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Souness touched on a good point (well, almost, he was never going to come out and say it fully), there is only so long people will continue to support Liverpool's 20 odd 'minute silences' a season and their moralized stance against this and that if as soon as their own morals get put into question they throw them all out of the window for the sake of a few extra points a season.

Suarez is Liverpool's best player by a mile but they're fighting to catch up to 6th in the league...they've had better days before him and they'll have better days after him. He's not the be all and end all of the club that the fans are making him out to be.

Van Persie was Arsenal's Suarez last season, they finished 3rd with him, good chance they'll finish 3rd without him this year. 

Is Suarez worth all the agro for an extra couple of wins? He missed a chunk of this season being banned, he's probably going to miss a chunk of next season after that incident. I could understand the loyalty if he was leading you to league titles but he's leading you into the top 7. He's replaceable if you're interested in building a football team rather than a one man gang (wrestling reference #1)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Poor Ivanovic


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

suarez was just channeling Ric Flair tactics. #dirtiestplayerinthegame

Bite his arm get pushed off hit the deck get a pen and ivanovic sent off.

Despicible scoundrel or creative genius.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i thinks its bananas


Bananas is actually Suarez.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Could you imagine if Suarez fancied a Nandos instead?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

"it's that fine line between genius and insanity"

What an utter pile of wank.

Messi is a genius, he doesn't bite people never mind lash out.

Suarez is just a brain dead idiot. Nothing genius at all. If he was such a genius he'd learn from the first time.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He would only learned if he faced consequences for his actions

Whatd he get last time? a 5 game ban? Thats nothing. You could do that standing on your head


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Some belting #PlayersOnTheSuarezMenu tweets:

Bacary Lasagne,
Marc Overmarsbar
Shaun Wright Fillets 
Dimitar Burgertov


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> He would only learned if he faced consequences for his actions
> 
> Whatd he get last time? a 5 game ban? Thats nothing. You could do that standing on your head


I think it's pretty clear at this point that punishments are irrelevant to him. The amount of bans he's served, yet he still does these things, and on a consistent basis. It's completely nonsensical. 

He wasn't retaliating, it wasn't a rush of blood to the head, it wasn't a horribly misjudged tackle - he just bit a fellow professional, off the ball. Either he's a psychopath or he was trying to cheat & provoke a penalty, either way it's not a great look for him. Surely the club can't support him at this stage.


----------



## Kiz

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










that is a real picture. you can check it https://twitter.com/MikeTyson/following


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So what are Chelsea fans reaction to Benitez's interview? If it was a united player :fergie would be absolutely livid in the interview. But Benitez most likely lied when he said none of the players said anything to him


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

benitez probably wanted the fans who cheered him to go home happy

and they did


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Suarez preparing for the interviews


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benitez showed his allegiance right there. The fans may not have been supportive of him, but the players have defended him and stuck up for him throughout his whole tenure, so for him to not stick up for one of his player's is disgusting.

I miss Mourinho, because when he was around, officials didn't fuck around with us, as they know they would have got a right bollocking. I didn't really want him back, but I hope he does come back now. There are no positives in being well liked, which is what that fool Abramovich is chasing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Did the ref actually blow up immediately on kick off? I thought a goal & ensuing celebrations = 30 additional seconds stoppage time?

Mind you, I don't know if that's a guideline or an actual rule.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> He would only learned if he faced consequences for his actions
> 
> Whatd he get last time? a 5 game ban? Thats nothing. You could do that standing on your head


For biting? 7 Games I believe it was. Add that to the 8 after the Evra stuff. 

Seriously the guy is a grade A cunt it has to be said and while he absolutly owns it for us like DwanyeAustin said is he even worth the hassle? Man someone really needs to sort him out.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> "it's that fine line between genius and insanity"
> 
> What an utter pile of wank.
> 
> Messi is a genius, he doesn't bite people never mind lash out.
> 
> Suarez is just a brain dead idiot. Nothing genius at all. If he was such a genius he'd learn from the first time.


Genius can be defined in many ways. There appears to be no malice in the bite. Just looks to me like a scumbag way to try and get a penalty. only difference is this is a striker trying to win a penalty not a defender being the asshole. Like anyone who has ever played football at any sort of level (guessing this will just be me) but will have experienced defenders doing all sorts from pulling out leg hairs to take your mind off the corner/free kick. Stamping on your foot whilst 'finding position'. Holding your shirt to stop you moving. 1st header letting you win it but delibratley headbutting you in the back of the head to attempt a psychological advantage for rest of game. Grabbing, kicking, stamping on trailing leg because you just nutmegged them. And the worst and most disgusting one happened to me in the FA Cup Spitting down the back of your shirt to put you off.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Doesn't he miss another two games for his 10th yellow?


----------



## God™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Biting is one of the dirtiest things you can do in sport. Shit like that should be a 1 year ban from all competitions.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Souness touched on a good point (well, almost, he was never going to come out and say it fully), there is only so long people will continue to support Liverpool's 20 odd 'minute silences' a season and their moralized stance against this and that if as soon as their own morals get put into question they throw them all out of the window for the sake of a few extra points a season.


There will be a minutes silence at Liverpools next home game in memory of his liverpool career.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lmao


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If I was Brendan, I'd be on the phone first thing in the morning, trying to find the best shrink that money can buy, and to try and sort his head out.

That, or just make him move in with Downing over the summer and hope that good old Stewie's model behaviour and pussyness rubs off on him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Biting should only be done in the bedroom :darren


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


Can Fowler not get 'you're' and 'your' right?!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lmao


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is he worth the trouble? The dude just scored his 30th goal this season. He may be a despicable cunt but he's absolutely worth the trouble.


----------



## EGame

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard said: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident), he has been the best player in the league this season.
"I think he is the third best player in the world behind Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.''*

Lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DEMPSEY :mark:

BALE :mark:

DEFOE :mark:

COYS.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



EGame said:


> *Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard said: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident), he has been the best player in the league this season.
> "I think he is the third best player in the world behind Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.''*
> 
> Lmao


:ti

It'd be an injustice to Ivanovic if it was ignored that someone _fucking bit him_! Poor Suarez, the English media just have it in for him :lmao

He's a fantastic player, with a strong work ethic, an eye for goal and real technical skill. He's currently playing for a team in 7th place that's not even guaranteed Europa League football every year. Top, top level teams would break the bank for him if it wasn't for his attitude - if I was a Liverpool fan I'd be made up that he's such a bellend.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao





AlienBountyHunter said:


> Can Fowler not get 'you're' and 'your' right?!


Tweet limits. The full message ended with "hope your happy outlook on life has been dampened by this timely retort. Yours faithfully, God."



Gunner14 said:


> There appears to be no malice in the bite.


:vince4


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Best joke on it so far I've seen is 



> At least Luis Suarez has finally tasted Champions League success


:hayden3


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Is he worth the trouble? The dude just scored his 30th goal this season. He may be a despicable cunt but he's absolutely worth the trouble.


And probably (if he stays) his final goal for a little while. I dunno man the guy is a beast but fuck im getting kinda tired of Pool constantly getting by publicity. Not like were very likable right now as it is.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



EGame said:


> *Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard said: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident), he has been the best player in the league this season.
> "I think he is the third best player in the world behind Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.''*
> 
> Lmao


"Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe (Cole) can do as well, if not better."

- Steven Gerrard


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Genius can be defined in many ways. There appears to be no malice in the bite. Just looks to me like a scumbag way to try and get a penalty. only difference is this is a striker trying to win a penalty not a defender being the asshole. Like anyone who has ever played football at any sort of level (guessing this will just be me) but will have experienced defenders doing all sorts from pulling out leg hairs to take your mind off the corner/free kick. Stamping on your foot whilst 'finding position'. Holding your shirt to stop you moving. 1st header letting you win it but delibratley headbutting you in the back of the head to attempt a psychological advantage for rest of game. Grabbing, kicking, stamping on trailing leg because you just nutmegged them. And the worst and most disgusting one happened to me in the FA Cup Spitting down the back of your shirt to put you off.


Congratulations on playing in the retarded league in your county.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> And probably (if he stays) his final goal for a little while. I dunno man the guy is a beast but fuck im getting kinda tired of Pool constantly getting by publicity. Not like were very likable right now as it is.


i wouldn't care if we were the most hated club on the planet if we were good. If/when we lose Suarez you really think that Sturridge, Borini, Carroll etc will be able to carry us anywhere close to top 4? Thats the most injury prone lineup. Fact is he's our best player and its not even close. Coutinho and Sturridge are brilliant as well but Suarez is world class right now. The fact that he's also a world class cunt takes a bit (lot) of shine off but the fact remains that he's our top scorer in the league by a country mile. It goes Suarez (22), daylight, Gerrard (9), Sturridge (4), Downing, Hendo (3). He's too important for us, we are very much reliant on him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think it might be best in the long run for Liverpool to get the absolute maximum they can get for him and invest it in quality before he does something really stupid.

Depending on whether they get top top top dollar for him after his antics and potential fuck ups.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Congratulations on playing in the retarded league in your county.


Yeah indeed the English third division was full of retards. Only good thing about so many foreigners taking all the english spots on the playing field. less thugs on the pitch.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> i wouldn't care if we were the most hated club on the planet if we were good. If/when we lose Suarez you really think that Sturridge, Borini, Carroll etc will be able to carry us anywhere close to top 4? Thats the most injury prone lineup. Fact is he's our best player and its not even close. Coutinho and Sturridge are brilliant as well but Suarez is world class right now. The fact that he's also a world class cunt takes a bit (lot) of shine off but the fact remains that he's our top scorer in the league by a country mile. It goes Suarez (22), daylight, Gerrard (9), Sturridge (4), Downing, Hendo (3). He's too important for us, we are very much reliant on him.


My reply to this is essentially what Rousey said. If anything try to get rid of him and Invest the money in someone else. Hell at this rate I'd even take Remy off QPR when they go down. I do want Suarez to stay don't get me wrong because he is a great help to us, But at the same time he is just such a freaking hassle I mean who the fuck bites a player during a match? Even as stupid as Balotelli was at least he didn't do stuff like that. 

Also I honestly had forgot about Borini wow what a waste of money that has proven to be thus far.


----------



## tommo010

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> At least Luis Suarez has finally tasted Champions League success


:ti


----------



## EGame

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> "Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe (Cole) can do as well, if not better."
> 
> - Steven Gerrard


My mind was annihilated when I read that quote a few years back. 

Gerrard is such a bonehead.


----------



## Shepard

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> "Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe (Cole) can do as well, if not better."
> 
> - Steven Gerrard


"well he isnt wrong" - BkB Hulk

8*D


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Yeah indeed the English third division was full of retards. Only good thing about so many foreigners taking all the english spots on the playing field. less thugs on the pitch.


who did you play for Gunner?


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:stevie

Suarez definitely does make me question whether he is worth the hassle, like I said earlier, but every single time I ask myself that question, I always come to the same conclusion.

He *is* worth it. :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/steven-gerrard-runs-down-boy-510226

Gerrard didn't see the bite nor did he see the 10 year old boy he ran over. :brodgers



> Gerrard is believed to have hit Man Utd fan Jamie


The Anti Peoples Club :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










DAT EMOTION.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

suarez is worth it. easily. id take him in a second

just unfortunate thats this fucking stupid and cunty


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

AVB looks really upset at the pause sign.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> My reply to this is essentially what Rousey said. If anything try to get rid of him and Invest the money in someone else. Hell at this rate I'd even take Remy off QPR when they go down. I do want Suarez to stay don't get me wrong because he is a great help to us, But at the same time he is just such a freaking hassle I mean who the fuck bites a player during a match? Even as stupid as Balotelli was at least he didn't do stuff like that.
> 
> Also I honestly had forgot about Borini wow what a waste of money that has proven to be thus far.


yeah, Balotelli just gets sent off for elbowing and stomping instead...

We're not going to get a whole lot of money for him. We have no CL football so if a quality team wants him then that'll knock some money off then you have 2 biting incidents, 1 racial abuse incident, the world cup handball, the FA Cup handball, the diving and the play acting which all knocks value off. He's worth more to us than what i reckon we'd get for him. Look at the big clubs in the world, do you think that Bayern, especially with Pep, are going to want a bar of him now? Basically there aren't many clubs that can afford to pay what his value is that will also accept such a twunt for that amount of money.


----------



## T-C

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

city should sign him, because they are shite.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Suarez was to go to a club like Bayern, Pep wouldn't allow any antics like Suarez does. inb4 Sergio Busquets :side:

Suarez was treated like a king after the Evra situation at Liverpool. A proper management would stamp it out the second he started acting out. 

If Liverpool plan on getting the best and not best for 3/4 of the season and banned for the rest then they need to take a tougher stance on him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Real should go for suarez they will need someone to replace Ronaldo :fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And as soon as I post the taking a tougher stance on Suarez, I go and read this. 










:brodgers needs to take a tougher stance then.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pep was a lot more fortunate in the fact that he was managing the best club side in the world. Barca have so much quality that they can get rid of top quality players if they misbehave (Ibra), knowing full well that they have the money/drawing power to replace them within a flash. Liverpool don't have that financial power right now, or the quality to replace Suarez.


----------



## Snowman

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd have him at United since he's only 26 and BOSS. I think he would benefit from working under Fergie who would be far more strict than Dalglish and Rodgers. I doubt they'd ever accept a bid from us though unless it was Ronaldo money.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Using the BBC Predictor, I just had it going down to the last day:

Chelsea - Swansea (WIN), Man Utd (DRAW), Tottenham (WIN), Aston Villa (WIN)
Arsenal - Man Utd (LOSE), QPR (DRAW), Wigan (WIN)
Tottenham - Wigan (WIN), Southampton (WIN), Chelsea (LOSE), Stoke (DRAW)

Leaves this going into final day:

3rd. Chelsea - 72pts
4th. Tottenham - 68
-----------------------------
5th. Arsenal - 67
--

Shows how crucial points are. I mean going by this season Chelsea will most probably drop points, I just don't know where hence the wins. Aston Villa away is a potential banana skin for sure, they play decent football and Benteke and Wiemann can easily cause problems for them. A loss at Old Trafford and we'll see how Arsenal react, shows how important points are, for example if Arsenal got a point at home to Man Utd they'd be above us in the prediction table on goal difference. 

Thing is, this is with me being a bit pessimistic and saying we're going to lose to Chelsea and draw away at Stoke. I mean we might nick a point at the Britannia, I'm sure we've probably got a better record there than we do at home against them for example. Going into the last day, I'd say you probably have to favour us too.

I think Chelsea will beat Everton. Newcastle really are playing shit but I'm not convinced Arsenal can go there and pick up all 3 points comfortably. I think we have the easiest with Sunderland. No disrespect to Sunderland but I think they'll be on there holidays by then, you just don't know this season though it's been unpredictable in that sense.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> who did you play for Gunner?


Bury then Radcliffe Borough then Bury then had to retire thanks to a scouser (hense the complete hatred of all things scouse/scouse related/ liking things from scouseland)


----------



## T-C

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He is treated like a king by most scousers so he knows he can do whatever he feels like and get away with it. Mozza put it well.


----------



## tommo010

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> DAT CROSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT PASS


Bale cross is a thing of beauty


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bury then Radcliffe Borough then Bury then had to retire thanks to a scouser (hense the complete hatred of all things scouse/scouse related/ liking things from scouseland)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

UNLUCKY

LOOOOOL


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal drawing against QPR? :lmao


----------



## T-C

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We should throw all our money at Spurs for Bale, fuck having a midfield.

The Suarez thing shouldn't gloss over that city are shite.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Breaking news- Kenny Dalglish says Ivanovic was trying to yank Suarez's teeth out with his forearm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal drawing against QPR? :lmao


Yeah because I mean QPR drawing with Spurs, Man City and beating Chelsea was borderline impossible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> We should throw all our money at Spurs for Bale, fuck having a midfield.
> 
> The Suarez thing shouldn't gloss over that city are shite.



Funny thing is we don't really have to pay more than 15m for a cm, just need someone who is an out and out CM and obviously needs to have that bit of quality.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal drawing against QPR? :lmao


Most likely will happen. We'll most likely go into that game in 5th place. QPR will have been relegated by then so playing without pressure without fear and looking for a transfer vs a tense nervous arsenal side that cant handle pressure.


----------



## Rush

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bury then Radcliffe Borough then Bury then had to retire thanks to a scouser (hense the complete hatred of all things scouse/scouse related/ liking things from scouseland)


Wow. What a shocker 


Rousey, did you shatter gunners dream of being a football?


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Wow. What a shocker
> 
> 
> Rousey, did you shatter gunners dream of being a football?


Only Tomas Rosicky can Not be a football.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Most likely will happen. We'll most likely go into that game in 5th place. QPR will have been relegated by then so playing without pressure without fear and looking for a transfer vs a tense nervous arsenal side that cant handle pressure.


I think it depends on how the United game ends. If you outplay United, they get a goal but then you get a late equaliser to get a draw, the morale is up, momentum swings you forward and you'll beat QPR. A loss though and I do think that it could effect Arsenal. Like you say, if QPR ARE down by then they'll be playing with no fear, nothing to play for but just want to play there game.

For example, we play Wigan away on Saturday, 24 hours before Chelsea and Arsenal both play, if we win we go 3rd. So we'll see how both clubs, mostly Arsenal do and see if they can handle the pressure against newly crowned Champions. Of course the following week we play Southampton at home, hours before you kick off against Wigan in the late kick off, if we win once again we'll see how Arsenal can handle the pressure.

Should definitely be an interesting final few games. I still think there a few more twists and turns yet to come.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think it depends on how the United game ends. If you outplay United, they get a goal but then you get a late equaliser to get a draw, the morale is up, momentum swings you forward and you'll beat QPR. A loss though and I do think that it could effect Arsenal. Like you say, if QPR ARE down by then they'll be playing with no fear, nothing to play for but just want to play there game.
> 
> For example, we play Wigan away on Saturday, 24 hours before Chelsea and Arsenal both play, if we win we go 3rd. So we'll see how both clubs, mostly Arsenal do and see if they can handle the pressure against newly crowned Champions. Of course the following week we play Southampton at home, hours before you kick off against Wigan in the late kick off, if we win once again we'll see how Arsenal can handle the pressure.
> 
> Should definitely be an interesting final few games. I still think there a few more twists and turns yet to come.


We dont play wigan till the tuesday. that one is a 3 point banker due to them either being devastated at losing FA Cup final. or not giving a shit about the league because they've won the FA Cup. either way we are getting 3 points from Wigan.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Wow. What a shocker
> 
> 
> Rousey, did you shatter gunners dream of being a football?


Would be banterous if so, thankfully I'm to good to be playing in them amateur leagues.


----------



## Punkholic

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Best joke on it so far I've seen is
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3


This actually made me laugh...hard.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner i cant seem to find any record of the name on your book playing for either club online, when did you play for them?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Gunner i cant seem to find any record of the name on your book playing for either club online, when did you play for them?


Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Gunner i cant seem to find any record of the name on your book playing for either club online, when did you play for them?


1st spell 00-02 (youth team/reserves)
2nd spell 03-04 (reserves/first team)

Been looking through on 11v11.com and apparently i dont exist lol. Nice.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Sky Sports understands Luis Suarez is set to apologise to Branislav Ivanovic after *Liverpool managing director Ian Ayre postponed a trip to Australia to deal with the incident.*
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...nislav-Ivanovic-after-biting-Chelsea-defender


LOL at the bolded part :suarez1 

Looks like we're trying to get over and done with quickly. Good. Apologise, take the ban, and stay quiet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah because I mean QPR drawing with Spurs, Man City and beating Chelsea was borderline impossible.


That's when they had hopes of surviving, they have no motivation now and will just want the season to end so can spend some of their well earned wage on a fancy holiday.

Arsenal will batter them.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Twitter is delivering tonight.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Luis Suarez ‏@luis16suarez 12m
> I'm sad for what happened this afternoon, I apologize Ivanovic and all football world for my inexcusable behaviour. I'm so sorry about it!!


Ah that's it lad. Don't worry, all is forgiven.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's when they had hopes of surviving, they have no motivation now and will just want the season to end so can spend some of their well earned wage on a fancy holiday.
> 
> Arsenal will batter them.


I'd reply but then I remembered that you thought Man City had a chance at winning the title :lol


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> Luis Suarez ‏@luis16suarez 12m
> I'm sad for what happened this afternoon, I apologize Ivanovic and all football world for my inexcusable behaviour. I'm so sorry about it!!
> 
> Ah that's it lad. Don't worry, all is forgiven.


I wonder if he said similar after the last time he bit someone?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i like how he didnt say he wont do it again


----------



## Ruckus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

In b4 he does it again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd reply but then I remembered that you thought Man City had a chance at winning the title :lol


A chance? They're still the favourites.


----------



## T-C

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anything can happen still. We have a fighting chance now though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> A chance? They're still the favourites.


----------



## united_07

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> 1st spell 00-02 (youth team/reserves)
> 2nd spell 03-04 (reserves/first team)
> 
> Been looking through on 11v11.com and apparently i dont exist lol. Nice.


ahh ok just wondering, think i've seen Bury play at my local team a couple of times but not during 03-04





Silent Alarm said:


> A chance? They're still the favourites.





T-C said:


> Anything can happen still. We have a fighting chance now though.


im gonna risk it, think we gonna win tomorrow :kagawa




:argh:


----------



## tommo010

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:ti at some of these Liverpool fans on skysports news


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> ahh ok, just wondering i've seen Bury play at my local team a couple of times but not during 03-04


ahh right its weird i always thought 11v11 was a good site has the teams from all the games but i cant find any of Colin Kazim Richards sub-appearances before 04 either and a few of the games randomly have Andy Preece on the bench after he left as player manager...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Instead of a ban the FA have come up with an alternative punishment for Suarez.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez. Such a caring individual. A Model for all young players and fans :suarez1


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner has a book published?


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Gunner has a book published?


indeed available from my website, amazon.com or .co.uk or lulu.com


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Link please.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This really is starting piss me off

Not only did the son of a bitch BITE Ivanovic, when Bran tried to fight him off suarez tried to fucking appeal for a penalty


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

www.kinergycoaching.com (host page is pretty poor due to go daddy being the worst hosting company in the world but stuck with them till november)


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> This really is starting piss me off
> 
> Not only did the son of a bitch BITE Ivanovic,* when Bran tried to fight him off suarez tried to fucking appeal for a penalty*


fpalm
that was the reason he bit him. to provoke a push to get him off so he could get a penalty


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Liverpool Football Club has the following response to the incident that occurred during today's game at Anfield:
> 
> 
> Luis Suarez said: "I am deeply sorry for my inexcusable behaviour earlier today during our match against Chelsea.
> 
> "I have issued an apology and have tried to contact Branislav Ivanović to speak to him personally. I apologise also to my manager, playing colleagues and everyone at Liverpool Football Club for letting them down."
> 
> The club's managing director Ian Ayre commented: "Luis has made an unreserved apology for his actions today.
> 
> "His behaviour is not befitting of any player wearing a Liverpool shirt and Luis is aware that he has let himself and everyone associated with the club down. We will deal with the matter internally and await any action from the FA."
> 
> Brendan Rodgers added: "Having reviewed the video footage and spoken to Luis, his behaviour is unacceptable and I have made him aware of this."
> 
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/luis-suarez-i-m-sorry-1


At least we won't be seeing T-shirt's with his face on it next week


----------



## T-C

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Kenny will still be wearing a t-shirt around the city.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

fpalm


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gunner-is-a-******/forum/Fx6HOZN1YYW9EM/TxFNAOKK7SDIE8/1/ref=cm_cd_dp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=1291307052

Mozza :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gunner-is-a-******/forum/Fx6HOZN1YYW9EM/TxFNAOKK7SDIE8/1/ref=cm_cd_dp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=1291307052
> 
> Mozza :lmao


:lmao well played Rousey well played


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rousey you do know thats slander and a criminal offence to publish that sort of thing on a public website....


----------



## Snowman

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

If you really want to show the book buying public the great mind of the author you should link them to some of his posts, especially his insightful views on the hillsborough disaster.


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner, did you play any first team games for Bury?


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Enjoy your reviews too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> :lmao
> 
> If you really want to show the book buying public the great mind of the author you should link them to some of his posts, especially his insightful views on the hillsborough disaster.


Would be hard considering i have never offered any.


----------



## NathWFC

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hope that utter cunt Suarez gets the 10+ match ban he deserves. The bloke is an absolute fucking moron of the highest order and needs to fuck off out of English football.


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Gunner, did you play any first team games for Bury?


Okay, unless Gunner answers my question then I'm just going to assume that he lied about the whole Bury thing.


----------



## Snowman

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's lying



Gunner14 said:


> Been looking through on 11v11.com and apparently i dont exist lol. Nice.


:jt7


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

BIG HESKEY :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Okay, unless Gunner answers my question then I'm just going to assume that he lied about the whole Bury thing.


Didnt see your question.

too busy reporting suspected peadofiles to the authorities.

I was on the bench for LDV vans trophy 1st and 2nd round games vs Rochdale and Barnsley.

On the Bench vs Bristol Rovers.

Only played reserve team games.. as i said 4 pages ago i looked and according to 11v11 i wasnt their but they also say Colin Kazim Richards wasnt their....


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mozza :lmao That is brilliant


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm tired of players doing what the hell they feel like to our players and then apologising. Last week Kun. He apologises to Luiz. I accepted the apology on the basis that he played vs Spurs and beat them. He doesn't play and they lose. I want Aguero banned now. Now Suarez bites Ivanovic and scores the winning goal. No Spurs or Arsenal to play so I demand for him to be banned. I also want Kevin Friend banned for life. I want fucking justice! I swear I'm going to start up a real life Shield faction for football games. It clearly is the only way to bring fairness and parity to anything.


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.soccerbase.com/teams/team.sd?team_id=394&teamTabs=stats

Nothing about anybody called Richard Lee in there (change seasons at the bottom). Soccerbase is very reliable, not to mention that there are players included within those 2000-2004 squads who have 0 appearances.

Your tenure in Bury's first team squad must have been very brief Gunner, did you win a special needs competition to train with the squad for a day or something?


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.soccerbase.com/teams/team.sd?team_id=394&teamTabs=stats
> 
> Nothing about anybody called Richard Lee in there (change seasons at the bottom). Soccerbase is very reliable, not to mention that there are players included within those 2000-2004 squads who have 0 appearances.
> 
> Your tenure in Bury's first team squad must have been very brief Gunner, did you win a special needs competition to train with the squad for a day or something?


again another website that also fails to list colin kazim richards...


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Could that little Urugauyian bastard make himself more hateable. Red card and Ivanovic gets a free punch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Actually watching Match of the Day :mark:


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I'm tired of players doing what the hell they feel like to our players and then apologising. Last week Kun. He apologises to Luiz. I accepted the apology on the basis that he played vs Spurs and beat them. He doesn't play and they lose. I want Aguero banned now. Now Suarez bites Ivanovic and scores the winning goal. No Spurs or Arsenal to play so I demand for him to be banned. I also want Kevin Friend banned for life. I want fucking justice! I swear I'm going to start up a real life Shield faction for football games. It clearly is the only way to bring fairness and parity to anything.


You need to chill bruh. 

Also I get Chelsea fans are pissed off and rightfully so but surely you can't play the ref's for us equalising.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> again another website that also fails to list colin kazim richards...


I've played football with Colin. He has a good footballing family. I was very happy that he managed to get caps for Turkey, he said he wanted that whenever we conversed. I do believe though that he wasn't a professional in the years you said you were there so I doubt he would have been listed.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've played football with Colin. He has a good footballing family. I was very happy that he managed to get caps for Turkey, he said he wanted that whenever we conversed. I do believe though that he wasn't a professional in the years you said you were there so I doubt he would have been listed.


Colin was in the same youth team as me was one of the people i spoke to the most due to him coming from Arsenals academy to Bury and towards end of 03/04 was when he made his 1st sub appearencess. 04/05 being his 1st full season on his 1st pro contract something i never got to do thanks to a dirty scouser stamping a dent in to my left 1st tarsal which even now causes me trouble..


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

According to Colin Kazim's wiki he broke through the Bury first team in the 04/05 season and that is where he is listed in the SoccerBase site in the 04/05 tab


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Didnt see your question.
> 
> too busy reporting suspected peadofiles to the authorities.
> 
> I was on the bench for LDV vans trophy 1st and 2nd round games vs Rochdale and Barnsley.
> 
> On the Bench vs Bristol Rovers.
> 
> *Only played reserve team games as i said 4 pages ago*.. i looked and according to 11v11 i wasnt their but they also say Colin Kazim Richards wasnt their....


No you didn't say that. Stop lying:



Gunner14 said:


> 1st spell 00-02 (youth team/reserves)
> 2nd spell 03-04 (reserves/first team)
> 
> Been looking through on 11v11.com and apparently i dont exist lol. Nice.





Gunner14 said:


> again another website that also fails to list colin kazim richards...


You obviously didn't look very hard.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> No you didn't say that. Stop lying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't look very hard.


Where have i lied.

read the sentence again as i said 4 pages ago ive already looked on 11v11.com....


----------



## Snowman

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/2429947.stm

No record of you being on the bench here. But I suppose the BBC aren't a credible source.


----------



## Gunner14

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/2429947.stm
> 
> No record of you being on the bench here. But I suppose the BBC aren't a credible source.


Think what you like i know i was there. Ive nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/2429947.stm
> 
> No record of you being on the bench here. But I suppose the BBC aren't a credible source.


Aaaaaaand Busted


----------



## Zen

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!! Game should have been over 

Suarez is disgraceful, someone boot him in the face


----------



## ultimogaijin

I'm inclined to believe him because that's a pretty shit claim to fame.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't see why gunner would be lying about playing for fucking bury.


----------



## Zen

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Where have i lied.
> 
> read the sentence again as i said 4 pages ago ive already looked on 11v11.com....


I even bolded the important line for you in the first place. Let's try again...



> Only played reserve team games as i said 4 pages ago


However, you never said that:



> 1st spell 00-02 (youth team/reserves)
> 2nd spell 03-04 (reserves/*first team*)


Nowhere does that say that you only played ressie games, if that was the case then the bolded would have been unnecessary.

None of this would have been needed if you had avoided this ridiculous boast which was in response to ROUSEY:



ROUSEY said:


> Congratulations on playing in the retarded league in your county.





Gunner14 said:


> Yeah indeed the English third division was full of retards. Only good thing about so many foreigners taking all the english spots on the playing field. less thugs on the pitch.


Yet you later admitted to never playing a first team game, so you didn't play in the third division.

If you're going to lie, then at least be consistent about it.


----------



## CGS

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't see why gunner would be lying about playing for fucking bury.


DAT PRESTIGE :kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Posterizer said:


>


:jordan3


----------



## Joel

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You need to chill bruh.
> 
> Also I get Chelsea fans are pissed off and rightfully so but surely you can't play the ref's for us equalising.


Chill? I can't chill, because I was robbed 2 points today that will probably screw me over at the end of the season and keep me viewing football on a Thursday.

Of course I can blame the ref. Game should have been over. Lot's of Liverpool fans missed the goal. Why? Because they turned off at 6 minutes when the whistle should have been blown. We're not even talking an extra 10 seconds here. Not even 20. Not even 30 on the mark. Bo, 34 seconds. Scored by a player who shouldn't have been on the pitch. How can I not blame the ref?


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You need to chill bruh.
> 
> Also I get Chelsea fans are pissed off and rightfully so but surely you can't play the ref's for us equalising.


Think they're bound to be annoyed that Suarez shouldn't have been on the pitch to equalise and neither should Sturridge for the assist for his over the ball tackle.


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL Anichebe, he mad :suarez1

Suarez will have trouble finding him during the derby in order to bite him when he's tucked away safely in Carra's pocket.

:carra


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL Anichebe, he mad :suarez1
> 
> Suarez will have trouble finding him during the derby in order to bite him when he's tucked away safely in Carra's pocket.
> 
> :carra


Inb4 he starts on the bench and suarez is serving a ban.


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't see why gunner would be lying about playing for fucking bury.


He did it to try and justify his opinion and make them seem more worthwhile than everyone else:



Gunner14 said:


> Genius can be defined in many ways. There appears to be no malice in the bite. Just looks to me like a scumbag way to try and get a penalty. only difference is this is a striker trying to win a penalty not a defender being the asshole. *Like anyone who has ever played football at any sort of level (guessing this will just be me)* but will have experienced defenders doing all sorts from pulling out leg hairs to take your mind off the corner/free kick. Stamping on your foot whilst 'finding position'. Holding your shirt to stop you moving. 1st header letting you win it but delibratley headbutting you in the back of the head to attempt a psychological advantage for rest of game. Grabbing, kicking, stamping on trailing leg because you just nutmegged them. And the worst and most disgusting one happened to me in the FA Cup Spitting down the back of your shirt to put you off.


Not saying his point is invalid, but that's why he started lying about his "Bury tenure".


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I did miss that gunner comment about him claiming to be the only one to have played the game at any level.


----------



## Nige™

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Twitter is delivering tonight.


:lmao

So awesome!


----------



## DA

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Inb4 he starts on the bench and suarez is serving a ban.


Shit, I forgot about the ban :suarez2

The derby won't be the same without him.


----------



## Andre

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I guess that the moral of this story is that you shouldn't lie when THE DARK ANDRE and SNOWMAN are about, because we go by Norfolk'n'Rules.


----------



## seabs

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Alan Hanson just described Kompany's performance as omnipotent. 

Thought I'd seen everything I could ever see in English Football. Then Hazard gets sent off for a vicous unprovoked attack on a LAD. Then I was sure I'd seen it all. Then today happened. Words fail me. Throw the book at him. This isn't a normal case on unprofessional play. This isn't a normal person who's found himself in the wrong. There has to be a point when the FA just say enough is enough and really do throw the book at him. I'm not even kidding when I say he shouldn't be allowed to play in the League again in 2013. Off the top of my head that would be around 20-25 matches. Maybe just 20 then. Biting an opponent is just ludacris in normal circumstances. These aren't normal circumstances. This is someone with a rap sheet of vile of vile incidents that he's been punished for in the past and clearly has never learned from. He's even bit someone before. Bad tackles happen. Elbows fly during the sport from time to time without intent. Stuff like that happens. Racism is indefensible. BITING is indefensible. It's clear he's never going to learn so make an example of him to put the frighteners on any idiot who might consider going down the same path. Anything less than 10 matches is a fucking disgrace.

Fair play to Ivanovic for reacting to it like he did. If someone had bit me I'd be storming the place down until the prick was off the pitch.*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THE DARK BARRY'S SHOELACES RISES :darkbarry

BRAVE Villa are the last stand against Man Utd winning the title. :darkheskey


----------



## CGS

You


Joel said:


> Chill? I can't chill, because I was robbed 2 points today that will probably screw me over at the end of the season and keep me viewing football on a Thursday.
> 
> Of course I can blame the ref. Game should have been over. Lot's of Liverpool fans missed the goal. Why? Because they turned off at 6 minutes when the whistle should have been blown. We're not even talking an extra 10 seconds here. Not even 20. Not even 30 on the mark. Bo, 34 seconds. Scored by a player who shouldn't have been on the pitch. How can I not blame the ref?


You can't solely blame the Ref
because it was the defences job to clear the ball when it came in. Come on we have seen enough football to know that it never always ends on the spot and by the look of it they even said in MOTD that the Mata sub probably added a bit of time to the match 

I appreciate you guys are pissed and the ref does deserve some blame for not dealing with Suarez (didn't feel the Sturridge card was a red) but you can't put it all on him 






Nige&#153;;17254938 said:


> Think they're bound to be annoyed that Suarez shouldn't have been on the pitch to equalise and neither should Sturridge for the assist for his over the ball tackle.


Yeah like I even said I appreciate they are gonna be annoyed but as I said above just don't think he should be used solely as a scapegoat.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Genius can be defined in many ways. There appears to be no malice in the bite. Just looks to me like a scumbag way to try and get a penalty. only difference is this is a striker trying to win a penalty not a defender being the asshole. Like anyone who has ever played football at any sort of level (guessing this will just be me) but will have experienced defenders doing all sorts from pulling out leg hairs to take your mind off the corner/free kick. Stamping on your foot whilst 'finding position'. Holding your shirt to stop you moving. 1st header letting you win it but delibratley headbutting you in the back of the head to attempt a psychological advantage for rest of game. Grabbing, kicking, stamping on trailing leg because you just nutmegged them. And the worst and most disgusting one happened to me in the FA Cup Spitting down the back of your shirt to put you off.


That's true. Strikers get knocked around off the ball all the time, only this is the *second time* Suarez has done it and it's only ever happened on one other occasion in this country that we can remember with Defoe. If it was anywhere near acceptable you'd see it all the time but you don't.

Strikers get shit. Biting though as a response is fucking despicable. Attempting to defend a bite is shocking too.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well done to Ivanovic for acting professional, Now Liverpool fans are racial abusing Victor Anichebe on Twitter, Less said about Suarez & Liverpool the better.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Unless the rules have changed since the Defoe incident then Suarez won't be recieving a ban for this, that's unless Banana's racist FA theory is correct:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-412157/Mascherano-rages-FA-punish-Defoe.html


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It all comes down to the Referee's report, I suspect Kevin Friend saw both players on the ground but not how they got there because two players were challenging for the ball away from where the incident happened and if that is what he has reported then the that means that the FA can take retrospective action.

My biggest worry is what the Referee's Assistant has seen, since he would of been in line with it and if he has reported in seeing something like seeing Suarez' mouth going towards Ivanovic's arm then technically the FA might not be able to take retrospective action, bit of a grey area to be honest.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Unless the rules have changed since the Defoe incident then Suarez won't be recieving a ban for this, that's unless Banana's racist FA theory is correct:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-412157/Mascherano-rages-FA-punish-Defoe.html


Disgraceful FA.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> It all comes down to the Referee's report, I suspect Kevin Friend saw both players on the ground but not how they got there because two players were challenging for the ball away from where the incident happened and if that is what he has reported then the that means that the FA can take retrospective action.
> 
> My biggest worry is what the Referee's Assistant has seen, since he would of been in line with it and if he has reported in seeing something like seeing Suarez' mouth going towards Ivanovic's arm then technically the FA might not be able to take retrospective action, bit of a grey area to be honest.


Next you will be telling us all that you were a division three official in order to back up your point :troll

Seriously though, thanks for clearing that up because it's a really convoluted system.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ya know I too played for Sheffield Wednesday.







In FIFA My player


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anichebes shit but I certainly wouldn't want to fuck with him. :lol



















EDIT: PAGE 666 NUMBER OF THE BEAST


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anyone would think that you're trying to come out of the closet Alex, what with those pics and the obsession over Giroud's cock.

Try 25 posts per page, it's much better.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah but we're nearing post #6666


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I blame Alex for last weeks gayfest :torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Anyone would think that you're trying to come out of the closet Alex, what with those pics and the obsession over Giroud's cock.
> 
> *Try 25 posts per page*, it's much better.


Care to help me out with that? 

Cause I don't know how :


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

User Cp > Edit Options > Thread display options > Number of Posts to Show Per Page

Lol at Suarez, what a truly detestable cunt. Hopefully he misses the game against us next week :rvp


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This really is fucking bullshit

I almost forgot that garbage tackle from sturridge

The whole fucking world is against us. Every time we come close to accomplishing something reality bites us on the ass

Im still angry at that piece of shit clattenberg.

The only solution is simple. We bring back the man who thrives when the world is staring him down


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd wait till after tomorrow's match because no doubt once United win the league there are gonna be a lot :mark: smiley's and your page is gonna lag like shit even with 10 posts per page never mind with 25


----------



## This_Guy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm new to soccer/football. Is there playoffs like American sports or is it just whoever is 1st after the season is the champion?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The premier league is where the number 1 team wins

The top 4 in the english league qualify to play in the european league which is a group stage thing, followed by knockout games










fucking son of a bitch. And bran didnt knock his head off. to think people last season called ivanovic violent


----------



## This_Guy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So Man U has just about clinched 1st in the league? 
Would you rather your team win the EPL and lose in the European league or not win the EPL but win the European league? 

#BostonStrong


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Winning the premier league is a huge honour

but honestly, my happiest day in football history was chelsea winning the european league last year

it was just fricking incredible. no feeling like it

Im sure most posters would prefer a european title over a domestic one


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



This_Guy said:


> So Man U has just about clinched 1st in the league?
> Would you rather your team win the EPL and lose in the European league or not win the EPL but win the European league?
> 
> #BostonStrong


Win the Premier League, everytime. Premier League is king, everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Since your new you should also know that Luis Suarez is just '_misunderstood_'

He's really a swell guy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yes, hes the kind of player you can really sink your teeth into


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maybe go out for a bite to eat with him


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It could cost you an arm and a leg though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



This_Guy said:


> So Man U has just about clinched 1st in the league?
> Would you rather your team win the EPL and lose in the European league or not win the EPL but win the European league?
> 
> #BostonStrong



Premier League for me also but it's been a few years now since Man United last won the champions league so it would be nice to see that again within the next few years.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If I'm gay y'all motherfuckers are just as gay.
Also ANY TROPHY would be nice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> If I'm gay y'all motherfuckers are just as gay.
> *Also ANY TROPHY would be nice*.


:rvp


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I blame fucking Bradford and that Co-op working giant headed fuckface.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Colin was in the same youth team as me was one of the people i spoke to the most due to him coming from Arsenals academy to Bury and towards end of 03/04 was when he made his 1st sub appearencess. 04/05 being his 1st full season on his 1st pro contract something i never got to do thanks to a dirty scouser stamping a dent in to *my left 1st tarsal* which even now causes me trouble..


wait what? :lmao You think breaking your foot is a career ending injury? Broken bone takes 6 weeks to heal.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> If I'm gay y'all motherfuckers are just as gay.
> *Also ANY TROPHY would be nice.*


:cashley


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



This_Guy said:


> I'm new to soccer/football. Is there playoffs like American sports or is it just whoever is 1st after the season is the champion?





This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


So I presume you're going to make this joke at the end of every season?

Anyway, :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 15 hours and were champions! I know it's been ours for a while now but after last years trauma it feels like a weight being lifted off our shoulders.


----------



## Goku

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Being a Bayern fan, I know exactly how United folk must feel about now.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool should punish Suarez themselves at a minimum. Would be a joke if they didn't.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez, what a cunt. Guy is not normal. 

We were lucky the ref played overtime to be honest.

The draw doesn't really do much for us. Meh.


----------



## Goku

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wait, did he really bite someone?


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wait, did he really bite someone?


Yeah, Ivanovic..


----------



## Goku

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what the fuck


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

it was like out of the walking dead


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Credit to Ivanovic for not beating the shit out him


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Unless the rules have changed since the Defoe incident then Suarez won't be recieving a ban for this, that's unless Banana's racist FA theory is correct:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-412157/Mascherano-rages-FA-punish-Defoe.html


Isn't this because the referee saw the incident booked Defoe (wrongly I might add should have been red and I'm a Spurs fan) and we can assume had it in his report? I'm fairly certain once a referee has dealt with something on pitch there can be no more action taken by the FA.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



BANKSY said:


> Credit to Ivanovic for not beating the shit out him


Trying to think of reasons to WHY he did it, the guy is insane. Usually his antics are normal football antics but this is ridiculous. As brilliant as he is on the pitch, Liverpool need to do something here before even waiting for any official decision. Along with that, there was no reason for the ref to give 7 or even 5 minutes to this game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rock316AE said:


> Trying to think of reasons to WHY he did it, the guy is insane. Usually his antics are normal football antics but this is ridiculous. As brilliant as he is on the pitch, Liverpool need to do something here before even waiting for any official decision. *Along with that, there was no reason for the ref to give 7 or even 5 minutes to this game.*


penalty + oscar + sturridge tackle. All 3 took up a ton of time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

plus the lampard sub


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

FA offering him anger management classes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I have a new found respect for Sir Alex Ferguson. I am pleased that he will raise the Premier League trophy tonight. He deserves it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

how much exactly did you drink after suarez scored


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

HAHAHAHAHAHA. I fucking love Suarez. The Liverpool fans saying we have to sell him - FUCK YOU.

The people pretending to be offended by him biting some cunt - FUCK YOU.

The people saying he's the lowest human scum and being fucking drama queens- FUCK YOU.

The Chelsea fans - FUCK YOU.

The Utd fans - FUCK YOU

Rush - FUCK YOU

Luis Suarez - LEGEND.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao


----------



## Samoon

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA. I fucking love Suarez. The Liverpool fans saying we have to sell him - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The people pretending to be offended by him biting some cunt - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The people saying he's the lowest human scum and being fucking drama queens- FUCK YOU.
> 
> The Chelsea fans - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The Utd fans - FUCK YOU
> 
> Rush - FUCK YOU
> 
> Luis Suarez - LEGEND.


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> how much exactly did you drink after suarez scored


Sir Alex would not have allowed any of that to go on yesterday, without repercussions on the field. The influence he has is very important to football. Sometimes it's negative, but referees know not to mess him about. Another man has that - Jose Mourinho. We need him back.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The-Rock-Says hasn't taken Dwayne's departure very well I take it :rock

Dat meltdown


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Pretty sure this would class as "exceptional circumstances" for the FA to take retrospective action. If Ben Thatcher's charge warrants it then BITING sure as hell should. Confident the Ref didn't see it by his reaction to Ivanovic. Linesman might fancy his 15 minutes of fame. Shouldn't matter though. They can't let that go unpunished and they can't just let him get away with a regular ban. Hopefully they stretch it out until the end of the season so he misses more matches next season rather than pointless matches at the end of this season.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

to be fair what thatcher did was much worse.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

can someone unban him so i can argue with the twunt?


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> to be fair what thatcher did was much worse.


Both were forms of cowardice. I think I would rather take an elbow to the head, rather than getting bitten by a vile creature. Ivanovic could be infected with some shit of all we know.

He needs a long ban for this though. There is no doubt about that. We shouldn't be arguing that. He isn't sorry either, as he has done this before. I don't know what to say about this 'man'. The diviing I could look past as nearly everyone does it. But my God the racism, the biting and everything else... What is actually wrong with him?

Then we have assholes like Steven Gerrard coming out and saying he is a genius. No he is not. He is a troubled soul. He needs help.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I'd agree Thatcher's was more dangerous but I'd put them in the same category of "exceptional circumstances". *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i dont think anyone's saying he shouldn't have a long ban. rest of the season at the very, very least, and into the start of next season for certainty.

just in the grand scheme of things, i don't classify what suarez did as harmful as what guys like thatcher, keane, etc did. absolutely disgusting and vile, but at least ivanovic isn't going to miss the rest of the season too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

In all honesty, it's obviously not as dangerous. But I think low acts irk me even more.

With Ben Thatcher, at least he was a shit player with limited talent. Luis Suarez is one of the best players in the world. Why must he stoop to these levels?


----------



## kingfunkel

Just been reading the table. Arsenal have conceded the same amount of goals as Man utd and scored only 10goals less. What if RVP had of stayed maybe he could of turned some of those draws into victories.

Arsenal are not as far and as bad as I thought they were


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Could of been pretty much safe in third if we didn't have some stupid results.

3-3 first game with fulham comes to mind, Arteta missed a last second pen.
0-0 with Villa
1-0 against Norwich
Drew our first two games against Stoke and Sunderland 0-0 as well, think the team was getting used to playing together with some new players though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> i dont think anyone's saying he shouldn't have a long ban. rest of the season at the very, very least, and into the start of next season for certainty.
> 
> just in the grand scheme of things, i don't classify what suarez did as harmful as what guys like thatcher, keane, etc did. absolutely disgusting and vile, but at least ivanovic isn't going to miss the rest of the season too.


The thing is its not just this one incident - he does have previous for lunging into tackles two-footed (and feigning injury after), raking his studs down peoples Achilles, stamping etc. This is just another example of his petulant and dangerous behaviour on the pitch.

He's had 5 game + bans before and his actions haven't changed, I just hope he doesn't seriously injure anyone at some point, he's been lucky that he hasn't so far.

Diving is one thing, most top players indulge in it, but to see a genuinely world class player acting like this is bizarre. He doesn't need to do these things, he doesn't have remorse for them and he'll keep doing them in future. I don't know how you punish someone that thinks that way.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Suarez done that against United, Fergie's reaction would be gold.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

if a United player did that then this thread would be gold.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd love to see the reaction if a United player did as much shit as Suarez manages to, I'd imagine we would have moved the player on to another club long before it got to this stage. Can you imagine some of the posts in here if, say, Rooney had the same track record as Suarez? My word :wilkins


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'd love to see the reaction if a United player did as much shit as Suarez manages to, I'd imagine we would have moved the player on to another club long before it got to this stage. Can you imagine some of the posts in here if, say, Rooney had the same track record as Suarez? My word :wilkins


yeah, your players just fuck granny prostitutes and each others wives. Keeping it to off field stuff, mainly adultery, is the way a footballer should act 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> yeah, your players just fuck granny prostitutes and each others wives. Keeping it to off field stuff, mainly adultery, is the way a footballer should act 8*D


Yup, and gotta make sure they get the assault charges in, like Messrs Gerrard, Carragher, Downing and Sterling. The upstanding, proper way for a modern sportsman to act 8*D

Everyone knows footballers act like cunts off the pitch, they're just young guys with way too much money and time and make some awful decisions. Suarez is a special case, just for the sheer quantity of mental things he does during a game. Doesn't it get old watching a game, and knowing that you'll have to hear about his latest indiscretion for the next week _again_?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool have fined Suarez, good to see they're hitting him where he hurts to teach him a lesson.


----------



## CGS

The-Rock-Says said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA. I fucking love Suarez. The Liverpool fans saying we have to sell him - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The people pretending to be offended by him biting some cunt - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The people saying he's the lowest human scum and being fucking drama queens- FUCK YOU.
> 
> The Chelsea fans - FUCK YOU.
> 
> The Utd fans - FUCK YOU
> 
> Rush - FUCK YOU
> 
> Luis Suarez - LEGEND.


2/10

Joels Fuck You rant was better. But good effort


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You sure Rock-Says was humbled? You sure he didn't just walk out like his idol?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Then we have assholes like Steven Gerrard coming out and saying he is a genius. No he is not. He is a troubled soul. He needs help.


As a player, he's genius, there's no doubt about that. One of the best players in the world in terms of creativity. 

He just likes biting. This is how he'll be playing next season...


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yup, and gotta make sure they get the assault charges in, like Messrs Gerrard, Carragher, Downing and Sterling. The upstanding, proper way for a modern sportsman to act 8*D
> 
> Everyone knows footballers act like cunts off the pitch, they're just young guys with way too much money and time and make some awful decisions. Suarez is a special case, just for the sheer quantity of mental things he does during a game. Doesn't it get old watching a game, and knowing that you'll have to hear about his latest indiscretion for the next week _again_?


don't forget young Master Carroll when talking about assault.

Not really because most of his 'indiscretions' are complete shite (biting and racism are obvious exceptions to that) that a lot of players do. I wish i could say 'we should get rid of Suarez' but the fact of the matter is we would be in a horrible place without him right now and for our club at this point in time what he brings in terms of positive onfield stuff outweighs the negatives. To use your United example from before, if Rooney did this then you could easily dump him knowing you still have your best striker there (RVP) and the ability to go out and buy pretty much anyone you want. We don't have that. Sturridge is brilliant but look at the other strikers we have; Borini + Carroll and in the reserves Yesil + Morgan. None of those guys are going to propel us back to where the club would like to be and we don't have the money or CL football to tempt another brilliant striker.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The guy must just have some mental issues. Smacking someone is somewhat normal in a competitive environment but biting is just a bit too kinky .


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i am glad that trs was still so gotten to by rus :lmao


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool have fined Suarez, good to see they're hitting him where he hurts to teach him a lesson.


It will be a maximum of 2 weeks wages. I'm not sure how much that will hurt somebody who already has twice as much money as he will ever spend


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nice to see the money is going to the Hilsbrough justice fund, though. Good PR from Suarez and his agent right there


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22248105

All settled.

:suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So, what was it like in here last time United won the title?

Is it best that I avoid this thread tonight? :side:


----------



## This_Guy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Man U baby! Bow down ladies! 

#BOSTONSTRONG


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> don't forget young Master Carroll when talking about assault.
> 
> Not really because most of his 'indiscretions' are complete shite (biting and racism are obvious exceptions to that) that a lot of players do. I wish i could say 'we should get rid of Suarez' but the fact of the matter is we would be in a horrible place without him right now and for our club at this point in time what he brings in terms of positive onfield stuff outweighs the negatives. To use your United example from before, if Rooney did this then you could easily dump him knowing you still have your best striker there (RVP) and the ability to go out and buy pretty much anyone you want. We don't have that. Sturridge is brilliant but look at the other strikers we have; Borini + Carroll and in the reserves Yesil + Morgan. None of those guys are going to propel us back to where the club would like to be and we don't have the money or CL football to tempt another brilliant striker.


I completely forgot about Carroll in general :lmao

I wasn't suggesting it from a 'kick him out!' point of view, because like you said there's issues there. Realistically you're not going to attract a player of his class without CL football, unless they have some sort of baggage. That's without even considering money. What you have is never going to replace him, you'd need a lot of luck to do so.

My point was just he must be an infuriating player to watch as a supporter. He could be MOTM yesterday but the focus would be on the bite. I'd get incredibly frustrated watching a United player act like that.

The reason the smaller issues with him, like bad tackles etc are amplified when it comes to him is because of the big things. He has a reputation and every 'bad' thing he does will be endlessly discussed. Brought it on himself, though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> i am glad that trs was still so gotten to by rus :lmao


i reckon :lmao



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> My point was just he must be an infuriating player to watch as a supporter. He could be MOTM yesterday but the focus would be on the bite. I'd get incredibly frustrated watching a United player act like that.


Living in Australia the biggest amount of media i get involving the Prem comes from what i choose to look at. I don't particularly care about what the focus is on for the most part because 90% of my focus is purely on watching Liverpool play each week. So on that front i generally only get Suarez the footballer, not Suarez the racist, handballing, diving, biting cunt. He happens to be a brilliant footballer so no, it doesn't frustrate me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rock316AE said:


> *Trying to think of reasons to WHY he did it*, the guy is insane. Usually his antics are normal football antics but this is ridiculous. As brilliant as he is on the pitch, Liverpool need to do something here before even waiting for any official decision. Along with that, there was no reason for the ref to give 7 or even 5 minutes to this game.


Because he's a winner. But he's the worst type of winner, he'll resort to the absolute shittiest methods to get that win.

Dive? No problem.
Racially abuse an opponent to provoke them? Done.
Bite an opponent to provoke them? Done.
Pull an opponents hair to provoke them? Done.

The guy will do anything he can get away with to earn even the slightest advantage.



Joel said:


> I have a new found respect for Sir Alex Ferguson. I am pleased that he will raise the Premier League trophy tonight. He deserves it.


No white text?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

SSN has changed. I don't like change.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



kingfunkel said:


> Just been reading the table. Arsenal have conceded the same amount of goals as Man utd and scored only 10goals less. What if RVP had of stayed maybe he could of turned some of those draws into victories.
> 
> Arsenal are not as far and as bad as I thought they were


Yeah Arsenal haven't conceded many goals in the league this season, they've only conceded 3 or more goals this season in the 3-3 draw against fulham and the 7-3 hammering of Newcastle iirc. 

It's actually the wasted chances that's cost them, especially in the games that ended in a draw like for every time we've seen Gervinho, Giroud and even Walcott miss sitters that could've won them the game or rescued them a point (like in Norwich earlier this season). So yeah I think they've been pretty decent defensively in the league.

inb4 getting hammered by Utd 4-0 next week. :fergie


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal are flat track bullies. They can destroy the inferior teams, but struggle against the better sides. They need a proper defensive mid. Let's hope the long held conspiracy that Schneiderlin is secretly owned by Arsenal is just that. I swear some Saints fans on other forums have believed this for years.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United will hopefully be hungover/not give a shit next week.


----------



## Medo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

_*Suarez has just proven that he is a very dangerous player indeed *_


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So if Man Utd win tonight, won't Arsenal have to give them and Van Persie a guard of honour when they play at the weekend?


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*We haven't give a shit since the Madrid match. *


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think it will be a good game tonight between United and Villa, i'm predicting 3-1 to United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *We haven't give a shit since the Madrid match. *


same!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> So, what was it like in here last time United won the title?
> 
> Is it best that I avoid this thread tonight? :side:


Stick around :fergie.


Also what seabs said.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what's this stuff about a new everton crest


----------



## Medo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

_*well it will be great to see the team that eliminated United winning the CL after all


:side:*_


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> what's this stuff about a new everton crest














Apparently Nike want a 'simpler' badge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

jesus christ that is trash

it's like a faceless garden gnome

really not looking forward to nike's abomination of our kit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yep that is awful.

So nike suck at badges aswell as kits, i hear ya kiz.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No more "Nothing But The Best Is Good Enough"? (nil satis nisi optimum)

Everton dropping dem standards? :suarez1

I'd tell Nike to fuck off tbh.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> No more "Nothing But The Best Is Good Enough"? (nil satis nisi optimum)
> 
> Everton dropping dem standards? :suarez1
> 
> I'd tell Nike to fuck off tbh.


How can you have that on your shirt when you're playing Anichebe up front? :suarez1

Seriously though, corporate Nike really know how to tear the soul out of everything.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nice to see Rousey has Sol Campbell in his avatar.














:bigron


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:side: I'll be changing that now!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Arnold Tricky said:


> SSN has changed. I don't like change.


Seriously, thought I was tripping balls earlier when the music came on.

Can't handle this shit.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What is it with you people and half-naked black men?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We all know what to rep danny with now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> What is it with you people and half-naked black men?


would you prefer them fully naked?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> We all know what to rep danny with now.


If you're thinking what I think you're thinking then that means my plan has worked perfectly :hesk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> What is it with you people and half-naked black men?












:johns


----------



## CGS

To be fair at least Bananas can't call us racist anymore :kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Was it Joel that laid down the ban hammer?

#respect


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United lost their last 3 monday night football games, is this true? :jones


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I did miss that gunner comment about him claiming to be the only one to have played the game at any level.


Wasnt a claim was a question and assumption combined.




Nige™ said:


> That's true. Strikers get knocked around off the ball all the time, only this is the *second time* Suarez has done it and it's only ever happened on one other occasion in this country that we can remember with Defoe. If it was anywhere near acceptable you'd see it all the time but you don't.
> 
> Strikers get shit. Biting though as a response is fucking despicable. Attempting to defend a bite is shocking too.


Its not defending a bite. Its explaining what appear the only logical conclusions to explain why unprovoked a man has bitten another player.



This_Guy said:


> I'm new to soccer/football. Is there playoffs like American sports or is it just whoever is 1st after the season is the champion?


Just 1st wins the title unless you come 4th then you claim it as a trophy anyway


Rush said:


> wait what? :lmao You think breaking your foot is a career ending injury? Broken bone takes 6 weeks to heal.


The bone didnt break which created the problem. There is a dent in the bone so when pressure is applied to my left foot it swells out. Through walking this leaves it at al evel where i am able to wear footwear without discomfort. When real pressure is used i.e running for prolonged period. Striking a football with the lace of my foot. this swelling becomes huge leaving me unable to wear trainers or football boots. When kicked or stepped on my foot gets a golfball shaped lump on top of it which takes up to a month to decrease.

Meaning on a good day i can now play once every 10 days. Kinda hard to continue a career when your foot cant take pressure. 



AlienBountyHunter said:


> So if Man Utd win tonight, won't Arsenal have to give them and Van Persie a guard of honour when they play at the weekend?


Indeed we will. Id rather them win the title at ours. we are the only club sad enough to do the we won the league at... chants so it will mean fuck all.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> The FA has charged Liverpool forward Luis Suarez with violent conduct.
> 
> The charge follows an incident with Chelsea’s Branislav Ivanovic in yesterday’s fixture at Anfield [21 April 2013].
> 
> The incident was not seen by the match officials and has therefore been retrospectively reviewed – click here for a video explanation of ‘not seen incidents’.
> 
> It is alleged that the conduct of Suarez constitutes violent conduct and it is The FA’s contention that the standard punishment of three matches that would otherwise apply is clearly insufficient in these circumstances.
> 
> Suarez has until 6pm on Tuesday 23 April to respond to the charge, thereafter an Independent Regulatory Commission will be convened this Wednesday, 24 April.


.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

looks like someone has been hacked :blatter 










edit: they've hacked the Fifa World Cup account as well :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

I wouldn't rule out Blatter actually saying that. He really knows how to put his foot in it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We know it's you United :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter 1m
> The royal family has done much for #FIFA, I am sure Jordan will make an excellent host for 2030
> 
> 
> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter 2m
> I have recommended his excellency prince Ali Bin Al Hussein of Jordan as my successor
> 
> 
> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter 3m
> For almost fifteen years I have toiled for this organization #FIFA
> 
> 
> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter 3m
> I do not apologize for my decision. I have done the best for #FIFA
> 
> 
> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter 4m
> His excellency the emir of #Qatar has been the most generous figure I have even met


:lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


the most worrying thing is they look legit.

:lmao https://twitter.com/FifaWorldCup


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Legend whoever has hacked them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We need to start a sweepstakes for how many games Luis will get.

I'll say 6


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dibs on 12.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A pathetic 3.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'll go with 5.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i'll go 4 then


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

7 :suarez1


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

8


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'll go with 8.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So Suarez will be out of the game against us on Saturday right?


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i'll go with 10 games.



Gunner14 said:


> The bone didnt break which created the problem. There is a dent in the bone so when pressure is applied to my left foot it swells out. Through walking this leaves it at al evel where i am able to wear footwear without discomfort. When real pressure is used i.e running for prolonged period. Striking a football with the lace of my foot. this swelling becomes huge leaving me unable to wear trainers or football boots. When kicked or stepped on my foot gets a golfball shaped lump on top of it which takes up to a month to decrease.
> 
> Meaning on a good day i can now play once every 10 days. Kinda hard to continue a career when your foot cant take pressure.


:kobe a) bones don't just dent, especially metatarsals and b) that would heal up if you did any sort of proper rehab or had a decent physio or doctor.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> A pathetic 3.





> It is alleged that the conduct of Suarez constitutes violent conduct and *it is The FA’s contention that the standard punishment of three matches that would otherwise apply is clearly insufficient in these circumstances.*


He gon' get got. I'll say 10 matches and a big fine.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'll go for not enough.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'll go with 8.


Too late :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> So Suarez will be out of the game against us on Saturday right?


Most likely but I guess it depends when they decide to start the ban.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If he gets more than the norm of 3, I'll take 9.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

11


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™;17288962 said:


> I'll go for not enough.


sounds about right to me

he'll get 7 for the bite and one more for the yellow. totalling 8 matches


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's banned this weekend for the 10th yellow, right? So the biting charge will add on to that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool should have probably suspended him until the FA had made a decision


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> He's banned this weekend for the 10th yellow, right? So the biting charge will add on to that.


Yip.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool just wont play him for rest of this season then when the fa finally makes a decision they'll just call it quits and let him start a fresh next year (assuming he is still a liverpool player)


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner ducking Rush is noted


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> He's banned this weekend for the 10th yellow, right? So the biting charge will add on to that.


EDIT: The second Sunday of April is the cut off date for the 10 yellow cards.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez asked for his fine to be donated to the Hillsborough charity? That isn't how punishments work :lmao

May have had some respect for him if he matched the fine, its not like he can't afford it. This just looks like he's literally buying good PR.

I imagine he'll get 7 games + the yellow card ban, the FA will probably match his last biting ban but can't see them having the balls to increase it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I just realised something

Chelsea have gone soft

We went from Ballack, Essien, Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, Robben, all legit hard tackling no bullshit tough guys, to some hello kitty "lets all be friends" crap with Mata, Oscar, Hazard, mikel, ramires and co

only two tough guys left are ba and luiz. We need some damn physical sons of bitches on this team because we currently look like bilbo baggin's birthday party when we're on the putch


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ballack or Essien won't have took getting bit kindly.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Suarez asked for his fine to be donated to the Hillsborough charity? That isn't how punishments work :lmao


:suarez1 

Such a great role model


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Jones, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Giggs, Carrick, Kagawa, Rooney, RVP
> bench: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Chicharito, Nani, Welbeck, Cleverley, Buttner.


:hmm: giggs in central midfield again

would have rather of seen rio and vidic in defence


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> I just realised something
> 
> Chelsea have gone soft
> 
> We went from Ballack, Essien, Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, Robben, all legit hard tackling no bullshit tough guys, to some hello kitty "lets all be friends" crap with Mata, Oscar, Hazard, mikel, ramires and co
> 
> only two tough guys left are ba and luiz. We need some damn physical sons of bitches on this team because we currently look like bilbo baggin's birthday party when we're on the putch


Turning into just an expensive arsenal all flair no bite. We just seem to have lost the flair but too at min. We went from Lauren Luznhy Keown Campbell Gilberto Vieira Bergkamp etc... to Ramsey, Walcott, Chambershite, Giroud


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i can only imagine some kid in mereyside biting a kid in school and saying "but luiz suarez did it and hes the best"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :hmm: giggs in central midfield again
> 
> would have rather of seen rio and vidic in defence


WTF is this shit? no vidic, rio or even cleverley.

Poor Nani.

Benteke will have a field day against jones and even evans as far as strength goes.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Would have prefered Vidic and Nani but whatever. Who am I to question Fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> WTF is this shit? no vidic, rio or even cleverley.
> 
> Poor Nani.
> 
> Benteke will have a field day against jones and even evans as far as strength goes.



nani will surely be off in the summer, only started 6 league games, something is up


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Would like Kagawa to be behind rvp, rooney cm and giggs left mid but doubtful.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i can only imagine some kid in mereyside biting a kid in school and saying "but luiz suarez did it and hes the best"


You'd surprised how many kids snorted the touchline after Robbie did it :torres


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nani is gone.

Giggs in CM? Congrats, City .


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For all this pessism I really hope United do Crash and City win the league in the end. That'll show them :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

id lol

especially seeing as silent is clearly taking the piss at this point


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nani was in last chance saloon when he had his mini revival, one slip up and that was it. He's 100% off in the summer.

Valencia constantly maintaining a place is baffling. 

Rooney starting over Welbeck/Hernandez really fucking annoys me.

Giggs shouldn't be starting.

The main positive though?

:kagawa

GONNA GO HAM TONIGHT


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> I just realised something
> 
> Chelsea have gone soft
> 
> We went from Ballack, Essien, Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, *Robben*, all legit hard tackling no bullshit tough guys


:jordan (unless I've missed some sarcasm :side: )

United 7-0 Villa tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> especially seeing as silent is clearly taking the piss at this point


:jordan


----------



## The Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Really hoping its carrick with Rooney in cm with giggs on lw & kagawa off RvP. Also not fussed about Jones & Evans at CB, people forgot that only 2 weeks ago that Jones was our best player v mcfc at cb & covered up Rio mistakes all game who had poor game v Carroll/WHU last week. Vida has also played a lot the last few weeks so a rest is a good thing for him & us soon as started v WHU it was always on cards he would not start tonight & Evans has had great season for us he can consider very unlucky that he was dropped in favour of Vida 2 months ago.

Nani being goner for awhile he has mini revival but as soon as put in that worthless display v Chelsea in fa cup replay 3 weeks ago he was done for at the club, but weird that Clev an actual cm is still not included in starting 11 I can't help but feel his been punished fr doing something SAF didn't like hence reason not taken part in last few weeks at all.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> A mother has today blamed Liverpool striker Luis Suarez for a 'copycat' incident in which her son was bitten at school.
> 
> Speaking about Suarez, the mother confirmed her belief that "if this [Suarez's bite on Ivanovic] hadn't have happened yesterday then my son wouldn't have been bitten this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#ixzz2RDh4DZTr
> Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

VAN GOATSIE


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp

:rvp


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Van Persie is going to destroy this defence


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well this isn't very brave.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It's nice to finally have some time off from work to watch the game. Should be a relatively easy game for Utd as long as we hold off Benteke. As long as Van Persie continues his streak we are all good

Nevermind, he scored while I was typing that

*Edit

Ridiculous to think that if we win this it will be Van Persie's first Trophy in England


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We have a chance now.










Nah, fuck that. Party time!


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Robin van FFPointsie :rvp

Hope he doesn't catch Suarez in the scoring charts now with this ban. Oh Luis :suarez2



JJJ1303 said:


> Ridiculous to think that if we win this it will be Van Persie's first Trophy in England


I think he won an FA Cup? Not sure :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Robin van FFPointsie :rvp
> 
> Hope he doesn't catch Suarez in the scoring charts now with this ban. Oh Luis :suarez2


only 1 behind now :rvp


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Giggs pace upgrade in Fifa 14, please.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We have a chance now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, fuck that. Party time!


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Edit: Damn Double post


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp looking in the mood tonight.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Whoever that was getting severely done for pace by Giggs, retire immediately. He's 39 years old!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So unlucky there from the REAL YPOTY


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I think he won an FA Cup? Not sure :wenger


Ah, my mistake you are right, he won the FA Cup & Community shield in his first season. I heard the commentator say it will be his first, I'm guessing he meant Premiership.

WHAT A GOAL :rvp :rvp:rvp :rvp :rvp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

MY GOD


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp:rvp 


OMFG


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Say bye bye to that golden boot, Luis.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:wilkins


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck me.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RVP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

that was fucking ridiculous


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wow what a strike


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That is the single most glorious thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Beast of a volley.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Giroud would of done a backflip and scored that.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

...

:shaq

That is all...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Holy fuck, what a strike. Goal good enough to win the title. Spectacular pass, too.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wayne Rooney. Central Midfield. Every. Match. Please.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That is the most glorious thing I have ever seen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao even Carrick's giving it a go


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp

BRAVE start to the game by Villa. Annihilation incoming.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking Villa :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats Seabs, Vader, Snowman and the other non pessimistic United fans on No.20 :hendo5


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa need to watch their goal difference here. It was very close with Wigan before this.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Robin Van Flopsie


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck off, Giggs never gets a yellow card it's bullshit


----------



## Cliffy

Fergie channeling Cantona there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> Fuck off, Giggs never gets a yellow card it's bullshit


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i hope this means that united rest everyone vs Arsenal now.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Mikey Damage said:


> i hope this means that united rest everyone vs Arsenal now.


Going for the points record, I doubt Sir Alex will rest anyone


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What total shite this season has been. AGAIN

We're miles away from proper European football and United win yet another title

'kin 'el :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hat trick fucking hero.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Half hour hat-trick for Van Persie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Hope he doesn't catch Suarez in the scoring charts now with this ban. Oh Luis :suarez2


:ksi1


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Mikey Damage said:


> i hope this means that united rest everyone vs Arsenal now.


If they were still in Europe maybe. Since they ain't I doubt it. If anything they may try and break Chelse's record

FUCKING :rvp


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lololololololololololololol


FANTASY KING


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> RVP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What a player, what a man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What total shite this season has been. AGAIN
> 
> We're miles away from proper European football and United win yet another title
> 
> 'kin 'el :side:


Brilliant, init


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#vanpursestrings


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

There are not enough tissues


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :ksi1





Spoiler: ...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp:rvp:rvp


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

VAN PERRSIIIIEEEEEEEEEE :rvp


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:suarez2 Can we appeal Suarez's ban so he can score four against Newcastle?



Hank Scorpio said:


> What total shite this season has been. AGAIN
> 
> We're miles away from proper European football and United win yet another title
> 
> 'kin 'el :side:


And we just know it's gonna be just as shite next season :downing

Think I'll keep an eye on Villa in the Championship next season


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Now I'm just spitballing here, but is there anything in the rules that says Van Persie _couldn't_ win a Noble prize?

The team went out there with something to prove tonight. Great feeling after last year. Today, redemption is spelt R-V-P


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So first Suarez won't win POTY and now the golden boot? :terry1

Fuck it how far is Gerrard away from top assist record?. We gotta at least try take that 

ositivity


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Two offside goals in one game :lol and people wonder why United get the rep that they do.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So first Suarez won't win POTY and now the golden boot? :terry1
> 
> Fuck it how far is Gerrard away from top assist record?. We gotta at least try take that
> 
> ositivity


Is Reina still in the running for the Golden Glove?


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So first Suarez won't win POTY and now the golden boot? :terry1
> 
> Fuck it how far is Gerrard away from top assist record?. We gotta at least try take that
> 
> ositivity


Don't forget that Fair Play League. Giroud red card at the weekend will certainly have helped. :brodgers

Europa League, we comin' for you....... :hogan


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh man, Piers Morgan's twitter. This is the sweetest title in years :brees


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Two offside goals in one game :lol and people wonder why United get the rep that they do.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I've just checked the fantasy football for the first time in over 4 months and Suarez was my captain :jay2

replaced with RVP now though


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh Piers :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:downing Has the 2013/14 Season started yet?


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is Reina still in the running for the Golden Glove?


2nd/3rd right now I believe. Joe Hart is in the lead



DwayneAustin said:


> Don't forget that Fair Play League. Giroud red card at the weekend will certainly have helped. :brodgers
> 
> Europa League, we comin' for you....... :hogan


Ahh Yes fair play. Giroud's Red card may help us :darren


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Second half. Robin Van Persie.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass [/youtubeout of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> :suarez2 Can we appeal Suarez's ban so he can score four against Newcastle?







Great title race guys, bravo :clap


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Piers having a meltdown on twitter :hayden3


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 7m
I'm actually trembling with fury. 
#VanPursestrings

:lmao

For some reason this makes it even better.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> :downing Has the 2013/14 Season started yet?


May as well begin now. 2 teams down and the champs already sorted. Last Season was better :downing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Congrats Seabs, Vader, Snowman and the other non pessimistic United fans on No.20 :hendo5


Thank you :kagawa

Rooney in CM :mark: great stuff so far and holyshitballs :rvp :rvp :rvp take a bow for that volley


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan 1m
Van Pursestrings was offside for all 3 goals. Just to complete the mental disintegration.

:rvp


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Second half. Robin Van Persie.


:lmao

You've just used Ryback better than the WWE ever have!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#TearsforPiers


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

'the Neville shriek, if you will' :lmao

The offsides are SO tight, I don't know how you could get mad at the decisions (particularly when you could see actually poor officials yesterday). I'm only watching on a stream, but for the first goal, RVP looked like he was behind the ball when it was played?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Found the perfect gif to sum up my feels right now


----------



## The Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™;17294906 said:


> :lmao
> 
> You've just used Ryback better than the WWE ever have!


:lmao

12months ago I was watching us self destruct then put in some weak displays before losing PL title by finishing 2nd on GD. But a year on we are putting in a fantastic display to wrap up a league Title no20 at OT & in style. This is great to watch I did question RvP signing last summer I thought there was more negative then positives to take from such deal but his been difference this season, his movement in this game has been unreal & that 2nd goal is out of this world, a world class player & no9/CF that we lacked before this season. Also I'm slowly coming around to this idea that Rooney should be converted to a CM on a permeant bases. It's easier cos he cover ground cos he knows carrick cover & he sees entire picture ahead of him in final 3rd & when he under pressure he can pull off simple ball so we keep the ball. 

More of the same in 2nd half please would be nice, no need to over do anything &/or make silly mistakes the game is done just has do a professional job & finish off this match in 2nd half & then it's time to celebrate.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Found the perfect gif to sum up my feels right now


Imagine how you'd feel if you were title challengers :torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Found the perfect gif to sum up my feels right now


So Damn True! 

Honestly I did expect more of a shitstorm on here. Then again the title race has been wrapped up since the new Year :kagawa


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Found the perfect gif to sum up my feels right now


:lmao

This is mine


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Don't forget that Fair Play League. Giroud red card at the weekend will certainly have helped. :brodgers
> 
> Europa League, we comin' for you....... :hogan


The Giroud red card hurts our chances, doesn't it? For all intents and purposes we're first in the Premier League fair play league because Arsenal will qualify for Europe without needing it.

I think I remember reading about the Premier League being fourth in the international fair play league and only the top three nations in that league are given an extra European qualification spot for being the fairest of them all. 

Thanks, Stoke. :alves

Though it's hardly glamorous whichever way you slice it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Found the perfect gif to sum up my feels right now


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Imagine how you'd feel if you were title challengers :torres


I see this and all I think off is......


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


>


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

They're plugging Reading vs QPR in a LOSER GETS RELEGATED MATCH. And then the winner gets relegated. 

Nice job, Sky.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fantastic gif work guys.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



IncapableNinja said:


> I think I remember reading about the Premier League being fourth in the international fair play league and only the top three nations in that league are given an extra European qualification spot for being the fairest of them all.


We just can't catch a break :downing


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm not even pissed at United for winning the title, it's the fact like everyone in my fantasy league has RVP :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> I'm not even pissed at United for winning the title, it's the fact like everyone in my fantasy league has RVP :lol


:rvp 

Im just pissed I had Suarez over him as my captain. Still 22 points for Suarez & likely another 20 points for RVP isn't bad :rvp


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :rvp
> 
> Im just pissed I had Suarez over him as my captain. Still 22 points for Suarez & likely another 20 points for RVP isn't bad :rvp


Giroud was mine, dat -2 points enaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


>


Banable 

(Unless it's you :mike)


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


>














AlexHumph said:


> Giroud was mine, dat -2 points enaldo


:torres. Time to Join the RVP bandwagon bruh


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That ball aside, Rooney has been so, so bad.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> That ball aside, Rooney has been so, so bad.


:wilkins


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :torres. Time to Join the RVP bandwagon bruh


I haven't put Bale or RVP in so I won the morale fantasy league and that's what really matters :side:


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> That ball aside, Rooney has been so, so bad.


He has moments of brilliance in the centre but nothing too attacking. I said it last year in the transfer thread In the summer I'd love to get Strootman in the centre with Rooney back in the No.10 role and RVP up front.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


>


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney is shite as a number 10 too. Ah well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> I haven't put Bale or RVP in so I won the morale fantasy league and that's what really matters :side:












Shame the morale trophy (Unlike in real life :side: ) Means fuck all ique2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney coming off again.

Time for those Rumours of a PSG move to start again


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jones pulls the ugliest faces. 

Hutz


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck, I wish next season would start already, tough times between now and then.

Finish the season without Suarez plus the huge ban he will get
Summer of Suarez transfer talk
About only 25m will be spent on transfers
Lose 3-0 to some Malyasian Super XI in pre season
Gerrard injury in the England friendly a few days before the season starts
1-1 draw in season opener

Seen it all happen too many times :downing

LOL at the Jones pic though


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> About only 25m will be spent on transfers


you can get plenty with £25m :rvp



:troll


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:kagawa


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The fuck Kagawa?


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Kagawa


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:kagawa 

What the fuck bruh?


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> you can get plenty with £25m :rvp
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


You can get even plentier with 24m :suarez1

Kagawa getting a Premierleague medal :downing


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Next season will be ours anyway when Matt Hummels leads us to the title.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

hold that champagne on ice, Clark is on for the last 10 :darkbarry


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Next season will be ours anyway when Matt Hummels leads us to the title.


Didn't know your a Pool fan now. Good to know :suarez1 :hummels. But yeah him leading us to the title will be great


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fellaini tearing this Man Utd team apart at the start of the seasons feels like years ago now


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Valencia has been LORDING this game. All that's missing is the #25.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The lad in the grey hoodie has been mixing the pot all game. 

His arms must be killing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Valencia has been LORDING this game. All that's missing is the #25.


We drained his power when we took the number 25 from him. Give it back to him next season, let Bale or Ronaldo have #7.

1 minute to go :mark:.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I reckon Welbeck will finish his career with a 1:2 titles:goals ratio. 11 titles, 22 Prem goals

82 FF Points :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rvp :rooney :kagawa :fergie :javy :carrick :webb :jones 

PREMIER LEAGUE CHAMPIONS


When everyone else was doubting us, I kept the faith, never gave up

#20


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

CHAMPIONS 

THE GOATS


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*NUMBER 20!!!!!*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Its wrestlemania 29 all over again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats United fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We were always going to win it, I bet that €20 on City just for the laugh :side:.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WE DONE IT!

:fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> WE DONE IT!
> 
> :fergie


Congrats ROUSEY, this one must feel good

:fergie


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

SAME OLD SHIT :clap :clap :clap 

Congrats Mancs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


>


Is that the kid from Two and a Half Men?


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Title number 20. Nothing Better :fergie2

and so much more to come from the youngsters


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

GLORY GLORY MANCHESTER UNITED.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :rvp :rooney :kagawa :fergie :javy :carrick :webb :jones
> 
> PREMIER LEAGUE CHAMPIONS
> 
> 
> When everyone else was doubting us, I kept the faith, never gave up
> 
> #20


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Congrats ROUSEY, this one must feel good
> 
> :fergie


Haha. Never doubted the lads for a minute!





:fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gandhi said:


> GLORY GLORY MANCHESTER UNITED.


:lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Was always an absolute cert. In the bag for months, great to have the trophy back.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS GONE WITH THE LOSERS CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS

:fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Will LOL if Arsenal give them a Guard of Honour, fuck that shit :fergie2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What a good way for RVP to warm up for the next game against us.

:rvp :wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I can't believe Im gonna do this but here goes *DEEP BREATH*

Seriously gotta give props to United, They messed up last season and lost the title with the very last kick, So they went out bought quality ( :rvp: ) in the window and walked to the title. Alex ferguson is a absolute boss. Has to be the Greatest Manager in football history. They fully earned this moment


*Exhales* 

Now United










But still props


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Leaving this thread well alone for now.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gandhi said:


> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS GONE WITH THE LOSERS CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
> 
> :fergie


* No time for losers :fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

1. Manchester United 20
2. Liverpool 18
3. Arsenal 13
= Ryan Giggs 13


:mike


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Who the hell throws a hand onto the pitch :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Evra :lmao

:suarez2


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JJJ1303 said:


> * No time for losers :fergie


:fergie2


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> Leaving this thread well alone for now.


Agreed


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Agreed


Make sure your back for Sunday :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah I'm with Alex and Mags on this one


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

https://twitter.com/GarethBale11/status/326438473026396160

He's coming


----------



## uknoww

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

this is great 

manchester united is the best


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

God I fucking hate them so much. God I am so fucking bitter. Despicable cunts, not one likable quality about any of them except maybe Van Persie. 

Don't get too comfy with it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



uknoww said:


> this is great
> 
> manchester united is the best












I say we red rep all the Man U fans until they shut up :darren Or could we have another Prem thread for the next week with no Man U or Suarez talk? :jose


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Charlie Wyett ‏@CharlieWyett 16 Aug
> Although it hurts, I think Arsenal have done some good business to get £22m for RVP. I don't think he will get double figures for Man Utd


:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> Leaving this thread well alone for now.





AlexHumph said:


> Agreed





danny_boy said:


> Yeah I'm with Alex and Mags on this one


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> I say we red rep all the Man U fans until they shut up :darren Or could we have another Prem thread for the next week with no Man U or Suarez talk? :jose


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Does that make city's title reign the shortest of all time?

They are shite anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Evra is such a fucking boss.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*THAT IS WHY WE ARE FUCKING CHAMPIONS*


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> God I fucking hate them so much. God I am so fucking bitter. Despicable cunts, not one likable quality about any of them except maybe Van Persie.
> 
> Don't get too comfy with it.












:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap to Joel, CGS, Green Light etc... who have stuck around and been gracious


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> God I fucking hate them so much. God I am so fucking bitter. Despicable cunts, not one likable quality about any of them except maybe Van Persie.
> 
> *Don't get too comfy with it.*


Hilarious coming from a City fan, considering the pathetic defence of the trophy your lot put up.

Arrogant cunt mode: engaged.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> I say we red rep all the Man U fans until they shut up


Do you really want to see more of this?















:darkheskey


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yes props to the gracious lot.

ConnorMCFC :kagawa


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


>


Be sure to tune in to my new daytime ITV 4 show called 'Loose Men' with a panel of myself, Andy Gray, John Terry and John McCririck.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

De Gea gonna be dancing tonight!


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*









:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Do you really want to see more of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darkheskey




:lol :lol which one of us is this?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






Everybody sing along. You too, Connor.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> Be sure to tune in to my new daytime ITV 4 show called 'Loose Men' with a panel of myself, Andy Gray, John Terry and John McCririck.


That would be pretty damn amazing



haribo said:


> Do you really want to see more of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :darkheskey


I'm not sure whether or not I wanna know how you have access to gifs such as this :lol



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol which one of us is this?


Surely United07 :fergie


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh congratulations all the same btw.

I say don't get too comfy with it, you said this last year, strengthened and won it.

I'm sure we will strengthen and put up a better fight than the shite this season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so well deserved, nothing better than putting Money City in their place. Back on top, where Utd belong.

:fergie :kagawa :rvp :rooney :carrick :evra :javy :jones


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap to Joel, CGS, Green Light etc... who have stuck around and been gracious


I was the first to congratulate you guys, but no mention? :suarez2



DwayneAustin said:


> Congrats Seabs, Vader, Snowman and the other non pessimistic United fans on No.20 :hendo5


Although I've been an awful cunt since that post, so no worries :darren


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Didn't watch the game tonight, but just saw the RVP second goal. My word indeed.

:wilkins

United definitely deserved the title over the course of the season. They've been ruthlessly efficient.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't wait to see Man City splash yet more billions on there team. Superb.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Obviously do deserve some congrats, just a shame to see RVP be such a big part of it, we've done fine without him but the fact he's helped you out so much is a big 'fuck you' and the board should realise it.

It will be okay when Giroud outscores him next season, JUST YOU WAIT.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Connor has The Dark Barry in his sig, that makes him ok in my book. Not the hero Man City deserve, but the one who needs to tie his shoelaces right now. :wilkins


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Completely off topic and random, but just discover this GEM!


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Surely United07 :fergie



:ksi1


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Can't wait to see Man City splash yet more billions on there team. Superb.


I'd splash a billion on the lad in your sig.
:bale1


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Thank god this didn't happen at the Emirates


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Obviously do deserve some congrats, just a shame to see RVP be such a big part of it, we've done fine without him but the fact he's helped you out so much is a big 'fuck you' and the board should realise it.
> 
> It will be okay when Giroud outscores him next season, JUST YOU WAIT.


You are blatantly Scott Kieran:






And who can forget the original:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Oliver-94 said:


> Thank god this didn't happen at the Emirates


You will have to give them a guard of honour though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I was the first to congratulate you guys, but no mention? :suarez2


pffft, you deserve your own post celebrating your graciousness :clap :clap

Seriously though I understand how City fans feel right now. United felt the same way just short of a season ago. If you guys win it next season, you'll know exactly how we feel right now.

Can't believe that at the begining of the season I was quite unhappy we'd signed Van Persie. What do I know :fergie


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Can't believe that at the begining of the season I was quite unhappy we'd signed Van Persie. What do I know :fergie


Wait, what? How did that feeling come about?


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> You are blatantly Scott Kieran:


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> You are blatantly Scott Kieran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who can forget the original:


The original is still amazing to this day


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats United. Well done.

Now, rest all your regulars at Emirates.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> God I fucking hate them so much. God I am so fucking bitter. Despicable cunts, not one likable quality about any of them except maybe Van Persie.
> 
> Don't get too comfy with it.


:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> You are blatantly Scott Kieran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who can forget the original:


I said that about Alex ages ago :bale1

Second best Scott Kieran chant is the 'Ramsey we believe in you' one :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wait, what? How did that feeling come about?


I didn't think we needed him. Not over a CM or a LB anyway. Last season we only scored 4 less goals then City, it was our defence that let us down if anything. Plus the amount of games we lost because our midfield was overrun. Just didn't think it made sense to sign him over more pressing positions. Couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> You will have to give them a guard of honour though.


 True but that's better than them actually winning the league though. No one will remember a guard of honour the same way they'll remember Arsenal winning the league at Old Trafford or White Hart Lane. 

Anyway as part of the RVP deal, I hope Fergie lets us win on Sunday :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> I said that about Alex ages ago :bale1
> 
> Second best Scott Kieran chant is the 'Ramsey we believe in you' one :wenger







Don't leave us Aaron...We believe in you!

Edit

The Walcott one is pretty great too


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


>


:lol

Not a big fan of Evra but that's boss mode!

Big congrats to Man Utd. That'll shut the City bandwagon kids up I have to put up with for a while. 20 league titles is amazing enough but 13 Premier League titles in 20 seasons is unbelievable. Congratu-welldone.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Now they've won the title, there's no need for RVP to play. :fergie


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Credit to United , easily the most consistent team in the league despite not being being exceptional for the most part. Worst thing about this is you get all the part timers and arm chair fans coming out of the woodwork for a bit of glory when for the rest of the season they couldn't give a fuck.

Hope the league is more competitive this year as it was a bit drab compared to the previous one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> i can only imagine some kid in mereyside biting a kid in school and saying "but luiz suarez did it and hes the best"





> A mother has today blamed Liverpool striker Luis Suarez for a 'copycat' incident in which her son was bitten at school.
> 
> Speaking about Suarez, the mother confirmed her belief that "if this [Suarez's bite on Ivanovic] hadn't have happened yesterday then my son wouldn't have been bitten this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footba...#ixzz2RDh4DZTr
> Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


WOOLPUSSY, the PSYCHIC one


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Three things seem to have been key for United this season:

The signing of RVP (obviously).

Carrick having a consistently great season.

De Gea maturing into a good all round keeper, signified by the mass of clean sheets post December.

Fair play to Fergie though because there's really no reason why that United should be winning the league with that squad (potentially great, but lots of youngsters) with money bags Citeh and Chelsea around.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

hey, the only reason we lost was because of an FA conspiracy and because our manager hates us

also united's squad isnt that young.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fair play United. If Mancini was a better manager you'd probably still be waiting.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Not overall, but there are plenty of young players in there who will get better with time, especially the defence and goalkeeper.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nothing more satisfying than being champions of your domestic league. Anyone who says United have played great for large spells of the season would be lying, but the consistency and ability to squeek out results when performances have been less than exceptional has ensured United kept ahead whilst others floundered. Great to wrestle back the title after last season's fallout and all the jibes from City supporters sensing a dawning of a new era, will be interesting how things unfold over the summer with both sides likely to strengthen to improve their chances.

Times like this I look to the older generation who had to stomach relegation in '74, then the dominance of Liverpool throughout the 80s and then the jibes that the renewed success in the mid 90s would be temporary and soon to be a thing of the past. Very few could have dreamed of matching Liverpool's record 18 titles, let alone eclipsing it and now once again wrestling control of the title from a new challenger. Some very happy United fans from those times now getting pissed and revelling in the last 20 years of triumph, each and everyone of 'em to a man deserve it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Not overall, but there are plenty of young players in there who will get better with time, especially the defence and goalkeeper.


De gea really has improved leaps and strides.

Same goes for Rafa and evans.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> hey, the only reason we lost was because of an FA conspiracy and because our manager hates us
> 
> also united's squad isnt that young.


Average Age is 27 but excluding Giggs & Scholes that drops to ~23. Pretty promising for the future


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Loving Jones CB fantastic talent and i agree De Gea, Rafael and Evans showing big improvements.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> De gea really has improved leaps and strides.
> 
> Same goes for Rafa and evans.


De Gea has been pretty great since that away game at Spurs.

Rafael has had a good season, no doubt.

I wouldn't really class Evans as a youngster anymore :argh:

Jones, Welbeck, Cleverley and Smalling obviously have room to improve.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> The original is still amazing to this day


He's 6 foot 2 and he will do you, ollie, ollie, ollie Giroud.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lots of posters on RAWK and Redcafe talking as if Evra was taking the piss out of Suarez by pretending to bite the fake hand thing.

Looked to me like he was just messing about like "oh, look I'm gonna put the bloody bit in my mouth" 

Trust them two crowds to blow things completely out of proportion anyway, I bet he wasn't even thinking about Suarez at the time.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

One thing I will say is that United fans shouldn't let anybody say that they shouldn't enjoy it. It might seem like something that could be taken for granted right now, but with the emergence of Citeh and the eventual retirement of Fergie (cue Flair gifs) that could all well change.

Savour each and every one of these moments.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool fans want Evra to be banned :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i too want evra to be banned

also rio

not really for anything specific, just something about evra bugs me and rio is just a crybaby girlpants in general


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool fans want Evra to be banned :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'm on facebook right now holy fuck.

THE DISRESPECT TO BOSTON!

Evra bombs people and eats their limbs apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> One thing I will say is that United fans shouldn't let anybody say that they shouldn't enjoy it. It might seem like something that could be taken for granted right now, but with the emergence of Citeh and the eventual retirement of Fergie (cue Flair gifs) that could all well change.
> 
> Savour each and every one of these moments.


We'll enjoy it 










:fergie


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Heard on the news something about Liverpool offering Suarez anger management counselling? :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool fans want Evra to be banned :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Idiots


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lots of posters on RAWK and Redcafe talking as if Evra was taking the piss out of Suarez by pretending to bite the fake hand thing.
> 
> Looked to me like he was just messing about like "oh, look I'm gonna put the bloody bit in my mouth"
> 
> Trust them two crowds to blow things completely out of proportion anyway, I bet he wasn't even thinking about Suarez at the time.





ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool fans want Evra to be banned :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao

yeah i did see a liverpool fan saying it was mocking the Boston Marathan amputees fpalm

also reports out of germany is that Bayern have agreed a deal for Gotze

but anyway FUCK YEAH #20 :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm on facebook right now holy fuck.
> 
> THE DISRESPECT TO BOSTON!
> 
> Evra bombs people and eats their limbs apparently.


My account is closed down but I've seen pictures of people commenting on pages and they're dropping the n bomb on Evra, saying Evra should be banned for biting the fake arm and because Suarez exposed him for the liar he is.. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gotze to bayern? tell me that's a fucking joke ffs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Clearly Evra was. And Liverpool has very strong Boston ties. WE NEED JUSTICE!

#BanForEvra


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> yeah i did see a liverpool fan saying it was mocking the Boston Marathan amputees fpalm
> 
> also reports out of germany is that Bayern have agreed a deal for Gotze
> 
> but anyway FUCK YEAH #20 :fergie


Thank you for the rep


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool fans want Evra to be banned :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hilarious it's banter ffs and the stuff about boston is just ridiculous, fucking twitter and facebook.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Being a Liverpool fan is just embarrassing at times..

Still, next year will be our year.. Maybe.. Probably not..


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> also reports out of germany is that Bayern have agreed a deal for Gotze


Jesus Christ, please be true.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd happily take Kroos/Muller off their hands if the Gotze rumor is true.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Thank you for the rep



my pleasure :rvp




oh and 










8*D 8*D 8*D

two of the most improved players this season, who had previously been written off by some people


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Surely Dortmund can't sell both Gotze AND Lewandowski to Bayern? :|


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the best phil jones face of the season :jones



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:ksi1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Bayern are building the greatest football squad in history

Im pretty sure the pacific ocean has less depth than them right now

And that first team, my word


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That Dortmund bandwagon is gonna be a little lighter next season it seems ique2



WWE_TNA said:


> :ksi1


Beyond the pale that, disgraceful, I see what it looks like he's doing. Ban him :fergie2


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And you called me gay :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Heard on the news something about Liverpool offering Suarez anger management counselling? :suarez1


PFA have. Not heard about Liverpool themselves but maybe. He needs shooting tbh. Right in the teeth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez is not angry

hes just a cunt

That bite was all a part of his plan. He knew what he was doing and wanted a penalty


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Doesn't he have a release clause? 

like stupid money level release clause


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



BANKSY said:


> Doesn't he have a release clause?
> 
> like stupid money level release clause


€37m apparently.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> the best phil jones face of the season :jones
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


So happy for him. I've said all along centre back is his best position. He was a beast there for us and my best mate who's a United fan has slagged him off for two years since he signed and called him 'Benchwarmer' to wind me up. He said he was immense tonight at the back. Fergie needs to keep playing him there. Fuck pissing him about in midfield and at right back.

That £2m clause in his contract can pay off Berg's settlement. Kean's is done, now just Appy's to sort out.



DwayneAustin said:


> That Dortmund bandwagon is gonna be a little lighter next season it seems ique2


So true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :ksi1


Thats a Brazzer's logo missing from that pic tbh


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> So happy for him. I've said all along centre back is his best position. He was a beast there for us and my best mate who's a United fan has slagged him off for two years since he signed and called him 'Benchwarmer' to wind me up. He said he was immense tonight at the back. Fergie needs to keep playing him there. Fuck pissing him about in midfield and at right back.
> 
> That £2m clause in his contract can pay off Berg's settlement. Kean's is done, now just Appy's to sort out.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.


:argh: hate to break it to you, but apparently jones needed to play in 50% of the games, the max he can play, if he plays every game, is 45%

But yeah i was delighted when we signed jones, and despite some people writing him off I still believe he is going to go on to be a very important player, would be nice to see him play all the remaining games now, as he is in good form


----------



## Zen

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats United (Y)


----------



## Medo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*So happy that my first favorite team are the champions once again (Y)

Believe in United 

#20*


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> *But yeah i was delighted when we signed jones*, and despite some people writing him off I still believe he is going to go on to be a very important player, would be nice to see him play all the remaining games now, as he is in good form


Same

--------------De Gea
Rafeal Smalling Jones Fabio (hopefully)

The back 5 for the next 10 years.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Prepare your anus Chelsea. Clattenburg is back at the bridge on Sunday.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :argh: hate to break it to you, but apparently jones needed to play in 50% of the games, the max he can play, if he plays every game, is 45%


:kobe7

Yet more never ending good news for us Rovers fans.:bh:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats united.

It's ours next season though.

-_-


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fergie singing along to the Carrick song was a thing of rare beauty.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> Fergie singing along to the Carrick song was a thing of rare beauty.


It's a catchy chant, ask micah richards :fergie


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's a catchy chant, ask micah richards :fergie


Micah always has great things to say about United, good on him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

 just seen this on twitter, all on bournemouth on the last day, 1 point ahead at the moment


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I bet WWE_TNA hope he loses too :fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:clap

Doncaster will do it too. Brentford need a miracle goal swing with a win and hope Bournemouth lose at Tranmere. Doncaster need to win at Brentford and hope Bournemouth lose too.

Every credit to them. £110k.:ex:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I bet WWE_TNA hope he loses too :fergie


No i hope he wins.













Cunt


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fake apparently, the real odds would return a lot more than that.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> Congrats united.
> 
> *It's ours next season though.*
> 
> -_-


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Fake apparently, the real odds would return a lot more than that.


Yeah would be over £400,000 if my maths is any good. Can't trust anything on the internet these days. :genius


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

Not football related but fucking hell I fell about on the floor.











9:47-9:52 in that second one.:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Benteke will have a field day against jones and even evans as far as strength goes.


:fergie


Irish Jet said:


> Giggs shouldn't be starting.


:fergie



ConnorMCFC said:


> God I fucking hate them so much. God I am so fucking bitter. Despicable cunts, not one likable quality about any of them except maybe Van Persie.
> 
> Don't get too comfy with it.


:fergie


THE DARK ANDRE said:


> De Gea maturing into a good all round keeper, signified by the mass of clean sheets post December.


bama


Arnold Tricky said:


> Fair play United. If Mancini was a better manager you'd probably still be waiting.


:fergie


WWE_TNA said:


> :ksi1


:datass


SN0WMAN said:


> Same
> 
> --------------De Gea
> Rafeal Smalling Jones Fabio (hopefully)
> 
> The back 5 for the next 10 years.


*It'll be Evans ahead of Smalling. 

Jones was immense tonight. Incredible. CB is his long term position without any doubt. Him and Evans will be their full time once Rio and Vidic hang it up. The 5 CB's we have right now are crazy. 

3 kids in front of me spent the entire second half playing games on their phone. Ugh. 

Saw someone walk into a cone which confirmed my theory that "old men walking into road cones" would make for a great BBC3 comedy. 

Haven't seen any of the goals back on TV yet but Van Persie's 2nd looked out of this world, through about a million other universes and then back round a few times. And then some. 

Don't want to dwell on negatives but Rooney was shite again.

Some competition next year would be nice btw.*


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> Some competition next year would be nice btw.[/I][/B]


Bank on it :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






:lmao :gnev


----------



## Zen

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Posterizer said:


>


disgusting. wearing his scarf like a turban on his head. the racist cunt :suarez2


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just about sobered up from the weekend. Promotion feels fantastic. One step away from a club of class entering The Prem.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> One thing I will say is that United fans shouldn't let anybody say that they shouldn't enjoy it. It might seem like something that could be taken for granted right now, but with the emergence of Citeh and the eventual retirement of Fergie (cue Flair gifs) that could all well change.
> 
> Savour each and every one of these moments.


Oh I plan to. Doing it Fergie-style with some red wine.

Red wine = cans :side:.



WOOLPUSSY said:


> *Suarez is not angry
> 
> hes just a cunt*
> 
> That bite was all a part of his plan. He knew what he was doing and wanted a penalty


It's that simple. People saying he's a flawed genius, needs help etc. are talking bollocks. He's a cunt, simple as.



united_07 said:


> :lmao :gnev


:buried

Well done to all the rival fans congratulating United too. I don't think I was that magnanimous last season :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh I plan to. Doing it Fergie-style with some red wine.
> 
> Red wine = cans :side:.
> 
> 
> It's that simple. People saying he's a flawed genius, needs help etc. are talking bollocks. He's a cunt, simple as.
> 
> 
> 
> :buried
> 
> *Well done to all the rival fans congratulating United too. I don't think I was that magnanimous last season :side:*.




Yeah well played to them all and alot of them have been liverpool fans, not expecting anything from Rush or Kiz though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :gnev


:lmao

Is it me or does Gary do the most awkward interviews ever?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lol so awkward


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think describing Suarez as a genius is overselling him. He's a very good player and has had a great season, but I also remember this genius wasting plenty of chances in front of goal last season.

I think the term genius should be saved for Messi only.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And Heskey


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And Clarke Carlisle, he has a two win streak on Countdown


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> I think the term genius should be saved for Messi only.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Two win streak? Bitch please. :kobe

A guy back in my school was Countdown's youngest ever champion (14 years old).

:lelbron


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats to Man U


....



*Runs away to cry in shame and sadness*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The only reason anybody watches countdown is Rachel Riley


----------



## T-C

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Another good United supporter, I'm sure she's having a good night.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wish I could give her a good night.

:kobe4


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd give her a good night.

Well, a good 3 or 4 minutes anyway...


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> The only reason anybody watches countdown is Rachel Riley


And just like that, the thread takes a turn for the better.



Spoiler: I'll have an erection please Rachel


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> I wish I could give her a good night.
> 
> :kobe4


:datass


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*











:grant


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'd give her a good night.
> 
> Well, a good 3 or 4 minutes anyway...


What a Stallion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> What a Stallion.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd let her subtract my clothes before adding a consonant, vowel, consonant, consonant into her vagina.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd fuck her.. Twice.. In 10 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

AlexHumph would prefer Giroud.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I leave ye with a riddle. :kobe4


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

all I know from countdown is that one episode of IT crowd


----------



## Joel

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dat ass though :datass


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Dat ass though :datass


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Vader13 said:


> I'd let her subtract my clothes before adding a consonant, vowel, consonant, consonant into her vagina.


Muff. Gonna give that hoe some scissoring yeah? bama



Ruckus said:


> I leave ye with a riddle. :kobe4


I got *BOOB* for four 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Muff. Gonna give that hoe some scissoring yeah? bama












bitch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






big lesson this season. most of the team defending a title for the first time, and failed under the pressure. now they know what it's like to have the title, and then to lose it, and the level they need to play at again to regain it.

and honestly, champ20ns doesn't really work, does it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what was bigger for shinji?

the title win?

or the afterparty?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

probably the open goal he missed in the game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> and honestly, champ20ns doesn't really work, does it?


Maybe if you stretch out the 2 a bit, it kinda works.









No, it doesn't :hayden.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah well played to them all and alot of them have been liverpool fans, not expecting anything from Rush or Kiz though.


:jt7

i'm more annoyed at rvp getting a hat trick. cunt will overtake Suarez now :kobe2


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> all I know from countdown is that one episode of IT crowd


'good morning, thats a nice tnetennba'

:lmao brilliant episode


anyway looking forward to sundays guard of honour, and especially Piers Moron's reaction to it


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Street countdown was the GOAT.





WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:suarez2

:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

thought i already told you to not post shite like that United07 :side:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats to Utd. Nobody showed more character than them this season. 

Hopefully we come back next season with Jose and less games to play.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> thought i already told you to not post shite like that United07 :side:


that one was too good to pass on


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

My word the sheer stupidity of people on show thanks to the power of the interwebz.

:kagawa

Also that Rachel Riley...


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :suarez2
> 
> :lmao


surely most of them are being sarcastic?


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Rachel Riley love :mark:

STREET COUNTDOWN reference :mark:

Clark Carlisle: Countdown Master :mark:

CHAMPIONS :mark:

Good times. And Kiz, City always buckle under the pressure. Unless it's against us. Most of the time. Buckled last year too when it got to the business end. We just handed it straight back to you. Buckled under the pressure of European Football at every chance. Buckled under the pressure of defending a league title. I'll start worrying about City dominance when they get a better manager than Mancini. He's done a good job but he's out of his depth with where City are at now.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I remember about 5 years ago telling everyone here that van Persie was the GOAT. You all laughed at me. For future reference, remember that I'm always right. Also, LOL at Suarez. That guy is a legit looney. Shame I was banned here for the hilarity of it all. Should get a long ban for it imo, about 8 games given his past indiscretions too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *
> And Kiz, City always buckle under the pressure. Unless it's against us. Most of the time. Buckled last year too when it got to the business end. We just handed it straight back to you. Buckled under the pressure of European Football at every chance. Buckled under the pressure of defending a league title. I'll start worrying about City dominance when they get a better manager than Mancini. He's done a good job but he's out of his depth with where City are at now.*


do we have an overreaction smiley anywhere

we've been at a stage of being genuinely competitive for two seasons. just like last season where 90% of the players won their first league title, the same 90% have lost their first league title. they now know what it's like to lose, they know the effort required. pinning this on the manager is oh so easy. who exactly is going to come in and do such a glorious job, and a job so much better than bobby? to say we ALWAYS buckle under pressure after two seasons, 1 season where we won the league and 99% of times would've progressed in the champions league, and another which has been a comparative disappointment, but still on course for our 2nd best league finish in the premier league and possibly an fa cup, is just nonsense.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> do we have an overreaction smiley anywhere
> 
> we've been at a stage of being genuinely competitive for two seasons. just like last season where 90% of the players won their first league title, the same 90% have lost their first league title. they now know what it's like to lose, they know the effort required. pinning this on the manager is oh so easy. who exactly is going to come in and do such a glorious job, and a job so much better than bobby? to say we ALWAYS buckle under pressure after two seasons, 1 season where we won the league and 99% of times would've progressed in the champions league, and another which has been a comparative disappointment, but still on course for our 2nd best league finish in the premier league and possibly an fa cup, is just nonsense.


*Do you think Mancini is the man to lead the club to dominating the domestic league and achieving relative success in Europe? I don't and City shouldn't be underselling themselves by settling for 2nd best and European mediocrity. The resources they have they can achieve anything they want. Mancini's done a good job getting them to this level but I don't rate him enough to believe he can be the man to seriously challenge Utd's dominance and make City a threat in Europe. Obviously it's a case of the right man being available but there's nearly always someone and City have the resources to get just about anyone. Mancini's peaked at City and now it's time to get a world class manager in who can take them to that next level. Still confident you're getting Jose next season though so we'll see the difference when that happens.*


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For the *Manchester United* fans. This made me laugh

http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/rsvp-unleashed-a-real-sweet-no-bounce-kick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i don't understand this dominating bit.

why do we need to dominate? what constitutes dominating? winning the league every year? because that just doesn't happen.

we've had one poor season, comparative to last season. he deserves to be given a 3rd chance when we're in a position capable of challenging. if and then things go pear shaped then make a change. but reacting after 1 season is just stupid. how many candidates are readily available that are better than bobby? jose..... who else? pep's going to bayern, klopp isn't leaving dortmund, and other top class managers are embedded at their clubs.

there's no rush. these things don't need to happen overnight.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> how many candidates are readily available that are better than bobby? jose..... who else? pep's going to bayern, klopp isn't leaving dortmund, and other top class managers are embedded at their clubs.












"At least I will get you into last 16, no? Facht"


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That RVP goal better not win goal of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*You should have more ambition as a City fan. You could easily become one of the biggest clubs in Europe under the right management and a few world class signings. He did win the title last season but not without throwing it away first. City should never have let that title race go down to the last day, let alone the dying seconds against QPR at home. Same way that we shouldn't be so many points ahead of a team with all that talent at their disposal. It's just an objective opinion that Mancini isn't the man to take City further than where they're at now. Maybe next season he'll prove me wrong if given the chance. Maybe he won't. I don't think he can personally.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i don't have much ambition because city are the first team i've seen win a major title live. my local aussie rules club hasn't won anything in 30 years and were only a few years ago bottom of the table winning 2/20 games a year. even in the offseason supporters put money together so we could get a player to the club. so i've never had massively high expectations following a sporting team because i've been so constantly let down. so i see no hurry for city. i'd much rather build a steady base of progression than be a flash in the plan which is unstable and inconsistent. lord knows i've seen it enough.

personally i believe we had effectively lost it after that heartbreak in madrid. win that, and we've set up our entire season nicely. after that we looked absolutely shattered for a long time. we should've won that game, at least drawn, but we came away with nothing. that would fuck with so many of them mentally. last season we benefited so much for a settled team, this season not so. many more injuries. failure in the transfer market. i fully trust txiki


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I fully expect you to go HAM in the summer strengthening the team. Especially with attacking players. Injuries haven't helped you this season but it's been more than that. The lack of fight this season after last season especially is odd. Champions League run obviously hurt them but that's where a world class manager makes the difference. Madrid were awful at the start but look at how Jose picked them back up. That's the difference between winners and runners up. I get why City fans would be pleased with how far they've come since the days of struggling for Premier League survival but their potential is scary with the right management in place both in the dugout and the board room. Look at PSG under Ancelotti. Similar rapid growth and now they're challenging the elite teams in Europe. So should City. They've got the experience now too of not only success but failure too. For me they're one more world class attacking player and a world class manager away from reaching that next level up from cup wins and 2nd places.*


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Find it hard to say City buckled in Europe when they were in a group with Madrid and Dortmund, and to a lesser extent, Ajax. Certainly a lot more challenging than having to overcome Cluj and Braga.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Moss on Countdown! Legendary.:lmao






That last line is my all time favourite.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Was going to NO NO NO, but he's a millionaire so fair play. :fergie


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

God he looks like a child molester in that picture


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's laying on a bed next to a stunning blonde woman and you think he looks like a child molester? :hmm:


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Ugly guys pick up all the babes.

Hope for all you lot still!

and he definitely has a hint of child molesting in that grin.*


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Probably used dem millions to build her a giant super computer so she could solve difficult maths problems.

I could have bought her a nifty calculator with all the SIN, COS, TAN stuff and everything :downing


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wonder if she does his accounts for him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Of all the things to wonder about her, if she does her partner's accounts has never come into my thought process.

Unless she does them in sexy lingerie :ksi1*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sexy lingerie? :terry



Spoiler: pic relevant















I bet that was a let down. :russo


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Nothing about that pic is a let down.*


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wouldn't mind taking a look at her 'Fixed Assets' :datass

(I knew taking accounting class in school would pay off one day)


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*The sheets certainly won't be balanced if I get under them with her.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder mind taking a look at her 'Fixed Assets' :datass
> 
> (I knew taking accounting class in school would pay off one day)


Should've taken English Language too :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Should've taken English Language too :terry


Damn it, you quoted me just before I edited it :terry

I'd give her my Gross Profit up her Dividends :datass

(Right, that's all I got)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

she'll be begging for my accounts receivable


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd definitely let her take care of my outgoings for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> Sexy lingerie? :terry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was a let down. :russo


Those tits have been photoshopped. Lies!


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wish I was Riley's derivative so I could lie tangent to her curves.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Was going to NO NO NO, but he's a millionaire so fair play. :fergie


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I wouldn't mind taking a look at her 'Fixed Assets' :datass
> 
> (I knew taking accounting class in school would pay off one day)





Seabs said:


> *The sheets certainly won't be balanced if I get under them with her.*





DwayneAustin said:


> Damn it, you quoted me just before I edited it :terry
> 
> I'd give her my Gross Profit up her Dividends :datass
> 
> (Right, that's all I got)





Loud Alarm said:


> she'll be begging for my accounts receivable





Nige™ said:


> I'd definitely let her take care of my outgoings for me.





Rush said:


> I wish I was Riley's derivative so I could lie tangent to her curves.


Dunno about you guys who seem interested in finances for some reason, but I'd fuck the shit out of her.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

finances? Mine was maths based son, get an education :side:

but yeah she could get it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Not gonna lie, I didn't understand yours but I included it anyway as I didn't wanna leave you out.

YOU'RE THAT IMPORTANT


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just too smart for a football thread really but if i dumbed it down to the lowest common denominator, ie gunner's level it would just be "oi oi she's fuckin hot, i wanna fuck it" :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Just too smart for a football thread really but if i dumbed it down to the lowest common denominator, ie gunner's level it would just be "oi oi she's fuckin hot, i wanna fuck it" :side:


No if it was gunner's level you would of been claiming that you've already had her along with Colin Kazim-Richards

"Oi Oi she's fucking hot I wanna fuck it" is round about my level.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well I understand it now I've googled it (i.e. I remember that shit from school) but as it's been pretty much 9 years since I left - I don't remember anything useful.

Gunner's idea of maths is counting up enough coins to afford a KFC bargain bucket. Then how many points Arsenal are due to get against Wolves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> No if it was gunner's level you would of been claiming that you've already had her along with Colin Kazim-Richards
> 
> "Oi Oi she's fucking hot I wanna fuck it" is round about my level.


oh and then faking an injury. forgot to mention gunner but there's no such thing as your first tarsal. I really wanted him to keep replying about it but there you go. You have your metatarsals and the bones which make up your tarsus which are collectively called your tarsal bones (calcaneous, talus, navicular, cuboid and three cuneiform bones) but there's no 1st tarsal bone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's interested in other types of bone.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Vader13 said:


> Well I understand it now I've googled it (i.e. I remember that shit from school) but as it's been pretty much 9 years since I left - I don't remember anything useful.
> 
> Gunner's idea of maths is counting up enough coins to afford a KFC bargain bucket. Then how many points Arsenal are due to get against Wolves.


Bargain bucket pfftt no.

2 seasons later and you still dont understand that post. My god.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

2 seasons later and you still don't understand football.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Vader13 said:


> 2 seasons later and you still don't understand football.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## uknoww

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

manchester united should get some great players if they want to do something agains teams like bayern munchen,real madrid and barcelona because even though they won the title it doesn't mean that much like it did in 2005-2009 in champion league.

They should get 

- gareth bale
- lewandowski/falcao
- moutinho/gundogan/draxler
- reus
- Ezequiel Garay 
- leighton baines 
- and a great righ back player but i don't know one at the moment

i know this will not happen but hell they would be the best team in europe by far :fergie2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

'Chelsea have launched an investigation into whether abuse of Yossi Benayoun by their own fans has "crossed the line". '

_abuse of Yossi Benayoun by their own fans_

*by their own fans*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22265012

Classy. Although not surprised by that lot.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

money money money

yeah yeah


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



uknoww said:


> manchester united should get some great players if they want to do something agains teams like bayern munchen,real madrid and barcelona because even though they won the title it doesn't mean that much like it did in 2005-2009 in champion league.
> 
> They should get
> 
> - gareth bale
> - lewandowski/falcao
> - moutinho/gundogan/draxler
> - reus
> - Ezequiel Garay
> - leighton baines
> - and a great righ back player but i don't know one at the moment
> 
> i know this will not happen but hell they would be the best team in europe by far :fergie2


:lmao

why not throw messi in there too?

xavi, iniesta?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



uknoww said:


> manchester united should get some great players if they want to do something agains teams like bayern munchen,real madrid and barcelona because even though they won the title it doesn't mean that much like it did in 2005-2009 in champion league.
> 
> They should get
> 
> - gareth bale
> - lewandowski/falcao
> - moutinho/gundogan/draxler
> - reus
> - Ezequiel Garay
> - leighton baines
> - and a great righ back player but i don't know one at the moment
> 
> i know this will not happen but hell they would be the best team in europe by far :fergie2



One from gundogan/moutinho or strootman/bender would improve us alot in the middle of the park, bale obviously who would not want him i'd settle for james rodriguez though and that would do for me. I'd love falcao/lewandowski but i only see one of them coming in if rooney or hernandez leave.

CB position all depends on if rio/vidic/jones can stay fit if they do along with evans and smalling we are fine at cb.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Only 2 extra strikers? Fuck that. We need at least 5 more in case of injuries.

Just one of Bale or Lewandowski will more than do me. We have a boss RB already too. CM would be nice but unless Valencia figures out how to beat his man again (he went past JOE BENNETT last night~!) a winger should be the priority.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

its your left thats a problem

been so for a while now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

you're dreaming if you think levy will sell to anyone in the prem. dreaming.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> you're dreaming if you think levy will sell to anyone in the prem. dreaming.


This.

After the whole Modric/Chelsea fiasco, you should all have known better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ronaldo it will have to be then :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Stupid levy

with modric wed be competing for the title

HES THE MISSING PIECE


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> 'Chelsea have launched an investigation into whether abuse of Yossi Benayoun by their own fans has "crossed the line". '
> 
> _abuse of Yossi Benayoun by their own fans_
> 
> *by their own fans*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22265012
> 
> Classy. Although not surprised by that lot.


Unless it can be proven that there's some form of racist/Israeli abuse as opposed to mere booing then what's the problem? Players get booed by their own fans all the time. Not saying booing your own players is acceptable and not quite sad, but I couldn't see any mention on Benayoun's part that the abuse was particularly personal in terms of content. Obviously its different if it can be proven the abuse is more sinister but christ Stockport had fans attacking their own players at the weekend, something that warrants far more punishment than what so far appears to be mere jeering.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yossi did make a few mistakes

I mean he cheered Arsenal over us when he was on loan there

Ignoring the fact the loan didnt even make any sense

I also think some people resent him playing when instead the time could be filled up by a younger lad like Marin, but that's benetiz's problem

Personally, I kinda dislike him because hes Israeli. For very very very obvious reasons. Id never boo the guy since I rarely believe in booing our own players, but still, I dislike him


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> you're dreaming if you think levy will sell to anyone in the prem. dreaming.


*Oh I'm more than aware. There's no harm in being a dreamer *


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so suarez accepts the charge, but says he shouldnt be banned for more than 3 games :suarez2


----------



## Humph

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Arsenal striker Olivier Giroud has had his claim for wrongful dismissal rejected
> Read more at http://www.thefa.com/News/governanc...ssal-claim-dismissed.aspx#v1KHzld1ihuUDXti.99


JOKE ASSOCIATION.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So how come, when the FA uphold Giroud's red card and three-match ban, he isn't given an extra game suspension when Arsenal's appeal failed? I thought that was automatic if an appeal was turned down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> JOKE ASSOCIATION.


He is 6 foot 2 he will do you, it's ollie ollie ollie giroud......


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> So how come, when the FA uphold Giroud's red card and three-match ban, he isn't given an extra game suspension when Arsenal's appeal failed? I thought that was automatic if an appeal was turned down.


its only an added game if the FA consider if to be a frivolous appeal


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner14's football knowledge is as empty as Arsenal's trophy cabinet


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> So how come, when the FA uphold Giroud's red card and three-match ban, he isn't given an extra game suspension when Arsenal's appeal failed? I thought that was automatic if an appeal was turned down.


Only if it is deemed a frivolous appeal. which just means the F.A can see why we have appealed the card but have simply decided to uphold the referee's opinion.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spot Phil Jones :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:jones


----------



## $id

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney is an awsome player....one of the best in the world....but why is it when he has a good performance, when he plays well that united fans seem to keep overstating his performances, like come on hes awsome but not that messi ronaldo esque awsome.

Like I read on another board where some fan said rooney in midfield is like shwienshitger(sp?) level performance on the night against villa...come on...too much for a player who just started playing in that position alot against one of the best and most experienced player in that position.

Almost like some fans dont believe hes anygood at all and are feeding themseleves bullshit to make rooney look good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Gunner14's football knowledge is as empty as Arsenal's trophy cabinet


Clearly people leaving reviews on his book agree with you :hayley3


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> so suarez accepts the charge, but says he shouldnt be banned for more than 3 games :suarez2


Which means he would have one game at the end of the season to catch RVP. Extra viewers tune in to see if he can do it.

Suarez 'punished'
Ratings increase

Everybody wins :suarez1


----------



## uknoww

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> :lmao
> 
> why not throw messi in there too?
> 
> xavi, iniesta?


nah

they are weaker than the players i posted right there

IMO of course


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



uknoww said:


> nah
> 
> they are weaker than the players i posted right there
> 
> IMO of course


Which one is better than messi?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Which one is better than messi?


The Bayern 11 :robben2


----------



## Vader

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Which one is better than messi?


Which one's better than the other two as well?


----------



## uknoww

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Which one is better than messi?


there are so many right now but i'm gonna say just 1 name

cristiano ronaldo 

messi is the top scorer in the world but the best player?nop he is not,IMO of course


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The Mirror are saying we are signing Falcao, Lewandowski and Baines.... :lelbron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror are saying we are signing Falcao, Lewandowski and Baines.... :lelbron



De Gea

Rafael
Vidic
Evans
Baines

Carrick
Rooney

RVP
Lewandowski
Falcao
Welbeck



:darren


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rachel Riley on 8 out of 10 cats does Countdown right now :kobe6 :kobe6 :datass


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror are saying we are signing Falcao, Lewandowski and Baines.... :lelbron


Clearly they got the wrong side of Manchester :lelbron


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Rachel Riley on 8 out of 10 cats does Countdown right now :kobe6 :kobe6 :datass


In HD too. :kobe4


----------



## haribo

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






Creepiest video ever? :lmao



> Rachel Riley ‏@RachelRileyRR 22 Apr
> 
> My new favourite number is 20 #ComeOnYouReds !!


:fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Rachel Riley on 8 out of 10 cats does Countdown right now :kobe6 :kobe6 :datass


And then when that's finished, we just switch over to Channel4+1 to watch it all again :kobe6



haribo said:


> Rachel Riley ‏@RachelRileyRR 22 Apr
> 
> My new favourite number is 20 #ComeOnYouReds !!
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie
Click to expand...

enaldo


----------



## CGS

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ya'll need Girlfriends to be honest


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Ya'll need a Boyfriend to be honest


Fixed for Alex.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror are saying we are signing Falcao, Lewandowski and Baines.... :lelbron


Rooney & Hernandez out? Fergie still trolling about not needing a CM.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Fixed for Alex.


Good call :suarez1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Rachel Riley ‏@RachelRileyRR 22 Apr
> 
> My new favourite number is 20 #ComeOnYouReds !!
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

natalie pike >>>>>>>>


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

thats numberwang


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

gomez to chelsea is apparently close according to the guy that broke the gotze > bayern story.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

who needs gomez

we have already have 1 amazing, 1 good, and one terrible striker on our squad

The good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i'd love Gomez tbh


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










i love the article

CENTURY OF GOALS, PUT THAT IN YOUR BOOK :lol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> i'd love Gomez tbh


lol we are never getting gomez. That stupid "only young players" policy + no champions league is a massive pain in the butt. 

Don't see Chelsea buying Gomez tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> lol we are never getting gomez. *That stupid "only young players" policy* + no champions league is a massive pain in the butt.
> 
> Don't see Chelsea buying Gomez tbh.


:xabi












:jose


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> :xabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jose


:xabi

Should definitely make an exception for Xabi!

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/394132/Xabi-Alonso-tight-lipped-about-Liverpool-return

HE'S COMING HOME, MUST BE TRUE.

:side:

Here's a pic for ALEX...


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Interesting article Kiz. Convenient how those lot couldn't defend their title either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

they got relegated scoring more goals than anyone else in the division.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> lol we are never getting gomez. That stupid "only young players" policy + no champions league is a massive pain in the butt.
> 
> Don't see Chelsea buying Gomez tbh.


never said we would. i'd love to have him though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

SSN said they'll have news on the Suarez ban coming up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 games for Suarez :suarez1


so much for the golden boot :rvp


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2 :suarez2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> i love the article
> 
> CENTURY OF GOALS, PUT THAT IN YOUR BOOK :lol


Arsenal of North :lmao

Whatever happened to keepers rocking a turtleneck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 games :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

10 games is around the range expected. So what does that begin from this Saturday? 

It it does then see you in October Luis


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> 10 games is around the range expected. So what does that begin from this Saturday?
> 
> It it does then see you in October Luis


According to Sky, it does.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He got away lightly.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

excessive considering bans for other things that have caused proper injury

thatcher's was worse and he got 6 games.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 games?:lmao

I can't help but wonder how much his previous cuntishness has contributed to it. It's a joke that Terry got 4 games for racism and 10 for this. Previous must be a big part of it.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It was going to be Liverpool's year next season as well. Such a shame.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> 10 games for Suarez :suarez1
> 
> 
> so much for the golden boot :rvp


It's ok, he already has them 








Yeah, I know they are more yellow


----------



## Rush

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> i'll go with 10 games.


^^^ called it


----------



## DA

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Huge ban but I guess they are taking past behaviour into account here and are trying to shock him into sorting out his head once and for all. If this was his first offence in England, and if he hadn't been banned in Holland for something similar, I doubt he would have received ten games.

Guaranteed we'll be given at least two huge away games in the first six games of next season in the fixture list :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck you, Suarez :lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Next time, maybe he should just try to end someone's career through their knee, that way you don't get in trouble. Well, a 3 match ban at least.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Loud Alarm said:


> excessive considering bans for other things that have caused proper injury
> 
> *thatcher's was worse and he got 6 games*.


Cantona's wasn't as bad and he got 22, Di Canio's was insignificant by comparison and he got 11.

The FA don't do consistency.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Next time, maybe he should just try to end someone's career through their knee, that way you don't get in trouble. Well, a 3 match ban at least.


if its Keane you are referring to, he got 8 games overall.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*If the Evra saga didn't change him then this won't. I'd rather the ban start from next season when it really matters for Liverpool but w/e. Obviously for more than just the bite. Isn't one game for ten yellow cards or was that deadline the previous weekend?*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *If the Evra saga didn't change him then this won't. I'd rather the ban start from next season when it really matters for Liverpool but w/e. Obviously for more than just the bite. Isn't one game for ten yellow cards or was that deadline the previous weekend?*


The deadline for 10 yellow cards is the second Sunday of April.


----------



## kingfunkel

English guy bites an argie = lol yellow card
Suarez bites a player = scum, 200k fine, 10 match ban

English guy racially abuses someone = 4 match ban
Suarez racially abuses someone = 8 match ban

FA make me laugh sometimes. They need some consistent rules and punishments.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*It's not as clear cut as that but agree that there needs to be clearer consistency to suspensions.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What a shock that Liverpool are "shocked and disappointed" by the severity of the ban. Do they ever accept culpability for anything? They've done nothing but enable Suarez.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



kingfunkel said:


> English guy bites an argie = lol yellow card
> Suarez bites a player = scum, 200k fine, 10 match ban
> 
> English guy racially abuses someone = 4 match ban
> Suarez racially abuses someone = 8 match ban
> 
> FA make me laugh sometimes. They need some consistent rules and punishments.


The Suarez 8 match ban was also due to him flipping off the Fulham fans if I remember right. The previous history he has does him no favours though, I would of thought 4-6 games would of been plenty.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



kingfunkel said:


> English guy bites an argie = lol yellow card
> Suarez bites a player = scum, 200k fine, 10 match ban
> 
> English guy racially abuses someone = 4 match ban
> Suarez racially abuses someone = 8 match ban
> 
> FA make me laugh sometimes. They need some consistent rules and punishments.


I certainly agree the FA are very lenient towards English players, referees are to. Shearer got away with countless elbows! Defoe was very lucky to get no ban. But I still believe this ban to Suarez is justified given his previous.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JJJ1303 said:


> The Suarez 8 match ban was also due to him flipping off the Fulham fans if I remember right. The previous history he has does him no favours though, I would of thought 4-6 games would of been plenty.


Not to mention he's bitten someone before on the pitch. I know it was in Holland and the FA can't directly use that, but it shows that he didn't take that punishment seriously.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

'Pool fans will be up in arms but the truth is he's been playing in England for a little over two years and he's been involved in countless incidents of diving, stamping, kicking as well as racially abusing an opponent and now biting an opponent.

He's had this coming.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

32 games too short.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can his goal be retracted and we get another 2 points? :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Some Liverpool fans gone crazy. "Get Stevie to refuse to do the next England press conference." Yeah, that'll show'em.

No complaints from me. I'm already on board the Sturrollinho train, baby. Gonna do some serious wreck in dem first six games next season.


----------



## kingfunkel

Cookie Monster said:


> I certainly agree the FA are very lenient towards English players, referees are to. Shearer got away with countless elbows! Defoe was very lucky to get no ban. But I still believe this ban to Suarez is justified given his previous.


Yeah Shearer got away with kicking Lennon after saying to the FA "give me a ban and I'll not play in the European championships in the summer" 

If you let 1 guy away with violent conduct and ban another after the same act of violent conduct how can you hand someone a ban?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JJJ1303 said:


> The Suarez 8 match ban was also due to him flipping off the Fulham fans if I remember right. The previous history he has does him no favours though, I would of thought 4-6 games would of been plenty.


I believe it was also because he was found to be racially abusive multiple times in the match, not just one remark, which counted against him. Was the 1 match ban for the Fulham incident added to the 8 matches?

I think the FA are often terrible and their punishments make no sense, but they're spot on here. He previously got 7 matches for the same thing, and then decided to bite someone on the pitch _again_! There's no precedent for that, and IMO if you're a grown man and you can't stop yourself repeatedly trying to take a chunk out of someone's arm, you deserve whatever punishment they give you.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I believe it was also because he was found to be racially abusive multiple times in the match, not just one remark, which counted against him. Was the 1 match ban for the Fulham incident added to the 8 matches?
> 
> I think the FA are often terrible and their punishments make no sense, but they're spot on here. He previously got 7 matches for the same thing, and then decided to bite someone on the pitch _again_! There's no precedent for that, and IMO if you're a grown man and you can't stop yourself repeatedly trying to take a chunk out of someone's arm, you deserve whatever punishment they give you.


I'm pretty sure he was only out for 8 matches so it might of been 7 for the multiple racism then the 1 for the fulham incident.

Either way the guy is a psycho.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think that ban is a tad harsh. It seems ridiculous that biting gets a bigger ban than racially abusing someone, but I guess his priors have been taken into account which is fair enough. I have no sympy for him, but I suspect if it were someone else, it'd have only been a 6 game ban.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What's this now, 18-20 games he's been banned for in England? If he stays next season, the next time he gets himself into trouble (and he will), the ban could be huge, assuming they're factoring in previous disciplinary action.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

this is bullshit

his ban does us no fucking good

also, what do people consider worse? racial abuse or violent conduct?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If this were John Terry, he'd be getting a 4 match ban. The FA and its English consistencies.

I think Suarez would be off this summer. I'd take him in a heartbeat, honestly. As the BBC guy said, he's a world class player with a world class problem, but we have a world class manager to manage him--a world class manager who got United their 20th title and is on his way of getting DAT top-4 trophy for us as well. So, it's all cool.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You can't really hagggle over the length of a ban for biting another player, so I don't have any complaints nor am I surprised that the wheel of fortune has landed on 10 games.

HOWEVER, matters of pure fuckery must be dealt with in this manner every single time from here on in, and shouldn't vary based on whether it's an England international, Alex Ferguson or Suarez.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> If this were John Terry, he'd be getting a 4 match ban. The FA and its English consistencies.
> 
> *I think Suarez would be off this summer.* I'd take him in a heartbeat, honestly. As the BBC guy said, he's a world class player with a world class problem, but we have a world class manager to manage him--a world class manager who got United their 20th title and is on his way of getting DAT top-4 trophy for us as well. So, it's all cool.


if he goes he's not staying in England.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLPUSSY said:


> this is bullshit
> 
> his ban does us no fucking good


First game of next season: Chelsea vs. Liverpool, just you watch. :brodgers










Just remembered this was made in November. If Ivanovic was on that instead of Terry it'd be some freaky shit :lol


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just seen a great stat, Suarez hasn't been sent off for Liverpool is all his time there but after this ban he will have missed 19 games through suspension.

Not too surprised at it being 10, they always had to make it above 8 because that is what he got for his first ban when he was at Ajax


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> If this were John Terry, he'd be getting a 4 match ban. The FA and its English consistencies.


Terry bites. Just ask Eva :terry


----------



## Klee

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Consistency is the key in football, whether that's the officiating on the field or punishments handed out by the FA. 

What would happen to a person in any other profession?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

sorry there isnt much of a precedence for biting


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

^I prefer the medieval one with Howard Webb as the mysterious hooded mage or whatever in terms of crap factor rating out of 10. AVB Titanic Chelsea disaster one is still the GOAT though.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cloverleaf said:


> Consistency is the key in football, whether that's the officiating on the field or punishments handed out by the FA.
> 
> What would happen to a person in any other profession?


Well they get sacked obviously

But being a Professional Premier League Footballer isn't just another profession is it. No ordinary Joe is as valuable to a company has Suarez is to Liverpool FC


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> if he goes he's not staying in England.


Yeah, but aren't City interested in him?




Joel said:


> Terry bites. Just ask Eva :terry


Well, clearly the senile old fuckers at FA have become too old to realize that.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why the fuck doesn't the sport have a disciplinary panel? It's ridiculous to me that there isn't a dedicated committee with set rules and punishments that oversees the league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It's a fairly reasonable punishment when you think about it for around three seconds.

The Dutch FA banned him for seven games, the FA follow their lead and ban him for seven as well but throw on a normal violent conduct ban on top of it. Makes sense.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:suarez1

First game back will be against Chelsea or United.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

My jimmies are very rustled

On the plus side at least it looks like BIG ANDY might get another chance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> My jimmies are very rustled
> 
> On the plus side at least it looks like BIG ANDY might get another chance.



Andy playing the Rodgers "style" :terry


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Not to mention he's bitten someone before on the pitch. I know it was in Holland and the FA can't directly use that, but it shows that he didn't take that punishment seriously.


he left halfway through his suspension in holland though so it wasnt really a punishment. 

Could end up being his career calling card. Bite someone your last appearance for club. Leave whilst suspended.
Surely to good to stay a mid table club.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 match ban :shaq


Expected 5 or 6 at the most. Not that he doesn't deserve it. I seem to recall the fascist Di Canio getting an 11 match ban for the push on that ref so I guess it's in line with that. Maybe he can have a word with Suarez, I'm sure they have a lot in common :suarez1


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lewandowski was once hours away from signing for Blackburn. Now he's on his way to the champions league final after bagging four past Real Madrid.

Funny how non related events can alter a life so much. Volcano spits out ash clouds. Blackburn go down Lewandowski wins german title.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Lewandowski was once hours away from signing for Blackburn. Now he's on his way to the champions league final after bagging four past Real Madrid.
> 
> Funny how non related events can alter a life so much. Volcano spits out ash clouds. Blackburn go down Lewandowski wins german title.


Twitter was full of devastated Rovers fan saying the same thing all night. #fuckingashcloud


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm actually a bit disgusted Suarez got 10 matches for a ban, especially when being guilty of racism got him 8. Not exactly a good message to send out. No doubts he should have been banned btw. He bit a guy. That's violent misconduct, but that in itself is 3 matches according to the F.A.'s 'rules' so how do you justify the additional 7? He'd been done for the same thing over in Holland and got a 7 match ban total, presumably including a 'violent conduct' offence. That seems about right to me.

Truthfully I think the F.A. have buckled to pressure from fans who like Draconian punishments (and it is Draconian) and hate Suarez. They really need to set up some sort of system because you get bans like this which aren't really proportionate to the crime in relation to other offences. For example, Roy Keane got banned for 8 games for trying (and succeeding) to hurt Haaland with a vicious tackle yet Suarez, who bit a guy without any injury whatsoever gets a bigger ban? It's clear to me that this is about the player not the offence, which is wrong. It's biased, unfair and unjust. 

Suarez has problems no doubt and they need sorting, but a ban like this isn't going to do any favours. It's over the top and rightfully, questions are being asked as to why he got 10 but other, more serious, incidents have got less or none?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No consistency by the FA whatsoever.

What a joke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I dont really see the problem with 10 games, he has been banned for 7 before for the same incident, he obviously didnt learn, then last year he was warned over his future conduct, so he cant have any complaints


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The prior suspension for biting is supposed to have no influence on this ban as it didn't happen under the FA's rule.

The way this ban is structured makes it seems like biting carries a more severe punishment than racism or a career ending tackle.

If the FA come out and say that it was added to because of his prior FA discipline then I don't have too much of a problem.

That said I won't be surprised if the next player who bites another is only given a fine seeing as how the FA love some of dat consistency.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> I dont really see the problem with 10 games, he has been banned for 7 before for the same incident, he obviously didnt learn, then last year he was warned over his future conduct, so he cant have any complaints


2 more than he got for racially abusing evra. 

6 more than terry got for racially abusing Ferdinand.

1 more than Paul Davis got for punching someone and breaking their jaw

1 less than Paolo DiCanio got for pushing the referee over.

And 7 more than a player receives when they get red carded for a tackle that could break someone's leg.

The FA is a joke.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So which is worse in your minds, racial abuse or biting?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I don't think it's a case of which is worse, or that the FA are saying one is more serious than the other.

After the racism case, Suarez was warned about his future conduct so it makes sense that the FA throw the book at him. He was told to watch himself and what does he do? Bites a player, for the second time in his career.

The guy is a fucking idiot and can't complain about his ban.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I still find the David Cameron comments strange.

I think you got bigger problems to deal with m8.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't think it's a case of which is worse, or that the FA are saying one is more serious than the other.
> 
> After the racism case, Suarez was warned about his future conduct so it makes sense that the FA throw the book at him. He was told to watch himself and what does he do? Bites a player, for the second time in his career.
> 
> The guy is a fucking idiot and can't complain about his ban.


Well everyone is bitching about the number of matches banned, and how inconsistent it is, but I think its for a bunch of reasons

Some people think its too short. Some say racism is worse. Some are bringing up di canio and terry

I mean jesus christ guys, not everyone thinks the same, instead of just calling the FA morons (which they are, but thats unrelated) go into detail over what you think an appropriate number of matches is and why


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think it should be at least 3 matches + what you think biting is worth which i reckon should be 3-5 matches, so i'd say biting should get you 6-8 matches on the sidelines. Now Suarez already has a ban for biting, and recently got banned for racial abuse so i have no major problems with the extra few matches.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 matches is very steep. If you break someone's leg you get maybe 4/5 matches? That's way worse than biting someone. Or "trying" to bite someone actually, he kind of failed. His first biting incident here in Holland was worse, he bit the guy in the fucking neck HARD, he had visible marks on his body and got 7 matches. Then again we are liberal as fuck :robben2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Mark Douglas ‏@MsiDouglas 21m
> 
> Rose wants to sign for #safc, #safc want Rose. But #thfc will make it tough. Rose quotes here: http://www.journallive.co.uk/safc/s...cuss-his-future-at-sunderland-61634-33232783/


Pretty much confirms what's already been said as Rose has said loads of times how much he enjoys it up here and just wants to play. But I remember Spurs wanting 8 million for Alan Hutton after we loaned him so fuck knows what Levy wants for him. I'd pay it regardless provided it isn't like over 20 million. Besides Mignolet he's been our most consistent player this season, probably would have him over Mignolet if he didn't get injured for a few months.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

10 game ban for Suarez is probably from his history before. With the previous biting and racial abuse.

Dude is a fucktard in the head. Clearly mental. Class player, though. Which makes me wonder how Liverpool will handle. Try to sell him to get rid of the headaches...or keep him, and reap the production rewards while just deal(ing) with it. 

Personally...I'd keep him. Accepting the crazy while he puts in goal after goal.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> Pretty much confirms what's already been said as Rose has said loads of times how much he enjoys it up here and just wants to play. But I remember Spurs wanting 8 million for Alan Hutton after we loaned him so fuck knows what Levy wants for him. *I'd pay it regardless provided it isn't like over 20 million.* Besides Mignolet he's been our most consistent player this season, probably would have him over Mignolet if he didn't get injured for a few months.


Sold...for £19 million. 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why do people keep using 'but you can break someones leg and get 3 matches!' as a justification why this ban is extortionate? Yes, you can put in a bad tackle and injure someone severely, but a tackle is a part of the game, at the end of the day. It's a contact sport and injuries will happen, and if someone is excessive/reckless it's correct they should be punished. But biting? There's zero reason for it to even be an issue on a football field. It can't be looked at the same way.

What Suarez did meets the criteria for an ABH conviction. Biting someone may not hurt as much as getting an elbow to the head, but any number of diseases can be transferred if the bite breaks the skin. It obviously needs to be clamped down on, because it's dangerous and fucking mental.

While 10 games is high, Rush summed it up perfectly. Regardless of where it happened, Suarez has prior for this exact thing, and has already served a lengthy ban under the FA. Of course it's going to impact his punishment.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Why do people keep using 'but you can break someones leg and get 3 matches!' as a justification why this ban is extortionate? Yes, you can put in a bad tackle and injure someone severely, but a tackle is a part of the game, at the end of the day. It's a contact sport and injuries will happen, and if someone is excessive/reckless it's correct they should be punished. But biting? There's zero reason for it to even be an issue on a football field. It can't be looked at the same way.
> 
> What Suarez did meets the criteria for an ABH conviction. Biting someone may not hurt as much as getting an elbow to the head, but any number of diseases can be transferred if the bite breaks the skin. *It obviously needs to be clamped down on*, because it's dangerous and fucking mental.
> 
> While 10 games is high, Rush summed it up perfectly. Regardless of where it happened, Suarez has prior for this exact thing, and has already served a lengthy ban under the FA. Of course it's going to impact his punishment.


Interesting choice of words :suarez1

Already seeing the tabloid reports of Suarez wanting to leave in the summer now


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Adnan Januzaj has been just registered with the number 44, would be really good to see him make the bench in the remaining games


----------



## Medo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*10 matches ban for Suarez, he deserved it honestly.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Adnan Januzaj has been just registered with the number 44, would be really good to see him make the bench in the remaining games


Great news and we'll see him against swansea and or west brom i have no doubt about that.

What are you expecting team wise vs arsenal? Fergie will obviously respect the last 4 games especially with us playing arsenal/chelsea who have it all to play for.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pictures have emerged showing what could be redesigned badges for Everton and Manchester United:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I prefer the Everton badge as it is. The latin motto is class. Although that United badge looks amazing. It'll be interested to hear what United fans think of it as usually football fans are against changes to traditional things like the club badge, etc. I just think the red and black looks much better than the red and yellow. When I was a kid I liked the new Arsenal badge, although I'd only been following the team a very short while before the change.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The United badge would look better without the ball on each side imo.


----------



## Goku

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The new United crest is very appealing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I actually quite like it but the everton one is quite terrible.

Probably isn't real though as it looks good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

united crest needs a giant penis in the middle /alex


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The new Everton one is poor, while the new United one is actually rather stylish.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It was about time United got rid of the yellow.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You know, I don't hate it. Usual grumblings aside about it no longer being 'Manchester United Football Club', and not being completely sold on the footballs on either side, it's actually pretty nice.

It's refreshing to see 3 stars on a badge that actually mean something, too 8*D

Don't like the Everton one.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Pictures have emerged showing what could be redesigned badges for Everton and Manchester United:


I like that Manchester United bage looks very nice, but not a fan of the Everton badge. I always thought the current Everton badge was fine as it is really.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Why do people keep using 'but you can break someones leg and get 3 matches!' as a justification why this ban is extortionate? Yes, you can put in a bad tackle and injure someone severely, but a tackle is a part of the game, at the end of the day. It's a contact sport and injuries will happen, and if someone is excessive/reckless it's correct they should be punished. But biting? There's zero reason for it to even be an issue on a football field. It can't be looked at the same way.
> 
> What Suarez did meets the criteria for an ABH conviction. Biting someone may not hurt as much as getting an elbow to the head, but any number of diseases can be transferred if the bite breaks the skin. It obviously needs to be clamped down on, because it's dangerous and fucking mental.
> 
> While 10 games is high, Rush summed it up perfectly. Regardless of where it happened, Suarez has prior for this exact thing, and has already served a lengthy ban under the FA. Of course it's going to impact his punishment.


:clap

Any Liverpool fans pissing & moaning about him being a victim (bitch please) just need to read that. I just wish they'd understand. Fortunately there are a lot of Liverpool fans who make up for the idiots.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Great news and we'll see him against swansea and or west brom i have no doubt about that.
> 
> What are you expecting team wise vs arsenal? Fergie will obviously respect the last 4 games especially with us playing arsenal/chelsea who have it all to play for.


i expect a very similar team to the team which played on monday, but perhaps ferdinand and vidic back in if they are fit




Not too sure on the badge, any change would take a while to get used to, but ive heard that one is a fan made one


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Pictures have emerged showing what could be redesigned badges for Everton and Manchester United:


It's looks good but our current crest is fine. Plus I don't like the stars.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Holy shit I didn't realise Adnan Januzaj was Belgian :mark:

Badge is a badge. I don't really have an opinion on a badge. I care more for who wears the badge on their shirt.

We'll play strong teams for the rest of the season with no Cups to play for. Plus we won't want to give Arsenal an easy win. We shouldn't even lose. Arsenal haven't tested us properly in a while now and Fergie isn't gonna pass up another chance to beat Wenger. Same for Chelsea. WBA and Swansea might see some rotation. Hopefully Powell can get a game from one of them and give Hernandez some starts with Van Persie along with Kagawa through the middle. Time to start preparing for next season and figuring out what to do with Rooney and Kagawa in the same team.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Our current is shit anyways. Loved our 90's one.

That one I actually like, actually has a more traditional feel to it than the current one.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

this badge was made up by this facebook group back in febuary

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91187173.57286.255685257854023&type=1&theater


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Eh, the United crest has altered over time:










I'm generally someone who'd prefer tradition be kept the same but honestly in terms of crests the current one has always looked less impressive to me, which is in doubt because the current one was a motivated design to market the crest and United as a brand. 

Revised one actually looks quite stylish and elegant. If it were up to me the top right crest would be the default one United used as it looks absolutely brilliant. As far as this new one goes, it looks more traditional and stylish than the current one personally, so I have no real issue against it. If I were older I'd have been more gutted by how the crest progressed from the 2nd one to the current one, as opposed to this.

Everton's shouldn't change however. That would be anything but an upgrade. Current one looks classy and elegant, the new one less so.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

- Real Madrid coach Jose Mourinho has agreed to return to Chelsea and will be joined at Stamford Bridge by Atletico Madrid striker Radamel Falcao, 27. (bild) German source

- Neymar's father and agent says the Brazilian forward will head for Europe next year with Barcelona, Real Madrid and Chelsea leading the £50m chase for the 21-year-old. (Daily Mail)

- Manchester City winger Scott Sinclair, 24, will seek a loan move next season unless manager Roberto Mancini is sacked. (Daily Mirror)

- Meanwhile, West Brom have joined a host of clubs interested in signing Sinclair, who has started just two Premier League games this season. (Daily Express)

- Fulham are set to sanction the £4m sale of goalkeeper David Stockdale, 27, to either West Ham or Hull, to fund the Cottagers' move for Roma's Maarten Stekelenburg, 30. (Daily Express)

- Arsenal have revived their interest in Sevilla's 26-year-old Argentine defender Federico Fazio. (Daily Mail)

- The Gunners are also interested in Hamburg's 28-year-old goalkeeper Rene Adler after being priced out of moves for Sunderland's Simon Mignolet and Asmir Begovic of Stoke. ( Daily Mirror)

- FC Basel's Austrian defender Aleksander Dragovic, 22, is ready to snub a move to Arsenal and German side Borussia Dortmund to join Everton. (talkSPORT)

- Everton boss David Moyes will battle Manchester City for the £10m capture of Leeds defender Sam Byram, 19. (the Sun)

- Newcastle are hopeful of fending off interest from Arsenal to secure a summer deal for Nigeria defender Godfrey Oboabona, 23. (Metro)


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> :clap
> 
> Any Liverpool fans pissing & moaning about him being a victim (bitch please) just need to read that. I just wish they'd understand. Fortunately there are a lot of Liverpool fans who make up for the idiots.



Completely agreed with this. I'm actually surprised at how okay some people seem to be with biting. I was talking to my brother today and he said it only should have been a 3 match ban, which I just find ridiculous. I'm guessing those who think biting shouldn't get an additional punishment haven't actually seen the savage damage that biting can actually do. If your ever in a fight and a psycho does bite you, they can quite literally take a chunk out of you. Thankfully I'm not speaking from experience, but I do know a guy who has a permanent scar on his arm from being bitten during a drunken fight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:brodgers saying it should have been a lesser ban with some as a suspended ban if he does anything wrong in the future fpalm , he has already has one chance and was warned over future conduct


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You just have to look at incidents of biting on a football pitch. I wasn't aware of Defoe's or the previous one Suarez did while playing for Ajax. It was the first time I'd ever seen it and probably the same for a lot of people. It just shows how rare biting is, largely I would expect because everyone knows how low it is to bite someone. Biting someone is just despicable, and the fact he's done it before tells you all you need to about him. He clearly hasn't learnt from it, and then you take everything else into account that he's done, the guy's a fucking scumbag, the lowest of the low. Since he hasn't learnt from his previous mistake, you have to do something to make him see that he can't keep doing this sort of thing.

Liverpool fans who've brought up the Ivanovic elbow and said that Sturridge's tackle was worse need to realise that tackling is part of the game and that sometimes they get mistimed, and there are stray elbows. They happen. Biting though doesn't, for a good reason. It's just a heinous cowardly thing to do.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> - Real Madrid coach Jose Mourinho has agreed to return to Chelsea and *will be joined at Stamford Bridge by Atletico Madrid striker Radamel Falcao, 27.* (bild) German source
> 
> - Neymar's father and agent says the Brazilian forward will head for Europe next year with Barcelona, Real Madrid and *Chelsea* leading the £50m chase for the 21-year-old. (Daily Mail)


More players to sit behind the goat.

:torres :zorres


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Who ISN'T signing for Chelsea in the summer!?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jovetic to Arsenal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Who ISN'T signing for Chelsea in the summer!?


Gotze ep


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That United badge looks good.



ConnorMCFC said:


> Who ISN'T signing for Chelsea in the summer!?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Liverpool fans who've brought up the Ivanovic elbow and said that Sturridge's tackle was worse need to realise that tackling is part of the game and that sometimes they get mistimed, and there are stray elbows. They happen. Biting though doesn't, for a good reason. It's just a heinous cowardly thing to do.


This is the crux of the issue, you just can't interpret a bite as anything but a real attempt to injure someone, regardless of the outcome. You can't blame it on being mistimed, or the way his arm moved & caught someone as he ran, or even imply it _could_ have been an accident; regardless of outcome, he saw red and struck out against Ivanovic, and should have the book thrown at him.

All the talk about 'punishing the person, not the offence', 'the racist FA treating Johnny Foreigner differently', 'FA followed media hype & based the ban on that', or the multitude of other complaints that have been made over the last few days all have one thing in common - they don't address _what he actually did_.

It's almost a shame that new United badge is apparently a fan made one. I'm sure a real change will be considerably worse than that, unfortunately


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Jovetic to Arsenal.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I like him as a player but I'm a bit concerned about his injury proneness. Arsenal already have too many injury prone players. Hutz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Who ISN'T signing for Chelsea in the summer!?


the blokes we sign ahead of them :robben2


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™;17403186 said:


> Not to mention he's bitten someone before on the pitch. I know it was in Holland and the FA can't directly use that, but it shows that he didn't take that punishment seriously.


spot on. hopefullyi ts the start of sliding scale punishments for players.



Destiny said:


> 2 more than he got for racially abusing evra.
> 
> 6 more than terry got for racially abusing Ferdinand.
> 
> 1 more than Paul Davis got for punching someone and breaking their jaw
> 
> 1 less than Paolo DiCanio got for pushing the referee over.
> 
> And 7 more than a player receives when they get red carded for a tackle that could break someone's leg.
> 
> The FA is a joke.


If any member of the FA was the same in any of these instanced you'd have a point but different people view things dfferent ways and suarez is a @~%£ and a repeat offender so deserves a bigger ban than someone like Arteta for example who never does anything.

Hopefully this is the start or a new style of punishments and hopefully the start of consistancy. The constant changing od personael at the FA doesnt help but if they bring out set rules like 1st time infront of disciplinary panel is less than 2nd time infront of them then its the right way to go.

People like Sidwell should also be looked at. 1st red card 3 games 2nd red 6 games 3rd red 12 games. 4th red 24 games. for dirty stokeball type players who constantly get sent off. Reach a season banned and you are no longer a professional footballer simple.


----------------------------------------------------

On Jovetic cant see it happening but makes sense for Wenger to make such a silly signing. Spend majority of what we would expect to spend in a the summer on one player who adds nothing much to the side (piss poor goal record, inconsistent performer etc..) and doesnt solve a single one of our squads problems.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Steve Sidwell shouldn't be allowed to play pro football anymore.

He's a danger to players, but most of all, it's criminal he gets paid to do something he is not good at.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The new Everton badge looks like a badge you can make yourself on LMA 2006.

Horrible.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That United badge was made by a guy on Reddit. It's fake.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Arnold Tricky said:


> That United badge was made by a guy on Reddit. It's fake.


Some of the other crests he has done are really really good, some of those Leagee of Ireland ones are amazing and I really like his Norwich one


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm 4 days late due to my internet being down but what a great feeling it was to see United win title #20. We haven't played that great this season but we have done the usual trademark "grinding out the result scenario" United fans are all accustomed to. Some players really stepped up this season and after a poor start defensively to the season and the dip in March, you could see the motivation was there from the players to reclaim the title. Such a sweet moment to win it and to win it in style... and at Old Trafford.

On the Villa game, Van Persie was fantastic all game and the finish for the 2nd goal was superb, what a volley and an exact replica of the one he scored against Everton for Arsenal. Kagawa is really settling in the team now, Giggs was solid and had another good game on the left wing, where he should remain until he eventually retires (which we all know that). Carrick was a complete BOSS, Valencia looked sharp and appeared to be the Valencia from last season. Taking on and beating his man, getting stuck into challenges and forcing people off the ball and his crosses were spot on also. Rafael was brilliant like he has been all season, definitely the best right back in the league this season with Zabaleta as a close rival. Jones was a beast and Evans was solid also. Evra had a decent game.

It really is a joy to see how far De Gea has come since last season and since the Spurs game in December. You can tell he's beaming with confidence right now and he's worked hard to overcome the physical elements of the game that he has had to deal with. Like Gary Neville said, he is "coming of age" and he is only going to get better.

Rafael, Van Persie and Carrick have been the top 3 players for United this season, all 3 have delivered in the big games and have been the most consistent throughout. Credit also goes to Evans and Ferdinand, who both have had strong seasons and Vidic was prominent in the second part of the season and helped us secure plenty of cleansheets. Cleverley had a good comeback season after his lay-off last season, Chicharito deserved more opportunities but when he played, he got us the vital goals. Welbeck despite a poor scoring record (although he has mainly been playing on the left wing) turned up in the big games and Giggs showed a fantastic revival in form in December. May this continue for next season.

So yeah, great feeling to win our 20th Premier League title and now to try and get that record points total.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

First of all- Suarez ban was justified. The vile little thug. Didn't learn anything from the past.

Secondly, good luck Danny Rose in the Europa League final next month. hil1

Thirdly, I had 10 pounds on Bayern 4-0 on Tuesday.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

At what odds?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It was 40/1. I also had 10 on the -2 (which is my usual handicap bet) and 10 on the 3-0.

The stick I got when I told the 'LADS' at Uni to get on it at around 3 oclock Tuesday... The texts of apology came pouring in after the game.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well played. I probably would have given you stick about that bet beforehand too


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bubzeh said:


> First of all- Suarez ban was justified. The vile little thug. Didn't learn anything from the past.
> 
> Secondly, good luck Danny Rose in the Europa League final next month. hil1
> 
> Thirdly, I had 10 pounds on Bayern 4-0 on Tuesday.


Oh dear, looks like we've got a post bets after the event Berty :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Prem League say their incoming chairman Anthony Fry is a Man Utd fan - just like FA's incoming chairman Greg ****..& FA Vice Chmn David Gill @danroan


----------



## Cliffy

danny_boy said:


> Some of the other crests he has done are really really good, some of those Leagee of Ireland ones are amazing and I really like his Norwich one


That is absolutely gorgeous

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Prem League say their incoming chairman Anthony Fry is a Man Utd fan - just like *FA's incoming chairman Greg *****..& FA Vice Chmn David Gill @danroan
Click to expand...

Probably just keeping the seat warm for Fergie until he quits United and finally takes over the job on a full-time basis :fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Podolski
> Gervinho, Cazorla, Walcott
> Wilshere, Arteta
> Monreal, Merte, Kos, Sagna


That's the team that I want for Sunday.

Inb4 Gervinho up front and Santi wasted on the left :wenger


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Walcott might have a go upfront. Gervinho perhaps on the right and Podolski on the left.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Should be a good game between Arsenal and United on Sunday, think it might be a draw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


he'll take farcical fair play a step further and make it so united can only spend money.

because fair's fair.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*^ Agreed :fergie

Hoping Ramsey and forehead both play Sunday 8*D*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

hey BLACKANDRE

if john ruddy is so good how come emyr huws scored against him

and super john guidetti

and non racist denis suarez

embarrassing.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> Some of the other crests he has done are really really good, some of those Leagee of Ireland ones are amazing and I really like his Norwich one


No, just no. That's fucking hideous.



Kiz said:


> hey BLACKANDRE
> 
> if john ruddy is so good how come emyr huws scored against him
> 
> and super john guidetti
> 
> and non racist denis suarez
> 
> embarrassing.


...because he has to play behind our terrible defenders?

All joking aside, I hope that he has fully recovered from his injury and is ready for next season. We've really missed his presence the last few months.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

EXCUSES EXCUSES

super john went off injured 

and for how highly mancini's sons are rated:

MCFC_EDS_U21s ‏@MCFC_EDS_U21s 18m
Oh dear we are about to be subjected to Mancini coming on


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Has Guidetti been injured a lot this season? If not then it seems odd that he hasn't played a competitive league match. 

I actually wanted us to sign him on loan last summer, he might be worth a punt this summer too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yes he has. he had a horrible virus where he was very close to losing his leg. only returned to playing in about december or so. he's been making appearances for the u/21 team since, and had a couple of minor injuries since.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wonder if we'll be linked to him for a third summer running.

I wouldn't be against it given what I've seen. Our record with loan players tends to work well for both parties as well (Jonny Evans x2, Welbeck, BLACK BESSI, Danny Rose, even SAINT NICK)


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh dear, that's terrible.

Still, a 'one legged' Guidetti would have probably been more useful than Holt has this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i'd love to see him get a couple of games at the end of the season.

he couldn't be worse than dzeko in his i don't give a flying fuck mood right now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ramsey will start against United. He's been in the form of his life lately. Although, that's not saying much, but he's been better than Wilshere who doesn't look fit. Also, I'd start Arteta-Cazorla-Ramsey in the middle. I'd bring Wilshere in the second half. Strangely, we've been playing well without Wilshsre, so why disrupt the harmony. Up front, it has to be Gervinho - Podolski - Walcott. The only way Cazorla starting on the left would be acceptable is if GOD Rosicky starts.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






Dude really hates Ivanovic doesn't he, I forgot about that last year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Does any United fan actually care about the points record? It sounds cool and it's a nice stat but I couldn't really give a toss, to be honest. I want to see some youngsters given a go in the last few weeks. Powell, tell QPR to fuck off and take Fabio back and play Chich in every game.

I wouldn't lose any sleep if Arsenal beat us this weekend, there'd actually be a funny side to it since they could knock Chelsea out of fourth spot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Does any United fan actually care about the points record?* It sounds cool and it's a nice stat but I couldn't really give a toss, to be honest. I want to see some youngsters given a go in the last few weeks. Powell, tell QPR to fuck off and take Fabio back and play Chich in every game.
> 
> I wouldn't lose any sleep if Arsenal beat us this weekend, there'd actually be a funny side to it since they could knock Chelsea out of fourth spot.


Not at all, i'm actually glad we play chelsea and arsenal because if we had 2 mid table or relegation sides instead i'd care even less about the games.

Still hope RVP starts every game and Kagawa also more rooney in CM see how he does against the bigger teams.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We will protect our points record by rising above at Old Trafford :side:

After watching that video seeing Suarez having his leg snapped wouldn't be the worst thing to happen. Disgraceful cunt of a person.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Does any United fan actually care about the points record? It sounds cool and it's a nice stat but I couldn't really give a toss, to be honest. I want to see some youngsters given a go in the last few weeks. Powell, tell QPR to fuck off and take Fabio back and play Chich in every game.
> 
> I wouldn't lose any sleep if Arsenal beat us this weekend, there'd actually be a funny side to it since they could knock Chelsea out of fourth spot.


nah, as you said i'd rather see youngsters, the likes of powell, jones, januzaj etc get playing time. Still annoys me that Henriquez, as with Fabio, is out on loan and not even getting on from the bench, he would have probably got more playing time staying at united.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Does any United fan actually care about the points record? It sounds cool and it's a nice stat but I couldn't really give a toss, to be honest. I want to see some youngsters given a go in the last few weeks. Powell, tell QPR to fuck off and take Fabio back and play Chich in every game.
> 
> I wouldn't lose any sleep if Arsenal beat us this weekend, there'd actually be a funny side to it since they could knock Chelsea out of fourth spot.


As a Spurs fan I'd much prefer Man Utd went for the points record just to ensure our place in the top 4 :avb1 :bale1


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Does any United fan actually care about the points record? It sounds cool and it's a nice stat but I couldn't really give a toss, to be honest. I want to see some youngsters given a go in the last few weeks. Powell, tell QPR to fuck off and take Fabio back and play Chich in every game.
> 
> I wouldn't lose any sleep if Arsenal beat us this weekend, there'd actually be a funny side to it since they could knock Chelsea out of fourth spot.


It'd be nice, but I'd happily sacrifice it if it meant Chelsea finishing fifth. Bale's back for Spurs, we roll over for the gooners, then we spank Chelsea the week after.

I tell yer this for nuthin, I'd love it if they finished 5th. I'D LOVE IT.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think the player care about the points record. Its something that chelsea hold and as a club man utd will obviously want to hold everything be it trophies or records just because it helps further highlight the dominance.

Now i doubt any player considers this during the field of play but off the field i imagine it is something they are told. Especially from the perfectionist that is SAF


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> "The goal was to sponsor a big English club with a huge history, our search included Arsenal & Manchester United but the former two have long sponsorship deals and the same applies to Manchester City so Liverpool is the only club available right now."
> 
> "We want to sponsor the club in full. We want to sponsor the Stadium (possibly rename it) as well as the club's kits. Our goal is to reach the Asian markets where the Premier League has an enormous fan base."
> 
> "We received the tender from the club a few days ago and we are currently in the process of due diligence and we are studying each aspect of the study."
> 
> *"It is a dual interest, Liverpool needs the money to compete with the European heavyweights and we want to expand our brand to reach new markets via football."*
> 
> http://www.aljazeerasport.net/news/football/2013/04/201342610281384423.html


jaysus

I'm not sure my body is ready


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think United need to win the next game they play after winning the title to prove that their legit. And then they should just rest everyone really. It makes sense when you think about it.

If we finish fifth, then we just buy everyone by giving them massive wages and then concentrate solely on the league whilst all you guys play in the CL. That's a warning to all of you.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maybe United fans aren't scum :rvp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> jaysus
> 
> I'm not sure my body is ready


you might want to mention the company

it's ooredoo telecom from qatar

see nothing wrong besides renaming the stadium. can't rename anfield.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

cant really show up for your guard of honour with a bunch of kids who played little part in winning the title. would look rather silly all the arsenal players clapping on buttner, wooton, powell, anderson, fletcher, nani lindegaard etc...


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> "The goal was to sponsor a big English club with a huge history, our search included Arsenal & Manchester United but the former two have long sponsorship deals and the same applies to Manchester City so Liverpool is the only club available right now."
> 
> "We want to sponsor the club in full. We want to sponsor the Stadium (possibly rename it) as well as the club's kits. Our goal is to reach the Asian markets where the Premier League has an enormous fan base."
> 
> "We received the tender from the club a few days ago and we are currently in the process of due diligence and we are studying each aspect of the study."
> 
> "It is a dual interest, Liverpool needs the money to compete with the European heavyweights and we want to expand our brand to reach new markets via football."
> 
> http://www.aljazeerasport.net/news/f...281384423.html
> 
> 
> 
> jaysus
> 
> I'm not sure my body is ready
Click to expand...

I, for one, welcome our new Qatari overlords









You can call the stadium anything you like, Sir, just give us dat cash









INB4 Anoilfield


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yeah, keep the stadium name but i want dat arab money :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> cant really show up for your guard of honour with a bunch of kids who played little part in winning the title. would look rather silly all the arsenal players clapping on buttner, wooton, powell, anderson, fletcher, nani lindegaard etc...


Well it happened in 2007 after they won the title, because they rested their players for the FA Cup final. Although we also rested our players, so we had some jobbers clapping them on.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Well it happened in 2007 after they won the title, because they rested their players for the FA Cup final. Although we also rested our players, so we had some jobbers clapping them on.


we did it in 98 vs liverpool and looked silly and got spanked 4-0 and our title win in 98 looks tight now with a 1 point win rather than the 7 point game we had with 2 games to go.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I might be swayed if they rename it Ooredoo field.

Sounds like something from Doctor Who


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the ooredoo telecom arena.

could be worse could be kit kat crecent


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










I don't even...


----------



## Vader

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is the focus of the picture meant to be on the black arms around Luiz or the fact that Ramires doesn't have arms at all?


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*It'll be a strong team vs Arsenal. We'll go for the points record as long as it's on. Arsenal and Chelsea games we'll want to win regardless of the league being done. Utd always want to beat Arsenal and Chelsea and Fergie knows it's only fair to both and Spurs to not send the reserves out. Be cool to get it considering all the slack this squad has got over the course of season. If we drop points to Chelsea (we'll beat Arsenal) then I expect the likes of Powell to get some minutes against Swansea and West Brom. Maybe Buttner cocks up and proves Fabio is a better option than him for LB. *


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I might be swayed if they rename it Ooredoo field.
> 
> Sounds like something from Doctor Who


Your sig looks fucking stupid without Rafa in it...


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

England's Brave Lion wants to return to the England setup :terry


fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well with men as unreliable as Rio who drop out for girlpants reasons, you need real men like John Terry to step up and lead england to glory

67% win percentage with Terry. 58% without him. Your move England


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

England players just never wanna move on do they, your time is over john you silly cunt.

Same goes for rio imo and a few other names.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I agree

lets bring back michael owen and beckham!


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

inb4hodgsonbendsoverandletshimbackinthesquad


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

World cup 2014 first team

Hart

Johnson
Rio
Terry
Cole

Beckham
Lampard
Gerrard
J.Cole

Crouch
Owen


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No room for Heskey? :darkheskey


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Super sub Emile to show us some skills and thrill the crowd.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

no love for Seaman?

HES STILL GOT IT

*clap clap clap*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's no brave lion like Joe.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yes but he had dat ponytail

I cant take HARTDOG seriously until he gets a ponytail

What about shearer or lineker? they still alive? Tell Gary to get the fuck off arguing on twitter with Piers Morgan and start doing England shit on the field


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Get Neville Southall in goal for 2014 he's always up for playing despite looking like he weighs 400 stone. Just let him walk on pitch anyone from fifa got a problem with him being Welsh and not English and Godlike Neville can just sit on them until they don't care anymore.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Everybody's favourite physio :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Danny Mills deserves the rightback slot imo, he was far too nimble for dem Brazilians back in 2002 and he got Ronaldinho sent off as a result, he'll deal with Neymar himself. 

LOL Terry though. His presence will do nothing but disrupt the squad.

Eva :kobe4 Bet Luiz was all over that


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

David Luiz's birthday was awesome

highlight was hazard going as Hulk

The football player :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Danny Mills deserves the rightback slot imo, he was far too nimble for dem Brazilians back in 2002 and he got Ronaldinho sent off as a result, he'll deal with Neymar himself.
> 
> LOL Terry though. His presence will do nothing but disrupt the squad.
> 
> Eva :kobe4 Bet Luiz was all over that


Maybe luiz bats for the same team, bit like alex.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe luiz bats for the same team, bit like alex.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> England players just never wanna move on do they, *your time is over john you silly cunt.*


The FA should just release a statement saying that.



WWE_TNA said:


> Super sub Emile to show us some skills and thrill the crowd.












Ball Control: 97
Dribbling: 98

5 star skill moves.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just a shame about his 1* Strong Foot and -50* Weak Foot.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Got a good feeling about today :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Got a good feeling about today :brodgers


Oh really? :sturridge


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

guess who is annoyed about the suarez ban....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/kenny-dalglish-luis-suarez-ban-1855378

:kenny


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> guess who is annoyed about the suarez ban....
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/kenny-dalglish-luis-suarez-ban-1855378
> 
> :kenny


Mancini and Wenger also said it was too long :suarez1


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Got a good feeling about today :brodgers


Yeah me too man. I can't wait for the opposition to come and comfortably play us off the park like in every single game this season.

Jonas needs taken out back and shot, but nah he'll somehow start every game. Vurnon Anita will sit on the bench for 90 minutes while an unfit, brain dead Tiote fucks up everything. Oh and the Shola for Gouffran sub that works so well every time. FUCK.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

exact same lineup that faced qpr today

proof positive how our awful transfer window


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> Yeah me too man. I can't wait for the opposition to come and comfortably play us off the park like in every single game this season.
> 
> Jonas needs taken out back and shot, but nah he'll somehow start every game. Vurnon Anita will sit on the bench for 90 minutes while an unfit, brain dead Tiote fucks up everything. Oh and the Shola for Gouffran sub that works so well every time. FUCK.


inb4 newcastle wins.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wenger never said he thought the ban was too long, just that he thought Suarez history was counted against him. Something I think everyone agrees with, however the FA are saying it wasn't the case. Personally I'm fine with Suarez history counting against him, just as I was for Barton when he got his ban last season, but I think the FA should just own up and say that it is the case instead of denying it in spite of the evidence suggesting otherwise. He also said that he thinks bad tackles should also be given bigger punishments as 3 games for a leg breaker compared to 10 for a bite seems slightly off. Again I think the sensible among us would agree with that. So he never actually said he thought the ban was too long like Kenny has.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Newcastle are going to destroy us. 3-0 loss i reckon.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



King Kenny said:


> inb4 newcastle wins.


Reverse psychology :grant

If it works for the Man U fans, I might as well give it a go. Was positive for the Sunderland game and look what happened Hutz 

Hopefully I actually get value for money today, should be a decent atmosphere at least.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good to see Phil Thompson talking sense about the Suarez ban. As the FA panel said, biting is disgusting & alien to football.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> Newcastle are going to destroy us. 3-0 loss i reckon.


Nah, we'll go for dat fourth draw in a row. 

CONSISTANCY!

8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOLAGUERO.

That was terrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> LOLAGUERO.
> 
> That was terrible.


you were saying?

top passing, EASY DOES IT.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nicely worked goal by City.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It was offside, Sam. Simple as that.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Went for Tevez & Silva to go in my fantasy team after initially choosing Aguero & Nasri. Good call Nigel.:clap


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> you were saying?
> 
> top passing, EASY DOES IT.


Passing was very good but lucky finish tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what was lucky about it?

took it well.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> what was lucky about it?
> 
> took it well.


Hit it straight at the keeper and went through his legs. I'm sure that was not his intention. He scored though, which is what matters.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just heard on Sky that Norwich's defenders collectively have more goals (11) than their strikers (8). Wow.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I don't get why this game is on Sky.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh, Nasri. All you had to do was get a touch on the ball.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what a joke of a human being


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Beast. :yaya


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

big game mr muscles does it again.

do whatever it takes for him to play upfield next season.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Now that's how you score a goal, Nasri.

:yaya


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That Toure goal was rather good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

HARTDOG 8*D


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

TOO MUCH POWER!!!!!!

ANDY

Edit: Oh fuck me, there goes Clichy's fucking clean sheet points


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Hart had been dropping and fumbling everything all game, should have seen that coming. Big Andy :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

obvious injured back is obvious

could barely bend down to that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

''An uncharacteristic mistake from Joe Hart.''

Uncharacteristic indeed...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

There goes 8 ff points, Hart you overrated cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> ''An uncharacteristic mistake from Joe Hart.''
> 
> Uncharacteristic indeed...


yeah then 'we'll have to let him off that one'


if that was......

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

apparently he tweaked his groin

very much so explains the goal. barely gets down to it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Joe Hart is a bad goalkeeper maybe. Okay he blatantly isn't bad but very overrated.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan, you useless cunts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> Joe Hart is a bad goalkeeper maybe. Okay he blatantly isn't bad but very overrated.


Shut up. His back or groin was hurt, the sun was in eyes, his defence was to blame. It wasn't Joe's fault.

It's never Joe's fault.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Awful goal for Wigan to concede.

Edit - Wigan just equalised.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

had one poor season. must be shit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao at the united fans in here. When anyone says a word about De Gea (or use to), you'd lose your shit.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yes come on wigan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yes, got Everton on my coupon.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan... why won't you just die?!

:hmm:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan are the only team to have never been relegated from the top division.

Jeff Stelling is going HAM with his facts today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

inb4 wigan wins.

in other news, falcao's missus


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:wilkins @ Mrs. Falcao

:wilkins @ Kenny's sig


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao

I really enjoy watching Robbie Savage and Garth Crooks on Final Score. Garth is a moron but he does come out with some legitimately funny quotes. Savage can be hilarious at times also.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



King Kenny said:


> inb4 wigan wins.
> 
> in other news, falcao's missus


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Foreshadowed said:


> :lmao
> 
> I really enjoy watching Robbie Savage and Garth Crooks on Final Score. Garth is a moron but he does come out with some legitimately funny quotes. Savage can be hilarious at times also.


Garth is not impressed with Savage's banter


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Although Savage can be a complete twat he is entertaining and well crooks is hilarious.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What is the point of Scott Parker?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Foreshadowed said:


> :lmao
> 
> I really enjoy watching Robbie Savage and Garth Crooks on Final Score. Garth is a moron but he does come out with some legitimately funny quotes. Savage can be hilarious at times also.


Same here. I remember when Crooks said "I'm not sure what an impact player does." then proceeded to talk about how often Dzeko makes an impact. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> What is the point of Scott Parker?


Run, be energetic and look like you're doing something.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> What is the point of Scott Parker?


He's a fackin hard worker he is, gives one hunnered and ten percent every match he does :arry


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why does Pochettino play Hooiveld and Fox? I know Shaw is injured but we have Fonte and Forren sitting on the bench. Conceding from set pieces for fun.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great start to the 2nd half for Stoke, victory should be enough to keep them up.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



King Kenny said:


> in other news, falcao's missus


She sure has changed


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

OH LAWWWWWD


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WIGAN


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

haha wigan


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao ffs spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs...








ers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Plus side bale could be up for grabs but the downside real, barca and city will all be in for him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hope AVB doesn't get canned in the summer.

Levy is to blame.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Plus side bale could be up for grabs but the downside real, barca and city will all be in for him.





> SAF: "If a player came along that we felt met our criteria, we would push the boat out & get him, irrespective of how many players we have."


please......:side:






Cliffy Byro said:


> Hope AVB doesn't get canned in the summer.
> 
> Levy is to blame.



would be ridiculous if he got sacked


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

FFS can't wait till the season ends and we ship off the dud championship players. Fox and Hooiveld in a premier league side should never happen again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs going straight to hell.

Goodbye to you my beloved AVB.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Leaked formations for tomorrow :wenger


























The site's great for dem fantasy formations we'll want to make in the transfer thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Spurs lose, pretty much seals the deal, eh?

Assuming proper results the rest of the way. which I guess is foolish since anything can happen.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Broken record about our sub standard defence. At least Pochettino hopefully knows where to put that money in the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Leaked formations for tomorrow :wenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site's great for dem fantasy formations we'll want to make in the transfer thread.



:lol :lol :fergie


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

why does walker play all the time? he fucking sucks, everytime Spurs are losing he loses his head and starts to foul everybody (like arteta)


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

3-0, 9 men, thank fuck at least one of those reds was Fox, don't need him ever


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

damn di santo can run


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs!!! :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale FC


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs equalised


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hesk2


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

fuck off


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan dropping points :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

2-3 i'm the new right one


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh lawd free kick at the end.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

good result for Arsenal. (Y)


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Our worst performance in a loNg time, our first two red cards of the season. Less said about today the better. We lack depth in a big way. Thank fuck our best 12-13 players are good.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 27m
> #LFC team v #NUFC: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Carragher, Agger, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Downing, Coutinho, Sturridge.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 27m
> #LFC subs v #NUFC: Jones, Coates, Skrtel, Wisdom, Suso, Shelvey, *Borini*.


Borini. 

Kind of wish he'd give Wisdom a start soon.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anyone see what just happened in the Brentford/Doncaster match? Fuck me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Anyone see what just happened in the Brentford/Doncaster match? Fuck me.


Incredible, they miss a pena for automatic promotion and then doncaster go and score on the counter to get promoted.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Absolutely mad there. To go from potentially losing automatic promotion to title winners in like a minute :lol


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Leaked formations for tomorrow :wenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site's great for dem fantasy formations we'll want to make in the transfer thread.


It took me a surprisingly long amount of time to get the joke :sad:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Anyone see what just happened in the Brentford/Doncaster match? Fuck me.


Didn't see it but heard about it on Final Score, don't think there's a person in the world who feels as worse as the poor bloke who missed the penalty for Brentford

Also Hull City are the new Championship Chokers


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Borini.
> 
> Kind of wish he'd give Wisdom a start soon.


i want Jack Robinson to get some games, as well as Suso and Coates. We have fuck all to play for, nows the time to give them some experience. Especially Coates seeing as we need someone to step up next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> It took me a surprisingly long amount of time to get the joke :sad:


:lol you aren't the only one :no:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That site is good ^

Expected result for Spurs, didn't think we'd win there for sure. Sounds like we were pretty lucky to get a point judging by how our goals came about.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i still dont get it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

They have to give United a guard of honour.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Mikey Damage said:


> i still dont get it.


Pre game Guard of Honour Mikey.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i got it straightaway. yay me :suarez1


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good result for Arsenal. Please get some kind of result tomorrow, anything but a loss!

Football league show will be a good watch tonight. Dem last day dramatics. :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> They have to give United a guard of honour.


they don't *have* to

it'd be really funny if they didn't actually. or send out a bunch of reserves and kids

rooney, van persie, GNARBY and FLAPPYHANDKI APPRECIATE YOU


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> Didn't see it but heard about it on Final Score, don't think there's a person in the world who feels as worse as the poor bloke who missed the penalty for Brentford


Can you imagine being Brentford fans? On the edge of your seat waiting for your in-form player to bang it in for the win, and within 30 seconds you've lost the game.



Sleeper said:


> It took me a surprisingly long amount of time to get the joke :sad:


When I first looked at it, I thought it referencing Wenger saying Carrick is the player of the year, hence why all the Arsenal players were marking him.

I only figured it out when I pondered why Rooney had a big arrow thing coming out of him.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> i want Jack Robinson to get some games, as well as Suso and Coates. We have fuck all to play for, nows the time to give them some experience. Especially Coates seeing as we need someone to step up next season.


Robinson has been getting games on loan at Wolves, I think. Suso should definitely be starting games though, I'm not sure if Coates will even be at the club next season, but it wouldn't do any harm to let him start the remaining games to put him in the shop window.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> *Robinson has been getting games on loan at Wolves,* I think. Suso should definitely be starting games though, I'm not sure if Coates will even be at the club next season, but it wouldn't do any harm to let him start the remaining games to put him in the shop window.


Helping them get relegated :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hopefully Cardiff don't have a prolonged stay in the top division. Wouldn't have minded the old Cardiff playing their trade against the likes of United, Liverpool, Chelsea & co but the current Cardiff is everything that's wrong with the game and the epitome of a foreign investor using them as his personal play toy with no respect for the tradition and legacy that Cardiff have within their community.

A summer of big spending only to see his galactico dream spontaneously combust before his very eyes would be a welcome sight indeed.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Helping them get relegated :torres


How's Fabio been getting on at QPR lately? :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> they don't *have* to
> 
> it'd be really funny if they didn't actually. or send out a bunch of reserves and kids
> 
> *rooney, van persie*, GNARBY and FLAPPYHANDKI APPRECIATE YOU


If they even start :fergie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

a guard of honor? fuck that.

they can shake gervinho's hand. maybe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wenger would absolutely go spare if that happened

so now i want to see it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> How's Fabio been getting on at QPR lately? :torres


:fergie2






Well played.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Can you imagine being Brentford fans? On the edge of your seat waiting for your in-form player to bang it in for the win, and within 30 seconds you've lost the game.


The closest I think I've felt to what the Brentford fans are feeling right about now is when Southgate missed that penalty in Euro 96 (back when I actually cared about international football) was only 7 at the time but I was fucking gutted, was crying for fucking hours


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Hopefully Cardiff don't have a prolonged stay in the top division. Wouldn't have minded the old Cardiff playing their trade against the likes of United, Liverpool, Chelsea & co but the current Cardiff is everything that's wrong with the game and the epitome of a foreign investor using them as his personal play toy with no respect for the tradition and legacy that Cardiff have within their community.
> 
> A summer of big spending only to see his galactico dream spontaneously combust before his very eyes would be a welcome sight indeed.


The owner saved cardiff. If he didnt invest they would have gone bust. He changed the kit as a rebirth as the old cardiff was rotten to the core thanks to Peter Risdale and co.. He's the kind of investor who is saving football clubs.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cardiff owner has said they aren't going to spend stupid amounts of money in the summer.

Straight back down i reckon.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> The owner saved cardiff. If he didnt invest they would have gone bust. He changed the kit as a rebirth as the old cardiff was rotten to the core thanks to Peter Risdale and co.. He's the kind of investor who is saving football clubs.


If it were anyone but you I doubt you'd be believing what you've just written. The man's an utter snake who's out to make a profit off of the club and he'll go to any lengths to get it. Changing the traditional club kit to try and capitalise on Asian marketing strategies whilst remaining blissfully unaware that the reason United and Liverpool sell millions of shirts in Asia has little to do with the colour of the kits but rather their history, legacy and assortment of legendary players and managers at both clubs.

He talked about renaming the club again in the hopes of maximising revenue without any care and attention for what a football club should be about and sadly so many numpties in the Cardiff support have bought into his sinister ways because they're dreaming of playing United, Chelsea & Arsenal twice a season. The core, spirit and soul of what Cardiff used to be about has been ripped from the club and now they're nothing but a plastic entity on par with QPR.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Robinson has been getting games on loan at Wolves, I think. Suso should definitely be starting games though, I'm not sure if Coates will even be at the club next season, but it wouldn't do any harm to let him start the remaining games to put him in the shop window.


didn't know he got loaned out. thats okay then. 

Coates will stay, if he doesn't we'll have to sign 2 CBs unless Rodgers is planning on playing Kelly at CB which would be a good move tbh.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Think Cardiff will stay up, their home form will probably save them


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> If it were anyone but you I doubt you'd be believing what you've just written. The man's an utter snake who's out to make a profit off of the club and he'll go to any lengths to get it. Changing the traditional club kit to try and capitalise on Asian marketing strategies whilst remaining blissfully unaware that the reason United and Liverpool sell millions of shirts in Asia has little to do with the colour of the kits but rather their history, legacy and assortment of legendary players and managers at both clubs.
> 
> He talked about renaming the club again in the hopes of maximising revenue without any care and attention for what a football club should be about and sadly so many numpties in the Cardiff support have bought into his sinister ways because they're dreaming of playing United, Chelsea & Arsenal twice a season. The core, spirit and soul of what Cardiff used to be about has been ripped from the club and now they're nothing but a plastic entity on par with QPR.


He changed the kit to make it amazingly the welsh national side colours to promote the club in asia as the little club from wales taking on the giants. All makes sense marketing wise for a welsh club to be in the welsh national kit. Of course he is out to make profit only idiots enter the business world with the intention to lose money.

The core, spirit and soul of cardiff went bust. That club died. Peter Risdale killed it when he tried the same thing of wasting money. Not the malaysians fault they ACTUALLY have a plan to MAKE money. Do you think the cardiff fans would rather be getting promoted to premiership or playing in the welsh league division three because that was the two options.

Professional football clubs should be about making money. They are businesses. They make money from the local community. They should actually be doing alot more in the communities to make this money but the whole point of a football club is to make money. The ONLY disgusting thing is how long Football clubs have been allowed to get away with running at a loss, running whilst under crippling debts and fleecing fans out of money without putting anything back into their community's.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> didn't know he got loaned out. thats okay then.
> 
> Coates will stay, if he doesn't we'll have to sign 2 CBs unless Rodgers is planning on playing Kelly at CB which would be a good move tbh.


Coates really should have gone on loan in January, looked nervous and shakey nearly every time I've seen him this season.

Prediciton: Newcastle 2-3 Liverpool :sturridge

THREE MIUNTES OF UTTER DOMINATION. AGGER


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

GOT DEM MOVES LIKE AGGER. 1-0 :lmao at that defense


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Coutinho is great.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> He changed the kit to make it amazingly the welsh national side colours to promote the club in asia as the little club from wales taking on the giants. All makes sense marketing wise for a welsh club to be in the welsh national kit. Of course he is out to make profit only idiots enter the business world with the intention to lose money.
> 
> The core, spirit and soul of cardiff went bust. That club died. Peter Risdale killed it when he tried the same thing of wasting money. Not the malaysians fault they ACTUALLY have a plan to MAKE money. Do you think the cardiff fans would rather be getting promoted to premiership or playing in the welsh league division three because that was the two options.
> 
> Professional football clubs should be about making money. They are businesses. They make money from the local community. They should actually be doing alot more in the communities to make this money but the whole point of a football club is to make money. The ONLY disgusting thing is how long Football clubs have been allowed to get away with running at a loss, running whilst under crippling debts and fleecing fans out of money without putting anything back into their community's.


Oh sod off with him having an agenda to raise the profile of Wales. He did to try and rebrand the club to become something he perceived would make more money. It had nothing to do with generosity or integrity. He did for his own benefit and because in his mind Cardiff playing in red represents a better use of marketing to conquer international markets as he put it. Of course he's looking to make money. The lengths he's going to when talking about rebranding and renaming the club to achieve this however is truly sickening and shows him to be everything that's wrong with the game.

Ah of course, its all about the grand Premier League. If you're not playing Man Utd every season you're a tinpot club who should be aspiring to play in the biggest league in the world. Not every club has to aspire to be a Premier League club. Pride in your community and town is transferred into the football club and shouldn't be conditional upon success. I know lads of various clubs who pray they don't go near the Premier League because they know the greed, commercialism and fickle nature of supporters will cause their club to lose its meaning and standing for what it once represented. Plenty of Cardiff fans were able to recongise becoming a Premier League club was fruitless if they had to change everything about the history of the club in order to get there.

Cardiff are a joke of a club today. They're run by someone who's goal is purely money and to turn a club into his vision. He has no care, no respect and no love for what Cardiff means to the people within the city and throughout the country depending on where they're located. He's successfully rebranded the image and identity of the club to better reflect his idea of marketing and promotion, has talked in depth about re-designing the name of the club to once again attract sponsors and more revenue. Sure clubs need to be self sufficient but when you sign off on everything that made your club special to you with its image and history simply because 'playing in red opens up new adventures in the Premier League' I scoff at anyone sad enough to buy that their club needs to be re-designed and that annual trips to Old Trafford & Anfield will be worth the sacrifice or rebranding the club.

Done arguing with you now. The man's an utter snake and is hardly a savior or shining example of what other owners should aspire to be. You and me clearly place very separate ideals in what football is about.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

OH MY FUCKING GOD :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:grant


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This is great to watch.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sweaty goal by Liverpool.



Kiz said:


> they don't *have* to
> 
> it'd be really funny if they didn't actually. or send out a bunch of reserves and kids
> 
> rooney, van persie, GNARBY and FLAPPYHANDKI APPRECIATE YOU


Chelsea had to give the guard of honour to our reserves and kids a few years back.










Look at those star names.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Heinze :lol what a prick he was.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yellow card for fuck all there. Just let them at it


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liverpool cruising against Newcastle so far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sweaty goal by Liverpool.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea had to give the guard of honour to our reserves and kids a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those star names.


tbf they weren't exactly being applauded by chelsea's stars

arsenal will put out a full strength team. united should do the same.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

its frustrating to watch this knowing we can play well when there is fuck all to play for. Coutinho is a class above everyone on the pitch right now.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs drawing won't make a difference to the top 4 race. We will lose tomorrow against Utd so it's really a point gained for them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pardew :lol :lol, 8 year contract.......


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> The owner saved cardiff. If he didnt invest they would have gone bust. *He changed the kit as a rebirth as the old cardiff was rotten to the core* thanks to Peter Risdale and co.. He's the kind of investor who is saving football clubs.


All kinds of face-palming happening at this post.

By this reasoning, Arsenal should have changed their colours to pink and their name to The Anti-Violence Peace and Love Club to mark the retirement of Martin Keown.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Oh sod off with him having an agenda to r*aise the profile of Wales*. He did to try and rebrand the club to become something he perceived would make more money. It had nothing to do with generosity or integrity. He did for his own benefit and because in his mind Cardiff playing in red represents a better use of marketing to conquer international markets as he put it. Of course he's looking to make money. The lengths he's going to when talking about rebranding and renaming the club to achieve this however is truly sickening and shows him to be everything that's wrong with the game.
> 
> *WTH where did i say anything about raising the profile of wales?? he was aiming to market the club as the PRIDE OF WALES. The Welsh Dragons etc... *
> 
> Ah of course, its all about the grand Premier League. If you're not playing Man Utd every season you're a tinpot club who should be aspiring to play in the biggest league in the world. Not every club has to aspire to be a Premier League club. Pride in your community and town is transferred into the football club and shouldn't be conditional upon success. I know lads of various clubs who pray they don't go near the Premier League because they know the greed, commercialism and fickle nature of supporters will cause their club to lose its meaning and standing for what it once represented. Plenty of Cardiff fans were able to recongise becoming a Premier League club was fruitless if they had to change everything about the history of the club in order to get there.
> 
> *Cardiff are a joke of a club today.* They're run by someone who's goal is purely money and to turn a club into his vision. He has no care, no respect and no love for what Cardiff means to the people within the city and throughout the country depending on where they're located. He's successfully rebranded the image and identity of the club to better reflect his idea of marketing and promotion, has talked in depth about re-designing the name of the club to once again attract *sponsors and more revenue*. Sure clubs need to be self sufficient but when you sign off on everything that made your club special to you with its image and history simply because 'playing in red opens up new adventures in the Premier League' I scoff at anyone sad enough to buy that their club needs to be re-designed and that annual trips to Old Trafford & Anfield will be worth the sacrifice or rebranding the club.
> 
> 
> Done arguing with you now. The man's an utter snake and is hardly a savior or shining example of what other owners should aspire to be. You and me clearly place very separate ideals in what football is about.


They have always been a joke of a club tbf so nothing new.

How dare a man want to attract new sponsors and increase a clubs revenue.... Damn him to hell.

and he didnt sign it off. It went bust. Cardiff City died. the club was reportedly hours from liquidating because he was taking his time over buying it so the price went lower. If you would rather clubs just worked off what tickets they could sell so that Man Utd could never be caught thats your problem and it is you that is missing the point of what professional football is about. It has ALWAYS been a marketing tool. thats why its on TV to get TV stations money from advertising because it is one of the only things you can guarantee the target market of 18-40 white males will watch.

The 'Spirit' of english football happens in local fields on a sunday when 22 fat pissed up men pretend they can play football and kick lumps out of eachother and call it football. thats the english 'spirit' Football as a pure sport died in the 50's when Bolton, Derby and some shit north east team petitioned to allowed sponsors


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

CAPTAIN HEINZE

also, nice predic there RUSH. Such an optimist :kanye


----------



## CGS

So I come home to see us winning. That's different


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pardew :lol :lol, 8 year contract.......


Not all Pardews fault overachieved last year thanks to getting very few injuries. This year with a tiny squad he's had to contend with half his 1st 11 missing at the same time for long periods. Hard to do whilst keeping your wage bill under £40m a year.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL Perch

shocking header


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Think Cardiff will stay up, their home form will probably save them


Their home form's been pretty shite lately. Drew today, recently too with Derby, lost to Peterborough too.

To any United fans, Wilfred Zaha looks like he could do with another 5 years on loan in the Championship. To say he looks raw is an understatement. Very average! A big tart too who like a dive as well. He contributed nothing today against our fifth choice left back in Josh Morris.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> All kinds of face-palming happening at this post.
> 
> By this reasoning, Arsenal should have changed their colours to pink and their name to The Anti-Violence Peace and Love Club to mark the retirement of Martin Keown.


Did the retirement of martin keown mean the club would go bust and have to cease trading?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Glen Johnson going for the ankle lock :kurt


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Poorly executed reversal into the Ankle Lock there by Glen, he really needs a holiday.

Bring on Wisdom please.

Green Light you son of a bitch. Ninja'd :kurt


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Did the retirement of martin keown mean the club would go bust and have to cease trading?


So, because this guy is rich and fancies himself in the football world, he can piss away a club's history and tradition and you're fine with that, encourage it even?



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So I come home to see us winning. That's different


You're going to win the league now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> They have always been a joke of a club tbf so nothing new.
> 
> How dare a man want to attract new sponsors and increase a clubs revenue.... Damn him to hell.
> 
> and he didnt sign it off. It went bust. Cardiff City died. the club was reportedly hours from liquidating because he was taking his time over buying it so the price went lower. *If you would rather clubs just worked off what tickets they could sell so that Man Utd could never be caught* thats your problem and it is you that is missing the point of what professional football is about. It has ALWAYS been a marketing tool. thats why its on TV to get TV stations money from advertising because it is one of the only things you can guarantee the target market of 18-40 white males will watch.
> 
> The 'Spirit' of english football happens in local fields on a sunday when 22 fat pissed up men pretend they can play football and kick lumps out of eachother and call it football. thats the english 'spirit' Football as a pure sport died in the 50's when Bolton, Derby and some shit north east team petitioned to allowed sponsors


They might not have been successful historically compared to other clubs, but at least they had tradition, respect and were rooted in a semblance of history and respect for what came before them. How would you react to Arsenal playing in Green and Yellow and renamed something catchy because a new owner took one look at the club and summised:

"Have they achieved any success under this Bluebirds brand?," he asked "So why do we hold onto something that hasn't achieved much success?" 

Because that's what its all about isn't it? Success. If you're not in the Premier League and not looking to become a dynamic power in football you've got no ambition etc. Maybe the people of Cardiff aspired for success but were content and realistic that success in football especially today comes with a price which would appear unlikely for a club of their size and position. When you have to change the identity, image and tradition of your club all in the name of 'success' then I question the morals of anyone who calls themselves a supporter. 

Why does Cardiff not winning a trophy under the Bluebird moniker matter? It shouldn't. Football clubs don't exist for the day they win a trophy, they exist as a representation of a community. They exist to given men 90 minutes on the weekend to call a referee every name under the sun and let off steam from his working week. They exist to give children a sense of attachment to a club who will form for better or worse numerous lasting memories in their lifetime. "Oh but you didn't have much success under the Bluebird name..so I'm changing it" doesn't wash with me.

The man held the club to ransom. He threatened to withdraw his funding and money that would save the club if they refused to abide by his demands. What qualifies him of all people to decide that a club's identity isn't doing the business and needs evolving? The fact he threatened to flog the club off to a new owner 'if fans persisted in being rude to him' should alert you to the man's ideals. He wants to personally monopolise this club because he has power and control. 

Cardiff City no longer exists to serve the people of Cardiff and give them something to support. They exist to entertain the notions of a businessman as evidenced by his petty threats to walk away from the club if they don't play by his rules. The man even casually remarked he doesn't care if the fans are dissatisified with him, so long as he has a majority. Yes football clubs today have to be managed with appropriate business sense to avoid going bankrupt but my god you don't treat your club's supporters like a bunch of shareholders who's sole investment in a business is money orientated. Its frankly disgusting.

Also :lmao @ the bolded part. If you truly think my agenda is to preserve the status quo of Manchester United you honestly haven't a clue. Aside from the fact I regularly profess to be against what United currently stands for in terms of expansive commercialism and their ideals and as someone who continuously says I allign myself more in line with the principles of FC United of Manchester as opposed to Man Utd you're deluded if you think I honestly care about United's dominance when expressing my opinion. I look at football and what I love about it far differently than you. If you offered me unlimited success in exchange for rebranding everything I love about my club, I'd turn you down. I can't support a club I cannot identify with.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Tiote wants a red, early summer holidays.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> The 'Spirit' of english football happens in local fields on a sunday when 22 fat pissed up men pretend they can play football and kick lumps out of eachother and call it football. thats the english 'spirit' Football as a pure sport died in the 50's when Bolton, Derby and some shit north east team petitioned to allowed sponsors


Where do you fit into this, oh grand Bury first team player?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> So, because this guy is rich and fancies himself in the football world, he can piss away a club's history and tradition and you're fine with that, encourage it even?


He didnt piss it away. IT WENT BUST. The Bluebirds died. all that was awaiting them was liquidation and explusion from the league.




WOOLCOCK said:


> They might not have been successful historically compared to other clubs, but at least they had tradition, respect and were rooted in a semblance of history and respect for what came before them. How would you react to Arsenal playing in Green and Yellow and renamed something catchy because a new owner took one look at the club and summised:
> 
> "Have they achieved any success under this Bluebirds brand?," he asked "So why do we hold onto something that hasn't achieved much success?"
> 
> *Again two choice a club going bust or a club staying alive in a different colour shirt which do you chose.*
> 
> Because that's what its all about isn't it? Success. If you're not in the Premier League and not looking to become a dynamic power in football you've got no ambition etc. Maybe the people of Cardiff aspired for success but were content and realistic that success in football especially today comes with a price which would appear unlikely for a club of their size and position. When you have to change the identity, image and tradition of your club all in the name of 'success' then I question the morals of anyone who calls themselves a supporter.
> 
> *they clearly we'rent hense why the club went bust for overextending themselves and being badly in debt*
> 
> Why does Cardiff not winning a trophy under the Bluebird moniker matter? It shouldn't. Football clubs don't exist for the day they win a trophy, they exist as a representation of a community. *They exist to given men 90 minutes on the weekend to call a referee every name under the sun and let off steam from his working week. *They exist to give children a sense of attachment to a club who will form for better or worse numerous lasting memories in their lifetime. "Oh but you didn't have much success under the Bluebird name..so I'm changing it" doesn't wash with me.
> 
> *Laughable. but again very true. And also why the enlgish spirit is not worth keeping. Again im sure the sensible Cardiff fans are much happier still having a football club as the only other option was not having one.*
> 
> The man held the club to ransom. He threatened to withdraw his funding and money that would save the club if they refused to abide by his demands. What qualifies him of all people to decide that a club's identity isn't doing the business and needs evolving? The fact he threatened to flog the club off to a new owner 'if fans persisted in being rude to him' should alert you to the man's ideals. He wants to personally monopolise this club because he has power and control.
> 
> *And rightly so. If he cant make any money back from HIS marketign idea why should he reinvest his money into a failing system... The club was dead. He gave the fans a choice. I take over and remake your club and make it mine or your club can die and ill go elsewhere. Why should he lose money. its business.*
> 
> Cardiff City no longer exists to serve the people of Cardiff and give them something to support. They exist to entertain the notions of a businessman as evidenced by his petty threats to walk away from the club if they don't play by his rules. The man even casually remarked he doesn't care if the fans are dissatisified with him, so long as he has a majority. Yes football clubs today have to be managed with appropriate business sense to avoid going bankrupt but my god you don't treat your club's supporters like a bunch of shareholders who's sole investment in a business is money orientated. Its frankly disgusting.
> 
> *All football clubs exist to make money. All clubs ONLY care about money through the turnstyles you are extremely naive if you think ANY football chairman sits at his desk thinking i hope Frank comes this weekend. Wonder how Frank thinks the season is going. Every fan is just a faceless cheque to the football club. Which is why i also find it ridiculous that fans fight over football. Because club doesnt give two shits about you. As long as there is someone in the seat they dont give a fuck who it is.*
> 
> Also :lmao @ the bolded part. If you truly think my agenda is to preserve the status quo of Manchester United you honestly haven't a clue. Aside from the fact I regularly profess to be against what United currently stands for in terms of expansive commercialism and their ideals and as someone who continuously says I allign myself more in line with the principles of FC United of Manchester as opposed to Man Utd you're deluded if you think I honestly care about United's dominance when expressing my opinion. I look at football and what I love about it far differently than you. If you offered me unlimited success in exchange for rebranding everything I love about my club, I'd turn you down. I can't support a club I cannot identify with.


It was a question not a statement. I see you are very naive over what footballs intentions are. what the clubs intentions are and why football is used in mainstream media... Go do some research on it then come back.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Tiote wants a red, early summer holidays.


The guy has no discipline, something like 30 yellow cards in 70 games


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hendo

Coutinho really is class.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

With your awful grammar and sentence structure I'm stunned someone published a book that you scripted, Gunner.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

le sigh


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Coutinho gonna win the World Cup for Brazil by himself

Phil♥


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That was fucking sexy by Coutinho. Great finish by Sturridge. Suarez who? :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


:lmao 

Also :sturridge. How much did we pay for Coutinho again? Whatever it was it wasn't enough tbh. Hopefully he can carry this on to next season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wasn't it like 10 mil for Coutinho? Kid is class.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> wasn't it like 10 mil for Coutinho? Kid is class.


Just checked. 10million euros it seems so only like £8m :lol beautiful 

4 - 0 :sturridge


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

4-0. This is rape. Didn't even let them have any lube. Newcastle clearly does not give a fuck .


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd say Liverpool are probably safe now after this result.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

My GOD :mark: This is very similar to that Newcastle 0-5 Liverpool game a few years ago on that same weekend that DJ got pummeled with self defense for hating Phil Collins :stevie

Fantasy Points everywhere


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i remember saying how good coutinho would be


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Final time I'm responding now because I'm honestly sick of having to continue a conversation where you twist every argument I make into something that suits your agenda.



Gunner14 said:


> He didnt piss it away. IT WENT BUST. The Bluebirds died. all that was awaiting them was liquidation and explusion from the league.
> 
> Again two choice a club going bust or a club staying alive in a different colour shirt which do you chose.


Where was it mentioned Cardiff had to be rebranded? Yes no Cardiff fan would have liked to see their club die before them, but the people in talks to form AFC Cardiff clearly demonstrate any form of liquidation would not have killed Cardiff as a club. The fans would have found a way to forming a new club and starting from scratch. Him giving them the money to continue to remain in business does not give him the exclusive right to remodel the image and identity of the club to suit his ideals. You're arguing like any club faced with liquidation has to have their kit, badge and name possibly rebranded by an owner. This isn't the case. The man saw an opportunity to take a club, rebrand it to what he pictured would be a success and hold the club over a barrell with his demands. Smart businessman. A cunt in every other respect.



Gunner14 said:


> they clearly we'rent hense why the club went bust for overextending themselves and being badly in debt


How is this relevant to the part you quoted? The board mismanaged Cardiff, no denying that. My quote was centred on Vincent Tan's argument that Cardiff's lack of success gave him the right ro rebrand the club. As if support for your club is conditional upon success, when it shouldn't be and isn't to a number of football fans. His argument that Cardiff hadn't won anything, thus the club was broken and the 'brand' in need of repair is asinine. By this logic, should Arsenal be in line for future rebranding if they hit a spell where a lack of success 'embarasses' the club? Tan is talking as if Cardiff fans should be thankful that he saved them from a club that couldn't achieve success, whereas I'm pretty positive that a majority of Cardiff fans supported the club through thick and thin and weren't going to thank a man for removing their image and tradition because they'd won little under that kit.



Gunner14 said:


> Laughable. but again very true. And also why the enlgish spirit is not worth keeping. Again im sure the sensible Cardiff fans are much happier still having a football club as the only other option was not having one.


Or you know, he could have saved the club and then worked to manage them better to avoid financial disaster rearing its ugly head. Nowhere was 'rebrand every facet about the club' on the agenda. To many Cardiff City did die when he stripped them of their crest, badge and iconic kit. Tan didn't need to doctor the kit when pumping money into the club, he did so because he wanted power, control and saw Cardiff as a means to an end. A chance for him to run a club his way and see if he could market his vision to the world. Any chairman who threatens to offload a club petulantly because supporters 'are rude to me' clearly isn't playing with a full deck of cards.



Gunner14 said:


> And rightly so. If he cant make any money back from HIS marketign idea why should he reinvest his money into a failing system... The club was dead. He gave the fans a choice. I take over and remake your club and make it mine or your club can die and ill go elsewhere. Why should he lose money. its business.


Lordy lordy. What gives him the right to remake the club? Why does Cardiff not winning umpteen trophies matter? Why is the image and colour of the kit up for rebranding because they're not pioneers of world football? Tan is talking as if Cardiff fans care only about success. As if they should be embarassed to have never played in the reformatted Premier League. He talks as a man who's only familiar with success and can't accept to some people they support their club in spite of poor results. The argument that the club was weak and he's somehow saving it for the benefit of the fans is asinine. He's made every decision not for the benefit of Cardiff fans, but because in his mind he thinks rebranding is essential. How would you feel if someone redesigned everything about Arsenal and used the argument that not enough success made his decision viable? If Man Utd started playing in yellow tomorrow, had the crest/badge redesigned and had the nickname altered to something more marketable I would never set foot in the ground again. How can you support a club you cannot identify with on any level?



Gunner14 said:


> All football clubs exist to make money. All clubs ONLY care about money through the turnstyles you are extremely naive if you think ANY football chairman sits at his desk thinking i hope Frank comes this weekend. Wonder how Frank thinks the season is going. Every fan is just a faceless cheque to the football club. Which is why i also find it ridiculous that fans fight over football. Because club doesnt give two shits about you. As long as there is someone in the seat they dont give a fuck who it is.


Again, this makes no sense given what you were replying to. My argument wasn't that a chairman sits there hoping certain individuals enter through the turnstile every other Saturday. My argument was that a football club to its fans represents a sense of attachment, especially for children. Tan's reasoning that the club not achieving success in of itself gave him the right to alter the club bothers me because it perceives that to him fans only care about success, which isn't true. A club means more to its fans than just achieving success. Its part of their identity, something they have grown up with for a considerable number of years. You can't equate this the same way you'd look at a failing business. Customers have little attachment to a product, whereas football fans do have an attachment that goes well beyond mere marketing. Generally a football fan when he supports a club will not deviate from that club. You can't equate reasoning in the boardroom aimed at marketing a new product at christmas for how to run a football club. Sure a club needs good management to spend what it can afford, but its fans (note not customers) will always be there. Tan's reasoning that Cardiff was in need of rebranding is pathetic. No club 'needs' to be rebranded.



Gunner14 said:


> It was a question not a statement. I see you are very naive over what footballs intentions are. what the clubs intentions are and why football is used in mainstream media... Go do some research on it then come back.


Ah, the typical Gunner self arrogance and condescending tone to someone he's arguing with. I was wondering when this would rear its ugly little head again. Continue to astound me with your chronic ignorance and arrogance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why can't we play like this every week?


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao at Gunner14 telling GOATCOCK to go do some research. Pretty sure he's the guy that people doing research go to.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Because DA PRESSURE is off.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm amazed at how much bite Liverpool's attack has.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm more amazed at how shite Newcastle is really.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Borini sighting


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Why can't we play like this every week?


Probably because you don't play teams as bad as us every week


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Wigan had beat us today, then Newcastle would only be three points off relegation. They're five off as it stands, so not completely out of it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Soooooo... how many police horses to get punched tonight?


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

They're really sinking their teeth into that Newcastle defence.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> I'm amazed at how much bite Liverpool's attack has.


It's all down to Coutinho's *INCIS*_or_*IVE* through balls 8*D





















Don't think that works :downing


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking Borini scored :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

BORINI :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

BORINI, ahahahahahahahahahahaha. 5-0.

red for debuchy. should've been a straight red


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

C'mon Pool 5 more and Newcastle will have the same GD as Villa :hesk2


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Goodnight Debuchy :lmao

Such a stupid tackle


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RED CARD :terry 

Fuck it, throw on Jonjo, MORE ATTACKERS

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

HENDO!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao this is disgusting


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hendo BRACE :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

HENDO with a double. fucking brilliant :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










No words


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What the hell is going on with Newcastle? :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DIS ONE MAN TEAM :kobe3


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Some people will say this is a fluke score, but Liverpool have fought tooth and nail for this result.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> What the fuck is going on?


Burial.

:hendo


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That red card followed by the Henderson goal was a real kick in the teeth.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

mghendowithabeard :hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4 :hendo5


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> Burial.
> 
> :hendo


Damn I caan't rep you again but DAT SIG :datass


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Brendo showing no mercy. Jonjo and Suso coming on and they're hungry for dem goals too. Double figures incoming.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Brendo showing no mercy. Jonjo and Suso coming on and they're hungry for dem goals too. Double figures incoming.


Yep, Newcastle better BRACE themselves.



(Okay, pretty sure that's the bottom of the barrel.)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Final time I'm responding now because I'm honestly sick of having to continue a conversation where you twist every argument I make into something that suits your agenda.
> 
> *Have no agenda. your points have no merit. Not a single point has been twisted.*
> 
> Where was it mentioned Cardiff had to be rebranded? Yes no Cardiff fan would have liked to see their club die before them, but the people in talks to form AFC Cardiff clearly demonstrate any form of liquidation would not have killed Cardiff as a club. The fans would have found a way to forming a new club and starting from scratch. Him giving them the money to continue to remain in business does not give him the exclusive right to remodel the image and identity of the club to suit his ideals. You're arguing like any club faced with liquidation has to have their kit, badge and name possibly rebranded by an owner. This isn't the case. The man saw an opportunity to take a club, rebrand it to what he pictured would be a success and hold the club over a barrell with his demands. Smart businessman. A cunt in every other respect.
> 
> *Starting from scratch in the welsh 3rd division. Again like the quesiton i asked you where you rather be in the welsh 3rd division or the english premiership. Again he didnt hold them over a barrel. He told them EXACTLY what would happen long before the papers were signed. Its not his fault no1 else was interested in saving the club.*
> 
> 
> 
> How is this relevant to the part you quoted? The board mismanaged Cardiff, no denying that. My quote was centred on Vincent Tan's argument that Cardiff's lack of success gave him the right ro rebrand the club. As if support for your club is conditional upon success, when it shouldn't be and isn't to a number of football fans. His argument that Cardiff hadn't won anything, thus the club was broken and the 'brand' in need of repair is asinine. By this logic, should Arsenal be in line for future rebranding if they hit a spell where a lack of success 'embarasses' the club. Tan is talking as if Cardiff fans should be thankful that he saved them from a club that couldn't achieve success, whereas I'm pretty positive that a majority of Cardiff fans supported the club through thick and thin and weren't going to thank a man for removing their image and tradition because they'd won little under that kit.
> 
> *Its his club. the club was broken and dead and about to liquidate. If he CHOOSES to change the club to make it more marketable to make money to help the club compete thats logical. Again he removed it as a rebirth of the club because the old club was dead.
> His questioning of why the fans wanted to hold onto it was funny and showed he doesnt care about the fans yes. But again he gave the fans a choice. My club or ill let you die. Your choice. Alot of fans took the die option and no longer associate with the red cardiff. That was a choice he allowed the fans to make. Again as already stated if Arsenal are going to go bust and someone comes in and says im going to save your club but were going to play in Gold Kits and the red and white shirt can be the away kit and well still have a club but instead of being the Gunners we're going to be the Bullets id be like great stuff give us your cash ill just buy the away kit though do me a favour though sack wenger cos he's a prick. wouldnt bother me. Rather have Arsenal in a different colur than no arsenal. Like i said the club doesnt give a shit about me. I care about the club. id rather it be alive than dead regardless of kit colour. *
> 
> 
> Or you know, he could have saved the club and then worked to manage them better to avoid financial disaster rearing its ugly head. Nowhere was 'rebrand every facet about the club' on the agenda. To many Cardiff City did die when he stripped them of their crest, badge and iconic kit. Tan didn't need to doctor the kit when pumping money into the club, he did so because he wanted power, control and saw Cardiff as a means to an end. A chance for him to run a club his way and see if he could market his vision to the world. Any chairman who threatens to offload a club petulantly because supporters 'are rude to me' clearly isn't playing with a full deck of cards.
> 
> *Funny you say this because the save cardiff city dont let us play in red stuff started 10 months before he bought the club. Of course he wanted to use cardiff to make profit thats what business men do they buy failing businesses and improve them.*
> 
> Lordy lordy. What gives him the right to remake the club? Why does Cardiff not winning umpteen trophies matter? Why is the image and colour of the kit up for rebranding because they're not pioneers of world football. Tan is talking as if Cardiff fans care only about success. As if they should be embarassed to have never played in the reformatted Premier League. He talks as a man who's only familiar with success and can't accept to some people they support their club in spite of poor results. The argument that the club was weak and he's somehow saving it for the benefit of the fans is asinine. He's made every decision not for the benefit of Cardiff fans, but because in his mind he thinks rebranding is essential. How would you feel if someone redesigned everything about Arsenal and used the argument that not enough success made his decision viable? If Man Utd started playing in yellow tomorrow, had the crest/badge redesigned and had the nickname altered to something more marketable I would never set foot in the ground again. How can you support a club you cannot identify with on any level?
> 
> *To be fair if you only support a football club because of the colour of its home kit then you are the one not playing with a full deck of cards. Why do you suport manchester United then theyve had 6 different home kit colours and also changed their name.
> 
> His arguement wasnt not enough success. his arguement was the money potential of rebranding. He laughed at the supporters who would rather see a club die than play in red with the success jibe. Again proving no club gives a shit about its fans they just want the cheques*
> 
> 
> Again, this makes no sense given what you were replying to. My argument wasn't that a chairman sits there hoping certain individuals enter through the turnstile every other Saturday. My argument was that a football club to its fans represents a sense of attachment, especially for children. Tan's reasoning that the club not achieving success in of itself gave him the right to alter the club bothers me because it perceives that to him fans only care about success, which isn't true. A club means more to its fans than just achieving success. Its part of their identity, something they have grown up with for a considerable number of years. You can't equate this the same way you'd look at a failing business. Customers have little attachment to a product, whereas football fans do have an attachment that goes well beyond mere marketing. Generally a football fan when he supports a club will not deviate from that club. You can't equate reasoning in the boardroom aimed at marketing a new product at christmas for how to run a football club. Sure a club needs good management to spend what it can afford, but its fans (note not customers) will always be there. Tan's reasoning that Cardiff was in need of rebranding is pathetic. No club 'needs' to be rebranded.
> 
> *Alot of clubs need to be rebranded. Millwall for a start.. They rebranded themselves numerous times. Changing of a badge is a form of rebranding how often does that happen. Changing your kit is another for of rebranding. All centres around making money. Fans are consumers always have been always will be. *
> 
> Ah, the typical Gunner self arrogance and condescending tone to someone he's arguing with. I was wondering when this would rear its ugly little head again. Continue to astound me with your chronic ignorance and arrogance.


Suggesting you educate yourself on the reasons of globalisation and the mass media interest in sport is not arrogance its helping you better yourself. :cool2


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

While everyone is focusing on the Do not die Wigan and the BRAVE Villa everyone is forgetting Newcastle are still in the mix. Wigan have a game in hand and Villa still gotta play Monday. Both teams to stay up over Newcastle? Who knows :hesk2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wouldn't want to be a horse in the Tyne and Wear area tonight


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Yep, Newcastle better BRACE themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> (Okay, pretty sure that's the bottom of the barrel.)


I think I reached the bottom a few pages back with _INCISor_IVE :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

could you imagine how brutal the raping of Newcastle's squad would be if they got relegated? :lol Everyone would be picking them apart.

^^^ both of your puns lacked bite.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> could you imagine how brutal the raping of Newcastle's squad would be if they got relegated? :lol Everyone would be picking them apart.
> 
> ^^^ both of your puns lacked bite.


Dibs on Cabaye :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So we're one of the top scoring teams in the Prem and have the second most clean sheets? Yet we're still in 7th?

What the absolute fuck is going On? Some spanner has obviously added up the points totals wrong


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Dibs on Cabaye :brodgers


Well that's fucked the whole transfer window up.

Dibsing before the end of the season is bad form, CGS. Bad fucking form.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We'll get hammered next week by big andy and West Ham (pun intended) and Arsenal will beat us on the final day. Only hope we have of picking up any more points is against QPE but I'm not exactly optimistic about that. Just gotta hope Wigan don't pick up enough points to stay up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Well that's fucked the whole transfer window up.
> 
> Dibsing before the end of the season is bad form, CGS. Bad fucking form.


Come at Me Bruh :fergie 

Plus You guys have already tried to indirectly put dibs on Lewandowski :side: 



DwayneAustin said:


> So we're one of the top scoring teams in the Prem and have the second most clean sheets? Yet we're still in 7th?
> 
> What the absolute fuck is going On? Some spanner has obviously added up the points totals wrong


Simply put when we play bad we play BAD. But when we play good we damn near destroy teams. Hell We beat Swansea 5-0, Wigan 4-0, Noriwch 5 - 0 & 5-2, Fulham 4 - 0 and then now Newcastle 6 - 0. Thats 29 out of 67 Goals from 7 Matches :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

if only liverpool could play norwich every week


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

7 more years


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Coutinho > Oscar

In my humble opinion


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anyone believe me now? :lmao We're gone, simple as. 

:buried


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho > Oscar
> 
> In my humble opinion


This opinion should only be reserved for Coutinho's mum.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho > Oscar
> 
> In my humble opinion


Truth spoken.

Phil left Newcastle in such a state of disarray that, by the end, even Hendo felt too embarrassed to celebrate his second goal in his usual :mark: like fashion.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Heyy, there, Geordie boys.

Falling down the league so fancy free.

:vince5

R.I.P in peace.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The changing expressions of Gerrard are brilliant.. :lmao

Would rep, gotta spread it around first.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



IncapableNinja said:


> Heyy, there, Geordie boys.
> 
> Falling down the league so fancy free.
> 
> :vince5
> 
> *R.I.P in peace.*


Rest in peace in peace.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan are gone. 5 behind Newcastle with 4 to play. Don't see Wigan getting the points this time unfortunately.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AKyR4f9ylEY

:lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

JOEL what the hell were you thinking for that goal?


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lol Newcastle got hammered.

What a dreadful mixup between Figueroa and Robles as Bale scores a very flukey goal. Just disastrous stuff there but Wigan responded back with a goal very quickly. I wanted Wigan to win this, sucks that Boyce scored an own goal. I don't think Wigan will survive now. I hope they go on to beat WBA and Swansea in their next games. Hope Villa lose against Sunderland and Norwich.

The good thing is that Spurs didn't take the 3 points today so as a Gooner I'm pleased. Would be great if Swansea get a great result against Chelsea tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Tackle by danny fox was a fucking disgrace.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Tackle by danny fox was a fucking disgrace.


It's one of the worse tackles I've seen this season in the Prem. IMO only the Mcnamanam tackle was worse and the fact that Reid was not at all hurt after it is maybe a Minor Miracle and I don't how the Southampton fans who saw that incident right of them could be shocked that he got a red for it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> It's one of the worse tackles I've seen this season in the Prem. IMO only the Mcnamanam tackle was worse and the fact that Reid was not at all hurt after it is maybe a Minor Miracle and I don't how the Southampton fans who saw that incident right of them could be shocked that he got a red for it


Was a shocker and Reid can count himself lucky especially with his injury record. Showed some restraint aswell should have nutted him :lol 

But yeah horror tackle from fox but he is your typical pub type player imo much like hutton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> @MandyHenryMedia: Sir Alex on Lewandowski:"I don’t think they will sell to Bayern.I think they will let his contract run out or sell him somewhere else" #mufc





> SAF on Lewandowski: “Have I got room for him? I can find room for anybody.”


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lol you can just imagine it now we'll sign a striker and a winger along with zaha and that'll be it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#AlanShearerAnalysis:

He tackled with two feet, it was a two footed tackle.
The player handled the ball, therefore it was handball.
They scored more goals than the opposition, they won the game.
It was raining at the game today, it made the pitch wet.
This lad's got everything, he's quick, he's fast, he's got pace.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DAT ANALYSIS.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-want-liverpool-boss-1857804

:brodgers


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-want-liverpool-boss-1857804
> 
> :brodgers


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I thought Phil Neville was excellent on Match of the Day tonight


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I always thought united could use more wingers and strikers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If you're a Southampton fan, Danny Fox being sent off is the greatest thing ever. Tottenham could have destroyed us next week if he was in the team. Every team targets him. May move Clyne to left back till Shaw is back or maybe just maybe we finally see Forren play.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-city-want-liverpool-boss-1857804
> 
> :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

rodgers managing city?
benitez desperate to manage city?

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool mirror.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

well benitez does have that great CL record 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:hendo :hendo :hendo












Hank Scorpio said:


> Coutinho > Oscar
> 
> In my humble opinion





Sleeper said:


> This opinion should only be reserved for Coutinho's mum.


:kobe he's certainly outperformed him this season. Cracking buy for us, and much cheaper than Oscar.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Elliot had a shocker. Got himself caught in no man's land for a couple of the other goals as well. Thanks for that rep btw Shep, really brightened my day


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*































thread always needs more Hendo :hendo


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:fergie

looooooooooooool @ Newcastle.

Be interesting to see what team Fergie fields tonight.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lol @ Wolves fans raging at the Molineux yesterday


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United, I dont ask for much, but please

be merciless


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


>







-Similar kind of freekicks that both ended up in the goal(even though Xabi's was further out)
-Both games ended 6-0
-Both wear #14
-Both are CMs

:hmm:

He has been reincarnated as a Mackem and has returned to us. His smouldering good looks may have been replaced with a look of constant gormlessness and he no longer has the ability to grow a ginger beard, but he still has impeccable hair. He is reborn :mark:

Lead us to glory Xabi Henderson :hendo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dear God, im not a religious man

but please let united win today atleast 6-0

amen

but knowing my luck today is the day arsenal get 'revenge' on rvp enaldo


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


> thread always needs more Hendo :hendo


:hendo4



Green Light said:


> Elliot had a shocker. Got himself caught in no man's land for a couple of the other goals as well. Thanks for that rep btw Shep, really brightened my day


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> Dear God, im not a religious man
> 
> but please let united win today atleast 6-0
> 
> amen
> 
> but knowing my luck today is the day arsenal get 'revenge' on rvp enaldo


It's that time of the season where we start raking in the trophies that really matter: the Champions League Heroes' Exit Trophy, the Champions Beater Trophy, and the coveted Top-4 Trophy. :wenger

Wait until the summer too, we will win the holy grail of Football too: the Transfer Profits Trophy. :sad:


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I saw Coutinho get subbed at half time last week, whilst Oscar was busy scoring in the same match.

Coutinho is not better than Oscar. He's playing in a team with no pressure right now and actually playing in a position he is comfortable. Also, Oscar has played TONS of games in his first season in Europe and you can tell he is tired like the most of our other players. Coutinho spent the first season doing nothing for Inter, so he's fresh. Has no pressure on him because Liverpool season is over. Of course he is doing well.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Clattenburg = Shawn Michaels
Stamford Bridge = Canada


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I saw Coutinho get subbed at half time last week, *whilst Oscar was busy scoring in the same match.*
> 
> Coutinho is not better than Oscar. He's playing in a team with no pressure right now and actually playing in a position he is comfortable. Also, Oscar has played TONS of games in his first season in Europe and you can tell he is tired like the most of our other players. Coutinho spent the first season doing nothing for Inter, so he's fresh. Has no pressure on him because Liverpool season is over. Of course he is doing well.


from a header at a set piece due to agger being shite :side: As i said, he's in better form right now and has played better this season (when i say that i obviously mean since coutinho came to the prem). Haven't seen Oscar play overly well lately at all.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What happened to a 3-0 Newcastle win Rush? :brodgers Faith. I did warn you how shite we were :lol

Woke up this morning astonished that Pardew is still in a job. Yes we're in a relegation battle but my gran could set the team up better than he has this season. Yesterday was the most clueless i've ever seen from any side not just Newcastle.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That 1st Spurs goal yesterday :lmao

keeper looked awful


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> What happened to a 3-0 Newcastle win Rush? :brodgers Faith. I did warn you how shite we were :lol
> 
> Woke up this morning astonished that Pardew is still in a job. Yes we're in a relegation battle but my gran could set the team up better than he has this season. Yesterday was the most clueless i've ever seen from any side not just Newcastle.


I was optimistic leading into the City, Arsenal and West Brom games and they broke my spirit. So i went pessimistic and we thrashed Swansea. So now its pessimism all the way. That way i'm never disappointed :argh:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I agree about Oscar being tired. The amount of games Chelsea's team has played, you could see how tired some of their key players are. That's why, in today's game, squad depth > starting 11.




BANKSY said:


> Clattenburg = Shawn Michaels
> Stamford Bridge = Canada


Clattenburg's just a sexy ref, sexyyyy reffff... He's not a toy ref... He's just a sexy ref. Oh wait...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> I agree about Oscar being tired. The amount of games Chelsea's team has played, you could see how tired some of their key players are. That's why, in today's game,* squad depth > starting 11.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clattenburg's just a sexy ref, sexyyyy reffff... He's not a toy ref... He's just a sexy ref. Oh wait...


Jurgen klopp laughs at your comment

we need a klopp smilie


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*^ :klopp

If Van Persie and Carrick start today we win. 

Oscar's been a disappointment in the league this season. The talent is there. He turned it right on vs England but then never really did it to that level in the League. Not sure Chelsea know exactly what to do with him. With Mata in the team he should be playing behind that 3 so he can control the match from the middle. He isn't a winger. 

Coutinho's quality too but don't get carried away by yesterday. The amount of space he had to pick Newcastle off was embarrassing. He'll never get that type of space to pull strings against the good teams. That being said Liverpool will finish top 5 next season with a new goalkeeper and CB.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i think the vision is to expand on Oscar's defensive abilities and general tactical awareness to move him in deeper so he can control the entire game 

kinda like our own modric

unfortunately, a lack of stability, dumbass manager, and a few other things makes this already difficult dream even harder to realise


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Mikel can cover the defending for him when he goes forward. He can get away with not being gifted defensively in that deep playmaker role. He looked perfectly competent defensively deep in midfield at the Olympics though. Different level but still. Fuck, Chelsea could seriously challenge Utd again soon if they keep hold of these youngsters and develop a defence. Oscar, Hazard, Mata, Lukaku, Courtious, etc. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I doubt Courtois ever plays for Chelsea unfortunately. Cech really is back to being one of the top keepers around.

Must win game today.

Cech
Azpi Ivanovic Luiz Cole
Ramires Mikel
Oscar Mata Hazard
Ba

That's what I expect anyway. Although I'd rather:

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Luiz Oscar
Ramires Mata Hazard
Ba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Mikel can cover the defending for him when he goes forward. He can get away with not being gifted defensively in that deep playmaker role. He looked perfectly competent defensively deep in midfield at the Olympics though. Different level but still. Fuck, Chelsea could seriously challenge Utd again soon if they keep hold of these youngsters and develop a defence. Oscar, Hazard, Mata, Lukaku, Courtious, etc. *


haha

yeah, for 2nd.

:hendo


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I didn't say he'd do a good job of covering, just that he'd be there :hendo

I doubt it too Joel :mark:*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> What happened to a 3-0 Newcastle win Rush? :brodgers Faith. I did warn you how shite we were :lol
> 
> Woke up this morning astonished that Pardew is still in a job. Yes we're in a relegation battle but my gran could set the team up better than he has this season. Yesterday was the most clueless i've ever seen from any side not just Newcastle.


He must be in line for the biggest compo package ever if he gets the boot with that 8 year contract. It must be a huge factor in Ashley's decision to get rid. If he was smart he'd have included a specific compensation clause in the contract where he'd only have to pay so much at any point to terminate it.

Be grateful you've not got owners whose defence in court to pay compensation is that "we're a shambles and out of control." The latest episode in Venky's sitcom.

*Edit:*


WWE_TNA said:


> :lol you can just imagine it now we'll sign a striker and a winger along with zaha and that'll be it.


Zaha has to go out on loan next year. He's nowhere near ready for Premier League football, let alone at the standard needed for United.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm going to be watching Carrick very closely today. It seems everyone I speak to thinks he's in the Xavi/Pirlo sort of bracket now, but I've never seen that from him. It will be a very interesting battle between him and Arteta in the middle, and I have a slight suspicion that the Spaniard will get the better of him, but we will see. I'd have to admit that United are the favourites for this game because of their superior attacking players, but it should be a closely fought game. If the match is tied going into the final stages, I can see us being more desperate for the win, so hopefully that will count for something.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal 11/10 United 27/10
SkyBet


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The goal was not my fault yesterday, btw. It was all Figueroa's fault :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cheers, Nige. Call me a bad fan but I have $20 on United winning at 27/10 with Betfair. I'm genuinely surprised that United are so long.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So the loser of the QPR/Reading game is the first team relegated. Let's go Reading :redknapp


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Judging Carrick on one match is a bit short sighted. He isn't in the Xavi/Pirlo bracket. He's been better than Xavi this season but Xavi hasn't been Xavi a lot this season. He's been the best player in the league this season in his position.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> Cheers, Nige. Call me a bad fan but I have $20 on United winning at 27/10 with Betfair. I'm genuinely surprised that United are so long.


Nope, just sensible. I had bets on Rovers to go down this year at 80/1 and went on to make £2.3k off of an original £30 bet at 10/3 of Rovers to go down last season.

I can't believe United are that long either. Very strange. Personally I think it'll be a draw but should be a good game. Following Reading/QPR won't be tough either!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lets go Reading.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I swear I just saw:hendo and:theo running the Manchester marathon outside my house. Also saw 3 guys running in CM Punk shirts and gave the obligatory nod of acknowledgement. PLUS a guy running in bare feet!

QPR vs Reading should be good with both sides going for it.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hoping for a Reading win here. Mainly just to see 'Arry's face...


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> I swear I just saw:hendo and:theo running the Manchester marathon outside my house.


Wouldn't surprise me if it *was* Hendo, he probably runs marathons for his warm-ups and warm-downs. GOAT stamina :hendo

Don't think I'll bother with Reading v QPR, going from watching Liverpool's performance yesterday to watching that would be the equivalent of staring up at a beautiful rainbow for 90 minutes and then suddenly a bird shits in your eyes. Smug :brodgers

Might tune in at the end for the relegation tears though :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good team, Rafa. Starting to get his selections spot on.


----------



## Curry

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Liking the team from Rafa for once. Luiz is so much better in midfield and a game without Mikel will be far more entertaining. Calling 2-1 Chelsea with a dodgy finish.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> Cheers, Nige. Call me a bad fan but I have $20 on United winning at 27/10 with Betfair. I'm genuinely surprised that United are so long.


Cant turn down odds that good. ive got £20 at 9/4 soften the blow of getting spanked a bit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










ew

50 ew's


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the @ARHNILHAM really ruins it


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Jones, Nani,Rooney, RVP
> Subs; Lindegaard, Anderson, Giggs, Hernandez, Cleverley, Kagawa, Buttner


nani starting a game finally

edit: also, when was the last time cleverley started a game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> the @ARHNILHAM really ruins it


i'd debate it improves it.

fuck nike


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee be Podolski upfront and not Theo upfront with Santi on the right and Podolski on the left.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A strong team as promised. I'd have liked to see Chicharito start especially over Rooney, who doesn't deserve to be starting this game. 

Nani getting a game is good to see, hopefully he delivers and not put in a shambolic display (i.e. like he did against Chelsea in the FA Cup replay).


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

0-0 :lmao

both sides down :arry triffic


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good, god. Both these teams deserve to go down after today's game. Fucking shit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What has been watched cannot be unwatched.

:arry looks devastated. Laugh and a joke with everyone.

:redknapp


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:wilkins


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> There are high-fives for some of the more human Arsenal staff and amid all the reunions he (RVP) almost turns into the home side's dressing room. He smilingly remembers in the nick of time.


Robin, you tease.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Eva :wilkins :wilkins


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ramires better just have a knock.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JEKingOfKings said:


> :wilkins


:wilkins

One Day I will bang her...One Day


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

qpr fans should be fuming with their filthy mercenaries.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking Oscar with the touch of a rapist.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> Fucking Oscar with the touch of a rapist.


He's just a rich man's Coutinho.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Phil Jones in midfield again?fpalm Keep him in one position Fergie for fuck sake or just sign another central midfielder in the summer.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Posted by Talksport on 23rd November 2012.



@talkSPORTDrive said:


> I genuinely believe Harry will lead QPR to a higher finish than Spurs under AVB.


:avb1:redknapp


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*A strong team vs Arsenal? Whatever next!

Nani usually brings it vs Arsenal. Would have gone with Rooney in midfield and Kagawa behind RVP again. Fine with the team though. I'd rather Jones getting games at CB than being reserve CB all season. He'll be our #1 CB sooner rather than later.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good to see QPR players & staff laughing & joking at being relegated. Well done lads.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

OSCAR


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's better, kid!


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nearly as good as Phil that.

That counts as an assist in FF for Captain Mata :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

PENALTY :mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THE LEGEND

201

OH MAH GAWD!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal: Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta ©, Ramsey; Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla; Podolski.
Subs: Mannone, Vermaelen, Jenkinson, Monreal, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Gervinho.

Manchester United: De Gea; Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra ©; Valencia, Carrick, Jones, Nani; Rooney, Van Persie.
Subs: Lindegaard, Buttner, Cleverley, Anderson, Giggs, Kagawa, Hernandez.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> THE LEGEND
> 
> 201
> 
> OH MAH GAWD!


Lamps coming on changed the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Posted by Talksport on 23rd November 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> :avb1:redknapp


TALKCHELSEA

Joke of a station.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Nearly as good as Phil that.
> 
> That counts as an assist in FF for Captain Mata :mark:


What's your team name? I haven't paid any attention to anyone other than Rush and BDFW since about November last year.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is the Guard of Honour compulsary or just something done out of respect?

Load of balls



Anark said:


> What's your team name? I haven't paid any attention to anyone other than Rush and BDFW since about November last year.


I'm not in the WF league, if that's what your asking :downing


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hoping for a good game between Arsenal and United with a few goals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh that was nice.

I'll enjoy Chelsea's too next week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Is the Guard of Honour compulsary or just something done out of respect?
> 
> Load of balls
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in the WF league, if that's what your asking :downing


out of respect

a pointless tradition along with the handshake that should mean nothing to anyone other than the players receiving it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmapard 

Sweet, don't need to watch the 2nd half then.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

haha thank you bitch.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WALCOTTTTTT YESSSSSSS!


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cookie was right. Match fixing is going on to help Arsenal!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOLVANPERSIE.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal fans really love that don't they. Van Persie mistake leading to a goal by Walcott. Maybe offside...


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A million years offside.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Meh, we'll still end up slapping these fuckers about.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:theo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lulz. United give up an offside goal.

:kobe3


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> A million years offside.


:lol

Was offside half a meter. Don't exaggerate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ah so now all the evener uppers come after they've won the title.

typical disgusting fa cheats #yolo


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Terrific start for Arsenal. COYG!!!!


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> :lol
> 
> Was offside half a meter. Don't exaggerate.


Half a metre? I have photographic evidence that it was more like five metres:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i blame joe hart for the goal


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Half a metre? I have photographic evidence that it was more like five metres:


I must be seeing shit cause I remember it being much much closer then that. 



Terrible officiating, but RVP's three goals the other day were offside, so whatever.

EDIT: Was it not Arteta who passed the ball?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Not a single fuck has been given by our players for this game.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If that was De Gea... oh wait.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hardly worth a yellow that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can one of the players just beat the shit out of Dowd? We'll take a points deduction, just do it.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Can one of the players just beat the shit out of Dowd? We'll take a points deduction, just do it.


He couldn't fucking wait to join in the guard of honour and clap the champs onto the pitch.


@Destiny, don't believe everything you see. Especially if it's that picture I just posted.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> If that was De Gea... oh wait.


joe hart's fault.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So, whose the drunkest United player on the pitch? My bet is on Jones.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> @Destiny, don't believe everything you see. Especially if it's that picture I just posted.


You had me tripin' son.

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dowd is determined to give us our first red card of the season.

The obese cunt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Van Persie didn't even touch him! :lmao

This is unreal.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RVP slid past Mert's left leg but Mert goes down clutching his right shin :rvp

YELLOW CARD


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking hell RvP. What was that?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Book all the United players!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I see United have adopted the Stoke style of play for this match

United Thugs!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No way we finish with 11.

Not one player looks at it. 11 zombies.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao at Evans trying to headbutt Walcott. Nearly put his back out.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United the new Stoke?

:lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

nasri was sent off for that

typical fa scum


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jesus, as a Liverpool fan watching a load of United players getting booked, even I think this is ridiculous from Dowd. Two tackles and you're off by the looks of it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mata needs a right foot


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

2nd to every fucking ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Put some effort in, you drunk cunts.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wengers ineptness fully highlighted in this first half. can motivate a side to play vs the biggest club in the world but nobody else....


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

fantastic by woij:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Szczesny, the soft cunt.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Who the fuck is this co commentator? He's definitely a United fan and its really annoying. Bias cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i hope ferguson stands up for chezzers and calls him brave.

could've been killed there.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL at another :jones face there


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mark: Please score!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> i hope ferguson stands up for chezzers and calls him brave.
> 
> could've been killed there.


Thank god he's live.

:fergie


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And the nominations for Twat of the Year are...

...Bacary Sagna!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

YOU ARE SO FUCKING CUNT SAGNA. GOD!!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great penalty. Shit tackle from Sagna.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shut your fucking mouth, Arsenal fans.


----------



## CGS

Lolsagna


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Destiny said:


> Great penalty. Shit tackle from Sagna.


Watch the keeper's dive again though, he deffo guesses right, but he takes a feigned step to his right and then just stretches out to his left, leaving half of the side he's diving to completely open.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Watch the keeper's dive again though, he deffo guesses right, but he takes a feigned step to his right and then just stretches out to his left, leaving half of the side he's diving to completely open.


:troll


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

God damn it Sagna.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I thought I wouldn't care about the result but I really want to hammer them now.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Chelsea fans are so quiet when they win. 

Yet spout shit when they lose.

Hmm.


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Strange officiating all around, offside goal, unnecessary bookings. 

That aside, it took us a while to wake up. Great penalty all the same.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

11 United players drunk on the pitch, quite entertaining to watch as it appears Arsenal joined in our 20TH PREMIER LEAGUE TITLE WIN with some of the misplaced passes they've made. Also, with the amount of yellow cards being handed out freely, I'm thinking the players just want to get off early to go to the pub.

Anyway, we started poorly but looked better in the final 10 minutes of the first half. Arsenal have been first to every ball and have added great pressure and were lucky to get the goal, which was offside (whenever have United done that! I mean come on!) but looked really energetic and up for it. However, as time has gone on we've slowly got into the game. Rooney can piss off and finish his kebab, lazy as usual. Nani has looked our best threat going forward and has the beating of Sagna.

Let's see if we sober up second half.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bubzeh said:


> Chelsea fans are so quiet when they win.
> 
> Yet spout shit when they lose.
> 
> Hmm.


As opposed to spouting shit all the time like you do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> As opposed to spouting shit all the time like you do.


:torres


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> As opposed to spouting shit all the time like you do.


I can't take an Aussie serious when it comes to football. Sorry, pal.

RAFAA BENITEZZ!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United will win.

Classic Arsenal performance.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bubzeh said:


> I can't take an Aussie serious when it comes to football. Sorry, pal.
> 
> RAFAA BENITEZZ!!!!


:lmao

Who's this guy now?


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's twice now in the second half that Valencia has received the ball and I've thought _Oh, Valencia's on_.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We should be about 4 or 5 up at this stage.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United should sell Rooney and bring in Henderson and Sturridge. All that potential!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's just taking the piss, Sagna should be off.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Does Sagna have a fucking brain?


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How did Valencia not get booked for that?

That's the most impact he's had all season.



EDIT: :lmao he should be off now counting that handball yellow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This chipmunk will score.

Edit: Maybe not.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yellow Card for a Handball? How very European


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm sure matches in the Keane vs Vieira era didn't have as many yellows as this match.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We expected a win against Swansea. We'll be noisy when/if United overcome the gooners.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How's Ramsey starting off for Arsenal nowadays?

Oh Wenger.


----------



## Expectnomercy316

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what are you talking about ramsey have been awesome.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lmao @ Valencia 

What a potato.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Felt like I was listening to the FIFA commentary when Tyler was talking about booking a player after giving an advantage


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> what are you talking about ramsey have been awesome.


Seriously? He has been bad today.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United fans singing the Vieira song.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> what are you talking about ramsey have been awesome.


:bosh

If he was playing for United, yeah. How many times has he given the ball away today? AND he passed the wrong way when Walcott was wide open.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I like how Sky have worded 'Manchester United still haven't given away a penalty this season' rather than what everyone knows actually means, same about the red cards


----------



## ABK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Perfect day for me personally! No more 96pts for United. Means our 95pts record is intact and on the other hand Arsenal drop points in the top four race.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Should have won, wasted so many chances.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

bleh

my confidence we'll finish in the top four?

9%


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Meh. Could have been better. I hope Chelsea loses next week to Man United so we can reach the 3rd place again.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunners are missing that Thierry Henry-esque striker.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lol one of the worst 45mins i have witnessed from united this season well except for the 2nd half vs chelsea and we still went in at half time at 1-1 :wenger.


Highlight of the game apart from rvp scoring a penalty vs them was James Nesbitt in with the away fans.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well that was a much better performance second half. No idea why Valencia and Rooney managed to both stay on after their terrible individual performances. I love Valencia and I respect the fact he's admitted he's had a bad season but when he offers nothing on the wing until the final 5 minutes, he should be subbed. I was surprised Nani went off when he put in a good shift and looked our best threat going forward. Despite one or two good moments from Rooney, he was so sloppy in his touches and passing. This was the perfect game for Kagawa to be on.

De Gea did a good job despite not having much to do second half, Rafael was decent, Ferdinand was class; really composed when on the ball and intercepted the Arsenal passes in the final third well. Evans was good, Evra did alright but once again defending in his worst enemy, he just hates it. Did well going forward though. Carrick was better second half, Jones did his job well, Nani was great as mentioned and Van Persie had some good moments. Great penalty and held the ball well as usual. Also enjoyed some of the little flicks he did when he came deep.

Anderson was very energetic when he came on and freshened up our midfield, Giggs looked solid and Chicharito should have been on way earlier so didn't have any time to make an impact.

Overall, we deserved the win based on how woeful Arsenal were, which I was surprised with after their great start and the way they kept adding pressure to us. They seemed to tire in the last 30 minutes and didn't really create much. United looked lethal on the counter attack but no one could get that vital touch in the box or supply that pin-point cross. Still, despite losing our chance at securing a record points total, it was a good performance in the end and I'd take the draw over a loss.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney, jones and valencia should have been off at half time for kagawa, hernandez and anyone from ando/cleverley/giggs but what do i know :fergie


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lucky to get a point. 2nd half we looked like the away side. too standoffish no hunger to get the ball back. 

Cazorla summed our season up in the last 10 seconds of that game. Get the ball edge of the box enough space to spank it because there is 10 seconds left and we really do need a win. Instead takes the extra touch tries a throughball gives away possession.

Shit myself when giggs was through should have scored.
Still cant fingure out how Phil Jones headed wide from 8 yards.
Still cant figure out how we scored an offside goal vs Man Utd.

But its a point more than we expected and luckily for us spurs are shit so lump on southampton on the draw or win market for next saturday. 5/4. #easymoney

fourth place trophy is ours


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney wasn't too bad today in the 2nd half. Valencia tho must have some sort of blackmail on Fergie to continually get picked after repeated dogshit performances. So toothless, receive ball, stand still, pass back, repeat.

Nani was good however, good sign with Fergie going out of his way to shake hands/pat him on the back etc. Seemed pleased with the shift he put in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Mikey Damage said:


> bleh
> 
> my confidence we'll finish in the top four?
> 
> 9%


You have easy fixtures coming up and Chelsea and Spurs play each other. Arsenal are definitely staying in the top 4.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well as the points record is gone hopefully a few youngsters get a chance in the first team, like januzaj, powell etc


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Well as the points record is gone hopefully a few youngsters get a chance in the first team, like januzaj, powell etc


Do you want us to get spanked by chelsea even harder?


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Do you want us to get spanked by chelsea even harder?


no harm putting them on the bench


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wish we'd kept up the pressure that we showed in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> You have easy fixtures coming up and Chelsea and Spurs play each other. Arsenal are definitely staying in the top 4.


Beat me too it. Arsenal should be fine as long as they don't implode. Chelsea are the team that have to worry. Pretty sure they have to play Man U as well as spurs in the coming weeks 

Also lol at QPR. Wonder how many guys stick around come September 1st.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> You have easy fixtures coming up and Chelsea and Spurs play each other. Arsenal are definitely staying in the top 4.


 I wouldn't call them easy. Away at QPR next week and then we have Wigan who are no push overs. They defeated us last year at the Emirates. We have a relegation threatened Newcastle side in the last match of the season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal - QPR, *Wigan*, Newcastle
Chelsea - Man U, *Spurs*, Villa, *Everton*
Spurs - *Southampton*, Chelsea, Stoke, *Sunderland*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Beat me too it. Arsenal should be fine as long as they don't implode. Chelsea are the team that have to worry. Pretty sure they have to play Man U as well as spurs in the coming weeks
> 
> Also lol at QPR. Wonder how many guys stick around come September 1st.


Alot will due to the wage. QPR didnt put any relegation clauses in contracts due to the arrogance that they woul dbe challenging for europe so will see quite a few players simply bogarde it.



Oliver-94 said:


> I wouldn't call them easy. Away at QPR next week and then we have Wigan who are no push overs. They defeated us last year at the Emirates. We have a relegation threatened Newcastle side in the last match of the season.


QPR will be easy they wont even put effort in. Just like today so will be like a friendly.
Wigan comes three days the cup final so they will either be too pissed from winning wigans 1st ever trophy or nursing a hangover from getting spanked like the last time they was in a final.

Newcastle is our only issue but they have QPR so will be safe by then anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

3. Arsenal
4. Chelsea
5. Spurs

Spurs to blow it on the last day. :avb1


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

After Newcastles performance yesterday I think we should get 9 points but anything can happen obviously.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Beat me too it. Arsenal should be fine as long as they don't implode. *Chelsea are the team that have to worry.* Pretty sure they have to play Man U as well as spurs in the coming weeks
> 
> Also lol at QPR. Wonder how many guys stick around come September 1st.


Not really. We're the form team having on 6 of our last 8 I believe. Spurs have to worry as they are seriously stuttering.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Alot will due to the wage. QPR didnt put any relegation clauses in contracts due to the arrogance that they would be challenging for europe so will see quite a few players simply bogarde it.


Still can't see some of the guys like Remy and Taarabt sticking around when they could still be earning decent money while playing top flight football.



Joel said:


> Not really. We're the form team having on 6 of our last 8 I believe. Spurs have to worry as they are seriously stuttering.


Your the team in form but Man U & Spurs will be tricky games. Villa can never really be underestimated, Especially in their situtation and Everton away could prove to be harder than expected. Although I do expect you to get a result from them. 

Don't expect Arsenal to mess up against QPR now, Same with Newcastle. Wigan could be a dodgy game though. As for Spurs they are stuttering but their run isn't as bad as you guys so they could pick up a win or two.

On saying that I still expect Aresnal & Chelsea to make it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Walcott 12 goals 10 assists
Mata 10 goals 12 assists
Rooney 12 goals 10 assists 
Muller 12 goals 10 assists 
Messi 44 goals 12 assists 
Cesc 10 goals, 10 assists 
Totti 12 goals 11 assists 
Payet 11 goals 10 assists

Only people with +10 goals and assists (league games) in the top 5 leagues.

:theo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

juan has 10 goals, 16 assists in league games alone

so not entirely sure where you pulled that statistic out from


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> juan has 10 goals, 16 assists in league games alone
> 
> so not entirely sure where you pulled that statistic out from


I included Mata :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Look arsenal and chelsea competing for another pointless trophy/award :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

PFA team of the year



> Team of the Year: De Gea; Zabaleta, Ferdinand, Vertonghen, Baines; Mata, Carrick; Hazard, Suarez, Bale; Van Persie


would have been nice to see Rafael make the 11, but I guess it was probably close between him and zabaleta


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

De Gea :mark: glad for Rio aswell and the other two were obvious.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hazard over Walcott/Cazorla :lol

Agree with all the others though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What formation is it? fergie would be proud only one CM :fergie

Could be a case for Fellaini to be in it with carrick but he has dropped off in recent months compared to the start of the season.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No Gerrard? :kobe8 

Fair play to De Gea though, he has improved hugely since last year.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm really glad for De Gea and Ferdinand. It was inevitable Carrick and Van Persie would get in as they've been outstanding this season. De Gea has developed so well since the New Year and Ferdinand has been our most consistent centreback and has really shined in the big matches. If Evans didn't pick up those injuries I could see him challenging for a spot but still, he's been great all season.

Unlucky Rafael didn't get in as I think both he and Zabaleta have been the best right backs in the league and both deserved to be in it more than Baines but that's my opinion. Not to take anything away from Baines though, he's been great all season.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hazard?:kean


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Zaha wins the PFA Championship Player of the Year :fergie


----------



## CGS

No complaints on that team. At most I would have had Rafael over Zaba but Zaba isn't a bad choice at all


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:lol


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wait De Gea too? Mignolet, Guzan off the top of my head been more consistent than him from what I've seen. At least it's not the media darling, BITW Joe Hart.

Typical southern bias in Championship team with Murray & Vydra up front. Jordan Rhodes scores 27 for a team struggling at the bottom with shite service and gets overlooked.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™;17580834 said:


> Wait De Gea too? Mignolet, Guzan off the top of my head been more consistent than him from what I've seen. At least it's not the media darling, BITW Joe Hart.
> 
> Typical southern bias in Championship team with Murray & Vydra up front. Jordan Rhodes scores 27 for a team struggling at the bottom with shite service and gets overlooked.


I haven't taken the PFA championship team selections seriously since 03/04 when Darren Huckerby was completely overlooked. He was easily the best layer in the league that season and carried us to the title.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Zaba  Feel like a proud father! (as creepy as that sounds)


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

@fourthofficial_ on twitter, who is usually reliable, is saying Bale has done the double POTY and YPOTY


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

already on the back pages before its been announced


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RVP > Bale
Lukaku > Bale


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale taking over the world :bale1

And hey, the players voted. Blame them!


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RVP, Suarez, Mata > Bale

but 

British >>>> Foreigners

And :kobe at that Bosingwa story on the backpage up there^

Harry was smiling away after the final whistle too. Don't see his name in the article though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Player Of The Half Year!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lol, each player has different numbers next to their own chart. Mata's only goes up to 150, while Bale's goes to 300. Logic.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Reports suggesting we have got :reus2 as part of the :dzeko deal!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol, each player has different numbers next to their own chart. Mata's only goes up to 150, while Bale's goes to 300. Logic.


That's just like the Russian commie's use of statistics under Lenin's regime! :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Reports suggesting we have got :reus2 as part of the :dzeko deal!!! :mark::mark::mark:


Sounds like twitter reports to me.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> Sounds like twitter reports to me.


True, but i bloody hope not.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I don't know what agent could feasibly conclude that losing Reus in exchange for getting Dzeko is a good deal, so I'm inclined to think that might be a case of utter bollocks courtesy of twitter.


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It would need to be much more than a straight swap anyway. 

I can't see Reus leaving this summer.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Surely they can't sell Reus/Gotze AND Lewandowski all this summer.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Congrats to Bale. Best player in the world that didn't play CL football this season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lol, if Dortmund lose Gotze, Lewandowski _and _Reus they'll truly be fucked. Hey, at least they'd have Dzeko right? Right?!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Reus CHOSE Dortmund over Bayern. It was a shocking headline at the time that signalled how Dortmund were new top dogs

He's here to stay. For now atleast

Also lol @bosingwa. he went from Champions league winner one season to relegated the next


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*swear Bale barely did anything pre December.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I cant make heads or tails of those charts

I JUST SEE COLOURED LINES


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The only trophies he'll win at Spurs 8*D (Though I think he was around when we won the league cup).

And he already won player of the year two years ago. Well, that joke stunk. :kobe2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what a bitch

we'll see how PFA ****** OF THE YEAR handles Chelsea when he comes to the bridge and we take top 4

:mata


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

they have only just confirmed Bale as the YPOTY on stage, with POTY still to come, when probably every person there knows the result already

3 Hazard, 2 Benteke, 1 Bale


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wins his first PFA Player of the Year trophy for his performances against Inter in the CL.

Wins his second PFA Player of the Year trophy for only playing top football for half a year.

Fair.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PAOLO*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Suarez for POTY tbh. Had it at RVP but his recent drought just killed it for me. Michu really should have been on the list too. For the price he came for the dude has been amazing.
> 
> *lol at Bale being in YPOTY. Honestly part of me thinks he will take both awards. (if possible)*. Still not as lolworthy as Wilshere & Welbeck making the lists though. Awful stuff :lions. Rafael should have been a top contender for it.


JOEL GIVE ME YOUR CROWN NOW! 8*D

Absolute Joke but not surprising one bit. Hell Suarez, RVP & Mata > Bale this season IMO.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

hendo has been snubbed once again. what a joke :hendo5


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Racist English Media.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hang on, so Bale has won this twice for doing basically fuck all really, besides a goal rush for a couple of months after Christmas, while it is my understanding that Frank Lampard, one of the GOAT midfielders of the Premierleague hasn't won it even once?

That doesn't sit right. This year for Bale would have been an average year for prime Lampard.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

All this Bale hate 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lol not sure about this musical number on MOTD2 :jones


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The award was _player's _player of the year, wasn't it? Actual Premier League players voted, and they actually play against Bale, RVP, Suarez etc and considered Bale to have the best year out of anyone. What's the problem?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *swear Bale barely did anything pre December.*


Tore us a new one at Old Trafford.

The whole Spurs side was slow to start, but Bale was always immense.

He's the best player in the league, been saying it all season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

its easy

englishmen voted for Bale, meanwhile foreigners who understand football couldnt read the form and failed to vote

only way bale coulda won


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Reports suggesting we have got :reus2 as part of the :dzeko deal!!! :mark::mark::mark:





> raphael honigstein ‏@honigstein 1m
> 
> rumour of massive @Bild transfer story turns out to be just that. apologies.


:fergie



united_07 said:


>


Monkey faced gimp.

Come to United :side:.



> sportingintelligence ‏@sportingintel 3m
> 
> Mixture of cheers and boos as Suarez's name read out at part of Premier League team of the season at PFA awards.


:lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Hang on, so Bale has won this twice for doing basically *fuck all*


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol. Fuck all i.e. winning us a load of games.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> its easy
> 
> *englishmen voted for Bale*, meanwhile foreigners who understand football couldnt read the form and failed to vote
> 
> only way bale coulda won


But Bale's Welsh?


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maybe Ramseys vote was worth 95% of all votes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

england and wales are actually the same country

trust me on this


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WAY too much Bale hate.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol. Fuck all i.e. winning us a load of games.


Lampard goals= Premierleague titles. No awards

Bale goals= 5th Place. All the awards

:terry



JOAL.com said:


> its easy
> 
> englishmen voted for Bale, *meanwhile foreigners who understand football couldnt read the form and failed to vote*
> 
> only way bale coulda won


Somehow, I would bet this is exactly what happened with Tevez's vote.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Maybe Ramseys vote was worth 95% of all votes.


And don't forget the 'Welsh Xavi' Joe Allen.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This award almost always goes to a white British player (even Terry won it once :lmao), so it's hardly surprising.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lampard goals= Premierleague titles. No awards
> 
> Bale goals= 5th Place. All the awards
> 
> :terry


I get that you find Lampard underrated and I agree, however saying Bale's done "fuck all" is ridiculous and just blind hate.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> its easy
> 
> englishmen voted for Bale, meanwhile foreigners who understand football couldnt read the form and failed to vote
> 
> only way bale coulda won


Actually English footballers are notoriously thick and I imagine they can't read or write either so they just scribbled anything on the form and the FA have obviously seen those scribbles as a vote for Gary Bale


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

if Suarez didn't bite would he have won?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



King Kenny said:


> if Suarez didn't bite would he have won?


No, I believe the voting was actually all wrapped up around February/March time. Which is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney probably just wiped a poo stain on his vote.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I appreciate you championing THE LEGEND, DwayneAustin.

Most people just like to call him FAT FRANK, but the people who truly understand football knows what a GIANT he is in the English game.

THE LEGEND

He needs a smiley.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Rooney probably just wiped a poo stain on his vote.


A shit stain is obviously a vote for Luis Suarez :suarez1


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> A shit stain is obviously a vote for Luis Suarez :suarez1


:lol

Wilsheres vote probably looked at him funny and he started on it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol. Fuck all i.e. winning us a load of games.


RVP won Man U the title. Where's his award? :rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> This award almost always goes to a white British player (even Terry won it once :lmao), so it's hardly surprising.


A fucking black Irish guy won it ffs. The one TRUE GOAT I might add.










GOATS EVERYWHERE


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Paul McGrath is a GOAT among GOATs though. He's the exception that proves the rule. I think only 4 black players have won ti too, which isn't that many.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale saying in his acceptance speech that he wants to win trophies and play in the CL.......



oh and RVP finishes 3rd, oh well he will just have to pick up his consolation prize up in a couple of weeks 8*D


----------



## kingfunkel

Wasn't Bale getting slagged off as a cunt during the months of Aug-Nov for his diving and being well a cunt?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I get that you find Lampard underrated and I agree, however saying Bale's done "fuck all" is ridiculous and just blind hate.



You're right, I shouldn't have said that, it's just that I don't think he did enough to merit it, also 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> RVP won Man U the title. Where's his award? :rvp


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> This award almost always goes to a white British player (even Terry won it once :lmao), so it's hardly surprising.


Only 9 times in the past 20 years since the influx of foreign players. Less than 50% of the time is "almost always", apparently.

Edit - Technically 8 if you consider Giggs, but I don't want to open up a whole can of worms in regards to ethnic identity, there's enough of that with people arguing over the Rock's "prominent" ethnicity in the wrestling sections.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The award was _player's _player of the year, wasn't it? Actual Premier League players voted, and they actually play against Bale, RVP, Suarez etc and considered Bale to have the best year out of anyone. What's the problem?


This! why can't people understand the simple fact when it comes to this award it's the players that vote the winner not the media or fans.



> PFA representatives deliver the ballot forms to the training ground of the 92 League clubs.
> Amongst the instructions and procedures that a player is given is that they are not allowed to vote for a player that is at the same club as themselves. This applies for both the PFA Players' Player of the Year Award and also the PFA Young Player of the Year award.
> Another stipulation is that a player can only win an award if their club has taken part in the ballot, this ensures that all players from other clubs that have voted have a fair chance of winning an award.
> After a member has decided who they are voting for they must sign, fold and then give their envelope to the PFA representative who will seal the vote.
> The PFA use an independent company to count and verify the votes cast, and completed ballots are sent directly to Beever & Struthers Chartered Accountants.
> After voting has been completed the six players from each category with the most votes are revealed by PFA Chief Executive Gordon Taylor OBE (19th April 2013).
> The eventual winners are revealed at the PFA Awards on the 28th April 2013 in London.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so british players would vote for british players

or most likely, players hyped by le media


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> so british players would vote for british players
> 
> or most likely, players hyped by le media


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I still maintain that the award went to shit when Giggs won it as basically a Thank you for the memories. Hell Bale shouldn't have won it the first time he did either. 

Bale has been good this season but RVP, Suarez & Maybe Mata should have taken it over him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I dont see whats so absurd about what I said

First part was semi joking but honestly, most football players arent exactly the sharpest tools in the box

They see Bale, they see flash, they see the media promoting the fuck out of him, why wouldnt they vote for him?

96 teams voted, most lower than premier league, many probably just regular blokes, semi pro


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Also surprised to hear Suarez was 2nd tbh. Never expected him to win due to him having a shit rep but expected him to be behind RVP for sure.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> I dont see whats so absurd about what I said
> 
> First part was semi joking but honestly, most football players arent exactly the sharpest tools in the box
> 
> They see Bale, they see flash, they see the media promoting the fuck out of him, why wouldnt they vote for him?
> 
> 96 teams voted, most lower than premier league, many probably just regular blokes, semi pro


Semi-pro players can't vote, otherwise the non-league sides would be invited.

Also, over 40% of the players that are eligible to vote are foreign. So it's not as if the votes hugely in favour of English players.

As for media hype, you could say the same about RVP. Not saying it's without merit, but he has had plenty of press coverage too.

Your theory could potentially be correct, but I also think it's slightly disrespectful to Bale who has been brilliant.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Also surprised to hear Suarez was 2nd tbh. Never expected him to win due to him having a shit rep but expected him to be behind RVP for sure.


That's also evidence to suggest that the vote wasn't based on a popularity contest, which contradicts the statements made about Bale.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well Im assuming people in the leagues below championship are semi pro. Arent they? im unfamiliar with the wages that far low

Bale is very, very, very good

top 5 in the league easily

But honestly, it has my skeptical. votes were done february and march. bale only REALLY stepped up in the 2nd half. 

This season didnt have any clear cut number 1 top player. Especially seeing as how RVP completely fell off in the latter half of the season and Mata kinda dragged near the end. But i dont believe Bale was THE ONE this year, especially with winning both trophies


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> Well Im assuming people in the leagues below championship are semi pro. Arent they? im unfamiliar with the wages that far low
> 
> Bale is very, very, very good
> 
> top 5 in the league easily
> 
> But honestly, it has my skeptical. votes were done february and march. bale only REALLY stepped up in the 2nd half.
> 
> This season didnt have any clear cut number 1 top player. Especially seeing as how RVP completely fell off in the latter half of the season and Mata kinda dragged near the end. But i dont believe Bale was THE ONE this year, especially with winning both trophies


Maybe a hand full of kids/YTS scholars and a selection of players from newly promoted teams (such as York) in league two, but not really that many and certainly not enough to sway a vote.

Regardless of when he stepped up, 19 league goals and 4 assists is a great return over a season, especially for a player who's not playing for United/Citeh/Chelsea. 

Maybe his timing influenced the votes. To be honest that is a massive flaw in the PFA's system, why not wait until the end of the season? Weird.

I agree that it's stupid that he won both trophies, but that's more the PFA's fault for allowing him in both categories. Should only be eligible for one.

Personally I would have voted for RVP, but there you go.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If RVP delivered more vs Madrid and kept his numbers ultra strong in the second half, it would have been him easily

But his drought led me to doubts


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Who would you have voted for? :mata ? :troll


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Only 9 times in the past 20 years since the influx of foreign players. Less than 50% of the time is "almost always", apparently.
> 
> Edit - Technically 8 if you consider Giggs, but I don't want to open up a whole can of worms in regards to ethnic identity, there's enough of that with people arguing over the Rock's "prominent" ethnicity in the wrestling sections.


When foreigners won it, it was because they were far and away the best in the league (Pires, Henry, Ronaldo). Whenever there's no outright clear best, that's when the white British players get the nod. As for Giggs, yes he is technically black, but I actually think most people see him as white. He is black, but most people probably don't even know it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> Good point. I'd forgotten that Giggs is black.


Again, can of worms. Not really sure what he identifies as. Ethnic origin can a touchy subject.

Not sure that he identifies as black, but know that he has talked about racist abuse that he received as a youngster and that he's extremely proud of his roots.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I woulda said Juan honestly. Biased yes, but the man is like a god to us currently

consistent all season, our best player and scores and creates all our chances

58 apps. 18 goals. 32 assists. 

10 of those goals in the league and 16 assists too.

If torres could actually finish worth a damn, that number would be even higher.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hey Bananas, why did you completely edit your original post? Backtracking much.

They probably do see him as white, but I just wanted to throw it out there before some smart arse said something.

I'm not going to disagree about your comment about when and why British players win the award, but that doesn't change the fact that they don't "almost always" win it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I dont think the foreigner thing really has much to do with it, just kinda running with Sleeper's "racist english" gimmick

but i do believe the media does. In a way the PFA votes may just reflect the general feeling of the public since theyre just guys who happen to play football


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> When foreigners won it, it was because they were far and away the best in the league (Pires, Henry, Ronaldo). Whenever there's no outright clear best, that's when the white British players get the nod. *As for Giggs, yes he is technically black,* but I actually think most people see him as white. He is black, but most people probably don't even know it.


And with that comment my perception of life has completely changed.

I'm with Redeadning on Mata for the Poty award, Bale has not been consistent enough through out the whole of the season to win it for me although if there was an award for best in a 2'nd half of a season he would win it and I just can not ignore the fact that Suarez is a massive cunt so I just cannot bring myself to admit that he's the POTY, so it's Mata for me


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Redead*, it's not a disgusting opinion really. Mata has been great and I don't think that he's miles behind the rest, if at all. You're probably a tad biased like most fans are to a point, but from what I've seen this season Mata has been Chelsea's stand out player, although that has probably been easy at times.

The one thing that I will say is that RVP scored a lot of important league goals in games where United won by one goal in the first half of the season. How much of a difference did Mata's goals/assists make? Was he always a game clincher or did he rack up lots of meaningless personal stats in games against shite hawk teams like us?

Not saying that RVP was much more of a difference maker, I'd just like to see a comparison for interests sake. Again, pure stats doesn't take into account all of the other things such as opposition performance on the day and quality of team mates, but it's still fascinating.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For me, yes

He was the clincher

Unlike Mr Fernando, when the team looks completely lost or out of idea, its Juan who bails our sorry asses out of the fire. To the degree RVP did, but the reason I chose him was due to the season-long consistency which I think makes up for it


----------



## Zen

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lampars one goal away from all time record


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The one thing that I will say is that RVP scored a lot of important league goals in games where United won by one goal in the first half of the season. How much of a difference did Mata's goals/assists make? Was he always a game clincher or did he rack up lots of meaningless personal stats in games against shite hawk teams like us?


I remember Mata GOATing against Man U at the bridge before we went down to 9 men. Even with 10 men he was dominating. Scored a brilliant free kick. He assisted the opener and scored the winner against Arsenal at the Emirates. I think he scored the opener against Arsenal at the Bridge too. He also scored twice and had an assist against Spurs at WHL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So basically Juan is God


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

congrats bale on your pothy and mcoty awards.

de gea in goals :lmao :lmao :lmao. godnolet > him

nastasic > camel gob too. best defence in the league can't get their best cb in? do one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

yeah i found rio's addition weird too

hes been very good but didnt exactly set the world on fire


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> congrats bale on your pothy and mcoty awards.
> 
> *de gea in goals :lmao :lmao :lmao. godnolet > him*
> 
> nastasic > camel gob too. best defence in the league can't get their best cb in? do one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

sure they won the league

but we'll see how well united do at the playoffs


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Most of you are getting a bit hung over on this PFA thing... Let it go you sad fuckers.

Also Giggs = black. Lool. ac


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*RAFAAA RAFAELLLL*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

tells other people to let something go
quotes people in sig

loooooooooool


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

you want rafa

hes all yours

him and his stupid yellow piece of paper


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Saw a rumour floating about twitter last night that Pardew was getting the sack at the end of the season and Ashley wanted Rafa.


Would lol


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm going to be honest right now. I have the best sig on the forum.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well done Gareth Bale on winning both awards and being in the Team of the Year.

Surprised Nastasic isn't there though, then again after being completely left out of the award for Young Player of the Year I was sort of expecting him not to make it, but I am quite surprised that Ferdinand made it. Midfield/Attack certainly chose itself.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

that 8 season contract

jesus

what were they thinking


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> Saw a rumour floating about twitter last night that Pardew was getting the sack at the end of the season and Ashley wanted Rafa.
> 
> 
> Would lol


I'd lol more if he fired Alan and hired a League 1, unproven, lunatic of a manager. hil1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You never know, they show some fight if they did :hayden3

There's supposedly a clause meaning Pardew only gets a years pay in compensation if he's terminated.

Makes sense given how tight fisted Ashley is known to be really. Length of the contract was probably just to show trust in him or something. I know two mags fans atm, one who defends Pardew completely while just blaming injuries and bad luck and one who's wanted him gone since January. It's quite funny to watch them fight.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

bubzeh your sig covers my entire page

seriously wtf bro


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> bubzeh your screen covers my entire page
> 
> seriously wtf bro


If you ask me there's not enough Rafa in there...


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Heads up guys, I'm going to be showcasing some of Rafa's greatest victories and achievements soon. Consider it enlightenment and the gaining of knowledge on your own part. Feel free to share them with your friends if you wish.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

pardew's contract would have clauses from here to the moon.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I've never seen someone with such a shit:good post ratio like you, Bubzeh. 1046:0. Well done.

Now leave this wonderful thread and pollute somewhere else.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


#1 - Uefa Cup Final - Valencia - The Early Days

This was one of Rafa's earlier years in top flight management and after winning the league (LA LIGA), his fantastic Valencia side went on to beat Marseille in the final of the Uefa Cup. Two videos can be found on the said match, I particularly like the second video as the music really brings home the atmosphere and true meaning of the event. Both videos are brought to you by YouTube.

Valencia vs Marseille 

Video Two 










This team did consist of some terrific players including Aimar, Albelda and Baraja, but Rafa's acquisition of Mista, (the lone center forward) was key.​


----------



## CGS

Wow Buzbeh Is an Ass but he's trying to hard to be one. Needs to take tips from the likes Of Gunner, Bananas, Stringer, Saame and the not so proud forza twins


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Coutinho smilies :mark:

"Yes, Phil is starting this game, I am happy"









"OMFG, what a through ball from Phil"


----------



## just1988

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I think Rafa is getting a lot of unfair stick, the blokes a top manager. He's just walked into a no-win situation at Chelsea, just like Villas-Boas did, where the players didn't want him and would push their own agenda, rather than going along with what the manager wants. If he did go to Newcastle, I think they'd become a decent force again and push for those Europa places.*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Would have been awkward as fuck if Suarez had won :lol

Rafa would do a good job for Newcastle in the championship :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> This award almost always goes to a white British player (even Terry won it once :lmao), so it's hardly surprising.


Well that season it was either him or THE LEGEND who had to win it. So there was nothing wrong with that decision.

Why are you so racist towards white people, Bananas?


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I appreciate you championing THE LEGEND, DwayneAustin.
> 
> Most people just like to call him FAT FRANK, but the people who truly understand football knows what a GIANT he is in the English game.
> 
> THE LEGEND
> 
> He needs a smiley.


Your ass is mine, Joel.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

MASSIVE game tonight, need to prove the critics wrong :gabby


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Your ass is mine, Joel.


Thank you, haribo.

He is not fat though. He's lovely.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Thank you, haribo.
> 
> He is not fat though. He's lovely.


He's not lovely he's bubbly, like most fat people


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


















uwotm8


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*





:sandow2 YOU'RE WELCOME

PS: Isn't it a little odd that Jones looks the same at ages 15 and 21!?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

QPR to make announcement on Redknapp within 24 hours.

Bailing another sinking ship most likely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> uwotm8


That's nothing.






:downing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Keeper's not doing much to stop the first one. If I was BITW Joe Hart I'd be practising my handling to stop letting the ball through my legs again, the big headed twat.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And he needs to get that dandruff out of his hair. :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

all the bitters coming out jealous of joseph's GOAT free kick skills.

typical SADDOS


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> That's nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :downing


thats £20m worth right there 


.

.

.

:kenny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

old wobbly cheeks to be told to pack his bags by qpr apparently.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*
















#BITW


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

show me a keeper that hasn't made a single mistake in his career. lordy it's almost like england wants him to be a failure. typical really.

2nd one was more toure. why is he standing in front of hart and completely blocks his run at it?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Agger and Skrtel after making their debut in a Hollywood movie. :terry


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Arnold Tricky said:


> QPR to make announcement on Redknapp within 24 hours.
> 
> Bailing another sinking ship most likely.


More likely he's first of the wage cuts.....

....or the England job has come up again :arry


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:arry 's staying, triffic, hope he takes them down to league 1 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao jesus christ.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

First call of action, sign Scotty Parker. 'triffic player that lad. :arry

Need players who care about the club, not a bunch of overpaid mercenary fackers.










:arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> First call of action, sign Scotty Parker. 'triffic player that lad. :arry
> 
> Need players who care about the club, not a bunch of overpaid mercenary fackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :arry


nah, crouchy surely

get the wolfpack up and running again


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> show me a keeper that hasn't made a single mistake in his career. lordy it's almost like england wants him to be a failure. typical really.


It's not that. It's that the media here have hyped up to be God so much the last few years. It doesn't help that Hart himself is such an arrogant bastard too.

Yeah all keepers make mistakes, been there myself as I played there most when I was a kid. He's made a lot though this season for someone the media wank over so much.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

at least he's backed it up at some stage in his career

unlike some others.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










HENDGOAT


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RAMSEY :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

''Goal involvement.''

I suppose that counts assisting the assister to the assister and other pointless bolloxology like that.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Eggnog is fantastic for Sunderland.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

dat ramsey


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dat midfield. Dem stats.

Dat :stevie

Dat :hendo

And, my word, DAT PHIL


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so according to those stats Giggs has been our best midfielder this season :lelbron


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

been watching for five minutes but FUCK. That should be in for Villa.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> so according to those stats Giggs has been our best midfielder this season :lelbron


You can't question the almighty goal involvement stat.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If that'd've gone in it would have been a glorious goal, shame Agbonlahor's shite.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A draw is probably the best result for us, hopefully it stays like this. Anything but a villa win


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

VLAAAARRRRRRR


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I told him to shoot.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

VLAAR, FUCKING VLAAR


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wow. 

What a hit son.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ROSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DANNY, DANNY ROSE


DANNY, DANNY ROSE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Game on


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Danny Rose could save us from spending any money on a LB in the summer, looks really settled now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THIS IS AMAZING, fantastic by Lowton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great game so far!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great paced game now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WEIMANN

I LOVE THAT MAN

Great stuff from Lowton


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jesus. I saw this coming tbf, we were overhyped and Villa underhyped. I would've taken the bore draw.

Larsson looks much better at CM than on the left wing. McClean plz.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Crazy game. There goes any chance of getting some study done tonight.

MORE GOALS PLZ


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> DANNY, DANNY ROSE
> 
> 
> DANNY, DANNY ROSE


:gabby


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Third brilliant goal in this game. What a pass and finish.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We should have stayed unchanged from the Everton team. Bardsley is awful tonight and Colback was very good then. Gardner has gave the ball away too often also.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lowton > Lahm


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> We should have stayed unchanged from the Everton team. Bardsley is awful tonight and Colback was very good then. Gardner has gave the ball away too often also.


You're still in it with this Villa defence and Lambert's open tactics when we have the lead tbh :hesk2


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THE REAL YPOTY


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

GOOOOAAAAALLLLLL

:benteke :gabby


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You've got to be catching that Mignolet. Defensively poor all night really. Game over now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well that's that lads relegation is sorted along with everything else :benteke


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THE REAL YPOTY X2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Good night Wigan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:benteke :benteke :benteke :benteke :benteke

Benteke to beat RVP to the golden boot :darkbarry


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lmao


Interesting to see how PDC deals with this next week. I did say people were expecting us to walk over Villa for no real reason. Wanting it more and clearly showing. Being totally outplayed, beaten to every ball.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

20m Benteke price tag?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DIE WIGAN DIE


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa turn up when it matters most, BRAVE :darkheskey


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shame stoke never went down, atleast wigan play good stuff.


----------



## Curry

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benching Lukaku on FF this week was a horrible, horrible mistake.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This could really get worse. Feels like I'm watching the mags play from saturday with some of the space Villa are getting. Stoke is a massive game next week now, especially with them picking up momentum of their own.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan aren't going :lmao They can actually win matches, and have a game in hand. 

I was sure it would be us, but funnily Sunderland don't look much better here.

p.s this is very brave from Villa. Fair play.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jesus I'm almost scared to watch this. Goal Difference could do without taking a hammering.


Lowton has been fantastic, going forward and defensively.


FUCK WHAT NO.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So much for the Di Canio effect heh...


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Nah not red for me, can understand it but nah.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

stupid from Sessegnon


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wow Sunderland are legit dragged into this. Best player missing 3 games. Is the honeymoon period already over?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lowton's had THE GAME OF HIS LIFE.

I don't have anything against Sunderland but Di Canio was annoying when we beat Swindon away in the KFC Bucket earlier in the season.

Sessegnon you THUG


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I can see why it was given. Could appeal but doubt it'd be overturned. Season over for him too and we're good when he's good a lot of the time. Makes our last few game VERY nervy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wowwww BENTEKE!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

HAT-TRICK :benteke


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cuellar the WOAT.
THE ONE TRUE YPOTY.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

welp.


Are we in some sort sort of competition with Newcastle?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wow 5-1 :barry, wouldn't have dreamt this. Level GD with Wigan and Newc now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mignolet really shouldnt be beat at his near post at that angle


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benteke to spurs.

I thought Mignolet was Godnolet, kiz?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

There's probably more in this too. 15 minutes to go and we're just inviting them to attack us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fantastic from villa tonight.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cuellar back to being the WOAT too. Kader plz.


We need to be careful with some of these tackles.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hey at least you've managed to score a goal


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The Brave Darren Rises yet again.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> Hey at least you've managed to score a goal


Just means we'll have to make it 7-1. (touche w/ the rep btw.)

We are usually good for one battering a year. Although usually it's Everton or Chelsea providing it :jose


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't see :benteke staying at Villa now. He's a machine and surely someone will snap him up!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Love to be a fly on the wall when di canio gets them in the changing room.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Benteke to spurs.


We'll take him :avb1


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

FUCK YOU WIGAN :mark:

:benteke GOAT


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:gabby


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

6-1 :gabby


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa absolutely destroying Sunderland, I never saw this coming.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well this seems like as good a time as any to go start this essay. See you all in a week.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sunderland :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hmm: 

Interesting, very interesting. 8*D


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:gabby


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa trying to outdo us, eh? :hendo5


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan to go unbeaten and relegtaion to be between sunderland and newcastle :mark:


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THE GREAT NORTH EAST FLOP.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> THE GREAT NORTH EAST FLOP.


You talking about someones penis again?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

17th in the league Hutz 

Well we had a good run. inb4 PAULO literally assassinates someone.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> You talking about someones penis again?












PS: I hate you.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I like Delph and Sylla starting together, both won the ball back well. If Barca match that at home they go through.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It's all gonna come down to the QPR game for us cause we won't get anything next week or against Arsenal on final day. ALL OR NOTHING.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Complete Bullshit.

Fucking embarrassing display from Sunderland.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> It's all gonna come down to the QPR game for us cause we won't get anything next week or against Arsenal on final day. ALL OR NOTHING.


:arry :redknapp

Wigan have Swansea and Villa at home as well as WBA away, we could be seriously fucked if they continued their "will not die" gimmick.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This was the day boys turned into men. Attacked with great pace, top class distribution and lethal finishing from Villa. If they survive, it will be an exiting time to be a Villa fan next year. 

I'm not sure how they will keep their talisman next year though. But I'm sure with Benteke and Bent off, plus the tv deal, I'm sure they will be able to find some decent replacements. They already got a top-drawer prospect in Weimann, plus the experience of Gabby. Just need to shore up that defense.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

BEAST! :benteke


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just thinking how much worse it would be for us if it wasn't for those late winners from Cisse against Fulham and Stoke. We'd have been truly fucked.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Di Canio proved how average he is as a manager tonight, tactically inept. Half decent motivator, not a long term fix.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't see Wigan winning 2 games, or winning 1 and drawing 2 or 3. They are gone.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bardsley can fuck off forever. Same for Cuellar. Mangane and Colback vs Stoke. Gardner in the hole, Larsson back at CM and McClean on the wing. If Wickham is fit again stick him in a 442 with Graham. I doubt Stoke are going to be as up for it as Villa. Di Canio needs to rally the team and hopefully we can hit 40. Wigan fucking up some more would be nice. Do me a favour JOEL.



ashes11 said:


> Di Canio proved how average he is as a manager tonight, tactically inept. Half decent motivator, not a long term fix.


Well that isn't an overreaction. You could make an argument O'Neill was pretty much the same. Villa wanted it more and it showed. We gave them too much space but they were just as good as we were bad. Except Danny Rose. Head and shoulders above the rest. Again.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa's all time leading league scorer = :gabby

It sucks that one player can win both awards, because Benteke would have been a certainty for YPOTY.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Villa have won 5 of their last last 10 matches, with the other matches being made up by 1 draw and 4 defeats. The losses came against Arsenal, Man City, Liverpool and United. Not bad. Looks like they will be the ones to watch next season, especially with that rampant attacking style that Lambert loves so much.

I still miss you Paul, come back...and I don't mean just for next Saturday when you bring an away team to Carra to give us another tonking. 1-7 and 1-4 the last two times


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> Well that isn't an overreaction. You could make an argument O'Neill was pretty much the same. Villa wanted it more and it showed. We gave them too much space but they were just as good as we were bad. Except Danny Rose. Head and shoulders above the rest. Again.


I'm a Villa fan actually.. It is a bit strong I spose, but I don't like Di Canio at all. I thought you should have stuck with MoN. You'll have a new manager this time next year.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sticking with MoN would have meant we'd be 6 points worse off. I love the man but he wasn't the right manager for us. No desire and no fresh ideas. Lambert probably did him proud tonight though. This is Di Canios first setback, how he reacts is interesting. Once MoN lost his momentum vs Everton last year we never recovered.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sunderland just need some defenders and fletcher fit next season.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Can't see Wigan winning 2 games, or winning 1 and drawing 2 or 3. They are gone.


I can see them beating swansea at home. I think they'll get a point away to WBA, at least. I dunno. It's going to be close, I think they might just fall short by a point as Newcastle should beat QPR.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Never count wigan out

not until the last second


----------



## Victarion

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

well put it this way. if they're a point behind newcastle last day I'd think they'll stay up as villa could be safe by then at this rate. not sure what their fixtures are like but dat form.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> Never count wigan out
> 
> not until the last second


That 

Wigan have a game in hand and everything. I'm just not gonna count them out until it's confirmed.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan also love to beat Arsenal on their end of season revival. Please let it happen :mark::mark::mark::mark:.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Coming of age display for Villa. Delighted really, they belong in the PL. Love how Lambert stuck to his guns when it seemed to be falling apart, you can see the young players are better for it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Coming of age display for Villa. Delighted really, they belong in the PL. Love how Lambert stuck to his guns when it seemed to be falling apart, you can see the young players are better for it.


Agreed. 

A lot of the villa fans have been wetting their pants all season long because the short term results (first half of the season) were poor. They obviously failed to understand that Lambert is a long term manager, something that should have been obvious once he started playing loads of the kids and bombing out the overpaid/overrated players.

Every season that he was at Norwich our form in the second half of the season was better than that of the first. That should tell you that he's the sort of manager who would rather build something from scratch that takes time to work rather than being somebody who likes to take the safe option and manage dull/functional sides that have no potential. Villa fans were moaning about MacLeish's style being shit and that O'Neill wasted lots of money on shite, yet now they have somebody who can get results with attacking football and spot/sign players who are value for money. He tried this at Norwich and it only took three years for his plan to work, despite the fact that he initially took over a league one side full of shite Gunn signings. Give him another season or two and Villa will be pushing for the top 6 again.

However, if he's ever going to become a top manager he will need to improve his record against the top sides which has been fairly abysmal so far. That should improve with better signings. On that same subject, he will also need to improve his judgement of center backs which isn't great in all honesty. He never signed one quality center back in his three years at Norwich and his persistence with the likes of Baker and Clark seems a bit odd. Sort those two issues out and he could go to the top.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So out of the two televised games I've watched over the last 3 days I've seen 2 goals, but the televised games I missed I've missed out on seeing 16 goals, for fuck sake!

But well done to Villa anyway and I can only hope that this the fist nail in Wigan Premier League Coffin, although i'm not getting excited yet

Also if Clarke Carlisle is the smartest British Footballer then it wouldn't surprise me if the majority of British footballers spend most of the days licking windows. In case you haven't read about it yet Clarke Carlisle admitted to making a huge mistake in asking Reginald D Hunter to do a stand-up routine at the PFA awards after the comedian made use of the N word and talked about Jews, Judaism and Women in a tone that was "wholly inappropriate", Carlisle admitted that his only experiance on Reginald D Hunter was from Satirical Shows. So Clark Carlisle hired a stand-up comedian whose stand-up routine Carlisle has never seen before fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The Telegraph are saying Wenger is likely to move to PSG in 2014, or possibly this summer

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...London-club-and-move-to-Paris-St-Germain.html


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah I saw that story about Reginald D. If you're going to hire a comedian, why not hire someone British to make a few jokes about football? Doesn't that make more sense? Reginald is a pretty funny guy so nothing against him, but he's probably not a football fan being from the US, and clearly he wasn't the right guy for this type of 'show'.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> The Telegraph are saying Wenger is likely to move to PSG in 2014, or possibly this summer
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...London-club-and-move-to-Paris-St-Germain.html


Only way I would be happy was if we replaced him with Klopp.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm not opposed to Wenger leaving, so long as they can get the right manager in there. Otherwise it'll just be the same thing all over again, just a different name. Top 4 Battle, Champions League Knockout Stage exit and No Trophies.

After hearing all of the rumors of the Dortmund team getting raided with Gotze going to Bayern and Lewandowski going to Bayern and now, possibly, to United, I've always been curious why any team would sell their best players to a rival in the same league. Having Lewandowski leave is terrible, but why would you strengthen a team that you're trying to chase down in Bayern? Same thing goes for last season with Arsenal sending RVP to United. Seems like if you were going to sell him it would be to somewhere else...not another Premier League team, let alone an EPL giant.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah, selling your best players to a team in the same league who are competing directly with you is a poor move. Luckily we were smart with the sale of Modric, and didn't let Chelsea have him. It'll be the same when Bale eventually goes, no way he's heading to United or City, it's sunny Madrid all the way!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Money talks. If Madrid/Barca/PSG had came in they would have obviously preferred to sell him there. Actually shocked they didn't they all could use a payer like RVP. Juventus were the only European club seriously interested and they weren't willing to spend what the Manchester clubs were.

Still better than selling to Chelsea, that would have completely fucked Arsenal.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah, selling your best players to a team in the same league who are competing directly with you is a poor move. Luckily we were smart with the sale of Modric, and didn't let Chelsea have him. It'll be the same when Bale eventually goes, no way he's heading to United or City, it's sunny Madrid all the way!


Child please.

Bale/Wilshere will be United players by the time Giggs/Scholes have gone.

Gotta keep that homegrown core, particularly with Rooney making way for Lewandowski.


----------



## CNew2

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Unless it's a complete lowball number it's almost worth it to sell him off for less money. And vice versa, if it's a completely stupid number then I could see them not being able to say no. I don't know the number difference between United and Juventus, but I just can't see the logic in strengthening a rival by shipping your best player to them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Arsenal and Spurs aren't competing with United :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> Never count wigan out
> 
> not until the last second


inb4 Wigan score a last second goal on the final day to stay up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Child please.
> 
> Bale/Wilshere will be United players by the time Giggs/Scholes have gone.
> 
> Gotta keep that homegrown core, particularly with Rooney making way for Lewandowski.


Nah, I can't see it. Levy has already done deals with United before with Carrick and Berba, but we weren't quite as good then. Now that we're a lot better, though obviously not on United's level, I can't see him helping out a Premier League team with Bale's services when they'll be other teams abroad that want him too. If Real and United came calling, it's an obvious choice who we'd sell him too. Not to mention that Bale has already professed his desire to play abroad. Plus we have that 'partnership' with Madrid. It's basically a done deal. :bale1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Wenger leaves, that's it. We may pack our bags and be satisfied with the, "biggest mid table club on Earth" tagline. The man is the SOLE reason why we're even considered half decent. No other manager would accomplish what he has despite selling our best players season in and season out. Whether it's SAF or Mou, they've always bought big on their way to victory. On the other hand, Wenger has to replace the mighty van Persie with Olivier Giroud.

Unless Usmanov comes in, I don't trust this lousy board of ours to sign somebody even half as good. Also, why would Klopp want to leave BvB and come to Arsenal? He has no incentive. The only reason why Arsenal is attractive these days is Wenger. I'm sure we will either promote Steve Bould, or get some mediocre manager and be satisfied finishing in the top-8 every season. I can see us going for David Moyes once Wenger leaves though.

I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The Toon should be very, very worried. The Mackems as well. Villa I feel will survive, as will Wigan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wigan have basically all their defenders out. 4 pretty difficult games to come. they're going down


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



CNew2 said:


> I'm not opposed to Wenger leaving, so long as they can get the right manager in there. Otherwise it'll just be the same thing all over again, just a different name. Top 4 Battle, Champions League Knockout Stage exit and No Trophies.
> 
> After hearing all of the rumors of the Dortmund team getting raided with Gotze going to Bayern and Lewandowski going to Bayern and now, possibly, to United, I've always been curious why any team would sell their best players to a rival in the same league. Having Lewandowski leave is terrible, but why would you strengthen a team that you're trying to chase down in Bayern? Same thing goes for last season with Arsenal sending RVP to United. Seems like if you were going to sell him it would be to somewhere else...not another Premier League team, let alone an EPL giant.


Gotze had a release clause in his contract so anyone paying the money could go after him. Lewandowski's contract is up next season and he is going to leave regardless so you might as well get as much as you can for him now, than wait a year and see him go anyway.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> wigan have basically all their defenders out. 4 pretty difficult games to come. they're going down


BELIEVE IN THE WIGAN


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


#2 - Champions League, Quarter Final - Liverpool (when they used to be good) - The First Leg

This was a monster of a game. Massive. Juve were giants at this point and boasted the likes of Buffon, Cannavaro, Thuram, Zambrotta, Nedved, Del Piero and Ibra. LFC took it to them and scored 2 first half goals, but Juve replied with of their own later . Scott Carson was in goal for the Reds and here's the team in full for those interested. Carson, Finnan, Carragher, Hyypia, Traore, Luis Garcia, Gerrard, Biscan, Riise, Le Tallec, Baros.

Below is a nice video of the occasion, including the Luis Garcia wonder goal. Ok... Having looked, I can't actually find footage of the highlights, so its just going to be Garcia's goal im afraid. Like before, these are brought to you via YouTube.

Video One 










This put Liverpool into the Semi Finals of the Champions League. Dizzy heights. ​
ps; Mods I have changed my sig, no worries.

oh and the return leg ended 0-0.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i found kenny's real twitter account:

https://twitter.com/Justus4suarez


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Anyone that booed him tonight is just jealous of Suarez. He’s young, handsome and the best footballer on the planet


:suarez1












:suarez2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:webb to referee United-Chelsea.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gets demoted to League 1 for having one of the worst refereeing performances of the season.

Two weeks later, he's ref in the United vs Chelsea game.

:webb :lions


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :suarez2


THE GOATS









































































And :gnev


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Apparently Götze turned down 20 million Euros a year from city before doing the Bayern deal.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Favouring Wigan to go down. It'll go down to Villa/Wigan though. Wigan win there might save them at the expense of Villa or Newcastle. They'll beat Swansea. Can see them getting a point at West Brom. Hoping on Villa and Newcastle droppng points though.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

laughable.

germany has a raging hardon for us and will take any chance to slag us off. 330k a week while trying to reduce the wage bill. ludicrous 'story'


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah I saw that story about Reginald D. If you're going to hire a comedian, *why not hire someone British to make a few jokes about football?* Doesn't that make more sense? Reginald is a pretty funny guy so nothing against him, but he's probably not a football fan being from the US, and clearly he wasn't the right guy for this type of 'show'.


They'd have booked this guy then.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*City making him an offer is feasible but not a chance at 330k a week.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

we would've put in a offer, that's for sure. but it would've been similar to what bayern were offering, which was about 130k a week

wanted to work with pep though, amongst other reasons of course.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*No reason he'd leave the country when an offer from Bayern is there. Not like many players at his level would turn Bayern down for another club.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What a superb win for Villa last night.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm worried Wigan will beat West Brom. Their fans have really started to hate on Villa over the last 2 seasons. I'm probably a bit paranoid because there was a situation when David O'Leary was Villa manager and Villa and Liverpool were rivals for 4th place with just a few games left. Liverpool won away at Birmingham City, not an implausible result (or is it :brodgers) but Blues were 2-0 down and the clueless radio commentator were going on about how impressive it was that the Blues fans were in such fine voice when they were 2-0 down at home. Well it was obvious why they didn't seem bothered about losing that game.

I think that's a bit sad that you can hate another club more than you support your own club but I guess Blues and West Brom fans have a lot to be jealous of. :hesk2 The West Brom hate I find stranger though seeing as a lot of Villa fans don't give a damn about West Brom in terms of them being rivals. Anyway, that's the fans, I'm not saying the players won't try but say Wigan take the lead...the West Brom fans won't be urging their team to fight back into the game with quite the same vigour as usual. Add to that Wigan have played well the last 3 games, despite the results.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

As I said before, Newcastle or Sunderland will be the other relegated team. Wigan will pull it out of their arse, and Villa will just escape.

IMO it'll come down to the last round, Sunderland having to beat Villa, Newcastle having to beat Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

sunderland play spurs in the last gameday

villa play wigan.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> As I said before, Newcastle or Sunderland will be the other relegated team. Wigan will pull it out of their arse, and Villa will just escape.
> 
> IMO it'll come down to the last round, Sunderland having to beat Villa, Newcastle having to beat Arsenal.


Sunderland having to beat Tottenham you mean?

Potential top four finish if Spurs win vs. Potential Premier League survival if Sunderland win?

Nailed on Sunderland win then. :lol


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oops.

It's much more likely that Sunderland would win over a Newcastle win


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Wigan are gone, but they've been known to prove me wrong, at the end of the day, you should keep your destiny in your own hands if you want to stay up, the result last night was huge for Villa, and I believe we'll take that and turn it into something positive at Norwich, hopefully making us safe. The teams around Wigan need to focus on winning their games before they let the thought of another Wigan miracle creep in their minds.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Wigan are finally going down this season. It will come down to Wigan and Newcastle, which will be horrible for us as we play them at St. James' on the last day. Plus, we have to play both of them. 

On the top-4, well, I'm not sure anymore (for Arsenal). If we had beaten United, it would have been a different story, but two draws and a victory in the last three games isn't the form that's going to take us far. On the other hand, Chelsea are in very good form, while Spurs are in fine nick as well. If all the three win their remaining games, it will come down to what happens between Chelsea and Spurs. If Spurs win, we're out; if Chelsea win, we're in.

It will be mighty tough for Chelsea to beat United at OT, but they do have the quality--and United don't have much to play for. Spurs will smash Soton and move ahead comfortably this weekend. Chelsea/Spurs is probably the most exciting match remaining and that's the decider, I feel. Immediately afterwards both have tough games as Villa away won't be easy for Chelsea, while Stoke away isn't the best places to travel.

For us, we have two teams battling relegation and one that is already relegated. If we can't/don't beat QPR, we don't deserve anything. On the final two games, it's Wigan and Newcastle. They are going to be tough as hell. I can only hope both Chelsea and Spurs drop points. That's the only way I see us sneaking through.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Will be interesting if Arsenal make 3rd, giving them the same position without RVP as they had with him. Hopefully Arsenal and Chelsea complete the top 4. Don't want Spurs to have the champs league appeal should they swoop for :benteke


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We will finish 3rd if Chelsea lose to United and draw against Villa or Everton, while Spurs draw with Chelsea and lose to Stoke/Sunderland. I can't see that happening. It's between Spurs and us now for forth.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> *It will be mighty tough for Chelsea to beat United at the Bridge*


Especially since it's at Old Trafford 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Especially since it's at Old Trafford 8*D


Yes, that's what I meant. Edited.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hate to say it but Wigan are fucked. They need two wins just to catch up with four to play for them. It's likely they'll need three at least with Arsenal away too fighting for top four. They've got injuries too to defenders. They're not picking up wins right now. It was brave against Spurs but they lost 2-0 at West Ham. They're gone. No question. They won't pull it out this time.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think we can beat Spurs. We play well against the better teams. The liability that is Danny Fox is out, and Ramirez has been pretty poor all season. Also want Puncheon back into the team. Lallana has been rubbish since coming back from injury.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Hate to say it but Wigan are fucked. They need two wins just to catch up with four to play for them. It's likely they'll need three at least with Arsenal away too fighting for top four. They've got injuries too to defenders. They're not picking up wins right now. It was brave against Spurs but they lost 2-0 at West Ham. They're gone. No question. They won't pull it out this time.


Yeah I agree with this, Wigan have done well to survive the last few years, but this year just seems too much for them.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

just think best case scenario 3 games left with Wenger as manager. we could lose all 3 games 8-0 and the day he leaves ill be celebrating as if we've done the treble would be the best thing to ever happen to arsenal football club.


----------



## CGS

Razor King said:


> We will finish 3rd if Chelsea lose to United and draw against Villa or Everton, while Spurs draw with Chelsea and lose to Stoke/Sunderland. I can't see that happening. It's between Spurs and us now for forth.


The fact that Arsenal are still in the running and probably have the best chance of all 3 teams in the running is pretty damn good. I remember saying before the season began as well that despite losing RVP arsenal won't really regress at all. Frankly as much as he can be a pain and as much as some of his transfer policies can be puzzling losing Wenger would be worse than losing any player they currently have by a distance. If he left arsenal may get short term success at most but a couple years down the line I could see them being in our position. Do think people underestimate just how vital that guy is too the club.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> just think best case scenario 3 games left with Wenger as manager. we could lose all 3 games 8-0 and the day he leaves ill be celebrating as if we've done the treble would be the best thing to ever happen to arsenal football club.


Can I legitimately ask why?


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gunner, who would you rather have instead? I want some realistic options as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

arsenal's regression is more offield than onfield

change in attitude, change in ideals, change in dreams. all have regressed. they no longer see themselves as a club capable of challenging for titles. wenger has pretty much admitted it himself.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We need a leader, not Thomas Vermaelen.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> arsenal's regression is more offield than onfield
> 
> change in attitude, change in ideals, change in dreams. all have regressed. they no longer see themselves as a club capable of challenging for titles. wenger has pretty much admitted it himself.


This is why I want to know who he thinks the club could realistically bring in to turn things around. It's not just Wenger, the club is going backwards in quite a few ways.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> The fact that Arsenal are still in the running and probably have the best chance of all 3 teams in the running is pretty damn good. I remember saying before the season began as well that despite losing RVP arsenal won't really regress at all. Frankly as much as he can be a pain and as much as some of his transfer policies can be puzzling losing Wenger would be worse than losing any player they currently have by a distance. If he left arsenal may get short term success at most but a couple years down the line I could see them being in our position. Do think people underestimate just how vital that guy is too the club.


People overestimate.

Arsenals problem is finances caused by Wenger.

JUST from matchday revenue by moving to the emirates the turnover increased from 0.8m per game to 3.1m per game. a gain of 2.3M per home game. we get on average 25 homes games per season (usually 5 CL then whereever the dom cups get drawn but just keeping it simple)

which added - 57m to our turnover. Wengers master plan was to treble the size of our youth academy which 38m in wage costs to the club eliminating the majority of the tunrover profit needlessly and aimlessly.

So when ANYONE ever says we have no money to spend its only one mans fault asshole wankers. his idiocy and his dream of coming to training every day with lots of little boys running around ruined the club and that is undeniable.

then u add in his tactical ineptness which has cost us so many times. 
His inability to motivate anyone
His coat
his accent
and the fact he's a cunt

what really are we losing???

Yes a decade ago wenger was decent. with drive, passion and the advantage of japanese supplements we did a few good things but it wasnt enough.

Look at his failures

failure to retain the title in 99.

failure to win title in 01,03,05 put a great manager incharge of that side from 01-06 and we get atleast 4 league titles instead of 2.

Cup failures - - losing in semi finals to middlesbrough, wigan, getting knocked out this year by bradford and blackburn. agains put a good manager incharge and thats 4 more trophies. There is absolutly no excuse for arsenal not winning the capital one cup this weekend (i didnt even get to go to KFC instead of watching the worthless cup final) and there is no excuse for us not being in the fa cup final. If you could pick your own route to the finals if wouldnt look too dissimilar to our cup draws this season.

European embarrassments. - Paok Salonki, Gladbach, panathinikos/lens, PSV, getting mauled by barcax2 man utd, liverpool, bayern - disgraceful record.

Inability to address squad issues - how long have we needed a keeper for, when was the last time anyone (aside everton because they;re wank) feared playing Arsenal. When was the last time Arsenal tried something different. you dont even need to scout arsenal anymore.


so really what are we losing when he goes apart from our biggest weakness?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> The fact that Arsenal are still in the running and probably have the best chance of all 3 teams in the running is pretty damn good. I remember saying before the season began as well that despite losing RVP arsenal won't really regress at all. Frankly as much as he can be a pain and as much as some of his transfer policies can be puzzling losing Wenger would be worse than losing any player they currently have by a distance. If he left arsenal may get short term success at most but a couple years down the line I could see them being in our position. Do think people underestimate just how vital that guy is too the club.


The fact that we have one of the finest managers in football today, and yet--fans continue to moan about him is a big travesty in itself. Wenger has done his best. Despite losing players every season, he's kept us up there with the best of his efforts. He had absolutely no budget for years after the stadium move, but the youngsters he spotted proved to be golden and we continued doing well despite not winning anything.

I've been saying this since 2009. It doesn't matter how many players we lose, the day we lose Wenger, it will be the darkest day in our club's history. Unless Usmanov comes in and instills his money and ambition into the club, this Board won't even remotely hire anybody half as good and even if they do, nobody would be able to get top-4 continuously with the, "sell to buy" and profits generating objectives set by the board.

I don't care how I sound, but if Mou/SAF had been in Wenger's position, I don't think they'd have managed what Wenger has with all the limitations. Fuck, how would anybody justify a team with Olivier Giroud as a leading striker competing with the firepower of Chelsea and the explosiveness of Tottenham?

If Arsenal FC is a brand today--the forth biggest brand in the world; the absolute successes we have seen, the zenith we reached in 2004, it's all due to one man: Arsene Wenger. We were always a huge club, but so were Everton and Aston Villa. In fact, we had only one title more than Everton when Wenger arrived. Aston Villa have f'kin won the CL/European Cup too. Look where both are. Everton are fine, but City and Chelsea don't have a rich history such as Everton, but they're miles ahead today. History doesn't matter these days. Investments and intent does. The Board at Arsenal have no intent and desire. They're satisfied with the profits Wenger generates.

Sometimes, it's too late when fans realize the worth of some managers. I just hope they don't realize it the day Wenger moves to PSG and PSG become world beaters.

As a Liverpool fan, you'd love to be in our position. So would Spurs and Everton. Yes, it's difficult to digest so many years without anything tangible, but then again--had Cesc stayed in 2011 along with Nasri, I think we would have won something. It's just a shame that both of them felt otherwise, especially that Cesc. We could have been like Dortmund right now. We had the setup; then the summer of 2011 happened.


Edit:

Wenger set the bar so high by coming in and revolutionizing Arsenal that fans started moaning over him not winning the league every season from 1997 until 2006. Sigh...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Gunner, who would you rather have instead? I want some realistic options as well.


Heynkes is gunna need a job.

Klopp is probably getable due to half his side seemingly going to be being sold

they'd obviously be prime.

Moyes deserves a chance with a bigger budget as does martinez. but honestly you could give the job to ANYONE and they'd improve the mentality of the club.

Whole club at the moment is rotten with a massive budget £143m a year on wages at current level. a massive changeover of playing staff is needed to fight the mentality issues, depth issues, balance issues again caused by wenger. im honestly at the point where the club could give it Alan Knill and id still be happier than seeing Wenger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maybe Wenger's only mistake has been not telling the board to fuck off, as he desrves better than this.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

To be honest, if Wenger had that Chelsea team with the Three Amigos and the financial flexibility, they'd be winning the treble. No jokes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

truth be told psg are becoming world beaters with or without wenger.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> The fact that we have one of the finest managers in football today, and yet--fans continue to moan about him is a big travesty in itself. Wenger has done his best. Despite losing players every season, he's kept us up there with the best of his efforts. He had absolutely no budget for years after the stadium move, but the youngsters he spotted proved to be golden and we continued doing well despite not winning anything.
> 
> *already highlighted where he spent his budget. that was choice not necessity. think about why players leave. why no sponsors are interested in arsenal.... all wengers fault*
> 
> I've been saying this since 2009. It doesn't matter how many players we lose, the day we lose Wenger, it will be the darkest day in our club's history. Unless Usmanov comes in and instills his money and ambition into the club, this Board won't even remotely hire anybody half as good and even if they do, nobody would be able to get top-4 continuously with the, "sell to buy" and profits generating objectives set by the board.
> 
> *brightest cos the day wenger goes fingers crossed next manager comes in and stops wasting millions on crap kids wenger currently holds the record for most players signed to leave playing between 0-10 1st team games. stupid record to have fro a man who spends his life complaining he's no money when he's clearly the one wasting it*
> 
> I don't care how I sound, but if Mou/SAF had been in Wenger's position, I don't think they'd have managed what Wenger has with all the limitations. Fuck, how would anybody justify a team with Olivier Giroud as a leading striker competing with the firepower of Chelsea and the explosiveness of Tottenham?
> 
> *There are no limitations other than ones wenger placed on himself*
> 
> If Arsenal FC is a brand today--the forth biggest brand in the world; the absolute successes we have seen, the zenith we reached in 2004, it's all due to one man: Arsene Wenger. We were always a huge club, but so were Everton and Aston Villa. In fact, we had only one title more than Everton when Wenger arrived. Aston Villa have f'kin won the CL/European Cup too. Look where both are. Everton are fine, but City and Chelsea don't have a rich history such as Everton, but they're miles ahead today. History doesn't matter these days. Investments and intent does. The Board at Arsenal have no intent and desire. They're satisfied with the profits Wenger generates.
> 
> *Its not the board its the manager. why should the board tell the manager who to buy ad give him excuses for failure? board are perfect heres your budget only stipulation dont spend more on wages than we turnover. Wenger fucks up the rest*
> 
> Sometimes, it's too late when fans realize the worth of some managers. I just hope they don't realize it the day Wenger moves to PSG and PSG become world beaters.
> 
> *Wenger goes to PSG and PSG will win nothing. GUARENTEE IT. his record shows even with thte best squad available he cant deliver consistently hense why he has only won 4 league titles in his 30+ year managerial career.*
> 
> As a Liverpool fan, you'd love to be in our position. So would Spurs and Everton. Yes, it's difficult to digest so many years without anything tangible, but then again--had Cesc stayed in 2011 along with Nasri, I think we would have won something. It's just a shame that both of them felt otherwise, especially that Cesc. We could have been like Dortmund right now. We had the setup; then the summer of 2011 happened.
> 
> *Doesnt matter who wenger has he cant motivate thats why we go out of cups to Bradford and only play for half a game*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wenger set the bar so high by coming in and revolutionizing Arsenal that fans started moaning over him not winning the league every season from 1997 until 2006. Sigh...


Thats highlighting that wenger isnt actually that good. no consistency.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Heynkes is gunna need a job.
> 
> Klopp is probably getable due to half his side seemingly going to be being sold
> 
> they'd obviously be prime.
> 
> Moyes deserves a chance with a bigger budget as does martinez. but honestly you could give the job to ANYONE and they'd improve the mentality of the club.
> 
> Whole club at the moment is rotten with a massive budget £143m a year on wages at current level. a massive changeover of playing staff is needed to fight the mentality issues, depth issues, balance issues again caused by wenger. im honestly at the point where the club could give it Alan Knill and id still be happier than seeing Wenger.


Don't you think that Heynckes falls under the unrealistic catergory? I'm sure that he could get a better job if he wanted.

Why would Klopp leave one job where his best players are being sold for another which includes the same scenario?

Moyes, while a good manager for a top 8 side, is hardly proven. There's nothing to suggest that he would improve Arsenal, you also have to consider that his footballing philosophy is miles away from Arsenal's.

It's easy to assume that removing the manager will fix all of your problems, but there have been plenty of recent scenarios that show that it's certainly not an easy fix. If the current board remains at Arsenal then the inherent problems will remain, regardless of Wenger being there or not.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The captions on Reginald D Hunters photos from the PFA awards on facebook :lmao

https://www.facebook.com/ReginaldDHunter/photos_stream


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...s-kroenke-shows-no-wish-to-create-winner.html

Begin the boardroom drama!


@ Gunner, One simple question: who owns Arsenal? Wenger or Kroenke? Who sets the objectives? Owner or manager? Who sacks whom? Owner sacks manager or vice versa? Who shows ambition? Owner/Board or manager?

The Board is happy with Wenger's performance because he is exceeding the targets they set. Last season, BOTH PHW and Gazidis came out and said that CL football doesn't matter to them. Our board and owner simply aren't ambitious and all they care about is money. The sooner you get it the better.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Maybe Wenger's only mistake has been not telling the board to fuck off, as he desrves better than this.


Wengers mistake is not walking away when we lost the final in 2006. His ineptness was out in full that day. so many tactical errors and subsitution errors that cost us the game. what was left of his heart and his head and his passion is still on the pitch in paris. 



Razor King said:


> To be honest, if Wenger had that Chelsea team with the Three Amigos and the financial flexibility, they'd be winning the treble. No jokes.


They'd win nothing because he hasnt a clue what he is doing and theyd play with no balance and get caught out time after time. wengers chelsea would be

Cech

hazard luiz mata cole

kalou (theres no way wenger would have sold him) lampard oscar ramires torres

ba

he's not a clue n hw to balance out a side.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> The fact that we have one of the finest managers in football today, and yet--fans continue to moan about him is a big travesty in itself. Wenger has done his best. Despite losing players every season, he's kept us up there with the best of his efforts. He had absolutely no budget for years after the stadium move, but the youngsters he spotted proved to be golden and we continued doing well despite not winning anything.
> 
> I've been saying this since 2009. It doesn't matter how many players we lose, the day we lose Wenger, it will be the darkest day in our club's history. Unless Usmanov comes in and instills his money and ambition into the club, this Board won't even remotely hire anybody half as good and even if they do, nobody would be able to get top-4 continuously with the, "sell to buy" and profits generating objectives set by the board.
> 
> I don't care how I sound, but if Mou/SAF had been in Wenger's position, I don't think they'd have managed what Wenger has with all the limitations. *Fuck, how would anybody justify a team with Olivier Giroud as a leading striker competing with the firepower of Chelsea and the explosiveness of Tottenham?*
> 
> If Arsenal FC is a brand today--the forth biggest brand in the world; the absolute successes we have seen, the zenith we reached in 2004, it's all due to one man: Arsene Wenger. We were always a huge club, but so were Everton and Aston Villa. In fact, we had only one title more than Everton when Wenger arrived. Aston Villa have f'kin won the CL/European Cup too. Look where both are. Everton are fine, but City and Chelsea don't have a rich history such as Everton, but they're miles ahead today. History doesn't matter these days. Investments and intent does. The Board at Arsenal have no intent and desire. They're satisfied with the profits Wenger generates.
> 
> Sometimes, it's too late when fans realize the worth of some managers. I just hope they don't realize it the day Wenger moves to PSG and PSG become world beaters.
> 
> As a Liverpool fan, you'd love to be in our position. So would Spurs and Everton. Yes, it's difficult to digest so many years without anything tangible, but then again--had Cesc stayed in 2011 along with Nasri, I think we would have won something. It's just a shame that both of them felt otherwise, especially that Cesc. We could have been like Dortmund right now. We had the setup; then the summer of 2011 happened.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wenger set the bar so high by coming in and revolutionizing Arsenal that fans started moaning over him not winning the league every season from 1997 until 2006. Sigh...


Agreed with everything you said but do not diss THE HANDSOME ONE/next seasons top scorer If we don't sign a striker and he learns to score away.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...s-kroenke-shows-no-wish-to-create-winner.html
> 
> Begin the boardroom drama!
> 
> 
> @ Gunner, One simple question: who owns Arsenal? Wenger or Kroenke? Who sets the objectives? Owner or manager? Who sacks whom? Owner sacks manager or vice versa? Who shows ambition? Owner/Board or manager?
> 
> The Board is happy with Wenger's performance because he is exceeding the targets they set. Last season, BOTH PHW and Gazidis came out and said that CL football doesn't matter to them. Our board and owner simply aren't ambitious and all they care about is money. The sooner you get it the better.


Who owns arsenal - kroenke as silent wenger as asked to be by the Arsenal supporters trust the board and wenger.

Who runs arsenal wenger

who hires and fires staff - wenger (he hired his own boss and negotiated his own contract extension which was put to the board complete with payrise to sign off.

BOard targets were set by wenger. when he sold them the bollocks of his child trafficking operation. he told the board he would keep the club competitive he failed. now the board wont sack wenger because none have any power. Gazidis wont sack wenger because wenger hired him. and Wenger wont sack himself because he's on easy street playing with no targets and no ambition and getting the 3rd biggest wage in football to do it.

the only unambitious one is wenger. all he is arsed about is getting paid. sooner you realise that the better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao at chelsea winning the treble if wenger was in charge.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao at chelsea winning the treble if wenger was in charge.


Any decent manager can take this Chelsea side to glory. They have steel and versatile players. It's absolutely shocking that they are competing with us and Spurs. If last season, they could win the CL on sheer passion WITHOUT Oscar, Ba, and Hazard, you'd expect them to progress not regress after adding those players.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Razor King said:


> Any decent manager can take this Chelsea side to glory. They have steel and versatile players. It's absolutely shocking that they are competing with us and Spurs. If last season, they could win the CL on sheer passion WITHOUT Oscar, Ba, and Hazard, you'd expect them to progress not regress after adding those players.


key word is decent. Wenger isnt at that level any more. he's declined dramatically. dont get why people cant see it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We don't have steel, Razor. That's one of the many reasons we are so far behind United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> key word is decent. Wenger isnt at that level any more. he's declined dramatically. dont get why people cant see it.


How exactly has he declined dramatically though? Fair enough he hasn't won a trophy since 2005 but he's got you guys into the Champo league year on year despite the fact that the league as a whole is becoming much more competitive. Up until 2009 or so how many teams were consistently season on season hitting top 4 form? Frankly it was pretty much Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea & Liverpool with teams Like Everton aiming but not really getting close outside 2005. Now We have City & Spurs into the mix with Everton getting closer into the mix. So that top 4 has expanded out to 6/7 potential teams with the Midtable teams also getting much stronger. 

Honestly i'd be careful what you ask for. Unless you replace him with someone like Klopp all I see for Arsenal is short term success followed by a steep decline.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> How exactly has he declined dramatically though? Fair enough he hasn't won a trophy since 2005 but he's got you guys into the Champo league year on year despite the fact that the league as a whole is becoming much more competitive. Up until 2009 or so how many teams were consistently season on season hitting top 4 form? Frankly it was pretty much Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea & Liverpool with teams Like Everton aiming but not really getting close outside 2005. Now We have City & Spurs into the mix with Everton getting closer into the mix. So that top 4 has expanded out to 6/7 potential teams with the Midtable teams also getting much stronger.
> 
> Honestly i'd be careful what you ask for. Unless you replace him with someone like Klopp all I see for Arsenal is short term success followed by a steep decline.


The league isnt becoming more competitive thats why we can predict the top 7 not just the top 2 like other leagues. thats why the relegation battle gets bigger every year. the premiership is doing the opposite of getting stronger.

Now from those 7 only 2 are capable of winning the title man utd and man city. Chelsea are a mile off. Arsenal are a mile off spurs are just laughable everton are brave but lack the budget (they spend less than half what arsenal do) and lolerpool are just a disgrace to football. There is no competition.

Wenger hides behind his excuses because he hasnt got it in him to compete for anything. We come 4th due to no1 else having the budget to compete with us. Clubs around us in the premiership cant get better because they cant add depth because budget fails to allow it. after lolerpool and selfimplosion hotspur the next biggest wage bills are under half what we spend. how are everton going to be a threat when they can barely fill their squad.. two injuries and their season is over. So again completley disagree with any notion that the cashership is getting stronger.

There will also be no short term success the mentality and lack of balance engrained in the club by wenger means when we do get a new manager it will take years to recover from the mess we are in right now. there is no short term fix the squad is full of losers and overrated players. No quick fix to 10 years of negative attitude and arrogance.

How has wenger declined... tactically inept even more than he used to be. he has no plan A anymore never mind a plan b.
He cant identify weaknesses anymore
He picks his sides like a 5 year old looking for the best footballers and hoping for the best but once your against balance and organisation it cannot win because the fool fails to identify the bad balance in the squad. we have no leader on the field and havent since vieira left so again another issue he has failed to address.

His training methods are outdated and problematic hense why so many of our players have muscular issues because the training is so uncordinated players muscles are not balance. (not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. ) bad training programmes from sports being over sports scienced causes this.

He relies to heavily on graphs and stats to make choices.. look at the weekend rosicky was the only player playing well in that 2nd half vs united but he had to come off because the sports scientist said so... no consideration for adrenaline rush, motivational factors and desire taking over. This coming from the same people who said Mark Cavendish was the wrong size and shape to be an effective cyclist....


----------



## Vader

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

(not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. )

I bet at least 5 people in this thread understood it. Agree with you on Wenger btw.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Vader13 said:


> (not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. )
> 
> I bet at least 5 people in this thread understood it. Agree with you on Wenger btw.


This is a forum who's members couldnt understand the concept of isolated games expected results. i have a very very very low expectation of the members.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> This is a forum who's members couldnt understand the concept of isolated games expected results. *i have a very very very low expectation of the members.*


Is that because members of this forum went out of there way to prove that you were a liar when you claimed that you were on the bench for Bury in a LDV Vans Cup game 10 years ago or is it because we make fun of you for missing out on your clubs big day in 2011 so you could have a KFC?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> Is that because members of this forum went out of there way to prove that you were a liar when you claimed that you were on the bench for Bury in a LDV Vans Cup game 10 years ago or is it because we make fun of you for missing out on your clubs big day in 2011 so you could have a KFC?


Like i said on the day. i dont care what people on an internet forum think or choose to believe. i know where i was and thats good enough for me.

And a worthless cup final will never ever be classed as a big day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You actually swerved a cup final to go and get a scran?

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :lmao

You deserved to get wiped out by that Scouser.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> His training methods are outdated and problematic hense why so many of our players have muscular issues because the training is so uncordinated players muscles are not balance. (not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. ) bad training programmes from sports being over sports scienced causes this.





Vader13 said:


> (not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. )
> 
> I bet at least 5 people in this thread understood it. Agree with you on Wenger btw.


and one of them, namely me, is an exericse physiologist so i know my shit :hb

So yes gunner you're correct in stating that skeletal muscles have an agonist/antagonist relationship whereby when one contracts, the other one relaxes. You also have muscles which are synogists meaning they help provide the action even though they aren't the prime mover. However a) that has absolutely fuck all to do with sports being 'over sports scienced' seeing as it occurs when your training program is imbalanced and b) how the fuck would you know what training programs the players are on?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sunderland owner Ellis Short has ruthlessly axed chief scout Bryan 'Pop' Robson and his entire scouting network.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Apparently John Aldridge thinks Suarez should have won the PFA POTY award, because Bale is a cheat. If anyone has that Cheryl Cole smiling and nodding 'riiiiight' gif, this'd be a good place for it.

"Bale is a brilliant talent and I’d love to have him at Liverpool but he’s also one of the biggest cheats. Suarez stopped diving and now the PFA Player of the Year needs to do the same and clean up his act." 

Those Reginald D Hunter captions were amazing, incidentally.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Apparently John Aldridge thinks Suarez should have won the PFA POTY award, because Bale is a cheat. If anyone has that Cheryl Cole smiling and nodding 'riiiiight' gif, this'd be a good place for it.
> 
> "Bale is a brilliant talent and I’d love to have him at Liverpool but he’s also one of the biggest cheats. Suarez stopped diving and now the PFA Player of the Year needs to do the same and clean up his act."
> 
> Those Reginald D Hunter captions were amazing, incidentally.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Interesting comments from Aldridge. Agree Suarez doesnt appear to dive like he used to but then again im sure Ivanovic would rather he dived that trying to win a penalty by biting.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Vader13 said:


> (not expecting anyone on this forum to understand that but to keep it simple for you all muscles work in pairs, majority of muscular strains occur because one half of the pair is too strong for the other one. )
> 
> I bet at least 5 people in this thread understood it. Agree with you on Wenger btw.


*GCSE PE ftw*


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Daily Mail are saying Liverpool are going to turn down a spot in the Europa league, through the Fair play route, in favour of going on their pre season tour


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The same Liverpool who pride themselves on _those European nights™_?

It's the smart thing to do really. The EL is a crock of shit, so now they can avoid travelling to arse ends of Europe throughout the season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Papers in Portugal saying if Moyes goes we're looking to bring in Vitor Pereira from FC Porto who is our number 1 target.

Word has it Moyes has agreed to have one more crack at breaking the top 4 with us though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

turn down a spot?

that seems like a waste, why not just play ALL reserves or youth?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hmm: Not sure how I feel about this. On the one hand, it's turning down the chance to play in a European Competition, and I hate the thought of that, but on the other hand, it would be good for Brendan to have a full pre-season with the players, unlike last year, and put 100% focus on a run at the Top4.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dont understand why uefa dont just move the Europa league to non champions league weeks and play on the weds. Its also funny how no1 ever complains at playing Saturday Tuesday but Thursday Sunday is deemed too much hard work.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I remember how people said that being out of Europe so that we could focus only on the league would be instrumental with us finishing back in the top 4.

Instead we finished in our lowest league position in nineteen years


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How could Liverpool ever win the spot through fair play when they have a biter is beyond me.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

They need all the european football they can get, stupid move.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> They need all the european football they can get, stupid move.


you won't be saying that when you go out in the europa league group stage next season

:wenger


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't stand that "focus on the league" crap. You could understand it with a low budget team who have a limited squad, but Liverpool? Come on, they've got enough to handle both competitions.

We don't really hold the EL in high esteem in this country. Teams in Spain seem to embrace it. Although, fair play to Chelsea for taking it seriously and going for it. Pretty easy to be cocky and think "we're too good for this" after winning the CL the season before.

Saying that, the EL has way too many games. Ridiculous, cut the damn thing down.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> Can't stand that "focus on the league" crap. You could understand it with a low budget team who have a limited squad, but Liverpool? Come on, they've got enough to handle both competitions.
> 
> We don't really hold the EL in high esteem in this country. Teams in Spain seem to embrace it. Although, fair play to Chelsea for taking it seriously and going for it. Pretty easy to be cocky and think "we're too good for this" after winning the CL the season before.
> 
> *Saying that, the EL has way too many games. Ridiculous, cut the damn thing down.*


The thing has groups from A to L.

Fucking L!


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Daily Mail are saying Liverpool are going to turn down a spot in the Europa league,* through the Fair play route,* in favour of going on their pre season tour


:suarez1



Silent Alarm said:


> The thing has groups from A to L.
> 
> Fucking L!


should be a straight KO tournament all the way through.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The thing has groups from A to L.
> 
> Fucking L!


But that only adds one round in to main competition. so two games. But they do need to kick out all the champions league rejects though including all the champions league qualifying failures they'll reduce the number dramatically. Shocking how not a single club left in the competition actually qualified for it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Fargerov said:


> you won't be saying that when you go out in the europa league group stage next season
> 
> :wenger


I didn't mean it in a taking the piss way, they do though. They've done it so they can do their full pre season tour/don't lose money from cancelling it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Dont understand why uefa dont just move the Europa league to non champions league weeks and play on the weds. Its also funny how no1 ever complains at playing Saturday Tuesday but Thursday Sunday is deemed too much hard work.


*Isn't it glaringly obvious why they're the same week? Surely? How many weekdays is there no football on?

Playing Tuesday gives you 3 full days before Saturday. Playing Thursday gives you 2 full days before Sunday and most teams have long flights overnight. :kobe*


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> How could Liverpool ever win the spot through fair play when they have a biter is beyond me.


It is based on booking and red card + fouls. Not biting. 

But yeah I am totally against this. Yeah the Europa league is not as meaningful as the champions league but I am 100% against not taking part in it.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Unless they give the winner of the Europa League a Champions League spot in the next season, not many big teams or their fans will really care about winning it.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Would we even have much of a team/squad available for a Europa League game that early in the summer?

U21 European Championship- Hendo, Shelvey, Robbo, Wisdom, Sterling, Borini(I think), Suso, maybe Yesil

Confederations Cup- Suarez, Coates, Reina(?) Borini(?) Lucas(?) Coutinho(?)

Retired- Carra. Gerrard will be recovering from shoulder surgery. 

Depends really on what date the Europa League round would be on.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Liverpool's season would start on 18 July if they entered the Europa League at the second qualifying round, and the second leg would clash with the club's lucrative pre-season tour of south-east Asia and Australia.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/01/liverpool-europa-league-fair-play


I'm still baffled as to why you'd turn it down completely.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Clean sweep for Gareth Bale as he picks up his 3rd individual award of the season with the Writers' Player of the Year award.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *
> Playing Tuesday gives you 3 full days before Saturday. Playing Thursday gives you 2 full days before Sunday and most teams have long flights overnight. :kobe*


He means playing Saturday before a Tuesday game.

I just looked at how the fair play is calculated. Points are awarded for "Continuing to push for goals when in a winning position" and verbal support from the crowd. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the second leg of liverpool's qualifying match would be on the 25th of July, but they are playing Melbourne Victory on the 24th, which is sold out already


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> the second leg of liverpool's qualifying match would be on the 25th of July, but they are playing Melbourne Victory on the 24th, which is sold out already


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

it sold out the morning of the tickets getting released :lol 



> Of these, 33,000 went in the first 33 minutes of going on sale.


lulz


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Official.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's pretty nice.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*






Torres :kenny

I like how Mikel basically does nothing but stand around grinning.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*:jaydamn at the muzak.*


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why are Chelsea/Samsung building giant pinball machines when there are starving kids in Africa? :hendo5

Awful fucking music too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Torres :kenny
> 
> I like how Mikel basically does nothing but stand around grinning.


no need to take him out of his element.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Isn't it glaringly obvious why they're the same week? Surely? How many weekdays is there no football on?
> 
> Playing Tuesday gives you 3 full days before Saturday. Playing Thursday gives you 2 full days before Sunday and most teams have long flights overnight. :kobe*


Not look at the fixtures the other way round and you will see my point. Thank you though so perfectly demonstrating what i mean when i say i have a low opinion of the level of this thread so thank you.

playing Saturday gives you two full days before Tuesday and most teams have long flights overnight.... :clap


And there are more than enough weeks for it to be Cl on week. EL next week. would take 12 weeks to complete the group stage 

at least 4 weds per month

September 2 CL 1 EL -1 week no european football for domestic cups. (CO cup - 3rd round)
October 1 CL 2 EL - 1 week no european football for domestic cups (CO Cup 4th round)
November 2 CL 1 EL - 1 week no european football for domestic cups (CO cup 5th round)
December 1 CL 2 EL - 1 week no european football for christmas period.

Oh look that wasnt hard was it.
now everyone can play on weekend and weds day.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> How could Liverpool ever win the spot through fair play when they have a biter is beyond me.


Retrospective punishments have no bearing on the points and Suarez has never been sent off.



Ruckus said:


> Can't stand that "focus on the league" crap. You could understand it with a low budget team who have a limited squad, but Liverpool? Come on, they've got enough to handle both competitions.
> 
> We don't really hold the EL in high esteem in this country. Teams in Spain seem to embrace it. Although, fair play to Chelsea for taking it seriously and going for it. Pretty easy to be cocky and think "we're too good for this" after winning the CL the season before.
> 
> Saying that, the EL has way too many games. Ridiculous, cut the damn thing down.


EL only has 2 games more than the CL and ALL of the clubs left in the competition played champions league games before and none are complaining at too many games. 



Fargerov said:


> Unless they give the winner of the Europa League a Champions League spot in the next season, not many big teams or their fans will really care about winning it.


The ONLY two problems with Europa league is that CL rejects get to play in it and its on a thursday night.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*You've forgot about international breaks and midweek league fixtures. Plus cup fixtures in leagues like Spain take place in midweek. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

amazing how torres misses even in a commercial


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *You've forgot about international breaks and midweek league fixtures. Plus cup fixtures in leagues like Spain take place in midweek. *



International breaks are supposedly being looked at to be played in January June and July to prevent breaking up the season but also creates a problem for poor nations like england who never rotate the squad as those players would end up playing 12 months of the year every year.

Then notice where the domestic cup said CO cup round etc... simply add in whatever competiton you need. did you really expect me to type and list every 53 European nations cup competition in the line i did specifically write in as DOMESTIC CUP goes here spot. 




JOAL.com said:


> amazing how torres misses even in a commercial


The have to keep it realistic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

why do i need to mortage my house to afford arsenal tickets

are they made of solid gold like in charlie and the chocolate factory?


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

do they include cup and european games too?


----------



## Goku

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hannover 75 pounds :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I was reading something about this, and that table Kiz posted is a perfect example of why the Bundesliga will probably be the undisputed #1 league in a few years time. Prices people can actually afford, developing home-grown players from their youth systems. This seems to be the reason:



> Where the Bundesliga really comes into its own is in the league’s fantastic ability to accumulate advertising and commercial revenue that simply dwarfs even the likes of Manchester United or Real Madrid. At 26.6 percent of the league’s total revenue, the commercial arm of the Bundesliga is its real secret weapon.
> 
> One of the many ways German soccer gets around its popular stance on inexpensive ticket prices is the manner that it is able to sell advertising and commercial deals in a strong German economy. In a report published by Deloittle this week, 55 percent of Bayern Munich’s revenue was listed as coming from commercial deals, while Arsenal’s amounted to only 22 percent, with match-day income (i.e., expensive season tickets) picking up the slack at 41 percent of the north London club’s total revenue.


And apparently their average attendance last season was about 44,000. That's superb. I'm not sure if this is the exact article I read a few months back, but anyway: http://goal.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/25/bundesliga-best-run-league-in-the-world/


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Kinda begs the questions why isn't the FA copying the German Model? You could also ask the same of our Government


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Love how we aren't on the list. Omitted or do we have great prices


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> why do i need to mortage my house to afford arsenal tickets
> 
> are they made of solid gold like in charlie and the chocolate factory?


The traditional Arsenal fan argument is London prices are always higher than everywhere else, and it's more in fitting with the higher earnings and cost of living in the capital. It's something that almost makes sense if you ignore everything other London club. I imagine the real reason is simply to make money.

EDIT: also I seem to remember Arsenal's tickets including all cup games whereas United's are seperate

:lmao @ the cheapest Arsenal season ticket being more than United's most expensive

Special :ti for a Spurs ticket being £1800+, I know it's not a regular seat in a stand but come on.

The Bundesliga model of football is near perfect, as I've discussed in these threads numerous times (with WOOLCOCK, no doubt). Now they've got some of the most highly regarded players around and two teams in the CL final after comfortably dismantling the dominance of La Liga and the two best players in the world. Good on them. The FA and English clubs will never replicate the model they've created, there's too much money at stake.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If you're a Chelsea or Spurs fan having a go at Arsenal's ticket prices, then you can fuck off. When you include the Cup games, ours turn out at roughly the same price. Not to mention we play good football, have a nice new stadium, and have a massive waiting list for season tickets, so the demand is there. So when you think about it, our prices are actually more justifiable than Spur's or Chelsea's. I'll take stick from Man Utd fans about expensive tickets, but not Chelsea or Spurs fans.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You don't have the trophies though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuckin warz at those price comparisons. Makes the football that Hughton has served up this season seem even more disgraceful. Even Stoke's cheapest tickets are far more affordable than ours if you want a direct comparison. I didn't mind the cost of our tickets last season when we were entertaining to watch (while also producing better results, not that it's the be all/end all) but it really isn't worth it at that price now that we go into games attempting to play for 0-0 draws. 

Having said that, I actually feel even worse for our away season ticket holders who have seen us pick up just ten points via 1 win and 7 draws in 18 games (with Man Citeh to go :no. We've scored 13 goals and conceded 36 in that time as well. I know that footy isn't all about glory and for many people an away day is about getting pissed up with mates and having a day/weekend away in another town, but when you consider the cost of an average prem ticket It just isn't worth it for our fans, at least not this season anyway. Might as well go away for the weekend and skip the footy at the moment.

Fair play to the Germany (as a whole, the people in power, fans, youth system visionaries, etc) for producing a footballing set up that is essentially perfect in general. We could only dream about something like that over here, but like *NoGimmicks * said, too many people at the top would lose money.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shocking. Matchday tickets in the Championship for Rovers are a joke. Between £25 & £37 for Burnley. £20-£25 for most. You can almost get a Bayern season ticket for four games at Ewood.fpalm

Charging for cup games is a double edged sword too. I think it's despicable tbh. I know United fans who gave it up because of that with playing weak teams in cup games and going out of the Champions League early hardly makes it worth it too. United's home performances the last two years have in the Champions League have been so poor too. A good run in cups, especially Europe can make it worthwhile though some seasons.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's the thing, Championship prices generally aren't much better than those of the clubs in the bottom half of the prem.

Even clubs as far down as league two take the piss, Burton Albion offers the cheapest standard tickets at £14...£14 is the the cheapest price for a fucking league two match!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19813899


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That's the thing, Championship prices generally aren't much better than those of the clubs in the bottom half of the prem.
> 
> Even clubs as far down as league two take the piss, Burton Albion offers the cheapest standard tickets at £14...£14 is the the cheapest price for a fucking league two match!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19813899


what a geeup. I can go watch my rugby league team play for less than that.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well, capitalism did originate from England, so it shouldn't really be a shock to see those prices spiraling out of control. Still, it's totally unacceptable, regardless of society/culture.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

city season tickets cheaper than dortmund :

the lower end anyways

paid 75 bucks for 22 westies games this season :lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I once paid 19 quid for a Sunderland season ticket. That was great.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> I once paid 19 quid for a Sunderland season ticket. That was great.


£16 for me when I was an under 12. The club also used to do a "kids for a quid" scheme (no Wagg) for individual matches. I'm pretty sure that's how we went from a situation where we averaged around 13,000 per game in the early nineties (during the days when we finished 3rd in 92/93 and beat Bayern in 93/94) to the situation where we were taking in 25,000 fans a game in league one not so long ago. That's one way to build a strong long term fan base.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

QPR :lmao

£500 for championship football.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*It sucks but until clubs struggle to sell season tickets it won't change. Demand > Supply and all that. Pretty sure Utd could charge 5 times what they do and still get similar numbers. Until it gets to a point where they'd be more profitable to sell high quantity at low prices than a lower quantity at higher prices, clubs won't drop prices just out of goodwill. 

I'd encourage everyone buying tickets on a membership card to be a U18 membership card. Nobody checks them cards when you put them in the scanner. Not at Utd anyway. Half the price ta. 

Difference in Stoke's prices is quite alarming. Different league now I know but I remember when I could get in there for max £5 any game in the Championship. Cheapest tickets there these days even for kids are around £15-£20.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just heard Wenger say he will stay at Arsenal while they are successful, guess that means he will be leaving in the summer then.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> £16 for me when I was an under 12. The club also used to do a "kids for a quid" scheme (no Wagg) for individual matches. I'm pretty sure that's how we went from a situation where we averaged around 13,000 per game in the early nineties (*during the days when we finished 3rd in 92/93 and beat Bayern in 93/94*) to the situation where we were taking in 25,000 fans a game in league one not so long ago. That's one way to build a strong long term fan base.


I assume that was when Norwich were one of the 4 English clubs on Sensible Soccer :lelbron


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I had to laugh when Mo Farrah was talking about the Arsenal ticket prices. He said "well I don't really think about the ticket prices, I just want to go and support the team."

Easy for you to say when you're an Olympic/World champion with a shitload of sponsoring money.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Phil, you silly twat, what have you done to your hair? :kobe

1. Those curls might be the source of your powers

and

2. Some curly haired Phil smilies were made for you just the other day


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *It sucks but until clubs struggle to sell season tickets it won't change. Demand > Supply and all that. Pretty sure Utd could charge 5 times what they do and still get similar numbers. Until it gets to a point where they'd be more profitable to sell high quantity at low prices than a lower quantity at higher prices, clubs won't drop prices just out of goodwill.
> 
> I'd encourage everyone buying tickets on a membership card to be a U18 membership card. Nobody checks them cards when you put them in the scanner. Not at Utd anyway. Half the price ta.
> 
> Difference in Stoke's prices is quite alarming. Different league now I know but I remember when I could get in there for max £5 any game in the Championship. Cheapest tickets there these days even for kids are around £15-£20.*


Correct. The same goes for people who moan about sky sports having a monopoly over English league football games while still owning a subscription to it. You shouldn't complain that football is being corrupted by money if you keep supplying the money yourself. Lovely old streams.

I've stopped going to games so regularly now because quite frankly it's not value for money. £35 minimum for the train from Leicester, £30 match ticket (at best), beer money, etc. Not a cheap day out, especially on a routine basis.

They check for comp tickets at Norwich, at least they did when I was a young student anyway (not sure if they take anything but NUS cards, I'll have to find out :hmm.

I went to an away game at Stoke in 05/06 (easily lost 3-1, typical Worthington away day at that time) when they were charging £5 for all tickets. There were about 12,000 or so there that night. How times have changed 



Richard Keys said:


> I assume that was when Norwich were one of the 4 English clubs on Sensible Soccer :lelbron


Great game to be fair.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> Charging for cup games is a double edged sword too. I think it's despicable tbh. I know United fans who gave it up because of that with playing weak teams in cup games and going out of the Champions League early hardly makes it worth it too. United's home performances the last two years have in the Champions League have been so poor too. A good run in cups, especially Europe can make it worthwhile though some seasons.


The problem with the United scenario was that they made applying for away tickets conditional on agreeing with the automatic cup scheme. Therefore you had to be a ST Holder & in the ACS to apply for away tickets in the ballot. Now obviously a lot of lads will have contacts who know contacts and thus will never get more than a membership since they know they have means to get tickets and do aways without the farce of the ballot process, but for many the lure of United aways forced their hand. It was a loathesome decision imo to charge full price when as you said Carling Cup and FA Cup ties would typically see United field a weakened side, but sadly the demand was there and as long as it remains there you're not going to see owners and chairman defying protocol as long as other clubs are generating vast revenue through a more elaborate pricing scheme.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That's the thing, Championship prices generally aren't much better than those of the clubs in the bottom half of the prem.
> 
> Even clubs as far down as league two take the piss, Burton Albion offers the cheapest standard tickets at £14...£14 is the the cheapest price for a fucking league two match!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19813899


This is very much something that people overlook. People focus so much on the Arsenal, Chelsea, Spurs & QPR's of the league charging over £50 a game that the likes of League 1 & 2 clubs charging anywhere from £15-25 for a game looks less farcical in comparison, though a closer inspection would prove that to be a lie. Wrexham charge between £18-20 on the gate for a home game, as they have done their entire duration in the Conference. I remember nearly paying £20 for an Argyle away game at Dagenham in League 2 with my mate, though luckily I was able to get a student discount to £14. The game is overrun at every level with clubs trying to maximise and take as much as they can because demand continues to exist and no-one questions the thought process.

I try to refrain from lecturing people I know about continuing to pay these prices, usually I'll only stick my head in when they moan about no-one having the bollocks to take a stand since I can't have time for people who pay the prices weekly but still try to paint others not taking a stand as the true people who are to blame. People who pay the prices because its not enough to deter them from attending games even if they wished they were cheaper are a far different story, though enough of my mates know my stance on the subject. 

End of the day there's not much we as supporters can do until action is taken and people accept the only way to change the system is to put aside petty rivalries and unite under a common cause. The Germans' strength lies in their foresight to recognise and understand that they control the game and thus whenever a motion is tabled or one individual threatens to try and usurp the morals and integrity of the game over there fans from every club will boycott or take action together. Over here the English mentality halts any progress dead in its tracks because nobody seems willing to put aside differences and make a concerted effort to construct a similar model of unity as which governs the fans in Germany.

Seabs is right though. Until fans or the economy suffers to the extent where attendances drastically decline because people cannot justify paying these lavish prices, clubs will continue to charge the same or increase the prices further as long as they're convinced there is money and additional revenue to be made from it. The FA have facilitated their end goal of improving the image of football since the days of hooliganism and marketing it as a middle class and predominantly family friendly sport in this day and age and demand has never been higher for top flight football. Its a model that sadly shows no signs of letting up no matter how much of an inconvenience it is to many who lack the funds or willingness to pay whatever they are set.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



BANKSY said:


> QPR :lmao
> 
> £500 for championship football.


thats actually amazing.

£22 per game.

well done QPR.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just read a couple of quotes from Mancini basically saying that Scott Sinclair can leave the club. Seriously, what an abysmal signing. Not Sinclair's fault obviously, but why sign someone and not play them? I'm not sure how many games he's started this season (Kiz can probably let me know) but it can't be very many.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> This is very much something that people overlook. People focus so much on the Arsenal, Chelsea, Spurs & QPR's of the league charging over £50 a game that the likes of League 1 & 2 clubs charging anywhere from £15-25 for a game looks less farcical in comparison, though a closer inspection would prove that to be a lie. Wrexham charge between £18-20 on the gate for a home game, as they have done their entire duration in the Conference. I remember nearly paying £20 for an Argyle away game at Dagenham in League 2 with my mate, though luckily I was able to get a student discount to £14. The game is overrun at every level with clubs trying to maximise and take as much as they can because demand continues to exist and no-one questions the thought process.
> 
> I try to refrain from lecturing people I know about continuing to pay these prices, usually I'll only stick my head in when they moan about no-one having the bollocks to take a stand since I can't have time for people who pay the prices weekly but still try to paint others not taking a stand as the true people who are to blame. People who pay the prices because its not enough to deter them from attending games even if they wished they were cheaper are a far different story, though enough of my mates know my stance on the subject.
> 
> End of the day there's not much we as supporters can do until action is taken and people accept the only way to change the system is to put aside petty rivalries and unite under a common cause. The Germans' strength lies in their foresight to recognise and understand that they control the game and thus whenever a motion is tabled or one individual threatens to try and usurp the morals and integrity of the game over there fans from every club will boycott or take action together. Over here the English mentality halts any progress dead in its tracks because nobody seems willing to put aside differences and make a concerted effort to construct a similar model of unity as which governs the fans in Germany.
> 
> Seabs is right though. Until fans or the economy suffers to the extent where attendances drastically decline because people cannot justify paying these lavish prices, clubs will continue to charge the same or increase the prices further as long as they're convinced there is money and additional revenue to be made from it. The FA have facilitated their end goal of improving the image of football since the days of hooliganism and marketing it as a middle class and predominantly family friendly sport in this day and age and demand has never been higher for top flight football. Its a model that sadly shows no signs of letting up no matter how much of an inconvenience it is to many who lack the funds or willingness to pay whatever they are set.


Incredibly well put, as per usual (Y)

I'm genuinely shocked that a non-league side can get away with charging that much, but again, it's the fan's fault for accepting it and continuing to go. Nobody is forcing them to go. What are Wrexham's home attendances like?

I honestly believe that many people in this country believe that they have to continue going to games due to the rampant hype machine that is fully behind English football. The advertising for the game in this country is so deeply ingrained into our society that it's almost inescapable, so it's no wonder that so many people become caught up in it and feel that they can't miss their team's matches, regardless of the costs involved. Many football clubs are also the last bastion of community pride within many English towns/cities, so in a sense it's understandable why some people find it difficult to separate themselves from one of the few things that they can strongly relate to (despite player's egos, passionless rich owners, eradication of club culture in modern times, etc).



Gunner14 said:


> thats actually amazing.
> 
> £22 per game.
> 
> well done QPR.


£500 is okay, but I would hardly call it amazing. Championship football is absolutely dire.

However, that doesn't tell the whole story. £500 is more likely to be the overall average:

http://www.qprdot.org/viewtopic.php?t=68354

Here is what the new price range for QPR season tickets is likely to be:

http://web.archive.org/web/20100406022746/http://www.qpr.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10373~2011609,00.html

Then compare that to the other Championship side's adult prices, there aren't too many who will charge more on average:

http://www.pricingplaybook.co.uk/sport/championship-season-ticket-prices-20132014-update-and-analysis/


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just read a couple of quotes from Mancini basically saying that Scott Sinclair can leave the club. Seriously, what an abysmal signing. Not Sinclair's fault obviously, but why sign someone and not play them? I'm not sure how many games he's started this season (Kiz can probably let me know) but it can't be very many.


David Platt said he was made aware that he would only be used as a rotation player at best. I find it very difficult to have any sympathy for him tbh. Seems like he was quick to choose the money rather than think about his playing career.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Ruckus said:


> David Platt said he was made aware that he would only be used as a rotation player at best. I find it very difficult to have any sympathy for him tbh. Seems like he was quick to choose the money rather than think about his playing career.


Really? That's surprising. Yes, it may be a little more money (or perhaps a lot more in City's case), but still wouldn't you rather play consistently week-to-week than sit on the bench every game? Sinclair must have started about 2 Premier League games maximum. I guess he has more of a chance of winning the title at City, but would it even feel like a victory if you had sat on the bench all season? And of course the irony is that Swansea actually did manage to win a trophy this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just read a couple of quotes from Mancini basically saying that Scott Sinclair can leave the club. Seriously, what an abysmal signing. Not Sinclair's fault obviously, but why sign someone and not play them? I'm not sure how many games he's started this season (Kiz can probably let me know) but it can't be very many.


3.

it was a stuff up all round. scouts suggesting him, an offer being made for him, and it being approved by bobby. people having a go at sinclair are off their nut. someone offers you double, possibly triple your wage, are you going to turn them down? this hasn't hurt his career honestly. he'll most likely go back to a team at a mid table sort of level, but you never know until you try. under a different manager, he could've started 20 games, you just don't know.

it's unfortunate that he didn't get a better go, he certainly should've when we were crying out for a pacy option to run at the defenders, but it wasn't to be. should be able to recoup most of what we paid for him.

he wasn't even our worst signing. maicon takes that gong, albeit through injuries. wright was an even stranger one.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Phil, you silly twat, what have you done to your hair? :kobe
> 
> 1. Those curls might be the source of your powers
> 
> and
> 
> 2. Some curly haired Phil smilies were made for you just the other day


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Incredibly well put, as per usual (Y)
> 
> I'm genuinely shocked that a non-league side can get away with charging that much, but again, it's the fan's fault for accepting it and continuing to go. Nobody is forcing them to go. What are Wrexham's home attendances like?
> 
> I honestly believe that many people in this country believe that they have to continue going to games due to the rampant hype machine that is fully behind English football. The advertising for the game in this country is so deeply ingrained into our society that it's almost inescapable, so it's no wonder that so many people become caught up in it and feel that they can't miss their team's matches, regardless of the costs involved. Many football clubs are also the last bastion of community pride within many English towns/cities, so in a sense it's understandable why some people find it difficult to separate themselves from one of the few things that they can strongly relate to (despite player's egos, passionless rich owners, eradication of club culture in modern times, etc).


I believe they clock in at about 3-4000 a game give or take midweek differentials and certain supports bringing more away fans (Luton & Newport especially) than others to boost the overall attendance. I'm quite amazed they insist on charging so much in light of their long documented struggle to get a consistently solid attendance for a number of seasons as you would have thought once they slid into the Conference they'd work on attracting the remaining fans via cheaper prices to get more through the gates. They seem to be in a situation where the attedance on average will never slip below something like 3000, but very rarely outside of a big game/derby/cup game could they expect to exceed 5000.

You have to appreciate the stark difference in ideals of people who attend games these days. You have teenagers/young adults from 15-24 who are more interested in drinking and having a laugh with mates and becoming the future cornerstone of the club's support, ageing fans in their 30s-mid 40s who likely have children and will be bringing them through the gates more weekly, seniors continuing to go to games as they know no different and then the likes of families, couples and so forth who might not have as great a personal attachment to the club but will still go on a fairly regular basis.

The Premier League especially has been advertised, marketed and protected as the league everyone aspires to be in. Now they've dispelled the notion and tainted image of the game as attracting the troublemakers so many families and indeed middle class folk are making up the greater % of attendance right across the 4 leagues. Demand really shows no signs of letting up whether as you alluded to its through community spirit and love of the game or successful marketing that football on the weekend is all there is to look forward to. As much as I cannot stand the FA these days I can't fault their success in remodelling and reinventing the image of the game to allow it to prosper and attract new demographics who can afford the current price structure and who show no signs of boycotting or finding the prices unjustifiable as would be the case with more working class and grounded supporters looking for an atmosphere and experience with their mates.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Really? That's surprising. Yes, it may be a little more money (or perhaps a lot more in City's case), but still wouldn't you rather play consistently week-to-week than sit on the bench every game? Sinclair must have started about 2 Premier League games maximum. I guess he has more of a chance of winning the title at City, but would it even feel like a victory if you had sat on the bench all season? And of course the irony is that Swansea actually did manage to win a trophy this season.


Yeah, I remember him saying it on the Premier League review show. Personally, I would, but I guess it's easy for me to sit here and say that because I'm working a regular job. I'd take a guess at him being on around 10-15k at Swansea. City would have probably doubled that and more, so from that perspective it's a big jump. Not only that, you can bet his agent had a lot to say about it too.

You would have thought he'd have known that his chances would be limited at City though, especially after being told. Even big money players find themselves being rotated, there's a ton of competition.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



BANKSY said:


> QPR :lmao
> 
> £500 for championship football.





THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Incredibly well put, as per usual (Y)
> 
> I'm genuinely shocked that a non-league side can get away with charging that much, but again, it's the fan's fault for accepting it and continuing to go. Nobody is forcing them to go. What are Wrexham's home attendances like?
> 
> I honestly believe that many people in this country believe that they have to continue going to games due to the rampant hype machine that is fully behind English football. The advertising for the game in this country is so deeply ingrained into our society that it's almost inescapable, so it's no wonder that so many people become caught up in it and feel that they can't miss their team's matches, regardless of the costs involved. Many football clubs are also the last bastion of community pride within many English towns/cities, so in a sense it's understandable why some people find it difficult to separate themselves from one of the few things that they can strongly relate to (despite player's egos, passionless rich owners, eradication of club culture in modern times, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> £500 is okay, but I would hardly call it amazing. Championship football is absolutely dire.
> 
> However, that doesn't tell the whole story. £500 is more likely to be the overall average:
> 
> http://www.qprdot.org/viewtopic.php?t=68354
> 
> Here is what the new price range for QPR season tickets is likely to be:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20100406022746/http://www.qpr.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10373~2011609,00.html
> 
> Then compare that to the other Championship side's adult prices, there aren't too many who will charge more on average:
> 
> http://www.pricingplaybook.co.uk/sport/championship-season-ticket-prices-20132014-update-and-analysis/


All english football is dire tbf. If you went of playing quality the majority of the clubs should be paying to fans to watch it.

i count 12 championship clubs currently paying more than 500. again we dont know what QPR tickets will actually be so its hard to judge but i havent got a problem with championship clubs charging around £20 per game. I think £25 should be the max £30 for a rival game and a few clubs do it but the u8's go free with a season ticket holder is awesome. So in effect two season tickets for the price of one if you have a child which also helps.

Theres only so much they can take off ticket prices because staff still need to be paid. you cant pay a steward at accrington stanley £2 an hour rather than £8 an hour just because theres less people. Ticket staff/Bar staff etc.. throughout football will all get very similar wages so there is a fine balance between lowering prices to get more fans in and staying alive. Its very very difficult for lower league clubs to this.

And then remembering with a season ticket you get the obvious factor of 4 extra games than a premiership club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> 3.
> 
> it was a stuff up all round. scouts suggesting him, an offer being made for him, and it being approved by bobby. people having a go at sinclair are off their nut. someone offers you double, possibly triple your wage, are you going to turn them down? this hasn't hurt his career honestly. he'll most likely go back to a team at a mid table sort of level, but you never know until you try. under a different manager, he could've started 20 games, you just don't know.
> 
> it's unfortunate that he didn't get a better go, he certainly should've when we were crying out for a pacy option to run at the defenders, but it wasn't to be. should be able to recoup most of what we paid for him.
> 
> he wasn't even our worst signing. maicon takes that gong, albeit through injuries. wright was an even stranger one.


Another thing that has to be considered is that he might have felt that moving to Citeh was his best possible chance to win a league medal. He could have gone in with the mentality of "if I make 12 sub appearances and we win the league then I'm eligible for one". Look at Adam Johnson as an example, he hardly started many games last season but featured more than enough to win a medal. Is Sinclair ever likely to sign for another club that could offer him that opportunity? Outside of his time as a youngster at Chelsea when he was a permanent loan player I can't think of him ever having that chance, not without the move to Citeh. Add in the money factor (which was probably his main motivation, to be fair) and it's hard to criticize him for wanting the move.



WOOLCOCK said:


> I believe they clock in at about 3-4000 a game give or take midweek differentials and certain supports bringing more away fans (Luton & Newport especially) than others to boost the overall attendance. I'm quite amazed they insist on charging so much in light of their long documented struggle to get a consistently solid attendance for a number of seasons as you would have thought once they slid into the Conference they'd work on attracting the remaining fans via cheaper prices to get more through the gates. They seem to be in a situation where the attedance on average will never slip below something like 3000, but very rarely outside of a big game/derby/cup game could they expect to exceed 5000.
> 
> You have to appreciate the stark difference in ideals of people who attend games these days. You have teenagers/young adults from 15-24 who are more interested in drinking and having a laugh with mates and becoming the future cornerstone of the club's support, ageing fans in their 30s-mid 40s who likely have children and will be bringing them through the gates more weekly, seniors continuing to go to games as they know no different and then the likes of families, couples and so forth who might not have as great a personal attachment to the club but will still go on a fairly regular basis.
> 
> The Premier League especially has been advertised, marketed and protected as the league everyone aspires to be in. Now they've dispelled the notion and tainted image of the game as attracting the troublemakers so many families and indeed middle class folk are making up the greater % of attendance right across the 4 leagues. Demand really shows no signs of letting up whether as you alluded to its through community spirit and love of the game or successful marketing that football on the weekend is all there is to look forward to. As much as I cannot stand the FA these days I can't fault their success in remodelling and reinventing the image of the game to allow it to prosper and attract new demographics who can afford the current price structure and who show no signs of boycotting or finding the prices unjustifiable as would be the case with more working class and grounded supporters looking for an atmosphere and experience with their mates.


If they believe that they are guaranteed a minimum of 3,000 per match then I can understand why they charge that amount, not that it makes it a fair price. If they make more money from a smaller amount of fans than a potentially larger amount then they will go with the first option. It can't be good for the atmosphere at the racecourse though.

If I was 15-20, single and much closer to Norwich than I am right now then I would probably still have a season ticket, but I can't justify those prices in my situation. I mention the age part only because I was easily swept up by hype back then whereas now I realise that I can live without going to a match every week/other week. As hard as it might be to believe, there are better things to do which cost far less. Still, I do respect the die hards who relentlessly follow there teams home and away, whether they can really afford or not. That takes some dedication. I always thought that I would be like that but as I became older my priorities changes. It's fucking typical now that we could be on the verge of something good for once, especially after all of the shite years when I went home and away when Rioch/Hamilton/Grant/Roeder/Gunn were in charge :lol (Worthy's excluded, but his away days were generally crap).

Yes, the FA have done a fantastic job when it it comes to making the English game seem approachable for those who aren't male/18-40/working class/white. As much as I hate the fact that this has diluted the atmosphere at most grounds (along with the eradication of standing at higher levels, got that in before you did :side I've got to admit that it's good for the game to be seen as more socially acceptable. The way that the average football fan was viewed in the late 80s/early 90s is completely different to now.



Gunner14 said:


> All english football is dire tbf. If you went of playing quality the majority of the clubs should be paying to fans to watch it.
> 
> i count 12 championship clubs currently paying more than 500. again we dont know what QPR tickets will actually be so its hard to judge but i havent got a problem with championship clubs charging around £20 per game. I think £25 should be the max £30 for a rival game.
> 
> Theres only so much they can take off ticket prices because staff still need to be paid. you cant pay a steward at accrington stanley £2 an hour rather than £8 an hour just because theres less people. Ticket staff/Bar staff etc.. throughout football will all get very similar wages so there is a fine balance between lowering prices to get more fans in and staying alive. Its very very difficult for lower league clubs to this.
> 
> And then remembering with a season ticket you get the obvious factor of 4 extra games than a premiership club.


The premier league, while average in comparison to other leagues, is hardly dire. Maybe a few teams within it are (us as an example) but it's not bad overall. Still, the prices are ott.

Did you actually follow the links?

The new prices won't be higher than their last championship stint, it doesn't mean that they will be less either. The highest costing st's were £670, the lowest were £450. That's far more than the average champs side will be charging next season _if you look at the third link_.

While you're correct that the new prices haven't been announced, the wording in that e-mail doesn't suggest that the most expensive ticket will only be £500. "No more than last time" doesn't = maximum £170 price drop compared to last time. If that was their intention then they would be hyping the shit out of it as a selling point.

I haven't got a problem with champs teams charging £20 per game, but it's certainly not "amazing". Fernandes can afford to allow prices like that, especially if he's happy to shell out for talentless journeymen and past it mercenaries.

Your argument about employing staff is flawed because a smaller operation will need a smaller group of general staff members. A club that gets gates of 3,000 isn't going to need the same number of venders/stewards/bar staff/ticket sellers/shop staff/turnstyle operators as a bigger club that pulls in far more fans. Just think about it for a minute.

Your last point is valid.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


>










(Y)


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Rush said:


>


Poor Coates.. Can't even get a Hi-5 these days


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rafa benitez wins manager of the month beating United, losing to City, tying with liverpool and getting wins over sunderland, fulham and swansea

hooray for low expectations


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Another thing that has to be considered is that he might have felt that moving to Citeh was his best possible chance to win a league medal. He could have gone in with the mentality of "if I make 12 sub appearances and we win the league then I'm eligible for one". Look at Adam Johnson as an example, he hardly started many games last season but featured more than enough to win a medal. Is Sinclair ever likely to sign for another club that could offer him that opportunity? Outside of his time as a youngster at Chelsea when he was a permanent loan player I can't think of him ever having that chance, not without the move to Citeh. Add in the money factor (which was probably his main motivation, to be fair) and it's hard to criticize him for wanting the move.
> 
> 
> 
> If they believe that they are guaranteed a minimum of 3,000 per match then I can understand why they charge that amount, not that it makes it a fair price. If they make more money from a smaller amount of fans than a potentially larger amount then they will go with the first option. It can't be good for the atmosphere at the racecourse though.
> 
> If I was 15-20, single and much closer to Norwich than I am right now then I would probably still have a season ticket, but I can't justify those prices in my situation. I mention the age part only because I was easily swept up by hype back then whereas now I realise that I can live without going to a match every week/other week. As hard as it might be to believe, there are better things to do which cost far less. Still, I do respect the die hards who relentlessly follow there teams home and away, whether they can really afford or not. That takes some dedication. I always thought that I would be like that but as I became older my priorities changes. It's fucking typical now that we could be on the verge of something good for once, especially after all of the shite years when I went home and away when Rioch/Hamilton/Grant/Roeder/Gunn were in charge :lol (Worthy's excluded, but his away days were generally crap).
> 
> Yes, the FA have done a fantastic job when it it comes to making the English game seem approachable for those who aren't male/18-40/working class/white. As much as I hate the fact that this has diluted the atmosphere at most grounds (along with the eradication of standing at higher levels, got that in before you did :side I've got to admit that it's good for the game to be seen as more socially acceptable. The way that the average football fan was viewed in the late 80s/early 90s is completely different to now.
> 
> 
> 
> The premier league, while average in comparison to other leagues, is hardly dire. Maybe a few teams within it are (us as an example) but it's not bad overall. Still, the prices are ott.
> 
> Did you actually follow the links?
> 
> The new prices won't be higher than their last championship stint, it doesn't mean that they will be less either. The highest costing st's were £670, the lowest were £450. That's far more than the average champs side will be charging next season _if you look at the third link_.
> 
> While you're correct that the new prices haven't been announced, the wording in that e-mail doesn't suggest that the most expensive ticket will only be £500. "No more than last time" doesn't = maximum £170 price drop compared to last time. If that was their intention then they would be hyping the shit out of it as a selling point.
> 
> I haven't got a problem with champs teams charging £20 per game, but it's certainly not "amazing". Fernandes can afford to allow prices like that, especially if he's happy to shell out for talentless journeymen and past it mercenaries.
> 
> Your argument about employing staff is flawed because a smaller operation will need a smaller group of general staff members. A club that gets gates of 3,000 isn't going to need the same number of venders/stewards/bar staff/ticket sellers/shop staff/turnstyle operators as a bigger club that pulls in far more fans. Just think about it for a minute.
> 
> Your last point is valid.


Point on standard of prem football is opinion id rather watch two footballing sides than a bunch of thugs id rather watch osasuna vs real majorca than stoke vs liverpool.

Employing staff and paying less people with less money ... Kinda makes it an even ratio. If you just think about it for a minute :clap did mention they need less in the post. good effort though you are slowly improving.

Point on fernandes why the f'#k should tony fernandes subsidise his business's tickets with his own cash. Thats just retarded.

again stand by my point £20 for something you enjoy is decent enough value. work it out minute by minute its 22p per minute of football which is fine IMO.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> If they believe that they are guaranteed a minimum of 3,000 per match then I can understand why they charge that amount, not that it makes it a fair price. If they make more money from a smaller amount of fans than a potentially larger amount then they will go with the first option. It can't be good for the atmosphere at the racecourse though.
> 
> If I was 15-20, single and much closer to Norwich than I am right now then I would probably still have a season ticket, but I can't justify those prices in my situation. I mention the age part only because I was easily swept up by hype back then whereas now I realise that I can live without going to a match every week/other week. As hard as it might be to believe, there are better things to do which cost far less. Still, I do respect the die hards who relentlessly follow there teams home and away, whether they can really afford or not. That takes some dedication. I always thought that I would be like that but as I became older my priorities changes. It's fucking typical now that we could be on the verge of something good for once, especially after all of the shite years when I went home and away when Rioch/Hamilton/Grant/Roeder/Gunn were in charge :lol (Worthy's excluded, but his away days were generally crap).
> 
> Yes, the FA have done a fantastic job when it it comes to making the English game seem approachable for those who aren't male/18-40/working class/white. As much as I hate the fact that this has diluted the atmosphere at most grounds (along with the eradication of standing at higher levels, got that in before you did :side I've got to admit that it's good for the game to be seen as more socially acceptable. The way that the average football fan was viewed in the late 80s/early 90s is completely different to now.


Fair point re. Wrexham. The people that still go won't be going anywhere so at best they seem to be looking to slowly increase attendance per game, which no doubt may be the case if they go up. Sad to see all those who jumped on going to Wembley for the FA Trophy final didn't feel like making the rest of the games afterwards and before the Play Off Final vs Newport at Wembley on Sunday. As for the atmosphere, when I had to go and take my Nain to games I never really rated the atmosphere there tbh. Granted I had to go with her in the side stand given her age (though the woman doesn't half bottle up some anger and unleash it on unsuspecting referees and linesmen) where you're generally not going to get much in the way of contribution aside from opening and closing their flasks but still the majority seemed to have a self imposed arrogant belief they were better than they were. So many could have fooled you into thinking they were a Championship outfit given the expectations and critique you had to stomach.

You're spot with the age dilemma. Back in first year of Uni I was busting an arm and a leg to get down to every game I could be it midweek, early k/o Saturday/Sunday and having to get a 6/7am train from uni and change at various stations, but by the middle of second year I re-evaluated my perspective and considered how few games I was enjoying, even in some of the last remaining atmospheric parts of OT. Given how much money was being put away for tickets, trains and drinks in the pubs and having to sacrifice nights out in uni alongside general living expenses and so many of my mates I knew no longer bothering it became something that I felt I had to put my foot down on and make a stand, albeit futile since I knew the minute I stopped going 10 more would be fighting for my ticket. Still, all I can do is either to decide to play by their prices or make a personal choice to dedicate my money and time into a club and principle I feel more closely aligned to, hence the trips to FCUM when time allows. My enjoyment and general interest in football, particularly the on the pitch style really is at an all time low now though. I don't care if I get a technical exhibition or long balls and one direct play tbh, its all about the time in the stands and in the pub that interests me more. Football nowadays is just 90 minutes out of a general saturday in Bury when I make the trip up via the train.

Ha, I do appear quite repetitive when it comes to certain topics. Who didn't see muggins here sticking his ear in when ticketing prices was brought up :side: . Have to credit the FA's plan for coming off to fruition, even if the mechanics of it are designed to alienate people like myself with the views and outlook on the game we have.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Gunner14 said:


> Point on standard of prem football is opinion id rather watch two footballing sides than a bunch of thugs id rather watch osasuna vs real majorca than stoke vs liverpool.
> 
> Employing staff and paying less people with less money ... Kinda makes it an even ratio. If you just think about it for a minute :clap did mention they need less in the post. good effort though you are slowly improving.
> 
> Point on fernandes why the f'#k should tony fernandes subsidise his business's tickets with his own cash. Thats just retarded.
> 
> again stand by my point £20 for something you enjoy is decent enough value. work it out minute by minute its 22p per minute of football which is fine IMO.


Fair enough at the first point.

No not really. At Carra Rud we employed over thirty ticket office workers in the aviva corner between 07-09 as a champs club while charging an average of £25 per ticket...most league one/two clubs tend to employ less than half a dozen (that number being generous) of those workers. Does that justify £15-20 per match? That doesn't fit into your "ratio". The same goes for bar staff. At Hartlepool (used to catch the odd game when I lived in Durham) they used to have just one bar steward behind the town end, a stand that usually has well over 1,000 within it. In the Jarrold (8,000) at Norwich we have about 50. Your point doesn't hold any weight.

You've also failed to take into account the severe drop in player's wages which takes up far more of a club's budget than a paltry match day staff budget :clap Unfortunately you never improve. Hopefully one day your posts will resemble something that's barely legible. There's a reason why I have a very, very low opinion of you as a poster.

If he's happy to spunk money on shite players with such ease then he isn't really a good businessman. Awful point trying to justify high prices based on supposed business sense, just look at their anchor of a wage bill :lmao Plus he's not subsidising, the cunts before him put up the prices to a stupid amount, they didn't need to be that high. With the new parachute payments the club won't need to charge silly prices, that's how he can afford it.

£20 for a match is shocking value if you consider the German club's prices. If you enjoy it, good for you, but that doesn't really look consistent next to your point about English football being dire. Nice when it suits your terrible points/arguments though (Y)


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Everything's so wordy round here.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Tempted to put a tenner on West Ham beating us 7-0 at 500/1. Seems like surprisingly good odds considering our current form :grant


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A Wigan win and Newcastle loss today and that's all she wrote I'm afraid. The stuffing got knocked out of us a few weeks ago, lets hope they actually show they've got a spine today. We need some fight.

Come on :avit:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

GOD Rosicky has to start today. The CAM position is his basically. I hope Wilshere is on the bench, and I wouldn't want him on just yet. He has been so, so poor lately and against United, he looked so anonymous after coming on.

My starting line up would be:

Szczesny
Sagna - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Monreal
Arteta - Ramsey
Gervinho - Rosicky - Cazorla
Podolski​
Mr. 100k shall forever remain a super-sub and a good one at that. He isn't a regular by any means. On his day, he's brilliant, but when do those days come? They're usually off the bench too.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> LIVERPOOL FC have opened talks with captain Steven Gerrard over a new contract.
> 
> The Reds midfielder, whose current deal expires at the end of next season, expects to pen an extension over the coming months.
> “They want me to extend, I want to extend, so it’s just a matter of time really,” Gerrard said.
> 
> Read more: Liverpool Echo http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...r-new-contract-100252-33281163/#ixzz2SJze1DgY


:mark:



> Boss Brendan Rodgers added: “Stevie and I went out for something to eat a couple of weeks back and had a good chat about plans and whatnot.


:xabi


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No Schneiderlin, well that's us boned then.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ben Arfa starting :mark:

Hopefully he's fully fit.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Left two West Ham defenders out of my FF Team because I didn't notice they would be playing against Newcastle.

Guaranteed two clean sheets out of the window, wouldn't be surprised if they both get a brace of goals each against this Newcastle team too.

:jose


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why do so many people want Alonso? He is the most cynically dirty player about and is well overrated now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> Why do so many people want Alonso? He is the most cynically dirty player about and is well overrated now.


so we can pair him with the most blatently dirty of course :suarez1


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> Why do so many people want Alonso?* He is the most cynically dirty player about and is well overrated now.*


I'm so glad someone else on here acknowledges this. 

He's a dirty cunt. Right up there with the scummiest players on Madrid.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

THAT WAS FUCKING OVER GOD DAMNIT

Screwed by the linesman yet again. Fuck this shit


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

^ Robbed 

WBA 1-0 Wigan :mark:


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan 1-0 down. That's what I like to see!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

fucking thug cunt Holt, you'll never play for England you League two clogger :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bye wigan, how fucking boring is the prem 2 league games left after this and fuck all to play for :fergie

champ>>prem


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

nastasic knees michu in the face

no pen

:robben2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Come on Wigan.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Tottenham with DAT luck.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:gabby


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:gabby

What a goal from the boyhood Villa fan :bridge


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale has been awful today. What a horrible game.

:bosh


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> Bale has been awful today. What a horrible game.
> 
> :bosh


I put the jinx on him by buying him and then making him captain.

:gotze


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Totally outplaying Tottenham. Should be ahead at half time but aren't. We will most likely rue that.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan fighting till the end.

:reus2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking Wigan, just die already


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Damn :hesk3

Yet another game without a clean sheet.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> fucking thug cunt Holt, you'll never play for England you League two clogger :terry


U WOT M8?



































:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> fucking thug cunt Holt, you'll never play for England you League two clogger :terry


----------



## Victarion

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

mcmanaman keeping #EVILWIGAN up


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Knew Wigan would win this game. :jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

















spot the difference


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan!!!! now come on west ham.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh just fucking go down already Wigan, Christ, please :jose 



Joel said:


> I put the jinx on him by buying him and then *making him captain*.
> 
> :gotze


Same :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

MOTHERFUCKING GOAT

:gabby

Love that guy


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

YEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

SUCK ON THAT :gabby

THE FIFA GOAT WITH THAT GOAT PACE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Come on Spurs don't make this end to the season even worse.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Unlucky Holt, at least you scored 1 out of 4 great second half chances :darren


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Reading beating fulham 4-2 :lmao

0-0 swansea/city so it is end of season then :mancini2


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fulham/Reading looks like it was a good game :wilkins



DwayneAustin said:


> Left two West Ham defenders out of my FF Team because I didn't notice they would be playing against Newcastle.


I swear I'm not gonna play this game next season :downing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan :troll


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

13 points from 19 games, 2 wins from 19 games, 14 goals scored in 19 games, 29 goals conceded in 19 games...Hughton out!

Lambert is going to be a managerial legend, what a job he has done with that young villa side in the past few months. Already surpassed last year's points total of 38.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So our fantastic manager thinks Ameobi and Dan fucking Gosling for Ben Arfa and Gouffran are acceptable substitutions as we cowardly bow out of the Premier League. Fate is not even in our own hands anymore.

Disgrace doesn't sum it up well enough.

I'm not even angry at Evil Wigan and McManamong, this is all our own doing.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> spot the difference


Dzeko is nude while the potato is wearing a City kit. WINNER!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










I can't deal with relegation again.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wigan :troll


Midweek game in hand against Swansea who haven't won in 7.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lolspurs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs another fantastic bottle job.

Will give chelsea more incentive tomorrow but not like they ever need any vs united.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Thanks a lot Soton, you cunts.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bull shit, dominate yet lose ffs


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking hell

Okay, perhaps he does deserve the awards :side:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Oh, fuck you Bale.

:bale1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



R.Scorpio said:


> Bull shit, dominate yet lose ffs


You're below Villa now, that can't feel good :arry


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Spurs will get relegated after Bale leaves.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



EGame said:


> lolspurs.





> Spurs another fantastic bottle job.


:bale1 :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale FC :bale1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Top 4 race is still on :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bale trolling the haters hard :bale1


----------



## just1988

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Bale, what a bastard!*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just when you think Wigan are down and out they start another great escape.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> 13 points from 19 games, 2 wins from 19 games, 14 goals scored in 19 games, 29 goals conceded in 19 games...Hughton out!
> 
> Lambert is going to be a managerial legend, what a job he has done with that young villa side in the past few months. Already surpassed last year's points total of 38.


This.

I've watched Lambert since he took over Norwich and the guy is destined for a top job one day. Brilliant manager. I agree with Hughton out too, 2 out of 19 is not acceptable. I had been thought that he just didn't trust his attacking options and was waiting until next season when he could bring in players he wanted and play more attacking. It just doesn't look like it's going to happen. Nice guy, good coach but he is not a manager.



God™ said:


> Thanks a lot Soton, you cunts.


This! Fuck sake.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Typical lucky Spurs. If Schneiderlin was playing there's no way the Southampton players would have parted like the Red Sea for that goal. So many times Spurs squeek through with these pissy 1 goal wins that almost always involve a ridiculous Bale goal. Our goal difference is 12 better but somehow they are above us.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Typical. Spurs play like shit and then Bale scores to save them. Fucking disgusting. They are nothing without him.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fox sports cutting out with two minutes left in the Spurs match. :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Sleeper said:


> Typical lucky Spurs. If Schneiderlin was playing there's no way the Southampton players would have parted like the Red Sea for that goal. So many times Spurs squeek through with these pissy 1 goal wins that almost always involve a ridiculous Bale goal. Our goal difference is 12 better but somehow they are above us.


Oh no doubt if Schneiderlin were playing the game would have been over at half time, and should have been anyway. Clyne should of scored, Lallana was in on goal incorrectly given offside. Oh well. It's all about next season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Our squad is gonna be pillaged at the end of the season, It's gonna be like a closing down sale at Sports Direct


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This is worse than Super Cena.

Newcastle better fucking win at QPR as well. I can't have them relegated.

Everything is going to shit. I'm waiting to see how United approach this game tomorrow now.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Walcott scored already. :lol


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Norwich get 0 points from the West Brom game they are relagated


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> This is worse than Super Cena.
> 
> Newcastle better fucking win at QPR as well. I can't have them relegated.
> 
> Everything is going to shit. I'm waiting to see how United approach this game tomorrow now.


You've got Brave Villa next weekend. Torres has scored in his last 2 games at Villa Park. That was Torres though not Zorres :terry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:bale1


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> This is worse than Super Cena.
> 
> Newcastle better fucking win at QPR as well. I can't have them relegated.
> 
> Everything is going to shit. I'm waiting to see how United approach this game tomorrow now.


Fergie will want to do anything he can to upset Benitez. The players on the other hand won't really be arsed.

2-1 win for Chelsea.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's a muted celebration against his old club, imagine if it was against someone else


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> This.
> 
> I've watched Lambert since he took over Norwich and the guy is destined for a top job one day. Brilliant manager. I agree with Hughton out too, 2 out of 19 is not acceptable. I had been thought that he just didn't trust his attacking options and was waiting until next season when he could bring in players he wanted and play more attacking. It just doesn't look like it's going to happen. Nice guy, good coach but he is not a manager.


Lambert is brilliant, going to leave it at that. Don't want to push myself into having a cry wank over last season's dvd 

Hughton has killed off our attacking flair from last season in order to "tighten up the ship" because we conceded 66 last season, but this season we have conceded 56 so far (with 2 games left including Citeh away) and gained just 38 points. Last season we finished up with 47 points, despite last season's squad apparently being far worse and full of journeymen shite (touch on that in a minute). 

As for man management? Fox was one of our best players last season but has had just two sub appearances in the league this season. With him in the side we could control games with his passing, he was also the most successful crosser in EUROPE, not just the EPL. Tierney was our best player at the start of last season before suffering a long term injury, he came back for the opening day 5-0 against Fulham and hasn't played in the league again, he had no chance with Mr Freeze in charge. Meanwhile, Garrido, our other left back. has been shit for months. Houghton didn't give Elliot Bennett a chance for months despite great sub cameos, then when he finally played him it was on the left wing...he's a right sider...when he was given 4 starts on the right recently he got us 3 assists and 1 goal, but then he was dropped for the last two games which we lost. The same dropping method happened to Wes at the start of the season. 

Tactics? Sit deep and try for the 0-0, if we're lucky maybe stealing a win from a set piece? I'd like to go on, but that's all he has got as far as "game plans" go. His use of subs is pathetic, often waiting for the first change at the 85th minute when we really needed a proactive piece of thinking on the hour. He always changes like for like, never changes the system during games (like Lambert used to!) when things aren't working. Right footed Bennett on the left and left footed Snoddy on the right produced zero goals against Liverpool, QPR and Fulham because our forwards thrive on out swinging crosses from the by line. Genius move! Playing Garrido, an attacking left back who's shite at defending one on ones, and putting him in a system where he has to stay in his half and defend deep. Why? Also playing Holt up front as a lone striker for most of the season was shocking when the fans knew that he couldn't play that role long ago, it took Lambert just four games to work that out last season! Moro played that role last season to great effect scoring 9 goals, but Hughton gave him just four starts before bombing him out to Leeds in a swap deal for Becchio! But worst of all, Hughton negated the movement and freedom within a squad full of attacking players in order to produce a shite rigid system which has produced worse results.

His record in the transfer market has been good (Snodgrass, Tettey, Whittaker, Bassong, Turner), it's his one saving grace, but that only adds to the questions. Adding five or six good players to a side that finished 12th last season shouldn't leave us in a position like this.

The thing that pisses me off is that some patronising cunts on motd will say that he has done a good job if we stay up, but he really won't have. We had 25 points in December, we should have never been in a relegation battle. Playing for draws is unacceptable, 13 points from 19 is woeful. I'd rather us go to win every game and win 5 and lose 14, we'd end up with 15 points that way at least.

We will have a huge budget next season if we're still up, RVW has already signed for a fair wedge, so Hughton might be useful in regards to signing a few decent players. None the less, if this form continues into next season then he will have no excuses then.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:cole3 Vintage! :bale1


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao Monreal you diving, rat faced bitch.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We aren't winning this game. Wanted Podolski at ST all season but he's been disappointing there, needs to attack the line more and stop going to the ball as much.

Townsend is a pretty great player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

hey kiz, remember when you said wigan are fucked up and have no chance in surviving? 8*D


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just bring on Wilshere. What a poor perfomance.

:wenger


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why the hell would Park start over Taarabt?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

its qpr. if they made any sense they wouldnt be in relegated would they?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Has Oxlade-Chamberlain ever actually done anything?


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Has Oxlade-Chamberlain ever actually done anything?


Nah he's really quite average.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The only thing that might save us is if Norwich lose both of their games and we steal something from QPR. Can't see Sunderland not beating either Stoke or Southampton. Wigan will definitely finish ahead of us. 

Pathetic really that we're in this position with such a talented squad. Cabaye couldn't give the slightest shit but seems to be immune from criticism, he can't wait to leave. Unbelievable he was actually made captain for a few weeks.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Phew! Now hopefully Chelsea lose/draw against Man Utd and then it's really in our hands!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We'll try and do Spurs a favour tomorrow :fergie, arsenal have 3rd in the bag.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just noticed that Newcastle have a worse goal diff than Wigan. If they go down because of that, and if we and that 6-0 are one of the reasons why Wigan stay up, I don't know what I'll do......


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> The only thing that might save us is if Norwich lose both of their games and we steal something from QPR. Can't see Sunderland not beating either Stoke or Southampton. Wigan will definitely finish ahead of us.
> 
> Pathetic really that we're in this position with such a talented squad. Cabaye couldn't give the slightest shit but seems to be immune from criticism, he can't wait to leave. Unbelievable he was actually made captain for a few weeks.


If you beat QPR you will finish above us. We will do a Hughton special and draw with WBA (at best) and lose heavily at Citeh. We have won 2 in 19, not sure why anybody would be concerned about us. We've been relying on the results of others for half a season now.

By the way, you guys hate Pardew, right? Would you like Hughton back?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Damn totally forgot about Norwich, I've only really been looking at the teams below us because I couldn't see us picking up any points other than maybe in the QPR game. It'll pretty much be decided next week then because neither them or us will get anything on the final day


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> If you beat QPR you will finish above us. We will do a Hughton special and draw with WBA (at best) and lose heavily at Citeh. We have won 2 in 19, not sure why anybody would be concerned about us. We've been relying on the results of others for half a season now.
> 
> By the way, you guys hate Pardew, right? Would you like Hughton back?


I'd prefer Hughton by a mile. At least he's a likable bloke and doesn't embarrass the club every week. Pardew is an insufferable cunt who'll blame anything but himself including the brilliant recent ones of the wind and not enough experience in the team.

"Newcastle boss Alan Pardew feels draw has proved doubters wrong" after the game today. Amazingly, he seems to believe that we're complete underdogs for every single game we play and thinks any kind of draw is a fantastic result. We've won one away game all season, and we got destroyed for 45 minutes in that and barely hung on. He's the most "jobs for the boys" manager I've ever seen, no-one has any idea how useless cloggers like Perch, Jonas and even Gosling get a game ahead of £6.7m Dutch International Vurnon Anita. Somehow he still had a few supporters several weeks back but the penny has definitely dropped now. I don't know anyone who wants him to stay now. It wouldn't be as bad if he wasn't such a smug faced, arrogant wanker who is completely oblivious to how deep in the shite we actually are.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Robin van Persie: "I think I'll keep it [the no.20 shirt]. I have the option to take no.9 but I don’t think I’ll do that."

Very nice of him to leave no. 9 for FALCAO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Robin van Persie: "I think I'll keep it [the no.20 shirt]. I have the option to take no.9 but I don’t think I’ll do that."
> 
> Very nice of him to leave no. 9 for FALCAO.


inb4 welbeck gets it :suarez2


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> I'd prefer Hughton by a mile. At least he's a likable bloke and doesn't embarrass the club every week. Pardew is an insufferable cunt who'll blame anything but himself including the brilliant recent ones of the wind and not enough experience in the team.
> 
> "Newcastle boss Alan Pardew feels draw has proved doubters wrong" after the game today. Amazingly, he seems to believe that we're complete underdogs for every single game we play and thinks any kind of draw is a fantastic result. We've won one away game all season, and we got destroyed for 45 minutes in that and barely hung on. He's the most "jobs for the boys" manager I've ever seen, no-one has any idea how useless cloggers like Perch, Jonas and even Gosling get a game ahead of £6.7m Dutch International Vurnon Anita. Somehow he still had a few supporters several weeks back but the penny has definitely dropped now. I don't know anyone who wants him to stay now. It wouldn't be as bad if he wasn't such a smug faced, arrogant wanker who is completely oblivious to how deep in the shite we actually are.


Underdog schtick? yep, same here, been the same since Fulham away on the opening day when we feebly submitted with Hooftons defensive dullard tactics. Praised Fulham afterwards saying their players are far better than ours (in a general sense) and that theme has been consistent all season. Praising the opposition and suggesting we're not on their level. Even the home victory over Reading (worst away team in the league) was preceded by Hughton saying that it would be a hard game!

Jobs for the boys? that sums up Hughton's management to be fair. Bringing in Camp and Bunn because Caldercunt knows both of them, playing his own signings regardless of form, freezing out Lambert's heroes from last season such as Tierney and Fox. How does Garrido play every week? The same goes for Bunn who is shocking. Kamara is absolute turd yet regularly starts ahead of Jackson, 9 goal Morison was traded for Becchio who doesn't even play! Just insane.

Shite away form? Yep, same here, 1 win and 7 draws from 18. 5 wins and 5 draws last season with a "worse squad". Huge difference.

Yes, Hughton's a nice guy but he will never have the potential to take a team to a top six finish (Pardew has done that twice now) or a cup final. Personally I think Pardew has issues with long term management, just look at his tenure at West Ham which was similar in many ways to his current Toon reign.

I would't mind you taking him back. If we stay up and Wigan go down hopefully we can get Martinez who has had the cockroaches punching well above their weight for a while now. Wishful thinking.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hey Rush

How are the preparations for my guard of honour coming along?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Has Oxlade-Chamberlain ever actually done anything?


Scored past Shrewsbury

decent 20 mins vs milan and won a penalty.

thats about it really.

Epic signing and only £12m great business for a club to spend that on a sub whilst complaining its no money.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Should be two good matches tomorrow, I think Liverpool will beat Everton and the United/chelsea match will be tight, but I think United will just edge it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

The Daily Star is a fine, trustworthy publication.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'd rather have :bale1 but we won't get either enaldo.


On another note anyone else think it's fucking nuts to sell nani while keeping young and valencia :fergie2, fair enough valencia was fantastic last season.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

CRISTIANO RONALDO HAS ADMITTED

DAILY STAR SUNDAY CAN REVEAL

TOLD A SENIOR PLAYER

65M

DEM SOURCES. BAH GAWD

I really wanna become a football journalist, I think I can get the hang of it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We won't even sign anyone worth noting unless someone becomes available for decent money.


:lol :lol how did Joe Bennett not get sent off vs norwich?


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Ferguson said: “Everything is in place for a big signing.
> 
> “When I spoke about value in the market a while back, I was talking about young, developing players.
> 
> “Maybe there has been a wind of change and I could go for a really top player now.
> 
> “We have a nucleus of young players here, but we may spend something.
> 
> “When it’s a top player, it doesn’t matter what position they play in. I will bring them in if they add to the team."


:mark:

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :mark:
> 
> :fergie


Big signing (winger/striker) CM, CB and a LB will do nicely :fergie

Fuck it lewa/falcao, bale/ronaldo/rodriquez, modric/gundogan, baines :fergie


Not sure what to make of us been linked to all these top players but city/chelsea aren't, unless they are and i'm just not noticing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

joal.com reports ronaldo is joining qpr next season to help them get back into the premier league

score to live


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> joal.com reports ronaldo is joining qpr next season to help them get back into the premier league
> 
> score to live


Ahh bollocks, fair play to :arry and mr fernandes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> The Daily Star is a fine, trustworthy publication.


holy shit, wig bag snatch!



JOAL.com said:


> hey kiz, remember when you said wigan are fucked up and have no chance in surviving? 8*D


i must have missed the part where they're not in the relegation zone with an fa cup final to play and half their squad out


----------



## The Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> :mark:
> 
> :fergie


That's very unlike SAF to say that, he normally says "no value in market" or/& "we can't compete with money that Man city or Chelsea have" but his changed his tune since last summer. I do think mcfc PL win last season is big factor in him thinking more about signing top players (Hence the signing of RvP) as didn't want to get left behind by mcfc this season in league so went brought world class talent that improve side & give everyone with club huge lift after last season disappointments. Also think more major sponsorship we now have & the tv money going up is another important factor as well.

When you win a league you need to build on that in following summer by spending on players that improve your team & adding to squad depth, doesn't have to be world class talent can be a case of buying few players with potential to be very good players adding to good squad you have, but those players have challenge players that in team now & add something little different to squad that's already there.

When we won PL in 2007 we splashed £55M+ on 4 players who thought very good players that fill up squad places, add something different to Side & potential to be very good players in future. Signal of intent & then won PL & CL following season.

Then in the summer of 2008 we again splashed out £30M but on more proven PL top class player cos we wanted to again build on that double success the previous season & players we brought the previous season were year wiser along with already fantastic squad & had exp of winning a PL & CL double now & we again reached another CL final & won another PL & won the League cup as well.

I've been saying since we beat Aston Villa 2 weeks ago that SAF that will know that this team has lot good things going for it it doesn't need a lot revamping only needs few tweaks & improvements, its actually very good side that taking place IMO which is often overlooked. But SAF not stupid once you win a League title then need build on that if you don't then you do/can stagnate so this summer becomes a important one. My guess is SAF look at buying more young players with potential to grow in key areas who already good players anyway (Zaha), with 1 experience player about 25/26 arriving & maybe giving what SAF says about looking at looking at buying a world class talent if he can find one. 

When you buy a RvP/top class talent it means that you want that player to adds that special talent he already has to side & it galvanises rest side so it takes the team to the next level, which for us is about winning leagues, then doing it back to back/consistently & improving in the Champions league. If i look at current side it doesn't make much sense to me buying a world class CF this summer we are fine in that area not saying Falcao & Lewandowski aren't top class players cos they are but its not a area we need improving on. but something we as a club are famed for is having top class wingers & that's very clearly area we need strengthening in so at guess would say SAF is looking into that area most of all, it would need be a top class winger capable of having great speed, ability take players on at will & change course of a game in 1 moment even in dying minutes of game on a consistent bases. but There's not many wingers around like that but there is a couple though & those types of players are not cheap but it is area we need to improve on IMO.

My team v Chelsea today is

DdG
Rafael rio Evans evra
Toni carrick jones nani
Kagawa
RvP 

Subs - Amos Smalling Buttner Giggs Ando Chicha & Rooney


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I liked the story of Nike & Chevrolet funding the tranfer instead.

:fergie cheap bastard


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

got suggested to follow shitarito on twitter

his profile pic?










hey he's looking at phil. i think they're in love


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

AS: David Villa close to joining Arsenal in the summer. Player has already agreed contract ahead of £10m-£12m move.

:villa


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> AS: David Villa close to joining Arsenal in the summer. Player has already agreed contract ahead of £10m-£12m move.
> 
> :villa


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ool-set-reignite-interested-barcelona-1870000

:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers



Excited for tonights match. But we'll probably lose easily.

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










1-0.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And Man. United better fucking win the tonight's match.

:fergie


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Re: Yesterday vs. QPR

We were poor, but I don't mind it as long as we get 3 points. Rosicky has been bossing the games as usual and he's BY FAR our best player right now. On his day, Rosicky is untouchable. It's amazing to think that two seasons ago, people considered him excess.

Some points:

- We need a top class striker in the summer. Whether it is Villa or Higuain, we need somebody to lead the line. I wouldn't solely blame Podolski though. He had no service whatsoever and the other two forward players (Cazorla and Walcott) had silent games. Walcott scored and we won, but his presence brings an imbalance to our game. He tries to score on his own instead of passing and attempts to do extraordinary things with the ball--ends up looking hopeless.

- Rosicky and Arteta are the reasons why we even perform at an acceptable level. Arteta was, as usual, precise and effective. If it weren't for him, I don't know where we'd be. The assist to Walcott just shows his vision. TOP player. He can do everything. It just sucks that we didn't have such a player in 2010/2011 season. We might have won something with his head in the middle.

- Cazorla has been poor for two games in a row, but the irony is--we can't drop him because he is a magician.

- Ramsey was okay. He balances the midfield better than Wilshere, but I do hope we buy a DM in the summer. Against lesser clubs, we're fine, but against the big boys, we'd need a natural defensive minded midfield player.


Re: Top-4

I see it very difficult for us. We have Wigan at home and the dreaded Newcastle away. I'm pretty sure Newcastle will be battling relegation on the final day, so the players will be up for it. Wigan are in a massive battle too. The only saving grace is the FA Cup Final being just before they travel to Ashburton.

It all depends on how Chelsea do today. I feel guilty, but United have to beat Chelsea today. A Spurs win for us at the Bridge would be catastrophic. All the three teams have tough fixtures but I fancy Chelsea to challenge City for the second spot. They have high quality players and are quite above us and Spurs in that way.


Edit:

If we end up getting Villa, #SPANISHREVOLUTION would ensue at Arsenal.


----------



## Goku

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

YOU SPANISH NOW?


----------



## Mr Cook

Razor King said:


> Re: Yesterday vs. QPR
> 
> We were poor, but I don't mind it as long as we get 3 points. Rosicky has been bossing the games as usual and he's BY FAR our best player right now. On his day, Rosicky is untouchable. It's amazing to think that two seasons ago, people considered him excess.
> 
> Some points:
> 
> - We need a top class striker in the summer. Whether it is Villa or Higuain, we need somebody to lead the line. I wouldn't solely blame Podolski though. He had no service whatsoever and the other two forward players (Cazorla and Walcott) had silent games. Walcott scored and we won, but his presence brings an imbalance to our game. He tries to score on his own instead of passing and attempts to do extraordinary things with the ball--ends up looking hopeless.
> 
> - Rosicky and Arteta are the reasons why we even perform at an acceptable level. Arteta was, as usual, precise and effective. If it weren't for him, I don't know where we'd be. The assist to Walcott just shows his vision. TOP player. He can do everything. It just sucks that we didn't have such a player in 2010/2011 season. We might have won something with his head in the middle.
> 
> - Cazorla has been poor for two games in a row, but the irony is--we can't drop him because he is a magician.
> 
> - Ramsey was okay. He balances the midfield better than Wilshere, but I do hope we buy a DM in the summer. Against lesser clubs, we're fine, but against the big boys, we'd need a natural defensive minded midfield player.
> 
> 
> Re: Top-4
> 
> I see it very difficult for us. We have Wigan at home and the dreaded Newcastle away. I'm pretty sure Newcastle will be battling relegation on the final day, so the players will be up for it. Wigan are in a massive battle too. The only saving grace is the FA Cup Final being just before they travel to Ashburton.
> 
> It all depends on how Chelsea do today. I feel guilty, but United have to beat Chelsea today. A Spurs win for us at the Bridge would be catastrophic. All the three teams have tough fixtures but I fancy Chelsea to challenge City for the second spot. They have high quality players and are quite above us and Spurs in that way.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If we end up getting Villa, #SPANISHREVOLUTION would ensue at Arsenal.


Agreed, I hate it but we have to shout Man Utd on today, the good thing is, if Man Utd win today, the CL is in our hands, Spurs play Chelsea next week, so we can solely focus on winning our two games, and we should get a CL spot.

I think Chelsea will turn Man Utd over today though, just have a feeling.

Also, I think the midfielder who needs replaced is Ramsey, his quality of pass, and defensive capabilities pale in comparison to Wilshere, we don't really have a role for him at the moment, I think we need a real holding midfielder.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> Confirmed #lfc team: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Gerrard, Lucas, Henderson, Coutinho, Downing, Sturridge #efc
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC
> #LFC subs: Jones, Skrtel, Shelvey, Borini, Assaidi, Coates, Suso.


MERSEYSIDE DERBY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I hope Everon win 6-0.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hendo for the hat-trick.

:suarez2



> Everton: Howard; Coleman, Jagielka, Distin, Baines; Mirallas, Gibson, Osman, Pienaar; Fellaini, Anichebe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










half scarf wankers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:hendo6:hendo9:hendo8:hendo4 taking the piss.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That was close.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

almost :stevie almost


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Could somebody kick the ball at the goal, plz? :brodgers


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

despise all scousers but this is how a derby should be. respectful. about the players on the pitch. no violence. fans interacting. banter. no hostilities just because they're from the same city.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why the hell does the commentator think we beat West Ham 3-0 in the last week? :lol said we scored 9 goals in the past 2 games


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Could somebody kick the ball at the goal, plz? :brodgers


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Suarez is needed.

:suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just knock it into the box, for fuck sake.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Worst match in the history of football


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

All we're doing is HOOF AND HOPE. Fucking shite first half. How Fellaini hasn't been caught throwing elbows is beyond me. Should have a yellow by now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That was DISGRACEFUL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Cue everton scoring and winning 

it's happening


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I miss Big Andy


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I miss Big Andy


I know that feel bro.

This has been abysmal, where's the ENTERTAINMENT?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

liverpool playing HOOF
everton playing HOOF

everyone playing zzzz


----------



## Goku

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bored


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Magsimus said:


> I know that feel bro.
> 
> This has been abysmal, *where's the ENTERTAINMENT?*


Banned and sitting in the stand with his family :suarez2

:jose


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This is getting better.

:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anichebe you fucking lump.

Horrible decision, but I knew it was coming before the corner.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Everton robbed. LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

correct decision. anichebe blocks reina from moving. and if anichebe doesn't do that reina probably still doesn't reach the ball.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Didn't we get robbed with a header from a corner too? Can't remember tbh :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We got away with that there


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

tbf the whistle went before the header went in


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Match needs less Downing and more Borini


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck this crap. No Suarez, no fun.

:suarez2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This match not only needs Suarez but it could also do with Big Duncan Ferguson


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

match needs more Suso imo


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Skrtel for Downing?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> Skrtel for Downing?


Brendan knew Agger was about to fall and hurt his wrist, so he brought on Skrtel before it happened so we would have two CBs on the pitch while Agger was getting treatment.

GAME NEEDS MORE PSYCHO SHELVEY


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Evans, Vidic, Evra, Jones, Anderson, Cleverley, Valencia, RvP & Giggs.
> subs: De Gea, Rio, Rooney, Chicharito, scholes, Kagawa & Büttner.


erm.... :argh:


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hazard injured :sad:


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> erm.... :argh:


who cares your the champs and can't be Chelski's record anyway. Could play De Gea up front for all you care :fergie


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Come on RVP, help us out.

:rvp


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fella needs to cut out the elbows.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What an atrocious game of football. WOAT all round.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Even though it was a draw, both teams should be given zero points for that. Worst Merseyside Derby I've ever seen.

Gerrard, Phil, and the CBs played well. the rest were WOAT. Glen's form is one of the poorest in the league at the moment, all football ability has just fallen out of his head. Glad Carra got a clean sheet in his last derby anyway.

United 3-4 Chelsea


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lackluster


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lol people still watching this?

turned it off after half-time.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> erm.... :argh:


I know Carrick's had a great season, but Anderson and Cleverley together always excites me. It was that pairing when we blitzed everyone at the start of the other season that included the 8-2 against Arsenal, but injury, form and Carrick have stopped them having another run together.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:jones


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No Hazard puts this one firmly in United's favour. Luckily for us he played 70 minutes against Basel mid week...

Lamps and Ramires in midfield will not be pretty against a team like United. Expecting 3-0.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ando has only completed 18 games in 6 seasons? Da Fuck :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ando gonna boss this shit.

Holy fuck Ba.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Torres would have score that.

:torres


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lol air shot


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ba going full potato.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Valencia WOATing.

:fergie


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

my god Valencia is terrible. Makes Alves look like a god.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Valencia is taking the piss. He just fell over nothing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:jones


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wish the next week would HTFU. Really not looking forward to the QPR game next week, its shit or bust


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mata is being a coward so far.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Valencia was still at Wigan, he would probably have gotten them relegated by now. Awful player


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Anderson has been great so far. He's playing some brilliant passes.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Worst. Super. Sunday. Ever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> Anderson has been great so far. He's playing some brilliant passes.


He still waddles around like a penguin though.


----------



## Curry

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm not saying Chelsea should have had a penalty but could we please get 1 of these decisions? Webb turning absolutely everything done.

Other than that fairly unremarkable game, Azpilicueta having a good one though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Unleash their kryptonite.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For fun, add a little Mexican.

:javy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:webb


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao 

Phil Jones


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:webb :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Best ever player is not playing well.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:jones


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That's why Phil Jones shouldn't play in midfield. He's a centre back and the quality when he gets in the final third isn't there. Play him at centre back Fergie and fucking keep him there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

what the fuck is webb trying to pull here?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He's pulling the strings for United.

:fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Webb is definitely the John Cena of referees. 

Keeps getting put in the main event. Somebody tries to talk to him about something, and he just stands there and smiles at them like a cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Valencia breaking down every attack. Every one.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lol @ English team and their incredibly boring football. 

Do you even entertainment?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Valencia breaking down every attack. Every one.


This. Up to now I haven't hopped on the Valencia hate bandwagon as I assumed it was a form thing and he'd be back to his best eventually. Not gonna happen. Sell him now while he still has last seasons reputation to live off.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck off Valencia. What a cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



EGame said:


> lol @ English team and their incredibly boring football.
> 
> Do you even entertainment?


No :downing 

Pretty damn weak "Super" Sunday has to be said.

Edit

But oh wait. :zorres time!


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Save this Super Sunday, Zorres, for the love of God, save it


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Commentator just said Torres hasn't scored in the league since December. That's not true is it?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If only Mata was slightly taller he may have got his head to that ball...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Commentator just said Torres hasn't scored in the league since December. That's not true is it?


Yes, it is true. His last goal was against Villa on December, 23rd, i guess.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL Sian Massey


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz, what a cunt. :lol

Oh, for gods sake.

:wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mata


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Thank you. Thank you, Juan enaldo

A GOAL. WE HAVE SEEN A GOAL TODAY :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Lmao Rafael. 

What a ******.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

And he fucking smiles. I fucking hate David Luiz. :lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Howard Webb with that heel turn.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz the DEVIOUS one.

:darkheskey


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

RafaLOL :lol

He'll never fucking grow up.

Luiz the GOAT


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That smile from Luiz was brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

and that is why zab is so much better

dont see him being a disgusting dirty shit. filth from rafaeLOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:webb getting sacked tomorrow


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Rooney must be sold, he's a complete fucking disgrace.

Hernandez should just walk out, the way he's treated is ridiculous, league won and he's getting 4 fucking minutes? Disgusting. Deserves so much better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So. This sucks for Arsenal.

Need Spurs to draw/lose two matches, looks like.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benitez owns Ferguson


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


>


New smiley please.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Terrible performance, dont know how Valencia keeps getting games, dont know where Nani was today. Luckily Rafael doesnt miss any important games.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the irony of giggs getting upset at chelsea players waving for a card :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










*THE GOAT*


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



God™ said:


> *THE GOAT*


:lmao Outstanding


----------



## Curry

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz is such a crafty fucker, I love it.

Not entirely convinced a red was needed there though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> Yes, it is true. His last goal was against Villa on December, 23rd, i guess.


He's gonna score his next against Villa :zorres

Huge win. Was expecting a draw.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Torres. He is the worst signing in history. Chelsea spent 50 million to make their team actively worse. They'd probably have gone further in the champions league/challeneged for the title if they had never bought him. There are no words for how much of a failure he has been.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Monumentally clueless, petulant & needless from Rafael there. Absolutely bonkers to be doing that at that stage of the game in what was a lifeless game and typical end of season game with little to play for on United's part. Shame because he's been consistently one of the best United players all season and now he's going to have people commenting on how naive and rash he can be. 

I do loathe Luiz though. Just an utter smarmy prick & that smile sealed it. Admittedly its bias since I loved Rooney taunting the Kop, Neville running right in front of the Liverpool fans at OT in '06 and Rooney's celebration against Everton in the 4-2 comeback win in 06/07 but still, he's a twat and easily irritable player. Can imagine stuff like this will make him a hero to Chelsea fans though, same way any fan will love it when a player of theirs taunts and rubs the opposition the wrong way.

Under par performance which is highly typical at this stage of the season with the League wrapped up. Wasn't a great game and it would be beneficial to play some of the youngsters in the remaining games to add a bit of fire and energy to the team since the consistent starters are treating the games now as largely exhibition esque.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Tottenham beats Chelsea i don't even....

Seems like impossible to reach the 3rd place after this victory.

I just want Chelsea to kick Tottenham's ass all over the place.

:wenger


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Phil Jones credited with the goal, Mata with the assist.

I really hope Chelsea beat Tottenham


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Monumentally clueless, petulant & needless from Rafael there. Absolutely bonkers to be doing that at that stage of the game in what was a lifeless game and typical end of season game with little to play for on United's part. Shame because he's been consistently one of the best United players all season and now he's going to have people commenting on how naive and rash he can be.
> 
> I do loathe Luiz though. Just an utter smarmy prick & that smile sealed it. Admittedly its bias since I loved Rooney taunting the Kop, Neville running right in front of the Liverpool fans at OT in '06 and Rooney's celebration against Everton in the 4-2 comeback win in 06/07 but still, he's a twat and easily irritable player. Can imagine stuff like this will make him a hero to Chelsea fans though, same way any fan will love it when a player of theirs taunts and rubs the opposition the wrong way.
> 
> Under par performance which is highly typical at this stage of the season with the League wrapped up. Wasn't a great game and it would be beneficial to play some of the youngsters in the remaining games to add a bit of fire and energy to the team since the consistent starters are treating the games now as largely exhibition esque.


i dont see whats wrong with the smile

hes just generally a nice guy. his fellow countryman kicked him and instead of getting angry and losing his shit hes just laughing it off

with others id see how you could interpret it, like cole and such, but luiz im willing to give the benefit of the doubt because ive seen his character and how he is with players on and off the pitch

Again, i cite the aguero incident. after it happened, he wasnt angry or anything. instead he said this



> Sometimes in the games people have five seconds, be angry and do things you don't like to do. I think that. I never saw Agüero do bad tackles on other players. I think it was five-second angry and I forgive him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> i dont see whats wrong with the smile
> 
> hes just generally a nice guy. his fellow countryman kicked him and instead of getting angry and losing his shit hes just laughing it off
> 
> with others id see how you could interpret it, like cole and such, but luiz im willing to give the benefit of the doubt because ive seen his character and how he is with players on and off the pitch
> 
> Again, i cite the aguero incident. after it happened, he wasnt angry or anything. instead he said this


The fact that he just laid on the floor afterwards certainly didn't help anything though. Made it come across even more than he was just being a cunt and feinging an injry despite knowing himself he is fine. Stick someone like Suarez in that situation wheather he was acting like a cunt or just laughing it off people would assume the former. Same applies for Luiz really.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney must be sold, he's a complete fucking disgrace.
> 
> Hernandez should just walk out, the way he's treated is ridiculous, league won and he's getting 4 fucking minutes? Disgusting. Deserves so much better.


not sure if srs

Luiz is fucking wank btw, not even for that Rafael thing but for actually being fucking wank. i remember his first game against United where appeared dirty as fuck and got away w/every horrible challenge. later on as he kept playing it was made clear he was a dopey cunt rather than a dirty one so it was like w/e. this guy captains Brazil? this guy is assumed the next Chelsea captain? Wtf is this? If I'm a Chelsea fan I'd be begging with the amount of money they have that they sign someone who is actually good. Shifting Luiz around positions b/c he's just very okay in defence. can kick a ball hard and has a clever shot on him and suddenly he's like a huge superstar now for Chelsea. i love it though as a United fan. keep him at Chelsea, start him every game. I want him to stay at Chelsea just like I want John Terry and Mancini to stay at their clubs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He didnt stay down THAT long


----------



## CGS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He didn't exactly attempt to get straight up despite being fine either.


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I reckon he heard the assistant saying to Webb that it was a red.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Like I said redead, I realise its bias since I love it when a United player gets under the skin of the opposition or their fans, like any fan would. Liverpool fans loved Gerrard kissing the camera at OT in the 4-1 victory and every United fan I knew wanted to throttle him. Its the nature of the game. Luiz to me knew Rafael had been a tit and lashed out and likely gotten himself into major trouble and as CGS alluded to, smiling like that whilst staying down as if he was in agony cetainly only helped the inevitable red.

Not saying it wasn't a red or that it excuses Rafael because it doesn't. It was stupid and clueless but Luiz knew what he was doing by staying down and smiling like that. He even turned around to look initially before going back to the deck and staying down. It was a definite red and woeful decision on Rafael's part, but lets not try and paint Luiz as being a saint in the situation.

Like I said though, I'm not arguing Chelsea fans shouldn't be loving his reaction. Of course they should. He's infuriated United fans and gotten under their skin which any fan generally will love to see happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well I'll have to rewatch what happened post tackle and the comments from Rafael and luiz

Like I said, just based off his off-pitch character, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. I dont believe Luiz is disreputable character, not like Terry or Cole or anelka back in the day. Asides from his occasional very poorly timed tackles.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

winkingronaldo.jpg


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm not saying Luiz had to get up and not stay down btw. Rafael was deserving of a red and has no excuse or defence for being an utter birk in that situation. I'm just saying Luiz staying down whilst notably smiling just immediately annoyed me when I saw it. Made him come off as a smarmy prick to me and seeing him turn his head to the fallout only to again fall back to the ground just looked like him doing his upmost to ensure the red was awareded, which it fully should be.

I fully understand why you Chelsea lads are loving him trolling United fans with that smile, same way I loved Hernandez' celebration at the Bridge in the league game with him drawing the ire of the Chelsea fans in the Matthew Harding stand. Antics by your players which annoy the opposition are part and parcel of football and will always be something fans of that player and team will love since its always a rich feeling to stick it to your rivals. I'd just say what I said in the Hernandez situation when the steward was hit by a coin aimed for Hernandez: I loved his celebration but accepted he tempted fate by antagonising the fans. Whilst lobbing a coin at a player is a cunt's trick and not something I'd ever say is justifiable, if he had have been struck I'd have said he was at fault for running that risk. Its the same with Luiz, by all means laugh and enjoy him basically pissing off a number of the United support, but just realise that what you love will simulataneously irritate the opposition fans.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I can see Rafael getting a lot more red cards during his United career. Could potentially cost United some big games in the future too. He's 23 in the summer, he's no longer some new, young, inexperienced kid from Brazil. He's far too easy to wind up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We were shite. It's ridiculous that Chich only got one minute at the end, he may as well leave. He's being wasted here. Two more games left, two more useless, uninterested performances left with the usual shite in the line up.

Also, very silly from Rafael. At least try to break his legs if you're going to get sent off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I can see Rafael getting a lot more red cards during his United career. Could potentially cost United some big games in the future too. He's 23 in the summer, he's no longer some new, young, inexperienced kid from Brazil. He's far too easy to wind up.


I dunno, my memory isn't great but I can't remember many incidents in between this and the Bayern Quarter Final where Rafael has made a stupid and reckless decision and gotten sent off. I fully welcome someone to shed some light on something I've most likely overlooked, but these sorts of comments always appear more believable immediately after a moment of stupidity like today.

Every player is succeptible to a moment of madness and idiocy every once in a while. Rafael's been mature, disciplined and one of the consistent bright sparks this season. Sure today reinforced he's human and prone to a reckless challenge like any player, but painting him as a liability immediately off of a fresh mistake just feels short-sighted. Many would have said the same after his sending off against Bayern and look how far he's come from then to the player he is today.

Not saying you're wrong, just that it feels easy to point this out in hindsight of his error today.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I can see Rafael getting a lot more red cards during his United career. Could potentially cost United some big games in the future too. He's 23 in the summer, he's no longer some new, young, inexperienced kid from Brazil. He's far too easy to wind up.


First incident like that all season and for a long time, I don't think it's a coincidence that it came in a meaningless game


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> I can see Rafael getting a lot more red cards during his United career. Could potentially cost United some big games in the future too. He's 23 in the summer, he's no longer some new, young, inexperienced kid from Brazil. He's far too easy to wind up.


:kobe c'mon he has only been sent off twice before, and both of those were two bookings


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I dunno, my memory isn't great but I can't remember many incidents in between this and the Bayern Quarter Final where Rafael has made a stupid and reckless decision and gotten sent off. I fully welcome someone to shed some light on something I've most likely overlooked, but these sorts of comments always appear more believable immediately after a moment of stupidity like today.
> 
> Every player is succeptible to a moment of madness and idiocy every once in a while. Rafael's been mature, disciplined and one of the consistent bright sparks this season. Sure today reinforced he's human and prone to a reckless challenge like any player, but painting him as a liability immediately off of a fresh mistake just feels short-sighted. Many would have said the same after his sending off against Bayern and look how far he's come from then to the player he is today.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, just that it feels easy to point this out in hindsight of his error today.





Irish Jet said:


> First incident like that all season and for a long time, I don't think it's a coincidence that it came in a meaningless game





united_07 said:


> :kobe c'mon he has only been sent off twice before, and both of those were two bookings


Yeah, you're all probably right, in fairness, just me overreacting. It's just that the time he lost his cool at the Olympics by squaring up to his own teammate, and had to be subbed off is still fresh in my memory though. He just always seems like a real fiery type that could snap at any moment, like today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i wouldnt mind hernandez

especially seeing how he terrorises us so much

shocked fergie didnt send him on sooner instead of grannyshagger


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If someone gives me a legit hard tackle, I'm going to get back up straight away if I can.

If someone goes past the rules and kicks me, if I'm being honest, I'm probably going to stay on the floor and make sure they get the deserved red.

Jupe, if you think Luiz is gash, then you don't understand football :jordan2


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz has been excellent all year and wasn't that bad late last year either. If you think otherwise you clearly don't understand football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

On the upside, losing today has probably sealed the deal for Bale leaving Spurs.

The hunt is on...


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I understand your reaction, WOOLCOCK. I mean if I saw someone do that to my team, I'd be pissed off as well. There is no denying it was devious. But unlike in a lot of other play acting scenarios, I think Rafael brought this on himself.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Yeah, you're all probably right, in fairness, just me overreacting. It's just that the time he lost his cool at the Olympics by squaring up to his own teammate, and had to be subbed off is still fresh in my memory though. He just always seems like a real fiery type that could snap at any moment, like today.


In fairness I wasn't aware of that Olympics incident. I just think given the nature of football and how people can lose their heads at any moment if there's a moment of controversy that its hard to make preliminary assumptions about someone. The comment about Rafael just rang an alarm bell since he was criticsed and panned by a lot for his sending off against Bayern and it would have been easy to say what you did there and then about how for all his promise and potential he was still naive and prone to reckless mistakes. Of course though his development since then into the mainstay RB he's become this season highlights how players can overcome rough spells and when they have their mentality questioned. No doubt Rafael has previous for being a bit rash and stupid, but given the success and consistency he's demonstrated this season it feels too early to label one glaring error of judgement as enough to label him a liability.

Of course he could easily fall into this trap again. Or he could never have another red/incident similar to this again. Football is a tricky game to analyse and make assumptions with.



Joel said:


> If someone gives me a legit hard tackle, I'm going to get back up straight away if I can.
> 
> If someone goes past the rules and kicks me, if I'm being honest, I'm probably going to stay on the floor and make sure they get the deserved red.
> 
> Jupe, if you think Luiz is gash, then you don't understand football :jordan2


I'm not saying Luiz had to get up instead of lieing on the ground. Obviously Rafael deserved to go and in many respects Luiz can't be at fault for not getting up immediately if he indeed believed Rafael had to go. My initial point was more directed at redead appearing perplexed at people getting annoyed by how Luiz handled it re. the grin and smile. 

I was more trying to illustrate that even though Rafael was in the wrong and the red card was deserved, Luiz' antics will obviously irritate United fans and that even though you as a Chelsea fan will love seeing he and other Chelsea players pulling these sorts of anitcs and getting under the skin of United fans and seeing them get visibly angry, you have to accept what you love about his antics will simultaneously get the opposite reaction. The same way Chelsea fans were rightfully irritated by Hernandez and his taunting of the Chelsea fans behind the goal whilst United fans rejoiced in seeing him successfully bait Chelsea fans who couldn't do anything to retaliate (bar the clown lobbing the coin).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We're all going on an eastern european tour  wooo ur all going to be so jealous when arsenal go play Fc Honka


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hoping to see the likes of Powell, Januzaj etc against Swansea next week, if the first team players are putting in performances like that when the results dont matter, you might as well give some of the youngsters the chance to prove themselves.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> I understand your reaction, WOOLCOCK. I mean if I saw someone do that to my team, I'd be pissed off as well. There is no denying it was devious. But unlike in a lot of other play acting scenarios, I think Rafael brought this on himself.


Yeah that's entirely my point. Obviously I saw it as Luiz smiling as he knew Rafael was a goner and him staying on the deck only adds to the chances of the inevitable and just deserving red card, but at the same time I can't begrudge Luiz for not feeling like he has to get up and not give the referee the option to send him off. Rafael was a fool and idiot to do something so needless and he deserved to go. I was more just trying to explain to Redead how Luiz' reaction annoyed me, even if I ultimately agree Rafael had to go and brought about his own demise. Obviously Redead is going to find it glorious as any fan would if it were a player on their team and I can see his reasoning for being more fixated on Rafael's petulance and not concerning himself on whether Luiz smiling was of significant concern. Obviously though being on the opposite spectrum will have me being irritated by the smiling whilst recognising Rafael is solely to blame for the red.

Luiz' reaction was more an additional annoyance on top of Rafael's rash and reckless mistake tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

^ Totally understand where you are coming from. I'm glad we have people who can look at things from both perspectives.



Gunner14 said:


> We're all going on an eastern european tour  wooo ur all going to be so jealous when arsenal go play Fc Honka


We're not going to lose to Spurs at the Bridge, so you really should be fine.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Highlight of today.










and this


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dodgy incident with Rafael and David Luiz there. Not disputing the Red Card in any way but I think if Luiz is going to do all this simulation and playacting bullshit he should've gotten a Yellow, which would have been his second and ergo a Red. He should have been off too. Not blaming anyone because it could be missed but I do think if this 'diving' is going to be stopped referees need to be made aware when someone is blatantly milking it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz is awesome


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> We're not going to lose to Spurs at the Bridge, so you really should be fine.


You'll draw.
we'll draw with wigan.
Spurs will come 4th.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Dodgy incident with Rafael and David Luiz there. Not disputing the Red Card in any way but I think if Luiz is going to do all this simulation and playacting bullshit he should've gotten a Yellow, which would have been his second and ergo a Red. He should have been off too. Not blaming anyone because it could be missed but I do think if this 'diving' is going to be stopped referees need to be made aware when someone is blatantly milking it.


Nah, it was a stonewall red, and the ref can't book someone for making the most of it - sometimes that's the only way to make sure the decision's awarded. If he wasn't touched, then yeah, I'd say he deserved a yellow, but as it stands the incident was dealt with correctly IMO.

The issue Luiz has is the game had few talking points, and he's made himself one of them - now he's on the way to establishing a reputation. Referee's have one split second viewing to get a call right, while under enormous pressure to not make mistakes, and if it's a tight one.. well, I'm sure a player's history may be one of the things effecting their decision, even subconsciously, they are only human after all. But as far as I'm concerned, if you do things like diving, trying to get a player sent off, snide little Achilles rakes or cynical blocks etc, you deserve to have a few correct calls go against you too.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well that was a poor performance and fully expected after I saw the teamsheet. Why play a strong team against Arsenal and then play this odd team selection today? I know the title is over and all that and I don't care about the loss but at least be consistent. Jones is absolutely clueless in midfield when he doesn't have Carrick guiding him and Evra is one of the laziest defenders around. May as well shove a rocket up his ass, only way he'll get back in place to defend instead of casually jogging back.

Vidic and Evans had decent games, Rafael was brilliant all game until the sending off, Valencia was shocking, Cleverley was rusty, Anderson was good but again came off too soon, Van Persie was anonymous, Giggs had a poor game and Rooney was so abysmal when he came on. Buttner did okay when he came on but what has Chicharito done? Why is he getting so many limited opportunities even after we've wrapped up the title? I'm dumbfounded as every time the guy has played he's put in good performances and has scored us some vital goals. Yet Rooney and Valencia keep getting picked when they've had terrible seasons? I just can't comprehend it. He deserves so much better and I hope he finally gets a game next week.

Well done Chelsea, fully deserved the win. Played the better football, dominated the game throughout, created the better opportunities and scored a deflected goal after some great build-up. Most of our players looked deflated, unmotivated and sloppy. I know the season is over and the trophy is secure but if you're not going to put 100% into it then don't bother playing and let someone else have a go.

Speaking of 100% effort, on the Rafael incident, I completely agree with WOOLCOCK (no surprise there). Rafael was petulant and fully deserved to go but Luiz was such a prick when he lay on the ground with that devious smile on his face, making matters worse. Rafael has been fantastic all season and doesn't deserve to have that all diminished because of one stupid mistake he's made. Some people have gone overboard with their comments as this is the first real incident where he's had a temporary outburst since the Bayern sending off. I won't count the Spurs sending off as that was a ridiculous decision and he shouldn't have gone that day. Whereas here, he did deserve to go. His first outburst in what? 3 years. He's shown a good disciplinary record since then but you can just tell with Luiz throwing his arms about Rafael just snapped.

You can tell afterwards he knew what he did and it was stupid of him but like I said about 100% effort, Rafael was the only one trying (besides Anderson) today from start to finish. He defended great throughout and was stuck to his man like glue and the amount of times he got forward to try and create something because Valencia didn't know what to do. He was working his ass off in a pointless game and that is the kind of guy Rafael is. It all boils down to frustration, the team were 1-0 down and he looked desperate to get something from it and with Luiz blocking him off and pushing his arms into him, it got to him and he snapped. Stupid thing to do and he will learn from this. Sure he's going to be 23 in the summer but he is still young and still maturing and he will learn from this.

It also annoys me even more that this happens and Rafael gets sent off for it (rightfully so) yet Tevez did the same thing to Jones and didn't get sent off... pathetic. These officials need to be more consistent.

So yeah, overall; poor game, Chelsea were the better team, stupid team selection and substitions, Luiz is a prick and Rafael was an idiot for what he did.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

God the United forum is just plain sh*t. Its absolutely hilarious how much comments like 'FERGIE HAS TO GO' and 'THAT OLD SHITE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING' have been posted today. I mean I agree Ferguson has done some weird team selections this year, but that level of disrespect is absolutely insane


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah the Ferguson posts are ridiculous but I do agree when people highlight his odd team selections the past couple of seasons. Luckily, it hasn't cost us the title this season but I didn't expect that team today. Jones without Carrick should never happen again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

he knew what he did?

you mean trying to hold onto the ball and getting kicked?

that monster


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Pissed off now I've seen that Luiz picture. Gets off light because he's a bit of a "character". Fuck outta here. Suarez does that and he's the devil. Was acting like a twat all second half. No problem with a player milking a tackle like that but to be so blatant about the play-acting to ensure an opponent gets a red isn't on. Doubt FA will treat that on the same level as a player diving though of course. Consistency and all.

Haven't seen the tackle back but I'm guessing Rafa deserved it. Whatever. Webb was shit. Gave everything to Utd 1st half, everything to Chelsea 2nd half. Claims he isn't good enough again after one red are incredible.

Thought we defended well again. Lindegaard looked good. Anderson was very good again. Valencia is surely cursed. Someone who puts so much work in and has the talent shouldn't have a season this bad. Giggs plays left wing and is one of our best players. Again. Suffered from a midfield 3 of Jones/Anderson/Cleverley. A lot. None of them got forward to support Van Persie and it's near impossible to provide service to a lone figure. Cleverley had a bad game. Run of bad form recently.

Was the goal actually a OG. Swaer it barely got deflected if at all, live.

On NGN's point about reputations and decisions. It absolutely does. Same reason why Giggs gets away with fouls that other players don't. Referees watch games and consciously or not this sort of stuck sticks in the back of their mind and affects their decision making. Luiz is a character though so let's not be too harsh on the LAD.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> he knew what he did?
> 
> you mean trying to hold onto the ball and getting kicked?
> 
> that monster


No, I meant Rafael knew what he did straight afterwards. You can tell by his expressions that he knew he did a stupid thing by kicking Luiz. Maybe I should have made it more clearer.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



kusksu said:


> God the United forum is just plain sh*t. Its absolutely hilarious how much comments like 'FERGIE HAS TO GO' and 'THAT OLD SHITE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING' have been posted today. I mean I agree Ferguson has done some weird team selections this year, but that level of disrespect is absolutely insane


Ill swap. Wenger for Fergie. you aim for 4th see how quick they want fergie back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Pissed off now I've seen that Luiz picture. Gets off light because he's a bit of a "character". Fuck outta here. Suarez does that and he's the devil. Was acting like a twat all second half. No problem with a player milking a tackle like that but to be so blatant about the play-acting to ensure an opponent gets a red isn't on. Doubt FA will treat that on the same level as a player diving though of course. Consistency and all.*


What can they do though? It wasn't a tackle. Rafael clearly got angry and decided to boot the guy. It's not like he scraped him or tapped him. He actually swung his foot and kicked Luiz hard.

Ok, Luiz could have got up quicker. But why? Why should he try and help Rafael out in the situation? It wasn't a legitimate tackle. Quite frankly it was an attack. Unlike United players, Luiz has some important fixtures to play in, so it's not like he can get back up and deck Rafael. If your big enough to throw it out, then be big enough to bear the consequences.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



kusksu said:


> God the United forum is just plain sh*t. Its absolutely hilarious how much comments like 'FERGIE HAS TO GO' and 'THAT OLD SHITE DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S DOING' have been posted today. I mean I agree Ferguson has done some weird team selections this year, but that level of disrespect is absolutely insane


Those kind of people are beyond retarded. I don't even consider them real fans to be honest. I will enjoy seeing how they respond once he's retired, because I'm sure as hell they won't be winning 13 of the next 20 league titles without him.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

David Luiz can go and fuck himself. Trolling or not, that shit is horrendous and should be wiped out.

Rafael red card was the correct decision but again - fuck David Luiz.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










probably already been posted but just in case it hasn't...


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*It's the grin. Firstly it's just fucking stupid in this day and age to think it'll go unseen. It's clearly a con when someone does that on the ground with their back to the ref. The retrospective action comment was more wishful then something I'm actually calling for. They've taken retrospective action for dives before I'm sure. Same principal. Trying to con. It won't happen but is there that drastic of a difference? Like I said, I'm fine with staying down but it was so blatant and he didn't even try and cover it up.

Just seen the tackle again. Stupid but w/e. Tevez did the exact same vs us this season and no action was taken. Utd get all the decisions.*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> If someone gives me a legit hard tackle, I'm going to get back up straight away if I can.
> 
> If someone goes past the rules and kicks me, if I'm being honest, I'm probably going to stay on the floor and make sure they get the deserved red.
> 
> Jupe, if you think Luiz is gash, then you don't understand football :jordan2


he's fucking awful


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Luiz has quality but he makes some disgusting tackles on a semi-regular basis and I hate this notion that he's a good guy because he's a character.*


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

he's a clown. OMG just found out why Suarez did what he did!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

David Luiz is not a character. Having a retarded hairstyle and play acting does not make you a character, it makes you a cunt. Same goes for guys like Joey Barton. People may respect the guy because he speaks from the heart and is a 'character', but he's still a cunt.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Luiz, what a cunt.

Rafael shouldn't have reacted to the elbows but just shameful by Luiz was that laugh. Cheating bastard.


----------



## CGS

Just saw on MOTD that Newcastles best player in terms of Goals and Assist this season is Demba Ba despite the fact that he left in January :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How can people compare him to suarez

Suarez bites people, tackles people and then acts like he got hurt

david luiz was knocked down and KICKED

honestly, i cant blame him for laughing. its fucking hilarious

But no, how dare david luiz get knocked down and kicked. what a monster. 365483 game ban. send him to the gas chambers

"kick people who get kicked out of football"

instead of, you know, focusing on the dumb son of a bitch who got his panties in a twist and kicked him

There were no elbows, and definitely no worse than the shit united players were pulling. He was just holding up the ball. Nowhere near as bad as compared to what happened to Azpilicueta from Buttner

Where was the outrage when that cunt rio fucking elbowed torres because Torres by some miracle got past him? On PURPOSE?

I genuinely cannot wait till Jose gets back, if people are gonna treat us like criminals, we might as well have a coach who thrives in that situation.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Redead people aren't comparing him to Suarez in terms of him being on that level, they were using Suarez as an example that had he been in that situation of grinning whilst lying on the floor that people would be hounding him and calling him every name under the sun and listing it as another despicable act of his. Ergo its not about the individual but rather the act in of itself of grinning in such a manner whilst supposedly lying prone on the ground.

End of the day, Luiz is entitled to stay on the deck even if he wasn't seriously hurt. Rafael's moment of lunacy was a red irrespective of how much damage he actually caused. There's no place on a football pitch for that sort of idiocy and petulance and the red card was justifiable and inarguable. I don't like Luiz' reaction in the slightest but I'm not about to have a go at him for staying down. Rafael deserved to see red and Luiz obviously was aware of that so I don't begrudge him for staying down and alerting the ref to Rafael's petulant swipe.

What people are saying though is that Luiz being so sly and grinning noticeably in taking pleasure of milking the damage (again damage in this case isn't the issue, but seeing him so blatantly pleased with himself knowing he isn't hurt will only infuriate United fans) rubbed people the wrong way. The way he casually turned his head to see the fallout before returning back to his original stance coupled with the smug grin will obviously irritate people because it looks like he's taking pleasure in Rafael getting sent off whilst he isn't as injured as his prone body might let on.

Obviously this doesn't excuse Rafael and his stupidity and is a separate incident of the swipe. Rafael deserved to go and has no arguments and as I mentioned, Luiz not being hurt from it should in no way lessen the deserved nature of the red. That doesn't excuse his reaction to the incident though, which is what people are alluding to. You don't have to believe Rafael was hard done by to take issue with how Luiz reacted. Like I said, I can see why its hilarious to Chelsea fans because he's baited and drawn the frustration of so many United fans, but you can't be surprised at people getting annoyed by his actions surely?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I can see why theyd be pissed at him, but people are acting like hes a criminal

Its not even like he fell down and dove, he just smiled. Thats not even as bad biscuits or sanchez

People are angry because he SMILED and stayed on the ground a few seconds. He didnt even REALLY milk it. 

Im not exactly sure what people wanted him to do, what would the moral thing have been? To get up immediately after being kicked down and explaining thats just a traditional custom in brazil?

I swear it is a godamn witchhunt. Which is absurd considering the amount of shit we've been subjected to the course of the year. David luiz got fucking leg dropped a month ago. Ivanovic was bitten. Torres was elbowed in the skull. all INTENTIONAL, but apparently the 2nd worst character after suarez is the dude who smiled?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pretending to be hurt or not, it's a shit tackle that warranted a sending off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> I can see why theyd be pissed at him, but people are acting like hes a criminal
> 
> Its not even like he fell down and dove, he just smiled. Thats not even as bad biscuits or sanchez
> 
> People are angry because he SMILED and stayed on the ground a few seconds. He didnt even REALLY milk it.
> 
> Im not exactly sure what people wanted him to do, what would the moral thing have been? To get up immediately after being kicked down and explaining thats just a traditional custom in brazil?
> 
> I swear it is a godamn witchhunt. Which is absurd considering the amount of shit we've been subjected to over the course to the course of the year


Nah, people are just annoyed because it looks sly to grin like that as if no-one can spot it whilst he's lying on the ground without being hurt. I said before the petulant swipe and his reaction is a separate incident to Rafael's kick. Rafael had to go regardless of whether he drew blood or barely left a scratch on Luiz, its unacceptable and needless conduct that shouldn't be seen on a football pitch. Luiz had every right to stay down and let the referee make his own judgement because Rafael had to go regardless of the harm he caused with his petulance.

However, can you honestly say if a Chelsea player was sent off and you then saw an opposition player react in a manner similar to that of Luiz with a smug grin that you wouldn't be annoyed or even frustrated? Its a clear bit of baiting and it makes it look sly that he's there drawing the referee to deservedly send Rafael off but rejoicing in the moment. It just gives off a bad effect for him to be so sly and smug in that situation and given he just had a snide kick down the back of his leg you'd expect him to react either with a bit more anger or just stay down. Honestly when seeing it live I honestly thought given his reaction he was hoping to draw something stupid from Rafael, as I couldn't imagine why he'd be smiling or taking delight in having that sort of challenge inflicted upon him otherwise.

You need to stop attributing this to a Chelsea witch-hunt though. I'm sure that act would have caught flack from everyone regardless of the individual. No-one is disputing or even suggesting Rafael isn't to blame for his own fate for making such an idiotic move on his part, but Luiz' reaction is unsettling and just gives off an unwarranted vibe. Its something that people don't like to see and I doubt very much the fact it was Luiz played any part in people getting up in arms about it. £5 says a Chelsea fan would feel the same way if it was Rooney, Hernandez or Rio pulling that act. The same way an Arsenal fan would if it was Bale pulling something like that against one of their players. It feels like baiting and taunting a player of the team they support and is in the same line as players celebrating in front of opposition fans, hence my Hernandez analogy earlier.

Bottomline, it was a peculiar and sly reaction that has rubbed people the wrong way. No-one is attributing it to be on the level of biting, two footed lunges or incidents like Ben Thatcher elbowing Mendes. People are just seemingly in agreement however that the reaction was off and struck people as something they'd sooner be annoyed by than something they'd praise.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> I can see why theyd be pissed at him, but people are acting like hes a criminal
> 
> Its not even like he fell down and dove, he just smiled. Thats not even as bad biscuits or sanchez
> 
> People are angry because he SMILED and stayed on the ground a few seconds. He didnt even REALLY milk it.
> 
> Im not exactly sure what people wanted him to do, what would the moral thing have been? To get up immediately after being kicked down and explaining thats just a traditional custom in brazil?
> 
> I swear it is a godamn witchhunt. Which is absurd considering the amount of shit we've been subjected to the course of the year. David luiz got fucking leg dropped a month ago. Ivanovic was bitten. Torres was elbowed in the skull. all INTENTIONAL, *but apparently the 2nd worst character after suarez is the dude who smiled?*


Yeah, because smiling is all that Luiz has done to warrant dislike.



















Plus the half dozen or so elbows he dishes out per game. The guy is a dangerous cunt.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*He got straight up after the red was given too. I could handle milking a situation but the grin is just so blatantly giving his deceit away. He must surely know it's going to be seen by everyone too so he must either a massive prick or a massive prat for thinking otherwise. 

Chelsea fans would be up in arms if it was vice versa and Rafael was the conman. I remember their reaction when Suarez equalised after the ban. Don't play it up like a witch-hunt and like he just smiled. It was more than JUST A SMILE and everyone knows what it was. It's funny because there was a clash earlier between him and RVP where he just pushed him and he went nuts (iirc). I haven't seen it back but I'm pretty sure Luiz was kicking the ball away to blatantly waste time just before the incident too so it's not like he was an innocent bystander and victim of an unprovoked attack. Not one person has defended Rafael either btw. It's not the going and staying down. It's the blatancy of the grin and the unsporting behaviour. It's a lack of class and there's too much lack of class in the league from just about every team. I get Chelsea fans seeing the humour in it because it's one of their players and they won but don't start acting like there was nothing wrong with what he did.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

um, fairly certain he smiled before the red card was shown

significantly before.










I mean he was already up on two feet before the card was shown too

I think he just smiled because he knew it was gonna happen. Which is pretty funny to be fair


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wednesday just got real.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he grinned and got up before the red - it looked to me he was just smiling b/c he'd got rafael riled up and won a free but either way.



Seabs said:


> *I get Chelsea fans seeing the humour in it because it's one of their players and they won but don't start acting like there was nothing wrong with what he did.*


well i mean since the argument is "he tried to milk the foul", which is obviously a red card anyway you can kind of understand why chelsea (and most fans) wouldn't be particularly bothered. The red card was deserved, and the grin came after the initial kick before he even attempted to get up.



> Bottomline, it was a peculiar and sly reaction that has rubbed people the wrong way.


Mostly United fans, though? Right? I mean, that's understandable but they're going to be as likely to underreact to it as Chelsea fans are to overreact, I think. I mean, obviously you're going to hate it if the shoe is on the other foot, but people are hypocritical by nature so that's not even a surprise. I still think there's been a general overreaction to it, though. It seems like a lot of people find it much more disgusting than the challenge itself? Is overreacting to the red card worse than the red card? Given the way people are talking here it seems like is - I think that's a bit baffling.


As for "got off light", not sure what people want for it? Retroactive punishment for smiling? After getting kicked? Yeah, it's a bit classless but it's not a fucking punishable offense. It'd be retarded if it was.

Confident spurs won't win at the Bridge. A win pretty much seals CL football (6 points ahead + superior goal difference). I think even a draw will enough, as just one win from the last 2 will get it. (Although a win isn't guaranteed, but eh)


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Wednesday is soo important for Arsenal. If Spurs beat Chelsea (which I think they will) then I don't think we'll make it in the top 4. Surely Spurs will be the fresher team considering Chelsea players must be knackered by now?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Thank you Faraday

Thats what bothering me, people being more offended by a smile than a dude kicking a guy

I mean seriously


----------



## Victarion

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well as I said, people are hypocrites. I'm sure if someone on the United team did it I'd be wound up about it. this way i get to all acty smugly outraged at poor david luiz being singled out he suffered a vicious assault.

I doubt the Chelsea team are knackered. More importantly in form and playing well and have a knack for winning games.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Chelsea seem to be a machine. I mean looking at Spurs play, they look tired, like they haven't rested etc. but Chelsea are playing midweek, weekends continuously and look so much fitter. Personally, I just think it's the fact that Chelsea have a winning mentality in there team, they want it more. We played yesterday against Southampton like a team that were just cruising, already on holiday, you wouldn't think we were fighting for a Champions League spot.

I can't see us beating Chelsea at all. They will be more up for it, they have the better players, especially in attack. They have the home advantage and I can't see anything past a Chelsea win unfortunately.

Only thing keeping me slightly positive is that the last time we beat Man Utd at Old Trafford before this season was 20 years ago in the same season we beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge for the last time and we finished above Arsenal by a point too.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Faraday said:


> I doubt the Chelsea team are knackered. More importantly in form and playing well and have a knack for winning games.


 I really hope not but I'm quite the pessimist lol. I just think they might be considering they've played in every competition so far (charity shield, club world cup, UCL, Europa league, the two domestic cups and league football) and the last thing they need is to play in a mid week game against a fast team like Spurs. 

We should have really sealed top 4 ages ago but Giroud's finishing, Arteta's penalty miss against Fulham and our winter form is proving costly now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Its the little mistakes that hurt you the most in the end

conceding vs liverpool last minute

falling apart vs Southampton

losing against QPR

I just hope Eden is fit for the spurs game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well really, if we didn't lose to Fulham at home and draw last week at Wigan, we'd be 2 points clear in 3rd place and 2 points off 2nd. But football is a funny old game. 

The fact we've dropped as many points as we have, Arsenal and Chelsea are on form and we are STILL in contention for top four and STILL have it in our own hands to finish in the top four is great. We'll miss out though, most likely at the weekend when we fail to beat Stoke after losing to Chelsea, but it's been a good run.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

In typical Spurs fashion we'll probably beat Chelsea, only to blow it against Stoke or Sunderland.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> In typical Spurs fashion we'll probably beat Chelsea, only to blow it against Stoke or Sunderland.


I hope we fuck them over royally on Wednesday. Not just because I want us to move on and up. Not even because they are supported by gloating half breed mongs, who neither care that they are the spawn of whores, nor are embarrassed by it. But because at some point in time - justice dictates that they deserve (figuratively) to be fucked in the arse, by a cock the size of that owned by a grand national winner.

To be perfectly honest. I'd like them to lose 1-0, to an own goal by John Terry that didn't cross the line, but was given anyway. (and then have him sent off for ....anything)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We'll never get our just desserts. One of the joys of supporting the #evilChelseaCharge

:mata

I think its just a testament to how inconsistent all three clubs have been throughout different points of the season

its absurdly annoying how arsenal get an easy as fuck run in the end and they finally decide to turn it on

im sorry, but arsenal have nothing to add to the champions league. Atleast spurs will beat some teams and make a decent run and actually go for it


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Our final games are not easy at all. Our last two games are against relegation threatened sides. Our run may be 'easy' compared to the other two teams but it's definitely difficult in it's own right. Playing Man Utd (who have just won the league) is harder than playing a disinterested City side at home.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan will bend over for you. You'll smash them by at least 3 goals.

Newcastle won't matter, you'll be sealed in the top four by then along with Chelsea. Arsenal and Chelsea both turned it on when it mattered, unlike Tottenham. Maybe it's because you two are better teams, maybe it's because you two have a better mentality installed within the club, you know what it's like to win games when they matter I suppose.

It's a shame, but looking back with losing Ledley King, Luka Modric and Rafael van der Vaart in the summer as well as bringing in AVB, installing a new system into the club and bringing in some players, I expected 5th for the upcoming season so it won't be all bad. I think it's the fact we had a gap in the top four and we let it slip for the second consecutive season that's a bit gutting but overall I do think it has been a productive season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

you just played a guaranteed relegation QPR


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We still had to work hard for the QPR game though. It looked like it was going to be a thrashing in the first half but they upped their game in the second half and we just won by a goal.

Wigan will bend over for us? Doubt it. I said that last year and look what happened. This year they are in deeper trouble and I expect them to play full defensive again. Giroud's missing, Podolski's movement and workrate sucks and Walcott is inconsistent so it will be hard to score. The only good thing about this match is that we have 10 days to rest and it's happening 3 days after the cup final. 

And I hope you're right about the importance (or lack of) of the Newcastle game but I just don't see us sealing top four by then. As for the Tottenham team, I think it's better than last years. You brought in Vertonghan (who has one of your best players this year), Holtby, Dembele, Dempsey and Bale has improved massively. Your goalkeeping options has been strengthened even though that wasn't really a weakness last year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan are very unpredictable

I wouldnt count them out against anyone. goddamn wild cards


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Oliver-94 said:


> We still had to work hard for the QPR game though. It looked like it was going to be a thrashing in the first half but they upped their game in the second half and we just won by a goal.
> 
> Wigan will bend over for us? Doubt it. I said that last year and look what happened. This year they are in deeper trouble and I expect them to play full defensive again. Giroud's missing, Podolski's movement and workrate sucks and Walcott is inconsistent so it will be hard to score. The only good thing about this match is that we have 10 days to rest and it's happening 3 days after the cup final.
> 
> And I hope you're right about the importance (or lack of) of the Newcastle game but I just don't see us sealing top four by then. As for the Tottenham team, I think it's better than last years. You brought in Vertonghan (who has one of your best players this year), Holtby, Dembele, Dempsey and Bale has improved massively. Your goalkeeping options has been strengthened even though that wasn't really a weakness last year.


You can't use last years fixtures to base this years on. We smashed Wigan 3-1 at home last season yet they came to White Hart Lane this year, outplayed us and beat us 0-1. With the way Arsenal are playing and with how important games are, there is no way you'll lose to Wigan at all, if you do, you don't deserve Champions League football.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Arsenal is a waste of a CL spot

honestly

Atleast when Spurs had the place they smashed Inter and actually impressed vs big teams

Arsenal is complacent with the Champions league money, but havent really WENT FOR IT or looked like they could since the bullshit at Camp Nou with the fibreglass incident


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> I think Arsenal is a waste of a CL spot


 it's all about the money :vince

But in all seriousness, finishing 5th place would hurt us the most. I can't see us spending money to rectify the problem because the board haven't spent money in the last years. We've dropped from 1st to 2nd, 3rd, 4th and potentially 5th. Spurs have finished 5th before and have bounced back and Chelsea will always spend money and lure players but we don't do that. We'll probably sell our top players (again) and buy mediocre players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

well thats what i mean

getting the money every year allows the board to be complacent bastards with no sense of ambition

maybe losing it will light a fire under their ass to start giving a shit again

Arsenal used to be a genuine title and champions league contenders


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Faraday said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure he grinned and got up before the red - it looked to me he was just smiling b/c he'd got rafael riled up and won a free but either way.


i only saw a replay of the incident but thats what it looked like to me. He didn't seem to roll around at all, just smirking at the fact he got under Rafael's skin enough for him to do that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

CHELSEA!!! :mark: 

Closer to getting a place in UCL 

:mata


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What's the Mata, United? 8*D

3rd is in our hands right now. Knock off the one-man trick show on Wednesday and it's nearly secured. Heck, City could fuck up a little and we overtake them :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Any word on Azar's fitness?


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bullseye said:


> What's the Mata, United? 8*D


we're only 13 points ahead of city (17 ahead of chelsea) with 2 games left enaldo

Im not too bothered about it, rafael will only miss games against meaninless games against swansea and west brom and not sure if he misses the community shield or not or the first leaue game.

edit: just seen Sian Massey was actually saying it was a yellow card, but Webb gave the red


----------



## CGS

JOAL.com said:


> Thank you Faraday
> 
> Thats what bothering me, people being more offended by a smile than a dude kicking a guy
> 
> I mean seriously


No one is really more offended by the smile than the tackle. Doubt anyone would even dispute it being a red but come on Redead as people have mentioned you stick someone like Suarez in that situation and the media would have had a field day over it claiming how deceitful it is. Why is Luiz not the same here? Because he doesn't have a really bad rep? Whatever way you try defend it it looks pretty damn bad. Hell he didn't even have to defend Rafael or anything just not lie on the floor looking to be injured despite clearly being fine


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I've no problem with Luiz smiling. If a United player had done it I would have laughed. People want footballers to be robots sometimes, but why shouldn't he smile and show a bit of devilry. He hasn't cheated and he's not conning anyone and gloating about it. He got Rafael to lose his cool and found it amusing.

From a Chelsea point of view, it _was _amusing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

he was smiling a good minute before the card came out. he was smiling that he was able to sucker rafael in to doing something stupid. he could've been smiling at the utd fans along the boundary giving him shit. there is nothing wrong with what he did and the massive overreaction that has come with it is ridiculous. luiz knew that he'd gotten to rafael, hence the smile.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Best thing about it is that it should make the next match between the two teams ten times more entertaining than the shit that was served up yesterday, then you add a returning Jose into the mix.....


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Faraday said:


> Mostly United fans, though? Right? I mean, that's understandable but they're going to be as likely to underreact to it as Chelsea fans are to overreact, I think. I mean, obviously you're going to hate it if the shoe is on the other foot, but people are hypocritical by nature so that's not even a surprise. I still think there's been a general overreaction to it, though. It seems like a lot of people find it much more disgusting than the challenge itself? Is overreacting to the red card worse than the red card? Given the way people are talking here it seems like is - I think that's a bit baffling.


I said before, I freely accept this is all down to bias since I'd expect to have the same reaction had a United player done it, hence the Hernandez goal celebration comparison. I loved him taunting and baiting the Chelsea fans who couldn't do anything about it, same way I presume the Chelsea fans loved his smile today as it produced the equivalent reaction from United fans. The point I was initially making to redead is that the shit eating grin smile irritated me. I mentioned to Joel it was more a case of being irritated by Rafael's stupidity and then having to bear witness to Luiz' smug grin to exacerbate my annoyance. 

Rafael deserved to go and I have no issue with Luiz staying down since the issue shouldn't be dependant on him having been injured by Rafael's swipe, as its a red card whether Luiz came out unscathed or whether Rafael caused significant harm. I was just trying to point out to redead that United fans will typically be annoyed by Luiz' smug expression and that its a bit naive to be blind to the notion that what he takes as being brilliant will simultaneously irritate others. For a point of reference, I've loved many of the celebrations and baiting United players have done over the years to other fans, but I'd not be blind to refuse to see why others would be angry and annoyed at having to bear witness to such taunts.


JOAL.com said:


> Thank you Faraday
> 
> Thats what bothering me, people being more offended by a smile than a dude kicking a guy
> 
> I mean seriously


uggh why can't you discuss this without resorting to making observations that don't exist? Not one person has said Rafael didn't deserve to go. You're approaching this as being contained to the same incident when its two separate instances. Rafael was a moron and idiot to do what he did, but seeing Luiz' smug grin immediately after irritated me. Its nothing more than that. I'm not arguing Rafael to have any defence or argument to the utterly stupid and snide hack he did, just trying to illustrate to you that Luiz' reaction will have a different effect to United fans as it will to Chelsea fans.

Its not about a witchunt, conspiracy, painting Luiz with the same brush as Suarez, Bale or any other controversial player. Just trying to say that given the nature of football, seeing an opposition player taking joy in having drawn a blunder from Rafael will annoy me simply because it adds to an already annoying situation in having to see Rafael make such a daft decision. I'm not calling for Luiz to be punished or considered the worse offender in the incident, merely trying to argue why you seemingly being unable to grasp that the smile will annoy United fans as equally as it will be legendary to Chelsea fans is a tad dense when you take into account football culture and how easily fans will be baited by players.



Faraday said:


> Well as I said, people are hypocrites. I'm sure if someone on the United team did it I'd be wound up about it.


^ this again is my point. I don't for one second begrudge Chelsea fans taking delight in his antics because its produced a hilarious reaction from United fans which will be funny to Chelsea fans and vice versa had a United player been the one pulling said expression. 

Joel covered it earlier. You don't have to believe Luiz was in the wrong or take issue with his action to understand why your reaction may not be met by the reaction of United fans or other fans not connected to Chelsea.


----------



## Medo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I didn't expect such a boring match like what i saw last night, Rafael was silly for what he did and Luiz is a cunt so anyway the better team won yesterday.

It doesn't matter anyway, Man United is the champion, end of story.*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Do we have a Luiz smilie yet? Not ventured in here in a few days.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Sunderland moved for £50m star Edinson Cavani
> 
> SUNDERLAND'S new director of football, Roberto De Fanti, has already made an impact – with an audacious inquiry for Napoli’s £50million-rated striker Edinson Cavani.


http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/397121/Sunderland-moved-for-50m-star-Edinson-Cavani

Those guys are crazy. :lol



> BORUSSIA DORTMUND KEEN FOR CHELSEA TO BEAT BAYERN TO ROBERT LEWANDOWSKI SIGNING
> 
> BORUSSIA DORTMUND are desperate for Chelsea to beat off Bayern Munich and buy their star striker Robert Lewandowski.
> 
> And the German side have let the Blues know they will accept attacking midfielder Kevin De Bruyne as part of the transfer package.
> 
> Dortmund – who face Bayern in the Champions League Final at Wembley on May 25 – know letting Lewandowski go to the runaway Bundesliga champions would be a disaster when it comes to their domestic hopes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Oscar's card waving, and that he didnt get booked for it, annoyed me more than Luiz smiling


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

how ironic


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> how ironic


why?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:rooney :kompany


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

you can't be serious


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

rooney didnt card wave, he put two fingers up saying it was a two footed challenge, 

card waving is trying to tell the ref how to do his job, rooney is just giving the ref information 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:lmao im sure he didnt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

this is an example of giving the ref information, a helpful gesture










this is an example of card waving, telling the ref how to do his job











:troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

telling the ref how many brain cells you have isnt helpful


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I hate trying to get players sent off. The line between enquiring about a decision and trying to force a decision on a referee is pretty sketchy though. I'm not defending Rooney but pointing out that a challenge was two footed and that should be a red card isn't quite the same as just blatantly waving imaginary cards. Take the Norwich/Villa match for example and I'm sure Norwich players were going mad when Bennett didn't get a second yellow at any point in that match. Is that trying to get a player sent off or just asking the question of why? It's not clear just from a viewing point of view what the intent is and I think people overreact to it sometimes. It's not always "cheating". It looks unpleasant on camera but it's not always quite that transparent. Language barriers is another thing, especially in European matches where it seems to go punished more. You see a lot of players making a hand signal for a card to ask why it isn't a yellow for example. Is that the same? It's iffy. Very iffy. I can definitely see how it pisses the opposition off when you have someone do it to try and influence a referee's decision. In an ideal world nobody would ever try to influence a referee's decision. This is far from an ideal world though.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> im sorry, but arsenal have nothing to add to the champions league. Atleast spurs will beat some teams and make a decent run and actually go for it


If Bayern win the CL, it would so be that the teams that have beaten Arsenal to advance have gone on to win the CL twice in the past 3 seasons. We've lost to Barcelona twice; a United team that got to the Final, and Bayern Munich in the past 5 seasons.

Yes, our record in the CL has been poor for a long time now, but we always end up meeting the favorites in the KO/QF stages and despite that, we do end up beating them in one of the legs at least. (2-1 against Barca, 3-0 against Milan, and 2-0 against Bayern).


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *I hate trying to get players sent off. The line between enquiring about a decision and trying to force a decision on a referee is pretty sketchy though. I'm not defending Rooney but pointing out that a challenge was two footed and that should be a red card isn't quite the same as just blatantly waving imaginary cards. Take the Norwich/Villa match for example and I'm sure Norwich players were going mad when Bennett didn't get a second yellow at any point in that match. Is that trying to get a player sent off or just asking the question of why? It's not clear just from a viewing point of view what the intent is and I think people overreact to it sometimes. It's not always "cheating". It looks unpleasant on camera but it's not always quite that transparent. Language barriers is another thing, especially in European matches where it seems to go punished more. You see a lot of players making a hand signal for a card to ask why it isn't a yellow for example. Is that the same? It's iffy. Very iffy. I can definitely see how it pisses the opposition off when you have someone do it to try and influence a referee's decision. In an ideal world nobody would ever try to influence a referee's decision. This is far from an ideal world though.*


If the FA are really bothered about their refs being abused/manipulated then they should introduce a law/rule stating that refs can book players for crowding and hassling them or when they do the imaginary card trick. At the moment it's fair game for players do do that sort of things. If anything I'm annoyed at how passive we've been during situations where we have been screwed over this season.

Obviously it's out of order when players do the card trick when nothing has happened. Banning that would cut out a portion of the cheating immediately. Not sure if it would work but it's worth a try.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

When a player runs over to the ref what do you think he's saying to him? Asking what he's having for his tea? English players don't wave cards because they don't have to they just tell the ref to send him off, foreign players who don't speak to the language properly can't, this hand actions. I remember seeing footage of Graeme Souness (yes that cunt) doing it in a European away tie in 1984 for us.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> When a player runs over to the ref what do you think he's saying to him? Asking what he's having for his tea? English players don't wave cards because they don't have to they just tell the ref to send him off, foreign players who don't speak to the language properly can't, this hand actions. I remember seeing footage of Graeme Souness (yes that cunt) doing it in a European away tie in 1984 for us.


Like I said, I don't see it as a problem, I wish my team would do it far more often! These players aren't breaking any rules by playing the card trick, so why shouldn't they do it at the moment?

All I'm saying is that if you want to completely eradicate it then you have to give refs the power to book players for it, that's all.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I always tried to effect a bit of a tough guy persona on the pitch. If someone walloped me then I'd be damned if I let them know they hurt me. Best thing you can do when someone goes through you is be up before them and offer your hand to help them up while casually watching the play.

Nothing worse than going in as hard as you can and the guy just pops up as if you'd tickled him.

I would have thought it'd be more so if I was playing with thousands watching and cameras everywhere.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Like I said, I don't see it as a problem, I wish my team would do it far more often! These players aren't breaking any rules by playing the card trick, so why shouldn't they do it at the moment?
> 
> All I'm saying is that if you want to completely eradicate it then you have to give refs the power to book players for it, that's all.


Referee's do have the option of booking player's "Unsporting Behaviour" so by the letter of the law if they do book a player for "card waving" then that'll be the reason which will be wirtten down on the Caution Reports but what the FA tell the Premier League referee's to let slide and what things to clamp down on I have no idea


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> I always tried to effect a bit of a tough guy persona on the pitch. If someone walloped me then I'd be damned if I let them know they hurt me. Best thing you can do when someone goes through you is be up before them and offer your hand to help them up while casually watching the play.
> 
> Nothing worse than going in as hard as you can and the guy just pops up as if you'd tickled him.
> 
> I would have thought it'd be more so if I was playing with thousands watching and cameras everywhere.


Why am I not surprised that you tried to act hard? :side:

Nah, I'm the same to be fair. Try to run off any pains when possible and not let the opposition wind me up. That's half of what Sunday league football is to be fair...so basically a load of shite.

When players do blatantly devious things in front of the cameras they must feel a bit stupid. Then again, most footballers probably feel like that all of the time, Graeme Le Saux, Clarke Carlisle and a few others aside.



danny_boy said:


> Referee's do have the option of booking player's "Unsporting Behaviour" so by the letter of the law if they do book a player for "card waving" then that'll be the reason which will be wirtten down on the Caution Reports but what the FA tell the Premier League referee's to let slide and what things to clamp down on I have no idea


See that's a bit vague really. If they were to say "automatic yellow for crowding/card waving" then at least you could point out when there's inconsistency. By making a clear rule they would at least make the refs feel one hundred percent confident about those situations.

Not that it bothers me, but that's the solution for those who don't like it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Card waving is just another example of trying to force a decision; trying to get a player booked or sent off, going down easily/rolling around, getting stretchered off only to run back on the pitch, appealing for a corner/throw in when they know damn well it came off them, diving (including defenders diving when a forward pressures them), appealing for handballs that hit the face/chest, dropping in the box whenever someone breathes on them, fouling someone and immediately appealing as if you didn't touch them...

Then players have the nerve to go nuts when an official gets a decision wrong.

Basically, you can't point fingers at one club, every fucker tries to gain an advantage however they can, that competitiveness is how you become a top player. It's very annoying, though.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Why am I not surprised that you tried to act hard? :side:


Not hard, tough. Big difference imo. There's the _I'll hurt you_ guys and there's the _you can't hurt me_ guys. I'm a _you can't hurt me_ guy.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> When players do blatantly devious things in front of the cameras they must feel a bit stupid. Then again, most footballers probably feel like that all of the time, Graeme Le Saux, Clarke Carlisle and a few others aside.


One of the worst examples I ever saw was Rivaldo for Brazil at one of the World Cups, possibly USA 94 though I forget. He's got a free kick or something near the corner and an opp player kicks the ball to him and hits his arm or chest, not very hard, he has a look to see where the ref is then collapses holding his face.

It's the World Cup, Rivaldo. One or two people watch the damn thing.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Agreed with *NGN*.

Talking of ref decisions, this made me laugh:

http://www.wrathofthebarclay.co.uk/interactive/board/message.php?pid=2038186



Anark said:


> Not hard, tough. Big difference imo. There's the _I'll hurt you_ guys and there's the _you can't hurt me_ guys. I'm a _you can't hurt me_ guy.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the worst examples I ever saw was Rivaldo for Brazil at one of the World Cups, possibly USA 94 though I forget. He's got a free kick or something near the corner and an opp player kicks the ball to him and hits his arm or chest, not very hard, he has a look to see where the ref is then collapses holding his face.
> 
> It's the World Cup, Rivaldo. One or two people watch the damn thing.


Yeah, I'm in the same category as you.

No, it was WC 2002. Still ridiculous regardless of the date though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> No, it was WC 2002. Still ridiculous regardless of the date though.


Even worse when you find out it was against the international footballing powerhouse, China and Brazil were 4 - 0 up!


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Only eight years out.

Was that the same WC as Slaven Bilic robbing Laurent Blanc of a place in the final? That's another one that stayed in my memory. What a fucking arsehole.

EDIT: Just found it. From 43 secs.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

98


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Didn't they try and really clamp down on crowding referee's and try to enforce that only captains could talk to referees a few years back? It's not as simple as just saying you must accept every decision and not complain. Especially with no review system and referee's getting decisions wrong. Players are gonna complain and they're gonna try and manipulate referee's. I know people will read that and think it's unethical or whatever but knowing how to effectively manipulate a referee is sometimes the difference between a good club and a great club on the day. Referee's aren't robots and their decisions can be manipulated if you're clever about it. Goes back to the point yesterday about player reputations. If you can convince a referee that he made a bad call then you're more likely to get the benefit of the doubt next time. It's part of the game.

The waving the card thing is so hard to define a clear rule for. Like I said before, it's not always blatant cheating. Sometimes it can be language barriers and that's the only way to enquire about a referee's choice of decision. If you start booking everyone for it then where's the cut off line. Do you book every player who goes up to a ref and complains about a decision?

I know I harp on about an appeal system in the game but it would cut the harassment of referee's down. Ref can just say to the captain "if you think I got it wrong than it's your choice to appeal and we'll find out who was right, if not then shut up and get on with the game".*


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

This has got to be the very worst dive ever though, from 16 secs:


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Only eight years out.
> 
> Was that the same WC as Slaven Bilic robbing Laurent Blanc of a place in the final? That's another one that stayed in my memory. What a fucking arsehole.
> 
> EDIT: Just found it. From 43 secs.


*In fairness he does hit him. They act like he didn't touch him at all. Makes a meal of it but there's clear contact. Pretty stupid from both parties.*


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

His fingers hit the guys chin, Bilic goes down holding his eye.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *If you start booking everyone for it then where's the cut off line. Do you book every player who goes up to a ref and complains about a decision?*


That's my point. Unless you enforce that rule then there will always be loads of fuckery and inconsistency. Again, I'm not saying that I want that to be the way of the future, but that's one of the ways to sort it out if you think it's a real problem. Everybody's on the same level then. Might cause a bit of chaos in the short term but it could work well long term if it's established.



Seabs said:


> *I know I harp on about an appeal system in the game but it would cut the harassment of referee's down. Ref can just say to the captain "if you think I got it wrong than it's your choice to appeal and we'll find out who was right, if not then shut up and get on with the game".*


That could definitely work with what I just said. Only the captain's can go up to the ref and have a limited number of opportunities to do so. Wouldn't destroy the flow of a game unless and would be fair unless the refs are so horrible that they are screwing up everything. In that situation the ref's performance would be reviewed.

Nothing's perfect, but it could be a big improvement.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> This has got to be the very worst dive ever though, from 16 secs:


Seriously, what was he trying to prove by doing that? Just fancied an early shower maybe? He ended up looking like a bigger twat than the idiot who ran on the pitch.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Speculation at the time was that he was attempting to get the game abandoned.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Let's give the captains a white hanky which they can keep in the waistband of their shorts and they can take it out and wave it every time they want to contest a decision. Then have someone marking down every incident that gets a good hankying by the captains and the ref reviewers can check each one and announce their decisions after the game to judge the ref's performance.

Three bad hanky waves in one game results in the captain having to wave a pink Hello Kitty hanky in the next game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Think the abuse the refs get is pretty shocking tbh, Hendo and Rooney are the worst offenders I've seen, wish it was like Rugby League where there was no nonsense and you just accept the decision and carry on without telling the ref to fuck off every two seconds.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Let's give the captains a white hanky which they can keep in the waistband of their shorts and they can take it out and wave it every time they want to contest a decision. Then have someone marking down every incident that gets a good hankying by the captains and the ref reviewers can check each one and announce their decisions after the game to judge the ref's performance.
> 
> Three bad hanky waves in one game results in the captain having to wave a pink Hello Kitty hanky in the next game.


I'd prefer the captains to wear one of those joke flowers that clowns have, squirt the ref every time they want to contest a decision. If the captains muff up too many times then they have a one match flower suspension and their team suffers as a consequence. If they rack up too many false squirts then they have to wear over sized boots (like clown shoes) as a punishment. It's better than any of Blatter's suggestions, anyway :blatter


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Some refs deserve the abuse :webb


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'd prefer the captains to wear one of those joke flowers that clowns have, squirt the ref every time they want to contest a decision. If the captains muff up too many times then they have a one match flower suspension and their team suffers as a consequence. If they rack up too many false squirts then they have to wear over sized boots (like clown shoes) as a punishment. It's better than any of Blatter's suggestions, anyway :blatter


problem with that is if it's a boiling hot summer's day then I imagine the Referee would be constantly making bed decisions just he could have some refreshing water squirted into his face.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> problem with that is if it's a boiling hot summer's day then I imagine the Referee would be constantly making bed decisions just he could have some refreshing water squirted into his face.


I didn't say what they would be filled with :brodgers

Cold water for winter, boiled water (should at least be warm for 45 minutes) for summer. Easy.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Bryan D. said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/397121/Sunderland-moved-for-50m-star-Edinson-Cavani
> 
> Those guys are crazy. :lol


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Brentford/ Swindon game is fantabulous.

Truly fantabulous.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



IncapableNinja said:


> Brentford/ Swindon game is fantabulous.
> 
> Truly fantubulous.


This, fucking hell :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*I like the way you used a word like that twice and spelt it differently.

Should probably ramble about FOOTBALL to make that post stand up to my usual high standard of posting andy). Erm. Sunderland. If Lose. Down. If Win. Up. If Draw. Erm..... *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

seabs like football
seabs watch football

ugh ugh.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Idiotic red :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The irony that Brentford are managed by a German... chokers...


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

'dat lower league diving culture. 

Also, two league 1 teams and not a Sodje in sight. Is this a first?

Edit* Penalties. My favourite form of execution.



Seabs said:


> *I like the way you used a word like that twice and spelt it differently.
> *


It wasn't me. :kurt


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I fucking love penalties.

It's crack cocaine football injected directly into your eyes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

the united vs liverpool reserves match had started lively, could of had 3 red cards in the first 10 mins, only 1 given


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> the united vs liverpool reserves match had started lively, could of had 3 red cards in the first 10 mins, only 1 given


Having a look at it now. What the fuck is that kit Liverpool are wearing? They look like they've been shopping at the local St Luke's Hospice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shelvey again lucky not to be sent off


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

A 12-0 Stoke win would do nicely here.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> A 12-0 Stoke win would do nicely here.


:agree:

Sorry Shep, but I let you live after you fucked my team over, so this will have to be your punishment.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sunderland not won a MNF for 11 years.:$


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

STOKE. You beauty! :mark: :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck Sake Sunderland


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Get in there :mark:

Walters the WOAT :torres


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

garbage

If we can't beat Stoke we have no chance vs Southampton. Nice knowing you premiership.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Walters almost missed from two yards out :lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> garbage
> 
> If we can't beat Stoke we have no chance vs Southampton. Nice knowing you premiership.


I think you're paranoid.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL Adam


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Shepard said:


> garbage
> 
> If we can't beat Stoke we have no chance vs Southampton. Nice knowing you premiership.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> I think you're paranoid.


We need a point at least. All our goals are gone with Fletcher and Sessegnon unavailable. Unless we get a set piece from Gardner or Larsson. Stoke are the better side here and we haven't won from behind at home this year.

Also years of being a Sunderland fan tends to make you expect the worst always. That and Wigan will beat swansea/wont lose to villa.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Pour your misery down.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm making Garbage puns btw. I'll stop now.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

How has Jerome not even been Booked yet?

EDIT: Silly from Gardener


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:clap referee, definite red


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

R.I.P Sunderland

Stoke and Wigan staying in the Prem for another year. FUCK


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Not shocked at all. Gardner is totally garbage at tackling and has been all season. Amazes me this is his first. NO idea where our goals are coming from now though. This is basically a write off now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dirty bastard. Shocking challenge, was obvious he was going to do it as soon as he went in for a 50/50.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hope for Wigan, honeymoon period over for di canio.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

SUNDERLULZ


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The ref booking somebody waving an imaginary card is one of my favourite sights in football. Seriously. I think it happened to a Madrid player in the 4-1 and I applauded the ref.












> "If we win our next two games it will be enough as either Chelsea or Spurs will drop points as they play each other," said Szczesny.
> 
> "Tottenham do not have enough quality."
> 
> The 23-year-old Pole added: "I was convinced that Tottenham had drawn 0-0 against Southampton. I only found out after the game that they had won 1-0, but I don't think it matters really."


:wenger

You'd never get this stupidity from Brad Guzan.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> The ref booking somebody waving an imaginary card is one of my favourite sights in football. Seriously. *I think it happened to a Madrid player in the 4-1 and I applauded the ref.*


You should have been booked for that. :rooney


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Szczesny's an idiot. He's been found wanting this year. His eccentricity has hindered him on the pitch too many times. He's lucky Fabianski got injured a few weeks ago or he'd be on the bench still.

I wanted Wigan to win tomorrow anyway, but even more now. Swansea are capable of getting a win but you don't know which Swansea you're going to get now since the Capital One Cup win.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Please wigan beat swansea.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We're going down and totally deserve to. Scary thing would be imagining what would have happened if PDC DIDNT pick up that honeymoon 6 points. 

Can't wait for fantastic away days like Middlesbrough next year :jose


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It's going to be hard for Sunderland to get back into this, tbh I can't see them doing it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Next Sunday gonna be TENSE. (Assuming Stoke win this)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

O'Shea!

Fuck Off Wigan


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Big goal from O'Shea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wanker john.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yay now for a super nervy 30 minutes where we'll probably give in to this inevitable onslaught on our goal.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

PAOLO unleashing his inner Trips


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Damnit Stoke


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Time wasting sub by the team with an extra man. Abysmal doesn't quite cover it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Deserved from that second half performance really. Well better without Gardner on the pitch. Ironically enough he was also missing from the everton and newcastle games. HAVE to beat southampton. Don't think a point will do.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

With Sunderland down to 10 men for so long anyone else find it strange that Di Canio didn't make a sub until 86 mins and didn't even use all 3 subs?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Wigan win tomorrow :shaq

How the fuck are we in this position, unbelievable.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Subs? No need. DAT Mackem stamina :hendo


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Richard Keys said:


> With Sunderland down to 10 men for so long anyone else find it strange that Di Canio didn't make a sub until 86 mins and didn't even use all 3 subs?


Squad is scary thin. Bardsley is an awful footballer and Vaughan gifted you a goal last week. Team on the pitch was our best team and Di Canio does pride himself on the fitness of his teams. Only striker was a youth team player. Cuellar for Mangane might have been the only other change I'd make.

Wickham needs to get fit and go with Graham in a 442. Grahams link up play is very good and i think it would benefit both. If we move Vaughan in for Gardner then I'm sort of torn since I think NDiaye and Larsson is our best CM pairing too. I think beyond our starting 11 there aren't many subs I'd actually WANT to come on.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Green Light said:


> How the fuck are we in this position, unbelievable.












Never hated someone who represents our club more than this pathetic excuse for a manager. Taking our best squad since SBR down, and the owners are letting it happen. Insanity.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Olivier Giroud has claimed he has had a better debut season in the Premier League than Thierry Henry and Didier Drogba.
> 
> The France striker has scored 17 goals for Arsenal since his £13m move from Montpellier last summer.
> 
> Gunners’ record goalscorer Henry found the net 26 times in his first season in 1999-2000.
> 
> And Chelsea star Didier Drogba scored 16 in his first Chelsea campaign in 2004-05.
> 
> But Giroud, who also has 11 assists, claimed: “I replaced Van Persie and when you arrive at a big club like that, they are very demanding towards you. The criticism has not always been deserved, but they push you on. Seventeen goals and 11 assists - that is better than Henry and Drogba in their first seasons. This is the quality I have. I have got better with this team and this staff - it is another level. And I want to continue to improve.”
> 
> 
> 
> Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#ixzz2SYFvzFJF
> Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook
Click to expand...

Oli is fantastic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:kean going to Chelsea!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-jose-mourinho-wants-former-1873003

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You couldn't make it up :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

YES! :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jose fired by January
Kean does an Avram grant and leads the team to CL final

Replaced in the summer by Marcello Lippi


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is Kean gonna get Jose sacked aswell, funny article anyway but i just hope he doesn't do any interviews the man has the most annoying voice to go with the punchable face.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Not to mention taking the positives out of anything like being relegated, calling the approaching summer "exciting times." Fucking tool. Great fit for Chelsea. I take that back. I wouldn't even wish that lying, two-faced backstabbing, clueless, deluded, drunk scumbag on anyone.

*Edit:* Also had it confirmed at the weekend that it wasn't Kean's decision to go for Jordan Rhodes. He wanted Simon Cox from West Brom but the even bigger idiot who we really need to get rid of in Shebby Singh started & sealed the deal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Are they making a Space Jam sequel about football? Starring Antonio Valencia and Fernando Torres in the roles of Charles Barkley and Larry Bird.
















Really hope Wigan win tonight. 4 teams on 38 points, 3 separated by only a couple of goals :mark:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So nervous for tomorrow all night already, gonna be a complete wreck by kick off time tomorrow no doubt :lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Benitez basically confirms Mourinho's return



> 'I will not be here. I think everyone knows who will be here next season.'


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well, we know who the next assistant manager is anyway. :kean


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> The Chelsea defender David Luiz has told friends that he was laughing at a Manchester United supporter who berated him as "Sideshow Bob", the character from The Simpsons to whom he bears a resemblance, in the moments after he was fouled by Rafael da Silva on Sunday at Old Trafford.
> 
> Luiz, 26, has been widely criticised for his reaction to the foul, for which Rafael was sent off, after he was caught on camera smirking as he lay on the ground holding his right ankle. Sir Alex Ferguson described his tumble to the ground after the kick, a clear foul nonetheless, as a "dying swan" act.
> 
> Luiz has maintained in private that he was responding to a supporter in the area where the Stretford End meets the Sir Alex Ferguson stand who shouted at him. It will certainly not be the first time he has heard the comparison with Sideshow Bob and he has said that his response was merely good-natured and an acknowledgement of the remark directed at him, rather than part of a more devious act.
> 
> Certainly, footage of the incident appears to show Luiz looking into the crowd and grinning before he turns around and looks back towards the melee of players who have gathered around referee Howard Webb after the incident. When the Chelsea man's response was broadcast on Sunday it provoked anger that he was taking pleasure in the dismissal of a fellow player.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...er-united-fans-sideshow-bob-jibe-8605311.html


:terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so who's footing the 30 million pound bill for moureen?

chelsea?
madrid?
moureen himself?


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mourinho has said he's staying at Madrid today. Basically trying to get himself sacked and paid off, to make it easier for another club to hire him.


----------



## Dragzila

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Mourinho heel turn by joining United or Barca! BOOK IT WWE!

He is probably going back to Chelsea,no other way...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> Are they making a Space Jam sequel about football? Starring Antonio Valencia and Fernando Torres in the roles of Charles Barkley and Larry Bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope Wigan win tonight. 4 teams on 38 points, 3 separated by only a couple of goals :mark:


It's sad (from a United fans point of view, obviously) what's happened to Valencia. He was brilliant last season but has been awful this year.

I don't want him sold though, he's mentioned that he's had fitness and injury issues so maybe a rest over the summer will help him. Plus he fired his agent after he signed his new deal at United, saying he's happy here so that type of gesture deserves a little respect from the fans, in my opinion. Give him another season and see if he can recapture some of last seasons form.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Selling him would be silly. It won't happen anyway because Fergie values him very highly for his work ethic even during this dip in form. Wasn't too long ago that he looked a worldbeater don't forget. Not like we have many wingers better. Nani's peaked at Utd and it's just time for both parties to move on. Right wing is basically empty then. Robben would be so perfect for us to put some pressure on Valencia and Young to really step up. As well as being a quality addition to the starting XI obviously. *


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Man United should sell Ashley Young. He's not good enough for Man U.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You've got Zaha to come in too on the right side, but he'll make Valencia look like Bale.

Really tempted to go down late to Wigan tonight and get a ticket, only 15 minutes by train.:hmm: Should be a cracking game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Zaha isn't ready now. Palace getting promoted would be ideal so we can loan him back next season and get some Premier League experience under his belt with them. Don't know if we'd do that but it'd at least be possible if they went up. At least they'd actually play him unlike most of our players we send out on loan to PL clubs.*


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Liverpool have confirmed Steven Gerrard will undergo surgery on a recurrent shoulder problem this week.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-confirm-gerrard-surgery


Just two starts short of a full 38 game league season, and he'll miss Carra's last ever game too. Shame :downing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



DwayneAustin said:


> Just two starts short of a full 38 game league season, and he'll miss Carra's last ever game too. Shame :downing


I get the feeling in a couple of seasons he's gonna be reunited with Carra as a pundit on Sky Sports both of whom will spned most of the time telling Jamie Redknapp to calm down. BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT SCOUSERS DO!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Joel said:


> Mourinho has said he's staying at Madrid today. Basically trying to get himself sacked and paid off, to make it easier for another club to hire him.


Cant imagine a world where Real would keep him

The club and squad wanna gut the son of a bitch and he keeps goading them and goading them to get a reaction


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Carra as a pundit will be brilliant.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Time for Shelvey to ruin our chances at the Fair play league.

Or maybe score a 30 yard screamer


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Zaha isn't ready now. Palace getting promoted would be ideal so we can loan him back next season and get some Premier League experience under his belt with them. Don't know if we'd do that but it'd at least be possible if they went up. At least they'd actually play him unlike most of our players we send out on loan to PL clubs.*


You can't imagine how bad he was when I saw him at Ewood the other weekend. He was up against out 4th/5th choice left back and didn't do a thing. He's a big tart, he really is. He'll need more than a year before he's close to being ready for United. He needs to go on loan with Powell. It's a shame how Powell's been treated. I very much doubt there's been no loan interest in him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

mediocre and loves a dive

perfect young replacement i'd have thought.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> *I get the feeling in a couple of seasons he's gonna be reunited with Carra* as a pundit on Sky Sports both of whom will spned most of the time telling Jamie Redknapp to calm down. BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT SCOUSERS DO!


Sssshhh you. Stevie will never retire :jose



Hank Scorpio said:


> Time for Shelvey to ruin our chances at the Fair play league.
> 
> Or maybe score a 30 yard screamer


:wilkins If only we could fuse Hendo and Jonjo into one player.




















Jonjo would have hair 8*D


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Didn't he go Leicester for a bit? They're both only young still so unless they've got some insane natural quality they won't be at Utd standard yet. Loan experience is a big plus if they can get it but look at Henriquez at Wigan and Macheda at QPR. Not a sniff. If they get a chance with the first team they'll improve a lot. Nearly everyone does if Fergie has faith in them. Loads of players who Fergie's moved up when they weren't at the top of their potential and got it out of them after a season or two of struggles in the first team. Nobody thought Evans would have gotten this good when he was WOATing for us a few seasons back. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> mediocre and loves a dive
> 
> perfect young replacement i'd have thought.


Those words were said a fair few times. He's so raw. Another case of United buying to ensure no one else does.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Didn't he go Leicester for a bit? They're both only young still so unless they've got some insane natural quality they won't be at Utd standard yet. Loan experience is a big plus if they can get it but look at Henriquez at Wigan and Macheda at QPR. Not a sniff. If they get a chance with the first team they'll improve a lot. Nearly everyone does if Fergie has faith in them. Loads of players who Fergie's moved up when they weren't at the top of their potential and got it out of them after a season or two of struggles in the first team. Nobody thought Evans would have gotten this good when he was WOATing for us a few seasons back. *


Na, he didn't. Michael Keane has, Lingard & De Laet too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> You can't imagine how bad he was when I saw him at Ewood the other weekend. He was up against out 4th/5th choice left back and didn't do a thing. He's a big tart, he really is. He'll need more than a year before he's close to being ready for United. He needs to go on loan with Powell. It's a shame how Powell's been treated. I very much doubt there's been no loan interest in him.


I saw Romelu Lukaku play against United's reserves last season and he was by a mile the worst player on the pitch.

He's pretty good though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is it actually possible to turn up to the DW tonight and just get a ticket? :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I have seen Palace fans say that Zaha hasnt looked interested recently. But I hardly think he can be written off because of his performance in one game, he would have been scouted for a long time.

Expect Powell to go out on loan next season, hopefully it doesnt turn out like Henriquez's loan this season. I think Zaha's potential loan next season will depend on who is available in the summer, as it looks like we will be one winger down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Zaha goes out on loan meaning we have to sit and watch young/valencia on the wings i think i'd fucking cry.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JOAL.com said:


> Cant imagine a world where Real would keep him
> 
> The club and squad wanna gut the son of a bitch and he keeps goading them and goading them to get a reaction


Apparently there's some clause whereby whoever breaks the contract (quitting or sacking) has to pay the other party 20 mil


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Apparently there's some clause whereby whoever breaks the contract (quitting or sacking) has to pay the other party 20 mil


exactly. it's the who blinks first scenario.

can either club afford to spend what is essentially a player or sacking/hiring a manager?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Sandro Unchained.

Oh how we could do with him tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> Is it actually possible to turn up to the DW tonight and just get a ticket? :hmm:


Yep.



Irish Jet said:


> I saw Romelu Lukaku play against United's reserves last season and he was by a mile the worst player on the pitch.
> 
> He's pretty good though.


It's a combination of seeing him for Palace on TV several times. He's never been that impressive. His highlight reel looks good though, no doubt!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Why a i hearing moyes to replace fergie again? i thought that shite died.

If zaha flops and ends up worse than young then we gonna be having problems :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Why a i hearing moyes to replace fergie again? i thought that shite died.


people are saying it was just a rumour started by paddypower


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ZORRES to GOAT tomorrow :zorres

MATA to be MAGIC tomorrow :mata

HAZARD to WIZARD tomorrow :hazard

OSCAR TO BOSS tomorrow :bosscar2

I can't wait for it. It really is going to be exciting.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Something quite funny about the Paddy Power twitter account conversing with a guy who's handle is "how to bet for free"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Come on Wigan, send Newcastle down :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

just seen this on twitter, an example of how loans sometimes dont work, Henriquez in the last 3 months


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Was he training with Man Utds first team?

If he wasn't and he went to Wigan on loan but is training with first team, Premier League standard, footballers it won't hurt him. Sure you'd want him to be playing first team football, but it's not doom and gloom.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Same shit happened to McEachran when he went on loan to Swansea last year.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was he training with Man Utds first team?
> 
> If he wasn't and he went to Wigan on loan but is training with first team, Premier League standard, footballers it won't hurt him. Sure you'd want him to be playing first team football, but it's not doom and gloom.


yeah he was training with the first team, im guessing he would have got more first team minutes staying. He isnt even playing reserve games at wigan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

championship loans work best for unproven players IMO

its done wonders for Chalobah and lesser extent Josh this year


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What the fuck was that Williams? You've got to as least hit the target from those


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Notice how half the Wigan players charged five yards forwards before Williams kicked the ball? Should have been retaken.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Sian looking sharp in the yellow and black combo.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Anark said:


> Sian looking sharp in the yellow and black combo.


Would you smash it?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Kone's movement is outstanding. Much better than Defoe and Adebayors.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

WOAT league.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

BOSNIAN LAMPOST


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The amount of empty seats in the Wigan support for such a massive game is shocking.


----------



## MOX

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



danny_boy said:


> Would you smash it?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Get in Wigan!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

For Fuck Sake, there gonna do it again aren't they, there gonna fucking do it again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Get in Wigan!


Finally someone else on here who wants wigan to stay up.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Goodnight sweet premier league


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That will set some bums twitching in the North East and Anglia


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> That will set some bums twitching in the North East and Anglia


Wigan winning makes it all the more exciting.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> That will set some bums twitching in the North East and Anglia


Squirty tummy time.

Premium members, chatbox plz.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wigan winning makes it all the more exciting.


I agree.

Beginning to go down as one of the most exciting relegation battles of all time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Piss off.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

DIE WIGAN, DIE.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great strike. How gutted was Martin Tyler when that went in? Biased.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Don't be dicks, Swansea. You have nothing to play for.

Do a United and take it easy.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

GO DOWN, WIGAN. GO DOWN :mark:

Edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No!!!!

STAY DOWN!!!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

this isn't fair :jose


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Great pass from Caldwell, good finish by McCarthy.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Brilliant Wigan, now go get a third and seal it.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

They won't stay down.

:wenger


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Is there any reason why people on here want Wigan to go down?


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is there any reason why people on here want Wigan to go down?


Yes there is a rather important reason.

:mark: Goal!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Second half has burst into life.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Excuse me while I travel to Wigan to taste some of those tears


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Shechterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is there any reason why people on here want Wigan to go down?


It's for the good of the realm.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Vorm adding a couple more million to his price tag :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Maloney is some player


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Maloney is some player


And we only let him go for one million enaldo


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> It's for the good of the realm.


THE REALM? :littefinger


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:yes


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

lmao goodnight sweet prince


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

See ya later, Wigan 










aolo

:norwich


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Chokegan Athletic!

:mark: Now hang on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

That should see Wigan down. Comical.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If you didn't know any better you would think those Wigan Defenders would want to get relegated


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> THE REALM? :littefinger


:varys ->:ros<-


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan in trouble now, really can't afford to lose this.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so Wigan need goals, wonder if they will bring on henriquez :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Positive for me is that they lose this and they simply HAVE to get something at Arsenal in order to survive. I still think Arsenal will smash them by 3 or 4 but they might actually make a game of it.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Glad to see Swansea taking the lead again.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Wigan will still stay up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'll go with 7 minutes stoppage time..


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Vorm has done more to keep us up in this game than Pardew has for the last several weeks. Hopefully he sends him a bottle of champagne or better yet, his wage packet

And LOL at this Wigan defending, awful


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

No way are Wigan taking anything from Arsenal a few days after the cup final.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

so you need a goal, you have a striker on the bench, bring on a defender who gets injured in under 20 seconds fpalm

ffs


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

di Santo is dogshit, head is always down.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> *so you need a goal*, you have a striker on the bench, bring on a defender who gets injured in under 20 seconds fpalm
> 
> ffs


The more you think about it they really should never have let Heskey go. He's certainly scored more than Di Santo...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Some of this passing is Championship level, no surprise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> The more you think about it they really should never have let Heskey go. He's certainly scored more than Di Santo...


Heskey was GOAT with Wigan.

His volley in Stamford Bridge sealed the title for us in 2008.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7332046.stm

:hesk2


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:wilkins Good Cross Joel


IT'S ALL OVER


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Thank god that's over :shaq


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Irish Jet said:


> Heskey was GOAT with Wigan.
> 
> His volley in Stamford Bridge sealed the title for us in 2008.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7332046.stm
> 
> :hesk2


But the title was still possible! Sure, Grant. Sure it is.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: THAT RESULT WAS HUGE LARGE FOR US :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Terrible result if you're a Spurs fan. To be honest I didn't expect them to get anything at the Emirates but I wanted Newcastle to be in deep shit for that last game, give everything in front of their crowd and escape. That was my plan, lose at Chelsea as expected, beat Stoke and Sunderland, and Newcastle beat Arsenal to survive and we're in.

Now we're fucked. :lol


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

YES.

:mark: 

What an awful choke job by Wigan. Serves them right.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fuck off wigan, deserve to go down :side:

Henriquez might have to go down a division to get regular game time




just seen this on twitter, gareth bale has trademarked his celebration

edit: also he has trademarked the phrase 'eleven of hearts' guess he is off to the SPL next season :lmao

http://www.ipo.gov.uk/tmcase/Results/1/UK00002657917




also rumours on twitter that there is going to be big united news tonight :argh:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Few saying Moyes coming in as assistant.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Poor Wigan. They got some hope at the weekend but said already I thought this was their year to go. Shame but with defending like that they don't deserve to stay up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

The result tonight worked perfectly if you're an Arsenal fan.

Chelsea at home to rivals Tottenham where a home win would see it go back into there hands. They beat the team 3rd from bottom on Tuesday which means they put themselves in a strong position for top four going into the last game, relegating Wigan and ensuring Newcastle's safety. They then play an unmotivated Newcastle on the final day and ease to victory.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Few saying Moyes coming in as assistant.


fuck no, rumours building, even rumours of news crews outside old trafford

Telegraph are saying Fergie is considering retiring


enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> fuck no, rumours building, even rumours of news crews outside old trafford
> 
> Telegraph are saying Fergie is considering retiring
> 
> 
> enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo












You know you want to Fergie


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fergie calling for retirement. Then calls it off when he hears Mourinho is definitely coming back. Just so he can actually beat him for a title! Again...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> fuck no, rumours building, even rumours of news crews outside old trafford
> 
> Telegraph are saying Fergie is considering retiring
> 
> 
> enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo












If this is true and it's moyes, i'm done.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Paddy Power odds slashed now to 1/2 on Moyes being the next manager.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> If this is true and it's moyes, i'm done.


telegraph saying he'll make a statement before sundays game


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Now watch Wigan play brilliant against Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

What was the point in signing zaha, well atleast not winning at anfield won't change and beating the big boys we can say bye to that :fergie2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I have the sensation that Wigan will fuck up Arsenal next week. It just needs to happen. :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I've always said that when Fergie does call it a day it will be out of the blue. After the last time I doubt he'll be announcing it in advance.

Still think he's got a lot left, but it wouldn't be a bad time to call it a day after reclaiming the title.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah but moyes, fucking moyes!!!


Mozza must be laughing his fecking ass off and rawk


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Hang on, is this actually happening?

I and many other have an exam tomorrow, no way I can study if this is announced :jones

The old bastard is going and taking down as many of us, as possible, with him. Gotta hand it to him. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Look forward to battling arsenal for 4th :wenger


Also fergie said he would leave the team in good shape........


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

There's only one man who can replace him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Must be a slow news day, I have no doubt they just saw Sir Alex Ferguson outside Kwik-Fit re-tyring.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


> There's only one man who can replace him.


:kean

I doubt he's going anywhere but if he does, I'll be absolutely bricking it. HE'S ALL THAT I KNOW.

Moyes? Fuck me. I like him, but not at United. NOT AT UNITED.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

United reacting to rumours that :kean could be going to Chelsea. Panic stations. United need :kean


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> United reacting to rumours that :kean could be going to Chelsea. Panic stations. United need :kean


:lmao

Plus side a new manager might see how utter wank young, anderson, valencia and even cleverley are/have been and get rid and buy a proper midfield.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If this is true...

Mourinho?


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Twitter, eh? Bloody hell.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



T-C said:


> Twitter, eh? Bloody hell.


Not just twitter.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Possible that the news could just be SAF going for surgery on his hip?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Possible that the news could just be SAF going for surgery on his hip?


The news will be Bebe will be the new number 9 next season.

If it's about the hip surgery then :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

front page of the telegraph's sport section


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not just twitter.


Did it not start on Twitter? I see Ogden said something about it but I can't remember him ever being right. Ladyman said there were rumours circulating, but that was as far as he would go really.

We will see anyway. 

I think I would be happier with Moyes than Mourinho if it happened.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> If this is true...
> 
> Mourinho?


After six months of teasing Chelsea Mourinho now going to United would be hilarious.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Didn't see it on Twitter, saw it on Telegraph.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Jose is a tourist, i really like him but is he gonna stick around for 10+ years?


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



AlexHumph said:


>


And some people rate him as a top manager.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Enjoy your average football, hard working grafters ahead of footballers who can make the difference in a game, the death of your strikers (Jelavic, Beattie, Andy Johnson, Yakubu) and all round terrible tactics.

Also, fuck Wigan vs Swansea, they should have shown this game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Well, it's been a good run. Time for the club to make preparations for Championship football if that bug-eyed prick comes in.

We're done. Up shits creek sans a paddle. Stick a fork in us. Finished. Over. Fucked.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



> Arsenal have agreed the biggest kit deal in English football with sports giants Puma.
> 
> They have struck an agreement worth in excess of £30m-a-year which could see the five year contract worth £170m in total.
> 
> The deal worth more than Liverpool’s new £25m-a-year contract with Warrior and brings to an end Arsenal’s 20-year tie-up with Nike.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...661?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


:hb Money
I like Nikes designs the most though


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

From The Times



> Manchester United plan statement as doubts grow about future of Sir Alex Ferguson


Shitting it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Moyes to United could potentially open the door for Hughton at Everton :side:

In my dreams...


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Item: A Fucking Perch

Status: Up for grabs

Your time is up :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Moyes to United could potentially open the door for Hughton at Everton :side:
> 
> In my dreams...


And me hanging from my door.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> And me hanging from my door.


Okay, even I don't want to get rid of Hughton that much mozza :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

You know there's one person who isn't busy at the moment United fans...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:brodgers

It could be worse, we could have this squid in charge :brodgers










EDIT: Never mind, :brodgers is much better than Hughes


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ferguson retiring? :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

FUCK. Mourinho is going there isn't he?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Plot twist: Kenny becomes new united manager


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Makes you wonder if it's true why wasn't there a plan in place for pep to come in :mancini2


----------



## haribo

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

After Chelsea win tomorrow you may as wrap things up because the season's done. 

This is why I wanted Wigan to win. :cussin:










dafuq


----------



## Joel

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If United even dare try to take Steve Kean from under our noses, I will fucking lose it.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



haribo said:


> After Chelsea win tomorrow you may as wrap things up because the season's done.
> 
> This is why I wanted Wigan to win. :cussin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dafuq


United would probably need to sell Rooney to be able to afford to buy Pardew out of dat 8 year contract :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*What the fuck are you all on about? Is this some silly rumour that you're all leeching onto?*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Atleast it's added life to this thread :fergie, always one that has to be the voice of reason.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gary Neville 25/1 :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

ITV reporter



> Frustrating; spent evening at Old Trafford in case of statement in time for News at Ten. Something's up, but not going to air with rumours.


usually such a rumour would have been dealt with by now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Ole with :gnev as assistant.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It is clearly going to be Rafa who is the new Manchester United manager


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*Is this all because some people put money on Moyes to be the new manager?*


----------



## T-C

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm thinking so.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *Is this all because some people put money on Moyes to be the new manager?*


Aren't these always because of that?


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Goodluck with your relegation battle in 2014 United fans.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Can't imagine the Telegraph going in as rough and unprotected on this story without having a source they rely on giving them the feedz. If it was suspicious betting activities, it would be the Sun or Sky reporting the story first.


----------



## seabs

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

*If he does retire then it best not be Moyes replacing him. WE'RE MANCHESTER U-FUCKING-NITED.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Moyes won't go as long as Rooney is there. They hate each other.

Good thing Rooney is leaving in the summer :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *If he does retire then it best not be Moyes replacing him. WE'RE MANCHESTER U-FUCKING-NITED.*


That's better and if it's moyes the board want fucking kneecapping.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

According to Ollie Holt, Moyes has been in meetings for hours today planning transfer targets for next season. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Yeah but for everton or united :lmao,  shitting pants time.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just got home from work and heard the Ferguson rumours, where the fuck has this all come from?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I know who to blame for all of this.

:mike


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dinkleberg?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I wondered where it had come from, it been doin the rounds in Manchester since this morning, the moyes one is odd as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Palace have a new crest


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Moyes is hired, there better be riots outside Old Trafford.

Obviously I won't be joining in, but I will continue to post angry messages on the internet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> According to Ollie Holt, Moyes has been in meetings for hours today planning transfer targets for next season. Take that for what it's worth.


Everton transfer targets that is.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Moyes is hired, there better be riots outside Old Trafford.
> 
> Obviously I won't be joining in, but I will continue to post angry messages on the internet.


If he's going for the Manager job fine, but the Assistant Manager under fergie for a year first seemed strange.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



wkdsoul said:


> If he's going for the Manager job fine, but the Assistant Manager under fergie for a year first seemed strange.


Yeah it'll be fine for city and chelsea if he is going to be the new manager.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah it'll be fine for city, *arsenal* and chelsea if he is going to be the new manager.


:side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

We might even bring somebody in who sets out to win games and not sets out to not get beat :hb


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fergie gonna retire tomorrow apparently.

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Do people really expect Moyes to get anywhere near that job? :lmao :lmao

It will be some with a track record of titles behind them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm actually going to pray before I go to sleep tonight that Moyes doesn't come to United. An actual prayer, hands clasped, rosary beads, the whole lot.

There's going to be a decline when Fergie leaves but Moyes will run us into the ground.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Fucking jose, klopp, ancelotti just not fucking moyes :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Gimme Benitez over Moyes, for fuck sake.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Do people really expect Moyes to get anywhere near that job? :lmao :lmao
> 
> It will be some with a track record of titles behind them.


O'neil has won titles :suarez2


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Seabs said:


> *What the fuck are you all on about? Is this some silly rumour that you're all leeching onto?*


This.

Expect this thread to be full of 'omg he is leaving' posts followed by nothing. Stupid bullshit that isn't true. Pointless wasting your time discussing it.

Agree with the Moyes hate btw


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

i would laugh my ass off if Moyes went to United.


----------



## DA

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If moyes was the successor to fergie it's not often i'd wanna laugh and cry at the same time.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking jose, klopp, ancelotti just not fucking moyes :lol












is available


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I think Ferguson Jr has more chance of getting the job than Moyes. :fergie

Moyes has done a good job in general, but christ the media overrate him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










All these rumours are probably bullshit but I'm gonna enjoy watching the United fans get themselves into a panic till Sunday till the inevitable Fergie promo where he comes out of the tunnel grabs a microphone and looks sombre before announcing that "HE WILL NEVER RETIRE WOOOOOOO!":fergie


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I'm not convinced Fergie will leave just yet but I'm guessing Manure will want someone who will plan on staying long term, I'm guessing that's why Moyes is being linked because of his long term managerial style. Doubt he'd be a good fit though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

He'll also be bringing in PHIL NEVILLE as his assistant manager and new club captain 










Take him, doing the round is Vitor Pereira of FC Porto is taking over Everton after Moyes.










THE NEW SPECIAL ONE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I dont think Fergie is leaving

Not yet anyways. Hes too instrumental to just vanish out of nowhere


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It would surely HAVE to be Mourinho replacing him, wouldn't it?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Moureen would never be hired by United

Too much bad blood, and hes too much of a loose cannon and lightening rod for controversy. Especially for a club like United. 

Same reason he didnt do as well in Madrid

He thrives big, but more manageable clubs where he is allowed to instil the siege mentality of "us vs the world" and full powers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Bad blood? not sure about that him and fergie are pals but i agree he may not be the best match for united overall.

So is every paper running with moyes to take over? please don't let this be the time they get it right.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

LOL Mourinho has a 3 year expiry date. 

Well maybe not anymore, his time at Real Madrid was pretty much a failure anyway. He's so hated right now even the players are bashing him in the media. Madrid currently look like a circus, so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

AVB said that Dembele will travel with the squad tomorrow and is fit but his latest instagram message a few hours ago shows that he is in Amsterdam recovering. I know it's not the furthest travel but he didn't look too good when going off injured at the weekend. I don't think he'll make it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

If Chelsea win tomorrow the league is basically over. No team will have anything to play for. We're Champions, the CL spots will be decided and Wigan aren't pulling off a miracle this time.

So there'll be two weeks of dead rubber matches.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Just saw this...



> Gareth Bale has filed an application with the Intellectual Property Office to trademark a logo featuring the heart-shaped hand gesture that he does after scoring goals.
> It's an odd move, considering the fact that Bale was far from the first player to do it, but to distinguish his trademark request from any others who might have the same idea, he included his No. 11 in the center of the heart-shaped space between the two hands.
> Here's the application and the proposed logo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this, we can see that Bale has his eyes on some potential merchandising opportunities, including jewellery, leather goods and clothing (the parasols, whips and saddlery options sound especially interesting).
> Though it remains to be seen how many people would want to own products featuring such a overdone hand gesture, it seems Bale is taking cues from Leo Messi, who unveiled his far superior logo in 2011.
> Forget PFA awards and transfer rumors involving Real Madrid and Manchester United, you know a footballer has truly made it in the modern age when he has his own legally binding trademark.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...-heart-shaped-goal-celebration-200756095.html


What a fucking gimp.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

whiskey nose shuffling off?

moyes replacement?

i think i would choke from laughing so much. oh my god please be true

story has come from a fergie cockslurper (narrows it down) too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Chelsea win tomorrow the league is basically over. No team will have anything to play for. We're Champions, the CL spots will be decided and Wigan aren't pulling off a miracle this time.
> 
> So there'll be two weeks of dead rubber matches.


thats not true

relegation zone is still fun. And we get to see Arsenal and Spurs claw each other for places

Wigan may just shock us all

but yes, pls win tomorrow and no dembele


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

oh my god

it's true

he's retiring at the end of the season

holy shit


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#thankssiralex


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

wow. wasn't expecting that so quickly. Thought maybe another year or two.

:kobe7


----------



## Zen

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Dam


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*








a very strange feeling, the only manchester united manager i've ever known, its going to take a bit of getting used to seeing someone else in the dugout

Thank you to the greatest football manager in history


----------



## God™

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

Moyes plz.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

So sad right now. So sad.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

As a life long United fan, it's an incredibly strange feeling to say the least. Never experienced a new manager before. 

Farewell to a true legend.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*










Celebrating the new job.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

#MoyesIn


----------



## kingfunkel

It's gonna be strange seeing someone else managing ManU. Coincidence Mourinho looks set to leave Madrid at the end of the season? 

I dislike the guy after his "just a wee club" comment and for his constant harassment of Keegan which all but sent him to a psychiatric hospital! But I'll miss him in a strange way


----------



## united_07

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I've always said i didnt want Mourinho taking over, but if Moyes is the other option :argh:

:klopp please


----------



## kusksu

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

I don't know what to say. Its been coming for a long time, but I honestly never expected him to actually retire...always one more season I thought.

Please to god not Moyes though. We need somebody proven. Mourinho In i guess


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

:cheer

:redknapp for man utd manager pls


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*

It's like someone died. Only worse.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - GOAT*

Possibly the right time for him to retire. Hopefully he won't regret it, as he did years back, because it's too late to go back now.

Enjoyed this period of dominance throughout my teenage/adult life, I suppose it's time for someone else to have their spell at the top. :fergie

If he's not the best manager of all time, he has to be in your top 3. Absolute legend.

I'll support any replacement, but I'm hoping it isn't Moyes.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Holy Shit.

I've never supported Man Utd without Fergie at the helm. Going to take a while to adjust. Pointless discussing whos next because right now who cares? I just want to say goodbye to a great man. Thank you for everything Sir Alex.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ancelotti? Klopp? 

THE BABY FACED ASSASSIN?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

With :fergie being the director of football, it seems that Moyes will be the one to be brought in.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If I were a United fan, I'd sooner have Moyes over Mourinho. I rate Moyes pretty highly though. I know most people on here don't.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Last home game is going to be one of the most emotional games I'll ever see. Fergie is going to be treated like an absolute KING that day. 

It might even raise a tear out of a stiff-upper-lip pro like myself


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ROUSEY said:


> With :fergie being the director of football, it seems that Moyes will be the one to be brought in.


I wouldnt have him as DoF, undermines the new guy and who wants the Sir Alex looming over you, he's too passionate not to get involved, best he takes a full back seat and its said he'll just take a board director role.


----------



## Zen

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






Greatest moment


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Nice touch with the thread title. Good shit, whoever did that.

From the BBC site:

Premier League: 1993, 1994, 1996, 1997, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2003, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2011, 2013.

FA Cup: 1990, 1994, 1996, 1999, 2004

League Cup: 1992, 2006, 2009, 2010

Champions League: 1999, 2008

Cup Winners Cup: 1991

Fifa Club World Cup: 2008

Uefa Super Cup: 1992

Inter-Continental Cup: 1999

FA Charity/Community Shield: 1990 (shared), 1993, 1994, 1996, 1997, 2003, 2007, 2008, 2010, 2011

There's not really any words for his time in charge. Once Wenger retires, I doubt top flight English football will see a manager quite like them again.


----------



## Goku

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Owow. Didn't think he'd actually retire. Ever.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

arise sir bobby of mancini.

take your manchester crown.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wow. With all the talk about Fergie continuing a few more years, I never expected it. Football will never be the same without him. I still think that he can continue to do what he does best for a long time but that's his decision and I respect that. His passion for the game and winning mentality will never be replaced with anyone, he's simply an irreplaceable figure in the sport. Ferguson was Manchester United when I watched my first game and he's still Manchester United now, amazing to think about it. Thank you for everything Sir Alex. The GOAT.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Next season is going to be awful. The constant media attention around the manager for 'not being Fergie' everytime we draw is going to intense.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

i'd suspect mark ogden's in for a tasty bonus too. nailed it.


----------



## CGS

Wow just woke up and heard the news on Sir Alex. Crazy fucking stuff. Didn't think he would go for at least another few years. Man u are gonna have a very hard time replacing him. Even with the current crop of players I don't see any manager coming close to the success Sir Alex gave them. He was simply a magican on the pitch. 

Would lol if Moyes did indeed get the job. Man U would be better off trying to hijack Jose before Chelsea get in there. thought for a long time that he would go to United and succeed Fergie


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Funny, on the bbc 4th may 2013, he stated he had no plans to retire, 4 days later he has announced he will retire at the end of the season.
As an Arsenal fan, there is no love lost, but I respect everything he has done, and wish him a happy and healthy retirement.
Now things get interesting, will they go for the special one?
Moyes is the bookies favorite, that would be a mistake tbh


----------



## Samoon

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wow, I just heard that Ferguson retired, holy shit, pretty shocked to hear that.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Legit thought he'd die in the job. He's an auld cunt for sure, but he's a real legend and the greatest manager of all time. When I first started watching football I hated him, but over the last few years I don't want to say like, but I have found amusement to some of his press conferences, interviews, etc.

Rafa was the last manager to beat him then... That will be definitely going on his illustrious CV.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*FUCKING FUCK FUCK FUCK*


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Honestly can't quite believe it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Legit thought he'd die in the job. He's an auld cunt for sure, but he's a real legend and the greatest manager of all time. When I first started watching football I hated him, but over the last few years I don't want to say like, but I have found amusement to some of his press conferences, interviews, etc.
> 
> Rafa was the last manager to beat him then... That will be definitely going on his illustrious CV.


the bobby/rafa tag team did him in for sure.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Reckon the job will go to Mikey Phelan. While he has no managerial experience, Fergie will still be there each week to add his support.

Very eerie to see him step down. 26 and a 1/2 years, that's longer than I'd estimate 3billion people have been alive.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Legit thought he'd die in the job. He's an auld cunt for sure, but he's a real legend and the greatest manager of all time. When I first started watching football I hated him, but over the last few years I don't want to say like, but I have found amusement to some of his press conferences, interviews, etc.
> 
> *Rafa was the last manager to beat him then*... That will be definitely going on his illustrious CV.


There's still two games left, let's not be so hasty 8*D

It's almost a shame that his final title was more of a comfortable stroll rather than a race for the prize, the other big clubs really have been disappointing this year. Nice one, guys.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wasn't he initially meant to retire after the 01/02 season? If he had have done that, Arsenal would probably be the best team in the World now.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sky journalist:



> Manchester United source tells me Sir Alex Ferguson's successor will be announced within days but has to resign from current role first...


----------



## Zen

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Sleeper said:


> Wasn't he initially meant to retire after the 01/02 season? If he had have done that, Arsenal would probably be the best team in the World now.


Chelsea..... :kobe7


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Really strange to think about Manchester United without SAF. The pressure on whoever gets the job will be immense.



> Manchester United source tells me Sir Alex Ferguson's successor will be announced within days but has to resign from current role first...


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hughes has to resign from being a sack of shit?

whatever it takes leslie.


----------



## Zen

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

There's one man who I think can realistically replace Sir Alex and that's Jose. As much as I want to see him come back to Chelsea, I wouldn't be surprised to see him in Man Utd next year. Still can't believe that Ferguson is not going to be there next season, sad day for Football.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Sky journalist:
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester United source tells me Sir Alex Ferguson's successor will be announced within days but has to resign from current role first...
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it's Moyes not Mourinho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> Manchester United source tells me Sir Alex Ferguson's successor will be announced within days but has to resign from current role first...


Well Moyes is out of contract essentially after 2 more games.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Sky journalist:


I didn't really want to talk about the next manager as I'd rather have left this time to appreciate the man while he is still around. This was under the assumption a successor wouldn't be named until the end of the season. If this report is true then I'll support whoever comes in, even Moyes. I'd like Klopp.


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rock316AE said:


> There's one man who I think can realistically replace Sir Alex and that's Jose. As much as I want to see him come back to Chelsea, I wouldn't be surprised to see him in Man Utd next year. Still can't believe that Ferguson is not going to be there next season, sad day for Football.


I agree if United really want to stay competitive then the special one is the man for the job, I also find the timing very interesting, with Chelsea definitely replacing Rafa, but long shot they may not even make top four. This could be United (champions) perfect chance to seal the deal, remember Jose was sacked from chelsea despite how they dressed it up as a mutual decision.

No disrespect to Moyes but he is not in the caliber of SAF or Jose for that matter.

Although selfish reasons, I'd want Moyes there :lol


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Tony Pulis to bring the beautiful game to United please.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Pretty sure Pep is cursing his hastiness now. I mean, he's walking into the best team in the world, but I think every manager would want the United job.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

the word is the new manager has already agreed to come on.

moyes, come on down?


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Roy Keane, that is all


----------



## Fargerov

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



God™ said:


> Tony Pulis to bring the beautiful game to United please.


















please.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



R.Scorpio said:


> Roy Keane, that is all


What?


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*So many Utd fans only knowing one manager during their lifetime. Crazy. Greatest of all time and not even debatable. 

Has to be Jose. Has to be. Moyes is way too risky. He's a good manager but this is Manchester United and it's the first manager post the greatest era ever. It's too big of a risk to take a gamble on someone who's never even managed a top club, barely an experience in Europe, doesn't have a good record against big clubs and doesn't have the experience of the media pressure being all over him. Jose has all that. Media pressure on the next manager will be out of this world. There's no evidence to say that Moyes can deal with that. Jose can. He can win titles and he can achieve success in Europe. It might be the best long term option but we can't afford to take a massive gamble on an unproven manager straight after Fergie. It's just too risky. Whoever it is will have been set up long ago. Jose or Moyes. So many plot signs there for both to come in from their current clubs. Rafa's interview yesterday actually makes me more confident we've got Jose. He does love to troll Chelsea and he'd love that opportunity.

Bit surprised it's happened now with all the young players we have coming through right now. Thought he might have seen them through for another season or two to get players like De Gea, Welbeck and Rafael to their peak before stepping down. I guess there's never an optimum time. Our squad is extremely strong right now with promising young players. Just hope whoever comes in can continue their development and get the most of them like Fergie could. 

Swansea game will be special. More and more reasons to be chuffed to have a ticket for that game. Title presentation and Fergie's farewell. Will be something else. 

I know I said I wanted a tighter title race next season but this wasn't what I had in mind. At least Jose will bring Ronaldo with him right? :*


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 44s
Sky Sports understands that Manchester United will announce their next managerial appointment in next 48 hours #ssn

i reckon it will be moyes. moureen's shit with madrid and his payoff, it doesn't sound like any of that is even close to being sorted.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Pretty shocked he has decided to go now. Always thought he would go for one more Champions League. Thinking about it more though it is the right time for him to go with Gill going and his Hip replacement, seems a natural time for a new age at United 

SSN just said the replacement will be announced in the next 48 hours which is pretty interesting that it is happening so quickly. My money is on Moyes. A great manager who deserves his chance at a top club


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Scholes will definitely be retiring now i imagine, cant see him staying for another season without Fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sky Sports News just said


> 'Sky sources say Moyes is in pole position to be the next manager'


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Happy he didn't overtake Paisleys record. 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Absolutely massive news, the pressure on whoever is the new manager will be immense. It'll certainly make for an interesting season next year.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

moyes in pole position

getting my dance ready.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*We'll pay Madrid for him. What is it to get him out? £20m. That's nothing to get the right man to replace Fergie. Club is on the stock market too remember. Moyes will be a big risk and the stock will represent that. Seems like they've announced it early to protect the share prices so to announce such an unproven manager would almost be counter-active. *


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



SN0WMAN said:


> What?


I'm implying he should be the next manager of United. Jokingly of course.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

EVEN BIGGER NEWS: Gervinho just got twitter https://twitter.com/GervinhOfficial :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

yep seems like it will be moyes



> #mufc sources say successor announcement "soon", and "he'll be cut from same cloth as Ferguson and Busby, and believe in youth development"


----------



## Bullseye

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:kean to United?

Moyes to United, the Special One to Chelsea, and who gives a fuck to Everton, maybe Di Matteo?


----------



## Fargerov

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










:redknapp


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

_*Also if it is Moyes then at least Fergie will still be there to help out so it wouldn't be all on Moyes to steer the ship. I highly expect Fergie to still have a part time influence on the team in his executive role.*_


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> yep seems like it will be moyes


Youth development? Shame Ross Barkley barely gets a game regardless how thin our midfield is.



Bullseye said:


> :kean to United?
> 
> Moyes to United, the Special One to Chelsea, and who gives a fuck to Everton, maybe Di Matteo?


I'd love Di Matteo at us.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

yeah jose and youth development don't exactly go hand in hand.


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> EVEN BIGGER NEWS: Gervinho just got twitter https://twitter.com/GervinhOfficial :brodgers


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

I'm about to follow him now, I hope he is as funny on twitter as he is trying to play football:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes failing at United would probably be the greatest thing ever. :side:

2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> EVEN BIGGER NEWS: Gervinho just got twitter https://twitter.com/GervinhOfficial :brodgers


i love how he's worked official into his name :lol

i wonder how long that took him to work out.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It would be worrying having a manager who has only ever won the old Division 2 in his 15 years as a manager


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Actually gutted Ferguson is leaving. He is the only Man Utd manager I have grown up with and the idea of another manager taking over doesn't seem right. The man restored Man Utd to the days of Busby by using similar style that many wrote off. When I was about 8/9 in 2001 My dad took my to Old Trafford on a business meeting and I got to meet Fergie. Easily one of the nicest men I have ever met. I know he is having a hip operation at the end of the season but I still assumed he would still be in charge. Easily the greatest manager in English football.

I have a feeling that Moyes will be next to take over. The man has shown at Everton what he can do on a limited budget and he is very much of a similar breed to Fergie.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> i love how he's worked official into his name :lol
> 
> i wonder how long that took him to work out.


@Jake_Faulkner_ 2 May
@GervinhOfficial any chance of a #Retweetinho for one of your #Tweetinhos

I don't even


----------



## kingfunkel

Seabs said:


> *We'll pay Madrid for him. What is it to get him out? £20m. That's nothing to get the right man to replace Fergie. Club is on the stock market too remember. Moyes will be a big risk and the stock will represent that. Seems like they've announced it early to protect the share prices so to announce such an unproven manager would almost be counter-active. *


I heard Balague say it would be around £12m. I think Mourinho would be a greater risk, poking someone in the eye, upsetting players/staff/board all at once. Spends big, abandons youth/academy players and then only stays for 3 or so years. Even Pepe/Ronaldo and the rest of the Portuguese wing at Madrid are sick of him.

To quote Pepe "the wins are his wins and the loses are the teams loses"


----------



## Fargerov

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



















:stevie


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I don't care about that. We need to stay on top and keep winning titles. Jose will do that. Not confident Moyes can.*


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Looks like it's gonna be Big Sam's time to shine


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes is a good manager but as a replacement for Ferguson with his inexperience at the highest level? I don't see it. Sir Alex's shoes are too big for Moyes IMO. With all the pressure from the press, I don't think he can really be successful, especially with his inexperience in Europe.


----------



## wabak

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *I don't care about that. We need to stay on top and keep winning titles. Jose will do that. Not confident Moyes can.*


For how long though? 2-3 seasons? The problem with Mourinho is that I don't believe he would be long term, and his current stunt in Madrid has me a little worried.

I'd rather have a few trophyless seasons while someone like Moyes finds his feet and then brings success (might fall flat idk) than Mourinho who comes in, wins one or two more titles, falls out with everyone in the process and then leaves.

Still in shock tbf.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I have an announcement to make. I'm not really Wigan goalkeeper Joel Robles. I am in fact...






































































Joel Glazer, joint chairman of Manchester United.

I can confirm that MOYES has been selected to replace Fergie.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Almost certainly gonna be Moyes by the sounds of what SSN are saying


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> I have an announcement to make. I'm not really Wigan goalkeeper Joel Robles. I am in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Glazer, joint chairman of Manchester United.
> 
> I can confirm that MOYES has been selected to replace Fergie.







Any chance he's bring Fellaini with him? :fellaini1


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes has told us that he wishes to sell Vidic, van Persie and Kagawa. Vidic is going to Barcelona, van Persie is heading Madrid and Kagawa is heading back to Dortmund. I cannot disclose these fees. The replacements will be Distin for £10m, Anichebe who has tons of potential and we thought we got a bargain for £15m and finally, the return of DARRON GIBSON for £25m. I knew United fans will be proud with out business here 

We believe with Moyes and these new signings, we can be Champions



















































hip winners in 2015! FOREVER UNITED!


----------



## Gandhi

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Alex Ferguson going feels just....wrong.

He's the only manager I've ever known for United,Will still go down as a legend for sure.

I'm going to be very critical of the new United manager only because I'd want them to be as good as Alex but thats not easy to do since Ferguson was just fantastic,The man was an absolute genius in football.


----------



## wabak

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> David Cameron
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson’s achievement at #MUFC has been exceptional. Hopefully his retirement will make life a little easier for my team #AVFC


:wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *I don't care about that. We need to stay on top and keep winning titles. Jose will do that. Not confident Moyes can.*


as this season with real madrid has definitely shown

jose will also try to completely change close to 30 years of tradition, completely ignore up and coming youth and be out of there in a flash. sometimes the win at all costs mentality does more harm than good.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



wabak said:


> For how long though? 2-3 seasons? The problem with Mourinho is that I don't believe he would be long term, and his current stunt in Madrid has me a little worried.
> 
> I'd rather have a few trophyless seasons while someone like Moyes finds his feet and then brings success (might fall flat idk) than Mourinho who comes in, wins one or two more titles, falls out with everyone in the process and then leaves.
> 
> Still in shock tbf.


*He probably wouldn't be super long term but if it's him or Moyes like it seems to be then I'd choose Jose any day even with the pitfalls. I'd take a few trophyless seasons if I thought Moyes could win trophies on a regular basis but I'm just not confident of it. The squad is good enough to win titles now. We shouldn't really have to wait a few seasons for a manager at this club to find his feet. Instant success shouldn't be that big of an ask for this club with this squad. Once you lose that position at the top it's hard to get back up there. Just look at Chelsea and Arsenal since they fell off the top. 

I'm confident Jose would show us respect. He clearly respects the club and it's not like he's burned all his bridges at every club he's ever been at. Madrid aren't exactly unfamiliar with big ego's getting out of control there.

Retiring on exactly 1500 games? Wow.*


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:fergie 's best quotes from the Guardian website



> On Ryan Giggs "I remember the first time I saw him. He was 13 and just floated over the ground like a cocker spaniel chasing a piece of silver paper in the wind."
> 
> On Gary Neville "If he was an inch taller he'd be the best centre-half in Britain. His father is 6ft 2in – I'd check the milkman."
> 
> On Paul Ince "I used to have a saying that when a player is at his peak, he feels as though he can climb Everest in his slippers. That's what he was like."
> 
> On Italians "When an Italian tells me it's pasta on the plate I check under the sauce to make sure. They are the inventors of the smokescreen."
> 
> On the 1999 Champions League triumph "I can't believe it. I can't believe it. Football. Bloody hell."
> 
> On media criticism of Juan Sebastián Verón "On you go. I'm no fucking talking to you. He's a fucking great player. Yous are fucking idiots."
> 
> On Liverpool "My greatest challenge is not what's happening at the moment, my greatest challenge was knocking Liverpool right off their fucking perch. And you can print that."
> 
> On the 2003 title race "It's getting tickly now – squeaky-bum time, I call it."
> 
> On kicking a boot into David Beckham's face in 2003 "It was a freakish incident. If I tried it 100 or a million times it couldn't happen again. If I could I would have carried on playing!"
> 
> On Filippo Inzaghi "That lad must have been born offside."
> 
> On Arsène Wenger "They say he's an intelligent man, right? Speaks five languages. I've got a 15-year-old boy from the Ivory Coast who speaks five languages!"
> 
> On his former charges as managers "It can be difficult to pinpoint who would make it as a manager. For instance, nobody here thought Mark Hughes would become a manager, never in a million years, and we all thought Bryan Robson was a certainty to be a top manager."
> 
> On the referee Alan Wiley "The pace of the game demanded a referee who was fit. It is an indictment of our game. You see referees abroad who are as fit as butcher's dogs. We have some who are fit. He wasn't fit. He was taking 30 seconds to book a player. He was needing a rest. It was ridiculous."
> 
> On José Mourinho "He was certainly full of it, calling me boss and big man when we had our post-match drink after the first leg. But it would help if his greetings were accompanied by a decent glass of wine. What he gave me was paint-stripper."
> 
> On Rafael Benítez, reacting to the Spaniard's infamous 'facts' press conference "I think he was an angry man. He must have been disturbed for some reason. I think you have got to cut through the venom of it and hopefully he'll reflect and understand what he said was absolutely ridiculous."
> 
> On whether Liverpool would win the title in 2007 "You must be joking. Do I look as if I'm a masochist ready to cut myself? How does relegation sound instead?"
> 
> On Old Trafford "The crowd were dead. It was like a funeral out there."
> 
> On Manchester City's Carlos Tévez poster "It's City, isn't it? They are a small club, with a small mentality. All they can talk about is Manchester United, that's all they've done and they can't get away from it."
> 
> On City again "Sometimes you have a noisy neighbour. You cannot do anything about that. They will always be noisy. You just have to get on with your life, put your television on and turn it up a bit louder."
> 
> On Wayne Rooney's transfer request "Sometimes you look in a field and you see a cow and you think it's a better cow than the one you've got in your own field. It's a fact. Right? And it never really works out that way."
> 
> On Cristiano Ronaldo to Real Madrid "Do you think I would enter into a contract with that mob? Absolutely no chance. I would not sell them a virus. That is a 'No' by the way. There is no agreement whatsoever between the clubs."
> 
> On Manchester United's 19th league title "It's not so much passing Liverpool. It's more important that United are the best team in the country in terms of winning titles."
> 
> And on their 20th "Look at me – it's taken 10 years off me today. It's these tablets, they're great!"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes went from 7/4 to 1/3.

May as well cash out the bets.


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

U MAD UNITED FANS? U MAD?


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:becks at 33/1 :lmao


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sky have :becks on 33/1, while :mike at 40/1

fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Howard Webb is also 1000/1.

I'm praying we bring in Di Matteo :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

only 23 years and 14 days for bobby to go now!

the chase is on.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

19 titles as well :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Gurdabb in Doncaster is in tears according to SSN.

Dat fanbase.


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *He probably wouldn't be super long term but if it's him or Moyes like it seems to be then I'd choose Jose any day even with the pitfalls. I'd take a few trophyless seasons if I thought Moyes could win trophies on a regular basis but I'm just not confident of it. The squad is good enough to win titles now. We shouldn't really have to wait a few seasons for a manager at this club to find his feet. Instant success shouldn't be that big of an ask for this club with this squad. Once you lose that position at the top it's hard to get back up there. Just look at Chelsea and Arsenal since they fell off the top.
> 
> I'm confident Jose would show us respect. He clearly respects the club and it's not like he's burned all his bridges at every club he's ever been at. Madrid aren't exactly unfamiliar with big ego's getting out of control there.
> 
> Retiring on exactly 1500 games? Wow.*


How incredible is that? 1500 exactly. I'm trying to figure out how I can possibly get into old trafford on May 19th. 

Beg, borrow and steal I guess. 



EGame said:


> U MAD UNITED FANS? U MAD?


Not at all. Currently feeling an overwhelming sense of pride.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Bullseye said:


> 19 titles as well :lmao


i dont want to be greedy but 19 titles would be nice.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

RedIssue are saying Fergie has always wanted Mourinho to take over. They have been saying for the past couple of months that it is Fergie's last season


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I would fucking lol if it was Mou. 

inb4 Chelsea fans mass suicide.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

SSN interviewing Rene Meulensteen outside Carrington, saying he didnt find out till this morning as well, hope he stays with the club.


----------



## Medo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Thank you Fergie, luv you man *


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I remember a time, many people believed Martin O'Neill would eventually take over from Fergie.........................

Looking forward to the announcement now, for selfish reasons I want it to be Moyes, I wonder how Rooney would react LOL


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> :fergie 's best quotes from the Guardian website


Thank fuck he's going tbh, legend and a great manager but such a giant cunt :lol


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's Moyes, becoming more and more apparent.

Not my choice, but I'll absolutely support him. He did a great job at Everton with obvious limitations but he's so unproven, this is a real boom or bust appointment. He's going to be absolutely crucified by the media if things don't go well right away. He'll have more money to spend, and he's had a pretty good record in the transfer market from what he's had to work with and he'll have obviously better players to work with, he got accused of being a long ball merchant with Everton but to be honest, their team has almost always been pretty suited to it. He still allowed the likes of Pienaar, Arteta etc. to play. 

The appointment could last 10-15 years or 4 months. If he's 10-15 points behind Mancini's City or Mourinho's Chelsea come January. He'll be chased out IMO.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> It's Moyes, becoming more and more apparent.
> *
> Not my choice, but I'll absolutely support him.* He did a great job at Everton with obvious limitations but he's so unproven, this is a real boom or bust appointment. He's going to be absolutely crucified by the media if things don't go well right away. He'll have more money to spend, and he's had a pretty good record in the transfer market from what he's had to work with and he'll have obviously better players to work with, he got accused of being a long ball merchant with Everton but to be honest, their team has almost always been pretty suited to it. He still allowed the likes of Pienaar, Arteta etc. to play.
> 
> The appointment could last 10-15 years or 4 months. If he's 10-15 points behind Mancini's City or Mourinho's Chelsea come January. He'll be chased out IMO.


Glad to hear that. Need more United fans to support him rather than dismissing him straight away.

Roberto Martinez is the favorite for the Everton job.


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> It's Moyes, becoming more and more apparent.
> 
> Not my choice, but I'll absolutely support him. He did a great job at Everton with obvious limitations but he's so unproven, this is a real boom or bust appointment. He's going to be absolutely crucified by the media if things don't go well right away. He'll have more money to spend, and he's had a pretty good record in the transfer market from what he's had to work with and he'll have obviously better players to work with, he got accused of being a long ball merchant with Everton but to be honest, their team has almost always been pretty suited to it. He still allowed the likes of Pienaar, Arteta etc. to play.
> 
> *The appointment could last 10-15 years or 4 months. If he's 10-15 points behind Mancini's City or Mourinho's Chelsea come January. He'll be chased out IMO.*



Absolutely no to this. They must make the right decision from the off (difficult I know). 

We can't become like every other club that drops a manager like a bad smell without given appropriate opportunities.


----------



## Dragzila

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

GOAT manager!Thank you for everything.A legend in his job


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cloverleaf said:


> Absolutely no to this. They must make the right decision from the off (difficult I know).
> 
> We can't become like every other club that drops a manager like a bad smell without given appropriate opportunities.


Of course, no club wants to become one of those clubs. But they do. We've never known such instability because of Ferguson. But this is modern day football - The media is ruthless and the fans are stupid. Instant success will be expected. 

Lost in all of this, my biggest fear is how this will affect the Glazers. They let Ferguson do his thing and knew they couldn't touch him, the idea that they may become more hands on terrifies me.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Utd fans will support him even if he's not their first choice. He'll get time too if the first season doesn't go well. It's just such a big risk that it's a scary prospect. Post Fergie era was always gonna be a scary prospect but I always imagined having a world class manager to take over. Moyes doesn't make me confident we'll be the same force. He's got the skills but the experience worries me a lot, especially at the top top top level with media pressure. He's never experienced that level of pressure at Everton and it'll be a big culture shock to him after so long at a club with no expectations to win things.

Transfer market will be super exciting under either Jose or Moyes. Moyes has done well in the transfer market with a budget, but with the funds to buy top draw players and having to keep egos in check? Again, the experience isn't really there and it's worrying.*


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Greatest football manager to ever live. Irreplaceable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Absoulutely gutting, feels like someone has took my testicals an started juggling them infront of me. Pretty speechless apart from walking around my house shouting fucking moyes or feck off moyes.

Can SAF just stop the joke now please.

Ohh and i'll support the team if it's moyes or not but i don't fancy been a laughing stock with that average joe.


----------



## Kenny

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

David "Hasn't won a trophy" Moyes :fergie


----------



## Desecrated

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *Utd fans will support him even if he's not their first choice. He'll get time too if the first season doesn't go well. It's just such a big risk that it's a scary prospect. Post Fergie era was always gonna be a scary prospect but I always imagined having a world class manager to take over. Moyes doesn't make me confident we'll be the same force. He's got the skills but the experience worries me a lot, especially at the top top top level with media pressure. He's never experienced that level of pressure at Everton and it'll be a big culture shock to him after so long at a club with no expectations to win things.
> 
> Transfer market will be super exciting under either Jose or Moyes. Moyes has done well in the transfer market with a budget, but with the funds to buy top draw players and having to keep egos in check? Again, the experience isn't really there and it's worrying.*


I believe that is wrong. Have you seen the United facebook page after losses? The more blooded United fans will definately back anyone, but that is a small minority now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Medo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I dunno who's the next manager for us but any who i'll support the team for ever.*


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Yeah I mean the truer fans and not the bandwagoners (don't bother Kiz). There'll obviously be unrest if the new manager doesn't do well even from the start but I think on the whole we'll get behind him at the games. Internet warriors will always moan. I don't think you'll see protests in the ground though at matches. Unless we end up fighting for top 4 and then I'll be really fucking pissed. With any competent manager we should be challenging for the title with this squad.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It'll be like a fucking funeral if moyes takes over.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

dont bother?

what do you take me for?

:


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Said it before that replacing Fergie is the toughest job in football. 

Doing well with a small budget with little pressure and no expectation is miles away from what Moyes will have to deal with at United. I seriously doubt he will be able to cope.

The last outlaw Arsene Wenger :wenger. THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE.


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Seems like most United fans want Jose.

isthisreallife?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> Seems like most United fans want Jose.
> 
> isthisreallife?


Pep would of been most fans choice.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I wish I could say that I'll give Moyes a chance when he takes over, but I won't. He doesn't deserve to manage United, and never will deserve it.



> @VincentKompany 2m
> Sir Alex, one of the best managers of all time. After 26 years of success in the game, we all owe him a tribute.


Kompany continues his annoying habit of being likable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wish I could say that I'll give Moyes a chance when he takes over, but I won't. He doesn't deserve to manage United, and never will deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kompany continues his annoying habit of being likable.


Moyes doesn't even have the "his team play good football"


Classy by Kompany.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Some overreactions in here already to Moyes. Wait until he flops first. Actually wait until he's even confirmed. I still think Jose is every bit as feasible given his current situation. It's not like Moyes has flopped at the top level, he just hasn't been there before. That's the gamble - experience. Not lack of ability or poor records.*


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United should go for Arsene Wenger.

Maybe they will. It was a plan from the beginning of last summer. Fergie/RvP/Wenger were in CAHOOTS!


----------



## Medo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Spoiler: SAF picture


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Getting wenger would be hilarious.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Roy Keane is always available.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Chief sports reporter for the Press Association says Mourinho will not being the next United manager


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

is Mark Hughes?

Fuck you United_07 :fergie2


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If it's Moyes, I'll forever be behind the guy. He's very likeable, but I'm sure has that steely determination that will become unleashed in the dressing room (maybe some gentle persuasion from Fergie to not be afraid to give it full pelt to the players when the situation demands it). As for handling pressure, he's managed to hold on to a management position at a single PL club which is unheard of in the modern era. Fergie obviously sees something in him, and I trust his judgement.

I just hope that the players will now adopt the mentality that 'others are writing us off because of a change in management, but we're still the same team, and we'll continue to dominate even with our father figure gone'. Time to separate the men from the boys. The heroes from the cowards.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes better change from his playing not to lose style if he wants to be succesful at united.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Please be Moyes


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> SSN interviewing Rene Meulensteen outside Carrington, saying he didnt find out till this morning as well, hope he stays with the club.


hope he leaves so i can sign the prick on fm :side:

damn i really want Moyes to go there and flop


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes better change from his playing not to lose style if he wants to be succesful at united.


He will have to. He'll be told anyway.


----------



## Medo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I'd like to see Klopp being the next manager for United.*


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Of course Mou wont be the next manager. 

You only need to look at Madrid to see why he isn't going to be. 

brb falling out with key players Ramos and Casillas 
brb fans booing him
brb players dissing him at press conferences and vice versa 
brb 3 year expiration date

The guy isn't a good option for any team that wants a long-term manager.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Jose to chelsea
Moyes to United
City probably get someone with a flamboyant continental style.

:terry1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Solskjaer, Giggs, raid PSG for Ancelotti or Dortmund for Klopp. Pay millions in compensation, I don't care, just please don't give us Moyes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

When I started school, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I watched my first football match, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I decided I loved football and started reading up about it, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I kissed my first girl, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I took my exams at school, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I got with my first girlfriend, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I lost my virginity, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I passed my driving test, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I had my first legal drink in a pub, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I graduated from uni Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I bought my first car, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I got my first job, Fergie was the manager of Man United.

I don't give a flying fuck about Man United generally, but I feel like part of my whole life has just ended!

Was 13 years old for the CL final in 1999. A game I`ll never forget. He was more than a football manager.n Its because of guys like him that we follow this game. Im actually sad.


----------



## Medo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Ancelotti isn't bad either but he seems to be on the next line for Madrid right now.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wait, fucking wait!



> Gill: "Momentous day for the club, the fans and the whole football world. We knew this day would come and we have been preparing for that. Board will take council from Sir Alex and Sir Bobby on new appointment. *The new manager will have to have experience in both England and European competitions.* Working with Sir Alex has been the highlight of my career."












No, Europa League or Champions League qualifers don't count. Lalalalalalalalalala it's not Moyes lalalalalalalalalalalala.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

OH MY FUCKING GOD. Even with all the rumours on here last night, I still got a huge shock when I heard the news on the radio, lucky I wasn't driving.

I've never liked the man, often hated him, but DAT career :clap Gotta respect that.

I've never known life without Fergie either. This is like when the Pope died. There's only one man left who has been a forever constant in my life.

Pope- dead
Fergie- retired
Ken Barlow- still going strong

INB4 LOL Moyes
INB4 Fergie steps in from his advisor role to be interim manger when everything goes to shit
INB4 3-4 mangers in ten years
INB4 shift in English football landscape
INB4 Liverpool doing nothing about it and remaining shit

Rumours that the new guy is lined up already? That was fast. Although, now that I think about it, Harry was unusually quick to head down the tunnel after QPR relegated a couple of weeks ago.

:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> When I started school, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I watched my first football match, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I decided I loved football and started reading up about it, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I kissed my first girl, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I took my exams at school, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I got with my first girlfriend, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I lost my virginity, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I passed my driving test, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I had my first legal drink in a pub, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I graduated from uni Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I bought my first car, Fergie was the manager of Man United. When I got my first job, Fergie was the manager of Man United.
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck about Man United generally, but I feel like part of my whole life has just ended!
> 
> Was 13 years old for the CL final in 1999. A game I`ll never forget. He was more than a football manager.n Its because of guys like him that we follow this game. Im actually sad.



This, Great post.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

That DOES sort of rule Moyes out..


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

David Gill: "The new manager will have to have experience in both England and European competitions." 

FUUUUUUU But who was Moyes?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wait, fucking wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Europa League or Champions League qualifers don't count. Lalalalalalalalalala it's not Moyes lalalalalalalalalalalala.


Gill doesn't know jack and it's a swerve, come on silent join in.

Welcome David Moyes.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

First Thatcher dies and then Ferguson retires, somewhere there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Prem experience? rules out klopp, European experience does it really rule out moyes?

Could it be Ancelotti?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










European experience? DAT EUROPA LEAGUE run for 3 seasons.

He also come from playing in the Scottish League, that counts, right? :fergie


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's gonna be Wengy.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes should be given at least 3 seasons like Fergie was. :hendo5


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

ENGLISH AND EUROPEAN EXPERIENCE??????????????

:arry :woy


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> It's gonna be Wengy.


Gunner and Piers would be happy.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Even as a blue I'm torn between what to feel. Happy because I'm sure no one who comes in will match his achievements, however I;m sad because he played a HUGE part in making the rivalry between United what it is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fuck it, go for Wenger. With money to spend he might be dangerous.



> Cristiano Ronaldo ‏@Cristiano 38m
> Thanks for everything, Boss.


Aww jeez, .


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ohh Joel you think i was pessimistic this season? just wait till next :darren


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> ENGLISH AND EUROPEAN EXPERIENCE??????????????
> 
> :arry :woy












Come and get him United. Inb4 one good season, inb4 relegation the next year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

On the plus side Moyes is better than those above


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes won't be getting 3 years. He won't get 3 months if they're outside top 4.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> This, Great post.


What? The copy and paste job...

Anyway, shame that the Gill statement rules out Klopp. Probably the only manager I'd like to replace Fergie but still, I understand the reason of needing experience in English football and if anything strengthens the claim of Jose to United.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ConnorMCFC said:


> First Thatcher dies and then Ferguson retires, somewhere there is a Scouser with a lamp and one wish left!


I wish I knew who my daddy is ?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> Come and get him United. Inb4 one good season, inb4 relegation the next year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



SN0WMAN said:


> What? The copy and paste job...
> 
> Anyway, shame that the Gill statement rules out Klopp. Probably the only manager I'd like to replace Fergie but still, I understand the reason of needing experience in English football and if anything strengthens the claim of Jose to United.



Nevermind, erm yeah klopp would have been nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Klopp has achieved very little to be given one of the biggest jobs in world football - The German Ramos, wrapped in a massive media circle-jerk following a few goals in the Champions League.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*All bitterness aside *this made me chuckle


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...al-sign-30m-year-deal-Puma-years-2013-14.html


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> Klopp has achieved very little to be given one of the biggest jobs in world football - The German Ramos, wrapped in a massive media circle-jerk following a few goals in the Champions League.


Winning the past two Bundesligas and currently in the CL final and doing this with a club not named Bayern...

Ok.


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Lmao Klopp is a genius. 

You have to be awfully bitter to ridicule him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Winning the past two Bundesligas and currently in the CL final and doing this with a club not named Bayern...
> 
> Ok.


Ramos won the UEFA twice.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Winning the past two Bundesligas and currently in the CL final and doing this with a club not named Bayern...
> 
> Ok.


Not to mention the fact that United have failed to go past the very early stages two years running with a far more expensive squad...



Cookie Monster said:


> Ramos won the UEFA twice.


Who cares about the Wafer cup? Nobody's basing Klopp's achievements on that shit, are they? Steve Mclaren, MON and WOY got to the final, of course it's a garbage competition.


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Man there was some upset kids this morning when we broke the news. Will be Moyes but Ancelotti would be a better option IMO.

Just back in time to catch all this on SSN from the top of the hour and just seen the United players at Chester for the horse racing. I wonder if a donkey will get a chance to race the horses?


----------



## Chismo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Holy fuck, just found out Fergie retired. 

I'm a huge Liverpool fan, so hating on MUFC comes natural to me, but I've always, and I mean ALWAYS respected that gum chewing son of a bitch. This is quite a shock. Damn... One of the greatest managers/coaches ever, he's the GOAT in selecting.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The Klopp insult there was rather ill informed. His legacy has driven Mainz back into the middle of the pack in the Bundesliga after dodgy years, and has rebuilt Dortmund from the edge of obscurity, into a team that will be in the top 10 richest clubs by the end of the year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So much uncertainty, this is fucking horrible!


----------



## Baldwin.

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Never been a fan of Ferguson, always thought he was quite the hypocrite but, it is a sad day for football and despite my personal feelings towards Ferguson, he was a damn good manager.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



















deary me


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I personally have been anticipating Solskjaer for a while. Was the reserve manager for a few years, moved onto a real job in Norway, won the league twice, he knows United and United know him. Will be Moyes though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> deary me


Moyes has no problem winning at The Etihad :lelbron


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Apparently as a listed company, United HAVE to make an announcement before 2:30pm, before the NY Stock Exchange opens.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Apparently as a listed company, United HAVE to make an announcement before 2:30pm, before the NY Stock Exchange opens.


They have to make the announcement Fergie is retiring before 2:30pm. Not who the next manager will be.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

At least United fans have something to be pessimistic about for once. :fergie

The Premier League won't be the same though! I doubt we'll ever see another manager like it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



SN0WMAN said:


> They have to make the announcement Fergie is retiring before 2:30pm. Not who the next manager will be.


correct. any major changes must be announced. the major change is ferguson retiring. the new manager will be announced when it's official in similar circumstances, whether that's tomorrow or next week.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Dortmund confirm Klopp will not be leaving enaldo


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fergie really retired last week, this is just Fergie time.
:fergie


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Last thing they need is another traitor :gotze


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The Times are saying its Moyes 


expected to be confirmed in the next 24 hours


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

'Manchester United manager David Moyes'

I've read those five words a thousand times and it still doesn't make much sense.

Oh well, you had the Busby Babes, you had Fergie's Fledglings...watch out for MOYES BOYS.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If it's Moyes then no doubt the Rooney to leave rumours will pick up very quickly.


----------



## Death Rider

:mark: goodbye ferguson. As a Liverpool fan it is good Manchester United no longer have him but as much of a cunt he is he is a legend of the game. Still stunned to see him retiring 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










one watch to rule them all


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Does anyone think this WILL affect United greatly?

Of course it will affect them but does anyone think it will affect them to the extent of dropping down to fight for 3rd/4th/5th as opposed to the title? Ferguson would have installed that never say die, never giving up mentality across his team, I'm not sure they'd just change that with a new manager, plus I imagine the coaching staff will stay unless the new manager does decide to bring his own staff in.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Villa to thump Man Utd on the opening day of next season and Hansen to say "You can't win anything with Moyes" on MOTD.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Also, Moyes' ability to manage on a budget could be a consideration. Man Utd will not spend the kind of money that Mourinho normally wants whilst the Glazers debt needs to be financed.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Dopesick said:


> 'Manchester United manager David Moyes'
> 
> I've read those five words a thousand times and it still doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Oh well, you had the Busby Babes, you had Fergie's Fledglings...watch out for MOYES BOYS.


MOYES' MANIACS sounds better imo. Hopefully he turns them into Wimbledon mk. II, bunch of route-one playing savages. Just needs to find his own Vinnie Jones.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Would be funny if they did get Pardiola in. 

I did see Phil Brown listed for the job. :lol


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> MOYES' MANIACS sounds better imo. Hopefully he turns them into Wimbledon mk. II, bunch of route-one playing savages. Just needs to find his own Vinnie Jones.


MOYES' MUPPETS sounds grand to me


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Dopesick said:


> 'Manchester United manager David Moyes'
> 
> I've read those five words a thousand times and it still doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Oh well, you had the Busby Babes, you had Fergie's Fledglings...watch out for MOYES BOYS.


'Former United Manager Alex Ferguson' is even more surreal.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United spent like 40 million last summer. And have already spent 10 million on Zaha. Moyes won't be on a shoestring budget .


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

just you wait you guys, we are doing to treble next season


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> Gabby Logan ✔ @Gabby_Logan
> 
> There is no way on earth MU would hire Jose Mourinho. End of.





> Gabby Logan ✔ @Gabby_Logan
> 
> I will walk in a swimsuit down Deansgate in the rain if I am wrong.


Mourinho please :arry

Still can't believe he's going. Never though the day would come.



Spoiler: pics of the great man himself




















You will grow to love this face :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone think this WILL affect United greatly?
> 
> Of course it will affect them but does anyone think it will affect them to the extent of dropping down to fight for 3rd/4th/5th as opposed to the title? Ferguson would have installed that never say die, never giving up mentality across his team, I'm not sure they'd just change that with a new manager, plus I imagine the coaching staff will stay unless the new manager does decide to bring his own staff in.


Obviously if they get a _terrible manager_ like Klopp it will be. You know, someone who just got a far cheaper team to the Champion's league final while United struggled for two seasons straight in that very same competition. What an awful appointment that would be! fpalm

Seriously though, If they get Moyes everything could go tits up very quickly. He won't be respected on the same level as Fergie because he hasn't done anything as a manager. Top players would want to sign for Fergie, would they be tempted by Moyes? I can't see him being a long term appointment in all honesty. If he does really well I'm happy for someone to bookmark this and tell I was wrong. Go for it. I reckon United will finish third or fourth next season and Moyes will be gone soon enough.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> just you wait you guys, we are doing to treble next season


no wins home
no wins away
relegation?

TREBLE


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> no wins home
> no wins away
> relegation?
> 
> TREBLE


enaldo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*David Moyes CV*

Silverware - Ring from middle earth, but lost it somewhere, rumours Sir Alex has it stuck somewhere


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Desecrated said:


> The Klopp insult there was rather ill informed. His legacy has driven Mainz back into the middle of the pack in the Bundesliga after dodgy years, and has rebuilt Dortmund from the edge of obscurity, into a team that will be in the top 10 richest clubs by the end of the year.


Sorry, just saw this Desecrated. Dortmund have always been one of Germany's top teams though, what you've done is just make it sound like he took a team like Wigan Athletic to the top. Edge of obscurity?


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I hope Moyes brings the young RAW talent of SEAMUS COLEMAN to United.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Why doesn't Man U try to sign Lewandowski again?


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I really hope United swerve us




aolo


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I just remembered, Kenny Jackett resigned from Millwall the other day...
:russo


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Always pondered how I'd react to this inevitable day, but didn't expect it so soon though in hindsight it makes sense for him to depart with a full pre-season for the new manager to come in, make signings and get to terms with the players as opposed to the 01/02 debacle where a pre-emptive message from Fergie that it would be his last saw a remarkable drop in form after three league successes in a row.

Fergie was human and wasn't without fault. I soured on him in the wake of the Glazer takeover, his reaction and continued support for them in spite of continual developments that expose them for who they really are and his rather ignorant and disappointing comments about FC United ("go and watch Chelsea"). Still, the man was the embodiment and hallmark of a classic manager. He was defiant, passionate, graceful yet often spiteful, demonstrated class in the wake of defeat whilst simultaneously revelling in fostering many bitter rivals with managers and fans alike that produced some fiercely competitive years: Wenger, Mourinho, Benitez, Keegan, Dalglish, comments about City in the wake of Tevez departing for them, Beckham saga, on and off wars with Real Madrid etc. He defined the spirit of each and every United team he oversaw. Often reviled and hated but a fighter to the end who seemingly defied every expectation that he'd eventually peter out and United's time on top would end.

His insistence on continually blooding youngsters into the team, producing the likes of Neville, Scholes, Beckham, Giggs, Butt, Ronaldo, Rooney etc & his faith in making names out of unknown players like Stam, Solskjaer, Vidic, Evra, Van Nistelrooy etc continually ensured the squad even in bleaker times remained brimmed with quality and potential. The comeback and resurgance of the 06/07-08/09 team in the wake of Van Nistelrooy leaving, Mourinho's Chelsea having been champions in consecutive years with United firmly playing catch up will forever remain one of his greatest achievements alongside developing the mid to late 90s team packed with homegrown talent that would dominate England and eventually conquer Europe.

Yes he could often be a hypocritical and annoying bastard when he pleased. But like all classic British managers he was a character, a man who could stand by his opinion and take pleasure in envoking such a divisive reaction. He was a man you'd love to hate and played a strong part in encapsulating the spirit and ethos of a United team that would make for some amazing games and rivalries in his career. In many respects for anyone growing up with him at the healm he was Manchester United. Successful, somewhat arrogant, loved and hated yet never ignored and a man who above all else commanded complete respect from his peers, his players and his 'superiors' in the board.

You only have to have a pint with an old time and long suffered United fan to truly however appreciate the significance and lasting legacy he has left in his time. Seeing the emotion and jubilation when United secured the 19th League title to finally overtake Liverpool and just conversing with people who could articulate and share the heartache of relegation in '74, Liverpool's dominance of the 80s, Ferguson's bleak early tenure and a club relying solely on a passionate and forever bitterly loyal support. The first league win to end 26 years of waiting was supposed to be a flash in the pan, an overnight success at best. The eventual domination under the Ferguson era was something not one red could have envisaged at their lowest ebb, having to stomach Liverpool sweeping the domestic and European competitions whilst United could only rely on fleeting success. That is truly his greatest contribution which will forever live long even if many from that era lost respect for him in the wake of the Glazer takeover.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> I hope Moyes brings the young RAW talent of SEAMUS COLEMAN to United.


Coleman is boss, I'd prefer he doesn't.


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Does this guarantee that Rooney is out?

Does Moyes even Rooney?


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










Got the bitches, now he got the job


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry, just saw this Desecrated. Dortmund have always been one of Germany's top teams though, what you've done is just make it sound like he took a team like Wigan Athletic to the top. Edge of obscurity?


They were close to relegation in the mid 2000's. They were financially crippled. What Klopp has done sinc ebeing there is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Does this mean Gibbo is coming back? and that we're getting Fellaini?


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry, just saw this Desecrated. Dortmund have always been one of Germany's top teams though, what you've done is just make it sound like he took a team like Wigan Athletic to the top. Edge of obscurity?


Mate, you've been torn apart by several posters in here, don't act so arrogant by taking a quote out of context. Did he say they were like Wigan? No.

The fact is that Dortmund finished 6th, 7th, 7th, 9th and 13th in the five seasons previous to Klopp's appointment. They then finished 6th, 5th, 1st and 1st again in the next four seasons. The fact is that they were irrelevant in any league title races or Champion's league challenges for a while before he came on board. In terms of those competitions they really were on the edge of obscurity, but look at them now. To do that on very little money is a hell of an achievement.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

woohoo, we're gonna go down in history as the last team to beat :fergie at home!

all glory to the power of rafa fachts


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Rafa has experience in the prem and europe.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> woohoo, we're gonna go down in history as the last team to beat :fergie at home!
> 
> all glory to the power of rafa fachts


In before a Mongzeh alt appears and starts making Rafa troll threads based on this...


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> woohoo, we're gonna go down in history as the last team to beat :fergie at home!
> 
> all glory to the power of rafa fachts


We won his last home derby too :barry


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

a totally authentic pic of our new signings










Looking forward to next season 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rafa has experience in the prem and europe.


Can you imagine Rafa waddling into Carrington? It would be amazing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Can you imagine Rafa waddling into Carrington? It would be amazing.


Can you imagine what liverpool fans would do?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We'll always have the memories

Like that time Sir Alex pointed at his watch

Or that time he pointed at his watch

or that tie he ran down to scream at the 4th official

or that time he screamed at the 4th official and pointed at his watch

or that time he threw a shoe at Beckham

Or that time he didnt see Scholes tried to cripple someone

Or that other time he didnt see Scholes try to cripple someone


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> We'll always have the memories
> 
> Like that time Sir Alex pointed at his watch
> 
> Or that time he he point at his watch
> 
> or that tie he ran down to scream at the 4th official
> 
> or that time he screamed at the 4th official and pointed at watch
> 
> or that time he threw a shoe at Beckham
> 
> Or that time he didnt see Scholes tried to cripple someone
> 
> Or that other time he didnt see Scholes try to cripple someone


Still fuckin' laughin'.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> We'll always have the memories
> 
> Like that time Sir Alex pointed at his watch
> 
> Or that time he he point at his watch
> 
> or that tie he ran down to scream at the 4th official
> 
> or that time he screamed at the 4th official and pointed at watch
> 
> or that time he threw a shoe at Beckham
> 
> Or that time he didnt see Scholes tried to cripple someone
> 
> Or that other time he didnt see Scholes try to cripple someone


or the time when he won his 1st league title

or the time when he won his 2nd league title

or the time when he won his 3rd league title

or the time when he won his 4th league title

or the time when he won his 5th league title

or the time when he won his 6th league title

or the time when he won his 7th league title

or the time when he won his 8th league title

or the time when he won his 9th league title

or the time when he won his 10th league title

or the time when he won his 11th league title

or the time when he won his 12th league title

or the time when he won his 13th league title


8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Mate, you've been torn apart by several posters in here, don't act so arrogant by taking a quote out of context. Did he say they were like Wigan? No.
> 
> The fact is that Dortmund finished 6th, 7th, 7th, 9th and 13th in the five seasons previous to Klopp's appointment. They then finished 6th, 5th, 1st and 1st again in the next four seasons. The fact is that they were irrelevant in any league title races or Champion's league challenges for a while before he came on board. In terms of those competitions they really were on the edge of obscurity, but look at them now. To do that on very little money is a hell of an achievement.


I simply think at this stage in time he's as 'proven' as someone like Ramos or Benitez were at this stage in time respectively - what happens in the future is of course another story. Am I right in thinking that some of you think Klopp is the reason Dortmund are sound financially now by the way? Dortmund`s financial health has less to do with Klopp and far more to do with the new-found long-sightedness of a board determined to avoid the crippling financial insecurity that had cost them dearly in the big-spending days immediately before and for five years after 1997.

He's a fantastic manager, adept at signing great players on low wages and for low fees, but he's not a financial guru, not by any means. 

I'm also not surprised that I've been "torn apart" by several posters for posting my opinion. The same happened last year when I said AVB was a good manager and was jumped on by the gang.

Anyway enough about Klopp and Dortmund. This is a Premier League thread and right now it's about Sir Alex Ferguson and his retirement not about a man who isn't even in line for the job.


----------



## haribo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



King Kenny said:


>


But this still doesn't resolve who will be manager next season. :jose


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



haribo said:


> But this still doesn't resolve who will be manager next season. :jose


As they are still good, Fergie will remain. If something happens, then this myth will do the right thing.


----------



## Desecrated

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> I simply think at this stage in time he's as 'proven' as someone like Ramos or Benitez were at this stage in time respectively - what happens in the future is of course another story. Am I right in thinking that some of you think Klopp is the reason Dortmund are sound financially now by the way? Dortmund`s financial health has less to do with Klopp and far more to do with the new-found long-sightedness of a board determined to avoid the crippling financial insecurity that had cost them dearly in the big-spending days immediately before and for five years after 1997.
> 
> He's a fantastic manager, adept at signing great players on low wages and for low fees, but he's not a financial guru, not by any means.
> 
> I'm also not surprised that I've been "torn apart" by several posters for posting my opinion. The same happened last year when I said AVB was a good manager and was jumped on by the gang.
> 
> Anyway enough about Klopp and Dortmund. This is a Premier League thread and right now it's about Sir Alex Ferguson and his retirement not about a man who isn't even in line for the job.


I think there is a little bit more left. There is a reason why Dortmund fans regard him so highly. He was given small bits of cash for individual players, and dipped into their youth, and has rebuilt the club completely using just that. You are right in the board going out of their way to secure commercial deals for the future to avoid any future problems arising again, but it is his coaching of the players he has that has put Dortmund all the way back to the top. He is the one installing their mentality, their style of play. He has an outstanding energy and presence that the players all believe in, that the fans believe in.

It's easy to be pessimistic towards a manager only proven in one league, like the example you stated in Juande Ramos. But when you watch Dortmund often, you'll see he is a bit more than a German Ramos.

While I believed AVB was a solid coach, I also believe he is below Jurgen Klopp. Weird you believed in AVB, and seemingly not believing in Klopp.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Martinez to Everton apparently.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> I simply think at this stage in time he's as 'proven' as someone like Ramos or Benitez were at this stage in time respectively - what happens in the future is of course another story. Am I right in thinking that some of you think Klopp is the reason Dortmund are sound financially now by the way? Dortmund`s financial health has less to do with Klopp and far more to do with the new-found long-sightedness of a board determined to avoid the crippling financial insecurity that had cost them dearly in the big-spending days immediately before and for five years after 1997.
> 
> He's a fantastic manager, adept at signing great players on low wages and for low fees, but he's not a financial guru, not by any means.
> 
> I'm also not surprised that I've been "torn apart" by several posters for posting my opinion. The same happened last year when I said AVB was a good manager and was jumped on by the gang.
> 
> Anyway enough about Klopp and Dortmund. This is a Premier League thread and right now it's about Sir Alex Ferguson and his retirement not about a man who isn't even in line for the job.


When the fuck did I say they were sound financially because of him? Now you're just "putting words into my mouth". Don't quote me and say stupid shit like that.

All I'm saying is that he took a team that was shit and built them up from nothing. To do that is amazing. He would be perfect for United, a young manager with the potential to be a long term successor, knows how to develop young players, can work on a budget and gets his teams playing good football. Also knows how to get to a Champion's league final.

As for manager's being proven, when did Ramos take a team to a Champion's league final? Silly comment. Benitez was a top manager at one point but went completely off the boil, that's a whole different story.

If Klopp isn't ready then who is? Mourinho hardly has a track record of long term management at one club, Heynckes is old and hardly has a much better record than Klopp over a longer period of time. Pep is going to Bayern, Wenger hasn't done shit in years, etc. How many managers are a better candidate? Klopp would be a good choice. Not that it will happen because of MOYES :lmao

AVB is and was a good manager, but he did a poor job at Chelsea because his tactics didn't suit the players. He tried too much, too soon. Maybe some said he was shit but you can't justify every opinion of yours because you were right once. Even a broken watch is correct twice a day...

Enough about Klopp and Dortmund because you're talking shit and can't answer the series of valid points...


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> I simply think at this stage in time he's as 'proven' as someone like Ramos or Benitez were at this stage in time respectively - what happens in the future is of course another story. Am I right in thinking that some of you think Klopp is the reason Dortmund are sound financially now by the way? Dortmund`s financial health has less to do with Klopp and far more to do with the new-found long-sightedness of a board determined to avoid the crippling financial insecurity that had cost them dearly in the big-spending days immediately before and for five years after 1997.
> 
> He's a fantastic manager, adept at signing great players on low wages and for low fees, but he's not a financial guru, not by any means.
> 
> I'm also not surprised that I've been "torn apart" by several posters for posting my opinion. The same happened last year when I said AVB was a good manager and was jumped on by the gang.
> 
> Anyway enough about Klopp and Dortmund. This is a Premier League thread and right now it's about Sir Alex Ferguson and his retirement not about a man who isn't even in line for the job.


I totally agree with your sentiments, interesting you bring up AVB, he is a good manager and only idiots and chelsea fans (that could be inter changeable lol) would think otherwise.

as for BD their commercial side coupled strong on field showing helped put them in a steady path now.
Didn't their home games in 2012 have second highest attendance figures behind only barca?
a few years ago they were a complete mess, even had to take a loan from the people they will face in the final of the CL lol
But Kopp has played his role, especially as a lot of the income they are generating is linked with their better performances on the pitch.
He worked within a framework he was given and performed fantastically.
But there was a complete mentality shift at board room level which triggered their revival as sorts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










Moyes being driven from Finch Farm by his brother (agent) Kenny.


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ROUSEY said:


> Moyes being driven from Finch Farm by his brother (agent) Kenny.


Twins?


----------



## The Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wow don't remember this thread been this active for good while. 

I'm not as shocked by SAF retirement actually as it been on cards for awhile, the statue, the stand renaming, signing of RvP, his manor after Real Madrid game, his hip surgery, but I still always thought he be around till 2015-2016 time at least. But his 71 years old now & deserves to have life without being a manager, I think he would gone last year really had Man City not won the PL but he stayed on for 1 more season & won back the Premier League title so he can now bow out on a high. 

It will be beyond strange seeing a brand new manager walking out the tunnel to the manangers seats & sitting in that chair at OT & it not being Sir Alex sitting there. His a complete one off & lucky for us he spent 26 years successfully building team after successful winning team/s at the club. It just been fun & exciting watching us ever since ive became a fan of Manchester United since 1998 so 15 years of club under SAF for me personally, knowing that wont be the case from start of next season is bit surreal.

I do hope the fans give whoever his successor is the time to prove his the right man for the job, as taking over from him is near on impossible task & it will take alot getting use to for everybody connected with club, no magic wand you can wave & whoever next manager is gets everything right from Day1. It be trial & error for us for next couple of years but as long as through the transitional period we keep same "new" manager then that's how success comes about at clubs. 

My guess is David Moyes will take over from SAF, it make sense in a lot of ways since he knows the league, British, strong belief in what he does, very much into developing youth, building sides & staying at clubs for years at a time. Everything SAF is all about. I can understand why people want a proven winner like Jose however he comes with baggage & while he would guarantee winning titles he only stay few years then have big falling out then walk away. After SAF we will need manager for the long term goal capable of keeping same ideas but being able to do it year after year & build team after team capable of winning titles each year, Such a thing isn't easy & only SAF has managed to do it in modern era. I like see what Moyes would bring to us, the complexes at club are well run & set up right, he be given lot more cash to spend in the transfer market, he be working with top players & our youth set up is good as well. If it is Moyes (I'm not saying it is) then he deserves to have full backing of the fans, saying his not right man for job before anything even official yet is very harsh & unfair. What club need is to get behind new manager from start & show whoever is that believe in them, if we don't that breed disharmony & eventually cracks will appears within the club. 

It's better to start from fresh when SAF did retire, with a new director & new manager it's end of an era at the club & start of new one from the start of this summer/next season. I'm glad actually SAF sticking around at club, whenever someone asked he always helped them out & first person to help out other managers & players. Think it been to hard for SAF to say goodbye fully so role upstairs makes sense to me & if our next manager ever needs any guidance then all he ever has to do is have a quiet talk with SAF & SAF will give him a nudge in the right direction. SAF never over step his boundaries & never try force idea on to his successor but it be great help to whoever takes over as he will still be around at the club if someone ever needs him.

I will miss him though & some of my best memories are of us winning things with him as the manager for better part of the last 15 years for me & for 26 years in total. Thanks for everything Sir Alex, i hope you enjoy your retirement & life after football management.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wish my brother was a Premier League manager so I could leech off his success be his agent. Then again he is only 10 years old. SOON


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

This is all so weird.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If I was a manager, I would go to Reds or Spurs. OH WAIT!


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'm seeing double, I must be drunk


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> Wish my brother was a Premier League manager so I could leech off his success be his agent. Then again he is only 10 years old. SOON


Buy him a suit and condition him to become one eg: throw a chocolate at him if he says a formation.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The Times are also saying Scholes and Giggs will form part of David Moyes' coaching staff


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fergie and Glazers why you not Jose?


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Klopp would be a great choice. So many credentials. If I was a United fan he'd be top of my list with Ancelotti given his success here with Chelsea too, plus European success at Milan. Do you go with Ancelotti's success domestically and in Europe or Klopp who's only 8 years younger? What he's done with Dortmund, their philosophy and his track record of signing & developing young players is outstanding. I'd say he's a riskier appointment than Ancelotti, but at the end of the day it'll be Moyes!fpalm


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes, with Ole as AM,

Giggs takes over the Reserve team.

Scholes the Youth..


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

wkdsoul with dat Gianna Michaels sig :wilkins The GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> Klopp would be a great choice. So many credentials. If I was a United fan he'd be top of my list with Ancelotti given his success here with Chelsea too, plus European success at Milan. Do you go with Ancelotti's success domestically and in Europe or Klopp who's only 8 years younger? What he's done with Dortmund, their philosophy and his track record of signing & developing young players is outstanding. I'd say he's a riskier appointment than Ancelotti, but at the end of the day it'll be Moyes!fpalm


Disgrace if people like Ancelotti haven't even been considered.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



wkdsoul said:


> Moyes, with Ole as AM,
> 
> Giggs takes over the Reserve team.
> 
> Scholes the Youth..


That....doesn't sound too bad.

I've reached acceptance, that was quick.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Klopp would be the best choice but his lack of experience in England hampers him. I'd give him a chance if it were up to me but it is what it is.


----------



## CGS

So a lot of talks of Moyes then? Lol. He's a good manager but not good enough to replace Fergie at United. If I was United I would Defo try to get someone like Klopp the guy has a good track record and a people person. Easily the best long term option I can see


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> That....doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> I've reached acceptance, that was quick.


Or Moyes picks his own AM...


Giggs, Scholes and Ole stand in the OT isles in SHEILD gear ready to dispense Justice should a draw or Loss occur every game..


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

maybe the guys you lust over have agreements in place already

or just don't want to leave.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes can win me over by signing a winger and 2 CM's


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes can win me over by signing a winger and 2 CM's


Fellani, Pieanaar and The Return of Nev!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes can win me over by signing a winger and 2 CM's


It took 11 years for Moyes to find somebody to play right mid (Mirallas) and even he isn't a natural right winger. He kept playing Osman right mid for years, was awful to watch.

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## VILLAIN

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I am an Arsenal fan, but you cant deny this mans accomplishment and his credentials as one of the greatest managers. His accomplishments speak for itself. I reckon Moyes will take over, although some people think ' the special one ' will take over Man UTD bringing Ronaldo with him but nah, I see mourinho going back to chelsea personally.

but english football has lost a true great... gutted for Man UTD fans but what a way to go, winning the season on a high note.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Does anyone have something good to say about him?


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Does anyone have something good to say about him?


Fergie or Moyes?


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes can win me over by signing a winger and 2 CM's


just hope that Moyes doesn't bring Fella along to United :kobe2



wkdsoul said:


> Moyes, with Ole as AM,
> 
> Giggs takes over the Reserve team.
> 
> Scholes the Youth..


Manchester United: Raising a generation of adulterers and thugs :troll



WWE_TNA said:


> Can you imagine what liverpool fans would do?


laugh?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Does anyone have something good to say about him?


Looks like Gollum. You're welcome :darren


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Does anyone have something good to say about him?


He once got to a cup final with Everton where they were leading inside a minute...before they lost the game.

He stopped Everton being a perennial relegation fodder club, although I'm not really sure how that's relevant to United...


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hes been unsacked for 11 years and took a team to 5th even though all he has for a budget is five bucks and whatever is in the back of his van


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> Manchester United: Raising a generation of adulterers and thugs :troll


Get Keane as the first team coach and it's all sorted :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Get Keane as the first team coach and it's all sorted :troll


I'd like most of the players to stay fit.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


> Looks like Gollum. You're welcome :darren


Dat evolution. :darren


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> Manchester United: Raising a generation of adulterers and thugs :troll


Oh god, we suffered enough through Ravel Morrison. Have we not been granted penance after that birk's tenure here?


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

kids will be kids woolcock


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Dont forget RVP. you're importing them as well now..


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Did somebody think of Heynckes?


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> WWE Universe ‏@WWEUniverse 37s
> ManU's legendary manager Sir Alex Ferguson retired today. If he's not busy, Sir Alex could make a great @WWE Superstar mgr!


So much stupidity in this tweet. Anyway, Klopp is the best replacement for fergie, imo


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I wouldnt mind fergie as a WWE manager

Hes great at not noticing when one of his lads tries to kill someone


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

60 minute Iron Man Match. 

Goes on longer than 60 minutes thanks to Fergie Time.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










:lol


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

A minute's applause has been arranged for Fergie on Sunday which will take place during the 98th minute.


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> Manchester United: Raising a generation of adulterers and thugs :troll


So Chelsea essentially?!


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:webb


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Of teams he faced more than 10 times, Sir Alex Ferguson's highest loss percentage as Man Utd manager was v Norwich City (35%).

Yeah.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So the West Brom game will be his 1500th game in charge.


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> A minute's applause has been arranged for Fergie on Sunday which will take place during the 98th minute.


I have three mates going to his last game. I am massively jealous of this scenario as I won't be joining them. :cussin:


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Be interesting to see Webb take the helm. You don't get many player/managers these days.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

not sure if webb will be the best choice after his last performance


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Webb was sacked for clattenburg months ago, catch up folks.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

yeah clattenbent was the new prized pony in the trafford arena.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hes a great up an comer

time for webb to step aside and let a new generation take charge


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Gotta say, huge attraction for players walks out the door when Fergie does. Trophyless season or two and suddenly does United look as good a prospect for top stars like Chelsea and City's riches will? Possibly some may value heritage and history but most chase money and quick trophies. New appointment has to hit ground running to keep on top of moneybags below them.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

supposedly all players who join united ask how long fergie is gonna be stayed


----------



## Mikey Damage

Holy fuck. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United stocks are plummeting apparently.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> David Moyes is the new manager of Manchester United.
> 
> The Everton boss has agreed to move to Old Trafford and will join the club at the end of the season.
> 
> Moyes' future has been in doubt for several months, after his refusal to sign a new deal on Merseyside and, following Sir Alex Ferguson's retirement, the Red Devils have acted quickly to land the former Preston chief.
> 
> The Scot has been at Goodison Park for 11 years but has only an FA Cup runners-up medal, from 2009, to his name and has no experience in the Champions League proper.
> 
> Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho had been stongly linked to the post but it appears the board at Old Trafford have decided the 50-year-old former Celtic defender is the right man to lead the club forward.


I guess it is official now


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Srdjan99 said:


> I guess it is official now


Source?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The internet. :side:

I kinda like Moyes(especially as an Arsenal supporter 8*D). I'm just curious to see what he does with money. He's made good frugal signings. 

Perhaps with money he will build a winner?


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



SN0WMAN said:


> Source?


http://t.co/dKCWWQr4Hd


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Mikey Damage said:


> The internet. :side:
> 
> I kinda like Moyes(especially as an Arsenal supporter 8*D). I'm just curious to see what he does with money. He's made good frugal signings.
> 
> *Perhaps with money he will build a winner*?


My thoughts as above. With the guidance still of Sir Alex, between them and the board I see United getting stronger. 

No panic yet in any way shape or form.


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

+ the original Talk sport page
http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...anchester-united-manager-197137#ixzz2SiOnwCTk

As long as Sir Alex is supporting him I can see his first transition season not being too bad.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> United stocks are plummeting apparently.


no there not


edit: down 1.28%, which is nothing


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes at Utd also in The Times. Looks to be near-enough confirmed then
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/clubs/manchesterunited/article3759033.ece

Second Edit- Times is reporting stocks down 5%. Nothing major and completely expected when someone as important as Fergie would leave


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> Second Edit- Times is reporting stocks down 5%. Nothing major and completely expected when someone as important as Fergie would leave


nope

http://www.nyse.com/about/listed/lcddata.html?ticker=MANU&fq=D&ezd=1Q&index=4

they did drop to nearly 5% at first but have recovered to 1.28%, at $18.53, which is nowhere near the lowest it has been


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Which motherfucker is plagiarizing my posts and posting them on "glory-glory.com"? Own up you cunts!!!

Seabs will tell me who it is anyway, so own up!!!


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> nope
> 
> http://www.nyse.com/about/listed/lcddata.html?ticker=MANU&fq=D&ezd=1Q&index=4
> 
> they did drop to nearly 5% at first but have recovered to 1.28%, at $18.53, which is nowhere near the lowest it has been


My mistake then. Times didn't mention that


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/member.php?16-Mumorn

own up


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Who is stealing my comments as well :cussin:


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

pm me and i promise not to out you publicly


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

it was me kiz

i did it for the rock


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Nobody stole my posts :kobe2

It's a Spurs forum? :jt7


----------



## Desecrated

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I get the pride of having one of mine used.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Thanks for covering JOAL.com 

So holy shit this day has actually come , next season is going to be interesting from the neutral perspective with Moyes looking very likely to be the replacement for Fergie, Mourinho possibly back at Chelsea, New management at Everton, No Wigan, No Arry, 2 Welsh Teams, heck even rumours of Arsenal preparing to spend big money this summer 

Bring on 2013/14 :mark:


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Nobody stole my posts :kobe2
> 
> It's a Spurs forum? :jt7


Remember what I said in my Rantsamania promo?
























:troll


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Remember what I said in my Rantsamania promo?
> 
> :troll


:barkley




Yes, yes I do :kobe2

Dat detective work

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4241-Scale-of-the-Universe

Post #14 in this thread



Cookie Monster said:


> http://htwins.net/scale2/





Anark said:


> All I have to say about that is fuck Japanese spider crabs.
> 
> Fuck them to hell.





> Mumorn
> Senior Member
> 
> Join Date
> Jan 2012
> Location
> OMT GOD
> Posts
> 11,152
> Re: **Official Other Games Thread, Season 2012/13**
> I'll go with 7 minutes stoppage time..





Cookie Monster said:


> I'll go with 7 minutes stoppage time..


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Cookie Monster tut tut tut


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Dafuq :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Maybe cookie is getting framed.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring/page10

Near the bottom...


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Perhaps he is :hmm:

Between Fergie's retirement and now this scandal, we might reach 10,000 posts. 

Another Premierleague thread for the last couple of days of the season :mark:

*The Dark Andre* taking no fucking prisoners alive. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring/page10
> 
> Near the bottom...


:lol :lol


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:lol Should probably have linked to this thread though TDA


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

yay ive had mine copied as well :lmao


http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ason-2012-13**&p=355968&viewfull=1#post355968

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ason-2012-13**&p=355988&viewfull=1#post355988


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The GOAT Andre


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> yay ive had mine copied as well :lmao
> 
> 
> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ason-2012-13**&p=355968&viewfull=1#post355968
> 
> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ason-2012-13**&p=355988&viewfull=1#post355988


Every post he has made in those threads have been directly copied from here 

I know the evidence heavily points at Cookie Monster but I just don't think he would reduce himself to doing something like that and even if he did I think he would be smart enough to at least tweak them a little


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What a strange turn this thread has taken.

If it's not cookie then who dislikes him the most?


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Yeah, makes you wonder who you can really trust around here :side:


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well, Cookie Monster is a Spurs fan and it is a Spurs forum. It's either him or an elaborate set up


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I am No One.


What the hell is going on??? lol.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What if it's TDA and he revealed evidence on himself :side:


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



danny_boy said:


> Every post he has made in those threads have been directly copied from here
> 
> I know the evidence heavily points at Cookie Monster but I just don't think he would reduce himself to doing something like that and even if he did I think he would be smart enough to at least tweak them a little


It is Cookie Monster. Even if it wasn't, then Cookie Monster is plagiarizing members word for word from that site. It works both ways.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> What if it's TDA and he revealed evidence on himself :side:


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> What if it's TDA and he revealed evidence on himself :side:


:russo


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Somebody call Hercule Poirot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If this is some big conspiracy i sure hope the ending is better than the X-files one.


----------



## CGS

:lmao At whoever is stealing posts from here. Crazy stuff. Cookie Monster needs to get in here and clear his name 

Also Andre nice site promotion :side:


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> *David Moyes CV*
> 
> Silverware - Ring from middle earth, but lost it somewhere, rumours Sir Alex has it stuck somewhere


hahahahaha funny post

Funnier the first time we heard it 5 minutes before you copied it over here though http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring&p=356311&viewfull=1#post356311


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Mumorn = Cookie Monster, just outted him on that other site...

:lol at BULLY viewing this thread. Sneaky fucker...


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :lmao At whoever is stealing posts from here. Crazy stuff. *Cookie Monster needs to get in here and clear his name
> *
> Also Andre nice site promotion :side:


He can't it's more conclusive than the OJ simpson case.....


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

All this interacting with another forum could lead to an Invasion style storyline :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

How exactly did you discover this Andre?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> All this interacting with another forum could lead to an Invasion style storyline :mark:


We'll win due to them bottling it.


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

They are doubting this forums footballing knowledge as well :kobe


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> We'll win due to them bottling it.


:vince2


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> They are doubting this forums footballing knowledge as well :kobe


What? :kobe 

Somebody tell them about Gunner's football book, that'll show 'em



WWE_TNA said:


> We'll win due to them bottling it.


:terry


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The great forum war of 2013.


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Credit to FORUM DETECTIVE SN0WMAN for this btw. I just made it public.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Maybe you can sign up alex and spam them with Giroud's penis?


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe you can sign up alex and spam them with Giroud's penis?


This is the greatest idea I've ever heard.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Snowman and Dark Andre really need to open a decetive agency or something


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Didn't snowman out someone else on here?

Props to him and Andre, good fun.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:downing

Edit: SNOWMAN repped


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ially-Retiring&p=356494&viewfull=1#post356494

DIPLOMATIC ANDRE

Hey Glory-glory.co.uk, Spurs suck










That'll surely rile them up :lelbron


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Everybody should rep SNOWGOAT for this. I was just the water carrier in all of this.


http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring/page12


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So where does he get his wrestling posts from then?

This is timid to Snowman's rape of that Blue guy with the fap on pictures stuff.


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> What? :kobe
> 
> Somebody tell them about Gunner's football book, that'll show 'em
> 
> 
> 
> :terry


Let's not forget Tony_Tornado's formula unk


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I never want to piss off snowman and have him steal my internet soul.


----------



## CGS

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Didn't snowman out someone else on here?
> 
> Props to him and Andre, good fun.


Blue. For his tastes in particular fetishes


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



BANKSY said:


> So where does he get his wrestling posts from then?
> 
> This is timid to Snowman's rape of that Blue guy with the fap on pictures stuff.


They're all shit posts so they're probably his own...


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showth...ially-Retiring&p=356494&viewfull=1#post356494
> 
> DIPLOMATIC ANDRE
> 
> Hey Glory-glory.co.uk, Spurs suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll surely rile them up :lelbron


He copy and pasted your avi into a post on that site :lmao


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> Icelander: This whole thing feels like a weird cross between Inception, The Wrestler and Army Babes 5: Covering the Rear. ©
> 
> I hereby declare that the above text is mine and mine alone. Any and all use of it without written permission from the aforementioned parties(i.e. me) is prohibited, especially in strange wrestling forums on the interweb.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Totally gonna steal that 8*D












I hereby declare that the above text is mine and mine alone. Any and all use of it without written permission from the aforementioned parties(i.e. me) is prohibited, especially in strange wrestling forums on the interweb and weird spurs forums


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

With the new information I don't know whether this has been posted but if it has it is not me stealing it is simply coincidence


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It would be a pain in the arse to copy/paste thousands of individual comments between sites. It doesn't seem worth it but I applaud his effort.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It would be a pain in the arse to copy/paste thousands of individual comments between sites. It doesn't seem worth it but I applaud his effort.

With the new information I don't know whether this has been posted but if it has it is not me stealing it is simply coincidence


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It would be a pain in the arse to copy/paste thousands of individual comments between sites. It doesn't seem worth it but I applaud his effort.

With the new information I don't know whether this has been posted but if it has it is not me stealing it is simply coincidence


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I would think losing SAF is bound to have negative impact on performance, at least after the impress the new manager effect wears off. *


----------



## CGS

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Your doing it wrong RUS


----------



## BULLY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> It would be a pain in the arse to copy/paste thousands of individual comments between sites. It doesn't seem worth it but I applaud his effort.
> 
> With the new information I don't know whether this has been posted but if it has it is not me stealing it is simply coincidence





Rush said:


> Not even remotely funny. See what you've done here is take a funny situation out back and beat it to death.


:hayden3


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

feeling bitter bully? its okay lad, let it out



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Your doing it wrong RUS


*you're


:fergie


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

After all this nonsense I actually forgot that Fergie had retired for a while there :lol


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Rumors that Everton want Neil Lennon to replace him nononononononononononono scummy cunt stay away from England


----------



## T-C

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

A sad day. What a man.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ferguson retiring

Cookie Monster is Mumorn

Football Thread turning into Rants

What is going on? :jose


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*The day Fergie retired will probably forever be remembered by me as the day CM was outed now.*


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> It would be a pain in the arse to copy/paste thousands of individual comments between sites. It doesn't seem worth it but I applaud his effort.
> 
> With the new information I don't know whether this has been posted but if it has it is not me stealing it is simply coincidence


----------



## Snowman

*Re: #BanSuarez (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



united_07 said:


> Liverpool fan on 5live reckons Suarez was just simulating a bite on Ivanovich
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> oops :lmao


Hey guys!

I was just reading this post from April the 21st at 6:30. It cropped up on the other site 5 minutes later funnily enough --> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?2268-**Official-Other-Games-Thread-Season-2012-13**&p=345699&viewfull=1#post345699


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Look at all these new visitors viewing this thread. I feel like this would be a good time to advertise my new ringtone business. High quality ringtones for low, low prices!


----------



## BULLY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Another fine job Snowman (Y)

And congrats on going premium if it's permanent


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



T-C said:


> A sad day. What a man.


Agreed. There will never be another poster like Cookie Monster.

*BULLY*, piss off, this isn't rants despite what it looks like right now!


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

On to tonight though

Chelsea win = Chelsea/Arsenal
Draw = Chelsea/Arsenal
Spurs win = Chelsea/Spurs


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

That confirms it, im one of the better posters in this thread, as several of my posts have been copied 8*D


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Agreed. There will never be another poster like Cookie Monster.


Are you sure, I seem to recognise 4 or 5 8*D


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fucking eh Cookie :lmao Look what you've done 

But Sn0wman now has me fearing doing anything even remotely sordid in my private life in fear of being exposed on this forum


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Cookie Monster :ksi2


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> Are you sure, I seem to recognise 4 or 5 8*D


http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring&p=356469&viewfull=1#post356469

:brodgers



danny_boy said:


> Fucking eh Cookie :lmao Look what you've done
> 
> But Sn0wman now has me fearing doing anything even remotely sordid in my private life in fear of being exposed on this forum


SNOWGOAT = wrestling forum wikileaks. Good job I've never tried to hide my incestuous..."past".


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

As a scouser this is a beautiful day

As a football fan this is a sad day.

#Innerconflict

Also what's Cookie done? I can't be arsed reading the 10 pages I missed


----------



## CGS

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> feeling bitter bully? its okay lad, let it out
> 
> 
> 
> *you're
> 
> 
> :fergie


Its a good thing your a Liverpool fan :kobe2


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

^ :barkley


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also what's Cookie done? I can't be arsed reading the 10 pages I missed


copied posts from here and posted them on a spurs forum as his own, and copied their posts and posted them on here


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> copied posts from here and posted them on a spurs forum as his own, and copied their posts and posted them on here


Well well well, I wonder if he took any of my comments


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Well well well, I wonder if he took any of my comments


nah he only took the good ones


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> nah he only took the good ones


Beat me to it :brodgers


----------



## kendoo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sir Alex the legend, lets see how long he really stays out as he's football in the brain 24/7. Moyes should do a great job it'll be good to see how he handles the pressure


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:faint:

What's the fucking point of doing that? I just. . . fpalm


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Think about this, if Cookie Monster took your posts, then you are PART of Cookie Monster like some weird symbiote robot thing. :jones


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> :faint:
> 
> What's the fucking point of doing that? I just. . . fpalm


Well now to be fair he is 71 years old I don't think anybody can begrudge him on deciding to retire after so long in the game


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> nah he only took the good ones


BRB gonna go copy off a witty rebuttal from RAWK


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*^ :barkley

Edit: ruined by Hank :leslie*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> copied posts from here and posted them on a spurs forum as his own, and copied their posts and posted them on here


The fuck? I remember seeing one of my Redcafe posts copied in a Guardian match comments section. T'was weird.

This Chelsea/Spurs match better be good, I need something to distract me from the impending doom of Moyes.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

And here I was hoping to slag off Ferguson. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So...Spurs are playing soon. I wonder If *Cookie*...I mean *Murmon*, is going to share his opinion on what he thinks will happen...I mean copy and paste what the other posters on 'glory glory' think will happen :troll

From Cookie's penultamate post in here:



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm also not surprised that I've been "torn apart" by several posters for posting *my opinion*. The same happened last year when I said AVB was a good manager and was jumped on by the gang.


:torres


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:barkley


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LINE-UPS- Chelsea v Tottenham (1945 BST)

Chelsea: Cech, Azpilicueta, Cahill, Ivanovic, Cole, Ramires, Luiz, Oscar, Mata, Hazard, Torres. Subs: Turnbull, Lampard, Moses, Terry, Ba, Benayoun, Ake.

Tottenham: Lloris, Walker, Dawson, Vertonghen, Assou-Ekotto, Parker, Huddlestone, Lennon, Bale, Holtby, Adebayor. Subs: Friedel, Dempsey, Naughton, Defoe, Sigurdsson, Caulker, Carroll.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Cookie Monster - :avb2 Hutz :jones

Snowman and Andre - :fergie :clap

Ba misses out again. If he can't get in ahead of Torres then how's he going to get any games when Lukaku is back and they bring in another star striker :falcao?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Adebayor is starting? Fuck sake, Spurs :lol.


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LOL @ copying forum posts.

Do you even formulate thought?


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Ba will play at the weekend because he can't play in the Europa.*


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










:suarez1

(should point out that's just a parody account)


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:suarez1 :fergie2


Wait, it's fake :suarez2


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Gotta give credit to Luis, that was pretty fucking funny


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LMAO @ the spurs fans claiming Bale as the best player on the planet. 

Do they even Lionel Andres Messi?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'd like to think thats what real Luis would do too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> LMAO @ the spurs fans claiming Bale as the best player on the planet.
> 
> Do they even Lionel Andres Messi?


Cold night. Stoke. Etc.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

uh oh torres is back


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well tonight, after all this time, AVB finally has the chance to get Chelsea into the champions league


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Azpilicueta and Holtbys photoshopped faces on the Sky Sports walk forward :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hey chelsea, don't be useless today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:bosscar2


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

BOSSCAR


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHH BOSSCAR


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Bid for Bale, Moyes.

Now!


----------



## Magsimus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Parker :clap 

Well done lad. Top drawer.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wonder what Cookie Monster's thoughts on this are unk2


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


Scott Parker was apparently which would explain why Chelsea scored

I would like to know Cookie Monster's reaction to the goal

EDIT: oh fuck you Green Light


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Stoked to read the thoughts of NWND and the rest at glory-glory.co.uk on this game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

How is Adebayor starting. How?


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LMAO HUDDLESTON 

Does he even haircut?


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> Wonder what Cookie Monster's thoughts on this are unk2





danny_boy said:


> Scott Parker was apparently which would explain why Chelsea scored
> 
> I would like to know Cookie Monster's reaction to the goal
> 
> EDIT: oh fuck you Green Light


pick one 



> Fuck this.





> No-one on the back post again
> 
> Did we learn nothing from 2 weeks ago
> 
> I don't know why people rate AVB so highly if he is so thick as to not put someone on both posts





> How many against us that now from Cahill?





> Another goal conceded from a corner, are you fucking kidding me!





> No one on the far post again or did Thudd drift? 0-1 all to do.





> that took a while .oh well. corner. cant defend them. it was obvious.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> Wonder what Cookie Monster's thoughts on this are unk2


Parker :clap

Well done lad. Top drawer.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

MIKEL IN A SUIT ON THE BENCH


----------



## Mikey Damage

Does he suit? 

Yes. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> How is Adebayor starting. How?


LOL

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

AdealazyGOAT


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Well even Adebayor can score a good goal with the freedom of the pitch.*


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Hey Chelsea defence... You can fucking tackle you know.

FUCK


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

No way.

I refuse to believe that just happened.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ade if you had been doing shit like that all season the Spurs would of easily had that CL spot by now.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Cookie* hated Adebayor. Probably would have been copying a witty comment about him from glory glory right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I saw a video of a very similar goal posted on that glory glory spudsies forum minutes before Adebayor scored it.


----------



## Callisto

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

This thread. It's giving me life! :lmao


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



TehJerichoFan said:


> This thread. It's giving me life! :lmao


You're welcome


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

RAMIRES!


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

RAMIRES

OH MAH LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

BUT WHO WAS DEFENCE?


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Beautiful work from Torres, I must say.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*BBC:* David Moyes is set to be appointed as Sir Alex Ferguson's successor at Manchester United.

An announcement could be made tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

TOE PUNT


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We should be more than one up. Played some great stuff.


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Best we've played against quality opposition for a long time in that half. Torres was actually very good.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

More of the same second half please, great play. Trust Adebayor to perform a moment of magic against us. Eden Hazard completely bossing it


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Sky going all Heavy Rain style with these names at corners.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

OH NO! YOUR FACE TORRES! SOMEONE GET THE MASK!

Oh wait, he's fine.


----------



## CGS

3rd Chelsea 
4th Arsenal

Predicted it all season and seems like it will happen.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

dont know if this particular post was pointed out already but i found it a bit funny



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry, just saw this Desecrated. Dortmund have always been one of Germany's top teams though, what you've done is just make it sound like he took a team like Wigan Athletic to the top. Edge of obscurity?


he only just saw it because he had to wait till someone responded to when he just copied Desecrated comment onto the spurs forum, then he just copied the response and pasted it as his own. He supported Klopp on the spurs forum, but was against him on here.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Chelsea should have finished the game there.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> 3rd Chelsea
> 4th Arsenal
> 
> Predicted it all season and seems like it will happen.


Weren't you arguing with me when I told you we had the momentum and would finish in the top 4? :kobe


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

This slippery pitch is stopping Chelsea better than Spurs back four.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> dont know if it was pointed out already but i found it a bit funny
> 
> 
> 
> he only just saw it because he had to wait till someone responded to when he just copied Desecrated comment onto the spurs forum, then he just copied the response and pasted it as his own. He supported Klopp on the spurs forum, but was against him on here.


Now to me that's not even funny, that's just really fucking tragic.


----------



## ric6y

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rock316AE said:


> Wow. With all the talk about Fergie continuing a few more years, I never expected it. Football will never be the same without him. I still think that he can continue to do what he does best for a long time but that's his decision and I respect that. His passion for the game and winning mentality will never be replaced with anyone, he's simply an irreplaceable figure in the sport. *Ferguson was Manchester United when I watched my first game and he's still Manchester United now, amazing to think about it. Thank you for everything Sir Alex. The GOAT.*


SAME HERE .. I FELL I JUST GOT A STUNNER 4 REAL HEARING THE NEWS .. can't add more then your words HE IS GOAT .. still felling speechless didn't see it coming :$


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Kyle Walker's haircut looks like someone's tried to open his head with a tin opener.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Just catching up, CookieMonster :jaydamn


For years I'd have probably told people "I hate him" but already now he's gone, going to miss him next year, the excessive chewing, cheeky celebrations and stroppy interviews. The best of all time, time to get down the races everyday you whisky nose bastard. 

I'm gunning for Moyes to get the job, I'll actually want United to do well with him in charge, deserves a chance with a BIG team.


----------



## ric6y

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ferguson. 26 years. 1,461 games 37 trophies. *tears* LEGEND !


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ashes11 said:


> Just catching up, CookieMonster :jaydamn
> 
> 
> For years I'd have probably told people "I hate him" but already now he's gone, going to miss him next year, the excessive chewing, cheeky celebrations and stroppy interviews. The best of all time, time to get down the races everyday you whisky nose bastard.
> 
> I'm gunning for Moyes to get the job, I'll actually want United to do well with him in charge, deserves a chance with a *BIG* team.


:kobe8


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Huddlestone is horrendous. How he is the playmaker for a top prem team is baffling.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ric6y said:


> Ferguson. 26 years. 1,461 games 37 trophies. *tears* LEGEND !


This would be accurate if it was November.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Interesting last 10 mins now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I always rated Adebayor.

unk2


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ROUSEY said:


> :kobe8












Fucking Spurs


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fucking class goal.


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










That's a really nice goal.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Adebayor playing like Ibrahimovic against a bottom half Ligue 1 side

EDIT: It's Yossi Time :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Bale's been terrible


----------



## Mikey Damage

This sucks....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> Bale's been terrible


Azpi had him in his pocket for 60 minutes. He could only get the ball when he moved centrally.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Two points thrown away.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So much frustrating there. Luiz should have followed Sigurdsson, watch that goal again he was meant to be tracking him, instead he got acres of space in the box and was always going to score. For the first goal as well, why Cahill didn't close down Adebayor is beyond me. And sitting deep as soon as Hazard went off didn't help either. Really annoying too, because when we had Hazard we were completely outplaying Spurs. 

Whatever, win against Villa or Everton and we're there. If we can't do that we don't deserve champions league.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Meh, ok result I guess. Now Arsenal can draw a game rather than lose and we could pip them, though I think we'll draw away at Stoke. Two class goals from Ade and Siggy. Adebayor is one of those players that thrives on confidence. After the goal today he played pretty damn well and looked like he did last season, a shame he hasn't had that spark all season. We were a little fortunate, Ramires slipping at a crucial moment might have saved us. Good game though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Okay. Just win baby. 

Was hoping we had enough wiggle room for a draw but that's okay.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragzila

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So my Mourinho heel turn is still on the cards!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22453895

Looks like Moyes to United. Damnit just get champions league football and Mourinho back!

Edit: Hell get Avram back at this rate


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES

Dragzila said:


> So my Mourinho heel turn is still on the cards!


I'm ready and hoping


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Benayoun on instead of Lampard... I mean c'mon. Rafa has been really good with decisions lately, but that one stunk of shit.

Rafa better not rest all the players on Saturday. He has now lost the luxury of that, as top 4 is far more important than the Europa League final.

Did Bale play?


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



BANKSY said:


> Fucking class goal.





Green Light said:


> That's a really nice goal.


As an NBA commentator might say the difficulty on that goal was unbelievable. :jordan

Was kinda hoping Chelsea would win and come to Villa Park with top 4 in the bag and the Europa Final a few days later. Now rather than extra rotation it will just be standard Benitez squad rotation. :hendo5


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

A draw is good from an Arsenal's perspective but it will be a nervy end to the league.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I know

Im very sorry Richard Keys


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

#Hodgson4Everton

Also this


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

from Daniel Taylor in the guardian



> There is a different Ferguson, one that is not seen enough, and maybe we will get to know more about when he is removed from the frontline of his industry.
> 
> There were acts of great kindness, for example. Not many people know of the video message Ferguson sent to Paul Hunter, a couple of weeks before his death, telling the former Masters snooker champion he should be proud of everything he has achieved and praising him for his bravery and dignity fighting his cancer. Few column inches were devoted to the fact Ferguson felt compelled to get in touch with the parents of Josh Furber, a student killed on holiday in Australia, after hearing that he was a United supporter. Nor are these isolated cases. Ferguson will go out of his way to attend the funeral of a loyal supporter, an unsung member of staff or one of his many acquaintances.
> 
> Yes, there were times when his relationship with the media was fraught and it felt like he was at war with the industry. Yet that has been overplayed, too.
> 
> Some of Ferguson's oldest friends have been football writers. He has been known to ring newspaper offices and demand to be put straight through to the editor after hearing that one of the reporters on his patch might be made redundant.
> 
> David Meek, the former Manchester Evening News correspondent, always remembers the incredible kindness Ferguson showed him when he was diagnosed with cancer in 2003. Meek's phone rang one day and the message at the other end simply growled: "The Scottish beast is on his way." Ferguson was at Meek's front door 20 minutes later. Meek, who has been Ferguson's ghostwriter of choice for many years, remembers how Ferguson looked him in the eye and told him exactly what he had wanted to hear: "You can handle it."
> 
> Even then, there is a delicious irony that Meek put together Ferguson's last set of programme notes for the game against Chelsea without any idea that he, along with everybody else, was being had. The standout line was this: "I certainly don't have any plans at the moment to walk away from what I believe will be something special and worth being around for all to see." Classic Ferguson, right to the end.


:fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

He's such a legend.


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Supposedly he'd treat groundsmen like star centre forwards and chat with all the cleaning ladies all the time.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Benayoun on instead of Lampard... I mean c'mon. Rafa has been really good with decisions lately, but that one stunk of shit.
> 
> Rafa better not rest all the players on Saturday. He has now lost the luxury of that, as top 4 is far more important than the Europa League final.
> 
> Did Bale play?


I wonder what other human being on the planet (other than a troll) would think to themselves to put Benayoun on in place of Lampard or Demba Ba. I even wonder what the logic of taking Oscar off was in the first place.

Couldn't give a flying fuck about the europa league at this point. We can lost that 8-0 if it means getting top 4.

On the plus side, thought Dave (also known as Cesar Azpilicueta) was awesome today at right back. So to were Cole and Ivanovic. Hazard was unplayable, real shame he went off as he was able to hold the ball up for us, run past anyone in front of him and help us counter. Made a big difference when he went off as we couldn't retain the ball.


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Spurs better beat Stoke on Saturday. This has to go to the last day. I doubt the relegation battle will with Newcastle at QPR, Norwich at home to West Brom and Sunderland at home to Southampton. Arsenal will beat Wigan too when they meet. If they don't it will make the final day worth watching. I can't remember a last day in recent years that's been as uninspiring as this probably will be.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Hopefully Hazard isn't injured. We'll need him for Villa. NOT BENFICA, RAFA. VILLA. NOT AMSTERDAM, RAFA, BIRMINGHAM.

FFS. This should have been sorted tonight. Too many chances and so many literal slips. What is wrong with their boots?!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

No way in hell are you getting anything at the fortress - VILLA PARK. It's just not happening!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Hopefully Hazard isn't injured. We'll need him for Villa. NOT BENFICA, RAFA. VILLA. NOT AMSTERDAM, RAFA, BIRMINGHAM.
> 
> FFS. This should have been sorted tonight. Too many chances and so many literal slips. What is wrong with their boots?!


It's not the boots, its the pitch. They water it way to much. I went to the Basel game and it was ridiculous how much we were watering it with the sprinklers.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Alex Ferguson- massive cunt, bigger legend.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> from Daniel Taylor in the guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a different Ferguson, one that is not seen enough, and maybe we will get to know more about when he is removed from the frontline of his industry.
> 
> There were acts of great kindness, for example. Not many people know of the video message Ferguson sent to Paul Hunter, a couple of weeks before his death, telling the former Masters snooker champion he should be proud of everything he has achieved and praising him for his bravery and dignity fighting his cancer. Few column inches were devoted to the fact Ferguson felt compelled to get in touch with the parents of Josh Furber, a student killed on holiday in Australia, after hearing that he was a United supporter. Nor are these isolated cases. Ferguson will go out of his way to attend the funeral of a loyal supporter, an unsung member of staff or one of his many acquaintances.
> 
> Yes, there were times when his relationship with the media was fraught and it felt like he was at war with the industry. Yet that has been overplayed, too.
> 
> Some of Ferguson's oldest friends have been football writers. He has been known to ring newspaper offices and demand to be put straight through to the editor after hearing that one of the reporters on his patch might be made redundant.
> 
> David Meek, the former Manchester Evening News correspondent, always remembers the incredible kindness Ferguson showed him when he was diagnosed with cancer in 2003. Meek's phone rang one day and the message at the other end simply growled: "The Scottish beast is on his way." Ferguson was at Meek's front door 20 minutes later. Meek, who has been Ferguson's ghostwriter of choice for many years, remembers how Ferguson looked him in the eye and told him exactly what he had wanted to hear: "You can handle it."
> 
> Even then, there is a delicious irony that Meek put together Ferguson's last set of programme notes for the game against Chelsea without any idea that he, along with everybody else, was being had. The standout line was this: "I certainly don't have any plans at the moment to walk away from what I believe will be something special and worth being around for all to see." Classic Ferguson, right to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie
Click to expand...

I hate that I let sport influence my opinions of people, and makes me hate them. I've heard great stories about him before, stuff like this makes a game of football and all the other shit down the years irrelevant really. It's just football.

Fuck it. He was a very nice man.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










yes please


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fuck Fergie if he has Ronaldo lined up as a going away present. Fuck. I hate that old bastard with a passion.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So is it Moyes out, Rooney back to Everton...?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> yes please


:lol As if Ronnie is going to ride to our rescue with Moyes in charge.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I still don't get why Madrid would let Ronaldo go, nor do I see United paying £50m+ for a player.

Doesn't matter anyway. :cashley always owns Ronaldo. So will Azpi or Bertrand *insert Azpilicueta/Bertrand smilie*


----------



## Kintaro

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I wanted Chelsea to win but I'm still satisfied with the draw. Hope Stoke win on Sunday, draw is still good enough.

Arsenal are playing teams fighting for survival. I think we'll easily beat Wigan but the game with Newcastle will be tricky and it's away. Hopefully Arsenal win their last two games.


----------



## BANKSY

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Like Ronaldo wants to be coached by David Moyes :lmao


----------



## CGS

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Weren't you arguing with me when I told you we had the momentum and would finish in the top 4? :kobe


Nope I said you should be the most worried because of your run but also said i still expected you to finish top 4 :terry


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kintaro said:


> I wanted Chelsea to win but I'm still satisfied with the draw. Hope Stoke win on Sunday, draw is still good enough.
> 
> Arsenal are playing teams fighting for survival. I think we'll easily beat Wigan but the game with Newcastle will be tricky and it's away. Hopefully Arsenal win their last two games.


Arsenal will be fine. Newcastle will be safe when they play them and will be glad just to be safe. They won't care about the game unless they lose at QPR which I don't see happening.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Neil Ashton saying Rooney has handed in a transfer request, and Chelsea are interested


----------



## Mikey Damage

For drama sake, hope Chelsea draw with Villa and Arsenal/Spurs win. 

70/70/69 on the final day. Good shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> yes please


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Neil Ashton saying Rooney has handed in a transfer request, and Chelsea are interested


Neil Ashton is full of crap though.



Mikey Damage said:


> For drama sake, hope Chelsea draw with Villa and Arsenal/Spurs win.
> 
> 70/70/69 on the final day. Good shit.


Liar. You just want that for the sake of finishing third.


----------



## Magsimus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kintaro said:


> I wanted Chelsea to win but I'm still satisfied with the draw. Hope Stoke win on Sunday, draw is still good enough.
> 
> Arsenal are playing teams fighting for survival. I think we'll easily beat Wigan* but the game with Newcastle will be tricky* and it's away. Hopefully Arsenal win their last two games.


:drake1 No it won't.

Rooney not wanting to play under Moyes, shock horror.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Mikey Damage said:


> For drama sake, *hope Chelsea draw with Villa* and Arsenal/Spurs win.
> 
> 70/70/69 on the final day. Good shit.


Miracles do happen, so anything's possible!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We wouldn't go for Rooney, he's english! That's an instant no for Roman.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Neil Ashton saying Rooney has handed in a transfer request, and Chelsea are interested


Don't believe him.


----------



## Kintaro

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal will be fine. Newcastle will be safe when they play them and will be glad just to be safe. They won't care about the game unless they lose at QPR which I don't see happening.


I think Wigan are doomed but I'd love to see them survive but they're playing Arsenal next so I don't want them to get the 3 points against us. It would be great if Newcastle lose against QPR and Norwich lose to WBA on Sunday. Then on the final day Newcastle and Norwich lose to Arsenal and Man City and Wigan beat Villa. That would mean Wigan would stay up as they have a better goal difference than Norwich. That would be amazing. Very unlikely but that would be something special.


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kintaro said:


> I think Wigan are doomed but I'd love to see them survive but they're playing Arsenal next so I don't want them to get the 3 points against us. It would be great if Newcastle lose against QPR and Norwich lose to WBA on Sunday. Then on the final day Newcastle and Norwich lose to Arsenal and Man City and Wigan beat Villa. That would mean Wigan would stay up as they have a better goal difference than Norwich. That would be amazing. Very unlikely but that would be something special.


I don't want Wigan to go down but I just can't see them managing it. They're reliant on one of the teams losing their last two. Arsenal are fighting for top four and will beat them at home. Wigan don't have the same form they had this time last year to pull it out. If Norwich, Sunderland and/or Newcastle lose this weekend it will be fun with the close goal difference going into the last day. If Wigan can survive on that day I'm going to the JJB! If it wasn't on Sky or at the last minute last night I'd have gone.

As for Rooney, I don't see why people are surprised. Speculation's been running riot for a while now he could be off. Add to that his relationship with Moyes and that he's previously handed in a transfer request when no one believed it, I'm sure it could well be true.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Pfft, who needs Rooney? Lewandowski has been dreaming of the day he would get to work under David Moyes.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

quite a few journalists on twitter are now saying Rooney handed in a transfer request 2 weeks ago, and it was rejected then


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Where does he exactly envisage going anyway? Won't sell to City and can't see Chelsea buying him. PSG?


----------



## haribo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










Daily Mail and dat photoshop





> Moyes would bring TWO trophies to United in his first season, Mourinho would lose the League to rivals City and Klopp would be SACKED... according to a Football Manager computer simulation, that is


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...on-according-Football-Manager-simulation.html

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's been quite clear recently that he doesn't give a fuck, moping around the pitch like a moody child.

Shift him off somewhere abroad, get what we can for him and good riddance.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So The Daily Mail are now getting their sources form a Video Game? I thought they despised those...


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Klopp obviously doesn't know about Genie Scout and saving the game before big matches then reloading and playing it again and again until you win :lelbron


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



BANKSY said:


> Like Ronaldo wants to be coached by David Moyes :lmao


Its like if anybody would want to be coached by David Moyes... He sucks 10+ years at Everton and nothing... United just hand Jose Murinho a blank check and do the right thing!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> from Daniel Taylor in the guardian
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie


Daniel Taylor, lol.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Neil Ashton saying Rooney has handed in a transfer request, and Chelsea are interested


It begins....


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I was reading the comments last night about the rumours floating around of Sir Alex's imminent retirement. I didn't know what to believe but I then heard the news at work this morning. A very sad day and like many United posters have mentioned before me, I grew up with one United Manager, the legend that is Sir Alex Ferguson. I've been a United supporter for 20+ years now, so it will be a surreal moment when he is no longer taking that walk down the tunnel and to his seat, questioning how much time is left with the 4th official and his infamous arm waving celebration when we get that all-important goal/win. 

A really depressing time to be a United fan but I did expect it especially looking back on his reaction to the Champions League exit and how bad he took it. Also the fact he really wanted to win the FA Cup. However, securing the Premier League from Manchester City is a good way to end his United managerial career.

As for the next Manager, I will support them; whether it is Klopp (who I really wanted) or Moyes (who it seems is most likely), I will support them and give them time. I don't think Jose would come in and I wouldn't really want him with what's transpired at Madrid. We'll just have to see what the future holds for United.

Anyway, time to pay tribute to Ferguson. The man is an inspiration and an icon. There's so many accolades he's achieved for the club but the greatest achievement United has had was bringing Ferguson to Old Trafford. Once in a lifetime.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> IconicNumber7: So Rooney wanted to leave because we lacked ambition & now he wants to leave because the ambition we showed made him irrelevant. Funny that.


Well said random Twitter person.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Surprised yet unsurprised to see so many United fans already bashing Moyes. I think United fans have become spoiled. I guess the idea that you no longer have the best manager in the World is a very foreign concept to you, but it should be worth remembering that Moyes is Ferguson's choice, so if Fergie thinks Moyes has what it takes to make it at United, I don't know why United fans should doubt that.


----------



## T-C

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If Rooney wants out again then fuck him, never forgave him after the first time. Without United and Ferguson shielding him he will be in the papers for the wrong stuff every other week. 

I really don't think he is THAT important to us anymore anyway.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

GO GO CHICHARITO
GO GO WELBECK OH WAIT!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Sleeper said:


> Surprised yet unsurprised to see so many United fans already bashing Moyes. I think United fans have become spoiled. I guess the idea that you no longer have the best manager in the World is a very foreign concept to you, but it should be worth remembering that Moyes is Ferguson's choice, so if Fergie thinks Moyes has what it takes to make it at United, I don't know why United fans should doubt that.


Guess i'm one of them i'm not excactly bashing moyes but in the end i will get behind him and so will every united fan on here, granted if results go badly for the first few months many of us will moan but that's natural. I'm obviously just talking fans on here and not united fans as a whole as i see many will be unhappy with the appointment.


Rooney meh, i'd like him to stay and get back to his best but whatever.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



T-C said:


> If Rooney wants out again then fuck him, never forgave him after the first time. Without United and Ferguson shielding him he will be in the papers for the wrong stuff every other week.
> 
> I really don't think he is THAT important to us anymore anyway.


Amen to this! Hell let Rooney walk that way we can simply pick up Falcao! How about!


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It would be strange to see an attack with two strikers like RVP and Lewandowski, even being fucking awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I could not possibly despise Wayne Rooney more. I really hope he fucks off.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I actually like Rooney, but his behaviour is stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If Fergie was staying and rooney left i doubt many would give a shit, better and bigger players have been sold. But the fact fergie is retiring it will hurt us more especially if he goes to chelsea.


----------



## T-C

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Sleeper said:


> Surprised yet unsurprised to see so many United fans already bashing Moyes. I think United fans have become spoiled. I guess the idea that you no longer have the best manager in the World is a very foreign concept to you, but it should be worth remembering that Moyes is Ferguson's choice, so if Fergie thinks Moyes has what it takes to make it at United, I don't know why United fans should doubt that.


I pretty much agree with that. Was looking at RedCafe earlier and the slating that Moyes was taking was unbelievable. There definitely is a spoilt element to the United support with Fergie. I for one would be happier with Moyes than Mourinho, but I'm well aware I would be in the large minority for that. 

I just hope all of the ones having a go at Moyes don't really get on his back after a couple of losses, if he is given the job he deserves support with it.

Chelsea could have Rooney if they want him, but they should have to pay an absurd amount to get him. No way the £25 million some papers are reporting.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Man, if he retires, he isn't going anywhere.
Not as a manager, at least. Maybe he'll do a bigger role in United soon.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Some of the criticism I've seen aimed at Ferguson is unbelievable. When the greatest manager of all time can get that kind of stick, I hate to think what kind of bashing Moyes will take if things don't go well for him. I would genuinely feel sorry for him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Most of the criticism in recent times for fergie came at us not dealing with the CM problem, more out of frustration tbh.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Yet despite not dealing with the CM problem, your team went on to win the league comfortably and not look overwhelmed in the slightest against Madrid. It took a wrongful sending off to give Madrid the chance to take advantage. Until that point, United had the tie under control. Even with weaknesses, injuries and under-performing players, United are _still_ a top side because of Ferguson. Most managers would never pull that off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Which is the amusing part the fact we've won alot in the past few years without a few top draw CM's, yes carrick has been quietly brilliant for years, scholes was fantastic, fletch before illness was class.

Even in games we got a little overrun in midfield we still ended up winning that's just typical of fergie/united. Look at this season awful form from wingers and jones/giggs/rooney in CM at times and still walked the league.


I fully agree with anyone that says we don't realise how good we've had it with fergie and are spoilt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ronnie's celebration tonight.






My reaction? Something like this.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

As a die hard Chelsea fan, I'm sorry to hear about the retirement of Alex Ferguson. He's been a GREAT character to the Premier League for the past 26 years, and will always live in the memory of the EPL and Manchester United, a true great, possible the greatest manager of all time. At age 71 he certainly deserves the peaceful retirement he's probably been wanting for a while now.

HUGE respect to Ferguson. This now makes the Premier League more interesting, since United might struggle with a new manager, plus with Chelsea bringing in Mourinho possibly and City spending big again, the EPL could be more competitive than ever this coming season!


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I think we'll all miss fergie

Love him or hate him, he was an integral part of football. Its gonna take a while to get used to him not being there anymore

Hasnt hit me yet since he still has two games, but damn, I know i'll miss him. And so will the entire premier league

Bastard has been managing united for years before I was even born


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Watching the game today on replay, some fantastic goals. I don't care that much for Ade but that was one hellofa goal.


----------



## RockCold

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'm going to miss big Fergie. My best moments as an Arsenal was when Fergie and United were our rivals. The greatest manager ever. 

Onto the game tonight. Hazard is some player. So much talent, he was my MOTM. A draw is good for us, leaves the top in our hands which is obviously good, let's just not bottle it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

3 in a row with the golden gloves for worst keeper in the universe HARTDOG :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We played some great football in the first half and the start of the second half. Some intense pressure from Luiz all the way to Torres every time the Spurs' defence touched the ball. Could have closed it with the two big chances for Hazard and Ramires. 

Hours after hearing it, still hard to believe that Ferguson retired. The PL and football in general lost one of the greatest minds and most charismatic and colorful figures of all time. If Moyes is really the replacement, I don't get this move at all. How can a manager with no experience on any top level, not domestically and not in Europe can replace the guy who built the biggest legacy of any club in history as a manager? The shoes are too big in this situation and it's destined to be a failure IMO. I doubt Utd is a club who will wait for Moyes' process at the expense of titles. Ferguson probably chose Moyes himself but I still have the feeling that this time next year we will hear about the possibility of Ferguson coming back as a manager.

I was hoping for at least one more Jose/Fergie rivalry at the top :jose


----------



## Zen

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Greatest manager ever to grace the game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






There's something in my eye .


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

it's david moyes, he's in your eye


----------



## Zen

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fuck, still can't believe this


----------



## kusksu

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Looks like its all but confirmed that Moyes will replace Ferguson. I will support him obviously, and I hope he will be a great success, but I don't personally think it is the best choice. Not only should we get a high profile manager with experience at the top, we should be looking for someone who can attract (or atleast keep) players. Honestly can't see much players getting excited at training under Moyes. Also won't be surprised if Rooney exits


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ronnie's celebration tonight.


Xabi with another assist :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

how exactly did madrid get a free kick inside the box


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










AdebayGOAT.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hello cookie


----------



## ABK

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Not sure if this has been posted but found it interesting.

2005: Arsenal's captain Patrick Viera joins Juventus.
2006: Juventus' coach Fabio Capello leaves.
2007: Arsenal's captain Thierry Henry joins Barcelona.
2008: Frank Riijkard leaves Barcelona.
2011: Arsenal's captain Cesc Fabregas joins Barcelona.
2012: Pep Guardiola leaves Barcelona.
2012: Arsenal's captain Van Persie joins Manchester United.
2013: Sir Alex Ferguson retires.


----------



## Vader

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

COOKIEYouGotSomeExplainingToDoGOAT.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

i agree vader

that 2nd goal was bullshit and EVERYONE KNOWS IT


----------



## Renegade™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> how exactly did madrid get a free kick inside the box


ref gave them a free kick coz Caballero picked the ball up after it ran away from Camacho, and the ref deemed that a back pass :lmao

still, for someone rated so highly, Caballero moved away from where Ronaldo aimed his shot, awful keeping.


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> COOKIEYouGotSomeExplainingToDoGOAT.


Go ask him about it here:

https://twitter.com/CraigCollier12


----------



## God™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Cookie with dat no sell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> i agree vader
> 
> that 2nd goal was bullshit and EVERYONE KNOWS IT


Was offside. Though he did get flagged up for offside when he was clean through when he was clearly on. Good game though.


----------



## Death Rider

Cookie may I ask what do you think of the accusations that you face?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:lmao


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I did mention Rooney yesterday saying how would he feel if Moyes becomes United boss, he asked for a transfer, and united said NO!

Many reasons, like him possibly falling behind RVP in the pecking order, but in his book, he went IN on David Moyes.
I know he later rang and to apologise years later, but both of them had some pretty strong views on the 'leaked prossie' story.


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Looks like Rooney wanted out a couple of weeks ago
http://www1.skysports.com/football/...nited-after-reports-striker-asks-for-transfer


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Gambit said:


> Cookie may I ask what do you think of the accusations that you face?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I did it.. for The Rock..

hold up, would that be copying from Rikishi?


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Cookie Monster said:


> I did it.. for The Rock..
> 
> hold up, would that be copying from Rikishi?


no it would be copying redead from yesterday 8*D



JOAL.com said:


> i did it for the rock


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

And Joal.com I think did it yesterday 8*D


----------



## Andre

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

From Cookie's reply pm to me:



> I must admit I did like the Shaggy comparison, I was actually called that the other day, you haven't been stealing thoughts have you Andre
> 
> In all honesty, I did it to start a discussion/debate. If you look in previous Champions League threads etc you'd know that I like Klopp and think he's done a great job at Dortmund. I haven't actually 'copied' any other conversations/discussions. Any other "one offs" like twitter statuses or other things are just things that I may have found funny and decided to post on here, I'm sure many others have done the same.
> 
> It was "Plagiarism" and I won't deny it, I've taken my infraction, In fact you can ban me for a week or two weeks or whatever you feel is acceptable because I'm not going to disagree that it was wrong.


__________________


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> no it would be copying redead from yesterday 8*D


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> Looks like Rooney wanted out a couple of weeks ago
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...nited-after-reports-striker-asks-for-transfer


well according to gossip a lot of the squad knew this was his last season.

When he was constantly dropped in favour of RVP they linked him with PSG.

PSG seems to have a collection of waifs and strays:lol

I just don't believe Rooney has any respect for Moyes, despite (Fergie making) him call to say sorry 

This summer is going to be very interesting, I just can't see high calibre non british players wanting to come to United to play for Moyes:ex:


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nattie7 said:


> This summer is going to be very interesting, I just can't see high calibre non british players wanting to come to United to play for Moyes:ex:


they can come play for us


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

People reckon its too late to put in a Job application? on FM I took Fleetwood to Champions League success in 8 seasons :cool2


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> they can come play for us


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> People reckon its too late to put in a Job application? on FM I took Fleetwood to Champions League success in 8 seasons :cool2


You could always try. I mean this guy did. 

http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/02/you-were-of-course-outstanding.html

He wasn't successful but at least he got a decent response from the Middlesbrough chairman :lol


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Same thing happened at Blackburn :lol
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nley-fan-offered-interview-Blackburn-job.html


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 12m
> Aston Villa captain Stiliyan Petrov retires from football #ssn


I wish him all the best and good luck Stan!


----------



## Nattie7

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hope he wins his batttle vs leukaemia, the villa fans have planned a petrov day for their final home game, nice touch!

Get well lad


----------



## steamed hams

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

All the best Stan, great guy who we have missed this season. Sound like his recovery is going well, he was never going to play professional football again but the fact that he is in remission is great.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Hughes and Lennon can get to fuck.

Laudrup please, Bill.


----------



## ABK

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What's all the fuss about CookieMonster? I'm surely missing something. Have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Abk™ said:


> What's all the fuss about CookieMonster? I'm surely missing something. Have no idea what's going on.


Plagiarism


----------



## kingfunkel

Rock316AE said:


> If Moyes is really the replacement, I don't get this move at all. How can a manager with no experience on any top level, not domestically and not in Europe can replace the guy who built the biggest legacy of any club in history as a manager? The shoes are too big in this situation and it's destined to be a failure IMO. I doubt Utd is a club who will wait for Moyes' process at the expense of titles. Ferguson probably chose Moyes


Didn't they say the same about Fergie? They gave Fergie 3years without success before considering it was time to sack him but as you know he won a trophy.

Didn't they say Guardiola lacked expierence when he took over at Barcelona?

Expierence is vastly overrated, if you can structure/organise a team, have an eye in the transfer market and keep everyone in check what else do you need? Why do people try and over complicate football? 

What is the difference between Scouting wigan and Dortmund? Nothing you go there or watch them on tv and find their weaknesses. Will it be harder to find weaknesses in top European clubs because you lack euro expierence? Barcelona can't defend and hate set-pieces. Simple!

If you know football, you know football and a lack of expierence in a top team or European competitions does not change that.

No doubt it'll be the same set up behind the scenes as Fergie had, the same staff and backroom! Will their chief scout suddenly become more imcompatant because Moyes is there not Fergie? Will the coaches suddenly forget how to coach because Moyes is the manager?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










25/1 for Liverpool to win the league? :lol


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Haha. Kinda funny. Who posted that on Glory-Glory then?

Cookie, I want *your* thoughts on the game last night and your chances on top 4 now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Players will want to play for Manchester United regardless who is in charge. 

They just won the Premier League title. Will some top players be put off by it being Moyes and not SAF? Maybe. Will all the top players be put off by it? Nope.

One of Moyes best traits is finding hidden gems and getting the best out of them. 

Also, Dave Whelan came out today and said:


> Everton not big enough for Roberto Martinez


on SSN. Hope them cunts go down. Not big enough for us but big enough to take you twats down.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*







nice try Luiz but you cant beat the great Eboue


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

i reckon everton should try and go for montanier from sociedad, or possibly bielsa. some continental flair, shake things up.

martinez would be a good appointment. whelan's a fucking mong.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Haha. Kinda funny. Who posted that on Glory-Glory then?
> 
> Cookie, I want *your* thoughts on the game last night and your chances on top 4 now.


I thought it was a good and entertaining game, even if I did age a few years whilst watching. Scandalous defending for the first goal, I think that is about 6 goals conceded from corners in our last 8 games, not the best stat when you are going up against the likes of Stoke City in your next game. 

I thought Adebayor was brilliant all game and deserved the man of the match award, it's just frustrating that it's taken him until the 36th game of the season to do so because I have no doubt that if he performed like that all season we would be comfortable in the top four. Brilliant goal and a great assist too, he was offside however.

I thought we did well considering the talent you have in midfield with Ramires, Hazard, Mata, Oscar etc. especially when it's going up against the likes of Holtby, Huddlestone and Parker and we were missing our best central midfield pairing in Sandro and Dembele. I personally hope Parker doesn't start another game this season, he was shocking for the first goal and even worse for the second.

My chances on top four? Well I suppose I'm going to keep optimistic. I'm still quite confident it will go down to the last day. My head says Aston Villa CAN get something at home to you lot but my hearts starting to believe that you'll pick up the three points, Stoke away ISN'T easy but I like the never say die attitude AVB has installed into the team and we'll give it a go.

Do I see Arsenal slipping up against Wigan or Newcastle? I honestly don't know. If Newcastle beat QPR at the weekend I believe that seals Wigans fate so they pretty much will have nothing to play for, if Newcastle don't win though I believe Wigan simply HAVE to beat Arsenal to take it to the last day. I think it works in Arsenals favour though because if they beat Wigan that simply relegated them and then Newcastle have nothing to play for on the last day.

I still think there is another shock on the cards, I just hope we are the ones who can get the luck.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

just seen this on RedIssue's twitter page




> Latest developments now on RI Sanctuary: this is far from over folks
> 
> Put it this way: it's been enough for us to stop the presses on Sunday's mag.



they're usually reliable, but i dont have access to their forums


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

They probably just want people to sign up.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> They probably just want people to sign up.


you cant sign up registrations are closed

oh and from the official facebook site


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










Tweeted and very quickly deleted.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

By appointing Moyes, United are making clear they hope he will be a Ferguson replacement, for a lifetime as well


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So did this unfit, unintrested, greedy scouse prick leak the fergie news? him and his fucking PR team eh :gun:


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hey now, i doubt gerrard did this


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Yep confirmed, Moyes in


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Give him wayne's medal :fergie


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

lolMoyes, lolUnited. 

he'll be gone before the end of his first year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Not really news is it we knew it was gonna be moyes, just underwhelmed he'll give us stability i guess but jose would of gaurenteed us trophies right off the bat, i know i know jose and united ain't a match i've heard it all already.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Rush said:


> lolMoyes, lolUnited.
> 
> he'll be gone before the end of his first year.


:brodgers





hopefully he is given time


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

If Brenton can get liverpool top 7-8 i'm sure david can keep us in the top 4 :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not really news is it we knew it was gonna be moyes, just underwhelmed he'll give us stability i guess but jose would of *gaurenteed us trophies right off the bat*, i know i know jose and united ain't a match i've heard it all already.


would he?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> would he?


Surely he'd win 1 of 4?


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

he might


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I can see why fans, pundits etc never brought into jose to takeover fergie because of the way he does things and well he's pretty much a tourist but it would of been a fun 2-4 years to say the least.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

and then pick up the pieces of the trainwreck for the next 6-8


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> and then pick up the pieces of the trainwreck for the next 6-8


Also a fair point, so i'm guessing you want him nowhere near city?


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

absolutely not.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Kiz knows his stuff, I'd want him nowhere near Bayern either.


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:brodgers

I want next season to start already


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> :brodgers
> 
> I want next season to start already


Don't worry you'll still finish behind us and everton :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

to be fair Real was already a trainwreck before he got there and they were going nowhere fast

and with inter he was just looking for quick results. which he delivered

and in regards to us, he more or less built the backbone of the squad that we used from the day he arrived until we won the champions league long after he left


----------



## Klee

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Baines and Fellaini to United?


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't worry you'll still finish behind us and everton :torres


Not in the Fair Play League we won't :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Not in the Fair Play League we won't :brodgers


Don't forget the passing aswell.


Anyway look forward to the summer, now give him a decent budget glazers


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Hasn't actually been confirmed yet that he's joining us :brodgers

Does this make Mancini the second longest serving manager in the league now?*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Very happy for Moyes. Deserves a chance at one of the top teams in the world. What he has done for Everton has been fantastic, as long as United give him some time he will do a great job for them I'm sure. 

I see him taking Baines and Fellani to Old Trafford which would be 2 great signings for United. I think he will let Rooney go, his heart obviously isnt in it, will be interesting to see who they bring in as a replacement.

Evertons next moves will be very interesting too. Martinez would be my choice but Lennon could be a good option too.

Next season is going to be awesome, especially if Jose goes back to Chelsea


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Rooney to Barca. 

We English now.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *Hasn't actually been confirmed yet that he's joining us :brodgers
> 
> Does this make Mancini the second longest serving manager in the league now?*


3rd. behind martinez by 6 months.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Unless martinez takes over everton


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't worry you'll still finish behind us and everton :torres






































but we'll top both in possession


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*So he will be soon then. Before he gets sacked too :brodgers*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

David Moyes is Magic, he wears a tracksuit top
Fuck off all you hipsters, go worship Jurgen Klopp
We didn't want Mourinho, Pep or AVB
Now lets go ransack Everton, and get Hibbert on a free


Shamelessly stolen but :lol


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I respect Dave Whelan but calling Everton "not a big club" is just ridiculous. Martinez isn't a top 4 manager. Wigan's defence has been shit as long as he's been there. If I was an Everton fan I'd be on my hands & knees begging the board to get Michael Laudrup.



WWE_TNA said:


> David Moyes is Magic, he wears a tracksuit top
> Fuck of all you hipsters, go worship Jurgen Klopp
> We didn't want Mourinho, Pep or AVB
> Now lets go ransack Everton, and get Hibbert on a free
> 
> 
> Shamelessly stolen but :lol


:lmao


----------



## haribo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> I want next season to start already


Boom-bust cycle in full flow :brodgers


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Laudrup is, was, and always will be a legend.
And Hibbert is the best right-back of all time. [?]


----------



## Humph

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> I respect Dave Whelan but calling Everton "not a big club" is just ridiculous. Martinez isn't a top 4 manager. Wigan's defence has been shit as long as he's been there. If I was an Everton fan I'd be on my hands & knees begging the board to get Michael Laudrup.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Tbf Gary Caldwell is their main CB so it's no surprise their defence is shit. I wonder if he would try to bring in his 3/5 at the back, Coleman/Baines would make really good wingbacks but with Distin being so old and Heitanga being Heitanga he'd definitely have to bring in some CBs


----------



## DA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



haribo said:


> Boom-bust cycle in full flow :brodgers


You're about to begin experiencing it yourselves :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Renegade™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

always thought it was gonna be Moyes, never bought into the Mourinho rumours. Can't say I'm too thrilled about Moyes but if Fergie has picked him as his successor he obviously believes he's the right man for the job. With a bigger budget and better scouting network to work with, and with all due respect to Everton, a better squad of quality players, he may well prove my doubts wrong.

the Rooney stuff again is boring though. Hopefully we get some clarification in the form of actually having Rooney tell us what the go is and it gets sorted.


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> Tbf Gary Caldwell is their main CB so it's no surprise their defence is shit. I wonder if he would try to bring in his 3/5 at the back, Coleman/Baines would make really good wingbacks but with Distin being so old and Heitanga being Heitanga he'd definitely have to bring in some CBs


He's signed shit defenders and not worked on it well enough tactically.

The 3 CB's could work.

Howard

Duffy - Jagielka - Distin

Coleman - Osman - Gibson - Fellaini - Baines

Pienaar

Jelavic​


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...-united-appoints-new-manager-david-moyes.aspx

official, 6 year contract


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's official
http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...-united-appoints-new-manager-david-moyes.aspx

God damn it, United_07. Always posting it whilst I am still typing :no:

Now lets just hope he brings along Baines


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

On the Jose thing... He left us and we continued to win trophies. In fact he left us during the beginning of the season and by the end of the season we were in our very first CL final. Porto were fine when he left them. Madrid will be very fine when he leaves them. It's only Inter that got fucked over.

It's more likely he would have brought success to United than not. Can't say guaranteed, but it would have happened.

United have told SSN that Moyes is to become manager. 6 year deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Done nice and quickly as expected from United, I'll get behind (careful alex) and hope fans and players do.


----------



## Joel

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Hey Kiz, next season we're going to have fun :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Joel said:


> Hey Kiz, next season we're going to have fun :brodgers


Inb4 Arsenal win the league. :wenger


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

1-6 Years :dzeko


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Be intresting to see what united fans piss off with fergie gone.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

most of them


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Well next season will be very interesting at least.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'm praying for a top 4 finish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *Well next season will be very interesting at least.*


Hopefully the transfer window is intresting also.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

the moment :fergie knew


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

HOW MANY YEARS!?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> most of them


Hopefully they follow city or maybe jose to chelsea both could do with some extra fans :suarez1


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

He will need support during the transfer window for starters.
I don't think the league will be too bad. Obviously the other teams will be more likely to have a go but he does have experience here. The problem will be in Europe.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Your time is up, our time is now.

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully they follow city or maybe jose to chelsea both could do with some extra fans :suarez1


----------



## Nige™

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

6 years ey?

Henning Berg & Michael Appleton will tell you how much the length of a contract means.

Moyesy be licking his lips at that payoff!

I kid. I hope it works out for him. So much respect for him. Hopefully the minority at Everton who wanted him out won't be eating humble pie. They're a great club too but filling his shoes won't be easy, something Moyes has to deal with himself too, even more than anyone else ever has. With Everton fans, you're about to find out you don't know what you've got until it's gone. They're never finishing higher than where Moyes took them. Ungrateful fools.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










best sig on here. can't stop laughing


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> They're a great club too but filling his shoes won't be easy


Only one man for the job









(How does this forum not have a Benitez smiley?)


----------



## kingfunkel

This is the most awkward interview ever


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I am intrested to see how moyes uses certain players and which players he prefers and of course who he sells and buys.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Probably the best appointment they could make really.

No idea how long he'll be there, could be 18 months, could be 8 years.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



ROUSEY said:


> Celebrating the new job.


SSN actually used the video of the gif I posted against Spurs just then.

Least I've found CM's day job. :fergie


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So if Martinez goes to Goodison Park will that mean Everton's notorious slow start to seasons will continue?

Till April 8*D


----------



## Green Light

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Gone by christmas :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Imagine we won the league? I think every rival fans brain would explode.



Not going to happen though :hayden.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Imagine we won the league? I think every rival fans brain would explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen though :hayden.



Give it time, he might prove alot of people wrong.


----------



## united_07

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

He has to be given time, he deserves it as well, he was :fergie 's first choice. Really hope people dont start getting on his back after a couple of months.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> He has to be given time, he deserves it as well, he was :fergie 's first choice. Really hope people dont start getting on his back after a couple of months.


If any do after just a few months they should be fucking shot.


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> If any do after just a few months they should be fucking shot.


you were on his back before he was even hired!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We have Chelsea on the last day of the season at Stamford Bridge, please get us that away victory at SB, OT, Analfield or Emirates. 

SSN just had his record against Mancini in the PL:

Played 8
Won 6
Drawn 1
Lost 1
Scored 12
Conceded 5

Least you might win more derbies. Something he can't do with us.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

David 'the chosen one' Moyes could be footballs answer to Drew McIntyre. Promises so much, delivers so little, then becomes assistant manager to Steve Kean at Accrington Stanley.

:fergie

On the other hand, he could prove us all wrong and dominate the PL even more than Fergie. Hutz 



Spoiler:  spoiler



Just kidding. :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> you were on his back before he was even hired!


Because he wasn't my first choice, but whats the point of me been on his back as manager just no point i might aswell support him and i can't be assed moaning about how it's not this guy or that guy.

I'll save the moaning for transfer season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Give it time, he might prove alot of people wrong.


My initial pissyness has subsided. I'm going to give him a chance, but I'm still worried.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I know a lot of United fans aren't too keen on Moyes as manager due to the fact that he never won a trophy at Everton, but this is the first time in his career he's been at a club with the resources United have.


----------



## Rush

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> (How does this forum not have a Benitez smiley?)


b/c i make most of the football smilies and i'm still slightly annoyed that rafa helped kickstart our slide down the table :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> My initial pissyness has subsided. I'm going to give him a chance, but I'm still worried.


I fully expect a period like 03-06 maybe worse but hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## AEA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes is a great choice in my opinion, Looking forward to next season. I think a lot of people will be proven wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> I fully expect a period like 03-06 maybe worse but hopefully i'm wrong.


Fuck that, Moyes out!



> Coleen Rooney ‏@ColeenRoo 1h
> My husband has a twitter account ....... @WayneRooney . So tweet him not me!!


United fans getting on Coleen's back :lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:lmao ohh the poor rooney family eh.


----------



## Snowman

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> *Wayne Rooney: Manchester United striker 'could still stay'*
> 
> Wayne Rooney could be persuaded to stay at Manchester United despite telling the club he wants to leave.
> 
> The England striker met with Sir Alex Ferguson a fortnight ago and said he felt the time was right to move on.
> 
> The appointment of Everton manager David Moyes as Ferguson's successor could alter things, however.
> 
> Should Rooney receive assurances that he is central to the new manager's plans, he could remain at Old Trafford.


central to the new manager's plans = £££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## AEA

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Why are people expecting so little of Moyes, look at what he's done at Everton with so little money. Kept them in the Top 8 for years now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Snowman said:


> central to the new manager's plans = £££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


Talk about sitting on the fence.

Rooney leaves = We told you first!

Rooney stays = We told you first!

Gimps.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I wonder if there going for longevity with this hiring.

I mean he lived for like 600 hundred years in the books.

- This was probably stated before and I take no credit if it was. I'm also totally not CM's alt.


----------



## haribo

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> United fans getting on Coleen's back :lol.


First response:

Aneeb Bani ‏@Aneeb17 2h @ColeenRoo SHUT UP YOU WHORE!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



haribo said:


> First response:
> 
> Aneeb Bani ‏@Aneeb17 2h @ColeenRoo SHUT UP YOU WHORE!


:lmao


----------



## Goku

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

omg :lmao


----------



## CGS

Still don't see why Moyes was the first choice but whatever. In all his time at Everton beside doing pretty decent on a low budget he didn't really accomplish much. Guess he deserves a shot at least and he is far from the worst choice they could have Brought it


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



haribo said:


> First response:
> 
> Aneeb Bani ‏@Aneeb17 2h @ColeenRoo SHUT UP YOU WHORE!


:brodgers

im starting the bielsa to everton campaign. i know rousey's on board.


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



alex1997 said:


> Why are people expecting so little of Moyes, look at what he's done at Everton with so little money. Kept them in the Top 8 for years now.


It's because whilst he has achieved stability at Everton they haven't won anything. During all the big games they bottle it. People are just worried the same might happen at Man Utd.


----------



## danny_boy

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> It's because whilst he has achieved stability at Everton they haven't won anything. During all the big games they bottle it. People are just worried the same might happen at Man Utd.


To say Everton bottled it in all big games is just pure wrong, there home record against the current "big 4" is impressive and that includes 4 successive wins against Man City and they did knock out Man Utd in the semi's of the FA Cup during there run in 09, there away results against the "big 4" does leave a lot to be desired but to say Everton bottle in all big games is way off target


----------



## Kiz

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

found seabs' twitter


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's because SAF is a GENIUS and no manager in the world has displayed the qualities that he has. 

GOATS GONNA GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> found seabs' twitter


:lol :lol

On a serious note though it would be best for the rest of us if them types of united "fans" fucked off, i expected it would happen when ronaldo left i thought the ronnie fanboys would go with him maybe some did.


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> Geoff Arsenal ‏@GeoffArsenal
> I was told 6 weeks ago that Arsenal are interested in Rooney and Rooney is interested in Arsenal. Approx 20m. No idea about the wages.


:HHH2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

20m? fuck off arsenal unless wilshere is in that deal :darren


----------



## Bryan D.

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> 20m? fuck off arsenal unless wilshere is in that deal :darren


Wilshere?

:brock

What about Gervinho?

:theo


----------



## EGame

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

@Ricky___Singh: @ColeenRoo YOU ****ING SLAG TELL YOUR ****ING HUSBAND TO **** OFF FROM #MUFC WE DON'T WANT HIM THE GREEDY OGRE LOOKING BASTARD

LOOOOOOL


----------



## seabs

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I like the way he makes his tweet credible by admitting he has no idea on the wages.*


----------



## JJJ

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



danny_boy said:


> To say Everton bottled it in all big games is just pure wrong, there home record against the current "big 4" is impressive and that includes 4 successive wins against Man City and they did knock out Man Utd in the semi's of the FA Cup during there run in 09, there away results against the "big 4" does leave a lot to be desired but to say Everton bottle in all big games is way off target


After I typed that I realised that 'All' would be a strong word so I apologise for that but they often do really well but tend to lose it. Many of the Man Utd casuals tend to only expect wins which while we can't always guarantee there is extra pressure on Moyes that will put people off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



EGame said:


> @Ricky___Singh: @ColeenRoo YOU ****ING SLAG TELL YOUR ****ING HUSBAND TO **** OFF FROM #MUFC WE DON'T WANT HIM THE GREEDY OGRE LOOKING BASTARD
> 
> LOOOOOOL


Poor Coleen :lmao.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*So Rooney wanna leave too ? what's going on ?*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Medo said:


> *So Rooney wanna leave too ? what's going on ?*


Ask Coleen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The BBC article on Rooney is brilliant, haha. On the right-hand side, it gives other articles relating to it, so as a timeline it reads:

Rooney wants to leave

Rooney pleased with decision to stay

Moyes set to be named Man Utd boss

Rooney asks to leave Man Utd again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


>


O'malley hey, sounds irish. So which one of you is it?


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Further controversy, Rooney has removed 'Manchester United Player' From his twitter bio


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JJJ1303 said:


> Further controversy, Rooney has removed 'Manchester United Player' From his twitter bio


yeah seen that a few paper's websites, but im not sure remember him ever having it there




also just seen Martin Ferguson fergie's brother) is retiring as well, been one of our scouts since 98


----------



## Medo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ask Coleen.


*Do you think she will answer me ?*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Rooney is a bit dim and his PR team do most of the shite talking but i would not be surprised if he just wants more money again, if PSG or Bayern want him just fucking sell him to them and be done with it.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Medo said:


> *Do you think she will answer me ?*


Do you have loads of money? If you do then yeah she will


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> O'malley hey, sounds irish. So which one of you is it?


Hutz



JJJ1303 said:


> Further controversy, Rooney has removed 'Manchester United Player' From his twitter bio


Some people are saying he's had it like that for ages, but I'll happily use it as a stick to beat him with. Prick.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Meh, it's around contract time so all the mind games will start. Personally I'd sell him off for round £25-30 million and bring in someone new or help fund Ronaldo return


----------



## Medo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



danny_boy said:


> Do you have loads of money? If you do then yeah she will


*Ohh this isn't cool, rly.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'm actually looking forward to him going. Kagawa in the centre linking up with Van Persie and Falcao (what?) excites me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm actually looking forward to him going. Kagawa in the centre linking up with Van Persie and Falcao (what?) excites me.


With Ronaldo and Bebe on the wings and just leave carrick alone in the middle :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What's Di Matteo up to these days? Everton should be trying to get a manager like him, and not some fucking jobber like Martinez (although it's just rumours at this point).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

bielsa for everton!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well to throw my pessimistic Liverpool fans two pence into the thread this basically means that Moyes is now just a stooge for Ferguson to continue his reign of terror and Everton can now hire a manager who might achieve something more than 7 points (at most) and 1 league position (at most) improvement in ten years.

Still, we'll have the Welsh Xavi fit and raring to go next season so the league is ours.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> On a serious note though it would be best for the rest of us if them *types of united "fans" fucked off*, i expected it would happen when ronaldo left i thought the ronnie fanboys would go with him maybe some did.


Do you want to join us :brodgers

It's pretty comfortable right now on LFC bandwagon what with the extra leg room


----------



## just1988

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> What's Di Matteo up to these days? Everton should be trying to get a manager like him, and not some fucking jobber like Martinez (although it's just rumours at this point).


*HAHAHAHAHAHA what's with everyone getting on the Di Matteo band waggon? He bowed to player pressure and let them lead their own way to a flukey Champions League winning campaign. He's a backseat manager with a questionable track record so he's not much better placed than Martinez really.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Glad it's done, great work by the people behind the scenes at Old Trafford. Will be an interesting summer alright.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Do you want to join us :brodgers
> 
> It's pretty comfortable right now on LFC bandwagon what with the extra leg room


I'd rather lose my legs :torres


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



just1988 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA what's with everyone getting on the Di Matteo band waggon?


I think this might have been the first time he was mentioned in this thread in months. He's a good manager.




> He bowed to player pressure and let them lead their own way to a flukey Champions League winning campaign.


Most CL wins have huge luck involved along the way, even this guy's wins :fergie



> He's a backseat manager with a questionable track record so *he's not much better placed than Martinez really.*


:kobe8


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> found seabs' twitter


Breaking Bandwagon







:jesse

Jokes aside I do like Moyes and think he's a decent guy who has done well with Everton. Everton is kind of a strange one as I do view Everton as a big club with fantastic support. Their finances puzzle me in the sense that there hasn't been more money to spend. Obviously they don't have sugar daddys like Roman and Sheikhy but I would have thought there would have been more to spend whilst Moyes was there. In a sense I would like Moyes to do well at Man Utd, but on the other hand it's still Man Utd so... :terry

Anyway, I'm sick of waiting for Villa to win the league. I think a lot of Villa fans secretly dream it even if they are too embarrassed to admit it in public. So I'm going to put it out there right now. #villatruechamps


----------



## thevaliumkid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


> Breaking Bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jesse


That woman needs to fall onto a large spike, repeatedly. Fucking oxygen thief.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


> Anyway, I'm sick of waiting for Villa to win the league. I think a lot of Villa fans secretly dream it even if they are too embarrassed to admit it in public. So I'm going to put it out there right now. #villatruechamps


I've seen some things on this thread, and that's just another of one of those things I've seen...

Also LOLWatford


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


>


He gets her in the end


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


> Breaking Bandwagon





> Harry and Hermione used to be together till she left him and started to date Ron, even Viktor for a while but then she stayed with Ron. Harry and Hermione decided to stay friends, but Harry secretly hated Ron and couldn't cope with losing Hermione, waited her to come back. Hermione couldn't understand why Harry is sad and angry at her all the time cause she thought he got over her, but Ron knew that he didn't so she made Hermione shout at him and make him piss off. Harry was really hurt, got his cloak and followed Ron and Hermione when they had a date (well kinda a date lol) and confessed that everyday is like hell without her. She felt sorry for him but stayed with Ron. Then - the WAR. (sorry it took so long I don't like reading a lot before watching too)


:terry1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> He gets her in the end


^FU man I don't like that version enaldo

Edit - Green Light that's more like it. :terry1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I've not read the last 10 or so pages but it seems like a lot of people are against this appointment (or in the case of non-united's, greatly for it) but I think it'd be very harsh to judge Moyes before he's done a thing. He'll want to attempt to make his mark straight away so I'm expecting a few signings from him. He's not going to come out as defensive with his tactics at United as he was at Everton, at times, due to the players he'll have at his disposal. Hopefully he'll be willing to get rid of the complete shit we have at the club as well.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

We'll see how he does

I think all people really question is his ability to succeed in big games and in europe, where his credentials are indeed questionable in that area


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Who would have thought that Moyes would one day be negotiating Rooney's future at Man Utd back when Rooney left Everton. Crazy stuff, THE SAGA GOES ON. 

I understand Man Utd fans thinking about how they will miss Fergie and his ways but from my point of view next season looks hella interesting to see how Moyes will do. I think Man Utd fans should treat these times as 'exciting times' /Venkys. Probably even more interesting to me than if Man Utd had gone in for a typical big name manager like Ancelotti etc. And maybe that's what the Man Utd board want, a manager who will be desperate to prove himself.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Which came from a completely different squad. If he struggles in big games now, or at least in his second year, then he has no excuses.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*








Loving this being given a good showing...

Reps all around :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



just1988 said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHA what's with everyone getting on the Di Matteo band waggon? He bowed to player pressure and let them lead their own way to a flukey Champions League winning campaign. He's a backseat manager with a questionable track record so he's not much better placed than Martinez really.*


Roberto DiMatteo beat Barcelona and Bayern munich back to back with a team that was made up of Kalou, Malouda and Bosingwa

That isnt luck

It is sheer managerial genius

so yeah, dont blame di Matteo over the fact that your hello kitty team never had the balls to win the champions league


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*








Gunner and Just1988 are mates irl aren't they? Just saying...








































:brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

That's a ridiculous post from just1988.

Di Matteo won the FA Cup as well :wilkins

Very likeable manager who the players wanted to play for unlike AVB. Chelsea were 2 goals down to Napoli after the first leg under AVB and had been written off. Di Matteo came in, brought Lamps back into the team etc. and they turned it around. Same thing when they were behind on agg and down to 10 men in the Nou Camp. I'm not so sure about a bandwagon either Di Matteo had a good reputation as a manager with a lot of people before he even became Chelsea manager.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*is just1988 leeching for contrasting opinions to post on another board? :brodgers*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I think he got his opinions from Gunner's book :brodgers


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> I've not read the last 10 or so pages but it seems like a lot of people are against this appointment (or in the case of non-united's, greatly for it) but I think it'd be very harsh to judge Moyes before he's done a thing. He'll want to attempt to make his mark straight away so I'm expecting a few signings from him. *He's not going to come out as defensive with his tactics at United as he was at Everton, at times, due to the players he'll have at his disposal.* Hopefully he'll be willing to get rid of the complete shit we have at the club as well.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I was you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What if the entire WWE section fake being idiots, so they can take our answers and use them on another forum


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

People do seem to forget that RDM had 2 jobs before Chelsea, West Brom who he got Promotion before being harshly sacked with them in 16'th in the Premiership and with MK Dons who narrowly missed out on automatic promotion from a tough League One season with a points total in which in another season might of seen them go up.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Just got in from work, what's sparked this absolute war regarding Di Matteo!?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Just got in from work, what's sparked this absolute war regarding Di Matteo!?


I just don't know...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Martinez and RDM are both good managers, imo.

How Martinez has kept up this shit Wigan club for so long, I'll never know.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Martinez is a major part of what makes wigan tick but i dont give him all credit

wigan is just... it exists i another plain of reality, where stuff likes common sense and logic dont exist

thus enabling them to defy all expectations and always survive

that being said, hats off to Martinez for trying to make fucking wigan into an attacking team that plays some rather nice football


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Some Man utd fans need to get a grip. 

Moyes is a fantastic appointment. Scottish Legend. Good Luck to him


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

only way moyes is a legend, is that people over exagerrate the fuck out of his achievements, much like many legends


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I don't get the love in for Martinez. He's a nice bloke but pretty much every season he's been there they've nearly been relegated. Fucking hell even Paul Jewell kept them safe for a bit and Fat Head had them in the safety zone most seasons. Martinez is applauded for playing attacking football but it's obviously not very good because otherwise they wouldn't be where they are every April/May.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

just1988 lives in Bolton, so he won't know Gunner. I'm only aware of this as I've walked past him in ASDA when I went to uni there. (Bolton that is, not the world renowned ASDA uni).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

People keep saying Moyes has taken Everton as far as they go and the only way for us to go is sideways or down the league.

We're miles better than the teams below us and we're not far off from the teams ahead of us. It's a lot closer than it may seem.

Bringing in the right manager could really kickstart us for another crack at the top 4. 



JOAL.com said:


> that being said, hats off to Martinez for trying to make fucking wigan into an attacking team that plays some rather nice football


This is something I really like about him. 

He has the right mentality in regards to how football should be played.

Just a shame he manages a team of retards who try and out do each other in regards to fuck ups per game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> only way moyes is a legend, is that people over exagerrate the fuck out of his achievements, much like many legends


This has been a problem for some years in the UK. Particularly with Uni student types calling random mates and teachers 'LEGEND durr hurr'. The only true legends in my book are people like Jesus Christ and Robin Hood :arry


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> just1988 lives in Bolton, so he won't know Gunner. I'm only aware of this as I've walked past him in ASDA when I went to uni there. (Bolton that is, not the world renowned ASDA uni).


Swear he said they've met up to go to TNA events...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










#Legend


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



ROUSEY said:


> We're miles better than the teams below us


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


>


The table doesn't lie:heskeymania


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Swear he said they've met up to go to TNA events...


Oh I didn't know that. I guess distance doesn't matter when it comes to true love.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Arsenal FC, trophies may not come relationships will.:wenger:theo


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I guess distance doesn't matter when it comes to true love.


I might be wrong but I swear there was a "do you know anybody from this forum" thread way back in the anything section, that's where he said it...I think. Snowman could probably find the thread :heskeymania

I hope they do know each other...a match made in heaven :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I guess distance doesn't matter when it comes to true love.





ConnorMCFC said:


> Arsenal FC, trophies may not come relationships will.:wenger:theo


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> *Snowman could probably find the thread* :heskeymania
> 
> I hope they do know each other...a match made in heaven :brodgers


I could but I'm pretty sure Gunner14 is either from Bolton or went to uni there.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

From the Booker Profiles thread



> Username: Gunner14
> 
> Name & Age: Rick Lee 23
> 
> Live: Bolton UK
> 
> My Thread: The Monday Night Wars rewrote by Just1988 and Gunner14
> 
> My Favourite Thread: WWE: Dont realy have one yet.
> 
> What I Like Most About Booking: Creating my own Company pushing who i want to push.
> 
> My Favourite Promotion & Wrestler (Non BTB): WCW, Bret Hart


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes has a bit of Malcolm Tucker about him.

I like that. A lot.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Two Arsenal fans from Bolton. It's almost like Bolton don't have their own team.

YEAH, I'M A UNITED FAN MAKING THAT JOKE. SUCK IT UP, *******!

That last line has potential to be made into a t-shirt slogan.


EDIT: if it turns out they're from London and moved to Bolton, then they're morons.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



danny_boy said:


> From the Booker Profiles thread


:mark:













By the way:

http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring-Moyes-Taking-Over&p=357981&viewfull=1#post357981

HE'S TAKING OVER...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:brodgers is taking over


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Hang on a minute! Rick Lee age 23. So he was on the bench for Bury in the LDV Vans when he was 13


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Snowman said:


> Hang on a minute! Rick Lee age 23. So he was on the bench for Bury in the LDV Vans when he was 13


Is he 23 now though?

If so... :lmao :torres :lmao :torres :lmao :russo :lmao :torres :lmao :torres :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Oh yeah forgot to mention that post was posted on the 3'rd of September 2009


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Snowman said:


> Hang on a minute! Rick Lee age 23. So he was on the bench for Bury in the LDV Vans when he was 13


:lmao :lmao :lmao

edit: oh :kobe2


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



danny_boy said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that post was posted on the 3'rd of September 2009


I was ahead of the game :heskeymania


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring-Moyes-Taking-Over&p=357981&viewfull=1#post357981
> 
> HE'S TAKING OVER...












Fucking amazing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :mark:
> By the way:
> 
> http://www.glory-glory.co.uk/showthread.php?4248-Fergie-Officially-Retiring-Moyes-Taking-Over&p=357981&viewfull=1#post357981
> 
> HE'S TAKING OVER...


I'm gonna give that :heskeymania :heskeymania :heskeymania :heskeymania /5


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> Two Arsenal fans from Bolton. It's almost like Bolton don't have their own team.
> 
> YEAH, I'M A UNITED FAN MAKING THAT JOKE. SUCK IT UP, *******!
> 
> That last line has potential to be made into a t-shirt slogan.
> 
> *
> EDIT: if it turns out they're from London and moved to Bolton, then they're morons.*


Hey, come on now, Bolton has plenty to do. http://www.visitbolton.com/find/searchEntertainment.aspx


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

There's a reason why I only lived there for a year.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Has the :fergie retirement actually sunk in with anyone yet?

I don't think it will for me until the first game of next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Snowman said:


> Has the :fergie retirement actually sunk in with anyone yet?
> 
> I don't think it will for me until the first game of next season.


Nope hasn't with me yet.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Anybody else believing these rumors that Mourinho's returning to Chelsea? OBVIOUSLY I'd love them to be true but I have my doubts at the moment!


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Mourinho will return and Blues will get screwed. AGAIN.
About Real, even with the Ancelotti thing, I believe they will promote Aitor Karanka, their assistant coach, as an example of what happened to Guardiola himself. If it will be good, let's see in the season.
Well, there's Benítez to go to Real too, but his reputation ain't so good now.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

As there's only one to still be in the NPower leagues, I voted on Norwich.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United fans, Baines and Fellaini yes or no?

Obviously Moyes might not go for any and go for players he couldn't get at Everton.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Felipe Yoshio said:


> Mourinho will return and Blues will get screwed. AGAIN.
> About Real, even with the Ancelotti thing, I believe they will promote Aitor Karanka, their assistant coach, as an example of what happened to Guardiola himself. If it will be good, let's see in the season.
> Well, there's Benítez to go to Real too, but his reputation ain't so good now.


How will Jose returning to chelsea screw us?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> How will Jose returning to chelsea screw us?


By keeping :torres


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> By keeping :torres


Oh dear God I hope not. fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

why would Jose have anything to do with nando?

Either jose will try to sell him, or Torres will be unsellable

dont see why Jose would possibly want to keep him


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> why would Jose have anything to do with nando?
> 
> Either jose will try to sell him, or Torres will be unsellable
> 
> dont see why Jose would possibly want to keep him


Yeah Jose's not an idiot, he'll try and bring in a big gun like Falcao, Cavani or maybe even Lewandowski to try and bolster our attack. Our midfield and defence are already great, we just need better forwards damn it!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

CM and striker

In an ideal world, itd be Lewan and Gundogan


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> CM and striker
> 
> In an ideal world, itd be Lewan and Gundogan


Apparently we're getting Andre Schurlle? Apparently he's quite bad.. :side:


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Schürrle sucks. Gündogan rulez.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

not sure how this is relevant, they play two completely different positions


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Schurrle owns, just think that Chelsea should spend money elsewhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Felipe Yoshio said:


> Schürrle sucks. Gündogan rulez.


never stop posting


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Schurrle sucks?? :lmao

wat


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

btw the title comes from this brilliant bit from twitter i posted in the catbox last night

Ken86 ‏@Dhala_ 5m
I won't say much about David Moyes, his name sake defeated Goliath in Bible times remember?

BIBLICAL DAVID MOYES


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

thats ironic considering Dave's record vs big teams

then again, i think david only beat goliath at home in the bible 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Is Cookie banned for good? If so I think that's harsh, although it was odd what he did. I mean the least he could have done was steal my posts. I looked on that Spurs forum, and not one time did he say 'Racist English media' or 'Deal with it'.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well if he came back then there'd be no point in him coming back in here, as he'd be constantly ridiculed whenever he posted. That guy who liked fake cum being put on pictures of young girls certainly hasn't showed back up in here anyway.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Sleeper said:


> Is Cookie banned for good? If so I think that's harsh, although it was odd what he did. I mean the least he could have done was steal my posts. I looked on that Spurs forum, and not one time did he say 'Racist English media' or 'Deal with it'.


On that forum he loves Tello, Klopp and laughs at the Arsenal match fixing conspiracies. Here he has the complete opposite opinion. Where is the value in reading his posts if their not his? I can read your posts on Arsenal and see the value in them, same with Joel and Chelsea, Kiz and City etc... but you read his post and how you do you take them seriously? He's been here for around 2 years, 12000 posts and not one of us can be sure where he stood on players, managers, teams etc...



WWE_TNA said:


> United fans, Baines and Fellaini yes or no?
> 
> Obviously Moyes might not go for any and go for players he couldn't get at Everton.


Fellaini yes, 25yo CENTRAL MIDFIELDER who has premier league experience. He has lost form at the end of the season but everyone suffers from a loss of form eventually and a new club might help him out a lot.

Baines no, I like him but with the prices rumoured I'd rather try a player who is much younger and more focused on defending.



JOAL.com said:


> why would Jose have anything to do with nando?
> 
> Either jose will try to sell him, or Torres will be unsellable
> 
> dont see why Jose would possibly want to keep him


Don't see who would want him. Whoever does sign him would be taking a big risk unless Chelsea offer him for around 10 million. I always imagined Athletico Madrid would sign him after Torres but who knows.



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Yeah Jose's not an idiot, he'll try and bring in a big gun like Falcao, Cavani or maybe even Lewandowski to try and bolster our attack. Our midfield and defence are already great, we just need better forwards damn it!



See this is stupid. At Chelsea Jose never signed these world beaters it was always press talk. He signed Drogba (who when he signed was not a huge name) Kalou, Kezman etc... (Shev was a Roman signing). He didn't sign many big names at Chelsea, he signed players who would fit into his vision for the team. Here is a much more realistic website with players Jose is more likely to sign:



JOAL.com said:


> CM and striker
> 
> In an ideal world, itd be Lewan and Gundogan


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Snowman said:


> Has the :fergie retirement actually sunk in with anyone yet?
> 
> I don't think it will for me until the first game of next season.


No. Haven't even been able to discuss it with my family and pals. I think this is my first comment anywhere about it.

I think Moyes will be a smoother transition than anyone else, certainly more so than Mourinho.




Snowman said:


> Fellaini yes, 25yo CENTRAL MIDFIELDER who has premier league experience. He has lost form at the end of the season but everyone suffers from a loss of form eventually and a new club might help him out a lot.
> 
> Baines no, I like him but with the prices rumoured I'd rather try a player who is much younger and more focused on defending.


This, pretty much. I'd also like to see if Fabio can develop the way Rafael has. An aging Evra with an average Buttner should give him plenty of opportunity. Quite what his QPR adventure has taught him I dunno though.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Have to say, reports of Baines & Fellaini is just lazy journalism. Easiest story in the world to fabricate. But, whatever helps them sell copies.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fabio's had a fair few injuries though hasn't he? He had calf problems when he joined Utd then had hamstring problems at QPR. I'd prefer to bring in Baines as well just as a replacement for Evra. Buttner is far more attacking and weaker on defence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

First. Fucking Cookie Monster :lmao. Hilarious 

As for Baines and Felli I don't see both coming at all. Maybe one of them (Probably Baines) but not both. 

Also one think I haven't really seen people talk about is how this will affect Everton? With players like Baines & Felliani likely to leave and no Moyes to settle the ship how do people see them doing next season?


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

2013/14 

Liverpool 6th
Everton 7th

:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> 2013/14
> 
> Liverpool 16th
> Everton 17th
> 
> :brodgers


Fixed.

iper


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wayne Rooney doing his utmost to confirm what most people think anyway, a classless entitled chav.
Nike Athlete LOL


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Glad to see this has all been sorted quickly. I'm pleased with the Moyes appointment, sure it's going to be strange seeing a new Manager leading United next season and it still hasn't sunk in that Fergie is leaving but I guess it was the right time for a change. Next season and this summer specifically are going to be very interesting times.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Should have just announced Moyes as 'interim manager' LOL

Funny thing is, even though Fergie chose his replacement, they announced it quickly etc, there is a soap opera now overshadowing what should have been two nice farewell games to an absolute beast and legend of the game.

Rooney should be ashamed of himself, he has had no class whatso ever in this whole saga.
Now instead of enjoying the farewell and victory parade you can imagine the gutter trash press clamouring to ask Fergie (and even Moyes) their opinions on Rooney's will he wont he saga.

He should be sold on United terms only though, no player is bigger than the club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

shrek?  ashamed of himself?

ahahahahahaha

that foul fuck knows no shame


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I really couldn't give a flying monkey's fuck about Rooney atm. Fuck him. Loan him out to Barnet until the end of his contract and then throw cheeseburgers at him as he finally walks out the door for good.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> shrek? ashamed of himself?
> 
> ahahahahahaha
> 
> that foul fuck knows no shame


my bad

that's true, after he shagged a pensioner prossie named auld slapper, I should have realised then and there what a shameless bastard he is.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Anark said:


> I really couldn't give a flying monkey's fuck about Rooney atm. Fuck him. Loan him out to Barnet until the end of his contract and then throw cheeseburgers at him as he finally walks out the door for good.


Hey! What's Barnet ever done to you, to wish this freckle faced, balding fat pug upon them? LOL

He'd actually enjoy the cheeseburger part, the GIMP!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moyes has annoyed the media already by refusing to speak about his new job in his everton press conference :lmao

dont know why they are annoyed, he still has 2 games to go at everton, he has to concentrate on those


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Moyes has annoyed the media already by refusing to speak about his new job in his everton press conference :lmao
> 
> dont know why they are annoyed, he still has 2 games to go at everton, he has to concentrate on those


Well Fergie didn't talk to the bbc for over a decade................

The media are just trash tbh


----------



## Medo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

_*Jose will stay in madrid, well i hope so *_


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Moyes has annoyed the media already by refusing to speak about his new job in his everton press conference :lmao
> 
> dont know why they are annoyed, he still has 2 games to go at everton, he has to concentrate on those


We have two important games in a last push to getting European football, the lad is professional and at the moment in time is still the Everton FC manager and that is what he's focused on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> whoever comes in (as manager) will get a well-run club, great set of players. I'm disappointed to be leaving such a great club





> The fans have been great to me from day one here. I would like to say thank you for that support they've always given me.





> I think Sunday will be emotional because I've been so close to the players and the people around Goodison.





> I'm sure there will be lots of good people interested in this job and no wonder, because it is a great place to work.





> When I came in and mentioned the People's Club it was from my heart how I felt about the Club. The 11 years haven't disappointed me


I miss him already

:moyes1


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> Moyes has annoyed the media already by refusing to speak about his new job in his everton press conference :lmao
> 
> dont know why they are annoyed, he still has 2 games to go at everton, he has to concentrate on those


He should have just sent his assistant.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Desecrated said:


> Have to say, reports of Baines & Fellaini is just lazy journalism. Easiest story in the world to fabricate. But, whatever helps them sell copies.


Agreed, it's like when Rodgers left Swansea. There were even reports that they were gonna spend £15 million on Joe Allen. lol...

:brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> Agreed, it's like when Rodgers left Swansea. There were even reports that they were gonna spend £15 million on Joe Allen. lol...
> 
> :brodgers


If they continue to win the passing then it's £15 million well spent :brodgers

:moyes1 £15 million on Fellaini would be money well spent if Moyes can continue to win the hoofing


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



> PUFC boss Darren Ferguson says he'd known "for a while" that his Dad was retiring. "He was adamant this time," and says SAF in good health.


good to hear it wasnt to do with any health reasons


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

a lot of stuff coming out of spain saying pellegrini to us is going to happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

yay?


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> good to hear it wasnt to do with any health reasons


I think that might have been why I was struck with such sadness when I heard. He always said he'd stay while his health was good. I heard he's having the hip op in the summer but it's not like he runs around the training pitch anyway.

Fergie upstairs with Mourinho downstairs has disaster written all over it, but him upstairs and Moyes down then this could work out just fine.

I'm starting to believe again. Dunno if I ever stopped believing but I've been in a state of shock about it since I heard (was busy all day Wednesday so I didn't find out until that evening - and had forgotten about the rumours as well).

Big fancy foreign cunt ain't the United way. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Kiz said:


> a lot of stuff coming out of spain saying pellegrini to us is going to happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

well the latest stuff is that he isn't being sacked...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well, at the start of the season, the longest serving managers in the Prem, with their respective clubs, were:

1. SAF
2. Wenger
3. Moyes

Now, it looks like:

1. Wenger
2. Pulis
3. Mancini

If Mancini is sacked, well...


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Now that Fergie is gone, who takes over as the Premierleague's new 'Big Cheese'?

Perhaps a Battle Royal is in order :brodgers :wenger :moyes1 :mancini1 :avb1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now that Fergie is gone, who takes over as the Premierleague's new 'Big Cheese'?
> 
> Perhaps a Battle Royal is in order :brodgers :wenger :moyes1 :mancini1 :avb1


:wenger I am ze big cheese now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now that Fergie is gone, who takes over as the Premierleague's new 'Big Cheese'?
> 
> Perhaps a Battle Royal is in order :brodgers :wenger :moyes1 :mancini1 :avb1


Obvious winner is obvious...

















































:brodgers


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now that Fergie is gone, who takes over as the Premierleague's new 'Big Cheese'?
> 
> Perhaps a Battle Royal is in order :brodgers :wenger :moyes1 :mancini1 :avb1


Pulis to win it after coming out the ring and eliminating Wenger as then Fergie comes out to a humongous pop as he looks as if he's gonna take out Pulis only to then smile at him and shake Pulis by the hand :russo


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well if Rooney confirms he's leaving anytime soon, this is going to look very silly...


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Now that Fergie is gone, who takes over as the Premierleague's new 'Big Cheese'?
> 
> Perhaps a Battle Royal is in order :brodgers :wenger :moyes1 :mancini1 :avb1


You forgot about :mourinho


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Late entrant - the special one. SAFless Fergie, lack of metal City, we'll smash it :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Well if Rooney confirms he's leaving anytime soon, this is going to look very silly...


to bi contin already looks silly enough :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Agger and Gerrard are out for the rest of season

On the bright side Carra gets the armband for his last games of his career


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I see Andy Gray is 125/1 to get the Everton job, I wonder if he'll bring Richard Keys in as 
his AM










They'd be too busy smashing all that Evertonian poon to show up on match day :lelbron


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Both* Agger and Gerrard are out?

We'll have a hard time winning the possession with Skrtel and Shelvey :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Apparently Rooney is releasing a statement soon.

Fuck off, ya potato headed cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently Rooney is releasing a statement soon.
> 
> Fuck off, ya potato headed cunt.


just about his twitter bio

http://www.officialwaynerooney.com/news/article/response-to-twitter-media-story

notice he doesnt say anything about reports of him handing in a transfer request, which he has denied in the past


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

So it's the cup final tomorrow huh? The fact that I've seen very little mentioned of it in the media and that I've only just remembered at this moment that it is tomorrow just shows how much a ridiculous decision it was to have it while the Premier League season is still going on


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



united_07 said:


> just about his twitter bio
> 
> http://www.officialwaynerooney.com/news/article/response-to-twitter-media-story
> 
> notice he doesnt say anything about reports of him handing in a transfer request, which he has denied in the past


I stand by my spud slur. I want him gone, he isn't arsed and he's a fucking nuisance at this stage.

I don't even care where he goes. City, Chelsea, PSG or Timbucktoo, I don't care. Just get rid of him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Silent Alarm said:


> I stand by my spud slur. I want him gone, he isn't arsed and he's a fucking nuisance at this stage.
> 
> I don't even care where he goes. City, Chelsea, PSG or Timbucktoo, I don't care. Just get rid of him.


yeah at this point i wouldnt care if he is sold, would much rather see Kagawa behind RVP up front


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Nige™ said:


> I respect Dave Whelan but calling Everton "not a big club" is just ridiculous. Martinez isn't a top 4 manager. Wigan's defence has been shit as long as he's been there. If I was an Everton fan I'd be on my hands & knees begging the board to get Michael Laudrup.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


martinez imo is waiting for the Arsenal job. He isnt goign to say liverpool arent big enough then 12 months later go to everton.

he'll only leave for a champions league club he's such a loyal person to whelen for giving him this chance with wigan i dont think he will walk away. not unless its for a champions league club. Ironic thing is i seriously do believe he will be Arsenal next manager. but i dont think we will be a champions league when Wenger finally leaves


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> *Both* Agger and Gerrard are out?
> 
> We'll have a hard time winning the possession with Skrtel and Shelvey :brodgers


Well win the yellow cards instead :brodgers


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What's this Mancini stuff about then? Pellegrini 1/10 to take over. That'd be awful.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Just watched Zaha in the playoff first leg, although he didnt have the best game, he did show he can offer something which Valencia doesnt, he isnt afraid to take a player on


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Valencia can't take a man on and Zaha can't do anything once he get's past him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

He's obviously very raw but has all the attributes needed to make it. Massive potential, anyone's guess what he does with it though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






I don't know


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:jaydamn

Good thing I won't be watching the Cup Final.

LOL Wigan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wait, there's a cup final tomorrow? 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Papers are saying, as expected, Scholes is going to announce his retirement


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Be nice for him to announce it before Swansea and play his last home game on Sunday.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlexHumph said:


> I don't know


And people say the Anfield Rap was a bad...










EDIT: Looks like Pellegrini to City might be done and dusted


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fergie and Scholes now i'm just waiting for Giggs to say he's gonna retire :sad::sad:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Scholesy trying to steal Fergie's thunder :disdrogba


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Be a sad day Sunday. Last time Old Trafford will see Fergie, Scholes or the title.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Seabs said:


> *Be a sad day Sunday. Last time Old Trafford will see Fergie, Scholes or the title.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fergie and Scholes now i'm just waiting for Giggs to say he's gonna retire :sad::sad:



its getting much worse, rumours that :mike is leaving the club as well


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

The Mike Phelan? why god why


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I'm going nowhere.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Who's at the best odds to cry on sunday out of the united fans here? :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Irish Jet and Silent Alarm are the emotional types I would bet :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

My money is on silent but he'll probably be crying at the sight of wayne still in a united top and holding the trophy and a medal.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Longshot but my money is on Seabs, Irish Jet will just very fucking angry and Silent seems to be the type that will bottle up the tears till eventually the big outpouring at this time next season will United finish behind Liverpool in 8'th place :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hey i wont be crying, it will just be a coincidence im chopping up onions at the same time, and i can feel some hay fever coming on


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'll be in tears if we lose to QPR. Maybe we can set up a support group and console each other.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Alexhumph will 100% be up for this even if arsenal win :fergie


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*I'm crying already.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'll go with two longshots, woolcock and snowman :ksi1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fuck it, I may cry.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Likes of Kiz and Rush will but with tears of happiness.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> Moyes has a bit of Malcolm Tucker about him.
> 
> I like that. A lot.


If he calls an 8 year old girl a cunt then this has long term potential.

Being serious, no-one can say for certain how Moyes will perform in a new role with vastly different expectations and pressure from fans and media alike, but he has my support. A lad I know said it best: "If he's good enough for Ferguson he's good enough for me" (this obviously applies to anyone sans the Glazers :side. United have a history of placing faith in British managers who grow up with the traditions and culture of English football and with the squad and money at his disposal and the desire to prove himself I have no qualms with the decision. 

We've had success these last 20 years that could sustain many clubs 5x over. It will take sometime to get used to a United without Ferguson at the healm but it was a forseeable day and there's no point dwelling on what was always an eventuality. If United have to take a backseat the next season or two whilst Moyes adjusts tactics and style wise as well as recruiting players then so be it. '03-06 were rough times for anyone who grew up with the success beforehand but in the long run it gave time for players to grow accustomed to the English game and eventually break out.



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll go with two longshots, woolcock and snowman :ksi1


Tears are for funerals or alternatively the Grand Canyon. Being serious it'll be a weird feeling but I'll just take in the immense memories and contribution he's given to this club. At the end of the day football is all about the lasting memories and few will eclipse the memories imprinted upon any fan in Ferguson's tenure.


On an alternative note, FCUM play off final later today :hb . 3 years in a row they've made it to the final and twice in succession they've lost by the odd goal.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I love how a part of the thread title is "COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE". I think that title's one U short of being a correct prediction :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I'm using my tears as lube.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United fans should cry as it signals their descent to the mid-table.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

United, Chelsea and if reports are to be believed, City will all start with new managers next season. Gonna be interesting.

And no, I won't cry. Unless there's a _Leave The Memories Alone_-type montage, then I'll probably blub like a little bitch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> If he calls an 8 year old girl a cunt then this has long term potential.
> 
> Being serious, no-one can say for certain how Moyes will perform in a new role with vastly different expectations and pressure from fans and media alike, but he has my support. A lad I know said it best: "If he's good enough for Ferguson he's good enough for me" (this obviously applies to anyone sans the Glazers :side. United have a history of placing faith in British managers who grow up with the traditions and culture of English football and with the squad and money at his disposal and the desire to prove himself I have no qualms with the decision.
> 
> We've had success these last 20 years that could sustain many clubs 5x over. It will take sometime to get used to a United without Ferguson at the healm but it was a forseeable day and there's no point dwelling on what was always an eventuality. If United have to take a backseat the next season or two whilst Moyes adjusts tactics and style wise as well as recruiting players then so be it. '03-06 were rough times for anyone who grew up with the success beforehand but in the long run it gave time for players to grow accustomed to the English game and eventually break out.
> 
> 
> 
> Tears are for funerals or alternatively the Grand Canyon. Being serious it'll be a weird feeling but I'll just take in the immense memories and contribution he's given to this club. At the end of the day football is all about the lasting memories and few will eclipse the memories imprinted upon any fan in Ferguson's tenure.
> 
> 
> On an alternative note, FCUM play off final later today :hb . 3 years in a row they've made it to the final and twice in succession they've lost by the odd goal.


FCUM is definitely in my top 20 teams

hope they win the mr clutch cup or whatever the fuck it is theyre playing for all the way down there


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Next season the title is up for grabs! Time for Arsenal step up. What am I saying? We'll find a way to bottle it somehow..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

um, youd need a team that can challenge for something before you can bottle it


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:hesk2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

You'd think with all the uncertainty at other clubs it would be an ideal time for Arsenal to step up and become a real threat.


lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

i agree with banksy

arsenal should sell their best player again and buy more inferior replacements

that'll show they really mean business


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

arsenal dont have a best player

just the least terrible :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

what about giroud and his penis

or jack 'thinks hes hard' wilshere

or chezzer

or forehead who couldnt hit the back of the net even if he was standing inside the goal


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

CHEZZERS


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Who actually is Arsenal's best player? Well, after Cazorla anyway who's miles out in front.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

podolski


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Would be surprising if City sack Mancini, you would have thought this would be the ideal time to have a bit of stability, what with the changes that are happening at United


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










Unquestionable.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Still my favourite Gervinho moment. Just love the Bradford player who facepalms for him.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



BANKSY said:


> Unquestionable.


When I first looked at this, I swear it was his forehead which stopped him sliding into the goal.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I've seen it on a few websites over the past week but what would everyone have as Fergie's best United XI and his worst? Based on the players over the past 26 years. I can obviously only go off what I've seen so the very early 90's and late 80's are beyond me. This might only interest the United lot but I'd be interested to see what serious entries other fans put in.

*Best*
Schmeichel
G. Neville
Irwin
Ferdinand
Vidic
Ronaldo
Giggs
Keane
Scholes
Van Nistelrooy
Cantona

*Worst*
Tiabi
O'Shea (I feel as though this is a bit unfair but I was struggling here, and for the next one)
Fortune (I'm pretty sure he played left back... sometimes)
Prunier (Only played two games, one of them was fine the other was Igor Stepanovs' kind of shit)
May
Miller
Bebe
Djemba-Djemba
Kleberson
Bellion
Manucho


I was tempted to put Forlan in there but his two against the Scousers made sure that wasn't happening. Veron wasn't really bad enough to merit being put in, he was actually quite great at times but for the price he was he just wasn't worth it. I'm bound to have missed a few names in the worst team but I'm not having anyone else being missed from the 'best' team. Possibly Stam or Robson? I prefer who I've put in there.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Only one I'd have a problem with is Nistelrooy over Persie on your list. He's only been there for a year, sure, but a far more complete player of incredible technique and intelligence.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*Best*
Keane + 10 others :fergie

or 

Schmeichel

Neville
Ferdinand
Vidic
Irwin

Beckham
Keane
Scholes
Giggs

van Nistelrooy
Ronaldo


*Worst*
Taibi

Fabio
Higginbotham
Prunier
May

Tosic
Miller
Djemba-Djemba
Kleberson

Bebe
Manucho

Had to google some of them defenders, had a hard time thinking of their names, and I borrowed from Vader's list. The rest of the team picks itself.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






This brought a tear to my eye, such an emotional video to watch.

I'd also consider adding Diouf to the United worst players list, the guy never made an impact, worked hard but didn't stick out. He couldn't even take a throwing when he was with us. He's doing a good job at Hannover though.

I'd also consider Stam for the best XI list but Vidic and Ferdinand would scrape it for me personally, both have such a brilliant understanding when playing together and individually, have been big players for United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

what about that chinese bloke for worst 11

DONG or w/e


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

DAT DONG


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Whilst RVP is a more complete player, it is hard to ignore the goal record that Nistelrooy had. One very underrated player that United had was Sheringham. Seems odd to describe him as underrated given his record but he never gets much of a mention. Plus his goal against Bayern Munich is probably up there with my favourite United goals ever.

NEW QUESTION BEFORE THE OTHER ONE HAS BEEN PROPERLY ANSWERED

Favourite goal(s)? Can be specific to 'your' team or just one you really appreciated from someone else.

No real order

1. Sheringham against Munich in '99
2. Bergkamp against Argentina in '98
3. Cantona against Sunderland in '96 (chip)
4. Cantona against Liverpool in '96 (last minute cup final winner)
5. Rivaldo against Valencia in '01 (overhead kick)
6. Batistuta against United in '00
7. Zidane against Leverkusen in '01
8. Beckham against Greece in '01
9. Owen against City in '09
10. Rooney against City in '11 (overhead kick)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr
aguero vs qpr


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Klose vs. Argentina, WC 2006


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






Not my favourite but ever since it went in I have always loved this Lennon goal for us from last season. DAT BALE TOUCH.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

apart from the first one not in order, I limited mine to united goals, im probably missing some

1. Cantona vs Sunderland, no question easily my favourite
2. Scholes vs Villa
3. Rooney vs Portsmouth, chip
4. Ronaldo vs Portsmouth, freekick
5. Giggs vs Arsenal, 99 Fa cup
6. Beckham vs wimbledon
7. Scholes vs Panathinaikos
8. Scholes vs Barcelona
9. Ronaldo vs porto
10. Cantona vs Wimbledon


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

so many Liverpool goals but from other teams;


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

1. Gerrard(2nd) vs West Ham FA Cup Final 06
2. Gerrard vs Olypiakos CL Group Stage 04
3. Gerrard vs AC Milan CL Final 05
4. Gerrard vs West Ham(1st) FA Cup Final 06
5. Gerrard(2nd) vs Madrid CL Last16 09 
6. Gerrard vs Inter Last16 08
7. Gerrard vs Middlesborough 05
8. Gerrard vs United 01
9. Gerrard vs Arsenal CL Quarter Final 08
10. Gerrard(2nd) vs Marseille CL Group Stage 08/Gerrard vs Villa 08/Gerrard vs Middlesborough 08/Gerrard(1st) vs Newcastle 08

:stevie


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Can't believe I forgot Giggs' against Arsenal.

A commentator's reaction definitely makes a goal stand out too. Gerrard's against Olympiakos was one of those moments, much like the SHERINGHAAAAAAMMMMMMMM! in the '99 Champions League final.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Xabi vs Milan Champions League Final '05
Smicer vs Milan Champions League Final '05
Gerrard vs Milan Champions League Final '05
Gerrard's 2nd vs West Ham FA Cup Final '06
Owen's 2nd vs Arsenal FA Cup Final '01


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Crouchy has to make one of these lists:






Despite him being in my bad books at the mo, I'd probably include Rooney's overhead against City in a top ten as well.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*










We didn't play the most attractive football under Strachan so thank god we had a player like Nakamura


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

That Carlos free kick is amazing, was just watching it the other day actually. IIRC it was in that Le Tournoi mini-tournament between England, Brazil, Italy and France

I'll suggest this one from Becks against Greece, a great goal but the importance and timing of it made it an incredilbe moment






Oh and










:Cisse


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

All 81 of these are also my favourites :terry1


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

As far as non-United goals go:






:mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Time to GOAT.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

hope BRAVE VILLA show up today :darkheskey

3-1 VILLA :gabby


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



JOAL.com said:


> FCUM is definitely in my top 20 teams
> 
> hope they win the mr clutch cup or whatever the fuck it is theyre playing for all the way down there


They'll be promoted to the Conference North (1 below the Conference) if they win today. Considering they started in the 10th division then it would be a pretty remarkable achievement to get that far in just their 8th season.


As for favourite goals:

Rooney vs Bolton 06/07 (breakaway goal from a Bolton corner by Ronaldo & Rooney)
Van Nistelrooy vs Arsenal 04/05 (after the fallout from the home game the year before with the missed penalty it was a great feeling to see his overjoyed reaction. Plus ending Arsenal's 49 game unbeaten run was a great feeling)
Rooney vs Roma 06/07 7-1 (3rd goal after a quick breakaway from a Roma attack. The tension in the ground prior to kick off made the opening 25 minute onslaught one of the most euphoric spells I've seen at OT)
Scholes vs Bradford 99/00 (Beckham corner to the edge of the box and Scholes hits it first time on the volley)
Ronaldo vs Fulham 06/07 (the feeling the league was going to be thrown away only for him to pop up in the 88th minute to win the game)
Rio vs Liverpool 05/06 (last minute header to win the game against your hated rivals. That and the subsequent Neville celebration just made for the most perfect way to beat Liverpool)
Keane vs Juventus 98/99 (perfect captain's goal and the start of the United resurgance to win a game that initially looked beyond them)
O'Shea vs Arsenal 04/05 (pulsating game full of twists and turns. O'Shea of all people with that delightful chip was just the icing on the cake)
Beckham vs Tottenham 98/99 (Walker in goal pulling off a string of saves to frustrate United, then gets bested by a peach of a Beckham goal.)
Scholes vs City 09/10 (93rd minute winner away at your most hated enemy, gives you a chance at still winning the title and sees one of the most mental melees ever witnessed in a United end. An eternal memory)

Honourable mentions:

Van Nistelrooy @ Villa Park in the 01/02 season to make it 3-2 to United and the subsequent pitch invasion
Van Nistelrooy's stunning individual effort vs Fulham (02/03)
Tevez vs Boro 07/08 with the Anderson > Tevez > Rooney > Tevez one touch combo
Welbeck vs Stoke 08/09 @ OT
Rooney vs Middlesbrough 04/05 (volley from the edge of the box)
Rooney vs Portsmouth FA Cup 06/07 (chip from the edge of the box)
Rooney vs Newcastle 05/06 (30 yard volley)
Rooney vs Arsenal 05/06 (Silvestre cross, first time Rooney touch and shot)
Macheda vs Villa 08/09 (depleted team, Liverpool waiting for a slip up, 18 year old teenager on debut steps up when it matters most)
Rooney vs Everton 06/07 (one of the best comebacks United have mustered this decade and Rooney's goal to make it 3-2 and the celebration in front of the Everton fans was just the peach of the bunch)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*






first "great" goal i saw in person. 10 year old me was markin out

Also a Chelsea win today pretty much guarantees we stay up due to goal difference and villa having to play wigan. RAFA PLZ


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Benteke :mark:.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

BENTEGOAT! 

Great goal, good composure in every touch there.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

GOATEKE :benteke


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Lionel Benteke :benteke


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:clap

He just passed it in.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LOL Cahill

FF Points :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I had to jinx it :side:

If Villa win I'm burning Rafas house down


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:benteke the GOAT

u wot Cahill? :terry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

so if Villa hold on to this result and beat Wigan on the final day then they could actually finish in the top 10


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

What hilariously shit attempts at tackles those were.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Ramires Brogue Kicking the fuck out of everyone.

Thank fuck something happened before half time though, I was falling asleep here


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

shitires.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Now Villa, just beat them 10-0 so it's possible to overtake them on GD.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Put Benteke on my bench. Of course he scores!

Top 4 just got exciting!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

I've seen some dumb things, but that by Ramires may have taken the award.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

It's all setting up nicely for Arsenal to clinch third as we beat Stoke before blowing it at home to Sunderland on the last day to miss out on the top four.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Wait, Victor Moses is playing? Didn't realise. 

Ramires getting himself sent off on purpose was nearly as obvious as the Debuchy one against Liverpool. Benteke and England's Lion could have easily gone as well.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Moses is terrible.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's all setting up nicely for Arsenal to clinch third as we beat Stoke before blowing it at home to Sunderland on the last day to miss out on the top four.


 I'd rather we clinch top 4 on Tuesday after you draw with Stoke and we beat Wigan.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Benteke's going to be world class. He has everything.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LOL

swing and a miss


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Irish Jet said:


> Benteke's going to be world class. He has everything.


Except a brain apparently.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LOL Benteke

LOL Villa

LOL FF Points


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Dammit, there goes any chance of a clean sheet :hesk3


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

DAT LAMPARD.

Just one more.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

LEGEND. dat Record!

:clap Benteke letting your side down.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

YESSS! Finally. Fucking legend Lampard.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Needless and Villa were playing so well.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Dat GOAT Lamps :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

THE LEGEND

202

:mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fat Frank


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Despise that man so much.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Lambert better start The Brave Darren against Wigan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Westwood the new :barry


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Woz goal?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Terry's career is over.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

That's bad from the Villa fans imo, getting on an injured players back like that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



DwayneAustin said:


> Woz goal?


:mancini1

Poor Terry. Couldn't happen a nicer guy.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Yeah that was definitely over


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Don't think the lino can actually call that tbh, it's so marginal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Green Light said:


> Yeah that was definitely over


:heskeymania


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

100% goal. Doesn't look good for Terry, I hope it's not a serious injury like the one against Liverpool a few months ago. We need him for the start of the next season, especially with Jose's rotation of the team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Don't think the lino can actually call that tbh, it's so marginal.


Goal line tech coming in next season. Kind of interesting that Fergie retires as soon as they start bringing in technology to help refs. :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

OMG OMG OMG OMG THE LEGEND OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

:gabby

There he is again


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

HISTORY


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Lampard. What a man.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

203!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE FUCKING LEGEND!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Fuck sake

Also I hate those wanker stewards who get heavy handed with the fans. Oh last minute record breaking winner - have to break up the fun celebrations of course.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

BOW DOWN TO THE LEGEND

WHAT A MAN

THE LEGEND

ALL RESPECT TO FERGIE, BUT NEW THREAD TITLE


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

How does this guy not get a new contract? fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Take a Bow Lampard. Take a bow


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Richard Keys said:


> Fuck sake
> 
> Also I hate those wanker stewards who get heavy handed with the fans. Oh last minute record breaking winner - have to break up the fun celebrations of course.


did you see Phil Neville saying fans should never come on the pitch as it ruins the celebrations for the players


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Go on Lampard!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Well Done Frank Lampard, one of the very few English players I respect


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

Lampard, what a great player.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*

*HE'S FAT*


----------



## CGS

Title needs more GOAT Lampard in it as well tbh


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRAN*

Come on Arsenal


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRAN*



Richard Keys said:


> Come on Arsenal


:heskeymania Very much this

Hopefully Arsenal give Wigan a proper humping so goal difference doesn't come into it...otherwise I can see







sending







down by fielding the ressies if we lose tomorrow and you're already safe. Can see Lambert doing it to spite McNally and Bowkett after all of the shit that has gone on since last summer.

Mind you, the last time we needed a result on the last day to stay up in the prem we lost 6-0, so goal difference probably will come into it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hey Irish Jet, I remember when you said that Spurs would definitely finish ahead of Chelsea after we lost to Man City... YOU WERE WRONG.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck sake Villa! Lampard has been one hell of a player though. 203 goals for a midfielder is unbelievable. He seems like a nice bloke too unlike Terry..


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*I LOVE YOU LAMPARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thank you, Rafa. There, I've gave him some credit :side:

Now... Mourinho to come in and tell Roman, Buck, Gourlay and Emenalo to shut the fuck up and give Lampard a contract which sees him rightfully retire at Chelsea.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Chuffed for Frank.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson- Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Hey Irish Jet, I remember when you said that Spurs would definitely finish ahead of Chelsea after we lost to Man City... YOU WERE WRONG.


unk2

I will not listen to such hypocrisy. Now prepare your anus for the final JOEL!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If Hazard is injured, we have no chance.

I'll be upset if we lose for a few hours and then got over. Won the fucking Champions League last year. We'll live.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

At least now people won't be questioning the Schurrle signing so much. It's always good to have class depth in the event of injuries.

Benayoun, Marin or Moses starting the EL final? :suarez2


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

INB4 a hattrick in the final by the Europa League *M*oses*VP* :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If this was any other season i'd be annoyed at chelsea getting CL footy again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> If this was any other season i'd be annoyed at chelsea getting CL footy again.


You should be annoyed with it more now. Mourinho probably coming back in now and will get money to spend. He's going to rebuild this team and there's no Fergie to stop him this time :brodgers


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> You should be annoyed with it more now. Mourinho probably coming back in now and will get money to spend. He's going to rebuild this team and there's no Fergie to stop him this time :brodgers


:terry


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mourinho won't have the same passion as he did in his first reign. His first time at Chelsea he was on the rise. After managing Madrid, he's now stepping down a level.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> You should be annoyed with it more now. Mourinho probably coming back in now and will get money to spend. He's going to rebuild this team and there's no Fergie to stop him this time :brodgers


:wenger

Oh who am I kidding... unk3


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> You should be annoyed with it more now. Mourinho probably coming back in now and will get money to spend. He's going to rebuild this team and *there's no Fergie to stop him this time* :brodgers


This is true, but he has certainly set in place some precautions before he decided to retire



> Prem League say their incoming chairman Anthony Fry is a Man Utd fan - just like FA's incoming chairman Greg ****..& FA Vice Chmn David Gill @danroan


:fergie


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> You should be annoyed with it more now. Mourinho probably coming back in now and will get money to spend. He's going to rebuild this team and there's no Fergie to stop him this time :brodgers


Nevermind stopping Jose, be no more of this 










:terry1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He does have a fantastic hop. It shall be missed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao :lmao.

His well done to Geoff Shreeves after interview will also be missed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What in the name of fuck is with the Yaya Toure dubstep on ESPN?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



Vader13 said:


> I've seen it on a few websites over the past week but what would everyone have as Fergie's best United XI and his worst? Based on the players over the past 26 years. I can obviously only go off what I've seen so the very early 90's and late 80's are beyond me. This might only interest the United lot but I'd be interested to see what serious entries other fans put in.
> 
> *Best*
> Schmeichel
> G. Neville
> Irwin
> Ferdinand
> Vidic
> Ronaldo
> Giggs
> Keane
> Scholes
> Van Nistelrooy
> Cantona
> 
> *Worst*
> Tiabi
> O'Shea (I feel as though this is a bit unfair but I was struggling here, and for the next one)
> Fortune (I'm pretty sure he played left back... sometimes)
> Prunier (Only played two games, one of them was fine the other was Igor Stepanovs' kind of shit)
> May
> Miller
> Bebe
> Djemba-Djemba
> Kleberson
> Bellion
> Manucho
> 
> 
> I was tempted to put Forlan in there but his two against the Scousers made sure that wasn't happening. Veron wasn't really bad enough to merit being put in, he was actually quite great at times but for the price he was he just wasn't worth it. I'm bound to have missed a few names in the worst team but I'm not having anyone else being missed from the 'best' team. Possibly Stam or Robson? I prefer who I've put in there.


*Best XI*

Schmeichel
G. Neville
Rio
Stam
Evra
Ronaldo
Keane
Scholes 
Giggs
Cantona
Van Nistelrooy

Subs: VDS, Irwin, Vidic, Beckham, Carrick, Rooney, Yorke

And that's leaving out guys like Cole, Ole, Robson and of course WESLEY BROWN 8*D

*Worst XI*

Taibi
Fabio
McGibbon
Prunier
Higginbotham
Miller
Djemba Djemba
Milne
Bebe
Manucho
Bellion

Can't really put guys like Veron who was still a good player, just not for 28m really or Forlan for dem goals vs Liverpool in that team. Also would be harsh on May who wasn't a bad defender really, and Kleberson wasn't too bad either, injuries ruined him at OT. Fortune no way should be near a Worst XI side, excellent utility player. Should've looked harder for your defenders


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

dont like hart starting over pants at all.

promised pants would start, and he's gone back on it. don't like it at all.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's disgusting that Hart is starting instead of Pantilimon.

DISGUSTING.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Henriquez on the bench, wonder if can get more than 2 mins in this game :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hart to let a weak Shaun Maloney free kick trickle through his legs on 93 minutes and Wigan to win 1-0, please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mancini alwats goes back on his word. Most of the times it turns out well though re. Tevez. Very unfair to Pantilimon. Is it because he recently came out and said this maybe his last game for City?

Thinking about how LEGENDARY Lampard has been for us has me wondering how good we could have been if we instead signed Scott Canham :wilkins


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

City 3-2 Wigan. Two Hart blunders and an offside, handball winner for City plz. Don't know if I'll even watch it though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

MARTINEZ PICKED ME!

I'm so psyched :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

3-1 City.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

4-0 City


----------



## Death Rider

Wigan 1-0 man city. More because I hope the underdog wins 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

5-1 City


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

im going for the wigan win, got to love the underdogs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Gallagher is such a fucking clown.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

a bullet in liam gallagher would not be a shame at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> 3-1 City.





united_07 said:


> 4-0 City





danny_boy said:


> 5-1 City


Please have faith in me :jose

1-1. Wigan to win on pens. I will concede a goal that does not cross the line, but on the 94th minute we get a corner and I go up for it and score!

I then produce some heroics in the shootout and score the winning penalty!

The crowd screams JOEL! JOEL! JOEL! and I go back to Atletico Madrid and take my spot back from Courtois! :brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I think Wigan will put up a good fight, but I think City will be too strong.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Henriquez on the bench, wonder if can get more than 2 mins in this game :side:


Na because he's not fit to clean Kone's boots!

So hope Wigan do it but don't see it happening.

If I was a Chelsea fan I wouldn't be worried about Lampard going. Jose's certain to get the job and he'll tell Abramovich what a clueless tit he is and re-sign him. Fear not.

Every credit to Big Frank. He's a shining light amongst a group of scumbags. 203 goals at Chelsea from midfield is an amazing achievement. If he'd have gone in the summer it would've been wrong had he not been allowed to get the record, so I'm glad he's been able to do it.

I don't believe in fans going on the pitch usually. I've never been tempted. It doesn't achieve anything. "Look I'm on the pitch. . . what do I do now? Oh yes I'll just stand here and wave towards a camera hoping someone sees me." Trying to congratulate Lampard today though I can understand but still, pretty stupid. There's no need to be on there.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Harsh on Pants but goes to show how much Mancini needs to win this to keep his job as unfair or not that may be. This could get nasty if City are ruthless enough about it.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Liam Gallagher is such a twat, just thought i'd throw that in here :fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Roy Keane you legend!

"City won the title and got cocky, the goalie especially.":hart

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

They really need to make the Fa cup the last game of the season and give the coverage to BBC.


Keane :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I read that Wigan have lost their last 7 games to City and haven't scored against them once during that period.

Still threw a fiver on them though.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Would be great for Wigan to win. Hopefully the recent new supporters of Man City can piss off back to being Utd Supporters


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Mainboy said:


> Would be great for Wigan to win. Hopefully the recent new supporters of Man City can piss off back to being Chelsea Supporters



:darren


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Please have faith in me :jose
> 
> 1-1. Wigan to win on pens. I will concede a goal that does not cross the line, but on the 94th minute we get a corner and I go up for it and score!
> 
> I then produce some heroics in the shootout and score the winning penalty!
> 
> The crowd screams JOEL! JOEL! JOEL! and I go back to Atletico Madrid and take my spot back from Courtois! :brodgers


Kind of Coach Spoelstra to rest you last night so you'd be fit for today's game. Now repay his selflessness. REPAY IT.

:curry2


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> :darren


:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson - Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> On an alternative note, FCUM play off final later today :hb . 3 years in a row they've made it to the final and twice in succession they've lost by the odd goal.


Muggins here with the cursed optimism. They lost 2-1 to make it three play off final defeats in a row.

Shame about today, but the continued existence of this club and what it represents to stand against will forever be the key victory that FC fans should long for. Whether FC play it out in League 2, the Conference or 5 more years in the Evo Stik as long as the ideals, committment from everyone involved and ethos of the club remains the same we'll never truly have lost a thing. On to Germany and next season now. 

Hednesford deserved it in fairness over the course of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He should have scored.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Great Chance there wigan


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Joel, you are the GOAT :wilkins


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a save

Tevez being greedy shocker


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Joel, you are the GOAT :wilkins


Thank you :brodgers

Wigan look the better team so far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

outplayed but both have had chances. 0-0 is fair.

yaya needs to lift. wouldnt be surprised to see milner on pretty quickly.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*








Good half son, clean sheet please.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Yaya Toure is obviously going to get the winner. The big game bastard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



IncapableNinja said:


> Kind of Coach Spoelstra to rest you last night so you'd be fit for today's game. Now repay his selflessness. REPAY IT.
> 
> :curry2


I'm a very busy man. Wigan/Atletico Footballer, Miami basketballer and Manchester United chairman :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yaya Toure is obviously going to get the winner. The big game bastard.



When Mancini decides to push him further forward.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Gerrard Lucas/*McCarthy* Hendo/Allen 2013/14

We will win all the possession :brodgers

Wigan are playing well here


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Enjoying the game so far, Wigan playing really well. Kone can really hold the ball up.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That dive was hilarious


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gerrard Lucas/*McCarthy* Hendo/Allen 2013/14
> 
> We will win all the possession :brodgers
> 
> Wigan are playing well here


That does't stand a chance against Carrick and erm giggs/cleverley.....


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> That does't stand a chance against Carrick and erm giggs/cleverley.....*and Leon Osman*


:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> :brodgers


:moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So are Wigan in Europe next year regardless of the result today?

And bloody hell I hope Arsenal do better against them on tuesday than City are


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wtf happened to Scharner since the last time he played for Wigan


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> *So are Wigan in Europe next year regardless of the result today?*
> 
> And bloody hell I hope Arsenal do better against them on tuesday than City are


Yeah, they are.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Jesus fucking Christ Tevez nearly breaking his neck with that attempted overhead


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Jesus fucking Christ Tevez nearly breaking his neck with that attempted overhead


Tevez has a neck?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Jesus fucking Christ Tevez nearly breaking his neck with that attempted overhead


He has damaged it enough already tbf, doesn't need to make it worse.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Calum McManaman really does look a classy prospect. Wouldn't mind us taking a look at him.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rodwell incoming

INB4 Wigan 1-0 

:terry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rodwell lives!

For Tevez wut?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

McManaman is having a great game.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nasri subbed
Clichy getting skinned

What a surprise that the former Arsenal players haven't turned up today for a Cup Final :wenger


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rodwell wants to be the hero. Somebody have a word.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol :flip

City down to 10men


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Garry Barry gets Zabaleta sent off :lmao.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

ZabLOLeta


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Kiz said:


> and that is why zab is so much better


lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

McManaman went flying


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The red was funny but City will still win this.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lol :lol :lol :lol

:heskeymania :heskeymania :heskeymania


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BEN WATSON.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHA

HA

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Big Man

Get in!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

CUP WINNERS AND RELEGATION SURVIVORS :\

fuck you Wigan


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's elementary my dear Watson


----------



## Death Rider

Yes yes yes. £70 get the fuck in marking the fuck out!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Pantilimon is 6"8 and would have saved that.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

this is amazing go on wigan !


----------



## Death Rider

Come on Wigan!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Get it right up you City


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The beauty of the FA Cup is still alive


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*








MOTM, surely?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao fucking get in.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

City are a joke


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

take a bow Watson lad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The Ginger Ninja.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










I tip my hat to you, Wigan.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> MOTM, surely?


McManaman?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Inspiration for Hibs for the cup final in 2 weeks.

If Wigan can do it we can do it


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Totally deserved. 

Shows the magic of the cup is still alive


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

welcome manuel pellegrini

shocking performance. this is it for bobby. even if we won he was gone. the performance was absolute rubbish.

better team won. played off the park.


----------



## Death Rider

Gambit said:


> Wigan 1-0 man city. More because I hope the underdog wins
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I win the prediction :brodgers


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

How the fuck these are going down i will not know and how people want them to when they play like that compared to the likes of sunderland, norwich, stoke etc.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



StarzNBarz said:


> McManaman?


Doesn't get the joke...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Why anyone would want Wigan to win is beyond me, Dave Whelan is the biggest cunt going and McManaman should've been banned for life the dirty bastard. I hope they crash and burn


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Simply wonderful. Just wonderful. 

Wigan were the better team throughout and it's such a magnificent story. Congratulations to everybody involved.

R.I.P in peace, Mancini.

On the plus side for City fans, they'll be able to catch the last train home. Extra time would have made it a complete nightmare.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> I read that Wigan have lost their last 7 games to City and haven't scored against them once during that period.
> 
> *Still threw a fiver on them though.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lmao :lmao


Side note wish we could outplay city like that :side:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sacked in the morning. :mancini1

Wigan. :clap
Martinez. :clap
McMananaman. :clap
Watson. :clap


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

MOTM Dave Whelan's leg


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Why anyone would want Wigan to win is beyond me, Dave Whelan is the biggest cunt going and McManaman should've been banned for life the dirty bastard. *I hope they crash and burn*


The club just hit its peak. Huge decline from this point. Relegation followed by the vulchers raiding their midfield options, smaller crowds, etc. They should enjoy this moment as much as possible...




































Unless we get relegated...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What an awesome performance by Wigan. Totally deserved. Gotta love at the ITV commentators on 70 minutes asking "who actually thought wigan would still be in this?" Err, a lot of people. In May Wigan are the best team in the country. :HHH2


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BEST RIGHT BACK IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well Done Wigan, the better team over the 90 minutes, but now please, please fuck off out the Premier League


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> MOTM Dave Whelan's leg


:lmao

Was joking in the chatbox about having to take a shot every time that got mentioned, would have been dead before kick off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nice easy opener for Moyes too in the Community Shield :moyes1.





Hutz


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The club just hit its peak. Huge decline from this point. Relegation followed by the *vulchers *raiding their midfield options, smaller crowds, etc. They should enjoy this moment as much as possible...
> 
> Unless we get relegated...


Vulchers.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nice easy opener for Moyes too in the Community Shield :moyes1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutz


And I think we all remember the last time Moyes came up against Wigan


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Shocking from City. Really really bad. Can see why they've only scored 1 goals in 180+ minutes vs Wigan now. No width. Like at all apart from Clichy who doesn't really offer an attacking threat. Townsend can sod off btw telling GAEL CLICHY how to defend. Ignorant shed. City need a winger bad. No plan b. Mancini's done for certain now. This was his benefit of the doubt. Now it's gone. Summed up their season tbh. 

Good for Wigan though. Looks good on Martinez's CV if you ignore IMPENDING RELEGATION.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> Oh my god, 6 wigan fans are going to wembley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats twice as many fans as I thought they had!
> 
> willing to bet they win 8*D


8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

city are such a hilarious football club, they just can't help it.


----------



## CGS

Wait. Couldn't be bothered to watch the FA Cup but if i read right. Wigan won with basically a minute or two left on the clock? 

:lmao bye bye Mancini


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nice easy opener for Moyes too in the Community Shield :moyes1.


City lost though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> Vulchers.


^^^ Pedantic prick :brodgers ^^^


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Here's hoping Arsenal curb stomp them on tuesday. I will love it if they go down, LOVE IT.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

"Bobby" will enjoy Monaco.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:mancini1 :hart :snrub :barry :kun

:mancini2

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Whelan talking about his fucking leg.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I really hope Mancini is still managing them next season.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

"Nor nor, is rubbish."

:mancini1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

FA cup champ of the world?

wat


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Welcome to England, Manuel.

Rodwell for Tevez.. LMAO


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What the heck was Mancini thinking subbing off the best player on the pitch in Carlos Tevez?


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Even Tevez was laughing at how retarded it was.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Starting to dawn on me now it's Fergie's last home game in less than 17 hours, shit and Scholes. :sad:


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You had the 10,000th post, you win an Ipad!

Click here to redeem:

http://magazinesdesign.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/tetujun2012.jpg


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

http://deadspin.com/ben-watsons-add...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


Gus & giggling Ian Wright or GOL DE WIGAN?



Green Light said:


> Why anyone would want Wigan to win is beyond me, Dave Whelan is the biggest cunt going and McManaman should've been banned for life the dirty bastard. I hope they crash and burn


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The american commentator nearly went all Jim Ross on us and :lol at wright :loling

The foreign commentators are always golden.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Does someone already have bets for next season?
Well, as I betted for Borussia and Benfica for this season's finals...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lol I'll go with Gus for DAT ENTHUSIASM AND DAT AMERICANISM (if that's a word). Though it's hard to go against GOL DE WIGAN!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Great picture ahead of tomorrow's game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rumour going round that Rooney and Jones had a bust up in training - Apparently Rooney's out of tomorrows game and requires stitches.

Jones is now my favourite United player of all the times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Irish Jet said:


> Rumour going round that Rooney and Jones had a bust up in training - Apparently Rooney's out of tomorrows game and requires stitches.
> 
> Jones is now my favourite United player of all the times.


:lol :lol if this is true, wtf especially fergie's last week of training but yeah Jones what a boss.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Those 2 are ugly enough without being covered in bruises & stitches 

Mind you it probably improved there looks more than anything


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If it's all true and if/when he leaves quite sad considering he has won alot here, once a big fan fave and could have broken the all time goalscoring record at united held by Chartlon (boy how some united fans would hate that)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Irish Jet said:


> Rumour going round that Rooney and Jones had a bust up in training - Apparently Rooney's out of tomorrows game and requires stitches.
> 
> Jones is now my favourite United player of all the times.


Surprised Jones had it in him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Irish Jet said:


> Rumour going round that Rooney and Jones had a bust up in training - Apparently Rooney's out of tomorrows game and requires stitches.
> 
> Jones is now my favourite United player of all the times.


Please be true.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Great picture ahead of tomorrow's game.


Spud head in the foreground ruins it.



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Surprised Jones had it in him.


Jones is a big strong lad, albeit seemingly with the mind of a child. Like Lennie from Of Mice And Men.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


>












:benwatson


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Paul Scholes. What a player. What a man. An absolute delight to watch.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Please let the Jones/Rooney thing be true :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

the retirement would mean more if he didnt retire and get a testimonial like two years ago

i mean seriously, is he gonna unretire every year united lose the title and then retire every year they win it?


----------



## H

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Gus Johnson DA GOAT. Wonder how many soccer matches he's called in his life. GOL DE WIGAN is good, too.

:lmao at Iain Wright giggling while Gus marks out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

he told you not to take his last chip wayne.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lads I wanna get something printed on my jersey as a tribute too fergie...like fergie and the number 1 or something.has anyone any ideas?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:fergie on the back of a shirt maybe?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

a bottle of whiskey and a giant penis.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

for some reason i keep getting king kenny and renegade confused

I DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

that should never happen again


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

poor kenny


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i know, i regret that mistake now


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney/Jones rumour started by this guy apparently: https://twitter.com/nelsonio90


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> Rooney/Jones rumour started by this guy apparently: https://twitter.com/nelsonio90


What rumour


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

bust up


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What rumour


Kenny's got 2 words 4 ya:



King Kenny said:


> bust up


----------



## Death Rider

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> What rumour


Rooney got his wig spilt 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Probably not even nearly true, but it's nice to pretend for a while.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Gambit said:


> Rooney got his wig spilt
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22499361



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson intimidated referees at Old Trafford, says QPR manager Harry Redknapp.


:arry


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










'*I told everyone it was a facht, no?*'


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rafa had it right before it was said by everyone else. :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So chuffed for Wigan yesterday, jumped up off my seat when Watson scored. Such an amazing moment. So happy for Dave Whelan especially, gets so much stick but he's a proper football man who's stuck by his manager through near relegation so many times and never panicked. He insists on low ticket prices and cares about the community too. Absolute legend. Puts clueless foreign owners to shame.

Passion 1 - 0 Money!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

just seen this from olly on redcafe :lmao




















:fergie


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a man. It'll never be the same without him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's quite simple, win today and we're safe. Same goes for everyone above us. 

If we can't beat QPR when we need to then the club might as well fold.

0-2 HBA and :Cisse :cool2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

back home 8*D


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't get what you guys are on about. :fergie is going to come out today and tell us all that it's all been a misunderstanding and that he's actually signing a 100 year contract extension. Even got his friend Moyes to play along.


Elsewhere if Norwich lose today they are relegated. You heard it here first.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*I'm crying already guys.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Supposedly Coates, Wisdom and Downing starting in the back four.

:lol


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> Elsewhere if Norwich lose today they are relegated. You heard it here first.


I've been saying this in the chatbox all week actually, but you've won the official thread claim :brodgers








Hoofton better get his tactics right today. No Elliot Bennett on the left wing instead of the right, Holt up front by himself without a partner, sitting deep with attacking full backs, Howson allowed entry into the ground in general kind of bullshit please Chris.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Destiny said:


> Supposedly Coates, Wisdom and Downing starting in the back four.
> 
> :lol


:heskeymania

Today will be fun :brodgers


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> Don't get what you guys are on about. :fergie is going to come out today and tell us all that it's all been a misunderstanding and that he's actually signing a 100 year contract extension. Even got his friend Moyes to play along.
> 
> 
> Elsewhere if Norwich lose today they are relegated. You heard it here first.


Ever since the news broke I've been expecting Mecha-Ferguson announce that he is in fact taking over from regular Ferguson.

I'm not buying this Moyes red-herring until I see him on the touchline.




Destiny said:


> Supposedly Coates, Wisdom and Downing starting in the back four.
> 
> :lol





Seabs said:


> _I'm crying already guys._


It's only Fulham, we can still get something.

A whooping. :ron1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



IncapableNinja said:


> It's only Fulham, we can still get something.
> 
> A whooping. :ron1


:brodgers

We'll either draw or lose. Don't see winning for some reason. Want the season to over already.


Champions league race and relegation battle is keeping me interested though. I want Chelsea/Tottenham to make top four and Arsenal to miss out because I have mates who go for Arsenal and they piss me off p). 

I think Wigan will be relegated.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bottling cunts :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Only 4 minutes in, settle your shit down Joel.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

"Champions League, you're havin' a laugh!" :lmao Spurs.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Tottenham :hayden3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










leave the memories alone

horrible management from soriano and txiki. you have a manager who is loved by the fans, has brought success to the club and everything like that. what do you do? shit in his face. go behind his back making a deal with another manager. allow rumours to be rife that he is finished days out from a very important cup game, and stay silent in the background. that's just shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mancini can fuck off. He didn't want to pay Wigan any credit yesterday after the win as always, not to mention how he was appointed in the first place with everyone knowing at half time Hughes was being sacked and Mancini was replacing him. What goes around comes around Bobby. No sympathy for the whinging bastard. Stay classy City!

Oh & Spurs. Come on ey! Not surprised.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I've never really rated Mancini. Pellegrini will be a big upgrade on him sadly. 

Great finish from Dempsey.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










bama



> Confirmed #LFC team v Fulham: Reina, Johnson, Downing, Wisdom, Coates, Carragher, Lucas, Henderson, Shelvey, Coutinho, Sturridge


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

#NUFC (4-3-3) v #QPR: Elliot; Debuchy, *MIKE WILLIAMSON*, Coloccini (c), Yanga-Mbiwa; Tiote, Cabaye, *JONAS GUTIERREZ*; Ben Arfa, Cisse, Gouffran.

:ksi2

Absolute rubbish. Bearing in mind that if we lose this we're pretty much relegated it's unbelievable how you can pick these 2 gorps. Tiote is not much better. Williamson vs Remy :bs:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mignolet, Bardsley, Rose, Cuellar, O'Shea (c), N'Diaye, Larsson, Colback, McClean, Johnson, Graham.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuck Bardsley. Colback smokes him at right back and he's a fucking left footed CM. Wickham on the bench is :hb tho. A point is the absolute minimum here b/c Rose is also missing from the Spurs game which makes it a guaranteed loss. Anything less and we're highly likely to probably go down. Especially since Wigan will probably beat Villa.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Newcastle & Sunderland will get at least a point today. I'd be surprised if Norwich lost at home to West Brom but they're the most at risk I reckon. Given Wigan are losing at Arsenal, a point is enough for all three. I'd be stunned if at least two don't manage it.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...uel-Pellegrini-charge-Malaga-deal-agreed.html


> *Mancini WILL be sacked (and his fate was sealed before FA Cup Final shock)... and Pellegrini WILL take over as new City boss*
> 
> Roberto Mancini's reign as manager of Manchester City is effectively over.
> The Italian will be sacked and replaced by Malaga's Chilean coach Manuel Pellegrini as soon as City can put together his severance package.
> It is understood that Mancini could even be sacked tonight or tomorrow morning and there is certainly no guarantee that he will be in charge for Tuesday night's Barclays Premier League at Reading.
> 
> The decision was taken by the three City powerbrokers: Ferran Soriano, Txiki Begiristain and chairman Khaldoon Al Mubarak before yesterday's numbing FA Cup Final defeat against Wigan.
> Even a win would not have saved him.
> Mancini has three years left on the new contract he signed after winning the Premier League last season but will be paid a multi-million pound sum according to a clause written in to the agreement.
> It is understood that Mancini is being relieved of his position not just because of relatively disappointing results but also because of the way relationships between him and significant others at the club have broken down.
> 
> Begiristain and Soriano have by all accounts been dismayed by the way that Mancini's relationship with his dressing room has deteriorated while there has been concern about the way their coach has persistently criticised club officials in press conferences.
> 
> It remains possible - but unlikely - that Mancini will be retained until next weekend's final league fixture but he will definitely be sacked before the squad leave for a tour of New York the very next day.
> That trip is now likely to be led by assistant manager Brian Kidd.


So probably not even getting a send off at Norwich  :mancini2

Supposedly Pellegrini plays nice attacking football with wingers, which should win over some blues. Will need to hit the ground running FAST!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Pretty good response from us once we went a goal down early. Could easily have the lead after those Dawson and Bale efforts.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










I'm probably gonna be using these popcorn gifs for the next week but fuck it, I'm a neutral and this relegation battle is fucking interesting.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> Mancini can fuck off. He didn't want to pay Wigan any credit yesterday after the win as always, not to mention how he was appointed in the first place with everyone knowing at half time Hughes was being sacked and Mancini was replacing him. What goes around comes around Bobby. No sympathy for the whinging bastard. Stay classy City!
> 
> Oh & Spurs. Come on ey! Not surprised.


I've got a suspicion the players knew yesterday Bob was gone. You can't say it's not going to affect them mentally going into the biggest game of the season knowing the manager is a goner no matter what.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mancini has become very stroppy and disrespectful at Man City. It's hard to have any sympathy for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Holy fucking shit at the ending of Watford and Leicester!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Football eh, bloody hell.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You cannot write the ending of Watford and Leicester :russo


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a swerve.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What Bananas said. I actually do have sympathy with him but his attitude, relationship with the players, and his absurd management this season pretty much justifies his sacking.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

WHAT HAVE I JUST WITNESSED AT VICARAGE ROAD!?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LOL at Charlie Adam, scumbag.

Liverpool's Xavi, Good old RAWK


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> #NUFC (4-3-3) v #QPR: Elliot; Debuchy, *MIKE WILLIAMSON*, Coloccini (c), Yanga-Mbiwa; Tiote, Cabaye, *JONAS GUTIERREZ*; Ben Arfa, Cisse, Gouffran.
> 
> :ksi2
> 
> Absolute rubbish. Bearing in mind that if we lose this we're pretty much relegated it's unbelievable how you can pick these 2 gorps. Tiote is not much better. Williamson vs Remy :bs:


I heard Taylor was unwell or something, not exactly sure but people were saying early on he wouldn't be playing

I don't wanna predict anything today cause everytime I do we get thumped but if we can't get a result today against the worst team in the league who are already relegated playing with a bunch of mercenaries we may aswell give up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

ADEBAYGOAT


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

FFS Stoke/Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Debuchy you stupid fucking cunt. 

That is all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney not even in the squad, ha!

Get your medal and fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> De Gea; Jones, Vidic, Ferdinand, Evra; Welbeck, Carrick, Scholes, Kagawa; Hernandez, Van Persie
> Subs: Lindegaard Evans Giggs Valencia Cleverley Anderson Buttner


happy with that team


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney not even in the squad, ha!
> 
> Get your medal and fuck off.


Hope Jones really did kick the fuck out of him.

Lovely.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ben Arfa you beautiful bastard :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Ben Arfa you beautiful bastard :mark:


What a penalty :mark:

GOAT.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Jesus we're trash. Havent looked the slightest bit likely to score. Totally outplayed.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Snoddgrass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We actually won. With an Adebayor winner. What in the fuck is going on? Dempsey played well, gotta lol at Sky giving N'Zonzi MOTM. Pressure's on Arsenal now.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Damn it Stoke. If only Huth could have put his header away. Pretty sure Spurs' goal was offside too. Spurs definitely were the better side, but it's still annoying.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It did look offside at first but it was actually Caulker in the middle who was off, not Dempsey.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

QPR


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck sake, shit marking on Berbatov there..


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao :lmao

I'll take it.

Well taken by Gouffran though to be fair (Y)


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Downing the GOAT wingback.

Five at the back and Berbatov still gets a free header.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Off course Fulham score after we start well


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I wonder if we might actually win a game in the Championship.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just realized that Mike Dean is reffing our game against Wigan. Well...

We haven't won our last 17 games with Dean as the referee and he has strange ways of fucking us over. With all the aid Spurs got from the officials today, it's going to be worse when we lose to a Wigan penalty at the Grove.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sturridge!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just too GOAT :sturridge


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Scholes seems like a funny guy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:sturridge


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Our fans have been such fucking knobs lately with the flares and shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This is going to be a really bittersweet moment today. I think bittersweet is the best way to describe it anyway. It will be a fantastic feeling seeing us lifting the trophy finally after the pain we all suffered last season but to know this is Ferguson's last match at Old Trafford and Scholes is going also, such sad times indeed. A happy sad moment today.


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Our fans have been such fucking knobs lately with the flares and shit.


I think the flares are pathetic, a few other clubs have started with them too. What are they trying to accomplish with them, the ability to brag that the atmosphere and the fans are amazing?


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bosingwa has won 2 Champions Leagues. Let that sink in for a while.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Class scenes at Old Trafford.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If the scores stay the same Wigan will go down. Even if Sunderland lose I expect them to stay up thanks to their goal difference.

For Utd fans Watch Sir Alex's post-match speech and the Premier League trophy lift live online here

I'm going to spend the next 2 hours pretending it's all a dream/appreciating the moment/not crying (melting isn't crying :side


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This game is painful to watch. We're both awful. Hopefully we can be slightly less awful after half time. Get another fucking striker on to try and get SOMETHING to Graham.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Will shed a tear today.

feelsbadman


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LMAO Rooney


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> This game is painful to watch. We're both awful. Hopefully we can be slightly less awful after half time. Get another fucking striker on to try and get SOMETHING to Graham.


I don't think we have been good, but we have been in control. We seem scared to push though in fear of being hit on the counter which makes me wonder why not just take Jos off, bring on Yoshida giving us two reasonably decent paced centre backs and then properly going for it. Then again, it has that we will settle for a draw feeling.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Jesus is Debuchy intentionally trying to give away penalties? Now here comes the famous Pardew team talk and subsequent second half capitulation


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Downing the GOAT wingback.
> 
> Five at the back and Berbatov still gets a free header.


thats b/c Coates is WOAT. We need 2 new CB's next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's not too late to change your mind, Fergie!


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking LOL at Rooney.

Now *this* is a Guard of Honour that I agree with.

Old Trafford looks amazing.



Rush said:


> thats b/c Coates is WOAT. We need 2 new CB's next season.


Maybe even three if Kelly/Wisdom don't make the move to CB.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Still can't believe Fergie is actually going. Crazy crazy stuff


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wow, they even got Clattenburg to be part of his farewell match. The FA really pulled out all the stops.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LOL at Coates defending.

Lucas handball. Nothing given 

The Fergie Association is now Brendan's :brodgers

:sturridge


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sturridge!!! :sturridge


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well Norwich are safe


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't look like conceding, then concede. Story of our season


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Manager of 26 years is retiring today, one of the greatest midfielders of all time retiring today, you're the newly crowned champions, and yet you still sing about lickle old city. Flattering tbh.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BARDSLEY


HE ISNT SHIT


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

And all of sudden Southampton have now been dragged into the relegation battle


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Seems like Wigan could actually be gone. The one fucking year everyone expected them to survive :lmao


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Manager of 26 years is retiring today, one of the greatest midfielders of all time retiring today, you're the newly crowned champions, and yet you still sing about lickle old city. Flattering tbh.


That's only because you got shat on by Wigan in front of the whole world yesterday.

LET'S ALL LAUGH AT CITY

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fantastic farewell for Moyes and Mirallas.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> And all of sudden Southampton have now been dragged into the relegation battle


Funniest thing is our games all go down the same way. Dominate possession look the team most likely to score, seemingly in control, opposition creating nothing, then out of nowhere we concede. Gotta fix this next season if we want top 8.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Maybe even three if Kelly/Wisdom don't make the move to CB.


Nah, 2. Still have Agger, Skrtel, 2 new CBs and then Danny Wilson and maybe Kelly moving to CB as well. 



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL at Coates defending.
> 
> Lucas handball. Nothing given
> 
> The Fergie Association is now Brendan's :brodgers
> 
> :sturridge


:brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

And that is why Puncheon should efffing play


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



R.Scorpio said:


> Funniest thing is our games all go down the same way. Dominate possession look the team most likely to score, seemingly in control, opposition creating nothing, then out of nowhere we concede. Gotta fix this next season if we want top 8.


This sounds way to familiar. Don't ya Think DA, Rush and co. :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Just hold on for 15 more minutes


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Seems like Wigan could actually be gone. The one fucking year everyone expected them to survive :lmao


I called it for that exact reason. But they still got to have their miracle.

Would LOL if Southamton went down though.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Kagawa has been a joy to watch today!


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rush said:


> Nah, 2. Still have Agger, *Skrtel*, 2 new CBs and then Danny Wilson and maybe Kelly moving to CB as well.
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


I expect Skrtel to be making dodgy backpasses somewhere in Russia/Eastern Europe next season.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> This sounds way to familiar. Don't ya Think DA, Rush and co. :brodgers


Oh yes :brodgers



R.Scorpio said:


> Funniest thing is our games all go down the same way. Dominate possession look the team most likely to score, seemingly in control, opposition creating nothing, then out of nowhere we concede. *Gotta fix this next season* if we want top 8.


Good luck with this :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



R.Scorpio said:


> Funniest thing is our games all go down the same way. Dominate possession look the team most likely to score, seemingly in control, opposition creating nothing, then out of nowhere we concede. Gotta fix this next season if we want top 8.


You're deluded if you think that. You thought you should be top 10 this season as well FFS! Changed your manager and you're still mediocre. You're average and not top ten material...get over it.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Should be 5-1 here which means Fulham are gonna get an equalizer in the dying seconds..


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Elliot you silly cunt fpalm

A WILD STEVE HARPER APPEARS :mark:


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking Coutinho!!! Fucking :sturridge!!


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sturridge and Coutinho are gonna murder the league next season. Oh and :suarez1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

oh my word at that assist from Coutinho. Thats the type of pass that gives you a half chub :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:sturridge:

Apparently big Phil was a boss yet again as well. Wonderful stuff


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Conor Coady getting part of a game :mark:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sturridge and Countinho have been superb signings. :clap


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck happened to WBA :lmao



Rush said:


>


bama


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Dat sigh of relief.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well we are safe now so it's all good I guess for first season back. Need to address our lack of depth in the summer. Many of our same core guys have had to shoulder too much load


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bleh. Could've been worse. Wigan probably won't win their last two games but it doesn't make me any less nervous. Should've picked up more than 2 points from Stoke and Southampton. Wickham looked good. We need to keep Danny Rose. Probably getting raped by Spurs next week.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Great Game. Humongous D is class and a half

35% possesion???? Awful game :brodgers


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The bottom half of the table is comical. Sunderland could have gone eleventh but instead are 17th. Crazy.

Finally safe. Now Pardew GTFO plz.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Gets "You're just a shit Danny Welbeck" chanted at him.

Goes on to score more than Welbeck's season tally in one game :sturridge


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gets "You're just a shit Danny Welbeck" chanted at him.
> 
> Goes on to score more than Welbeck's season tally in one game :sturridge


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Gets "You're just a shit Danny Welbeck" chanted at him.
> 
> Goes on to score more than Welbeck's season tally in one game :sturridge


danny welbeck's a shit danny welbeck


----------



## staycold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

YES MICHU!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hate Michu, hate him so much


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Phil Jones is crazy. He just flung himself head first at the ball there.

Not as good as Big JT at it though :terry


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Only on twitter can our flares today be brought up and compared with the Heysel disaster.

Some scumy dickheads on there


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

WE ARE STAYING UP, SAY WE ARE STAYING UP!

Helps when you let the players play the way that made them so successful the previous season (47 points with a "worse" squad). Pressing high and not sitting deep, short passing and no Hoofing, fluid movement as opposed to a rigid conservative set up.

It's a shame that we didn't continue with last season's style of play this season because today and Swansea away (the only times we've played like this) have proven that it works. If anything Hughton has just condemned his own turgid defensive tactics that he wasted all of pre-season trying to develop and most of the season trying to get results with. If you don't have eggs you don't try to make on omelet ffs!

Holt looked like a man possessed today, although to be fair to him shit tactics have restricted him all season (and his diet :side. His goal and goal celebration were both hilarious, what was Foster doing?









Howson had a blinding game in general, helps that he was allowed to cross the half way line! Looking like he was getting back to his Howsiesta form from last March when Lambert first signed him. Thankfully Hughton hasn't managed to train out all of the attacking instinct from him...just yet.









Onwards and upwards let's be having you! Bring on the WOLF'S COCK...


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Liverpool's defence today was like trying to go through a brick wall.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Watching the Fergie moment at the start of the match is something I will never forget. Looks like a really special atmosphere in Old Trafford. All the memories, all the players, all the interviews, all the matches. What a great man he is and football will never be the same without him. The GOAT, respect. Waiting for his speech at the end of the match.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Swansea creating some good stuff here :clap

Michu gonna spoil the party :fergie


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Obligatory 'Nice to Michu' pun.:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










BIG TIMMY THE GOAT


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Cahill is the actual GOAT header of a ball. Scored like 5 in 6 from headers against us. Fucker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Let us win, Swansea. Stop being dicks.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BIG RIO


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Anyone but that prick


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Laudrup taking the piss with these subs. Clearly has an agreement with Fergie to throw this one.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

RIO? Rio scored!

20 goalscorers, 20 titles :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wooooo, please don't throw it away now. That was a great moment.


----------



## staycold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sick of conceding from set pieces ffs.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It wouldn't be a fitting end to Fergie's home career without a late winner. Hope we hold on


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Perfect way to win it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

brilliant :fergie


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Final home game final win .

Pretty fitting for a winner like Fergie. (Man u still suck :fergie)


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just waiting for dem boos for Rooney now :fergie


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Scholes :clap

Fergie :clap :clap


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Great speech


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nice to see the Swansea fans stay behind as well to applaud fergie


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

See how much better it is without scripted promos! :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










the most emotionless picture i have ever seen


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

After all these years it's going to be weird not seeing him as manager next season..


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Brilliant speech from Fergie. Still can't believe we won't be seeing his face in the dugout again. So damn surreal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That was horrible and lovely.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Last home game with Ferguson in the dugout. He'd be in charge over 6 months when I was born, I've never seen a United game without him as gaffer. Utterly bizarre feeling. GOAT manager and a great man, can't believe he's only got one game left as boss - his 1500th! You couldn't write a story like his.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

A brilliant way to end the game and to end Ferguson's last home game in charge. Rio getting the winner was a stunning moment. The team really wanted to win for the boss at the end. Good to see us get a late-ish winner.

Ferguson's speech was from the heart, such passion and love for the club and for the sport. He's going to be sorely missed, a really emotional time to be a United supporter. The Greatest of All Time Manager - true legend.

Trophy time now!


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking struggled not to blub my face off when Rio smashed that goal in.

Football. Bloody hell.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

End of an era.

Next season's going to be weird.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Brilliant speech from Fergie, nice touch asking the fans to get behind Moyes

Its going to take a bit of time to get used to seeing someone else in the dugout


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Cant get my head round the face he isnt going to be there next season. A great day for him and deserved, I havent always liked him but have always respected him. Great speech from him and nice for him to praise Scholes and Fletcher. 

Really good game in the end as well


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fergie's mic skills. :mark:

No gimmicks, just real talk. Great speech. Hope WWE was watching. :fergie

Will be gone, but never forgotten. The GOAT. :clap


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney there in full kit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney doesnt come down for Fergie's speech, but comes down to collect his medal


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Rooney doesnt come down for Fergie's speech, but comes down to collect his medal


He's such a cunt. I hope he leaves and flops and his career ends in unremarkable averageness.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is Rooney gonna hug him? :rooney

Edit: Was that cheers or boos for Rooney?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Did Steve Bruce not get the red tie memo? There's always one.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

A lot of boos for Rooney.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

OK, back to hating United now.

:fergie


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

There's just something about Phil Jones that makes me want to kick his teeth in.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Any United fan giving a fuck about Rooney right now needs their priorities straightened out. Today is much bigger than that; the last home game for two true club legends & title number 20, how can anything else matter?

Anderson the most successful Brazilian player in English football history, did I hear right? :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> So chuffed for Wigan yesterday, jumped up off my seat when Watson scored. Such an amazing moment. So happy for Dave Whelan especially, gets so much stick but he's a proper football man who's stuck by his manager through near relegation so many times and never panicked. He insists on low ticket prices and cares about the community too. Absolute legend. Puts clueless foreign owners to shame.
> 
> Passion 1 - 0 Money!


passion?

loldude, its wigan


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Garth's team was the best there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Apparently Rafael has has had a 'Thank you Fergie' printed, with a picture of him with Fergie on it


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd love to have seen Scholes in training. With the way players talk about him, I'd say he trains in handcuffs and in a blindfold or something.

LOL at Neville's laugh


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...nd-Newcastle-fans-least-new-poll-reveals.html


> *Sex-mad Man City*
> *Fans 'romp more'*
> MANCHESTER City supporters have the most sex in the Premier League but Newcastle fans have the least, says a poll.
> Almost a third of City supporters have daily romps — making them the randiest in the league by far.
> But last night they wished their TEAM could score more — after City lost 1-0 to Wigan in the FA Cup Final.
> Chelsea fans were second with 24 per cent romping daily and Arsenal third at 22 per cent.
> But just one in 20 Newcastle United fans did. Sunderland fans were second from bottom with just eight per cent hitting the back of the net every day.
> And Manchester United followers weren’t faring much better — with just 11 per cent having sex daily.
> The poll by sex-toy firm Lovehoney.co.uk found that 58 per cent of fans have had sex in front of a match on telly. Almost half had a half-time quickie.
> A fifth had got frisky at a match but footie obsession is a turn-off for 32 per cent of fed-up partners.











:dzeko


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

its probably the money effect

oh look, another top 4 finish for arsenal 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Even when it comes to shagging we're still in the top 4.

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

we win the sex :brodgers


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal would be even higher if certain people stopped touching themselves over pictures of Olivier Giroud.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Does somebody have the table that shows how much sex everybody would get if the refs made the correct decisions?


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> we win the sex :brodgers


Bumming each other doesn't count.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fergie just confirmed Rooney didnt want to play, and has asked for a transfer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Does somebody have the table that shows how much sex everybody would get if the refs made the correct decisions?


i'm interested in who gets the extra spot in europe thanks to the fair fuck table



Anark said:


> Bumming each other doesn't count.


table says otherwise :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well done, Fergie. Throw the prick in front of the bus.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I wonder how much lower Norwich would be if they didn't include shagging fellow family members :lelbron


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ferguson's last act is landing Rooney right in it. To be fair that's piss funny. :fergie


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Also the reason why he decided to retire he said was that his wife's sister died, who she spent a lot of time with, so he wanted to give a bit more of his time to her


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Fergie just confirmed Rooney didnt want to play, and has asked for a transfer


loool so he's doing a Fabregas?

Even Nasri has more loyalty about him then ffs.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Memorable speech from Ferguson. Emotional moment not as a Man Utd supporter but as a fan of the sport for my entire life. I have so much respect for this guy, the way he protected his players over the years and created the best environment for them to achieve the success they had, his eye for talent and more than anything else, his passion for the game. I don't know football without Sir Alex Ferguson and it's still hard to believe that he wouldn't be there next season. Thank you for everything. 

Also congrats to Scholes on an amazing career. 

Hopefully with Jose next season, we can do it again. We don't have Terry, Lampard, Essien, Cole and Drogba as arguably the best in the world in their positions but I believe that Jose can rebuild the team because the exceptional talent is already there, just need more power, organization, leadership and versatility which Mourinho can bring back.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Does somebody have the table that shows how much sex everybody would get if the refs made the correct decisions?


Genuinely laughed out loud at that, and I'm not even sure why. Fine work all the same.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> "Wayne's been unhappy because he's been substituted a few times... but if he were in top form then he wouldn't be taken off" - Fergie.


Suck on those lemons, Wayne.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> I wonder how much lower Norwich would be if they didn't include shagging fellow family members :lelbron


We won the sex with our relatives :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> @piersmorgan 3m
> Come on Wenger, you sold us down the river with Van Pursestrings - now make amends and sign @WayneRooney .


I usually don't hate him, but for this tweet alone I now do.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm actually convinced that Piers Morgan only exists to wind me up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

id like to see what idiot is willing to pay rooney's absurd united wages when hes in such shit form

......

that idiot is gonna be us isnt it?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Out of form Rooney, along side an out of form Torres.

Beautiful partnership!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I can't see why anyone would want Rooney. He's clearly the type of person who gets irrationally upset, earns about 250k a week and isn't capable of having enough good games to be ever classed as 'in-form'. I hope where he goes next is a massive shithole (Russia) and he's fucking crap there too.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney is not past his prime IMO. He just desperately needs a change in the environment. He's unmotivated for the past year. He's not worth his insane weekly wages right now, but he can still be the striker he was a few years ago. 27 goals last season, this year he pretty much played out of position all the time. He's much better as a striker than the playmaker role he played. An in-form Rooney is basically the perfect dominant figure we need in attack.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:steiner2


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Football memories aren’t just made on the pitch.

I remember turning around after Juventus scored their second goal in the Champions League 1999 and saying ‘how badly do you think they’re going to beat us?’, the Drogba sending off/Terry slip, both me and my girlfriend of the time jumping up off the seat (she was sat on my lap so it was more of a shoved off her seat) when the commentator screamed ‘MACHEDAAAA’, checking BBC Sport on my phone in the kitchen and seeing that Rooney had signed a new contract (I could go on but were getting close to memories of last season!). Throughout it Ferguson was there. He was always going to be there. And now he’s gone.

But weirdly enough, I’m not sad. I’m proud. Amazing man who has given me so much to be thankful for. After his speech today I can say I’m 100% behind Moyes. Next season can’t come quick enough.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

His 'good' is fucking incredible, his 'bad' is the worst player in the league. The bad comes a lot more often than the good.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney is inconsistent, there's a real pattern to it; this year, 16 goals, last year 34 goals. The year before that, 16 goals, and the season before _that_, 34 goals. This season is also the least amount of games he's played in a year for the club, for various reasons, and he's had his moments.

I do think some of these opinions are overboard. He's never fulfilled the potential he shown as a youth, and when he plays badly he _really_ plays badly, but he'll definitely be missed in the squad. He's also got the potential to greatly improve one of our rivals. 

It's interesting to note that Fergie also said the request was turned down, and although he needs to think on it, his future is at the club. It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rock316AE said:


> Rooney is not past his prime IMO. He just desperately needs a change in the environment. He's unmotivated for the past year. He's not worth his insane weekly wages right now, but he can still be the striker he was a few years ago. 27 goals last season, this year he pretty much played out of position all the time. He's much better as a striker than the playmaker role he played. An in-form Rooney is basically the perfect dominant figure we need in attack.


Yeah because the last 27 year old striker who had a dip in form that we bought from a rival ended brilliantly right?


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> Yeah because the last 27 year old striker who had a dip in form that we bought from a rival ended brilliantly right?


 Rooney isn't worse than Torres.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney is coming home. :fergie

Everton were GOAT. 

I'm excited for the future but I'm worried about us fucking up and bringing on the wrong manager. 

One more year, Moyes :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Oliver-94 said:


> Rooney isn't worse than Torres.


Im so glad that we're buying a striker whos top qualification is "not worse than torres"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hopefully Rooney goes somewhere like PSG.

One transfer request can be forgiven, but cant see him playing again after handing in another one


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney is a bitch

shit attitude. absolutely dreadful

if it had been any other time in Fergie's reign, he woulda strangled him, thrown a boot at him and sent him packing to PSG or madrid in a matter of hours. luckily for rooney, Fergie desperately needed him at the time and so give the son of a bitch the fancy ass contract

unfortunately for rooney though, they have RVP now


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> Yeah because the last 27 year old striker who had a dip in form that we bought from a rival ended brilliantly right?


Rooney is not my first choice, but currently he's a more realistic option than Falcao or Lewandowski. As for Torres, even at that time we paid for him that crazy number I didn't think he was going to be the player he was at his peak as he was injured a lot at that time and was already on a decline physically and mentally. The reason I think Rooney can be different and actually be the player he was is because our style of play is much better for him. He can actually play in his natural position, he has players like Hazard and Mata to give him more chances and we're missing that type of power and dominance since Drogba left. The last season he played for Utd in position, he scored 27 goals, that's all the indication we have right now but IMO he can be a huge success for us. That's of course if current better options aren't available.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Great day and horrible one all at the same time, fantastic speech and occasion for fergie and sad to see him and scholes go but it's been pleasure to support a team managed by him and to watch Scholes play also Rio's goal :mark: :mark:


Classic fergie in that interview about rooney, sounds to me aswell neville is going to have a word with wayne or just a chat in his ear. If rooney gets his fitness sorted and his head and plays like we know he can then him staying won't bother me but his attitude is shocking.

Also can't foget great of fergie to mention fletch.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Two legends who will always be synonymous with Manchester United have retired today (practically). That's what matters right now. You'll see Rooney again (for United or other) but you'll never see Scholes/Fergie again. Think about that for a second. I'm surprised so many Utd fans care about Rooney right now tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

My problem is the attitude

We already have one whiny cunt who cries and stops scoring the moment he gets sad

the last thing is we need another

And I dont see how that more realistic than Lewandowski. Willing to bet Lewan's wages will be lower and maybe even a cheaper transfer since he isnt an overrated english player form a rival as well as entering the final year of his contract

assuming Fergie would even sell a player to his rival. he isnt as dumb as :wenger


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> His 'good' is fucking incredible, his 'bad' is the worst player in the league. *The bad comes a lot more often than the good.*


Fucking this. With other top class players, if they're having a poor game, most still do the basics right.

But Rooney off form plays like a drunk.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That Fergie speech damn near made me well up. Such a fantastic moment, straight from the heart. I've been a United supporter for well over 20 years and will echo the views shared by many other United fans on this forum that it will take some getting used to seeing Fergie not sit in the dug out. 

When he mentioned Scholes...damn. We'll never see a player like him again. Such a true professional for 20 years, genuine world class, countless unbelievable goals, and he never got himself into any bother. Yeah his tackling wasn't great, but nobody's perfect eh?

As for Rooney, he'll probably be going. Unfortunately, I've felt rather sourly of the guy ever since the bullshit in 2010 when he almost signed for City, despite his wonder strike against them in 2011, the same season he was untouchable. The past 12-18 months though, he just hasn't measured up. His value has fallen dramatically, and it would be incredibly sad to see him go, but like Hughes, Yorke, Cole, RVN et al, he's had his moments and it's time to move on.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rooney won't stay in England, United wouldn't even leave Heinze join Liverpool, there'll be no chance of Rooney joining Chelsea or Arsenal.

Amazing day for United though, Rooney has even tried to take the shine off such a fantastic occasion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The scholes interview was fun, he will be missed but i think we all saw that coming. I still think i'm in denial and fergie hasn't retired it has not sunk in.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

My favourite Scholes belter:






The goal against Bradford probably wins for most, but seeing this goal fly me in at the time just made me gasp in awe. I did the obligatory shriek followed by a shake of the head and thinking 'incredible'.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Also seemed like a good send off for Moyes.

Glad sky had yorke and peter and not that gimp redknapp, was some good banter bewteen them two and :gnev.


Great goal that one, i loved his one against villa and barcelona.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I think Rooney does want to go, but I have a feeling United will talk him into staying.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck Rooney.

This is the second time he's done this. The last time he disgraced the entire club by questioning the ambition of the manager and effectively buried the rest of the team and said they weren't good enough, in a season where we won the league and reached the Champions League final, it was of course all bullshit, we all know why he wanted to leave.

He was our best player, the talisman, the guy who was going to go down as one of the all time greats at our club and he was willing to throw it away for some more money.

Now, the club has brought in a player clearly superior to him, a player who has been superior to him for 2 years and instead of stepping up and fighting for his place with this world class player he was apparently desperate for the club to bring in, he's decided to take his ball and go home. Spoiled fucking child.

He got what he asked for and now he doesn't want it.

He's absolutely brought every bit of hate he gets upon himself. It's impossible to defend this cretin. Most detestable player to ever wear the jersey.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Something that's cheering me up a bit is imagining the sparkle in Moyes' eyes when he arrives at Old Trafford and meets Rooney for the first time as United boss.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*












> The boss insisted his pleasure at the response he received was augmented by the way supporters backed an excellent footballing display.
> 
> He continued: "What I'll miss most about this Club is what you saw in the middle of the second half. The fans weren't cheering me, they were cheering their football club and standing up for it.
> 
> "I thought that was the toughest part of today for me, because the crowd showed how big Everton are and how much it means to them. That was a difficult time and I thought they were great. The team were terrific at that point in the game and I think the fans made it easy for them to go on and win."
> 
> Moyes also paid tribute to Bill Kenwright, the Everton chairman having shown notable foresight in appointing the Scot in 2002.
> 
> Moyes continued: "I came here 11 years ago and it was emotional, walking out on the pitch. A lot of people didn't know who I was then. The chairman took a big gamble at that time by giving a young British manager an opportunity to work. He needs a lot of credit for that."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think Rooney does want to go, but I have a feeling United will talk him into staying.


Problem is if he stays he only has two years left on his deal do they then give him even more money?


One of my fave scholes performances was the hat trick vs newcastle.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Dopesick said:


> My favourite Scholes belter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal against Bradford probably wins for most, but seeing this goal fly me in at the time just made me gasp in awe. I did the obligatory shriek followed by a shake of the head and thinking 'incredible'.


For me it was his goal against Barcelona 2008 Champions League semi final:






(starts 1:17)


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> For me it was his goal against Barcelona 2008 Champions League semi final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (starts 1:17)


Made even more sweet by the fact that even with his wonder goal taking United through, he still managed to pick up a winners medal playing in the final. Something he was cruelly denied of in 1999.

Pure poetry.

:hayden2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










:fergie


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> Two legends who will always be synonymous with Manchester United have retired today (practically). That's what matters right now. You'll see Rooney again (for United or other) but you'll never see Scholes/Fergie again. Think about that for a second. I'm surprised so many Utd fans care about Rooney right now tbh.


****^^^Official post of the day^^^***​*


As for Michu's goal...



Spoiler:  could have done better







































Sorry United fans...I couldn't agree with a nice, sentimental opinion about your club without a bit of trolling to balance it out :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Obligatory Scholes pass gif.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

the full Scholes interview

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/8708780/paul-scholes-the-interview

surprised to hear he wants to be a manager


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ****^^^Official post of the day^^^***​*


I won the posting :brodgers


So what about :fergie united fans. Best memory? Although 'Football. Bloody Hell.' should be on his gravestone, my favorite memory will always be:






2.04 onwards. Just the passion shown. No wonder we won so much, didn't have much choice with this man in charge.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Him jumping up the touchline when owen scored the winner vs city was class.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Sky Sports said:


> The Magpies fell behind to a debatable 11th-minute Loic Remy penalty but replied through Hatem Ben Arfa's spot-kick and Yoan Gouffran's strike after a defensive mix-up by Rangers.
> 
> "I'm very pleased. It was a very important game for this football club. Particularly this year with the extra finance of staying in the Premier League," Pardew said.
> 
> "I thought the first 10 minutes we were almost playing with a noose around our neck we were so tense and tight and it took a decision by the referee.
> 
> "*I don't really care if Arsenal win 4-0 [next weekend], If I'm honest, I'm sure Spurs will - but I only care that our fans enjoy themselves.*"


Is he even allowed to say that? Unprofessional twat.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I really enjoyed the joking around between Neville/Yorke... brought back a lot of memories of that treble winning season. 

I'm not going to waste my time on Rooney, he doesn't deserve it. The two people that do deserve everyone's attention is Ferguson and Scholes. Two legends bowing out and I'm so proud to be a United fan right now. It really is a sad time knowing neither will be in the dug-out/on the pitch again but at the same time, they've given so much to this club and deserved a fantastic send-off and I'm so proud of them and what they've contributed to Manchester United. Ferguson is such a hero and the comments he made about Fletcher were echoed by myself also.

I can't wait for MOTD tonight, especially to see the Ferdinand goal and the trophy being lifted again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Hello Gunners :rvp


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Forget Fergie and Scholes, the real end of an era is that Steve Harper will have his last game for us next week after almost 20 years with us :terry1

One of the most loyal players you'll ever see as well to pretty much sit on the bench for all that time as he could probably have been first choice for another Prem team. Quite an amazing twist of fate that Elliot would get sent off today as it means Harper will actually get to start his final game with us


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lol Rooney what a tool. Do wonder who will actually buy him. Part of me does feel Madrid may try to do it. There due for a massive spending spree anyway.aside from them possibly PSG. Can't see him going anywhere in England tbh.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> I won the posting :brodgers
> 
> 
> So what about :fergie united fans. Best memory? Although 'Football. Bloody Hell.' should be on his gravestone, my favorite memory will always be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.04 onwards. Just the passion shown. No wonder we won so much, didn't have much choice with this man in charge.







4:32

EVERY SINGLE TIME. Brian Kidd :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd love to see Rooney leave the country, he's such a dislikable guy. Think the only place he will move to is Madrid. He won't go to PSG due to the tax rate. He wouldn't accept anything less than 200k, he's got a family to feed. And once he's fed himself, he then has to feed his wife and kid.

:fergie


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Forget Fergie and Scholes, the real end of an era is that Steve Harper will have his last game for us next week after almost 20 years with us :terry1
> 
> One of the most loyal players you'll ever see as well to pretty much sit on the bench for all that time as he could probably have been first choice for another Prem team. Quite an amazing twist of fate that Elliot would get sent off today as it means Harper will actually get to start his final game with us


Need him to have a worldie :mark:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Scholes being played on the left for England is still one of the strangest things in football.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



BANKSY said:


> Scholes being played on the left for England is still one of the strangest things in football.


Well Gerrard and Lampard worked so well in the middle there just wasn't any room for him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Parison Sapphire said:


> Is he even allowed to say that? Unprofessional twat.


Boils my piss. It's so embarrassing that he's our manager, how anyone in charge of a premier league team can say something like that is unbelievable. He actually thinks it's a success to avoid relegation with a game to go. 

If he's not sacked then football is dead.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Did he really say that? deary me does he think losing 3,4 or 5 will make the fans enjoy themselves, winning would make it enjoyable for them.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> Boils my piss. It's so embarrassing that he's our manager, how anyone in charge of a premier league team can say something like that is unbelievable. He actually thinks it's a success to avoid relegation with a game to go.
> 
> If he's not sacked then football is dead.


Guys a complete prick and always has been unfortunately. He's acting like it's an amazing achievement that Newcastle have survived despite the fact their side with the quality they have should be no where near the bottom. It's a shame because I generally don't mind Newcastle, also think the squad has fantastic players. Hopefully Mike Ashley gets over the fact they're pals and does Newcastle/The Premier League a favour and get rid of him.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> Boils my piss. It's so embarrassing that he's our manager, how anyone in charge of a premier league team can say something like that is unbelievable. He actually thinks it's a success to avoid relegation with a game to go.
> 
> *If he's not sacked then football is dead.*


8 year contract though 









Hopefully for Newcastle's sake, there is some clause or loophole in it so he can be sacked without it costing too much.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Ruckus said:


> I'd love to see Rooney leave the country, he's such a dislikable guy. Think the only place he will move to is Madrid. He won't go to PSG due to the tax rate. He wouldn't accept anything less than 200k, he's got a family to feed. And once he's fed himself, he then has to feed his wife and kid.
> 
> :fergie


Hawk him off to Monaco, there's fuck all tax there and they'll probably pay him loads.



united_07 said:


> the full Scholes interview
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/8708780/paul-scholes-the-interview
> 
> surprised to hear he wants to be a manager


I can't imagine Scholes doing press conferences every week.

Loved his interview today. "Why did I agree to this?" :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

man, i rememebr newcastle finishing 5th last season

what the fuck happened


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I heartily endorse the sacking of Pardew, just please do it after our 4-0 victory thanks :

People joke about Brendan Rodgers having a bit of the David Brent about him, but Pardew is more like Brent, but with a bit of Partridge thrown in too for good measure. I've seldom seen a person with such a limited grasp of reality as Alan Pardew. The only step worse would be Phil Brown. I love how after one decent season (or half a season in Brown's case) both of them started playing Billy Big Balls, and then all too soon everything came crumbling down for them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Phil Brown :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is Scholes actually that dull or was he just making the interview awkward for Neville? :lmao

I think Pardew is doing a wonderful job. Let him take them down.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> man, i rememebr newcastle finishing 5th last season
> 
> what the fuck happened


DAT PARDEW

Newcastles season was pretty much summed up on MOTD2 last week when they revealed that Ba is still their most prolific player this season in terms of goals and assists and he left back in Jan. Really a shell of last season. Not even like they lost a bunch of players. Most of the stars stayed on. Even when they were good they fucked up. Remember them scoring 3 goals past Arsenal and Man U and still getting destroyed? Really crazy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Scholes classic dry sense of humour, you can see how awkward he feels talking and sitting in front of cameras.

Also.









Keep the lad as a mascot :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Beautiful football today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ROUSEY said:


> Beautiful football today.


Nice goal, some of that next season please :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Seen the Scholes interview, that bit where he mentions being delighted that Rooney asked for a transfer because it took the attention from him is superb.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Truly amazing and surreal day today. I'll still maintain that the Manchester Derby on the 50th Anniversary of Munich was the most emotional and eery yet passionate moment OT has produced in my lifetime, but wow was that not far behind. Guard of Honour was a fitting tribute and a nice touch with The Impossible Dream in the background. Ferguson's Red & White Army being jubilantly sung prior to him taking to the field also raised a big grin on my face. The man has just defined the ethos of this club since his arrival and just possesses an uncanny ability to breed continual hunger and desire to win at every cost. The post match speech was just the epitome of his legacy, influence and time at United. Great class to point out the likes of Fletcher and wishing him a hearty recovery and constantly referring to the fans, the players and the staff as one common entity united under the alleigance to this club. Hearing his profound respect and adulation for the work Matt Busby put into making this club a once proud and historic club and vowing to continue and improve upon the great man's tireless dedication to forging universal respect and recognition for United just typified the class that lies beneath Ferguson's often divisise exterior.

I didn't always agree with him on some of the things he argued, but there's no denying the passion and dedication he demonstrated every day he was in the job. It went far beyond a mere job, it became his livelihood and its that reason above any other that his absence will be eternally missed, regardless of how successful United are in life after Ferguson.

Special mention to Bryan Robson and how great it was to see him taking to the field after his fight with cancer. Utter legend and great to see him looking as well as he did.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Michael Laudrup on MOTD, one of the classiest managers in the game, extremely proud he's a dane.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










:lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Michael Laudrup on MOTD, one of the classiest managers in the game, extremely proud he's a dane.


He sure is. An absolute class act. I'm still gutted we passed him & Big Sam up in favour of Paul Ince in 2008. The only decision John Williams got wrong.

It's a shame Swansea's results have dipped since Wembley but it's understandable given they were safe an had just won a cup. I hope they do well next year for them & Laudrup. He'll go on to get a big job I'm sure if they replicate their form of the first six months of the season.

*Edit:* Class first goal from Everton. Typical negative David Moyes football. I wonder if he should take Mirallas with him instead of Baines & Fellaini.:hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> He sure is. An absolute class act. I'm still gutted we passed him & Big Sam up in favour of Paul Ince in 2008. The only decision John Williams got wrong.
> 
> It's a shame Swansea's results have dipped since Wembley but it's understandable given they were safe an had just won a cup. I hope they do well next year for them & Laudrup. He'll go on to get a big job I'm sure if they replicate their form of the first six months of the season.
> 
> *Edit:* Class first goal from Everton. Typical negative David Moyes football. I wonder if he should take Mirallas with him instead of Baines & Fellaini.:hmm:



Mirallas - Kagawa - Bale/Ronaldo
RVP

:moyes1


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This has to be one of the most emotional premier league days in terms of crowd reactions...Fegies's retirement, Schole's retirement, Moyes leaving Everton, Phil Neville retiring (joke), our survival, Newcastle's survival, etc. Every game on MOTD seems like a huge event.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> He sure is. An absolute class act. I'm still gutted we passed him & Big Sam up in favour of Paul Ince in 2008. The only decision John Williams got wrong.
> 
> It's a shame Swansea's results have dipped since Wembley but it's understandable given they were safe an had just won a cup. I hope they do well next year for them & Laudrup. He'll go on to get a big job I'm sure if they replicate their form of the first six months of the season.


The thing is I am not sure Laudrup would be able to replicate this success anywhere else. He is a pretty fragile person and needs a lot of support and love. So in a way Swansea is just as important to Laudrups success as he is to theirs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Glad to see Moyes got the reception he deserved from the true Everton fans on the incredible job he's done. They were so close to falling out of the Premiership before he came in on a few occasions. They've not had to worry about that for a long while thanks to him. There was one scare in 2004 but look at them now. Breaking the top four in 2005 was just an amazing achievement though. That was unbelievable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lineker acting a tit asking them about the Everton job, fucking awkward :lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™;18181034 said:


> Glad to see Moyes got the reception he deserved from the true Everton fans on the incredible job he's done. They were so close to falling out of the Premiership before he came in on a few occasions. They've not had to worry about that for a long while thanks to him. There was one scare in 2004 but look at them now. Breaking the top four in 2005 was just an amazing achievement though. That was unbelievable.


Agreed. While I'm not sure whether he's the right replacement for Fergie, he has been excellent for Everton. I think they've only come close to relegation once in a decade with Moyes, that's very good considering they don't really spend money and were perennial relegation battlers before his arrival. He has done a great job and has left fantastic foundations for the next manager.



WWE_TNA said:


> Lineker acting a tit asking them about the Everton job, fucking awkward :lmao


Big Malky's response made me laugh..."Is that a no then?"-Jug ears..."Ask Michael!"-Malky :lmao

I hope Malky does well next season with cardiff (just not at our expense). He was a true Norwich legend and should never have been old in 2004 when we had Fleming, Charlton, Doherty and Shackell as center backs. He was our best defender and we sold him fpalm Well done Worthington!


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

thoughts on the top 4 race?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Oliver-94 said:


> thoughts on the top 4 race?


Yeah the top 4 race consists of teams trying to finish in the 1'st 2'nd 3'rd and 4'th wenger) positions and I approve of it


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Oliver-94 said:


> thoughts on the top 4 race?


Arsenal's to lose. playing a Wigan team who are down to the bare bones and will be knackered after the heroic cup winning effort. Newcastle away should be an easy win because Toon have nothing to play for.

Tottenham have to play Sunderland who have been shown to be very resilient at the back recently. The Mackems could shut up hop and play for a point as that will be enough for them.

By the way, is there a more pointless fixture than reading vs Citeh which will be mid-week? Citeh need a point and will easily get it from either that game or against us.

Norwich on now!!!

EDIT- Fuck Foster had a bad game today, at least at fault for two goals....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Agreed. While I'm not sure whether he's the right replacement for Fergie, he has been excellent for Everton. I think they've only come close to relegation once in a decade with Moyes, that's very good considering they don't really spend money and were perennial relegation battlers before his arrival. He has done a great job and has left fantastic foundations for the next manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Malky's response made me laugh..."Is that a no then?"-Jug ears..."Ask Michael!"-Malky :lmao
> 
> I hope Malky does well next season with cardiff (just not at our expense). He was a true Norwich legend and should never have been *old* in 2004 when we had Fleming, Charlton, Doherty and Shackell as center backs. He was our best defender and we sold him fpalm Well done Worthington!


You can't stop time, Andre. We all have to get old one day.



Oliver-94 said:


> thoughts on the top 4 race?


Chelsea were GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Norwich scoring a few goals is quite rare.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> You can't stop time, Andre. We all have to get old one day.


I lost the typing :brodgers


Nice save Foster...still...

































WWE_TNA said:


> Norwich scoring a few goals is quite rare.


Hughton let us attack today, like we did last season with fluid off the ball movement and high pressing. Only took him all season to work out that we're shit at defensive football!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

foster :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ben Foster :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Poor Ben :lol


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao :lmao :lmao that second Norwich goal, Foster should never show his face in Wigan after that


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wolfswinkel time now, Andre :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Wolfswinkel time now, Andre :brodgers


Changing my name to WOLFCOCK next season

I'll win the palgiarism this time Cookie Monster (sorry WOOLCOCK) :brodgers


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I look forward to the inevitable Wolfswinkel smiley that Andre will no doubt spam into our User CP's


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm looking forward to how van wolfswinkel does in the premier league, tbh i was surprised he went to Norwich after being linked with bigger clubs


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao at Rob Green, does he ever manage to go a game without a fuck up these days? Strange to think he was a decent keeper between 01-09.



danny_boy said:


> I look forward to the inevitable Wolfswinkel smiley that Andre will no doubt spam into our User CP's


What's that mate? Sorry, I was busy loading photoshop...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bosingwa could be the worst player in the league.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Coloccini's such an important player for us, gonna miss him when he inevitably leaves in the summer


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Bosingwa could be the worst player in the league.


You could pretty much insert any QPR players name into that sentence.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:arry he mad? :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Changing my name to WOLFCOCK next season
> 
> I'll win the palgiarism this time Cookie Monster (sorry WOOLCOCK) :brodgers


You won the plagarism but you lost the dignity :brodgers


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> :arry he mad? :lmao


He obviously didn't have enough backing in the transfer window :redknapp


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That Phil Bardsley's well shit, ain't he *Shep*? :torres

Fuck Pochettini's interviews make me laugh. It's like Eurotrash without the tits, for anyone who is old/pervy enough to remember that show...



WOOLCOCK said:


> You won the plagarism but you lost the dignity :brodgers


What dignity? I'm from Norfolk mate, I won the inbreeding:brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I wonder what will become of samba now

ow much did they pay for him again? 15 million?

astonishing figure

next few games will be critical for qpr.....players looking for homes next season 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> That Phil Bardsley's well shit, ain't he Shep?


He's got a longshot in his locker. He's been gash all this year though. It's a shame because before then he's actually been one of our more consistent players. At first I thought we were rushing him back from injury but he's just regressed loads.


Would be fine in the championship so we shouldn't get rid of him just yet :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> He's got a longshot in his locker. He's been gash all this year though. It's a shame because before then he's actually been one of our more consistent players. At first I thought we were rushing him back from injury but he's just regressed loads.
> 
> 
> Would be fine in the championship so we shouldn't get rid of him just yet :side:


I'm trolling you nugget...I know he's shit really. I won the trolling :brodgers

Maybe that's why Di Canio played him? getting him ready for next season's promotion campaign...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I am seriously glad we finally wrapped up our top 4 place this weekend

thank you lampard


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd enjoy winning games for once.


He's really being played out of necessity. Same with us probably sticking Colback at LB next week since the GOAT Danny Rose can't play (apparently the entire crowd was singing Paolo sign him up during the lap of honour. Yes plz)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Can MOTD have Laudrup on every week? I mean he's smart, classy & I must admit he's quite easy on the eye as well


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sturridge has just thanked god for 'the goals' in his interview

not interested in all the people with illnesses, poverty, famine etc, but at least he keeps helping sturridge stick them away...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

god is the reason he scored, for it was god who saved him, played him, and told the team to pass to him






and by god ofcourse i mean
:brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> I'd enjoy winning games for once.
> 
> 
> He's really being played out of necessity. Same with us probably sticking Colback at LB next week since the GOAT Danny Rose can't play (apparently the entire crowd was singing Paolo sign him up during the lap of honour. Yes plz)


I would love Danny Rose at Norwich, would sort out our left back problem that's for sure...

Seems like your squad is a bit fucked to be honest, a lot of deadwood to clear out?

What would be your keep/sell/buy lists based on survival? *Would like to see everyone elses too*.

Here's mine for Norwich:
*
Keep:*

Goalkeepers

Ruddy

Defenders

Russell Martin
Whittaker
Bassong
Ohhhh Turner
Ryan Bennett

Midfielders

Tettey
Johnson
Fox (shame Hughton has frozen him out)
Howson (just, only just)
Snodgrass
Pilkington
Elliott Bennett
Hoolahan

Strikers

Holt 
RVW

Got the makings of a great squad there
*
Buy:*

Any half decent reserve keeper
Bakary Sako
Biglia (who knows?)
Curtis Davies (back up defender)
Jordan Rhodes
Danny Rose (obviously not happening if you stay up)
Kyle Naughton

*Sell/release/shoot:*

Bunn
Camp
Garrido (on loan, not good enough)
Tierney (frozen out, we can do better)
Ward (good riddance)
Barnett 
Butterfield
Smith
Adeyemi
Jackson
Becchio
Chris Martin (he won't be all yellow anymore)


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh no, I forgot about MOTD














I didn't forget, I just needed an excuse to use the Jericho smilie so I could bring it to Seabs' attention and maybe he would add it

:brodgers


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'll have a go for Chelsea:

Player in Bold are in the squad of 25

*Keepers:*
*Cech
Turnbull
Hilario*

*Defenders:*
*Ivanovic
Cole
Luiz
Ferreira
Cahill
Terry
Azpi
Bertrand
Hutchinson*
Kalas

*Midfielders:*
*Ramires
Mata
Oscar
Mikel
Hazard
Essien
De Bruyne
Moses
Romeu*
Mceachran
Ake

*Forwards:*
*Torres
Ba*
Lukaku

*Loaned:*
Courtios (sadly)
Piazon
Chalobah
Bamford
Hazard
Van Aanholt
Wallace
and so on with the usual lot

*Out:*
Malouda
Marin
Benayoun
Bruma
Kakuta
RAFA

*In:*
*Schurrle (though I'm not too sure why)
A Centre Back, either spending big as a first choice (Hummels/Marquinhos type buy) or as cover (In the mould Alex was)*
Jose Mourinho

That gives those 25 players as the squad for the league with a staring team of:

*Cech
Azpi Ivanovic Cahill Cole
Ramires Luiz
Hazard Mata Oscar/Schurrle
Lukaku*

Without too much being spent and keeping the core of the team together. A lot of fans will disagree about the need for a striker but I'd be happy enough with the faith being put in Lukaku as the lead striker ahead of next season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

we're still missing a world class CM


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Keep*

GK
De Gea
Lindegaard

DEF
Ferdinand
Vidic
Jones
Smalling
Evans
Rafael
Fabio
Evra

MID
Carrick
Cleverley
Anderson
Kagawa
Zaha
Giggs

ATT
Van Persie
Welbeck
Hernandez


*Sell*
Rooney
Nani
Valencia
Young
Macheda
Buttner


*Buy*
Ronaldo
Bale
Modric
Fellaini
Baines
Falcao

or once I've woken up

Moutinho
Baines
Bale or Ronaldo (genuinely think we'll go in for one of them)
Another winger
A striker


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

goodluck getting that cunt levy to sell


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Think WF has had a good season, signing the top talents of DwayneAustin and ABH. Hopefully we can sign a few United fans in the summer so this place is a bit more bearable next season.

Nige is still out on loan for another season and Cookie Monster was sold to glory glory for a nominal fee but still not as bad as the summer we sold the FORZA TWINS.

As for United it's a bit hard to say what will happen considering the new manager may impliment a new style of play. Ideally:

*Keep*

De Gea
Lindegaard
Rafael
Fabio
Evra
Jones
Ferdinand
Evans
Smalling
Vidic
Buttner
Anderson
Giggs
Carrick
Young
Cleverley
Fletcher
Powell
Kagawa
Hernandez
Welbeck
Van Persie

*Out*
Rooney
Nani
Valencia

*In*
Lewandowski
Zaha
Fellani
Bale (the only one who is unrealistic I feel in this list but the point i'm making is another, more consistant winger please)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Useless cunts West Brom and QPR. Some seriously dodgy goals conceded by those 2 sides today. I've hated Boswinga ever since he ruined the Chelsea CL trophy presentation. 

Going to be a nervous night on Tuesday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Keep

De Gea
Lindegaard
Rafael
Fabio
Evra
Jones
Ferdinand
Evans
Smalling
Vidic
Buttner
Anderson (Head says sell, heart says keep)
Giggs
Carrick
Young/Valencia
Cleverley
Fletcher
Powell
Kagawa
Hernandez
Welbeck
Van Persie

Out
Rooney
Nani
Valencia/Young

In
Lewandowski
Zaha
Fellaini and Or Strootman/Moutinho
In my dreams Ronaldo or Bale but if not then another competent winger can't think of any right now


Loan out Tunnicliffe, Henriquez, M. Keane, W. Keane, Cole, Lingard and Vermijl give them some game time in the champ or prem if any are intrested.


Pretty much copied Snowman with a few tweaks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

this is terrible

now i have to decide between villa and wigan on who gets relegated 

I LOVE BOTH


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I just watched the Fergie speech (switched over MOTD when that cheap cunt Rio scored because I wouldn't have been able to stand watching him celebrate without vomiting), that was a really nice touch asking the fans to get behind Moyes. This is the kind of stuff you have to look forward to...






:moyes1


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm undecided on whether I want Villa or Wigan to go down. On one hand Villa would be a bigger threat than Wigan would be next season, yet on the other hand I reckon we could raid Wigan of a few of their good midfield players such as MacArthur, McCarthy, Maloney and McMannaman. Kone would make a good signing too







, as would Joel







, but he's only on loan anyway.

Still, Sunderland could go down so both Villa and Wigan might stay up anyway...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> Think WF has had a good season, signing the top talents of DwayneAustin and ABH. Hopefully we can sign a few United fans in the summer so this place is a bit more bearable next season.
> 
> Nige is still out on loan for another season and Cookie Monster was sold to glory glory for a nominal fee but still not as bad as the summer we sold the FORZA TWINS.


I actually did some awards last season in the football management game I ran on here. Scott Button won best piece of journalism, this season that award obviously goes to...


















Spoiler: award



....*United 07* for exposing Seb as a former Leeds fan and Barca bandwagoner. Bad luck to the other contenders for this award. :troll



I might do the other awards at the actual *end* of the season. :blatter :fa


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Best piece of investigating goes to Snowman for outing Cookie, surely?

Best poster (that's not me :brodgers) would be between WOOLCOCK, Joel, Kiz and Gunner...well, he has been entertaining, if only for the wrong reasons.

Biggest whinger would be a toss up (don't get excited Alex) between Irish Jet and Silent Alarm.

Most deluded fan would be either RScorpio or...RScorpio.

Funniest poster is between Keysy, Redead and Kiz.

Best chatbox footy poster would be between me (dat ego) and Kiz. Maybe Alex as well just for the fact that he sets us up to make so many gay jokes about him.

Best smiley/picture maker maker would be keysy or Rush, although I'm having a late charge at it...


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm the best one with numbers in their username.

Fuck you, united_07


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Best piece of investigating goes to Snowman for outing Cookie, surely?
> 
> Best poster (that's not me :brodgers) would be between WOOLCOCK, Joel, Kiz and Gunner...well, he has been entertaining, if only for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Biggest whinger would be a toss up (don't get excited Alex) between Irish Jet and Silent Alarm.
> 
> Most deluded fan would be either RScorpio or...RScorpio.


You don't know the official categories. :brodgers I won the knowing the categories.

Well here they are, no voting though, winners are decided by a combination of my choices and bribes. :blatter

*Best football poster...

Most biased, Maltan, England hating dumbshit poster...

Biggest quitter ever...

Lifetime achievement award for bandwagonning and being a glory supporter!...

Best smiley...

Best piece of journalism...

Worst football poster...*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

DwayneAustin, Vader and Rousey should get an award, top posters.

Alex is a good laugh aswell and he knows why (insert gay joke)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> DwayneAustin, Vader and Rousey should get an award, top posters.
> 
> Alex is a good laugh aswell and he knows why (insert gay joke)







We belive in you Alex, we believe in you, we won't give up on you Alex Ramsey we believe in you! :wenger


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well I know who's winning best smiley














































Just joking Brendan, you won the best smiley :brodgers








Vader is the best poster who doesn't post enough, to be fair. One of the best United posters.

Rousey likes a whinge but he's one of my favourites on here and he knows it.

DwayneAustin thinks he has had to work hard for my approval, but I've always rated him really, I just knew that making him work for validation would bring out the best in him :brodgers

Alex is the threads token bender. Fair play to him though, he's good at taking banter, not just cocks.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Richard Keys said:


> *Worst football poster...*


Aw Shit


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Best poster (that's not me :brodgers) would be between WOOLCOCK, Joel, Kiz and Gunner...well, he has been entertaining, if only for the wrong reasons.
> 
> Funniest poster is between Keysy, Redead and Kiz.


Haribo is hilarious!

Gunner? with his bog standard opinions? :hayden3


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Aw Shit


^^^Winner of worst avi and most deceiving avi (If I didn't know better I'd think you were awful just judging by that).



Snowman said:


> Haribo is hilarious!
> 
> Gunner? with his bog standard opinions? :hayden3


Don't see enoiugh Haribo posts in all honesty.

To be fair, Gunner's opinions are quite toilet :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Haribo always pops in here and the other footy threads with good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Worst poster has to go to Expectnomercy 

Also known as Expectshitposting according to Vader

How about an award for best breakdown? Bubzeh and his slow descent into Rafasanity was entertaining


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

we had other great posters like tony formula tornado

and yossi benayoun bubzeh


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The formula :lol where did he go or was he some troll account made by someone in here?

Bubzeh :lol, hopefully next season we get someone along the lines of the forza twins.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Dopesick said:


> 4:32
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME. Brian Kidd :lmao


That was the day the title race swung Man Utd's way. :terry1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> DwayneAustin, Vader and Rousey should get an award, top posters





THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Vader is the best poster who doesn't post enough, to be fair. One of the best United posters.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm sure Mongzeh will come back with an alt, although you might have to look for him in the other threads if Rafa moves abroad...

Tony's formula was hilarious :lol

ExpectShitPosting still comes in here from time to time, unfortunately.

Also, Dwayne, I can see you lurking pal. Don't well up over my kind words son, you need to stay motivated for the start of next season when Liverpool fans need to be at their most deluded :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Snowman said:


> Think WF has had a good season, signing the top talents of DwayneAustin





WWE_TNA said:


> DwayneAustin, Vader and Rousey should get an award, top posters.


Cheers :heskeymania



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> DwayneAustin thinks he has had to work hard for my approval, but I've always rated him really, I just knew that making him work for validation would bring out the best in him :brodgers


You are too wise. You won the subliminal teaching :brodgers



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm sure Mongzeh will come back with an alt, although you might have to look for him in the other threads if Rafa moves abroad...
> 
> Tony's formula was hilarious :lol
> 
> ExpectShitPosting still comes in here from time to time, unfortunately.
> 
> Also, Dwayne, I can see you lurking pal. Don't well up over my kind words son, you need to stay motivated for the start of next season when Liverpool fans need to be at their most deluded :brodgers


I was googling to see if I was using the word 'subliminal' correctly :heskeymania


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ExpectShitPosting still comes in here from time to time, unfortunately.


He called me a pussy via rep so I reported him and he is now permabanned

You're welcome guys :sandow


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

expectnomercy red repped me once, so I sent him a 5000x5000 pic rep of a man in full bondage gear.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Shit like that is why Vader gets my vote in the nobody can vote awards presented and made up by Keys.

Biggest/Best meltdown i think joel has that in the bag a few times over :terry


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Cheers :heskeymania
> 
> 
> 
> You are too wise. You won the subliminal teaching :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> I was googling to see if I was using the word 'subliminal' correctly :heskeymania


I won the mind control :brodgers



Snowman said:


> He called me a pussy via rep so I reported him and he is now permabanned
> 
> You're welcome guys :sandow


(Y)



Vader13 said:


> expectnomercy red repped me once, so I sent him a 5000x5000 pic rep of a man in full bondage gear.


Just don't send it to AlexHumph, otherwise he migh get the "wrong idea."


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I presume the latter part of his username is the noise he likes his men to make?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anderson (Head says sell, heart says keep)


I'm the same. After today I want to keep him.



















He's a bit shit but ya gotta love the fatass.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Best piece of investigating goes to Snowman for outing Cookie, surely?
> 
> Best poster (that's not me :brodgers) would be between WOOLCOCK, Joel, Kiz and Gunner...well, he has been entertaining, if only for the wrong reasons.
> 
> *Biggest whinger* would be a toss up (don't get excited Alex) between Irish Jet and *Silent Alarm.*
> 
> Most deluded fan would be either RScorpio or...RScorpio.
> 
> Funniest poster is between Keysy, Redead and Kiz.
> 
> Best chatbox footy poster would be between me (dat ego) and Kiz. Maybe Alex as well just for the fact that he sets us up to make so many gay jokes about him.
> 
> Best smiley/picture maker maker would be keysy or Rush, although I'm having a late charge at it...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i am the smiley god and don't you forget it Andre :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd like to use my own creation as evidence as to why I believe myself to be the most artistically gifted poster in this thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






Fucking love Scholesy.

Neville: "We won't be seeing you on Twitter or Facebook anytime soon?"

Scholes: "No. What's the point in telling people what you're doing?"

:lol The ending is great too.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

don't get why Utd fans on here want Nani sold, he's the only winger I want to see kept. A class above Young and Valencia. Hopefully Moyes will give him a chance.

Rooney tho :wilkins


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Dat speech made my eyes water ....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

how can united have 4 wingers and theyre all terrible

except the old dude

and apparently your midfield sucks

so how the hell did you win the title


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Everyone else was just worse an also :rvp


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

keep:

hart
micah
vinny
zab
milner
aguero
rodders
gaz
silva
clichy
tevez
nasty
yaya
guidetti
razak

out:
maicon
lescott
nasri
dzeko
sinclair
kolarov
garcia
kolo
wright
costel
bridge
rsc
boatload of reserves players

in:
isco
cavani
fernandinho
novaretti
rekik
denis suarez

not necessarily what i want to happen, just what i think will happen. will need some more ins to cover the massive bunch of outs. too early for guys like lopes and pozo to be promoted too. idk. massive summer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

lol rsc is still on your books?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

for about 6 more weeks yes

if you put together bridge's, rsc's and kolo's yearly wages, they equal one zlatan psg contract. absurd.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Out:*
Turnbull
Malouda
Ferreira
Marin
Benayoun
Torres/Ba
Bruma
Kakuta

*Loan:*
Chalobah (hopefully Watford can seal promotion and we can do another deal with them)
Courtois
Lukaku
Piazon
McEachran
Ake (possibly, depending on our midfield stocks)

*Returning:*
De Bruyne (hopefully)
Essien (for cover)

*In:*
Schurrle

*Wishlist:*
Lewandowski
Luke Shaw (sign and loan back to Southampton)
A back up right back (I don't know what the club's plans for Wallace are at this stage; probably another loan)
A central midfielder (someone like Moutinho would be nice)
A central defender (either as cover or first team)
Back up striker if we sell Torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










:lol I'm going to miss that big Bootle bastard


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Out:

Carroll
Spearing
Shelvey
Coates
Reina
Allen

In:

2 centre backs
new keeper
CM along the lines of Lucas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Richard Keys said:


> I just watched the Fergie speech (switched over MOTD when that cheap cunt Rio scored because I wouldn't have been able to stand watching him celebrate without vomiting), that was a really nice touch asking the fans to get behind Moyes. This is the kind of stuff you have to look forward to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1


OUR JERMAINE! He lives for goals. Shame we sold him after 1 season :moyes1

Still though, if I could show an Everton goal that will show some of the kind of play we can produce for the United fans, I'd probably opt for this:






--

Best football poster: Got to give all the regulars a +1. Anders, WWE_TNA, Kiz, Russle, Silent Alarm, Hank, Vader, Snowman, Keys and Dwayne and Haribo for coming and going with the funnies etc.

Most biased, Maltan, England hating dumbshit poster: We can all be a little bit biased, R.Scorpio gets it.

Most delusional: R.Scorpio

Worst supporter: Gunner

Biggest know-nothing: Gunner & R.Scorpio.

Lifetime achievement award for bandwagonning and being a glory supporter: Anark for being from London, living in France and still being a Manchester United supporter.

Best smiley: :brodgers

Worst football poster: Gunner, Scorpio and Tyler.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

JOAL.com reports that rousey can suck it and hopes everton gets relegated

stay tuned for more


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :lol I'm going to miss that big Bootle bastard


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Going to miss Carra.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> JOAL.com reports that rousey can suck it and hopes everton gets relegated
> 
> stay tuned for more


Don't worry, you're one of my etc :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

going to miss Carra


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ROUSEY said:


> Lifetime achievement award for bandwagonning and being a glory supporter: Anark for being from London, living in France and still being a Manchester United supporter.


:lmao

I'll have you know I remember Big Ron. Doubt there's many United on here who have known more than one manager. What I remember most about the start of Fergie's reign is hating the keeper he kept picking ahead of Gary Bailey (my first favourite player for some reason). It was a cunt called Chris Turner and I hated him. I was too young to read papers and hear about player injuries etc so I just didn't understand why this new manager wouldn't play Bailey.

I still hate Chris Turner, though the hate lessened after LES SEALEY.










^^^Was the 2nd United kit I owned after me dad bought me the 86/87 one, which I was slightly disappointed didn't have the white stripes on the shoulder or the badge in the middle. Boo.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thanks for the best poster votes guys means a lot, (i havent gone back to see who voted for me but im guessing most of the guys here did ) :terry1

i'll do non united fans


Best Posters :
the now Richard Keys, giving me a reason for not wanting villa to go down, 
DwayneAustin and Hank Scorpio for being new bearable liverpool fans,
Cookie Monster, for recognising my posts as good enough to copy and pass on as his own
Gunner14, the only poster who gets his excellent football knowledge published, and for possibly being on the bench for an LDV cup match 10 years ago

Worst
bit unfair to pick anyone out, so i'll just say everyone not on my best list :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

im kinda pissed gunner isnt in the new fifa game


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

May revisit your comment Rousey next season when we finish top 8


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

he is redead, just hiding his identity










http://www.futhead.com/fifa/players/1064/

he's gunnar, son



R.Scorpio said:


> May revisit your comment Rousey next season when we finish top 8


:hayden3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

and thus the cycle is reborn

again


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is it sad that I genuinely feel we will finish top 8 next season. Young squad who had near 0 prem experience before the start of the season can only improve. Played some great football this year in which we have outplayed most of the top 6 at some stage this season. With an owner with deep pockets who sacked the manager who got us two consecutive promotions with the sole purpose of bringing in a guy who is supposed to take us to Champions League football in a few years. I would think that Pochettino may struggle to keep his job if we dont finish top 8 considering he was brought in for that reason. Either the club is delusional, I'm delusional, both delusional or we genuinely are in for big things. Im an optimist, well on most things. I try to cling to Saints because my Demons are terrible. Saints are as close to success as i'll see for many many years.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



R.Scorpio said:


> *Is it sad that I genuinely feel we will finish top 8 next season.* Young squad who had near 0 prem experience before the start of the season can only improve. Played some great football this year in which we have outplayed most of the top 6 at some stage this season. With an owner with deep pockets who sacked the manager who got us two consecutive promotions with the sole purpose of bringing in a guy who is supposed to take us to Champions League football in a few years. I would think that Pochettino may struggle to keep his job if we dont finish top 8 considering he was brought in for that reason. Either the club is delusional, I'm delusional, both delusional or we genuinely are in for big things. Im an optimist, well on most things. I try to cling to Saints because my Demons are terrible. Saints are as close to success as i'll see for many many years.










yep


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I don't expect the huge turnover some are this season. With Moyes coming in I hope he'll give the squad a clean slate and allow them to prove themselves. Even the likes of Ando/Nani. No international tournaments means they can have full pre-seasons to show what they can do, and Moyes can make decisions on that. If Nani can get back to his 2011 form which he’s capable of doing, we’d be foolish to sell him unless it’s a stupid offer, same for Valencia, who is better than what he showed last season, Anderson will probably be gone though, poor guy, such a legend. Rooney can simply fuck off. The squad should be stronger, I want us to make one big signing, because I know Chelsea/City will be making at least 2 or 3. The depth is already there and should improve with Zaha and Fabio returning.

Out

Rooney (20m+)
Anderson (5m)
Lindegaard (1-2m)
Powell (Loan)
Henriquez (Loan)
Januzaj (Loan)
Scholes (Retire)

In

Fellaini (20m)
Strootman (15m)

I'm trying to be realistic. We'll be priced out of buying Bale/Ronaldo. I think the obsession with getting centre forwards may die now that Moyes is in. RVP/Hernandez/Welbeck and Kagawa is more than enough anyways, don't think a Falcao or Lewandowski is needed. I still think we'll be tracking Wilshere, but not yet, that's one to look out for down the line though, gotta troll dem Arsenal fans. Not sure about Strootman, suspect he'd only come in if Anderson left. Fellaini would have a lot to offer us, some United fans need to realise we're not Barcelona, and under Moyes we're certainly not planning to be. We play a pretty direct style, always have and Fellaini would be perfect for us. I’d expect Moyes to make some good value signings as he did with Everton, he got some great deals on players with them. 

I'd like our squad in August to look something like:

De Gea/Amos

Rafael/Fabio Ferdinand/Jones Vidic/Evans/Smalling Evra/Buttner

Valencia/Zaha Carrick/Strootman/Fletcher Fellaini/Cleverley/Giggs Nani/Young

Kagawa/Welbeck

Hernandez/RVP​


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Great day yesterday. Doubt it will sink in that it was Fergie's last home game until Moyes walks out for our first home game next season. At the very least. Reading over all these posts saying Valencia should go and my first reaction is "he's going nowhere because Fergie loves his work ethic". Fuck.

Late goal to win was so predictable. Could see it coming a mile off when Michu scored. Never in doubt, just earlier than expected. Great for Rio to get the goal too. Had a brilliant season without the credit it deserves from a lot of people. Scholes is still just an incredible talent even now. Slid in for two tackles and got the ball clean. Insanity. 

Great speech from Fergie. Probably goes over a lot of people how great a human being he is off the pitch. Can guarantee you won't see as many young players coming through and reaching the level they have done under Fergie. He makes good young players great and great young players world class. He's about so much more than developing players on the pitch. Just one of the many things that makes him better than just about anyone else during my era. Crowd getting right behind Moyes when Fergie mentioned him was brilliant. Fletcher mention was lovely too. Hopefully we don't lose that family culture that Fergie's nurtured. Saw someone in here say there were a lot of boos for Rooney. There weren't. Or at least it didn't come across like that inside the stadium. He got a louder cheer than most with some boos creeping in at the end. Certainly wasn't a negative reaction. If anything a "we still love you, please stay" reaction. Schmeichel looked the happiest person ever when he came out btw soaking everything up. Would love for him to get on the coaching staff with De Gea next season. Neville acknowledging his scousers chant was amazing too. Swansea fans were great all day btw. Most away sets of supporters are knobs but Swansea as ever showed what a great club they are. If Moyes goes tits up then I'm going over to Swansea btw.

On Rooney, he can go. I've been saying that for a few months now. If he wants to leave as well then fine. We'll get a great price for him which can afford us Lewandowski and a midfielder on top of what we already have available to spend. Moyes will probably make 2 big signings as a sign of intent. He can't have a quiet first window. We won't sell to an English club. I hope we don't anyway. As bad as Rooney is right now he'll come back and haunt us if he goes Chelsea or even City. Spain or PSG is most likely. Haven't seen the interview but sounds like Fergie got the last laugh with his burial. Completely true too. He should have been subbed more than he has done really. He just isn't a special player anymore. No pace, doesn't score them special goals that he used to as regularly. He's just a good player now who has the odd great game during a season. We'll probably get £30m+ for him which will be hysterical quite frankly. If he goes Chelsea and plays with Torres then oh lordy lord lord. 

As far as Ins and Outs go, it's time for Nani to move on for the good of both parties. He needs a new challenge and a new environment. 1 good game for 7 shit ones doesn't cut it here. Young's never got a run of games going so saying he should be sold because he hasn't done anything this season is kinda silly. He had a good one the season before. We shouldn't be relying on him but he's worth keeping. I like to think Valencia will refind his form. He was one of the best out and out wide men in the world not too long ago. I'd rather him than Nani anyway, at least he works hard for the team. Striker needs to come in if Rooney goes. Maybe harsh on Hernandez but Van Persie only has so long at this level and I'd like to get someone like Lewa integrated into the team first. Big bonus from Rooney leaving is Kagawa should get to play where he plays best. He still needs to toughen right up though during the summer because he's nowhere near strong enough for this league right now. If Moyes does sign any Everton player I want Mirallas. Just what we need. Winger who can make stuff happen out of nothing. I don't expect Moyes to raid Everton out of respect for them. Baines is a high possibility though. I bet we could get Mirallas and Lewandowski for just a little over what we could sell Rooney for. Definitely with Nani sold too. Then buy a Witsel type CM. Fellaini I don't think will be a good fit if Moyes doesn't change the way we play drastically. Plus he's gonna be expensive and there's cheaper options abroad who are much better who won't miss 5 games a season through suspension. Striker, winger and CM would make me happy and give Fabio a chance at LB with Evra.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Seabs said:


> *Great speech from Fergie. Probably goes over a lot of people how great a human being he is off the pitch. Can guarantee you won't see as many young players coming through and reaching the level they have done under Fergie. He makes good young players great and great young players world class. He's about so much more than developing players on the pitch. Just one of the many things that makes him better than just about anyone else during my era. Crowd getting right behind Moyes when Fergie mentioned him was brilliant. Fletcher mention was lovely too. Hopefully we don't lose that family culture that Fergie's nurtured. Saw someone in here say there were a lot of boos for Rooney. There weren't. Or at least it didn't come across like that inside the stadium. He got a louder cheer than most with some boos creeping in at the end. Certainly wasn't a negative reaction. If anything a "we still love you, please stay" reaction. Schmeichel looked the happiest person ever when he came out btw soaking everything up. Would love for him to get on the coaching staff with De Gea next season. Neville acknowledging his scousers chant was amazing too. Swansea fans were great all day btw. Most away sets of supporters are knobs but Swansea as ever showed what a great club they are. If Moyes goes tits up then I'm going over to Swansea btw.*


Agreed with all of this. Someone in here I think posted an article which explored some of the unsung and unheard of moments of Ferguson's career and specifically the way he'll make time for everyone involved at the club regardless of their position and his continued insistence on attending the funeral of any and every worker at the club. His reasoning for finally calling time on his career typified the man's class and behind the scenes demeanour to a tee.

The family effect is something that would be a shame to lose. I have found it a bit comical to see people talking about Moyes facing an uphill battle to win over the fans. Yes some of the part time and success orientated supporters will give him stick because he's not a big enough name, but christ the historical connection between the hardcore United fans and the club is long established and we're certainly not some Madrid equivalent in terms of habitually hounding the manager when results go awry. The knobs only here for the glory are in abundance at any club, but the hardcore and deeply committed fans will be with United every step of the way. The defeaning United chant reverberating around the ground when Ferguson talked about supporting 'our' new manager should have been an example of that. We're Manchester United, will forever be Manchester United and no-one should think otherwise. Moyes will have the continued support of those supporting the club for the right reasons, as anyone who knows of Ferguson's inital start to managing United and the 26 years of despair following the end of Sir Matt's reign should realise football is an unpredictable game and success can never be something to be taken for granted.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Walcott 
Mata 
Rooney 
Muller 
Messi 
Cesc 
Totti 
Payet
Ronaldo
Benzema
Hamsik
Kuba



Bored so thought I'd update the players with +10 goals and assists (league games) in the top 5 leagues.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Thanks for the best poster votes guys means a lot, (i havent gone back to see who voted for me but im guessing most of the guys here did ) :terry1
> 
> i'll do non united fans
> 
> 
> Best Posters :
> the now Richard Keys, giving me a reason for not wanting villa to go down,
> *DwayneAustin and Hank Scorpio for being new bearable liverpool fans,*Cookie Monster, for recognising my posts as good enough to copy and pass on as his own
> Gunner14, the only poster who gets his excellent football knowledge published, and for possibly being on the bench for an LDV cup match 10 years ago
> 
> Worst
> bit unfair to pick anyone out, so i'll just say everyone not on my best list :terry


Us Liverpool fans are a lovely bread tbh. You Mancs could learn a lot from us :brodgers

In regards to who I want gone this summer

Shelvey
Spearing
Carroll (50/50) 
Reina (Only if we get a decent replacement) 

Would want Coates to go out on loan though. I don't think he's terrible but he just doesn't play enough. 

As for Best and West posters and such, Best have to be the likes of Kiz, Woolcock, Rush, Redead & Joel. Worst have to be Expectnomercy and R.Scorpio can be pretty bad at times (loltop8finish). United07 is pretty decent whenever he's not trying to have a go at Liverpool :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Since everyone's doing an In/Out I'll do one for Spurs (I guess in Cookie's absence I'm now the resident Spurs poster. Hey, someone's gotta take all the flak and stay pessimistic )

*Out:*
Gomes (1m)
Gallas (Free)
Assou-Ekotto (3-4m)
Parker (3-4m)
Huddlestone (5m)
Livermore (3m)
Adebayor (6m)

I feel this is the summer AVB will probably want to mould the squad into more of his own. Gomes and Gallas are obvious leavers, and he doesn't seem to be particularly high on BAE, though he hasn't been anywhere near as good as he was last season. Our midfield backups all have a fair few problems and I expect them all to be shipped off and better replacements to be brought in. Ade has done well the last few games but his time has been up for months.

*In:*
Rose (Back from Sunderland loan)
Diame
Alex Song
Townsend (Back from QPR loan)
Ben Arfa
Benteke

Rose and Townsend have both performed very well in their loan spells so I expect them to play much bigger roles next season, Rose will hopefully be our #1 left back (I know that will make Shep very disappointed). Townsend will be a solid backup winger. We've been linked with Ben Arfa and after Newcastle's poor season I could see that move happening, and that would be a good purchase since he can play in multiple positions. Injury prone though. If not him then another cheap winger is needed. Diame I believe has a 3.5m buyout clause from West Ham and I've been impressed with what I've seen of him this season. Would be an excellent squad player who could play if Sandro was injured or provide extra steel in midfield if needed. Slightly better going forward than Sandro too. Alex Song would be a great buy IMO, not sure how realistic this is. We probably won't be in the CL so that might sway him, but apparently he's fallen out with Arsenal and I doubt anyone like Utd/City/Chelsea would be seriously interested in him. A deep lying playmaker is needed either way, though hopefully Tom Carroll will make more appearances in the coming season. And lastly, obviously we need a striker and I really want Benteke but again, not sure how realistic. He's definitely in our range as bigger clubs will have bigger fish to fry (Falcao/Lewandowski etc) but with Villa staying up he might command a pretty big fee. This is the season that we need to buy a top striker though and I don't really want to settle for someone mediocre. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> *Us Liverpool fans are a lovely bread tbh.* You Mancs could learn a lot from us :brodgers


white or wholemeal?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:hesk3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






Just come across this via a mate. :lmao is all I can say.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I think Spurs will come in for Benteke, we might as well let him go if the right offer comes in, eventually he'll want bigger than what Villa can offer him  Might as well take £25Million (hopefully) before he goes off the boil and his price tag goes down.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well, I think we're out of the CL this time (at last.) I can't see us beating Wigan midweek, especially with Dean as referee. And, everything is shaping against us. Heck, I think Wigan will win both of their remaining two games and Sunderland will be relegated because Spurs will beat them on the last day.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> Walcott
> Mata
> Rooney
> Muller
> Messi
> Cesc
> Totti
> Payet
> Ronaldo
> Benzema
> Hamsik
> Kuba
> 
> 
> 
> Bored so thought I'd update the players with +10 goals and assists (league games) in the *top 5 leagues.*


By top 5, I'm guessing you mean England, Spain, Germany, Italy and France yeah?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Just come across this via a mate. :lmao is all I can say.


*Made my day.

Meant to quote your other post about Fergie too. Just watching MOTD and Malky Mackay's on talking about Fergie rang him up out of the blue the night before the Carling Cup Final. Class act. His ability to get someone's phone number without them knowing is pretty great too.*


Razor King said:


> Well, I think we're out of the CL this time (at last.) I can't see us beating Wigan midweek, especially with Dean as referee. And, everything is shaping against us. Heck, I think Wigan will win both of their remaining two games and Sunderland will be relegated because Spurs will beat them on the last day.


*Your prediction is based on the referee?*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rush said:


> white or wholemeal?


Whole meal? :suarez2. Clearly white bruh :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

White bread is the fucking legit WOAT.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

who the fuck doesn't like white bread? that's like saying oxygen pisses you off


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Seabs said:


> *Made my day.
> 
> Meant to quote your other post about Fergie too. Just watching MOTD and Malky Mackay's on talking about Fergie rang him up out of the blue the night before the Carling Cup Final. Class act. His ability to get someone's phone number without them knowing is pretty great too.*]


I wasn't expecting him to improvise Scholes lyrics to the tune :lol . GOL DE SCHOLE.

Yeah that doesn't surprise me. Ferguson always carried a lot of respect for acts of that nature. There was a letter that circulated yesterday about him writing a passionate letter to Rangers in light of their administration and subsequent liquidation last season. Again highlighted his passion and committment to old teams.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Irish Jet said:


> White bread is the fucking legit WOAT.


*Vintage Irish Jet :cole3*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> who the fuck doesn't like white bread? that's like saying oxygen pisses you off


Pretty much. Other breads are better for you but white is so much better. Hence why Liverpool fans are white bread according to CGS :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Seabs said:


> *Your prediction is based on the referee?*


Not entirely. It's just that a record of 1 victory in the last 19 games that Dean has officiated (involving Arsenal) doesn't spark me with optimism.

I think Wigan will beat us because we tend to bottle against such sides. They beat us last season at the Emirates too and with the way this weekend shaped up, I'm not optimistic. We've been getting "lucky" wins lately and at some point, luck has to run out.

Also, I think Wigan will win both of their remaining games and beat the drop.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*I wasn't expecting 1 in 19 tbf :lol

I hope Wigan do win to make Sunday interesting. I guess top 4 would still be to play for but w/e, idc about that much. Wigan are good enough to win, just their defence that keeps letting them down. It's Arsenal's game to lose but they're more than capable of throwing it away and Wigan are more than capable of catching it.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I hope they dont 

btw: http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1058312684&postcount=18088

DANNY ROSE = 9/11


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Garth Crooks TOTW, the well known 32212 formation.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

a story on Scholes from Ben Foster



> *Who is your sporting hero?*
> 
> Paul Scholes, as weird as that might sound. It was him before I signed for Manchester United. And it was still him when I left. He is the best player you will ever see. Ask any of the players at Old Trafford. He’s a joke. He was that good.
> 
> This is not a made-up story. It’s my very first session for Manchester United and the lads are practising their passing. I just watched them, for a minute in-between my own drills. They were hitting diagonals, 40-50 yards.
> 
> Someone has rolled this ball into Scholesy. It’s bounced just before he could make contact - a really nasty bounce. He’s altered his body shape in the blink of an eye and just smashed this ball. It did not wobble in the air. It went like a bullet, four feet off the ground for 50 yards and Giggsy or whoever just did not move. They chested it down and off they went.
> 
> I said: ‘Bloody hell...did you see that?' to the goalkeeping coach at the time who was Tony Coton. He had his back to what was going on. He couldn’t have seen what had happened. No way.
> He didn’t turn around. He just went: ‘That was Scholesy, wasn’t it?'
> Paul Scholes is a football genius.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ben Foster could probably learn a lot from Scholes about dealing with a ball that's just bounced in front of him.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> I hope they dont
> 
> btw: http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1058312684&postcount=18088
> 
> DANNY ROSE = 9/11


you visit the david icke forum:no:

although he did call saville out lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It was posted on twitter actually, that forum is pretty lulzy by that one thread though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> Garth Crooks TOTW, the well known 32212 formation.


Lol, 4 Spurs players? We weren't that good and were playing against 10 men for half the game.

Garth Crooks is so bad it actually annoys me. My dead cat could be a better pundit and he was more of a rugby fan.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The Queen Mother is a Lizard to be fair...well, according to David Icke.

The saying "you have to be crazy to be a goalkeeper" must have originated from Icke's tenure as a pro footballer.

Also, why is Bassong placed at rcb when he's a left sided center back in a four? Oh yeah, it's Garth Crooks, never mind.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> Garth Crooks TOTW, the well known 32212 formation.


It's a good thing that team has a class DM like Juan Mata shielding the back 3. :suarez2


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



God™;18201658 said:


> It's a good thing that team has a class DM like Juan Mata shielding the back 3. :suarez2


Actually I think Lloris is playing as the lone striker/rush keeper. Sturridge, Dempsey and Adebayor are the center backs. Makes as much sense as any of Crook's other formations/line ups, anyway.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Type 'Garth Crooks idiot' into google and you get a lot more hits than you would with most other famous faces. :lol There's actually some articles about the stupidest things he's ever said lol.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Whenever I hear people talking about Crookes I think of that letter a QPR fan made a few years ago:



> 'I take more pleasure in seeing Chelsea lose than I do in seeing QPR win at the moment.
> 
> I sat through so many matches when we were absolute dogs**t under the likes of Ray Harford and with people like Paul Bruce, Matthew Brazier and Mark Perry in the squad and I never felt like this.
> 
> The club isn’t ours anymore but moreso than that – football is just properly gash these days.
> 
> I mean really gash.
> 
> football generally.
> 
> I hate nearly everything about it these days….
> 
> I hate the Prem and the myth that it is exciting this year. ManCity breaking into the top four isn’t exciting. They spent loads of money. It’s no more exciting that Nameless C*** getting to number 1 in the charts after winning the X-Factor.
> 
> I hate the myth of Arsene’s kids. Buying some French kid when he’s 17, playing him in the League Cup and then selling him when he’s 20 after about 3 appearances in the league is NOTHING SPECIAL.
> I hate hearing about Liverpool/Man Utd’s debt but nothing ever happening about it. A club needs to go to the wall for the money thing to change but it doesn’t happen. Why the **** are Charlton, Leeds and Southampton still in business?
> 
> I hate Frank Lampard’s stupid f’ing face. I hate John Terry being England captain when he’s CLEARLY AN OAF.
> 
> I hate the England team.
> 
> I hate young exciting wingers who have nothing but pace. Tony Scully had nothing but pace.
> 
> I hate the FA Cup. There may be little shocks like last night but for the most part you know who’s going to win it. Unless a team throws away all their financial security to win it a la Pompey.
> 
> I hate Harry f’ing Redknapp. And Jamie Redknapp. And Louise Redknapp. And the Wii.
> 
> I hate James Nesbitt, Eammon Holmes and f***ing everyone.
> 
> I hate Gary Lineker and Alan Shearer.
> 
> I hate Garth Crooks.
> 
> I hate Garth Brooks for that matter.
> 
> I hate Sky Sports.
> 
> I hate that when a lower league player beats 10 players and chips the keeper it doesn’t matter but if Rooney scores from more than 20 yards it’s amazing.
> 
> I hate that everything football related has to have ‘Club Foot’ playing behind it.
> 
> I hate that female sports journos are now mandatory.
> 
> I hate Mark Lawrensen for not coming out. ‘I do like a big man at the back’. I bet you do.
> 
> I hate any advert that portrays football to be about anything other than pain and disappointment.
> 
> I hate any advert that mentions pies at football.
> 
> I hate Lee Hughes and the fact that he makes a living from the game. I hate Marlon King and any team that signs him when he gets out. I hate that it’ll probably be us.
> 
> I hate Phil Brown.
> 
> I hate ‘well the ball is a lot lighter now and will cause goalkeepers real problems this summer’ before EVERY F’ING TOURNAMENT.
> 
> I hate that Kieron Dyer earned more in the time I took to write this post than I’ll earn this month.
> 
> I hate Adrian Durham, Ian Wright and Alan Brazil.
> 
> I hate Gazza. Either die or shut up. Stop f’ing lingering.
> 
> I hate that a comeback from 4-0 down at half time (TWICE) means nothing because we aren’t f’ing scouse.
> 
> I hate Leeds.
> 
> I hate Roy Keane.
> 
> I hate grown men wearing football shirts of their team whilst shopping on a saturday when their team is playing at home.
> 
> I hate that I don’t hate Roy Hodgson.
> 
> I hate Jermaine Beckford and any player who has neck tattoos.
> 
> I hate songs being inappropriately taken as club anthems and then sung in a manly way. ‘I’m forever blowing bubbles….’. Gaylords.
> 
> I hate Danny Dyer and anyone he’s ever interviewed.
> 
> I hate the book ‘Cass’ by Cass Pennant. It is honestly the stupidest thing I’ve ever read. Chapter 1: Millwall. ‘Yeah we took 50 to Millwall. They had 1000 in their mob but we ran ‘em up and down the street’. Chapter 2: Liverpool. ‘Yeah we took 50 to Liverpool. They had 2000 in their mob but we ran ‘em up and down the street’. Fk me… Jade Goody’s autobiography is probably better. Even her non-ghost written one.
> 
> I hate that all good youngsters end their careers at Spurs before they start.'


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Type 'Garth Crooks idiot' into google and you get a lot more hits than you would with most other famous faces. :lol There's actually some articles about the stupidest things he's ever said lol.


"I can't stand the term 'impact player' largely because I don't know what they do! However, Edin Dzeko is proving to have an impact on games."

Vintage Crooks. :cole3



Spoiler:  The man behind the magic


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is that Crooks doing an Undertaker impression?

And that letter was funny, yet very true. Even the Spurs bit :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You guys need to leave Garth alone. He was fantastic in Live and Let Die. And he also taught Rooney how to play:






Reading that autocue like a BOSS




WWE_TNA said:


> Bubzeh :lol, hopefully next season we get someone along the lines of the forza twins.


Or Samee & MNM? :robben2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> who the fuck doesn't like white bread? that's like saying oxygen pisses you off





Seabs said:


> *Vintage Irish Jet :cole3*





Rush said:


> Pretty much. Other breads are better for you but white is so much better. Hence why Liverpool fans are white bread according to CGS :side:


Nazis, the lot of you.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

just seen this on twitter, brilliant


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Crooks is awesome as is white bread.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Didn't Crooks state that James Morrison from West Brom should be called up by Roy Hodgson, despite having 20 something Scotland caps?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Didn't Crooks state that James Morrison from West Brom should be called up by Roy Hodgson, despite having 20 something Scotland caps?


Yup. Classic Crooks!


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Didn't Crooks state that James Morrison from West Brom should be called up by Roy Hodgson, despite having 20 something Scotland caps?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> Crooks is awesome as is white bread.


Fact


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Not really sure why there's a bread discussion going on but I'll throw my two cents in and say white is indeed better. Warburtons all the way. (Y) Come at me Kingsmill.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i like wholewheat 

ITS BETTER FOR YOU

score to live


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hovis - best of both (Y)


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Marks and Spencers Sub Rolls are the GOAT.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Marks and Spencers? You posh twat


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Alex you should check out M&S "£10 dine in for two" deal, a meal and a nice bottle of wine for a tenner. I'm sure you and your boyfriend would love it (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't get me wrong wholemeal is great aswell but sometimes you get some shitty seed ones.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Alex you should check out M&S "£10 dine in for two" deal, a meal and a nice bottle of wine for a tenner. I'm sure you and your boyfriend would love it (Y)


This made me chuckle because my mate in uni used to regularly do this last year with a housemate and he's from St Helens like Alex :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

In :fergie's trophy parade speech, it was a nice touch by him telling the crowd that u-21s are playing liverpool tomorrow at old trafford, and encouraged them to go


cheer up wayne


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

what a dumbass

who the hell chooses the retirement of his coach and title celebration to announce he wants to leave


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> In :fergie's trophy parade speech, it was a nice touch by him telling the crowd that u-21s are playing liverpool tomorrow at old trafford, and encouraged them to go


Yeah, that was awesome. You just know he's doing everything he can to leave the club in the best condition possible.

And he has. We got a load of good players. We've also got plenty of players Moyes can sell to bring ones he wants in.

I can't imagine a better condition for the club to be in for a new manager to come in.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I can ep

EDIT - Damn, misread that :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

just seen this on twitter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter


The look on his face, Soon........



Fucking lol at wayne.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> cheer up wayne


:hayden Chin up, Wayne.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter


It's a pity this pic isn't a little clearer. It would have made a great smilie :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

why does moyes have such a rape face


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I suspect the answer is in the question :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

you can tell Moyes isn't used to smiling, he's like me whenever I try to smile - always looks like I'm ready to penetrate.

whether I actually am is irrelevant. (no alexhumph)


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Through a combination of good fortune, timing, an understanding boss & food poisoning I was able to go to the Utd game yesterday with my mate. Absolutely phenomenal moment and the best crowd I have ever been in. During Sir Alex's speech everybody around were choking back tears. Everything about it was perfect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Why would wayne want to leave now, think it over wayne.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> Why would wayne want to leave now, think it over wayne.


He's gone.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


>


Quoting to hopefully start a trend of this gif being on every page, I'm not exactly sober right now and I cannot stop staring at it. 

Moyes, despite his creepy face, is now making sense to me. I'm really coming around to him as a United manager, whether it's just my internal bias towards the club (it is) or I can make a good case for him being boss, I think he has a real chance of being successful.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If we don't buy Ronaldo or Bale we're going to have the worst wingers in the league. Zaha and current Valencia	:matt


Even Downing might be an upgrade. POOR US.




lol ok i took it too far


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> If we don't buy Ronaldo or Bale we're going to have the worst wingers in the league. Zaha and current Valencia	:matt
> 
> 
> Even Downing might be an upgrade. POOR US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok i took it too far




Who say's we need to play with wingers :moyes1

Carrick 
Cleverley
New CM
Kagawa

RVP
Lewa

In Ze diamond formation.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I don't get all the hate for Rooney, he seems like a nice human being and a proper lad. Nothing wrong with a few granny prostitutes once in a while :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

There is everything wrong with fucking granny hookers :wilkins


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't be so narrow minded :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

just seen another one, dont know if this is from yesterday though :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rousey's sig is rather amazing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

rooney is the type of person where you really wonder where his life would be if there wasnt football


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Rousey's sig is rather amazing.


I agree :heskeymania


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:wilkins

PSG need to hurry up and appoint Benitez, so Ancelotti can go to Madrid and Jose can come back to Chelsea, thus the circle is completed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Rousey's sig is rather amazing.


:heskeymania



Snowman said:


> I agree :heskeymania


:heskeymania



Joel said:


> :wilkins
> 
> PSG need to hurry up and appoint Benitez, so Ancelotti can go to Madrid and Jose can come back to Chelsea, thus the circle is completed.


We'll take Acenlotti (AKA Bushy GOD) thanks :brodgers


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just realised I get this BT Sport deal and can watch Ligue 1 and all that stuff. :mark: Problem being, if I watch, I have to deal with Jake Humphrey... : oppositeofmark:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The Wilf is coming.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> If we don't buy Ronaldo or Bale we're going to have the worst wingers in the league. Zaha and current Valencia	:matt












all a part of the plan


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*To be the best gif on a page with that horse gif is quite the accomplishment.

haribo won the gifs :brodgers*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Haribo wins most things.


(Fanboy) but no **** like alex.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

See ya Mancini.

Officially sacked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This news saddens me.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Didn't see that coming :brodgers

oh and inb4Pellegrini


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Great pic of the celebrations in Manchester today.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hmph.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Normally I say managers need time. But Mancini has seriously under achieved this year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He fucked up terribly this year. There is no denying this. Not entirely his fault. The team needed wingers desperately and he wasn't given any. Well he was given Scott Sinclair... Yeah, they weren't given any.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Horrible treatment.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I would have given him another year to at least give him a chance of winning the title back now that Fergie's gone. Man City want success right now though so not surprised to see him go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Could have let the man have an Etihad farewell. I mean it's just one more fucking week.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Harsh. Always kind of liked Mancini.

Just waiting for a slow Spurs start to next season after Bale is sold and for Wenger to sell (insert Arsenal's best player) and the fans to get on his back.

Then we will win the managerial stability :brodgers


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I never really rated him, but this is classless.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Apparently by the end of this season Brendan Rodgers will be something like the 7th longest serving manager in the league. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Gutted.

They might actually push on and draw 1 game against us next season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Really hope Arsene sees this as a genuine chance, City, Chelaea and United all with new managers. Spend a lot of money on some real world class players and we could of have a shot.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BBC reporter is saying Mancini is getting a £28m payoff


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> Really hope Arsene sees this as a genuine chance, City, Chelaea and United all with new managers. Spend a lot of money on some real world class players and we could of have a shot.


Would think a new manager at City is going to have plenty of freedom to splash out as well. Arsenal board will be happy to have another quiet window while Wenger continues to keep the balance sheet looking tidy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

At least we don't have to hear City fans singing that annoying Mancini song now. :bridge

Don't rate Mancini as a manager tbh. Came out with some really negative comments last season when his team were in a slump and Man Utd took over at the top of the table towards the end of the season (temporarily). Wasted too much time on Balotelli. Just seems overly grumpy at times, even when his team scores. 

Surprised the board didn't wait until after the last 2 league games like Joel said though. Maybe Sheikhy and co are worried about losing second place to Chelsea. :mancini1


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Absolutely fucking gutted, can't even give him a send off against Norwich.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> BBC reporter is saying Mancini is getting a £28m payoff


:shaq


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That figure can't be right, surely not.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

united twitter account has just posted this


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rodgers now the 7th longest serving manager in the prem. :lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sir Alex sees one last rival off.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking hell that's rough. One game. Snides.

Enter Benitez. :moyes1:jose:wenger


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We're fucking clueless:cuss:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If Benitez goes there, then they may as well just give us the title now.

It will be Pellegrini though and he's going to do a fine job.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck it, tenner on Mourinho, why not?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> We're fucking clueless:cuss:


Unless I'm forgetting something obvious, that '2nd highest spending' figure just doesn't seem right. The Torres transfer etc pushing Chelsea into 1st?

Thought City would sack him, but didn't expect them to do it before the end of the season. Bizarre, really.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rafa would still do better in the champions league then Mancini.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is JOAL.com reporting :fergie to City?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



T-C said:


> Sir Alex sees one last rival off.


I was just saying that & guess who takes over at mcfc in there last 2 pl games of this season, Brian Kidd. How ironic is that?

Not his biggest fan but thought deserved at least another season & better "send off" but very classless to shove him out door like have done exactly year ago since there PL title win, also looks like lot of mcfc youth coaches are being given rpthe boot to, few them have being a part of mcfc in playing aspect before taking up a coaching role there as well, completely ruthless tear up from top to bottom at that club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> We're fucking clueless:cuss:


:lmao who made that?? We won the FA cup in Fergie's 3rd full season, and runners is is considered an achievement? :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wow, a year to the day since Agueroooooooo's goal and having come 2nd in the league and FA Cup. Harsh treatment for Roberto. It's a shame that this doesn't even come as a surprise though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Is JOAL.com reporting :fergie to City?


no, :fergie is going to Blackburn to bring them back into the premier league

City is going to be managed by martinez

bet you didnt see that coming


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> no, :fergie is going to Blackburn to bring them back into the premier league
> 
> *City is going to be managed by martinez
> 
> bet you didnt see that coming*


Sure we're big enough?


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> no, :fergie is going to Blackburn to bring them back into the premier league
> 
> City is going to be managed by martinez
> 
> bet you didnt see that coming


 And who will manage Wigan?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> :lmao who made that?? We won the FA cup in Fergie's 3rd full season, and runners is is considered an achievement? :lmao


Didn't even take in the FA Cup thing. Didn't we also finished in 2nd place in Fergie's second season in charge? That must warrant a place on the picture... utterly bizarre.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

paul scholes

hes not doing anything right?

essentially we're turning the premier league into a game of musical chairs


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Didn't even take in the FA Cup thing. Didn't we also finished in 2nd place in Fergie's second season in charge? That must warrant a place on the picture... utterly bizarre.


yep, the vital runners up trophy should have been included, also we shared the Charity Shield with Liverpool in 90, we might as well chuck that in as well


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #WellDoneFA (ft. Gunner making an ass out of himself ...... again)*



Nige™ said:


> You can't imagine how bad he was when I saw him at Ewood the other weekend. He was up against out 4th/5th choice left back and didn't do a thing. He's a big tart, he really is. He'll need more than a year before he's close to being ready for United. He needs to go on loan with Powell. It's a shame how Powell's been treated. I very much doubt there's been no loan interest in him.


Hey Nige, how'd that GOAT 5th choice LB get on in the playoffs? 8*D


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Managed 133 PL games

Won 82 of them

SACKED

lolfootball


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

more city staff getting the sack

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...3723529?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

not as bad as Jose's

managed 185 games, won 124, won 3 cups and 2 titles, broke a fuckton of records..... sacked

little surprise Roman finally wised up and decided to try and bring him back


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I wouldn't mind Martinez at Norwich. Gets his teams playing good football and has kept Wigan up for a few seasons while they've been selling their best players and have had a negative net spend. He also knows how to win a cup. We have a far better budget at Norwich, but it's never going to happen because Hughton won't lose his job this summer and Martinez will move on to another similar sized/bigger sized club before Hughton's moved on/moves on.



Snowman said:


> I agree :heskeymania





ROUSEY said:


> :heskeymania
> 
> 
> 
> :heskeymania


:heskeymania

:heskeymania

:heskeymania


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> not as bad as Jose's
> 
> managed 185 games, won 124, won 3 cups and 2 titles, broke a fuckton of records..... sacked
> 
> little surprise Roman finally wised up and decided to try and bring him back


Did you hear about Real going for Anchelotti?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

yeah, just a question of if Real are willing to pay out carlo's contract

In regards to Jose leaving, he doesnt wanna be there and they dont want him, so they can broker some sort of release


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Does Kiz still love Txiki?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Loving our 3 sigs :lmao

:brodgers





























:heskeymania


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sucks. 

Now City will make it past the group stages in Europe.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

No sympathy. How did you get the job Mancini?



Irish Jet said:


> Hey Nige, how'd that GOAT 5th choice LB get on in the playoffs? 8*D


Going back a week or so to pick that up, wow well done you! Pretty sad you felt the need to do that but hey ho.

I was just saying he was an absolute joke that day. He was. Palace fans will tell you how crap he's been until tonight I guess. I was out, I didn't see it, but you win right now he's had a good night and you can pull this up? Good for you man! Pretty sad you'd go to that level to attempt to prove a point like. . .


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mourinho and Ronaldo are coming to City. Prepare your anus, Moyes.

:mourinho


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

JBL mentioned Wigan beating City on Raw. :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

A pic I saw on Redcafe.










That's some sturdy scaffolding.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

he lost the players, he lost the staff. some of the stuff coming out now is all that he was rude, impatient and aggressive.

once you lose the players, you cannot have a job. it's been in the pipeline since february apparently. mansour got sick of his attitude and you could see in performances that they weren't playing as a team. ideally he would've seen out the season, but management were stuck between a rock and a hard place. he may have been given the option, he may have rejected it, i don't know.

fans will never forget the success that he brought, but after reading about how things have become with him and players/staff, it was time to go.

the amazing irony of the media making him out to be some sort of martyr after putting him up on the cross in the first place is fucking astounding. any chance to take a shot at city i suppose. pellegrini will instantly be deemed as crap and terrible and we'll be off on that cycle again.

there was a twitter screenshot somewhere from the kit manager that summed up perfectly why he was getting the boot:










seemed to be the widespread opinion on him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

werent you against it at first?

but i do agree, the hypocrisy is hilarious. the same weirdos who bitched about mancini are the ones who are attacking city for sacking him

seriously, be consistent


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i was against it, yes. but i had no idea about the unrest that he had caused. that was fully evident against wigan. i called it right there and then after that game that he had to go.

it has nothing to do with his management success, it has to do with his management of people. he pissed off the sheikh. you don't come back from that at all. any time you lose the players, you have to be sacked, your position become untenable.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So it turns out that Mancini was a poor man manager? Well colour me surprised!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> i was against it, yes. but i had no idea about the unrest that he had caused. that was fully evident against wigan. i called it right there and then after that game that he had to go.
> 
> it has nothing to do with his management success, it has to do with his management of people. he pissed off the sheikh. you don't come back from that at all. any time you lose the players, you have to be sacked, your position become untenable.


so avb's sacking was justified?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

if he put himself into the same situation as bobby then yes it was.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

well he had completely lost the locker room, underperformed like crazy and pissed off abra

so yeah


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nice to see police allowing hundreds of people to stand on scaffolding but not in a million pound stadium.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Not too surprised Mancini has gone. He had obviously lost the dressing room from the performance on Saturday. I was watching Goals on Sunday last week and Lescott was on and you could tell he didnt respect him or particularly like him so it doesnt massively surprise me he has gone.

He will always be remembered as the person who bought them their first title and really started what could be a period of dominance but I dont know whether he is the person to lead them to the next level. Although they won the title last year it was a hell of a lot closer than it should have been and although Fergie deserves some of the credit for that Mancinis failings have to come into it as well.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't think at this time anyone should really feel sympathy for Mancini, or give City hassle for sacking him. Perfect time for them to sever. It's slightly ironic that a part of his sacking wasn't his fault. A club like Manchester City shouldn't be signing lethargy like Garcia, inexperience like Sinclair and a very raw player who pisses green in Rodwell. Then throw in the other half is his fault, with some terrible attitude, blaming players rather than himself (obviously was preparing for a new job at that point) and the wrong tactics for a good number of their games against lower opposition.

Pellegrini should be their focus. Done nicely with youth, overachieved with two clubs and brought out the best in players who had their best days a decade ago (Saviola, Joaquin, RSC). If they don't get him, I'd be curious to see who else is possible. Laurent Blanc? Actually can't think of any more, who are in a loose position with their current club/out of a job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i don't understand at all this stability stuff

why keep a manager for the purpose of 'stability' if keeping them will bring further instability? isn't that kind of counter productive?


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> *Newcastle's Alan Pardew says 'losing' comments were a joke*
> 
> Alan Pardew says his comments about not caring if Newcastle lose 4-0 to Arsenal on Sunday were a joke.
> 
> The Newcastle manager made the remarks after the 2-1 win at QPR had secured their Premier League safety.
> 
> Arsenal are still vying for the final Champions League place with Tottenham.
> 
> "I know people will have picked up on my comments about not caring about the result against Arsenal, which were, of course, a joke," Pardew told the club website.
> 
> "It is definitely not the case that I would be happy for us to lose 4-0 against Arsenal on Sunday. I simply want our players and fans to be able to enjoy the game without looking over their shoulders.
> 
> "Even though we are now safe, we will be putting in the same effort that we would for any other Premier League game."
> 
> Newcastle lost 3-0 to Sunderland and 6-0 to Liverpool before a draw against West Ham and victory at QPR made them safe.


Hey Mags and GL, it was only a joke. Everything's cool now right guys (Y)


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Got to feel sympathy for Tottenham fans. Newcastle aren't winning, or drawing, and you can probably guarantee they aren't going to try either.



Kiz said:


> i don't understand at all this stability stuff
> 
> why keep a manager for the purpose of 'stability' if keeping them will bring further instability? isn't that kind of counter productive?


Comes across as the type of comments you find in comment sections on media boards. In other words, people who pay no attention, don't have a good memory & you could probably say they don't have a good education either. Especially the ones on goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










Moyes, Giggs and Fergie pictured leaving a meeting


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Unless I'm forgetting something obvious, that '2nd highest spending' figure just doesn't seem right.


It isn't. City spent more than Chelsea. Only about 10m more, but still. So nearly everything from that picture is wrong. :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I won't be surprised if Mourinho went to City and Pellegrini went to Chelsea. Mourinho to City seems, more or less, a Mourinho style move.

On Mancini's sacking, it was classless. At least wait until the season is over. Also, City have won a Prem and FA Cup under him and that's the best success they've had in eons. It's not like City were a top-4 club--when he came around either. I think he deserved one more season, but with Txixi expecting Barcelona-esque football...




Joel said:


> If Benitez goes there, then they may as well just give us the title now.
> 
> It will be Pellegrini though and he's going to do a fine job.


Like how he spent 200 million at Madrid and won them the CL and La Liga? Wait...




JOAL.com said:


> not as bad as Jose's
> 
> managed 185 games, won 124, won 3 cups and 2 titles, broke a fuckton of records..... sacked
> 
> little surprise Roman finally wised up and decided to try and bring him back


Jose was sacked for the "boring" football he pioneered at Chelsea and it was fine at that--if he didn't go around spending hundreds of millions for that boring football. Abramovich wanted "sexy" football and that's why he was ready to do *anything* for Pep, but I guess--Jose is the answer now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

yeah, got one season and broke the points record, only to be beaten by the best manager in the world to the record just after, then unceremoniously dumped because perez hated him from the start and got rid of 2 players he wanted to keep in snejider and robben

lets ignore that he managed the last team to break the big 2 stranglehold and was a bee's dick away from a cl semi final with malaga, and that san lorenzo fans still refer to him as a god.

but lets base his career on one season at the most overreactive club in the universe.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thing is that the Real Madrid job was the biggest in his career. Now, the City job would be the second biggest and he has failed before at Madrid. Yes, most do fail at Madrid these days, but you can't justify not getting past the KO stage of the CL after spending 200 million.

About the "big two" dominance, Benitez is the only manager to have taken a third team to La Liga and not once but TWICE. Then, what happened at Inter and where is he now?

Such isolated comparisons won't serve any purpose.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Pellegrini later reflected on his frustration at not being able to build a team at Real Madrid – due to the Galácticos policy at Real Madrid: "I didn't have a voice or a vote at Madrid. They sign the best players, but not the best players needed in a certain position. It’s no good having an orchestra with the 10 best guitarists if I don’t have a pianist. Real Madrid have the best guitarists, but if I ask them to play the piano they won’t be able to do it so well. He [Pérez] sold players that I considered important. We didn't win the Champions League because we didn't have a squad properly structured to be able to win it.

he's an exceptional manager regardless of ONE SEASON in his career and i back him in to do very well. he won't be faced with the same ridiculous circumstances that befall anyone who manages at madrid. he won't be expected to win everything in his path, he'll be given time and money to build the squad he wants, without a rampaging dictator like perez telling him who he should buy and sell.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> well he had completely lost the locker room, underperformed like crazy and pissed off abra
> 
> so yeah


He didn't piss off Abramovich. Abramovich was said to be upset he had to sack him so early. But he lost the majority of the dressing room, so that was it.



Razor King said:


> Like how he spent 200 million at Madrid and won them the CL and La Liga? Wait...


Yeah, Pellegrini did a crap job. He should have beaten arguably the best team ever assembled. FOR SHAME.


----------



## kingfunkel

Let's not forget he was only 3 points off Barcelona who at the time were incredible. Had Barcelona not had a phenomenal season he would of won La Liga that year. 
He's a great manager, don't judge his abilities because of 1 season at Madrid where he did nothing but put out a team with the best individuals possible. Always getting undermined by not just the board but also Raul and not able to buy his own players or the ones he'd like.

For me Mancini should of been sacked. If you spend 100s of millions you should not have to sign another player for 4-5 years with possibly just 1 or 2 tweaks during each summer. He managed to sign in the summer and weaken the team he already had. Yes he has won the league, fa cup etc. but he was wanting to spend even more money not to win the league but to catch Man united. They were already infront of them during the summer, sold a few and signed a few but somehow went backwards.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

City should go for Heynckes if he'll listen.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm nervous for the Wigan vs Arsenal game and I don't even support either FFS :lmao.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

some abuse thrown at Pellegrini. Lol.

he's one of the best out there. City will be very lucky if they can get him.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

While I would enjoy seeing the mackems go down I can't help but hope Arsenal crush Wigan tonight.


----------



## kingfunkel

Green Light said:


> While I would enjoy seeing the mackems go down I can't help but hope Arsenal crush Wigan tonight.


I'm one of the few who would rather have a derby than not have one! It's a special occasion that I'd want next season minus the horse punching and riots


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Mancini sacked? Called it long ago

:hayden2

Simple matter of the fact is he wasn't good enough at this level and his man management appeared from the outside to be terrible. Them quotes that Kiz posted only seem to back that up. He'd do great at an Arsenal, just not at the level City are at now. He did well getting them where they were but he peaked. People forget that City really shouldn't have been handed that title back last season. Yes they won, but they also choked it away pretty hard before Utd returned the favour. They deserved to win that season but it was another case of Mancini not being good enough at the highest level. I'm not trying to take anything away from their title win btw. Like I said they deserved it, but don't forget how they threw it away at one stage. May seem harsh after winning the league with City but we all know managers get kept and sacked based on meeting objectives these days. Mancini didn't meet any. Unless finishing 2nd was an objective. Cup Final was the final nail in the coffin but I'm not sure he would have stayed anyway, especially if the talk of unrest behind the scenes is true. Still backing Jose to be there next season. Can't back down now after so many months. Pellegrini would be a great option though. No experience in England though. Similar(ish) position to Moyes being in relatively uncharted waters. I expect both new managers to get big financial backing to kickstart them too. Chelsea will probably end up in the same position too.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The Sheiks took over 5 years ago in September. They've spent 500 million+ in the team so the least they'd expect would be to play well in Europe and at least to have gotten past the group stages by now.

Fair enough, ridiculously hard group this year. But you make up for that loss elsewhere and they had a fairly crap challenge to United this year, who shouldn't really win the league in mid-April.

5 years after Abramovich took over Chelsea were in a CL final and had been in a couple of semi-finals.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Viduka has started his UEFA Pro License. He'll be the next Fergie imo.










Soon


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Seems more interested in being the next Rafa Benitez to me.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Not qualifying from that group wasn't the disappointment. The disappointment was finishing 4th to Ajax with that squad.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



BANKSY said:


> Nice to see police allowing hundreds of people to stand on scaffolding but not in a million pound stadium.


Hey you, stop thinking logically and employing common sense in this matter. Its almost as if you're implying the current guidelines might be antiquated and baseless in their logic!


As for Mancini, bit snide to dump him before the final home game and deny him that opportunity to be given a send off by the fans who'll remember him as a man who delivered them a trophy that many would never have expected when they were battling the likes of Macclesfield at the turn of the millenium. Based on the comments coming out it does his appear his position was untennable the minute he lost the respect and ability to motivate his players to play to their full potential. Pellegrini could be a great success based on his track record at smaller clubs and the Madrid farce being attributed to the laughable way Madrid is run rather than anything to do with Pellegrini. If the owners give him time and don't interfere in his decision making and running of the club (which unless I'm forgetting something doesn't seem to be a worry) he could easily establish a long term plan to create a balanced squad with depth and cover in the right positions and maximising the best out of the players he has at his disposal.

Or he could be total codswollop. But that's the beauty and intrigue of football.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm nervous for the Arsenal vs Wigan game as well. We need to win or otherwise we will not get qualified for the Champions League next year. We need to be concentrated throughout the match. We need to be very solid on the back because Wigan is very dangerous. Come on Arsenal.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

City had the lowest points total of all time for an english club in the group stage this season. Embarrassing really despite a tough group with the money spent and talent they have.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

City new directors do not like Mourinho. And Mourinho doesn't like them after they picked the Barcelona B rookie as manager over him. He won't be going there.



Parison Sapphire said:


> I'm nervous for the Wigan vs Arsenal game and I don't even support either FFS :lmao.


It has massive implications on Spurs though. It makes sense.



BANKSY said:


> City had the lowest points total of all time for an english club in the group stage this season. Embarrassing really despite a tough group with the money spent and talent they have.


They only manage a few more coefficient points than Birmingham in their Europa League campaign last season... as a Championship team...

I knew Mancini was a fraud when I saw him throw on all four strikers with no shape at all away to Ajax.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11703116-post301.html

If Wigan go down then :clap

*Rush*, I hope you lumped some money on that...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

oh come on, i think the QPR and reading part was fairly obvious

and wigan isnt out, not yet


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Not many people in that thread predicted that QPR would go down to be fair. A lot of people said Southampton and Swansea as well. As far as Wigan goes I did say _if_.

Yeah the Reading one seemed like an obvious guess and that has been proven completely correct.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> oh come on, i think the QPR and reading part was fairly obvious
> 
> and wigan isnt out, not yet


Well that was posted back in August so back then maybe not as obvious and to be honest back then I thought they would be in a comfortable mid-table position at this point.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

southampton, stoke and norwich to all be disqualified and related (in norwich's case)/relegated

joal.com. score to live.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hey, I thought that the FA/premier league were trying to encourage "family atmospheres" at grounds on match days now?

Your prediction was easily the worst of the lot Kiz :lol


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lucky I'm not a betting man, thought West Ham would get relegated comfortably. For that matter I thought West Brom might be border line as well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11703116-post301.html
> 
> If Wigan go down then :clap
> 
> *Rush*, I hope you lumped some money on that...


sadly i didn't  could've been gold jerry, gold.



JOAL.com said:


> oh come on, i think the QPR and reading part was fairly obvious
> 
> and wigan isnt out, not yet


:hayden3 what did you predict redead?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Look who rolled up to Uniteds end of season party apparently




Spoiler: strechy stretch


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Fucking hell, spoiler tags!*

Not surprised to see Alex posting large close up pictures of men










I wonder what the odds would have been at the bookies for that prediction that Rush made :hmm:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You could have gotten roughly 30/1 on those three being relegated at the start of the season. Wigan were evens, Reading 7/4 and QPR 9/2.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just looked at the table after 10 games this season where Wigan were 13'th on 11 points the same amount as Liverpool, also Chelsea were in 2'nd only a point behind United.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11703116-post301.html
> 
> If Wigan go down then :clap
> 
> *Rush*, I hope you lumped some money on that...


But he originally said Bolton not Wigan. :hayden3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao haribo that's a pearler of a rep pic


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I didn't realise how big it was :wilkins


/that's what she said


Looking through the old thread, found Devil's Magazine again.


















Fergie as Cena, Howard Webb as Kane :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> David Moyes has promised to uphold Manchester United's traditions of bringing young players into the first team.
> 
> The Everton manager is replacing Sir Alex Ferguson at the Old Trafford helm on 1 July and will be paying close attention to the Academy and the younger players below the senior squad.
> 
> It is clear that the Scot is aware of the need to develop English talent and this is an area where United currently excel. The likes of Phil Jones, Tom Cleverley, Danny Welbeck and Chris Smalling are already established internationals but there are plenty more with potential further down the production line.
> 
> Wilfried Zaha is joining the club in the summer from Crystal Palace while Nick Powell was personally scouted by Moyes, according to reports at the time, during his stay at Crewe Alexandra. Warren Joyce's Under-21 side, in action against Liverpool at Old Trafford on Tuesday night, also includes a number of bright Englishmen with Tom Thorpe, Larnell Cole, Ryan Tunnicliffe and Jesse Lingard all mainstays of the successful team.
> 
> Everton's youngsters were unlucky to lose out to a late goal at Tottenham in the other semi-final of the Barclays Under-21 Premier League this week and the Merseysiders edged United out of a last-four spot in the Under-18 competition by virtue of a superior goal difference.
> 
> "Manchester United have always relied hugely on young players and my priority will always be to promote these talents," Moyes is quoted as saying by the Daily Mail during his address to the Cambridge Union on Monday night.
> 
> "It is the right way to go. We need to be producing better English players and we are working to find the solutions. My aim would be to develop these young English players and get more and more coming through.
> 
> "[However] There are issues to resolve. How do we get them more games at a competitive level? I like the Spanish model where there is a B team playing in the lower divisions. Could we implement the same here? That would be a starting point.
> 
> "Three years ago, I wanted to get the young Everton team into the Conference, as it would be a good place to compete. The FA told us we would have to start from the bottom - in division 27 or something!"


great to hear, hopefully he keeps using homegrown players, especially to keep at least one homegrown player in the matchday squad, as has been for the past 3,640 games (great stat)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11703116-post301.html
> 
> If Wigan go down then :clap
> 
> *Rush*, I hope you lumped some money on that...


As I recall Rush predicted Villa to go down when people were predicting the whole table at the start of the season :darren Still could be right though I guess Hutz


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> Look who rolled up to Uniteds end of season party apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: strechy stretch


No.

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/399291/Everton-players-let-their-hair-down-at-David-Moyes-farewell-supper


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Huh Mancini gome eh. Only surprised that they decided to do it now and not after this weekend. may as well have seen the season out. Still on to the next one for City.i just hope the Citeh owners don't become a Roman 2.0


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Not confident for tonight. Not at all. :sad:




Seabs said:


> *Mancini sacked? Called it long ago
> 
> :hayden2
> 
> Simple matter of the fact is he wasn't good enough at this level and his man management appeared from the outside to be terrible. Them quotes that Kiz posted only seem to back that up. He'd do great at an Arsenal, just not at the level City are at now. He did well getting them where they were but he peaked. People forget that City really shouldn't have been handed that title back last season. Yes they won, but they also choked it away pretty hard before Utd returned the favour. They deserved to win that season but it was another case of Mancini not being good enough at the highest level. I'm not trying to take anything away from their title win btw. Like I said they deserved it, but don't forget how they threw it away at one stage. May seem harsh after winning the league with City but we all know managers get kept and sacked based on meeting objectives these days. Mancini didn't meet any. Unless finishing 2nd was an objective. Cup Final was the final nail in the coffin but I'm not sure he would have stayed anyway, especially if the talk of unrest behind the scenes is true. Still backing Jose to be there next season. Can't back down now after so many months. Pellegrini would be a great option though. No experience in England though. Similar(ish) position to Moyes being in relatively uncharted waters. I expect both new managers to get big financial backing to kickstart them too. Chelsea will probably end up in the same position too.*


Heck no. We'd be somewhere in 8th spot with Mancini.




Joel said:


> Yeah, Pellegrini did a crap job. He should have beaten arguably the best team ever assembled. FOR SHAME.


I get that and all, but getting knocked out in the KO stages of the CL after having spent 200 million doesn't bode well. He wasn't responsible for the transfers but when you've got two WPOTYs in the same team and that team's name is Real Madrid, surely that's the least you can do.

Pellegrini is a good manager. There is no doubt. It's not like City will crumble now, but I just cannot buy into the fact that Pellegrini is an automatic upgrade. For all the dissing Mancini gets for his CL accomplishments, it's worthwhile noting what Pellegrini did with Madrid. When you consider that these are City's first few seasons in the CL too in a long, long time--it's not entirely surprising.

City weren't a top-4 side when the Sheik came along, unlike Chelsea. Ten years ago, if anybody had claimed that they'd win the Prem, FA Cup, and be a regular in the CL, they'd have given their arm for it. It's just now--all of a sudden--it's like City's birth right to win the League every season.

Also, if City were really serious in retaining the League, what the heck were the Barca boys doing when SAF went out and bought in van Persie and Kagawa--one world class player and another amazing talent? Remember, City won it on goal difference, so with two such acquisitions and SAF's career record, you'd expect United to strike back with a bang. You don't add Maicon, Sinclair, etc and expect to retain the League when your challenger--who lost on mere GD--goes on and strengthens in the right areas.

Mancini paid for all round ignorance at City. His own behavior and man management skills were poor. I will admit that, but I'd like to think Mancini deserved another season. He had clicked on all the right spots since coming: getting them CL, winning the FA Cup, and winning the League. This season, he failed, but it's hardly anything.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> Not confident for tonight. Not at all. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck no. We'd be somewhere in 8th spot with Mancini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that and all, but getting knocked out in the KO stages of the CL after having spent 200 million doesn't bode well. He wasn't responsible for the transfers but when you've got two WPOTYs in the same team and that team's name is Real Madrid, surely that's the least you can do.
> 
> Pellegrini is a good manager. There is no doubt. It's not like City will crumble now, but I just cannot buy into the fact that Pellegrini is an automatic upgrade. For all the dissing Mancini gets for his CL accomplishments, it's worthwhile noting what Pellegrini did with Madrid. When you consider that these are City's first few seasons in the CL too in a long, long time--it's not entirely surprising.
> 
> City weren't a top-4 side when the Sheik came along, unlike Chelsea. Ten years ago, if anybody had claimed that they'd win the Prem, FA Cup, and be a regular in the CL, they'd have given their arm for it. It's just now--all of a sudden--it's like City's birth right to win the League every season.
> 
> Also, if City were really serious in retaining the League, what the heck were the Barca boys doing when SAF went out and bought in van Persie and Kagawa--one world class player and another amazing talent? Remember, City won it on goal difference, so with two such acquisitions and SAF's career record, you'd expect United to strike back with a bang. You don't add Maicon, Sinclair, etc and expect to retain the League when your challenger--who lost on mere GD--goes on and strengthens in the right areas.
> 
> Mancini paid for all round ignorance at City. His own behavior and man management skills were poor. I will admit that, but I'd like to think Mancini deserved another season. He had clicked on all the right spots since coming: getting them CL, winning the FA Cup, and winning the League. This season, he failed, but it's hardly anything.


:clap:clap Well put sir.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> I get that and all, but getting knocked out in the KO stages of the CL after having spent 200 million doesn't bode well. He wasn't responsible for the transfers but when you've got two WPOTYs in the same team and that team's name is Real Madrid, surely that's the least you can do.
> 
> Pellegrini is a good manager. There is no doubt. It's not like City will crumble now, but I just cannot buy into the fact that Pellegrini is an automatic upgrade. For all the dissing Mancini gets for his CL accomplishments, it's worthwhile noting what Pellegrini did with Madrid. When you consider that these are City's first few seasons in the CL too in a long, long time--it's not entirely surprising.
> 
> City weren't a top-4 side when the Sheik came along, unlike Chelsea. Ten years ago, if anybody had claimed that they'd win the Prem, FA Cup, and be a regular in the CL, they'd have given their arm for it. It's just now--all of a sudden--it's like City's birth right to win the League every season.
> 
> Also, if City were really serious in retaining the League, what the heck were the Barca boys doing when SAF went out and bought in van Persie and Kagawa--one world class player and another amazing talent? Remember, City won it on goal difference, so with two such acquisitions and SAF's career record, you'd expect United to strike back with a bang. You don't add Maicon, Sinclair, etc and expect to retain the League when your challenger--who lost on mere GD--goes on and strengthens in the right areas.
> 
> *Mancini paid for all round ignorance at City. His own behavior and man management skills were poor. I will admit that, but I'd like to think Mancini deserved another season. He had clicked on all the right spots since coming: getting them CL, winning the FA Cup, and winning the League. This season, he failed, but it's hardly anything.*


On the bold, massive contradiction. If his man management has failed, why should he get another sseason regardless of success?

As for Pellegrini, why are you expecting him to work magic in his first season, but allowing Mancini an extra season after losing control of his dressing room, no one in the City set up respecting him? There is something you are missing there.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> Not confident for tonight. Not at all. :sad:


Agreed. It will certainly be an interesting match though.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> Mancini paid for all round ignorance at City. His own behavior and man management skills were poor. I will admit that, but I'd like to think Mancini deserved another season. He had clicked on all the right spots since coming: getting them CL, winning the FA Cup, and winning the League. This season, he failed, but it's hardly anything.


He sure did. The players didn't have the same drive as last year, and he fell out with a fair few of them, and if they wanted him out like is being reported, he had to go. If they weren't going to play for him this season, it wouldn't change next and the owners had to make a change. It's as simple as that. Anyone could see that the intensity wasn't the same this year. It was painfully obvious. Criticising some of them publicly too as strongly as he did with Hart & Nasri was just so stupid.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hopefully its a Wigan win for a bit of drama on the final day of the season


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Seabs said:


> *Mancini sacked? Called it long ago
> 
> :hayden2
> 
> Simple matter of the fact is he wasn't good enough at this level and his man management appeared from the outside to be terrible. Them quotes that Kiz posted only seem to back that up. He'd do great at an Arsenal, just not at the level City are at now. He did well getting them where they were but he peaked. People forget that City really shouldn't have been handed that title back last season. Yes they won, but they also choked it away pretty hard before Utd returned the favour. They deserved to win that season but it was another case of Mancini not being good enough at the highest level. I'm not trying to take anything away from their title win btw. Like I said they deserved it, but don't forget how they threw it away at one stage. May seem harsh after winning the league with City but we all know managers get kept and sacked based on meeting objectives these days. Mancini didn't meet any. Unless finishing 2nd was an objective. Cup Final was the final nail in the coffin but I'm not sure he would have stayed anyway, especially if the talk of unrest behind the scenes is true. Still backing Jose to be there next season. Can't back down now after so many months. Pellegrini would be a great option though. No experience in England though. Similar(ish) position to Moyes being in relatively uncharted waters. I expect both new managers to get big financial backing to kickstart them too. Chelsea will probably end up in the same position too.*


Saying Mancini would do great for Arsenal but he's not good enough for City really doesn't make any sense. Arsenal and City aren't that far apart. We've finished within two places of them for three years running now, and outperformed them in Europe. So I can only assume you've muddled your words there aren't meant that he'd do fine with Arsenal. Even then, I wouldn't agree with it, as I think there are very very few managers that could have coped with the constraints Wenger has had to deal with at Arsenal and do as well as him.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Hopefully its a Wigan win for a bit of drama on the final day of the season


How about shut up :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Desecrated said:


> On the bold, massive contradiction. If his man management has failed, why should he get another sseason regardless of success?
> 
> As for Pellegrini, why are you expecting him to work magic in his first season, but allowing Mancini an extra season after losing control of his dressing room, no one in the City set up respecting him? There is something you are missing there.


I said it there too--he clicked all the spots where he needed to. Manchester f'kin City went and beat United 1-6 at OT. F'kin City won the League over United. Yes, it's not due to Mancini. It's due to the money, but you need somebody to manage the team and Mancini has been doing fine. You can't have great seasons all the time. It's up and down because when you're competing with others, the other factor plays a big role.

Mancini had the right to complain about the people upstairs. You're expecting to retain the League and reach the QF of the CL and what players does Mancini get? Jesus, what were they even thinking?

I also think the whole Txiki/Mancini/Upstairs riddle led to City's poor showing this season. If Pellegrini comes in, that would be a clear indication of Txiki and Soriano getting whom they want. I don't know their exact roles at City, but I agree with what was written in BBC(?), Mancini leaves City proving to have accomplished a lot, but the Barca boys up there have yet to still leave an impact as strong as Roberto's.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> How about shut up :side:


:rvp


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> I said it there too--he clicked all the spots where he needed to. Manchester f'kin City went and beat United 1-6 at OT. F'kin City won the League over United. Yes, it's not due to Mancini. It's due to the money, *but you need somebody to manage the team and Mancini has been doing fine*. You can't have great seasons all the time. It's up and down because when you're competing with others, the other factor plays a big role.
> 
> Mancini had the right to complain about the people upstairs. You're expecting to retain the League and reach the QF of the CL and what players does Mancini get? Jesus, what were they even thinking?
> 
> I also think the whole Txiki/Mancini/Upstairs riddle led to City's poor showing this season. If Pellegrini comes in, that would be a clear indication of Txiki and Soriano getting whom they want. I don't know their exact roles at City, but I agree with what was written in BBC(?), Mancini leaves City proving to have accomplished a lot, but the Barca boys up there have yet to still leave an impact as strong as Roberto's.


He lost the locker room. He didn't manage them fine at all this season. He fought with them at training, criticised them publicly and by all accounts he barely spoke to them. The players wanted him out *apparently*. Judging by player comments and their performances & body language this season it's clear that looked to be the case all along. *The moment you lose the team there's no way back* and that's his fault.

There were other factors too, no doubt, but the bottom line is some of the players didn't want him because of his management. To say he managed them fine is ridiculous. Before this season he did but not this year.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> I said it there too--he clicked all the spots where he needed to. Manchester f'kin City went and beat United 1-6 at OT. F'kin City won the League over United. Yes, it's not due to Mancini. It's due to the money, but you need somebody to manage the team and Mancini has been doing fine. You can't have great seasons all the time. It's up and down because when you're competing with others, the other factor plays a big role.
> 
> *Mancini had the right to complain about the people upstairs. You're expecting to retain the League and reach the QF of the CL and what players does Mancini get? Jesus, what were they even thinking?*
> 
> I also think the whole Txiki/Mancini/Upstairs riddle led to City's poor showing this season. If Pellegrini comes in, that would be a clear indication of Txiki and Soriano getting whom they want. I don't know their exact roles at City, but I agree with what was written in BBC(?), Mancini leaves City proving to have accomplished a lot, but the Barca boys up there have yet to still leave an impact as strong as Roberto's.


That's a one time result.

Underlined - Obviously he wasn't. He got fired because none of the players wanted to play for him. If that wasn't the case, then he might of had one final season.

Bold - Sure, the signings weren't Mancini's problem, but there is a bigger picture to it, which is below. I commented on him losing part of his job a few pages back, because of stuff that wasn't in his control.

City's poor performances are down to Mancini being lethargic tactically, and much easier to expose without the explosive play from Yaya Toure, which Mancini seemed to of neutered. The nagging injuries from David Silva, their strikers going MIA. Teams knew how to play against him, and his stubborn nature stifled any potential for progression under him. His man management was terrible, and when that happens, you have to get rid of the coach or face players revolting. He was a loose tooth causing pain. When that happens, you don't pray that it goes back into it's socket, you yank it out.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Hopefully its a Wigan win for a bit of drama on the final day of the season


Is it wrong that I want spurs to finish outside the top4, just so I hope we can sign Bale in the summer? Know its highy unlikely but I can dream can't I? :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nothing wrong with that Monster, gotta look out for your interests

unfortunately levy was a cunt who WOULDNT SELL US MODRIC

anywho, hoping for a wigan win tonight. Not out of hatred for Arsenal but for love of Wigan! ONE MORE YEAR. ONE MORE YEAR


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> I also think the whole *Txiki*/Mancini/Upstairs riddle led to City's poor showing this season. If Pellegrini comes in, that would be a clear indication of Txiki and Soriano getting whom they want. I don't know their exact roles at City, but I agree with what was written in BBC(?), Mancini leaves City proving to have accomplished a lot, but the Barca boys up there have yet to still leave an impact as strong as Roberto's.


I'm still coming to terms with the revelation that Txiki is pronounced Cheeky.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm hoping for Wigan to either draw, or lose. Just so I know Villa are definitely safe for sure. I don't want to go into the last game of the season thinking we might get relegated.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Arsenal aren't challenging for the title, they're challenging for top 4. That's the difference between them and City.*


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> Nothing wrong with that Monster, gotta look out for your interests
> 
> unfortunately levy was a cunt who WOULDNT SELL US MODRIC
> 
> anywho, hoping for a wigan win tonight. Not out of hatred for Arsenal but for love of Wigan! ONE MORE YEAR. ONE MORE YEAR


I always wondered had Modric not being a complete idiot & spouted his desire to play for Chelsea without telling levy first & doing it on holiday to random interviewer & then going through his agent to tell Levy he wanted move to chelsea then kicking up a fuss when didn't get his way would levy of been more willing to talk? I think you could offered 50m+ for Modric such was levy anger about way saga happened he still would told Chelsea & Roman to kindly jog on.

I know still been unlikely but when teams are dealing with Levy, you got to be be clever & respectful. His a really tough guy to deal with when comes to transfers he makes sure he gets big money he wants in the end, such is his stubbornness (which is one of his best features). But when you dealing with wanting player from spurs & Levy there's a right way & wrong way to do it. Going public & going behind Levy back isn't the way, I think with a player like Bale, everyone knows that without CL football spurs can't keep bale so privately he have sort something out with other clubs, (If bale says to Levy "I'm off now & want stay in PL & join PL side x") Then Levy & interested PL club can talk there that the place to talk to him & thats in in private & by negotiating with everyone there so everyone wins & Levy will get top whack for his player & in case of Bale i cant see Bale costing less then 50M for any side. 

I think this man utd side is missing a special winger & missing a left footed winger to replace Giggs long term, I've said long before now & this season bale was my pick for that role, I actually had conversation with T-C about about it all the way back in 2010 on this forum actually. But I don't even know if Bale be interested in joining us though everybody seems think he rather join Real Madrid.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

inb4 Mancini to Chelsea.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



BANKSY said:


> inb4 Mancini to Chelsea.


:suarez2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Inb4 Fergie to Man. City

:fergie


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Rosicky, Arteta, Ramsey, Cazorla, Walcott, Podolski


As expected.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> As expected.


Is Giroud still suspended?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

if anyone is interested United u-21s vs Liverpool u-21s is free to air on MUTV, last weeks game was lively


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


> Is Giroud still suspended?


Yeah, he's back for the Newcastle game though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*How can it be free on a subscription channel? Unless you mean you can view MUTV without the subscription during the match time. Maybe I'm just being stupid. :hayden2*


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


>


Traizor?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Champzons?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


> Inb4 Fergie to Man. City
> 
> :fergie


The heel turn to end all heel turns.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> Traizor?


The same goes for Champzons then.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I found what Kiz and Rush do on the weekends.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

theyre both equally stupid

a 2 does not equal a T or an I, it is not a magical letter than can do anything


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> theyre both equally stupid
> 
> a 2 does not equal a T or an I, it is not a magical letter than can do anything


2 agr33.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal win tonight please. If Wigan go down we can raid them of some of their decent players
















Yeah I know Joel isn't actually their player, but I'd still rather have him than flappy Currant Bunn the vanilla midget. So glad Ruddy is back from injury, we would have probably been relegated without his 16 appearances in the league this season. We desperately need an upgrade in the reserve keeper department because we might not be so lucky if Ruddy is crocked for a long time again. Kone would be far better than any of our striking options barring the incoming RVW. Wouldn't mind MacArthur, Maloney, or McManaman either, although the last one on that list will probably go to a club that's much bigger than us.

If Sunderland go down we probably wouldn't be able to afford any of their players, that includes transfer fees and wages. The likes of Fletcher, Johnson, Larsson, Sessegnon and Mignolet (wouldn't sign to be a back up anyway) would most likely be out of reach, nothing much else looks worth having apart from Rose who is a Spud and wouldn't sign for us anyway. We would be unlikely to attract Villa's better players such as Bent, Benteke and Lowton and I really wouldn't really be fussed about signing any of the players who would realistically come to us, including the rookie defenders Clark, Baker, Bennett and midfielders such as Bannan and Albrighton who aren't as good as what we already have right now.

Yeah, so Wigan it is. The only negative of that is the league would be losing a weak team who would likely finish below us next season, but we're at the stage where we shouldn't really be worrying about things like that, especially now that McNasty and co are going to release some decent funds for Hughton to spend. The wage structure will remain but it should mean that he can sign 5/6 players who are worth £3million-£4 million each.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BREAKING NEWS: Mr Potato Head has also left his role as assistant manager at Man City.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Mr Potato Head has also left his role as assistant manager at Man City.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Whoever is on the right for Wigan runs like Quasimodo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlexHumph said:


> I found what Kiz and Rush do on the weekends.


nah, but this is Kiz






he's just waiting for a mate


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

PODOLSKI! GET IN!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Shambolic defending as usual from Wigan.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What was that defending?

Goodnight Wigan.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Yes :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It shows how piss poor City were on Saturday that they couldn't even get a goal against the same defence Arsenal are playing against right now


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

WHO IS DEFENCE


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I like this scoreline so far. Keep it up Arsenal!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Everything going to plan so far...



Rush said:


> nah, but this is Kiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's just waiting for a mate


Waiting for his dad, surely?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

it's alright andre, i found him






i have been for about the last 6 months whenever i text the word cheeky i send txiki. no one gets it. im a twat.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Did Martin Tyler just say that Ben Watson looks like Prince Harry? God I hope BT put these fuckers out of business


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Maloney scores a beautiful freekick.

Didn't look like it should have been a freekick though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Was never a free kick, Maloney goes down so easily all the time. 

Excellent strike though. Game on!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bollocks!

Fucking Arteta.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Best free kick taker in the league.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a surprise. Maloney scored in a free kick.

:HHH2


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a surprise Mike Dean being a useless fucking joke of a referee.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If Podolski jumps with the rest of the wall theres no goal.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Maloney with dem fantasy points in my battle for top 8 :mark: Triffic goal, clutching at straws if you're blaming Dean for that goal. Got both decisions right imo and my opinion is final!*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

if there is one highlight worth watching it's our first goal

scored from a short corner. just think about that.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We have been horrible so far. Wake the fuck up.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ah for fuck sake. Three chances and none of them can score.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well saved JOEL


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

JOEL in goal for Wigan :hayden3

And lol Arsenal, bury these fuckers ffs


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thanks lads. Annoyed to let in the first one, but I'll make sure no more pass me.

Wigan are awesome in attack. That can't be denied.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mike Dean having a stormer in the middle for Lancashire Athletic.

Can see Wigan catching Arsenal on the break very late on to snatch all 3 points. #Believe

Edit* GG, Joel.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck sake, JOEL.

Arsenal must win this game, it's all part of the bigger picture. :brodgers

WALCOTT :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

SIGN DA TING! THEO WALCOTT!!!

:theo


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Walcott!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Back in front. Fantastic from Carzorla and a good finish from Walcott.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Damn, Ramsey has been so bad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

League done then.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Aaaaaaaand Wigan are going down

LOLScharner!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Poldi scores again!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wigan finished now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

#JusticeForHaidara

Bye then Wigan, even Houdini couldn't escape from this


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wigan with that WOAT defending. Crazy to think the one year everyone gave them hope the fuck it up. Still interesting to see them in Europe next year.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


> Damn, Ramsey has been so bad.


Shut up, dude.

:theo


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


> Damn, Ramsey has been so bad.


:wenger

:mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal running riot.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ramsay says "Fuck your Shit Poldolski I'm scoring this time"


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:mark:

Uh oh. Ramsey. Celebrities watch out Hutz


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wigan getting :buried, McManaman off on a stretcher. Karma is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Premier League, you're welcome. :sandow :wenger


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

4-1. Ramsey not even wanting Podolski a hat-trick. I'm a happy man now. Last game of the season is going to be fun.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So basically the final day is Spurs and Arsenal. Kinda shit tbh


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Irish Jet said:


> League done then.


Sky will hype Arsenal and Spurs matches on the weekend but everyone knows it's over.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wow just got home to see the scoreline. Wigan going out with a wimper, not a bang I see.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Jack "The Crock" Wilshere coming on.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal champions league priorities getting buried on commentary :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Holy shit, Martin Tyler :lmao

"They just need to get UEFA to hand out trophies for 3rd and 4th placed finishes. Then Arsene would be happy."

"Maybe they should put up the dates of when they finished 3rd and 4th around the stadium."


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So ours is essentially the only game of any importance at the weekend? I'll lol so much if Arsenal somehow don't manage to beat us in what is basically a walkover.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

HENRIQUEZ SIGHTING!!!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> So ours is essentially the only game of any importance at the weekend? I'll lol so much if Arsenal somehow don't manage to beat us in what is basically a walkover.


As long as everyone enjoys themselves the result doesn't matter :HHH2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bye Wigan. You'll not be missed.

:wenger


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

JOEL in tears :terry1

If you'd spent less time on here and more time concentrating on the game you might've done better in stopping those goals


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*







- OMG

Ironic how Wigan go down when they finally have some good players. Got to try and make 4th place exciting to me in time for Sunday. Fuck. Hopefully Utd is on the red button or something.

Joel, why are you crying? You're probably playing Champions League Football next season!*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - OMG*


Hey, you stole my gif that I stole from somewhere else.. 

It's nice to see Wigan go down but here's hoping that next year's Relegation Battle is exciting without them..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I've been wanting Wigan to be going for so long I don't know what I should I be feeling...or why I even wanted them to go down in the first, I quite like Martinez and the way he sets his team out to play.


OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE! enaldo


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

7 seasons in the prem and an FA cup is a great achievement for a club of Wigans size. Nothing to be ashamed of. I can think of numerous "bigger" clubs who would die for half that.

Can't see Martinez staying.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> So ours is essentially the only game of any importance at the weekend? I'll lol so much if Arsenal somehow don't manage to beat us in what is basically a walkover.


 Can see dropping points against you lot


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So arsenal and spurs. Wonder which team will choke harder this weekend


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Villa safe. AWESOME!

:heskeymania


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

No more Saturday 5.30pm away games at Wigan in the middle of the dark winter :mark:

Fair play to them for staying up this long.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I hope ze French resistance doesn't resist a beating on Sunday. Hutz

But with Pardew and Wenger's bad blood, this is always a grudge match. Pardew would love it if they beat us, LOVE IT.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wigan didn't deserve to stay up after their performance against a "dead" Swansea at home last week. They were essentially down after that loss


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I cried because I embraced the Wigan culture. A lovely club.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










I love this picture.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He seems so lonely. Poor guy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> I love this picture.


I'm getting a Trigger vibe from Only Fools & Horses where Del falls through the bar and Trigger looks around aimlessly for him tbh.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> I cried because I embraced the Wigan culture. A lovely club.


You even embraced the Wigan Wiggle? You brave man! Much braver than Terry, not as brave as Villa though.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I'm getting a Trigger vibe from Only Fools & Horses where Del falls through the bar and Trigger looks around aimlessly for him tbh.


It's like he spazzed out for a second and had turned to say something to Mancini.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Not the first time Kidd has seen empty blue seats on matchday I'll bet 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Oliver-94 said:


> Can see dropping points against you lot


Don't worry, :theo rips the balls off Newcastle every single game. We never have as much trouble with any player in the league. 



Ruckus said:


> I hope ze French resistance doesn't resist a beating on Sunday. Hutz
> 
> But with Pardew and Wenger's bad blood, this is always a grudge match. Pardew would love it if they beat us, LOVE IT.


He's just wanting everyone to have fun. 0-4? Who cares! :ex:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's fine I didn't want to be in CL anyway.

Looking forward the Newcastle walkover Sunday.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> Don't worry, :theo rips the balls off Newcastle every single game. We never have as much trouble with any player in the league.


 You've lost your last two home games heavily, I just can't see Newcastle rolling over in the last game of the season. They'd want to end the season on a high. Plus, Coloccini is back so I doubt you will be shit in defence again. 

Who is definitely ruled out for you lot? Is Tiote out?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Woo, staying up. Hope Arsenal get 4th.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This will probably turn out to be the most boring last day of the season for a long time. Remember that year when no one had been relegated coming in to the last day?


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:sad: 

Wanted Wigan to win.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Oliver-94 said:


> You've lost your last two home games heavily, I just can't see Newcastle rolling over in the last game of the season. They'd want to end the season on a high. Plus, Coloccini is back so I doubt you will be shit in defence again.
> 
> Who is definitely ruled out for you lot? Is Tiote out?


Krul, Elliot, Santon, Haidara, Sissoko, Shola, Steven Taylor maybe. 

I wish Tiote was out.

It's Steve Harper's testimonial.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Maybe Arsenal get a dose of food poisoning.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Newcastle, wanna help us? 

:theo

We would appreciate.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Tiote's gonna Tiote.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This will probably turn out to be the most boring last day of the season for a long time. Remember that year when no one had been relegated coming in to the last day?


If you're talking about 04/05 then yes, I remember it all too fucking well


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



BANKSY said:


> Maybe Arsenal get a dose of food poisoning.


only if the burger van outside Gasforth FC's ground does the catering.


Props to whoever gets that reference.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You Arsenal guys obviously haven't seen us play these last few months. Only reason we even beat QPR was Bosingwa. 

Steve Harper though









Hopefully it's not too much of a beating, Steve deserves better than that.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WOOLCOCK said:


> only if the burger van outside Gasforth FC's ground does the catering.
> 
> 
> Props to whoever gets that reference.


The Thin Blue Line!

Rowan Atkinson at his finest :lol

Great episode to be fair. Proper satire of inept policing at football matches.

I swear tv was better back when I was growing up, probably just nostalgia though :hmm:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Yeah that was a gem of an episode. Absolutely loved Grimm misinterpreting the conversation in the cafe as hooligans plotting a ruck and basing it on violence being an unavoidable incident at football. The builders getting knicked after giving Rowan's girlfriend some banter and later being revealed to be Gasforth FC players was hilarious as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






For anyone who hasn't seen it, or has and wants to watch some good comedy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Holy fuck a Thin Blue Line reference?! I commend you good sir. *Tips hat*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

DAT move for Sergio's goal :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> The Thin Blue Line!
> 
> Rowan Atkinson at his finest :lol
> 
> Great episode to be fair. Proper satire of inept policing at football matches.
> 
> I swear tv was better back when I was growing up, probably just nostalgia though :hmm:


No you're right. TV is so bad in comparison nowadays. TOWIE, Made In Chelsea winning Baftas?fpalm Says it all.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






Still gets me :lol


----------



## Kintaro

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I have a lot of sympathy for Wigan but they were playing my team today so we had to win to remain in the race for the CL spots. Wigan conceded the most goals this season in the PL. The game against Swansea done them over. If Boyce didn't score that own goal against Spurs a couple of weeks ago then it could have gone to the last day for Wigan. It would also be a major big help for Arsenal had Wigan beat Spurs. I enjoyed watching Wigan play in the Premier League, it was great to see them win the FA Cup. They had their best day in their history on Saturday and today they were relegated after eight seasons in the top flight, quite sad. They will be missed. I really hope come back up next season and bounce back to the PL at the first attempt. The Championship is not an easy league and they're also playing in Europe. More fixtures for them.

As for Arsenal, it's in our own hands. A win is a must against Newcastle, Giroud is back from suspension and hopefully we send Spurs to the Europa League. COYG!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mirror are saying Giggs is going to be part of Moyes' management team next season, and only play occasionally

Also the Times are saying Rooney is going to make a u-turn again fpalm


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Bryan D. said:


>


Whilst I respect Cazorla I can't fucking stand all that '#resect' malarkey tossed about by some 'Football Funnys' or 'Footy Memes' account.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

1 Like = 1 Respect


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Whilst I respect Cazorla I can't fucking stand all that '#resect' malarkey tossed about by some 'Football Funnys' or 'Footy Memes' account.


True :lol It's annoying.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I love the Thin Blue Line, the Gasforth FC episode and the one where the camera crew comes to film them at work are my favourite episodes. Atkinson was at his best here. Haig was also fantastic as Grim.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

By the way guys, Ramsey just scored. Who's going to die next?

:HHH2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Everything was better 10-15 years ago. I'd do anything to swap the shit we have now with what we had back then. Even the cartoons were better!
















and the best one, which isn't a cartoon, but took up many of my early years...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*







WHOLE LOTTA FUN

PRIZES TO BE WON


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






I have 0 idea what's on Saturday mornings for kids these days but it's probably shit


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

'Eat My Goal' reminds me of Alan Partridge's glorious football commentary:






"STRRRRRIKERRRR"

"TWAT!"

"The proof is in the pudding and the pudding in this case, is a football."


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fuck I love this thread, great on topic discussions plus random stuff like this is why it's easily the best on the forum.






Always wanted to be on this show when I was a child.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






The crystal maze :moyes1

The music and the bald presenter guy terrified me as a kid


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You want terrifying?






That fuckin' Headmaster.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

two others I always loved to watch, especially the last one when I'd come home from school.











Genuinely loved the Demon Headmaster programme, same with Grange Hill. I always seemed to be happier then - no responsibilities!


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> The crystal maze :moyes1
> 
> The music and the bald presenter guy terrified me as a kid


Still scares me










http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21788238


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

lmao what the fuck, honestly didn't see your two posts

fucking weird


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






FINDERS KEEPERS!!



Green Light said:


>


I'd have killed to get in the Fun House! So epic that show.



WOOLCOCK said:


> 'Eat My Goal' reminds me of Alan Partridge's glorious football commentary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STRRRRRIKERRRR"
> 
> "TWAT!"
> 
> "The proof is in the pudding and the pudding in this case, is a football."


Can't beat a bit of Partridge. "That was liquid football!"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh lord, Grange Hill. I remember watching back in the mid 2000s when they did that storyline about the overweight Year 7 lad who got harassed by everyone which built up to a suicide attempt in the swimming baths. Hard to believe they could pull off that sort of storyline at half 4 in the bloody afternoon!

I also recall a storyline involing grooming on the internet and one girl meeting someone outside of school and nearly being kidnapped. Think I stopped watching until near the last series and was shocked by how tame and poor it had gotten in just a few years.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

finders keepers! my god I miss that show. speaking of neil buchanan, art attack was a must see for me too.

also

BYKER GROVE!

I remember my dad just singing "byker grove" in a geordie accent for about 5 minutes when it was on


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WOOLCOCK said:


> *Oh lord, Grange Hill. I remember watching back in the mid 2000s when they did that storyline about the overweight Year 7 lad who got harassed by everyone which built up to a suicide attempt in the swimming baths. Hard to believe they could pull off that sort of storyline at half 4 in the bloody afternoon!*
> 
> I also recall a storyline involing grooming on the internet and one girl meeting someone outside of school and nearly being kidnapped. Think I stopped watching until near the last series and was shocked by how tame and poor it had gotten in just a few years.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I know exactly the one you're talking about and I can even picture the kids face exactly in my mind. I seem to recall him having some kind of mole or growth on his face as well. Poor guy lost the genetic lottery for sure.

Shit, what was the one where at the end the kids who were taking part had to answer questions and if they got them wrong their parents got pushed higher on a ramp (and whoever reached the top first got dropped into the gunge?) The presenter looked like Ainsley Harriot IIRC :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> art attack was a must see for me too.
> 
> also
> 
> BYKER GROVE!
> 
> I remember my dad just singing "byker grove" in a geordie accent for about 5 minutes when it was on


Oh man, two classics. Art Attack was so bloody terrific. That & My Parents are Aliens on the same day was always a treat.

Ah Byker Grove. A show that could have a boy thrown from a building and crippled, openly discuss teenage pregnancies and so much more. Theme was one of the more addictive ones I can remember as well.



Green Light said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I know exactly the one you're talking about and I can even picture the kids face exactly in my mind. I seem to recall him having some kind of mole or growth on his face as well. Poor guy lost the genetic lottery for sure.


:lmao I think you're right. I remember it was primarily three girls in the same year group and then a few others about the school who joined. The lead girl was a right snotty cow.

I seem to remember another kid who was frequently bullied. He was a posher lad who had a briefcase and had frequent run ins with the main bully. If I recall he finally got revenge by attacking him on Sports Day. Actor who played him was allegedly in my cousin's year group in school. I never checked to be sure but I've got nothing to disprove it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*































Why does these lovely reminiscing stints have to occur before bedtime with work first thing?!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao *I know exactly the one you're talking about and I can even picture the kids face exactly in my mind. I seem to recall him having some kind of mole or growth on his face as well. Poor guy lost the genetic lottery for sure.*
> 
> Shit, what was the one where at the end the kids who were taking part had to answer questions and if they got them wrong their parents got pushed higher on a ramp (and whoever reached the top first got dropped into the gunge?) The presenter looked like Ainsley Harriot IIRC :lol


well hello there


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Didn't grange Hill have a smack addict at one point? I also remember Byker Grove being quite controversial in regards to subjects such as drugs, alcohol, sex and violence.

Imagine if these shows were shown today, there would be an outcry in this pc wrapped in cotton wool society that we currently live in!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Shit, what was the one where at the end the kids who were taking part had to answer questions and if they got them wrong their parents got pushed higher on a ramp (and whoever reached the top first got dropped into the gunge?) The presenter looked like Ainsley Harriot IIRC :lol


GET YOUR OWN BACK!






Classic.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Byker Grove of course being responsible for

I'M BLIND, DEC


EDIT: I've also got a £5 bet with my mate on one of the Chucklebrothers being the next outed paedo, he's got Noel Edmonds.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










@ Vader and Woolcock, those are both the ones I was talking about. Holy shit :lmao

Time for bed I think.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm pretty sure someone got rundown on Byker Grove. I think his name was Andrew or someone, but he was one of the more recognisable faces around the late 90s-mid 00s and I remember his final episode gathering some attention. Just think, someone was killed off a kids tv show at tea time. Utter madness.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nevermind, found it:






That music :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I remember there being a set of twins on Byker who always played football, one of them ended up breaking his back/slipping a disc and was in a wheelchair from then on. No idea why I remember that at all.

ALSO


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So many shows going through my head I don't remember titles of, so frustrating!

Bed time anyway before I get dragged into staying up late. Excited kids & tiredness first thing in the morning not a good combination. Well unless you're one of the BBC legends that have been mentioned.

Just leave a few with you all.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao @ that Grange Hill drug scene. 'Kin hell.



Vader13 said:


> I remember there being a set of twins on Byker who always played football, one of them ended up breaking his back/slipping a disc and was in a wheelchair from then on. No idea why I remember that at all.
> 
> ALSO


YES. I'm adamant one of the twins was involved in getting another girl pregnant during some camping trip. Seem to recall one if not both being gifted at football before an inevitable tragic accident.

The Queen's Nose. Bloody heck. I seem to recall the older sister (Melody?) having a creepy admirer/stalker who blew up Gregory's boat or something in one episode with him seemingly dieing, only to be found alive.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*











:arry


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Only thing I really remember about Grange Hill was Kacey Barnfield. Good lord what a babe she turned out to be.











Oh and, BERNARD's WATCH.

Dwayneaustin beat me to it :kobe2


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Pippin = DA GOAT


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Not a kids show but so loved this:






:mark:

This has the divas in it???


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Was about to post Bernards Watch :lol

He must be in his 20s. Wonder what he uses the watch for now :argh:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Was Grange Hill the one where somebody got aids and nobody would get in the swimming pool with them?

I recall somebody getting aids, dunno where the swimming pool idea is from.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Only thing I really remember about Grange Hill was Kacey Barnfield. Good lord what a babe she turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and, BERNARD's WATCH.
> 
> Dwayneaustin beat me to it :kobe2


She got her tits out in Lake Placid 3. Surprised I didn't check myself into hospital with two broken wrists.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> She got her tits out in Lake Placid 3. Surprised I didn't check myself into hospital with two broken wrists.


Didn't Roxanne Pallett do that too? Sure it was Lake Placid where she showed off the front porch too and got a good ravaging.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Yeah. She was on top of her bloke when a crocodile ripped him from underneath her like a magician doing the tablecloth trick.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I love Dailymotion so I can check out those scenes you were talking about 


Everybody here has posted some great shows and to add to it what better way to remind you it was Saturday Afternoon than to hear this theme


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ROUSEY said:


> Was Grange Hill the one where somebody got aids and nobody would get in the swimming pool with them?
> 
> I recall somebody getting aids, dunno where the swimming pool idea is from.


I've looked on google and can't find anything, so no mate, they're the repressed memories from your childhood 

Seriously though I know what you're on about, but I just can't think of what show it was. If it was Grange Hill it's not online


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Guys, I've found Grange Hill online :mark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=achwKJrurPU

This is Series 28 (one with the overweight lad who gets bullied all year) and a quick glance at the guy's videos shows a few more seasons as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

that'll occupy me for the next couple of hours.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Fuck I love this thread, great on topic discussions plus random stuff like this is why it's easily the best on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to be on this show when I was a child.


Season 1 of this looked legitimately impossible. It got a little easier as it went but it was still really fucking hard with only a few different winners, like 6 I think? I rewatched it a year or so ago when it was on challenge. Still absolutely great. Wish they'd just do a reboot or something  It'd probably be crap, thugh.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Faraday said:


> Season 1 of this looked legitimately impossible. It got a little easier as it went but it was still really fucking hard with only a few different winners, like 6 I think? I rewatched it a year or so ago when it was on challenge. Still absolutely great. Wish they'd just do a reboot or something  *It'd probably be crap, thugh.*


Even the lurkers are coming out of the woodwork for this discussion...Fuckern warz!

Yeah I don't remember seeing many winners in all honesty> I remember one season where they were being chased by a flying dragon throughout their quest and something with a giant troll following them through a dungeon (sounds a bit like rants :side.

As for the bolded, I remember catching a couple of minuted of this following show on BBC a few years back. Initial thought was that it was a blatant half arsed rip off of Knightmare. I'll leave you to judge whether it's decent or not, just doesn't capture the atmosphere of the original for me though:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Nige mentioning Finders Keepers and Chucklevision :mark:


Vader posting Biker Mice from Mars :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Biker Mice from Mars that was Channel 4 when they a bitchin line up on Sunday mornings I think it was BMFM, Earthworm Jim, CatDog and a couple of others which I can't remember, also I remember ITV had DigIt on Sunday Mornings


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Too much nostalgia in this thread, makes me realize how crap these days are for entertainment


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Been watching this for the past 20 minutes. Brought back some glorious memories from when I was younger and I watched the majority of this in Spain. Easily my favourite World Cup.






That Sunday Oliseh goal against Spain is still one of my favourites to this day. That Bergkamp goal against Argentina though :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

if they showed all the goals from the last world cup, the video would last 10 minutes

and the spain part would be around 5 seconds


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Speaking of internationals, I just read that Ramires and Fernandinho were left out of the Brazil squad for the confederations cup. Meanwhile, Oscar is there despite playing something like 80 matches in the past year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Here's another interesting story

Depending on the results of the last matchday, Arsenal and Chelsea may end up tied on points and goal difference and have to play ANOTHER GAME


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> Here's another interesting story
> 
> Depending on the results of the last matchday, Arsenal and Chelsea may end up tied on points and goal difference and have to play ANOTHER GAME


Arsenal need to win 2-1 and Chelsea need to draw 0-0 for a playoff.

Could happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

personally i find it absurd they dont take head to head into consideration


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Where would the playoff be held? Would it be a two-legged tie or a match at Wembley?


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Fargerov said:


> Where would the playoff be held?


White Hart Lane. :troll


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i wonder how spurs feels about getting fucked out of the CL on a yearly basis by us


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I've looked on google and can't find anything, so no mate, they're the repressed memories from your childhood
> 
> Seriously though I know what you're on about, but I just can't think of what show it was. If it was Grange Hill it's not online


:side:



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1102650/

Here's the episode of somebody getting aids. Maybe I just walked in to the conversation as they were on about different parts of G.H and I assumed they were together.

EDIT: SHEP..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2324464/Paolo-Di-Canio-ready-slap-Sunderland-striker-Connor-Wickham-face.html#ixzz2TIGsHllL


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






:mark:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If we do have a play-off with Chelsea, I'm pretty sure that will be their 70th game of the season, which is pretty absurd. When you look at that I think you have to give Rafa credit for doing what he has done with Chelsea, even if it hasn't been spectacular at times.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just came in to say, even though Santi got all the plaudits, and yes he deserved it, set up all the goals, Rambo also gets a special shout out for me.
To hear the guy we sit with at home games, who usually slates him as a flop, to actually say he has improved warmed my heart lol.

I'm over protective of the lad, that leg break, having his international manager commit suicide, he has gone through a lot in such a small space in his career.

I'm glad he has become consistent and some of the runs he makes, and passes he plays gives me great hope for the future.


Now all we need to do is get a win or at least match spurs result and we are there!!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

"QPR's Loic Remy arrested on suspicion of rape."

ITV News understands that a woman in her 30s visited Remy, 26, at his flat last week believing him to be alone. When she arrived his cousin and friend were also apparently present.

The woman was offered a drink and allegedly lost consciousness afterwards. When she recovered consciousness some hours later, it is claimed she was naked and the three men were still present. 

The woman made a complaint to police and the men were arrested this morning.The Metropolitan Police said: "Officers from Sapphire are investigating an allegation of rape which happened on 6 May in the west London area."The allegation was passed on to the MPS by Kent Police on 8 May after the 34-year-old female victim reported it to them on the previous day, 7 May. The victim alleges she was raped by three men.

:arry :redknapp

Spending his wages wisely I see.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

moved on from playing fifa i see


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lolremy fucking stupid if true.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sounds like Remy needs a good lawyer :rvp :bramble


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










manuel looking FLY AS FUCK (pun intended)

number 1 in sex and number 1 in fucking style son.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Sounds like Remy needs a good lawyer :rvp :bramble


Hutz

Could just be complete fabrication but that won't stop me calling him Lolic Rapey for now :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Can celebrities go 5 minutes without raping somebody, seems I can't switch on the news these days without seeing that somebody like Ken Barlow or Loic Remy or Jim Davidson has gone and raped somebody


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Can celebrities go 5 minutes without raping somebody, seems I can't switch on the news these days without seeing that somebody like *Ken Barlow* or Loic Remy or Jim Davidson has gone and raped somebody


WHAT???? :jones

Green Light mentioned that in a rep but I thought he was joking, as I refused to believe he was capable of such a thing.

What has happened to this world? Jesus


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I did once contemplate 'Kevin Websters' Missing Conscience' as a name change on here. 

That's right Seabs, a Le Vell reference. Take a drink.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

RAPE


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sounds like bollocks to me. These type of women always target footballers.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> WHAT???? :jones
> 
> Green Light mentioned that in a rep but I thought he was joking, as I refused to believe he was capable of such a thing.
> 
> What has happened to this world? Jesus


15 year old at that :rvp

Also part of me wants to agree with Joel. Always get a bit skeptical with these footy rape stories. Not denying it can be true but just have my doubts


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Obviously organised by 'Arry so Remy the RAPER is forced to RAPE the Championship.

:arry

Triffic stuff.


----------



## JJJ

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

News of the Remy accusation has clouded the real loss in football this week. The longest serving manager in English football, Jimmy Davies who has been manager of Waterloo dock AFC for fifty years and won over 70 trophies.

Made the tactical decision to announce his retirement the week after Sir Alex as to not overshadow the occasion

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-22523852


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

@premierleague: (1/4) A play-off match may be required to determine who finishes 3rd in the #BPL out of Chelsea & Arsenal http://t.co/x7U1lIdopm

That would be awesome, what would the results need to be.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal need to win 2-1 and Chelsea/Everton end 0-0


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I think Arsenal have to score 2 more goals than however many Chelsea do but also only win by one goal against whoever they're playing (with Chelsea having to draw and Arsenal win obviously)

In order to keep goals scored and goal difference the same

So if Chelsea draw 0-0 Arsenal need to win 2-1, if Chelsea draw 1-1 Arsenal need to win 3-2 etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Newcastle better only let in one goal...

I will not DEAL WITH IT, if they get hammered and we draw.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Would be quite unfair on Chelsea if that did happen imo since they beat Arsenal both times they played this year. Always thought that was how they decided it but I guess not


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It should. If we have to have a Playoff, I wouldn't mind as we'd beat Arsenal again. But to lose out on GD would be fucking annoying. Meh, if it happens it happens. There's been many times in the season where I said just give me fourth. We'd walk through the qualifyer anyway.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thought they would take in to consideration goals against, guess not though.

I'm all for an extra game being played and delaying the end of the season.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Yeah I thought it went points> GD > Games against each other.

What if the play off is a draw? Extra time and penalties?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It would be pretty funny if we did overtake Chelsea on the last day through goal difference. But I'll be the first to admit we haven't been better than Chelsea this season. I think we've been better than Spurs, but not Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd be all for a Arsenal/Chelsea clash at Wembley. I'm assuming it's there. Would be strange though. It's like Arsenal and Chelsea are fighting for the third place trophy, you'd feel.

If we win 0-2 and Chelsea draw 1-1, that'd mean we become third on GD, right? It's only when we're both tied with 35 GD--that we're going for a play-off match. That would be bad for whomever finished 4th because it would mean that the 4th placed team would have to play three play-offs to get to the CL.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

For the play-off, you need the sanme points, the same goal difference, and crucially to have scored and conceded an equal amount of goals too. So for it we need Chelsea to draw, Arsenal to win by 1 goal, and for Arsenal to score two more goals than Chelsea. So a 0-0 for Chelsea and a 2-1 for Arsenal would do it. As would a 1-1 and a 3-2, and well I'm sure you get the rest.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

3rd and 4th doesn't really matter anyway. 3rd is auto-qualification while 4th is the minor nuisance of beating some small team from the arse ends of Europe.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I always thought that after GD head to heads were used to determine league positions.

Any excuse for the FA to get something held at wembley hey?


It wont come down to a play off and nor should it

EDIT: I wonder what this means for Remy's tfr out of QPR especially if he is charged, he wouldn't be able to leave the country right?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Silent Alarm said:


> 3rd and 4th doesn't really matter anyway. 3rd is auto-qualification while 4th is the minor nuisance of beating some small team from the arse ends of Europe.


AC Milan. At the arse ends of Europe. Which is who we could be up against should we not get 3rd spot.

EDIT - Ah, the draw is seeded, so you are practically right, sorry. We have gotten Udinese before though which wasn't an easy ride. Sociedad too might be a possibility too and they would be tough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

if he's charged getting out of the country will be the least of his worries.

also, the greatest twitter account ever created. i present to you dwayneaustin's twitter account: https://twitter.com/DaveSliceLFC

with gems like:

Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 5h
Your a tit you've got no mates
A proper psycho like Norman bates
A proper beaut a real biff
Chill out lad Chong a spliff
@Joey7Barton

Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 5h
So you've retired from international footy
You've got a lip like a dog shit butty
Haley is shagging Roy cropper
You bad whopper @rioferdy5

Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 17h
Wigan Wigan gis us a wave
Hard luck story for broken leg Dave 
Fa cup winners
You all love pie dinners #ByeWigan


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Daily Mail have removed their original reporting of this, they last updated it at nearly 2pm today.

They had details such as the victim went back to the flat, thought Remy would be alone, she was given something to drink and was then raped.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 45m
@suso30fernandez poem mate: oh suso I love you lad
In another life you called me dad
Don't hate or treat me ill
I'm sitting on me bill


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> also, the greatest twitter account ever created. i present to you dwayneaustin's twitter account: https://twitter.com/DaveSliceLFC
> 
> with gems like:
> 
> Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 5h
> Your a tit you've got no mates
> A proper psycho like Norman bates
> A proper beaut a real biff
> Chill out lad Chong a spliff
> @Joey7Barton
> 
> Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 5h
> So you've retired from international footy
> You've got a lip like a dog shit butty
> Haley is shagging Roy cropper
> You bad whopper @rioferdy5
> 
> Dave Slice LFC ‏@DaveSliceLFC 17h
> Wigan Wigan gis us a wave
> Hard luck story for broken leg Dave
> Fa cup winners
> You all love pie dinners #ByeWigan


I wish I was even half as poetically gifted as this man :terry1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> Newcastle United are reportedly preparing an astonishing approach for Manchester United's wantaway star Wayne Rooney.
> 
> SportsDirect.com, owned by Newcastle owner Mike Ashley, claims "low-level" talks have taken place between the Magpies and Rooney's agent, although an official offer is yet to be lodged.
> Rooney recently stunned his Old Trafford employers for a second time by requesting a transfer. Sir Alex Ferguson claimed the England international was fed up with being left on the bench for important matches.
> 
> Regarded as one of the best forwards in Europe, Rooney has been linked to Real Madrid, Barcelona, Paris Saint-Germain and Bayern Munich, although the latter recently revealed he is not on the club's radar.
> 
> The SportsDirect.com source, said to be close to the negotiations, is quoted as saying: "Newcastle see Wayne as their ideal player. He's a strong centre-forward, would relate to the fans and would be a massive boost to the club's brand name.
> 
> "Low-level conversations have already been held between Newcastle and Rooney's agent, though the two clubs haven't spoken directly yet."
> 
> Read more at http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/207352.html#RkfMYVoZk3YS9eDe.99


Go on, Wayne. You'd be great for them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Newcastle put in a bid for him when he was at Everton.

Doubt he'll go there. If he moves again in the PL it'll be back to Everton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mike "the troll" Ashley would sleep with Satan to get Sports Direct some more publicity. Website clicks = RATINGZ ££££££

Oh and it's Season ticket renewal time. We have ambition, honest.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










I read that on another site and assumed it was a joke.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Like Rooney would move to any non CL club. Journalists don't even try these days.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Remy the selfish bastard. I hope he's available to play Sunday since he's in my fantasy team and Benteke's suspended too. What a bastard!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Villa safe :heskeymania


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> Duncan Ferguson 'perfect' for Everton job, says Howard Kendall
> 
> Former Everton boss Howard Kendall believes Goodison Park favourite Duncan Ferguson would be "perfect" to succeed David Moyes as the team's next manager.
> 
> Ex-Toffees striker Ferguson, 41, has been on the coaching staff at Everton since October 2011, having made more than 250 appearances for the club.
> 
> Everton have started looking for a new manager with Moyes taking charge at Manchester United on 1 July.
> "Duncan would be a popular choice with a lot of people," said Kendall, 66.
> 
> He told BBC Sport: "I think he would be the perfect man and I would really like to see him being given the chance.
> 
> "He is the type of character who could handle the pressure. He would have a presence and it really could work with someone perhaps a little bit older alongside him."
> 
> Ferguson, who has been working with the club's academy since 2011, had two spells at Everton before retiring in 2006.
> 
> He first joined them in 1994, initially on loan from Rangers, before the Toffees paid the Scottish side £4m for him.
> 
> In 1998 he joined Newcastle for £8m before moving back to Everton for £3.75m in 2000. He played a total of 273 games for the Merseyside club in his two spells, scoring 72 goals.
> 
> Now, Kendall, who managed Everton in three spells in the 1980s and 1990s, believes Ferguson's appointment could lift the supporters after Moyes' exit.


-


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

BIG DUNC


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I would love to of see Duncan's reaction if Suarez does that diving celebration in front of the big man instead of Moyes.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This Remy situation makes me think ... 'SOME PLAYERS WILL DO ANYTHING TO AVOID PLAYING IN THE CHAMPIONSHIP!?'


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ConnorMCFC said:


> This Remy situation makes me think ... 'SOME PLAYERS WILL DO ANYTHING TO AVOID PLAYING IN THE CHAMPIONSHIP!?'


Ched Evans did the same thing to avoid playing in League One, worked an absolute treat for him


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ched Evans is my favorite rapist. Real talk.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










:fergie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> :fergie


Fucking superb!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> :fergie


:lmao absolute gold right there


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> I would love to of see Duncan's reaction if Suarez does that diving celebration in front of the big man instead of Moyes.












:suarez2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

It's like how the characters fall over in a cartoon.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Can't believe I missed the talk about kids shows last night. But who ever mentioned Banana Man and Fun House I salute you sir!

And :lmao at that Man City player.

Also laughed when my work mate showed me the headline of Newcastle going in for Rooney. DAT AMBITION!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Stay on your feet Carlos :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*who is it?*


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> It's like how the characters fall over in a cartoon.


I love the angry stare-down he has with the floor afterwards. Reminds me of Beckham's _'But the penalty spot is a bastard! I fucked the penalty spot's mum! Fucking penalty spots.'_



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Can't believe I missed the talk about kids shows last night. But who ever mentioned Banana Man and Fun House I salute you sir!


Yeah, me too. Too much joy in the last few pages of this thread.

Though I am raising a slightly quizzical eyebrow at the lack of _Round The Twist_ mentions.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Can't be doing with any Aussie shit in here - we've got enough of it already!

Although I've just remembered Ocean Odyssey which I'm pretty sure was Australian and had a girl in it who I was in love with.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> Yeah, me too. Too much joy in the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> Though I am raising a slightly quizzical eyebrow at the lack of _Round The Twist_ mentions.


It hasn't been mentioned because it was awful and nobody watched it, the only half decent thing about that show was the Theme song and that's it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

who remembers this bad boy? I had the game for it on Mega Drive too. Loved it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I don't think I've ever seen Round the Twist, or if I have, only 1 time.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Anark said:


> Yeah, me too. Too much joy in the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> Though I am raising a slightly quizzical eyebrow at the lack of _Round The Twist_ mentions.


Agreed, so many great memories with a few of my favourites being mentioned. As for _Round the Twist_... That was just a really odd show, with a great theme tune. One of the episodes that I remember is the little boy who could talk to to his wee, or had a water spirit in it, I really don't remember the details. But I do remember it because he pissed over the peeing wall in school at the end.... Yeah...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader13 said:


> who remembers this bad boy? I had the game for it on Mega Drive too. Loved it.


Epic but you're about a month too late for that one in our last reminiscing night. It was appreciated!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> :suarez2





danny_boy said:


> I would love to of see Duncan's reaction if Suarez does that diving celebration in front of the big man instead of Moyes.


Take your pick from these..


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Round the Twist haters need to check themselves. It was fucking brilliant, from the seagulls shitting on everyone to the piss spirit to the curse where yer man couldn't finish any sentence without saying without my pants.

Also, I just actually popped back on here to declare my complete and utter hatred for stadiums pumping out music when a goal is scored. I've hated this for a while, but I just saw Chelsea's winning goal and they fucking well did it in a reasonably major European final and that winds me the fuck up.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I turned off the TV before the music started, problem solved.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

There is no greater sound after a goal than the passionate roar of thousands of people jubilantly screaming their lungs out and falling left right and centre. The latest pop sensation just cannot hope to match that reaction.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Terry still a full kit wanker.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

At least there was one thing Duncan Ferguson was always good at, beating the living shit out of someone. Would have been great if he played against Joey Barton...


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I missed all the nostalgia talk :terry1
















Fuck, just imagine what it'd be like growing up with X-Factor every Saturday night instead of this	:jose

I've just remembered the days of recording a bunch of BBC Bitesize GCSE revision programmes that were on at about 3am. MEMORIES.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Right in the 90's Gladiator's was there or was there not a Woman running with her Tits out during one of the Video Promo's which gave details on how you could compete in the show

I'm 95% certain there was but that 5% is saying there is no way they would allow that during the watershed


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LIVE AND KICKING

:mark:

GOAT

SMTV WAS FOR *******


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*






The real GOAT of my childhood along with Saved By The Bell and Kenan And Kel :mark:


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Di Maria, Reus, Isco, Jesus Navas all on Pellegrini's wish list? We're going to have more right-wingers than the BNP at this rate.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This was the shit right here






Only time Jonathan Pearce was bearable to listen to.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well, is this true? Di Canio stated that he'd do everything to help us after we relegated Wigan.

Always liked Di Canio. :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He's fining people and cutting pre season short if he isn't happy with the effort on Sunday.

Also apparently fined 7 players for not climbing steps to sign autographs.


Bardsley also has THIS picture floating about









So with his contract up soon it's interesting to see how the summer goes. Our squad is so thin you could argue we can't afford to sell. Well except releasing BIG TITUS. Now we're safe this summer is massive. No idea how we'll do next year. Hopefully with a pre season to instill di canios methods we'll see more results.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

di canio is acting like a fascist 

shocking i know


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Gonna have the Gladiators theme running through my head all day now. 

yay :tom*


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> He's fining people and cutting pre season short if he isn't happy with the effort on Sunday.
> 
> Also apparently fined 7 players for not climbing steps to sign autographs.


Finally someone with some balls


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Arsenal don't need help from Sunderland this Sunday. They are going to beat Newcastle with ease. The same Newcastle who would have lost to QPR of all teams if it hadn't been for Bosingwa being Bosingwa. Newcastle fans should be very worried for next season if they don't change manager or strengthen the defense in the summer.

Edit: Didn't R Scorpio make a post about how he is optimistic about Southampton's chances because they have a chairman who will back them and a manager who can lead them to top 4? If so sorry but...



> *Southampton: Mauricio Pochettino may leave Southampton*
> 
> Southampton manager Mauricio Pochettino says it "would not make sense" for him to stay at the club if chairman Nicola Cortese leaves the Saints.
> 
> Cortese appointed the Argentine in January after sacking Nigel Adkins.
> 
> Earlier this week it emerged the chairman was considering his position over differences with the trust that owns the club.
> 
> "He is vital to my future," Pochettino, 41, said. "Who was Pochettino before Nicola brought me to this club?"
> 
> The former Espanyol manager has led Southampton to Premier League survival after successive promotions from League One to the top flight under Adkins.
> 
> It is understood Cortese is seeking guarantees over his future and clarification about the way the owner's Liebherr Trust want to run the club.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lampard signs a new one-year contract.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well, thats us boned. Let the mass exodus begin. Back to the championship we go. The Liebherr's just losing faith in Cortese for some reason. Done a great job dont see why this problem has arisen. Rafa in?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

why is nicola considering leaving?

losing pochettino would be a big mistake. he's quality.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> why is nicola considering leaving?
> 
> losing pochettino would be a big mistake. he's quality.


The Liebherr trust are apparently in disagreement with Cortese over funds and the running of the club. Cortese has a vision and it appears the Liebherr trust dont share it or are not willing to perhaps fund or give something that Cortese wants. So Cortese is essentially using a power play threatening to leave if he doesnt get his way. This all could be something or it all could be nothing. Business men and football clubs, what can you say. As far as Pochettino he is here on the assumption of a vision Cortese outlined and if Cortese leaves he may feel that the backing that he thought he was going to have to develop the club, wont be there. I hope for the best, but it just wouldnt be Saints if it wasnt for some crap going on behind the scenes. Its almost been to good to be true that last few years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

that's disappointing. i like southampton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Let Southampton go back to where they belong.

Floating aimlessly in the lower leagues.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

They play entertaining football.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ROUSEY said:


> Let Southampton go back to where they belong.
> 
> Floating aimlessly in the lower leagues.


Hope that hatred isn't because of me.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

No players have combined for more Premier League goals this season than Olivier Giroud and Theo Walcott, and Cazorla and Lukas Podolski. Wenger is not surprised.

That's off Arsenal.com not sure if its just talking about Arsenal or the whole prem but if its the second notbad.obama


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Huh. So Becks has decided to call it a day and retire from Football 



> The former England captain, who turned 38 earlier this month, has quit at the top three days after helping Paris St Germain to their first French championship in 19 years.
> 
> That made him the first Englishman to win titles in four different countries, and PSG were keen to hold on to the midfielder beyond the end of his short-term contract.
> 
> But Beckham has instead opted to follow his old mentor Sir Alex Ferguson into retirement, calling a halt to a senior career which began with a Manchester United debut in a League Cup tie at Brighton on September 23 1992.
> 
> "I'm thankful to PSG for giving me the opportunity to continue but I feel now is the right time to finish my career, playing at the highest level.
> 
> "If you had told me as a young boy I would have played for and won trophies with my boyhood club Manchester United, proudly captained and played for my country over one hundred times and lined up for some of the biggest clubs in the world, I would have told you it was a fantasy. I'm fortunate to have realised those dreams."
> 
> Beckham won six Premier League titles, two FA Cups and a Champions League with United, where he was voted PFA Young Player of the Year in 1997.
> 
> Glenn Hoddle gave him an England debut in September 1996, and he survived the fall-out from an infamous red card at the 1998 World Cup to become his country's most-capped outfield player, 59 of 115 appearances coming as skipper.
> 
> Beckham left Old Trafford for Real Madrid in the summer of 2003 and won the Liga title in the last of his four seasons in Spain before signing for LA Galaxy, where he was twice an MLS Cup winner.
> 
> He spent two loan spells in Italy with Milan and made a final move to Paris in January this year.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I wonder if good humanitarian Ryan Giggs will join in on the retirement party.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Shit they're going down like dominos this year. I always really liked Beckham, he's been a great servant and role model for English football imo. (France '98 aside)



Spoiler: Becks















:becks


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Giggs won't retire till he's 100.


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Huh. So Becks has decided to call it a day and retire from Football


I thought he did that a long time ago:lol


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh dear God. This is going to make the Fergie coverage look like an 'and finally' add on at the end of the news.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



EGame said:


> I wonder if good humanitarian Ryan Giggs will join in on the retirement party.


It seems as though Giggs will never retire due to the powers of yoga.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

All these players I watched growing up are retiring. I don't like it. 

Absolute legend is Becks.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It seems as though Giggs will never retire due to the powers of yoga.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> I missed all the nostalgia talk :terry1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, just imagine what it'd be like growing up with X-Factor every Saturday night instead of this	:jose
> 
> I've just remembered the days of recording a bunch of BBC Bitesize GCSE revision programmes that were on at about 3am. MEMORIES.


You Bet, Gladiators.:mark:






Still, the best title song from the 90's and one of the best footy shows, must see Saturday morning show!






James Richardson such a legend.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

GOAL LAZIO!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

https://twitter.com/FinallyMario

surely not


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What's going on with everyone retiring this season? Especially people who I like, Fergie and now Beckham. Will always be for me the greatest passer and free-kick taker of all time. Magic touch of the ball. He was also the type of player who will fight for 90 minutes and give 100% in every game, Greece 2001 is probably the main example of it when it was Beckham and 10 more players on the pitch. Great personality and one of the GOATs of his country. Legend. 






At least LEGEND Lampard finally signed a new contract.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> I missed all the nostalgia talk :terry1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just remembered the days of recording a bunch of BBC Bitesize GCSE revision programmes that were on at about 3am. MEMORIES.


Gladiators? It's all about the GOAT, Fort Boyard, in particular this episode which starred *Djibril Cisse*:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Forgot about this.






What an episode with Gary looking after Dorothy. Having been through the same pain of the appendectomy (that nearly killed me) I understand fully.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ferdy next.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

CORPORATE VIEIRA becoming U/21 COACH VIEIRA on june 1st


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> "It's been a good season for me," Torres told Chelsea TV. "Top scorer in the team, winning a trophy, scoring in the final. Things are becoming normal."


He actually thinks he had a good season... Good Lord...


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He hasn't?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He hasn't scored a Premier League goal in 2013...


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Meh, he's played well when I've seen him play.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He's played well in Europa, but not in any other competition. He's the reason we lost the Club World Cup too and I'm still bitter about that.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

You'll get a striker this time around anyway. Still say that Ba was a bad transfer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

kinda hard not to be top scorer when you start every single game and have the best support in the premier league

i still find it weird that ba went straight to hell after joining us


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ba did the same last season though. About 16 goals before Christmas, then didn't score any more for the whole season. Maybe to do with his fitness or something?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> i still find it weird that ba went straight to hell after joining us


Really? After Shevchenko _and_ Torres? :barkley


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Don't forget Hernan Crespo :austin


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

so what youre saying is, chelsea should stop buying strikers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

His FM fitness is about 5 out of 20, so I presume his real life fitness is pretty dire.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










:HHH2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

wow with all those goals and assists arsenal surely must be above city......


all that shows is that arsenal rely on those 4 players than city rely on theirs


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

is it weird i cant recognise any of the arsenal players because they all look bland and unremarkable as fuck


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

They also have the same expressions on their faces... Trophies that way lads. >>>


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> is it weird i cant recognise any of the arsenal players because they all look bland and unremarkable as fuck


I find what you said weird, complaining about people looking bland and unremarkable is a complaint you may regularly see in the WWE Forums but never in the Football threads.

Although if your looking for bland look no further than the England National Team there unremarkable in pretty every aspect


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

They should be looking up, at the three better teams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

alos those 4 arsenal players have made a combined 14 more starts than the city players


dont know why im defending city players, but it just stupid comparing those sort of stats


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> I find what you said weird, complaining about people looking bland and unremarkable is a complaint you may regularly see in the WWE Forums but never in the Football threads.
> 
> Although if your looking for bland look no further than the England National Team there unremarkable in pretty every aspect


that is also true with english players. I often struggle trying to pick out cahill out of a lineup

its just something odd

I watch a hell of a lot of football, and play a fuckton of fifa, yet I can genuinely not tell who any of those are

Im sure one of them is podolski, one of them is probably walcott, another is giroud and the last is santi

but i mean i coulda easily mistaken AOC for walcott and mixed up podo for giroud

even in regards to their stats. blands town


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> is it weird i cant recognise any of the arsenal players because they all look bland and unremarkable as fuck


Did you just call the GOAT Ollie Giroud bland?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

extremely

oh, and in regard to stats

Juan mata: 19 goals, 35 assists

numbers are iffy depending on the source but yeah.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

But he's so good looking


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

hes no cesar azpilicueta










dat rapeface


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> But he's so good looking


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

this seems like a good time to post everyones favourite giroud thing (its always a good time tbh)







also aolo jumped in the north sea today for keeping us up. Man of his word. Much more FUN than :mon

SEABS YOU KILLED MON YOU MONSTER


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shepard said:


> this seems like a good time to post everyones favourite giroud thing (its always a good time tbh)


Autism

It's a hell of a drug.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*















HE GOT A BICYCLE GIRLFRIEND 

and beaten up by his 14 year old brother :lol

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFFPxjvx5sY#t=3m20s he's finally lost it


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFFPxjvx5sY#t=3m20s he's finally lost it


Nearly died reading this comment to this video:



> My mum walked past my screen so i switched to gay porn. Its﻿ easier to explain.....


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> is it weird i cant recognise any of the arsenal players because they all look bland and unremarkable as fuck


True, but I can recognize Giroud as a comedian after reading that a few weeks ago:


> Giroud: "I´ve been better than Henry and Drogba"


:torres :lol


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He meant after their first seasons in the Prem. Stats wise I'm fairly sure he's right.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Technically kinda. Henry and didier both took a while to get adjusted


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

IIRC, I saw the comparison between them after he said that, Henry scored more but played more games, and Drogba scored one less than him but played a lot less games. Pretty desperate for him to say when he wasn't influential for most of the season. 

EDIT -









Even in terms of stats...


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

There needs to be more context in those statistics. Giroud wasn't starting many games in the first half of the season, he usually came on for 15 minutes but the same could be true for Henry and Drogba. I can see what Giroud is saying though. In his own right, those statistics are impressive for his debut season. All he needs to improve is his finishing and his decision makings.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> hes no cesar azpilicueta
> 
> dat rapeface


:azpi


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:azpi next in line to manage everton


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The new series of the Apprentice has reminded me of Azpi's lookalike.










:azpi


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I just wanted to post regarding Beckham retiring. He was my hero when I was growing up, my favourite player of all time. I remember watching the '98 World Cup and seeing him being praised from that fantastic freekick he scored against Cameroon to being hated for his sending off against Argentina. I felt so uncomfortable because I was such a huge Beckham fan and seeing my family members and friends always berating him felt awkward for me. It took a couple of years for the fans to truly forgive him and look what he did for the national side. Was such a brilliant servant for his/our country, showed passion and desire that is severely lacking in the national team nowadays. I was really sad when he left Manchester United for Real Madrid, I thought he would stay at United until he retired much like Ferguson, Neville, Scholes and one day, Giggs. He will always be a United and England legend for me.

The man was never the quickest (which he always admits in interviews) but he had an incredible workrate, always worked hard even if his club or country were a goal or two down and his passing range, crosses and set pieces were sublime. He's going to be missed from the game.

A real shame seeing all my favourites retiring at the end of this season, feels surreal.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> alos those 4 arsenal players have made a combined 14 more starts than the city players
> 
> 
> dont know why im defending city players, but it just stupid comparing those sort of stats


The most significant part that you missed were the prices of *116* million and *39* million.

Also, City are second in the league after spending, what, 500 million, while Arsenal are forth--with the possibility of third. Ahem.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

congratulations on the scoring more and finish behind trophy.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

^ That would have been right last season. Not this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

??

we've scored less goals than arsenal and arsenal are behind us.

so once again, congratulations on your trophy.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

^ That's funny because the point of that graphic was to show how your power packed mega signings, and world class talents have been busy competing with Arsenal than United.

As far as finishing behind you and scoring more than us, well, seems it's a trophy for you guys now!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

competing with arsenal

:lmao :lmao :lmao

second sentence doesn't even make an ounce of sense.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Razor King has me confused.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The transfer value argument always baffles me at he time the stature of the club was, were those players worth that to Arsenal to pay, no arsenal had a squad better and standing, were they worth that to improve us? Yep.

Also Beckham not in the top 1000, Chris Waddle pulling the Bret Hart move there..


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> ^ That's funny because the point of that graphic was to show how your power packed mega signings, and world class talents have been busy competing with Arsenal than United.*
> As far as finishing behind you and scoring more than us, well, seems it's a trophy for you guys now!*


Kiz has bestowed two prestigious trophies on Arsenal and you repay him with a sentence that doesn't make sense?

:wenger

Those two triumphs, in addition to the fair play trophy, make it a treble winning season for Arsenal. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> competing with arsenal
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> second sentence doesn't even make an ounce of sense.


Ugh...

Second sentence does make sense because I don't think any Gunner has come out and said anything about it being a major accomplishment. It was just a financial comparison--what your 116 million worth players got you this season.

By competing with Arsenal, I don't mean that's your club's objectives but you seem way happy to take pleasure in looking downwards than upwards. Technically, you're 8 points ahead of us and 10 points behind of United. While the gap doesn't tell the entire story, it shows that this season you couldn't compete with United the way you'd hope City would.

I don't know why this arguments is even standing, if not for your absurd "trophy" post. There is no point in defending anything for you because we all realize that City are title contenders, while we're top-4 contenders. Despite all, if this were last season, yes, you'd have the right to laugh, but for a team that couldn't mount any challenge in the League realistically; was out of the CL in the group stages, and lost the FA Cup final to a relegated team--all of this whilst being a super dominant force and with much better talent than Arsenal, what the heck?

City being better than Arsenal is a fact right now. City spending thrice as much is also a fact. City spending 116 million on players is another fact. Our inferior attackers (bar Cazorla) scoring more than City's players is a fact, but nothing worth noting down if you don't look at the financial implications. If you're really into it, you guys have the best GK and CB in the league--so it shouldn't be a surprise that you've conceded less than us. There is no reason to get touchy over such trifles.


Edit:

Joel, am I clear now? :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i wasnt aware pointing out how pointless that graphic was was an indication of myself getting touchy.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Man City, your closer in points and goal difference to us than you are Man Utd. Deal with it. I don't like that graphic though as it has incorrect figures and its context is silly.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

And... You've got stats like the league table counting only second halves; league tables without the leading goal scorer scoring; league table without the cat meowing, so on and so forth. It's not a strange thing to have "pointless" comparisons. The point wasn't that we've scored more than City; the point was that 39 million has gotten more goals this season than 116 million. At the end, it doesn't matter, but it does say how poor City have been.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

to which i sarcastically replied enjoy your scoring more and finishing behind city trophy, because it obviously means enough to one arsenal supporter at least that it has occurred.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So if by some miracle we beat Arsenal we could actually finish in the top half. Pards would love that I'm sure and call this season a great success :shaq

Bottom half of the table is tighter than a duck's ass this year


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> And... You've got stats like the league table counting only second halves; league tables without the leading goal scorer scoring; league table without the cat meowing, so on and so forth. It's not a strange thing to have "pointless" comparisons. The point wasn't that we've scored more than City; the point was that 39 million has gotten more goals this season than 116 million. At the end, it doesn't matter, but it does say how poor City have been.


I hate all of these things. Most of all, the 'REAL' league table which apparently corrects referee mistakes that lead to goals. Because some people (usually Liverpool fans) actually try to use it to make serious points.

I am a huge statto and have put time and effort into making spreadsheets full of stats in the past. But anyone what puts their time and effort into making such things as the the 'REAL' league table are not only losers but also idiots.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Sleeper said:


> I hate all of these things. Most of all, the 'REAL' league table which apparently corrects referee mistakes that lead to goals. Because some people *(usually Liverpool fans)* actually try to use it to make serious points.
> 
> I am a huge statto and have put time and effort into making spreadsheets full of stats in the past. But anyone what puts their time and effort into making such things as the the 'REAL' league table are not only losers but also idiots.


jesus christ you're obsessed. clearly its only because...










you'd be in 7th and we'd be 4th after 31 games. we're the real CL qualifiers. Look at dat table. Look at it! :stevie :carra :lucas :sterling :sturridge :hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4 :hendo5 :hendo6 :hendo7 :hendo8 :hendo9 mghendowithabeard :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :suarez2 :suarez1 :downing :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :sterling :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> The most significant part that you missed were the prices of *116* million and *39* million.
> 
> Also, *City are second in the league after spending, what, 500 million, while Arsenal are forth--with the possibility of third*. Ahem.


The better way to look at it, is we went from a club finishing in the top 10 to champions and runners up and spending 500 min and Arsenal spent feck all and went from Champions, Double Winners and Runners up to a club fighting for 4th.. 

that's the difference.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> An official poll conducted by ESPN as to who will win the Barclays English Premier League next season.
> Results are as follows:
> 
> - Chelsea - 46%
> - Manchester United - 22%
> - Arsenal - 13%
> - Manchester City - 12%
> - Others - 7%


:mourinho


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The lack of votes for team other is a disgrace. 'triffic group of lads.

:arry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> And... You've got stats like the league table counting only second halves; league tables without the leading goal scorer scoring; league table without the cat meowing, so on and so forth. It's not a strange thing to have "pointless" comparisons. The point wasn't that we've scored more than City; the point was that 39 million has gotten more goals this season than 116 million. *At the end, it doesn't matter, but it does say how poor City have been.*


So poor they finished above you! I'd stop wasting your time worrying about 'how poor' City have been and focus your time on hoping your team do something to catch this so called poor team.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh how much focus it would need to _hope_ a team does better than another team :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
Stoke launch internal investigation into training ground incident. More coming up soon on #ssn

'peter crouch does offensive dance' would make my day


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Somebodies nicked the Rugby ball.

Edit: fucking basketball


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Right, not sure where to post but I was trying to build a list of players who Beckham played with who I'd rate higher than him, came up surprisingly short:

Higher rated: Ibra, Seedorf, Nesta, Ronaldinho, Maldini, Shevchenko, Raul, Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Giggs, Scholes, Schmeichel, Cantona
Possibles: Stam, Keane, Kaka, Pirlo, Carlos, Cannavaro, Van Nistelrooy, Helguera

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So apparently Glen Whealen put a Pigs head in Kenwyne Jones' locker and Jones reacted by bricking Glen's car


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rush said:


> jesus christ you're obsessed. clearly its only because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be in 7th and we'd be 4th after 31 games. we're the real CL qualifiers. Look at dat table. Look at it! :stevie :carra :lucas :sterling :sturridge :hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4 :hendo5 :hendo6 :hendo7 :hendo8 :hendo9 mghendowithabeard :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :suarez2 :suarez1 :downing :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :carra :lucas :sterling :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo :sturridge :hendo


I just can't look at it damn it! enaldo


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Brek Shea posted the pic on his Instagram.










Hutz


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He used to look like a rooster and now he looks like a pig. I actually forgot he was at Stoke too. I remember when Mikey Damage wanted us to sign Shea :lmao If it were up to him, half our team would be American and we'd probably have been relegated.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Apologies if already posted but Waddle has done "a Bret Hart"

"David Beckham is not in my top 1000 players"


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

bantz in that club <<<


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm not a huge Beckham guy, but I don't think I could name 1000 players better than him. Granted it becomes difficult when you think about the entire history of the game and whether or not to consider pre-war players, etc. I could certainly name 100 players better than him, but I'm not sure I'd go much further than that.

I'd also be interested to see if Waddle considers himself better than Beckham. Waddle was no better than Beckham, so if he doesn't rate Becks in the top 1000, where's he then?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Ruckus said:


> Brek Shea posted the pic on his Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutz


:jones

That's not even funny, it's just...odd. Kinda dark.

Edit: A cool interview with Harper who is leaving at the end of the season after 20 years: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...year-Newcastle-United-career-ends-Sunday.html



> Daftest player
> 
> ‘Steven Taylor would be up there. So would Tino Asprilla. And Budgie (John Burridge), although he was a coach. He got himself on the bench ahead of me for one game. I’ve still got the scars.
> 
> ‘Budgie was crazy. He used to ring me, my dad would answer the phone and he would say: “Tell Steven it’s his dad”.
> 
> 'And my dad would answer: “It is his dad”.


:lol

The People's Goalkeeper


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Shaun_27 said:


> Apologies if already posted but Waddle has done "a Bret Hart"
> 
> "David Beckham is not in my top 1000 players"


When I first read the article I thought he just said "in Premier League history", now it seems they've changed it to "the last 40 years." I know I'd have him in mine.

Still, Waddle doing his favourite Bret Hart impression...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

How the hell is a dead animals head supposed to be funny. Well done to Jones for wrecking the little scrotes car.

Oh, I mean "hahahahaha epic banter looooooool!" #twitter

dat Harps :clap Though if he wants to save any shots on Sunday he best start diving now, I've seen oil tankers move faster :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Baines won the Everton players player of the year and fans player of the year award. What a guy.

Mirallas won the Everton goal of the season, the beautiful man.

Also this happened...










Moyes did a speech at the end of it. In his first season we got beat by Newcastle 6-2 and Sir Bobby Robson turned round and said 'welcome to the PL, David Moyes' and that was his motivation to succeed in the league. 

Talks of the European adventures, Jagielka missing the penalty against Fiorentina and scoring the winner against Man United at Wembley, and some other boss memories. 

I'm going to miss the ginger twat


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> ‏@robert_huth
> Well that escalated quickly....


Bunch of mongs. Not surprised Kenwynne went *ham*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

so apparently the arsenal/chelsea playoff is in villa park

fuck me if i know why the playoff between two london clubs is being played at birmingham


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We're gonna win on Sunday anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



ROUSEY said:


> Moyes did a speech at the end of it. In his first season we got beat by Newcastle 6-2 and Sir Bobby Robson turned round and said 'welcome to the PL, David Moyes' and that was his motivation to succeed in the league.
> 
> Talks of the European adventures, Jagielka missing the penalty against Fiorentina and scoring the winner against Man United at Wembley, and some other boss memories.
> 
> I'm going to miss the ginger twat


Look on the bright side, Rafa was on Talksport today and didn't rule himself out of the Everton job.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We might even win something then

:moyes1


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rafa is going to PSG to win them the CL.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



I Curry I said:


> Right, not sure where to post but I was trying to build a list of players who Beckham played with who I'd rate higher than him, came up surprisingly short:
> 
> Higher rated: Ibra, Seedorf, Nesta, Ronaldinho, Maldini, Shevchenko, Raul, Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Giggs, Scholes, Schmeichel, Cantona
> Possibles: Stam, Keane, Kaka, Pirlo, Carlos, Cannavaro, Van Nistelrooy, Helguera
> 
> Have I missed anyone?


My list:

Not in the same stratosphere as: Nesta, Ibra, Keane, Maldini, Zidane, Pirlo, Ronaldo, Schmeichel, Casillas, Irwin, (easily all top 100 of their respective era)

Not in the same league as: Van Nistelrooy, Ronaldinho, Seedorf, Raul, Cantona, Figo, Giggs, Rio Ferdinand, 

Just looking through the old squad for the Beckham Madrid years and they really did have a lot of garbage in that squad accompanying the world class talent. No wonder they didn't do much in Europe during those years.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Henry Hill said:


> My list:
> 
> Not in the same stratosphere as: Nesta, Ibra, Keane, Maldini, Zidane, Pirlo, Ronaldo, Schmeichel, Casillas, Irwin, (easily all top 100 of their respective era)
> 
> Not in the same league as: Van Nistelrooy, Ronaldinho, Seedorf, Raul, Cantona, Figo, Giggs, Rio Ferdinand,
> 
> Just looking through the old squad for the Beckham Madrid years and they really did have a lot of garbage in that squad accompanying the world class talent. No wonder they didn't do much in Europe during those years.


Ronaldinho belongs in the 'stratosphere' category.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'd put Raul in the other category too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

cortese staying at southampton


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Top 8 next season is back on , well until the next drama at least


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

lolsouthamptontop8 

Shame this season didn't live up to last season tbh. Final day is basically between Spurs & Arsenal and can easily see that being anti climatic.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Is that Pardew and AVB pic supposed to be a conspiracy theory or something? It's probably not even recent. How could it possibly effect the game anyway? 

"Please beat Arsenal" "ok". CONSPIRACY. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Exactly :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

@ Chelsea fans (Joel, Redead, and all)

Do you guys really want Mourinho to rejoin Chelsea after all the nuisance he's created at Madrid? It's not like you guys are desperate for trophies. You win something nearly every season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Yeah but they're not close to winning the one that really matters. In Jose's defence, Madrid is a fucking circus of a club anyway. He hasn't covered himself in respect there but Jose seems like a guy who'll only give respect when he feels like it's warranted and he clearly doesn't respect Madrid. Not every club he goes will end up like Madrid right now.*


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Magsimus said:


> Is that Pardew and AVB pic supposed to be a conspiracy theory or something? It's probably not even recent. How could it possibly effect the game anyway?
> 
> "Please beat Arsenal" "ok". CONSPIRACY. :wenger


 Apprantly, it's old. :lol

I'm so nervous for this game. There is no way Pardew would roll over for Wenger because of their 'rivalry' in the past. I'll be surprised if Newcastle decide to play crap again because it's their final home game of the season and it's Harper's and Colo's last game for you lot. Not to mention, Arteta is a major doubt and Wilshere isn't 100% fit.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wow next year the title is gonna be so open. 3 teams in the top 4 will have new managers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> @ Chelsea fans (Joel, Redead, and all)
> 
> Do you guys really want Mourinho to rejoin Chelsea after all the nuisance he's created at Madrid? It's not like you guys are desperate for trophies. You win something nearly every season.


What Seabs has said. Plus, Jose is a lot more relaxed and more calm in England. Everyone seems to appreciate him in England, so he doesn't completely lose it. In Spain and Italy, the media have absoultely hated him. So he has always had a grumpy demeanour. Just look at the CL press conferences. When asked a question by an English reporter he is all smiles and laughs, then it comes to the Spanish reporters and he is stoney faced and completely serious. He will be back in his comfort zone.

And also, I want him back as there isn't anyone out there who you can arguably say is better than him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

and because roman will tickle his balls and bend over to his every demand, unlike perez.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Perez did though. Mourinho and Perez are very close.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Juup Heynckes. But he's not leaving Germany.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Perez did though. Mourinho and Perez are very close.


just because they're close doesn't mean he gave him everything he wanted.

there's 2 managers that roman would do anything for. jose and pep. no one else.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He gave Mourinho the majority of power at Madrid. That's unheard at Madrid.

Roman would do anything for Jose? History says otherwise. We'll see how it goes this time around.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

This League Two play off final is insane. Bradford 3-0 up in half an hour.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> and because roman will tickle his balls and bend over to his every demand, unlike perez.


Perez got rid of his right hand man and probably best friend in football because Jose told him too. Jose worked at Madrid without a sporting director, unheard of. Perez gave him everything he could.

Compare the treatment Jose got to what Pellegrini got and it's night and day.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Completely irrelevant to anything, but what are some major clubs in the top five Euro countries (ENG SPA ITA GER FRA) without any major trophies (major cup, top division, european cup)?

Only one I can think of is Fulham...


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mike Ashley will pay his non-football staff 1 million if Newcastle beat us tomorrow.

Another reason why Newcastle will take this seriously. Yup, we're fucked.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

yeah boo hoo arsenal

anyways, as for jose. I do believe he will do well when he returns. He knew what he was doing at Chelsea, and he built a team that lasted until 2012

He got us didier. He found the tactics to get the best out of Lampard. He turned the bridge into a fortress. The team loved him, and he won shit

And thinks werent exactly buddy buddy with Roman. Lets not forget the Andry fiasco and Jose's subsequent sacking


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I believe Mike Ashley might be a Spurs fan, hence the bounty for tomorrow. I guess that's good for us. Arsenal will still win though, probably stutter a bit and go a goal down but reply and win 2-1. We'll win 2-1 as well I think, but it'll all be in vain.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I believe Mike Ashley might be a Spurs fan, hence the bounty for tomorrow. I guess that's good for us. Arsenal will still win though, probably stutter a bit and go a goal down but reply and win 2-1. We'll win 2-1 as well I think, but it'll all be in vain.


 I googled if he was a Spurs fan and found this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...0/I-hate-Spurs-insists-Toon-owner-Ashley.html

It's from the dailymail though so not 100% true.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Lol well I don't know then. Like you said it's Dailymail and I feel dirty for just being on their website. :lol I know he's from London so I assume he supports a London club of some sort. Can't be bothered to look it up. Apparently Newcastle could finish as high as tenth if they win, so that might be the incentive. More moolah and whatnot.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Hilarious that some of you actually think we might get a result against Arsenal tomorrow.

If we don't get turned over by at least a two goal margin I'll eat my own testicles and put it on youtube.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bookmarked.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> If we don't get turned over by at least a two goal margin I'll eat my own testicles and put it on youtube.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Spurs are funding the £1m.

But if the £1m is going to the non footballing staff, why the hell would the footballing staff give a damn to play their hearts out?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Mike Ashley logic, not even once


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I think that the main reason Mourinho didn't have the same level of success in Madrid is the mentality of the dressing room there. It wasn't a classic Mourinho squad where every player fought for him and the club to maximize results. It was a clash of egos, some thought that they were above any manager. Besides Jose's tactics on the pitch, his biggest quality was always as a motivator, to motivate and bring out the best performance from a player. When you don't have 100% of your team behind you, especially major figures who has big influence on the press and the crowd, it was never going to be the same as Porto, Chelsea and Inter. Even with that, he still had respectable success there, he broke the quarter finals streak after 6 seasons, reached 3 semi finals in 3 years, won trophies and the league once.



JOAL.com said:


> anyways, as for jose. I do believe he will do well when he returns. He knew what he was doing at Chelsea, and he built a team that lasted until 2012
> 
> He got us didier. He found the tactics to get the best out of Lampard. He turned the bridge into a fortress. The team loved him, and he won shit


Pretty much, unlike Madrid, you can already see in every interview, even with players like Luiz and Hazard who never played under him. They're all ready for it, the mentality that Jose installed almost a decade ago is still there. The only thing that can be an obstacle for him this time are the huge expectations and the fact that he might not be as hungry and motivated to succeed like he was in 2004. Knowing Jose, expectations aren't a problem, he's the type of guy who thrives on the opportunity to prove everybody wrong. And motivation, his connection to the club is much stronger this time, he's coming back to his second run after fans chanted his name for the past 6 years. We don't have the strong, balanced and versatile team we had back then but with some smart signings, we can be realistic contenders again. The fact that Jose is undefeated at Stamford Bridge is another big plus. He's coming back at a perfect time where we need his leadership and charisma.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

We've already got the 3rd sot, so doesn't matter what happens in this Everton game, good season overall


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Tyler Durden said:


> We've already got the 3rd sot, so doesn't matter what happens in this Everton game, good season overall


yes it does. but i suppose acknowledging the playoff would have required you to post something interesting and longer than one sentence, which is unheard of


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bit annoying Sky arent showing :fergie's last game, they could have at least put it on the red button

Cant see any youngsters getting their debut today, what with the final against Spurs u-21s tomorrow


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i hope guidetti gets a run today. and razak. and suarez. and costel. get 90 minutes into a few kids, do them the world of good.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> Hilarious that some of you actually think we might get a result against Arsenal tomorrow.
> 
> If we don't get turned over by at least a two goal margin I'll eat my own testicles and put it on youtube.


:ksi2

Forgetting Harper this is probably Colo's last game. Best CB I've ever seen at Newcastle, gave up his international career to get us back out of the Championship. I may shed a tear.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Can't believe it's the last day of the season  My predictions:

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 QPR
Man City 4-2 Norwich
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Stoke
Swansea 2-2 Fulham
Tottenham 0-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-4 Man Utd
West Ham 1-0 Reading
Wigan 0-3 Aston Villa

*End of season table to look like this:*

(C) *Manchester United
Manchester City
Chelsea
Arsenal*
_Tottenham_
Everton
Liverpool
West Brom
Swansea
West Ham
Aston Villa
Stoke
Norwich
Southampton
Newcastle
Sunderland
Fulham
Wigan
Reading 
QPR

*Champions League*
_Europa League_
Relegated


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Last day :sad:

Cech
Azpi Cahill Ivanovic Cole
Luiz Lampard
Moses Mata Oscar
Torres

Expect that to be the team and don't have a problem with it since Terry, Ramires and Hazard are suspended and injured. Torres has been better than Ba, so go with him.

Hopefully we beat Everton and somewhat send a message to Moyes.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Joel said:


> Last day :sad:
> 
> Cech
> Azpi Cahill Ivanovic Cole
> Luiz Lampard
> Moses Mata Oscar
> Torres
> 
> Expect that to be the team and don't have a problem with it since Terry, Ramires and Hazard are suspended and injured. Torres has been better than Ba, so go with him.
> 
> Hopefully we beat Everton and somewhat send a message to Moyes.


Your predictions for today's games?


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

My predictions:

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 5-0 QPR
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd
West Ham 3-0 Reading
Wigan 1-2 Aston Villa


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well here it is final day of the Premier League, only today and next weekend left before the long old summer of transfer madness and pre-season friendlies while I spend my Saturday Afternoon watching German Pornography or if he actually goes through with it, watching Green Light eat his own testicles (I recommend a Honey & Mustard dipping sauce)

Predictions for today

Rafa will run bollock naked around Stamford Bride - David Moyes will surely cry
Liverpool to win the possession - Boswinga scores 3 own goals 
Brian Kidd will be so ronery - Holt will run onto the pitch eating a pie
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Chanel es muy﻿ scorchio! Bono estente - Kenwyne Jones will channel is inner Austin to find out who put a pigs head in he locker
Laudrup will contine to look handsome - Martin Jol win finally cave in and say "On this the day of my daughters wedding"
Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland
Lukaku will GOAT - Fergie will chew gum as United score 5 in the 90'th minute
Nobody will give a fuck about West Ham VS Reading 
Roberto Martinez to denounce his Spanish roots and declare his name from now his Robert Martin - Villa will be brave


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Well here it is final day of the Premier League, only today and next weekend left before the long old summer of transfer madness and pre-season friendlies while I spend my Saturday Afternoon watching German Pornography or if he actually goes through with it, watching Green Light eat his own testicles (I recommend a Honey & Mustard dipping sauce)
> 
> Predictions for today
> 
> Rafa will run bollock naked around Stamford Bride - David Moyes will surely cry
> Liverpool to win the possession - Boswinga scores 3 own goals
> Brian Kidd will be so ronery - Holt will run onto the pitch eating a pie
> Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
> Chanel es muy﻿ scorchio! Bono estente - Kenwyne Jones will channel is inner Austin to find out who put a pigs head in he locker
> Laudrup will contine to look handsome - Martin Jol win finally cave in and say "On this the day of my daughters wedding"
> *Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland*
> Lukaku will GOAT - Fergie will chew gum as United score 5 in the 90'th minute
> Nobody will give a fuck about West Ham VS Reading
> Roberto Martinez to denounce his Spanish roots and declare his name from now his Robert Martin - Villa will be brave


:kobe bitch please. Never gonna happen


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 QPR
Man City 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Man Utd
West Ham 1-0 Reading
Wigan 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 10m
> Confirmed #LFC team v QPR: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Carragher, Skrtel, Lucas, Henderson, Downing, *Ibe*, Coutinho, Sturridge.
> 
> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 10m
> #LFC subs: Jones, Wisdom, Coady, Coates, Suso, Assaidi, Borini.


Ibe debut :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Januzaj on the bench



> Lindegaard, Valencia, Jones, Evans, Buttner, Kagawa, Cleverley, Carrick, Anderson, Hernandez, Van Persie.
> De Gea, Scholes, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Giggs, Januzaj.


last ever team picked by Fergie


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Last day of the season is always entertaining and hopefully today is no different, I think Arsenal and Spurs will both win, would also be interesting if Chelsea and Arsenal had to face off in a third place playoff.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Ibe debut :mark:


Ibe :mark:

Lol at SSN. Got Geoff Shreeves interviewing a Newcastle tea lady :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

GOD Rosicky and Mr. Arsenal both to start.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

There might be not much left to play for in the Prem but fantasy league warfare lives on. Two of my mates who've never beaten me are closish. I've got 30 points on them but you never know what can happen.

Last day fantasy league days are awesome. I remember 2006 when my mate led me the whole way and on the last day he had Van Nistelrooy captain. He fucked off home before kick off and I had Terry Henry who got a hat-trick and won me the league. You can't beat a bit of fantasy football warfare!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> There might be not much left to play for in the Prem but fantasy league warfare lives on. Two of my mates who've never beaten me are closish. I've got 30 points on them but you never know what can happen.
> 
> Last day fantasy league days are awesome. I remember 2006 when my mate led me the whole way and on the last day he had Van Nistelrooy captain. He fucked off home before kick off and I had Terry Henry who got a hat-trick and won me the league. You can't beat a bit of fantasy football warfare!


unfortunately in the WF league i'm sitting 2nd by 89 points so thats not going to happen unless Sturridge scores 10 goals or something crazy :side:


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Rush, you forgot 'Zero Premier League titles'.

This does seem to be one of the worst final days ever. Any Tottenham fan in hope should give it up, it's not going to happen. Can't imagine anything else to note.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So nothing to play for and Stoke still don't start Owen in his last game

Pretty disgusting that a player with Owen's ability is going out like this. He didn't live upto his potential because of injuries but not to be started in your last game by Stoke is beyond stupid


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rush said:


> Spoiler: CarraGOAT


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™;18474178 said:


> There might be not much left to play for in the Prem but fantasy league warfare lives on. Two of my mates who've never beaten me are closish. I've got 30 points on them but you never know what can happen.
> 
> Last day fantasy league days are awesome. I remember 2006 when my mate led me the whole way and on the last day he had Van Nistelrooy captain. He fucked off home before kick off and I had Terry Henry who got a hat-trick and won me the league. You can't beat a bit of fantasy football warfare!


The same can't be said for the WF Forum FF, Anark is leading by 89 points, it would take monumental collapse for him to surrender the league 

Meaning while I'm challenging for a place in the Top 20, currently in 24'th, 24 points behind whoever is in 20'th


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Would much rather spend my career at one club and win the CL than jump ship to an already winning club to win the PL. Respect to Carragher.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Rush said:


> unfortunately in the WF league i'm sitting 2nd by 89 points so thats not going to happen unless Sturridge scores 10 goals or something crazy :side:


Well you are playing QPR. Don't give up hope! I put Sturridge & Coutinho in as my two free transfers.

I don't even look at this league on here now. It's all about the league with my mates. Never thought I'd be happy with 4th but I can't lose to the two below me. I won't live it down.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> Would much rather spend my career at one club and win the CL than jump ship to an already winning club to win the PL. Respect to Carragher.


he never had the option :lmao



> "I never really had the option to leave - I don't know whether it was a good thing or bad thing," Carragher is quoted as saying in The Sun. "Maybe no-one rates me!
> 
> "I've never even been close. My agent has never rang me up and said, 'This team fancy buying you'. Not once.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Nige™ said:


> Last day fantasy league days are awesome. I remember 2006 when my mate led me the whole way and on the last day he had Van Nistelrooy captain. He fucked off home before kick off and I had Terry Henry who got a hat-trick and won me the league. You can't beat a bit of fantasy football warfare!


Was winning the 2006 World Cup fantasy league at my school (150 people or so) for most of the tournament until my own dad got Schweinsteiger's double in the 3rd place play-off, I'm still bitter about it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> he never had the option :lmao


But Stevie did. :stevie

That was in response to, "zero PL titles."


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Desecrated said:


> Rush, you forgot 'Zero Premier League titles'.
> 
> This does seem to be one of the worst final days ever. Any Tottenham fan in hope should give it up, it's not going to happen. Can't imagine anything else to note.


One of the very few one clubmen left in the game, and he won the CL for us so as Razor King said, major respect for Carra. 



united_07 said:


> he never had the option :lmao


wouldn't have mattered if he did...



> Maybe I was always seen as 'Mr Liverpool', I suppose. You'll have to ask different managers. But I'd never have left in any circumstances.


:carra


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Razor King said:


> But Stevie did. :stevie
> 
> That was in response to, "zero PL titles."


Good times that.










Fear changed his mind. He was going.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, David Luiz, Cole; Ake, Lamps (c); Torres, Mata, Oscar; Ba
Subs: Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Ferreira, Christensen, Marin, Benayoun, Moses

Torres and Ba together? Dodgy but I'm excited to see it. Nice to see Ake and Chistensen on the bench too.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Ibe debut :mark:


Ibe :mark: 
Suso :mark:
Big Phil :mark::mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

rumours that our home kit for next season will be getting a run

if true, pls dont be shit, pls dont be shit, pls dont be shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fergie's last ever game, we're obviously going to lose.


Pessimistic to the end!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Whats the record for longest amount of injury time? b/c United will be playing until they score. dat fergie time 8*D


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Newcastle: Harper; Debuchy, S.Taylor, Coloccini ©, Yanga-Mbiwa; Tiote, Cabaye, Gutierrez; Ben Arfa, Cisse, Gouffran.
Subs: Alnwick, Simpson, Anita, Perch, Marveaux, Obertan, Campbell.

Arsenal: Szczesny; Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs; Arteta ©, Ramsey; Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla; Podolski.
Subs: Fabianski, Vermaelen, Monreal, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Gervinho, Giroud.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Tottenham: Lloris; Walker, Dawson ©, Vertonghen, Assou-Ekotto; Lennon, Huddlestone, Parker, Dempsey; Adebayor, Bale.
Subs: Friedel, Caulker, Naughton, Dembele, Holtby, Sigurdsson, Defoe.

Sunderland: Mignolet, Larsson, Colback, O'Shea ©, Cuellar, N'Diaye, Vaughan, McClean, Johnson, Graham, Wickham.
Subs: Westwood, Marrs, Mandron, Knott, Ferguson, Harrison, Mitchell.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Chelsea: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, David Luiz, Cole; Ake, Lampard ©; Torres, Mata, Oscar; Ba.
Subs: Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Paulo Ferreira, Christensen, Marin, Benayoun, Moses.

Everton: Howard, Coleman, Jagielka, Distin, Baines, Mirallas, Gibson, Fellaini, Pienaar, Naismith, Anichebe.
Subs: Mucha, Hibbert, Heitinga, Oviedo, Jelavic, Barkley, Duffy.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

West Bromwich Albion: Foster; Jones, McAuley, Olsson, Ridgewell; Yacob, Mulumbu; Dorrans, Morrison, Brunt; Long.
Subs: Myhill, Dawson, Tamas, Lukaku, Rosenberg, Popov, Fortune.

Manchester United: Lindergaard, Valencia, Evans, Jones, Buttner, Anderson, Carrick, Cleverley, Kagawa, van Persie, Hernandez.
Subs: De Gea, Evra, Ferdinand, Giggs, Vidic, Scholes, Januzaj.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Manchester City: Hart; Zabaleta, Richards, Lescott, Kolarov; Milner, Yaya Toure, Rodwell, Nasri; Tevez, Dzeko.
Subs: Pantilimon, Clichy, Maicon, Garcia, Barry, Silva, Aguero.

Norwich: Ruddy; R.Martin, Whittaker, Johnson, Howson, Snodgrass, Holt ©, Pilkington, Hoolahan, Garrido, R.Bennett.
Subs: Bunn; Fox, E.Bennett, Becchio, Barnett, Butterfield, Tettey.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Lucas, Henderson, Downing, Ibe, Coutinho, Sturridge.
Subs: Jones, Wisdom, Coady, Coates, Suso, Assaidi, Borini.

Queens Park Rangers: Green; Harriman, Onuoha, Hill, Traore, Derry, Park, Remy, Zamora, Townsend, Mbia.
Subs: Murphy, Mackie, Granero, Fabio, Hoilett, Bothroyd, Ehmer.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Southampton: K. Davis, Clyne, Fonte, Hooiveld, Shaw, Schneiderlin, Cork, S. Davis, Rodriguez, Lallana ©, Lambert. 
Subs: Gazzaniga, Yoshida, Ward-Prowse, Mayuka, Chambers, Isgrove, Puncheon.

Stoke City: Begovic; Shotton, Shawcross, Huth, Wilson; Walters, Nzonzi, Whitehead, Cameron, Etherington; Crouch.
Subs: Sorensen, Wilkinson, Palacios, Cuvelier, Kightly, Jerome, Owen.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

West Ham: Jaaskelainen, Demel, O'Brien, Collins, Reid, Noble, Diame, Nolan ©, J.Cole, Vaz Te, Carroll.
Subs: Henderson, Tomkins, Collison, Maiga, Wellington Paulista, O'Neil, Taylor.

Reading: McCarthy, Gunter, Kelly, Gorkss, Morrison, Karacan, Guthrie, McCleary, Robson-Kanu, McAnuff ©, Pogrebnyak.
Subs: Taylor, Pearce, Mariappa, Akpan, Carrico, Blackman, Le Fondre.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Swansea: Vorm, Rangel, Chico, Williams ©, Davies, Britton, de Guzman, Routledge, Dyer, Hernandez, Michu.
Subs: Tremmel, Tiendalli, Monk, Taylor, Agustien, Lamah, Shechter.

Fulham: Schwarzer; Riether, Senderos, Hangeland, Riise; Duff, Frimpong, Enoh, Kacaniklic; Ruiz; Berbatov. 
Subs: Etheridge, Hughes, Emanuelson, Karagounis, Frei, Petric, Rodallega.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wigan: Al Habsi, Kone, McCarthy, Watson, Maloney, Gomez, McArthur, Boyce, Espinoza, Golobart, Scharner.
Subs: Robles, Di Santo, Henriquez, Fyvie, Mustoe, Redmond, Campabadal.

Aston Villa: Guzan, Lowton, Vlaar ©, Baker, Bennett, Westwood, Delph, Sylla, Weimann, Agbonlahor, Bent.
Subs: Given, El Ahmadi, Dawkins, Gardner, Bowery, N’Zogbia, Herd.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*










What's her name, Rush? :kobe4


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

it just depends on how important a certain club is to a person. I'd bet Carra wouldn't have left even if he did have the chance - same with Giggs and Neville (always presumed Scholes would have had a run out at Oldham). In the hypothetical world where I'm a United player, I'd never leave the club if I was playing the majority of games - even if they won jack shit.

EDIT: ^ Rashida Jones, it's her out of I Love You, Man


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> What's her name, Rush? :kobe4


Rashida Jones.

Edit: Damn you Vader!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Apparently Sunderland's bench have a combined total of 1 (yes 1) premier league appearance between them.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I'm shitting myself.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Apparently Sunderland's bench have a combined total of 1 (yes 1) premier league appearance between them.


The outfield players have 4 minutes between them (and that was just at the Villa game for Mandron). Westwood has played a few games last year.


We're going to be destroyed.


----------



## This_Guy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Me and my bros are pumped. We got 10 TV's hooked up with every game on! I love being a soccer fan in America! We get every game!


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Vader said:


> EDIT: ^ Rashida Jones, it's her out of I Love You, Man





Daiko said:


> Rashida Jones.
> 
> Edit: Damn you Vader!


Thank you, gentlemen.

*opens new tab*


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

MATA!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> What's her name, Rush? :kobe4


:wilkins

My word


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:kagawa


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

2-0 :fergie


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That was over the line. Go home ref, you're drunk.

Loving the new home strip!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bale :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bale shouldve had a penalty.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking Phil! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

OH.MY.GOD.PHIL :wilkins

Ibe assist 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

COUTINHOOOOOOOOO..!!!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Destiny said:


> Bale shouldve had a penalty.


Definite penalty. Terrible.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Countinho scored? Lovely stuff :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Spurs are going to bottle it. They're Spurs.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That Bale 'dive' was a clear penalty IMO. Larsson had two hands on his shoulders dragging him back. If he hadn't given a penalty then fair enough, but to book Bale for a dive is pretty ludicrous. Had that been Lennon or Adebayor they wouldn't have been booked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Brilliant ovation for Harper there :clap

And DAT SAVE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So the Newcastle fans give Harper a standing ovation which nearly brings him to tears, 30 seconds later he saves a shot from Poldolski with his testicles

Poor Guy


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Morrison cupping his ears when he scored was pretty pathetic, you 3-1 down :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Inter dun goof'd hard selling Coutinho.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:kagawa>:rooney

Good to see Buttsex playing and scoring.



Valencia is playing well also, so next season is sorted play him rb, keep ando and sell the rest of the wingers :moyes1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> Morrison cupping his ears when he scored was pretty pathetic, you 3-1 down :lmao


lol give him a break. The man scored, he got excited. Fuck me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Destiny said:


> lol give him a break. The man scored, he got excited. Fuck me.


Fucking you, now that would be him getting excited.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao at the discussion going on with Savage criticising Garth and Keown for their team of the season. Though why Yaya Toure is in Garth and Keown's team I'll never know. And funny to see Garth put Van Persie on the right wing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

it's Fergie's last game and we're going in DRY. [/Kiz]

:kagawa is a classy little fella too


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Big Andy with two assists and playing well today I hear.

15-20M please Big Sam :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



DwayneAustin said:


> Big Andy with two assists and playing well today I hear.
> 
> 15-20M please Big Sam :brodgers


Suarez replacement next season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bloody hell Harps, must've smoked a joint at half time to celebrate by the looks of it


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking you, now that would be him getting excited.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



EGame said:


> Inter dun goof'd hard selling Coutinho.


For £8.5m as well :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

holy shit


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

great goal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh shit Arsenal up


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Brom comeback?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Holy shit Anita's getting a game


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:rvp


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking Goals everywhere


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Fucking Goals everywhere


It would be an exciting day if teams had something to play for.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

LOL CARRAGHERS STRIKE.

So unlucky.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> It would be an exciting day if teams had something to play for.


And yet the two games where teams do have something to play for has only seen 1 goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If liverpool get a pena, carragher should take it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh for fuck sake. Proof right there that God doesn't exist. What a goal for Carra that would have been.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So fucking close from Carra. Holy fuck i wish that went in.

Ibe off but he looked brilliant. Obviously its against the team getting relegated but he's been very sharp.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> And yet the two games where teams do have something to play for has only seen 1 goal.


:lol sounds about right.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> And yet the two games where teams do have something to play for has only seen 1 goal.


Best league in the world


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fucking mauling :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Vintage :javy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Just saw the City/Norwich scoreline. How the fuck did City let Norwich score 3 past them :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

First time United have scored more than 4 goals in a game this season.

Glad for Chicharito, should have started more games over Rooney. 18 goals this season despite having limited chances is a fantastic record.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Best league in the world


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Ohh fuck off chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Just saw the City/Norwich scoreline. How the fuck did City let Norwich score 3 past them :lmao


because we don't give the slightest fuck.

watch the defending for them all. it's been a scratch match outside of the fantastic rodders.


----------



## staycold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

No idea how we're losing to Fulham, dominated the entire game and they've come to the goals twice and scored two. Didn't realise how terrible they've been recently, if it wasn't for Schwarzer we would have scored at least three.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Thought Howard Webb was gonna headbutt Gibbs :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What are United playing at? Concede 2 goals in a minute.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Jesus Fucking Christ MORE FUCKING GOALS

West Brom 4-5 Man Utd

Kevin Nolan has scored a fucking hat-trick, No wonder Reading are going down

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GARY BALE


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:fergie 

INCREDIBLE SCENES


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Liverpool crowd giving me tingles.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fantastic goal from Bale :shaq


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Wow, nice way to send Ferguson off, concede 3 more goals in 5-6 minutes. Ridiculous.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

united and city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Man U to get that last minute goal clearly

Also Spurs scored? Shit getting real


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



danny_boy said:


> Well here it is final day of the Premier League, only today and next weekend left before the long old summer of transfer madness and pre-season friendlies while I spend my Saturday Afternoon watching German Pornography or if he actually goes through with it, watching Green Light eat his own testicles (I recommend a Honey & Mustard dipping sauce)
> 
> Predictions for today
> 
> Rafa will run bollock naked around Stamford Bride - David Moyes will surely cry
> Liverpool to win the possession - Boswinga scores 3 own goals
> Brian Kidd will be so ronery - Holt will run onto the pitch eating a pie
> Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
> Chanel es muy﻿ scorchio! Bono estente - Kenwyne Jones will channel is inner Austin to find out who put a pigs head in he locker
> Laudrup will contine to look handsome - Martin Jol win finally cave in and say "On this the day of my daughters wedding"
> Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland
> *Lukaku will GOAT* - Fergie will chew gum as United score 5 in the 90'th minute
> Nobody will give a fuck about West Ham VS Reading
> Roberto Martinez to denounce his Spanish roots and declare his name from now his Robert Martin - Villa will be brave


Holy shit I actually got one of those right

LOLWalcott!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Walcott :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

And Arsenal once again win the top 4 trophy. What's great day for the fans :wenger


----------



## Murph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Unlucky Spurs. Bale surely will go.

East Glasgow is a lovely place to live, Gareth :bale1


----------



## staycold

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Shit result but doesn't take away what an incredible season it's been. Top 10 finish and the League Cup to our name, not sure we'll be able to top that next season, I'll settle for mid table.

Shattered I missed most of the WBA/United game, what a way for Fergie to go out.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

what does the scores have to be to ensure the playoff?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Fergie's sentimentality cost us the game. Good riddance, you old coot.

Please don't leave .


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Hank Scorpio said:


> what does the scores have to be to ensure the playoff?


Chelsea needed to draw while Arsenal won by 1 goal I believe so no playoff


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

arsenal celebrating like they've won the league. christ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

What a fantastic goal by Bale. Ridiculous strike. Wasn't expecting Arsenal to slip up today and that turned out to be the case. Not particularly disappointed, our highest ever points total and considering we've got a new manager and lost some big players in the summer I'd say it's a successful season. It's great that Arsenal are now celebrating a top four finish as if they've won the league, shows how much we've improved and how much they've declined. They'll always finish above as as long as Wenger's the manager though, he seems to have that voodoo over us.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well, West Brom obviously didn't read the script. A disappointing result especially after being 3-0 up and 5-2 up. Defence needs a good look at over the summer as it has only looked stable when Vidic returned to the team in the New Year.

Still, despite the result, should be a cracking game to watch later.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*








Thanks, Jamie.



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> And Arsenal once again win the top 4 trophy. What's great day for the fans :wenger


"Arsene Wenger leads the Arsenal players over to where the away fans are housed as they celebrate like they've won a trophy."

They understand. They understand.

:wenger


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

woohoo. we won and LUKAKU HATTRICK

the future is bright, the future is blue

also lol @ arsenal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Kiz said:


> arsenal celebrating like they've won the league. christ.


Top 4 trophy is serious stuff Kiz

Carra  shame he's gone. Was never the most technical player but always gave his all to the club. Gonna be an even darker day when Stevie follows him  

Also didn't realise just how many things are changing this year. Giggs may as well join the crowd and retire too


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

youre all idiots, you forgot the greatest LEGEND who is ending his premier league career today 










goodbye, sweet prince. i'll always remember your pointless 80th minute substitutions


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

That 'sweet prince' is a two-time Champions League winner.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ohh fuck off chelsea.


Chelsea beating Moyes. Lukaku going in DRY on Fergie's farewell.

The power is shifting.

Thanks Rafa. You steadied the ship. You helped us win the Europa League. Good luck on your next job.

Come home, Mourinho.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That 'sweet prince' is a two-time Champions League winner.



yes. twice as many as ronaldo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

The WBA/United game was one of the craziest Premier league games I have ever seen, still can't believe it finished 5-5, with 10 mins to go the game looked finished.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

I really wanted Ferguson to go out with a win but I guess United winning in Ferguson's last home game will do. Still a real shame after being 5-2 up after 60+ minutes, we should have seen it through. There again, I guess we have to consider that we had Valencia at right back and an inexperienced partnership of Jones/Evans and Buttner at left back.

It's going to be an enthralling game to watch on Match of the Day (and when I watch the extended highlights on Sky Sports) but it will be very sad to know it's Ferguson and Scholes last United game. It will really hit home tonight.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

PAOLO was part of the best defence in premier league history so there's that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> youre all idiots, you forgot the greatest LEGEND who is ending his premier league career today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodbye, sweet prince. i'll always remember your pointless 80th minute substitutions







:terry1


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

So I guess Torres scored that league goal in 2013 :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Oh and todays game showed why the de Gea vs Lindegaard debate earlier on in the season was pretty ridiculous


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

yes its safe to say fernando torres is the best striker in the premier league


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Crazy game Utd/WB, Lukaku is ready, Jose should consider bringing him back. Thank you Sir Alex, it will never be the same without him. 

Don't see how Spurs can hold Bale for one more season now, he needs to leave anyway, top 4 or not. 

Thank god we secured the CL spot, we don't need to play any more matches after 70 games this season. 

Next season should be SPECIAL for us :mourinho


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Well that was an entertaining day of football. Going to be great watching MOTD tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Bale to Madrid now plz.
Everton lose Moyes.
United lose Fergie.

Slowly but surely, some of the teams above us will start to self-destruct, and then.........












....we might even get 6th place :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

SOON.jpg


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> yes its safe to say fernando torres is the best striker in the premier league


I must like him more than every Chelsea fan in the world (except Abramovic)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

i did like what hes been doing for the last few games. great effort. great confidence

anyone see him fucking with the everton defence today, even juggling with the ball?

but honestly, yeah after what we've been through, there's no going back


----------



## God™

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

He's much better in link up play than Ba. It's nice to see him hit some form for the club and score a couple of important goals.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Torres has had a very good season, anybody who says otherwise is more interested in making wacky internet memes than actually watching 90 minute football matches. Played an amazing amount of matches (more than 60), 23 goals, scored in SEVEN different competitions, helped his team win a European trophy. Very impressive.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

he hasnt scored in the league since christmas. or today. not to mention he gets twice as much playing time as every other striker in the league

that being said however, i cant believe we're actually living in a time where torres is a better choice than ba

if someone had told me this during christmas

:azpi


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

If i was a Chelsea fan i'd want Lukaku back as their first choice striker, ahead of torres and Ba


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Phew! I was pessimistic all week but the job is done. Happy St. Totteringham's for all the Gooners 

For the Newcastle fans that were 'sure' that they were getting thrashed, I knew they would make it hard for us and they did.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

Still hasn't truly sunk in for me that he's gone, probably will in the summer when we sign a CM.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



JOAL.com said:


> he hasnt scored in the league since christmas. or today. not to mention he gets twice as much playing time as every other striker in the league
> 
> that being said however, i cant believe we're actually living in a time where torres is a better choice than ba
> 
> if someone had told me this during christmas
> 
> :azpi


Ba was never going to be all that good consistently.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*

*Spent all morning ranting about Utd not being on live. I know best. Again. Players are lucky that was Fergie's last game. They'd be dead otherwise. Like actually dead. Just watched SSN in the end. Arsenal match was appalling. 

Green Light's gonna be listening to a lot more Abba videos now in his new state :fergie*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Murph said:


> Played an amazing amount of matches (more than 60)


All hail Fernando. Player of more than 60 games a season.

Fergie still breaking records to the very last day. :cool2


----------



## God™

Apparently Drogba has announced his retirement too. enaldo


----------



## Nige™

Some idiot on 606 saying Bale isn't ready for Champions League football.fpalm










That ambition. I pity Arsenal fans seeing their club's ambition fall that badly with their players celebrating almost like they'd won the Champions League, not qualifying for it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Murph said:


> Torres has had a very good season, anybody who says otherwise is more interested in making wacky internet memes than actually watching 90 minute football matches. Played an amazing amount of matches (more than 60), 23 goals, scored in SEVEN different competitions, helped his team win a European trophy. Very impressive.


He hasn't had a very good season he's had a decent to good one at best. In Europe news pretty good but In the league he hasn't been all that despite having more playing time than most. As mentioned today was his first league goal in 2013 :lol

He's had a good season in comparison to how he has been in the last few years but even then that isn't saying much


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

61 points in the end :ndiaye

My first season on here was thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks to everyone that made this thread/s so enjoyable to be apart of.


----------



## Murph

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



haribo said:


> All hail Fernando. Player of more than 60 games a season.
> 
> Fergie still breaking records to the very last day. :cool2


To remain match fit and suspension free for that long, as well as adding 23 goals along the way with goals in 7 different competitions including European Quarter Finals, Semi Finals and a Final, is really impressive :torres. But lololinternetmemetorresdoesntscoremuch


----------



## Joel

When it feels that you may just slip out of the Champions League and then you make it, you feel fucking good.

I'm sure Arsenal aimed for more than that at the start of the season, but things can change.


----------



## reDREDD

i doubt arsenal aimed any higher

they have nowhere near the quality to challenge in europe or the league, and they suck at cups


----------



## Joel

Of course they would have aimed to win a cup.


----------



## DA

Hank Scorpio said:


> 61 points in the end :ndiaye
> 
> *My first season on here was thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks to everyone that made this thread/s so enjoyable to be apart of.*


Definitely this. The football threads are by far the best on the whole forum.


----------



## reDREDD

well, i cant see them knocking out city, united or us in a cup

or even spurs or liverpool

im just basing it off their last few years.

as for the football thread, this was a superb year. easily strongest part of this forum. love all you lads. great having dwayneAustin and Hank Scorpio aboard

but the GOAT will always be richard keys. glad villa stayed up so he can stay 

:heskeymania


----------



## BANKSY

I'd rate the season at ***.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yeah what happens now? Does everyone go into a cocoon and hibernate until the new season?


----------



## reDREDD

wrong alien bounty hunter

we still have the CL final and one of the most magical threads

THE GOAT TRANSFER THREAD FOR GOATS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Fair point. I assume the transfer thread consists of us discussing what big names Yeovil will sign now they're a Championship club?


----------



## danny_boy

The CL Final, The Championship play-off final which is always worth a watch and IMO always has the best atmosphere's at Wembley and of course not forgetting that we still have Richard Keys'/Hollyword Hesk's end of season awards to come yet 

It's far from over


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Great day of football. 

Today highlights one reason why I won't miss Moyes, get level and then take off a striker for a defender with 30 minutes to play. 

Enjoyed the game regardless of the result.


----------



## Magsimus

Arsenal's celebrations :lmao Blimey. I was just stood in disbelief, I thought they were taking the piss. Blatant lack of ambition.

We actually did alright, not that it matters. A shocking season I'm glad to see the back of.


----------



## Green Light

I guess you could say I didn't have the balls to go through with it in the end

Not many positives to take from this season really, we gave a pretty good showing in the Europa I suppose. A lot of injuries and those extra games really showed how thin our squad is. Gonna be tough to replace Coloccini next year.


----------



## CGS

Ahh transfer threads

We're Arsenal fans remain In denial about losing top players, Chelsea and City fans await for top signings, Man U fans dream of signing a good CM and Liverpool fans post rumours and dream of all the big name transfers to the club before settling with mid table players

Let the good times begin


----------



## Humph

Jesus christ you'd think we won the league.


----------



## CGS

AlexHumph said:


> Jesus christ you'd think we won the league.


All that's missing is someone spraying champagne


----------



## BANKSY

Embarrassing . Its clear what the mentality of the players is in terms of priorities for the season. 


I at least hope Giroud is wearing pants.
:wenger


----------



## Ruckus

Very underwhelming as an Arsenal fan really. Nothing to be excited about it. We've never known any different in the Wenger era. If anything, I feel more pessimistic about the next transfer window.

But I can see why the players are pleased. This is the tighest it's been for the team. Just one goal between CL and Europa league. A lot of these players were slaughtered too, so it feels like an accomplishment when you're constantly written off.


----------



## Nige™

Lol, idiots in force on 606 tonight. Chelsea fan saying Rafa didn't win the Europa League, the players did, but he's responsible for their defeats, not the players.fpalm


----------



## Shepard

Colback and Mignolet the GOATS. Bales goal was a beauty, nothing we could really do.


Season was salvaged I suppose by PDC. I feel like we'd have been down for sure under MON but who knows really. I disagreed at the time but I feel a lot more confident for next season with the new manager although I'm waiting to see the summer before guessing how we'll do. Just not being relegated would do me fine atm. Sign Danny Rose > everything. Hopefully some of the crap gets shifted too, looks like bardsley and titus are first on the list.



> Chris Young ‏@YoungSunEcho 10m
> 
> PDC has just spent 30 minutes with the written press. Pulling no punches in the assessment of his squad's character #SAFC





> Mark Douglas ‏@MsiDouglas 10m
> 
> Explosive stuff from Di Canio. Ripped into #safc players: scathing about Bardsley. Wow.





> PDC blasting Bardsley: "They can't stay with me, people who behave like that. It was disgusting. These people can't train with me" #safc





> James Hunter ‏@JHunterChron 8m
> 
> PDC has slaughtered discipline at #safc. Says he's fined 7 players this week, and none will be at club next season


well


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Back home after a few (MUCH NEEDED) pints in town post match. City were abysmal, in a way I'm bloody glad this season is over. Roll on the Pellegrini era.


----------



## Andre

Remember when I told you lot we were far better off playing attacking football (like last season) instead of the turgid negative dross that Hughton tried to install during pre-season and has persisted with until recently? Since he has had a massive climb down tactically we have won two games out of two scoring seven goals, so that's six points in two games as opposed to thirteen in the previous nineteen where we set up for draws while scoring just ten goals. Shame it took him all season to figure out that you don't need to fix what isn't broken!

Pressing higher up the pitch, allowing more freedom and fluid off the ball movement, commiting more players into the opposition area...has resulted in better results? Well colour me surprised! Even Holt has started banging them in again now that we're creating chances. Asking this slow as fuck group of attackers to sit deep with our actually pacey defenders (well, other than Whittaker) was a recipe for disaster, we previously had very little pace on the break and constantly invited opposition players to attack us by sitting deep when we didn't need to. Thankfully Hughton has seen the light, although I'm a little bit concerned that he's being overuled by player power because a few players have come out and criticised his tactics in the press recently...

Also, best to finish the season like it started, with silly people being silly:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17875946-post8497.html



Gunner14 said:


> You'll draw.
> we'll draw with wigan.
> Spurs will come 4th.


:torres

:brodgers Gunner lost the prediction.

Although I suppose 1 out of 3 ain't bad...


----------



## Green Light




----------



## AlienBountyHunter

So Spurs didn't get a single penalty all season. How is that even possible with Bale and Lennon and their speed? Maybe Lennon should start diving too. :hmm:


----------



## #dealwithit

Wenger is the GOAT.

DEAL

WITH

IT


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really looking forward to MOTD. Great final day considering there wasnt much to play for

Arsenal celebrating like they won the league was fun as has been Piers Morgans reaction on twitter. The guys a prick but you cant say he's not passionate about his club. 

Roll on next season, it's going to be amazing. Early crazy predicition is Liverpool getting top 4 with Spurs 5th and Arsenal 6th. Have no idea who is winning the title yet though


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Bit OTT this is it not?


----------



## The Arseache Kid

When you haven't won a trophy for eight (is it?) years you take the opportunity to celebrate anything when you get it. Like Everton fans setting off flares when they conceed a corner at Anfield.


----------



## EGame

ConnorMCFC said:


> Bit OTT this is it not?


Incredibly embarrassing.


----------



## DA

I guess you could say that that picture sums up why Arsenal haven't won a trophy in so long, and why it will be a long time before they will again. Vermaelen, Arteta, Cazorla, Podolski, Wilshere etc, the main guys in that squad, the leaders, celebrating a fourth place finish like they won the league.

I would bet my life we would never have seen the likes of Vieira, Adams, Seamen, Henry etc doing the same.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The Arseache Kid said:


> When you haven't won a trophy for eight (is it?) years you take the opportunity to celebrate anything when you get it. Like Everton fans setting off flares when they conceed a corner at Anfield.


You mean the flares we set off before the game kicked off? 

AH CHEEERRSSSSS


----------



## Magsimus

DwayneAustin said:


> I would bet my life we would never have seen the likes of Vieira, Adams, Seamen, Henry etc doing the same.


They'd have been disappointed to have finished so far off the leaders and already be preparing for next season. Would have been embarrassed.

Amazed Wenger hasn't told them similar. He must have bought into it too. 4th place trophy and all that.


----------



## #dealwithit

EGame said:


> Incredibly embarrassing.


Do you not remember Rivaldo's goal against Valencia? Probably don't actually you glory hunting so and so. Well basically if that goal never happened, who's to say Barca would be where they are now. Us getting this 4th spot could and probably will lead to subsequent trophies. So haters deal with it. Wenger is the new Shankley. When FFP comes in, we'll rule the World.


----------



## Joel

I defended them for their on field celebrations, but the changing room stuff is highly embarrassing.


----------



## #dealwithit

Some people here just dont't get it. Whatever, HAters gonna hate. This 4th spot is huge for us and we'll celebrate if we want to.

DEAL

WITH

IT


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Magsimus said:


> They'd have been disappointed to have finished so far off the leaders and already be preparing for next season. Would have been embarrassed.
> 
> Amazed Wenger hasn't told them similar. He must have bought into it too. 4th place trophy and all that.












I'd say he's bought into it


----------



## IncapableNinja

I can't even remember the last time I watched MOTD but I'm not about to miss Carragher's blooter. Everything sounds so reminiscent of Hyypia's final appearance.


Magsimus said:


> They'd have been disappointed to have finished so far off the leaders and already be preparing for next season. Would have been embarrassed.
> 
> Amazed Wenger hasn't told them similar. He must have bought into it too. 4th place trophy and all that.





DwayneAustin said:


> I guess you could say that that picture sums up why Arsenal haven't won a trophy in so long, and why it will be a long time before they will again. Vermaelen, Arteta, Cazorla, Podolski, Wilshere etc, the main guys in that squad, the leaders, celebrating a fourth place finish like they won the league.
> 
> I would bet my life we would never have seen the likes of Vieira, Adams, Seamen, Henry etc doing the same.


To be fair, the Champions League is such a behemoth that mere qualification for the qualifying stages is huge. Although we all jest about the top 4 trophy, it has eclipsed winning the league cup and arguably the FA Cup at this point, too. Added to the fact that their 4th place finish comes at the end of a fantastic run of form and at the expense of Spurs.

Those scenes are still hilariously OTT, though. Maybe they're all doing it ironically or something. JohnTerry Trendsetter.

:wenger


----------



## Foreshadowed

CHAMPI4THPLACE CHAMPI4THPLACE OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## #dealwithit

We have had an incredible end to the season in which we've gotten 26 points from our last ten games to claw our way back into the top four after being completely written off 7 points behind Spurs with those 10 games to play. We've secured a top four birth against all the odds, but apparently we're not allowed to celebrate. Seems legit. 

Next time a team wins on the final day to avoid relegation someone better tell them they're not allowed to celebrate as there's no glory in finishing 17th. You guys are muppets.


----------



## Oliver-94

4th place may be a failure for our club but for the current squad, it's a success. Lets face it, this team isn't ready to challenge for UCL or the league so the best is top 4. It's sad but it's the truth.

COYG!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



united_07 said:


> If i was a Chelsea fan i'd want Lukaku back as their first choice striker, ahead of torres and Ba


This x 1,000,000.


----------



## Magsimus

^ Chelsea fans sick of Ba already? Oh dear.

Pardew: "Been nice if we could have brought on a bit of quality, a Shola maybe"










He's meeting with Ashley next week. Please, just please get rid. He doesn't have a clue. 

Harper tearing up at the reception was glorious. Didn't play anywhere near enough games but still love the bloke. :clap






wat.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Magsimus said:


> ^ Chelsea fans sick of Ba already? Oh dear.


Did I say we're sick of Ba? No. Did Lukaku score a hatrick today against Fergie's last United squad? Yes.

Therefore, I wish to see more or Lukaku up front next season.


----------



## CGS

Sleeper said:


> We have had an incredible end to the season in which we've gotten 26 points from our last ten games to claw our way back into the top four after being completely written off 7 points behind Spurs with those 10 games to play. We've secured a top four birth against all the odds, but apparently we're not allowed to celebrate. Seems legit.
> 
> Next time a team wins on the final day to avoid relegation someone better tell them they're not allowed to celebrate as there's no glory in finishing 17th. You guys are muppets.


Lol

All depends on the stature of a club as well. Off course Arsenal should celebrate getting top 4. But to the extent where it looks like they won the league? No way. They get Champo league every season and its a simple aim for them.


----------



## Liam Miller

DwayneAustin said:


> I guess you could say that that picture sums up why Arsenal haven't won a trophy in so long, and why it will be a long time before they will again. Vermaelen, Arteta, Cazorla, Podolski, Wilshere etc, the main guys in that squad, the leaders, celebrating a fourth place finish like they won the league.
> 
> I would bet my life we would never have seen the likes of Vieira, Adams, Seamen, Henry etc doing the same.


This.

But they gave us a good laugh did arsenal as usual.


----------



## Oliver-94

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> All depends on the stature of a club as well. Off course Arsenal should celebrate getting top 4. But to the extent where it looks like they won the league? No way. They get Champo league every season and its a simple aim for them.


 I see your point but I also understand why the players are celebrating like this. Finishing above your neighbours in the last day of the season is always a sweet moment. It could have been worst considering we were seven points behind in March and this is arguably the worst team under Wenger so I'll just enjoy it. As I said, for the squad this is an achievement but I hope we spend in the summer so we are challenging for trophies again.


----------



## BANKSY

Imagine Arsenal trying to claim 4th place as a success at the turn of the century . Shows how much they have regressed.


----------



## Irish Jet

Criticism of Arsenal celebrating is ridiculous.

Bannanas mentioned Rivaldo's bicycle kick, Barca celebrated like crazy, I remember David Bentley soaking Redknapp in Champagne after they qualified for the CL, look at the Milan players tonight. It is something to celebrate, particularly on the last day when the season's over anyways.


----------



## Oliver-94

Irish Jet said:


> Criticism of Arsenal celebrating is ridiculous.
> 
> Bannanas mentioned Rivaldo's bicycle kick, Barca celebrated like crazy, I remember David Bentley soaking Redknapp in Champagne after they qualified for the CL, look at the Milan players tonight. It is something to celebrate, particularly on the last day when the season's over anyways.


 Exactly. Why shouldn't the players be relieved?


----------



## Green Light

People keep saying about how much Arsenal have regressed, well no shit. It happens and that's where they are now. Just look at Liverpool for another example.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I don't want tonights Match Of The Day to ever end.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Everybody stop what you're doing, Garth Crooks has released his team of the season.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22574993

To be fair it's sort of accurate, and players in proper positions (apart from RVP out on the right wing).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Evra over Baines

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Yeah actually it's kinda off. Yaya Toure? He's been pretty average. Ivanovic over Vertonghen?


----------



## Liam Miller

Evra has has a good season but i would not have him in team of the season and yaya is a confusing one.

Surely Jagielka or Jan Vertoghen over Ivanovic not that he's been poor but just an opinion i guess.


----------



## CGS

No Suarez? Fail :side: 

Wouldn't have Yaya Or Evra in there either. Vertonghan would have gone in over BRAN for me as well


----------



## BANKSY

I'd probably go Suarez over Benteke but no surprise he wasn't included with his antics.


----------



## Green Light

Suarez is a racist, of course Garth wouldn't put him in his team :suarez1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Whoscored.com (one of the GOAT football sites IMO) rates Suarez and Bale as the joint best two players in the league this season. Here's the top 10:

1 Gareth Bale	Tottenham 
2 Luis Suárez	Liverpool 
3 Santiago Cazorla	Arsenal 
4 Robin van Persie	Manchester United	
5 Jan Vertonghen	Tottenham	
6 Andy Carroll	West Ham	
7 Marouane Fellaini	Everton	
8 Steven Gerrard	Liverpool	
9 Christian Benteke	Aston Villa	
10 Chico	Swansea	

One name there especially seems out of place. :side:

http://www.whoscored.com/Regions/25...erStatistics/England-Premier-League-2012-2013


----------



## Kintaro

*Q: Which is the most favourite day for a Spurs' fan?
A: Thursday
Q: Why?
A: Because it's a Europa League day!*

:lol

Amazing day to be an Arsenal fan. Very satisfied that we finished 4th, ahead of Spurs and they fail again. Remarkable recovery after losing to them in March and we still manage to finish ahead of them. Now for next season we have to attract excellent players, we need to challenge for the title. Can't wait for next season, title race is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Also, Mark Halsey retired after the game today.

Brilliant achievement coming back from cancer to finish off the season.

Best of luck in whatever he does in the future.


----------



## danny_boy

Kintaro said:


> *Q: Which is the most favourite day for a Spurs' fan?
> A: Thursday
> Q: Why?
> A: Because it's a Europa League day!*
> 
> :lol
> 
> Amazing day to be an Arsenal fan. Very satisfied that we finished 4th, ahead of Spurs and they fail again. Remarkable recovery after losing to them in March and we still manage to finish ahead of them. *Now for next season we have to attract excellent players, we need to challenge for the title. Can't wait for next season,* title race is going to be very interesting.


Anybody else get Deja Vu reading that?


----------



## Liam Miller

Green Light said:


> Suarez is a racist, of course Garth wouldn't put him in his team :suarez1


Garth doesn't fuck about.


----------



## DA

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Whoscored.com (one of the GOAT football sites IMO) rates Suarez and Bale as the *joint best two players* in the league this season. Here's the top 10:
> 
> 1 Gareth Bale	Tottenham
> 1 Luis Suárez	Liverpool
> 3 Santiago Cazorla	Arsenal
> 4 Robin van Persie	Manchester United
> 5 Jan Vertonghen	Tottenham
> 6 Andy Carroll	West Ham
> 7 Marouane Fellaini	Everton
> 8 Steven Gerrard	Liverpool
> 9 Christian Benteke	Aston Villa
> 10 Chico	Swansea
> 
> One name there especially seems out of place. :side:
> 
> http://www.whoscored.com/Regions/25...erStatistics/England-Premier-League-2012-2013


Fixed :side:

Suarez, Stevie and Big Andy :mark:


----------



## ABK

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Whoscored.com (one of the GOAT football sites IMO) rates Suarez and Bale as the joint best two players in the league this season. Here's the top 10:
> 
> 1 Gareth Bale	Tottenham
> 2 Luis Suárez	Liverpool
> 3 Santiago Cazorla	Arsenal
> 4 Robin van Persie	Manchester United
> 5 Jan Vertonghen	Tottenham
> 6 Andy Carroll	West Ham
> 7 Marouane Fellaini	Everton
> 8 Steven Gerrard	Liverpool
> 9 Christian Benteke	Aston Villa
> 10 Chico	Swansea
> 
> One name there especially seems out of place. :side:
> 
> http://www.whoscored.com/Regions/25...erStatistics/England-Premier-League-2012-2013


No Chelsea player in there? FAIL!


----------



## Liam Miller

Great the tedious end of the season shit like signing of the season, stat rubbish and what not.


----------



## CGS

Abk™ said:


> No Chelsea player in there? FAIL!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Some people here don't understand the ridiculous difference between CL and EL.


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> Surely Jagielka or Jan Vertoghen over Ivanovic not that he's been poor but just an opinion i guess.


He (Ivanovic) 100% has been poor at what he is supposed to do - defend. Goals has made it seem like he has been good, but he hasn't.

About the Arsenal thing, there was nothing wrong with celebrating on the field and satuing the fans. But the way they celebrated in the changing room was a bit over the top. It looked like they were celebrating a trophy. It's not even as if though they came back to win the match or if wasn't in their hands. It's over the top.

Of couese Spurs celebrated like nuts when they go into it. They weren't tipped to get into it, it was the first time the club made it. It was an overachievement at the time.

I doubt Barcelona players were taking pictures in the locker room as if they won the league. It was over the top. Deal with it.


----------



## danny_boy

I'm actually interested in what people consider there team's most important win of the season, think I know the answer to what most posters might say but I'm curious with what win the likes of the Liverpool fans consider there most important win


----------



## ConnorMCFC

On a day of retirements, why can't Alan Hansen just do the honourable thing?


----------



## seabs

*Interesting formation for Fergie's last game with Carrick basically playing CB with wing backs. West Brom raped us pretty hard once we went 5-2 up. Fair play to them. Lukaku is legit as fuck. Buttner just isn't Utd standard no matter which way you cut it. At fault for 2 of their goals through really sloppy play. Can probably blame Lindegaard for two of them 2. On the plus Valencia had a good game. Kagawa needs games through the middle and hope that teams don't rough him up much. Fair play to West Brom. They were great second half and deserved the draw. Evra's face when he realised he'd been sent to warm up after all 3 subs were already made was super. Utd fans sounded amazing all match long too.*


----------



## danny_boy

ConnorMCFC said:


> On a day of retirements, why can't Alan Hansen just do the honourable thing?


He's leaving at the end of next season


----------



## DA

That member of staff jumping off the Spurs bench and constantly losing his shit has been the most entertaining part of MOTD so far.

Bale :wilkins


----------



## CGS

danny_boy said:


> I'm actually interested in what people consider there team's most important win of the season, think I know the answer to what most posters might say but I'm curious with what win the likes of the Liverpool fans consider there most important win


In terms of the league I don't think we had any. The best win I can think of is probably the one against Spurs. Simply because up to that point I don't believe we had beaten anyone in the top 6.


----------



## haribo

Sleeper said:


> Some people here just dont't get it. Whatever, HAters gonna hate. This 4th spot is huge for us and we'll celebrate if we want to.
> 
> DEAL
> 
> WITH
> 
> IT


Small club syndrome


----------



## Joel

Our most important win was probably the win over United at Old Trafford.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

DwayneAustin said:


> That member of staff jumping off the Spurs bench and constantly losing his shit has been the most entertaining part of MOTD so far.
> 
> Bale :wilkins


'That member' is Steffen Freund, kind of a club cult hero. And yes he is hilarious!


----------



## The Arseache Kid

ROUSEY said:


> You mean the flares we set off before the game kicked off?
> 
> AH CHEEERRSSSSS


No I meant the one that was set off when we were taking a corner. And the random ones set off thereafter for no reason. Not quite sure how to use them are you?


----------



## Green Light

I agree Al, please don't leave us Colo :terry1


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> In terms of the league I don't think we had any. The best win I can think of is probably the one against Spurs. Simply because up to that point I don't believe we had beaten anyone in the top 6.


That's one of the games that I look back on and think cost us a top four spot. We were pretty comfy until Kyle Walker attempted that ridiculous backpass that let Downing in. So you could say Walker cost us Champions League...


----------



## The Arseache Kid

danny_boy said:


> I'm actually interested in what people consider there team's most important win of the season, think I know the answer to what most posters might say but I'm curious with what win the likes of the Liverpool fans consider there most important win


Well we finished 7th and won fuck all so there was no 'important' wins. I suppose beating Spurs at home was important as it signalled our possible potential and Newcastle away was a good laugh but other than that there was none.


----------



## Green Light

Wow, what a game. 

Lindegaard gets a game and concedes 5 :bron2

Leave the memories alone Sir Alex


----------



## CGS

Lindegaard :lmao awful stuff.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

I know the _new Drogba_ tag is thrown around a fair bit, but Lukaku is a beast and Chelsea would be foolish to not have him starting games next year.


----------



## Andre

Terrible keeping from Timmy Tourettes.

Yes, I had to get one last goalkeeping dig in, going to be a long season without keepers to slag off 

Lindegaard was also shocking, good job De Gea has improved no end!


----------



## Vader

The fact there was even a debate about Lindegaard and De Gea is like saying RVP needs to watch his back when Bebe returns.


----------



## seabs

*City should be ashamed of themselves judging by them highlights.*


----------



## Andre

Citeh were horrendous all match, the defending for our first goal deserved circus/benny hill music playing over the top of it. Only Rodwell gave a fuck for them. Richards is a massive spastic at center back, he should never play there again.

Still, £4 million extra for us, not going to complain


----------



## IncapableNinja

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> In terms of the league I don't think we had any. The best win I can think of is probably the one against Spurs. Simply because up to that point I don't believe we had beaten anyone in the top 6.





The Arseache Kid said:


> Well we finished 7th and won fuck all so there was no 'important' wins. I suppose beating Spurs at home was important as it signalled our possible potential and Newcastle away was a good laugh but other than that there was none.


Mhmm. Despite some positive performances against the better teams, to have only beaten Spurs at home is pretty galling, but that's where we're at so w/e.

Shoutout to the home game against Zenit in the Europa league, that was probably our moment of most relevance (Suarez incidents aside) throughout the season despite the aggregate loss.


----------



## DA

Big Andy with DAT assist. Quality.

Dat second assist


----------



## Vader

Carroll really is a decent enough player, just that price tag that fucked him over.


----------



## Ruckus

Just saw that Arsenal are 2nd in fewest goals conceded. Our defence gets a lot of unwarranted stick.


----------



## Humph

Damn that Stoke kit is really nice.


----------



## Andre

Ruckus said:


> Just saw that Arsenal are 2nd in fewest goals conceded. Our defence gets a lot of unwarranted stick.


Is it the defence that is reducing the goals against, or is it the domination of possession? It could possibly be both, but you can't just say that your back five is outstanding based on that stat, other circumstances come into play. 

For example, Stoke would probably concede far more often if they played a bit more open and higher up the pitch, the lack of goals conceded doesn't automatically mean that their defence is great, just that they set up _as a team_ not to concede by playing quite compact.

Not saying any of this is definitely the case, but it has to be considered.


----------



## Rush

Most important? didn't really have any important wins. Favourite win would either be against Spurs, or any of the 4+ goals games against Newcastle, Norwich, Swansea, Fulham, Wigan b/c who doesn't like seeing your team dominate the possession AND the scoreboard for a change? :side:



Vader said:


> Carroll really is a decent enough player, just that price tag that fucked him over.


35 mil. 35 fucking million


----------



## Irish Jet

I miss this season already.

I NEED NEXT SEASON. NEED IT NOW.


----------



## wkdsoul

So retiring today we have.. Harper, Carragher, Ferrera, Scholes, Owen, Petrov, the basis of not a bad side in there..


----------



## Irish Jet

danny_boy said:


> I'm actually interested in what people consider there team's most important win of the season, think I know the answer to what most posters might say but I'm curious with what win the likes of the Liverpool fans consider there most important win


Tough between Chelsea away or City away.

I'll probably go for the City game simply because I genuinely didn't think we'd get anything and because it was actually deserved, unlike the Chelsea win.

Rooney/RVP were majestic in those two games, shame Rooney had to be a cunt.


----------



## Green Light

Well I guess that's that then for another year.

See you all in august (Y)

(Ben Arfa for goal of the season btw)


----------



## Ruckus

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Is it the defence that is reducing the goals against, or is it the domination of possession? It could possibly be both, but you can't just say that your back five is outstanding based on that stat, other circumstances come into play.
> 
> For example, Stoke would probably concede far more often if they played a bit more open and higher up the pitch, the lack of goals conceded doesn't automatically mean that their defence is great, just that they set up _as a team_ not to concede by playing quite compact.
> 
> Not saying any of this is definitely the case, but it has to be considered.


The possession has always helped, but it's more the fact that Kos/Per have formed a good partnership. They compliment each other nicely. Vermaelen has been poor this season - far too many individual errors that have cost goals. Also, Gibbs has improved in bunches. I'm under no illusion that our defence is great, but I don't think it's as bad as it has often been made out to be.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Putting 6 past Newcastle away was my highlight of the year.


----------



## Humph

Arsenal/Reading Capital One Cup game for me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

My highlight was clearly the win at Old Trafford. Bale GOATing it throughout was just fabulous to watch too. I reckon we've scored more late goals this season than we have in the previous seven or so combined, mostly down to Bale. That three minute period where we scored two against Arsenal at home was great too. To be fair, a lot of top moments and I'd still consider it a successful season. AVB clearly has the fans backing so hopefully it's onwards and upwards from here.


----------



## Rush

Imagine how mental it would've been if that went in.  Carra


----------



## Jaxx

What do Spurs fans think of Bale's future now that you've missed out on the Champions League ?

That Carra shot was insane, I would have done anything for that to have gone in.


----------



## steamed hams

2 Villa players in big Garth's team of the season. :mark:









15th :mark:


----------



## DA

Mine was probably West Brom 1-2 Liverpool in the COC. Sending probably one of the youngest and inexperienced squads we've ever had to a ground we had lost 3-0 just a month before. Showed that Brendo had balls and wasn't afraid to give youth a chance.

All dem 4+ games were good too.


----------



## Vader

I'll second the mention of the City away game. Big shout out to Nasri and his fear of the ball.


----------



## Andre

For us:

Performance of the season: vs Swansea away (4-3)
Goal of the season: either Whittaker vs Swansea away or Howson's goal today
Player of the season: Bassong
Bargain of the season: Turner
Moment of the season: Beating United 1-0 during our amazing ten game unbeaten run
Worst moment of the season; Losing 5-0 at Anfield, horrible performance



Ruckus said:


> The possession has always helped, but it's more the fact that Kos/Per have formed a good partnership. They compliment each other nicely. Vermaelen has been poor this season - far too many individual errors that have cost goals. Also, Gibbs has improved in bunches. I'm under no illusion that our defence is great, but I don't think it's as bad as it has often been made out to be.


I agree that your defence is decent, and silly individual errors will stand out when you don't have much defending to do due to a glut of possession, so I can see why others find it easy to pick on Arsenal's defence at times. I just wondered how good the actual regular back five unit is and whether that stat is a fair reflection of their ability, but you seem to have summed it up well there.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> Imagine how mental it would've been if that went in.  Carra


Saw that on MOTD. Gutted for Carragher that didn't go in. Very harsh!

Very strange getting used to the Prem and not being in it but the best moment of the season for me was the Manchester derby at the EmptyHad. From 2-0 down to leveling only to lose it at the end in a match of that importance, awesome!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Principino said:


> What do Spurs fans think of Bale's future now that you've missed out on the Champions League ?
> 
> That Carra shot was insane, I would have done anything for that to have gone in.


I'm confident Bale will stay. He's a lot younger than our other big players we've sold in the past (Berbatov, Modric, Carrick) so there's no rush for him to move, plus he seems to have a great relationship with AVB (the big hugs at the end of the West Ham away game being the best example). Not to mention that the whole team is being built around him, something that is unlikely to happen at a club like Madrid so I'm sure he'll be around next season. If we don't make the CL next year then he'll most likely be off after that. Levy is a master negotiator though so even when he does eventually leave, I genuinely think we'll be looking at Ronaldo money (£80 million).


----------



## Andre

Points performance comparison table between last season and the one that just ended

including the seventeen teams that were present in the premier league last year.

Take what you want from these stats:

1)Chelsea + 11
2)Liverpool +9
3)Everton + 7
4)Arsenal + 3
=)Aston Villa + 3
=)Tottenham Hotspur + 3
7)West Bromwich Albion + 2
8)Manchester United +/- 0
9)Swansea City - 1
10)Norwich City - 3
=)Stoke City - 3
12)Sunderland - 6
13)Wigan Athletic - 7
14)Fulham - 9
15)Manchester City - 11
16)Queens Park Rangers - 12
17)Newcastle United - 24

Should Pardew be sacked, or did he make a rod for his own back by over performing last season? I think I know what Mags' answer will be...

The Mancini sacking seems justified BASED ON THIS ALONE.

Surprised to see that Villa were one of the teams that improved.

WBA managed to improve despite being awful for the last few weeks! Wonder how well they could have done without the 'on the beach' mentality.

Fulham will be in trouble without a massive overhaul, they really missed Dempsey and Dembele this season.

Spurs were unlucky to miss out on a champion's league spot after improving their point's tally from last season.

We had a reasonable season all things considered.


----------



## Humph

Those Thursday nights in the Europa League certainly didn't help Newcastle.


----------



## Vader

Arsenal always end up in the top 4 of any possible table haha.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

My moment of the LEAGUE season was beating Villa 8-0.. Overall it was us winning the Europa after a long campaign!


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> We had a reasonable season all things considered.


Hard to believe it was just over a week ago you were shitting yourself!

Crazy how things can change in football so quickly.


----------



## CGS

Fucking hell were better off by 9 points, Probably a ton of goals and were no better off table wise :lol 

Arsenal continuing that top 4 run :wenger. Also crazy to think that while it feels like Man U have been miles better this year than there were for the most part last season they actually have stayed the same. 

As for Newcastle no words can describe that


----------



## Kenny

Carragher.


----------



## Andre

Nige™ said:


> Hard to believe it was just over a week ago you were shitting yourself!
> 
> Crazy how things can change in football so quickly.


The change in mentality from the management had a lot to do with that to be honest. Fair play to them for admitting that the previous defensive tactics weren't working, playing for draws (January-March) was a bad idea on their part. Fortunately they now _seem_ to realise that this squad of players is suited to attacking football, just like they were last season! We were never going to score many goals on the counter due to a complete lack of pace within our attacking players.

I still think we should have done better this season, we had 25 points after 17 games, so 44 points is okay but hardly amazing, especially compared to last season's effort with "a far worse squad". I'm hopeful that we can push for 50 points while having a cup run next season, RVW's joining and we are now debt free with extra tv money so we should sign a few decent players.


----------



## Vader

Despite hating the fact there'll be no Prem football over the next few months, I do love transfer season. Can't wait for it this year especially.


----------



## Green Light

Wow that table is terrifying really considering the only player we really lost was Ba. Hard to be optimistic about next year with Pardew at the helm


----------



## steamed hams

TheStudOfEngland said:


> My moment of the LEAGUE season was beating Villa 8-0.. Overall it was us winning the Europa after a long campaign!


:nando

Did you hear Jonathan Pearce (former Robot Wars commentator and only decent BBC commentator apart from Motson who's going senile







but still better than the other shite commentators) defending Torres again on MOTD? I for one agree with the conspiracy against Torres, I've seen it clearly ever since he wasn't credited with that FA Cup goal against Middlesboro that deflected in off him. :snrub

My favourite moment/match I guess has to be 6-1 at home vs Sunderland. Smashed it :keys



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fucking hell were better off by 9 points, Probably a ton of goals and were no better off table wise :lol


And worse off by 1 cup :kenny :carra :heskeymania


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Richard Keys said:


> I for one agree with the conspiracy against Torres


What conspiracy?!


----------



## Joel

Spurs were unlucky and AVB has done a very good job. Other seasons they would have made it with that point tally. I can't feel sorry for them, as they threw it away. But yeah, they had a good season. They need to keep Bale, get a striker and a good central midfielder who can come in when Sandro or Dembele are out.


----------



## Vader

that he's shit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Time for the silly season to commence.

I'm off to the GOAT transfer thread for GOATS


----------



## Green Light

Then again next year will be much better once we sign Rooney :brock


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Green Light said:


> Then again next year will be much better once we sign Rooney :brock


Rooney's ours motherfucker. :terry


----------



## steamed hams

The Wigan programme today...










WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN LEG

What an egomaniac Whelan is. :kurt


----------



## DA

I'm gonna miss the Premier League thread so much :terry1

I guess this is it. See you guys in August enaldo (or in the other football threads :side: )


----------



## Andre

Richard Keys said:


> The Wigan programme today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH A BROKEN FREAKIN LEG
> 
> What an egomaniac Whelan is. :kurt


...and people wonder why Whelan pumps so much money into Wigan, now you have your answer :troll








DAVE WHELAN FC









Even the stadium is named after him...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nige™ said:


> Very strange getting used to the Prem and not being in it but the best moment of the season for me was the Manchester derby at the EmptyHad. From 2-0 down to leveling only to lose it at the end in a match of that importance, awesome!


My biggest regret of the season. When City equalised I was a complete wreck and was convinced we were going to lose, I didn't want to see City's winner so I took my dog for a walk on 87 minutes. When I got home I was a mix of :mark: and .


----------



## Rush

I think Newcastle massively overachieved last year, but they still underachieved this year. 



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Fucking hell were better off by 9 points, Probably a ton of goals and were no better off table wise :lol


yep. 9 more points, scored 24 more goals, 3 more home wins, 2 more points away but finished only 1 spot higher and didn't get any trophies :lol


----------



## Joel

A much higher average possession though :brodgers


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie with his adoring fans....










:fergie


----------



## reDREDD

i cant believe some are defending arsenal by saying "they deserve to celebrate because they achieved 4th with limited money and losing their best player"

im sorry, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Fergie with his adoring employees....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fergie


fixed :fergie2


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> A much higher average possession though :brodgers


And yet we still lost the possesion trophy acoring to that Link ABH posted earlier enaldo

http://www.whoscored.com/Regions/25...amStatistics/England-Premier-League-2012-2013

To add insult to injury we had the best shots per game ratio:avb2


Congrats to Arsenal on the win though :kanye 




Rush said:


> yep. 9 more points, scored 24 more goals, 3 more home wins, 2 more points away but finished only 1 spot higher and didn't get any trophies :lol


Fucking hell can we please get a bit of luck :lol


----------



## Renegade™

Crazy game last night, didn't think we'd give it away like that but Lukaku GOAT'd that 2nd half. Atleast we worked out how to score again, instead of the as usual 1 or 2 we've been sticking to lately.

Also Bale FC, ahwell. They need another striker. Don't see Bale leaving either, AVB has done a good job. Could see a new mid come in and maybe Parker leave. However I still think that when Sandro is fit, with him, Dembele, Huddlestone (played pretty well lately) and Parker plus Holtby and Livermore, they'd be ok CM wise.


----------



## Zen

YEAYEAYEA! Great way to end the season with a win, only 3 points behind 2nd place. 

Bring on the next season :torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Vader said:


> that he's shit.


Already one down :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

yaya in a team of the season?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

he wasnt even the best midfielder at the club.


----------



## reDREDD

anyone remember last year when Parker was being hailed as the best english player and awesome in every regard?

yeah. good days


----------



## Mikey Damage

Eh. Sick of finishing 3rd and 4th...but it's better than nothing.

Okay season. Hopefully Arsene actually has 70m to spend...and actually spends it.


----------



## reDREDD

just out of curiosity, how did arsenal do against the big teams this season?


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sir Alex Ferguson: Greatest of all Time. COME FORTH THE BIBLICAL ONE. SUPER FRANK*



Green Light said:


> If we don't get turned over by at least a two goal margin I'll eat my own testicles and put it on youtube.


:ksi1


----------



## BANKSY

Arsenal 1 - 1 Man Utd
Man Utd 2 - 1 Arsenal 

Tottenham 2 - 1 Arsenal
Arsenal 5 - 2 Tottenham

Chelsea 2 - 1 Arsenal
Arsenal 1 - 2 Chelsea

Arsenal 0 - 2 Man City 
Man city 1 - 1 Arsenal 

P:8 W:1 D:2 L:5


----------



## Rush

JOAL.com said:


> just out of curiosity, how did arsenal do against the big teams this season?


2-0 win and 2-2 draw vs Liverpool (counting big teams as us and above, don't judge me :side 
1-1 and 0-0 draws against Everton
5-2 win and 2-1 loss against Spurs
2-1 loss x2 against Chelsea
1-1 draw and 2-1 loss against City
2-1 loss and 1-1 draw against United

so out of 12 games thats 2 wins, 5 draws, 5 losses ie 11 points out of a possible 36


----------



## reDREDD

big arsenal indeed

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Renegade™

big Arsenal who only just finished below you 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

Huge summer now for Moyes. Not a lot of significant weaknesses but there’s certainly a lot of room to improve, particularly with City and Chelsea likely to spend vast amounts.

Really hope Hernandez is a regular next season. It really bothers me that we’re constantly linked with strikers when we have one of the best pure poachers around on the bench, he’s a great impact sub, but he’s too good for that IMO, I'd love to see our goals per minute stats with/without him on the pitch, I'd be willing to bet it's significantly better with him on it.

We always look more threatening with him there, even if it's just the room he opens up for the likes of Kagawa/RVP. He pulls defenders all over the place with his movement, I seriously think he's far too good to be on the bench. 

If he was a regular I’d say he’d be top scorer of the league.


----------



## Razor King

Talking about "big games," we beat the biggest team of them all at their ground.

Well, I hope we get a top class striker this summer and a DM. A striker is a must.


----------



## united_07

:moyes1 has already turned up at the training ground, apparently having discussions with the coaching staff

it will be interesting to see if he turns up at the u-21 final at old trafford tonight


----------



## Joel

Razor King said:


> *Talking about "big games," we beat the biggest team of them all at their ground.*
> 
> Well, I hope we get a top class striker this summer and a DM. A striker is a must.


That you did. It didn't mean much in the end, but hey, you beat them when they could have afforded that loss. Props.


----------



## God™

He's already better than his dad.


----------



## united_07

:fergie :moyes1


----------



## Bullseye

Very pleasing to get third, even with the Europa league adding extra fatigue to the squad.


----------



## haribo

Joe Hart in Jamie Redknapp's team of the season :lmao :lmao



united_07 said:


> :fergie :moyes1


With Albert Morgan driving :lol

What happened to Vader?


----------



## Silent Alarm

One for the road...










"Like I give a fuck."


----------



## seabs

*Albert driving Fergie and Moyes around is quite amazing.*


----------



## Nige™

Just popped on Sunday Supplement as I do on a Monday getting back from work with a bru and Henry Winter as ever was right on the money, saying that Arsenal celebrating 4th like it's a trophy is all wrong. He's an Arsenal fan too I believe and he accepts what the Champions League stands for and the money that comes with it but the culture of celebrating 4th spot like it's a trophy is why Arsenal's ambition is stuttering, mostly down to Wenger talking it up like a trophy. He's right.

Yes there's a big difference between Champions League & Europa League but it's celebrating mediocrity for a team that could achieve more.


----------



## seabs

*There's nothing wrong with being happy and celebrating it to a certain extent. They did have to comeback and had a great run at the end of the season but them pictures seemed to being going overboard. Hardly the mentality of champions. If they had a Tony Adams figure in the team he wouldn't be involved in that for claiming 4th place. If a Spurs or an Everton got Champions League football then it's fine but Arsenal shouldn't have the mentality of top 4 is that much of an achievement to them that the pictures suggest. It just goes to show how Arsenal's ambition has faded in the past few years. If I was an Arsenal fan I'd be unhappy.


























because I'd be an Arsenal fan :fergie*


----------



## danny_boy

What part of the Qualifying draw are Arsenal going to be in? UEFA keep fucking around with the Qualification process that I can no longer keep up with what is what and who can play who, All I know about it is that Celtic are having to start in the 2'nd Qualifying rounds...I think


----------



## Oliver-94

Meh, don't mind the celebrations. The team was in absolute mess in February/early March. Blackburn eliminated us in the FA cup, Bayern Munich defeated us 3-1 at our home and then the derby defeat almost killed our hopes. The players have every right to celebrate the way they did. To overcome a 7 point lead and gain 26 points out of 30 is an achievement. Not to mention, it went to the last game and our victory meant our rivals would drop out of the top 4 so it was sweat. Fact of the matter is that we can't keep comparing our side to the past because this is our level now. The current squad isn't good enough to win the title so a 4th place finish was always the aim. I mean, just look at how Milan celebrated a UCL qualifying finish last night so it goes to show we aren't the only ones. 

By the way, it's funny that the same people criticising our post-match celebrations are the same people that said we had no chance of getting top 4 this season. I'm not picking on anyone in this thread, just in general.


----------



## Liam Miller

haribo said:


> Joe Hart in Jamie Redknapp's team of the season :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> With Albert Morgan driving :lol
> 
> What happened to Vader?



Albert Morgan what a legend and yeah what happened to Vader? who did he verbally destroy this time?


----------



## Mikey Damage

didnt realize how bad arsenal were against the big boys. fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

Think he might of got done for his comments about religion.


----------



## Nige™

I think it was pretty obvious Arsenal were going to get 4th, said it after they lost at Spurs and several times since. With their run-in, Spurs in the Europa League and their history of choking, it was inevitable.

At least some Arsenal fans see how over the top it was and how far their ambition has fallen, how it's caused players like RVP to leave and the quality of their replacements as well as how Wenger's managed to brainwash people into finishing 4th is a trophy for them and the aim now when they're capable of going beyond that, although challenging for the title is probably out of reach. With the changes to the managers of the three above them, next season's a chance to go for it. Whether they will or not is a different story.


----------



## Humph

Mikey Damage said:


> didnt realize how bad arsenal were against the big boys. fpalm


First Chelsea game Torres held Kosicelny back to score :side:.
Second one Ramires decided to stud Coquelin and they then went up the pitch and scored.

First united game, Wilsh got sent off a bit harshly when Cleverly could of gone as well.
Second wasn't a bad Result.

City away was a good result really.
Second City game Kos tried to put Dzeko in the Walls Of Jericho and lost us the game.

It wasn't like we weren't competitive in all of the games but it is something we need to improve on. Only the City game at home had more than one goal between the two teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage

We shouldn't aspire to be competitive. Need to beat them.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Arsenal won't even be in the top 4 next year.

Spurs will win a title before we will, we may have won the battle this past weekend but I'm pessimistic about the war.


----------



## Bryan D.

We won our trophy once again.

:rvp


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Bryan D. said:


> We won our trophy once again.
> 
> :rvp


I'm actually embarrassed as a fan, it's one thing to celebrate on the pitch, we still play in the champions league next season so there is something to celebrate. Going half naked in the locker room and taking a picture with everyone doing queer faces when we didn't actually win anything? Yea the fuck is that?

We're aiming too low, let's get the players to actually go out and challenge for the title like we should, not settle for Wenger's 4th place trophy.


----------



## Bryan D.

MetalX said:


> I'm actually embarrassed as a fan, it's one thing to celebrate on the pitch, we still play in the champions league next season so there is something to celebrate. *Going half naked in the locker room and taking a picture with everyone doing queer faces when we didn't actually win anything? Yea the fuck is that?*
> 
> We're aiming too low, let's get the players to actually go out and challenge for the title like we should, not settle for Wenger's 4th place trophy.


Totally agree. It's a shame, tbh. Looks like we won the Champions League or something. As you said, we are aiming too fucking low. And i mean TOO low!


----------



## #dealwithit

North Americans in knowing nothing about football shocker. Suggesting Spurs are closer to winning a title than us is embarrassing. I don't think Spurs have even had a title challenge in my lifetime. White Hart lane only has 30k, which puts a glass ceiling over them, and with FFP coming in, them winning a title is just unthinkable.


----------



## united_07

:lmao at giroud holding up his own shirt


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Even with the new managers coming in I still think the top three is wrapped up for next season. Not sure what order but it'll be City, United and Chelsea. City have a new manager coming in but they have almost unlimited resources and will obviously spend big, much bigger than last summer too. Assuming Chelsea get Mourinho then that wraps up a top three finish for them easily IMO, Mourinho won't finish any lower than third plus he'll get a big bag of cash to spend aswell. United have a bigger question mark due to Fergie retiring but there's not a chance they'll finish lower than third. So that leaves Arsenal, Spurs and perhaps Liverpool to battle for the final Cl spot. Will be intriguing.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Sleeper said:


> North Americans in knowing nothing about football shocker. Suggesting Spurs are closer to winning a title than us is embarrassing. I don't think Spurs have even had a title challenge in my lifetime. White Hart lane only has 30k, which puts a glass ceiling over them, and with FFP coming in, them winning a title is just unthinkable.


How about you go fuck yourself in claiming I know nothing about football, I guess I know more than you since I actually showed up for are debate, get out of here with that North Americans don't know shit about soccer stygma.


Spurs have one of the best players, a player like Aaron Lennon who is big time underrated, he puts the tempo in there game something we lack. Plus they got a keeper, where the fuck is ours?

We finished one point ahead of them, one fucking point. They have the same chance as us right now and it shouldn't be like that.

We have more money than them, but we don't spend it


----------



## united_07

The u-21 final starts in 20 mins, United vs Spurs, Spurs are favourites



> Amos, Vermijl, Keane, Thorpe, James, Lingard, Pearson, Tunnicliffe, Ekangamene, Cole, Januzaj.
> subs: Sutherland, Wilson, Grimshaw, Lawrence, Pereira


fairly defensive lineup, with no real recognised striker


----------



## $id

Rafa benetiz

What prompted him to make that rant about sir alex in the conference all those years ago? From what i recall,it came out of no where.I mean livpool were leading at the time and it was going fairly smooth right?

Just thought about it a bit back.

Aresnal

Where the hell did it go wrong...i was bat shit scared of them when united faced em especially at highbury....it was a scary ass ground.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

united_07 said:


> The u-21 final starts in 20 mins, United vs Spurs, Spurs are favourites
> 
> 
> 
> fairly defensive lineup, with no real recognised striker


From what I've seen, the Spurs u21s have been pretty damn fantastic. It took a last minute Obika goal to get past Everton in the last match, but they wiped the floor with most teams in the league part. I've got high hopes for the future with the good looking players coming through such as Carroll, Coulibialy (sp?) and Ceballos to name a few.


----------



## Ruckus

MetalX said:


> Arsenal won't even be in the top 4 next year.
> 
> Spurs will win a title before we will, we may have won the battle this past weekend but I'm pessimistic about the war.


Well, Spurs have yet to finish above us in the Wenger era, so I actually feel pretty optimistic about that. Look over the past 2 seasons aswell - Spurs had a huge gap last season, and yet _still_ didn't manage to get the job done. It was the same this season to a lesser extent. They need to overcome that mental block before they can even consider getting near a title.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

WhoScored's most ineffective XI - http://www.whoscored.com/Graphics/451/Show/Premier-League-2012-13-Most-Ineffective-XI :lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Ruckus said:


> Well, Spurs have yet to finish above us in the Wenger era, so I actually feel pretty optimistic about that. Look over the past 2 seasons aswell - Spurs had a huge gap last season, and yet _still_ didn't manage to get the job done. It was the same this season to a lesser extent. They need to overcome that mental block before they can even consider getting near a title.


Look at the trend these past few years though, Arsenal has been going down while Spurs has gotten better.

We need to overcome the mental block of not being able to contend for trophies when we can.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

AlienBountyHunter said:


> WhoScored's most ineffective XI - http://www.whoscored.com/Graphics/451/Show/Premier-League-2012-13-Most-Ineffective-XI :lol


Welbeck :hayden3


----------



## Humph

WOATbeck


----------



## Ruckus

MetalX said:


> Look at the trend these past few years though, Arsenal has been going down while Spurs has gotten better.
> 
> We need to overcome the mental block of not being able to contend for trophies when we can.


Yeah, the team has been stagnant for the past few seasons. We definitely have more room for potential than Spurs though, especially as we're in the Champions League. Really have to stop selling ourselves short though. Try and bring in top quality, and stop settling for 2nd best. One day, Spurs may not make the same mistake and finally overtake, but a lot of that is down to their own mental state, not ours.


----------



## Andre

AlienBountyHunter said:


> WhoScored's most ineffective XI - http://www.whoscored.com/Graphics/451/Show/Premier-League-2012-13-Most-Ineffective-XI :lol


We were talking about this on one of my club's forums earlier. The McAnuff stat is only relevant if the shots were mostly weak or off target, if he forced a load of good saves from keepers then the stat is harsh.

While BJ is mediocre at passing, this stat doesn't take into account the risk level of the passes he made. If you're generally attempting twenty yard forward passes (which he does) you're more than likely to have a worse passing % than a player who usually passes five yards and side ways.

Clint Hill definitely deserves to be in any "most ineffective" XI because he's shit, regardless of stats.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Jurgen Klinsmann has shot up to second fave with some bookies for the Everton job.


----------



## Andre

ROUSEY said:


> Jurgen Klinsmann has shot up to second fave with some bookies for the Everton job.


I read that far too quickly and initially thought "well yeah, he's likely to turn to to smack if he moves to Liverpool" :heskeymania


----------



## Liam Miller

GOATbeck, fuck all you wankers.


----------



## Nige™

ROUSEY said:


> Jurgen Klinsmann has shot up to second fave with some bookies for the Everton job.


Bookies odds are meaningless most of the time. There was a surge on Kevin McDonald and then Peter Taylor for the Rovers job before Appy got it.

Yesterday there was a rumour from some car salesman, a West Ham fan who said Tim Sherwood was coming to Rovers and that compensation had been agreed. He went down to 2/5 on and Bowyer who's waiting for confirmation went out to 4/1, so I popped £100 on it. He's 1/3 again now! With Venky's & Shebby Singh you can never be confident, even though Bowyer recommended the three signings last week before going on holiday!

*Edit:* You don't need stats to tell you how wank of a finisher Welcrap is. Dude works hard and he's a decent player but he can't finish for shit. 3% though?:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I read that far too quickly and initially thought "well yeah, he's likely to turn to to smack if he moves to Liverpool" :heskeymania


:heskeymania

Now to wait for him to sign so I can rob Hesk's old avatar of him :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Nige™;18558682 said:


> Bookies odds are meaningless most of the time. There was a surge on Kevin McDonald and then Peter Taylor for the Rovers job before Appy got it.
> 
> Yesterday there was a rumour from some car salesman, a West Ham fan who said Tim Sherwood was coming to Rovers and that compensation had been agreed. He went down to 2/5 on and Bowyer who's waiting for confirmation went out to 4/1, so I popped £100 on it. He's 1/3 again now! With Venky's & Shebby Singh you can never be confident, even though Bowyer recommended the three signings last week before going on holiday!


A guy can dream! Give me that :side:

EDIT: Just read this somewhere else though 



> Lahm:
> 
> "The experiment with Klinsmann was a failure. We were only working on our fitness in training. He didn't care much for tactical stuff," he wrote. "It was up to the players to come together before a match and discuss how we were going to play.
> 
> ''All the players knew after about eight weeks that it was not going to work out with Klinsmann. The remainder of that campaign was nothing but limiting the damage."


----------



## T-C

Klinsmann is an awful manager, can't see any club taking him really.


----------



## united_07

great u-21 final, came back from 0-2 at half time to win 3-2, with 2 from Larnell Cole, thats 5 goals from 2 games at old trafford this week for him. Looking forward to Januzaj breaking into the first team as well, really clever player.


----------



## DA

LOL at W3lb3ck ique2


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> great u-21 final, came back from 0-2 at half time to win 3-2, with 2 from Larnell Cole, thats 5 goals from 2 games at old trafford this week for him. Looking forward to Januzaj breaking into the first team as well, really clever player.



Spurs bottled it? shocker :terry


Wish i watched it now.


----------



## Green Light

There's a program on BBC one atm about the Hillsborough disaster if anyone is interested. Pretty hard to watch some of the scenes, utter chaos


----------



## united_07

WWE_TNA said:


> Spurs bottled it? shocker :terry
> 
> 
> Wish i watched it now.



yeah you should have, good game, hoping Januzaj is involved in pre-season, at only 18 he looked a class above, and won the reserve player of the year last week as well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Ruckus said:


> Yeah, the team has been stagnant for the past few seasons. We definitely have more room for potential than Spurs though, *especially as we're in the Champions League.* Really have to stop selling ourselves short though. Try and bring in top quality, and stop settling for 2nd best. One day, Spurs may not make the same mistake and finally overtake, but a lot of that is down to their own mental state, not ours.


We almost lost this advantage though and only got in on the last day of the season. Agreed on selling ourselves short though, we just keep losing top players and this has to stop, imagine if we still had van persie, cesc and nasri to name a few. We would be much stronger and in a position to possibly win the league.

The trend of us losing out top guys could continue though as I heard Podolski wants too leave.


----------



## T-C

Januzaj is a fantastic talent.


----------



## BANKSY

Welbeck is Uniteds' Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## united_07

Rumours that Wigan are interested in Rene Meulensteen if Martinez leaves :argh:

really hope he doesnt leave, always hear the players praising his work


----------



## seabs

*Bare in mind he's barely started up front this season for us and he's been playing out of position and in a position where he isn't likely to get clear cut chances. His end product has been lacking this season but he showed it was there last season and for England don't forget.*


----------



## DA

BANKSY said:


> Welbeck is Uniteds' Dirk Kuyt.


Dirk Kuyt scored goals and provided assists :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

3% is just terrible.

I've had wanks that are more potent than his strike rate.


----------



## Liam Miller

Welbeck just needs a summer living with Ruud.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Welbeck is young, I think he takes the next step next year.


----------



## CGS

3% :lmao talk about WOAT still see him improving down the line


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd love it, fucking love it if Welbeck gets double figures under Moyes.


----------



## Green Light

That pic makes me lol everytime :lol

Love it. LOVE IT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Ex64 said:


> Liverpool fans are just jealous that they got some kid called Lucas and we got Superman.


Thought that was worth a shout. Footballs a funny old game


----------



## Kiz

welbeck has 100% ballboy efficiency tho :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

also he was great whenever he fun of uncle phil


----------



## Rush

"excluding strikers, Charlie Adam made the fewest tackles per foul" yeah sounds about right.



AlexHumph said:


> It wasn't like we weren't competitive in all of the games but it is something we need to improve on.


Being competitive means nothing really. Look at us, we were fairly competitive when playing the top teams, but we didn't win much and finished 7th.


----------



## reDREDD

Personally I respect liverpool more than Arsenal

Despite their fall from grace, they do everything in the power to improve and claw their way back to the top and at the same time, actually try to win trophies

Arsenal seems to have just completely given up


----------



## Kiz

rip premier league season 2012/13


----------



## Fargerov

can't wait for next season, gotta feeling the top five or six are going to be very close for the whole season.

and possibly a whole season with PAOLO aolo

and liverpool winning the league..... :brodgers

mghendowithabeard


----------



## Kiz

it has begun :brodgers


----------



## united_07

Telegraph journalist on twitter is reporting that Pulis is set to leave Stoke


----------



## Magsimus

:yes

Maybe they'll actually attempt some football now? For the good of the league.

Pardew is the second longest serving Premier League manager.


----------



## Humph

> Klopp: "Shinji Kagawa is one of the best players in the world and he now plays 20 minutes at Man Utd – on the left wing! My heart breaks."
> 
> Klopp when speaking about Kagawa: "We cried for 20 minutes, in each others' arms, when he left."


It was an odd transfer.


----------



## Joel

It made a lot of sense when it happened. Thought it would be him behind Rooney. But then your team decided to sell them van Persie...


----------



## united_07

He has had games behind the striker, even against Madrid, hopefully if Rooney leaves in the summer he will get a lot more games there next season


----------



## seabs

*Well that and the fact he isn't strong enough for this league right now. Hopefully with Rooney out he'll get his chance next season to really shine. Needs some strength though.

Be interesting to hear why Pulis left. Stoke should be worried for next season. They're not a team of good players but Pulis gets them playing well collectively. Be difficult for another manager to do that. 2nd longest serving manager in the league now just over 2 years. Madness.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Was annoying when he played outwide alot but he was injured for a couple of months throughout the season, buying rvp probably disrupted what fergie wanted or fergie planned on getting them both in advanced and with injury disrupting rooney and kagawa's season at various points he couldn't get a run going of fitting them 3 in plus he likes to rotate and we obviously have welbeck and hernandez.


----------



## Kiz

Manchester City Football Club are proud to announce, in partnership with the New York Yankees, the acquisition of the Major League Soccer’s 20th expansion club.

The new team will be named New York City Football Club (NYCFC) and expects to begin play in 2015. 

“We proudly welcome two of the most prestigious professional global sports organizations to Major League Soccer,” said MLS Commissioner Don Garber.


This is a transformational development that will elevate the league to new heights in this country. The New York area is home to more than 19 million people., and we look forward to an intense crosstown rivalry between New York City Football Club and the New York Red Bulls that will captivate this great city.”

“New York is a legendary sports town, as well as a thriving global city with a rapidly expanding soccer fan-base,” said Ferran Soriano, CEO of Manchester City Football Club, who will oversee the process of filling top New York City FC leadership positions in the weeks to come.

“We are thrilled to contribute to the energy and growth of New York City Soccer. In the Yankees, we have found the absolute best partner for developing a world-class sports organization and a winning team that will carry the New York City Football Club name with pride.”

Manchester City will be the majority owner of the new Club. As an investor, the Yankees will be an active member of the ownership group. The New York Yankees and Manchester City Football Club have an existing commercial relationship through Legends Hospitality, LLC, an international entertainment, hospitality and marketing organization.

Yankee Stadium is pleased to be hosting Manchester City on Saturday, May 25 for a “friendly” match against Chelsea FC, giving New York area fans a rare opportunity to see two outstanding English Premier League clubs up close.

“We are pleased to be associated with this major move by MLS to increase its presence in the New York market and to enhance the opportunity for New York soccer fans to enjoy high-level play in their own city. We look forward to the opportunity to work with Manchester City to create something very special for the soccer fans of New York -- and to bringing another terrific team to this city for all sports fans to enjoy,” said Hal Steinbrenner, managing general partner of the New York Yankees. 

"Randy Levine, president of the New York Yankees, will be the point person in leading the effort to launch and establish the team on behalf of the organization,” Mr Steinbrenner added.

With millions of residents watching soccer every week and nearly two million people actively playing the game, the New York/New Jersey area is one of North America’s most vibrant and proud soccer communities. The region has filled stadiums for countless marquee soccer events including the 1994 FIFA Men’s World Cup, the 1999 FIFA Women’s World Cup, three MLS All-Star Games and numerous international exhibition matches. NYCFC becomes the first MLS club whose home will be located within the five boroughs, joining the Red Bulls as the second MLS club in the metropolitan area. 

“Soccer is one of the world’s most exciting and popular sports, and it should be played on the world’s biggest stage -- in New York City,” said Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg. “New Yorkers are the greatest sports fans in the world, and they will welcome a Major League Soccer franchise with the full-throated and loyal support they are famous for. Manchester City has a great reputation for both winning teams and serious community investment, and that will help them fit in well with the excellent leadership of New York City’s other professional sports teams. Increasingly, sports events and activities -- from the NHL playoffs to the MLB All-Star game to the SuperBowl -- are spurring economic growth, as our investments in new arenas and infrastructure are paying off.”

Future: A Home Field for NYC’s Newest Team

New York City FC is committed to seeking a new permanent stadium in New York. Until that time, the new team is arranging to play in an interim home beginning in its inaugural MLS season in 2015. Over the past year, MLS began discussions with the City of New York and other stakeholders about the possibility of constructing a new stadium in Flushing Meadows Corona Park (FMCP) in Queens. The Club’s new management will continue these discussions with local government officials, community residents and businesses, soccer leagues, and MLS. The Club will continue to review other potential sites as well.

“New York City FC will have a permanent home in the City in the great traditions of New York sports and world soccer -- a home that must be a sports, commercial and civic success,” Soriano said. 

“But in considering any stadium site, we will listen first. This is what we have always done in Manchester and what we will do in New York. Only in this way, can the Club truly represent the City whose name it will carry.”

MLS was advised by Joe Ravitch and the Raine Group on this transaction.


----------



## Irish Jet

baseball is gay


----------



## Parison Sapphire

SkySports said:


> Tony Pulis has left Stoke City after seven years in charge, Sky sources understand.
> 
> The Welshman guided Stoke to the Premier League during his second spell at the helm and later led them to an FA Cup final and into Europe.
> 
> But the Potters were dragged into relegation trouble last season and Pulis drew criticism from some sections of the Britannia Stadium support over his side's style of play.
> 
> Chairman Peter Coates had refused to discuss the 55-year-old's future while the club struggled in 2013 but it is understood a decision to part ways was made during an end-of-season debrief on Tuesday.
> 
> Sky Bet swiftly installed former Chelsea boss Roberto Di Matteo as the favourite to succeed him, with ex-QPR manager Mark Hughes also a frontrunner.
> 
> Pulis first took the Potters job in 2002 and returned in 2006 after a stint at Plymouth Argyle, overseeing promotion to the top flight two years later.
> 
> Behind Arsene Wenger, he was the second-longest serving manager in the country following Sir Alex Ferguson's retirement and David Moyes's subsequent move to Old Trafford from Everton.
> 
> Within two years of taking over for his second spell in charge he won promotion to the Premier League, where they have never finished below 14th.
> 
> He also led them to their first FA Cup final against Manchester City in 2011, which they lost 1-0, and consequently into the Europa League.
> 
> However, a poor run in the second half of this season - during which the Potters won just three of their last 19 league matches and briefly raised relegation fears - saw them finish with their lowest Premier League points tally.
> 
> Also Pulis' style of football has often been criticised for being over-physical and relying too heavily on the 'long ball'.


:mark:

Watch them bring in Sam Allardyce :no:.


----------



## danny_boy

I can understand Pulis' leaving Stoke, I believe he's taken them as far as he can but is unable to take that next step with them but he done a good job in bringing them up from the Championship when they was a mid-table club when he took over to being a mid-table Premier League, FA Cup finalists and a wee run in Europe but after this season when they were almost dragged into a relegation battle it's time for a fresh face at Stoke, will be interesting to see who does take over and what he does with current crop of players.


----------



## DA

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz

stoke has spent a ton of money and for what? midtable mediocrity, average players and a boring style. had to get rid, he's a limited manager who gelled well with a limited squad when a better manager would've taken stoke so much further.


----------



## Nige™

Stoke going down next year!

Pulis did a great job but they have spent a lot of money and not progressed this season. He wasn't going to take them further but it strikes me of Charlton under Curbishley. Look how that turned out when he walked away. Down the next year.


----------



## seabs

*Pulis did a great job considering where they were before him. The new manager won't do any better than him unless they get a Laudrup esque scoop.*


----------



## united_07

Just seen that Hernandez, probably Kagawa and possibly de gea, will miss the majority of pre season due to the Confederations Cup. Which is a bit annoying considering it will be a new manager.


----------



## Nige™

So many jobs available, yet :kean doesn't get mentioned for any. Maybe all those aresholes in the game & media who defended him and claimed he was a decent manager might want to rethink. He's not even wanted by the likes of Doncaster, Wolves & Sheff Utd. Good to see most see he was a shit manager.


----------



## WooKennedy

He's been here that long that I'm not sure how to really feel about TP leaving.

The club clearly want to go in a new direction so I guess now is the perfect time to change it up. Peter Coates (Bet365 owner) isn't an idiot. He'll have a replacement lined up.

I think it's for the best. Thanks for the memories Tony.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Pulis did an alright job. He kept a side in the league by spending an absolute fortune, while boring everyone to tears. I'd be hard pressed to call it too much of a success.


----------



## Ruckus

Nige™ said:


> So many jobs available, yet :kean doesn't get mentioned for any. Maybe all those aresholes in the game & media who defended him and claimed he was a decent manager might want to rethink. He's not even wanted by the likes of Doncaster, Wolves & Sheff Utd. Good to see most see he was a shit manager.


He already ruled himself out of any job that isn't Barcelona or Madrid. :kean



Spoiler



:troll


----------



## Gunner14

So can we all agree that Arsenal should be the Favorites for the Champions League and the premiership and anything less than winning both would be a failure for Wenger and prove he should quit.

-Only manager in europe next season who has CHOSEN to have EVERY single person at the club in his club.
-Option to sign whoever he chooses.
-Budget to sign whoever he chooses.
-New Managers at all the clubs better than us (Chelsea, City, Man Utd, Real Madrid, Bayern, (tito apparently going to step down at barca aswell on health))

So its Wengers playing field

no excuses just prove you're not a shit manager.


----------



## Andre

Seabs said:


> *Pulis did a great job considering where they were before him. The new manager won't do any better than him unless they get a Laudrup esque scoop.*


I agree in the sense that he got them up on a very small amount of money and did well to keep them up initially in their first prem season, but they should have done far better in the past few seasons when you consider their net spend since promotion. Overall I'd say he has done an average job. Finishes of 12th, 11th, 13th, 14th and 13th again isn't that great, not even one top half finish despite all of the money he has spent on transfers.

You could point to the FA cup final they reached and say that's a sign of him doing a good job, but Wigan, Portsmouth (x2) and Swansea have all proved that it's far from difficult to reach cup finals as a smaller club in recent years, with or without money.

I agree that it will take a while for any new manager to change the style of play and culture at Stoke because despite spending a fortune Pulis has filled that squad with a lot of average at best players outside of a select few. Unless the new man recieves Pulis' spending privileges plus extra then I can't see a sudden turn around happening. The last I heard Pulis had to sell to buy any new players (rightly so) therefore I'm not even sure if the new manager will have a lot to spend. There certainly isn't a lot of big re-sale value in that Stoke squad barring maybe Begovic and Crouch.

Any new approach will take a while to adapt to, even with new players being brought in. That club has had seven years of the same mentality lingering around it, it would take a great manager to sort it out straight away.

Apparently Benitez is the bookie's favourite...


----------



## Kiz

yes arsenal will definitely be odds on to win the pl and the cl and i cannot see how they wont tbhayley because they havent changed managers it surely means they are the best team in the world.


----------



## Death Rider

Gunner14 said:


> So can we all agree that Arsenal should be the Favorites for the Champions League and the premiership and anything less than winning both would be a failure for Wenger and prove he should quit.
> 
> -Only manager in europe next season who has CHOSEN to have EVERY single person at the club in his club.
> -Option to sign whoever he chooses.
> -Budget to sign whoever he chooses.
> -New Managers at all the clubs better than us (Chelsea, City, Man Utd, Real Madrid, Bayern, (tito apparently going to step down at barca aswell on health))
> 
> So its Wengers playing field
> 
> no excuses just prove you're not a shit manager.


:kenny I hope this is a troll post....


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gunner14

Kiz said:


> yes arsenal will definitely be odds on to win the pl and the cl and i cannot see how they wont tbhayley because they havent changed managers it surely means they are the best team in the world.


Great way to miss the point. so ill explain further.

When a new manager takes over a new job they have many problems. One of which being having to work with players they either do not rate. do not have any ideas for or simply do not like.

Now Ar$£n£ Wonga doesnt have this problem he hand picked and chose and paid for EVERY SINGLE member of his not just squad but entire club. So adding that to the budget he noway of denying we have. our squad come august should be perfect. whilst other new managers settle into getting to know players etc...

So surely the manager who HAND PICKS every signle player at his disposal should have the advantage. surely he isnt retarded enough to sign shit players who cant compete at the top level. 

so anything less than winning the premiership undefeated at home with the champions league trophy is a failure.

(in case you havent realized yet the posts are sarcastic but designed to highlight how shit a manager w£ng£r is and how much a failure he is)


----------



## Andre

Arsenal have the fourth highest wage bill in the league and have had a transfer net spend of around £30 million since the start of Wenger's tenure. Finishing fourth or higher every year seems fairly reasonable to me.


----------



## danny_boy

The one major criticism I do have of Tony Pulis is his track record of buying forwards, if you look at the current crop of forward players he does have in his team, Crouch, Walters, Jones, Owen & Jerome that's nearly twenty-five million pounds worth of strikers in that squad and yet this season between the five of them they have only produced 22 goals this season , to put it into context United spent twent-four million on one striker and he alone got them 26 goals in the league this season and Suarez cost Liverpool twenty-two million and this season he's scored 23 goals 

And it's not just this current crop either, looking back at the other strikers he brought in, James Beattie who cost him three and a half million, Dave Kitson, John Carew, Eider Gudjohnsen, probably missing another couple of the list but it is such a terrible record that I do find it amazing that he has kept in the Premier League for so long without ever having a decent striker


----------



## Nige™

Rafa currently favourite with SkyBet for Stoke, PSG & Napoli jobs. Multi-tasking gone mad.


----------



## Kiz

Gunner14 said:


> Great way to miss the point. so ill explain further.
> 
> When a new manager takes over a new job they have many problems. One of which being having to work with players they either do not rate. do not have any ideas for or simply do not like.
> 
> Now Ar$£n£ Wonga doesnt have this problem he hand picked and chose and paid for EVERY SINGLE member of his not just squad but entire club. So adding that to the budget he noway of denying we have. our squad come august should be perfect. whilst other new managers settle into getting to know players etc...
> 
> So surely the manager who HAND PICKS every signle player at his disposal should have the advantage. surely he isnt retarded enough to sign shit players who cant compete at the top level.
> 
> so anything less than winning the premiership undefeated at home with the champions league trophy is a failure.
> 
> (in case you havent realized yet the posts are sarcastic but designed to highlight how shit a manager w£ng£r is and how much a failure he is)


huh i was agreeing with you wenger is the greatest manager in history but is also the worst manager in history go yew gunnahs


----------



## Nige™

WooKennedy said:


> He's been here that long that I'm not sure how to really feel about TP leaving.
> 
> *The club clearly want to go in a new direction so I guess now is the perfect time to change it up. Peter Coates (Bet365 owner) isn't an idiot. He'll have a replacement lined up.*
> 
> I think it's for the best. Thanks for the memories Tony.


I said the same when Big Sam left. Awful football, time for a change with new owners who had a plan. Look how that worked out. Fortunately Peter Coates isn't an idiot. I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## Andre

danny_boy said:


> The one major criticism I do have of Tony Pulis is his track record of buying forwards, if you look at the current crop of forward players he does have in his team, Crouch, Walters, Jones, Owen & Jerome that's nearly twenty-five million pounds worth of strikers in that squad and yet this season between the five of them they have only produced 22 goals this season , to put it into context United spent twent-four million on one striker and he alone got them 26 goals in the league this season and Suarez cost Liverpool twenty-two million and this season he's scored 23 goals
> 
> And it's not just this current crop either, looking back at the other strikers he brought in, James Beattie who cost him three and a half million, Dave Kitson, John Carew, Eider Gudjohnsen, probably missing another couple of the list but it is such a terrible record that I do find it amazing that he has kept in the Premier League for so long without ever having a decent striker


I think a lot of that has to do with Stoke's style of play. When your main supply of chances comes from set pieces you're not going to score too many, as we also found out this season. Crouch won't score too many goals if he isn't supplied with lots of good crosses in open play and clever one twos in and around the opposition's area.

Mind you, Puils has spent a lot of money on shite. Paying £8 million for Jones was ridiculous. Kitson for £5.5 million was one of the more expensive blunders from the past. The funny thing is that neither of those players had ever scored more than 10 goals in a premier league season before he signed them.


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Arsenal have the fourth highest wage bill in the league and have had a transfer net spend of around £30 million since the start of Wenger's tenure. Finishing fourth or higher every year seems fairly reasonable to me.


NET spend is bollocks. Money gets reinvested or are you telling me man Utd won two league titles in 3 years for free?


----------



## Andre

Gunner14 said:


> NET spend is bollocks. Money gets reinvested or are you telling me man Utd won two league titles in 3 years for free?


It's not bollocks, especially when it's shown over such a long period of time. You're only saying it's bollocks because it makes your stance look completely ridiculous. In fact, in recent seasons you've had a negative net spend.

Regardless, there are other teams who spend far more than you. Meanwhile, you have the fourth highest wage bill in the league. I can understand any discontent at not winning a domestic cup in eight years, but finishing fourth or above every year is hardly shocking when you take money into context.

As for United, their net spend has been £40 million in the last five seasons alone. Nearly £200 million since Wenger became Arsenal manager. Massive differences.


----------



## WooKennedy

Nige™ said:


> I said the same when Big Sam left. Awful football, time for a change with new owners who had a plan. Look how that worked out. Fortunately Peter Coates isn't an idiot. I hope it works out for you guys.


Yeah, we're fortunate to have Coates at the helm as opposed to new owners buying the club on a wymm. He's been chairman here for over 30 years (over 2 spells) so I have every faith that he and the rest of the bet365 family know what they're doing. 

It's pretty crazy to imagine Stoke without Pulis though. I'm only 20 and Tony has been the manager for 10 years, so it'll take a bit of getting used to. The football we've served up ever since the cup final will certainly not be missed though. God knows this season has been a chore.


----------



## reDREDD

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute

the owner of Bet365 owns stoke?

couldnt that lead to a conflict of interest or possible problems?


----------



## WooKennedy

The current group of players barely have the ability to pass to one another, nevermind purposely fix a match. ep


----------



## #dealwithit

JOAL.com said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute
> 
> the owner of Bet365 owns stoke?
> 
> couldnt that lead to a conflict of interest or possible problems?


You'd hope they don't take odds on who Stoke's next manager will be :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's not bollocks, especially when it's shown over such a long period of time. You're only saying it's bollocks because it makes your stance look completely ridiculous. In fact, in recent seasons you've had a negative net spend.
> 
> Regardless, there are other teams who spend far more than you. Meanwhile, you have the fourth highest wage bill in the league. I can understand any discontent at not winning a domestic cup in eight years, but finishing fourth or above every year is hardly shocking when you take money into context.
> 
> As for United, their net spend has been £40 million in the last five seasons alone. Nearly £200 million since Wenger became Arsenal manager. Massive differences.


this is why its bollocks. A Football club is supposed to be self sustaining. Like ANY other business. Selling assests and reinvesting is part of business and football. A football club is also supposed to be able to retain players. People are actually supoosed to WANT to play for you.

Now from what gets sold its all available to get reinvested. So our money spent is a choice. When we moved to the emirates our turnover after debt repayments increased by 40.1M that is available to be used EVERY summer. we CHOSE to use it buying kids to fulfil wengers fantasies. 

our wage bill is currently over budget meaning before sales the club make a loss. So further highlights how poor this strategy is. At the club we currently have 74 players. Our wages bill is £141m Chelsea (the side we supposedly cant compete financially with wage bill £163m a year. (down 20m from last year. through good management. Now chelsea have 86 players. So using that tiny little brain of yours im sure somewhere you can figure out that that shows chelsea addition 20m in wages pays for 12 extra players. So now it becomes very clear that froggy is wasting money.

Now on transfer fees. Had froggys dream not been to surround himself with little boys we easily had the money to spend the same and make smart considered purchases to improve the squad which would in turn have encouraged more players to stay due to them not getting annoyed at seeing the club turned into creche
That would have kept the club more competitive. making it more likely for the club to succeed on the pitch. Succeeding on the pitch leads to more revenue through actually winning competitions. More sponsorship through sponsors actually wanting to be associated with your club meaning more money available to spend on everything else.

Now the only thing wagebill helps is the ability to have a deep squad. Now once you get past the 100m level not having a deep squad is a choice. The choice wenger made. Wenger chooses to have a piss poor squad. Now the likes of Everton who spend half what we do on wages so can literally not afford 25 1st team players capable of playing in the premiership are ok saying how budget makes it difficult. But big clubs like Arsenal trying it. all bollocks. only thing wrong with us is the frog in charge.

oh and on transfer fees smart purchases are always available.

Handanovic

Azpilicueta Torosidis- m.Caceras (sp) - Jordi Alba

Kwad Asamoah, Holtby

Reus - Michu - Kagawa
- Benteke

subs
lloris
balzeretti
isla
ba
remy

All transfered this season all extremly talented players who would walk into the arsenal side all under our record transfer fee. So unfortunately your point is invalid.


----------



## reDREDD

our wage bill is only 20 million higher than yours?

daymn

especially with malouda, yossi, fererreira and fuckton more off my books this summer


----------



## #dealwithit

I have no words. Gunner truly is something else.

EDIT - Our wage bill will go down too when we ditch Bendtner, Squillaci, Denilson, Djourou etc. I do agree with Gunner that we pay too much in wages, so at least he managed one good point in an otherwise absurdly stupid post. Also Joel, if it's one guy you can let me insult without a ban, let it be gunner.


----------



## Death Rider

Sleeper said:


> I have no words. Gunner truly is something else.


Yeah I think your catchphrase is very appropriate here. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BANKSY

The odds for next Stoke manager will be interesting on Bet 365.


----------



## Gunner14

JOAL.com said:


> our wage bill is only 20 million higher than yours?
> 
> daymn
> 
> especially with malouda, yossi, fererreira and fuckton more off my books this summer


Yup not even that amazingly when you think about it.

players leaving have all been high wages
Drogba, Anelka, Bosingwa, meireiles

then incoming players all on less money. 
Hazard, Azpilicueta, Marin, Moses

Like if you isolate as an example of the chelsea money saving drogba out - 175,000 a week Hazard in 135,000 a week. still saves chelsea over 2m a year.

Arsenal on the other hand.

Lose RVP 85k a week replace with podolski 105k extra million.
increase the 5 british players wages extra 4.7m a year just in those 5 increases. so our wage bill continues to increase. 



the


----------



## Andre

Gunner14 said:


> this is why its bollocks. A Football club is supposed to be self sustaining. Like ANY other business. Selling assests and reinvesting is part of business and football. A football club is also supposed to be able to retain players. People are actually supoosed to WANT to play for you.
> 
> Now from what gets sold its all available to get reinvested. So our money spent is a choice. When we moved to the emirates our turnover after debt repayments increased by 40.1M that is available to be used EVERY summer. we CHOSE to use it buying kids to fulfil wengers fantasies.
> 
> our wage bill is currently over budget meaning before sales the club make a loss. So further highlights how poor this strategy is. At the club we currently have 74 players. Our wages bill is £141m Chelsea (the side we supposedly cant compete financially with wage bill £163m a year. (down 20m from last year. through good management. Now chelsea have 86 players. So using that tiny little brain of yours im sure somewhere you can figure out that that shows chelsea addition 20m in wages pays for 12 extra players. So now it becomes very clear that froggy is wasting money.
> 
> Now on transfer fees. Had froggys dream not been to surround himself with little boys we easily had the money to spend the same and make smart considered purchases to improve the squad which would in turn have encouraged more players to stay due to them not getting annoyed at seeing the club turned into creche
> That would have kept the club more competitive. making it more likely for the club to succeed on the pitch. Succeeding on the pitch leads to more revenue through actually winning competitions. More sponsorship through sponsors actually wanting to be associated with your club meaning more money available to spend on everything else.
> 
> Now the only thing wagebill helps is the ability to have a deep squad. Now once you get past the 100m level not having a deep squad is a choice. The choice wenger made. Wenger chooses to have a piss poor squad. Now the likes of Everton who spend half what we do on wages so can literally not afford 25 1st team players capable of playing in the premiership are ok saying how budget makes it difficult. But big clubs like Arsenal trying it. all bollocks. only thing wrong with us is the frog in charge.
> 
> oh and on transfer fees smart purchases are always available.
> 
> Handanovic
> 
> Azpilicueta Torosidis- m.Caceras (sp) - Jordi Alba
> 
> Kwad Asamoah, Holtby
> 
> Reus - Michu - Kagawa
> - Benteke
> 
> subs
> lloris
> balzeretti
> isla
> ba
> remy
> 
> All transfered this season all extremly talented players who would walk into the arsenal side all under our record transfer fee. So unfortunately your point is invalid.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

FOURTH HIGHEST WAGE BILL

SPENDS VERY LITTLE MONEY

EXPECTED TO SIGN ALL OF THE LIMITED AMOUNT OF CHEAP TOP CLASS PLAYERS 

SHOULD BE CHALLENGING PREM TEAMS WHO SPEND FORTUNES

THEN YOU WOKE UP AND REALISED THIS WASN'T FOOTBALL MANAGER

When is Gunner getting banned? This is getting beyond a joke now!


----------



## Gunner14

Sleeper said:


> I have no words. Gunner truly is something else.
> 
> EDIT - Our wage bill will go down too when we ditch Bendtner, Squillaci, Denilson, Djourou etc. I do agree with Gunner that we pay too much in wages, so at least he managed one good point in an otherwise absurdly stupid post. Also Joel, if it's one guy you can let me insult without a ban, let it be gunner.


Absurdly stupid?

So you are saying that we couldnt have spent money focusing on 1 or 2 signings a season and BUILT from 2004 rather than started a creche?

Is that what you are saying.


----------



## Humph

Sleeper said:


> I have no words. Gunner truly is something else.
> 
> EDIT - Our wage bill will go down too when we ditch Bendtner, Squillaci, Denilson, Djourou etc. I do agree with Gunner that we pay too much in wages, so at least he managed one good point in an otherwise absurdly stupid post. Also Joel, if it's one guy you can let me insult without a ban, let it be gunner.


Most likely Arshavins crazy wages as well.


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> FOURTH HIGHEST WAGE BILL
> 
> SPENDS VERY LITTLE MONEY
> 
> EXPECTED TO SIGN ALL OF THE LIMITED AMOUNT OF CHEAP TOP CLASS PLAYERS
> 
> SHOULD BE CHALLENGING PREM TEAMS WHO SPEND FORTUNES
> 
> THEN YOU WOKE UP AND REALISED THIS WASN'T FOOTBALL MANAGER
> 
> When is Gunner getting banned? This is getting beyond a joke now!


Limited theres hundreds. I gave you 16 examples from 4 leagues from one summer.
Spends little? we spent 104m on playing staff in the last two seasons.

If wage bill determines who wins the league why are Man Utd champions and not city...

Why are Dortmund in the CL final and not Man City vs PSG.

your absurdity has no basis for foundation.


----------



## Death Rider

No you are being unrealistic expecting arsenal to beat teams who spend more because wenger has been there longer when you sell all off your best players every year meaning you have to rebuild the squad again and again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gunner14

Gambit said:


> No you are being unrealistic expecting arsenal to beat teams who spend more because wenger has been there longer when you sell all off your best players every year meaning you have to rebuild the squad again and again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


So now transfer fees win football matches? How did we lose to bradford then?

Or another point how can we lose to bayern we spend more on wages than they do.


----------



## Andre

Gunner14 said:


> Limited theres hundreds. I gave you 16 examples from 4 leagues from one summer.
> Spends little? we spent 104m on playing staff in the last two seasons.
> 
> If wage bill determines who wins the league why are Man Utd champions and not city...
> 
> Why are Dortmund in the CL final and not Man City vs PSG.
> 
> your absurdity has no basis for foundation.


So you're saying all of those players are automatically going to want to sign for Arsenal over far more viable clubs? Again, this isn't champ manager. Maybe you could sign one or two each season, but then your club tends to sell your best players anyway.

Because Fergie was one of the greatest managers in the history of the game and Mancini demotivated his team with poor man management. To beat Fergie to one title is good, to beat him to more is exceptional. Oh...

The culture of German football is far different to that of English football, technical football is generally preferred over there, especially in comparison to England (an argument you've made yourself before tbf). The German academy system is also far better than England's, otherwise England would be challenging for international trophies and Wenger wouldn't have to raid foreign academies.

You are legit the worst poster in this thread and I've said this many times before. All of the things that you're suggesting Wenger should do would potentially make him the best manager in the game. Are you seriously saying that you deserve a manager who's that good? Just because Wenger's not the best and could do a little bit better it doesn't mean what he's doing is bad.

You're living in a dream world.


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> So you're saying all of those players are automatically going to want to sign for Arsenal over far more viable clubs? Again, this isn't champ manager. Maybe you could sign one or two each season, but then your club tends to sell your best players anyway.
> 
> *Proving that cheap players exist. Simple as. We sell our best players because they ASK to leave. because they no longer wish to be apart of a club with no ambition to win things.*
> 
> Because Fergie was one of the greatest managers in the history of the game and Mancini demotivated his team with poor man management. To beat Fergie to one title is good, to beat him to more is exceptional. Oh...
> 
> *The arsene wenger that did that did in 2006. his soul is still shattered on the floor in paris after Samuel Eto'o broke him.*
> 
> The culture of German football is far different to that of English football, technical football is generally preferred over there, especially in comparison to England (an argument you've made yourself before tbf). The German academy system is also far better than England's, otherwise England would be challenging for international trophies and Wenger wouldn't have to raid foreign academies.
> 
> *And you claimed wages win football matches. Now you're backtracking.*
> 
> You are legit the worst poster in this thread and I've said this many times before. All of the things that you're suggesting Wenger should do would potentially make him the best manager in the game. Are you seriously saying that you deserve a manager who's that good? Just because Wenger's not the best and could do a little bit better it doesn't mean what he's doing is bad.
> 
> *Im a far superior poster to you.
> Suggesting common sense be used is not asking for much.*
> You're living in a dream world.


Im living in reality. you already agreed There is no need for wenger to spend all our budget of kids.
That is his ultimate flaw. He tried to be smart he failed miserably.he knew it was failing he continued to follow the failure path convincing himself that his fantasy would come true..

You have to make excuses and avoid reality and facts to defend froggy. All the facts are infront of you and you choose to ignore them that is why you are backtracking so hard.


----------



## reDREDD

well to be fair, he did buy some proven players this year

only to ultimately realise theyre not enough to fill the gap of losing arguably the best player in the league


----------



## Gunner14

JOAL.com said:


> well to be fair, he did buy some proven players this year
> 
> only to ultimately realise theyre not enough to fill the gap of losing arguably the best player in the league


Who asked to leave because we wouldnt address the squad problems of needing a goalkeeper a cb and a ball winning midfielder.

Had we gone out and bought them RVP would have stayed. Instead we bought more averageness.

And signing a striker who got his club relegated who despises playing on the wing and who isnt fit enough to play 90 Mins is hardly proven.

signing a stiker who has neve rplayed up top alone before and expecting him to fit into the system again not smart

and a player whos biggest achievements all came from not being involved.

Hardly setting the world alight are they.And before you try bringing up podolskis international goals. id back myself to score goals in a friendly vs china.


----------



## Andre

> Proving that cheap players exist. Simple as. We sell our best players because they ASK to leave. because they no longer wish to be apart of a club with no ambition to win things.


Of course they're available, but why don't all of the other clubs in England sign these players in one fell swoop? Answer that one for me. If it was just as simple as picking up all of the great cheap players then why don't United, Citeh, Tottenham and Arsenal do it?

Of course you're not going to keep your best players when you can't challenge with other clubs on several levels.



> And you claimed wages win football matches. Now you're backtracking.


No I didn't, quote me where I said "wages win football matches". Oh wait, you can't because I didn't say that! All I'm saying is that with what he has spent Wenger is at least performing as well as he should on paper. If he was finishing outside the top four then you would have an argument. I know you were desperate for that to happen but you made another terrible prediction:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17875946-post8497.html



> Im a far superior poster to you.
> Suggesting common sense be used is not asking for much.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

There's common sense and then there's having unrealistic expectations. Who's going to want to go to your club that can turn things around? I asked you for a realistic list once before but you couldn't produce one.



Gunner14 said:


> Im living in reality. you already agreed There is no need for wenger to spend all our budget of kids.
> That is his ultimate flaw. He tried to be smart he failed miserably.he knew it was failing he continued to follow the failure path convincing himself that his fantasy would come true..


Have you ever thought that this might benefit your club when FFP comes in? Why aren't you running a football club or training for a job as a chief executive Mr Genius?



Gunner14 said:


> You have to make excuses and avoid reality and facts to defend froggy. All the facts are infront of you and you choose to ignore them that is why you are backtracking so hard.


They're not facts, they're your opinions. HUGE difference. Nobody is back tracking at all here, it's just you being your usually weaselly self and twisting things to suit your argument while you sit there with a self satisfied grin that would rival Stewart Downing for simplicity.

I've destroyed your arguments in here several times before but you always piss off once you have no come back. You're an absolute laughing stock.


----------



## Humph

Giroud + Podolski + Santi = 45
RVP 2011/2012 = 37

Obviously that's three players vs one but it still shows that we did a good job of bringing in players and not completely flopping once we sold RVP.

Giroud will be fantastic next year.


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Of course they're available, but why don't all of the other clubs in England sign these players in one fell swoop? Answer that one for me. If it was just as simple as picking up all of the great cheap players then why don't United, Citeh, Tottenham and Arsenal do it?
> 
> *Where have i said we should have signed them all? NEVER DID. Not even slightly.*
> 
> Of course you're not going to keep your best players when you can't challenge with other clubs on several levels.
> 
> *But we can. We can pay the big wages if we chose to. The club doesnt need 76 players. We choose to have them. Sanogo 25k a week. didnt need to do it chose to.*
> 
> 
> No I didn't, quote me where I said "wages win football matches". Oh wait, you can't because I didn't say that! All I'm saying is that with what he has spent Wenger is at least performing as well as he should on paper. If he was finishing outside the top four then you would have an argument. I know you were desperate for that to happen but you made another terrible prediction:
> 
> *19 home games 11 wins. that s a disgrace. not performing on paper. *
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17875946-post8497.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> There's common sense and then there's having unrealistic expectations. Who's going to want to go to your club that can turn things around? I asked you for a realistic list once before but you couldn't produce one.
> 
> * Again missing the whole point. Everything i have stated is stating this should have been stated in 2005. Before wenger ruined the club. Unrealistic to not want the wage budget wasted on foreign kids... Unrealistic to want us to not sign goalkeepers from the macedonian 4th divison and focus the available funds on signing players to solve 1st 11 problems not fill u21's subs bench. Yeah that unrealistic. *
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought that this might benefit your club when FFP comes in? Why aren't you running a football club or training for a job as a chief executive Mr Genius?
> 
> *FFP is already in place. The only functionality of FFP is to prevent owners of clubs 'loaning; money. They can invest or GTFO. that is all FFP is interested in hense why there are so many loopholes to get around it. (i.e self sponsorship)*
> 
> 
> They're not facts, they're your opinions. HUGE difference. Nobody is back tracking at all here, it's just you being your usually weaselly self and twisting things to suit your argument while you sit there with a self satisfied grin that would rival Stewart Downing for simplicity.
> 
> *YOu clearly said Bigger budget wins football matches then backtracked about german development. *
> 
> I've destroyed your arguments in here several times before but you always piss off once you have no come back. You're an absolute laughing stock.


Piss off? oh im sorry i dont come on this board every day i have this thing called a life. Ie destroyed your febile mind at every turn. You havent a clue.

The only joke here is you.

So to summarise what you are saying.

Wenger has done EVERYTHING right. There is no poosible way we could have avoided child trafficing and aimed on building the squad from 04 instead of tearing apart. YES OR NO.



AlexHumph said:


> Giroud + Podolski + Santi = 45
> RVP 2011/2012 = 37
> 
> Obviously that's three players vs one but it still shows that we did a good job of bringing in players and not completely flopping once we sold RVP.
> 
> Giroud will be fantastic next year.


Based on what?


----------



## Death Rider

You know what makes me value someone's posts? Calling someone an animal because of their nationality. Name 10 managers then who you realistically hire that would do better then wenger. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gunner14

Gambit said:


> You know what makes me value someone's posts? Calling someone an animal because of their nationality. Name 10 managers then who you realistically hire that would do better then wenger.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Rijkaard
Klopp
Martinez
Hitzfeld
Hiddink
Van Gaal
Del Neri
Could have had Moyes untill recently
Prandelli
Deschamps
Klinsmann
Loew


----------



## Humph

Gunner14 said:


> Piss off? oh im sorry i dont come on this board every day i have this thing called a life. Ie destroyed your febile mind at every turn. You havent a clue.
> 
> The only joke here is you.
> 
> So to summarise what you are saying.
> 
> Wenger has done EVERYTHING right. There is no poosible way we could have avoided child trafficing and aimed on building the squad from 04 instead of tearing apart. YES OR NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?


May faith in the handsome one.


----------



## Daiko

Gunner14 said:


> *Ie* destroyed your *febile* mind at every turn. You havent a clue..


----------



## Gunner14

AlexHumph said:


> May faith in the handsome one.


so a hope.

Not logical base for it. 

Learn the difference


----------



## Humph

Will be much more used to our system and will have full pre-season with the team, considering he get 11 goals (I think) in the prem in his first season when he was only getting 15 minutes at the start of the season he didn't do bad at all and I believe he will get 20+ next year in the league if we don't bring in another striker who would start over him.


----------



## Gunner14

AlexHumph said:


> Will be much more used to our system and will have full pre-season with the team, considering he get 11 goals (I think) in the prem in his first season when he was only getting 15 minutes at the start of the season he didn't do bad at all and I believe he will get 20+ next year in the league if we don't bring in another striker who would start over him.


1st season stats (premiership only) 

Chamakh 1844 minutes 18 starts 7 goals 6 assists
Giroud 2326 minutes 24 starts 11 goals 4 assists

so in an extra 500 minutes hes scored 4 more goals.


----------



## Andre

> Where have i said we should have signed them all? NEVER DID. Not even slightly.


Well then how are you expecting him to turn the team from top four to genuine title and Champion's league contenders without wholesale changes? You would have to practically sign a new team to be challenging at that level. Don't turn around and say "we could sign one or two each year" either because you already admitted that your best players leave every year, therefore it would be very difficult to do what you're suggesting should be done.



> Again missing the whole point. Everything i have stated is stating this should have been stated in 2005. Before wenger ruined the club. Unrealistic to not want the wage budget wasted on foreign kids... Unrealistic to want us to not sign goalkeepers from the macedonian 4th divison and focus the available funds on signing players to solve 1st 11 problems not fill u21's subs bench. Yeah that unrealistic.


Again you're twisting the argument after you've failed. Wenger didn't ruin the club, he built it up to a consistent top four club in the first place after more than a decade of seasons previous to that where you were mostly fluttering between 10th and 5th. He hasn't destroyed anything. 

In this situation NOW where the club is FAR better off than it was before Wenger's arrival who could possibly improve the situation with the same money that's realistic? Oh yeah, I've just seen your list and it's generally laughable...



> YOu clearly said Bigger budget wins football matches then backtracked about german development.


Again, quote it or it didn't happen. You can't because I didn't write that. Once again you're making up shit. Like I said before, you would have an argument if you were finishing outside the top four. Not saying he's doing an amazing job, I already suggested that you should be winning cups, but in terms of league position you're not under performing so I don't know why you're saying he's shit when he's clearly not.



Gunner14 said:


> Piss off? oh im sorry i dont come on this board every day i have this thing called a life. Ie destroyed your febile mind at every turn. You havent a clue.


The only joke here is you. Don't give me that excuse either, I've seen you drag up posts from weeks ago before...

I don't come on here everyday. As for "febile" minds, take a good look in the mirror.



Gunner14 said:


> So to summarise what you are saying.
> 
> Wenger has done EVERYTHING right. There is no poosible way we could have avoided child trafficing and aimed on building the squad from 04 instead of tearing apart. YES OR NO.


The fact that you think I'm implying that Wenger has done everything right proves you lack reading comprehension skills. I've already suggested that he could have done some things better, but you act like it's so cut and dry as if it's a computer game. I started off by saying he should have won some cups in the past few years and that he could have done a little bit better. Please get some reading comprehension skills, please.

Your problem is that you think that basically any manager could walk in and do a better job, which is ridiculous. When you're classing Klopp as a realistic option and suggesting that Moyes could do a better job then you lose all right to an opinion.

Funny that you bang on about Wenger being a nonce, aren't you training to become a street skills teacher for kids? Somebody sounds guilty...


----------



## Gunner14

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Well then how are you expecting him to turn the team from top four to genuine title and Champion's league contenders without wholesale changes? You would have to practically sign a new team to be challenging at that level. Don't turn around and say "we could sign one or two each year" either because you already admitted that your best players leave every year, therefore it would be very difficult to do what you're suggesting should be done.
> 
> *AGAIn read this slowly. THE WHOLE POINT IS THAT THE KIDDIES CRECHE SIGNINGS SHOULD HAVE NEVER STARTED. WE SHOULD HAVE SIGNED PROPERLY FROM THE BEGINING. BUILT ON 2004 NOT TORN IT APART.
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND??? WOULD YOU LIKE SOME NICE CRAYONS*
> 
> 
> Again you're twisting the argument after you've failed. Wenger didn't ruin the club, he built it up to a consistent top four club in the first place after more than a decade of seasons previous to that where you were mostly fluttering between 10th and 5th. He hasn't destroyed anything.
> 
> *COMING 4TH IS A FAILURE. 89, 91, 93, 94, - all have things in common. All better than coming 4th*
> 
> In this situation NOW where the club is FAR better off than it was before Wenger's arrival who could possibly improve the situation with the same money that's realistic? Oh yeah, I've just seen your list and it's generally laughable...
> 
> *Pretty laughable based on what? Nothing. Exactly. Case closed.
> Club better off?? you sure. We are solely reliant on CL qualification to survive. Without CL football the club has a 40m blackhole through wage bill overspending and debt repayments that despite gary nevilles opinion are actually nowhere near being repayed. *
> 
> 
> 
> Again, quote it or it didn't happen. You can't because I didn't write that. Once again you're making up shit. Like I said before, you would have an argument if you were finishing outside the top four. Not saying he's doing an amazing job, I already suggested that you should be winning cups, but in terms of league position you're not under performing so I don't know why you're saying he's shit when he's clearly not.
> 
> *FOURTH PLACE IS A FAILURE. *
> 
> 
> The only joke here is you. Don't give me that excuse either, I've seen you drag up posts from weeks ago before...
> 
> *Really quote or it didnt happen.*
> 
> I don't come on here everyday. As for "febile" minds, take a good look in the mirror.
> 
> *Oh look a typo quick jump on it because you know you've lost this arguement.*
> 
> The fact that you think I'm implying that Wenger has done everything right proves you lack reading comprehension. I've already suggested that he could have done some things better, but you act like it's so cut and dry as if it's a computer game. I started off by saying he should have won some cups in the past few years and that he could have done a little bit better. Please get some reading comprehension skills, please.
> 
> *He could have done everything better. *
> 
> Your problem is that you think that basically any manager could walk in and do a better job, which is ridiculous. When you're classing Klopp as a realistic option and suggesting that Moyes could do a better job then you lose all right to an opinion.
> 
> *Anyone who would come into the club and focus on 1st 11 problems and not the u18's subs bench wuld be doing a better job than Ar$£n£. Also your ridiculous statement that David Moyes not being enough for a club who aims to finish 4 but good enough for a side where being 2nd is classed as a failure is laughable. You are frankly a disgrace*
> 
> Funny that you bang on about Wenger being a nonce, aren't you training to become a street skills teacher for kids? Somebody sounds guilty...


Training?? kinda way past the training part considering i work as a coach educator educating people on how to implement real development plans and prevent them from coaching players to be predictable.

But go ahead with more personal attacks it just highlights how badly you have been owned.

Weighed measured found wanting once again.


----------



## Death Rider

Klopp realistic? Why would he leave the champions league finalists to go to Arsenal?


----------



## Gunner14

Gambit said:


> Klopp realistic? Why would he leave the champions league finalists to go to Arsenal?


to be the 3rd highest paid manager in the world..... Pretty sure we could offer wengers £7.5M a year wage to anyone we wanted and sign them asides from obviously the two above him


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah but why would he sign for Arsenal over Dortmund? He is not going to leave Dortmund for Arsenal no matter how much you pay him


----------



## Andre

Gunner, you do realise that "personal attacks just highlights how badly you have been owned" is a ridiculous point to make when you've been calling the manager a paedo all night, right? :lmao

What sort of players do you work with Gunner?



> AGAIn read this slowly. THE WHOLE POINT IS THAT THE KIDDIES CRECHE SIGNINGS SHOULD HAVE NEVER STARTED. WE SHOULD HAVE SIGNED PROPERLY FROM THE BEGINING. BUILT ON 2004 NOT TORN IT APART.
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND??? WOULD YOU LIKE SOME NICE CRAYONS


...and the hypocrisy has already started in regards to insults!

As for those signings, they could end up fetching you big money in the future like others have in the past, or they could turn into valuable players. You can't say I'm wrong unless you have a time machine that can take you to 2018 onwards, any suggestion that you know what will happen in the future is just further confirmation that you're deluded...



> COMING 4TH IS A FAILURE. 89, 91, 93, 94, - all have things in common. All better than coming 4th


What a retarded comment :lmao So you won a couple of league titles and finished above fourth a couple times between lower than fourth placed finishes. Again, tell me how Wenger, who has never managed you outside of the top four, has destroyed your club :lmao




> Pretty laughable based on what? Nothing. Exactly. Case closed.
> Club better off?? you sure. We are solely reliant on CL qualification to survive. Without CL football the club has a 40m blackhole through wage bill overspending and debt repayments that despite gary nevilles opinion are actually nowhere near being repayed.


Oh shit, good job you qualify for the Champion's league every year then isn't it! Or are you going to make another prediction where you finish outside of the top five? :lol

Yes your comments about other managers were laughable. Why would Klopp come to Arsenal when he could go to a top club? What has Moyes done to prove that he can do a better job than Wenger? He has never won a cup and bottled the Champion's league in 04/05. Then again, that's just like most of your comments, based on pure guesswork...




> FOURTH PLACE IS A FAILURE.


:lmao 



> Oh look a typo quick jump on it because you know you've lost this arguement.


How could I resist the irony? If you're going to call somebody an imbecile it's best to spell the word correctly :lmao



> He could have done everything better.


He could have done everything worse. Again your argument is just an opinion. Learn the difference between a fact and an opinion.



> Anyone who would come into the club and focus on 1st 11 problems and not the u18's subs bench wuld be doing a better job than Ar$£n£. Also your ridiculous statement that David Moyes not being enough for a club who aims to finish 4 but good enough for a side where being 2nd is classed as a failure is laughable. You are frankly a disgrace


1) Okay so they focus on the first eleven and improve the quality of those players by concentrating transfer fees on them, then the wages drastically increase and that "blackhole" becomes bigger. Way to contradict yourself. You can't have it both ways.

2) I didn't say he wasn't enough for Arsenal, just that there's nothing to suggest he will do a better job than Wenger. Again, reading comprehension skills, go get some!

You badly need to gain some reading comprehension skills and must also learn the difference between a fact and an opinion. Your arguments are also woeful at best. TYPING IN CAPITAL LETTERS SAYING THIS IS A FAILURE ISN'T A GOOD ARGUMENT.

If I'm a disgrace then so is everybody else on here seeing as you're the only one with that mind set. You might as well log off now, would be rather sad wasting your time communicating with people who you disagree with and think are a disgrace. Who's the sad one now?

*Also, learn how to use the quote function correctly...*


----------



## Gunner14

Gambit said:


> Yeah but why would he sign for Arsenal over Dortmund? He is not going to leave Dortmund for Arsenal no matter how much you pay him


Course he wont. Whatever you say. You obviously know him personally and think he would have no interest in an extra £4m a year.


----------



## Death Rider

Gunner14 said:


> Course he wont. Whatever you say. You obviously know him personally and think he would have no interest in an extra £4m a year.


:kenny OK well Klopp can sign for Liverpool. Why? Cause I said so. You have refused to give a logical reason for why and instead resort to call Wenger a "pedo" and a "frog"?


----------



## Andre

Gunner should become a comedian :lmao


----------



## Green Light




----------



## reDREDD

my feelings exactly green light

keep coming back here and hoping someone changed the subject


----------



## Andre

Yeah, sorry guys.

Gunner if you really want to continue this debate then PM me. Nobody else cares about this argument and nobody else really cares about what you have to say in general.


----------



## danny_boy

Wait was I the only person who enjoying watching Gunner14 getting buried?

Oh also came across Gunner's FB earlier and his whole hating Wenger thing isn't just a gimmick he actually does have a strong disdain for Wenger


----------



## reDREDD

hating wenger is a bit too far, but you dont have to have 20/20 vision to see something isnt quite right at arsenal


----------



## Andre

JOAL.com said:


> hating wenger is a bit too far, but you dont have to have 20/20 vision to see something isnt quite right at arsenal


See that's the thing, I even told him that Arsenal should be winning cups at the very least and that finishing outside of the top five would be woeful, but to say Wenger has destroyed the club and has done a terrible job is just hyperbolic.

I would agree with him if he based his argument purely on Arsenal not winning cups, but to say that they should be challenging for titles and Champion's leagues is a bit much when considering their budget.


----------



## Ruckus

I think Wenger's biggest flaw is that he actually enjoys being the underdog. He likes working with a tight budget, and our board is all too happy to oblige. Too many Arsenal fans act like Wenger being a tight fisted bastard is a new thing, but he's never been any different. Difference is between then and now; he picked out new stars as if he was using a real life FM genie scout. Now, it isn't so easy, especially with extensive media coverage. It doesn't take long before the big/rich clubs are on a new player in their swarms.

I do feel like he may have lost his killer edge that he once had, and that could be one reason for part of our ongoing trophy drought.


----------



## reDREDD

Ruckus said:


> I think Wenger's biggest flaw is that he actually enjoys being the underdog. He likes working with a tight budget, and our board is all too happy to oblige. Too many Arsenal fans act like Wenger being a tight fisted bastard is a new thing, but he's never been any different. Difference is between then and now; he picked out new stars as if he was using a real life FM genie scout. Now, it isn't so easy, especially with extensive media coverage.


thats very true. i thought the exact same thing when i saw all the people saying "arsenal should celebrate, they got top 4 after losing their best player and spending so little. #respect"

and I thought to myself "um, why would they put themselves in that situation to begin with? why suffer needlessly?"

its like Neuer, pre champions league final, gets sick and decides instead of taking medicine, hes gonna play sick and when they lose he can say "we only lost 1-0 and that was when I was sick, thats pretty damn awesome"

Why intentionally sabotage yourself? why hold yourself back? there is zero shame in spending money and fixing problems. look at Bayern. They lost to us and Dortmund. Instead of saying "well, atleast we came 2nd twice" they just said fuck it, got an awesome striker and DM and fucked up every team that played them. Why settle? Same goes for United. They lost to City by goal difference. instead of whining and saying 2nd is good enough, they went out and bought the best striker in the premier league and won the title


----------



## Andre

Ruckus said:


> I think Wenger's biggest flaw is that he actually enjoys being the underdog. He likes working with a tight budget, and our board is all too happy to oblige. Too many Arsenal fans act like Wenger being a tight fisted bastard is a new thing, but he's never been any different. Difference is between then and now; he picked out new stars as if he was using a real life FM genie scout. Now, it isn't so easy, especially with extensive media coverage. It doesn't take long before the big/rich clubs are on a new player in their swarms.
> 
> I do feel like he may have lost his killer edge that he once had, and that could be one reason for part of our ongoing trophy drought.


It's nice to read a rational, balanced and well reasoned post by Arsenal fan for once.

You're correct in saying that he has always tried to work with a relatively small budget, it's certainly not a new concept for him. If he has built his success on that then he isn't likely to change his philosophy any time soon. Maybe that's the only way he knows how to manage?

That's an interesting point about media coverage causing a decrease in unknown future stars. We live in an age where youth team players get their own highlights videos on youtube.

I agree about him losing his killer edge, at least in terms of winning domestic cups. The league cup loss against Birmingham was fairly atrocious. Still, while he continues to get you into the top four on a relatively small budget it will be difficult to get rid of him, unless a top class replacement is lined up, and even then that's unlikely because there are far more appealing jobs out there in this day and age.


----------



## reDREDD

well wenger started in a time when there were nowhere near as many foreign stars in the premier league

Juan mata, henry, yaya toure, Didier drogba, RVP, Fibreglass, nasri, Bergkamp, viera, these are just a few of the guys that wenger scouted. some he chose. some he refused. some he lost

he dramatically changed the premier league by bringing on more attention on foreign players. its why he always stayed at the top and ultimately dominated for several years when those players he invested in paid off. the only problem is, nowadays, clubs adopted the same methods, but with a bigger budget. something he either cant, or refuses to, compete with

Wenger spotted Juan and Hazard first. And I dont wanna live in a world where he got them and we didnt


----------



## Ruckus

JOAL.com said:


> thats very true. i thought the exact same thing when i saw all the people saying "arsenal should celebrate, they got top 4 after losing their best player and spending so little. #respect"
> 
> and I thought to myself "um, why would they put themselves in that situation to begin with? why suffer needlessly?"
> 
> its like Neuer, pre champions league final, gets sick and decides instead of taking medicine, hes gonna play sick and when they lose he can say "we only lost 1-0 and that was when I was sick, thats pretty damn awesome"
> 
> Why intentionally sabotage yourself? why hold yourself back? there is zero shame in spending money and fixing problems. look at Bayern. They lost to us and Dortmund. Instead of saying "well, atleast we came 2nd twice" they just said fuck it, got an awesome striker and DM and fucked up every team that played them. Why settle? Same goes for United. They lost to City by goal difference. instead of whining and saying 2nd is good enough, they went out and bought the best striker in the premier league and won the title


Hit the nail on the head there. This is probably the biggest frustration for Arsenal fans - the club selling themselves (and the fans) short. But that comes back to Wenger's love for the underdog status. He wants to make what is essentially a second/third rate group of players (minus a couple) into the top dogs. He seems fixated in proving the doubters wrong. Take Almunia for example - he stuck with him for fuck knows how many seasons when he was clearly nowhere near the standard that we required. He cost a lot of points with his ridiculous errors, yet Wenger just wouldn't back down. Luckily, Szczesny looked promising, which meant Almunia was finally gotten rid of. I didn't even blame Almunia in the end. We all knew his quality; not his fault that Wenger kept picking him.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's nice to read a rational, balanced and well reasoned post by Arsenal fan for once.
> 
> You're correct in saying that he has always tried to work with a relatively small budget, it's certainly not a new concept for him. If he has built his success on that then he isn't likely to change his philosophy any time soon. Maybe that's the only way he knows how to manage?
> 
> That's an interesting point about media coverage causing a decrease in unknown future stars. We live in an age where youth team players get their own highlights videos on youtube.
> 
> I agree about him losing his killer edge, at least in terms of winning domestic cups. The league cup loss against Birmingham was fairly atrocious. Still, while he continues to get you into the top four on a relatively small budget it will be difficult to get rid of him, unless a top class replacement is lined up, and even then that's unlikely because there are far more appealing jobs out there in this day and age.


I reckon he could manage another way if he wanted to, but he's a highly principled man. He sticks by what he believes in and doesn't budge, which is a good thing in a way, but it's also part of his downfall. As for his job - He definitely doesn't deserve to be sacked, but I think it would be best for him and the club (hopefully) if he left at the end of his contract and started fresh. It feels like Arsenal have hit a brick wall, and Wenger doesn't know how to break it down, whereas when he started, he bulldozed it down.

Maybe when he leaves we'll fall even further down the table. Maybe he's right, and everyone else is wrong. Maybe at another club he'll take the football world by storm again and turn them into a dominant force as he did with us. We can only wait and see until he's gone, then perhaps we can judge his last few years better.


----------



## Andre

In a sense you could say that he made a rod for his own back with his initial successes. A lot of clubs have since started to copy what he did with Arsenal in the late 90's.

The funny thing about Arsenal is that their Champion's league record during the glory days of 98-04 was far worse than it has been since:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenal_F.C._in_European_football



Ruckus said:


> I reckon he could manage another way if he wanted to, but he's a highly principled man. He sticks by what he believes in and doesn't budge, which is a good thing in a way, but it's also part of his downfall. As for his job - He definitely doesn't deserve to be sacked, but I think it would be best for him and the club (hopefully) if he left at the end of his contract and started fresh. It feels like Arsenal have hit a brick wall, and Wenger doesn't know how to break it down, whereas when he started, he bulldozed it down.
> 
> Maybe when he leaves we'll fall even further down the table. Maybe he's right, and everyone else is wrong. Maybe at another club he'll take the football world by storm again and turn them into a dominant force as he did with us. We can only wait and see until he's gone, then perhaps we can judge his last few years better.


Well he probably could, but once you're set in your ways it's hard to change.

I agree that if he hasn't won a cup within the next couple years then he should probably move on. What he's doing only makes sense if progress is made long term, but eventually he might have to accept that he has took the club as far as he can.

Your last paragraph kind of mirrors what i was going to say in follow up to my last paragraph. While he might not be able to do anything to improve the fortunes of the club, there's nothing to guarantee that the next man will either. It's silly saying the next man will will make Wenger look silly or end up being a definite failure, nobody can realistically predict what will happen.

Another point on spending money. If your board are happy to go along with a small budget then that's a problem that's inherent within the entire club and not just Wenger. I doubt that Kronke and friends will suddenly decide to splash the cash as soon as Wenger eventually leaves, if they were so keen to do so then they would have been opposed to Wenger's policy in the first place, surely?


----------



## reDREDD

Arsenal have always been lacking in the Champions League

Which is odd considering their emphasis on foreign players

its a complete opposite to Liverpool who have always emphasised more on domestic players and somehow always excelled in europe while failing in England :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

Football doesn't make any sense sometimes. Chelsea went through all those top managers, had many excellent years domestically, yet their worst performing side in many years went on to win the Champions League with an inexperienced Di Matteo. Go figure. 



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Well he probably could, but once you're set in your ways it's hard to change.
> 
> I agree that if he hasn't one a cup within the next couple years then he should probably move on. What he's doing only makes sense if progress is made long term, but eventually he might have to accept that he has took the club as far as he can.
> 
> Your last paragraph kind of mirrors what i was going to say in follow up to my last paragraph. While he might not be able to do anything to improve the fortunes of the club, there's nothing to guarantee that the next man will either. It's silly saying the next man will will make Wenger look silly or end up being a definite failure, nobody can realistically predict what will happen.
> 
> Another point on spending money. If your board are happy to go along with a small budget then that's a problem that's inherent within the entire club and not just Wenger. I doubt that Kronke and friends will suddenly decide to splash the cash as soon as Wenger eventually leaves, if they were so keen to do so then they would have been opposed to Wenger's policy in the first place, surely?


Agreed, especially with the last paragraph. I've seen some fans on various Arsenal forums under the illusion that when Wenger leaves, the big spending begins. If you're the ultimate optimist, you could say that the board have offered Wenger money, but he refused to take it, and due to the fact that they believe in him so much, they had no problem with it. But a realist would say that there's not a chance in hell that the next manager will be given a big pot of money to spend wherever and however he likes. 

The only chance of that would be if the next Arsenal manager had a profile as big/bigger than Wenger, but how many managers does that narrow you down to? Very few, and they would all be unrealistic manager candidates at this time. The board are the main culprits for the lack of spending; it just happens to fit what Wenger likes down to a tee.


----------



## Zen

oh my....:arry


----------



## BANKSY

Wenger at another club would be really interesting. Could re ignite that spark he seems to have lost. Although I imagine its an Arsenal or nothing for him at this point.

I was such a mark for Arsenal's team at their peak. Henry Bergkamp Pires Ljungberg :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

Giroud. Podolski, Cazorla. Walcott

fine players, but not quite the same level


----------



## Razor King

Any alive person realizes that Mata, Hazard, Gotze, and Jovetic would be Arsenal players in a fairer world. There is a reason why they're not and I think everybody knows that.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's not bollocks, especially when it's shown over such a long period of time. You're only saying it's bollocks because it makes your stance look completely ridiculous. In fact, in recent seasons you've had a negative net spend.
> 
> Regardless, there are other teams who spend far more than you. Meanwhile, you have the fourth highest wage bill in the league. I can understand any discontent at not winning a domestic cup in eight years, but finishing fourth or above every year is hardly shocking when you take money into context.
> 
> As for United, their net spend has been £40 million in the last five seasons alone. Nearly £200 million since Wenger became Arsenal manager. Massive differences.


Wenger's net spend averages at 9 million a year. Go figure.


----------



## Humph

Gazza neville said that we've spent £9million net in 10 years.


----------



## Razor King

AlexHumph said:


> Gazza neville said that we've spent £9million net in 10 years.


Oh yeah, so yes--power of WENGER!


----------



## Kiz

portuguese papers saying pereira has signed a pre contract with everton to be their new manager.


----------



## Razor King

No job for Rafa.


----------



## Kiz

leslie now favourite for the stoke job

aha

hahahahahahahaha

ahahahahaha.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Not sure if this has already been posted but here's how the table would have looked if Mark Lawrenson's predictions had all been correct:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22596125

He didn't predict a single Man Utd loss strangely enough for a former Liverpool player. Swansea also would have been relegated and QPR would have finished 8th.


----------



## Andre

AlexHumph said:


> Gazza neville said that we've spent £9million net in 10 years.


...but apparently Wenger's destroying the club! It must be true seeing as he spends so little and consistently takes Arsenal to top four finishes, much unlike the fifteen years previous to his tenure!

What makes me laugh the most is that apparently Wenger is refusing to spend his budget on better players, but the same person who said that told me this:



> We are solely reliant on CL qualification to survive. Without CL football the club has a 40m blackhole through wage bill overspending and debt repayments that despite gary nevilles opinion are actually nowhere near being repayed.


So what happens when Arsenal replace the "creche kids" with established players who will be on far bigger wages? If the club are making a modest profit/just breaking even then how can they justify increasing the wage bill? The above information might be wrong (wouldn't be shocked if it was) but either way it makes the obscene Wenger hatred look even more hypocritical...


----------



## Zen

Razor King said:


> No job for Rafa.


Good


----------



## Kiz

Pellegrini: "My coaching staff and I are separating from Malaga. Our union with this city will be eternal. I'm going for sporting reasons."

:mark:


----------



## CGS

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but here's how the table would have looked if Mark Lawrenson's predictions had all been correct:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22596125
> 
> He didn't predict a single Man Utd loss strangely enough for a former Liverpool player. Swansea also would have been relegated and QPR would have finished 8th.


QPR :lmao

Arsenal 2nd with 91 points is pretty crazy too


----------



## God™

Arsenal finishing second these days would be the Wenger equivalent of winning the Champions League.


----------



## Razor King

Well, those 91 points were equivalent to what the Invincibles attained, so I wouldn't mind if we got 91 points next season. :wenger

All we have to do is beat the teams outside of the top-4, so even if we lose to Chelsea, City, and United--home and away--that'd still be 96 points. :cool2


----------



## God™

Is there a dirtier prick in the premier league than Jonny Evans? I just saw footage of him punching Rosenberg in the head behind play on the weekend, not to mention all the other dirty incidents he's been involved in.


----------



## seabs

*There's probably about 50. 40 of who would be CB's.*


----------



## united_07

> Dave Whelan: "Roberto Martinez is the number one manager in Europe for me. He's in the top 6 in the world


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

Gambit said:


> :kenny OK well Klopp can sign for Liverpool. Why? Cause I said so. You have refused to give a logical reason for why and instead resort to call Wenger a "pedo" and a "frog"?


Logical reason was posted. Learn to read. is and extra 4m in wages not logical enough for you?? 




danny_boy said:


> Wait was I the only person who enjoying watching Gunner14 getting buried?
> 
> Oh also came across Gunner's FB earlier and his whole hating Wenger thing isn't just a gimmick he actually does have a strong disdain for Wenger


Buried how? every point dark has tried posting has been knocked backed and laughed at as hyperbole.




JOAL.com said:


> hating wenger is a bit too far, but you dont have to have 20/20 vision to see something isnt quite right at arsenal


Its all wengers fault. He is like a 5 year old always blaming others for his mistakes. Add that to the fact he is actually a c'#t then its easy to hate him. Just look at his list of fault accosting referees etc...



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> See that's the thing, I even told him that Arsenal should be winning cups at the very least and that finishing outside of the top five would be woeful, but to say Wenger has destroyed the club and has done a terrible job is just hyperbolic.
> 
> I would agree with him if he based his argument purely on Arsenal not winning cups, but to say that they should be challenging for titles and Champion's leagues is a bit much when considering their budget.


Out budget isnt a problem though. there is and always has been money in the bank. this is what you fail to understand. Every player at arsenal is a choice. Wengers choice. So saying a £141M wage budget with 70m in the bank for the last 4 years isnt a good enough budget is tosh. 

did we need to spend £12m on Alex Chamberlain? NO it was a choice. 

So Budget 'arguement' is absolute bollocks.



Ruckus said:


> I think Wenger's biggest flaw is that he actually enjoys being the underdog. He likes working with a tight budget, and our board is all too happy to oblige. Too many Arsenal fans act like Wenger being a tight fisted bastard is a new thing, but he's never been any different. Difference is between then and now; he picked out new stars as if he was using a real life FM genie scout. Now, it isn't so easy, especially with extensive media coverage. It doesn't take long before the big/rich clubs are on a new player in their swarms.
> 
> I do feel like he may have lost his killer edge that he once had, and that could be one reason for part of our ongoing trophy drought.


Picked out stars using genie?? Really look closer.

Ljungberg was a sweden international star before we signed him.
Pires has already won the world cup and the european championships.
Lauren at the time was the most expensive RB in the world.
Campbell was the worlds 1st 100k a week player.
Wiltord European championships winner scored in the final 2 months before we signed him.


The only difference is the fans knew less due to lack of information through internet on players.



JOAL.com said:


> thats very true. i thought the exact same thing when i saw all the people saying "arsenal should celebrate, they got top 4 after losing their best player and spending so little. #respect"
> 
> and I thought to myself "um, why would they put themselves in that situation to begin with? why suffer needlessly?"
> 
> its like Neuer, pre champions league final, gets sick and decides instead of taking medicine, hes gonna play sick and when they lose he can say "we only lost 1-0 and that was when I was sick, thats pretty damn awesome"
> 
> Why intentionally sabotage yourself? why hold yourself back? there is zero shame in spending money and fixing problems. look at Bayern. They lost to us and Dortmund. Instead of saying "well, atleast we came 2nd twice" they just said fuck it, got an awesome striker and DM and fucked up every team that played them. Why settle? Same goes for United. They lost to City by goal difference. instead of whining and saying 2nd is good enough, they went out and bought the best striker in the premier league and won the title


Exactly we chose to spend 50m on 5 average players rathers than buying a superstar. All choice. 



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> It's nice to read a rational, balanced and well reasoned post by Arsenal fan for once.
> 
> You're correct in saying that he has always tried to work with a relatively small budget, it's certainly not a new concept for him. If he has built his success on that then he isn't likely to change his philosophy any time soon. Maybe that's the only way he knows how to manage?
> 
> That's an interesting point about media coverage causing a decrease in unknown future stars. We live in an age where youth team players get their own highlights videos on youtube.
> 
> I agree about him losing his killer edge, at least in terms of winning domestic cups. The league cup loss against Birmingham was fairly atrocious. Still, while he continues to get you into the top four on a relatively small budget it will be difficult to get rid of him, unless a top class replacement is lined up, and even then that's unlikely because there are far more appealing jobs out there in this day and age.


As was losing the League cup semi final to Middlesborough then Wigan
Losing the League cup final to Chelsea
Losing the FA Cup final to Liverpool in 01.

His record in the champions league is a disgrace. -5 years out of 7 gone out conceding 3 or more goals in a game. Common problem never dealt with.

ALL wengers fault. our budget doesnt tell us not press the ball. Thats Wenger.



JOAL.com said:


> well wenger started in a time when there were nowhere near as many foreign stars in the premier league
> 
> Juan mata, henry, yaya toure, Didier drogba, RVP, Fibreglass, nasri, Bergkamp, viera, these are just a few of the guys that wenger scouted. some he chose. some he refused. some he lost
> 
> *he dramatically changed the premier league by bringing on more attention on foreign players.* its why he always stayed at the top and ultimately dominated for several years when those players he invested in paid off. the only problem is, nowadays, clubs adopted the same methods, but with a bigger budget. something he either cant, or refuses to, compete with
> 
> Wenger spotted Juan and Hazard first. And I dont wanna live in a world where he got them and we didnt


exactly another reason why i throughly despise him. The english academies used to look fo renglish players. now because of him Arsenal sign macedonian 4th division goalkeepers. Wasting academy spaces that should solely be used for English players.




THE DARK ANDRE said:


> In a sense you could say that he made a rod for his own back with his initial successes. A lot of clubs have since started to copy what he did with Arsenal in the late 90's.
> 
> The funny thing about Arsenal is that their Champion's league record during the glory days of 98-04 was far worse than it has been since:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenal_F.C._in_European_football
> 
> 
> 
> Well he probably could, but once you're set in your ways it's hard to change.
> 
> I agree that if he hasn't won a cup within the next couple years then he should probably move on. What he's doing only makes sense if progress is made long term, but eventually he might have to accept that he has took the club as far as he can.
> 
> Your last paragraph kind of mirrors what i was going to say in follow up to my last paragraph. While he might not be able to do anything to improve the fortunes of the club, there's nothing to guarantee that the next man will either. It's silly saying the next man will will make Wenger look silly or end up being a definite failure, nobody can realistically predict what will happen.
> 
> Another point on spending money. If your board are happy to go along with a small budget then that's a problem that's inherent within the entire club and not just Wenger. I doubt that Kronke and friends will suddenly decide to splash the cash as soon as Wenger eventually leaves, if they were so keen to do so then they would have been opposed to Wenger's policy in the first place, surely?


Initial failures are ore apparent than initial success. Gifting the title to united in 99 and 01 through bad management.

Serious question do you really think Arsenal win the league in 98 if Roy Keane doesnt miss 5 months of the season. 

Losing Uefa cup final.
Failure to win back to back titles.

Always been a manager who is lacking. Which is why he will NEVER be conisdered in the best of the best group like an Jose Mourinho.

inability to evolve with the changing game. Inability to man manage and refusal to develop and accept football is a squad game.



JOAL.com said:


> Arsenal have always been lacking in the Champions League
> 
> Which is odd considering their emphasis on foreign players
> 
> its a complete opposite to Liverpool who have always emphasised more on domestic players and somehow always excelled in europe while failing in England :lmao


Its not odd. he's always been poor tactically so its no shock to see us get outclassed in europe by organised sides.



Razor King said:


> Any alive person realizes that Mata, Hazard, Gotze, and Jovetic would be Arsenal players in a fairer world. There is a reason why they're not and I think everybody knows that.
> 
> Wenger's net spend averages at 9 million a year. Go figure.


Again NET spend is meaningless. Money comes in money goes out. Especially now when you can only have 17 non homegrown players in your 25. SO clubs HAVE to sell. Net spend means nothing.
We sell we choose who to replace with we buy badly through a bad manager simple as.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ...but apparently Wenger's destroying the club! It must be true seeing as he spends so little and consistently takes Arsenal to top four finishes, much unlike the fifteen years previous to his tenure!
> 
> What makes me laugh the most is that apparently Wenger is refusing to spend his budget on better players, but the same person who said that told me this:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens when Arsenal replace the "creche kids" with established players who will be on far bigger wages? If the club are making a modest profit/just breaking even then how can they justify increasing the wage bill? The above information might be wrong (wouldn't be shocked if it was) but either way it makes the obscene Wenger hatred look even more hypocritical...


Ok look another way. if we cant compete with chelsea city man utd due to their budget why do you find it such and incredible achievement for us to finish ahead of sides who spend half of what we do. Seeing as again you are attemting to imply that wage bill designates your league place in your warped fantasy world we are only competing vs Spurs and Liverpool. So whats amazing about finishing ahead of those?? nothing.


Now majority of title wins are done with 26 wins. That means that an Arsenal side doesnt even need to beat ANY of the sides in the top 4 beat the bottom 10 home and away is already 20. bet 8th 9th 10th home and away thats 26 wins.

Now seeing as we cant compete with a club who spends 20m a year on wages more than us how can the bottom the 13 take points off us when we spend more than double they do??

Proves your point is invalid.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao




To be fair in terms of trophies this year he has more than one of the greatest going right now in Jose

ositivity


----------



## danny_boy

Wait so Whelan reckons that he's the best manager in Europe but only in the top 6 in the world

So who are these other 5 managers managing non european clubs that are better/on par/slightly worse then Martinez according that fucking moron Dave Whelan?


----------



## Kiz

heard a rumour a while back that martinez was being lined up as an assistant to pellegrini

i doubt very muchly that is true with the jobs that have opened up now.


----------



## Nige™

Martinez is so overrated. Wigan's worst days in the Premiership were under him. Only under Paul Jewell in 2007 did they face a relegation fight.

So what if he plays good football? He really is a nice guy I do admire but his team couldn't defend for shit. He bought average at best defenders and paid the price for it. People talk about how great football Wigan & Blackpool played and how shit Stoke are to watch. At least Stoke have stayed up, very comfortably until this year which wasn't much of a fight tbh. Winning the FA Cup was a big achievement and helped cover up that he's not that good a manager.


----------



## Joel

We should note that Bruce had a far better team than Martinez. He had a lot more experience in there.

Not going to deny that Martinez is overrated though.

Worst Premier League days were under Hutchings though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

According to The Metro and papers in Portugal:

*Everton ‘set to appoint Porto coach Vitor Pereira as new manager on two-year contract’*

Everton are set to appoint Porto coach Vitor Pereira as their new manager after agreeing terms on a two-year-deal.

As Metro revealed two weeks ago, 44-year-old Pereira was among the top targets to replace David Moyes at Goodison Park after he joined Manchester United.

And now reports in Portugal claim that Pereira has verbally agreed to move to the Premier League on a two-year contract, with Abola suggesting the deal will be signed imminently.








http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/22/everton-set-to-appoint-porto-coach-vitor-pereira-as-new-manager-on-two-year-contract-3805027/

The handsome one :brodgers

Pros: 

Won the league with Porto this campaign with an undefeated league season
Handsome
Has a cool as fuck armband


Cons:

Bit of an egomaniac 
Refused to play anything other than his 4-3-3 formation with Porto even when things weren't going their way

Hopefully more light will be shed on him though. I'm not getting majorly carried away after what happened with Leroy Fer :side:


----------



## Nige™

Joel said:


> We should note that Bruce had a far better team than Martinez. He had a lot more experience in there.
> 
> Not going to deny that Martinez is overrated though.
> 
> Worst Premier League days were under Hutchings though


Fuck. Forgot about him. He wasn't there long was he? Stupid loyalty appointment that. Bruce came in & saved the day.

Bruce got the best out of his top players. but with the likes of Kone, Maloney, McManaman, McArthur & McCarthy, Al-Habsi. There's real talent there. Figueroa, Beausejour & Boyce aren't bad either. Plenty of quality but he bought some shit defenders.


----------



## Gunner14

Kiz said:


> heard a rumour a while back that martinez was being lined up as an assistant to pellegrini
> 
> i doubt very muchly that is true with the jobs that have opened up now.


Dave Whelen and Roberto Martinez seem on the same page in that Roberto will only leave for a champions League club. So cant see him leaving Wigan unless its to a club like a Valencia, Arsenal.


----------



## haribo

John Motson's pick for fans of the season? Wigan.

:heskeymania


----------



## Irish Jet

Martinez had his beat player sold nearly every summer, even the summer he arrived the best player from the previous season was gone. He didn't get to spend like Bruce and Jewell did either, he had to sell to buy.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Dave Wheelan. Bellend.

Martinez is quite overrated tho, agree with those above me.


----------



## Kiz

has he made HIS DECISION yet?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## Irish Jet

Kiz said:


> has he made HIS DECISION yet?


Taking dem talents to South Beach.

:lelbron


----------



## Razor King

Nige™ said:


> Martinez is so overrated. Wigan's worst days in the Premiership were under him. Only under Paul Jewell in 2007 did they face a relegation fight.
> 
> So what if he plays good football? He really is a nice guy I do admire but his team couldn't defend for shit. He bought average at best defenders and paid the price for it. People talk about how great football Wigan & Blackpool played and how shit Stoke are to watch. At least Stoke have stayed up, very comfortably until this year which wasn't much of a fight tbh. Winning the FA Cup was a big achievement and helped cover up that he's not that good a manager.


*Everton F.C.
*

_First Division Titles - 9
Runners up - 7
FA Cups - 5
European Cup Winner's Cup

Forth most successful Football Club in English Football history._

*Wigan Athletic F.C.*

_First Division Titles - 0
Runners up - 0
FA Cups - 1 (2013)
European Cups - 0

A small time Football Club from a Rugby town._

Both Moyes and Martinez have limited resources, with Martinez subjected to sell his major players every summer. Wigan has survived relegation every season except this season when the Club won its first major honor in their history, the FA Cup. Yet, Moyes is apparently God's gift to Footy but Martinez--with an even more impressive accomplishment considering the stature of the two clubs--is overrated.

...


----------



## Humph

INSIDER NEWS: Callum Mcmanaman pulled over by the Police, source my mate who saw him :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Alex, Stop stalking men.


----------



## Nige™

Razor King said:


> *Everton F.C.
> *
> 
> _First Division Titles - 9
> Runners up - 7
> FA Cups - 5
> European Cup Winner's Cup
> 
> Forth most successful Football Club in English Football history._
> 
> *Wigan Athletic F.C.*
> 
> _First Division Titles - 0
> Runners up - 0
> FA Cups - 1 (2013)
> European Cups - 0
> 
> A small time Football Club from a Rugby town._
> 
> Both Moyes and Martinez have limited resources, with Martinez subjected to sell his major players every summer. Wigan has survived relegation every season except this season when the Club won its first major honor in their history, the FA Cup. Yet, Moyes is apparently God's gift to Footy but Martinez--with an even more impressive accomplishment considering the stature of the two clubs--is overrated.
> 
> ...


I didn't even mention Moyes, but yes he may be overrated to a point. Martinez really is though, and who even said Moyes is god's gift to football?

Yes they've sold good players but he's replaced them with quality too like Maloney & Kone. Everton have had to sell to buy too, losing players like Rodwell last summer, Arteta the season before, Piennar, Lescott, and even Andy Johnson went for over £10m when he was good for them. Most clubs have to do the same.

The problem I have with Martinez is that defensively his team has always been poor. He's not bought good enough defenders and made the best of what he has where managers like Big Sam make West Ham tough to beat with a back four of O'Brien, Reid, Collins & Demel. Swansea's defence of Rangel, Williams, Chico & Davies weren't anywhere near expensive but are organised and tight, something Wigan have never been under Martinez.


----------



## Humph




----------



## Liam Miller

I didn't see anything :wenger


----------



## ConnorMCFC

:fergie:mancini1:mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller

Very RAWKish from the gooners.

Also :lol at them still thinking Arsenal are Uniteds "arch" rivals, poor bastards still think it's early 00's


----------



## Kiz

we dont buy players with millions.

:hayden3

they certainly don't buy them with fucking good faith and a fruit box.


----------



## CGS

All arsenal need to do now is drop out of the top 4 and they will basically be Liverpool 2.0.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> All arsenal need to do now is drop out of the top 4 and they will basically be Liverpool 2.0.


Well liverpool have atleast won a trophy in the last 8 years, arsenal don't even win the passing anymore :brodgers


----------



## united_07

Wasnt Sol Campbell Spurs' captain?


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Wasnt Sol Campbell Spurs' captain?


:jordan3


----------



## Irish Jet

ConnorMCFC said:


> :fergie:mancini1:mourinho






























:wenger


----------



## Joel

Sol Campbell is mentioned in this thread... I think someone (anyone) needs to post a certain image...


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> Sol Campbell is mentioned in this thread... I think someone (anyone) needs to post a certain image...


Alex..............


----------



## Gunner14

Lol saw this on twitter

@TTIDCOYS: Im told by my source dat bale has agreed to sign an 8 year contract, levy will only sell him if a club bids £450m #COYS #TTID

Are you his source Dark andre sound like something only someone like you could come up with


----------



## danny_boy

Gunner14 said:


> Lol saw this on twitter
> 
> @TTIDCOYS: Im told by my source dat bale has agreed to sign an 8 year contract, levy will only sell him if a club bids £450m #COYS #TTID


Joal.com with dat exclusive


----------



## Silent Alarm

ConnorMCFC said:


> :fergie:mancini1:mourinho


At least they didn't put "#RESPECT" at the end of it.

Fucking tools.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## Ruckus

God I hate shit like that. That core of Arsenal fans who take the moral high ground. They take it a bit far tbh, and then end up making all of us look like tards. fpalm


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Sol Campbell is mentioned in this thread... I think someone (anyone) needs to post a certain image...



You rang? :heskeymania



Spoiler: ...


----------



## haribo

Needs to be bigger


----------



## CGS

For Fuck sake Haribo :lmao.

The fucking rep too :lmao


----------



## DA

:wilkins


----------



## haribo

Already had 3 reps of Sol's arse.


----------



## Shepard

this brings back memories


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

IT BURNS!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Oh my


----------



## Death Rider

Thanks Haribo that picture was very useful


----------



## danny_boy

so yeah, that happened :downing


----------



## Andre

Alex hasn't posted in a while, has he died from hypertension due to over excitement?


----------



## reDREDD

maybe giroud's nudez finally leaked

also in an unrelated matter


----------



## CGS

To all the guys who joined the footy threads this year. Don't worry you'll get use to seeing it :hesk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

:jones


----------



## Andre

JOAL.com said:


> maybe giroud's nudez finally leaked
> 
> also in an unrelated matter


Now I know why he was absent, too busy eating...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18718170-post19.html

WKD's are now starting to look acceptable by comparison Alex :heskeymania


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone else watching the game of the season?

Chelsea vs City at St louis


----------



## Joel

Yeah. Gave a real good advert of the Premier League to the Americans.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao the sol pic returns


----------



## Joel

We choked a 3-0 lead away and lost 4-3. Fun match nevertheless.


----------



## Kiz

wake up, see we wasted chance after chance, go out, come home, 4-3 win :hb

was mata's pen a dive? reading that it was.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

:lmao

Dropping a 3-0 lead to lose 3-4, what the hell?


----------



## united_07

talksport are saying :mike and Eric Steele have left the club, disappointing to see Steele go, what with the good work he has done with de Gea, he even learnt spanish to communicate more easily


----------



## Kiz

NO SEABS NO

it's okay. it's okay,


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> wake up, see we wasted chance after chance, go out, come home, 4-3 win :hb
> 
> was mata's pen a dive? reading that it was.


It was soft as fuck. I think the foul happened outside, but Mata made sure he got ht extra steps to get in the box and then went down. We should have had one later for a foul on Ramires, so I guess everything evens itself out. Americans would have loved the game though, which was the main aim.


----------



## Kiz

i've only just found a download for it now. DICKY WRIGHT with dat appearance. read chelsea had a stonewaller turned down.


----------



## Humph

I hate Andre.


----------



## #dealwithit

The game was clearly a work because Americans like high scores :side:


----------



## seabs

*Hart with another blunder :hayden3

Moyes is a knob. Don't worry guys, I'll be fine :mike*


----------



## Joel

You should tell Jose you lobbied for him to get the United job and come to Chelsea, Seabs.


----------



## Razor King

Nige™ said:


> I didn't even mention Moyes, but yes he may be overrated to a point. Martinez really is though, and who even said Moyes is god's gift to football?
> 
> Yes they've sold good players but he's replaced them with quality too like Maloney & Kone. Everton have had to sell to buy too, losing players like Rodwell last summer, Arteta the season before, Piennar, Lescott, and even Andy Johnson went for over £10m when he was good for them. Most clubs have to do the same.
> 
> The problem I have with Martinez is that defensively his team has always been poor. He's not bought good enough defenders and made the best of what he has where managers like Big Sam make West Ham tough to beat with a back four of O'Brien, Reid, Collins & Demel. Swansea's defence of Rangel, Williams, Chico & Davies weren't anywhere near expensive but are organised and tight, something Wigan have never been under Martinez.


You didn't say it, but that's the general perception and I don't see any different in the two managers. Heck, what Martinez accomplished is more impressive because that's f'kin Wigan. Like what?




WWE_TNA said:


> Very RAWKish from the gooners.
> 
> Also :lol at them still thinking Arsenal are Uniteds "arch" rivals, poor bastards still *think it's early 00's*


Early or mid? You finished below us in 2005 and we were in the CL Final in 2006... So be accurate. :wenger

Also, there is a big difference between "rival" and "competitor."


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Haribo is a true villain when it comes to monster pic reps. He picked the most horrifying image of Michael Le Vell which constantly lingered in my CP for what felt like forever.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

To anyone who watched City Vs. Chelsea yesterday, how did Andreas Christensen for Chelsea look? He's very highly rated here in Denmark.


----------



## Joel

He did well. Looked calm and composed. Defence went to shit in the second half though, but not him fault.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Steve Round to United.

looooooooooooool


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

To be fair I didn't even notice Christensen, I thought Loftus-Cheek was quality! Btw them scoring 4 goals after we were 3-0 is ridiculous! :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

ROUSEY said:


> Steve Round to United.
> 
> looooooooooooool


:mike


----------



## Renegade™

goodbye BIG MIKE?

unk2


----------



## Liam Miller

Can Moyes just makes us all happy and announce he has/will sign 2 CM's


----------



## Joel

Ouch.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Oh that is the most glorious thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Rush

:lmao makes me hate RVP less now.


----------



## Kiz

cunt giving it to a cunt

not sure how to feel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Its Piers Morgan having his smug cretin like face reminded of what a colossal gimp he continually is without any chance for a serviceable comeback. He's been well and truly done up. You should be overjoyed Kiz.


----------



## DA




----------



## Ruckus

RVP has tucked him well up there. Still a cunt though.

:rvp


----------



## #dealwithit

Amazing stuff from Van Persie :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/david-moyes-manchester-uniteds-manager-1906891

Anger management: How David Moyes' furious reaction to THAT head-butt gave Everton's Marouane Fellaini the fear
23 May 2013 22:32

"He can be scary. He gave everyone the day off - players and staff - and I had to do a training session with him. Just me and him..."




> Moyes was so angry, he made the Belgian train all over Christmas with the kids even though he was suspended, and even dragged him in on December 25 itself.
> 
> But that wasn’t the worst moment, as Fellaini attests.
> 
> “He is a decent man, a great manager, but believe me he can be tough. If you want to win something, to create a good team you have to be hard sometimes with the players - football is like this.
> 
> “He can be scary.
> 
> “I remember when I was banned after the Stoke game, he gave everyone the day off - everyone: The players, the entire staff - but I came to the training camp to do a training session with him.
> 
> “It was just me and him, and it is not easy to go into the camp to face him like that.
> 
> “I understood, because I knew I had made a mistake, but you know it’s not easy when you know you have let him down. Just going in there knowing you have to look him in the eye was hard!
> 
> “He put me through a tough session... it was a full-on session, running, shooting, passing, everything and very intense, and afterwards I was upset.
> 
> “I said afterwards, ‘Arggh, this is bad’, but I am happy when he looked after me, so I understand.”
> 
> “It was his way of telling me I had let the team down - it is how he is good manager, and he made sure I knew I had to face him,” Fellaini added.
> 
> “That way, I knew it was my mistake and I had to make up for it, to try hard to make it up to the team. It didn’t make the journey in to face him any easier though. He is a great manager - he knows when he has to be tough.”


He deserved to be punished for not knocking any of that cunt Shawcross teeth out.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Rafa to Napoli means one thing...

Cavani to Liverpool


----------



## DA

Reunited with the GOAT of the GOAT week of Rafa's GOAT Premierleague season, Andreas Dossena.

Rafa sells us Cavani

Rafa buys (insert Chelsea player)

Thank you, Rafa :brodgers


----------



## Joel

He's trading us Cavani for Torres. Pretty obvious :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

throw in hamsik and you have a deal


----------



## WashingtonD

Hank Scorpio said:


> Rafa to Napoli means one thing...
> 
> Cavani to Liverpool


Why would Cavani move from a Champions League squad who have a 60000 seater stadium to a shit club who hasn't done anything for years?


----------



## DA

unk2


----------



## Kiz

no one brought up arsenal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hank Scorpio said:


> Rafa to Napoli means one thing...
> 
> Cavani to Liverpool





WashingtonD said:


> Why would Cavani move from a Champions League squad who have a 60000 seater stadium to a shit club who hasn't done anything for years?


----------



## Hawksea

WashingtonD said:


> Why would Cavani move from a *Champions League squad who have a 60000 seater stadium* to a shit club who hasn't done anything for years?


Which they can't even fill at least 5,000 of. fpalm

Liverpool is a solid team which just needs somebody who can actually score from the forward area. They are way better than the mid table finishes that they have had in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## WashingtonD

lol, fucking EPL fanboys fpalm


----------



## CGS

Someone actually took the Cavani to Liverpool post serious? Not bad :brodgers


----------



## WashingtonD

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Someone actually took the Cavani to Liverpool post serious? Not bad :brodgers


Didn't take it seriously, was just raising a point fpalm. Liverpool are a mid-table club who aren't even in the Europa League next season and Napoli are a Champions League club for the 2nd time in 3 seasons, and a better side than anyone in England except United and Chelsea. So why would Cavani step down?


----------



## DA

The season is over and yet people are still voting on the relegation poll. Cheeky bastards :arry

@WashD not a single person here is saying that Cavani *would* go to Liverpool.


----------



## WashingtonD

Hawksea said:


> Which they can't even fill at least 5,000 of. fpalm
> 
> Liverpool is a solid team which just needs somebody who can actually score from the forward area. They are way better than the mid table finishes that they have had in the past 2-3 years.


And a new right back.

And a new left back.

Could do with two or three new centre backs too.

Throw in a couple of wingers and maybe a new midfielder or two, and some competition for the fading Reina and then you might have a good side.

Until then, no :lol


----------



## CGS

WashingtonD said:


> Didn't take it seriously, was just raising a point fpalm. Liverpool are a mid-table club who aren't even in the Europa League next season and Napoli are a Champions League club for the 2nd time in 3 seasons, and a better side than anyone in England except United and Chelsea. So why would Cavani step down?


You took it serious when you replied to it the way you did. No one seriously said he would and anyone who would actually say that is an idiot anyway :lol


----------



## WashingtonD

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You took it serious when you replied to it the way you did. No one seriously said he would and anyone who would actually say that is an idiot anyway :lol


Will say it again, but I'll put it in bold for you so it enters your skull this time: *Didn't take it seriously, was just raising a point fpalm*


----------



## Death Rider

No you took it seriously. That was very clear from your post. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA

So he just came in here to tell us that Cavani won't be leaving a Champions league team for a team not in Europe. 

Cheers, pity the season is over though, we could have done with that level of insight in this thread during the last few months.


----------



## CGS

WashingtonD said:


> Will say it again, but I'll put it in bold for you so it enters your skull this time: *Didn't take it seriously, was just raising a point fpalm*


You raised the point from a post that was meant to be a joke :lol the fact that you felt the need to reply in the fashion you did shows that you took it even somewhat serious. And by serious I don't mean you for pissed off or anything just that you thought DA was being serious about Cavani coming to us


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

This is totally going to happen

and this too


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You raised the point from a post that was meant to be a joke :lol the fact that you felt the need to reply in the fashion you did shows that you took it even somewhat serious. And by serious I don't mean you for pissed off or anything just that you thought DA was being serious about Cavani coming to us


You are just an EPL fanboy because you're english and support an english team what's wrong with you? Become a hipster and support a german team or support barca.


I like this game hank.


----------



## CGS

Hank Scorpio said:


> This is totally going to happen
> 
> and this too



:mark:






WWE_TNA said:


> You are just an EPL fanboy because you're english and support an english team what's wrong with you? Become a hipster and support a german team or support barca.


Germany? Barca? Fuck that Imma jump on the PSG bandwagon before everyone else does :jordan2


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany? Barca? Fuck that Imma jump on the PSG bandwagon before everyone else does :jordan2


That leaves me with Monaco, James Rodriguez :mark:


----------



## Ruckus

Messi actually really suits that Liverpool shirt. Unfortunately he doesn't suit Rodgers' style, too busy worrying about scoring goals rather than maintaining dat possession.

:brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Of all the faces they could have picked...


----------



## reDREDD

am i doing it right?


----------



## CGS

JOAL.com said:


> am i doing it right?


Yes. Yes you are


----------



## Rush

WashingtonD said:


> And a new right back.
> 
> And a new left back.
> 
> Could do with two or three new centre backs too.
> 
> Throw in a couple of wingers and maybe a new midfielder or two, and some competition for the fading Reina and then you might have a good side.
> 
> Until then, no :lol


we don't need a new right back. Kelly and Johnson are fine. We don't need a new left back, Enrique and Robinson are fine. We do need centre backs. We do need a keeper. We don't need wingers. fuck out of here with that shit. Suso, Sterling, Ibe, Coutinho who are 4 young, good wingers with a ton of potential and to a lesser extent we have Assaidi and Downing who are adequate. 



Hawksea said:


> Which they can't even fill at least 5,000 of. fpalm
> 
> *Liverpool is a solid team which just needs somebody who can actually score from the forward area.* They are way better than the mid table finishes that they have had in the past 2-3 years.


:kobe really? we outscored most teams this year. Our attack was awesome, do you even watch Liverpool play?


----------



## Kenny

:lol some of these posters


----------



## Renegade™

JOAL.com said:


> am i doing it right?


:clap :clap :clap

has that guy been humbled already? 

:lol


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> :kobe really? we outscored most teams this year. Our attack was awesome, do you even watch Liverpool play?


I know right? Suarez probably top scorer too if he didn't get hungry against Chelsea. I couldn't believe he said that. Well not really given his posts on football, especially the Bayern being very entertaining but robotic the other day.

I'm not sure how but if you ask him it's probably CM Punk's fault in some way.


----------



## Joel

We got a City 4-3 Chelsea scoreline again :side:

Edit: 5-3 :side:


----------



## Hawksea

Joel said:


> We got a City 4-3 Chelsea scoreline again :side:
> 
> Edit: 5-3 :side:


What's that game for anyway? Find it odd that they're having club friendlies just right after the season ends.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Turns out the guy designing the new Everton badge is a Kopite from Derby :lmao

You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## wkdsoul

Ok question for those that watch the Premiera, as he's mosty likely to be our new boss tell me about Pellegrini, I've read the stats of what he's done with Villereal, Madrid and now Malaga, all good, a vast improvement on Mancini? Probably not, what i'm looking for on the rest of the reasons City gave for the reasons Mancini was fired,

Pellegrini's man management and youth policy at the club he's been at (you can skip madrid we know it was no priority during his time)..

What do you guys who know his work better than me expect him to do with the Blues Top to Bottom? not just signings..


----------



## ABK

He's a brilliant manager and has excellent man management skills from what I've read. Has an eye for talent and is very good in developing youngsters. Pretty much what you mentioned  Kiz should enlighten you more.


----------



## Kiz

he's everything you want in a manager. pep called him the best manager in the world last season, or something along those lines. top man manager, and with that is capable of getting the best out of his players. too much is centred on his spell at madrid, while ignoring that they did their transfer business without him. overachieved everywhere else. would back him to do very, very well here.


----------



## wkdsoul

Cheers Boyz, i thought u guys could fill me in more, DAT KNOWLEDGE


----------



## Vader

Hello gentlemen, I have returned! Apparently saying "For a start I didn't call you ignorant, you blind spastic. Secondly, that definition still doesn't describe what he said, you stupid bastard." isn't allowed outside of rants.

NO IDEA WHY


----------



## Kiz

remember how i said freddy veseli was shit

apparently been released after acting like such a wanker about leaving our academy :robben2

i'm just glad he got all those first team chances he went on and on about when he left.


----------



## Nige™

So :kean applied for the Everton job along with Mark Hughes & Steve Clarke but were told no thanks. A but surprised about Clarke though.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Veseslli caught sooooooo much heat on twitter.


----------



## Bullseye

Everton lost their chance to be managed by someone so young and talented. I guess they don't want the top 4 trophy.


----------



## Nige™

Just got a glimpse of this Arsenal Powerpoint presentation:










:lol


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Who would you guys say is each Premier League clubs biggest fan favourite? Only ones I can think of are:

Chelsea- Frank Lampard
Man United- Wayne Rooney
Tottenham- Bale or Defoe
Southampton- Ricky Lambert
Everton- Phil Neville?
Liverpool- Steven Gerrard
Arsenal- ???


----------



## Daiko

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Who would you guys say is each Premier League clubs biggest fan favourite? Only ones I can think of are:
> 
> Man United- Wayne Rooney


I would have thought Giggs would be a bigger hit among the fans than Rooney.


----------



## Liam Miller

United fans? Rio, evra, carrick, vidic, rafael, de gea, rvp, giggs are all more liked than rooney at this point fuck the whole squad probably is including Bebe.


----------



## Destiny

Nige™;18910105 said:


> Just got a glimpse of this Arsenal Powerpoint presentation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


8*D

I have a feeling they might be winning a title this season, not just the top four title. 

:hmm:


----------



## Vader

United's is Giggs by an absolute mile, although RVP is quickly becoming a cult favourite.


----------



## Humph

Mark Hughes in advanced talks with Stoke, yeah they're going down.


----------



## Kiz

in: set piece defending

treble here we come :brodgers.


----------



## Joel

Jesus at United's difference. I didn't realise they were so good from set pieces.


----------



## Nige™

Swansea 16 points better off.


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> Jesus at United's difference. I didn't realise they were so good from set pieces.


we seem to have scored loads more from corners this season, as from what i remember we hardly scored any last season, defenders have contributed more goals this time


----------



## #dealwithit

I think Evra scored three times from set pieces this season, so given that, it's little wonder they scored so many.


----------



## CGS

Arsenal with the top 4 trophy yet again :wenger


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Everton- Phil Neville?


LOOOL


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Hahah RVP.


----------



## Zen

3 clubs in the top 4 gonna haven ew managers, so excited


----------



## DA

Stevie G turns 33 today, and I think I'm right in saying that he is now the oldest player at the club 

Why can't somethings last forever? enaldo


----------



## Fargerov

MARK HUGHES confirmed as Stoke City boss ique2

Stoke fans are delighted.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

How does Mark Hughes keep doing it? What a boring appointment.


----------



## TNAsFuture

Good old Sparky, he keeps getting jobs its a shame he cant keep one.


----------



## TNAsFuture

united_07 said:


> we seem to have scored loads more from corners this season, as from what i remember we hardly scored any last season, defenders have contributed more goals this time


I would say Evra has scored most of his goals from Corners this season.


----------



## CGS

DwayneAustin said:


> Stevie G turns 33 today, and I think I'm right in saying that he is now the oldest player at the club
> 
> Why can't somethings last forever? enaldo


With Carra gone I believe he is enaldo.

Who knows though Giggs is still paying after all :side:


----------



## Nige™

I can't believe the hate for Hughes from Stoke fans. What happened at QPR last season was his first bad time. He kept them up the year before and from a personal point of view he was absolutely fantastic for us. He kept us up when we were doomed in 2004/5, then the year after he got us 6th and close to the Champions League playing really good football. A 9th and a 7th followed before City came calling. He improved them from the 9th under Sven but did fail to get them up to the next level.

He did a great job at Fulham before making a big mistake in walking away.

He did great in the transfer market for us, turning a profit too all the time considering we lost big players like Bellamy.
Samba 400k
Nelsen free
Warnock £1m
Santa Cruz £2.5m
McCarthy £3.5m
Bentley £2.5m
Ooijer £2m

He got Kompany pretty cheap for City too for their standards at £6m.

Apart from the 12 games at QPR last season he's done very well with Rovers, Fulham & Wales, and alright at City. The QPR season is clouding everyone's judgment. When I hear & see people saying he's done nothing in his career it drives me mad because it's total bullshit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/craig-bellamy-autobiography-golf-club-1922686

Memories.


----------



## haribo

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Who knows though Giggs is still paying after all :side:


Did Imogen get her cut? :terry


----------



## Green Light

Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/craig-bellamy-autobiography-golf-club-1922686
> 
> Memories.


Bellamy's a cunt.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/craig-bellamy-autobiography-alan-shearer-1922766


BIG AL should've KO'd him with one of those legendary elbows to the head :kobe2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

I think Bellamy has really changed since Speed passed away.

Was a total knob up until it happened and since he's been class.


----------



## Kenny

I've still always loved Bellamy, regardless. 

Nige, Hughes also fucked up in the transfer market whilst at City. Something you don't seem to want to mention.


----------



## Bullseye

Nige praises Hughes yet curses Kean :kobe


----------



## Desecrated

Sprungy said:


> Nige praises Hughes yet curses Kean :kobe


Hughes was very impressive with Blackburn though, how do you think he got the Manchester City job?


----------



## Kenny

the fuck is sprungy?


----------



## just1988

*I'm not a fan of Bellamy at all but let's face it, Shearer is just a big chav. Fuck em both*


----------



## Bullseye

King Kenny said:


> the fuck is sprungy?


Apparently it's some rapper.


----------



## Kenny

Why is your name changed for anyway?


----------



## Kiz

stoked the name changed happened

fucking sprungy :lmao


----------



## Bullseye

King Kenny said:


> Why is your name changed for anyway?


Some form of banter after I made an anti-scouse post. At least that's what I've assumed.


----------



## Rush

SPRUNGY :lmao fucking love it


----------



## #dealwithit

Bellamy has always been a good bloke. He was just looked upon badly because he wasn't a usual mindless footballer that accepted the traditional mores of English football. He actually stood up to the likes of Shearer and various managers he's had over his career.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Sprungy :lmao

I actually went to school with his sister and seen him about in town a few times. He's a boss lad. 

Assuming it is the Scouse rapper from Don't Flop.


----------



## Rush

SPRUNGY


----------



## Nige™

King Kenny said:


> I've still always loved Bellamy, regardless.


He was absolute class for us, just a pity you guys came in for him after what his best season. Gutted he left.



King Kenny said:


> Nige, Hughes also fucked up in the transfer market whilst at City. Something you don't seem to want to mention.


He did, but I only pointed out the good one in Kompany because that was a real bargain. I didn't mention the others because they spoke for themselves. Tevez did well for them too despite the huge price tag.



Sprungy said:


> Nige praises Hughes yet curses Kean :kobe


Hope you're being sarcastic. It's either that or a massive tool.

Rovers under Hughes, 3 top half finishes including 6th & 7th and saved us going down as well as making some tremendous value signings.

Rovers under Kean, freefall to surviving on the last day before taking us down the next while throwing away money on shit and overspending on Rhodes who he didn't even want.

Yeah I wonder why I praised Hughes for the job he did for us.:kobe

He also took Fulham to 8th, turned Wales around, took City to their highest position at the time and kept QPR up before what I said was a disaster.

One bad spell at QPR and an average one at City hardly compares to the epic fail that was Kean. You can't even compare, but if you want to.

Hughes: 15th (after coming in to a shit squad), 6th, 9th & 7th. 40% win rate.
Kean: 16th (surviving on last day), 19th. 25% win rate.


----------



## Kiz

one reason i dont rate leslie is he's just so dull and unimaginative. he seems unable to manage any type of big ego, and seems perfectly content to just grind out a 0-0 or a 1-1. there isn't an ounce of flair in his body.

he's just so boring, and he suits stoke to a tee. but i really wonder what the point of getting rid of pulis was to bring in someone the exact same as him.


----------



## seabs

*Pretty sure Pulis quit rather than got sacked.*


----------



## Kiz

> Former Stoke City manager Tony Pulis says he is "disappointed" to leave the Potters but has "accepted" chairman Peter Coates's decision to take the club in a different direction.


that sounds a lot like a man who got told his time was up instead of quit voluntarily.


----------



## seabs

*I never saw that :leslie*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Saw this posted on twitter.


----------



## DA

1

:rvp 0


----------



## Humph

Watched a review of the 2011/2012 season before.







I miss this man enaldo


----------



## Zen

José Mourinho welcome home <3


----------



## Bryan D.




----------

